# CONNECTIONS 4 # 146



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-424.html


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-424.html


Thank you, Mav, for taking such good care of us!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Mav, for taking such good care of us!!! :sm02: xxxooo


I got annoyed when the thread was taking so long to load on my iPad.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> You should have rung we could of had a cuppa. Hope he enjoys his computer. I will have a look at the
> Gtech. It does look good. I've been in all day, our new dishwasher drove down. Before the man came I said to Bill, hope it's still plugged in. Guess what, the plug had fallen out. Bill hadn't checked that because he couldn't move the machine. All fine now..


It's good that you didn't need a new dishwasher.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's Wednesday and I'm at Stephens. I toyed with the idea of not coming but think I was just being lazy. Anyway I'm here. I had the boiler man today and he also mended my hot tap in the bathroom. It broke when he took it off. It's so old, anyway I Can use the hot tap again. June you know what I mean.....Donna didn't come today as she was having her treatment and there was a delay. That's fine by me. As long as she gets seen to. No problems.
> 
> Andrew next door drove his car for the first time in five weeks since his hip operation. He's done very well. I haven't a lot of news, so I'll leave it at that, and catch up. Hope you are all ok.


I'm glad the boiler man was able to sort out your boiler and tap.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off tonight. Time for me to head to bed.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I got annoyed when the thread was taking so long to load on my iPad.


I don't blame you! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off tonight. Time for me to head to bed.


Sleep well and thanks again. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Thanks Mav!


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Mav xx


----------



## LondonChris

We only got this one a couple of weeks ago. The installers didn't plug it in properly???? thank you for organising us again. Xx


nitz8catz said:


> It's good that you didn't need a new dishwasher.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and drizzly Wales. Yet again nothing planned for the day, I should do the ironing but know I won't. Finished my shawl tonight, now to start on my Wonderwool haul, really need to do some blocking but in no fit state to crawl around the floor, oh well that too can wait. Have a good day, nearly weekend, a long one in the UK as it's a Bank Holiday on Monday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had quite a busy day yesterday with one thing or another. Singing was great last night even though there were not so many of us. Nothing much planned for today except to get on with some weaving. I'm just doing a random piece and at the moment I am happy with the way it is going.

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There is fog in Whitby (Ontario) but not here. The temperature will be rising to double-digits, barely. Yesterday I was wearing my winter coat, hat and mitts to protect from a biting wind. We watched as a vulture got blown into a tree, managed to get out of the tree and got blown away between the buildings.
Premier Doug Ford is raising the speed limits on the 401 highway to 120km/hr, which is the speed that most cars are going anyways, but he is installing photoradar cameras along the highway that will ticket anyone going 123km/hr and over.
The town of Huntsville in cottage country has lifted the state of emergency as the water has started to drop. Unfortunately Toronto has raised an alert as the water in Lake Ontario has started to rise.
I got almost all of the two feet of icord done last night while watching TV.


----------



## SaxonLady

Thanks for the move Mav. I did put a load on the old thread before I got to your message.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had quite a busy day yesterday with one thing or another. Singing was great last night even though there were not so many of us. Nothing much planned for today except to get on with some weaving. I'm just doing a random piece and at the moment I am happy with the way it is going.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Happy Thursday. Knit Night tonight.
Is it time to start looking at some looms?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Beautiful, must go and see if my blue ones are out. xx





SaxonLady said:


> Mine are blue.


Our irises were blue, when they bloomed. I haven't seen any flowers on them for years.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Stop beating yourself up, it won't make you feel better but worse!!! I bet the rest of the committee just wouldn't go to the meeting if they were as poorly as you, you're only human!! Sending you healing hugs!! xxxxx





SaxonLady said:


> There were only 5 of us so it was a nice quick meeting, and I had a glass of Rose.


That wasn't a bad meeting then. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and drizzly Wales. Yet again nothing planned for the day, I should do the ironing but know I won't. Finished my shawl tonight, now to start on my Wonderwool haul, really need to do some blocking but in no fit state to crawl around the floor, oh well that too can wait. Have a good day, nearly weekend, a long one in the UK as it's a Bank Holiday on Monday. xx


I have a bucket for stuff that needs blocking. It will be nice if it gets warmer as I can block on the patio table outside and the stuff will dry quickly.
My LYS is starting a Knitalong for summer shells, tanks and vests. I've been queuing lots of patterns in Ravelry but haven't decided which one I'm going to do.
I hope your knee is feeling a little better.


----------



## nitz8catz

There was a fatal accident yesterday at the crossroads beside my working building. Judging from the distance that the two cars were apart, both were going too fast when they collided. Traffic was routed through our parking lot. Unfortunately, our signage is bad or missing, so a lot of people were going round the parking lot trying to find the way out which made it difficult for pedestrians to get through the parking lot. That intersection was closed off most of the day and only opened again just before I left work.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday. Knit Night tonight.
> Is it time to start looking at some looms?


I looked at some at the show, there are some beauties costing several thousands of pounds, but for the moment I am using a very basic homemade (well done Mr P) loom for tapestry weaving. Jut trying a few different techniques, but I won't say I will never get a grown up loom!

Sending you some warm hugs as it is rather lovely here. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Jinx since we have known Janet she's been going to cut down, but it never seems to happen. Am I right Janet? You're just a girls that can't say no. ,,,,,,!????





SaxonLady said:


> Hangs her head in shame and mutters under her breath.... I have cut back a few things and got some help. Just not enough, and an over demanding DH doesn't help.


I agree with you Susan.
Time to get DH involved in something. If he is busy, he won't be so demanding, maybe?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I looked at some at the show, there are some beauties costing several thousands of pounds, but for the moment I am using a very basic homemade (well done Mr P) loom for tapestry weaving. Jut trying a few different techniques, but I won't say I will never get a grown up loom!
> 
> Sending you some warm hugs as it is rather lovely here. xx


Take lots of pictures for Mr P. Maybe he can figure something out.
I agree with you that some of the looms that I have seen at the fibre shows have been incredibly pricy, but I'm also seen some on the local buy-and-sell website that weren't bad, probably because the people wanted to get rid of them. I don't have room for even the smallest ones.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Take lots of pictures for Mr P. Maybe he can figure something out.
> I agree with you that some of the looms that I have seen at the fibre shows have been incredibly pricy, but I'm also seen some on the local buy-and-sell website that weren't bad, probably because the people wanted to get rid of them. I don't have room for even the smallest ones.


Luckily my friend has several looms and is happy to warp one for me and let me have a try. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. All the bird feeders are empty again, so I'm going to fill them before I leave for work.
Everyone have a great day. Hope everyone finds their way to this new thread.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Mav, for taking such good care of us!!! :sm02: xxxooo


....and from me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> We only got this one a couple of weeks ago. The installers didn't plug it in properly???? thank you for organising us again. Xx


Hopefully, you didn't have to pay a call out charge if it wasn't your fault?

Thanks for the offer of a cuppa but DH was itching to get home and set up his computer!! Also, he would probably have been his usual unsociable self and insisted on waiting for me in the car!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There is fog in Whitby (Ontario) but not here. The temperature will be rising to double-digits, barely. Yesterday I was wearing my winter coat, hat and mitts to protect from a biting wind. We watched as a vulture got blown into a tree, managed to get out of the tree and got blown away between the buildings.
> Premier Doug Ford is raising the speed limits on the 401 highway to 120km/hr, which is the speed that most cars are going anyways, but he is installing photoradar cameras along the highway that will ticket anyone going 123km/hr and over.
> The town of Huntsville in cottage country has lifted the state of emergency as the water has started to drop. Unfortunately Toronto has raised an alert as the water in Lake Ontario has started to rise.
> I got almost all of the two feet of icord done last night while watching TV.


I know they don't have a good reputation but poor vulture!!! Happy for Cottage Country but sorry it's now Toronto's turn xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> There was a fatal accident yesterday at the crossroads beside my working building. Judging from the distance that the two cars were apart, both were going too fast when they collided. Traffic was routed through our parking lot. Unfortunately, our signage is bad or missing, so a lot of people were going round the parking lot trying to find the way out which made it difficult for pedestrians to get through the parking lot. That intersection was closed off most of the day and only opened again just before I left work.


Oh dear, it makes for a sad and bad feeling when something like that happens close to you. :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a was-sunny-now-very-overcast-London!!! 

It's been a busy morning, DH hasn't got an email address because, like the mobile phone, he doesn't want one so I had to sign him in to Microsoft with my email address, with the result that notification emails from KP kept flashing up on his screen, which kinda scared me, bearing in mind some of our conversations!!! I tried closing my account but that meant that I would lose my email programme and various other things so I signed back in again and he is, again getting notifications on his screen!! Can anyone tell me what to do??!!!!

As we were fed up with technology, we went out in the garden to cut back some more of that rogue shrub but it's surprising how little we can do before we are exhausted and have a massive heap of stuff to get rid of. So we packed up and went to the dump. I think we are going to have to finish off that shrub in small doses. Gks are coming on Saturday, maybe I'll see if I can rope them in!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Start a second email address for you. On the new computer change users to the second email address. The second address will be useful when you are forced to give an email address to a site you only want to use once.


London Girl said:



> Good afternoon from a was-sunny-now-very-overcast-London!!!
> 
> It's been a busy morning, DH hasn't got an email address because, like the mobile phone, he doesn't want one so I had to sign him in to Microsoft with my email address, with the result that notification emails from KP kept flashing up on his screen, which kinda scared me, bearing in mind some of our conversations!!! I tried closing my account but that meant that I would lose my email programme and various other things so I signed back in again and he is, again getting notifications on his screen!! Can anyone tell me what to do??!!!!
> 
> As we were fed up with technology, we went out in the garden to cut back some more of that rogue shrub but it's surprising how little we can do before we are exhausted and have a massive heap of stuff to get rid of. So we packed up and went to the dump. I think we are going to have to finish off that shrub in small doses. Gks are coming on Saturday, maybe I'll see if I can rope them in!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had quite a busy day yesterday with one thing or another. Singing was great last night even though there were not so many of us. Nothing much planned for today except to get on with some weaving. I'm just doing a random piece and at the moment I am happy with the way it is going.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Sounds like you need a day with nothing much planned. Enjoy a slower pace today. Glad you are enjoying the piece you are working on. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There is fog in Whitby (Ontario) but not here. The temperature will be rising to double-digits, barely. Yesterday I was wearing my winter coat, hat and mitts to protect from a biting wind. We watched as a vulture got blown into a tree, managed to get out of the tree and got blown away between the buildings.
> Premier Doug Ford is raising the speed limits on the 401 highway to 120km/hr, which is the speed that most cars are going anyways, but he is installing photoradar cameras along the highway that will ticket anyone going 123km/hr and over.
> The town of Huntsville in cottage country has lifted the state of emergency as the water has started to drop. Unfortunately Toronto has raised an alert as the water in Lake Ontario has started to rise.
> I got almost all of the two feet of icord done last night while watching TV.


Glad it's warming up a bit. Stay safe as you travel today. Glad you made good progress on your icord. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday. Knit Night tonight.
> Is it time to start looking at some looms?


Have fun at Knit Night. I'm meeting up with a couple of friends this afternoon for some knitting and chatting. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Start a second email address for you. On the new computer change users to the second email address. The second address will be useful when you are forced to give an email address to a site you only want to use once.


Thank you Judith, you are a technology genius!!! We think it has worked but won't know for certain until he _doesn't_ get an email notification from my next email!! Love you!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I agree with you Susan.
> Time to get DH involved in something. If he is busy, he won't be so demanding, maybe?


Good idea and hopefully one that could work for you, Janet. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Luckily my friend has several looms and is happy to warp one for me and let me have a try. xx


That's great and a good way to try it out to see how you like it and get on with it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a was-sunny-now-very-overcast-London!!!
> 
> It's been a busy morning, DH hasn't got an email address because, like the mobile phone, he doesn't want one so I had to sign him in to Microsoft with my email address, with the result that notification emails from KP kept flashing up on his screen, which kinda scared me, bearing in mind some of our conversations!!! I tried closing my account but that meant that I would lose my email programme and various other things so I signed back in again and he is, again getting notifications on his screen!! Can anyone tell me what to do??!!!!
> 
> As we were fed up with technology, we went out in the garden to cut back some more of that rogue shrub but it's surprising how little we can do before we are exhausted and have a massive heap of stuff to get rid of. So we packed up and went to the dump. I think we are going to have to finish off that shrub in small doses. Gks are coming on Saturday, maybe I'll see if I can rope them in!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Wish I could help you out with those rogue e-mail notifications, but I haven't a clue. Good idea to get the GKs to help out with the shrub cutting. Have a great day! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Wish I could help you out with those rogue e-mail notifications, but I haven't a clue. Good idea to get the GKs to help out with the shrub cutting. Have a great day! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, hope you're having a good day!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, hope you're having a good day!! xxxx


So far, so good, but it's early yet! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Happy Thursday from my little corner of the world. I am having a slow start today. I made it to the chiropractor yesterday with Mr. Wonderfuls help. Definitely can walk better today than yesterday. I am thankful for that, but wish I could walk as well as I did last year. Then again I am happy I can walk at all. I need to remember to be thankful and not ungrateful. 
Flo and her Thursday tiny partner are stopping in this a.m. The other 3 are in school. Both the boys are three, but one was accepted into school this year and one was not. It is nice as he gets one on one time with Flo on Thursdays.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Happy Thursday from my little corner of the world. I am having a slow start today. I made it to the chiropractor yesterday with Mr. Wonderfuls help. Definitely can walk better today than yesterday. I am thankful for that, but wish I could walk as well as I did last year. Then again I am happy I can walk at all. I need to remember to be thankful and not ungrateful.
> Flo and her Thursday tiny partner are stopping in this a.m. The other 3 are in school. Both the boys are three, but one was accepted into school this year and one was not. It is nice as he gets one on one time with Flo on Thursdays.


Glad you are moving a bit better. Enjoy your time with Flo and her tiny partner. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Thursday from my little corner of the world. I am having a slow start today. I made it to the chiropractor yesterday with Mr. Wonderfuls help. Definitely can walk better today than yesterday. I am thankful for that, but wish I could walk as well as I did last year. Then again I am happy I can walk at all. I need to remember to be thankful and not ungrateful.
> Flo and her Thursday tiny partner are stopping in this a.m. The other 3 are in school. Both the boys are three, but one was accepted into school this year and one was not. It is nice as he gets one on one time with Flo on Thursdays.


Yes, again, thankful and grateful that although the little guys are not at school together, hopefully, they will both benefit from a bit of separation time! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like you need a day with nothing much planned. Enjoy a slower pace today. Glad you are enjoying the piece you are working on. xxxooo


Had to go in votetoday so Mr P and I walked to the polling station in a local church. Then came back through a park and down some nice roads. Wr walked for about an hour. Quite pleased with myself. Now doing more weaving. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had to go in votetoday so Mr P and I walked to the polling station in a local church. Then came back through a park and down some nice roads. Wr walked for about an hour. Quite pleased with myself. Now doing more weaving. X


That sounds like a wonderful walk. Enjoy your weaving. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I've just written a medium sized message and I've lost it. So....evening, bye going to catch up.


----------



## jinx

I hate when that happens. It usually happens to me when I want to go back and correct spelling. I wish I would remember to leave the spelling wrong to give you all a chuckle and avoid the disappearing message. Tortoise instead of turquoise is funny to me.????????


grandma susan said:


> I've just written a medium sized message and I've lost it. So....evening, bye going to catch up.


----------



## jinx

P.S. It showed up on the old thread.


grandma susan said:


> I've just written a medium sized message and I've lost it. So....evening, bye going to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I hate when that happens. It usually happens to me when I want to go back and correct spelling. I wish I would remember to leave the spelling wrong to give you all a chuckle and avoid the disappearing message. Tortoise instead of turquoise is funny to me.????????


Yep, loved that one. xx :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a wonderful walk. Enjoy your weaving. :sm01: xxxooo


It was and we visited parts of the town we had never been to in the 30+years that we have lived here. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It was and we visited parts of the town we had never been to in the 30+years that we have lived here. Xxx


A walk and an adventure! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There is fog in Whitby (Ontario) but not here. The temperature will be rising to double-digits, barely. Yesterday I was wearing my winter coat, hat and mitts to protect from a biting wind. We watched as a vulture got blown into a tree, managed to get out of the tree and got blown away between the buildings.
> Premier Doug Ford is raising the speed limits on the 401 highway to 120km/hr, which is the speed that most cars are going anyways, but he is installing photoradar cameras along the highway that will ticket anyone going 123km/hr and over.
> The town of Huntsville in cottage country has lifted the state of emergency as the water has started to drop. Unfortunately Toronto has raised an alert as the water in Lake Ontario has started to rise.You
> I got almost all of the two feet of icord done last night while watching TV.


Doug Ford should be old enough to remember the old line...speed kills. My Dad worked for highways and become manager for the area. He used to tell me that it was Highways job to respectfully pick up the body pieces after traumatic accidents and that the crew all suffered a little PTSD. 
You are going through a lot right now with natural disaster and government... xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday. Knit Night tonight.
> Is it time to start looking at some looms?


Do you mean you're going to start looking at looms or Josephine? You both should! I should really get mine up and going but there's so many other responsibilities blocking it...one day. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I have a bucket for stuff that needs blocking. It will be nice if it gets warmer as I can block on the patio table outside and the stuff will dry quickly.
> My LYS is starting a Knitalong for summer shells, tanks and vests. I've been queuing lots of patterns in Ravelry but haven't decided which one I'm going to do.
> I hope your knee is feeling a little better.


Mom knits and puts hers in bins... there's going to be a whole TON of blocking to be done. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> There was a fatal accident yesterday at the crossroads beside my working building. Judging from the distance that the two cars were apart, both were going too fast when they collided. Traffic was routed through our parking lot. Unfortunately, our signage is bad or missing, so a lot of people were going round the parking lot trying to find the way out which made it difficult for pedestrians to get through the parking lot. That intersection was closed off most of the day and only opened again just before I left work.


See what I mean.. wish the outcome was different.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Start a second email address for you. On the new computer change users to the second email address. The second address will be useful when you are forced to give an email address to a site you only want to use once.


That sounds like good advice!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Thursday from my little corner of the world. I am having a slow start today. I made it to the chiropractor yesterday with Mr. Wonderfuls help. Definitely can walk better today than yesterday. I am thankful for that, but wish I could walk as well as I did last year. Then again I am happy I can walk at all. I need to remember to be thankful and not ungrateful.
> Flo and her Thursday tiny partner are stopping in this a.m. The other 3 are in school. Both the boys are three, but one was accepted into school this year and one was not. It is nice as he gets one on one time with Flo on Thursdays.


Enjoy your visit from Flo. Glad the chiropractor is helping you improve.. maybe it will keep getting better as time goes on, wishing you that. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've just written a medium sized message and I've lost it. So....evening, bye going to catch up.


Isn't that irritating.. :sm26: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Good morning from an overcast Island. Good news, we are heading into nice weather next week temps in the 70's. I had Kody outside this morning and must have baby robins in the yard as he was getting dive bombed and yelled at by parent birds... now he looks around like the sky is falling. :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning from an overcast Island. Good news, we are heading into nice weather next week temps in the 70's. I had Kody outside this morning and must have baby robins in the yard as he was getting dive bombed and yelled at by parent birds... now he looks around like the sky is falling. :sm13:


Poor Kody, we're expected minus zero temperatures and snow on high ground this weekend. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning from an overcast Island. Good news, we are heading into nice weather next week temps in the 70's. I had Kody outside this morning and must have baby robins in the yard as he was getting dive bombed and yelled at by parent birds... now he looks around like the sky is falling. :sm13:


It's been pretty nice down here in the Seattle area and I'm looking forward to more nice weather in the next few days. Sorry Kody got dive bombed by the birds! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I never use to believe in chiropractors. Only went to him in desperation. Amazing how much he helps me. My right knee and hip will give out without any warming. After an adjustment all is good for more than a month. I recently found out that because he adjusts my neck my problem with blocked ears, sneezing 8,9,10 times in a row, and phlegm in my throat disappear after seeing him. I knew those problems came and went but never put tow and tow together to know it was the adjustment that cleared them up. I have seen Dr, internists, allergist, and ENT without any help. Think of all the money I wasted on medicine and doctors could have used for yarn.
If I go back and change tow to two the entire message might disappear. ???????????? 


Islander said:


> Enjoy your visit from Flo. Glad the chiropractor is helping you improve.. maybe it will keep getting better as time goes on, wishing you that. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Poor Kody, we're expected minus zero temperatures and snow on high ground this weekend. xx


And it's May! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> And it's May! :sm16: xxxooo


I keep telling myself that but still not managing to convince myself. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I keep telling myself that but still not managing to convince myself. xx :sm23:


An amazingly long cold season for you! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Having a slow day today. Took Jen to the doctor and got some of the most amazing pictures yet ❣
I nearly cried but was so thrilled to see her in a different way. The nurse used a different wand....... Hold on


----------



## linkan

My send button always disappears and I have to send it and edit whatever I'm writing. If I write too much send goes away and I lose everything... So I'll add more to this post in a minute...

Ok. This wand have a more 3d view and it was amazing ❣????❣????❣
Some people can't see images from ultrasound pictures.. to me it's bold and just super clear. 
Marcelina is 8lbs. 15oz. right now and had some big chunky cheeks ????????????sooooooooo cute and she looks just like her Mama ???????? oh my heart ????????


----------



## linkan

The squiggly looking thing is the umbilical cord. Her face looks smushy but she is surrounded by liquid. LoL ????
But you look right at the center of the pic and that's her nose and lips and chubby cheeks


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> My send button always disappears and I have to send it and edit whatever I'm writing. If I write too much send goes away and I lose everything... So I'll add more to this post in a minute...
> 
> Ok. This wand have a more 3d view and it was amazing ❣????❣????❣
> Some people can't see images from ultrasound pictures.. to me it's bold and just super clear.
> Marcelina is 8lbs. 15oz. right now and had some big chunky cheeks ????????????sooooooooo cute and she looks just like her Mama ???????? oh my heart ????????


I can't wait to give those chubby cheeks kisses!!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> The squiggly looking thing is the umbilical cord. Her face looks smushy but she is surrounded by liquid. LoL ????
> But you look right at the center of the pic and that's her nose and lips and chubby cheeks


How wonderful for you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-424.html


Thanks Mav, the remaining posts in the previous thread, will be some reading on slow nights.

If I had begun answering posts, in the way I usually do, I would have put a lot more posts, on the end of the previous thread; but, I thought :sm20: that I would change my pattern, for about the third time, found your post, and saved myself a lot of posts. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I got annoyed when the thread was taking so long to load on my iPad.


Get yourself a Samsung! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had quite a busy day yesterday with one thing or another. Singing was great last night even though there were not so many of us. Nothing much planned for today except to get on with some weaving. I'm just doing a random piece and at the moment I am happy with the way it is going.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


As I have finally finished the and Receiving Blanket, I am now mucking around with some thick yarn, that I don't really like, and hope that it turns into something useful; and also nice looking! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our irises were blue, when they bloomed. I haven't seen any flowers on them for years.


Perhaps they needed the extended Winter conditions, So that they could prepare to flower properly! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Mav, for taking such good care of us!!! xxxooo





London Girl said:


> ....and from me!! xxxx


From me also Mav! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hopefully, you didn't have to pay a call out charge if it wasn't your fault?
> 
> Thanks for the offer of a cuppa but DH was itching to get home and set up his computer!! Also, he would probably have been his usual unsociable self and insisted on waiting for me in the car!! xxxx


The MALE side of the equation, are definitely odd specimens; aren't they? :sm16: :sm06: :sm09: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a was-sunny-now-very-overcast-London!!!
> 
> It's been a busy morning, DH hasn't got an email address because, like the mobile phone, he doesn't want one so I had to sign him in to Microsoft with my email address, with the result that notification emails from KP kept flashing up on his screen, which kinda scared me, bearing in mind some of our conversations!!! I tried closing my account but that meant that I would lose my email programme and various other things so I signed back in again and he is, again getting notifications on his screen!! Can anyone tell me what to do??!!!!
> 
> As we were fed up with technology, we went out in the garden to cut back some more of that rogue shrub but it's surprising how little we can do before we are exhausted and have a massive heap of stuff to get rid of. So we packed up and went to the dump. I think we are going to have to finish off that shrub in small doses. Gks are coming on Saturday, maybe I'll see if I can rope them in!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


June, just give him his own email address, even if you just modify your email a little, he doesn't have to get emails, all of the main ones can still go to you! 
My DH was like yours to begin with, but he now has his own email etc; So I don't have any problems, of that kind, anymore. xoxoxo
It looks like my Namesake got in before me, but I don't mind! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had to go in votetoday so Mr P and I walked to the polling station in a local church. Then came back through a park and down some nice roads. Wr walked for about an hour. Quite pleased with myself. Now doing more weaving. X


I was sort of hoping to get a short walk in today, but we have got some quite heavy rain today, which is very good, because we have been in drought for quite a few years! Now we have had rain, through two previous nights, missed a day, and now we have an almost torrential down pour! I wish we still had our rainwater tanks! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've just written a medium sized message and I've lost it. So....evening, bye going to catch up.


Seems like there must be quite a few of our lost posts, out there in Cyber Space! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning from an overcast Island. Good news, we are heading into nice weather next week temps in the 70's. I had Kody outside this morning and must have baby robins in the yard as he was getting dive bombed and yelled at by parent birds... now he looks around like the sky is falling. :sm13:


Awww ... Poor Kody, all he wants to do is have a bit of a walk! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

That's me all caught us, on the new thread. Now to see what I have missed in the old thead! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

A quick early good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales. Off to doc's and then shopping so see you all later. Have a good Friday. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Another time, let's make it soon, missed our chats! Hope the computer is a success, must get ours sorted. We have a great insurance package which covers most of our electrical goods, not computer, If they can't fix it they replace. Certainly got our monies worth from them. xxx



London Girl said:


> Hopefully, you didn't have to pay a call out charge if it wasn't your fault?
> 
> Thanks for the offer of a cuppa but DH was itching to get home and set up his computer!! Also, he would probably have been his usual unsociable self and insisted on waiting for me in the car!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dull and cool Surrey. Slept well after my walk yesterday, I must try to do it more often. Did some more on my weaving and also started crocheting around the edges of my 50 pin loom squares before I join them up into a poncho.

Having a bit of a tidy up today and then this evening a dozen of us are attending a sgraffito workshop, which is where you put paint on (we are doing a plate) and then scratch it off in a pattern. Something a bit different.

Hope you are all doing ok. Happy Friday. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Isn't that wonderful! How did we all cope without all this technology? You will soon have her in your arms.

Ho


linkan said:


> The squiggly looking thing is the umbilical cord. Her face looks smushy but she is surrounded by liquid. LoL ????
> But you look right at the center of the pic and that's her nose and lips and chubby cheeks


W Di


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick early good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales. Off to doc's and then shopping so see you all later. Have a good Friday. xx


Hope you get on ok at the Drs & enjoy shopping!


----------



## LondonChris

THANK YOU! Perhaps that's why my ears are ringing so much, I do have a problem with my neck, I shall investigate that. Have been to a Chiropractor before, it's time to go back I think. 


jinx said:


> I never use to believe in chiropractors. Only went to him in desperation. Amazing how much he helps me. My right knee and hip will give out without any warming. After an adjustment all is good for more than a month. I recently found out that because he adjusts my neck my problem with blocked ears, sneezing 8,9,10 times in a row, and phlegm in my throat disappear after seeing him. I knew those problems came and went but never put tow and tow together to know it was the adjustment that cleared them up. I have seen Dr, internists, allergist, and ENT without any help. Think of all the money I wasted on medicine and doctors could have used for yarn.
> If I go back and change tow to two the entire message might disappear. ????????????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick early good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales. Off to doc's and then shopping so see you all later. Have a good Friday. xx


Best wishes at the doctor today. Hoping you can at least get resolution to one of your problems. 
Happy almost weekend Friday.


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Sgraffito sound like a fun project. Where do you come up with all these unusual projects?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dull and cool Surrey. Slept well after my walk yesterday, I must try to do it more often. Did some more on my weaving and also started crocheting around the edges of my 50 pin loom squares before I join them up into a poncho.
> 
> Having a bit of a tidy up today and then this evening a dozen of us are attending a sgraffito workshop, which is where you put paint on (we are doing a plate) and then scratch it off in a pattern. Something a bit different.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok. Happy Friday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. Sgraffito sound like a fun project. Where do you come up with all these unusual projects?


We have a fantastic shop in town where you can go and try all different sorts of crafts, the owner is always looking for new ideas so we just have to go and try them. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. It’s cold & miserable here, it’s Bank Holiday so am I surprised? I have a problem with my leg which is very worryingly, it seems to be getting worse everyday. I have been referred to the spinal surgeons hopefully I’ll see someone soon. At least I have a good excuse to sit & knit! Hope you all have a good day. Hugs to you all. X


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, just give him his own email address, even if you just modify your email a little, he doesn't have to get emails, all of the main ones can still go to you!
> My DH was like yours to begin with, but he now has his own email etc; So I don't have any problems, of that kind, anymore. xoxoxo
> It looks like my Namesake got in before me, but I don't mind! xoxoxo


He will not have an email address full stop. He's had computers for 20 years and has always refused to get involved with emails. To be fair, there is no one he would want to get emails from as he doesn't do 'friends'!! We've just been having fun this morning, moving the new computer into the corner that used to be my desk, this will free the huge space that partially blocks access to the front door, previously taken up by his computer cupboard! He certainly has the wind up his tail and I feel like I've got a new house!!! Going to take that nasty old cupboard to the dump once I've dismantled it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick early good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales. Off to doc's and then shopping so see you all later. Have a good Friday. xx


Will be thinking of you at the docs love, don't take any nonsense from him!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fantastic shop. Our shop just moved 1 building south. It is a larger space. In the larger space she has added a large selection of wine. She has less and less yarn with more and more beads, and now wine. She is trying to sell her business without success. I think some on you might think the wine goes well in a yarn store. I would personally like to see more yarn, but apparently that does not give enough profit.????????


PurpleFi said:


> We have a fantastic shop in town where you can go and try all different sorts of crafts, the owner is always looking for new ideas so we just have to go and try them. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sounds like a fantastic shop. Our shop just moved 1 building south. It is a larger space. In the larger space she has added a large selection of wine. She has less and less yarn with more and more beads, and now wine. She is trying to sell her business without success. I think some on you might think the wine goes well in a yarn store. I would personally like to see more yarn, but apparently that does not give enough profit.????????


Our shop lets us take wine and nibbles to have during the evening. x


----------



## jinx

More and more of our businesses and doctors are sending emails statements and receipts. They ask that we agree to not getting paper statements. It is helpful for horribleharold to have his own email for this reason. Wonderful Harold has nothing to do with the account it helps me keep his business separate from mine. I still get the paper statements, but find the email ones more useful and certainly a lot easier and less messy for storage.



London Girl said:


> He will not have an email address full stop. He's had computers for 20 years and has always refused to get involved with emails. To be fair, there is no one he would want to get emails from as he doesn't do 'friends'!! We've just been having fun this morning, moving the new computer into the corner that used to be my desk, this will free the huge space that partially blocks access to the front door, previously taken up by his computer cupboard! He certainly has the wind up his tail and I feel like I've got a new house!!! Going to take that nasty old cupboard to the dump once I've dismantled it!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's cold & miserable here, it's Bank Holiday so am I surprised? I have a problem with my leg which is very worryingly, it seems to be getting worse everyday. I have been referred to the spinal surgeons hopefully I'll see someone soon. At least I have a good excuse to sit & knit! Hope you all have a good day. Hugs to you all. X


Morning. Cold and miserable make any health problem worse. Hoping you can get into a surgeon quickly. 
What is the celebration that calls for a bank holiday?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning.

Yesterday was a whirlwind of getting several loose ends tied up. We’re getting evicted (I’m teasing) from DD#2’s so we’re taking a couple of carloads to other DD’s in preparation for a continued trip to TN in the next couple of weeks. Then back north to DS’s for a few days before we permanently move. DD#2 will be heading to Bangkok at the end of next week and the other grandma is coming to watch DGS for that trip. We had anticipated being in TN already...we appreciate her putting us up for the lasttwo months.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Cold and miserable make any health problem worse. Hoping you can get into a surgeon quickly.
> What is the celebration that calls for a bank holiday?


It used to be Whitsunday when I was a kid but I think that smacked of religion so it was changed to Spring Bank Holiday!
https://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/uk/spring-bank-holiday xxxx

You don't really notice these bank holiday once you've retired!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Is it only the banks that are closed? I assume you would notice if other businesses were closed. Do workers get the day off?


London Girl said:


> It used to be Whitsunday when I was a kid but I think that smacked of religion so it was changed to Spring Bank Holiday!
> https://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/uk/spring-bank-holiday xxxx
> 
> You don't really notice these bank holiday once you've retired!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. We are celebrating today because no snow or rain is expected. However it will be gray and cloudy. I am excited for tomorrow it will be partly sunny for the first time in over a week.
I had a nice visit with Flo and her new little guy. He is a cuddler and the other wee one does not have time that such foolishness. He was cold so I grabbed an afghan strip out my knitting basket and wrapped it around him. Then he selected a beanie from the gift basket and he was warm and cozy. He is sweet. He politely ask if he could take a hat for his sister and one for the other little guy. How nice that he did not want to go home without a present for the other children. 
Flo did a few things on my honeydo list and also took the package to return to the store. She was also going to take some things to the thrift store. However, she decided she could use the handheld vac for the car and she needed the dishes. It ended up the bag for the thrift store was going to her house. Yeah!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Cold and miserable make any health problem worse. Hoping you can get into a surgeon quickly.
> What is the celebration that calls for a bank holiday?


It is the nearest Monday to 1st May. Brought in by Labour government. We still celebrate Whit Monday at the e d of the month so another Bank Holiday.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Is it only the banks that are closed? I assume you would notice if other businesses were closed. Do workers get the day off?


Some small, non-chain shops close but most of the rest seem to be open. All banks, post offices and business offices will close - and my charity shop, so maybe I do take notice of bank holidays now!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are celebrating today because no snow or rain is expected. However it will be gray and cloudy. I am excited for tomorrow it will be partly sunny for the first time in over a week.
> I had a nice visit with Flo and her new little guy. He is a cuddler and the other wee one does not have time that such foolishness. He was cold so I grabbed an afghan strip out my knitting basket and wrapped it around him. Then he selected a beanie from the gift basket and he was warm and cozy. He is sweet. He politely ask if he could take a hat for his sister and one for the other little guy. How nice that he did not want to go home without a present for the other children.
> Flo did a few things on my honeydo list and also took the package to return to the store. She was also going to take some things to the thrift store. However, she decided she could use the handheld vac for the car and she needed the dishes. It ended up the bag for the thrift store was going to her house. Yeah!


Oh bless him, he sounds like a sweetie, funny how twins can be so different! Your unwanted stuff was recycled and charity begins at home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It is the nearest Monday to 1st May. Brought in by Labour government. We still celebrate Whit Monday at the e d of the month so another Bank Holiday.


Oh crumbs, I was ahead of myself thinking we were talking about the one at the end of the month, my apologies for talking nonsense, it's been a funny morning!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

They are not twins. The blond blue eyed tall boy is my greatgrandson. The shorter dark haired green eyed boy is Flo's partners son. Their birthdays are two weeks apart, but very different in appearance and personality. Both are lovable most of the time.



London Girl said:


> Oh bless him, he sounds like a sweetie, funny how twins can be so different! Your unwanted stuff was recycled and charity begins at home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> They are not twins. The blond blue eyed tall boy is my greatgrandson. The shorter dark haired green eyed boy is Flo's partners son. Their birthdays are two weeks apart, but very different in appearance and personality. Both are lovable most of the time.


Ok so that's me talking nonsense _again!_!! No wonder they are different but glad they are both lovable!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It used to be Whitsunday when I was a kid but I think that smacked of religion so it was changed to Spring Bank Holiday!
> https://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/uk/spring-bank-holiday xxxx
> 
> You don't really notice these bank holiday once you've retired!! xxxx


We still have Whitsun Holiday but it is now called Spring Bank Holiday, This one was introduced by the Labour Party I think to celebrate Labour Day. I think of it as a holiday for my birthday except it only happens occasionally on the exact day. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Is it only the banks that are closed? I assume you would notice if other businesses were closed. Do workers get the day off?


Everything used to close but these days nearly everywhere is open except the banks and post offices. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Right well I seem to have answered everything everyone has already answered so will give up on that. Doctors first thing, my x-ray results still hadn't come through but I could tell him that they were fine and as he knows the bloke who took them was happy to accept word of mouth. Now I have to wait for a scan, which could take at least 8 weeks so no quick cure there.

Next shopping which went as shopping always does but got my dinner out this week for a change. Now recovering in my chair watching the rain come down. Will catch up on here then back to knitting. Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Right well I seem to have answered everything everyone has already answered so will give up on that. Doctors first thing, my x-ray results still hadn't come through but I could tell him that they were fine and as he knows the bloke who took them was happy to accept word of mouth. Now I have to wait for a scan, which could take at least 8 weeks so no quick cure there.
> 
> Next shopping which went as shopping always does but got my dinner out this week for a change. Now recovering in my chair watching the rain come down. Will catch up on here then back to knitting. Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


I hope you're doing better each day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick early good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales. Off to doc's and then shopping so see you all later. Have a good Friday. xx


Hope the doc can help you out and the shopping goes well. I'm off on a little while to meet up with a couple of friends. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh crumbs, I was ahead of myself thinking we were talking about the one at the end of the month, my apologies for talking nonsense, it's been a funny morning!!! xxxx


You, talk nonsense. Never! Well hardly ever. Xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I applaud your patience waiting to get answers for your health needs. Now I deleted the rest of what I had to say about having to wait that long. I wish you the very best for your health.



Barn-dweller said:


> Right well I seem to have answered everything everyone has already answered so will give up on that. Doctors first thing, my x-ray results still hadn't come through but I could tell him that they were fine and as he knows the bloke who took them was happy to accept word of mouth. Now I have to wait for a scan, which could take at least 8 weeks so no quick cure there.
> 
> Next shopping which went as shopping always does but got my dinner out this week for a change. Now recovering in my chair watching the rain come down. Will catch up on here then back to knitting. Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Right well I seem to have answered everything everyone has already answered so will give up on that. Doctors first thing, my x-ray results still hadn't come through but I could tell him that they were fine and as he knows the bloke who took them was happy to accept word of mouth. Now I have to wait for a scan, which could take at least 8 weeks so no quick cure there.
> 
> Next shopping which went as shopping always does but got my dinner out this week for a change. Now recovering in my chair watching the rain come down. Will catch up on here then back to knitting. Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


Sorry there are no answers, as to the problem with your legs, and I hope that it's much less than 8 weeks for your scan! Is your leg(s) getting any better! I think there is nothing more frustrating, than not being able to find out what is wrong, with an ailing part of ones body! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Hope the doc can help you out and the shopping goes well. I'm off on a little while to meet up with a couple of friends. xxxooo


Have a wonderful meetup! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Right well I seem to have answered everything everyone has already answered so will give up on that. Doctors first thing, my x-ray results still hadn't come through but I could tell him that they were fine and as he knows the bloke who took them was happy to accept word of mouth. Now I have to wait for a scan, which could take at least 8 weeks so no quick cure there.
> 
> Next shopping which went as shopping always does but got my dinner out this week for a change. Now recovering in my chair watching the rain come down. Will catch up on here then back to knitting. Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


That was a bit of a waste of time then, wasn't it? At least you got your dinner out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You, talk nonsense. Never! Well hardly ever. Xxxxxx


You are too kind really!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I applaud your patience waiting to get answers for your health needs. Now I deleted the rest of what I had to say about having to wait that long. I wish you the very best for your health.


Yes it's good that it's all free but that also means you've got to join the queue, also will have to go to an English hospital to have it done and things are getting a bit edgy between some hospitals in Wales and England. Mostly in the north at the moment but I'm sure it will rub off on other hospitals. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That was a bit of a waste of time then, wasn't it? At least you got your dinner out!! xxxx


And some food in the freezer which was looking very bare. I suppose I can now say I will be on the list for a scan. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's good that it's all free but that also means you've got to join the queue, also will have to go to an English hospital to have it done and things are getting a bit edgy between some hospitals in Wales and England. Mostly in the north at the moment but I'm sure it will rub off on other hospitals. xx


The difference I notice the most between your system and ours is the wait for tests. I am sure I mentioned we get tests taken at our first appointment and the doctor shared results with us before we leave the clinic on that first appointment. Tests result are on the computer so if we go to a specialist he/she has access to all test results. 
No system is perfect and there are good things in each system.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> It's been pretty nice down here in the Seattle area and I'm looking forward to more nice weather in the next few days. Sorry Kody got dive bombed by the birds! :sm03: xxxooo


Great that it's nice for your visit Pam, are you getting used to the climate change yet? 
xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> My send button always disappears and I have to send it and edit whatever I'm writing. If I write too much send goes away and I lose everything... So I'll add more to this post in a minute...
> 
> Ok. This wand have a more 3d view and it was amazing ❣????❣????❣
> Some people can't see images from ultrasound pictures.. to me it's bold and just super clear.
> Marcelina is 8lbs. 15oz. right now and had some big chunky cheeks ????????????sooooooooo cute and she looks just like her Mama ???????? oh my heart ????????


I see a foot I think.. that's a good bouncing baby weight! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dull and cool Surrey. Slept well after my walk yesterday, I must try to do it more often. Did some more on my weaving and also started crocheting around the edges of my 50 pin loom squares before I join them up into a poncho.
> 
> Having a bit of a tidy up today and then this evening a dozen of us are attending a sgraffito workshop, which is where you put paint on (we are doing a plate) and then scratch it off in a pattern. Something a bit different.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok. Happy Friday. xx


Plate scratching... maybe you'll be doing windows next! Have fun! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's cold & miserable here, it's Bank Holiday so am I surprised? I have a problem with my leg which is very worryingly, it seems to be getting worse everyday. I have been referred to the spinal surgeons hopefully I'll see someone soon. At least I have a good excuse to sit & knit! Hope you all have a good day. Hugs to you all. X


Sending warm (((hugs))) on your cold day. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> He will not have an email address full stop. He's had computers for 20 years and has always refused to get involved with emails. To be fair, there is no one he would want to get emails from as he doesn't do 'friends'!! We've just been having fun this morning, moving the new computer into the corner that used to be my desk, this will free the huge space that partially blocks access to the front door, previously taken up by his computer cupboard! He certainly has the wind up his tail and I feel like I've got a new house!!! Going to take that nasty old cupboard to the dump once I've dismantled it!! xxxx


Always nice when you get rid of someone else's stuff eh! :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Will be thinking of you at the docs love, don't take any nonsense from him!! xxxx


Ditto Jacky..say it the way it is! xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> More and more of our businesses and doctors are sending emails statements and receipts. They ask that we agree to not getting paper statements. It is helpful for horribleharold to have his own email for this reason. Wonderful Harold has nothing to do with the account it helps me keep his business separate from mine. I still get the paper statements, but find the email ones more useful and certainly a lot easier and less messy for storage.


Did you just call Mr Wonderful horrible? That made me laugh! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And some food in the freezer which was looking very bare. I suppose I can now say I will be on the list for a scan. xxxx


Well, that's something then, I suppose! On a scale of 1 to 10, how is your knee now? xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are celebrating today because no snow or rain is expected. However it will be gray and cloudy. I am excited for tomorrow it will be partly sunny for the first time in over a week.
> I had a nice visit with Flo and her new little guy. He is a cuddler and the other wee one does not have time that such foolishness. He was cold so I grabbed an afghan strip out my knitting basket and wrapped it around him. Then he selected a beanie from the gift basket and he was warm and cozy. He is sweet. He politely ask if he could take a hat for his sister and one for the other little guy. How nice that he did not want to go home without a present for the other children.
> Flo did a few things on my honeydo list and also took the package to return to the store. She was also going to take some things to the thrift store. However, she decided she could use the handheld vac for the car and she needed the dishes. It ended up the bag for the thrift store was going to her house. Yeah!


I came home with a set of pots this week from my Mom Jinx, we were both happy! The weights of some pots and ceramic casseroles are too much for her wrists now. xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The difference I notice the most between your system and ours is the wait for tests. I am sure I mentioned we get tests taken at our first appointment and the doctor shared results with us before we leave the clinic on that first appointment. Tests result are on the computer so if we go to a specialist he/she has access to all test results.
> No system is perfect and there are good things in each system.


The vast majority of our doctor's surgeries do not have any facilities for testing. Even blood tests have to be done by appointment or you can turn up at the hospital and wait forever!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We still have Whitsun Holiday but it is now called Spring Bank Holiday, This one was introduced by the Labour Party I think to celebrate Labour Day. I think of it as a holiday for my birthday except it only happens occasionally on the exact day. xxxx


Every few years my Mom's falls on Friday the 13th..we celebrate those one's! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Right well I seem to have answered everything everyone has already answered so will give up on that. Doctors first thing, my x-ray results still hadn't come through but I could tell him that they were fine and as he knows the bloke who took them was happy to accept word of mouth. Now I have to wait for a scan, which could take at least 8 weeks so no quick cure there.
> 
> Next shopping which went as shopping always does but got my dinner out this week for a change. Now recovering in my chair watching the rain come down. Will catch up on here then back to knitting. Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


Back cozy in your chair. 8 weeks is a short wait here, most diagnostics are 6-12 months now unless super urgent. Hope your dinner out was good. We did Fish and Chips in the park this week watching the ducks on a sunny day.. it was nice. xoxo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> The difference I notice the most between your system and ours is the wait for tests. I am sure I mentioned we get tests taken at our first appointment and the doctor shared results with us before we leave the clinic on that first appointment. Tests result are on the computer so if we go to a specialist he/she has access to all test results.
> No system is perfect and there are good things in each system.


I wish I could say the same about where we are. Here you have to go to the doctor, then he refers you to a specialist (if necessary) then that doctor will order a test which could take weeks to get into. And then you wait for results. Money moves things along faster of course.


----------



## Islander

Angela and her honey are on their way back to Friday Harbour, State side. Not really far away, just a hop skip and jump with a ferry. They will return again in October to Victoria. Really glad for Skype and Messenger. Going to see if the lawn mower will start up without a tune up... keep your fingers crossed. xoxox


----------



## linkan

It is high noon here ladies and that means nap time ❣
Sewing circle is tonight so I've got to get a little down time before then.
Love and hugs y'all XOXO ????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Angela and her honey are on their way back to Friday Harbour, State side. Not really far away, just a hop skip and jump with a ferry. They will return again in October to Victoria. Really glad for Skype and Messenger. Going to see if the lawn mower will start up without a tune up... keep your fingers crossed. xoxox


???? Fingers crossed!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Back cozy in your chair. 8 weeks is a short wait here, most diagnostics are 6-12 months now unless super urgent. Hope your dinner out was good. We did Fish and Chips in the park this week watching the ducks on a sunny day.. it was nice. xoxo


The fish and chips in the park sounds wonderful, the 6 - 12 month wait for tests, not so much!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I wish I could say the same about where we are. Here you have to go to the doctor, then he refers you to a specialist (if necessary) then that doctor will order a test which could take weeks to get into. And then you wait for results. Money moves things along faster of course.


That's kind of like it is here. Again, if you are happy to go private and pay, you can probably have it all done tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Angela and her honey are on their way back to Friday Harbour, State side. Not really far away, just a hop skip and jump with a ferry. They will return again in October to Victoria. Really glad for Skype and Messenger. Going to see if the lawn mower will start up without a tune up... keep your fingers crossed. xoxox


Aw, you will miss her and October is long enough to wait for her next visit but at least with Skype and Messenger, you can get hold of her if you need to! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, that's something then, I suppose! On a scale of 1 to 10, how is your knee now? xxxx


6/7 tolerable but unreliable. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good early evening girls, I've had a do nothing day. I overslept, I thought it was 10am but when I got up I found it was 11am. I was quite ashamed, so probably won't sleep tonight.

The "phantom poop pooper" has pooped again. This time in Karen's Karen. In a large plant pot...it's unbelievable. I can see this is going to get to the stage where we may be camping out to catch whoever it is. My yard walls are 5ft and no dog could climb over them. Too big for squirrel etc. We are staying on the human size or a bear....ill say no more, but will keep you in the loop, about the poop.????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I hate when that happens. It usually happens to me when I want to go back and correct spelling. I wish I would remember to leave the spelling wrong to give you all a chuckle and avoid the disappearing message. Tortoise instead of turquoise is funny to me.????????


Me tooooo. I don't tend to correct as you'll have probably noticed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Back cozy in your chair. 8 weeks is a short wait here, most diagnostics are 6-12 months now unless super urgent. Hope your dinner out was good. We did Fish and Chips in the park this week watching the ducks on a sunny day.. it was nice. xoxo


Scampi, chips and peas. OK and at least I didn't have to cook it. xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> My send button always disappears and I have to send it and edit whatever I'm writing. If I write too much send goes away and I lose everything... So I'll add more to this post in a minute...
> 
> Ok. This wand have a more 3d view and it was amazing ❣????❣????❣
> Some people can't see images from ultrasound pictures.. to me it's bold and just super clear.
> Marcelina is 8lbs. 15oz. right now and had some big chunky cheeks ????????????sooooooooo cute and she looks just like her Mama ???????? oh my heart ????????


You're not excited then Angela?????


----------



## jinx

I ask him repeatedly what to make his email address. He didn't know, he didn't car, it didn't matter. So he ended up being horribleharold. Although he is really wonderful.


Islander said:


> Did you just call Mr Wonderful horrible? That made me laugh! xoxox


----------



## jinx

Lilly's birthday is the thirteenth. The night she was born we figured out her first Friday the thirteenth birthday would be when she was seven. It seemed so far away. Now she is eight.


Islander said:


> Every few years my Mom's falls on Friday the 13th..we celebrate those one's! :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Cold and miserable make any health problem worse. Hoping you can get into a surgeon quickly.
> What is the celebration that calls for a bank holiday?


Blowed if I know ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Plate scratching... maybe you'll be doing windows next! Have fun! :sm02:


Thank you. Will do x


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I see a foot I think.. that's a good bouncing baby weight! xoxox


I saw a foot too can I counted the toes. ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> 6/7 tolerable but unreliable. xxxx


Sorry to hear that, keep resting and knitting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening girls, I've had a do nothing day. I overslept, I thought it was 10am but when I got up I found it was 11am. I was quite ashamed, so probably won't sleep tonight.
> 
> The "phantom poop pooper" has pooped again. This time in Karen's Karen. In a large plant pot...it's unbelievable. I can see this is going to get to the stage where we may be camping out to catch whoever it is. My yard walls are 5ft and no dog could climb over them. Too big for squirrel etc. We are staying on the human size or a bear....ill say no more, but will keep you in the loop, about the poop.????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I'm only laughing at your ending joke, the rest of it is awful!! Could it be a fox, they can get over walls. Whatever it is, it needs to be taught a lesson, filthy beast!!!! :sm14: :sm25: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I agree with you Susan.
> Time to get DH involved in something. If he is busy, he won't be so demanding, maybe?


The trouble is he wants to be involved but just gets in the way and thinks that telling me what to do is helpful.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Good idea and hopefully one that could work for you, Janet. xxxooo


Sorry It doesn't. He has a list of things I need him to do to help. Nothing crossed off yet.


----------



## jinx

Maybe our shop will allow you to buy wine from her and drink it during the knit together. I have not gone to the knit together for a long time. To much bickering and very little knitting. What I disliked most is no one would help a newbie. The leader of the group just talked nonstop about her personal life. I was not interested in the color of her bedroom or what she fed her chickens.????????



PurpleFi said:


> Our shop lets us take wine and nibbles to have during the evening. x


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> The squiggly looking thing is the umbilical cord. Her face looks smushy but she is surrounded by liquid. LoL ????
> But you look right at the center of the pic and that's her nose and lips and chubby cheeks


It looked clearer to me when I half closed my eyes. She is chubby, isn't she.


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shin ing but I haven't been out. I have been lazy. I spent most of the time watching our local election results on TV.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shin ing but I haven't been out. I have been lazy. I spent most of the time watching our local election results on TV.


You sure know how to live it up Janet!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shin ing but I haven't been out. I have been lazy. I spent most of the time watching our local election results on TV.


We didn't have any elections but are still getting inundated with result programmes. xx :sm25:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Great that it's nice for your visit Pam, are you getting used to the climate change yet?
> xoxo


I'm doing okay with the changing climates. Had gotten quite used to the warmer temps and it was a bit chilly to me up here at first, but I'm back to being okay with this weather here. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> It used to be Whitsunday when I was a kid but I think that smacked of religion so it was changed to Spring Bank Holiday!
> https://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/uk/spring-bank-holiday xxxx
> 
> You don't really notice these bank holiday once you've retired!! xxxx


Unless you need to go to the bank :sm16:

That article says the last Monday in May this is the first Monday are they confused maybe!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> It is the nearest Monday to 1st May. Brought in by Labour government. We still celebrate Whit Monday at the e d of the month so another Bank Holiday.


Oh okay that explains it!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening girls, I've had a do nothing day. I overslept, I thought it was 10am but when I got up I found it was 11am. I was quite ashamed, so probably won't sleep tonight.
> 
> The "phantom poop pooper" has pooped again. This time in Karen's Karen. In a large plant pot...it's unbelievable. I can see this is going to get to the stage where we may be camping out to catch whoever it is. My yard walls are 5ft and no dog could climb over them. Too big for squirrel etc. We are staying on the human size or a bear....ill say no more, but will keep you in the loop, about the poop.????


I must say.. I am intrigued with this poop loop ???????? I feel like there may need to be some sleuthing afoot ????


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Lilly's birthday is the thirteenth. The night she was born we figured out her first Friday the thirteenth birthday would be when she was seven. It seemed so far away. Now she is eight.


My dad and my niece have birthdays on the 13th!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> My dad and my niece have birthdays on the 13th!


My wedding anniversary is on the 13th.


----------



## lifeline

Good morning everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL, but it's been a bit of a struggle having had the op and nearly four weeks off,then going back to work. Work has been great, it was lovely to see the children and my colleagues and this is such a fun term although very busy. I'm glad for the long weekend, I feel I need that 1 extra lie in. Hehehe,we say at school that this is the best Bank holiday because all the rest are during school holidays, this one feels like a proper day off


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL, but it's been a bit of a struggle having had the op and nearly four weeks off,then going back to work. Work has been great, it was lovely to see the children and my colleagues and this is such a fun term although very busy. I'm glad for the long weekend, I feel I need that 1 extra lie in. Hehehe,we say at school that this is the best Bank holiday because all the rest are during school holidays, this one feels like a proper day off


Great. Enjoy your extra day off xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

If you are a Star Wars fan.....May the 4th be with you. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL, but it's been a bit of a struggle having had the op and nearly four weeks off,then going back to work. Work has been great, it was lovely to see the children and my colleagues and this is such a fun term although very busy. I'm glad for the long weekend, I feel I need that 1 extra lie in. Hehehe,we say at school that this is the best Bank holiday because all the rest are during school holidays, this one feels like a proper day off


Hi Rebecca was wondering if all was OK. Glad you're enjoying life again and presume this time all is well. Enjoy your long weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> If you are a Star Wars fan.....May the 4th be with you. X


Ugh, much too early for that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but cooler Wales although DH didn't light the fire this morning, will see what he thinks when he comes back from getting his paper. Having Sunday roast today just 'cause I can. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ugh, much too early for that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Never too early for Star Wars. ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although a bit windy and chilly. Had fun doing sgraffito last night, not sure if it is my thing, don't like getting my hands messy. Didn't have enough time to finish the plate I was doing so brought it home to finish off. Anyway it was very good company and we had a laugh.

Off to DDs this evening as they are going to a party and we are looking after LM. (GS2 is camping in the New Forest as part of his Duke of Edinburgh awarrd)

Once I've finished my plate I will do some more weaving today.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Unless you need to go to the bank :sm16:
> 
> That article says the last Monday in May this is the first Monday are they confused maybe!


No Lisa, it was me that was confused, we have another bank holiday at the end of the month and that was the one I was talking about, silly me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL, but it's been a bit of a struggle having had the op and nearly four weeks off,then going back to work. Work has been great, it was lovely to see the children and my colleagues and this is such a fun term although very busy. I'm glad for the long weekend, I feel I need that 1 extra lie in. Hehehe,we say at school that this is the best Bank holiday because all the rest are during school holidays, this one feels like a proper day off


So glad it has come at the perfect time for you, enjoy every minute!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> If you are a Star Wars fan.....May the 4th be with you. X


Boom Tish!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a cool but sunny London! Having a lazy morning after yesterday's furniture moving and dumping shenanigans then we have the kids here for two days, hurrah!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you got your furniture dumping chore accomplished. I was planning on changing two rooms around. I wanted to put the office in the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom in the office. My Honeydoer was here and measured things out. I found out I would not like how the bed would have to be placed so that idea is off the burner. For a young man my Honeydoer is very wise. He also saved himself a lot of work.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cool but sunny London! Having a lazy morning after yesterday's furniture moving and dumping shenanigans then we have the kids here for two days, hurrah!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Wish I had somewhere like that around here. Have fun.


PurpleFi said:


> Our shop lets us take wine and nibbles to have during the evening. x


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You sure know how to live it up Janet!! :sm09: xxxx


I really do, don't I! The main thing was I was DOING NOTHING.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you had fun with your friends last night. Nice to know you do not love doing sgraffito before you invested a lot of time and money on it. 
Happy Sunny Saturday to one and all.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although a bit windy and chilly. Had fun doing sgraffito last night, not sure if it is my thing, don't like getting my hands messy. Didn't have enough time to finish the plate I was doing so brought it home to finish off. Anyway it was very good company and we had a laugh.
> 
> Off to DDs this evening as they are going to a party and we are looking after LM. (GS2 is camping in the New Forest as part of his Duke of Edinburgh awarrd)
> 
> Once I've finished my plate I will do some more weaving today.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Is it legal to have Sunday roast on Saturday? Or is it just a trick to confuse me. Hope you are able to stay warm without a fire.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cooler Wales although DH didn't light the fire this morning, will see what he thinks when he comes back from getting his paper. Having Sunday roast today just 'cause I can. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is nice to heard from you. Glad work is great. Seems like works had been a big thorn in your side last term.


lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL, but it's been a bit of a struggle having had the op and nearly four weeks off,then going back to work. Work has been great, it was lovely to see the children and my colleagues and this is such a fun term although very busy. I'm glad for the long weekend, I feel I need that 1 extra lie in. Hehehe,we say at school that this is the best Bank holiday because all the rest are during school holidays, this one feels like a proper day off


----------



## LondonChris

One of our favourite things to do in the summer is have fish & chips in the park with the kids. We usually go to Greenwich Park so get looked at by the tourists, mad English family!


Islander said:


> Back cozy in your chair. 8 weeks is a short wait here, most diagnostics are 6-12 months now unless super urgent. Hope your dinner out was good. We did Fish and Chips in the park this week watching the ducks on a sunny day.. it was nice. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Angela can you make the send button appear if you decrease the print size? It works for me and think it might work for you.



grandma susan said:


> You're not excited then Angela?????


----------



## LondonChris

Maybe a fox?


grandma susan said:


> Good early evening girls, I've had a do nothing day. I overslept, I thought it was 10am but when I got up I found it was 11am. I was quite ashamed, so probably won't sleep tonight.
> 
> The "phantom poop pooper" has pooped again. This time in Karen's Karen. In a large plant pot...it's unbelievable. I can see this is going to get to the stage where we may be camping out to catch whoever it is. My yard walls are 5ft and no dog could climb over them. Too big for squirrel etc. We are staying on the human size or a bear....ill say no more, but will keep you in the loop, about the poop.????


----------



## LondonChris

Good to see you, hope you are feeling better. I know what you mean about the day off, I still enjoy Bank Holidays. Enjoy your day whatever you do, hope it involves lots of sleeping. Xx


lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL, but it's been a bit of a struggle having had the op and nearly four weeks off,then going back to work. Work has been great, it was lovely to see the children and my colleagues and this is such a fun term although very busy. I'm glad for the long weekend, I feel I need that 1 extra lie in. Hehehe,we say at school that this is the best Bank holiday because all the rest are during school holidays, this one feels like a proper day off


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you got your furniture dumping chore accomplished. I was planning on changing two rooms around. I wanted to put the office in the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom in the office. My Honeydoer was here and measured things out. I found out I would not like how the bed would have to be placed so that idea is off the burner. For a young man my Honeydoer is very wise. He also saved himself a lot of work.


Very wise indeed! I was always taught to 'measure twice, cut once' but sadly, I rarely heed this advice!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I really do, don't I! The main thing was I was DOING NOTHING.


Well that's.. Er... Something?!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up, hope you all have a good Saturday. Last football match today so we cant go out, kick off 5pm. We are having a rare afternoon alone, DD has taken the little one to Greenwich, he is obsessed with the Maritime museum. Oscar has gone to play with his cousins. Plus the sun is shining, between the showers!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Is it legal to have Sunday roast on Saturday? Or is it just a trick to confuse me. Hope you are able to stay warm without a fire.


As we haven't seen any police near us since we moved here I'm not worried if it's legal or not, nearly mentioned it was only Saturday for you but then forgot. No we didn't stay warm without a fire, there's a cold wind blowing so the fire is now lit. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca was wondering if all was OK. Glad you're enjoying life again and presume this time all is well. Enjoy your long weekend. xx


Thanks,yes all appears to be well. Had a little oozing on the wound while u were in Norfolk at which point I panicked and thought here we go again! But I got abs from doc and so far so good.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cool but sunny London! Having a lazy morning after yesterday's furniture moving and dumping shenanigans then we have the kids here for two days, hurrah!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your time with the gks


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you got your furniture dumping chore accomplished. I was planning on changing two rooms around. I wanted to put the office in the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom in the office. My Honeydoer was here and measured things out. I found out I would not like how the bed would have to be placed so that idea is off the burner. For a young man my Honeydoer is very wise. He also saved himself a lot of work.


Good forward thinking


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning. It is nice to heard from you. Glad work is great. Seems like works had been a big thorn in your side last term.


Yeah I've struggled with work for quite a while now, since last summer at least. I now realise it was nothing to do with work but my health, getting back to being myself... I must be as colleagues have mentioned that I am returning to my usual self


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Yeah I've struggled with work for quite a while now, since last summer at least. I now realise it was nothing to do with work but my health, getting back to being myself... I must be as colleagues have mentioned that I am returning to my usual self


That is so good to hear. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL, but it's been a bit of a struggle having had the op and nearly four weeks off,then going back to work. Work has been great, it was lovely to see the children and my colleagues and this is such a fun term although very busy. I'm glad for the long weekend, I feel I need that 1 extra lie in. Hehehe,we say at school that this is the best Bank holiday because all the rest are during school holidays, this one feels like a proper day off


I imagine it's been a very long week getting back into the swing of things. Enjoy your long weekend! Good to see you back here. xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cool but sunny London! Having a lazy morning after yesterday's furniture moving and dumping shenanigans then we have the kids here for two days, hurrah!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your time with the GKs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Caught up, hope you all have a good Saturday. Last football match today so we cant go out, kick off 5pm. We are having a rare afternoon alone, DD has taken the little one to Greenwich, he is obsessed with the Maritime museum. Oscar has gone to play with his cousins. Plus the sun is shining, between the showers!


Enjoy your quiet time this afternoon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thanks,yes all appears to be well. Had a little oozing on the wound while u were in Norfolk at which point I panicked and thought here we go again! But I got abs from doc and so far so good.


Glad it seems to be healing like it should. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Yeah I've struggled with work for quite a while now, since last summer at least. I now realise it was nothing to do with work but my health, getting back to being myself... I must be as colleagues have mentioned that I am returning to my usual self


That's good to hear and glad you are feeling more like your usual self and beginning to enjoy life again. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Good morning all. 
Spent a blissfully quiet night with DH last night. Slept in a bit actually. Then soon realized the phone bill was due yesterday and I forgot to pay it.


----------



## linkan

Good morning all. 
Spent a blissfully quiet night with DH last night. Slept in a bit actually. Then soon realized the phone bill was due yesterday and I forgot to pay it.


----------



## linkan

Just tried the smaller text thing didn't work...

Anywho, discovered that was the reason for the quiet so I've paid them and everything is back as it should be. ????


----------



## linkan

Got some accents to put on some mittens and then some quilting is in store.

Love and hugs, y'all have a wonderful day ???????????? XOXO


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That is so good to hear. Xx


Yes, it certainly is!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Very wise indeed! I was always taught to 'measure twice, cut once' but sadly, I rarely heed this advice!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


The ladies who taught me say the same with a twist.
"Measure twice , cut once, curse and repeat" ????


----------



## lifeline

DH and I are watching the tour of Yorkshire (cycling) . They have been through Whitby and on their way to Scarborough. We've been playing spot the places you know ????


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> That is so good to hear. Xx


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

It's been raining on and off all afternoon, one minute lovely sunshine, the next pouring rain or hail. It's very dark at the moment in the middle of another downpour ☔


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It's been raining on and off all afternoon, one minute lovely sunshine, the next pouring rain or hail. It's very dark at the moment in the middle of another downpour ☔


We've had blue skies and sunshine all day but boy has it been cold outside. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Sorry for your crazy weather today. We are having blue sky and warm sunshine. A true spring day. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. I went out for coffee and a few bits and bobs with sue when a voice said asked how was I doing? When I looked it was a woman with two girls, she only used to be one of my girls in the office I was manager of. She was a teenager then, and is reaching 50 next year. She joined us for coffee and we had a really good chat. She took my phone number and hopes to keep in touch. Life hasn't been as good to her that I'd have hoped for but she seems to manage. She says I haven't change which I don't believe...I told her I was 70 next year. Where have all those years gone, life's racing by. I must Enjoy it as much as I can, it would be nice to meet for coffee sometime. 

I've hurt my hand... I jammed it in my case the other day and the back of it came out in a big bruise. However it's hurt my wrist too. The wrist at the bottom of my little finger is very painful, and my arm aches a bit. The back of my hand is a little swollen, I think I'll survive, so no worries there.

I'll do some catch up and see what you have all been doing. Luv yawl xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I must say.. I am intrigued with this poop loop ???????? I feel like there may need to be some sleuthing afoot ????


Don't talk to me about sleuthing afoot....what ended up on my foot wasn't funny????


----------



## grandma susan

Everyone's just landed in my bedroom with the hamster and chocolate drops, as I talk to you my sisters,, I keep trying to come up with an odd excuse for them to have a weekend on their own but I'm not having much success..???? As long as I'm not in the way.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Maybe a fox?


I suppose it could be a fox, I've certainly smelled one befor, but...it must have a big hole in its bottom.... I've had marg looking round her garden etc today.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. I went out for coffee and a few bits and bobs with sue when a voice said asked how was I doing? When I looked it was a woman with two girls, she only used to be one of my girls in the office I was manager of. She was a teenager then, and is reaching 50 next year. She joined us for coffee and we had a really good chat. She took my phone number and hopes to keep in touch. Life hasn't been as good to her that I'd have hoped for but she seems to manage. She says I haven't change which I don't believe...I told her I was 70 next year. Where have all those years gone, life's racing by. I must Enjoy it as much as I can, it would be nice to meet for coffee sometime.
> 
> I've hurt my hand... I jammed it in my case the other day and the back of it came out in a big bruise. However it's hurt my wrist too. The wrist at the bottom of my little finger is very painful, and my arm aches a bit. The back of my hand is a little swollen, I think I'll survive, so no worries there.
> 
> I'll do some catch up and see what you have all been doing. Luv yawl xx


That sounds like an enjoyable day. It's nice reconnecting with people. I'm so sorry about your sore hand/wrist. Try not to overwork it for a few days if you can. Sending many gentle and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. I went out for coffee and a few bits and bobs with sue when a voice said asked how was I doing? When I looked it was a woman with two girls, she only used to be one of my girls in the office I was manager of. She was a teenager then, and is reaching 50 next year. She joined us for coffee and we had a really good chat. She took my phone number and hopes to keep in touch. Life hasn't been as good to her that I'd have hoped for but she seems to manage. She says I haven't change which I don't believe...I told her I was 70 next year. Where have all those years gone, life's racing by. I must Enjoy it as much as I can, it would be nice to meet for coffee sometime.
> 
> I've hurt my hand... I jammed it in my case the other day and the back of it came out in a big bruise. However it's hurt my wrist too. The wrist at the bottom of my little finger is very painful, and my arm aches a bit. The back of my hand is a little swollen, I think I'll survive, so no worries there.
> 
> I'll do some catch up and see what you have all been doing. Luv yawl xx


I'm so sorry you've hurt your hand. Ice might help it along faster. 
Isn't it a wonderful feeling to meet up with someone like that randomly and they remember you so fondly. ????
I use to have about 6 or 7 people I was in charge of at Meijer, I saw one in the grocery store, two found me on Facebook and one is still a really close friend. What was so lovely was these young kids telling me I was the best boss they ever had and that they had gone on to do very well for themselves for the most part.
It's kind of a validation, but also you get to know you impacted their life. I'm sure she does remember you so well because you are just that kind of person.. unforgettable and just wonderful . You and I have not ever gotten to touch in the literal world, but you have still touched my life in such a wonderful way that I will carry you with me always. ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> DH and I are watching the tour of Yorkshire (cycling) . They have been through Whitby and on their way to Scarborough. We've been playing spot the places you know ????


So have we xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> So have we xx


We've been watching snooker. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> The ladies who taught me say the same with a twist.
> "Measure twice , cut once, curse and repeat" ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. I went out for coffee and a few bits and bobs with sue when a voice said asked how was I doing? When I looked it was a woman with two girls, she only used to be one of my girls in the office I was manager of. She was a teenager then, and is reaching 50 next year. She joined us for coffee and we had a really good chat. She took my phone number and hopes to keep in touch. Life hasn't been as good to her that I'd have hoped for but she seems to manage. She says I haven't change which I don't believe...I told her I was 70 next year. Where have all those years gone, life's racing by. I must Enjoy it as much as I can, it would be nice to meet for coffee sometime.
> 
> I've hurt my hand... I jammed it in my case the other day and the back of it came out in a big bruise. However it's hurt my wrist too. The wrist at the bottom of my little finger is very painful, and my arm aches a bit. The back of my hand is a little swollen, I think I'll survive, so no worries there.
> 
> I'll do some catch up and see what you have all been doing. Luv yawl xx


Sorry to hear you've joined the poorly hand club, Volterol!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> If you are a Star Wars fan.....May the 4th be with you. X


You made me smile as Angela sent this.. :sm09: May the 4th be with you too! xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL, but it's been a bit of a struggle having had the op and nearly four weeks off,then going back to work. Work has been great, it was lovely to see the children and my colleagues and this is such a fun term although very busy. I'm glad for the long weekend, I feel I need that 1 extra lie in. Hehehe,we say at school that this is the best Bank holiday because all the rest are during school holidays, this one feels like a proper day off


Hi Rebecca, glad you are back doing what you love. Enjoy that sleep in! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> You made me smile as Angela sent this.. :sm09: May the 4th be with you too! xoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you got your furniture dumping chore accomplished. I was planning on changing two rooms around. I wanted to put the office in the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom in the office. My Honeydoer was here and measured things out. I found out I would not like how the bed would have to be placed so that idea is off the burner. For a young man my Honeydoer is very wise. He also saved himself a lot of work.


I have also moved things and then moved them back.. my intentions were good though. I always measure right down to the 1/4 inch. :sm16: xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Is it legal to have Sunday roast on Saturday? Or is it just a trick to confuse me. Hope you are able to stay warm without a fire.


 :sm02: :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> One of our favourite things to do in the summer is have fish & chips in the park with the kids. We usually go to Greenwich Park so get looked at by the tourists, mad English family!


Fish and Chips taste great outside on a sunny day.. kids are a bonus. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Today has been a better day it’s cold out it rained but we watched a good movie and made tacos and my 7 layer bean dip yummm!

Even though my legs hurt something awful I’m still very content!!
Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## binkbrice

Oh and I had returned one of my knitting bags so she could fix the handle for me and she surprised me by sending me a second bag no charge, how awesome was that!

Have I mentioned I have a little bit of a bag issue! :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Oh and I had returned one of my knitting bags so she could fix the handle for me and she surprised me by sending me a second bag no charge, hoe awesome was that!


Awesome indeed! :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> So have we xx


????


----------



## Xiang

Hello my lovely ladies, I have had a very interesting *(**NOT**)* day and a half, trying to workout a perfectly simple financial transaction, on my Prepaid Cash Card; which I have done numerous times before! So last night I tried to open the page, that I have used for those numerous transactions, only to find that everything has been " UPDATED", from a perfectly good page, to a totally useless one! I can no longer pay for something from the new, updated page, but have to go through a lot of rigmarole, before I can * SUPPOSEDLY* complete my transaction!
I can no longer see any benefit, in having this extra card, so will be getting rid of it, unless I find a way of simplifying its use!????????????????

Now for something a little more humerous, for me anyway!???????? ...... I had decided that my floors needed sweeping, DH was playing his online game, and Mint was following me around like a lost puppy (I think she would enjoy looking after a puppy ????) 
So I began sweeping in our lounge room, and then I spotted a small piece of fluff, moving ???? :sm06: ; so I had a closer look, without alerting DH, and there was this very young Huntsman, trying to stay invisible, tangled up in the tiny fluff ball! I left it alone, and just watched where it was headed, and it is now safely hidden away from DH, and can grow up to a ripe old age; catching the little nasties that also like to hide in our homes, as he/she grows! ????????????


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> We've been watching snooker. xx :sm09:


I expect my parents were too,it would be on when I was at home. I never could understand the attraction but I know lots of you enjoy it ????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I have had a very interesting *(**NOT**)* day and a half, trying to workout a perfectly simple financial transaction, on my Prepaid Cash Card; which I have done numerous times before! So last night I tried to open the page, that I have used for those numerous transactions, only to find that everything has been " UPDATED", from a perfectly good page, to a totally useless one! I can no longer pay for something from the new, updated page, but have to go through a lot of rigmarole, before I can * SUPPOSEDLY* complete my transaction!
> I can no longer see any benefit, in having this extra card, so will be getting rid of it, unless I find a way of simplifying its use!????????????????


That is frustrating!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> You made me smile as Angela sent this.. :sm09: May the 4th be with you too! xoxo


 :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a better day it's cold out it rained but we watched a good movie and made tacos and my 7 layer bean dip yummm!
> 
> Even though my legs hurt something awful I'm still very content!!
> Love and hugs to you all!


Your day sounds a bit like mine. Glad you are content regardless of leg ache


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Oh and I had returned one of my knitting bags so she could fix the handle for me and she surprised me by sending me a second bag no charge, how awesome was that!
> 
> Have I mentioned I have a little bit of a bag issue! :sm06:


That's a great result


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I have had a very interesting *(**NOT**)* day and a half, trying to workout a perfectly simple financial transaction, on my Prepaid Cash Card; which I have done numerous times before! So last night I tried to open the page, that I have used for those numerous transactions, only to find that everything has been " UPDATED", from a perfectly good page, to a totally useless one! I can no longer pay for something from the new, updated page, but have to go through a lot of rigmarole, before I can * SUPPOSEDLY* complete my transaction!
> I can no longer see any benefit, in having this extra card, so will be getting rid of it, unless I find a way of simplifying its use!????????????????


Why don't people remember "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Why don't people remember "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


Exactly! I was quite happy with the way the previous app worked!????????


----------



## Xiang

I am now going to catchup with everything. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> They are not twins. The blond blue eyed tall boy is my greatgrandson. The shorter dark haired green eyed boy is Flo's partners son. Their birthdays are two weeks apart, but very different in appearance and personality. Both are lovable most of the time.


I think that is true of twins anyway! There are the times that one could happily post them over seas, then there is the rest of the time that they are delightful little people!????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We still have Whitsun Holiday but it is now called Spring Bank Holiday, This one was introduced by the Labour Party I think to celebrate Labour Day. I think of it as a holiday for my birthday except it only happens occasionally on the exact day. xxxx


It still counts as your Birthday Holiday tho, and anyway, why should the Banks get all of those holidays? :sm18: :sm17:


----------



## linkan

I'm proud of my progress today. I got nearly all of my strips cut for the quilt.
I only have one tube left to cut and I can start sewing it together. ????
I need only to cut 23 more and yay! The magical part. Exciting ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The vast majority of our doctor's surgeries do not have any facilities for testing. Even blood tests have to be done by appointment or you can turn up at the hospital and wait forever!!


The only Blood tests I am unable to have done immediately, are the fasting bloods, the Medical Clinic I go to, has the Nurses, or Lab Technicians, available for those; but everything else is either at our Local Hospital, or in the Capital City!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Oh and I had returned one of my knitting bags so she could fix the handle for me and she surprised me by sending me a second bag no charge, how awesome was that!
> 
> Have I mentioned I have a little bit of a bag issue! :sm06:


I'm wondering if she has one with purple sparkles ??????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening girls, I've had a do nothing day. I overslept, I thought it was 10am but when I got up I found it was 11am. I was quite ashamed, so probably won't sleep tonight.
> 
> The "phantom poop pooper" has pooped again. This time in Karen's Karen. In a large plant pot...it's unbelievable. I can see this is going to get to the stage where we may be camping out to catch whoever it is. My yard walls are 5ft and no dog could climb over them. Too big for squirrel etc. We are staying on the human size or a bear....ill say no more, but will keep you in the loop, about the poop.????


If it is a human, then that is just plain disgusting! Set some type of well hidden trap, that could cause some minor harm, but major screaming!????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I have had a very interesting *(**NOT**)* day and a half, trying to workout a perfectly simple financial transaction, on my Prepaid Cash Card; which I have done numerous times before! So last night I tried to open the page, that I have used for those numerous transactions, only to find that everything has been " UPDATED", from a perfectly good page, to a totally useless one! I can no longer pay for something from the new, updated page, but have to go through a lot of rigmarole, before I can * SUPPOSEDLY* complete my transaction!
> I can no longer see any benefit, in having this extra card, so will be getting rid of it, unless I find a way of simplifying its use!????????????????
> 
> Now for something a little more humerous, for me anyway!???????? ...... I had decided that my floors needed sweeping, DH was playing his online game, and Mint was following me around like a lost puppy (I think she would enjoy looking after a puppy ????)
> So I began sweeping in our lounge room, and then I spotted a small piece of fluff, moving ???? :sm06: ; so I had a closer look, without alerting DH, and there was this very young Huntsman, trying to stay invisible, tangled up in the tiny fluff ball! I left it alone, and just watched where it was headed, and it is now safely hidden away from DH, and can grow up to a ripe old age; catching the little nasties that also like to hide in our homes, as he/she grows! ????????????


MJ you know I love you...... But we would NOT get along if you let those things live! I swear my heart started racing, I nearly had a panic attack thinking about them.????????????
I can't handle spiders, I am scared of them to an unhealthy extreme. 
I would be scared to death all the time if I lived in a region with those much larger than average ones. Here if we see one as big as a dime we are freaking out at the huge monster!

I take it your DH isn't fond of them either... (Shivers).... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The trouble is he wants to be involved but just gets in the way and thinks that telling me what to do is helpful.


Aren't the majority of men like that? ????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Aren't the majority of men like that? ????????????


It's all in the training... LoL. I tease mine that I got him young so he was easier to train. But it's kind of true. I'm two years older than he is and he was only sixteen when we met.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you got your furniture dumping chore accomplished. I was planning on changing two rooms around. I wanted to put the office in the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom in the office. My Honeydoer was here and measured things out. I found out I would not like how the bed would have to be placed so that idea is off the burner. For a young man my Honeydoer is very wise. He also saved himself a lot of work.





London Girl said:


> Very wise indeed! I was always taught to 'measure twice, cut once' but sadly, I rarely heed this advice!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


In my household, We *ALWAYS* measure 5 times, and cut once; anything under 5, and it seemed that we didn't trust ourselves enough!????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Yeah I've struggled with work for quite a while now, since last summer at least. I now realise it was nothing to do with work but my health, getting back to being myself... I must be as colleagues have mentioned that I am returning to my usual self


That is good, if you work Colleagues are noticing the changes, then your health is improving, to those looking on; but there must still be a lot of work; for your body as well as your psyche! ????????


----------



## Islander

Good morning British sister's I know you are all just getting up and having your tea and crumpets! 
It's one of those nights that I'm still up in the wee hours... sigh. The rest of you are probably sleeping normally.. bless you. That includes you Judi!

My last load of wood arrived today and I have half of it put away already.. thinking all the fresh air rejuvenated me. Wishing you all a good Sunday. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> MJ you know I love you...... But we would NOT get along if you let those things live! I swear my heart started racing, I nearly had a panic attack thinking about them.????????????
> I can't handle spiders, I am scared of them to an unhealthy extreme.
> I would be scared to death all the time if I lived in a region with those much larger than average ones. Here if we see one as big as a dime we are freaking out at the huge monster!
> 
> I take it your DH isn't fond of them either... (Shivers).... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


I'm with you all the way, if there's a spider in the room then I'm gone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You made me smile as Angela sent this.. :sm09: May the 4th be with you too! xoxo


Lovely and what a beautiful view, the sea _and_ Angela!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> It's all in the training... LoL. I tease mine that I got him young so he was easier to train. But it's kind of true. I'm two years older than he is and he was only sixteen when we met.


Mine is older and I think he was too set in his ways to change. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> MJ you know I love you...... But we would NOT get along if you let those things live! I swear my heart started racing, I nearly had a panic attack thinking about them.????????????
> I can't handle spiders, I am scared of them to an unhealthy extreme.
> I would be scared to death all the time if I lived in a region with those much larger than average ones. Here if we see one as big as a dime we are freaking out at the huge monster!
> 
> I take it your DH isn't fond of them either... (Shivers).... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


If we lived closer to each other, I would just have to visit you, and you wouldn't be allowed in my house! Are lizards are, also in that category; we have a few families of sleepy lizards, in our yard, also!
No, he isn't fond of them either; but they learn to keep out of his way! They keep the flies & Mozzies down! ????????


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a better day it's cold out it rained but we watched a good movie and made tacos and my 7 layer bean dip yummm!
> 
> Even though my legs hurt something awful I'm still very content!!
> Love and hugs to you all!


So sorry your legs are still hurting, hope they give you a break soon - not literally!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Oh and I had returned one of my knitting bags so she could fix the handle for me and she surprised me by sending me a second bag no charge, how awesome was that!
> 
> Have I mentioned I have a little bit of a bag issue! :sm06:


Good result, a trader to recommend!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It's all in the training... LoL. I tease mine that I got him young so he was easier to train. But it's kind of true. I'm two years older than he is and he was only sixteen when we met.


I met DH when he was 27, I we thought were the same age, it wasn't until we had been together for quite a while, but our ages didn't matter to us anyway!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. Have managed to get the ironing done sitting on my hard wooden stool. (It is hard isn't it June?) Well it wasn't doing itself. DH kept hovering being neither use or ornament so got him to hoover the lounge which now doesn't look like a saw pit. Now having a well earned sit down and catch up. Done my major chore for the day so will get dinner later and settle down to snooker and knitting. Have an easy Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning British sister's I know you are all just getting up and having your tea and crumpets!
> It's one of those nights that I'm still up in the wee hours... sigh. The rest of you are probably sleeping normally.. bless you. That includes you Judi!
> 
> My last load of wood arrived today and I have half of it put away already.. thinking all the fresh air rejuvenated me. Wishing you all a good Sunday. xoxo


Hi Trish, I have been sleeping differently, lately! It is getting far too cold, to be sitting up all night now, and I seem to get really tired, quite early, on these cold nights.
I hope you sleep better tonight. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I have had a very interesting *(**NOT**)* day and a half, trying to workout a perfectly simple financial transaction, on my Prepaid Cash Card; which I have done numerous times before! So last night I tried to open the page, that I have used for those numerous transactions, only to find that everything has been " UPDATED", from a perfectly good page, to a totally useless one! I can no longer pay for something from the new, updated page, but have to go through a lot of rigmarole, before I can * SUPPOSEDLY* complete my transaction!
> I can no longer see any benefit, in having this extra card, so will be getting rid of it, unless I find a way of simplifying its use!????????????????
> 
> Now for something a little more humerous, for me anyway!???????? ...... I had decided that my floors needed sweeping, DH was playing his online game, and Mint was following me around like a lost puppy (I think she would enjoy looking after a puppy ????)
> So I began sweeping in our lounge room, and then I spotted a small piece of fluff, moving ???? :sm06: ; so I had a closer look, without alerting DH, and there was this very young Huntsman, trying to stay invisible, tangled up in the tiny fluff ball! I left it alone, and just watched where it was headed, and it is now safely hidden away from DH, and can grow up to a ripe old age; catching the little nasties that also like to hide in our homes, as he/she grows! ????????????


Sorry about the card fiasco, what a pain!! Isn't a Huntsman one of the sting/bitey spiders? :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning British sister's I know you are all just getting up and having your tea and crumpets!
> It's one of those nights that I'm still up in the wee hours... sigh. The rest of you are probably sleeping normally.. bless you. That includes you Judi!
> 
> My last load of wood arrived today and I have half of it put away already.. thinking all the fresh air rejuvenated me. Wishing you all a good Sunday. xoxo


Hi Trish, Happy Sunday to you, hope you got some rest after posting this!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up with everything, to this time, So I will now sign off.
I did one major chere today, and one yesterday, and they were the end of me on both days. So I figure that if I do one major chore per day, I will eventually get my house back to my standards. It might take a while, but I will eventually get there, and also get rid of a lot of unwanted items, as well!
I hope everyone enjoys there day, and all of you have wonderful Spring weather! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. Have managed to get the ironing done sitting on my hard wooden stool. (It is hard isn't it June?) Well it wasn't doing itself. DH kept hovering being neither use or ornament so got him to hoover the lounge which now doesn't look like a saw pit. Now having a well earned sit down and catch up. Done my major chore for the day so will get dinner later and settle down to snooker and knitting. Have an easy Sunday. xx


Good morning Jacky!! Was thinking of going out with the kids but the weather doesn't look promising and they seem to be happy to stay in and chill. If the rain holds off, we may do a spot of gardening in a minute, still trying to reduce the size of the killer shrub! If it starts raining, we'll get the Monopoly out - again!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, the sun is trying to come out but it is still not very warm. Had fun yesterday evening with LM. She was telling us all about her week away with the school on Dartmoor. Sounds as if she had a great time, rock climbing, abseiling, fencing, falling in the river and loads of other stuff. I'm now waiting to hear how GS2 got on camping in the New Forest last night.

Nothing much planned for today other than sewing and weaving.

Happy Sunday everyone. x


----------



## jinx

I hate when anything is updated on my computer. I do not care who updates it is always worse than it had been previously. Worse thing is when they update they do not give easy to follow directions on how to use the updates. One must stumble around and try several things before hopefully getting it to work. 
I think if I found a spider in my house it would be rehomed outside or dead. 


Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I have had a very interesting *(**NOT**)* day and a half, trying to workout a perfectly simple financial transaction, on my Prepaid Cash Card; which I have done numerous times before! So last night I tried to open the page, that I have used for those numerous transactions, only to find that everything has been " UPDATED", from a perfectly good page, to a totally useless one! I can no longer pay for something from the new, updated page, but have to go through a lot of rigmarole, before I can * SUPPOSEDLY* complete my transaction!
> I can no longer see any benefit, in having this extra card, so will be getting rid of it, unless I find a way of simplifying its use!????????????????
> 
> Now for something a little more humerous, for me anyway!???????? ...... I had decided that my floors needed sweeping, DH was playing his online game, and Mint was following me around like a lost puppy (I think she would enjoy looking after a puppy ????)
> So I began sweeping in our lounge room, and then I spotted a small piece of fluff, moving ???? :sm06: ; so I had a closer look, without alerting DH, and there was this very young Huntsman, trying to stay invisible, tangled up in the tiny fluff ball! I left it alone, and just watched where it was headed, and it is now safely hidden away from DH, and can grow up to a ripe old age; catching the little nasties that also like to hide in our homes, as he/she grows! ????????????


----------



## jinx

It should be fun seeing the results of all your labor.


linkan said:


> I'm proud of my progress today. I got nearly all of my strips cut for the quilt.
> I only have one tube left to cut and I can start sewing it together. ????
> I need only to cut 23 more and yay! The magical part. Exciting ????


----------



## jinx

Morning. I did sleep in this a.m. I did not get up until 4:30 a.m. Very often the normal people in my area have not gone to bed and I am getting up. Hoping you are sleeping and will enjoy several more hours of slumber.


Islander said:


> Good morning British sister's I know you are all just getting up and having your tea and crumpets!
> It's one of those nights that I'm still up in the wee hours... sigh. The rest of you are probably sleeping normally.. bless you. That includes you Judi!
> 
> My last load of wood arrived today and I have half of it put away already.. thinking all the fresh air rejuvenated me. Wishing you all a good Sunday. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you are taking a break after doing that awful chore. I will be getting my knitting out soon and not think of dinner until much later.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. Have managed to get the ironing done sitting on my hard wooden stool. (It is hard isn't it June?) Well it wasn't doing itself. DH kept hovering being neither use or ornament so got him to hoover the lounge which now doesn't look like a saw pit. Now having a well earned sit down and catch up. Done my major chore for the day so will get dinner later and settle down to snooker and knitting. Have an easy Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Good luck with getting everything up to standards. I think the same way you do, but it seems it is a never ending cycle. I was hoping that decluttering closets, cupboards, drawers that keeping things pristine would be easy. I was wrong.


Xiang said:


> I have caught up with everything, to this time, So I will now sign off.
> I did one major chere today, and one yesterday, and they were the end of me on both days. So I figure that if I do one major chore per day, I will eventually get my house back to my standards. It might take a while, but I will eventually get there, and also get rid of a lot of unwanted items, as well!
> I hope everyone enjoys there day, and all of you have wonderful Spring weather! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunday to you. It certainly sound like LM had a lot of adventures and fun on her week away.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun is trying to come out but it is still not very warm. Had fun yesterday evening with LM. She was telling us all about her week away with the school on Dartmoor. Sounds as if she had a great time, rock climbing, abseiling, fencing, falling in the river and loads of other stuff. I'm now waiting to hear how GS2 got on camping in the New Forest last night.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today other than sewing and weaving.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky!! Was thinking of going out with the kids but the weather doesn't look promising and they seem to be happy to stay in and chill. If the rain holds off, we may do a spot of gardening in a minute, still trying to reduce the size of the killer shrub! If it starts raining, we'll get the Monopoly out - again!!! xxxx


Good morning to you too June. You really should get your revenge on that killer shrub then you can enjoy Monopoly again :sm16: in smug satisfaction. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I hate when anything is updated on my computer. I do not care who updates it is always worse than it had been previously. Worse thing is when they update they do not give easy to follow directions on how to use the updates. One must stumble around and try several things before hopefully getting it to work.
> I think if I found a spider in my house it would be rehomed outside or dead.


No options here - dead. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Been making little pouches for the Red box appeal which provides sanitary pads etc to girls that can't afford them.

Now cooking late lunch/early dinner.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Been making little pouches for the Red box appeal which provides sanitary pads etc to girls that can't afford them.
> 
> Now cooking late lunch/early dinner.


That's a great thing to be doing! :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I'm wondering if she has one with purple sparkles ??????????????


Asinglestrandstudio is the Etsy shop you could always ask her!

It has the same plaid inside that the cast on case has...love it!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> So sorry your legs are still hurting, hope they give you a break soon - not literally!! xxxx


Glad you added the not literally....the last time somebody told me to break something I did! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good result, a trader to recommend!


Yep Knit for Brains hehehe.....seriously that's the name of her Etsy shop and podcast!!


----------



## binkbrice

Hope you all are enjoying your Sunday I slept in a little this morning trying to get things done with no hot water is a real challenge we are hoping it’s an easy fix by just replacing the heating element and the breaker on it!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Hope you all are enjoying your Sunday I slept in a little this morning trying to get things done with no hot water is a real challenge we are hoping it's an easy fix by just replacing the heating element and the breaker on it!


Here's hoping it's that easy! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, the hand has mended. Must have just bruised it. It's freezing cold here too, and I'm home now, marg and John go to Weymouth tomorrow for a few days, it will be warmer down there than here.

Can you remember the old caravan Albert and me used to go out in for a few days? Well, as you know it was Stephens and sue and they've had it since the boys were under school age. Well, Stephen put it on gumtree (like eBay) for sale, and it's gone now to a lovely little family, and would you believe it they come from the next village to me. They 2 little boys , one with ginger hair just like Matthew. So all are pleased. And it's another hurdle faced.

I've not seen anymore of the phantom pooper. So long may it last. I hope you are all having a great weekend. I'm in my bed now and going to catch up.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, the hand has mended. Must have just bruised it. It's freezing cold here too, and I'm home now, marg and John go to Weymouth tomorrow for a few days, it will be warmer down there than here.
> 
> Can you remember the old caravan Albert and me used to go out in for a few days? Well, as you know it was Stephens and sue and they've had it since the boys were under school age. Well, Stephen put it on gumtree (like eBay) for sale, and it's gone now to a lovely little family, and would you believe it they come from the next village to me. They 2 little boys , one with ginger hair just like Matthew. So all are pleased. And it's another hurdle faced.
> 
> I've not seen anymore of the phantom pooper. So long may it last. I hope you are all having a great weekend. I'm in my bed now and going to catch up.


It sounds like the caravan has gone to a good home


----------



## Xiang

ATTENTION Ange, Jacki and anyone else, who are Arachnaphobes .......... DO NOT READ THIS POST



London Girl said:


> Sorry about the card fiasco, what a pain!! Isn't a Huntsman one of the sting/bitey spiders? :sm06: xxxx


No, they prefer insects, and even though they share houses with us, They prefer to stay away from us, I don't think that I have ever heard of anyone being bitten by a Huntsman Spider


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, the hand has mended. Must have just bruised it. It's freezing cold here too, and I'm home now, marg and John go to Weymouth tomorrow for a few days, it will be warmer down there than here.
> 
> Can you remember the old caravan Albert and me used to go out in for a few days? Well, as you know it was Stephens and sue and they've had it since the boys were under school age. Well, Stephen put it on gumtree (like eBay) for sale, and it's gone now to a lovely little family, and would you believe it they come from the next village to me. They 2 little boys , one with ginger hair just like Matthew. So all are pleased. And it's another hurdle faced.
> 
> I've not seen anymore of the phantom pooper. So long may it last. I hope you are all having a great weekend. I'm in my bed now and going to catch up.


That's nice about the caravan and the absence of the phantom pooper. X


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Good luck with getting everything up to standards. I think the same way you do, but it seems it is a never ending cycle. I was hoping that decluttering closets, cupboards, drawers that keeping things pristine would be easy. I was wrong.


Oh well, all we can do is try! My philosophy on Housework, is that it is a necessary evil; but isn't so important, that I have to almost kill myself, to get it all done, especially as it usually needs redoing a few days later! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Oh well, all we can do is try! My philosophy on Housework, is that it is a necessary evil; but isn't so important, that I have to almost kill myself, to get it all done, especially as it usually needs redoing a few days later! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


My thoughts exactly....so that being said I did just fix my vacuum and tested it out and then dusted, now I'm done till I start dinner!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That's nice about the caravan and the absence of the phantom pooper. X


Ditto from me, Susan! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Susan thank you for the wonderful card, it was very colorful!!


----------



## LondonChris

Just popping to say hallo. Not been doing much, lots of pain. I did go to the supermarket & used the mobility scooter, so shopped alone, that’s just about as exciting as it gets! I will see you tomorrow. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Just popping to say hallo. Not been doing much, lots of pain. I did go to the supermarket & used the mobility scooter, so shopped alone, that's just about as exciting as it gets! I will see you tomorrow. Love to you all. Xx


Hi Chris, nice to see you, at least you got out of the house today, more than some of us did. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Susan thank you for the wonderful card, it was very colorful!!


And from me, too, Susan! So thoughtful of you! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> If we lived closer to each other, I would just have to visit you, and you wouldn't be allowed in my house! Are lizards are, also in that category; we have a few families of sleepy lizards, in our yard, also!
> No, he isn't fond of them either; but they learn to keep out of his way! They keep the flies & Mozzies down! ????????


Lizards are cool.. just no spiders


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Just popping to say hallo. Not been doing much, lots of pain. I did go to the supermarket & used the mobility scooter, so shopped alone, that's just about as exciting as it gets! I will see you tomorrow. Love to you all. Xx


Hope you have less pain tomorrow. Gentle hugs xxx


----------



## jollypolly

Here I am and reading about lizards and spiders ooo. Those who are doing housework are putting me to shame. After the pipe broke and we only removed most of the mess my aunt died and we had the funeral here 2 days ago. The cousins who would have snubbed me didn't show but the nice ones did and we chatted. They don't like our uncle for good reason. If you sent flowers, went to the wake, took a day off work for the funeral in the rain, and when you went to get lunch found him there with his side of the family how would you feel. But they don't like him from his awful ways long before this., I'm numb from grief and trying to reason with myself that she would be living an unhappy time but I want her back. 
I've knitted to keep my mind. A friend has a new grandson with red hair and I'm knitting a onesie which has orange yellow green pink and white sections. I'm not sure if the pink makes it for a girl. I put star stitches on the chest which are a bit feminine too. I might do a blue one and give this to a girl. I thought the orang would be nice for a red head..this is the first time I did a star stitch and mine isn't as complicated as another I saw but it's a challenge to get them off set..the library had a sale including knit /crochet books and I've a few that are good. Miss time here but I've no push to even breath. I'll catch up a bit ,ore now. But I'm not reading about spiders and lizards????


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Here I am and reading about lizards and spiders ooo. Those who are doing housework are putting me to shame. After the pipe broke and we only removed most of the mess my aunt died and we had the funeral here 2 days ago. The cousins who would have snubbed me didn't show but the nice ones did and we chatted. They don't like our uncle for good reason. If you sent flowers, went to the wake, took a day off work for the funeral in the rain, and when you went to get lunch found him there with his side of the family how would you feel. But they don't like him from his awful ways long before this., I'm numb from grief and trying to reason with myself that she would be living an unhappy time but I want her back.
> I've knitted to keep my mind. A friend has a new grandson with red hair and I'm knitting a onesie which has orange yellow green pink and white sections. I'm not sure if the pink makes it for a girl. I put star stitches on the chest which are a bit feminine too. I might do a blue one and give this to a girl. I thought the orang would be nice for a red head..this is the first time I did a star stitch and mine isn't as complicated as another I saw but it's a challenge to get them off set..the library had a sale including knit /crochet books and I've a few that are good. Miss time here but I've no push to even breath. I'll catch up a bit ,ore now. But I'm not reading about spiders and lizards????


Hi Polly, nice to see you. Hope your weather is a bit better now. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. May go to the May Fair in my DDs village. It's alwayz good fun and takes up the whole of the village green whi h is huge. Lots of stalls selling local produce, arts, crafts and displays.

Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> ATTENTION Ange, Jacki and anyone else, who are Arachnaphobes .......... DO NOT READ THIS POST
> 
> No, they prefer insects, and even though they share houses with us, They prefer to stay away from us, I don't think that I have ever heard of anyone being bitten by a Huntsman Spider


That applies to this post too!! That's good to know if they are in your house!! I have to say, the only spider I have ever seen on all my visits to your wonderful country, was on a fruit farm, somewhere up near Cairns. It was in the middle of a huge web across the top of a tall gateway, through which we had to pass. I went through pretty swiftly!!! The poor farmer, who was a great bloke had scars all over his legs from bites!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's nice about the caravan and the absence of the phantom pooper. X


I agree on both counts, hope they have as much fun with the caravan as you and your family did!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just popping to say hallo. Not been doing much, lots of pain. I did go to the supermarket & used the mobility scooter, so shopped alone, that's just about as exciting as it gets! I will see you tomorrow. Love to you all. Xx


Yeah but how exciting for you to get out and shop on your own, that is a great achievement!! Sorry about the pain though, sending you hugs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Here I am and reading about lizards and spiders ooo. Those who are doing housework are putting me to shame. After the pipe broke and we only removed most of the mess my aunt died and we had the funeral here 2 days ago. The cousins who would have snubbed me didn't show but the nice ones did and we chatted. They don't like our uncle for good reason. If you sent flowers, went to the wake, took a day off work for the funeral in the rain, and when you went to get lunch found him there with his side of the family how would you feel. But they don't like him from his awful ways long before this., I'm numb from grief and trying to reason with myself that she would be living an unhappy time but I want her back.
> I've knitted to keep my mind. A friend has a new grandson with red hair and I'm knitting a onesie which has orange yellow green pink and white sections. I'm not sure if the pink makes it for a girl. I put star stitches on the chest which are a bit feminine too. I might do a blue one and give this to a girl. I thought the orang would be nice for a red head..this is the first time I did a star stitch and mine isn't as complicated as another I saw but it's a challenge to get them off set..the library had a sale including knit /crochet books and I've a few that are good. Miss time here but I've no push to even breath. I'll catch up a bit ,ore now. But I'm not reading about spiders and lizards????


Sorry to hear you are feeling so sad Polly but good to see you here, I do get a bit concerned when we don't see you for a while!! Hang in there girl, as we always say, this too shall pass! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated (again) morning from a cloudy Wales. Been busy in the kitchen but have now got the next two days sorted, it seemed to take ages today hopping around and whenever I wanted something it was always on the other side of the kitchen. I now intend to spend the rest of the day after warming up dinner on my bum, I'm shattered. Just came in the lounge for a quick sit down and DH was trying to light the fire, which promptly went out on him, so have had to get that going, now I am sat and am trying to catch up with my morning. Revenge will come later as there is a mountain of washing up to do. Not my job. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning Chris. Sorry pain continues to be part of your life. I so wish there was something that could bring you relief. It is good you got out even if it was just to the supermarket. Isn't it wonderful to have the mobility scooters available?



LondonChris said:


> Just popping to say hallo. Not been doing much, lots of pain. I did go to the supermarket & used the mobility scooter, so shopped alone, that's just about as exciting as it gets! I will see you tomorrow. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## jinx

Hi Polly. Sorry things are so stressful in your little corner of the world. I wish you could just say the heck with it and relax and enjoy yourself. Glad knitting allows you to keep your mind. 


jollypolly said:


> Here I am and reading about lizards and spiders ooo. Those who are doing housework are putting me to shame. After the pipe broke and we only removed most of the mess my aunt died and we had the funeral here 2 days ago. The cousins who would have snubbed me didn't show but the nice ones did and we chatted. They don't like our uncle for good reason. If you sent flowers, went to the wake, took a day off work for the funeral in the rain, and when you went to get lunch found him there with his side of the family how would you feel. But they don't like him from his awful ways long before this., I'm numb from grief and trying to reason with myself that she would be living an unhappy time but I want her back.
> I've knitted to keep my mind. A friend has a new grandson with red hair and I'm knitting a onesie which has orange yellow green pink and white sections. I'm not sure if the pink makes it for a girl. I put star stitches on the chest which are a bit feminine too. I might do a blue one and give this to a girl. I thought the orang would be nice for a red head..this is the first time I did a star stitch and mine isn't as complicated as another I saw but it's a challenge to get them off set..the library had a sale including knit /crochet books and I've a few that are good. Miss time here but I've no push to even breath. I'll catch up a bit ,ore now. But I'm not reading about spiders and lizards????


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday to you. The May Fair sounds like a lovely way to spend a day. You might find some arts or crafts that you need to purchase?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. May go to the May Fair in my DDs village. It's alwayz good fun and takes up the whole of the village green whi h is huge. Lots of stalls selling local produce, arts, crafts and displays.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## LondonChris

First time since last Tuesday. Going to our club again tomorrow, no cooking going on so I can knit.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, nice to see you, at least you got out of the house today, more than some of us did. xx :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

That sounds like a good holiday day out. There is nothing going on around here. Have fun whatever you do


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. May go to the May Fair in my DDs village. It's alwayz good fun and takes up the whole of the village green whi h is huge. Lots of stalls selling local produce, arts, crafts and displays.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Fish and Chips taste great outside on a sunny day.. kids are a bonus. xoxo


I've heard of fish and chips and peas, but fish and chips and kids???


----------



## RookieRetiree

We’re down at other daughter’s. We are consolidating our boxes of immediate needs stuff for their final journey to TN. We spent yesterday driving around in DH’s 1967 Chevy convertible and celebrating Cinco de Mayo...just an excuse for margaritas and nachos. We watched the Chicago Cubs baseball team win the 3rd straight game against the arch rival St.Louis Cardinals.

Will head back to DD #2 for the rest of our stuff and wash bedding and get things in order for Nana to take over and watch DGS while DD #2 goes to Thailand for her next business trip.

We’re headed up to DS’s in Wi for temporary good-byes there and then head back to DD#1’s to load up and then head to TN to move in whenever house is ready. We’ll arrange for a car carrier for DH’s “baby” after that.

It’s finally happening!


----------



## jinx

Morning. I so can relate to everything needed being across the room or even in another room. I would be lost without pockets and my rolling stool. It is amazing what one can find in my pockets or even in my sleeves. I put the elastic in the sleeves of my sleepwear. Now I slip the phone, pen, scissors, or any other small object I may need to carry from spot to spot. I always say I have to use my head or use my feet. So hoping you get relief from your knee pain soon.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated (again) morning from a cloudy Wales. Been busy in the kitchen but have now got the next two days sorted, it seemed to take ages today hopping around and whenever I wanted something it was always on the other side of the kitchen. I now intend to spend the rest of the day after warming up dinner on my bum, I'm shattered. Just came in the lounge for a quick sit down and DH was trying to light the fire, which promptly went out on him, so have had to get that going, now I am sat and am trying to catch up with my morning. Revenge will come later as there is a mountain of washing up to do. Not my job. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Most of our supermarkets have them on loan. I do have my own but I rarely use it shopping. I do however love going to big centres with malls, I'm off, no stopping me. When I went away with the girls to Norfolk I hired one, it made the day even more special



jinx said:


> Morning Chris. Sorry pain continues to be part of your life. I so wish there was something that could bring you relief. It is good you got out even if it was just to the supermarket. Isn't it wonderful to have the mobility scooters available?


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's sunny and will rise to almost 20'C before it clouds over.
I was a no show on Friday. I spent Thursday night with the porcelain bowl, and only got about 2 hours of sleep so I called in sick and didn't get out of bed until after noon. But I was back to myself on Saturday. We went to Campbellford to visit mum who is babysitting my sister's cat while she and BIL are in Holland with my father, brother and SIL. We even went to two yarn stores on the way there. One of them was a tiny thing, about 10 feet wide on the end of a strip shopping mall. Their sign was bigger than the store. I bought a mystery bag that had 6 skeins of New Zealand merino for a fraction of the cost. The other yarn store was closer to where my sister lives. It was at the back at of a high end clothing store but had cheaper acrylic yarn with prices better than Michaels. DD bought a bag of spring coloured yarn for a blanket. 
We met up with mum and went to Healey Falls to explore and watch the water. The flood gates were all open. It was like a horizontal Niagara Falls, even with the roar and the mist. I didn't get any pictures but I added pictures from last year. There is more water this year.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I have had a very interesting *(**NOT**)* day and a half, trying to workout a perfectly simple financial transaction, on my Prepaid Cash Card; which I have done numerous times before! So last night I tried to open the page, that I have used for those numerous transactions, only to find that everything has been " UPDATED", from a perfectly good page, to a totally useless one! I can no longer pay for something from the new, updated page, but have to go through a lot of rigmarole, before I can * SUPPOSEDLY* complete my transaction!
> I can no longer see any benefit, in having this extra card, so will be getting rid of it, unless I find a way of simplifying its use!????????????????
> 
> Now for something a little more humerous, for me anyway!???????? ...... I had decided that my floors needed sweeping, DH was playing his online game, and Mint was following me around like a lost puppy (I think she would enjoy looking after a puppy ????)
> So I began sweeping in our lounge room, and then I spotted a small piece of fluff, moving ???? :sm06: ; so I had a closer look, without alerting DH, and there was this very young Huntsman, trying to stay invisible, tangled up in the tiny fluff ball! I left it alone, and just watched where it was headed, and it is now safely hidden away from DH, and can grow up to a ripe old age; catching the little nasties that also like to hide in our homes, as he/she grows! ????????????


Well done for saving the Huntsman. When he's full grown you'll certainly see him better. They grow quite big.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I expect my parents were too,it would be on when I was at home. I never could understand the attraction but I know lots of you enjoy it ????


My mother watched it avidly. I could never understand why. But then, I never miss F1.


----------



## jinx

Gosh, it sounds like you might meet yourself coming and going. Glad you have a schedule worked out. Hope the builders get to moving quickly so you are able to move in without a lot of wasted time.


RookieRetiree said:


> We're down at other daughter's. We are consolidating our boxes of immediate needs stuff for their final journey to TN. We spent yesterday driving around in DH's 1967 Chevy convertible and celebrating Cinco de Mayo...just an excuse for margaritas and nachos. We watched the Chicago Cubs baseball team win the 3rd straight game against the arch rival St.Louis Cardinals.
> 
> Will head back to DD #2 for the rest of our stuff and wash bedding and get things in order for Nana to take over and watch DGS while DD #2 goes to Thailand for her next business trip.
> 
> We're headed up to DS's in Wi for temporary good-byes there and then head back to DD#1's to load up and then head to TN to move in whenever house is ready. We'll arrange for a car carrier for DH's "baby" after that.
> 
> It's finally happening!


----------



## LondonChris

I've made myself a bag to wear, it's great to pick up bits. A rolling stool sounds a good idea, I shall have to look for one. Reminds me of when I was working in the classroom, I had a great chair which my Head bought for me. I used to wizz around the classroom on it, the kids loved watching me.



jinx said:


> Morning. I so can relate to everything needed being across the room or even in another room. I would be lost without pockets and my rolling stool. It is amazing what one can find in my pockets or even in my sleeves. I put the elastic in the sleeves of my sleepwear. Now I slip the phone, pen, scissors, or any other small object I may need to carry from spot to spot. I always say I have to use my head or use my feet. So hoping you get relief from your knee pain soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We're down at other daughter's. We are consolidating our boxes of immediate needs stuff for their final journey to TN. We spent yesterday driving around in DH's 1967 Chevy convertible and celebrating Cinco de Mayo...just an excuse for margaritas and nachos. We watched the Chicago Cubs baseball team win the 3rd straight game against the arch rival St.Louis Cardinals.
> 
> Will head back to DD #2 for the rest of our stuff and wash bedding and get things in order for Nana to take over and watch DGS while DD #2 goes to Thailand for her next business trip.
> 
> We're headed up to DS's in Wi for temporary good-byes there and then head back to DD#1's to load up and then head to TN to move in whenever house is ready. We'll arrange for a car carrier for DH's "baby" after that.
> 
> It's finally happening!


That sounds like a whirlwind.
We celebrated Cinco de Mayo with yummy quesadillas with green salsa and sour cream.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I've heard of fish and chips and peas, but fish and chips and kids???


I'd never mix goat and fish. :sm11: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> MJ you know I love you...... But we would NOT get along if you let those things live! I swear my heart started racing, I nearly had a panic attack thinking about them.????????????
> I can't handle spiders, I am scared of them to an unhealthy extreme.
> I would be scared to death all the time if I lived in a region with those much larger than average ones. Here if we see one as big as a dime we are freaking out at the huge monster!
> 
> I take it your DH isn't fond of them either... (Shivers).... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


They do a lot of good eating all the nasties. I could never harm a spider.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I so can relate to everything needed being across the room or even in another room. I would be lost without pockets and my rolling stool. It is amazing what one can find in my pockets or even in my sleeves. I put the elastic in the sleeves of my sleepwear. Now I slip the phone, pen, scissors, or any other small object I may need to carry from spot to spot. I always say I have to use my head or use my feet. So hoping you get relief from your knee pain soon.


I found it was my kitchen knife that was never in the right place when I wanted it, I'm sure it deliberately moved to the opposite side of the kitchen when my back was turned. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Most of our supermarkets have them on loan. I do have my own but I rarely use it shopping. I do however love going to big centres with malls, I'm off, no stopping me. When I went away with the girls to Norfolk I hired one, it made the day even more special


Except we couldn't keep up with you speedy. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> It's all in the training... LoL. I tease mine that I got him young so he was easier to train. But it's kind of true. I'm two years older than he is and he was only sixteen when we met.


Yours is just plain lovely. You can't change a man that much.


----------



## jinx

Wearing a bag is a great idea. I keep thinking of the aprons like grandmothers wore that had lots of pockets. I would find it quite useful. My tiny stool works great as my rooms are small. I decided yesterday I was ripping the carpeting out of every room and replacing it with hardwood floors. It would be so convenient for the times it is painful to walk. Now just to present that idea to Mr. Wonderful.


LondonChris said:


> I've made myself a bag to wear, it's great to pick up bits. A rolling stool sounds a good idea, I shall have to look for one. Reminds me of when I was working in the classroom, I had a great chair which my Head bought for me. I used to wizz around the classroom on it, the kids loved watching me.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. It’s freezing here today, hope it warms up soon. My pain is easier but having a real struggle to walk. 
I have been sorting out our spare bedroom which is full of ‘stuff’ which has been there for so one. I managed to bag up lots for the charity shop. My neighbour’s DD is expecting soon so have got her a huge bag of unisex coloured clothes. She doesn’t want to know what she’s having. She’s missed out on the real boys stuff, she will have to visit our charity shop. Hope you all enjoy the rest of the day, wherever and whatever you may be doing. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated (again) morning from a cloudy Wales. Been busy in the kitchen but have now got the next two days sorted, it seemed to take ages today hopping around and whenever I wanted something it was always on the other side of the kitchen. I now intend to spend the rest of the day after warming up dinner on my bum, I'm shattered. Just came in the lounge for a quick sit down and DH was trying to light the fire, which promptly went out on him, so have had to get that going, now I am sat and am trying to catch up with my morning. Revenge will come later as there is a mountain of washing up to do. Not my job. Have a good day, back later. xx


Is it time to get an apron with a big pocket for holding things?
DH would be mighty cold if he can't start a fire without you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> My mother watched it avidly. I could never understand why. But then, I never miss F1.


I've played quite a bit of snooker in my life so love watching it, we also watch F1. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Good luck. Talk about it, it will end up being his idea, that's what happens here!


jinx said:


> Wearing a bag is a great idea. I keep thinking of the aprons like grandmothers wore that had lots of pockets. I would find it quite useful. My tiny stool works great as my rooms are small. I decided yesterday I was ripping the carpeting out of every room and replacing it with hardwood floors. It would be so convenient for the times it is painful to walk. Now just to present that idea to Mr. Wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. May go to the May Fair in my DDs village. It's alwayz good fun and takes up the whole of the village green whi h is huge. Lots of stalls selling local produce, arts, crafts and displays.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone x


That sounds like fun.
Happy Monday.


----------



## LondonChris

Can I send Bill round? I'm finding self watching F1 a bit now, if you can't beat them, join them??


Barn-dweller said:


> I've played quite a bit of snooker in my life so love watching it, we also watch F1. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry about the card fiasco, what a pain!! Isn't a Huntsman one of the sting/bitey spiders? :sm06: xxxx


only to flies! No sting, just 2 fangs. Handsome young things, and harmless to us.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Here I am and reading about lizards and spiders ooo. Those who are doing housework are putting me to shame. After the pipe broke and we only removed most of the mess my aunt died and we had the funeral here 2 days ago. The cousins who would have snubbed me didn't show but the nice ones did and we chatted. They don't like our uncle for good reason. If you sent flowers, went to the wake, took a day off work for the funeral in the rain, and when you went to get lunch found him there with his side of the family how would you feel. But they don't like him from his awful ways long before this., I'm numb from grief and trying to reason with myself that she would be living an unhappy time but I want her back.
> I've knitted to keep my mind. A friend has a new grandson with red hair and I'm knitting a onesie which has orange yellow green pink and white sections. I'm not sure if the pink makes it for a girl. I put star stitches on the chest which are a bit feminine too. I might do a blue one and give this to a girl. I thought the orang would be nice for a red head..this is the first time I did a star stitch and mine isn't as complicated as another I saw but it's a challenge to get them off set..the library had a sale including knit /crochet books and I've a few that are good. Miss time here but I've no push to even breath. I'll catch up a bit ,ore now. But I'm not reading about spiders and lizards????


You can't do much about family, except avoid the ones that complicate your life.
I think that onesie would be fine with the little grandson. It's not all pink. Knitting is a good way to work through what troubles you.


----------



## jinx

That would be the hardest thing to carry in your pocket. It seems most people have a favorite knife, but I keep a second favorite knife on the second counter in the kitchen. It seems I continually fine tune ways to save myself steps. 


Barn-dweller said:


> I found it was my kitchen knife that was never in the right place when I wanted it, I'm sure it deliberately moved to the opposite side of the kitchen when my back was turned. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> They do a lot of good eating all the nasties. I could never harm a spider.


I can once they're bitten me. We have brown spiders that like to hide under whatever I'm picking up. Some people react badly to them. I haven't yet.
If they are outside and out of my way, they can stay.


----------



## LondonChris

Me ! I live at such a slow pace when I get on the scooter there's no stopping me. if you had had your poorly leg then you could have had a scooter too. We could have all had them & frightened the life out of Kings Lynn!!


Barn-dweller said:


> Except we couldn't keep up with you speedy. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, the hand has mended. Must have just bruised it. It's freezing cold here too, and I'm home now, marg and John go to Weymouth tomorrow for a few days, it will be warmer down there than here.
> 
> Can you remember the old caravan Albert and me used to go out in for a few days? Well, as you know it was Stephens and sue and they've had it since the boys were under school age. Well, Stephen put it on gumtree (like eBay) for sale, and it's gone now to a lovely little family, and would you believe it they come from the next village to me. They 2 little boys , one with ginger hair just like Matthew. So all are pleased. And it's another hurdle faced.
> 
> I've not seen anymore of the phantom pooper. So long may it last. I hope you are all having a great weekend. I'm in my bed now and going to catch up.


I'm glad your poor hand has mended. Be careful with it for a while though. It sounded pretty badly bruised. Also good that the phantom pooper has moved on.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Susan thank you for the wonderful card, it was very colorful!!


It was, and sent just because.


----------



## LondonChris

Jackie I have been meaning to say another huge thank you for your knitting. 
Jackie kindly knitted a huge number of hat and scarves for the homeless shelter at the local church. I’m taking them all over tomorrow so they can be packed away until the shelter starts up again. Jackie you are a star, lots of our ‘guests’ are going to look so smart and warm.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Just popping to say hallo. Not been doing much, lots of pain. I did go to the supermarket & used the mobility scooter, so shopped alone, that's just about as exciting as it gets! I will see you tomorrow. Love to you all. Xx


I'm sorry that you are in so much pain, Chris. Well done for getting out and about anyway. Never let it beat you.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Most of our supermarkets have them on loan. I do have my own but I rarely use it shopping. I do however love going to big centres with malls, I'm off, no stopping me. When I went away with the girls to Norfolk I hired one, it made the day even more special


It did! We saw how relaxed and happy you were in your freedom. It made the day as much for us as for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I can once they're bitten me. We have brown spiders that like to hide under whatever I'm picking up. Some people react badly to them. I haven't yet.
> If they are outside and out of my way, they can stay.


I would avoid them, but I wouldn't kill them.


----------



## SaxonLady

DS2 and the grandsons are down on Salisbury Plain in the landrover and tents with the army. Having a great weekend I hope. Three meals a day including full English breakfast, all cooked on a field kitchen.
Our concert yesterday was a really good one. The lovely Yi Yang Chen played The Egyptian Piano concerto wonderfully. It was good to see him again. I got several cuddles. It was the last concert of the season, and probably the best.
It all ended with a lovely little story. After the concerts we have to drive around removing 4 banners advertising the concert. They are each about 2 metres by one. We collected them in a slightly different order to usual. The second one we went to collect was on a fence outside a shop up on the downs. While DH was drilling out the screws two men came out of the shop and gave a whoop of delight. One was Yi Yang himself. He was staying near the shop and had gone in to ask if he could have the banner. He was told it wasn't theirs to give. How about that for incredible timing! DH got the other one out of the car, rolled them closely up together and put them in the strong cardboard roll they had been wrapped around. He can now get them back to America where he teaches in a university. He will put one on the wall of his study.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Me ! I live at such a slow pace when I get on the scooter there's no stopping me. if you had had your poorly leg then you could have had a scooter too. We could have all had them & frightened the life out of Kings Lynn!!


Ok for you but I don't want to be banned from Kings Lynn before we even get there. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

The weather is nice again, but methinks it is clouding over...


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The weather is nice again, but methinks it is clouding over...


It's cloudy here already and freezing cold, had curry for dinner to try and keep warm. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> That's nice about the caravan and the absence of the phantom pooper. X





Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Susan! xxxooo :sm24:


From me also, Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Just popping to say hallo. Not been doing much, lots of pain. I did go to the supermarket & used the mobility scooter, so shopped alone, that's just about as exciting as it gets! I will see you tomorrow. Love to you all. Xx


Hi Chris, I hope the pain settles down soon. The mobility scooter must make shopping a lot easier for you. I don't think we have them for hire, in my town; perhaps in the larger towns, or the cities. I might just have to look into that, just for future reference, mind!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Here I am and reading about lizards and spiders ooo. Those who are doing housework are putting me to shame. After the pipe broke and we only removed most of the mess my aunt died and we had the funeral here 2 days ago. The cousins who would have snubbed me didn't show but the nice ones did and we chatted. They don't like our uncle for good reason. If you sent flowers, went to the wake, took a day off work for the funeral in the rain, and when you went to get lunch found him there with his side of the family how would you feel. But they don't like him from his awful ways long before this., I'm numb from grief and trying to reason with myself that she would be living an unhappy time but I want her back.
> I've knitted to keep my mind. A friend has a new grandson with red hair and I'm knitting a onesie which has orange yellow green pink and white sections. I'm not sure if the pink makes it for a girl. I put star stitches on the chest which are a bit feminine too. I might do a blue one and give this to a girl. I thought the orang would be nice for a red head..this is the first time I did a star stitch and mine isn't as complicated as another I saw but it's a challenge to get them off set..the library had a sale including knit /crochet books and I've a few that are good. Miss time here but I've no push to even breath. I'll catch up a bit ,ore now. But I'm not reading about spiders and lizards????


Hello Jolly, don't mind me, I am just one of those crazy Australians! If I do happen to write about the little "s" creatures, I will put a *big red warning* sign, so that you can just skip any of them!
I hope things settle down, and you get some breathing space soon, as breathing is a mandatory part of living, and we don't want to lose you, for a very long time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That applies to this post too!! That's good to know if they are in your house!! I have to say, the only spider I have ever seen on all my visits to your wonderful country, was on a fruit farm, somewhere up near Cairns. It was in the middle of a huge web across the top of a tall gateway, through which we had to pass. I went through pretty swiftly!!! The poor farmer, who was a great bloke had scars all over his legs from bites!!


Topic continuesHmmm ......... I might have to look that one up. I know there are a few spiders that are huge, in the top end of this country! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated (again) morning from a cloudy Wales. Been busy in the kitchen but have now got the next two days sorted, it seemed to take ages today hopping around and whenever I wanted something it was always on the other side of the kitchen. I now intend to spend the rest of the day after warming up dinner on my bum, I'm shattered. Just came in the lounge for a quick sit down and DH was trying to light the fire, which promptly went out on him, so have had to get that going, now I am sat and am trying to catch up with my morning. Revenge will come later as there is a mountain of washing up to do. Not my job. Have a good day, back later. xx


It is good to see that you get some rest; are your knees getting any better? I hope the scan is booked sooner than the 8 weeks that you are expecting! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Fish and Chips taste great outside on a sunny day.. kids are a bonus. xoxo





SaxonLady said:


> I've heard of fish and chips and peas, but fish and chips and kids???


I have never heard of that one either ...... must be a West Canadian meal!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's sunny and will rise to almost 20'C before it clouds over.
> I was a no show on Friday. I spent Thursday night with the porcelain bowl, and only got about 2 hours of sleep so I called in sick and didn't get out of bed until after noon. But I was back to myself on Saturday. We went to Campbellford to visit mum who is babysitting my sister's cat while she and BIL are in Holland with my father, brother and SIL. We even went to two yarn stores on the way there. One of them was a tiny thing, about 10 feet wide on the end of a strip shopping mall. Their sign was bigger than the store. I bought a mystery bag that had 6 skeins of New Zealand merino for a fraction of the cost. The other yarn store was closer to where my sister lives. It was at the back at of a high end clothing store but had cheaper acrylic yarn with prices better than Michaels. DD bought a bag of spring coloured yarn for a blanket.
> We met up with mum and went to Healey Falls to explore and watch the water. The flood gates were all open. It was like a horizontal Niagara Falls, even with the roar and the mist. I didn't get any pictures but I added pictures from last year. There is more water this year.


Sorry you were sick on Friday and glad it didn't last long. Sounds like an enjoyable day on Saturday. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> We're down at other daughter's. We are consolidating our boxes of immediate needs stuff for their final journey to TN. We spent yesterday driving around in DH's 1967 Chevy convertible and celebrating Cinco de Mayo...just an excuse for margaritas and nachos. We watched the Chicago Cubs baseball team win the 3rd straight game against the arch rival St.Louis Cardinals.
> 
> Will head back to DD #2 for the rest of our stuff and wash bedding and get things in order for Nana to take over and watch DGS while DD #2 goes to Thailand for her next business trip.
> 
> We're headed up to DS's in Wi for temporary good-byes there and then head back to DD#1's to load up and then head to TN to move in whenever house is ready. We'll arrange for a car carrier for DH's "baby" after that.
> 
> It's finally happening!


I can see the relief, & excitement, in your post. Every single molecule of yours, must be fairly bouncing, by now! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We're down at other daughter's. We are consolidating our boxes of immediate needs stuff for their final journey to TN. We spent yesterday driving around in DH's 1967 Chevy convertible and celebrating Cinco de Mayo...just an excuse for margaritas and nachos. We watched the Chicago Cubs baseball team win the 3rd straight game against the arch rival St.Louis Cardinals.
> 
> Will head back to DD #2 for the rest of our stuff and wash bedding and get things in order for Nana to take over and watch DGS while DD #2 goes to Thailand for her next business trip.
> 
> We're headed up to DS's in Wi for temporary good-byes there and then head back to DD#1's to load up and then head to TN to move in whenever house is ready. We'll arrange for a car carrier for DH's "baby" after that.
> 
> It's finally happening!


So happy for you, finally! I truly hope you have safe travels and everything goes according to plan, lots of love dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Most of our supermarkets have them on loan. I do have my own but I rarely use it shopping. I do however love going to big centres with malls, I'm off, no stopping me. When I went away with the girls to Norfolk I hired one, it made the day even more special


Hehehe, we couldn't keep up with you, it was lovely to see you so mobile!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I so can relate to everything needed being across the room or even in another room. I would be lost without pockets and my rolling stool. It is amazing what one can find in my pockets or even in my sleeves. I put the elastic in the sleeves of my sleepwear. Now I slip the phone, pen, scissors, or any other small object I may need to carry from spot to spot. I always say I have to use my head or use my feet. So hoping you get relief from your knee pain soon.


Judith, you have taken the need for pockets, to another level! I use my pockets for everything also, but I have never needed to adapt my sleeves, so that they can also be used! That is very good use of previously wasted space. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's sunny and will rise to almost 20'C before it clouds over.
> I was a no show on Friday. I spent Thursday night with the porcelain bowl, and only got about 2 hours of sleep so I called in sick and didn't get out of bed until after noon. But I was back to myself on Saturday. We went to Campbellford to visit mum who is babysitting my sister's cat while she and BIL are in Holland with my father, brother and SIL. We even went to two yarn stores on the way there. One of them was a tiny thing, about 10 feet wide on the end of a strip shopping mall. Their sign was bigger than the store. I bought a mystery bag that had 6 skeins of New Zealand merino for a fraction of the cost. The other yarn store was closer to where my sister lives. It was at the back at of a high end clothing store but had cheaper acrylic yarn with prices better than Michaels. DD bought a bag of spring coloured yarn for a blanket.
> We met up with mum and went to Healey Falls to explore and watch the water. The flood gates were all open. It was like a horizontal Niagara Falls, even with the roar and the mist. I didn't get any pictures but I added pictures from last year. There is more water this year.


Wow, great pictures, so glad you recovered your health for this jaunt, it sounds like fun!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> I can see the relief, & excitement, in your post. Every single molecule of yours, must be fairly bouncing, by now! xoxoxo


Thank you. It will be quite the relief to get moved in. I'm not looking forward to all of the unpacking, but will try to do it in stages.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> So happy for you, finally! I truly hope you have safe travels and everything goes according to plan, lots of love dear!! xxxx


Love you back!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'd never mix goat and fish. :sm11: :sm16:


Groan....but very quick!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Except we couldn't keep up with you speedy. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Haha, guess what I said that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wearing a bag is a great idea. I keep thinking of the aprons like grandmothers wore that had lots of pockets. I would find it quite useful. My tiny stool works great as my rooms are small. I decided yesterday I was ripping the carpeting out of every room and replacing it with hardwood floors. It would be so convenient for the times it is painful to walk. Now just to present that idea to Mr. Wonderful.


....and maybe fit brakes to your rolling stool?!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So happy for you, finally! I truly hope you have safe travels and everything goes according to plan, lots of love dear!! xxxx


Me, too, Jeanette! Safe travels. xxxoo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Well done for saving the Huntsman. When he's full grown you'll certainly see him better. They grow quite big.


Yes they do, but that is more usual for their Country Cousins. ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> They do a lot of good eating all the nasties. I could never harm a spider.


Me either!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> DS2 and the grandsons are down on Salisbury Plain in the landrover and tents with the army. Having a great weekend I hope. Three meals a day including full English breakfast, all cooked on a field kitchen.
> Our concert yesterday was a really good one. The lovely Yi Yang Chen played The Egyptian Piano concerto wonderfully. It was good to see him again. I got several cuddles. It was the last concert of the season, and probably the best.
> It all ended with a lovely little story. After the concerts we have to drive around removing 4 banners advertising the concert. They are each about 2 metres by one. We collected them in a slightly different order to usual. The second one we went to collect was on a fence outside a shop up on the downs. While DH was drilling out the screws two men came out of the shop and gave a whoop of delight. One was Yi Yang himself. He was staying near the shop and had gone in to ask if he could have the banner. He was told it wasn't theirs to give. How about that for incredible timing! DH got the other one out of the car, rolled them closely up together and put them in the strong cardboard roll they had been wrapped around. He can now get them back to America where he teaches in a university. He will put one on the wall of his study.


Wow, that's amazing!! Hope the grandsons are having a great time!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jeanette! Safe travels. xxxoo


Thanks, more photos to come.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Monday to you. The May Fair sounds like a lovely way to spend a day. You might find some arts or crafts that you need to purchase?


Back from the Fair. It was really busy, so much going on. Vintage cars. Dog show. Lunatics on motor bikes. Dancers. Marching band and Morris Dancers (they were my favourite).

Didn't buy any craft stuff but Mr P bought some jams and chutneys.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated (again) morning from a cloudy Wales. Been busy in the kitchen but have now got the next two days sorted, it seemed to take ages today hopping around and whenever I wanted something it was always on the other side of the kitchen. I now intend to spend the rest of the day after warming up dinner on my bum, I'm shattered. Just came in the lounge for a quick sit down and DH was trying to light the fire, which promptly went out on him, so have had to get that going, now I am sat and am trying to catch up with my morning. Revenge will come later as there is a mountain of washing up to do. Not my job. Have a good day, back later. xx


How do you warm your dinner up on your bum??! :sm06: :sm15: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> only to flies! No sting, just 2 fangs. Handsome young things, and harmless to us.


There are quite a few that are harmless to us.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Me ! I live at such a slow pace when I get on the scooter there's no stopping me. if you had had your poorly leg then you could have had a scooter too. We could have all had them & frightened the life out of Kings Lynn!!


You managed to do that all by yourself ????????????????????xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the Fair. It was really busy, so much going on. Vintage cars. Dog show. Lunatics on motor bikes. Dancers. Marching band and Morris Dancers (they were my favourite).
> 
> Didn't buy any craft stuff but Mr P bought some jams and chutneys.


Sounds like fun! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ....and maybe fit brakes to your rolling stool?!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the Fair. It was really busy, so much going on. Vintage cars. Dog show. Lunatics on motor bikes. Dancers. Marching band and Morris Dancers (they were my favourite).
> 
> Didn't buy any craft stuff but Mr P bought some jams and chutneys.


My eldest sister, and her first husband used to do that in Adelaide. Apparently there is a thriving group of people who do this at different fairs around the district. The Medieval Fairs are quite popular also!


----------



## Xiang

Well that is me all caught up, for now! I think I will watch something on Netflix, and do some more of my crochet. No I won't, I have just remembered that I need to begin dgd4's new jumper, before she grows out of the size, then I will have to begin again! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How do you warm your dinner up on your bum??! :sm06: :sm15: :sm23: xxxx


Not going to tell you to use your imagination hate to think what you would come up (or down) with. No had to get off my backside to heat it up but then hobbled back to my chair. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not going to tell you to use your imagination hate to think what you would come up (or down) with. No had to get off my backside to heat it up but then hobbled back to my chair. xxxx :sm23:


Yeah, I kinda realised that but you know me, never miss the chance for a giggle!! ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. I so can relate to everything needed being across the room or even in another room. I would be lost without pockets and my rolling stool. It is amazing what one can find in my pockets or even in my sleeves. I put the elastic in the sleeves of my sleepwear. Now I slip the phone, pen, scissors, or any other small object I may need to carry from spot to spot. I always say I have to use my head or use my feet. So hoping you get relief from your knee pain soon.


You are a smart cookie Jinx. xox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's sunny and will rise to almost 20'C before it clouds over.
> I was a no show on Friday. I spent Thursday night with the porcelain bowl, and only got about 2 hours of sleep so I called in sick and didn't get out of bed until after noon. But I was back to myself on Saturday. We went to Campbellford to visit mum who is babysitting my sister's cat while she and BIL are in Holland with my father, brother and SIL. We even went to two yarn stores on the way there. One of them was a tiny thing, about 10 feet wide on the end of a strip shopping mall. Their sign was bigger than the store. I bought a mystery bag that had 6 skeins of New Zealand merino for a fraction of the cost. The other yarn store was closer to where my sister lives. It was at the back at of a high end clothing store but had cheaper acrylic yarn with prices better than Michaels. DD bought a bag of spring coloured yarn for a blanket.
> We met up with mum and went to Healey Falls to explore and watch the water. The flood gates were all open. It was like a horizontal Niagara Falls, even with the roar and the mist. I didn't get any pictures but I added pictures from last year. There is more water this year.


Your pictures are wonderful.. glad you are back on your feet. Maybe you went back to work too soon. Was your mystery bag all the same colour or mixed? xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Well done for saving the Huntsman. When he's full grown you'll certainly see him better. They grow quite big.


I must say, this kind of spider would take a bit of getting used to, but I think I could eventually come to be friends with it! Angela don't open this link, you won't sleep at night... https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/11/03/this-massive-huntsman-spider-in-australia-is-what-nightmares-are/


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'd never mix goat and fish. :sm11: :sm16:


Oh come on you guys! :sm22:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I've played quite a bit of snooker in my life so love watching it, we also watch F1. xx


Did you have a table? xxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Me ! I live at such a slow pace when I get on the scooter there's no stopping me. if you had had your poorly leg then you could have had a scooter too. We could have all had them & frightened the life out of Kings Lynn!!


Shades of Monty Python Chris! xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry that you are in so much pain, Chris. Well done for getting out and about anyway. Never let it beat you.


You are a trooper Chris.. sending hugs.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> DS2 and the grandsons are down on Salisbury Plain in the landrover and tents with the army. Having a great weekend I hope. Three meals a day including full English breakfast, all cooked on a field kitchen.
> Our concert yesterday was a really good one. The lovely Yi Yang Chen played The Egyptian Piano concerto wonderfully. It was good to see him again. I got several cuddles. It was the last concert of the season, and probably the best.
> It all ended with a lovely little story. After the concerts we have to drive around removing 4 banners advertising the concert. They are each about 2 metres by one. We collected them in a slightly different order to usual. The second one we went to collect was on a fence outside a shop up on the downs. While DH was drilling out the screws two men came out of the shop and gave a whoop of delight. One was Yi Yang himself. He was staying near the shop and had gone in to ask if he could have the banner. He was told it wasn't theirs to give. How about that for incredible timing! DH got the other one out of the car, rolled them closely up together and put them in the strong cardboard roll they had been wrapped around. He can now get them back to America where he teaches in a university. He will put one on the wall of his study.


What a heart warming end to your day, you will always have a special rapport with Yi Yang. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It's cloudy here already and freezing cold, had curry for dinner to try and keep warm. xx


Don't you usually holiday someplace warm? This has gone on long enough! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I have never heard of that one either ...... must be a West Canadian meal!


Ok... I'll be WC Fields... yes, I like em well done!! :sm15: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Judith, you have taken the need for pockets, to another level! I use my pockets for everything also, but I have never needed to adapt my sleeves, so that they can also be used! That is very good use of previously wasted space. xoxoxo


Quite often nursing scrubs come with pockets down the legs, always found them very helpful, sort of like carpenter's pants.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the Fair. It was really busy, so much going on. Vintage cars. Dog show. Lunatics on motor bikes. Dancers. Marching band and Morris Dancers (they were my favourite).
> 
> Didn't buy any craft stuff but Mr P bought some jams and chutneys.


That looks like a fun day Josephine, I would have enjoyed the dog ???? show! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Did you have a table? xxx


Yes we had one for about 40 years, but the last one we had was totally c**p so we got rid. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Don't you usually holiday someplace warm? This has gone on long enough! xoxo


Yes we used to go to St. Martin every January but it got totalled by Hurricane Irma and we couldn't find anywhere else we fancied and anyway had got to know all the people there. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, on this cold and damp bank holiday Monday. I see we have another new prince. I am so pleased for Harry. 

I've bought a rail ticket to go and see Josephine. She kindly said I could go for a little break, I got a senior railcard while I was on booking and I've saved quite a bit. My train fare was the same as I only paid for the tickets last year, but this time I had my senior rail ticket, so already it's paid for itself. I'm going next week, and really looking forward to a change of venue. 

I went into Karen's for drinking chocolate this morning. I'm getting my hair permed on Friday, and tomorrow is over 60's. Marg has gone to Dorset and she's texted a couple of times from the bus. Seems a bit warmer down there. Anywheres warmer than the North Sea. 

Hope you've all had a good day. Love you all.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, on this cold and damp bank holiday Monday. I see we have another new prince. I am so pleased for Harry.
> 
> I've bought a rail ticket to go and see Josephine. She kindly said I could go for a little break, I got a senior railcard while I was on booking and I've saved quite a bit. My train fare was the same as I only paid for the tickets last year, but this time I had my senior rail ticket, so already it's paid for itself. I'm going next week, and really looking forward to a change of venue.
> 
> I went into Karen's for drinking chocolate this morning. I'm getting my hair permed on Friday, and tomorrow is over 60's. Marg has gone to Dorset and she's texted a couple of times from the bus. Seems a bit warmer down there. Anywheres warmer than the North Sea.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day. Love you all.


I heard it first from you.. funny though I didn't think it was going to be a prince.. Congratulations to both parents, now the new baby will be every photographers focus. Please give Josephine a hug from me when you see her. You two have fun. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Here I am and reading about lizards and spiders ooo. Those who are doing housework are putting me to shame. After the pipe broke and we only removed most of the mess my aunt died and we had the funeral here 2 days ago. The cousins who would have snubbed me didn't show but the nice ones did and we chatted. They don't like our uncle for good reason. If you sent flowers, went to the wake, took a day off work for the funeral in the rain, and when you went to get lunch found him there with his side of the family how would you feel. But they don't like him from his awful ways long before this., I'm numb from grief and trying to reason with myself that she would be living an unhappy time but I want her back.
> I've knitted to keep my mind. A friend has a new grandson with red hair and I'm knitting a onesie which has orange yellow green pink and white sections. I'm not sure if the pink makes it for a girl. I put star stitches on the chest which are a bit feminine too. I might do a blue one and give this to a girl. I thought the orang would be nice for a red head..this is the first time I did a star stitch and mine isn't as complicated as another I saw but it's a challenge to get them off set..the library had a sale including knit /crochet books and I've a few that are good. Miss time here but I've no push to even breath. I'll catch up a bit ,ore now. But I'm not reading about spiders and lizards????


Sorry for your loss jolly. It's awful when someone dies. It puts everything into perspective. I can't see the point of dying. It just makes everyone unhappy.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I heard it first from you.. funny though I didn't think it was going to be a prince.. Congratulations to both parents, now the new baby will be every photographers focus. Please give Josephine a hug from me when you see her. You two have fun. xoxox


THANKYOU trish I intend to. There's a bit of bother going on about photographing the prince. Megan didn't want the traditional photo on the steps of the hospital for the press, which is quite a shame, because we are the public and deserve to know what we have had for years, TRADITION. Anyway the press have decided to camp outside their home in the hopes of getting a glimpse. I certainly don't like Megan's ideas, or Megan all that much. I speak as I see. May not be liked for it, but I am what I am.


----------



## binkbrice

I had to lay back down when I got home from taking M to school and when I woke up my ears had the sea in them and I really don’t feel well Dd has to go the doctor in a little bit so I might have him check if there is enough time so I’m going to knit the sleeve on this sweater till time to go!

Looks like Meghan beat Jen!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, on this cold and damp bank holiday Monday. I see we have another new prince. I am so pleased for Harry.
> 
> I've bought a rail ticket to go and see Josephine. She kindly said I could go for a little break, I got a senior railcard while I was on booking and I've saved quite a bit. My train fare was the same as I only paid for the tickets last year, but this time I had my senior rail ticket, so already it's paid for itself. I'm going next week, and really looking forward to a change of venue.
> 
> I went into Karen's for drinking chocolate this morning. I'm getting my hair permed on Friday, and tomorrow is over 60's. Marg has gone to Dorset and she's texted a couple of times from the bus. Seems a bit warmer down there. Anywheres warmer than the North Sea.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day. Love you all.


Oh wow, that will be lovely for the two of you,me thinks both of you are in need of some quiet company and R n R x


----------



## jinx

I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


So pleased they didn't find anything wrong, put it down to the weather and hope the sun comes out to cheer you up. xx????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


Wishing you sunshine.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> What a heart warming end to your day, you will always have a special rapport with Yi Yang. xoxo


I agree, Janet. Very special for you! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


Glad you were able to get the tests quickly and they were ok.sending you lots of love and hugs 
And hope you fell better tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, on this cold and damp bank holiday Monday. I see we have another new prince. I am so pleased for Harry.
> 
> I've bought a rail ticket to go and see Josephine. She kindly said I could go for a little break, I got a senior railcard while I was on booking and I've saved quite a bit. My train fare was the same as I only paid for the tickets last year, but this time I had my senior rail ticket, so already it's paid for itself. I'm going next week, and really looking forward to a change of venue.
> 
> I went into Karen's for drinking chocolate this morning. I'm getting my hair permed on Friday, and tomorrow is over 60's. Marg has gone to Dorset and she's texted a couple of times from the bus. Seems a bit warmer down there. Anywheres warmer than the North Sea.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day. Love you all.


That will be a fun visit for you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I had to lay back down when I got home from taking M to school and when I woke up my ears had the sea in them and I really don't feel well Dd has to go the doctor in a little bit so I might have him check if there is enough time so I'm going to knit the sleeve on this sweater till time to go!
> 
> Looks like Meghan beat Jen!


That doesn't sound good, Lisa. I hope you get it checked out. Sending many comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


So sorry, jinx, that you're feeling poorly. Hope you are better soon. Sending you many warm, comforting and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Okay so took Dd to the doctor and he informed us he would no longer be there after June 26 this is the doctor that I was just telling you all that seemed to want to help and now he is leaving ????


----------



## jinx

Oh, that is too bad. It is hard to get a good working relationship with a doctor. Then to lose that doctor is a real blow. 
Hoping you find someone even better to replace him.


binkbrice said:


> Okay so took Dd to the doctor and he informed us he would no longer be there after June 26 this is the doctor that I was just telling you all that seemed to want to help and now he is leaving ????


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Okay so took Dd to the doctor and he informed us he would no longer be there after June 26 this is the doctor that I was just telling you all that seemed to want to help and now he is leaving ????


Oh no!!! That's not good. Did he have any thoughts about what might be going on with you? xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


Hopefully you begin to feel better soon


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Okay so took Dd to the doctor and he informed us he would no longer be there after June 26 this is the doctor that I was just telling you all that seemed to want to help and now he is leaving ????


Sorry about that


----------



## Xiang

*This post is "Code Red" for Ange, Jacki, Polly; and any other Arachnophobes, within our wonderful group* xoxoxo



Islander said:


> I must say, this kind of spider would take a bit of getting used to, but I think I could eventually come to be friends with it! Angela don't open this link, you won't sleep at night... https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/11/03/this-massive-huntsman-spider-in-australia-is-what-nightmares-are/


 The size of that beautiful creature, would be the same size as one that visited my mum's home, quite a few years ago. It was a very fortunate spider, because Mum put it out in one of the paddocks, that had some very nice places that was excellent for a discerning spider's needs! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Quite often nursing scrubs come with pockets down the legs, always found them very helpful, sort of like carpenter's pants.


I actually had a pair of Navy pants, with additional pockets on the legs, and more like the Cargo Pants, but much better fabric that was much easier to care for, I didn't need ironing, if they were hung correctly!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun is trying to come out but it is still not very warm. Had fun yesterday evening with LM. She was telling us all about her week away with the school on Dartmoor. Sounds as if she had a great time, rock climbing, abseiling, fencing, falling in the river and loads of other stuff. I'm now waiting to hear how GS2 got on camping in the New Forest last night.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today other than sewing and weaving.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. x


LM's week away sounds like it was a fantasie, unforgettable week! It would have been fantastic if the camp trips in my days, I would have had a more exciting time at school, on the recreational side of things anyway! 
Happy Tuesday to all! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Good luck with getting everything up to standards. I think the same way you do, but it seems it is a never ending cycle. I was hoping that decluttering closets, cupboards, drawers that keeping things pristine would be easy. I was wrong.


I have no misconceptions about how long the tidier rooms will last as long as I want it to last, but I am still only able to do the things that need doing, in the time frames that I can manage. So the *Tidy House Police*, would lock me up for quite a while; but that wouldn't be too hard to bear ......... if they did all of the tidying & sorting, by the time I got back home again! :sm06: :sm08: 
I was awake early (for me), and had huge plans to have my spare room properly ready, for DD5, then Dgd's 1,2 & 3; but have felt totally exhausted, since I got out of bed; so I haven't done very much of anything today.????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's sunny and will rise to almost 20'C before it clouds over.
> I was a no show on Friday. I spent Thursday night with the porcelain bowl, and only got about 2 hours of sleep so I called in sick and didn't get out of bed until after noon. But I was back to myself on Saturday. We went to Campbellford to visit mum who is babysitting my sister's cat while she and BIL are in Holland with my father, brother and SIL. We even went to two yarn stores on the way there. One of them was a tiny thing, about 10 feet wide on the end of a strip shopping mall. Their sign was bigger than the store. I bought a mystery bag that had 6 skeins of New Zealand merino for a fraction of the cost. The other yarn store was closer to where my sister lives. It was at the back at of a high end clothing store but had cheaper acrylic yarn with prices better than Michaels. DD bought a bag of spring coloured yarn for a blanket.
> We met up with mum and went to Healey Falls to explore and watch the water. The flood gates were all open. It was like a horizontal Niagara Falls, even with the roar and the mist. I didn't get any pictures but I added pictures from last year. There is more water this year.


So sorry that you were ill on Friday Night, but happy that it seemed to be a 24 hour bug; you boy out seems to have been a wonderful day! xoxoxo

BTW ...... Beautiful flowers!


----------



## jinx

I feel the need to keep the house tidier. I find it hard to do much when not feeling my best. Also everything takes longer when I have to walk so carefully to prevent falling. I knew the kitchen was messy when I left yesterday but I just did what I could. I emptied the dishwasher and left dishes on the counter. Some dirty dishes were in the sink, and the stove needed washing off. When I got home Mr. Wonderful had straightened up to the best of his ability. He even got the groceries and put most of them away. We are lucky our guys are helpful around the house. 


Xiang said:


> I have no misconceptions about how long the tidier rooms will last as long as I want it to last, but I am still only able to do the things that need doing, in the time frames that I can manage. So the *Tidy House Police*, would lock me up for quite a while; but that wouldn't be too hard to bear ......... if they did all of the tidying & sorting, by the time I got back home again! :sm06: :sm08:
> I was awake early (for me), and had huge plans to have my spare room properly ready, for DD5, then Dgd's 1,2 & 3; but have felt totally exhausted, since I got out of bed; so I haven't done very much of anything today.????????


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing the pictures. 


PurpleFi said:


> Back from the Fair. It was really busy, so much going on. Vintage cars. Dog show. Lunatics on motor bikes. Dancers. Marching band and Morris Dancers (they were my favourite).
> 
> Didn't buy any craft stuff but Mr P bought some jams and chutneys.


----------



## jinx

Thanks. I was hoping nothing seriously was wrong. I was also hoping there was a quick, easy, and painless way to make me feel normal. Or as normal as I get.


Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased they didn't find anything wrong, put it down to the weather and hope the sun comes out to cheer you up. xx????????


----------



## jinx

Thanks, I need it. I know how much sunshine improves my life. Wishing you the same.


RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing you sunshine.


----------



## jinx

Thanks. Well today is the tomorrow we were talking about yesterday. No miracle cure, but I will be seeing a different specialist today.


PurpleFi said:


> Glad you were able to get the tests quickly and they were ok.sending you lots of love and hugs
> And hope you fell better tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny and hopefully warmer Wales but haven't tested that yet. Everything is ready for dinner so a really lazy day ahead although I call it resting my knee. Had a couple of timber lorries up already this morning so whether it's going to be a logging day or just a one off will have to wait and see. Off to catch up now have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thanks. I was hoping nothing seriously was wrong. I was also hoping there was a quick, easy, and painless way to make me feel normal. Or as normal as I get.


I know that feeling. xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sending rays of sunshine my way.


Miss Pam said:


> So sorry, jinx, that you're feeling poorly. Hope you are better soon. Sending you many warm, comforting and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Okay so took Dd to the doctor and he informed us he would no longer be there after June 26 this is the doctor that I was just telling you all that seemed to want to help and now he is leaving ????


That is no good; I hope you find a good doctor to replace him, before his finishing date comes round! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I worry about you. Hoping you get treatment soon that will make things easier for you. I plan on working a visit to my chiropractor in my schedule in the next few days. He always has been able to help me. I saw him last week as my hip would give out without warning. After treatment my hip is again dependable, but now my knee gives out. Yesterday was the first day I ever gave in and used a cane when I was out and about. Someone said "pride goeth before a fall." So I buried my pride and started using a cane, at least for a little while. 


Barn-dweller said:


> I know that feeling. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I feel the need to keep the house tidier. I find it hard to do much when not feeling my best. Also everything takes longer when I have to walk so carefully to prevent falling. I knew the kitchen was messy when I left yesterday but I just did what I could. I emptied the dishwasher and left dishes on the counter. Some dirty dishes were in the sink, and the stove needed washing off. When I got home Mr. Wonderful had straightened up to the best of his ability. He even got the groceries and put most of them away. We are lucky our guys are helpful around the house.


That we are! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I worry about you. Hoping you get treatment soon that will make things easier for you. I plan on working a visit to my chiropractor in my schedule in the next few days. He always has been able to help me. I saw him last week as my hip would give out without warning. After treatment my hip is again dependable, but now my knee gives out. Yesterday was the first day I ever gave in and used a cane when I was out and about. Someone said "pride goeth before a fall." So I buried my pride and started using a cane, at least for a little while.


I would be chair-bound without my crutches at the moment, can't rely on my knee at all. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gave my hands a rest from weaving yesterday and sewed loads of paisley shapes and circles out of old fabric to add to a rather plain tunic. It was nice to just sit and sew for a while.

Load of laundry to do today and I must also pop into town at some point.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It's raining at the moment, but that is supposed to clear out later this morning.
Yesterday my car spent most of the day in the garage. It started overheating while I was in the construction zone of the highway, so no place to pull over. I managed to crawl into a Honda dealership just off the highway. They ran every diagnostic that they had on it. Cost me $400Can to tell me the water was low.
I got put on standby last night because of of the ladies on my team couldn't get away from her cottage up north. It's in the flooding zone. We told her not to go, especially since she has sons in the area who could check her cottage. Mind you, these are the same sons who didnt' tell her that her front window was broken and she was heating the great outdoors during the winter.
Toronto has a fire bug who is starting fires on the roofs of schools. Toronto has BIG schools so all the fires are big, multi-alarm fires. This morning is the 2nd one in 2 days.
I got a couple inches done on a summer top made of silk yarn. It's a nice silvery bluish colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gave my hands a rest from weaving yesterday and sewed loads of paisley shapes and circles out of old fabric to add to a rather plain tunic. It was nice to just sit and sew for a while.
> 
> Load of laundry to do today and I must also pop into town at some point.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday. Taco Tuesday for Jinx.
It's nice to be able to change crafts to rest your hands.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I would be chair-bound without my crutches at the moment, can't rely on my knee at all. xx :sm16:


It's too bad that it is not getting better on its own.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


Happy for the good news but frustrated for you that you don't have an answer, although 'no news....'! I hope you get the sunshine you need dear and plenty of it!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gave my hands a rest from weaving yesterday and sewed loads of paisley shapes and circles out of old fabric to add to a rather plain tunic. It was nice to just sit and sew for a while.
> 
> Load of laundry to do today and I must also pop into town at some point.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Taco Tuesday. I have done the same thing as you. Many years ago I cut out circles that had sayings on and sewed them onto a pair of pants that Angel had gotten a hole in. One circle covered the hole and the other circles disguised the patch. Recently I found one of those circles in my stash. I sewed it onto Lilly's pants just for fun. Angel immediately recognized it was the same patch I had used on her pants 45 years ago. 
Have as much fun as you can doing laundry. I am off to throw white clothes in the machine. Hoping Mr. Wonderful will be up in time to put them in the dryer.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Okay so took Dd to the doctor and he informed us he would no longer be there after June 26 this is the doctor that I was just telling you all that seemed to want to help and now he is leaving ????


 :sm14: So sorry to hear that, just when you found someone you could talk too :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have no misconceptions about how long the tidier rooms will last as long as I want it to last, but I am still only able to do the things that need doing, in the time frames that I can manage. So the *Tidy House Police*, would lock me up for quite a while; but that wouldn't be too hard to bear ......... if they did all of the tidying & sorting, by the time I got back home again! :sm06: :sm08:
> I was awake early (for me), and had huge plans to have my spare room properly ready, for DD5, then Dgd's 1,2 & 3; but have felt totally exhausted, since I got out of bed; so I haven't done very much of anything today.????????


Most of my days turn out like that, I lie in bed with such big plans in my head then sit here chatting to my KP buddies all day!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and hopefully warmer Wales but haven't tested that yet. Everything is ready for dinner so a really lazy day ahead although I call it resting my knee. Had a couple of timber lorries up already this morning so whether it's going to be a logging day or just a one off will have to wait and see. Off to catch up now have a lovely day. xx


I hope the lorries leave quickly so you can enjoy a lovely day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I feel the need to keep the house tidier. I find it hard to do much when not feeling my best. Also everything takes longer when I have to walk so carefully to prevent falling. I knew the kitchen was messy when I left yesterday but I just did what I could. I emptied the dishwasher and left dishes on the counter. Some dirty dishes were in the sink, and the stove needed washing off. When I got home Mr. Wonderful had straightened up to the best of his ability. He even got the groceries and put most of them away. We are lucky our guys are helpful around the house.


I wish!!


----------



## jinx

Morning My tip of the day is to put the car in park and rev the engine if it starts to overheat in traffic. I had the same experience and the engine cooled down quickly by doing that. Gosh you would think they would check the water level of an overheated car before hooking it up to electronics. Some times we depend more on electronics than me should.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It's raining at the moment, but that is supposed to clear out later this morning.
> Yesterday my car spent most of the day in the garage. It started overheating while I was in the construction zone of the highway, so no place to pull over. I managed to crawl into a Honda dealership just off the highway. They ran every diagnostic that they had on it. Cost me $400Can to tell me the water was low.
> Do you think you will ever get to wear your pretty summer top this year?
> I got put on standby last night because of of the ladies on my team couldn't get away from her cottage up north. It's in the flooding zone. We told her not to go, especially since she has sons in the area who could check her cottage. Mind you, these are the same sons who didnt' tell her that her front window was broken and she was heating the great outdoors during the winter.
> Toronto has a fire bug who is starting fires on the roofs of schools. Toronto has BIG schools so all the fires are big, multi-alarm fires. This morning is the 2nd one in 2 days.
> I got a couple inches done on a summer top made of silk yarn. It's a nice silvery bluish colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks. Well today is the tomorrow we were talking about yesterday. No miracle cure, but I will be seeing a different specialist today.


I got a letter in the mail that the ear specialist will see me in July. I'm going to contact them and cancel that appointment so someone that needs it more can use it. My hearing has returned fully, or almost 100%. My ear is no longer itchy so I'm sure it is all healed. I'll contact the audiologist who saw me right away if I have any problems.
I hope your specialist has some new ideas for you.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I worry about you. Hoping you get treatment soon that will make things easier for you. I plan on working a visit to my chiropractor in my schedule in the next few days. He always has been able to help me. I saw him last week as my hip would give out without warning. After treatment my hip is again dependable, but now my knee gives out. Yesterday was the first day I ever gave in and used a cane when I was out and about. Someone said "pride goeth before a fall." So I buried my pride and started using a cane, at least for a little while.


That was very sensible!! I have heard of some almost-miracles from the work of chiropractors and wouldn't hesitate to use one if I was suffering, hope it works for you and you bounce back quickly - but without falling over!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks. We should get some sunshine this a.m. before the rain moves back in. I am not sure that is enough rays to make it all go away.



London Girl said:


> Happy for the good news but frustrated for you that you don't have an answer, although 'no news....'! I hope you get the sunshine you need dear and plenty of it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It's raining at the moment, but that is supposed to clear out later this morning.
> Yesterday my car spent most of the day in the garage. It started overheating while I was in the construction zone of the highway, so no place to pull over. I managed to crawl into a Honda dealership just off the highway. They ran every diagnostic that they had on it. Cost me $400Can to tell me the water was low.
> I got put on standby last night because of of the ladies on my team couldn't get away from her cottage up north. It's in the flooding zone. We told her not to go, especially since she has sons in the area who could check her cottage. Mind you, these are the same sons who didnt' tell her that her front window was broken and she was heating the great outdoors during the winter.
> Toronto has a fire bug who is starting fires on the roofs of schools. Toronto has BIG schools so all the fires are big, multi-alarm fires. This morning is the 2nd one in 2 days.
> I got a couple inches done on a summer top made of silk yarn. It's a nice silvery bluish colour.


Good morning Nitzi!! Bad news about the firebug, I hope he gets what's coming to him before he does any more damage! Like the look of your top, how many WIPS now?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have no misconceptions about how long the tidier rooms will last as long as I want it to last, but I am still only able to do the things that need doing, in the time frames that I can manage. So the *Tidy House Police*, would lock me up for quite a while; but that wouldn't be too hard to bear ......... if they did all of the tidying & sorting, by the time I got back home again! :sm06: :sm08:
> I was awake early (for me), and had huge plans to have my spare room properly ready, for DD5, then Dgd's 1,2 & 3; but have felt totally exhausted, since I got out of bed; so I haven't done very much of anything today.????????


I hope you are feeling more yourself soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> LM's week away sounds like it was a fantasie, unforgettable week! It would have been fantastic if the camp trips in my days, I would have had a more exciting time at school, on the recreational side of things anyway!
> Happy Tuesday to all! xoxoxo


Happy Tuesday to you.
We didn't have any activity related trips with my schools, unless you count track and field meetups at other schools.
We did have vacations out of country when I was in secondary school. I could only afford to go on one, a trip to Italy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Quite often nursing scrubs come with pockets down the legs, always found them very helpful, sort of like carpenter's pants.





Xiang said:


> I actually had a pair of Navy pants, with additional pockets on the legs, and more like the Cargo Pants, but much better fabric that was much easier to care for, I didn't need ironing, if they were hung correctly!


I have zip-off cargo pants with multiple pockets along the sides that zip the bottoms off to become long shorts. I live in those things in the summer. I actually have to patch/repair some of the pockets that have started to detach.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> *This post is "Code Red" for Ange, Jacki, Polly; and any other Arachnophobes, within our wonderful group* xoxoxo
> 
> The size of that beautiful creature, would be the same size as one that visited my mum's home, quite a few years ago. It was a very fortunate spider, because Mum put it out in one of the paddocks, that had some very nice places that was excellent for a discerning spider's needs! xoxoxo


Sorry, too big for me. But at least I could see it to avoid it. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Okay so took Dd to the doctor and he informed us he would no longer be there after June 26 this is the doctor that I was just telling you all that seemed to want to help and now he is leaving ????


Is he moving not too far away? Maybe you could still keep in contact. Or could he recommend a like minded doctor?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


Wow. That would have taken all day and the results would have come days later up here.
I'm glad to hear that there is nothing wrong. I hope you are more yourself soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I had to lay back down when I got home from taking M to school and when I woke up my ears had the sea in them and I really don't feel well Dd has to go the doctor in a little bit so I might have him check if there is enough time so I'm going to knit the sleeve on this sweater till time to go!
> 
> Looks like Meghan beat Jen!


Was the doctor able to see you?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, on this cold and damp bank holiday Monday. I see we have another new prince. I am so pleased for Harry.
> 
> I've bought a rail ticket to go and see Josephine. She kindly said I could go for a little break, I got a senior railcard while I was on booking and I've saved quite a bit. My train fare was the same as I only paid for the tickets last year, but this time I had my senior rail ticket, so already it's paid for itself. I'm going next week, and really looking forward to a change of venue.
> 
> I went into Karen's for drinking chocolate this morning. I'm getting my hair permed on Friday, and tomorrow is over 60's. Marg has gone to Dorset and she's texted a couple of times from the bus. Seems a bit warmer down there. Anywheres warmer than the North Sea.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day. Love you all.


I know you will have a wonderful time at Josephine's.
That's great that you got a good deal on your tickets.
Prince Harry seems pretty pumped about his son. He's smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Nitzi!! Bad news about the firebug, I hope he gets what's coming to him before he does any more damage! Like the look of your top, how many WIPS now?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'm not counting. I'm going to have to move some of my project bags downstairs before mum comes home.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning My tip of the day is to put the car in park and rev the engine if it starts to overheat in traffic. I had the same experience and the engine cooled down quickly by doing that. Gosh you would think they would check the water level of an overheated car before hooking it up to electronics. Some times we depend more on electronics than me should.


Mechanics aren't the same as they used to be. I remember one really good mechanic who put a stethoscope on my engine so he could hear what was going on inside. None of the current mechanics would do that, or even know what they were hearing. The modern cars are also a problem with more electronic stuff than mechanical stuff.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and feed the birds before I go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Wow. That would have taken all day and the results would have come days later up here.
> I'm glad to hear that there is nothing wrong. I hope you are more yourself soon.


Thanks. I am use to getting tests taken the same day and getting results within 24 hours. I have only gone to this clinic once several years ago and I was surprised at how quickly and efficiently things are done there. I was stunned when I was talking to the doctor and he said what tests and meds he was ordering. As he told me he typed the orders into the laptop. As he left the room the nurse walked in with the meds and a technician walked in with the ultra sound machine. I could not have ask for better treatment.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks. I am use to getting tests taken the same day and getting results within 24 hours. I have only gone to this clinic once several years ago and I was surprised at how quickly and efficiently things are done there. I was stunned when I was talking to the doctor and he said what tests and meds he was ordering. As he told me he typed the orders into the laptop. As he left the room the nurse walked in with the meds and a technician walked in with the ultra sound machine. I could not have ask for better treatment.


Wow, that sounds almost like science fiction from over here!! I'm very impressed and so glad you got attended to so swiftly!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566388523837429



Found this on Facebook, it made me smile! No one can ever again say that Charles is not Harry's dad, he is the image of Charles, and Philip!!!


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a mild and sunny London!! I have spent the morning stripping wallpaper from my kitchen/diner ready for something new in a few weeks. I'm thinking that if I just do a bit every day, I will be done in no time!

We are off to see the film, Tolkien this afternoon, leaving shortly!

Hope everyone is well and happy, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It's raining at the moment, but that is supposed to clear out later this morning.
> Yesterday my car spent most of the day in the garage. It started overheating while I was in the construction zone of the highway, so no place to pull over. I managed to crawl into a Honda dealership just off the highway. They ran every diagnostic that they had on it. Cost me $400Can to tell me the water was low.
> I got put on standby last night because of of the ladies on my team couldn't get away from her cottage up north. It's in the flooding zone. We told her not to go, especially since she has sons in the area who could check her cottage. Mind you, these are the same sons who didnt' tell her that her front window was broken and she was heating the great outdoors during the winter.
> Toronto has a fire bug who is starting fires on the roofs of schools. Toronto has BIG schools so all the fires are big, multi-alarm fires. This morning is the 2nd one in 2 days.
> I got a couple inches done on a summer top made of silk yarn. It's a nice silvery bluish colour.


Sorry about your car issue yesterday. Well done on the progress on your top. :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another sunny Seattle day forecast. Will be going to fiber social this morning. Having dinner out with friends tonight. Have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It sounds like you have a good plan. Hope it is done in no time. 
Waiting for the review on the film. Hope you enjoyed it.


London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and sunny London!! I have spent the morning stripping wallpaper from my kitchen/diner ready for something new in a few weeks. I'm thinking that if I just do a bit every day, I will be done in no time!
> 
> We are off to see the film, Tolkien this afternoon, leaving shortly!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Going to a fiber social on a sunny days sounds like a great way to spend a day. Enjoy yourself.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another sunny Seattle day forecast. Will be going to fiber social this morning. Having dinner out with friends tonight. Have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Going to a fiber social on a sunny days sounds like a great way to spend a day. Enjoy yourself.


Thank you, jinx. I hope you can get some answers soon about what's going on with your body. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Oh no!!! That's not good. Did he have any thoughts about what might be going on with you? xxxooo


No he didn't have my blood work back!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Is he moving not too far away? Maybe you could still keep in contact. Or could he recommend a like minded doctor?


I asked and he is changing his field now he is going to work with people with drug addictions! :sm03:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's 5.30 so I've come to bed to catchup. I've been to the over 60s today and won $3 and someone gave me a pkt of biscuits, which I'll probably take them to the boys tomorrow. I've just felt like being on my own today. When everyone was carrying on I just did some knitting. Sometimes, I'm ashamed to say, I'm like a recluse, and am quite happy with my own company. I'm catching up now.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 5.30 so I've come to bed to catchup. I've been to the over 60s today and won $3 and someone gave me a pkt of biscuits, which I'll probably take them to the boys tomorrow. I've just felt like being on my own today. When everyone was carrying on I just did some knitting. Sometimes, I'm ashamed to say, I'm like a recluse, and am quite happy with my own company. I'm catching up now.


As long as you are happy, do your own thing girl!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Some tests take a lot longer than others. Hoping you get answers soon.


binkbrice said:


> No he didn't have my blood work back!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and sunny London!! I have spent the morning stripping wallpaper from my kitchen/diner ready for something new in a few weeks. I'm thinking that if I just do a bit every day, I will be done in no time!
> 
> We are off to see the film, Tolkien this afternoon, leaving shortly!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


I like the looks of that film June, I've seen it advertised.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I like the looks of that film June, I've seen it advertised.


I enjoyed, didn't look at my watch once! I think you might enjoy it too!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> No he didn't have my blood work back!


Darn! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I must say, this kind of spider would take a bit of getting used to, but I think I could eventually come to be friends with it! Angela don't open this link, you won't sleep at night... https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/11/03/this-massive-huntsman-spider-in-australia-is-what-nightmares-are/


I looked them up when she mentioned it and was so traumatized not only did I have nightmares about spiders, so did all my offspring !!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 5.30 so I've come to bed to catchup. I've been to the over 60s today and won $3 and someone gave me a pkt of biscuits, which I'll probably take them to the boys tomorrow. I've just felt like being on my own today. When everyone was carrying on I just did some knitting. Sometimes, I'm ashamed to say, I'm like a recluse, and am quite happy with my own company. I'm catching up now.


I'm the same, my kids think they need to get me out of the house. But I quite like time to myself often. I love visits from them if course and vice versa. But some days I just don't want to be bothered. If I want to do something or not do anything, well that's the beauty of me time.
So I completely understand ????


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Start a second email address for you. On the new computer change users to the second email address. The second address will be useful when you are forced to give an email address to a site you only want to use once.


What a good idea!! Hope you won't mind another question. Last night I was very upset because I lost a pattern I like on my iPad. I had dragged knitting patterns to the top of my PDF bookshelf but this one got to the top and disappeared under the top gray area???? Not only do I want the pattern back but it's driving me wild not knowing how it could happen. Any help is appreciated and may save my sanity.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> What a good idea!! Hope you won't mind another question. Last night I was very upset because I lost a pattern I like on my iPad. I had dragged knitting patterns to the top of my PDF bookshelf but this one got to the top and disappeared under the top gray area???? Not only do I want the pattern back but it's driving me wild not knowing how it could happen. Any help is appreciated and may save my sanity.


I'm not sure this is right because I don't have internet anymore. So I can't check it, but maybe check your library for uninstalled or removed files?


----------



## Xiang

Hello my Lovely ladies, it was my Craft day this morning, and 2 of the Ladies gave the rest of us Hand massages, for Mothers Day, which we celebrate on Sunday, this weekend. Most of the other ladies had their nails done also, but I don't like the way the polish makea my nails feel, so I just have natural nails. 
I also thought I was having a great day (I was trying very hard to portray that, anyway) but one of the older ladies asked if I was ok; then we had quite a long chat about FM, after which I felt so much better, so all in all, I had a very good day! :sm09: :sm09:

I will now do a bit of a catch up. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, wet Wales. It's so dark we've got the lights on and the fire lit already (DH actually did it). Obviously a stay in and knit day so that is what I will do, have a great day whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## jinx

Gosh Polly I wish I could help you. I will ask my honeydoer when he gets up. Often he can fix my problems with a quick reply. Last time I had a problem all I had to do was swipe up instead of down. If I understand you correctly the pattern is there, just hiding under the heading at the top of the screen?


jollypolly said:


> What a good idea!! Hope you won't mind another question. Last night I was very upset because I lost a pattern I like on my iPad. I had dragged knitting patterns to the top of my PDF bookshelf but this one got to the top and disappeared under the top gray area???? Not only do I want the pattern back but it's driving me wild not knowing how it could happen. Any help is appreciated and Goshsave my sanity.


----------



## jinx

That sounds lovely. At my advanced age I am discovering a massage of any part of the body is good therapy. Another good therapy is talking with another who seems to understand and appreciate things we are experiencing. You indeed had a good day in my opinion.


Xiang said:


> Hello my Lovely ladies, it was my Craft day this morning, and 2 of the Ladies gave the rest of us Hand massages, for Mothers Day, which we celebrate on Sunday, this weekend. Most of the other ladies had their nails done also, but I don't like the way the polish makea my nails feel, so I just have natural nails.
> I also thought I was having a great day (I was trying very hard to portray that, anyway) but one of the older ladies asked if I was ok; then we had quite a long chat about FM, after which I felt so much better, so all in all, I had a very good day! :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> I will now do a bit of a catch up. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning from another dull wet part of the world. I am finding it more and more ridiculous that we all have to have heat and lights on to be comfortable during the day. Hoping we get sunshine and warmer temperatures very very soon.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, wet Wales. It's so dark we've got the lights on and the fire lit already (DH actually did it). Obviously a stay in and knit day so that is what I will do, have a great day whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet and chillly Surrey. Off for the day with a friend to go to the local Spinners, Weavers and Dyers Guild. So sorry Jinx no supermarket and fish and chips but as it is the second Wednesday in the month it is WI this evening.

Happy Wednesdayeveryone. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I have not been feeling well. This a.m. I was off to the doctor. He ordered a billion blood test, an EKG, a CT scan, and a ultra sound. The only test I had to leave the room for was the CT scan. All the other tests were done on portable equipment without me moving a step. The doctor came in and gave me the good results from all the tests within an hour. I am home exhausted from doing nothing, but glad to know there is nothing wrong except I feel lousy. Maybe a week of sunshine will make me feel better.


If I had any extra sunshine, I would send you heaps of it; but we have had lots of cloud cover & much needed rain. I hope you have a good amount of sunshine today! xoxoxo



London Girl said:


> Happy for the good news but frustrated for you that you don't have an answer, although 'no news....'! I hope you get the sunshine you need dear and plenty of it!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Most of my days turn out like that, I lie in bed with such big plans in my head then sit here chatting to my KP buddies all day!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yep, I can totally relate to that, I feel like I am chatting to all of you, but I am answering your posts! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Greeting on this wet Wednesday. I had to check the calendar as you were later posting this a.m. I had no idea if it was Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday. Mr. Wonderful is starting to confuse me by changing the days of his normal activities. I cannot trust anyone anymore to do things on the correct day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and chillly Surrey. Off for the day with a friend to go to the local Spinners, Weavers and Dyers Guild. So sorry Jinx no supermarket and fish and chips but as it is the second Wednesday in the month it is WI this evening.
> 
> Happy Wednesdayeveryone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from another dull wet part of the world. I am finding it more and more ridiculous that we all have to have heat and lights on to be comfortable during the day. Hoping we get sunshine and warmer temperatures very very soon.


You and me both, how did you get on at the specialist yesterday? xx


----------



## jinx

Xiang Thanks for that. It is now 3 C and feels like 0 C. It is rainy and the rain will continue until Sunday when we should get some sun. 
Roll on Sunday roll on.


----------



## jinx

I was so sick I could not keep the appointment. Silly not going to the doctor as one is sick? I will be going on Tuesday when I hopefully will be feeling much better. Thanks for asking.


Barn-dweller said:


> You and me both, how did you get on at the specialist yesterday? xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are feeling more yourself soon.


I always think that is going to happen tomorrow; and I often feel better the next morning, but by the time I have done one of the things I want to get done, I am usually back to exhausted again!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have zip-off cargo pants with multiple pockets along the sides that zip the bottoms off to become long shorts. I live in those things in the summer. I actually have to patch/repair some of the pockets that have started to detach.


Those wouldn't have been seen as acceptable to wear as uniform parts, but if I had found something similar, in Navy, I probably would have given them a try!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about your car issue yesterday. Well done on the progress on your top. :sm23: xxxooo


From me also, Mav! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I like the looks of that film June, I've seen it advertised.





London Girl said:


> I enjoyed, didn't look at my watch once! I think you might enjoy it too!! xxxx


My older sister went and saw that yesterday, I think she enjoyed it, although I haven't heard from her yet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I have finished catching up, for now, so I hope the warm weather comes in a lot faster than the Weather Forecasters predict! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, wet Wales. It's so dark we've got the lights on and the fire lit already (DH actually did it). Obviously a stay in and knit day so that is what I will do, have a great day whatever you are doing. xx


Pouring with rain here to and very dark and gloomy!! I have to go out later so hopefully, it will stop by then! Have a cosy day in the warm and dry and I'm still hoping your knee will miraculously mend itself!! Would you not consider seeing someone privately as you are in such discomfort? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, lovely ladies! Today is Flora Day in Cornwall, it's a very old tradition and these days, a great tourist puller but it is fun to watch! The children are, I think still dancing but at midday, in about two hours, the mid-day dance starts, think men in top hats and tails, ladies in ballgowns and wedding hats, dancing down the street!! It's fun to watch the larger ladies who were daft enough to wear strapless dresses, trying to hang on to their dignity!! I am posting a live-link camera here, do have a look if you can!! xxxxx

https://www.youtube.com/user/johnboase/live?fbclid=IwAR0bJY_tS1kGEKit1fMFErDtCpesjHMyOjQcEkouolXd6ILY8k_eH5Noggg


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Pouring with rain here to and very dark and gloomy!! I have to go out later so hopefully, it will stop by then! Have a cosy day in the warm and dry and I'm still hoping your knee will miraculously mend itself!! Would you not consider seeing someone privately as you are in such discomfort? xxxx


Yes it did cross my mind ditto with my eye but that sort of money is not really within our reach easily. Hope you have a dry trip out, no decorating today then? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it did cross my mind ditto with my eye but that sort of money is not really within our reach easily. Hope you have a dry trip out, no decorating today then? xxxx :sm23:


Oh, yes, I am off to do a half hour stint right now!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely ladies! Today is Flora Day in Cornwall, it's a very old tradition and these days, a great tourist puller but it is fun to watch! The children are, I think still dancing but at midday, in about two hours, the mid-day dance starts, think men in top hats and tails, ladies in ballgowns and wedding hats, dancing down the street!! It's fun to watch the larger ladies who were daft enough to wear strapless dresses, trying to hang on to their dignity!! I am posting a live-link camera here, do have a look if you can!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/johnboase/live?fbclid=IwAR0bJY_tS1kGEKit1fMFErDtCpesjHMyOjQcEkouolXd6ILY8k_eH5Noggg


Is this the one in Helston or do a have it in a lot of places down there? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. That was interesting. Thanks for sharing. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely ladies! Today is Flora Day in Cornwall, it's a very old tradition and these days, a great tourist puller but it is fun to watch! The children are, I think still dancing but at midday, in about two hours, the mid-day dance starts, think men in top hats and tails, ladies in ballgowns and wedding hats, dancing down the street!! It's fun to watch the larger ladies who were daft enough to wear strapless dresses, trying to hang on to their dignity!! I am posting a live-link camera here, do have a look if you can!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/johnboase/live?fbclid=IwAR0bJY_tS1kGEKit1fMFErDtCpesjHMyOjQcEkouolXd6ILY8k_eH5Noggg


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 5'c (41'F). Sunny today. The trees are ready to burst with leaves. The grass is dark green and growing. The front lawn was mowed on Monday and needs mowing again already.
Everything is good here. The car behaved yesterday. My knitting behaved. My Bella-kitty didn't. She woke me up at 3:00 am wanting her breakfast and then bugged me for the next 2 hours so I didnt' get any more sleep.


----------



## jinx

Just wondering if you have researched your symptom online. Perhaps if you had some idea what the problem is there would be some things you could be doing to help yourself before you get to see the leg man. Do you have appointments set up? Is there any newly appearing signs that it could be a bakers cyst? I wish you the very best in getting these issues resolved.



Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it did cross my mind ditto with my eye but that sort of money is not really within our reach easily. Hope you have a dry trip out, no decorating today then? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely ladies! Today is Flora Day in Cornwall, it's a very old tradition and these days, a great tourist puller but it is fun to watch! The children are, I think still dancing but at midday, in about two hours, the mid-day dance starts, think men in top hats and tails, ladies in ballgowns and wedding hats, dancing down the street!! It's fun to watch the larger ladies who were daft enough to wear strapless dresses, trying to hang on to their dignity!! I am posting a live-link camera here, do have a look if you can!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/johnboase/live?fbclid=IwAR0bJY_tS1kGEKit1fMFErDtCpesjHMyOjQcEkouolXd6ILY8k_eH5Noggg


I think I'm between dances as the live feed just has a bunch of people standing around but I did find a you-tube recording of the earlier dancing, and pictures of the children dancing last year. Very interesting.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Just wondering if you have researched your symptom online. Perhaps if you had some idea what the problem is there would be some things you could be doing to help yourself before you get to see the leg man. Do you have appointments set up? Is there any newly appearing signs that it could be a bakers cyst? I wish you the very best in getting these issues resolved.


Have researched my eye and that means laser treatment, with the knee not sure what to researched, x-rays are clear and ligaments and muscles need scans which is at least a 2 month waiting list. There's no real swelling so cyst has been ruled out. So looks as though I will just have to grin and bear it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Pouring with rain here to and very dark and gloomy!! I have to go out later so hopefully, it will stop by then! Have a cosy day in the warm and dry and I'm still hoping your knee will miraculously mend itself!! Would you not consider seeing someone privately as you are in such discomfort? xxxx


Do you have to do a rain dance to drive the gloom away? Hopefully it will clear before you need to go out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Those wouldn't have been seen as acceptable to wear as uniform parts, but if I had found something similar, in Navy, I probably would have given them a try!????????????


I'm not allowed to wear them to work either. But I pop them on as soon as I'm home from work.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Xiang Thanks for that. It is now 3 C and feels like 0 C. It is rainy and the rain will continue until Sunday when we should get some sun.
> Roll on Sunday roll on.


Our rain is supposed to start tonight. It would be nice to get to more spring-like temperatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Greeting on this wet Wednesday. I had to check the calendar as you were later posting this a.m. I had no idea if it was Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday. Mr. Wonderful is starting to confuse me by changing the days of his normal activities. I cannot trust anyone anymore to do things on the correct day.


My computer and phone tell me what day it is, or I'd be lost.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yep, I can totally relate to that, I feel like I am chatting to all of you, but I am answering your posts! xoxoxo


It's just a "time-delayed" long running chat.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> If I had any extra sunshine, I would send you heaps of it; but we have had lots of cloud cover & much needed rain. I hope you have a good amount of sunshine today! xoxoxo


Am I correct that you are getting more rain than usual? That would be good for the plants.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and chillly Surrey. Off for the day with a friend to go to the local Spinners, Weavers and Dyers Guild. So sorry Jinx no supermarket and fish and chips but as it is the second Wednesday in the month it is WI this evening.
> 
> Happy Wednesdayeveryone. xx


Happy Wednesday. Enjoy your guild and WI meetings.


----------



## nitz8catz

The big school fire from yesterday is still burning. Excavation equipment has been brought in to demolish a large part of the school to get rid of the last of the fire. The overhead shots look like 3/4 of the school is gone. Lucky for the fire men, no new school fire has been started.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, wet Wales. It's so dark we've got the lights on and the fire lit already (DH actually did it). Obviously a stay in and knit day so that is what I will do, have a great day whatever you are doing. xx


That does sound like a good day to sit and knit by the fire.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello my Lovely ladies, it was my Craft day this morning, and 2 of the Ladies gave the rest of us Hand massages, for Mothers Day, which we celebrate on Sunday, this weekend. Most of the other ladies had their nails done also, but I don't like the way the polish makea my nails feel, so I just have natural nails.
> I also thought I was having a great day (I was trying very hard to portray that, anyway) but one of the older ladies asked if I was ok; then we had quite a long chat about FM, after which I felt so much better, so all in all, I had a very good day! :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> I will now do a bit of a catch up. xoxoxo


That does sound like you had a great day. I hope you have many more like that.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm the same, my kids think they need to get me out of the house. But I quite like time to myself often. I love visits from them if course and vice versa. But some days I just don't want to be bothered. If I want to do something or not do anything, well that's the beauty of me time.
> So I completely understand ????


When I want to be by myself, I go to the lake in Peterborough, but that only works in the summer on days without rain. There really are people all around me, but none of them know me and don't come up and want to talk, so I'm by myself. Now, I just need to find some place like that for winter or rainy days. :sm17:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Is this the one in Helston or do a have it in a lot of places down there? xxxx


There is only one and it's Helston!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 5'c (41'F). Sunny today. The trees are ready to burst with leaves. The grass is dark green and growing. The front lawn was mowed on Monday and needs mowing again already.
> Everything is good here. The car behaved yesterday. My knitting behaved. My Bella-kitty didn't. She woke me up at 3:00 am wanting her breakfast and then bugged me for the next 2 hours so I didnt' get any more sleep.


May have been easier to get up, feed her and then go back to sleep! Or you could keep some kitty snacks in your room for emergencies!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Start a second email address for you. On the new computer change users to the second email address. The second address will be useful when you are forced to give an email address to a site you only want to use once.


I have multiple emails, one for junk, one for financial interactions, like Paypal and one for everything else. It helps keep everything tidy.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have to do a rain dance to drive the gloom away? Hopefully it will clear before you need to go out.


Thanks but sadly, I am about to go out and it is now raining even harder!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

It doesn't show well, but this is the first time in years that our Magnolia has flowers on it. Usually the Blue Jays eat the flower buds before they can open.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks but sadly, I am about to go out and it is now raining even harder!! xxxx


Oh sorry, I hope you have a good raincoat.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> May have been easier to get up, feed her and then go back to sleep! Or you could keep some kitty snacks in your room for emergencies!! xxxx


If I had gone downstairs and got her food, I would have been just as awake. She's curled up in her bed on the stairs and is now fast asleep. I should go wake her up. :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Thought I was in trouble then! I must have been a little too free with the water while stripping the wallpaper as I blew very fuse in the house, just as DH was watching a tennis match on his PC! After a bit of a wait-and-see and after several attempts, we got the electricity back. How am I supposed to get wallpaper off without water??!!! Going to escape for a while now, rain or no rain!! Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Have researched my eye and that means laser treatment, with the knee not sure what to researched, x-rays are clear and ligaments and muscles need scans which is at least a 2 month waiting list. There's no real swelling so cyst has been ruled out. So looks as though I will just have to grin and bear it. xx


Does Voltarol (Voltaren?) help at all?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late so I'm signing off.
Everyone have a great Wednesday.
Oh my gosh I need to get the bins out.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Have researched my eye and that means laser treatment, with the knee not sure what to researched, x-rays are clear and ligaments and muscles need scans which is at least a 2 month waiting list. There's no real swelling so cyst has been ruled out. So looks as though I will just have to grin and bear it. xx


I sure hope your name is on that waiting list and you get to the top of the list sooner rather than later. This is a site that has a list of possibilities for behind the knee pain. https://www.healthline.com/health/pain-in-back-of-knee Perhaps, if you wanted to read the list and see perhaps if you can find something that relates to your situation. Most of what I have read suggests rest, ice, elevate, compression bandage, ibuprofen, and seeing a doctor. I am not saying this is what you should do. These are just suggestions I have found to relieve pain when someone has behind the knee pain.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Does Voltarol (Voltaren?) help at all?


Unfortunately no. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning from another dull wet part of the world. I am finding it more and more ridiculous that we all have to have heat and lights on to be comfortable during the day. Hoping we get sunshine and warmer temperatures very very soon.


It's gloomy here in Madison, WI too. But, I have the evening with the DGD's too look forward to. A pub dinner and then back home for homemade strawberry shortcake!


----------



## jinx

That is exactly what I do, check the computer or the phone. Purple is usually dependable but sometimes she tells us it is Thursday when it is Tuesday.????????????


nitz8catz said:


> My computer and phone tell me what day it is, or I'd be lost.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> It's gloomy here in Madison, WI too. But, I have the evening with the DGD's too look forward to. A pub dinner and then back home for homemade strawberry shortcake!


The rain is coming from your directions. You will get clear skies before we do. 
Rain or no rain your day should be lovely.


----------



## sandj

Why is this under the swap section?? 

????


----------



## jinx

Swap section also includes groups.



sandj said:


> Why is this under the swap section??
> 
> ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> It's gloomy here in Madison, WI too. But, I have the evening with the DGD's too look forward to. A pub dinner and then back home for homemade strawberry shortcake!


That shoudl brighten you day. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It's gloomy here in Madison, WI too. But, I have the evening with the DGD's too look forward to. A pub dinner and then back home for homemade strawberry shortcake!


Sounds perfect, in spite of the gloominess!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It doesn't show well, but this is the first time in years that our Magnolia has flowers on it. Usually the Blue Jays eat the flower buds before they can open.


I hope it does even better next year, hopefully, the blue jays will have moved on to something tastier!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely ladies! Today is Flora Day in Cornwall, it's a very old tradition and these days, a great tourist puller but it is fun to watch! The children are, I think still dancing but at midday, in about two hours, the mid-day dance starts, think men in top hats and tails, ladies in ballgowns and wedding hats, dancing down the street!! It's fun to watch the larger ladies who were daft enough to wear strapless dresses, trying to hang on to their dignity!! I am posting a live-link camera here, do have a look if you can!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/johnboase/live?fbclid=IwAR0bJY_tS1kGEKit1fMFErDtCpesjHMyOjQcEkouolXd6ILY8k_eH5Noggg


Cornwall by the sea...

What a way to start my morning June, Flora Day is incredible. I couldn't watch the live stream but Youtube had many video's all the way back to 1929 and I'm sure you have all been dancing long before that. All the school children are so beautiful in white! And the opening ceremony is quite entertaining too. I envy all your traditions. My Lily of the Valley is just starting to open and it was lovely to see all the folk wearing a nosegay of it in the celebration. Thank you for sharing this and all the other special places in your country! ???????????? xoxox


----------



## linkan

My brains are trying to escape my head again today ????????????????


----------



## linkan

And then I get a text saying... 

"Not sure if my water broke, or if ipeed myself"


----------



## RookieRetiree

Front and back of Mother’s Day present painted by my DGD’s. I love it.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It doesn't show well, but this is the first time in years that our Magnolia has flowers on it. Usually the Blue Jays eat the flower buds before they can open.


What's wrong with those bluejays anyhow? I'd bring some of those beautiful flowers in the house. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> And then I get a text saying...
> 
> "Not sure if my water broke, or if ipeed myself"


Too funny.. wait till the dam breaks, she'll know! xoxo


----------



## linkan

I told her a few ways to tell the difference.I took more migraine Excedrin and now I'm going to hit my pillow with my head so that when my brains seep out I'll know where they went ????


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Front and back of Mother's Day present painted by my DGD's. I love it.


Beautiful ❣


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Cornwall by the sea...
> 
> What a way to start my morning June, Flora Day is incredible. I couldn't watch the live stream but Youtube had many video's all the way back to 1929 and I'm sure you have all been dancing long before that. All the school children are so beautiful in white! And the opening ceremony is quite entertaining too. I envy all your traditions. My Lily of the Valley is just starting to open and it was lovely to see all the folk wearing a nosegay of it in the celebration. Thank you for sharing this and all the other special places in your country! ???????????? xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cool ????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Swap section also includes groups.


???? You answered that much better than me in my current state of migraine-dom . Lol


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 5'c (41'F). Sunny today. The trees are ready to burst with leaves. The grass is dark green and growing. The front lawn was mowed on Monday and needs mowing again already.
> Everything is good here. The car behaved yesterday. My knitting behaved. My Bella-kitty didn't. She woke me up at 3:00 am wanting her breakfast and then bugged me for the next 2 hours so I didnt' get any more sleep.


Wish things had behaved for me.. went out to mow the acre of grass at Mom's and the tractor battery was dead, didn't get turned over during Winter. So put it on the charger. Went to my trusty push mower next as it always runs but not yesterday! So in the trunk it went to give it overhaul at home. Final try was the weed eater and wouldn't you know it after 15 minutes it died. ahhhhh! Stop off at Home Hardware on the way back for a new one. A day of futility. Cat's have built in clocks... fed mine 2 hrs early and they expect dinner 2 hrs early as well, we are servants to them. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I hope it does even better next year, hopefully, the blue jays will have moved on to something tastier!!


The only blue jays I like are the Toronto ball team. :sm02: xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Cornwall by the sea...
> 
> What a way to start my morning June, Flora Day is incredible. I couldn't watch the live stream but Youtube had many video's all the way back to 1929 and I'm sure you have all been dancing long before that. All the school children are so beautiful in white! And the opening ceremony is quite entertaining too. I envy all your traditions. My Lily of the Valley is just starting to open and it was lovely to see all the folk wearing a nosegay of it in the celebration. Thank you for sharing this and all the other special places in your country! ???????????? xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you enjoyed it, they put such a massive amount of work into it and it is such a joyful thing to watch!! What is the Cornish seaside town, I can't recognise it!? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> And then I get a text saying...
> 
> "Not sure if my water broke, or if ipeed myself"


Uh-oh, here we go!!! Push, Jen!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Front and back of Mother's Day present painted by my DGD's. I love it.


That's beautiful, what a lovely gift!!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> So glad you enjoyed it, they put such a massive amount of work into it and it is such a joyful thing to watch!! What is the Cornish seaside town, I can't recognise it!? xxxx


That's what came up for Cornwall, but then Cornwall is inland isn't it? Probably the toe out in the ocean of that area. xoxox


----------



## jinx

That is very special. Something that can not be bought in a store nor can it ever be replace. Lucky you.


RookieRetiree said:


> Front and back of Mother's Day present painted by my DGD's. I love it.


----------



## jinx

Ugh. What an awful way to spend the day. I was thinking I was not making much headway on my projects today. It seemed fixing one thing broke another thing and fixing that caused me to have to redo the first thing. However, my day was better than yours.


Islander said:


> Wish things had behaved for me.. went out to mow the acre of grass at Mom's and the tractor battery was dead, didn't get turned over during Winter. So put it on the charger. Went to my trusty push mower next as it always runs but not yesterday! So in the trunk it went to give it overhaul at home. Final try was the weed eater and wouldn't you know it after 15 minutes it died. ahhhhh! Stop off at Home Hardware on the way back for a new one. A day of futility. Cat's have built in clocks... fed mine 2 hrs early and they expect dinner 2 hrs early as well, we are servants to them. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are suffering such a painful headache. Hope you get to rest in peace and quiet so the pain lessens. 


linkan said:


> My brains are trying to escape my head again today ????????????????


----------



## jinx

I enjoyed your link. I had to work several rows on the afghan before they got to the dancing. It was very interesting. So much time and money go into an event and it is over so quickly. 


London Girl said:


> So glad you enjoyed it, they put such a massive amount of work into it and it is such a joyful thing to watch!! What is the Cornish seaside town, I can't recognise it!? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Front and back of Mother's Day present painted by my DGD's. I love it.


That's wonderful! :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's what came up for Cornwall, but then Cornwall is inland isn't it? Probably the toe out in the ocean of that area. xoxox


Cornwall is a whole county, pretty big with lots and lots of coastline. I've gone a little too far to the east with my red line but not too much!! xxxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Uh-oh, here we go!!! Push, Jen!!! xxxxxxxx


The doc said to go to the hospital so, she is going to shower and get ready, so am I and then it's off to the hospital.

I'll be sure to keep everyone informed.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> The doc said to go to the hospital so, she is going to shower and get ready, so am I and then it's off to the hospital.
> 
> I'll be sure to keep everyone informed.


Oh yes, please do, we will be with you all the way love, so exciting!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I told her a few ways to tell the difference.I took more migraine Excedrin and now I'm going to hit my pillow with my head so that when my brains seep out I'll know where they went ????


So sorry, Angela, that you are in so much pain. Sending many gentle, healing and comforting hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

On baby watch!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> On baby watch!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

????????????????xxxxx


SaxonLady said:


> It did! We saw how relaxed and happy you were in your freedom. It made the day as much for us as for you.


 :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Sounds as though you had a great weekend, hope the boys all enjoyed their camp. It was a coincidence you met Yi Yang, I hope when he looks at his poster he thinks of you & glorious Worthing. 


SaxonLady said:


> DS2 and the grandsons are down on Salisbury Plain in the landrover and tents with the army. Having a great weekend I hope. Three meals a day including full English breakfast, all cooked on a field kitchen.
> Our concert yesterday was a really good one. The lovely Yi Yang Chen played The Egyptian Piano concerto wonderfully. It was good to see him again. I got several cuddles. It was the last concert of the season, and probably the best.
> It all ended with a lovely little story. After the concerts we have to drive around removing 4 banners advertising the concert. They are each about 2 metres by one. We collected them in a slightly different order to usual. The second one we went to collect was on a fence outside a shop up on the downs. While DH was drilling out the screws two men came out of the shop and gave a whoop of delight. One was Yi Yang himself. He was staying near the shop and had gone in to ask if he could have the banner. He was told it wasn't theirs to give. How about that for incredible timing! DH got the other one out of the car, rolled them closely up together and put them in the strong cardboard roll they had been wrapped around. He can now get them back to America where he teaches in a university. He will put one on the wall of his study.


----------



## LondonChris

Looking forward to hearing news! Xx


linkan said:


> The doc said to go to the hospital so, she is going to shower and get ready, so am I and then it's off to the hospital.
> 
> I'll be sure to keep everyone informed.


----------



## LondonChris

When we had our cats we used to keep a box of biscuits so we didn't have to get up as early as they wanted us to.


London Girl said:


> May have been easier to get up, feed her and then go back to sleep! Or you could keep some kitty snacks in your room for emergencies!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm at Stephens. And shall be home tomorrow. I've just had some spaghetti bog and it's was very nice. Donna came this morning and she is looking well, and I had a cuppa with Karen. I won't see her until Monday, I think cos her family are travelling up from down south to stay with her for a few days. 

My mood is still a little down but I'm working on it. I'll catch up luv yawl.


----------



## LondonChris

That's lovely, lucky you. Happy Mother's Day too!


RookieRetiree said:


> Front and back of Mother's Day present painted by my DGD's. I love it.


----------



## LondonChris

Whoops !


linkan said:


> And then I get a text saying...
> 
> "Not sure if my water broke, or if ipeed myself"


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens. And shall be home tomorrow. I've just had some spaghetti bog and it's was very nice. Donna came this morning and she is looking well, and I had a cuppa with Karen. I won't see her until Monday, I think cos her family are travelling up from down south to stay with her for a few days.
> 
> My mood is still a little down but I'm working on it. I'll catch up luv yawl.


Sounds like a busy but enjoyable day. Sending many warm and comforting hugs and lots of hugs. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Only been only once,it is a beautiful part of Great Britain. Hope to visit again sometime. I know how much you love it June.


London Girl said:


> Cornwall is a whole county, pretty big with lots and lots of coastline. I've gone a little too far to the east with my red line but not too much!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. We have had a day of sunshine & showers. Went out this afternoon to meet friends for tea, drove through torrential rain, when we got there the place was dry & beautiful sunshine, only about 5 miles away. It was good to catch up with our friends, we realised we hadn’t seen each other since the New Year, where is this going?


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Only been only once,it is a beautiful part of Great Britain. Hope to visit again sometime. I know how much you love it June.


I've been there lots of times, even had our honeymoon there, it's gorgeous down there if you could only guarantee the weather. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Too funny.. wait till the dam breaks, she'll know! xoxo


I didn't trish...mine just puddles away bit by bit for three days.....not at all what I expected at the ripe age of 22


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> The doc said to go to the hospital so, she is going to shower and get ready, so am I and then it's off to the hospital.
> 
> I'll be sure to keep everyone informed.


Deep breathing Jen. Then fast pants......not the kind you wear but pant as in panting....????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and chillly Surrey. Off for the day with a friend to go to the local Spinners, Weavers and Dyers Guild. So sorry Jinx no supermarket and fish and chips but as it is the second Wednesday in the month it is WI this evening.
> 
> Happy Wednesdayeveryone. xx


Your day sounds very exciting, I hope you are able to take photos, so that we can share your experience! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I looked them up when she mentioned it and was so traumatized not only did I have nightmares about spiders, so did all my offspring !!


Dear Ange, that was why we tell you not to look! I'm sorry you, and your offspring, got so traumatised by the photo. I hope you are all feeling a bit more relaxed, by now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm the same, my kids think they need to get me out of the house. But I quite like time to myself often. I love visits from them if course and vice versa. But some days I just don't want to be bothered. If I want to do something or not do anything, well that's the beauty of me time.
> So I completely understand ????


Susan, I agree with you; I love seeing the younger generations of my family, but I also love, and need, time for myself. I am also fortunate, in that my DD's fully understand that I also need time to myself, as they also need "self-space", to maintain their sanity. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> That sounds lovely. At my advanced age I am discovering a massage of any part of the body is good therapy. Another good therapy is talking with another who seems to understand and appreciate things we are experiencing. You indeed had a good day in my opinion.


I totally agree with you, on my good day; because the person who did the hand massage, also included a treatment of Reiki, which was also very helpful for me! When I had been home for a while, I felt pleasantly tired, but not enough to go to sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Josephine, something for your spare time... felted Dread kits... could be lucrative? :sm02: :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

I finally finished Marcelina’s sweater!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished Marcelina's sweater!


It's wonderful! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

They are inducing at 10pm ... So about 20 minutes from now... Cross those fingers y'all.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> They are inducing at 10pm ... So about 20 minutes from now... Cross those fingers y'all.


Fingers crossed indeed! You're all in my thoughts. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, sorry some of you are still getting the dreary winter weather! It has finally come to my corner of the world. I really don't know why Netball & football are played in this season, although I did play Hockey in this season, when I was younger. ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I was so sick I could not keep the appointment. Silly not going to the doctor as one is sick? I will be going on Tuesday when I hopefully will be feeling much better. Thanks for asking.


I understand that fully, as I have had to do that, on the odd occasion; especially as I didn't want to infect anyone else! I had even had the Flue vaccination, prior to being infected! So being vaccinated, really did not help me! 
I contine to get vaccinated, but I also question the validity of me having these vaccinations, die to the fact that it did not protect me from the full effects of influenza! Then my doctor told me off for not going to see her when I was ill, instead of waiting until I was well, & I just told her that I was at well enough to go out into the public arena! She did agree with me though! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, wet Wales. It's so dark we've got the lights on and the fire lit already (DH actually did it). Obviously a stay in and knit day so that is what I will do, have a great day whatever you are doing. xx





jinx said:


> Morning from another dull wet part of the world. I am finding it more and more ridiculous that we all have to have heat and lights on to be comfortable during the day. Hoping we get sunshine and warmer temperatures very very soon.


Now, if this sounds a little selfish, I don't mean it too, so I apologise for that; but I really want my Summer back, although I would be extremely happy with our regular Spring temperatures. Those would be much more preferable to our Winter temperatures, even tho` my Winter temps are relatively mild, compared to the temperatures the rest of you have lived with!????????????


----------



## lifeline

Hi all. Yesterday we had a spectacular hail storm. I've never seen hail stones as big as they were. It came on at home time so I had to brave running through it to let the poor parents standing waiting, into the hall. 
Hopefully nothing quite so amazing today as we are off for a trip, traveling by bus.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and sunny London!! I have spent the morning stripping wallpaper from my kitchen/diner ready for something new in a few weeks. I'm thinking that if I just do a bit every day, I will be done in no time!
> 
> We are off to see the film, Tolkien this afternoon, leaving shortly!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx





grandma susan said:


> I like the looks of that film June, I've seen it advertised.


Thank goodness *SOMEONE* is getting some lovely weather! June, I really hope that you have enough spare time, to just sit, and soak in, that beautiful, natural sunshine! Just get your Deck Chair out, apply your 50+ Sunscreen, grab your knitting (or a book) and relax in the sunshine, for an hour, or two, depending on thetime you choose todo this! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished Marcelina's sweater!


Lovely. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> They are inducing at 10pm ... So about 20 minutes from now... Cross those fingers y'all.


Wow, she's probably had her by now, hope all went OK. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Yesterday we had a spectacular hail storm. I've never seen hail stones as big as they were. It came on at home time so I had to brave running through it to let the poor parents standing waiting, into the hall.
> Hopefully nothing quite so amazing today as we are off for a trip, traveling by bus.


Hope you weren't too battered by the hail, where are you off to today? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a wet and murky Wales. Looks as though it's going to be another miserable day weatherwise oh well back to the knitting. Fire refused to light for DH so have got that going, easy dinner so that's my day planned. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. Apparently we had a lot of rain here too and a heavy hail storm that turned everything white for a while and Mr P said Bentley was out in it and came in a needed a lot of cuddles.

I had a great time yesterday at the Spinners, Weavers and Dyers Guild. There were about a dozen lovely ladies and I have never seen so many different types of spinning wheels. Trish you would have loved it here, not much chat but the gentle buzzing of wheels and some beautiful yarn being produced. I spoke to a tapestry weaver and go quite a lot of help from her.

In the evening was the WI where we had a talk and demonstration from a wood turner, it was quite interesting and he bought some lovely finished objects.

Today I have some tidying up to do and then I want to spin some of the lovely tops I bought in Wales.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Islander

It's 2 a.m.... just checking to see how Angela, Jen and baby Marcelina are doing. Back to bed now.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thank goodness *SOMEONE* is getting some lovely weather! June, I really hope that you have enough spare time, to just sit, and soak in, that beautiful, natural sunshine! Just get your Deck Chair out, apply your 50+ Sunscreen, grab your knitting (or a book) and relax in the sunshine, for an hour, or two, depending on thetime you choose todo this! ???????? xoxoxo


Sadly, it only lasted for about 20 minutes!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished Marcelina's sweater!


It's a gorgeous colour and beautifully knitted!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, sorry some of you are still getting the dreary winter weather! It has finally come to my corner of the world. I really don't know why Netball & football are played in this season, although I did play Hockey in this season, when I was younger. ????????????????


Oh dear, not the usual image of Oz I have in my mind!!! I guess it freshens things up a bit though!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a, yet again, gloomy London, we are forecast storms today! :sm16: Waiting with bated breath to hear that little Marcelina has entered the world, thinking of the Linky family and of course, wishing you well!

What did we think of the name of the new Royal baby then? I'm still not sure, my first reaction was subdued horror but I expect I'll get used to it! He's a beautiful baby, but then, aren't they all?!!

I shall be back to the wallpaper scrapping shortly, then I shall clean the bathroom and hopefully sew this afternoon!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you, all as ever!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, gloomy London, we are forecast storms today! :sm16: Waiting with bated breath to hear that little Marcelina has entered the world, thinking of the Linky family and of course, wishing you well!
> 
> What did we think of the name of the new Royal baby then? I'm still not sure, my first reaction was subdued horror but I expect I'll get used to it! He's a beautiful baby, but then, aren't they all?!!
> 
> I shall be back to the wallpaper scrapping shortly, then I shall clean the bathroom and hopefully sew this afternoon!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you, all as ever!! xxxxxx


No storms forecast here I don't think but very wet and gloomy. Not sure about the name, I'm sure it will grow on us and if they keep it to the shortened form and it's not Archibald then it might be OK. Like the way they've got an American bit in with Harrison. Have fun in your sewing room, won't mention what goes before it. :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is wet, cold, and gloomy on both sides of the pond this a.m. 
We cannot take credit for Harrison. Harrison means son of Harry. I thought that was quite fitting. 


Barn-dweller said:


> No storms forecast here I don't think but very wet and gloomy. Not sure about the name, I'm sure it will grow on us and if they keep it to the shortened form and it's not Archibald then it might be OK. Like the way they've got an American bit in with Harrison. Have fun in your sewing room, won't mention what goes before it. :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Thanks for reminding me of the chore that is waiting for me this a.m. It is convenient to have two of them except when it comes to cleaning. Luckily mine are so small I can almost stand in the middle of the room and clean all the corner. Enjoy your sewing this afternoon. I will be crocheting a red scarf for the red scarf challenge.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, gloomy London, we are forecast storms today! :sm16: Waiting with bated breath to hear that little Marcelina has entered the world, thinking of the Linky family and of course, wishing you well!
> 
> What did we think of the name of the new Royal baby then? I'm still not sure, my first reaction was subdued horror but I expect I'll get used to it! He's a beautiful baby, but then, aren't they all?!!
> 
> I shall be back to the wallpaper scrapping shortly, then I shall clean the bathroom and hopefully sew this afternoon!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you, all as ever!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. How nice Mr. P was available to cuddle Bentley. 
I would have enjoyed seeing all the wheels. To me there is something peaceful and serene to seeing a wheel work.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. Apparently we had a lot of rain here too and a heavy hail storm that turned everything white for a while and Mr P said Bentley was out in it and came in a needed a lot of cuddles.
> 
> I had a great time yesterday at the Spinners, Weavers and Dyers Guild. There were about a dozen lovely ladies and I have never seen so many different types of spinning wheels. Trish you would have loved it here, not much chat but the gentle buzzing of wheels and some beautiful yarn being produced. I spoke to a tapestry weaver and go quite a lot of help from her.
> 
> In the evening was the WI where we had a talk and demonstration from a wood turner, it was quite interesting and he bought some lovely finished objects.
> 
> Today I have some tidying up to do and then I want to spin some of the lovely tops I bought in Wales.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

It was so nice of you to sacrifice yourself to let the parents in. Seems rain, wind, and hail is occurring everywhere. Is there no place that is having lovely weather?


lifeline said:


> Hi all. Yesterday we had a spectacular hail storm. I've never seen hail stones as big as they were. It came on at home time so I had to brave running through it to let the poor parents standing waiting, into the hall.
> Hopefully nothing quite so amazing today as we are off for a trip, traveling by bus.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, wet Wales. It's so dark we've got the lights on and the fire lit already (DH actually did it). Obviously a stay in and knit day so that is what I will do, have a great day whatever you are doing. xx


So the fire stayed lit, and you are nice and snuggly warm?
I am in my chair, with Mint squished in with me, under a blanket, until we are ready for bed; then we will get into a snuggly warm bed. Winter is here, but I am so glad we don't have snow, or the extreme cold temperatures that you get. I do hope you get the warm temperatures, in the very near future! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, what a mess. Hoping it was absorbed quickly.


Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, sorry some of you are still getting the dreary winter weather! It has finally come to my corner of the world. I really don't know why Netball & football are played in this season, although I did play Hockey in this season, when I was younger. ????????????????


----------



## jinx

Waiting patiently for good news. Praying all went well.


linkan said:


> They are inducing at 10pm ... So about 20 minutes from now... Cross those fingers y'all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It is wet, cold, and gloomy on both sides of the pond this a.m.
> We cannot take credit for Harrison. Harrison means son of Harry. I thought that was quite fitting.


Morning, never thought of it that way, brain cell not working today. xx


----------



## jinx

It looks soft, warm, and cuddly. Very nice work.


binkbrice said:


> I finally finished Marcelina's sweater!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). There is cloud building in. It will be gray and cool all day, with cold thunderstorms coming after supper and then the temperatures will rise. Which is not the usual pattern. Usually thunderstorms clear out hot humid weather.
The school firebug was spotted on security video as he tried to set fire to 7 more schools over the last two days. It's an older man with white hair, riding a motorcycle.
DD made a lovely green curry chicken with basmati rice, hummus and sour cream. It was yummy but I ate too much and was uncomfortable all night.
Tonight is Knit Night.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely ladies! Today is Flora Day in Cornwall, it's a very old tradition and these days, a great tourist puller but it is fun to watch! The children are, I think still dancing but at midday, in about two hours, the mid-day dance starts, think men in top hats and tails, ladies in ballgowns and wedding hats, dancing down the street!! It's fun to watch the larger ladies who were daft enough to wear strapless dresses, trying to hang on to their dignity!! I am posting a live-link camera here, do have a look if you can!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/johnboase/live?fbclid=IwAR0bJY_tS1kGEKit1fMFErDtCpesjHMyOjQcEkouolXd6ILY8k_eH5Noggg


I tried to watch it, but got an" invalid response" message! I will try pasting it in the search bar, a bit later on! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It was so nice of you to sacrifice yourself to let the parents in. Seems rain, wind, and hail is occurring everywhere. Is there no place that is having lovely weather?


Not here. We had noisy wind all night long and it is cool out. Rain is not forecast until after lunch when we will get thunder as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've been missing in action again. I'll do my usual and go back to Monday and catch up.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. How nice Mr. P was available to cuddle Bentley.
> I would have enjoyed seeing all the wheels. To me there is something peaceful and serene to seeing a wheel work.


It's Knit Night tonight so I hope it's Thursday. :sm11:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I've been missing in action again. I'll do my usual and go back to Monday and catch up.


Hope you've got a valid excuse. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for reminding me of the chore that is waiting for me this a.m. It is convenient to have two of them except when it comes to cleaning. Luckily mine are so small I can almost stand in the middle of the room and clean all the corner. Enjoy your sewing this afternoon. I will be crocheting a red scarf for the red scarf challenge.


What's the red scarf challenge? I haven't heard of that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. It is wet, cold, and gloomy on both sides of the pond this a.m.
> We cannot take credit for Harrison. Harrison means son of Harry. I thought that was quite fitting.


I kept thinking Harrison Ford, until someone pointed out son of Harry.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. That was interesting. Thanks for sharing.


I ended up searching on You Tube, and watching that one, which was quite good. I have seen it before! It looks like fun, but they do the dance over a long distance! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No storms forecast here I don't think but very wet and gloomy. Not sure about the name, I'm sure it will grow on us and if they keep it to the shortened form and it's not Archibald then it might be OK. Like the way they've got an American bit in with Harrison. Have fun in your sewing room, won't mention what goes before it. :sm23: xxxx


Archie sounds like someone who would meet his friends in a pub for a pint. I'm sure they were trying to avoid names on the usual royal name list.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, gloomy London, we are forecast storms today! :sm16: Waiting with bated breath to hear that little Marcelina has entered the world, thinking of the Linky family and of course, wishing you well!
> 
> What did we think of the name of the new Royal baby then? I'm still not sure, my first reaction was subdued horror but I expect I'll get used to it! He's a beautiful baby, but then, aren't they all?!!
> 
> I shall be back to the wallpaper scrapping shortly, then I shall clean the bathroom and hopefully sew this afternoon!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you, all as ever!! xxxxxx


Make sure you take breaks while you are wallpaper scraping. What will you do once the wallpaper is gone?


----------



## jinx

We miss you when you are not here. Glad you dropped in.


SaxonLady said:


> I've been missing in action again. I'll do my usual and go back to Monday and catch up.


----------



## jinx

Wanted to see if anyone was paying attention. We will be having taco's tonight.


nitz8catz said:


> It's Knit Night tonight so I hope it's Thursday. :sm11:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 5'c (41'F). Sunny today. The trees are ready to burst with leaves. The grass is dark green and growing. The front lawn was mowed on Monday and needs mowing again already.
> Everything is good here. The car behaved yesterday. My knitting behaved. My Bella-kitty didn't. She woke me up at 3:00 am wanting her breakfast and then bugged me for the next 2 hours so I didnt' get any more sleep.


Some of our beautiful fur babies have not learnt the appropriate times, to disturb their Humans during the night; they seem to think that when they are awake, then we should be awake also!????????????????????


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> What's the red scarf challenge? I haven't heard of that one.


It is for the states. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-604895-1.html I am not actually doing the challenge. I find it a useful way to use up small balls of yarn and to honor my grandson who is deployed.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. Apparently we had a lot of rain here too and a heavy hail storm that turned everything white for a while and Mr P said Bentley was out in it and came in a needed a lot of cuddles.
> 
> I had a great time yesterday at the Spinners, Weavers and Dyers Guild. There were about a dozen lovely ladies and I have never seen so many different types of spinning wheels. Trish you would have loved it here, not much chat but the gentle buzzing of wheels and some beautiful yarn being produced. I spoke to a tapestry weaver and go quite a lot of help from her.
> 
> In the evening was the WI where we had a talk and demonstration from a wood turner, it was quite interesting and he bought some lovely finished objects.
> 
> Today I have some tidying up to do and then I want to spin some of the lovely tops I bought in Wales.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Poor Bentley. Our Smokey, mama-cat, got beat up by a young male stray that came to our house. Other than losing some fur, she seems not the worst for wear. She checks carefully now before she leaves the house.
We used to have a lathe at our old house. It belonged to the harbourmaster and was used to create new spindles for the tall sailing ships that used to come to the port. One of the previous owners of the house had added an electric motor to it.
Your spinner guild meeting sounds like most meetings in Port Hope. Lots of spinning wheels here. Too bad I'm not coordinated enough to keep the wheel going in the same direction all the time. My e-spinner is working fine for me. I don't have to worry about it going the wrong way and only have to watch my drafting. Enjoy your spinning.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a wet and murky Wales. Looks as though it's going to be another miserable day weatherwise oh well back to the knitting. Fire refused to light for DH so have got that going, easy dinner so that's my day planned. Have a good one. xx


Have a nice easy day.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Yesterday we had a spectacular hail storm. I've never seen hail stones as big as they were. It came on at home time so I had to brave running through it to let the poor parents standing waiting, into the hall.
> Hopefully nothing quite so amazing today as we are off for a trip, traveling by bus.


Running in hailstorms is dangerous. I'm glad you were ok.
Enjoy the bus trip.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I think I'm between dances as the live feed just has a bunch of people standing around but I did find a you-tube recording of the earlier dancing, and pictures of the children dancing last year. Very interesting.


I just finished watching this years video, which had the children, the adults, and one man dressed in a beautiful blue, shoulderless gown. The gown sucked his slim shape, and he danced very well!????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, sorry some of you are still getting the dreary winter weather! It has finally come to my corner of the world. I really don't know why Netball & football are played in this season, although I did play Hockey in this season, when I was younger. ????????????????


Your backyard is beautiful. I love the raised gardens, cacti and figurines.


----------



## jinx

It seems many of us are thinking of Archie Bunker. He was a character on a t.v. show back in the 70's. 
The lead character, Archie Bunker, is a loudmouthed, uneducated bigot who believes in every stereotype he has ever heard. 
It was a take off on a British show, Till Death Us Do Part.


nitz8catz said:


> I kept thinking Harrison Ford, until someone pointed out son of Harry.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It seems many of us are thinking of Archie Bunker. He was a character on a t.v. show back in the 70's.
> The lead character, Archie Bunker, is a loudmouthed, uneducated bigot who believes in every stereotype he has ever heard.
> It was a take off on a British show, Till Death Us Do Part.


I never thought of that until you mentioned it. I did watch that show.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a wonderful day. Even if it is gloomy outside.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's amazing!! Hope the grandsons are having a great time!


I hope so. I've not seen any pictures.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have researched my eye and that means laser treatment, with the knee not sure what to researched, x-rays are clear and ligaments and muscles need scans which is at least a 2 month waiting list. There's no real swelling so cyst has been ruled out. So looks as though I will just have to grin and bear it. xx


Jacki if there is no real swelling, have any investigations been done, to see if there might be a possibility of any other Arthritic conditions developing. My left knee is where all of my problems began. I hope the problem with your knee(s), is something that is easily. and quickly, treated and healed; and the scans happen much earlier than 8 weeks! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have to do a rain dance to drive the gloom away? Hopefully it will clear before you need to go out.


Everyone knows of the presence of " Rain Dance", but even though I have never head of a should be a " Sun Dance", that one could do to call in the Sunshine, for a day, or three! Perhaps it is time to research the avialability of "Sun Dances", so that some clear skies will arrive sooner! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, on this cold and damp bank holiday Monday. I see we have another new prince. I am so pleased for Harry.
> 
> I've bought a rail ticket to go and see Josephine. She kindly said I could go for a little break, I got a senior railcard while I was on booking and I've saved quite a bit. My train fare was the same as I only paid for the tickets last year, but this time I had my senior rail ticket, so already it's paid for itself. I'm going next week, and really looking forward to a change of venue.
> 
> I went into Karen's for drinking chocolate this morning. I'm getting my hair permed on Friday, and tomorrow is over 60's. Marg has gone to Dorset and she's texted a couple of times from the bus. Seems a bit warmer down there. Anywheres warmer than the North Sea.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day. Love you all.


You'll have a wonderful time with Josephine. Well done on the travel savings!


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished Marcelina's sweater!


Just in time. Beautiful sweater.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Janet. Very special for you! xxxooo


I already did, hence three hugs and a beautiful beaming smile.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you were able to get the tests quickly and they were ok.sending you lots of love and hugs
> And hope you fell better tomorrow. Xxx


It is a relief to know that all is well. Feel better.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Okay so took Dd to the doctor and he informed us he would no longer be there after June 26 this is the doctor that I was just telling you all that seemed to want to help and now he is leaving ????


That is devastating. I know how I felt when my doctor of many years retired. But he needed to rest.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It's raining at the moment, but that is supposed to clear out later this morning.
> Yesterday my car spent most of the day in the garage. It started overheating while I was in the construction zone of the highway, so no place to pull over. I managed to crawl into a Honda dealership just off the highway. They ran every diagnostic that they had on it. Cost me $400Can to tell me the water was low.
> I got put on standby last night because of of the ladies on my team couldn't get away from her cottage up north. It's in the flooding zone. We told her not to go, especially since she has sons in the area who could check her cottage. Mind you, these are the same sons who didnt' tell her that her front window was broken and she was heating the great outdoors during the winter.
> Toronto has a fire bug who is starting fires on the roofs of schools. Toronto has BIG schools so all the fires are big, multi-alarm fires. This morning is the 2nd one in 2 days.
> I got a couple inches done on a summer top made of silk yarn. It's a nice silvery bluish colour.


The beginning of the Top is looking quite good, can't wait to see the finished item! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I know you will have a wonderful time at Josephine's.
> That's great that you got a good deal on your tickets.
> Prince Harry seems pretty pumped about his son. He's smiling from ear to ear.


It is wonderful, to see a young man showing the happiness that he feels, with the arrival of his son! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TheHookOfficial/videos/566388523837429/?t=4
> 
> Found this on Facebook, it made me smile! No one can ever again say that Charles is not Harry's dad, he is the image of Charles, and Philip!!!


That is brilliant! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. It is wet, cold, and gloomy on both sides of the pond this a.m.
> We cannot take credit for Harrison. Harrison means son of Harry. I thought that was quite fitting.


Oh that's brilliant, I never would have spotted that, love it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for reminding me of the chore that is waiting for me this a.m. It is convenient to have two of them except when it comes to cleaning. Luckily mine are so small I can almost stand in the middle of the room and clean all the corner. Enjoy your sewing this afternoon. I will be crocheting a red scarf for the red scarf challenge.


My upstairs bathroom very tiny but it seems to get very dusty from the towels and then the dust gets damp and sticks to every surface! I'd normally do a cursory tidy round but there is a guy coming to replace the light fitting in there tomorrow so it will have to be a thorough job today!! :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). There is cloud building in. It will be gray and cool all day, with cold thunderstorms coming after supper and then the temperatures will rise. Which is not the usual pattern. Usually thunderstorms clear out hot humid weather.
> The school firebug was spotted on security video as he tried to set fire to 7 more schools over the last two days. It's an older man with white hair, riding a motorcycle.
> DD made a lovely green curry chicken with basmati rice, hummus and sour cream. It was yummy but I ate too much and was uncomfortable all night.
> Tonight is Knit Night.


Good morning, sorry you had an unhappy tum but maybe it was worth it?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I tried to watch it, but got an" invalid response" message! I will try pasting it in the search bar, a bit later on! xoxoxo


It was a live feed so there won't be anything there now but try YouTube for Flora Day and there will be lots of it on there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I've been missing in action again. I'll do my usual and go back to Monday and catch up.


Hope you're ok dear? Do tell us what you've been up to!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> And then I get a text saying...
> 
> "Not sure if my water broke, or if ipeed myself"


I hate to say it, but test it!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I ended up searching on You Tube, and watching that one, which was quite good. I have seen it before! It looks like fun, but they do the dance over a long distance! xoxoxo


Oh right, glad you found that!! They do the dance all round the town, in and out of front and back doors, in and out of shops and old people's homes, through the woods......they do stop for refreshment a few times though!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> What's wrong with those bluejays anyhow? I'd bring some of those beautiful flowers in the house. xoxox


They don't last long when they're picked. DS1 has a huge tree outside his back window. It was glorious for weeks, but has mostly died off now.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Make sure you take breaks while you are wallpaper scraping. What will you do once the wallpaper is gone?


Knit? :sm09: Oh, I see what you mean! We have a guy coming round to re-paper and paint, don't mind doing the grunt work but can't tackle wallpapering anymore!xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That's what came up for Cornwall, but then Cornwall is inland isn't it? Probably the toe out in the ocean of that area. xoxox


Cornwall is the south-western tip of England, with more coastline than anywhere else.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Sounds as though you had a great weekend, hope the boys all enjoyed their camp. It was a coincidence you met Yi Yang, I hope when he looks at his poster he thinks of you & glorious Worthing.


All our soloists love coming to Worthing, mainly because it has such a wonderful acoustic concert hall.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I just finished watching this years video, which had the children, the adults, and one man dressed in a beautiful blue, shoulderless gown. The gown sucked his slim shape, and he danced very well!????????????


Are you serious? I missed that!!! :sm23:

Edit, just watched the whole thing twice but couldn't spot a man in a blue strapless dress! Wasn't it a shame it rained? I bet there were some blistered feet from dancing in wet shoes!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Yesterday we had a spectacular hail storm. I've never seen hail stones as big as they were. It came on at home time so I had to brave running through it to let the poor parents standing waiting, into the hall.
> Hopefully nothing quite so amazing today as we are off for a trip, traveling by bus.


It was raining lightly yesterday morning after pouring down overnight. Huge puddles everywhere. Then when I went to collect the twins (yes, sorry, I changed days!) it was brilliant warm sunshine. We spent well over two hours in the park and could have stayed longer.

Today it is dreary and we just had a downpour.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> It was so nice of you to sacrifice yourself to let the parents in. Seems rain, wind, and hail is occurring everywhere. Is there no place that is having lovely weather?


I was!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It was so nice of you to sacrifice yourself to let the parents in. Seems rain, wind, and hail is occurring everywhere. Is there no place that is having lovely weather?


We're having beautiful weather here. I'd share it if I could. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you've got a valid excuse. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Excuse, yes, valid, not so sure. Just ultra busy.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hope you're ok dear? Do tell us what you've been up to!! xxxx


I'm OK. I spent Tuesday lunchtime with the Vetlettes, and I really don't know where the rest of the day went. Yesterday we went to the Airport as usual, then I had the twins. Today I am free to catch up. I just wish I could be alone in my study without the phone constantly ringing and other interruptions. I might at least get one job cleared.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our rain is supposed to start tonight. It would be nice to get to more spring-like temperatures.


The ruin began about 4 days ago, All night rain, for the first few nights, and now we have had rain, all day today, with intermittent breaks, and we are foreast for co n timing rain, in decreasing amounts, until Sunday! 
so if our Winter goes the usual way, we will have a few days of clear days, then a few days of rain, or cloudy days; and that pattern repeated over the next few months!????????⛈????????????☀????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My computer and phone tell me what day it is, or I'd be lost.


I'm the same, except I can always check with my DH, but I usually check on my phone, or the wall calendar, because he also marks each day, before he goes to bed! I also put any appointments on the calendar, so that we both know when we are supposed to be somewhere, and everything goes in the calender on my phone!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's just a "time-delayed" long running chat.


It is, and it is very entertaining, while I read, and sometimes, answer them.????????????


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm OK. I spent Tuesday lunchtime with the Vetlettes, and I really don't know where the rest of the day went. Yesterday we went to the Airport as usual, then I had the twins. Today I am free to catch up. I just wish I could be alone in my study without the phone constantly ringing and other interruptions. I might at least get one job cleared.


What do you do at the airport? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Am I correct that you are getting more rain than usual? That would be good for the plants.


I don't think we are getting more rain than usual, I think we are just getting them at a later time! I'm not sure if this rain is the rain we didn't get in October; but this is very welcome now, especially for the Farmers. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That does sound like you had a great day. I hope you have many more like that.


It would be great if I could have a repeat of that, on a Weekly basis!????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Front and back of Mother's Day present painted by my DGD's. I love it.


That is excellent, I love it. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning all you wonderful ladies! I'm off to meet a friend for breakfast shortly. That will be fun. Met a couple of friends yesterday afternoon. At least I'm able to get some socializing in while I'm up here in Seattle. I'm ready to go back home, though, but it probably won't happen for at least another week or 10 days. Oh, well. Flexible has become my middle name and Flo is my new best friend! I hope all is going well with baby Marcelina and I also hope all of you have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning all you wonderful ladies! I'm off to meet a friend for breakfast shortly. That will be fun. Met a couple of friends yesterday afternoon. At least I'm able to get some socializing in while I'm up here in Seattle. I'm ready to go back home, though, but it probably won't happen for at least another week or 10 days. Oh, well. Flexible has become my middle name and Flo is my new best friend! I hope all is going well with baby Marcelina and I also hope all of you have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Love you too and I'm so glad you are managing to meet up with some friends. Hope things fall into place and you are home safely very soon!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Love you too and I'm so glad you are managing to meet up with some friends. Hope things fall into place and you are home safely very soon!! xxxx


Thank you! And we're having awesome weather here right now, so that helps! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, she's probably had her by now, hope all went OK. xx


Nope no baby yet!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. It is wet, cold, and gloomy on both sides of the pond this a.m.
> We cannot take credit for Harrison. Harrison means son of Harry. I thought that was quite fitting.


That makes perfect sense (why does that look spelled wrong) then!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. How nice Mr. P was available to cuddle Bentley.
> I would have enjoyed seeing all the wheels. To me there is something peaceful and serene to seeing a wheel work.


Uummm it's Thursday :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> It looks soft, warm, and cuddly. Very nice work.


It's very soft merino and cashmere!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. Apparently we had a lot of rain here too and a heavy hail storm that turned everything white for a while and Mr P said Bentley was out in it and came in a needed a lot of cuddles.
> 
> I had a great time yesterday at the Spinners, Weavers and Dyers Guild. There were about a dozen lovely ladies and I have never seen so many different types of spinning wheels. Trish you would have loved it here, not much chat but the gentle buzzing of wheels and some beautiful yarn being produced. I spoke to a tapestry weaver and go quite a lot of help from her.
> 
> In the evening was the WI where we had a talk and demonstration from a wood turner, it was quite interesting and he bought some lovely finished objects.
> 
> I know I would have loved it! Are you a member of the Guild now? Your Dorset Button skills will awe them. xoxoxo
> 
> Today I have some tidying up to do and then I want to spin some of the lovely tops I bought in Wales.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I know I would have enjoyed it! Are you a member of the Guild now? Your Dorset Button skills will awe them! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, gloomy London, we are forecast storms today! :sm16: Waiting with bated breath to hear that little Marcelina has entered the world, thinking of the Linky family and of course, wishing you well!
> 
> What did we think of the name of the new Royal baby then? I'm still not sure, my first reaction was subdued horror but I expect I'll get used to it! He's a beautiful baby, but then, aren't they all?!!
> 
> I shall be back to the wallpaper scrapping shortly, then I shall clean the bathroom and hopefully sew this afternoon!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you, all as ever!! xxxxxx


The comic book name came to mind first thing. Of all the names in the world that one surprised me, but I do like his second name immensely! Tedious wallpaper scraping, there must me 4 layers in this old house on some walls still. Because I don't do drywall so well I will probably scrape off the remaining one day and redo. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> So the fire stayed lit, and you are nice and snuggly warm?
> I am in my chair, with Mint squished in with me, under a blanket, until we are ready for bed; then we will get into a snuggly warm bed. Winter is here, but I am so glad we don't have snow, or the extreme cold temperatures that you get. I do hope you get the warm temperatures, in the very near future! xoxoxo


I hope your winter passes quickly and uneventful, now that Spring is here I certainly don't look forward to seeing it again. Hugs xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). There is cloud building in. It will be gray and cool all day, with cold thunderstorms coming after supper and then the temperatures will rise. Which is not the usual pattern. Usually thunderstorms clear out hot humid weather.
> The school firebug was spotted on security video as he tried to set fire to 7 more schools over the last two days. It's an older man with white hair, riding a motorcycle.
> DD made a lovely green curry chicken with basmati rice, hummus and sour cream. It was yummy but I ate too much and was uncomfortable all night.
> Tonight is Knit Night.


Supper sounds delicious. Angela was trying to talk me into poached eggs on ramen noodles with green onions and fried mushrooms the other day.. it certainly looked good. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I kept thinking Harrison Ford, until someone pointed out son of Harry.


I keep thinking of Archie and Veronica... what if he has red hair!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Make sure you take breaks while you are wallpaper scraping. What will you do once the wallpaper is gone?


Celebrate with a Rosé I would think... she would deserve one or two! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The comic book name came to mind first thing. Of all the names in the world that one surprised me, but I do like his second name immensely! Tedious wallpaper scraping, there must me 4 layers in this old house on some walls still. Because I don't do drywall so well I will probably scrape off the remaining one day and redo. xoxox


It's slow going but I'm on no hurry, just doing a bit every day is getting me there - eventually!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Celebrate with a Rosé I would think... she would deserve one or two! ????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> My upstairs bathroom very tiny but it seems to get very dusty from the towels and then the dust gets damp and sticks to every surface! I'd normally do a cursory tidy round but there is a guy coming to replace the light fitting in there tomorrow so it will have to be a thorough job today!! :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


We had a repeat of this yesterday, I still can't believe a human being with brains would do this to others..someone in transport is going to be receiving an email from me.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It was a live feed so there won't be anything there now but try YouTube for Flora Day and there will be lots of it on there!! xxxx


Last night I was dreaming about Helston and that catchy tune kept repeating in my head! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Knit? :sm09: Oh, I see what you mean! We have a guy coming round to re-paper and paint, don't mind doing the grunt work but can't tackle wallpapering anymore!xxxx


You just burst my bubble... now I won't want to do mine myself. :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We had a repeat of this yesterday, I still can't believe a human being with brains would do this to others..someone in transport is going to be receiving an email from me.


Oh my goodness, what IS it?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You just burst my bubble... now I won't want to do mine myself. :sm14:


Well, you are younger than me so go right ahead!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> The ruin began about 4 days ago, All night rain, for the first few nights, and now we have had rain, all day today, with intermittent breaks, and we are foreast for co n timing rain, in decreasing amounts, until Sunday!
> so if our Winter goes the usual way, we will have a few days of clear days, then a few days of rain, or cloudy days; and that pattern repeated over the next few months!????????⛈????????????☀????????????????????


Are you thinking about Arks.. at least the pattern gives you some breaks. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Last night I was dreaming about Helston and that catchy tune kept repeating in my head! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Quite the ear worm, isn't it? I even hear it with the trombones playing the descant!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning all you wonderful ladies! I'm off to meet a friend for breakfast shortly. That will be fun. Met a couple of friends yesterday afternoon. At least I'm able to get some socializing in while I'm up here in Seattle. I'm ready to go back home, though, but it probably won't happen for at least another week or 10 days. Oh, well. Flexible has become my middle name and Flo is my new best friend! I hope all is going well with baby Marcelina and I also hope all of you have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


That's quite a good visit, but there's no place like home is there! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Are you thinking about Arks.. at least the pattern gives you some breaks. xoxoxo


Ark weather here this afternoon, fortunately, I keep an umbrella in my sewing room!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Quite the ear worm, isn't it? I even hear it with the trombones playing the descant!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


Have you ever been to one of those events? It's something I would remember forever! xxx


----------



## Islander

DH is looking at knitting patterns on his ipad this morning... there's something wrong with him. It's a place in Denmark that Angela bought me yarn once.. I hate to think what that yarn cost her!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, what IS it?!!! xxxx


A neighbour told me yesterday that's how they redistribute the dust where we live. They seem to think we want it in our houses and not on the road!


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Running in hailstorms is dangerous. I'm glad you were ok.
> Enjoy the bus trip.


I wouldn't have done it except the waiting parents had no where to shelter and some of them have younger children with them. The trip went well, heavy rain when we came out of the aquarium, but it wasn't too far to the bus.


----------



## Islander

I'm off to the races.. have dragged my hoses out as everything needs watering outside... sorry Judi. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Blame Harold. He is the one making the tacos. If we are having taco's it must be Tuesday.


binkbrice said:


> Uummm it's Thursday :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Have you ever been to one of those events? It's something I would remember forever! xxx


Yes, it I went down with Jill a couple of years ago, it rained! We went several times when we lived there with much better weather, it was wonderful. My mum came down from London to see it a couple of times, she absolutely loved it!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning all you wonderful ladies! I'm off to meet a friend for breakfast shortly. That will be fun. Met a couple of friends yesterday afternoon. At least I'm able to get some socializing in while I'm up here in Seattle. I'm ready to go back home, though, but it probably won't happen for at least another week or 10 days. Oh, well. Flexible has become my middle name and Flo is my new best friend! I hope all is going well with baby Marcelina and I also hope all of you have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Glad you're okay with flexible and Flo but hopefully you can detach yourself from them soon and get back home to continue making it into your home


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I know I would have enjoyed it! Are you a member of the Guild now? Your Dorset Button skills will awe them! xoxoxo


Yes I am going to join. First session was free. Been using my drop spindle all afternoon xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's so cold that I have my fleecy pjs on and my heating, we are 10degrees marg in Weymouth is 15degrees. I just loathe this North Sea. Never mind that's the moaning over, I get sick of hearing myself. I won't see the family for two weeks. They are out at the weekend and I can't see them next Wednesday because, if all goes to plan, I'll be in Surrey, having a nice cup of coffee or tea after a long journey. I've got a new book to read. Josephine....I don't want you being silly and making yourself I'll for me, you know this has to be a calm, and quiet time for the both of us. I'm packing some knitting and clean knickers. 

Well....how's our Jen doing? I'm with her, as are we all, all the way, she will be into parenthood very soon, I bet our Angela is breathing for her. Go on Angela, hold her hand, hope she doesn't squeeze to hard. ????


----------



## grandma susan

I pressed send before I was ready ???? It doesn't matter really because I've got nothing else to write I don't think.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It's a gorgeous colour and beautifully knitted!!! xxxx


June....marg went to see that film with judi dench in. She says it's very good. I like judi dench. She looks very much like sues mam.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, gloomy London, we are forecast storms today! :sm16: Waiting with bated breath to hear that little Marcelina has entered the world, thinking of the Linky family and of course, wishing you well!
> 
> What did we think of the name of the new Royal baby then? I'm still not sure, my first reaction was subdued horror but I expect I'll get used to it! He's a beautiful baby, but then, aren't they all?!!
> 
> I shall be back to the wallpaper scrapping shortly, then I shall clean the bathroom and hopefully sew this afternoon!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you, all as ever!! xxxxxx


I like the name Archie. And yes he is lovely.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> You'll have a wonderful time with Josephine. Well done on the travel savings!


I intend to my saxy. I'm so ready for a break and I hope it's warmer down there. I go next Thursday. John and marg are taking me to the train but I'm not sure what's happening with Josephine...we haven't got that far yet. It might be a good idea if I check what time my train is mightn't it hahah


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Knit? :sm09: Oh, I see what you mean! We have a guy coming round to re-paper and paint, don't mind doing the grunt work but can't tackle wallpapering anymore!xxxx


Are you certain you wouldn't like me to give you the name of the cowboy I had? He must be the worlds worst paperer. I am still so cross. It's going to have to come off you know. My intention was to get it done and just paint after that. ????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> June....marg went to see that film with judi dench in. She says it's very good. I like judi dench. She looks very much like sues mam.


She is a very good actress, although she wasn't in it a great deal, you should try and see it! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I intend to my saxy. I'm so ready for a break and I hope it's warmer down there. I go next Thursday. John and marg are taking me to the train but I'm not sure what's happening with Josephine...we haven't got that far yet. It might be a good idea if I check what time my train is mightn't it hahah


Thst would be a good idea as I plan to come to Reading station xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Are you certain you wouldn't like me to give you the name of the cowboy I had? He must be the worlds worst paperer. I am still so cross. It's going to have to come off you know. My intention was to get it done and just paint after that. ????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thanks all the same but I have a man in mind! Haven't seen his wallpapering but he put my shower in and has done a few other jobs to my satisfaction!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Thst would be a good idea as I plan to come to Reading station xxxx


Ooooooo will we get coffee. Hahahahah and a big hug on the platform? My tummy keeps fluttering.


----------



## grandma susan

Would you believe I've got thick pjs and came to bed. And THE SUN IS SHINING....... Still darn cold though. I need gloves on and a hat I think in bed.


----------



## grandma susan

I shall come on later to see how far Jen is on. She's halfway there if she's at 5.....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ooooooo will we get coffee. Hahahahah and a big hug on the platform? My tummy keeps fluttering.


Definitely yes to both xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Thst would be a good idea as I plan to come to Reading station xxxx


You two are a hoot


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, she's probably had her by now, hope all went OK. xx


Nope ! 7cm and still waiting.. but good news, her platelet levels went up enough that they gave her an epidural ???????? 
It was bad.. she went from ???????????? to ???????????????? in just minutes lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Nope ! 7cm and still waiting.. but good news, her platelet levels went up enough that they gave her an epidural ????????
> It was bad.. she went from ???????????? to ???????????????? in just minutes lol.


We're all pulling for you, Jen. Good news on the epidural.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We had a repeat of this yesterday, I still can't believe a human being with brains would do this to others..someone in transport is going to be receiving an email from me.


That is awful, Trish! Definitely time to rattle a few cages! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> That's quite a good visit, but there's no place like home is there! xoxox


It's definitely mostly been enjoyable! The living conditions leave a bit to be desired, but we're getting by. Just found out I'll be going with my younger brother on Sunday to visit my mom for Mother's Day. That's good that I'll be able to get another visit in while I'm up here. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> We're all pulling for you, Jen. Good news on the epidural.


Ditto from me! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Glad you're okay with flexible and Flo but hopefully you can detach yourself from them soon and get back home to continue making it into your home


Thank you, Rebecca. I hope so, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I am going to join. First session was free. Been using my drop spindle all afternoon xx


Well done! It's looking great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Nope ! 7cm and still waiting.. but good news, her platelet levels went up enough that they gave her an epidural ????????
> It was bad.. she went from ???????????? to ???????????????? in just minutes lol.


What a sweet hat Angela, Marcelina will look adorable in it. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> It's definitely mostly been enjoyable! The living conditions leave a bit to be desired, but we're getting by. Just found out I'll be going with my younger brother on Sunday to visit my mom for Mother's Day. That's good that I'll be able to get another visit in while I'm up here. :sm02: xxxooo


I hope the day will be lovely for you both Pam. :sm24: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That is awful, Trish! Definitely time to rattle a few cages! xxxooo


I've heard back from the Ministry of Transport already... they are going to "look into it" What's there to look into? :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I hope the day will be lovely for you both Pam. :sm24: xoxoxo


Thank you, Trish! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I've heard back from the Ministry of Transport already... they are going to "look into it" What's there to look into? :sm16:


Should be pretty clear! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I’ve come on very late. We to my voluntary job this morning, very quiet. Didn’t feel up to staying for knitting group so DH came & picked me up. He arrived in a torrential storm, haven’t seen rain like it, even worse than yesterday. At least my plants are getting watered. Got the boys tonight at the moment I’m sitting here listening to them, both sound asleep. Signing off now, going to bed now, dentist early in the morning. Hope alls going well with Jen. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I've come on very late. We to my voluntary job this morning, very quiet. Didn't feel up to staying for knitting group so DH came & picked me up. He arrived in a torrential storm, haven't seen rain like it, even worse than yesterday. At least my plants are getting watered. Got the boys tonight at the moment I'm sitting here listening to them, both sound asleep. Signing off now, going to bed now, dentist early in the morning. Hope alls going well with Jen. Love to you all. Xx


I'm still here. xx :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

It is 7:42 and she still has not arrived!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> It is 7:42 and she still has not arrived!


Hope it's soon. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Hope it's soon. Xx


She arrived at around 8:15pm!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> She arrived at around 8:15pm!


Again, congratulations to everyone! ????????????????


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> She arrived at around 8:15pm!


Sending love from across the pond! ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> She arrived at around 8:15pm!


Congratulations to all concerned ????????????


----------



## linkan

Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and


That's awesome. Congratulations, wow 10lb 5oz. Take good care of both


----------



## linkan

Thank you all so much for your prayers and thoughts and well wishes, I love you all so much ????

Mommy and baby are doing great ????


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


Beautiful


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


Beautiful! ????????????????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Beautiful


Thank you ❣ she shall be spoiled rotten immediately. ????
I have to post this pic, she stared us down for a good 4 minutes with the funniest look it was hilarious, and I got pics of it ????????????????


----------



## linkan

Thank you, she had a really tough time waiting to see if they would give the epidural. She got real lucky that her platelet numbers went up AND that her anesthesiologist was pregnant!!! She said no way would she let her suffer????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thank you all so much for your prayers and thoughts and well wishes, I love you all so much ????
> 
> Mommy and baby are doing great ????


Congratulations to both Mum and Nonna! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Congratulations to both Mum and Nonna! xoxoxo


Thank you ???? I don't have words.

Y'all are all auntie's ❣❣❣❣????❣


----------



## linkan

Again ???? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful! ????????????????


Thank you, the nurses were just Gaga over her. And me being so impartial I quite agreed with them. I mean she is pretty fabulous ????????


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Thank you ❣ she shall be spoiled rotten immediately. ????
> I have to post this pic, she stared us down for a good 4 minutes with the funniest look it was hilarious, and I got pics of it ????????????????


Lovely x


----------



## linkan

I also have to say thank you for my amazing sister Lisa. She presented me with the cutest charm ever!
Thank you sis I love it and I love you ????????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Lovely x


???? I best try to sleep we are babysitting the dogs for Jen.. the new puppy is almost as sweet and cute as my sweet rose.. ????


----------



## linkan

Almost... lol


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


What a little beauty! That was quite a size for Jen to pop out, bless her!! Thinking of you all and sending you much love! Xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> What a little beauty! That was quite a size for Jen to pop out, bless her!! Thinking of you all and sending you much love! Xxxooo


Thank you all, the love is well received.
I can't sleep I just keep looking at that face. Oh my gosh I can't wait to see her again ????

She struggled with it for a bit and then he finally cut her to give her some help and after that she was out in just a few minutes ????.
She had a rough rough night and an even rougher day on the pitocin???? but thankfully everyone's thoughts and prayers and vibes and support got her through it till they finally said enough and have in and have her the epidural. And she slept about 2 hours while the medicine did it's job. Then she was awake, happy and feeling no pain. ????

Even through it all she was a real trooper and did amazing. I'm so proud of her. And totally in love ????????❣


----------



## LondonChris

Sorry I missed you!


Barn-dweller said:


> I'm still here. xx :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

What a beautiful baby. So thrilled for you all. Lots of love coming your way. Xxxx


linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


Welcome Sweet Marcelina. Hope Mom is resting well.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> What a beautiful baby. So thrilled for you all. Lots of love coming your way. Xxxx


Thank you so much. I'm still full of adrenalin I guess. I'm so tired but can't sleep. She is so so precious.
I can't wait to get her in my arms, so far other than Jen I'm the first to hold her ???? but it was just for a few seconds as they are big into the kangaroo cuddle for the first 2 hours.
They also wait 12 hours now before giving baby a bath.... They said it helps their body temperature stay up.. it was a terrifying wonderful experience and I'm so blessed to have gotten to be a part of it, and to have all of you to share in the joy ????????????????????

I sincerely thank you all so much for being here for us, and I love you all my sisters. Xoxoxo ????
Love and hugs y'all ????


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome Sweet Marcelina. Hope Mom is resting well.


She's doing great thank you for asking ???? she sent her DH home lol.. She said she needed a break to rest even from him hahaha.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> She's doing great thank you for asking ???? she sent her DH home lol.. She said she needed a break to rest even from him hahaha.


That's very understandable. Hope you get some rest too!


----------



## jinx

Wonderful to hear she is here and everyone is doing well. Now the real fun begins.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


That is one gorgeous baby Well done Jen and congratulations to all the family, especially the proud Grandma xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thank you ❣ she shall be spoiled rotten immediately. ????
> I have to post this pic, she stared us down for a good 4 minutes with the funniest look it was hilarious, and I got pics of it ????????????????


She doesn't look like a newborn, she looks a beautiful 3 months old!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> She arrived at around 8:15pm!


Hurrah, congratulations to all involved, hope all went well. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I also have to say thank you for my amazing sister Lisa. She presented me with the cutest charm ever!
> Thank you sis I love it and I love you ????????


That's beautiful, well done Lisa, perfect!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thank you so much. I'm still full of adrenalin I guess. I'm so tired but can't sleep. She is so so precious.
> I can't wait to get her in my arms, so far other than Jen I'm the first to hold her ???? but it was just for a few seconds as they are big into the kangaroo cuddle for the first 2 hours.
> They also wait 12 hours now before giving baby a bath.... They said it helps their body temperature stay up.. it was a terrifying wonderful experience and I'm so blessed to have gotten to be a part of it, and to have all of you to share in the joy ????????????????????
> 
> I sincerely thank you all so much for being here for us, and I love you all my sisters. Xoxoxo ????
> Love and hugs y'all ????


Love you too, Angela, and so happy to be a help, even from such a distance, proud of all three of you girls, you, Jen and little Marcelina!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Thank you ❣ she shall be spoiled rotten immediately. ????
> I have to post this pic, she stared us down for a good 4 minutes with the funniest look it was hilarious, and I got pics of it ????????????????


She looks so alert and not like a new born at all. I remember gs2 looked like he had done 20 rounds with Mohamed Ali. Hope Jen is ok. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it was lovely and sunny when I got up but that seems to have disappeared now. Lots of baby talk this morning anyone would think we were all expecting :sm23: but what a lovely outcome. I'm sure we'll have lots more photos to look at. Nothing planned here, dinner is ready for the oven then back to knitting. No shopping today, have got enough stuff, but it is Friday jynx. Now to catch up on everything, laters. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. If it is Friday then we must be having fish for dinner.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it was lovely and sunny when I got up but that seems to have disappeared now. Lots of baby talk this morning anyone would think we were all expecting :sm23: but what a lovely outcome. I'm sure we'll have lots more photos to look at. Nothing planned here, dinner is ready for the oven then back to knitting. No shopping today, have got enough stuff, but it is Friday jynx. Now to catch up on everything, laters. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a currently sunny London!! Well, after all that excitement last night, today seems a bit dull!

I shall be continuing with the wallpaper stripping today, there's a few more day's worth to do yet and may try and get out today for a walk if it doesn't rain. Just had the perfect tradesman visit to fit a new bathroom light, on time, friendly, efficient, tidy and reasonably cheap!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very sunny Surrey which is lovely after a day of rain yesterday. I m glad to say it is going to get warmer over the next few days so hopefully by the time Susan arrives it should be nice and warm and we can get out and about a bit.

Have done quite a bit more spinning and weaving yesterday and that seems to be ok for my hands. This afternoon I have a couple of friends coming over for a play with some felt.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Wow you found a terrific tradesman. Just showing up on time is a real accomplishment.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a currently sunny London!! Well, after all that excitement last night, today seems a bit dull!
> 
> I shall be continuing with the wallpaper stripping today, there's a few more day's worth to do yet and may try and get out today for a walk if it doesn't rain. Just had the perfect tradesman visit to fit a new bathroom light, on time, friendly, efficient, tidy and reasonably cheap!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy fish fry Friday. I envy you the sun. I will have to be happy in the fact that it is not raining right now. Sun would be to much to hope for.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey which is lovely after a day of rain yesterday. I m glad to say it is going to get warmer over the next few days so hopefully by the time Susan arrives it should be nice and warm and we can get out and about a bit.
> 
> Have done quite a bit more spinning and weaving yesterday and that seems to be ok for my hands. This afternoon I have a couple of friends coming over for a play with some felt.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Wow you found a terrific tradesman. Just showing up on time is a real accomplishment.


Definitely keeping his number!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy fish fry Friday. I envy you the sun. I will have to be happy in the fact that it is not raining right now. Sun would be to much to hope for.


Been out and hugged the sunshine and now sending you lots of warm hugs and love xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). This is the high temperature for the day. Last night was beautifully warm, but with thunder and heavy rain. Now we have drizzle and fog.
DD went with me to Knit Night. One of the ladies started talking about how bad acrylic yarn is for the environment and DD got annoyed. I keep trying to steer the conversation back to acrylic yarn has its place. You wouldn't want to use sheepwool for babies when you have to wash the garment so frequently. Or for rugs or blankets. And our LYS does carry some nice James Brett acrylic and some acrylic blends. The conversation then turned to how some animals that are used to make yarn, are mistreated, like mink in China. After we came home, DD said she doesn't want to go to Knit Night anymore. We only get into these conversations about twice a year. But DD feels self-conscious about using acrylic most of the time.
My silk summer top continues but it seems a bit loosely knit, even though I got gauge.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Been out and hugged the sunshine and now sending you lots of warm hugs and love xxx


I'm hoping the sun will come out here and burn off the fog.


----------



## jinx

Thanks, I needed that. So nice of you to share.


PurpleFi said:


> Been out and hugged the sunshine and now sending you lots of warm hugs and love xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy fish fry Friday. I envy you the sun. I will have to be happy in the fact that it is not raining right now. Sun would be to much to hope for.


Happy Friday. I'd love fish today, but tonight will be "eat something out of the fridge" night. The fridge is overflowing with leftovers.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey which is lovely after a day of rain yesterday. I m glad to say it is going to get warmer over the next few days so hopefully by the time Susan arrives it should be nice and warm and we can get out and about a bit.
> 
> Have done quite a bit more spinning and weaving yesterday and that seems to be ok for my hands. This afternoon I have a couple of friends coming over for a play with some felt.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


I hope the spinning and weaving continues to agree with you.
Happy Friday.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> She doesn't look like a newborn, she looks a beautiful 3 months old!!! xxxx


That is the size half of my babies were! The only thing is that they don't act like 3 month olds! ❣????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a currently sunny London!! Well, after all that excitement last night, today seems a bit dull!
> 
> I shall be continuing with the wallpaper stripping today, there's a few more day's worth to do yet and may try and get out today for a walk if it doesn't rain. Just had the perfect tradesman visit to fit a new bathroom light, on time, friendly, efficient, tidy and reasonably cheap!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Keep his number.
I hope you get out for your walk.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it was lovely and sunny when I got up but that seems to have disappeared now. Lots of baby talk this morning anyone would think we were all expecting :sm23: but what a lovely outcome. I'm sure we'll have lots more photos to look at. Nothing planned here, dinner is ready for the oven then back to knitting. No shopping today, have got enough stuff, but it is Friday jynx. Now to catch up on everything, laters. xx


Mum's coming home tomorrow, so DD is going to clean and wash the kitchen floor. And I'm be cleaning everything else tonight. 
I'll be going to Costco for our bi-weekly food shopping tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thank you so much. I'm still full of adrenalin I guess. I'm so tired but can't sleep. She is so so precious.
> I can't wait to get her in my arms, so far other than Jen I'm the first to hold her ???? but it was just for a few seconds as they are big into the kangaroo cuddle for the first 2 hours.
> They also wait 12 hours now before giving baby a bath.... They said it helps their body temperature stay up.. it was a terrifying wonderful experience and I'm so blessed to have gotten to be a part of it, and to have all of you to share in the joy ????????????????????
> 
> I sincerely thank you all so much for being here for us, and I love you all my sisters. Xoxoxo ????
> Love and hugs y'all ????


Enjoy.
So glad to hear Marcelina and Jen are doing well.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I also have to say thank you for my amazing sister Lisa. She presented me with the cutest charm ever!
> Thank you sis I love it and I love you ????????


Those charms are lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thank you ❣ she shall be spoiled rotten immediately. ????
> I have to post this pic, she stared us down for a good 4 minutes with the funniest look it was hilarious, and I got pics of it ????????????????


Lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


Same weight as my brother, but longer.
My mum couldn't see his eyes for the first week as he was so chubby. Marcelina has beautiful eyes.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I've come on very late. We to my voluntary job this morning, very quiet. Didn't feel up to staying for knitting group so DH came & picked me up. He arrived in a torrential storm, haven't seen rain like it, even worse than yesterday. At least my plants are getting watered. Got the boys tonight at the moment I'm sitting here listening to them, both sound asleep. Signing off now, going to bed now, dentist early in the morning. Hope alls going well with Jen. Love to you all. Xx


I hope the dentist is gentle with you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's coming home tomorrow, so DD is going to clean and wash the kitchen floor. And I'm be cleaning everything else tonight.
> I'll be going to Costco for our bi-weekly food shopping tomorrow.


Hope you enjoyed your mum-free break. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've heard back from the Ministry of Transport already... they are going to "look into it" What's there to look into? :sm16:


Probably checking the logs from the trucks. Doesn't this dust storm happen when they run out of water and keep the brushes going anyway.


----------



## jinx

Hope your time at the dentist was not painful. I still cringe when I have to get my dental check ups. Brings back unhappy memories.


LondonChris said:


> I've come on very late. We to my voluntary job this morning, very quiet. Didn't feel up to staying for knitting group so DH came & picked me up. He arrived in a torrential storm, haven't seen rain like it, even worse than yesterday. At least my plants are getting watered. Got the boys tonight at the moment I'm sitting here listening to them, both sound asleep. Signing off now, going to bed now, dentist early in the morning. Hope alls going well with Jen. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It's definitely mostly been enjoyable! The living conditions leave a bit to be desired, but we're getting by. Just found out I'll be going with my younger brother on Sunday to visit my mom for Mother's Day. That's good that I'll be able to get another visit in while I'm up here. :sm02: xxxooo


That is good.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Nope ! 7cm and still waiting.. but good news, her platelet levels went up enough that they gave her an epidural ðð¹
> It was bad.. she went from ð±ð¤®ðµ to ðð¥°ð¤ªð´ in just minutes lol.


That's a cute little hat.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Would you believe I've got thick pjs and came to bed. And THE SUN IS SHINING....... Still darn cold though. I need gloves on and a hat I think in bed.


I have worn a hat to bed. But I do keep the window open, even in winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's pouring hard again. I can hear the rain hitting the skylight over the stairs and it is dark outside. I need to fill the bird feeders before I go. I hope the rain lets up soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you enjoyed your mum-free break. xx


It's been much quieter. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and pack. Hopefully the rain will stop by the time I'm finished.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Friday.


----------



## UteWhite1128

Love the hat and the colors.....cute "tip".


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> That's beautiful, well done Lisa, perfect!!! xxxx


Thank you I was half afraid she would change her mind on her name since I had it engraved.....it would be my luck????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is the size half of my babies were! The only thing is that they don't act like 3 month olds! ❣????


My daughter was 5lb 10oz, my son was 6lbs 2ozs!! I really don't think I could have coped with a ten pounder!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Thank you I was half afraid she would change her mind on her name since I had it engraved.....it would be my luck????????


I felt the same about the bunting!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> What do you do at the airport? xxxx


While the Airshow was running Alan and his merry band of old codgers, known as the Wednesday boys, went every week of the year to build and paint anything needed for the Airshow. When it all stopped they carried on meeting on Wednesday mornings in the restaurant for coffee etc. They still do, and now I and my brother Ian join them. Merlin comes when he can.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Nope ! 7cm and still waiting.. but good news, her platelet levels went up enough that they gave her an epidural ????????
> It was bad.. she went from ???????????? to ???????????????? in just minutes lol.


what a cute little hat.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> She arrived at around 8:15pm!


What a relief. Welcome to the world little one. We'll try to make it good for you.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> While the Airshow was running Alan and his merry band of old codgers, known as the Wednesday boys, went every week of the year to build and paint anything needed for the Airshow. When it all stopped they carried on meeting on Wednesday mornings in the restaurant for coffee etc. They still do, and now I and my brother Ian join them. Merlin comes when he can.


That sounds nice!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


Isn't it just the most wonderful thing in the world! You'll never know a more amazing magical moment.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thank you, the nurses were just Gaga over her. And me being so impartial I quite agreed with them. I mean she is pretty fabulous ????????


Justifyingly so! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thank you ❣ she shall be spoiled rotten immediately. ????
> I have to post this pic, she stared us down for a good 4 minutes with the funniest look it was hilarious, and I got pics of it ????????????????


You know she will have recognised your voice.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thank you ???? I don't have words.
> 
> Y'all are all auntie's ❣❣❣❣????❣


Great Aunt Janet! I am Jen's Auntie.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I also have to say thank you for my amazing sister Lisa. She presented me with the cutest charm ever!
> Thank you sis I love it and I love you ????????


Awwwww!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thank you so much. I'm still full of adrenalin I guess. I'm so tired but can't sleep. She is so so precious.
> I can't wait to get her in my arms, so far other than Jen I'm the first to hold her ???? but it was just for a few seconds as they are big into the kangaroo cuddle for the first 2 hours.
> They also wait 12 hours now before giving baby a bath.... They said it helps their body temperature stay up.. it was a terrifying wonderful experience and I'm so blessed to have gotten to be a part of it, and to have all of you to share in the joy ????????????????????
> 
> I sincerely thank you all so much for being here for us, and I love you all my sisters. Xoxoxo ????
> Love and hugs y'all ????


We were with you both all the way. How is grandad feeling?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks, I needed that. So nice of you to share.


It's gorgeous here as well today, so I'm sending you some more warmth.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's gorgeous here as well today, so I'm sending you some more warmth.


It's pouring with rain here now, DH's fault he was going to cut the grass. xx


----------



## jinx

Boy am I ticked! I very seldom allow myself to get irritated over minor occurrence. Last night was the worse nights sleep I can ever remember having. I have an appointment for an eye exam today. I knew I needed to nap if I was going to make that appointment. Finally fell asleep and the phone rang. Yup a robot call. No way to go back to sleep have to reschedule the exam. 
I know you will say not to have phone at the bedside. However there are two things I have to do no matter what the circumstances. One is have the phone with me all the time and the other is be home before dark.


----------



## Islander

Baby Marcelina is absolutely beautiful, congratulations to her Mom & Dad and big hugs to Angela and Lisa.
She's a cutie! xoxo


----------



## jinx

Thanks. Amazingly the sun is shining brightly. Looks just beautiful. I hope it stays this way all day. It will improve my mood.


SaxonLady said:


> It's gorgeous here as well today, so I'm sending you some more warmth.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, especially a brand new grandma or whatever you will be called......you know who you are ????????????????????.

It's been a nice day today although I'm still cold. I've had my hair permed to be Curley and give me a bit of bounce, cos Lord knows I need some bounce. Then she blow dried it and made it straight again. It smells all Perry too, so I'll have to have it washed again. It looks ok.

It's been very quiet from USA today about the baby, I haven't been on line yet but thes been no wattsap . I reckon u are all asleep. I told my hairdresser the name of the new baby and she, like me, liked it very much. Will you call her Marcy I like that too.

Nothing more to write girls, I've had a quiet day. Love you all and new baby.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Boy am I ticked! I very seldom allow myself to get irritated over minor occurrence. Last night was the worse nights sleep I can ever remember having. I have an appointment for an eye exam today. I knew I needed to nap if I was going to make that appointment. Finally fell asleep and the phone rang. Yup a robot call. No way to go back to sleep have to reschedule the exam.
> I know you will say not to have phone at the bedside. However there are two things I have to do no matter what the circumstances. One is have the phone with me all the time and the other is be home before dark.


Not really minor in the scheme of things Jinx, I can understand how a good sleep is needed to start the day. I'm also starting to pack the phone with me at night as I am watching my Mom. 
Hope you don't have to wait too long for your new eye exam. Here they are scheduled a year in advance and the wait is incredibly long for rebooking. Have a nice easy day today to make up for that inconsiderate robot. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Thanks. Amazingly the sun is shining brightly. Looks just beautiful. I hope it stays this way all day. It will improve my mood.


And that's a good thing.☀ xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> We're all pulling for you, Jen. Good news on the epidural.


You got it wrong rookie. You don't pull, you push, I don't know how you had yours but I certainly wasn't keeping him in haha. I felt like I was having the new baby some of last night. The phone keep bleeping keeping us in the picture. What a night. I was pleased to be there.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Probably checking the logs from the trucks. Doesn't this dust storm happen when they run out of water and keep the brushes going anyway.


That's why it happens, but no excuse, just contradicts why they are on the road. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


Ooohhh girl...what a beauty. She is gorgeous. She'll be like a 3mth old baby. We said Jen was big hope she's ok.
Mine was 9lbs 3oz and that was big enough for me. Well done Jen. Once she got started it would take a bit to stop that baby coming into the world. She is GORGEOUS ????????????☕☕☕

????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> My daughter was 5lb 10oz, my son was 6lbs 2ozs!! I really don't think I could have coped with a ten pounder!!!


Mine were 8lb'ers and both caesarians, I would have liked to have been awake for their arrivals but it was not mean't to be. I remember taking my knitting and thinking I was going to have a fun time knitting through labour.... my eye's were certainly opened! Jen's delivery was amazing.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, especially a brand new grandma or whatever you will be called......you know who you are ????????????????????.
> 
> It's been a nice day today although I'm still cold. I've had my hair permed to be Curley and give me a bit of bounce, cos Lord knows I need some bounce. Then she blow dried it and made it straight again. It smells all Perry too, so I'll have to have it washed again. It looks ok.
> 
> It's been very quiet from USA today about the baby, I haven't been on line yet but thes been no wattsap . I reckon u are all asleep. I told my hairdresser the name of the new baby and she, like me, liked it very much. Will you call her Marcy I like that too.
> 
> Nothing more to write girls, I've had a quiet day. Love you all and new baby.


A change is nice Susan a perm is just what you needed...something different! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Boy am I ticked! I very seldom allow myself to get irritated over minor occurrence. Last night was the worse nights sleep I can ever remember having. I have an appointment for an eye exam today. I knew I needed to nap if I was going to make that appointment. Finally fell asleep and the phone rang. Yup a robot call. No way to go back to sleep have to reschedule the exam.
> I know you will say not to have phone at the bedside. However there are two things I have to do no matter what the circumstances. One is have the phone with me all the time and the other is be home before dark.


Those robot calls are an absolute pest but to stop you getting to your eye appointment is just downright appalling!! Hope you can re-schedule and that tonight, you sleep like the proverbial log!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Those charms are lovely.


I agree!


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Thank you ❣ she shall be spoiled rotten immediately. ????
> I have to post this pic, she stared us down for a good 4 minutes with the funniest look it was hilarious, and I got pics of it ????????????????


Who was the muffin for? Bet it's not long until she's eating them ????????????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> You got it wrong rookie. You don't pull, you push, I don't know how you had yours but I certainly wasn't keeping him in haha. I felt like I was having the new baby some of last night. The phone keep bleeping keeping us in the picture. What a night. I was pleased to be there.


She was pushing...I was pulling!


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I also have to say thank you for my amazing sister Lisa. She presented me with the cutest charm ever!
> Thank you sis I love it and I love you ????????


That I'd lovely too.. I forgot you were nona. Well done nona. Did you push for her too hahhaa


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Thank you so much. I'm still full of adrenalin I guess. I'm so tired but can't sleep. She is so so precious.
> I can't wait to get her in my arms, so far other than Jen I'm the first to hold her ???? but it was just for a few seconds as they are big into the kangaroo cuddle for the first 2 hours.
> They also wait 12 hours now before giving baby a bath.... They said it helps their body temperature stay up.. it was a terrifying wonderful experience and I'm so blessed to have gotten to be a part of it, and to have all of you to share in the joy ????????????????????
> 
> I sincerely thank you all so much for being here for us, and I love you all my sisters. Xoxoxo ????
> Love and hugs y'all ????


Get some sleep now Mawmaw, Memaw, Nana, Noni, Oma, Grandma, Gammie! You must be tired too! ❤


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey which is lovely after a day of rain yesterday. I m glad to say it is going to get warmer over the next few days so hopefully by the time Susan arrives it should be nice and warm and we can get out and about a bit.
> 
> Have done quite a bit more spinning and weaving yesterday and that seems to be ok for my hands. This afternoon I have a couple of friends coming over for a play with some felt.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Shall I bring sandals? I'm just bringing my jacket I got in camberly last year at Roman..I think that should be warm enough do you?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). This is the high temperature for the day. Last night was beautifully warm, but with thunder and heavy rain. Now we have drizzle and fog.
> DD went with me to Knit Night. One of the ladies started talking about how bad acrylic yarn is for the environment and DD got annoyed. I keep trying to steer the conversation back to acrylic yarn has its place. You wouldn't want to use sheepwool for babies when you have to wash the garment so frequently. Or for rugs or blankets. And our LYS does carry some nice James Brett acrylic and some acrylic blends. The conversation then turned to how some animals that are used to make yarn, are mistreated, like mink in China. After we came home, DD said she doesn't want to go to Knit Night anymore. We only get into these conversations about twice a year. But DD feels self-conscious about using acrylic most of the time.
> My silk summer top continues but it seems a bit loosely knit, even though I got gauge.


Tell DD from me to tell the woman to bog off.....????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Boy am I ticked! I very seldom allow myself to get irritated over minor occurrence. Last night was the worse nights sleep I can ever remember having. I have an appointment for an eye exam today. I knew I needed to nap if I was going to make that appointment. Finally fell asleep and the phone rang. Yup a robot call. No way to go back to sleep have to reschedule the exam.
> I know you will say not to have phone at the bedside. However there are two things I have to do no matter what the circumstances. One is have the phone with me all the time and the other is be home before dark.


Dear jinx I think you do the right thing by having the phone in the bedroom. When you say robot calls do you mean nuisance calls? I hate them and if I see the display number is one I don't know then I won't answer it. There's always scams going on here. You take care love, keep your phone next to you. And a whistle. If someone phones you to be a nuisance, blow your whistle down the receiver. In fact I think I might do that. What a good idea that was....????


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> She was pushing...I was pulling!


Hahahahaha????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's pouring with rain here now, DH's fault he was going to cut the grass. xx


That'll do it! We've got sunshine and supposed to up around 85F here today. It's wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, especially a brand new grandma or whatever you will be called......you know who you are ????????????????????.
> 
> It's been a nice day today although I'm still cold. I've had my hair permed to be Curley and give me a bit of bounce, cos Lord knows I need some bounce. Then she blow dried it and made it straight again. It smells all Perry too, so I'll have to have it washed again. It looks ok.
> 
> It's been very quiet from USA today about the baby, I haven't been on line yet but thes been no wattsap . I reckon u are all asleep. I told my hairdresser the name of the new baby and she, like me, liked it very much. Will you call her Marcy I like that too.
> 
> Nothing more to write girls, I've had a quiet day. Love you all and new baby.


I have been to see my mom as today is her 77th birthday and then I went and held the sweetest little bundle of joy!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I have been to see my mom as today is her 77th birthday and then I went and held the sweetest little bundle of joy!!


And loved every minute of it, I'm sure! Did you give her a cuddle from all her new great aunties? :sm02: A very happy birthday to your mom, too! :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I have been to see my mom as today is her 77th birthday and then I went and held the sweetest little bundle of joy!!


So her new ggd was born the night before her birthday :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Our sweet little dog Koda was only 3 and passed away today Michael is going to be heartbroken!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> So her new ggd was born the night before her birthday :sm24:


Yep!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey which is lovely after a day of rain yesterday. I m glad to say it is going to get warmer over the next few days so hopefully by the time Susan arrives it should be nice and warm and we can get out and about a bit.
> 
> Have done quite a bit more spinning and weaving yesterday and that seems to be ok for my hands. This afternoon I have a couple of friends coming over for a play with some felt.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


What ever the weather, you will have a good time together knittin' n knatterin' :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Our sweet little dog Koda was only 3 and passed away today Michael is going to be heartbroken!


Oh, I'm so sorry, Lisa! Many comforting hugs to all of you and much love, too! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Our sweet little dog Koda was only 3 and passed away today Michael is going to be heartbroken!


Aww that's sad, give Michael lots of cuddles


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That'll do it! We've got sunshine and supposed to up around 85F here today. It's wonderful! xxxooo


Why did you move? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Our sweet little dog Koda was only 3 and passed away today Michael is going to be heartbroken!


Oh no, I'm so sorry, why do these things happen at such times. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Why did you move? :sm23: :sm23:


We're still in Seattle on what was supposed to be a short visit (now going on 4 weeks). It's always a treat to have sunshine and 80F here! xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## LondonChris

Just popping in to say hi, I will catch up properly tomorrow. Had an early appointment at the dentist. I now have my smile back & I can chew things. Itâs taken lots of appts but I know it was worth it. I have been very vain & I am going to show you.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hi, I will catch up properly tomorrow. Had an early appointment at the dentist. I now have my smile back & I can chew things. Itâs taken lots of appts but I know it was worth it. I have been very vain & I am going to show you.


Beautiful! Well done, Chris! And not vain at all -- rightfully proud!! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

That is great Chris. Your smile is worth all the appointments. Glad you had such a great outcome.


LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hi, I will catch up properly tomorrow. Had an early appointment at the dentist. I now have my smile back & I can chew things. Itâs taken lots of appts but I know it was worth it. I have been very vain & I am going to show you.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry, why do these things happen at such times. xx


I don't know but it's so sad he was such a good natured dog!


----------



## Xiang

Have borrowed this little Zoom Loom, from a friend, just to see if I like using something like this. I have made 2 small squares, and I think once I have made quite a few more of them, I might just get a small blanket out of it. ????????
I am going to get a larger frame, and so make larger squares!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hope your time at the dentist was not painful. I still cringe when I have to get my dental check ups. Brings back unhappy memories.


One Dentist I saw, was really good ( although I have never really seen a Terrible Dentist), This one sent me home, refusingto do the work I wanted, until I had adequate pain relief - I had forgotten to take my regular pain meds. He also made sure I would be covered, by prescribing another layer of pain relief.
A great Dentist, but unfortunately he moved on!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My daughter was 5lb 10oz, my son was 6lbs 2ozs!! I really don't think I could have coped with a ten pounder!!!


I think I are just a tiny bit larger than you!????????
My dad was only 5lb something, but his mum was only 4'11" ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Our sweet little dog Koda was only 3 and passed away today Michael is going to be heartbroken!


So sorry to read that Lisa, what happened?


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hi, I will catch up properly tomorrow. Had an early appointment at the dentist. I now have my smile back & I can chew things. Itâs taken lots of appts but I know it was worth it. I have been very vain & I am going to show you.


looking Good????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, hope it lasts today, yesterday ended up very wet. The bottom lawn was white with frost this morning, it went to below freezing last night. Got another busy day planned doing nothing, dinner all ready, potatoes done so that's out of the way. DH has gone shopping so might just get my knitting out after I've caught up. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time yesterday with my friends, we were experimenting with felting all the different types of tops that I have. They produced quite different textures.

DD and GS2 have just called in and left the car as they are going into town to meet DSIL and LM1 as it is their birthdays next week and LM is getting her first phone.

Happy Saturday everyone. x


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Our sweet little dog Koda was only 3 and passed away today Michael is going to be heartbroken!


Oh no, I'm so sorry, that is very sad, what happened? Michael will get over it it, kids do, but obviously, he'll need some spoiling in the meantime!!! :sm13: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hi, I will catch up properly tomorrow. Had an early appointment at the dentist. I now have my smile back & I can chew things. Itâs taken lots of appts but I know it was worth it. I have been very vain & I am going to show you.


Lovely gnashers, well done for getting through all those appointments to get your smile back!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Have borrowed this little Zoom Loom, from a friend, just to see if I like using something like this. I have made 2 small squares, and I think once I have made quite a few more of them, I might just get a small blanket out of it. ????????
> I am going to get a larger frame, and so make larger squares!


Uh-oh, it's catching!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, hope it lasts today, yesterday ended up very wet. The bottom lawn was white with frost this morning, it went to below freezing last night. Got another busy day planned doing nothing, dinner all ready, potatoes done so that's out of the way. DH has gone shopping so might just get my knitting out after I've caught up. Have a great weekend. xx


Frost in the middle of May? Are you on a different planet girl??! It's dull and wet here but 14'C so not so cold. I bet your fire is lit, have you many logs left? Hope you have as good a weekend as you can with your poorly knee, lotsa love! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an alternately wet and sunny London!! I am going to the shops soon to look for something new to take away with me next week when I go to stay with my friend in the Midlands.

My DS is still using a drone to take pictures and took these of a party of Koreans on a tourist trip. I just love the colours, he's getting pretty good at this, if I do say so myself!!

Have a lovely Saturday everyone, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Frost in the middle of May? Are you on a different planet girl??! It's dull and wet here but 14'C so not so cold. I bet your fire is lit, have you many logs left? Hope you have as good a weekend as you can with your poorly knee, lotsa love! xxxxx


Yep, I wish someone would tell the weather the date. It was beautiful first thing but is now clouding over 'cause DH is trying to cut the grass. No the fire isn't lit yet but think I will get it ready as I'm sitting here freezing but the logs are going down rapidly, but doing nothing is not a good way to keep warm. Will probably spend the weekend knitting, exciting eh? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an alternately wet and sunny London!! I am going to the shops soon to look for something new to take away with me next week when I go to stay with my friend in the Midlands.
> 
> My DS is still using a drone to take pictures and took these of a party of Koreans on a tourist trip. I just love the colours, he's getting pretty good at this, if I do say so myself!!
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday everyone, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


Lovely photos and that looks like a fun trip. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, I wish someone would tell the weather the date. It was beautiful first thing but is now clouding over 'cause DH is trying to cut the grass. No the fire isn't lit yet but think I will get it ready as I'm sitting here freezing but the logs are going down rapidly, but doing nothing is not a good way to keep warm. Will probably spend the weekend knitting, exciting eh? xxxx


More exciting than stripping wallpaper!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely photos and that looks like a fun trip. xxxx


Don't think I'd ever get into one of those little boats!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Don't think I'd ever get into one of those little boats!! ???? Xxxx


Of course you would, where's your spirit of adventure. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> More exciting than stripping wallpaper!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Wouldn't mind even helping with that, at least I'd be doing something. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course you would, where's your spirit of adventure. xxxx


Up the creek without a paddle! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wouldn't mind even helping with that, at least I'd be doing something. xxxx


Well hop on over, I have a spare scraper!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well hop on over, I have a spare scraper!! ???? Xxxx


Wish I could, even better if I didn't have to hop. Have given in and lit the fire. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish I could, even better if I didn't have to hop. Have given in and lit the fire. xxxx


Don't blame you!! Poured with rain while I was out so 'hopped' on a bus and came home!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Have borrowed this little Zoom Loom, from a friend, just to see if I like using something like this. I have made 2 small squares, and I think once I have made quite a few more of them, I might just get a small blanket out of it. ????????
> I am going to get a larger frame, and so make larger squares!


Sounds like a good way to give it a try. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Saturday sisters. It's been sunny today but we still have that cold wind, but this is why we have cardigans. Marg came home and we had a cup of tea this morning and put the world to rights, she went out with j for a couple of hours and txted did I want a coffee? Well I did and I did and some choc biscuits. No good at all for me. 

How is our new mam and baby doing are you home yet? Josephine, I'm going to start packing tomorrow. I think I've put weight on and might not fit my clothes. I'll bring sudoku too. Just in case we run out of words to talk...

I'm not at Stephens as they are having a night out with their friends. The boys are in but I may as well stay home, haha. They'd only fancy a pizza at midnight and I don't want to know....I'm getting too old. Seriously though, I'm feeling lately as though I'm really aging, walking is hard. Getting up and down the stairs. Probably need 3stone off. That's enough moaning. Love you all....


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Our sweet little dog Koda was only 3 and passed away today Michael is going to be heartbroken!


I'm so sad for you Lisa. It's heartbreaking. Sending hugs


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Happy Saturday sisters. It's been sunny today but we still have that cold wind, but this is why we have cardigans. Marg came home and we had a cup of tea this morning and put the world to rights, she went out with j for a couple of hours and txted did I want a coffee? Well I did and I did and some choc biscuits. No good at all for me.
> 
> How is our new mam and baby doing are you home yet? Josephine, I'm going to start packing tomorrow. I think I've put weight on and might not fit my clothes. I'll bring sudoku too. Just in case we run out of words to talk...
> 
> I'm not at Stephens as they are having a night out with their friends. The boys are in but I may as well stay home, haha. They'd only fancy a pizza at midnight and I don't want to know....I'm getting too old. Seriously though, I'm feeling lately as though I'm really aging, walking is hard. Getting up and down the stairs. Probably need 3stone off. That's enough moaning. Love you all....


You and me both kid!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time yesterday with my friends, we were experimenting with felting all the different types of tops that I have. They produced quite different textures.
> 
> DD and GS2 have just called in and left the car as they are going into town to meet DSIL and LM1 as it is their birthdays next week and LM is getting her first phone.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. x


There's a program on to (on the channel quest) and it was showing us how some nunu felt was made, I think it was called nunu They did all sorts to the felt they'd made, and put holes in it and threw bits of yarn on it. Have you ever done that?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Happy Saturday sisters. It's been sunny today but we still have that cold wind, but this is why we have cardigans. Marg came home and we had a cup of tea this morning and put the world to rights, she went out with j for a couple of hours and txted did I want a coffee? Well I did and I did and some choc biscuits. No good at all for me.
> 
> How is our new mam and baby doing are you home yet? Josephine, I'm going to start packing tomorrow. I think I've put weight on and might not fit my clothes. I'll bring sudoku too. Just in case we run out of words to talk...
> 
> I'm not at Stephens as they are having a night out with their friends. The boys are in but I may as well stay home, haha. They'd only fancy a pizza at midnight and I don't want to know....I'm getting too old. Seriously though, I'm feeling lately as though I'm really aging, walking is hard. Getting up and down the stairs. Probably need 3stone off. That's enough moaning. Love you all....


I cancel the 10 mile hike I'd planned then x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> There's a program on to (on the channel quest) and it was showing us how some nunu felt was made, I think it was called nunu They did all sorts to the felt they'd made, and put holes in it and threw bits of yarn on it. Have you ever done that?


Yes. I'll show you when you're here. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

Jen is going home today!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Jen is going home today!


That's good news xx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F 
I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though. 

Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.

Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her! 
Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark. 
Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Jen is going home today!


Wonderful news! xoxox :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an alternately wet and sunny London!! I am going to the shops soon to look for something new to take away with me next week when I go to stay with my friend in the Midlands.
> 
> My DS is still using a drone to take pictures and took these of a party of Koreans on a tourist trip. I just love the colours, he's getting pretty good at this, if I do say so myself!!
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday everyone, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


That fooled me June, I thought it was a tea cup garden! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


I recognise the bottom one, what do you call it, we call it bugle. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I'm so sad for you Lisa. It's heartbreaking. Sending hugs


Me too Lisa, my thoughts are with you. ❤


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I recognise the bottom one, what do you call it, we call it bugle. xx


Yep, only I think this is a domestic bugle weed.. actually June is right I rip the other one out as it's not as beautiful. xxx


----------



## Islander

Get much knitting done today Jacky? I threw a pound of ground in the fridge, not much into cooking today, gotta make hay while the sun shines! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Jen is going home today!


Excellent, it will be scary but better than hospital! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


No, honestly, I don't think it's a weed, it has pretty leaves and flowers, I would be happy to see it in my garden!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That fooled me June, I thought it was a tea cup garden! :sm23:


I did too or little pastry tarts, beautifully decorated maybe!!! :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Jen is going home today!


Good news


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


I especially like the top picture


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Get much knitting done today Jacky? I threw a pound of ground in the fridge, not much into cooking today, gotta make hay while the sun shines! xoxo


Yes managed to get some done although had a neighbour call in for a while which curtailed it a bit. Haven't seen her for ages as she has been up to her eyes in lambing. xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an alternately wet and sunny London!! I am going to the shops soon to look for something new to take away with me next week when I go to stay with my friend in the Midlands.
> 
> My DS is still using a drone to take pictures and took these of a party of Koreans on a tourist trip. I just love the colours, he's getting pretty good at this, if I do say so myself!!
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday everyone, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


Looks fun


----------



## lifeline

Having a lazy evening after an equally lazy day except for giving the living room area a real good clean this morning.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No, honestly, I don't think it's a weed, it has pretty leaves and flowers, I would be happy to see it in my garden!! xxx


But it spreads like wildfire, competition for your bluebell perhaps. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


----------



## jinx

Wow I am impressed.


PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


----------



## jinx

Susan listen to this advice and do not ignore it! Do not give up walking or doing stairs. Keep pushing or you will soon discover it is more than hard to do , it becomes impossible.


grandma susan said:


> Happy Saturday sisters. It's been sunny today but we still have that cold wind, but this is why we have cardigans. Marg came home and we had a cup of tea this morning and put the world to rights, she went out with j for a couple of hours and txted did I want a coffee? Well I did and I did and some choc biscuits. No good at all for me.
> 
> How is our new mam and baby doing are you home yet? Josephine, I'm going to start packing tomorrow. I think I've put weight on and might not fit my clothes. I'll bring sudoku too. Just in case we run out of words to talk...
> 
> I'm not at Stephens as they are having a night out with their friends. The boys are in but I may as well stay home, haha. They'd only fancy a pizza at midnight and I don't want to know....I'm getting too old. Seriously though, I'm feeling lately as though I'm really aging, walking is hard. Getting up and down the stairs. Probably need 3stone off. That's enough moaning. Love you all....


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Wow I am impressed.


Thanks xxx


----------



## LondonChris

New mms are sent home so soon now. I showed my DD the baby's photos today, my GS age 11 said the she was the most beautiful baby, we all agreed. Xx


binkbrice said:


> Jen is going home today!


----------



## LondonChris

How pretty that looks, can he sell any of his work?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an alternately wet and sunny London!! I am going to the shops soon to look for something new to take away with me next week when I go to stay with my friend in the Midlands.
> 
> My DS is still using a drone to take pictures and took these of a party of Koreans on a tourist trip. I just love the colours, he's getting pretty good at this, if I do say so myself!!
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday everyone, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Beautiful photos as usual, wish I had some colour in my garden. Xx


Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


----------



## LondonChris

Love it! Especially the colours.


PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


----------



## LondonChris

I quite agree. As they say 'use it or loose it '. I know I've nearly lost mine!


jinx said:


> Susan listen to this advice and do not ignore it! Do not give up walking or doing stairs. Keep pushing or you will soon discover it is more than hard to do , it becomes impossible.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Had a busy day. Claire’e Partner came down & did loads of much needed gardening. The rest of them all went to the museum in Greenwich. Then claire came here with her boys we had lunch. Later the rest arrived, 4 boys rushing around it was bedlam! They are all getting so big, love them all so much but they are so noisy. We are all going away at half term I’m going to buy ear-plugs, I think Bill & I will need a break after! I’m off to knit, I might of bought some wool today.......


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a busy day. Claire'e Partner came down & did loads of much needed gardening. The rest of them all went to the museum in Greenwich. Then claire came here with her boys we had lunch. Later the rest arrived, 4 boys rushing around it was bedlam! They are all getting so big, love them all so much but they are so noisy. We are all going away at half term I'm going to buy ear-plugs, I think Bill & I will need a break after! I'm off to knit, I might of bought some wool today.......


Come on, what did you buy? xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Jen is going home today!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


Wonderful photos, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


That's so lovely, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> But it spreads like wildfire, competition for your bluebell perhaps. xxxx


Oh, OK, maybe I'll pass on that then!! ????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


That's pretty and very 'you'!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> How pretty that looks, can he sell any of his work?


I think he does. He often takes videos of hotels for their publicity, he gets paid for it but not a great deal. Hopefully someone will see these on FB and give him some more work!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think he does. He often takes videos of hotels for their publicity, he gets paid for it but not a great deal. Hopefully someone will see these on FB and give him some more work!! Xxxx


Evening, nice to see you among the night owls. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

On our trip to TN. It’s rainy and cold in IL so hope it’s warner there.

Our SUV is loaded to the roof!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> On our trip to TN. It's rainy and cold in IL so hope it's warner there.
> 
> Our SUV is loaded to the roof!


Safe travels and hoping for dry roads ahead! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:



> On our trip to TN. It's rainy and cold in IL so hope it's warner there.
> 
> Our SUV is loaded to the roof!


Have a safe trip. xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


That is beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> On our trip to TN. It's rainy and cold in IL so hope it's warner there.
> 
> Our SUV is loaded to the roof!


Safe travels xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you. It was fun to do. X


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> On our trip to TN. It's rainy and cold in IL so hope it's warner there.
> 
> Our SUV is loaded to the roof!


Safe travels!


----------



## Xiang

Good morning ladies, I have woken, extremely early, for this years Mothers' day in Australia. So Happy Mothers Day, to anyone else, who might be sharing this day with me!

CD, if it is Mothers Day in USA (tomorrow, at least), Please pass on some Hugs, and Best Wishes, for her very first Mothers Day. That gorgeous little bundle knew what she was doing, when she held off, for an extra week! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Uh-oh, it's catching!!! :sm09: xxxx


Possibly, the squares ave so quick & easy to make, and the variegated yarns make some wonderful patterns. ????☺


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Possibly, the squares ave so quick & easy to make, and the variegated yarns make some wonderful patterns. ????☺


I've now done 50 on my 8 inch loom and have nearly finished crocheting round them before I join them together.


----------



## run4fittness

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


Those are lovely photographs, Trish! I have missed seeing your pictures.


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## linkan

Happy Mother's Day????

I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
Are you ready for cuteness overload?


----------



## linkan

The way she's looking at him is so adorable.


----------



## linkan

And more love...


----------



## linkan

It's sinful I've not caught up yet, I'm going to go to sleep but I couldn't do that till I showed y'all those fat cheeks ????
I'll catch up as soon as i can.
Love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an alternately wet and sunny London!! I am going to the shops soon to look for something new to take away with me next week when I go to stay with my friend in the Midlands.
> 
> My DS is still using a drone to take pictures and took these of a party of Koreans on a tourist trip. I just love the colours, he's getting pretty good at this, if I do say so myself!!
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday everyone, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


Cool pictures, looks relaxing and beautiful.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Happy Saturday sisters. It's been sunny today but we still have that cold wind, but this is why we have cardigans. Marg came home and we had a cup of tea this morning and put the world to rights, she went out with j for a couple of hours and txted did I want a coffee? Well I did and I did and some choc biscuits. No good at all for me.
> 
> How is our new mam and baby doing are you home yet? Josephine, I'm going to start packing tomorrow. I think I've put weight on and might not fit my clothes. I'll bring sudoku too. Just in case we run out of words to talk...
> 
> I'm not at Stephens as they are having a night out with their friends. The boys are in but I may as well stay home, haha. They'd only fancy a pizza at midnight and I don't want to know....I'm getting too old. Seriously though, I'm feeling lately as though I'm really aging, walking is hard. Getting up and down the stairs. Probably need 3stone off. That's enough moaning. Love you all....


I feel you, it was a very long walk to the elevator in the hospital, and I'm suffering greatly for all the trips I had to make. Couldn't think of a better reason to do it though ????.
We took Jen and lil Rose home today, we made a few detours so the great grandparents could meet her. Dh's mother passed away when Mr E. Was very young. His father had big ol' tears when he saw her ???? so sweet.
Mr E got to meet his niece and told Jen that she was a beautiful little buddah baby ????. 
Mom and baby are doing great. Marcelina had a bruised shoulder from getting stuck for a minute during delivery, doctors say she will be fine and we are all grateful it wasn't broken.
Love you XOXOXO


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


All of these are beautiful ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


That's gorgeous ????


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> New mms are sent home so soon now. I showed my DD the baby's photos today, my GS age 11 said the she was the most beautiful baby, we all agreed. Xx


Awwww , that's so sweet, y'all have me crying over here. How adorable that he said that ????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Good morning ladies, I have woken, extremely early, for this years Mothers' day in Australia. So Happy Mothers Day, to anyone else, who might be sharing this day with me!
> 
> CD, if it is Mothers Day in USA (tomorrow, at least), Please pass on some Hugs, and Best Wishes, for her very first Mothers Day. That gorgeous little bundle knew what she was doing, when she held off, for an extra week! xoxoxo


I absolutely will pass on everything to them. She wants to add all the well wishes to the baby book. ???? 
My friend Jess was hoping for the 8th on her birthday but she tried her best to keep her all to herself as long as she could lol.
She missed my mom's birthday by one day too.???? What a birthday/mother's/grandma's day gift right? Perfect ????


----------



## linkan

Yay I actually caught up! Y'all haven't been very chatty this last few days.. LoL.

Gnite, love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


Nice


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Happy Mother's Day????
> 
> I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
> Are you ready for cuteness overload?


Such wonderful pictures


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Such wonderful pictures


Thank you ????


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> And more love...


Thanks for sharing, adorable


----------



## Islander

Angela there's no doubt about it, Marcelina is a gorgeous baby and she's going to warm a lot of hearts, especially all her "aunties"! The photo with your DH is a treasure... look at her smiling back! ❤​


----------



## Islander

run4fittness said:


> Those are lovely photographs, Trish! I have missed seeing your pictures.


Thank you JanetLee, glad you dropped by!


----------



## Islander

Happy Mother's Day to all celebrating. xox


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Happy Mother's Day????
> 
> I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
> Are you ready for cuteness overload?


Awwwwwwwww!! ❤????????????❤


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> And more love...


She is absolutely gorgeous and is going to be a very much loved young lady!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Happy Mother's Day????
> 
> I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
> Are you ready for cuteness overload?


Aw so cute. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, Bentley is out in the garden sunbathing.

Firstly, Happy Mothers Day to all who are celebrating, especially our new Mum Jen.

Angela, those are beautiful photos, ones to treasure.

This week we have a double birthday celebration in the family, DSIL on Tuesday and LM1 on Wednesday, so today we are gong over to the Outlaws for a family party. DD won a very expensive bottle of rose Bolly so we shall be trying that out today.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, hopefully it's a bit warmer out and it will last all day, the last couple of days it ended up raining. Kitchen work all done now and it's in the oven doing it's own thing. Now to catch up with everything else. Have a fun filled Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, Bentley is out in the garden sunbathing.
> 
> Firstly, Happy Mothers Day to all who are celebrating, especially our new Mum Jen.
> 
> Angela, those are beautiful photos, ones to treasure.
> 
> This week we have a double birthday celebration in the family, DSIL on Tuesday and LM1 on Wednesday, so today we are gong over to the Outlaws for a family party. DD won a very expensive bottle of rose Bolly so we shall be trying that out today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Have a lovely day, hope it keeps fine for you! Please wish lovely Miss B a very happy birthday from the the gks and me!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, hopefully it's a bit warmer out and it will last all day, the last couple of days it ended up raining. Kitchen work all done now and it's in the oven doing it's own thing. Now to catch up with everything else. Have a fun filled Sunday. xx


What are you having today for dinner? It's sunny here at the moment so just about to put the bedding on the line to dry. Shopping after that, then start my packing for my trip next week. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely day, hope it keeps fine for you! Please wish lovely Miss B a very happy birthday from the the gks and me!! xxxxx


Thank you. Can't beleve she's 11. She had her first mobile for her birthday and I've already had a load of text this morning. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Can't beleve she's 11. She had her first mobile for her birthday and I've already had a load of text this morning. Xx


Just watch her change into a little grown up now!! I can't believe how much Liv has changed in this last year, partly due to a new school, fortunately, she is still lovely!! She will be 12 on 1st June!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What are you having today for dinner? It's sunny here at the moment so just about to put the bedding on the line to dry. Shopping after that, then start my packing for my trip next week. xxxx


Lamb chops in the pot. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lamb chops in the pot. xxxx


Yum!! I knew you'd find a way to deal with those marauding sheep!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yum!! I knew you'd find a way to deal with those marauding sheep!!! :sm23: xxxx


Trouble is I can't keep up with them. Oh yes we had a Galloway cow wandering the lane yesterday as well. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! And we're having awesome weather here right now, so that helps! xxxooo


We are coming to the end of Sunday May 12, and we had Glorious Weather today, beautiful sunshine, and not too cold; for entering Winter! ????????


----------



## jinx

Hoping you arrived safely. Wishing your new home is all you want it to be.


RookieRetiree said:


> On our trip to TN. It's rainy and cold in IL so hope it's warner there.
> 
> Our SUV is loaded to the roof!


----------



## jinx

Thank you for sharing your joy. Beautiful memories in all the pictures.


linkan said:


> Happy Mother's Day????
> 
> I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
> Are you ready for cuteness overload?


----------



## jinx

Hoping you have a Sunny Sunday for your birthday celebration. Hope the Bolly is all you are anticipating it to be.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, Bentley is out in the garden sunbathing.
> 
> Firstly, Happy Mothers Day to all who are celebrating, especially our new Mum Jen.
> 
> Angela, those are beautiful photos, ones to treasure.
> 
> This week we have a double birthday celebration in the family, DSIL on Tuesday and LM1 on Wednesday, so today we are gong over to the Outlaws for a family party. DD won a very expensive bottle of rose Bolly so we shall be trying that out today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I hope your winter passes quickly and uneventful, now that Spring is here I certainly don't look forward to seeing it again. Hugs xoxo


I don't really enjoy the lower temperatures, during our winter, which might be more similar to summer, in some Northern countries, I don't really know what temperatures are usual in the far Northern Countries; but just for a while, it is very pleasant not to be experiencing the higher temperatures, that we get. Then again, I do love it, when Spring arrives again! ????????☺


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping the sun warms you inside and out. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, hopefully it's a bit warmer out and it will last all day, the last couple of days it ended up raining. Kitchen work all done now and it's in the oven doing it's own thing. Now to catch up with everything else. Have a fun filled Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Supper sounds delicious. Angela was trying to talk me into poached eggs on ramen noodles with green onions and fried mushrooms the other day.. it certainly looked good. :sm02:


It would have been delicious, without the onion!????????


----------



## jinx

Treasure those text. Seems as they get older they text more, but precious few text will be to you. 


PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Can't beleve she's 11. She had her first mobile for her birthday and I've already had a load of text this morning. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I keep thinking of Archie and Veronica... what if he has red hair!


????????????????????‍???? (the redhead emoji won't show as one item).


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We had a repeat of this yesterday, I still can't believe a human being with brains would do this to others..someone in transport is going to be receiving an email from me.


That looks like it would totally be illegal, anywhere in the world, I know that here, a water truck has to the used to keep the dust problems to a minimum. Sic `em, Rex!????????

I don't know if this and was ever viewed in your countries, but it featured a young woman, wearing Antz Pants knickers, & an Echidna (Anteater) chasing live ants, on the girls legs - hence " Sic `em Rex!" It was quite a cheeky, but good, advert! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Are you thinking about Arks.. at least the pattern gives you some breaks. xoxoxo


I actually have a knitting Pattern of the Are, and the Animals, not sure where I got it from tho'. I thought I might begin that, just make it a size, or two, Larger!????????????
I am off to bed now, II has been a tiring day, today! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is I can't keep up with them. Oh yes we had a Galloway cow wandering the lane yesterday as well. xxxx


Hmmmm, beouf en croute?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Angela there's no doubt about it, Marcelina is a gorgeous baby and she's going to warm a lot of hearts, especially all her "aunties"! The photo with your DH is a treasure... look at her smiling back! ❤


Two gorgeous lovely people in one picture!! That's definitely one to go on the wall!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ark weather here this afternoon, fortunately, I keep an umbrella in my sewing room!! xxxx


I think I might have 3, or perhaps more, umbrellas somewhere in my house; but rain is most times so rare here, that I don't really mind getting wet. When I have been shopping in Adelaide, when it is raining, it is very easy to pick the people who don't experience rain, very often! We are the ones walking out in the rain, while the people who experience a reasonable amount of rain, will be walking under the sheltered areas. so if it is raining, when I am out shopping, I will probably be quite wet, by the time I get home!????????????????????⛈???????????? x☔ (= no umbrella)????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think I might have 3, or perhaps more, umbrellas somewhere in my house; but rain is most times so rare here, that I don't really mind getting wet. When I have been shopping in Adelaide, when it is raining, it is very easy to pick the people who don't experience rain, very often! We are the ones walking out in the rain, while the people who experience a reasonable amount of rain, will be walking under the sheltered areas. so if it is raining, when I am out shopping, I will probably be quite wet, by the time I get home!????????????????????⛈???????????? x☔ (= no umbrella)????


I can just see you..."I'm singing in the rain.........."!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

(quote=Miss Pam wrote:

Good morning all you wonderful ladies! I'm off to meet a friend for breakfast shortly. That will be fun. Met a couple of friends yesterday afternoon. At least I'm able to get some socializing in while I'm up here in Seattle. I'm ready to go back home, though, but it probably won't happen for at least another week or 10 days. Oh, well. Flexible has become my middle name and Flo is my new best friend! I hope all is going well with baby Marcelina and I also hope all of you have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo[/quote]



Islander said:


> That's quite a good visit, but there's no place like home is there! xoxox


Trish, I totally agree, that there is no place like home! Even when I am visiting one of my DD's for a few days; I begin to get a bit toey, if I have been away for longer than2, or 3, days. I also begin to feel that I am beginning to be in the way, of whoever I am visiting; then I get home to my own bed, and it is almost pure bliss!????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful baby and adoring family.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> DH is looking at knitting patterns on his ipad this morning... there's something wrong with him. It's a place in Denmark that Angela bought me yarn once.. I hate to think what that yarn cost her!


I know what you mean, before I finished work, I was able to buy whatever yarn I wanted, regardless of the cost; I still buy the yarn I want, otherwise it isn't worth my while, knitting with yarns I don't like, but now I just save until I have enough, which I would suppose a Lot of people would do! Although, I don't think I really need (? but I might want too ????????) to buy any move yarn, because I still have quite a lot I need to make into something! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A neighbour told me yesterday that's how they redistribute the dust where we live. They seem to think we want it in our houses and not on the road!


????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm off to the races.. have dragged my hoses out as everything needs watering outside... sorry Judi. xoxo


That is perfectly fine, we needed the rown badly, and I think there is a dire need for more rain, thoughout many parts of the country. There are many animals, both native and introduced, who need to be given food and water, until the plants regenerate, and enough water is back in the country.
We have had Emus, and kangaroos, and probably other animals that I haven't seen, within the town boundaries, looking for food and water! I am actually thinking of something that I can set up, permanently, for these animals, so there is something available for them. I just need to do some research, so that I put appropriate food out for them!????????


----------



## jinx

My new word of the day. Toey has two meaning. One gave me a big smile as I believe you meant the first meaning.????????????



Xiang said:


> (quote=Miss Pam wrote:
> 
> Good morning all you wonderful ladies! I'm off to meet a friend for breakfast shortly. That will be fun. Met a couple of friends yesterday afternoon. At least I'm able to get some socializing in while I'm up here in Seattle. I'm ready to go back home, though, but it probably won't happen for at least another week or 10 days. Oh, well. Flexible has become my middle name and Flo is my new best friend! I hope all is going well with baby Marcelina and I also hope all of you have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Trish, I totally agree, that there is no place like home! Even when I am visiting one of my DD's for a few days; I begin to get a bit toey, if I have been away for longer than2, or 3, days. I also begin to feel that I am beginning to be in the way, of whoever I am visiting; then I get home to my own bed, and it is almost pure bliss!????????[/quote]


----------



## jinx

I wish I had done that to some extent. I need to learn not to buy yarn just because it is on sale. I keep trying to get rid of bins one at a time but am not successful. My last over purchase was not my fault. Flo bought yarn for her afghan. According to pattern I needed two skeins for each strip. I only needed one skein and now have an addition 7 skeins in the bins.



Xiang said:


> I know what you mean, before I finished work, I was able to buy whatever yarn I wanted, regardless of the cost; I still buy the yarn I want, otherwise it isn't worth my while, knitting with yarns I don't like, but now I just save until I have enough, which I would suppose a Lot of people would do! Although, I don't think I really need (? but I might want too ????????) to buy any move yarn, because I still have quite a lot I need to make into something! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, it I went down with Jill a couple of years ago, it rained! We went several times when we lived there with much better weather, it was wonderful. My mum came down from London to see it a couple of times, she absolutely loved it!! Xxxx


the only thing that happens here, that I know of, that would be remotely like that; is the Kernewek Lowender, which is the Copper Coast Cornish Festival.

It is held in the towns of Kadina, Moonta and Wallaroo; and is held over 6 days, and each of these towns have activities, including Cornish and Celtic activities.

They also do a dance through the town, that sounds a lot like the one you went to watch, June, and the towns people dress in clothing that their ancestors would have worn, and one of the activities that will be done, is the Maypole dance, again with the participants dressed in clothing of the Era.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Happy Mother's Day????
> 
> I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
> Are you ready for cuteness overload?


I love these pictures!!
????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just watch her change into a little grown up now!! I can't believe how much Liv has changed in this last year, partly due to a new school, fortunately, she is still lovely!! She will be 12 on 1st June!!! xxxx


Where do the years go. Xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Marcelina is here and she is gorgeous ❣
> 10 lbs 5 ounces 21 1/2 inches.
> Ladies.. she is so beautiful and just a chunky little ball of amazing. I got to see her be born, and take her first breath. It was so precious. ????????????????


Nobody is going to mess with that little girl, judging by those muscles! She is gorgeous, and I would hazard a guess that her dad, and her Nonna,???????????? is already wound tightly around her try little finger! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thank you ???? I don't have words.
> 
> Y'all are all auntie's ❣❣❣❣????❣


????????????????❣????❣


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Don't think I'd ever get into one of those little boats!! ???? Xxxx


I don't think I would even fit in one of those little boats, unless they are much bigger than what they seem! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good way to give it a try. xxxooo


I agree, and it is quite quick & easy to do, so I should hopefully have a 16" one, in a week, or so! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


Trish, I would like to have your garden! It is so pretty! I don't even know what to plant anymore, because the extreme high temperatures we got last Summer will continue to happen now, and it kills any plants that I might have been foolish enough to try and get established before the heat begins again!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


Now that is glorious! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I've now done 50 on my 8 inch loom and have nearly finished crocheting round them before I join them together.


I will be getting a larger one soon, I think that size will be much easier to use. I intend making blankets with the squares, as an alternative to knitting, or Crochet; I think the blankets will get finished much more quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Happy Mother's Day????
> 
> I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
> Are you ready for cuteness overload?


The photo of your mum with Marcelina is beautiful! 
DD4 Has a photo of her grandfather (my dad) holding her dd2, when she was less than a week old, and she was looking at him, as if she recognised him! It was amazing to see a baby so young looking at someone, with that much recognition! :sm06: :sm23:
Marcelina actually looks like she is secretly laughing at Grandpa! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> All of these are beautiful ????


I agree! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> And more love...


Beautiful photos of a beautiful little girl! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I can just see you..."I'm singing in the rain.........."!! :sm23: xxxx


Yep, that is me, & my girls!
My sisters & I used to do that with our mum, before she got ill also, it was great fun, and apparently super annoying to our dad! ????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> We are coming to the end of Sunday May 12, and we had Glorious Weather today, beautiful sunshine, and not too cold; for entering Winter! ????????


It was 81F here yesterday and woke up this morning to light rain. The forecast said we weren't going to get rain until Wednesday or so. Crazy weather. Mr. Ric and DS are supposed to be heading out with this load sometime today. Will be on the road 3 days. Do the unload down there and catch up on a few things, then back up here next weekend. I hope all of you moms who are celebrating it have a wonderful Mother's Day! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My new word of the day. Toey has two meaning. One gave me a big smile as I believe you meant the first meaning.????????????


That is absolutely correct Jinx, I didn't know about the second meaning, otherwise I might have used a different word. :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It was 81F here yesterday and woke up this morning to light rain. The forecast said we weren't going to get rain until Wednesday or so. Crazy weather. Mr. Ric and DS are supposed to be heading out with this load sometime today. Will be on the road 3 days. Do the unload down there and catch up on a few things, then back up here next weekend. I hope all of you moms who are celebrating it have a wonderful Mother's Day! xxxooo


I hope you had a lovely day with your mum and your brother. xoxoxo 
I had a wonderful visit with DD 3, and messages from the rest of my girls. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I hope you had a lovely day with your mum and your brother. xoxoxo
> I had a wonderful visit with DD 3, and messages from the rest of my girls. xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

It is now O125, and it is getting too cold to be out of bed now, So I shall bid you all good night from me, and for you to enjoy what ever remains of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> the only thing that happens here, that I know of, that would be remotely like that; is the Kernewek Lowender, which is the Copper Coast Cornish Festival.
> 
> It is held in the towns of Kadina, Moonta and Wallaroo; and is held over 6 days, and each of these towns have activities, including Cornish and Celtic activities.
> 
> They also do a dance through the town, that sounds a lot like the one you went to watch, June, and the towns people dress in clothing that their ancestors would have worn, and one of the activities that will be done, is the Maypole dance, again with the participants dressed in clothing of the Era.


Sounds like it may well be a spin off of the Cornish version, I expect there are a lot of folks of Cornish origin living there. Good for them to keep the tradition going!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, how are you all today. I've been nowhere, or spoken to anyone today, but that's ok. I've got my washing done, I've tried on some clothes that I thought might not fit me and they do. I've fed and watched the birds, I've seen some of judge Judy, while I ate my minced lamb hotspot for lunch, it was quite delishious. Oh yes...I've done some sodukos. I'm starting to put clothes out on the bed to pack in my suitcase. I don't want to take much because I'll have to carry it won't i? Usually a nice gentleman or even young gentleman helps me with my case. I look old, that's why????

How is our new USA baby doing and her mammy. I would think you'd probably be home now. Enjoy it if you are. I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Dear jinx I think you do the right thing by having the phone in the bedroom. When you say robot calls do you mean nuisance calls? I hate them and if I see the display number is one I don't know then I won't answer it. There's always scams going on here. You take care love, keep your phone next to you. And a whistle. If someone phones you to be a nuisance, blow your whistle down the receiver. In fact I think I might do that. What a good idea that was....????


It was but it wouldn't worry a robot.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Our sweet little dog Koda was only 3 and passed away today Michael is going to be heartbroken!


How sad, and so young.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I will be getting a larger one soon, I think that size will be much easier to use. I intend making blankets with the squares, as an alternative to knitting, or Crochet; I think the blankets will get finished much more quickly! xoxoxo


Mr P made my 8 ins loom. There are plans on Pinterest and much cheaper than buying one.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Susan listen to this advice and do not ignore it! Do not give up walking or doing stairs. Keep pushing or you will soon discover it is more than hard to do , it becomes impossible.


Ok I will try. I think it's my back that's top lame. It's like what I had twent years ago. I had a protrusion on the disc and I had to be operated on. I promise I shall try jinx, I know you care, it's just I can be so lazy it's unbelievable. But I promise I'll think of you .


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's the last of our hot days and the week to come will go down to 51-54F
> I don't like this teasing weather. Today I am watering as everything is so dry and we've even had a few bush fires already. The rain is coming though.
> 
> Today I will mostly putter in the garden. I know June thinks the Ajuba is a weedy plant but I like it for it's color.
> 
> Hope Marcelina and her family are doing well and I hope baby's layette is not too small for her!
> Last night we had a lovely sunset and it looked beautiful on the ferns. The birds are singing sweetly even into the dark.
> Have a good weekend sisters. xoxoxox


The song thrushes are singing beautifully these days. It's a wonderful sound.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely craft shop lady has just delivered our sgraffito plates and here's mine..


My, that's gorgeous! Is there anything you cannot do with your hands?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Happy Mother's Day????
> 
> I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
> Are you ready for cuteness overload?


Staring into great grandpas eyes with love, and of course fast asleep for soothing great grandma. She is lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a busy day. Claire'e Partner came down & did loads of much needed gardening. The rest of them all went to the museum in Greenwich. Then claire came here with her boys we had lunch. Later the rest arrived, 4 boys rushing around it was bedlam! They are all getting so big, love them all so much but they are so noisy. We are all going away at half term I'm going to buy ear-plugs, I think Bill & I will need a break after! I'm off to knit, I might of bought some wool today.......


You might have? I wonder if you actually did. No I don't!


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> And more love...


She is so advanced and sees all that goes on. She's our latest kp baby, and welcome little stranger. I'm really thrilled with her.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> It's sinful I've not caught up yet, I'm going to go to sleep but I couldn't do that till I showed y'all those fat cheeks ????
> I'll catch up as soon as i can.
> Love and hugs all xoxo


Those cheeks are just crying out for a kiss. ????


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Happy Mother's Day????
> 
> I've been gone, I'm sorry. Had to do alot of sleeping and holding my new sweet Lil Rose.
> Are you ready for cuteness overload?


All three look delighted to be meeting.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> It's sinful I've not caught up yet, I'm going to go to sleep but I couldn't do that till I showed y'all those fat cheeks ????
> I'll catch up as soon as i can.
> Love and hugs all xoxo


Thank you so much Linky. She is adorable.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is I can't keep up with them. Oh yes we had a Galloway cow wandering the lane yesterday as well. xxxx


Now that will last a few cookpots!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> It was but it wouldn't worry a robot.


???????????????????????? good old saxy. Your humour is so dry. I never thought of the robot speaking. I've had a recorded message is that what jinx calls a robot message? It's very annoying.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> The photo of your mum with Marcelina is beautiful!
> DD4 Has a photo of her grandfather (my dad) holding her dd2, when she was less than a week old, and she was looking at him, as if she recognised him! It was amazing to see a baby so young looking at someone, with that much recognition! :sm06: :sm23:
> Marcelina actually looks like she is secretly laughing at Grandpa! :sm09: :sm09:


As I already remarked, babies only have one sense in the womb - that of hearing, and they recognise the voices they hear the most. Grampa would have a deeper voice so more memorable.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from sunny Surrey. It has been a glorious day and we have had a great time at the Outlaws. Now home with my feet up and having a coffee to soak up all the wine and Bolly.

Will post a few family photos shortly. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:
 

> ???????????????????????? good old saxy. Your humour is so dry. I never thought of the robot speaking. I've had a recorded message is that what jinx calls a robot message? It's very annoying.


It is but what I have to say to them is not repeatable. I hope it's not recorded!


----------



## PurpleFi

Family photos


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Family photos


Lovely!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> It is but what I have to say to them is not repeatable. I hope it's not recorded!


I had a wonderful day again yesterday. A morning meeting that actually went very well, followed by Chichester Festival Theatre and Hugh Bonneville in Shadowlands. A very well written and played play. Followed in the early evening by a lovely meal with my brothers and DS1 and DIL.

I did get a shock when I got home, having left DH at the pub. A large parcel, heavy, parcel had been left right outside my door where everyone could see it! I had asked for it to be left in the military ambulance which was unlocked for it. I cannot believe the stupidity of the deliverer!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Family photos


Lovely family photos. And the sun shone!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I had a wonderful day again yesterday. A morning meeting that actually went very well, followed by Chichester Festival Theatre and Hugh Bonneville in Shadowlands. A very well written and played play. Followed in the early evening by a lovely meal with my brothers and DS1 and DIL.
> 
> I did get a shock when I got home, having left DH at the pub. A large parcel, heavy, parcel had been left right outside my door where everyone could see it! I had asked for it to be left in the military ambulance which was unlocked for it. I cannot believe the stupidity of the deliverer!!


Sounds like a lovely day! There's no hope, is there?!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Family photos


Oh so precious ???? I can't believe how much she has grown ! I believe she's tall as I am ????
Happy birthday you two and many many more ????


----------



## linkan

Thanks everyone for the warm and loving welcome of the new great niece of yours. We are eternally grateful for all the blessings ????


----------



## LondonChris

I only bought some beautiful 4 ply baby wool. My DD's friend has asked us to her babies christening, I promised to knit him something ages ago. I thought it can be part of his gift.


Barn-dweller said:


> Come on, what did you buy? xx :sm15:


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> ???????????????????????? good old saxy. Your humour is so dry. I never thought of the robot speaking. I've had a recorded message is that what jinx calls a robot message? It's very annoying.


.
Yes. A robot dials the phone and when you answer you get a recorded message.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Trish, I would like to have your garden! It is so pretty! I don't even know what to plant anymore, because the extreme high temperatures we got last Summer will continue to happen now, and it kills any plants that I might have been foolish enough to try and get established before the heat begins again!????????


Things are changing here now too Judi, we have more drought and less water to use. Many of the plants that green the mountain are dying such as the salal are dying off because of climate changes...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/salal-shrubs-dying-bc-climate-change-1.5127828

But we nowhere endure the heat that you do. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!


----------



## LondonChris

She was born on one of my life-long friend's 70th birthday. She is a wonderful, kind lady, xx


linkan said:


> I absolutely will pass on everything to them. She wants to add all the well wishes to the baby book. ????
> My friend Jess was hoping for the 8th on her birthday but she tried her best to keep her all to herself as long as she could lol.
> She missed my mom's birthday by one day too.???? What a birthday/mother's/grandma's day gift right? Perfect ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!


Great, she put a lot of thought and effort into that and unique. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. It has been a glorious day and we have had a great time at the Outlaws. Now home with my feet up and having a coffee to soak up all the wine and Bolly.
> 
> Will post a few family photos shortly. xx


What is Bolly? :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Family photos


Your family is lovely Josephine. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What is Bolly? :sm17: xoxo


Bollingers champagne, not sure if that's spelt right, expensive. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Proud Grandpa? She is going to be spoilt, quite right too.


Islander said:


> Angela there's no doubt about it, Marcelina is a gorgeous baby and she's going to warm a lot of hearts, especially all her "aunties"! The photo with your DH is a treasure... look at her smiling back! ❤


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I had a wonderful day again yesterday. A morning meeting that actually went very well, followed by Chichester Festival Theatre and Hugh Bonneville in Shadowlands. A very well written and played play. Followed in the early evening by a lovely meal with my brothers and DS1 and DIL.
> 
> I did get a shock when I got home, having left DH at the pub. A large parcel, heavy, parcel had been left right outside my door where everyone could see it! I had asked for it to be left in the military ambulance which was unlocked for it. I cannot believe the stupidity of the deliverer!!


Lucky it was still there! You have such a wonderful theatre/concert lifestyle.. envy you! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Have a good trip. X


RookieRetiree said:


> On our trip to TN. It's rainy and cold in IL so hope it's warner there.
> 
> Our SUV is loaded to the roof!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P made my 8 ins loom. There are plans on Pinterest and much cheaper than buying one.


Like my DH, your's is always ready to help with creative endeavours! xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> My, that's gorgeous! Is there anything you cannot do with your hands?


Your plate is amazing, is it on pottery or porcelain? xoxox :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Wonderful, precious photos for the family album. Xx


linkan said:


> It's sinful I've not caught up yet, I'm going to go to sleep but I couldn't do that till I showed y'all those fat cheeks ????
> I'll catch up as soon as i can.
> Love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> It was 81F here yesterday and woke up this morning to light rain. The forecast said we weren't going to get rain until Wednesday or so. Crazy weather. Mr. Ric and DS are supposed to be heading out with this load sometime today. Will be on the road 3 days. Do the unload down there and catch up on a few things, then back up here next weekend. I hope all of you moms who are celebrating it have a wonderful Mother's Day! xxxooo


I agree, it is crazy weather! Happy Mother's Day to you, will you get to see your son Pam? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Bollingers champagne, not sure if that's spelt right, expensive. xx


Sounds good! :sm02: xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, she put a lot of thought and effort into that and unique. xx


Impossible but even nicer if she had put herself in the photo too! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Sounds good! :sm02: xxx


If you like champagne, I don't. xx


----------



## LondonChris

I did!


SaxonLady said:


> You might have? I wonder if you actually did. No I don't!


----------



## LondonChris

Great! What a sunny day.


PurpleFi said:


> Family photos


----------



## LondonChris

Some delivery people couldn't care where they leave the parcels. Envy your theatre trip, it's ages since I have seen a play. Shadowlands is a great story. Xx


SaxonLady said:


> I had a wonderful day again yesterday. A morning meeting that actually went very well, followed by Chichester Festival Theatre and Hugh Bonneville in Shadowlands. A very well written and played play. Followed in the early evening by a lovely meal with my brothers and DS1 and DIL.
> 
> I did get a shock when I got home, having left DH at the pub. A large parcel, heavy, parcel had been left right outside my door where everyone could see it! I had asked for it to be left in the military ambulance which was unlocked for it. I cannot believe the stupidity of the deliverer!!


----------



## LondonChris

You will always remember these. Happy Mother's Day to you and everyone else celebrating.


Islander said:


> Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up! Had a mad day here, DD arrived here early & planted one more plants in the garden. I spent the afternoon reading stories, mainly pirates stories,Ah Jim Lad!! I planned on knitting today but cannot find the right size needles, so I’ve ordered some more. I will probably find 2 pair tomorrow! Night night everything one. Xx


----------



## LEE1313

Islander said:


> Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!


Love it !
Wonder how big an envelope is needed to mail it ?? Oh the postage !

That is a keeper pic for sure.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What is Bolly? :sm17: xoxo


Bolinger is a rather expensive champagne. Not to my taste. I prefer a red wine. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Your plate is amazing, is it on pottery or porcelain? xoxox :sm24:


Thank you. It's pottery x


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!


Wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I agree, it is crazy weather! Happy Mother's Day to you, will you get to see your son Pam? xoxo


Happy Mother's Day to you, too! Yes, I get to see him -- he's still with us. We're all leaving this afternoon to take this next load down. Will be on the road for about 3 days or so to get there. Will spend a few days or so there, then back up for more stuff! Anyway, if I disappear again you'll all know why. Lots of love to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Mother's Day to you, too! Yes, I get to see him -- he's still with us. We're all leaving this afternoon to take this next load down. Will be on the road for about 3 days or so to get there. Will spend a few days or so there, then back up for more stuff! Anyway, if I disappear again you'll all know why. Lots of love to all of you! xxxooo


Have a safe trip, won't it be lovely when you can finally settle? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a safe trip, won't it be lovely when you can finally settle? xx


It will be heavenly! I have lots of things to do down there. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It will be heavenly! I have lots of things to do down there. :sm01: xxxooo


How many trips do you think you'll have to make after this one? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Mother's Day to you, too! Yes, I get to see him -- he's still with us. We're all leaving this afternoon to take this next load down. Will be on the road for about 3 days or so to get there. Will spend a few days or so there, then back up for more stuff! Anyway, if I disappear again you'll all know why. Lots of love to all of you! xxxooo


Safe travels xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> How many trips do you think you'll have to make after this one? xx


At least 3, I think but probably not be up here as long as we've been this time. Hopefully that will be it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels xx


Thank you, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!


That's fantastic ???? how thoughtful of her ????


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> She was born on one of my life-long friend's 70th birthday. She is a wonderful, kind lady, xx


She is just the sweetest, I got to spend the day with her today and it was wonderful. We went on her first outing, nothing great just had to pick up Jen's pain meds lol from Walmart ????
Afterwards she was going to cook for me but her mother in law was there and M????M was hungry so I cooked. It's was frozen cheese ravioli with ground beef and spaghetti sauce so no big deal. 
Her M-I-L was kind of getting on my nerves but... In all fairness, people say I'm hard to get to know... I don't see it lol. (Hush Lisa ????????)
Anyhow.. lil ???? was any and tired and hungry and they took her from Jen and gave her to the DH and he rocked her and got her quiet, I swear for the next 15 minutes all she said over and over was "seeeee , she just wanted and needed her daddy"

????
I didn't say a word.... Aren't y'all proud?

She was super cuddly for her Nonna and I just ate it up ???? I may plan an overnight with them to help Jen get some rest.. we'll see. 
All in all still an amazing mother's day, holding that sweet baby for hours could make anyone day ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> She is just the sweetest, I got to spend the day with her today and it was wonderful. We went on her first outing, nothing great just had to pick up Jen's pain meds lol from Walmart ????
> Afterwards she was going to cook for me but her mother in law was there and M????M was hungry so I cooked. It's was frozen cheese ravioli with ground beef and spaghetti sauce so no big deal.
> Her M-I-L was kind of getting on my nerves but... In all fairness, people say I'm hard to get to know... I don't see it lol. (Hush Lisa ????????)
> Anyhow.. lil ???? was any and tired and hungry and they took her from Jen and gave her to the DH and he rocked her and got her quiet, I swear for the next 15 minutes all she said over and over was "seeeee , she just wanted and needed her daddy"
> 
> ????
> I didn't say a word.... Aren't y'all proud?
> 
> It sounds like a perfect day and well done you for being good. I know that bit can be hard. Lots of love to you all xxxx
> 
> She was super cuddly for her Nonna and I just ate it up ???? I may plan an overnight with them to help Jen get some rest.. we'll see.
> All in all still an amazing mother's day, holding that sweet baby for hours could make anyone day ????????????????????????????????????????????


Sounds like a perfect day aad well done on not saying anything. I know that bit can be hard. Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The rhododendrons are coming out in our lane so hopefully Susan will arrive to a road full of flowers.

KnitWIts here this morning so I'd better get myself sorted.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jollypolly

I hope you all had a happy Mothers's Day My son and a friend went with me to a Japanese restaurant. Good food, good waitress and they gave a gift to mothers. I got a gold colored satin bag. My friend got a mini set of teacup


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I only bought some beautiful 4 ply baby wool. My DD's friend has asked us to her babies christening, I promised to knit him something ages ago. I thought it can be part of his gift.


That purchase was as necessary as the daily bread and milk!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Lucky it was still there! You have such a wonderful theatre/concert lifestyle.. envy you! xoxoxo


I do, and I am very grateful for it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> If you like champagne, I don't. xx


I do, but it really isn't worth the prices charged. I drink it when it's free!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated again morning all, yes tied to the kitchen sink again and same tomorrow but have got a nice stock of cheesy beefburgers in the freezer and tomorrows will be a two day meal so should have Wednesday off. It's another beautiful day here and hope it lasts like yesterday, didn't even have to light the fire. Back to the knitting this afternoon, isn't it annoying when you are being so careful and you look back and a mistake yells out at you? Hopefully I can disguise it when I've finished. Off to catch up now. See y'all later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Some delivery people couldn't care where they leave the parcels. Envy your theatre trip, it's ages since I have seen a play. Shadowlands is a great story. Xx


Highly recommended. We loved it.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> She is just the sweetest, I got to spend the day with her today and it was wonderful. We went on her first outing, nothing great just had to pick up Jen's pain meds lol from Walmart ????
> Afterwards she was going to cook for me but her mother in law was there and M????M was hungry so I cooked. It's was frozen cheese ravioli with ground beef and spaghetti sauce so no big deal.
> Her M-I-L was kind of getting on my nerves but... In all fairness, people say I'm hard to get to know... I don't see it lol. (Hush Lisa ????????)
> Anyhow.. lil ???? was any and tired and hungry and they took her from Jen and gave her to the DH and he rocked her and got her quiet, I swear for the next 15 minutes all she said over and over was "seeeee , she just wanted and needed her daddy"
> 
> ????
> I didn't say a word.... Aren't y'all proud?
> 
> She was super cuddly for her Nonna and I just ate it up ???? I may plan an overnight with them to help Jen get some rest.. we'll see.
> All in all still an amazing mother's day, holding that sweet baby for hours could make anyone day ????????????????????????????????????????????


I AM proud of you and we didn't find you hard to get to know. Maybe, instead of embracing it with gratitude, MIL feels lost amid the love in your family.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The rhododendrons are coming out in our lane so hopefully Susan will arrive to a road full of flowers.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I'd better get myself sorted.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


As if Susan needs the flowers to welcome her! Just a wonderful added bonus.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated again morning all, yes tied to the kitchen sink again and same tomorrow but have got a nice stock of cheesy beefburgers in the freezer and tomorrows will be a two day meal so should have Wednesday off. It's another beautiful day here and hope it lasts like yesterday, didn't even have to light the fire. Back to the knitting this afternoon, isn't it annoying when you are being so careful and you look back and a mistake yells out at you? Hopefully I can disguise it when I've finished. Off to catch up now. See y'all later. xx


Busy, busy you. I hope your weather is as good as ours ATM. I'm off to the hygienist shortly. Such excitement! Then I must remember to put the leg of pork in the oven. I forgot yesterday so we had cheese omelettes instead! Suited me.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!


Lovely and completely unique!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). Rain started last night and will continue until Thursday with possibility of snow overnight.
One of our old neighbours died on Saturday. I went to school with her son in primary school and secondary school. He's beating himself up a bit that he didn't insist that she go to the hospital on Friday night when she seemed confused and couldn't figure out how to open her front door and called him. His wife found her in the morning. They're saying she died of a brain bleed. She was 95 and was able to see her grandchildren grow up. She joins her six brothers who passed before her.
I ended up frogging my summer shirt and reknitting it with a smaller needle. I'm back where I was before I frogged. The fabric feels a little tighter now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated again morning all, yes tied to the kitchen sink again and same tomorrow but have got a nice stock of cheesy beefburgers in the freezer and tomorrows will be a two day meal so should have Wednesday off. It's another beautiful day here and hope it lasts like yesterday, didn't even have to light the fire. Back to the knitting this afternoon, isn't it annoying when you are being so careful and you look back and a mistake yells out at you? Hopefully I can disguise it when I've finished. Off to catch up now. See y'all later. xx


Or you look back after knitting about 4" to see you dropped a stitch and it has dropped all the way back to the cast on. And I was on a roll then.
I'm sure you got that mistake corrected


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Or you look back after knitting about 4" to see you dropped a stitch and it has dropped all the way back to the cast on. And I was on a roll then.
> I'm sure you got that mistake corrected


I'm ignoring it until I've finished then try and disguise it. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I hope you all had a happy Mothers's Day My son and a friend went with me to a Japanese restaurant. Good food, good waitress and they gave a gift to mothers. I got a gold colored satin bag. My friend got a mini set of teacup


That was a great way to celebrate Mother's Day. I went to the chinese take-away restaurant mid-afternoon to get some mushroom fried rice. (I can never fry rice properly) and DD made stir fry for supper to go with it. I got a skein of hand spun from DD. 
Will you use that satin bag for a project? It seems like a good home for cashmere or silk yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The rhododendrons are coming out in our lane so hopefully Susan will arrive to a road full of flowers.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I'd better get myself sorted.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday.
Give Susan a Canadian hug from me when she arrives.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> She is just the sweetest, I got to spend the day with her today and it was wonderful. We went on her first outing, nothing great just had to pick up Jen's pain meds lol from Walmart ????
> Afterwards she was going to cook for me but her mother in law was there and M????M was hungry so I cooked. It's was frozen cheese ravioli with ground beef and spaghetti sauce so no big deal.
> Her M-I-L was kind of getting on my nerves but... In all fairness, people say I'm hard to get to know... I don't see it lol. (Hush Lisa ????????)
> Anyhow.. lil ???? was any and tired and hungry and they took her from Jen and gave her to the DH and he rocked her and got her quiet, I swear for the next 15 minutes all she said over and over was "seeeee , she just wanted and needed her daddy"
> 
> ????
> I didn't say a word.... Aren't y'all proud?
> 
> She was super cuddly for her Nonna and I just ate it up ???? I may plan an overnight with them to help Jen get some rest.. we'll see.
> All in all still an amazing mother's day, holding that sweet baby for hours could make anyone day ????????????????????????????????????????????


Just keep inhaling all those new baby vibes. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Mother's Day to you, too! Yes, I get to see him -- he's still with us. We're all leaving this afternoon to take this next load down. Will be on the road for about 3 days or so to get there. Will spend a few days or so there, then back up for more stuff! Anyway, if I disappear again you'll all know why. Lots of love to all of you! xxxooo


It sounds like you will be mobile for a while. At least the weather is better than that first trip.
Happy and safe travels.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a mad day here, DD arrived here early & planted one more plants in the garden. I spent the afternoon reading stories, mainly pirates stories,Ah Jim Lad!! I planned on knitting today but cannot find the right size needles, so I've ordered some more. I will probably find 2 pair tomorrow! Night night everything one. Xx


You think the same way I do. If I can't find the right needle tip, I get more. I now have 3 or 4 sets of tips in my most popular sizes.
Your garden must look pretty now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!


Lovely photos. She put a bit of thought and work into them, even if she didnt' get into the pictures herself.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Things are changing here now too Judi, we have more drought and less water to use. Many of the plants that green the mountain are dying such as the salal are dying off because of climate changes...
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/salal-shrubs-dying-bc-climate-change-1.5127828
> 
> But we nowhere endure the heat that you do. xoxox


I never know what the weather is going to bring. I check the forecast every day but you could toss a coin as to whether it is right. Just be prepared for any weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> .
> Yes. A robot dials the phone and when you answer you get a recorded message.


That is why I let the answering machine take the call when I don't recognize the number.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I had a wonderful day again yesterday. A morning meeting that actually went very well, followed by Chichester Festival Theatre and Hugh Bonneville in Shadowlands. A very well written and played play. Followed in the early evening by a lovely meal with my brothers and DS1 and DIL.
> 
> I did get a shock when I got home, having left DH at the pub. A large parcel, heavy, parcel had been left right outside my door where everyone could see it! I had asked for it to be left in the military ambulance which was unlocked for it. I cannot believe the stupidity of the deliverer!!


That's why I usually ask for a signature on deliveries. DD is always home to sign for it and that way the parcel ends up inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Family photos


Lovely photos of the family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm ignoring it until I've finished then try and disguise it. xx :sm16:


I've done that before. Whatever you can live with. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now as the highway is going to be slow with this rain.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

I can see from looking at my posts that the message I posted about eleven o'clock didn't appear. That's cos I am on a train on my way to stay with my friend in Derby and I keep losing the signal!! Will drop by when I can, lots of love from Londy xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I would love to do that. However, my doctors use a different number to return calls than the office number. So I have to answer it and always first say whose calling? I use to answer by saying yes and found out that could be dangerous. Why don't these people put their time and money into getting useful employment?


nitz8catz said:


> That is why I let the answering machine take the call when I don't recognize the number.


----------



## jinx

Our mail carrier puts a package inside the extra large toy box on the deck. Then he hand writes a note and puts it in the mail box. UPS and FedEx put it on the front porch in plain view. Thankfully nothing has gone missing yet and we get deliveries several times a week. Some places do not even offer sign for delivery and there is an added charge for that.


nitz8catz said:


> That's why I usually ask for a signature on deliveries. DD is always home to sign for it and that way the parcel ends up inside.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I can see from looking at my posts that the message I posted about eleven o'clock didn't appear. That's cos I am on a train on my way to stay with my friend in Derby and I keep losing the signal!! Will drop by when I can, lots of love from Londy xxxxxxxx


Have a great time away with your friend! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

You are required to have a wonderful time with your friend. How long are you staying? Hope you get a good signal once you are off the train.


London Girl said:


> I can see from looking at my posts that the message I posted about eleven o'clock didn't appear. That's cos I am on a train on my way to stay with my friend in Derby and I keep losing the signal!! Will drop by when I can, lots of love from Londy xxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> She is just the sweetest, I got to spend the day with her today and it was wonderful. We went on her first outing, nothing great just had to pick up Jen's pain meds lol from Walmart ????
> Afterwards she was going to cook for me but her mother in law was there and M????M was hungry so I cooked. It's was frozen cheese ravioli with ground beef and spaghetti sauce so no big deal.
> Her M-I-L was kind of getting on my nerves but... In all fairness, people say I'm hard to get to know... I don't see it lol. (Hush Lisa ????????)
> Anyhow.. lil ???? was any and tired and hungry and they took her from Jen and gave her to the DH and he rocked her and got her quiet, I swear for the next 15 minutes all she said over and over was "seeeee , she just wanted and needed her daddy"
> 
> ????
> I didn't say a word.... Aren't y'all proud?
> 
> She was super cuddly for her Nonna and I just ate it up ???? I may plan an overnight with them to help Jen get some rest.. we'll see.
> All in all still an amazing mother's day, holding that sweet baby for hours could make anyone day ????????????????????????????????????????????


Does she like the rocking chair?


----------



## jinx

This morning I read that "Finished is Better than Perfect." That can apply very well to some knitting projects.


Barn-dweller said:


> I'm ignoring it until I've finished then try and disguise it. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cool sunny little corner of the world. I had a nice Mother's day. Son and his wife came over with a huge gigantic hanging plant. She made him stop on the way over to bring a huge chocolate fudge sundae. I could not eat it all so shared with Mr. Wonderful. 
To show you how wonderful my Honeydoers is, when he brought the children back to granddaughters house they were carrying a beautiful bouquet of flowers. How many exes would be so thoughtful?


----------



## PurpleFi

Had lunch in the garden.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are required to have a wonderful time with your friend. How long are you staying? Hope you get a good signal once you are off the train.


Hi again! Just piggy backing on my friend's WiFi! It was a pleasant journey, sunshine all the way and arrived right on time! Spent most of the afternoon sitting in the garden!! How sad about Dorus Day but 97 is a pretty good age!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a beautiful sunny, warm day and something greats happened to me today. Can you remember the knitting nanas who used to come to s and b? There was iris and Kathleen? Well Kathleen if you remember died and iris 90 went into a nursing home. Well,,, they grout her over for an hour and a half to s and b in her wheelchair. She sat in her normal place, next to me and we all had a wonderful afternoon. I can't believe how well she looks, and she says she just loves her home. This was the independent lady who refused any help from anyone, until needs must. It was great to see her, I got lots of loves, and hugs. We all sang happy birthday because she's 91 on the 19th of this month. We got her some flowers and sweets. She was so happy what a transformation. She's put some weight on, which was badly needed, and her skin is a healthy rosy colour. I'm so happy for her. We go back lots of years, she knew Albert well too. She's still concerned that I'm doing ok, she's so kind. Thanks to whoever for this lovely day.

I've phoned my hostess to give her times of train arrivals, so I think we'll not miss each other. It was lovely to hear her voice. 

How is our newest member on kp, little marcelina. I've been telling the girls at knitting about her. She is wonderful. 

I think that's all the news I've got, if I think of anything else , I'll message you. I'm going to catch up. Luv yawlllll


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Family photos


Lovely photos. Elliot's looking more like Peter as he gets older. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). Rain started last night and will continue until Thursday with possibility of snow overnight.
> One of our old neighbours died on Saturday. I went to school with her son in primary school and secondary school. He's beating himself up a bit that he didn't insist that she go to the hospital on Friday night when she seemed confused and couldn't figure out how to open her front door and called him. His wife found her in the morning. They're saying she died of a brain bleed. She was 95 and was able to see her grandchildren grow up. She joins her six brothers who passed before her.
> I ended up frogging my summer shirt and reknitting it with a smaller needle. I'm back where I was before I frogged. The fabric feels a little tighter now.


Sorry for your loss nitz. Sending hugs to you. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That is why I let the answering machine take the call when I don't recognize the number.


That's what I do Mav, I've had that many scam artistes on I'm fed up with it. If. I don't recognise the number, it's not going to use my phone, that I pay for, and they dare charge me for something......don't get me started. I've promised marg that I'm going to try and be a nicer person. And not get overheated when folks get all sorts on benefits etc etc. There I go again, calm, calm,, calm,,, nice smile !????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I can see from looking at my posts that the message I posted about eleven o'clock didn't appear. That's cos I am on a train on my way to stay with my friend in Derby and I keep losing the signal!! Will drop by when I can, lots of love from Londy xxxxxxxx


Enjoy yourself ver much June...it's wonderful to meet up with friends. Hope you have a great time. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had lunch in the garden.


It will be so nice to sit outside and talk. I don't do much of that now. Albert and me used to sit on the garden bench and have an ice lolly or cup of coffee and a cuddle. His arm used to go round me. I feel silly sitting on my own. It feels boring. Please don't think I'm moaning, it's just boring on my own at times. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It will be so nice to sit outside and talk. I don't do much of that now. Albert and me used to sit on the garden bench and have an ice lolly or cup of coffee and a cuddle. His arm used to go round me. I feel silly sitting on my own. It feels boring. Please don't think I'm moaning, it's just boring on my own at times. ????


I will stop you being bored xxxxx


----------



## linkan

Jen loves the rocker Lisa.

Susan, momma and baby are doing great. She had a bruised shoulder from getting stuck during delivery a little. But other than that she's great ????????????


----------



## jinx

I was just sitting outside by myself enjoying the sunshine, birds, squirrels, clouds, and all the beauty of nature. The leaves are just sprouting on the trees, the daffodils are done, and the tulips are beautiful. Being in that setting gives me a chance to remember my loved ones and talk to them silently. Just because Albert is not there physically does not mean you cannot go to your favorite place and have a chat. I take knitting, tablet, or a crossword puzzle for the times everyone is busy and does not want to chat. Gives me a sense of calm and peace to be surrounded by nature.???? ???????? ????????????


grandma susan said:


> It will be so nice to sit outside and talk. I don't do much of that now. Albert and me used to sit on the garden bench and have an ice lolly or cup of coffee and a cuddle. His arm used to go round me. I feel silly sitting on my own. It feels boring. Please don't think I'm moaning, it's just boring on my own at times. ????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Enjoy yourself ver much June...it's wonderful to meet up with friends. Hope you have a great time. Xx


So far, so good!! Have a safe and pleasant journey dear xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen loves the rocker Lisa.
> 
> Susan, momma and baby are doing great. She had a bruised shoulder from getting stuck during delivery a little. But other than that she's great ????????????


Just gorgeous!! ????❤????????????????❣????????????????????????❣


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I was just sitting outside by myself enjoying the sunshine, birds, squirrels, clouds, and all the beauty of nature. The leaves are just sprouting on the trees, the daffodils are done, and the tulips are beautiful. Being in that setting gives me a chance to remember my loved ones and talk to them silently. Gives me a sense of calm and peace to be surrounded by nature.???? ???????? ????????????


I would have thought I'd written that about myself. You just made me appreciate it even more. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Jen loves the rocker Lisa.
> 
> Susan, momma and baby are doing great. She had a bruised shoulder from getting stuck during delivery a little. But other than that she's great ????????????


She's just angelic. ❤ xox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> It will be so nice to sit outside and talk. I don't do much of that now. Albert and me used to sit on the garden bench and have an ice lolly or cup of coffee and a cuddle. His arm used to go round me. I feel silly sitting on my own. It feels boring. Please don't think I'm moaning, it's just boring on my own at times. ????


Find a sunny spot, close your eyes and dream of your love. xox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I can see from looking at my posts that the message I posted about eleven o'clock didn't appear. That's cos I am on a train on my way to stay with my friend in Derby and I keep losing the signal!! Will drop by when I can, lots of love from Londy xxxxxxxx


Have a nice adventure June. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my cool sunny little corner of the world. I had a nice Mother's day. Son and his wife came over with a huge gigantic hanging plant. She made him stop on the way over to bring a huge chocolate fudge sundae. I could not eat it all so shared with Mr. Wonderful.
> To show you how wonderful my Honeydoers is, when he brought the children back to granddaughters house they were carrying a beautiful bouquet of flowers. How many exes would be so thoughtful?


That is thoughtful. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Had lunch in the garden.


Your home and garden are very beautiful, you must get great enjoyment. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Lovely and completely unique!! Xxxx


She kept them coming all day.. it made me smile!


----------



## jinx

Oh what fun. I would have enjoyed that a lot more than a store bought card.


Islander said:


> She kept them coming all day.. it made me smile!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). Rain started last night and will continue until Thursday with possibility of snow overnight.
> One of our old neighbours died on Saturday. I went to school with her son in primary school and secondary school. He's beating himself up a bit that he didn't insist that she go to the hospital on Friday night when she seemed confused and couldn't figure out how to open her front door and called him. His wife found her in the morning. They're saying she died of a brain bleed. She was 95 and was able to see her grandchildren grow up. She joins her six brothers who passed before her.
> I ended up frogging my summer shirt and reknitting it with a smaller needle. I'm back where I was before I frogged. The fabric feels a little tighter now.


95 in her own home that's amazing. A much nicer place to go to heaven. Sorry for your loss though. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> She kept them coming all day.. it made me smile!


Shows how much she thinks of you, much better than just a card. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> That's what I do Mav, I've had that many scam artistes on I'm fed up with it. If. I don't recognise the number, it's not going to use my phone, that I pay for, and they dare charge me for something......don't get me started. I've promised marg that I'm going to try and be a nicer person. And not get overheated when folks get all sorts on benefits etc etc. There I go again, calm, calm,, calm,,, nice smile !????


I evaded answering the phone yesterday as I was getting too many calls from Texas. Finally I picked up but didn't talk figuring if I did the scammer would have me for good. I leave my laptop with Skype running and purely by coincidence walked past it to hear it saying.... "mom, mo.....m!" Boy that made me jump :sm06: It appears Google picked Texas as a place for Angela's google phone call to originate from even though she was nearer Seattle. Interesting....


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Shows how much she thinks of you, much better than just a card. xx


I'm lucky to have her, she's a good friend and daughter. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh what fun. I would have enjoyed that a lot more than a store bought card.


She must have picked it up from me.. when I was young one of my best friends and I were parted while she went to university. We used to write on the most unusual paper replacements we could find always trying to outdo each other and be entertaining at the same time. I remember sending a few letters on arbutus bark and toilet paper. I like to be different. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

I am sure she picked up a lot of unique ideas from you. I dislike sending or receiving store bought cards. My family knows if they get an envelope with money in it is from me. I am sure they can use $5.00 with their present more than a Hallmark card.
The reason I got the hot fudge sundae yesterday as it replaced the card. I definitely liked the ice cream better than a card I would throw away in a week or two.


Islander said:


> She must have picked it up from me.. when I was young one of my best friends and I were parted while she went to university. We used to write on the most unusual paper replacements we could find always trying to outdo each other and be entertaining at the same time. I remember sending a few letters on arbutus bark and toilet paper. I like to be different. :sm17:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had lunch in the garden.


Lovely! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi again! Just piggy backing on my friend's WiFi! It was a pleasant journey, sunshine all the way and arrived right on time! Spent most of the afternoon sitting in the garden!! How sad about Dorus Day but 97 is a pretty good age!! Xxxx


Glad you made it safe and sound. Enjoy your time with your friend. That is sad but she had a pretty good long life.

We spent all day in the truck today and put many miles in. We're a little over halfway there and if we put in a really long day tomorrow we might make it all the rest of the way home. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a beautiful sunny, warm day and something greats happened to me today. Can you remember the knitting nanas who used to come to s and b? There was iris and Kathleen? Well Kathleen if you remember died and iris 90 went into a nursing home. Well,,, they grout her over for an hour and a half to s and b in her wheelchair. She sat in her normal place, next to me and we all had a wonderful afternoon. I can't believe how well she looks, and she says she just loves her home. This was the independent lady who refused any help from anyone, until needs must. It was great to see her, I got lots of loves, and hugs. We all sang happy birthday because she's 91 on the 19th of this month. We got her some flowers and sweets. She was so happy what a transformation. She's put some weight on, which was badly needed, and her skin is a healthy rosy colour. I'm so happy for her. We go back lots of years, she knew Albert well too. She's still concerned that I'm doing ok, she's so kind. Thanks to whoever for this lovely day.
> 
> I've phoned my hostess to give her times of train arrivals, so I think we'll not miss each other. It was lovely to hear her voice.
> 
> How is our newest member on kp, little marcelina. I've been telling the girls at knitting about her. She is wonderful.
> 
> I think that's all the news I've got, if I think of anything else , I'll message you. I'm going to catch up. Luv yawlllll


What a wonderful day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for your loss nitz. Sending hugs to you. Xx


Me, too, Mav! Sending along more warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I was just sitting outside by myself enjoying the sunshine, birds, squirrels, clouds, and all the beauty of nature. The leaves are just sprouting on the trees, the daffodils are done, and the tulips are beautiful. Being in that setting gives me a chance to remember my loved ones and talk to them silently. Just because Albert is not there physically does not mean you cannot go to your favorite place and have a chat. I take knitting, tablet, or a crossword puzzle for the times everyone is busy and does not want to chat. Gives me a sense of calm and peace to be surrounded by nature.???? ???????? ????????????


Sounds so Serene, I would love an outdoor space, DH decided to sell both of his plymouths to help get Jen and the baby a place to live. I feel bad for him, but proud of his willingness to give up something he truly loves for the baby's sake. He really is the best.
Now that he won't be working on the cars maybe we can make a nice space outside


----------



## linkan

Mav , so sorry to hear of your loss. Love and hugs sent your way.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound. Enjoy your time with your friend. That is sad but she had a pretty good long life.
> 
> We spent all day in the truck today and put many miles in. We're a little over halfway there and if we put in a really long day tomorrow we might make it all the rest of the way home. :sm01: xxxooo


Good luck with that, stay safe and hydrated!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sounds so Serene, I would love an outdoor space, DH decided to sell both of his plymouths to help get Jen and the baby a place to live. I feel bad for him, but proud of his willingness to give up something he truly loves for the baby's sake. He really is the best.
> Now that he won't be working on the cars maybe we can make a nice space outside


Oh bless him, what a lovely granddad!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from Ripley in the Midlands!! Today we are going to a tram museum and then to Bakewell whence Bakewell tarts and puddings come! Beautiful day, we have 19'C! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, most of the bits for our knitted town are done so now we just have to put them all together. I see some mammoth sewing sessions in the future. Just about finished crocheting round all 50 sqaures for my poncho so now I have to join them all together.

Jinx I know today it Tuesday (I will be out all day tomorrow) but we are going to the supermarket, garden centre an get fish and chips.
l
Tomorrow is a day out with the WI we are visiting Newbur,, a town about an hour away from here and going on a horse drawn boat on the canal for a cream tea.

Lovely photos Trish from Angela, as the other say much nicer than a shop bought card.

June enjoy your time in the Midlands. Proper bakewell tarts are gorgeous.

Angela, lovely photo. Showed my family on Sunday and they all though she was gorgeous.

Today is DSIL's birthday.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Hoping things work out that you arrive safely home today.


Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound. Enjoy your time with your friend. That is sad but she had a pretty good long life.
> 
> We spent all day in the truck today and put many miles in. We're a little over halfway there and if we put in a really long day tomorrow we might make it all the rest of the way home. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. The nicer places we go to do not even serve fish except on Friday's and Wednesday during lent. Of course McDonalds and such place sell them all the time.
It seems you have been working on your town for a long time. It will be great to get it all put together.
Maybe when I wake up I will figure out a horse drawn boat on a canal.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, most of the bits for our knitted town are done so now we just have to put them all together. I see some mammoth sewing sessions in the future. Just about finished crocheting round all 50 sqaures for my poncho so now I have to join them all together.
> 
> Jinx I know today it Tuesday (I will be out all day tomorrow) but we are going to the supermarket, garden centre an get fish and chips.
> l
> Tomorrow is a day out with the WI we are visiting Newbur,, a town about an hour away from here and going on a horse drawn boat on the canal for a cream tea.
> 
> Lovely photos Trish from Angela, as the other say much nicer than a shop bought card.
> 
> June enjoy your time in the Midlands. Proper bakewell tarts are gorgeous.
> 
> Angela, lovely photo. Showed my family on Sunday and they all though she was gorgeous.
> 
> Today is DSIL's birthday.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound. Enjoy your time with your friend. That is sad but she had a pretty good long life.
> 
> We spent all day in the truck today and put many miles in. We're a little over halfway there and if we put in a really long day tomorrow we might make it all the rest of the way home. :sm01: xxxooo


Glad your journey is going OK. Keep trucking. xx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound. Enjoy your time with your friend. That is sad but she had a pretty good long life.
> 
> We spent all day in the truck today and put many miles in. We're a little over halfway there and if we put in a really long day tomorrow we might make it all the rest of the way home. :sm01: xxxooo


Home...it's nice to see you refer to it as home already! Travel safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Ripley in the Midlands!! Today we are going to a tram museum and then to Bakewell whence Bakewell tarts and puddings come! Beautiful day, we have 19'C! Xxxx


Bakewell is a lovely town, stayed near it for my cousin's 70th birthday and went for a meal there. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Sounds so Serene, I would love an outdoor space, DH decided to sell both of his plymouths to help get Jen and the baby a place to live. I feel bad for him, but proud of his willingness to give up something he truly loves for the baby's sake. He really is the best.
> Now that he won't be working on the cars maybe we can make a nice space outside


Parents and their love know no bounds.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. The nicer places we go to do not even serve fish except on Friday's and Wednesday during lent. Of course McDonalds and such place sell them all the time.
> It seems you have been working on your town for a long time. It will be great to get it all put together.
> Maybe when I wake up I will figure out a horse drawn boat on a canal.


Ill see if I can find a link x


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. The nicer places we go to do not even serve fish except on Friday's and Wednesday during lent. Of course McDonalds and such place sell them all the time.
> It seems you have been working on your town for a long time. It will be great to get it all put together.
> Maybe when I wake up I will figure out a horse drawn boat on a canal.


Perhaps this will enlighten you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Ill see if I can find a link x


http://kennet-horse-boat.co.uk/


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. The nicer places we go to do not even serve fish except on Friday's and Wednesday during lent. Of course McDonalds and such place sell them all the time.
> It seems you have been working on your town for a long time. It will be great to get it all put together.
> Maybe when I wake up I will figure out a horse drawn boat on a canal.


A narrow boat ride on the canal is on my bucket list. How many can fit in one of those?


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Ill see if I can find a link x


Oh the horses are not in the water.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh the horses are not in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sm23: :sm23: Just love your imagination. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Still drizzling.
My car overheated again, but about 15 minutes from home, so I came back and used mum's car. DD tells me she complained about that ALL day. She doesn't like when I inconvenience her. And she had the funeral to go to. I told her to use my car as it doesn't overheat in town. I have an appointment with the garage behind my house, but not until Friday, so I'm picking up a rental for the rest of the week.
I'm almost finished the 2nd ball on my summer top.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> A narrow boat ride on the canal is on my bucket list. How many can fit in one of those?


About 50 people. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm23: :sm23: Just love your imagination. xx


Whot she said! X


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Still drizzling.
> My car overheated again, but about 15 minutes from home, so I came back and used mum's car. DD tells me she complained about that ALL day. She doesn't like when I inconvenience her. And she had the funeral to go to. I told her to use my car as it doesn't overheat in town. I have an appointment with the garage behind my house, but not until Friday, so I'm picking up a rental for the rest of the week.
> I'm almost finished the 2nd ball on my summer top.


Hope the garage can fix your car. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps this will enlighten you. xx


Nice picture. We don't have any horse drawn canal boats around here. I have seen a couple privately owned long boats near the canal locks north of here. They have a lot of beautiful wood work on them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> About 50 people. X


They're bigger than I thought.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. The nicer places we go to do not even serve fish except on Friday's and Wednesday during lent. Of course McDonalds and such place sell them all the time.
> It seems you have been working on your town for a long time. It will be great to get it all put together.
> Maybe when I wake up I will figure out a horse drawn boat on a canal.


Happy Taco Tuesday. Just about every place around here has a fish dish. Usually a locally caught fish.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, most of the bits for our knitted town are done so now we just have to put them all together. I see some mammoth sewing sessions in the future. Just about finished crocheting round all 50 sqaures for my poncho so now I have to join them all together.
> 
> Jinx I know today it Tuesday (I will be out all day tomorrow) but we are going to the supermarket, garden centre an get fish and chips.
> l
> Tomorrow is a day out with the WI we are visiting Newbur,, a town about an hour away from here and going on a horse drawn boat on the canal for a cream tea.
> 
> Lovely photos Trish from Angela, as the other say much nicer than a shop bought card.
> 
> June enjoy your time in the Midlands. Proper bakewell tarts are gorgeous.
> 
> Angela, lovely photo. Showed my family on Sunday and they all though she was gorgeous.
> 
> Today is DSIL's birthday.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Good luck with all that sewing.
Be sure to post a picture of your poncho when you are finished.
A cream tea on a canal boat sounds lovely.
Happy DSIL birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Ripley in the Midlands!! Today we are going to a tram museum and then to Bakewell whence Bakewell tarts and puddings come! Beautiful day, we have 19'C! Xxxx


Lovely day to munch on yummy baked goods.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Mav , so sorry to hear of your loss. Love and hugs sent your way.


Thank you. She was a lovely lady who loved all the little kids.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Sounds so Serene, I would love an outdoor space, DH decided to sell both of his plymouths to help get Jen and the baby a place to live. I feel bad for him, but proud of his willingness to give up something he truly loves for the baby's sake. He really is the best.
> Now that he won't be working on the cars maybe we can make a nice space outside


That's wonderful that your DH is giving so much to help.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Mav! Sending along more warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. I hope your drive goes smoothly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound. Enjoy your time with your friend. That is sad but she had a pretty good long life.
> 
> We spent all day in the truck today and put many miles in. We're a little over halfway there and if we put in a really long day tomorrow we might make it all the rest of the way home. :sm01: xxxooo


A two-day drive isn't too bad at all. I can do the drive out to the east coast here in two days as well, so you moved about at far away from your other house as I will be moving when I retire. I hope your truck is comfortable.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning (just) from a sunny Wales, everything done in the kitchen now, tomorrow's dinner catered for and two spare meals for the freezer. Now going to crash out for the rest of the day hopefully. Lots of things I should be doing, don't think any of them will get done. It's a beautiful sunny day here but we still have a coolish breeze. Nearly time to get dinner now, back to the kitchen slave, have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I evaded answering the phone yesterday as I was getting too many calls from Texas. Finally I picked up but didn't talk figuring if I did the scammer would have me for good. I leave my laptop with Skype running and purely by coincidence walked past it to hear it saying.... "mom, mo.....m!" Boy that made me jump :sm06: It appears Google picked Texas as a place for Angela's google phone call to originate from even though she was nearer Seattle. Interesting....


Those calls can be routed anywhere. We were blocking a lot of calls at work until one of the network fellows figured out that our service provider was routing all our calls through a router in Chicago, so all the calls were coming in as US calls. I think with the interconnected services, they just use whatever routers are available.
I hope you were able to have a nice call from Angela, once you figured out it was her.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> 95 in her own home that's amazing. A much nicer place to go to heaven. Sorry for your loss though. xoxoxo


She got to see her grandchildren grow up. And she joins her six brothers now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> She kept them coming all day.. it made me smile!


That's wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I was just sitting outside by myself enjoying the sunshine, birds, squirrels, clouds, and all the beauty of nature. The leaves are just sprouting on the trees, the daffodils are done, and the tulips are beautiful. Being in that setting gives me a chance to remember my loved ones and talk to them silently. Just because Albert is not there physically does not mean you cannot go to your favorite place and have a chat. I take knitting, tablet, or a crossword puzzle for the times everyone is busy and does not want to chat. Gives me a sense of calm and peace to be surrounded by nature.???? ???????? ????????????


I'd like this drizzle to finish. Lake Ontario is now flooding. The lakeshore in Bowmanville is now an island with sandbags all around. They have boats to ferry them back to dry land.
Our leaves haven't popped out yet, it's been too cold. But I don't think I've ever seen the lawn look better.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and feed the birds before I pack to pick up the rental car. I must remember to get some water bottles out of my car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. We have the same weather. As long as the sun is out I do not care if it is a bit cool.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning (just) from a sunny Wales, everything done in the kitchen now, tomorrow's dinner catered for and two spare meals for the freezer. Now going to crash out for the rest of the day hopefully. Lots of things I should be doing, don't think any of them will get done. It's a beautiful sunny day here but we still have a coolish breeze. Nearly time to get dinner now, back to the kitchen slave, have a good day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, stay safe and hydrated!! ???? Xxxx


Working on that. Thanks! :sm01: xxx9o


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hoping things work out that you arrive safely home today.


Thank you, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Home...it's nice to see you refer to it as home already! Travel safe.


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am lazy this a.m. I am chilly sitting here, but to lazy to get up and turn off the overhead fan. Guess I need a remote.
I am proud of myself this a.m. I took care of all emails, paperwork and phone calls that needed attention. It took less than 30 minutes. Why do I procrastinate? It makes me nervous and anxious thinking of the list of things that I need to do. 
Last week I had to deal with a less than intelligent person when I called about Harold's prescription. Doctor sent in a new script with a lower dose. Miss unintelligent said they could not send it because he has enough of that med to last another month. Yes, he has 88mg pills, but now needs 75mg. I thought she got it, but apparently not as the med never came. This a.m. I got to talk to an intelligent knowledgeable employee. The med has been mailed rush delivery. It makes my day when a knowledgeable intelligent person that speaks and understands English answers the phone.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> A two-day drive isn't too bad at all. I can do the drive out to the east coast here in two days as well, so you moved about at far away from your other house as I will be moving when I retire. I hope your truck is comfortable.


For a truck, it isn't bad. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Sounds so Serene, I would love an outdoor space, DH decided to sell both of his plymouths to help get Jen and the baby a place to live. I feel bad for him, but proud of his willingness to give up something he truly loves for the baby's sake. He really is the best.
> Now that he won't be working on the cars maybe we can make a nice space outside


Any luck with the search?


----------



## binkbrice

Oh I have had a rough couple of days this morning I am off to get the oil changed in my Equinox I swear the engine sounds like it has not had oil for a year when it is not even close to the mileage that they recommend the change but it is past the March date I don’t know how that matters if you don’t drive it everyday!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh the horses are not in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea horses?! ????❤


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Sea horses?! ????❤


 :sm09: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Good morning from a rainy Island 52F tis my first borns birthday today. Time sure does fly. My mom knit the layette I brought Angela home in. I noticed Marcelina Rose had little mitts for her hands, I utilized baby socks back in the day. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and feed the birds before I pack to pick up the rental car. I must remember to get some water bottles out of my car.
> Everyone have a great day.


Our vehicles can be such a bummer sometimes. I need to get a timing belt soon. Have a good day Mav. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am lazy this a.m. I am chilly sitting here, but to lazy to get up and turn off the overhead fan. Guess I need a remote.
> I am proud of myself this a.m. I took care of all emails, paperwork and phone calls that needed attention. It took less than 30 minutes. Why do I procrastinate? It makes me nervous and anxious thinking of the list of things that I need to do.
> Last week I had to deal with a less than intelligent person when I called about Harold's prescription. Doctor sent in a new script with a lower dose. Miss unintelligent said they could not send it because he has enough of that med to last another month. Yes, he has 88mg pills, but now needs 75mg. I thought she got it, but apparently not as the med never came. This a.m. I got to talk to an intelligent knowledgeable employee. The med has been mailed rush delivery. It makes my day when a knowledgeable intelligent person that speaks and understands English answers the phone.


Mom's Dr quite frequently changes the dose of her meds but doesn't call it in to pharmacy, I have to confirm everything is done with this one...not really my job to do but someone has to make sure things are right. I can relate to how you feel. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning (just) from a sunny Wales, everything done in the kitchen now, tomorrow's dinner catered for and two spare meals for the freezer. Now going to crash out for the rest of the day hopefully. Lots of things I should be doing, don't think any of them will get done. It's a beautiful sunny day here but we still have a coolish breeze. Nearly time to get dinner now, back to the kitchen slave, have a good day. xx


You are ahead of the game... I've been slacking and this will get me back on track. xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I can see from looking at my posts that the message I posted about eleven o'clock didn't appear. That's cos I am on a train on my way to stay with my friend in Derby and I keep losing the signal!! Will drop by when I can, lots of love from Londy xxxxxxxx


I hope you are enjoying Derby.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters it's been another sunny day. I do so hope you are getting better weather now jinx, really I do. 

I had hot chocolate with Karen this morning and played with her 1yr old grandson a little while, he is a beauty. Always smiling, I must say mine wasn't. Haha the grand boys were, but son? No way, cried day and night. I think sometimes the boys think he's still a bit miserable, but that's only when they fall out with him cos they aren't getting their own way probably. 

This afternoon I went to the over60s and won $25 on the bingo lottery. I don't do too badly on that. The other week I got $50 can you remember, that paid for my senior rail card, and this $25 will be spending money. 

Tomorrow Donna comes so while she's getting on with jobs I'll have to pack. I need to iron some trousers when I find the iron!

Can't think of any news now. How is baby marcelina! Is she doing fine or is she a bit unsettled with going home? I've told the bingo lot about her as well as s and b. Hope everyone is ok. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Just popped in to say Hi. May be back later.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I was just sitting outside by myself enjoying the sunshine, birds, squirrels, clouds, and all the beauty of nature. The leaves are just sprouting on the trees, the daffodils are done, and the tulips are beautiful. Being in that setting gives me a chance to remember my loved ones and talk to them silently. Just because Albert is not there physically does not mean you cannot go to your favorite place and have a chat. I take knitting, tablet, or a crossword puzzle for the times everyone is busy and does not want to chat. Gives me a sense of calm and peace to be surrounded by nature.???? ???????? ????????????


As usual you are right and have wise ideas. THANKYOU jinx.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sounds so Serene, I would love an outdoor space, DH decided to sell both of his plymouths to help get Jen and the baby a place to live. I feel bad for him, but proud of his willingness to give up something he truly loves for the baby's sake. He really is the best.
> Now that he won't be working on the cars maybe we can make a nice space outside


What a good dh you've got. You are blessed, just like I was."..even if he wound m sip sometimes hahahah


----------



## LondonChris

That's one Mother's Day you will remember!


linkan said:


> She is just the sweetest, I got to spend the day with her today and it was wonderful. We went on her first outing, nothing great just had to pick up Jen's pain meds lol from Walmart ????
> Afterwards she was going to cook for me but her mother in law was there and M????M was hungry so I cooked. It's was frozen cheese ravioli with ground beef and spaghetti sauce so no big deal.
> Her M-I-L was kind of getting on my nerves but... In all fairness, people say I'm hard to get to know... I don't see it lol. (Hush Lisa ????????)
> Anyhow.. lil ???? was any and tired and hungry and they took her from Jen and gave her to the DH and he rocked her and got her quiet, I swear for the next 15 minutes all she said over and over was "seeeee , she just wanted and needed her daddy"
> 
> ????
> I didn't say a word.... Aren't y'all proud?
> 
> She was super cuddly for her Nonna and I just ate it up ???? I may plan an overnight with them to help Jen get some rest.. we'll see.
> All in all still an amazing mother's day, holding that sweet baby for hours could make anyone day ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Well, I think so.


SaxonLady said:


> That purchase was as necessary as the daily bread and milk!


----------



## LondonChris

Have a good visit. Xx


London Girl said:


> I can see from looking at my posts that the message I posted about eleven o'clock didn't appear. That's cos I am on a train on my way to stay with my friend in Derby and I keep losing the signal!! Will drop by when I can, lots of love from Londy xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

What a lovely afternoon for you all. Iris sounds as though She is enjoying life. It's good when you meet up with old friends.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a beautiful sunny, warm day and something greats happened to me today. Can you remember the knitting nanas who used to come to s and b? There was iris and Kathleen? Well Kathleen if you remember died and iris 90 went into a nursing home. Well,,, they grout her over for an hour and a half to s and b in her wheelchair. She sat in her normal place, next to me and we all had a wonderful afternoon. I can't believe how well she looks, and she says she just loves her home. This was the independent lady who refused any help from anyone, until needs must. It was great to see her, I got lots of loves, and hugs. We all sang happy birthday because she's 91 on the 19th of this month. We got her some flowers and sweets. She was so happy what a transformation. She's put some weight on, which was badly needed, and her skin is a healthy rosy colour. I'm so happy for her. We go back lots of years, she knew Albert well too. She's still concerned that I'm doing ok, she's so kind. Thanks to whoever for this lovely day.
> 
> I've phoned my hostess to give her times of train arrivals, so I think we'll not miss each other. It was lovely to hear her voice.
> 
> How is our newest member on kp, little marcelina. I've been telling the girls at knitting about her. She is wonderful.
> 
> I think that's all the news I've got, if I think of anything else , I'll message you. I'm going to catch up. Luv yawlllll


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning from a rainy Island 52F tis my first borns birthday today. Time sure does fly. My mom knit the layette I brought Angela home in. I noticed Marcelina Rose had little mitts for her hands, I utilized baby socks back in the day. xoxox


Awww, what a little sweetie she was - and still is! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I hope you are enjoying Derby.


Very much so, very beautiful up here and I am being royally looked after!! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Yet another beautiful photo. xxxxx


linkan said:


> Jen loves the rocker Lisa.
> 
> Susan, momma and baby are doing great. She had a bruised shoulder from getting stuck during delivery a little. But other than that she's great ????????????


----------



## LondonChris

I thought what Jinx said was beautiful, quite agree .


Islander said:


> I would have thought I'd written that about myself. You just made me appreciate it even more. xoxox


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Good morning from a rainy Island 52F tis my first borns birthday today. Time sure does fly. My mom knit the layette I brought Angela home in. I noticed Marcelina Rose had little mitts for her hands, I utilized baby socks back in the day. xoxox


She was a gorgeous baby ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

The baby wasn't latching on good to the right side and got a little dehydrated, so they have put her on an IV for overnight and have told Jen to stop doing so much and to take a shower and a nap.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> The baby wasn't latching on good to the right side and got a little dehydrated, so they have put her on an IV for overnight and have told Jen to stop doing so much and to take a shower and a nap.


She might need some help, especially if breast is engorged with milk...I hope there is someone who can show her some of the nifty tricks.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> She might need some help, especially if breast is engorged with milk...I hope there is someone who can show her some of the nifty tricks.


Yes the right side has a kind of
misshappened ... Tip... Kind of like a turtle that won't stick his head out lol. But they think pumping and using formula to supplement may help till her milk comes in more.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Yes the right side has a kind of
> misshappened ... Tip... Kind of like a turtle that won't stick his head out lol. But they think pumping and using formula to supplement may help till her milk comes in more.


Gave her try 'flattening" out the breast to be more pointy than round.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Gave her try 'flattening" out the breast to be more pointy than round.


Good idea, I will tell her that one. Thank you ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Sunny Surrey of up the canal.

Happy Wednesday. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a beautiful sunny Wales. Staying away from the kitchen this morning, put a load of washing in and that should be it for the day. Will just have to knit, such hardships. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). It is foggy this morning with thunderstorms coming this afternoon.
Mum and Stuart took over the family room last night and had duels of the TV remotes that ended up with the TV stuck. They ended up watching a news station from the prairies because they couldn't change the channel and neither of them would get out of their chairs to touch the buttons on the back of the TV. They also weren't talking because Stuart's throat gets sore from yelling at mum, and she says she can't turn her hearing aids up any further and she wasn't looking at him to read his lips. I left and took my knitting to my room. 
I finished another ball of yarn and am starting the third. Just another couple of inches to go before I start the armholes.
I picked up the rental. It's a VW Tiguan SUV that is not any longer than mum's Honda CRV. It was the smallest vehicle in the lot. My other choices were a limousine or a van. They didn't have any little cars. The Tiguan has everything backwards, so I keep turning the radio off instead of changing the cruise control.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Wales. Staying away from the kitchen this morning, put a load of washing in and that should be it for the day. Will just have to knit, such hardships. xx


How's your knee today? Any better?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Sunny Surrey of up the canal.
> 
> Happy Wednesday. Xx


Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> The baby wasn't latching on good to the right side and got a little dehydrated, so they have put her on an IV for overnight and have told Jen to stop doing so much and to take a shower and a nap.


Nice pictures. Yes, tell Jen to take breaks. When I had DD, I couldn't drink as much water as they wanted, but I did have lots of milkshakes! Also I was told to cut out the pop, tea and coffee for a couple of weeks. Apparently they both do nothing for hydration.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Very much so, very beautiful up here and I am being royally looked after!! Xxxx


As you should be.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Just popped in to say Hi. May be back later.


Definitely come back later.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters it's been another sunny day. I do so hope you are getting better weather now jinx, really I do.
> 
> I had hot chocolate with Karen this morning and played with her 1yr old grandson a little while, he is a beauty. Always smiling, I must say mine wasn't. Haha the grand boys were, but son? No way, cried day and night. I think sometimes the boys think he's still a bit miserable, but that's only when they fall out with him cos they aren't getting their own way probably.
> 
> This afternoon I went to the over60s and won $25 on the bingo lottery. I don't do too badly on that. The other week I got $50 can you remember, that paid for my senior rail card, and this $25 will be spending money.
> 
> Tomorrow Donna comes so while she's getting on with jobs I'll have to pack. I need to iron some trousers when I find the iron!
> 
> Can't think of any news now. How is baby marcelina! Is she doing fine or is she a bit unsettled with going home? I've told the bingo lot about her as well as s and b. Hope everyone is ok. Xxx


Keep playing that bingo lottery!
DD had a crying binge around 6 wks that annoyed everyone in the house when she woke them in the middle of the night, but she was fine after that, until she reached her mid twenties. Then, I'm sure, she switched places with someone else.!
If you can't find the iron, hang the trousers in the bathroom when you take a shower. You won't get the crisp edge but it will take most of the wrinkles out.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). It is foggy this morning with thunderstorms coming this afternoon.
> Mum and Stuart took over the family room last night and had duels of the TV remotes that ended up with the TV stuck. They ended up watching a news station from the prairies because they couldn't change the channel and neither of them would get out of their chairs to touch the buttons on the back of the TV. They also weren't talking because Stuart's throat gets sore from yelling at mum, and she says she can't turn her hearing aids up any further and she wasn't looking at him to read his lips. I left and took my knitting to my room.
> I finished another ball of yarn and am starting the third. Just another couple of inches to go before I start the armholes.
> I picked up the rental. It's a VW Tiguan SUV that is not any longer than mum's Honda CRV. It was the smallest vehicle in the lot. My other choices were a limousine or a van. They didn't have any little cars. The Tiguan has everything backwards, so I keep turning the radio off instead of changing the cruise control.


Never a dull moment in your house is there? xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Our vehicles can be such a bummer sometimes. I need to get a timing belt soon. Have a good day Mav. xxx


Make sure you change that timing belt on time. That one can cause a lot of problems if it is not changed when it should be. Mum's car has a timing chain that never has to be replaced. I like that idea better.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> How's your knee today? Any better?


Was up on my feet too much yesterday so am suffering for it today, hence an easy day today. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning from a rainy Island 52F tis my first borns birthday today. Time sure does fly. My mom knit the layette I brought Angela home in. I noticed Marcelina Rose had little mitts for her hands, I utilized baby socks back in the day. xoxox


Happy belated birthday to A. 
That outfit looks beautiful.
Might as well use the baby socks on the hands, they rarely stay on the little feet. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Oh I have had a rough couple of days this morning I am off to get the oil changed in my Equinox I swear the engine sounds like it has not had oil for a year when it is not even close to the mileage that they recommend the change but it is past the March date I don't know how that matters if you don't drive it everyday!


Recommendation for oil change is time and mileage. If you don't drive the miles, you still have to go by the time. I never make it to the time, I always pass the mileage first. If your car has synthetic oil, it will break down just being in the car so if you're past the March (you did say March not May, right) date, get it changed. 
I can always tell by the sound of the car when it's time to change the oil.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am lazy this a.m. I am chilly sitting here, but to lazy to get up and turn off the overhead fan. Guess I need a remote.
> I am proud of myself this a.m. I took care of all emails, paperwork and phone calls that needed attention. It took less than 30 minutes. Why do I procrastinate? It makes me nervous and anxious thinking of the list of things that I need to do.
> Last week I had to deal with a less than intelligent person when I called about Harold's prescription. Doctor sent in a new script with a lower dose. Miss unintelligent said they could not send it because he has enough of that med to last another month. Yes, he has 88mg pills, but now needs 75mg. I thought she got it, but apparently not as the med never came. This a.m. I got to talk to an intelligent knowledgeable employee. The med has been mailed rush delivery. It makes my day when a knowledgeable intelligent person that speaks and understands English answers the phone.


I have a remote for the fan in the family room. The remote stays in a holder on the wall where the light switch should be. :sm16: If it was on the table in the family room, we'd probably use it to try to change the TV!
I swear some people just go through the motions on their job. Don't ask them to think about ANYTHING!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. We have the same weather. As long as the sun is out I do not care if it is a bit cool.


I'm looking out the window at the fog and drizzle and swearing that we have changed weather with BC. The grass is very green. But I would like to see a blue sky.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Was up on my feet too much yesterday so am suffering for it today, hence an easy day today. xx


When is your next appointment? I hope they can find an answer for you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Never a dull moment in your house is there? xx :sm23:


I'm looking forward to my vacation week at the end of the month.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> When is your next appointment? I hope they can find an answer for you soon.


No appointment yet, waiting to hear when I can have a scan. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm looking forward to my vacation week at the end of the month.


Are you going away from all the mayhem? xx


----------



## London Girl

A quick hello from a very sunny and warm Chatworth house!!
Hope everyone is well and happy! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> She kept them coming all day.. it made me smile!


She certainly loves you.


----------



## jinx

Oh my dear, how can you be so patient? Is there some number you can call to make sure you are on the list? Is there someone you can lamp to get their attention? 


Barn-dweller said:


> No appointment yet, waiting to hear when I can have a scan. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, most of the bits for our knitted town are done so now we just have to put them all together. I see some mammoth sewing sessions in the future. Just about finished crocheting round all 50 sqaures for my poncho so now I have to join them all together.
> 
> Jinx I know today it Tuesday (I will be out all day tomorrow) but we are going to the supermarket, garden centre an get fish and chips.
> l
> Tomorrow is a day out with the WI we are visiting Newbur,, a town about an hour away from here and going on a horse drawn boat on the canal for a cream tea.
> 
> Lovely photos Trish from Angela, as the other say much nicer than a shop bought card.
> 
> June enjoy your time in the Midlands. Proper bakewell tarts are gorgeous.
> 
> Angela, lovely photo. Showed my family on Sunday and they all though she was gorgeous.
> 
> Today is DSIL's birthday.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


It's a lovely day for the canal trip. We went on that one in just this kind of weather. The tea was huge.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely come back later.


I have - a day later!


----------



## SaxonLady

Lovely weather here again. All the little planes were flying at the airport today. Now I have to go and get the twins as their other grandmother has been taken very ill and the paramedics with her don't think it worth struggling to get her to hospital as she has opted for No Resuscitation. DIL is with her.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny southern Arizona. We arrived home at midnight. Very long day in the car and lots of miles traveled. It's good to be back. Much unloading to do today and need to get some groceries in. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely weather here again. All the little planes were flying at the airport today. Now I have to go and get the twins as their other grandmother has been taken very ill and the paramedics with her don't think it worth struggling to get her to hospital as she has opted for No Resuscitation. DIL is with her.


Very sad news and I hope her end is easy and pain free xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southern Arizona. We arrived home at midnight. Very long day in the car and lots of miles traveled. It's good to be back. Much unloading to do today and need to get some groceries in. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Glad you got back easily, swiftly and safely! Don't work too hard!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm in my bed ready for in the morning. I've had tea with Karen and Margaret. I've packed my case so if I've forgotten anything then it's just too tough. 

Alberts best friend at work phoned me today. He was so very good helping me organise all the guests at Alberts funeral, I don't think I'd have managed without him. Well.. He's got cancer of the throat and has been given 3/6mths to live. What a shock it's been. This was told to Him October . There's lots more to the story but I don't want to go there on here. He'll be such a miss. 

I'm going to catch up now. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Very sad news and I hope her end is easy and pain free xxxx


The same from me, Janet. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad you got back easily, swiftly and safely! Don't work too hard!! Xxxx


Hopefully I won't but it can be hard work dealing with these two. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely weather here again. All the little planes were flying at the airport today. Now I have to go and get the twins as their other grandmother has been taken very ill and the paramedics with her don't think it worth struggling to get her to hospital as she has opted for No Resuscitation. DIL is with her.


Keeping fingers crossed saxy.


----------



## London Girl

Another lovely day out in the sun!! After Chatworth House, we went to Derwent dam where the Dam Busters Bouncing Bomb was tested, then to Bakewell, a pretty little town with some nice shops!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Another lovely day out in the sun!! After Chatworth House, we went to Derwent dam where the Dam Busters Bouncing Bomb was tested, then to Bakewell, a pretty little town with some nice shops!!


What a lovely day and great photos! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Nice pictures. Yes, tell Jen to take breaks. When I had DD, I couldn't drink as much water as they wanted, but I did have lots of milkshakes! Also I was told to cut out the pop, tea and coffee for a couple of weeks. Apparently they both do nothing for hydration.


She's only drinks water and milk. She hasn't drank pop in years and she doesn't do caffeine. 
They are sending them to kosair children's hospital now because she still hasn't peed


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> She's only drinks water and milk. She hasn't drank pop in years and she doesn't do caffeine.
> They are sending them to kosair children's hospital now because she still hasn't peed


Fingers crossed. Hope they can sort this out quickly and successfully. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Another lovely day out in the sun!! After Chatworth House, we went to Derwent dam where the Dam Busters Bouncing Bomb was tested, then to Bakewell, a pretty little town with some nice shops!!


Glad you liked Bakewell, only had an evening there but was pushing a pram around for a while and loved the place. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

This is what happens every spring


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you liked Bakewell, only had an evening there but was pushing a pram around for a while and loved the place. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> This is what happens every spring


Oh dear!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She's only drinks water and milk. She hasn't drank pop in years and she doesn't do caffeine.
> They are sending them to kosair children's hospital now because she still hasn't peed


Is it Marcelina who hasn't peed? Sorry if I'm being dim! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers crossed. Hope they can sort this out quickly and successfully. xx


Me, too, Angela. Much love to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Yummy! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Recommendation for oil change is time and mileage. If you don't drive the miles, you still have to go by the time. I never make it to the time, I always pass the mileage first. If your car has synthetic oil, it will break down just being in the car so if you're past the March (you did say March not May, right) date, get it changed.
> I can always tell by the sound of the car when it's time to change the oil.


I got it changed yesterday and the remote programmed and they took 5 minutes to look at my windshield wipers and told me it was the transmission for the wipers(so wipers have a motor and a transmission apparently there still not fixed) and that cost $177. The part apparently is $382.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh dear!! Xxxx


My allergies are killing me and Michael too!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Is it Marcelina who hasn't peed? Sorry if I'm being dim! Xxxx


Yes it's Marcelina.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Is it Marcelina who hasn't peed? Sorry if I'm being dim! Xxxx


I presumed so as they went to the children's hospital. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Yes it's my little Rose that hasn't peed God love her. Healing vibes, prayers and whatever anyone does please we will take them all ????


----------



## linkan

Yes it's my little Rose that hasn't peed God love her. Healing vibes, prayers and whatever anyone does please we will take them all ????


----------



## linkan

Yes it's my little Rose that hasn't peed God love her. Healing vibes, prayers and whatever anyone does please we will take them all ????


----------



## linkan

I'm in the parking garage so it sent multiples sorry


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I'm in the parking garage so it sent multiples sorry


Definitely keep her (and all of you) in my thoughts and prayers. Healing and comforting hugs and lots of love to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gentle hugs.


----------



## LondonChris

Hope you have had a good day , we have been to Bakewell many times. Last time I got in trouble because a shouted at a farmer in the cattle market. I didn't like the way he was hitting his cows with a big stick. Did you get a pudding? 


London Girl said:


> Good morning from Ripley in the Midlands!! Today we are going to a tram museum and then to Bakewell whence Bakewell tarts and puddings come! Beautiful day, we have 19'C! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Are you making a poncho instead of your blanket?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, most of the bits for our knitted town are done so now we just have to put them all together. I see some mammoth sewing sessions in the future. Just about finished crocheting round all 50 sqaures for my poncho so now I have to join them all together.
> 
> Jinx I know today it Tuesday (I will be out all day tomorrow) but we are going to the supermarket, garden centre an get fish and chips.
> l
> Tomorrow is a day out with the WI we are visiting Newbur,, a town about an hour away from here and going on a horse drawn boat on the canal for a cream tea.
> 
> Lovely photos Trish from Angela, as the other say much nicer than a shop bought card.
> 
> June enjoy your time in the Midlands. Proper bakewell tarts are gorgeous.
> 
> Angela, lovely photo. Showed my family on Sunday and they all though she was gorgeous.
> 
> Today is DSIL's birthday.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Hope the garage can sort out your car. X


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Still drizzling.
> My car overheated again, but about 15 minutes from home, so I came back and used mum's car. DD tells me she complained about that ALL day. She doesn't like when I inconvenience her. And she had the funeral to go to. I told her to use my car as it doesn't overheat in town. I have an appointment with the garage behind my house, but not until Friday, so I'm picking up a rental for the rest of the week.
> I'm almost finished the 2nd ball on my summer top.


----------



## LondonChris

Well done on your winnings. Hope you find your iron, I haven't seen mine in a while but I must. I need to sort out some summer clothes, I know I've got some somewhere. Last year when I felt so poorly I had no interest in anything, least of all clothes! 
Our Marcelina is certainly getting lots of attention from her aunties! I've showed her picture to the family they love her too. Xx


grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters it's been another sunny day. I do so hope you are getting better weather now jinx, really I do.
> 
> I had hot chocolate with Karen this morning and played with her 1yr old grandson a little while, he is a beauty. Always smiling, I must say mine wasn't. Haha the grand boys were, but son? No way, cried day and night. I think sometimes the boys think he's still a bit miserable, but that's only when they fall out with him cos they aren't getting their own way probably.
> 
> This afternoon I went to the over60s and won $25 on the bingo lottery. I don't do too badly on that. The other week I got $50 can you remember, that paid for my senior rail card, and this $25 will be spending money.
> 
> Tomorrow Donna comes so while she's getting on with jobs I'll have to pack. I need to iron some trousers when I find the iron!
> 
> Can't think of any news now. How is baby marcelina! Is she doing fine or is she a bit unsettled with going home? I've told the bingo lot about her as well as s and b. Hope everyone is ok. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

You are seeing all the sights! Chatsworth is beautiful. We used to go to Newark every year so Chatsworth was a frequent day out. Continue to enjoy yourself. Xx


London Girl said:


> A quick hello from a very sunny and warm Chatworth house!!
> Hope everyone is well and happy! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all, it’s been a beautiful day. We left home early this morning & drove down to Kent. We are going away in a week or so with all the family. I had a problem with the booking, kept phoning but couldn’t get through. So we went in person. Got it all sorted out, now looking forward to our break. We had a drive round, had a great lunch, then sat on the cliff looking at the seA, a very good way to spend the day.
Angela sorry to hear about the baby, hope she is soon feeling better. Such a worry when they are so young. I shall be thinking of you all, sending love & hugs to you all. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, it's been a beautiful day. We left home early this morning & drove down to Kent. We are going away in a week or so with all the family. I had a problem with the booking, kept phoning but couldn't get through. So we went in person. Got it all sorted out, now looking forward to our break. We had a drive round, had a great lunch, then sat on the cliff looking at the seA, a very good way to spend the day.
> Angela sorry to hear about the baby, hope she is soon feeling better. Such a worry when they are so young. I shall be thinking of you all, sending love & hugs to you all. Xxx


Sounds a lovely day out, where on the Kent coast did you go? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, it's been a beautiful day. We left home early this morning & drove down to Kent. We are going away in a week or so with all the family. I had a problem with the booking, kept phoning but couldn't get through. So we went in person. Got it all sorted out, now looking forward to our break. We had a drive round, had a great lunch, then sat on the cliff looking at the seA, a very good way to spend the day.
> Angela sorry to hear about the baby, hope she is soon feeling better. Such a worry when they are so young. I shall be thinking of you all, sending love & hugs to you all. Xxx


What a lovely day! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I have been Awol for a day or so, but I am back now, with not much to say, so I will now begin catching up on your chat. Hope you all have a wonderful sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I agree, and it is quite quick & easy to do, so I should hopefully have a 16" one, in a week, or so! xoxoxo.


That would be a 6" square! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sounds like it may well be a spin off of the Cornish version, I expect there are a lot of folks of Cornish origin living there. Good for them to keep the tradition going!!


The area is actually known as little Cornwall, and yes, this region was settled by Cornish people, because of the Copper Mines. They also have some Cornish language lessons, at the festival, so the Language has been kept alive also, so it wcould be interesting to hear if they shall speak the language, in the same way as the original language!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P made my 8 ins loom. There are plans on Pinterest and much cheaper than buying one.


Thanks Josephine, I shall have a look at them, and see what I can do! xoxoxox


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Family photos


Wonderful photos!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Unconventional Mother's Day Cards from Ang... gotta love her!





Barn-dweller said:


> Great, she put a lot of thought and effort into that and unique. xx


And you will always know that she loves you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I hope you all had a happy Mothers's Day My son and a friend went with me to a Japanese restaurant. Good food, good waitress and they gave a gift to mothers. I got a gold colored satin bag. My friend got a mini set of teacup


That is a wonderful thing to happen. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yes it's my little Rose that hasn't peed God love her. Healing vibes, prayers and whatever anyone does please we will take them all ????


Yes indeed love, sending many loving, healing fibes and positive thoughts to you all. Why is life never easy? Love you! Xxxx
????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have had a good day , we have been to Bakewell many times. Last time I got in trouble because a shouted at a farmer in the cattle market. I didn't like the way he was hitting his cows with a big stick. Did you get a pudding?


Yes, just a little one to share, it was lovely!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I would love to do that. However, my doctors use a different number to return calls than the office number. So I have to answer it and always first say whose calling? I use to answer by saying yes and found out that could be dangerous. Why don't these people put their time and money into getting useful employment?


Because they find it much easier to defraud people! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Jen loves the rocker Lisa.
> 
> Susan, momma and baby are doing great. She had a bruised shoulder from getting stuck during delivery a little. But other than that she's great ????????????


She is gorgeous, as most babies are, and so serene, when sleeping! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Jen is keeping it together but barely. Marcelina had slept for two days now and barely wakes up to eat. She does eat she just sleeps through it. She had one break down when for the second time they drew blood on the baby's heel and she never whimpered it cried at all. ????Jen cried. She has had only 3 wet diapers in a 24 hour period. 
1 poop.
My heart is breaking for them. I stayed all day and most of the night with them so Jen wouldn't be alone, I got to feed her a bottle of breast milk yay ???? y'all she is so sweet and cuddly. Her bloodwork came back okay, her urinalysis was good, her reflexes are normal. She seems to be improving, I hope Jen gets some sleep she is showing her exhaustion. 
Thank you all so much for putting up with me, I know it's all baby talk right now. I love you all very much, and knowing how much y'all love me back, and my family just fills my soul. 
Hugs and love to you all xoxo and a morsel of sweetness in a pic ????Marcelina and her first stuffed animal from nonna and pawpaw - her marshmallow lamb ❣


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen is keeping it together but barely. Marcelina had slept for two days now and barely wakes up to eat. She does eat she just sleeps through it. She had one break down when for the second time they drew blood on the baby's heel and she never whimpered it cried at all. ????Jen cried. She has had only 3 wet diapers in a 24 hour period.
> 1 poop.
> My heart is breaking for them. I stayed all day and most of the night with them so Jen wouldn't be alone, I got to feed her a bottle of breast milk yay ???? y'all she is so sweet and cuddly. Her bloodwork came back okay, her urinalysis was good, her reflexes are normal. She seems to be improving, I hope Jen gets some sleep she is showing her exhaustion.
> Thank you all so much for putting up with me, I know it's all baby talk right now. I love you all very much, and knowing how much y'all love me back, and my family just fills my soul.
> Hugs and love to you all xoxo and a morsel of sweetness in a pic ????Marcelina and her first stuffed animal from nonna and pawpaw - her marshmallow lamb ❣


She looks like a doll bless her! Hope she's OK very soon! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good sunny morning all from Wales. This might be our last day of sunshine as they are threatening rain tomorrow. Nothing planned again for today but must find something to knit, not sure what I want to do so might to an 1898 hat while I'm thinking. Nice easy dinner today, Cornish pasties then shopping tomorrow so dinner out. Off to catch up now have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> The baby wasn't latching on good to the right side and got a little dehydrated, so they have put her on an IV for overnight and have told Jen to stop doing so much and to take a shower and a nap.


Yes that is very good advice, because the more work she does around the house, the less milk she will make for the Rose. Therefore, cuddle the babe, feed & change her, the sleep when she sleeps. It takes a lot of your Mum's energy to produce the milk needed, but once the production is established, Jen will be gradually able to increase the amount of activity, while still being careful about how much you are able to do, without affecting the milk supply. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Very sad news and I hope her end is easy and pain free xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> The same from me, Janet. xxxooo


From me also, Janet xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> What a lovely day and great photos! :sm01: xxxooo


I agree. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yes it's my little Rose that hasn't peed God love her. Healing vibes, prayers and whatever anyone does please we will take them all ????


Many healing vibes going up North-East. Once Marcelena has been checked, warm water poured over her (while she is in her bath), might encourage her to wee. This has worked for other babies! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Jen is keeping it together but barely. Marcelina had slept for two days now and barely wakes up to eat. She does eat she just sleeps through it. She had one break down when for the second time they drew blood on the baby's heel and she never whimpered it cried at all. ????Jen cried. She has had only 3 wet diapers in a 24 hour period.
> 1 poop.
> My heart is breaking for them. I stayed all day and most of the night with them so Jen wouldn't be alone, I got to feed her a bottle of breast milk yay ???? y'all she is so sweet and cuddly. Her bloodwork came back okay, her urinalysis was good, her reflexes are normal. She seems to be improving, I hope Jen gets some sleep she is showing her exhaustion.
> Thank you all so much for putting up with me, I know it's all baby talk right now. I love you all very much, and knowing how much y'all love me back, and my family just fills my soul.
> Hugs and love to you all xoxo and a morsel of sweetness in a pic ????Marcelina and her first stuffed animal from nonna and pawpaw - her marshmallow lamb ❣


Hope everything is soon normal for Marcelina and Jen managed to get some rest. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Susan is on her way and will be here this afternoon.

Had a lovely day yesterdayl The boat trip was amazing so quiet, just the ploddding of the horses hooves on the towpath and the sounds of bird song.

I'll post some photos in a bit.

Thinking of you Janet and your family.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). Yesterday was a really nice day until I decided to go for a walk at lunchtime. Dark clouds rolled in and rain fell by the time I made it back to the door. Then it became sunny again!
The highway has been busy as people have already started getting away for the long weekend this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal


Wonderful pictures. That looks like a nice leisurely ride.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good sunny morning all from Wales. This might be our last day of sunshine as they are threatening rain tomorrow. Nothing planned again for today but must find something to knit, not sure what I want to do so might to an 1898 hat while I'm thinking. Nice easy dinner today, Cornish pasties then shopping tomorrow so dinner out. Off to catch up now have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


Enjoy the sunshine while you can. 
I'm happy just to see blue skies, even if they are cold skies.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Jen is keeping it together but barely. Marcelina had slept for two days now and barely wakes up to eat. She does eat she just sleeps through it. She had one break down when for the second time they drew blood on the baby's heel and she never whimpered it cried at all. ????Jen cried. She has had only 3 wet diapers in a 24 hour period.
> 1 poop.
> My heart is breaking for them. I stayed all day and most of the night with them so Jen wouldn't be alone, I got to feed her a bottle of breast milk yay ???? y'all she is so sweet and cuddly. Her bloodwork came back okay, her urinalysis was good, her reflexes are normal. She seems to be improving, I hope Jen gets some sleep she is showing her exhaustion.
> Thank you all so much for putting up with me, I know it's all baby talk right now. I love you all very much, and knowing how much y'all love me back, and my family just fills my soul.
> Hugs and love to you all xoxo and a morsel of sweetness in a pic ????Marcelina and her first stuffed animal from nonna and pawpaw - her marshmallow lamb ❣


If all her tests came back okay, then I wouldn't worry too much about Marcelina sleeping a lot. All that sleeping is helping Marcelina.
DD was born early and only wanted to sleep. One trick I was told was, as soon as she wakes, strip her so she stays cool then feed her. That was the only way to keep her awake while feeding her. Also, anytime she wakes up, feed her, even if she was fed only an hour past. And definitely follow Judi's advice, when baby sleeps, mum sleeps.
I hope Marcelina and mum continue to improve.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The area is actually known as little Cornwall, and yes, this region was settled by Cornish people, because of the Copper Mines. They also have some Cornish language lessons, at the festival, so the Language has been kept alive also, so it wcould be interesting to hear if they shall speak the language, in the same way as the original language!


If they are anything like the immigrants here, the language will have "frozen" at the time of their immigration. We have people who speak French from the 17th century in Nova Scotia, 18th century in the backwoods of Ontario and the prairies where the traders went, and 19th century in Quebec. All three groups kept the accent, and uniqueness of the language that came from the time that they immigrated.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That would be a 6" square! ????????????????????????


That would be a little more manageable.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, it's been a beautiful day. We left home early this morning & drove down to Kent. We are going away in a week or so with all the family. I had a problem with the booking, kept phoning but couldn't get through. So we went in person. Got it all sorted out, now looking forward to our break. We had a drive round, had a great lunch, then sat on the cliff looking at the seA, a very good way to spend the day.
> Angela sorry to hear about the baby, hope she is soon feeling better. Such a worry when they are so young. I shall be thinking of you all, sending love & hugs to you all. Xxx


What a great way to spend the day. I can only drive to the Great Lakes around here, so no salt air, but I do like the waves and sound of the gulls.
That's great that you were able to get everything arranged for your time away.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hope the garage can sort out your car. X


I'm hoping too. The engine is good. I wouldn't want to have to fill the water every morning before I drive away.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> My allergies are killing me and Michael too!


I hope you get some relief soon. 
It's been so cool up here that I've only had minor annoyance instead of the usual attack.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I got it changed yesterday and the remote programmed and they took 5 minutes to look at my windshield wipers and told me it was the transmission for the wipers(so wipers have a motor and a transmission apparently there still not fixed) and that cost $177. The part apparently is $382.


Too complex! Your vehicle isn't that old. Is the part not covered by the warranty?


----------



## nitz8catz

Yum. I've heard of Bakewell tarts. I don't think I've ever tasted one.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> This is what happens every spring


Is that snow or hail? Or POLLEN!
I see a black kitty.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal


That looks like a great place to have a holiday! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That would be a little more manageable.


Yes, it probably will be, and I was probably thinking in centimetres, not inches! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Bella-kitty wanted to go outside to eat grass so she could throw up all over the house. Oh well, it was time for me to go to work anyways.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Very sad news and I hope her end is easy and pain free xxxx


She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.

I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm in my bed ready for in the morning. I've had tea with Karen and Margaret. I've packed my case so if I've forgotten anything then it's just too tough.
> 
> Alberts best friend at work phoned me today. He was so very good helping me organise all the guests at Alberts funeral, I don't think I'd have managed without him. Well.. He's got cancer of the throat and has been given 3/6mths to live. What a shock it's been. This was told to Him October . There's lots more to the story but I don't want to go there on here. He'll be such a miss.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Xx


Too much bad news.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Keeping fingers crossed saxy.


Uncross them sweetie; she's where she wanted to be.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers crossed. Hope they can sort this out quickly and successfully. xx


Absolutely. That's worrying.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Susan is on her way and will be here this afternoon.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterdayl The boat trip was amazing so quiet, just the ploddding of the horses hooves on the towpath and the sounds of bird song.
> 
> I'll post some photos in a bit.
> 
> Thinking of you Janet and your family.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Thank you Josephine, for your thoughts. The boat trip is amazing isn't it!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal


Yes, I remember it well.


----------



## jinx

Sad she has lost both her parents so close together. This often happens with couples that have been together a long time. Glad she has you to help her through this rough time.


SaxonLady said:


> She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.
> 
> I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like having a problem with the booking turned out to be a good thing. You had an enjoyable day and got it straighten out. Win/win.


LondonChris said:


> Evening all, it's been a beautiful day. We left home early this morning & drove down to Kent. We are going away in a week or so with all the family. I had a problem with the booking, kept phoning but couldn't get through. So we went in person. Got it all sorted out, now looking forward to our break. We had a drive round, had a great lunch, then sat on the cliff looking at the seA, a very good way to spend the day.
> Angela sorry to hear about the baby, hope she is soon feeling better. Such a worry when they are so young. I shall be thinking of you all, sending love & hugs to you all. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Sending love and caring thoughts for the quickest resolution to the sweet babies issues. Thinking best thoughts for grandma and her parents as well.


linkan said:


> Jen is keeping it together but barely. Marcelina had slept for two days now and barely wakes up to eat. She does eat she just sleeps through it. She had one break down when for the second time they drew blood on the baby's heel and she never whimpered it cried at all. ????Jen cried. She has had only 3 wet diapers in a 24 hour period.
> 1 poop.
> My heart is breaking for them. I stayed all day and most of the night with them so Jen wouldn't be alone, I got to feed her a bottle of breast milk yay ???? y'all she is so sweet and cuddly. Her bloodwork came back okay, her urinalysis was good, her reflexes are normal. She seems to be improving, I hope Jen gets some sleep she is showing her exhaustion.
> Thank you all so much for putting up with me, I know it's all baby talk right now. I love you all very much, and knowing how much y'all love me back, and my family just fills my soul.
> Hugs and love to you all xoxo and a morsel of sweetness in a pic ????Marcelina and her first stuffed animal from nonna and pawpaw - her marshmallow lamb ❣


----------



## jinx

Happy almost Friday to you. Hope you find a pattern that grabs your attention and makes you want to knit it. An 1898 hat is always a useful project.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good sunny morning all from Wales. This might be our last day of sunshine as they are threatening rain tomorrow. Nothing planned again for today but must find something to knit, not sure what I want to do so might to an 1898 hat while I'm thinking. Nice easy dinner today, Cornish pasties then shopping tomorrow so dinner out. Off to catch up now have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Anyone that has had a baby boy knows how often this is true.???? Often the coolness of having the diaper removed activates this reaction. 


Xiang said:


> Many healing vibes going up North-East. Once Marcelena has been checked, warm water poured over her (while she is in her bath), might encourage her to wee. This has worked for other babies! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the lovely pictures. I love the one where the ladies seem to be all about the food and drinks and entirely ignoring the scenery.????????


PurpleFi said:


> Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal[/quote


----------



## jinx

I quite agree. In fact I believe I have said that many times. I had the blinds closed this a.m. It is raining and I do not want to look at that.


nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy the sunshine while you can.
> I'm happy just to see blue skies, even if they are cold skies.


----------



## jinx

Many people do not realize the great lakes are fresh water lakes. Years ago a man was rescued from the lake and was suffering from severe dehydration. He had been adrift several days and did not drink the water as he assumed it was salt water.


nitz8catz said:


> What a great way to spend the day. I can only drive to the Great Lakes around here, so no salt air, but I do like the waves and sound of the gulls.
> That's great that you were able to get everything arranged for your time away.


----------



## jinx

Lisa check to make sure the fuse for the wipers is good. Mr. Wonderful was told it would cost big bucks to fix the windshield washer unit. Our honeydoer checked it over and changed the fuse. It is working fine now.


nitz8catz said:


> Too complex! Your vehicle isn't that old. Is the part not covered by the warranty?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.
> 
> I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


Yes, that is especially hard to deal with but I'm glad she has you to guide her xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal


Lovely pictures, looks like a super day!! Can I just say that is not me on the right of the second picture but even I had to look twice!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.
> 
> I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


I'm so sorry, what a hard time for your DIL and all of you of course. What else is there to say? xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yum. I've heard of Bakewell tarts. I don't think I've ever tasted one.


Nice but not as nice as butter tarts!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> She looks like a doll bless her! Hope she's OK very soon! Xxxx


Ditto from me, Angela. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal


Sounds and looks like a lot of fun. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a now overcast Ripley but we have had glorious weather up until now. Derby is a wonderful shopping city with the added bonus of the Derwent River running just close enough to sit and eat our picnic lunch by! Bought a blouse, a sewing pattern for a top and a lipstick!! We gave in early because feet and backs were struggling!
This evening, we are going to the local pub for a quiz night, and tomorrow I set off for home. I hope Susan has landed safely after a good journey!! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.
> 
> I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


Please share my condolences with everyone. Sending many comforting and healing hugs to all. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Too complex! Your vehicle isn't that old. Is the part not covered by the warranty?


No it is out of warranty it's a 2010.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Is that snow or hail? Or POLLEN!
> I see a black kitty.


It's the cottonwood trees they drop this seed every year and it looks like snow it will do this for another month or so.

Yes the black and white kitty is Tux!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.
> 
> I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


Hugs to you and your family xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Susan has safely arrived and is chatting to Mr P and putting the world to rights.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Susan has safely arrived and is chatting to Mr P and putting the world to rights.


Good news, hopefully she had a safe journey. Have a great time together


----------



## jinx

Tell Mr. P to be careful if she picks up a lamp while putting the world to rights.????


PurpleFi said:


> Susan has safely arrived and is chatting to Mr P and putting the world to rights.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal


What a charming day for you.. the dessert buffet looks wonderful! xoxo


----------



## jinx

I just finished using wax paper on my knitters pride needles. I felt a drag when sliding the stitches and the wax paper eliminated the drag. I am working on the last strip for Flo's afghan. It is navy which is not my favorite color and the needle are black and it is gray and gloomy outside. I am trying to give myself permission to start a second project and wait with this one until the sun shine. Around here it may be weeks before the sun shines again. ????????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes, that is especially hard to deal with but I'm glad she has you to guide her xxxxx


Condolences to your family and you Janet. xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a now overcast Ripley but we have had glorious weather up until now. Derby is a wonderful shopping city with the added bonus of the Derwent River running just close enough to sit and eat our picnic lunch by! Bought a blouse, a sewing pattern for a top and a lipstick!! We gave in early because feet and backs were struggling!
> This evening, we are going to the local pub for a quiz night, and tomorrow I set off for home. I hope Susan has landed safely after a good journey!! Lots of love xxxxx


Have fun at the pub June, perfect way to end your adventure! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> It's the cottonwood trees they drop this seed every year and it looks like snow it will do this for another month or so.
> 
> Yes the black and white kitty is Tux!


We have Cottonwoods here too, they snow the longest white "tails" and the white fluff that is in the air is snow in summer. The wood gets marketed for toilet paper I've heard. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Tell Mr. P to be careful if she picks up a lamp while putting the world to rights.????


 :sm02: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Bella-kitty wanted to go outside to eat grass so she could throw up all over the house. Oh well, it was time for me to go to work anyways.
> Everyone have a great day.


Cat life... they run us. Right Josephine? xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Susan has safely arrived and is chatting to Mr P and putting the world to rights.


Great! Hugs to you both. :sm01: ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We have Cottonwoods here too, they snow the longest white "tails" and the white fluff that is in the air is snow in summer. The wood gets marketed for toilet paper I've heard. xoxox


Don't you get splinters where it hurts? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> We have Cottonwoods here too, they snow the longest white "tails" and the white fluff that is in the air is snow in summer. The wood gets marketed for toilet paper I've heard. xoxox


Well they can have them we want to get them cut down and plant maples just haven't had the money as they are huge trees and it will cost a small fortune to get them cut down!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> No it is out of warranty it's a 2010.


DH said it's slipped off the thing that rotates them and it's a simple fix. Call Mr E. And save your money.


----------



## linkan

Looks like a very Serene and relaxing boat ride. 

Saxy , your poor DIL . I'm so sorry for her.


----------



## Islander

Sending best wishes for little Marcelina and Jen, and some for you too Angela. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well they can have them we want to get them cut down and plant maples just haven't had the money as they are huge trees and it will cost a small fortune to get them cut down!


Yes, they are dangerous, you never know when they will barber chair or rot. Have to get work done on my ancient maple trees out front so can relate Lisa. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've landed at Josephine's. She came by train to reading to meet me, which was very lovely of her, then we hit m and s for coffee and a cheese scone then I bought some trousers.. It doesn't take me long does it? I think we might be going to a NT tomorrow or maybe we won't. Nothing set in stone and that's the way I like it.i don't care what we do its just a change isn't it? We might even stop in. We might not.

I've been looking at Josephine's weaving and all I can say is that the photos of the squares she showed us doesn't do them justice. They are wonderful.we had a lovely evening meal prepared by Josephine and mr p did the washing up. I was very lazy. Thanks for having me Josephine. 

Hope you've all had a lovely day, and I'll do some catching up.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Yes it's my little Rose that hasn't peed God love her. Healing vibes, prayers and whatever anyone does please we will take them all ????


Hugs to our newest baby. She will be fine, just you wait. She's best back at the hospital, they'll sort her out. Try not to worry. Easier said than done. Keep us posted if you can, don't worry if you can't.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Cat life... they run us. Right Josephine? xoxox


Absolutely


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've landed at Josephine's. She came by train to reading to meet me, which was very lovely of her, then we hit m and s for coffee and a cheese scone then I bought some trousers.. It doesn't take me long does it? I think we might be going to a NT tomorrow or maybe we won't. Nothing set in stone and that's the way I like it.i don't care what we do its just a change isn't it? We might even stop in. We might not.
> 
> I've been looking at Josephine's weaving and all I can say is that the photos of the squares she showed us doesn't do them justice. They are wonderful.we had a lovely evening meal prepared by Josephine and mr p did the washing up. I was very lazy. Thanks for having me Josephine.
> 
> Hope you've all had a lovely day, and I'll do some catching up.


Lovely to have you here. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Jen is keeping it together but barely. Marcelina had slept for two days now and barely wakes up to eat. She does eat she just sleeps through it. She had one break down when for the second time they drew blood on the baby's heel and she never whimpered it cried at all. ????Jen cried. She has had only 3 wet diapers in a 24 hour period.
> 1 poop.
> My heart is breaking for them. I stayed all day and most of the night with them so Jen wouldn't be alone, I got to feed her a bottle of breast milk yay ???? y'all she is so sweet and cuddly. Her bloodwork came back okay, her urinalysis was good, her reflexes are normal. She seems to be improving, I hope Jen gets some sleep she is showing her exhaustion.
> Thank you all so much for putting up with me, I know it's all baby talk right now. I love you all very much, and knowing how much y'all love me back, and my family just fills my soul.
> Hugs and love to you all xoxo and a morsel of sweetness in a pic ????Marcelina and her first stuffed animal from nonna and pawpaw - her marshmallow lamb ❣


We are here for you all and send love to you all. She is a beautiful baby and will be fine, when they've sorted her. It's a hard time for a new mam too, emotional to start with, frightened in case she can't cope. It's all so new to her but jens going to be just fine. You shout to us as many times as you need to my love. We are all here.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.
> 
> I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


How sad for your DIL, she must be devastated. I'm sorry for her loss. Sending comfort. To you too.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Anyone that has had a baby boy knows how often this is true.???? Often the coolness of having the diaper removed activates this reaction.


To be honest mine used to pee when I had him laid down changing his nappie ???? Then would poop when he was all fastened up and clean. ???? And there weren't any pampers, they were just starting but they were expensive. Oh how I miss nappy time hahahah not


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Thanks for the lovely pictures. I love the one where the ladies seem to be all about the food and drinks and entirely ignoring the scenery.????????
> 
> 
> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from the Kennet and Avon canal[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right doesn't it jinx? I understand there was wine and more wine involved. Bless them.
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

I started a new book on the train so I'm going to settle down in this lovely bed and read. See you all tomorrow. Night. Xx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely


Irresistible.


----------



## jollypolly

I've caught up a bit. Sending encouragement to those grieving and worrying. Hoping everyday will be better than the last 
I'm working on a few pieces because I am restless. I bought a book on Tunisian crochet which is funny because I don't think regular crochet is easy. No harm in trying


----------



## linkan

Hallelujah ❣

Mom and baby Marcelina are back home and doing great again. The hospital said she got dehydrated and caused her sugar to drop, so she is pumping breast milk but giving it to her by bottle for now to best see that she is eating proper amounts. 
Relief is not even the word for it.

Susan I'm so glad you've had a good time with Josephine, I'm not surprised though because you are both so wonderful ????

Loads of love to everyone ???? Nonna and Please are happy and relieved that our little Rose bud is okay ????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Hallelujah ❣
> 
> Mom and baby Marcelina are back home and doing great again. The hospital said she got dehydrated and caused her sugar to drop, so she is pumping breast milk but giving it to her by bottle for now to best see that she is eating proper amounts.
> Relief is not even the word for it.
> 
> Susan I'm so glad you've had a good time with Josephine, I'm not surprised though because you are both so wonderful ????
> 
> Loads of love to everyone ???? Nonna and Please are happy and relieved that our little Rose bud is okay ????????????????


Good d to hear that thing have turned a corner.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I slept very well last night, and for since I don't know when I feel awake this morning. Usually I need an hour to come round to the living. 

I don't see much sun yet, but I don't care. I think we are going to a NT, Josephine did tell me where but I don't remember I'll just go with Flo. 

How is our new baby marcelina? And Jen?


----------



## grandma susan

Didn't grandma tell you marcelina is going to be fine. Jen, pretty much the same thing happened to me, when I had Stephen. I tried breast feeding for a few days but he couldn't latch on. Those days you didn't get much help. I was told to put him on a bottle so I did. He also was a big baby. Well...I felt so guilty when I started with a bottle, I felt I wasn t a good enough mammy but we got there. Well done for you and the bottle and your own milk is even better. Well done you. And a hug for nona too... Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I've caught up a bit. Sending encouragement to those grieving and worrying. Hoping everyday will be better than the last
> I'm working on a few pieces because I am restless. I bought a book on Tunisian crochet which is funny because I don't think regular crochet is easy. No harm in trying


You'll have fun with that. You need a bigger crochet hook than normal otherwise it will turn out too stiff.. love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey, but the sun is shining as Susan here. Nothing much planned as we are waiting for Flo to decide what she wants to do.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning Polly. I think you will enjoy tunisian crochet. I only did one or two things in tunisian several years ago and I enjoyed it.


jollypolly said:


> I've caught up a bit. Sending encouragement to those grieving and worrying. Hoping everyday will be better than the last
> I'm working on a few pieces because I am restless. I bought a book on Tunisian crochet which is funny because I don't think regular crochet is easy. No harm in trying


----------



## jinx

So glad Mom and baby are back home and that the babe is doing well.


linkan said:


> Hallelujah ❣
> 
> Mom and baby Marcelina are back home and doing great again. The hospital said she got dehydrated and caused her sugar to drop, so she is pumping breast milk but giving it to her by bottle for now to best see that she is eating proper amounts.
> Relief is not even the word for it.
> 
> Susan I'm so glad you've had a good time with Josephine, I'm not surprised though because you are both so wonderful ????
> 
> Loads of love to everyone ???? Nonna and Please are happy and relieved that our little Rose bud is okay ????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It's the start of the long weekend. The highway has been busy every night.
We dropped off my car at the garage behind my house. Hopefully they will find where the water is going.
DD and I went to Knit Night. It was a little quieter than usual as there was a magic loop class going on at the back of the building. When we came out we smelled KFC chicken and had to get chicken. Unfortunately, they didn't have any chicken ready, even though it smelled like they did, so we went to Port Hope KFC. We talked to a nice young man there while they were getting our chicken ready. And I have fried chicken for my lunch today.
The big rental vehicle goes back tonight. I just hope I get my car back tonight because I don't think I'll be able to keep this rental over the long weekend. And I just put my sago palm outside as it is supposed to go up to 15'C today with sunshine. I'll have to bring it back in tonight as tomorrow will be cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey, but the sun is shining as Susan here. Nothing much planned as we are waiting for Flo to decide what she wants to do.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday to you and Susan. Have a lovely day going with the Flo.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I slept very well last night, and for since I don't know when I feel awake this morning. Usually I need an hour to come round to the living.
> 
> I don't see much sun yet, but I don't care. I think we are going to a NT, Josephine did tell me where but I don't remember I'll just go with Flo.
> 
> How is our new baby marcelina? And Jen?


It sounds like the trip to Josephine's is just what you needed.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hallelujah ❣
> 
> Mom and baby Marcelina are back home and doing great again. The hospital said she got dehydrated and caused her sugar to drop, so she is pumping breast milk but giving it to her by bottle for now to best see that she is eating proper amounts.
> Relief is not even the word for it.
> 
> Susan I'm so glad you've had a good time with Josephine, I'm not surprised though because you are both so wonderful ????
> 
> Loads of love to everyone ???? Nonna and Please are happy and relieved that our little Rose bud is okay ????????????????


Big sigh of relief from me too, can't say how happy I am that little Rose is doing OK again, which will mean that mama and nona will also be doing OK! Sorry you've had such a worrying time! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Hallelujah ❣
> 
> Mom and baby Marcelina are back home and doing great again. The hospital said she got dehydrated and caused her sugar to drop, so she is pumping breast milk but giving it to her by bottle for now to best see that she is eating proper amounts.
> Relief is not even the word for it.
> 
> Susan I'm so glad you've had a good time with Josephine, I'm not surprised though because you are both so wonderful ????
> 
> Loads of love to everyone ???? Nonna and Please are happy and relieved that our little Rose bud is okay ????????????????


Great news.
I did the same thing with DD. Mum liked it as she could cuddle and feed DD too. 
I hope everything continues to go well so you can enjoy your little rose bud.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've caught up a bit. Sending encouragement to those grieving and worrying. Hoping everyday will be better than the last
> I'm working on a few pieces because I am restless. I bought a book on Tunisian crochet which is funny because I don't think regular crochet is easy. No harm in trying


I did a Tunisian afghan years ago. It was plain white with flowers embroidered on the Tunisian crochet. I have no idea where that ended up.
Sometimes it's nice just to try something different.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a train somewhere between Leicester and London. Had a lovely visit and was very spoiled but not sure when I'll be able to do it again as DH hasn't been too keen on my plan to have DD dropping in every day but doesn't want to be left alone either! :sm16:
The sun is trying to shine but it is fighting with a lot of grey cloud! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Yes, they are dangerous, you never know when they will barber chair or rot. Have to get work done on my ancient maple trees out front so can relate Lisa. xoxox


We have a white poplar at the back of the yard. White poplars are known for splitting and dropping branches because they grow so fast. It won't hit the house but it has dropped branches on my shed. So far it hasn't done major damage. Mum wants it cut down but we haven't been able to find a tree guy who will do it. I'd rather have the tree guy trim the paper birch that is right beside the front of the house. It's up over the roof now and keeps filling the eaves with it's leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> DH said it's slipped off the thing that rotates them and it's a simple fix. Call Mr E. And save your money.


That would be good.
Why do mechanics always look for the most expensive thing these days. I want to find a mechanic that starts with replacing the $2 part first.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We have Cottonwoods here too, they snow the longest white "tails" and the white fluff that is in the air is snow in summer. The wood gets marketed for toilet paper I've heard. xoxox





Barn-dweller said:


> Don't you get splinters where it hurts? xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm01: :sm01: :groan: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I just finished using wax paper on my knitters pride needles. I felt a drag when sliding the stitches and the wax paper eliminated the drag. I am working on the last strip for Flo's afghan. It is navy which is not my favorite color and the needle are black and it is gray and gloomy outside. I am trying to give myself permission to start a second project and wait with this one until the sun shine. Around here it may be weeks before the sun shines again. ????????????


If you won't give yourself permission, I'll give you permission to save your eyes.
Just keep Flo's afghan near the window so that you can work on it as soon as the sun comes out.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a now overcast Ripley but we have had glorious weather up until now. Derby is a wonderful shopping city with the added bonus of the Derwent River running just close enough to sit and eat our picnic lunch by! Bought a blouse, a sewing pattern for a top and a lipstick!! We gave in early because feet and backs were struggling!
> This evening, we are going to the local pub for a quiz night, and tomorrow I set off for home. I hope Susan has landed safely after a good journey!! Lots of love xxxxx


It sounds like you have had a lovely time.
Have a safe journey home.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Lovely pictures, looks like a super day!! Can I just say that is not me on the right of the second picture but even I had to look twice!! Xxxx


That person does look like you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Many people do not realize the great lakes are fresh water lakes. Years ago a man was rescued from the lake and was suffering from severe dehydration. He had been adrift several days and did not drink the water as he assumed it was salt water.


They also are very cold. We have had a few fishermen get hypothermia from staying out in their open fishing boats overnight in the middle of summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.
> 
> I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


<Hugs> to you and your family.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.. I need to fill the vehicle with gas on my way to work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope your car is an easy fix that does not break the bank. Maybe it is just a hose that needs replacing. 
It sounds like had a better experience at knit night compared to last week. 
Thanks, I am sitting here so hungry for KFC at 6 a.m.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It's the start of the long weekend. The highway has been busy every night.
> We dropped off my car at the garage behind my house. Hopefully they will find where the water is going.
> DD and I went to Knit Night. It was a little quieter than usual as there was a magic loop class going on at the back of the building. When we came out we smelled KFC chicken and had to get chicken. Unfortunately, they didn't have any chicken ready, even though it smelled like they did, so we went to Port Hope KFC. We talked to a nice young man there while they were getting our chicken ready. And I have fried chicken for my lunch today.
> The big rental vehicle goes back tonight. I just hope I get my car back tonight because I don't think I'll be able to keep this rental over the long weekend. And I just put my sago palm outside as it is supposed to go up to 15'C today with sunshine. I'll have to bring it back in tonight as tomorrow will be cool.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> They also are very cold. We have had a few fishermen get hypothermia from staying out in their open fishing boats overnight in the middle of summer.


We never went out far enough for hypothermia to be a real threat. However, we always had layers of clothing to put on as we knew the farther we got from shore the colder it would get. It is funny to watch people board their boats when it is 90 degrees and they are carrying coat, sweats, hat, mitts.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the permission. I decided to start another project. One of the little guys has a birthday soon. He is a great Green Bay Packer fan. I ordered the gold and white yarn I needed to make him a small blanket. I had the Green on hand. As I cast on I realized the needles are green and the yarn is green. I like the knitters pride needles, but I am not sure I love their darkish colors. 
I did work on the navy strip, but I changed brands of needles. With lighter colored needles I could see the stitches much better and made quite a bit of progress. 


nitz8catz said:


> If you won't give yourself permission, I'll give you permission to save your eyes.
> Just keep Flo's afghan near the window so that you can work on it as soon as the sun comes out.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is nice you had a lovely visit with your friend. Sorry your leaving causes stress for your Mr. Wonderful. Glad your daughter was able to drop in while you were away.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a train somewhere between Leicester and London. Had a lovely visit and was very spoiled but not sure when I'll be able to do it again as DH hasn't been too keen on my plan to have DD dropping in every day but doesn't want to be left alone either! :sm16:
> The sun is trying to shine but it is fighting with a lot of grey cloud! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. I hope Flo made up her mind what she wanted to do today. I am sure you lovely ladies had a grand time no matter what you did.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey, but the sun is shining as Susan here. Nothing much planned as we are waiting for Flo to decide what she wants to do.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

I was going to do a garden flag in Tunisian. I think I want it stiffish. The last thing I made was a place mat and that was also stiffish. What size hook do you recommend?


PurpleFi said:


> You'll have fun with that. You need a bigger crochet hook than normal otherwise it will turn out too stiff.. love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you have had a lovely time.
> Have a safe journey home.


Thanks love!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. It is nice you had a lovely visit with your friend. Sorry your leaving causes stress for your Mr. Wonderful. Glad your daughter was able to drop in while you were away.


Thanks dear, not sure how I will get round this one!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bag inspection.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good afternoon everyone from a cold and wet Wales. Meant to mention yesterday that our power would be off from 8.30-4 so by the time we were up it was off. Anyway it came back on when we were shopping so now have a lot of catching up to do. Hope you're all having a good day the weekend is almost upon us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Been to local NT garden and Susan treated us to lunch.


----------



## Shauna0320

Beautiful wisteria!


----------



## grandma susan

Just learning how to post a photo for yawl


----------



## grandma susan

It worked. Im trying to lèarn on my phone but my brain is addled.


----------



## PurpleFi

Shauna0320 said:


> Beautiful wisteria!


It is. It's very old and you now have to duck under it to get through it.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It worked. Im trying to lèarn on my phone but my brain is addled.


No it isn't x


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sad she has lost both her parents so close together. This often happens with couples that have been together a long time. Glad she has you to help her through this rough time.


The odd thing is that they have lived apart since DIL was a teenager. She made the same remark herself. He has lived in Australia for years and only re-made contact a few years ago with DIL. She is the only living adult relative to both. She has asked me to please stay alive for a decade at least! I'll do my best.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Many people do not realize the great lakes are fresh water lakes. Years ago a man was rescued from the lake and was suffering from severe dehydration. He had been adrift several days and did not drink the water as he assumed it was salt water.


It's not the salt that's healthy, it's the ozone. If like me, you live by the sea for years, you become addicted to it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, that is especially hard to deal with but I'm glad she has you to guide her xxxxx


I am as well. She reminded me yesterday that both she and I once agreed that DS1 had married his mother.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so sorry, what a hard time for your DIL and all of you of course. What else is there to say? xx


Life goes on, I guess.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Please share my condolences with everyone. Sending many comforting and healing hugs to all. xxxooo


I will pass on all your good wishes. She is an avid crocheter and loves my friendship with all of you.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Susan has safely arrived and is chatting to Mr P and putting the world to rights.


Thank heavens for that. Good luck to them both!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Condolences to your family and you Janet. xoxoxox


Thank you Islander.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> How sad for your DIL, she must be devastated. I'm sorry for her loss. Sending comfort. To you too.


I need strength more than comfort. Fortunately you give me both.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bag inspection.


Like your hair, Susan!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon everyone from a cold and wet Wales. Meant to mention yesterday that our power would be off from 8.30-4 so by the time we were up it was off. Anyway it came back on when we were shopping so now have a lot of catching up to do. Hope you're all having a good day the weekend is almost upon us. xx


It is indeed, where do the days go?! Glad you got you power back. Its really cold here, I've just put a jumper on!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been to local NT garden and Susan treated us to lunch.


Lovely, have I been there? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Just learning how to post a photo for yawl


Aww, that's lovely!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The odd thing is that they have lived apart since DIL was a teenager. She made the same remark herself. He has lived in Australia for years and only re-made contact a few years ago with DIL. She is the only living adult relative to both. She has asked me to please stay alive for a decade at least! I'll do my best.


I'm also very glad to hear that!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you and your family.


received with thanks.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Bag inspection.


He knows his job!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Been to local NT garden and Susan treated us to lunch.


It all looks so very green. The wisteria is doing well this year. DS1's place is called Wisteria Lodge and he has lots.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If they are anything like the immigrants here, the language will have "frozen" at the time of their immigration. We have people who speak French from the 17th century in Nova Scotia, 18th century in the backwoods of Ontario and the prairies where the traders went, and 19th century in Quebec. All three groups kept the accent, and uniqueness of the language that came from the time that they immigrated.


I dont know anyone from that area, but it would be very interesting to compare the speech of a Cornish Descendant from the Copper Coast, with the speech of a Cornish person, to see what the difference is!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> She died at 2 o'clock. I was informed by the headmistress when I collected the girls, having missed a phone call from my son while I was driving. Then I was asked to keep them out until both parents could get home at 5.30, without letting on that anything was wrong. The hardest two hours of my life! I think one knew and just wanted to go home. I have to pick them up again in an hour and try to stick to the routine. As her other grandma, I shall let them do just as they please.
> 
> I have given DIL permission to occasionally resent me still living - she will; and also to fuss over me more than I need - she will. To lose her mother within weeks of losing her father I feel for her.


I also feel for her, my heart goes out to her! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

I had a phone call from the National Census Office. The next census will include questions about military service, current and previous. They want a few people to help them come up with the right questions. They were told I was their best bet locally. You know I want to be in on that!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It is indeed, where do the days go?! Glad you got you power back. Its really cold here, I've just put a jumper on!! Xxxx


We lit the fire when we came back from shopping. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I had a phone call from the National Census Office. The next census will include questions about military service, current and previous. They want a few people to help them come up with the right questions. They were told I was their best bet locally. You know I want to be in on that!


Good to hear that your experience is valued!! Have fun!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We lit the fire when we came back from shopping. xxxx


...and our heating is on!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...and our heating is on!! xxxx


Wow you are being spoilt. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Been to local NT garden and Susan treated us to lunch.


Beautiful and the scenery is nice too ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> The odd thing is that they have lived apart since DIL was a teenager. She made the same remark herself. He has lived in Australia for years and only re-made contact a few years ago with DIL. She is the only living adult relative to both. She has asked me to please stay alive for a decade at least! I'll do my best.


I'm requesting that you extend that to forever for me please.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Just learning how to post a photo for yawl


Wonderful picture! And your brain is just fine ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Didn't grandma tell you marcelina is going to be fine. Jen, pretty much the same thing happened to me, when I had Stephen. I tried breast feeding for a few days but he couldn't latch on. Those days you didn't get much help. I was told to put him on a bottle so I did. He also was a big baby. Well...I felt so guilty when I started with a bottle, I felt I wasn t a good enough mammy but we got there. Well done for you and the bottle and your own milk is even better. Well done you. And a hug for nona too... Xx


You did say so ???? glad your having a good time, I feel much better now too.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely


Bentley my boy! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely, have I been there? Xxxx


Yes......bartolli beans!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Bentley my boy! xoxo


Mrow...purr...purr


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Been to local NT garden and Susan treated us to lunch.


Oh my! That's my kind of garden! Hi Susan... xoxox


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes......bartolli beans!


Ah, yes, I remember it well!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. I hope Flo made up her mind what she wanted to do today. I am sure you lovely ladies had a grand time no matter what you did.


It's Friday already? Seems like it was just Friday the other day... xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> So glad Mom and baby are back home and that the babe is doing well.


That is good news!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We have a white poplar at the back of the yard. White poplars are known for splitting and dropping branches because they grow so fast. It won't hit the house but it has dropped branches on my shed. So far it hasn't done major damage. Mum wants it cut down but we haven't been able to find a tree guy who will do it. I'd rather have the tree guy trim the paper birch that is right beside the front of the house. It's up over the roof now and keeps filling the eaves with it's leaves.


They can be dangerous too. Duncan just got rid of several on a sportplex for that reason... they sure do sway in the wind and must have been 200 ft. Mr J likes the though as they remind him of home! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Like your hair, Susan!! Xxxx


THANKYOU June. Fortunately I've acquired a proper comb off purple. Now. I always seem to cadge something from her. There was a handbag one time, and a cup and saucer another, and now a proper comb with big prongs or thongs whatever it is. It's raining here tonight. I'm beginning to think there's no sun in Surrey. Haha. Don't care. We've just had bacon and eggs and it was gorgeous. I made it a sandwich .mmmmm


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Didn't grandma tell you marcelina is going to be fine. Jen, pretty much the same thing happened to me, when I had Stephen. I tried breast feeding for a few days but he couldn't latch on. Those days you didn't get much help. I was told to put him on a bottle so I did. He also was a big baby. Well...I felt so guilty when I started with a bottle, I felt I wasn t a good enough mammy but we got there. Well done for you and the bottle and your own milk is even better. Well done you. And a hug for nona too... Xx


I ended up back in hospital 4 days after coming home with Angela. She started to projectile vomit when I fed her and kept nothing down. They thought we both had spinal meningitis but it turns out I infected her through my breast milk because of the C section. They did the blood work the day I was released and knew there was a problem and because I didn't complain they let it go. In spite of feeling like I'd been hit by a truck, that is how I thought everyone felt after having a baby. :sm16: I was very wrong! We came home 2 weeks later after IV abx. Not a great way to start Motherhood I'll tell you! Sometimes breast shields are used for soreness or latching on problems but only as necessary for short period.

I do hope Jen is on a roll now and can enjoy little Marcelina. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Mrow...purr...purr


I want to see how those spin up! :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


----------



## jinx

I like it a lot. Looks and fits great. 


lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I like it a lot. Looks and fits great.


Thanks, I didn't know if I should have made it narrower and therefore longer. I do have a second ball so I might try again altering it a wee bit


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


That's lovely, very you. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back in bed now. I think all the fresh air today has made me tired. It's been a really good day. I should sleep tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


It looks so good Rebecca. I couldn't make anything up, I always need a pattern. The colours are pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> It's Friday already? Seems like it was just Friday the other day... xoxox


It's like that every week???? xccx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


So pretty xx


----------



## binkbrice

Well when it rains it pours DH lost is job today!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Well when it rains it pours DH lost is job today!


Oh no, why? xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, why? xx


His ex boss has always given him a hard time and they have them on minimum hours and he came in today with freight sitting around and had the nerve to ask why it wasn't put up yet then told him they were done after Dh pointed out why! He was with them almost 18 years!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> His ex boss has always given him a hard time and they have them on minimum hours and he came in today with freight sitting around and had the nerve to ask why it wasn't put up yet then told him they were done after Dh pointed out why! He was with them almost 18 years!


So sorry Lisa. Sending you lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> His ex boss has always given him a hard time and they have them on minimum hours and he came in today with freight sitting around and had the nerve to ask why it wasn't put up yet then told him they were done after Dh pointed out why! He was with them almost 18 years!


Very sad. I hope the job market is such that he'll get a better one...at least with a better boss.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Mrow...purr...purr


He's so adorable. You could make a portrait book of him with narration for his adventures.
Or just write a book about Bentley... lol
????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> His ex boss has always given him a hard time and they have them on minimum hours and he came in today with freight sitting around and had the nerve to ask why it wasn't put up yet then told him they were done after Dh pointed out why! He was with them almost 18 years!


His next job will be with a place that appreciates his knowledge and experience. He'll do just fine sis. I got faith in him. Love you try not to worry.


----------



## jollypolly

Do they have a union? Seems he wasn't treated fairly. they are so unfair and he will be happier working elsewhere.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


It's lovely. Write down what you made up. Often I don't and later can't do it again. Those cakes are great. I'm using one in citrus colors for a baby.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> That's lovely, very you. xx :sm24:


Thanks :sm17:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> It looks so good Rebecca. I couldn't make anything up, I always need a pattern. The colours are pretty.


Thanks. This was nice n easy two rectangles attached at the shoulders


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> So pretty xx


Thanks


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well when it rains it pours DH lost is job today!


Oh no! Devastating... thinking of you


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> It's lovely. Write down what you made up. Often I don't and later can't do it again. Those cakes are great. I'm using one in citrus colors for a baby.


Thanks Polly, fortunately I did write it down


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> His ex boss has always given him a hard time and they have them on minimum hours and he came in today with freight sitting around and had the nerve to ask why it wasn't put up yet then told him they were done after Dh pointed out why! He was with them almost 18 years!


Will he be able to find another job reasonably easily? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, I slept another good night. I think we are supposed to get the sun today. We shall see. I'll keep you posted.have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Well when it rains it pours DH lost is job today!


Oh Lisa I'm so sorry for you both, you are having your share of bad luck. I'll keep fingers crossed he finds another one soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from nearly sunny Surrey. Meeting up with June and Rebecca today.

Happy weekend and happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, cloudy, not very warm Wales. Nothing happening today so another lazy day. Oh well knitting here I come, have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Sun has come out and Susan is knitting


----------



## jinx

Sunny Saturday morning ladies. Nothing better than sitting in the sun knitting. Susan, I wear two bracelets also. Mine are magnetic as I found they keep my wrists pain free. Would yours happen to be magnetic?


PurpleFi said:


> Sun has come out and Susan is knitting


----------



## jinx

Morning. Haven't you heard? Spring has been cancelled this year. I did not know it was cancelled on both side of the pond.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy, not very warm Wales. Nothing happening today so another lazy day. Oh well knitting here I come, have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

I am sorry to hear that. I am sending good vibes to help him find a job that is better than what he had. I am sure you are stressed, hope knowing we care is helpful to you.



binkbrice said:


> Well when it rains it pours DH lost is job today!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Haven't you heard? Spring has been cancelled this year. I did not know it was cancelled on both side of the pond.


No I hadn't heard that but quite believe it, might have to light the fire again this afternoon, I'm sitting here getting colder and colder. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm requesting that you extend that to forever for me please.


Bless you. Who would want to live forever? Except in memories.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Mrow...purr...purr


Oooow Mum's made cat toys!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> It's Friday already? Seems like it was just Friday the other day... xoxox


Yeah, about a week ago. I remember it.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


I love the way it both blends and contrasts with the top underneath.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Very sad. I hope the job market is such that he'll get a better one...at least with a better boss.


That's my thinking as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining here, but the sky is rather grey. Both dubious and devious. I think that if I went out it would decide to rain.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I had a phone call from the National Census Office. The next census will include questions about military service, current and previous. They want a few people to help them come up with the right questions. They were told I was their best bet locally. You know I want to be in on that!


Ahahaha ......... You are genetically designed to say yes; but then having been in a Regimented Occupation, I do know what that is like, Dad was in the Air Force, and he was very much like you are! Go for it, I really can't see you saying "No" to that request! Besides, it will be interesting for your Brain! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I had a very interesting day, today. I attended a workshop on how to do a process called " Foiling" (I think), anyway it is similar to Lead lighting, but is used to make suncatchers, to hang in windows, or Sun rooms. first up, each participant made a small item, to learn how to do the techniques involved, then we made a larger item. Everything was going wall, wntel I got to the second item, and I found that I could no Longer cut the glass for my second item, because I had so little energy left, that I could hardly standup. I was making an owl, and I gave the bits I had managed to cut, back to the lady who was teaching us. She was a lovely woman, and gave me an owl that had already been completed. I will post photos of the two items tomorrow, as I am still quite exhausted. I tried to go to bed, but I am unable to sleep atm, So will try again later. I am going to do a catchup now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It is indeed, where do the days go?! Glad you got you power back. Its really cold here, I've just put a jumper on!! Xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> We lit the fire when we came back from shopping. xxxx


And I almost brought out my Summer clothes again; although I haven't really put them away yet! :sm06: :sm17: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The odd thing is that they have lived apart since DIL was a teenager. She made the same remark herself. He has lived in Australia for years and only re-made contact a few years ago with DIL. She is the only living adult relative to both. She has asked me to please stay alive for a decade at least! I'll do my best.





linkan said:


> I'm requesting that you extend that to forever for me please.


Wouldn't that be good if We could do that, and keep our health as well; I would have more time to save up, and make a couple more trips, to meet everyone! :sm10: :sm24: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mrow...purr...purr


More like planning how he can kidnap them all, for his own personal pleasure!!!???????? :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It's Friday already? Seems like it was just Friday the other day... xoxox


No it is Saturday now!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That is good news!


Definitely is! Tell Jen that it does get easier, eventually! :sm06: :sm06: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a white poplar at the back of the yard. White poplars are known for splitting and dropping branches because they grow so fast. It won't hit the house but it has dropped branches on my shed. So far it hasn't done major damage. Mum wants it cut down but we haven't been able to find a tree guy who will do it. I'd rather have the tree guy trim the paper birch that is right beside the front of the house. It's up over the roof now and keeps filling the eaves with it's leaves.





Islander said:


> They can be dangerous too. Duncan just got rid of several on a sportplex for that reason... they sure do sway in the wind and must have been 200 ft. Mr J likes the though as they remind him of home! xxx


When the towns were built in this And Land of mine, the department in charge of the tree planting, thought it would be a wonderful idea to plant Red Guns, in all of the streets. Now that doesn't sound like abad idea, on the face of it, because they were green, and they provided a lot of shade, when they were mature. The only thing that was not considered when chosing to plant these trees, was the conditions in which they grew! The full name of these trees, is River Red Gums, and they grow along the River banks, and need lots of water, which my region doesn't have, and as they don't get as much water as they need, the wood dries out, and then these huge branches fall from the trees, or they split down the full length of the trunks. 
My region is often in a Drought situation, and the down Councils have had to replace all of the original trees that were planted, with trees that were more suited to an Arid region, and there are some quite magnificent trees that thrive in this climate. 
Many people are now changing their idea of what plants are best in this area now, because of their increased awareness of the limited supply of water we have available, and that is very good for the land, as well!
I am so sorry, I didn't really mean to write that much, but it is there now! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU June. Fortunately I've acquired a proper comb off purple. Now. I always seem to cadge something from her. There was a handbag one time, and a cup and saucer another, and now a proper comb with big prongs or thongs whatever it is. It's raining here tonight. I'm beginning to think there's no sun in Surrey. Haha. Don't care. We've just had bacon and eggs and it was gorgeous. I made it a sandwich .mmmmm


MMMM ...... I love bacon & egg sandwiches, we have them quite a lot.????????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


I love those colours together, it looks good.
Quite often the patterns on the wool wrappers are wrong, so I think it is best to use other patterns, that way you won't be disappointed. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm back in bed now. I think all the fresh air today has made me tired. It's been a really good day. I should sleep tonight.


That's what I thought after I left my workshop, this afternoon; but here I am, wide awake, as I usually am! Anyone would think that I either don't sleep, or I sleep all day; neither of which are true, I was even up at 8am this morning, because we had to go and vote this morning! We might be waking up to a Hung Parliament, tomorrow morning!????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Hallelujah ❣
> 
> Mom and baby Marcelina are back home and doing great again. The hospital said she got dehydrated and caused her sugar to drop, so she is pumping breast milk but giving it to her by bottle for now to best see that she is eating proper amounts.
> Relief is not even the word for it.
> 
> Susan I'm so glad you've had a good time with Josephine, I'm not surprised though because you are both so wonderful ????
> 
> Loads of love to everyone ???? Nonna and Please are happy and relieved that our little Rose bud is okay ????????????????


That is so great, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning Polly. I think you will enjoy tunisian crochet. I only did one or two things in tunisian several years ago and I enjoyed it.


I've done a couple of things with it a couple of years ago and enjoyed it. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well when it rains it pours DH lost is job today!


Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that! Is the place down sizing, or is it something else? (don't answer this, if I am being too nosey, because I don't want to upset you more than you already must be feeling)????
I hope he can find some work real soon. Is there Unemployment Benefit s available, or something similar, for the interim that would help will he can get something else? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday to you and Susan. Have a lovely day going with the Flo.


Ditto from me! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> His ex boss has always given him a hard time and they have them on minimum hours and he came in today with freight sitting around and had the nerve to ask why it wasn't put up yet then told him they were done after Dh pointed out why! He was with them almost 18 years!


That just sounds wrong, is there anyway that he can do him for unfair dismissal?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a train somewhere between Leicester and London. Had a lovely visit and was very spoiled but not sure when I'll be able to do it again as DH hasn't been too keen on my plan to have DD dropping in every day but doesn't want to be left alone either! :sm16:
> The sun is trying to shine but it is fighting with a lot of grey cloud! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxx


Glad you had a great time away. Hope you get to do it again soon. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Very sad. I hope the job market is such that he'll get a better one...at least with a better boss.


I hope so too! Sending lots of (((hugs))), and a cyber shoulder, if you need! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Been to local NT garden and Susan treated us to lunch.


Wonderful photos and it sounds like a lovely outing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Just learning how to post a photo for yawl


Lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I will pass on all your good wishes. She is an avid crocheter and loves my friendship with all of you.


That is so great that she has you in her life! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


It looks great and so do you! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It's lovely. Write down what you made up. Often I don't and later can't do it again. Those cakes are great. I'm using one in citrus colors for a baby.


Polly that sounds like a beautiful colour range, it is such a pity that you are unable to post photos of your work, I would love to be able to see some of the things you have made. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well when it rains it pours DH lost is job today!


Oh, no! I'm so sorry, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sun has come out and Susan is knitting


Wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> His next job will be with a place that appreciates his knowledge and experience. He'll do just fine sis. I got faith in him. Love you try not to worry.


I quite agree with you Ange, he has lit go a very experienced worker, and will probably never find someone like him again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sun has come out and Susan is knitting


Susan, you look so relaxed, sitting in the sunshine. 
I hope you all have a fantastic time together! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I have now caught up, so I am going to either make some more squares, or do some more crochet, on a blanket that I am making for one of the dgd's; and perhaps watch something on Netflix. The TV is useless tonight, because the vote tallying seems to be on every single channel: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:

Hello Pam, are you at home, or travelling up to get some more belongings? I hope you can get it all shifted quickly, so that you an able to settle into your new home.
Have a wonderful day, everyone; I hope the weather takes a town for the better, and the sunshine, for whoever has it, gets some long awaited warmth, and with that I shall bid you all, a good day; and good night from me! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

It was nice seeinh the girls but alas the time hoes so fast. They have gone home on tje 4.30 trsin


----------



## grandma susan

Here we r again


----------



## PurpleFi

And another one...


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sunny Saturday morning ladies. Nothing better than sitting in the sun knitting. Susan, I wear two bracelets also. Mine are magnetic as I found they keep my wrists pain free. Would yours happen to be magnetic?


No jinx. The one on my left arm is a little timex watch which I got off the family and the right arm is a gold bracelet my Albert bought. I shall try and show u a photo seeing as I have to practice postmistress pictures bear with me.


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Do they have a union? Seems he wasn't treated fairly. they are so unfair and he will be happier working elsewhere.


He wasn't they had also had a power outage and with the shortened hours they had to send the crew home early so the how thing is totally unfair!


----------



## grandma susan

Wait for it xxx haha


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Wait for it xxx haha


Brilliant xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I have now caught up, so I am going to either make some more squares, or do some more crochet, on a blanket that I am making for one of the dgd's; and perhaps watch something on Netflix. The TV is useless tonight, because the vote tallying seems to be on every single channel: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:
> 
> Hello Pam, are you at home, or travelling up to get some more belongings? I hope you can get it all shifted quickly, so that you an able to settle into your new home.
> Have a wonderful day, everyone; I hope the weather takes a town for the better, and the sunshine, for whoever has it, gets some long awaited warmth, and with that I shall bid you all, a good day; and good night from me! xoxoxo


Hi Judi. We're home right now. Will probably be here another week or two and then head back up for more stuff. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And another one...


Great photos. I'm sure a wonderful time was had by all! :sm01: xxxoo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos. I'm sure a wonderful time was had by all! :sm01: xxxoo


We did thank you. Xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Will he be able to find another job reasonably easily? xx


I'm hoping but he is 57 and it scares me a little that he might not get a fair chance.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I am sending good vibes to help him find a job that is better than what he had. I am sure you are stressed, hope knowing we care is helpful to you.


Yes we are stressed as our house is not paid for yet and we will be sending the Highlander back as the payment is way to high!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that! Is the place down sizing, or is it something else? (don't answer this, if I am being too nosey, because I don't want to upset you more than you already must be feeling)????
> I hope he can find some work real soon. Is there Unemployment Benefit s available, or something similar, for the interim that would help will he can get something else? xoxoxo


No he worked for Lowe's and his boss has not liked him at all so he let him go but kept trying to get Dh to talk to him about it and he wouldn't so he went out and took pictures trying to justify letting him go when they had a power outage and had to let the crews go home because of the cut in hours he could fight it but he really doesn't want to work for him he loved his job just his boss made it miserable, and yes he has already signed up for unemployment!


----------



## linkan

I'm having a wonderful slow day today. I needed a sloooow down day ???? it's a tad depressing because Lisa and I should be squishing yarn in Lexington, but.. all things aside it's just bad timing for us. I've told her not to worry that we will get to one eventually this year.

Baby is still doing fantastic. Jen is sleeping some so they are in the right track ????

I haven't gotten my picture of the day yet but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## linkan

Josephine and Susan, the two of you are a riot, I love it. You look so relaxed and happy ????
And then some more of the crew ???? how wonderful ❣
Love and hugs y'all

Xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I made this a short while ago, only just got around to sewing in ends. I had been going to make the pattern on the ball band but either I didn't follow it correctly or it was badly written! So I made it up...


That's very pretty and looks even better 'in the flesh'! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well when it rains it pours DH lost is job today!


Oh I'm so sorry Lisa that is really rough. Hope this leads to something even better in the future! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I had a very interesting day, today. I attended a workshop on how to do a process called " Foiling" (I think), anyway it is similar to Lead lighting, but is used to make suncatchers, to hang in windows, or Sun rooms. first up, each participant made a small item, to learn how to do the techniques involved, then we made a larger item. Everything was going wall, wntel I got to the second item, and I found that I could no Longer cut the glass for my second item, because I had so little energy left, that I could hardly standup. I was making an owl, and I gave the bits I had managed to cut, back to the lady who was teaching us. She was a lovely woman, and gave me an owl that had already been completed. I will post photos of the two items tomorrow, as I am still quite exhausted. I tried to go to bed, but I am unable to sleep atm, So will try again later. I am going to do a catchup now! xoxoxo


That sounds fascinating, well done you for trying something new!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Wait for it xxx haha


By George I think she's got it. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm tucked up in bed and I've had a lovely day. I very much enjoyed seeing June and Rebecca again and I'm so grateful to you coming all this way by train just to see me. I really do appreciate it. And joesephine and Peter. We were going to have a walk into town but the rain came. Girls....jinx especially. They tell us on here that Surrey and down south have sunshine here. Well I've never seen any and I didn't last time either. Just saying.....


----------



## grandma susan

I've got it written down in my phone holder. I'm not as clever as you think????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I've got it written down in my phone holder. I'm not as clever as you think????


At least you will remember how to do it when you get home. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you will remember how to do it when you get home. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Just want to thank all you lovely sisters of my heart for the card for us moving into our new home! That was very sweet and thoughtful of you and very much appreciated! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Pic of the day y'all  : looking at her mommy with love ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> No he worked for Lowe's and his boss has not liked him at all so he let him go but kept trying to get Dh to talk to him about it and he wouldn't so he went out and took pictures trying to justify letting him go when they had a power outage and had to let the crews go home because of the cut in hours he could fight it but he really doesn't want to work for him he loved his job just his boss made it miserable, and yes he has already signed up for unemployment!


Maybe he should let the corporate office know how jerky his boss is.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> It was nice seeinh the girls but alas the time hoes so fast. They have gone home on tje 4.30 trsin


Beautiful photo of beautiful ladies.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> And another one...


I like your outfits but your slippees are to die for!!!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> No he worked for Lowe's and his boss has not liked him at all so he let him go but kept trying to get Dh to talk to him about it and he wouldn't so he went out and took pictures trying to justify letting him go when they had a power outage and had to let the crews go home because of the cut in hours he could fight it but he really doesn't want to work for him he loved his job just his boss made it miserable, and yes he has already signed up for unemployment!


That is at least something, I just hope it is something similar to what we have here. I really hope he finds something else he likes! ????????????

There is also a new snuggly baby girl, to give him some happy feetings! ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> He wasn't they had also had a power outage and with the shortened hours they had to send the crew home early so the how thing is totally unfair!


I read a book once about going to the head of a company when the one you deal with is a jerk I did and it worked for me. My jerk boss stopped bullying me. Don't know how I got the spunk because I'm very passive but I went to the head of the whole shebang without an appointment just politely asked if he could spare me a few moments, told himwhat had been going on and he must have put her in her place. No problems after that.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> I've done a couple of things with it a couple of years ago and enjoyed it. xxxooo


The pieces look thick and warm. I'm almost done with the onesie and eager to do the boy sweater. I'm chickening out on the Celtic knot afghan. I think tho it's lovely I won't live long enough to finish it. I may use the yarn for a simpler pattern like a few Celtic knots and some moss stitch between. Does that sound ugly? I think I'm in love with the star stitch. I used it on the onesie front and straps. Sooo pretty. 
I spent the day doing laundry...this darn machine wrinkles shirts. LG brand not cheap and annoying. I also washed vases from mom's and found 2 cross stitch kits and a small piece I did that said "our first Christmas". that box had a lot of memories. I'm so tired I don't want to stand up but pets need tending so I'd best pry myself up.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm tucked up in bed and I've had a lovely day. I very much enjoyed seeing June and Rebecca again and I'm so grateful to you coming all this way by train just to see me. I really do appreciate it. And joesephine and Peter. We were going to have a walk into town but the rain came. Girls....jinx especially. They tell us on here that Surrey and down south have sunshine here. Well I've never seen any and I didn't last time either. Just saying.....


Susan, the Sunshine most have hidden from you, because it didn't want to scare a Northerner!????????????????????, but you will get to see it, when you are there, one day! 
I hope everyone has a great sleep! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've got it written down in my phone holder. I'm not as clever as you think????





Barn-dweller said:


> At least you will remember how to do it when you get home. xx


Susan, people who write things down, for later use, have regularly proven to be very clever, so don't sell yourself short! ???????????? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Pic of the day y'all  : looking at her mommy with love ????????????


She is just so gorgeous. Ange please let Jen know that she is a wonderful mother, and for future reference (because she will need to hear this at odd times through that little girl's life), let her know this, at different times, or whenever she is doubting her abilities to raise her baby, and feeling very sad! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Maybe he should let the corporate office know how jerky his boss is.


Oh Polly, that is an excellent idea! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> The pieces look thick and warm. I'm almost done with the onesie and eager to do the boy sweater. I'm chickening out on the Celtic knot afghan. I think tho it's lovely I won't live long enough to finish it. I may use the yarn for a simpler pattern like a few Celtic knots and some moss stitch between. Does that sound ugly? I think I'm in love with the star stitch. I used it on the onesie front and straps. Sooo pretty.
> I spent the day doing laundry...this darn machine wrinkles shirts. LG brand not cheap and annoying. I also washed vases from mom's and found 2 cross stitch kits and a small piece I did that said "our first Christmas". that box had a lot of memories. I'm so tired I don't want to stand up but pets need tending so I'd best pry myself up.


I think that's sounds beautiful, whatever makes you happy ????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I read a book once about going to the head of a company when the one you deal with is a jerk I did and it worked for me. My jerk boss stopped bullying me. Don't know how I got the spunk because I'm very passive but I went to the head of the whole shebang without an appointment just politely asked if he could spare me a few moments, told himwhat had been going on and he must have put her in her place. No problems after that.


I'm so glad that the tactic worked for you, I think it would work for a large number of workers; but unfortunately, some of them have been so badly bullied, that they are afraid to tell anyone, about what is happening to them, at the hands of others! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> She is just so gorgeous. Ange please let Jen know that she is a wonderful mother, and for future reference (because she will need to hear this at odd times through that little girl's life), let her know this, at different times, or whenever she is doubting her abilities to raise her baby, and feeling very sad! ððð xoxoxo


I tell her all the time that she's doing such a good job, and that she is an excellent momma ???? and she really is. She always told me she was afraid that she wouldn't be a good mom...I told her that is exactly why she will be awesome. ????????????


----------



## linkan

She's so comfy on Mommy. I love that photo lol. To me it's so sweet.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> The pieces look thick and warm. I'm almost done with the onesie and eager to do the boy sweater. I'm chickening out on the Celtic knot afghan. I think tho it's lovely I won't live long enough to finish it. I may use the yarn for a simpler pattern like a few Celtic knots and some moss stitch between. Does that sound ugly? I think I'm in love with the star stitch. I used it on the onesie front and straps. Sooo pretty.
> I spent the day doing laundry...this darn machine wrinkles shirts. LG brand not cheap and annoying. I also washed vases from mom's and found 2 cross stitch kits and a small piece I did that said "our first Christmas". that box had a lot of memories. I'm so tired I don't want to stand up but pets need tending so I'd best pry myself up.


Sounds like you had a very busy day, Polly; is there a cycle on your machine, that will leave the shirts, or anything you do not want wrinkled, a little damper than the regular spin cycle leaves your washing? Hanging the washing out when it is slightly damper than a regular rinse, and not be creased, or badly wrinkled, so that you might never need to do any ironing again! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I tell her all the time that she's doing such a good job, and that she is an excellent momma ???? and she really is. She always told me she was afraid that she wouldn't be a good mom...I told her that is exactly why she will be awesome. ????????????


She is so relaxed, which also proves just how good a mum Jen is! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Sounds like you had a very busy day, Polly; is there a cycle on your machine, that will leave the shirts, or anything you do not want wrinkled, a little damper than the regular spin cycle leaves your washing? Hanging the washing out when it is slightly damper than a regular rinse, and not be creased, or badly wrinkled, so that you might never need to do any ironing again! ???????????? xoxoxo


Mine has a Wrinkle rid setting but some have a touch up setting for wrinkles too. It helps to put a damp cloth in there with them and do smallish loads.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> She is so relaxed, which also proves just how good a mum Jen is! ???????????????? xoxoxo


It was just after her 10pm feeding such a little sweety ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but big black clouds seem to be rolling in. For lack of anything else to do have started another shawl (I think I'll have to open a shawl shop) Have a feeling I might be playing yarn chicken towards the end though. Have a restful Sunday, I'll play catch-up now. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. It's another day. I slept well again, I even think the sun may come out today. I don't know what we have planned, maybe a walk down town, maybe not. Ooooo as I speak the sun is coming out. I'm going to have my coffee now.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Pic of the day y'all  : looking at her mommy with love ????????????


Soooooooo gorgeous xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's another day. I slept well again, I even think the sun may come out today. I don't know what we have planned, maybe a walk down town, maybe not. Ooooo as I speak the sun is coming out. I'm going to have my coffee now.


Coffee, I thought you only did orange juice first thing, are you getting into Southern ways? xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Pic of the day y'all  : looking at her mommy with love ????????????


What a beautiful girl....she's a winner


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's another day. I slept well again, I even think the sun may come out today. I don't know what we have planned, maybe a walk down town, maybe not. Ooooo as I speak the sun is coming out. I'm going to have my coffee now.


I love the excitement in your words ????
And I just love that your getting this time with our Josephine. I feel it's doing you a world of good ???? XOXO


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Soooooooo gorgeous xxxxxx


Thank you ❣ I know I'm biased but she is adorable.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> What a beautiful girl....she's a winner


Thank you so much ❣ she is such a good baby, not very fussy and smiles when you talk to her. I love watching her sleep, watching her eyes move and she'll smile really big. I told Jen that means that she's had nothing but happiness because of her mommy's constant comfort and love. It makes all her dreams happy and that's why she smiles ????


----------



## linkan

Did I mention that DH and I offered to babysit Jen's dogs while she gets adjusted? 
Rocky she had had for a few years and he's fine, but they went and accepted a puppy from a "friend" he's only five months old and enormous! He has no manners whatsoever.. we are working with him on that, but she realized very quickly that the previous owners couldn't house train him and that's why they gave him away. But he's a cuddler and so so sweet. Except he does this weird thing that I read is common but I've never seen it before. It's hilarious.... He will get all excited and wanting to play with the other dogs. And then he'll turn around and back up and sit on them. It's another reason we offered to caretake him awhile, he wouldn't be able to sit at all if he sat on the baby.
Raven the black 3 yr. old lab is Mr E's and Cletus budkis (horrible name) is the German Shepard/yellow lab mix "puppy" lol that's them sleeping at our feet lol. Rocky(Yorkie mix) is there too but that little weirdo gets under the blankets.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Did I mention that DH and I offered to babysit Jen's dogs while she gets adjusted?
> Rocky she had had for a few years and he's fine, but they went and accepted a puppy from a " "


House trained? I suspect not. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I love the excitement in your words ????
> And I just love that your getting this time with our Josephine. I feel it's doing you a world of good ???? XOXO


It is, she a real tonic xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Thank you ❣ I know I'm biased but she is adorable.


You, biased, really! Xxxxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> You, biased, really! Xxxxx


I know it's hard to believe right?! But I'll admit to it in this one ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> It is, she a real tonic xxx


As are you love ❣????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Yes the sun is out. We're off for a walk down town shortly.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> As are you love ❣????


????????xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Loved seeing the photos of the sweet ladies and one very precious baby.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Have decided it's cold today and will have a fire. 
DH: I'll light it.
Me: Great
DH stacks loads of paper and wood on, lights paper, fire goes out.
Guess who had to light the fire? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Did I mention that DH and I offered to babysit Jen's dogs while she gets adjusted?
> Rocky she had had for a few years and he's fine, but they went and accepted a puppy from a "friend" he's only five months old and enormous! He has no manners whatsoever.. we are working with him on that, but she realized very quickly that the previous owners couldn't house train him and that's why they gave him away. But he's a cuddler and so so sweet. Except he does this weird thing that I read is common but I've never seen it before. It's hilarious.... He will get all excited and wanting to play with the other dogs. And then he'll turn around and back up and sit on them. It's another reason we offered to caretake him awhile, he wouldn't be able to sit at all if he sat on the baby.
> Raven the black 3 yr. old lab is Mr E's and Cletus budkis (horrible name) is the German Shepard/yellow lab mix "puppy" lol that's them sleeping at our feet lol. Rocky(Yorkie mix) is there too but that little weirdo gets under the blankets.


Perhaps Rocky gets colder than the other 2 dogs. Is he odder than them?


----------



## jinx

Morning Barny. Playing yarn chicken adds a bit of excitement to your knitting. I hope you are the winner.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but big black clouds seem to be rolling in. For lack of anything else to do have started another shawl (I think I'll have to open a shawl shop) Have a feeling I might be playing yarn chicken towards the end though. Have a restful Sunday, I'll play catch-up now. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping you got sunshine to take on your stroll downtown. 


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's another day. I slept well again, I even think the sun may come out today. I don't know what we have planned, maybe a walk down town, maybe not. Ooooo as I speak the sun is coming out. I'm going to have my coffee now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Playing yarn chicken adds a bit of excitement to your knitting. I hope you are the winner.


Morning jynx, won't know for a while but it's brown and beige so will be able to stick a different colour on it at the end as a 'feature' if I do run out. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Ahahaha ......... You are genetically designed to say yes; but then having been in a Regimented Occupation, I do know what that is like, Dad was in the Air Force, and he was very much like you are! Go for it, I really can't see you saying "No" to that request! Besides, it will be interesting for your Brain! xoxoxo


plus they are paying me £20 for a short meeting.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I had a very interesting day, today. I attended a workshop on how to do a process called " Foiling" (I think), anyway it is similar to Lead lighting, but is used to make suncatchers, to hang in windows, or Sun rooms. first up, each participant made a small item, to learn how to do the techniques involved, then we made a larger item. Everything was going wall, wntel I got to the second item, and I found that I could no Longer cut the glass for my second item, because I had so little energy left, that I could hardly standup. I was making an owl, and I gave the bits I had managed to cut, back to the lady who was teaching us. She was a lovely woman, and gave me an owl that had already been completed. I will post photos of the two items tomorrow, as I am still quite exhausted. I tried to go to bed, but I am unable to sleep atm, So will try again later. I am going to do a catchup now! xoxoxo


I don't like the sound of that Judi. Take care.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> When the towns were built in this And Land of mine, the department in charge of the tree planting, thought it would be a wonderful idea to plant Red Guns, in all of the streets. Now that doesn't sound like abad idea, on the face of it, because they were green, and they provided a lot of shade, when they were mature. The only thing that was not considered when chosing to plant these trees, was the conditions in which they grew! The full name of these trees, is River Red Gums, and they grow along the River banks, and need lots of water, which my region doesn't have, and as they don't get as much water as they need, the wood dries out, and then these huge branches fall from the trees, or they split down the full length of the trunks.
> My region is often in a Drought situation, and the down Councils have had to replace all of the original trees that were planted, with trees that were more suited to an Arid region, and there are some quite magnificent trees that thrive in this climate.
> Many people are now changing their idea of what plants are best in this area now, because of their increased awareness of the limited supply of water we have available, and that is very good for the land, as well!
> I am so sorry, I didn't really mean to write that much, but it is there now! ????????????????????


Don't be sorry. I read it with interest. How did they not think of that when they planted them?


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> That is so great that she has you in her life! xxxooo


Great for me as well!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> It was nice seeinh the girls but alas the time hoes so fast. They have gone home on tje 4.30 trsin


I wish I had been there too.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Pic of the day y'all  : looking at her mommy with love ????????????


That baby has an old and knowing soul.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Maybe he should let the corporate office know how jerky his boss is.


He should certainly put in a complaint to the bigger bosses.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but big black clouds seem to be rolling in. For lack of anything else to do have started another shawl (I think I'll have to open a shawl shop) Have a feeling I might be playing yarn chicken towards the end though. Have a restful Sunday, I'll play catch-up now. xx


The sun is playing peek-a-boo today. The sky seems to be permanently grey.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's another day. I slept well again, I even think the sun may come out today. I don't know what we have planned, maybe a walk down town, maybe not. Ooooo as I speak the sun is coming out. I'm going to have my coffee now.


Coffee in the sun. Great!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It is, she a real tonic xxx


She is. She puts a real beaming smile on my face.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Have decided it's cold today and will have a fire.
> DH: I'll light it.
> Me: Great
> DH stacks loads of paper and wood on, lights paper, fire goes out.
> Guess who had to light the fire? xx :sm16: :sm16:


Ummm, let me think... :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady

Right. I must get on with some work. Sorry for the bad language.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Pic of the day y'all  : looking at her mommy with love ????????????


So grown up already!!! She's just gorgeous with bells on!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I tell her all the time that she's doing such a good job, and that she is an excellent momma ???? and she really is. She always told me she was afraid that she wouldn't be a good mom...I told her that is exactly why she will be awesome. ????????????


So cute and what a cute outfit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a grey but mild London!! The food shopping is done for the week, next comes lunch followed by some wallpaper stripping :sm16: followed by some sewing!

Had a lovely day at Josephine's yesterday, we were very well fed and watered, as usual and it was really nice to see all three lovely ladies again!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Right. I must get on with some work. Sorry for the bad language.


On a Sunday? xx


----------



## jinx

Hello. Are you almost finished with the stripping? It must be wonderful to have face to face meet ups with your cyber pals.


London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a grey but mild London!! The food shopping is done for the week, next comes lunch followed by some wallpaper stripping :sm16: followed by some sewing!
> 
> Had a lovely day at Josephine's yesterday, we were very well fed and watered, as usual and it was really nice to see all three lovely ladies again!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> That baby has an old and knowing soul.


I know sometimes when she looks at me you just see her taking it all in, it's absolutely precious ????


----------



## grandma susan

Josephine and myself had coffee in town. I hit the charity shops. Got skirt and a pair of trousers for summer if it ever comes up north haha. Sun shining 2day. Ive walked well this morning. It felt like 2 miles


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Perhaps Rocky gets colder than the other 2 dogs. Is he odder than them?


He is nearly four, he had always done it. I think it's just a habit he got use to with Jen. He likes to snuggle up to us.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping you got sunshine to take on your stroll downtown.


Yes we have. And sbe bought coffee and cake.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> plus they are paying me £20 for a short meeting.


Oh well that definitely sways one in the right direction, money always comes in very handy!!????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello. Are you almost finished with the stripping? It must be wonderful to have face to face meet ups with your cyber pals.


Half the kitchen/diner still to do but it is mainly over the top of the cupboards so less of it but trickier to get at!! It is always lovely to see my cyber friends but I do wish I could meet up with the rest of you as well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and myself had coffee in town. I hit the charity shops. Got skirt and a pair of trousers for summer if it ever comes up north haha. Sun shining 2day. Ive walked well this morning. It felt like 2 miles


Shame we couldn't get there yesterday, maybe next time!! It looks lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we have. And sbe bought coffee and cake.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I don't like the sound of that Judi. Take care.


Thanks Janet, but it was my own fault; I should have remembered about that happening, at the most inconvenient times. I have had some sleep now, and have regained some of my energy, and I will continue to take it easy, until the rest of it finds me again. This rarely happens now, because I usually remember to take some breaks, when doing new activities; but I forgot to do that yesterday! Another woman was in the same predicament that I was in, for the same reason. I did have a good time at the Work Shop tho'!????????????


----------



## jinx

Come on over. Just remember if you are here after dark we will have to stay home.???? 


London Girl said:


> Half the kitchen/diner still to do but it is mainly over the top of the cupboards so less of it but trickier to get at!! It is always lovely to see my cyber friends but I do wish I could meet up with the rest of you as well!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and myself had coffee in town. I hit the charity shops. Got skirt and a pair of trousers for summer if it ever comes up north haha. Sun shining 2day. Ive walked well this morning. It felt like 2 miles


Beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we have. And sbe bought coffee and cake.


Lovely.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Don't be sorry. I read it with interest. How did they not think of that when they planted them?


Ithink it was because the Climate here, is so different to what they were used to, and they also wouldn't have known much about the Flora, or Fauna, either. They would not have expected the droughts to have such a devestating effect on any of the trees; and Port Augustais built either side of the Spencer Gulf, so the people of the day might have thought that the waters of the Gulf would be enough for the trees; but having written all of the above, I really don't know what they were thinking, because in other places, Tropical Plants have been used, in misguided attempts to beautify the towns, but all they have really succeeded doing, is torturing plants that are stunning in the correct climate, but struggle in the climate that they were transferred too!

When we brought this property, we actually removed a lot of Tropical Plants from our yard, when we saw a huge water bill for the previous owners (who came from Darwin), we couldn't afford to pay that amount, to try and keep some very thirsty plants alive! We now have plants that are indigenous to this region, and they have some beautiful flowers on them, and they brought back the birds of the region also! ????????????????????
I would also like to have a water feature, to encourage any native frogs, if there are any ????, to make a home in our yard. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Pic of the day y'all : looking at her mommy with love ????????????





SaxonLady said:


> That baby has an old and knowing soul.


I agree with you, it will be very interesting when she begins to speak the same language as her mum, not the foreign language babies always begin with.????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Susan in the sun in Surrey.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Pic of the day y'all : looking at her mommy with love ????????????





SaxonLady said:


> That baby has an old and knowing soul.


I agree totally, that little face is saying " Just wait until I know your language, I have so much to tell you!"
Unfortunately, as they begin to learn the language of their parents, their original language is forgotten!????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> She's so comfy on Mommy. I love that photo lol. To me it's so sweet.


It is very sweet and she's a beautiful little girl and Jen is doing a great job. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Great for me as well!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but big black clouds seem to be rolling in. For lack of anything else to do have started another shawl (I think I'll have to open a shawl shop) Have a feeling I might be playing yarn chicken towards the end though. Have a restful Sunday, I'll play catch-up now. xx





SaxonLady said:


> The sun is playing peek-a-boo today. The sky seems to be permanently grey.


I feel like I should apologise for todays weather, we have had a glorious day today, the sky wasn't clear at all, and it was very steamy, because of the imminent Thunder storm building, which finally broke at about 203O tonight. It was wonderful, except Mint was a bit frightened by the really long, loud rolls of Thunder. During the lulls between the Thundering, we were getting deluges of rain, lasting upto 15 minutes each, and they gave the wonderful sound of the rain on a corrugated iron roof. I think these sounds together, are my favourite sounds, and I think it might be all finished, for now!????????


----------



## jinx

So peaceful and serene. Just do not give her a lamp.????


PurpleFi said:


> Susan in the sun in Surrey.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and myself had coffee in town. I hit the charity shops. Got skirt and a pair of trousers for summer if it ever comes up north haha. Sun shining 2day. Ive walked well this morning. It felt like 2 miles


Lovely photo of our Josephine! So glad you are enjoying yourselves together! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we have. And sbe bought coffee and cake.


And a lovely photo of our Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Susan in the sun in Surrey.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have decided it's cold today and will have a fire.
> DH: I'll light it.
> Me: Great
> DH stacks loads of paper and wood on, lights paper, fire goes out.
> Guess who had to light the fire? xx





SaxonLady said:


> Ummm, let me think... :sm25: :sm25:


SMH ...... Has he never let the fire before, or has he forgotten how to make it stay lit! ???????? :sm13:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Right. I must get on with some work. Sorry for the bad language.


You are forgiven, only this once, mind! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and myself had coffee in town. I hit the charity shops. Got skirt and a pair of trousers for summer if it ever comes up north haha. Sun shining 2day. Ive walked well this morning. It felt like 2 miles


That is a wonderful distance to walk, and the walking helps keep ones' bones strong!
That spread looks good. Am glad that you all had a wonderful visit, and a great time! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Come on over. Just remember if you are here after dark we will have to stay home.????


Suits me!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Perhaps Rocky gets colder than the other 2 dogs. Is he odder than them?





linkan said:


> He is nearly four, he had always done it. I think it's just a habit he got use to with Jen. He likes to snuggle up to us.


Mint usually sleeps under the top quilt, except during the summer, then she often sleeps on the floor where it is much cooler. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Half the kitchen/diner still to do but it is mainly over the top of the cupboards so less of it but trickier to get at!! It is always lovely to see my cyber friends but I do wish I could meet up with the rest of you as well!! xxxx


We will all keep hoping, and possibly saving!????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Susan in the sun in Surrey.


Looking very relaxed xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Do you enjoy playing cards, sheepshead, cribbage? Or do you like any board games besides monopoly? I hate monopoly. I have to get ready for your visit. Oh yes, what wine should I stock up on? I do not know wine from red kool-aid so you need to be specific.????????


 London Girl said:


> Suits me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you enjoy playing cards, sheepshead, cribbage? Or do you like any board games besides monopoly? I hate monopoly. I have to get ready for your visit. Oh yes, what wine should I stock up on? I do not know wine from red kool-aid so you need to be specific.????????


I like Scrabble and the only card game I know is called double-pack rummy but I'm sure you're a good teacher and I'm always willing to learn!! I like a medium Rosé and also gin and tonic but I'm sure kool-aid would be just fine!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I like Scrabble and the only card game I know is called double-pack rummy but I'm sure you're a good teacher and I'm always willing to learn!! I like a medium Rosé and also gin and tonic but I'm sure kool-aid would be just fine!! xxx


I thought you just used kool aid for dyeing fabric and yarn x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I thought you just used kool aid for dyeing fabric and yarn x


...or possible hair?! :sm19: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and myself had coffee in town. I hit the charity shops. Got skirt and a pair of trousers for summer if it ever comes up north haha. Sun shining 2day. Ive walked well this morning. It felt like 2 miles


What a great photo, that macaroon looks yummy!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> What a great photo, that macaroon looks yummy!


It was . Pistachio xx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Come on over. Just remember if you are here after dark we will have to stay home.????


I'm like that these days, wanting to be home before dark, not keen on staying away anywhere....


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> What a great photo, that macaroon looks yummy!


Agreed, lovely photos


----------



## jinx

Do not fall into that habit. It can get to be a real problem if you let those feelings take over your life.????



lifeline said:


> I'm like that these days, wanting to be home before dark, not keen on staying away anywhere....


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've had another wonderful day. This morning Josephine and myself walked down to town and hit the shops. Especially charity shops. I got a pair of trousers and a skirt. I didn't do badly. We went and had a coffee and scone in Valerie's patisserie mmmm. We walked home also. 

When we came home Josephine cooked us a roast dinner with chicken. It was lovely. I was full as a gun. Then we sat down and I knitted and watched tv while Josephine's blended her blending yarn. I don't know the name of it. It looks good though.

I'm getting up early in the morning because the WI craft group are coming here, so I shall sit and knit while they design whatever it is they are wanting to design.????

My break will be coming to an end far too soon, but I've enjoyed it so much. I feel so relaxed, and today I sat in the sun. BUT.....Guess what... It's raining now ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Susan in the sun in Surrey.


Your smile is so contagious ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and myself had coffee in town. I hit the charity shops. Got skirt and a pair of trousers for summer if it ever comes up north haha. Sun shining 2day. Ive walked well this morning. It felt like 2 miles


Such a great picture!!????????????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we have. And sbe bought coffee and cake.


Second beautiful photo ????????????


----------



## linkan

I've slept the entire day away. No kidding I've only gotten up once to eat some chicken and then crashed again. The last few weeks caught up with me, and I paid my sleep debt today. What a lazy granny am I lol ????


----------



## linkan

Things are twirling in the mist..

They are not good things, I'll fill ya'll in when things become more clear. But two lives are at stake now instead of one and it's now gotten serious.


----------



## linkan

I have a pic of the day, Jen took this yesterday technically.. Nonna and her rosebud ???? in the nursery.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, I'm up. Right and early (for me) because Josephine has her craft friends coming. For a change rain is forecast today. And tomorrow when I'm going home, the sun is shining all day. Aw well...it takes more than weather to bother me. I'm having such a great time. 

I shall make my morning coffee now.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I have a pic of the day, Jen took this yesterday technically.. Nonna and her rosebud ???? in the nursery.


That is a wall photo Angela. You and baby bonding. Worth more than a million dollars.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Things are twirling in the mist..
> 
> They are not good things, I'll fill ya'll in when things become more clear. But two lives are at stake now instead of one and it's now gotten serious.


Oh no not something else going wrong. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going to be good and get a little bit of ironing done this morning, going to do it before I'm properly awake. Then we'll see what the day brings. Have a good one even thought it's Monday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey . As Susan said Chaos here this morning. 

Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I have a pic of the day, Jen took this yesterday technically.. Nonna and her rosebud ???? in the nursery.


????????????❤


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I have taken myself to the urgent care centre at the hospital as my hand is still giving me a deal of pain. About a million people up here today so I could be here some time......!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Things are twirling in the mist..
> 
> They are not good things, I'll fill ya'll in when things become more clear. But two lives are at stake now instead of one and it's now gotten serious.


Oh my dear Angela, that sounds very worrying. Holding your hand throughout, whatever the problem, love you! Xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I have taken myself to the urgent care centre at the hospital as my hand is still giving me a deal of pain. About a million people up here today so I could be here some time......!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


Is that the hurt from when the bush pushed you off the wall? Hope they find out what the problem in this time. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending good wishes to all.


----------



## jinx

Keeping you and yours in my thoughts. Wishing that everything works out quickly and without any lasting issues.


linkan said:


> Things are twirling in the mist..
> 
> They are not good things, I'll fill ya'll in when things become more clear. But two lives are at stake now instead of one and it's now gotten serious.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Thanks for sharing your joy with us. It makes me happy to hear you are having such a great time.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm up. Right and early (for me) because Josephine has her craft friends coming. For a change rain is forecast today. And tomorrow when I'm going home, the sun is shining all day. Aw well...it takes more than weather to bother me. I'm having such a great time.
> 
> I shall make my morning coffee now.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope that nasty ironing has been accomplished. What's for dinner?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going to be good and get a little bit of ironing done this morning, going to do it before I'm properly awake. Then we'll see what the day brings. Have a good one even thought it's Monday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. What was the project at Chaos today? 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey . As Susan said Chaos here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping you got answers at urgent care. Monday tends to be a busy time at medical facilities as most problems can wait until after the weekend. I hope you are still not waiting.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I have taken myself to the urgent care centre at the hospital as my hand is still giving me a deal of pain. About a million people up here today so I could be here some time......!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I have a pic of the day, Jen took this yesterday technically.. Nonna and her rosebud ???? in the nursery.


What a beautiful photo! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope that nasty ironing has been accomplished. What's for dinner?


Morning, well afternoon now. Yes ironing done, there wasn't much just had to sum up the energy to do it. Home-made cheesy beefburgers for dinner today, mash, peas and gravy. Fillet steak for dinner tomorrow as it is DH's big birthday tomorrow so he got to chose. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm up. Right and early (for me) because Josephine has her craft friends coming. For a change rain is forecast today. And tomorrow when I'm going home, the sun is shining all day. Aw well...it takes more than weather to bother me. I'm having such a great time.
> 
> I shall make my morning coffee now.


Good morning and have a great day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I have taken myself to the urgent care centre at the hospital as my hand is still giving me a deal of pain. About a million people up here today so I could be here some time......!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


Good morning. I hope they can help you out with your hand. That's been a fair bit of time since you hurt it.

It's a bright and sunny morning here today. We had a cloudy and windy day here yesterday, but today looks better so far. It's only supposed to get to the low 70sF here today. Very pleasant. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh my dear Angela, that sounds very worrying. Holding your hand throughout, whatever the problem, love you! Xxxooo


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I have taken myself to the urgent care centre at the hospital as my hand is still giving me a deal of pain. About a million people up here today so I could be here some time......!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


June I hope they can figure it out!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've slept the entire day away. No kidding I've only gotten up once to eat some chicken and then crashed again. The last few weeks caught up with me, and I paid my sleep debt today. What a lazy granny am I lol ????


No ...... I never never believe that you are a lazy granny; that is something I will never believe about you!!!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I have a pic of the day, Jen took this yesterday technically.. Nonna and her rosebud ???? in the nursery.


Beautiful photo. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I have taken myself to the urgent care centre at the hospital as my hand is still giving me a deal of pain. About a million people up here today so I could be here some time......!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


So sorry to hear that your hand is still giving you grief. ???? I hope you received good treatment, and something to provide some very good analgesia, to help reduce the pain. I am just curious now, was your hand / wrist xrayed when you presented for assesment the first time? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I hope they can help you out with your hand. That's been a fair bit of time since you hurt it.
> 
> It's a bright and sunny morning here today. We had a cloudy and windy day here yesterday, but today looks better so far. It's only supposed to get to the low 70sF here today. Very pleasant. xxxooo


Hello Pam, I hope your beautiful day continues to be pleasant, and doesn't have some mixed Weather Conditions thrown in there! :sm06: :sm16:
Hopefully your new home, will see an increase, in the days of warmer weather, but hopefully not the full on Summer temperatures, too quickly! :sm06: :sm16: ????????


----------



## grandma susan

Well my holiday is coming to an end which is a shame. We had the craft ladies here this morning, and they are a lively bunch of girls. I don't know as there was much crafting going on but it was an enjoyable morning. 

Then we went to a harvester and had lunch and came back and sat in the sun. I have to pack when I go to bed tonight, my train is at 11am and I should be at Darlington about 4 I think. Should be home for tea time.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I have taken myself to the urgent care centre at the hospital as my hand is still giving me a deal of pain. About a million people up here today so I could be here some time......!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


Thinking of you June. Sending painkiller hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi

Had fun with Chaos this morning. We're doing a bit of recycling so lots of different projects in the making. Susan sat knitting her wingspan and it is growing rapidly.

Mr P snd I have been taken out to lunch and it was lovely. Now completely stuffed and lounging in my armchair.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. What was the project at Chaos today?


Which one of us could talk the most..haha????????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> On a Sunday? xx


Are you questioning the work or the language?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and myself had coffee in town. I hit the charity shops. Got skirt and a pair of trousers for summer if it ever comes up north haha. Sun shining 2day. Ive walked well this morning. It felt like 2 miles


What a beautiful picture.Well done on the walking Susan!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we have. And sbe bought coffee and cake.


and another beautiful picture!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Susan in the sun in Surrey.


Yeah!!! Susan in the sun!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Well my holiday is coming to an end which is a shame. We had the craft ladies here this morning, and they are a lively bunch of girls. I don't know as there was much crafting going on but it was an enjoyable morning.
> 
> Then we went to a harvester and had lunch and came back and sat in the sun. I have to pack when I go to bed tonight, my train is at 11am and I should be at Darlington about 4 I think. Should be home for tea time.


Have a good journey home, full of helpful young men!


----------



## SaxonLady

Angela I hope that whatever is worrying you is not desperately bad. There's too much bad stuff going on ATM. Even here in sunny Worthing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Well my holiday is coming to an end which is a shame. We had the craft ladies here this morning, and they are a lively bunch of girls. I don't know as there was much crafting going on but it was an enjoyable morning.
> 
> Then we went to a harvester and had lunch and came back and sat in the sun. I have to pack when I go to bed tonight, my train is at 11am and I should be at Darlington about 4 I think. Should be home for tea time.


Have you checked your train times, apparently the summer timetable has started and some times have changed? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Are you questioning the work or the language?


The language was bad enough but working on a day of rest was really what I was pointing out. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I have a pic of the day, Jen took this yesterday technically.. Nonna and her rosebud ???? in the nursery.


Beautiful photo to be treasured. ❤


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I have taken myself to the urgent care centre at the hospital as my hand is still giving me a deal of pain. About a million people up here today so I could be here some time......!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


Hope you get front of the line soon June and get good results. Hugs. xooxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, well afternoon now. Yes ironing done, there wasn't much just had to sum up the energy to do it. Home-made cheesy beefburgers for dinner today, mash, peas and gravy. Fillet steak for dinner tomorrow as it is DH's big birthday tomorrow so he got to chose. xx


Sounds delicious. Happy Birthday to your DH Jacky hope he enjoys your great cooking. Hugs. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Rainy day here, no complaints.. we need it. Angela's cat on the prowl, he's a good looker.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Rainy day here, no complaints.. we need it. Angela's cat on the prowl, he's a good looker.


He looks like a big cat on the hunt for food. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

This is my sad task at the moment


----------



## grandma susan

Ill try again


----------



## grandma susan

And againn


----------



## grandma susan

And again


----------



## grandma susan

And


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Have a good journey home, full of helpful young men!


I will certainly try my saxy. I think they take pity on me. I usually get a young one, cos they know I'm someone's grandma. Haha .


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Again


You can do this :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you checked your train times, apparently the summer timetable has started and some times have changed? xx


We've checked it tonight and nothing's changed hopefully. I've got friends meeting me at the other end. Everybody looks after me, puts me here, and puts me there, and off I go till someone catches me at the other side. It's all good fun.


----------



## grandma susan

And again


----------



## jinx

Yeah! I am so happy for you.


grandma susan said:


> And again


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yeah! I am so happy for you.


Did you feel the determination jinx ????????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Did you feel the determination jinx ????????????????????????????


I did feel it very strongly. I was rooting for you.
Not to confuse you but if the picture does not post you can click on EDIT under your first post and try again without having to start a new post. However, if that is confusing forget I said it.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Rainy day here, no complaints.. we need it. Angela's cat on the prowl, he's a good looker.


That's postcard pretty ????????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> And again


???? Packing to leave such good company is always so sad. I've always hated that part of a trip.

But what wonderful memories you get to pack home with you ????


----------



## linkan

June I hope they get your hand figured out quickly, been too long to be hurting you ????


----------



## linkan

I know being cryptic isn't usually my way.. .. I don't have words to describe.

Bipolar paranoid schizophrenia is a horrible affliction and dd1's husband has it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I know being cryptic isn't usually my way.. .. I don't have words to describe.
> 
> Bipolar paranoid schizophrenia is a horrible affliction and dd1's husband has it.


Oh good grief is all OK or has there been trouble? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I know being cryptic isn't usually my way.. .. I don't have words to describe.
> 
> Bipolar paranoid schizophrenia is a horrible affliction and dd1's husband has it.


That is not nice. Sending you all loads of love and hugs. Xxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh good grief is all OK or has there been trouble? xx


He lives there, so yes he's been trouble.
Everyone is fine, I just.. ugh he's had some episodes that were, I'm told verbal .. but I don't know if I can trust that.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> And again


Sad task indeed! Sorry you have to leave so soon. I know how much you've enjoyed your stay with them and how much they enjoy having you to stay. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I know being cryptic isn't usually my way.. .. I don't have words to describe.
> 
> Bipolar paranoid schizophrenia is a horrible affliction and dd1's husband has it.


That has to be horrendous to live with and quite a bit scary, too, I would think. My thoughts and prayers and many comforting hugs are being sent to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> That has to be horrendous to live with and quite a bit scary, too, I would think. My thoughts and prayers and many comforting hugs are being sent to all of you. xxxooo


I think now that baby is here she is seeing how it is such a negative effect and is beginning to realize that it can't work with a sweet baby in the house.

His last physical outburst he destroyed everything in the house including the bassinet. Jen wanted it so badly. It was beautiful. Now baby sleeps in a pack n play. I'm pretty furious to have found these things out. And sad too. It will be something I have to handle very delicately.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I think now that baby is here she is seeing how it is such a negative effect and is beginning to realize that it can't work with a sweet baby in the house.
> 
> His last physical outburst he destroyed everything in the house including the bassinet. Jen wanted it so badly. It was beautiful. Now baby sleeps in a pack n play. I'm pretty furious to have found these things out. And sad too. It will be something I have to handle very delicately.


Oh, that is so heartbreaking, Angela! Not at all a safe environment. And, yes, handling it all as delicately as you can is a tough way to go, but hopefully you'll be able to do it and get them both safely away from that environment. Much love and comfort to you all. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. The sun is shining beautifully, but it's ok. I couldn't have enjoyed myself better than I have. I'm all packed and just really need to pick up my case which is heavier now than it was when I came. Josephine is putting me on the train this end and my friends marg and John will meet me. 

THANKYOU for a wonderful break, Josephine and Peter.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I did feel it very strongly. I was rooting for you.
> Not to confuse you but if the picture does not post you can click on EDIT under your first post and try again without having to start a new post. However, if that is confusing forget I said it.


I didn't know that jinx. THANKYOU.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The sun is shining beautifully, but it's ok. I couldn't have enjoyed myself better than I have. I'm all packed and just really need to pick up my case which is heavier now than it was when I came. Josephine is putting me on the train this end and my friends marg and John will meet me.
> 
> THANKYOU for a wonderful break, Josephine and Peter.


So glad that you were able to take this break and just enjoy some time with our lovely Josephine and Peter. 
Bless them for keeping you so sweetly ????
Here's to many more meet ups in the future ????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that is so heartbreaking, Angela! Not at all a safe environment. And, yes, handling it all as delicately as you can is a tough way to go, but hopefully you'll be able to do it and get them both safely away from that environment. Much love and comfort to you all. xxxooo


Thanks, I'll never understand why she goes for these broken types.. I really miss Wes.. he was sweet , so kind, and worked.


----------



## linkan

Sweet puppy ????only 5 months old! He's going to be huge!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Taking Susan to get her train home. We have had a lovely time and looking forward to doing it again soon.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I think now that baby is here she is seeing how it is such a negative effect and is beginning to realize that it can't work with a sweet baby in the house.
> 
> His last physical outburst he destroyed everything in the house including the bassinet. Jen wanted it so badly. It was beautiful. Now baby sleeps in a pack n play. I'm pretty furious to have found these things out. And sad too. It will be something I have to handle very delicately.


That all sounds horrendous, is it safe for Jen to stay there? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Overslept this morning, I blame my alarm clock, he didn't wake up but as it's his birthday must try and be nice to him. He's not into celebrating it so will be just a normal day. Must catch up with everything now. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I think now that baby is here she is seeing how it is such a negative effect and is beginning to realize that it can't work with a sweet baby in the house.
> 
> His last physical outburst he destroyed everything in the house including the bassinet. Jen wanted it so badly. It was beautiful. Now baby sleeps in a pack n play. I'm pretty furious to have found these things out. And sad too. It will be something I have to handle very delicately.


That is a terrible dangerous situation you, Jen, and the baby are in. Wish I had some words of wisdom, but with mental illness there is no rhyme or reasoning with the patient. Praying everyone stays safe. ????


----------



## jinx

Morning sleepy head. Happy Birthday to Mr. I am sure he will appreciate his special meal.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Overslept this morning, I blame my alarm clock, he didn't wake up but as it's his birthday must try and be nice to him. He's not into celebrating it so will be just a normal day. Must catch up with everything now. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Glad you and Susan had a lovely time. I do not know what to do. Harold made taco's yesterday. We certainly cannot have taco's two days in a row, can we?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Taking Susan to get her train home. We have had a lovely time and looking forward to doing it again soon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

I remember when I wanted to be able to post a link or a picture. I tried and tried and was so envious of those that could do those magical things. In the olden days (5 years ago) it was a more complicated procedure. Then once I learned I was so proud. I know if you keep trying you will realize it is a piece of cake.????


grandma susan said:


> I didn't know that jinx. THANKYOU.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that the hurt from when the bush pushed you off the wall? Hope they find out what the problem in this time. xxxx


Yep, it's the same injury. I was there for four hours and then went straight to the shop and I was absolutely exhausted by the time I got home, hence my non-appearance last evening! The upshot was, I got a new, small sized brace, the previous one was large! I was also instructed to see my GP if there was no improvement in a week, hopefully to have a scan on it. So we shall see!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping you got answers at urgent care. Monday tends to be a busy time at medical facilities as most problems can wait until after the weekend. I hope you are still not waiting.


The last time I went it was Good Friday and the place was like a ghost town. Sadly, not so yesterday, people everywhere and not enough chairs! :sm16: :sm13: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Glad you and Susan had a lovely time. I do not know what to do. Harold made taco's yesterday. We certainly cannot have taco's two days in a row, can we?


Why not completely confuse yourself and have Fish Friday today? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I was worried when you had not showed up by this a.m. I just checked the user list to find out you were online. What a relief to know you had safely left the hospital.
Hopefully you will be able to wear this smaller brace all the time and allow the injury to heal.



London Girl said:


> Yep, it's the same injury. I was there for four hours and then went straight to the shop and I was absolutely exhausted by the time I got home, hence my non-appearance last evening! The upshot was, I got a new, small sized brace, the previous one was large! I was also instructed to see my GP if there was no improvement in a week, hopefully to have a scan on it. So we shall see!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I hope they can help you out with your hand. That's been a fair bit of time since you hurt it.
> 
> It's a bright and sunny morning here today. We had a cloudy and windy day here yesterday, but today looks better so far. It's only supposed to get to the low 70sF here today. Very pleasant. xxxooo


Hi Pam! Thanks for that, it's not agonising, just really niggly and catches me unawares. The doc thinks the inflammation that remains may be pressing on a nerve. We shall see!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> June I hope they can figure it out!


Thanks love!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh, funny thing. I made fish on Sunday.???????? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Why not completely confuse yourself and have Fish Friday today? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So sorry to hear that your hand is still giving you grief. ???? I hope you received good treatment, and something to provide some very good analgesia, to help reduce the pain. I am just curious now, was your hand / wrist xrayed when you presented for assesment the first time? xoxoxo


Yes Judi, it was , saw it again yesterday and there is no fracture. It is hard to describe what makes it hurt and exactly how it hurts but when it hurts, IT HURTS!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh, funny thing. I made fish on Sunday.????????


Chuck whatever you've got in the slow cooker and see what happens? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Well my holiday is coming to an end which is a shame. We had the craft ladies here this morning, and they are a lively bunch of girls. I don't know as there was much crafting going on but it was an enjoyable morning.
> 
> Then we went to a harvester and had lunch and came back and sat in the sun. I have to pack when I go to bed tonight, my train is at 11am and I should be at Darlington about 4 I think. Should be home for tea time.


Hope you have a safe and pleasant journey home, Susan, it was lovely to see you on Saturday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Thinking of you June. Sending painkiller hugs.


Thanks dear, mind me hand!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hope you get front of the line soon June and get good results. Hugs. xooxox


Thanks dear, I made it eventually! Spent two hours talking to a lovely lady called Gloria who had an infection under her thumbnail which she was hoping to get drilled!!! :sm06: :sm19: :sm18: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sounds delicious. Happy Birthday to your DH Jacky hope he enjoys your great cooking. Hugs. xoxo


Oh yes, happy birthday to Mr J from me!! xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Chuck whatever you've got in the slow cooker and see what happens? xx :sm16: :sm16:[/quote
> 
> Okay. We have sweet potato fries, shredded cheese, braunschweiger, and carrots. ???? I think I better check the freezer.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Rainy day here, no complaints.. we need it. Angela's cat on the prowl, he's a good looker.


He certainly is!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> And again


Awww, sad but necessary!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I know being cryptic isn't usually my way.. .. I don't have words to describe.
> 
> Bipolar paranoid schizophrenia is a horrible affliction and dd1's husband has it.


Oh dear, not good. I am thinking of you all and hoping you can find an easy way to deal with this. Love always xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> He lives there, so yes he's been trouble.
> Everyone is fine, I just.. ugh he's had some episodes that were, I'm told verbal .. but I don't know if I can trust that.


I feel for you all but I know you will do what needs to be done, if it needs to be done xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think now that baby is here she is seeing how it is such a negative effect and is beginning to realize that it can't work with a sweet baby in the house.
> 
> His last physical outburst he destroyed everything in the house including the bassinet. Jen wanted it so badly. It was beautiful. Now baby sleeps in a pack n play. I'm pretty furious to have found these things out. And sad too. It will be something I have to handle very delicately.


You'll do it though, I have absolute faith in you when it comes to your babies xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks, I'll never understand why she goes for these broken types.. I really miss Wes.. he was sweet , so kind, and worked.


He was a lovely lad, we liked him, quiet and friendly. I was sad when I heard they had parted. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet puppy ????only 5 months old! He's going to be huge!


....and he gets to sleep on the best chair!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Glad you and Susan had a lovely time. I do not know what to do. Harold made taco's yesterday. We certainly cannot have taco's two days in a row, can we?


You can have anything you want dear!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was worried when you had not showed up by this a.m. I just checked the user list to find out you were online. What a relief to know you had safely left the hospital.
> Hopefully you will be able to wear this smaller brace all the time and allow the injury to heal.


Thanks jinx, that's the plan but there's a lot of things I can't do while wearing it, like knitting and typing on here!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Yay, I've caught up!! I hope Susan is safely on her way home now and Angela, your sisters are all here for you and we will back you all the way, whatever happens, we love you dear!! 

Off to the cinema later, going to see Long Shot with Charlize Thieron, review later!!

Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). Sunny today. This last weekend was Victoria Day long weekend, or it should be called Firework Weekend, The Unofficial Kickoff to Summer Weekend. Everyone either went to the cottage to open it, or stayed home to set off fireworks every night of the long weekend. Trinity College, the private school on the hill near my house set off fireworks Saturday, just before the thunder rolled in to add its own fireworks, and Sunday. The roads were full on Thursday and Friday.
We took the plastic panels off the front porch that stop the snow from coming across the porch. I moved the barbeque bucket (I holds the supplies for the barbeque) and found a bunch of big earthworms, and then moved an upside down flower pot beside the bucket and saw another earthworm, then I noticed that this earthworm was attached to a hairy butt and had feet. It was a baby rat that had made it's home in the upside down flower pot complete with a stack of birdseed. It ran towards the door and I think it is now under the concrete step under the door. We let mama-Smokey cat out, but she was more interested in the birds than chasing a rodent.
I got bad news from the garage on Friday. Apparently my engine block is cracked, and, by the way, they have a car to sell me. Any mechanic that tells me my engine is blown and then says that they have a car to sell to me, I don't trust. The car is still having overheating problems so I can't take it to work. I've been looking at used cars to replace it, but I don't have enough cash and most places won't give financing for a used car, so now I'm having to look at new cars and will be tied to a loan for another 5 years, which means I have to keep working. The first 2 years will be tight, as I'm paying off another loan.
My summer top is to the point where I have to split for front and back and shape the armholes. And I found the yarn for a project I started 3 years ago, so I did a couple of repeats. That made me feel good.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yay, I've caught up!! I hope Susan is safely on her way home now and Angela, your sisters are all here for you and we will back you all the way, whatever happens, we love you dear!!
> 
> Off to the cinema later, going to see Long Shot with Charlize Thieron, review later!!
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I haven't seen any adverts for that one. 
Enjoy the cinema.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). Sunny today. This last weekend was Victoria Day long weekend, or it should be called Firework Weekend, The Unofficial Kickoff to Summer Weekend. Everyone either went to the cottage to open it, or stayed home to set off fireworks every night of the long weekend. Trinity College, the private school on the hill near my house set off fireworks Saturday, just before the thunder rolled in to add its own fireworks, and Sunday. The roads were full on Thursday and Friday.
> We took the plastic panels off the front porch that stop the snow from coming across the porch. I moved the barbeque bucket (I holds the supplies for the barbeque) and found a bunch of big earthworms, and then moved an upside down flower pot beside the bucket and saw another earthworm, then I noticed that this earthworm was attached to a hairy butt and had feet. It was a baby rat that had made it's home in the upside down flower pot complete with a stack of birdseed. It ran towards the door and I think it is now under the concrete step under the door. We let mama-Smokey cat out, but she was more interested in the birds than chasing a rodent.
> I got bad news from the garage on Friday. Apparently my engine block is cracked, and, by the way, they have a car to sell me. Any mechanic that tells me my engine is blown and then says that they have a car to sell to me, I don't trust. The car is still having overheating problems so I can't take it to work. I've been looking at used cars to replace it, but I don't have enough cash and most places won't give financing for a used car, so now I'm having to look at new cars and will be tied to a loan for another 5 years, which means I have to keep working. The first 2 years will be tight, as I'm paying off another loan.
> My summer top is to the point where I have to split for front and back and shape the armholes. And I found the yarn for a project I started 3 years ago, so I did a couple of repeats. That made me feel good.


So sorry about your car, I'd definitely get it checked by another garage to make sure they weren't trying to con you!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck whatever you've got in the slow cooker and see what happens? xx :sm16: :sm16:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. We have sweet potato fries, shredded cheese, braunschweiger, and carrots. ???? I think I better check the freezer.
Click to expand...

That sounds yummy to me.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I made it eventually! Spent two hours talking to a lovely lady called Gloria who had an infection under her thumbnail which she was hoping to get drilled!!! :sm06: :sm19: :sm18: xxxx


My brother did that to his OWN thumb after 1/2 bottle of alcohol. He's nuts, but it did fix the pressure.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes Judi, it was , saw it again yesterday and there is no fracture. It is hard to describe what makes it hurt and exactly how it hurts but when it hurts, IT HURTS!!!! xxxxxx


And it's hard to give it the rest that it needs to heal, as you usually need both hands to do what you need to do.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The last time I went it was Good Friday and the place was like a ghost town. Sadly, not so yesterday, people everywhere and not enough chairs! :sm16: :sm13: :sm25: xxxx


The hospital in Cobourg is always busy because there is no walk-in clinic in town to weed out the people with minor ailments.
I sympathize.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, it's the same injury. I was there for four hours and then went straight to the shop and I was absolutely exhausted by the time I got home, hence my non-appearance last evening! The upshot was, I got a new, small sized brace, the previous one was large! I was also instructed to see my GP if there was no improvement in a week, hopefully to have a scan on it. So we shall see!! xxxx


I hope it improves with the smaller brace.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My brother did that to his OWN thumb after 1/2 bottle of alcohol. He's nuts, but it did fix the pressure.


Ouch!!! What a brave boy!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Glad you and Susan had a lovely time. I do not know what to do. Harold made taco's yesterday. We certainly cannot have taco's two days in a row, can we?


I made homemade pizza on the weekend and we had that 2 days in a row. Better than it sitting in the fridge for the rest of the week.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And it's hard to give it the rest that it needs to heal, as you usually need both hands to do what you need to do.


Exactly, it's exhausting just putting it on and taking it off!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Overslept this morning, I blame my alarm clock, he didn't wake up but as it's his birthday must try and be nice to him. He's not into celebrating it so will be just a normal day. Must catch up with everything now. Have a good day. xx


Happy birthday to your DH.
I like birthdays like that too. My mum usually has other ideas.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Taking Susan to get her train home. We have had a lovely time and looking forward to doing it again soon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Happy Tuesday. It sounds like Susan had a great vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Sweet puppy ????only 5 months old! He's going to be huge!


Yes, look at those paws.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The sun is shining beautifully, but it's ok. I couldn't have enjoyed myself better than I have. I'm all packed and just really need to pick up my case which is heavier now than it was when I came. Josephine is putting me on the train this end and my friends marg and John will meet me.
> 
> THANKYOU for a wonderful break, Josephine and Peter.


Happy travels. I'm glad that you enjoyed your time away.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I know being cryptic isn't usually my way.. .. I don't have words to describe.
> 
> Bipolar paranoid schizophrenia is a horrible affliction and dd1's husband has it.


I'm sorry that your DD and grandbaby have ended up in the middle of this.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> And again


If at first you don't succeed, try, try again, and it works. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Rainy day here, no complaints.. we need it. Angela's cat on the prowl, he's a good looker.


What a beautiful landscape to hunt.
Hello kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I hope they can help you out with your hand. That's been a fair bit of time since you hurt it.
> 
> It's a bright and sunny morning here today. We had a cloudy and windy day here yesterday, but today looks better so far. It's only supposed to get to the low 70sF here today. Very pleasant. xxxooo


I hope you are settling in nicely, and have unpacked what you need.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So sorry about your car, I'd definitely get it checked by another garage to make sure they weren't trying to con you!


It was checked by a Honda dealership. $400 later, they could only tell me that it was low on coolant, they couldnt' tell where it was leaking, and if I paid them more they might be able to find the leak. Part of the problem is that this car is 15 years old, so the mechanics dismiss it before they even open the hood.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Mum is taking me to the rental place to rent another car so I can get to work and check out all the cars for sale. I'll be looking at one tonight after work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Mum is taking me to the rental place to rent another car so I can get to work and check out all the cars for sale. I'll be looking at one tonight after work.
> Everyone have a great day.


I wish you a lot of luck and a wonderful bargain!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). Sunny today. This last weekend was Victoria Day long weekend, or it should be called Firework Weekend, The Unofficial Kickoff to Summer Weekend. Everyone either went to the cottage to open it, or stayed home to set off fireworks every night of the long weekend. Trinity College, the private school on the hill near my house set off fireworks Saturday, just before the thunder rolled in to add its own fireworks, and Sunday. The roads were full on Thursday and Friday.
> We took the plastic panels off the front porch that stop the snow from coming across the porch. I moved the barbeque bucket (I holds the supplies for the barbeque) and found a bunch of big earthworms, and then moved an upside down flower pot beside the bucket and saw another earthworm, then I noticed that this earthworm was attached to a hairy butt and had feet. It was a baby rat that had made it's home in the upside down flower pot complete with a stack of birdseed. It ran towards the door and I think it is now under the concrete step under the door. We let mama-Smokey cat out, but she was more interested in the birds than chasing a rodent.
> I got bad news from the garage on Friday. Apparently my engine block is cracked, and, by the way, they have a car to sell me. Any mechanic that tells me my engine is blown and then says that they have a car to sell to me, I don't trust. The car is still having overheating problems so I can't take it to work. I've been looking at used cars to replace it, but I don't have enough cash and most places won't give financing for a used car, so now I'm having to look at new cars and will be tied to a loan for another 5 years, which means I have to keep working. The first 2 years will be tight, as I'm paying off another loan.
> My summer top is to the point where I have to split for front and back and shape the armholes. And I found the yarn for a project I started 3 years ago, so I did a couple of repeats. That made me feel good.


Ew to the rat! And oh my to the poor car! Your having luck like us right now. Everyone else should buy lottery tickets because we have the bad lick covered lol . 
I hope you find something that suits you and doesn't break your pocket. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> That is a terrible dangerous situation you, Jen, and the baby are in. Wish I had some words of wisdom, but with mental illness there is no rhyme or reasoning with the patient. Praying everyone stays safe. ????


You said it better than I. I'm praying.


----------



## linkan

Thanks for being so supportive y'all. I am worried over them both. 
Just everyone get your lamps ready I may need some extra's. ! ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Thanks for being so supportive y'all. I am worried over them both.
> Just everyone get your lamps ready I may need some extra's. ! ????


Mine are still in storage, but I have a flashlight at the ready.


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> Sweet puppy ðonly 5 months old! He's going to be huge!


They can sleep in some of the funniest positions ????????????


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Mine are still in storage, but I have a flashlight at the ready.


That'll work lol ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He lives there, so yes he's been trouble.
> Everyone is fine, I just.. ugh he's had some episodes that were, I'm told verbal .. but I don't know if I can trust that.


I hope to takes his medications properly!
I have worked with people with that condition, and it can be really challenging, so I hope mum & baby are ok! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I know being cryptic isn't usually my way.. .. I don't have words to describe.
> 
> Bipolar paranoid schizophrenia is a horrible affliction and dd1's husband has it.





Miss Pam said:


> That has to be horrendous to live with and quite a bit scary, too, I would think. My thoughts and prayers and many comforting hugs are being sent to all of you. xxxooo


From me also Ange! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I think now that baby is here she is seeing how it is such a negative effect and is beginning to realize that it can't work with a sweet baby in the house.
> 
> His last physical outburst he destroyed everything in the house including the bassinet. Jen wanted it so badly. It was beautiful. Now baby sleeps in a pack n play. I'm pretty furious to have found these things out. And sad too. It will be something I have to handle very delicately.


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet puppy ????only 5 months old! He's going to be huge!


He is gorgeous, is he a good boy? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that is so heartbreaking, Angela! Not at all a safe environment. And, yes, handling it all as delicately as you can is a tough way to go, but hopefully you'll be able to do it and get them both safely away from that environment. Much love and comfort to you all. xxxooo





linkan said:


> Thanks, I'll never understand why she goes for these broken types.. I really miss Wes.. he was sweet , so kind, and worked.


Perhaps she thinks she can mend the broken ones! Also, she might not have seen how bad things could get!
I do know that of medication is tak en correctly, the person affected has very few incidents, but very few continue with their medications properly!
My heat goes out to You, Jen & little Marcelina!
Does his mother have much input to the problem, and the possible solutions? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Overslept this morning, I blame my alarm clock, he didn't wake up but as it's his birthday must try and be nice to him. He's not into celebrating it so will be just a normal day. Must catch up with everything now. Have a good day. xx


Happy Birthday to DH, I hope he appreciates his special meal! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Rainy day here, no complaints.. we need it. Angela's cat on the prowl, he's a good looker.


Pure cat.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yep, it's the same injury. I was there for four hours and then went straight to the shop and I was absolutely exhausted by the time I got home, hence my non-appearance last evening! The upshot was, I got a new, small sized brace, the previous one was large! I was also instructed to see my GP if there was no improvement in a week, hopefully to have a scan on it. So we shall see!! xxxx


I have just amended this reply, with this little note. I will now stop being angry with your NHS, and the doctor who treated!

An elderly woman, who is part of my Craft Group, had a nasty fall (quite a while ago now) and had pain in her shoulder ofto the fall. She was taken up to the hospital, but the doctor on duty did not even corder on Xray. So this old woman was coping with her pain, and was also unable to use her frame when she was walking, for a few weeks, she finally took our advice of seeing her doctor about it. Turns out that she actually had broken a bone; I just forget which one it was now! oxoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I will certainly try my saxy. I think they take pity on me. I usually get a young one, cos they know I'm someone's grandma. Haha .


No, I think it's because you look like a nice person, which you are.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I know being cryptic isn't usually my way.. .. I don't have words to describe.
> 
> Bipolar paranoid schizophrenia is a horrible affliction and dd1's husband has it.


That's terrible news. I don't know what to say either.


----------



## PurpleFi

Took Susan to Reading and saw her safely onto her train. It was so tempting to go with her. X


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Glad you and Susan had a lovely time. I do not know what to do. Harold made taco's yesterday. We certainly cannot have taco's two days in a row, can we?


Why not? You're old enough to do what you want.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Ew to the rat! And oh my to the poor car! Your having luck like us right now. Everyone else should buy lottery tickets because we have the bad lick covered lol .
> I hope you find something that suits you and doesn't break your pocket. ????


I'm not pressing my luck on a lottery ticket ATM. Everything seems to be falling apart around me.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Took Susan to Reading and saw her safely onto her train. It was so tempting to go with her. X


You could have stayed over and come back tomorrow. That would have been fun.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I made homemade pizza on the weekend and we had that 2 days in a row. Better than it sitting in the fridge for the rest of the week.


We had home made pizza over the weekend also. Mine usually lasts for 2 days, but dh doesn't have a full level in his stomach, so his only ever lasts for one meal, regardless of how big the pizza is! :sm06: :sm16: ????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Overslept this morning, I blame my alarm clock, he didn't wake up but as it's his birthday must try and be nice to him. He's not into celebrating it so will be just a normal day. Must catch up with everything now. Have a good day. xx


Happy Birthday to your DH, Jacki! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. Not sure what the plan is for today, so will just go with Flo. I hope you all are having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> They can sleep in some of the funniest positions ????????????


They sure can! I might post one of Mint, next time she gets in one of her favourit positions. :sm16:

I think they only get in those weird positions, because they know they are safe. ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Rainy day here, no complaints.. we need it. Angela's cat on the prowl, he's a good looker.





SaxonLady said:


> Pure cat.


A gorgeous cat also. I have had 2 cats, since I left my parents home. The first one was a beautiful blue/grey Burmese kitten, I only had him for a few weeks, and someone stole him from me. I just hoped that he was loved, and well looked after; I would not let my thoughts go in the negative direction!????????

My second cat was a gorgeous grey, black and white (mostly white, with perches of the other colours), and had umigrated from Tasmania, with friends of mine. I met him when I visited them, and for the entire time I war at their place, he was cuddled up on my lap, purring like there was no tomorrow! My children asked if we could take him home, and both my friend and I agreed, one of the children wanted to cuddle him on the way home, but he was too little, to be in the hands of children, as young as they were, for 300kms. He was also a bit frightened, so he spent the rest of the trip, on my shoulder; and I was the driver. We had him for quite a few years, and he used to stop all of the neighbourhood dogs wandering on our front yard; but he, and my German Shepherd, got on very well, when they weren't trying to convince us that they hated each other! :sm06: :sm16: :sm19: 
Unfortunately, we lost him in an extremely horrible way. The neighbours dog escaped from their yard, and he wasn't a nice dog, and this dog managed to get hold of my cat, and loudly mauled him, and he had to be euthenased. My two girls, and I, took it extremely badly!
D H, who is a self confessed cat hater (which he is not), also liked that cat, but would not admit to that, if his life depended on it, but he would sit on the back steps playing, and cuddling with him, ould he heard footsteps heading to the Laundry! I would like to have another cat now, but I need to teach Mint how to get in and out of the backdoor, so we can keep the door closed, and keep the cat totally inside, but possibly build a cat run around the house, and yard, so the s/he can experience the outdoors, without being able to kill any of the wildlife, that live in my yard! But having a cat is only a pipe dream, unless we can ever afford a Sphynx kitten, which is what DH would like to have!???????????????? I don't know how much these cats, but it won't be a small amount, then there is also the daily (or more often) application of oils, or moisturiser to the furless skin, so that the skin does not get dry, then crack! :sm06: :sm17: :sm19: 
I'm also thinking, that the feeding, and care, of the cat would become my responsibly, in just the way Mint did! So having said that, I think I should be able to have the breed of cat that I want! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. Not sure what the plan is for today, so will just go with Flo. I hope you all are having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


We drove through the Southeast Corner of Arizona, when we were over there. The terrain in that part of USA, is very similar to my part of the world, and I think we experienced a little bit of homesickness, which neither of us expected to experience, on such a short trip!????????????


----------



## Xiang

I have now caught up with all of the current postings, so now I shall post a photo of the product of the workshop I attended on last Saturday, and a photo of a beautiful day full of sun shine.
As I began writing this post, I began hearing some type of music being played, at the level that is almost a sensation of hearing something, but not be able to fully identify what is being played. When I first began heaving it, it took a while for me to realise that I was actually heaving something, and not just experencing the continuous swooshing (among others) noises of Tinitis. I almost want to find where these people live, so that I can tell them to play the music *LOUDER*, so that the sensation I get in my ears, will stop; because even as low as the music is, it sets off the Tinitis in a significantly worse way, than I usually get! :sm14: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

And here are the photos.


----------



## UteWhite1128

What a cute puppy - looks as if he found a comfy spot?! SMILE.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have just amended this reply, with this little note. I will now stop being angry with your NHS, and the doctor who treated!
> 
> An elderly woman, who is part of my Craft Group, had a nasty fall (quite a while ago now) and had pain in her shoulder ofto the fall. She was taken up to the hospital, but the doctor on duty did not even corder on Xray. So this old woman was coping with her pain, and was also unable to use her frame when she was walking, for a few weeks, she finally took our advice of seeing her doctor about it. Turns out that she actually had broken a bone; I just forget which one it was now! oxoxoxo


Very worrying, isn't it? There seemed to be very few actual doctors there yesterday, both times I have been seen by a nurse practitioner, yesterday's was very helpful, the first one, not so much!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not pressing my luck on a lottery ticket ATM. Everything seems to be falling apart around me.


Oh no!! Wassup? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They sure can! I might post one of Mint, next time she gets in one of her favourit positions. :sm16:
> 
> I think they only get in those weird positions, because they know they are safe. ????????????????


It is quite a submissive pose, "I trust you"!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> And here are the photos.


The angel will look great on your Christmas tree and I love the owl!! Nice shot of your Aussie garden!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> We drove through the Southeast Corner of Arizona, when we were over there. The terrain in that part of USA, is very similar to my part of the world, and I think we experienced a little bit of homesickness, which neither of us expected to experience, on such a short trip!????????????


I imagine where we are living now is very much like where you live. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> And here are the photos.


Sorry about the music set off the tinnitus.

Those are very clever little items you made. Well done! :sm24:

Where you live is very much like where we are now living. Here's a photo.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam! Thanks for that, it's not agonising, just really niggly and catches me unawares. The doc thinks the inflammation that remains may be pressing on a nerve. We shall see!! xxxxxxxx


I hope the smaller brace helps and you can get it to be completely healed. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). Sunny today. This last weekend was Victoria Day long weekend, or it should be called Firework Weekend, The Unofficial Kickoff to Summer Weekend. Everyone either went to the cottage to open it, or stayed home to set off fireworks every night of the long weekend. Trinity College, the private school on the hill near my house set off fireworks Saturday, just before the thunder rolled in to add its own fireworks, and Sunday. The roads were full on Thursday and Friday.
> We took the plastic panels off the front porch that stop the snow from coming across the porch. I moved the barbeque bucket (I holds the supplies for the barbeque) and found a bunch of big earthworms, and then moved an upside down flower pot beside the bucket and saw another earthworm, then I noticed that this earthworm was attached to a hairy butt and had feet. It was a baby rat that had made it's home in the upside down flower pot complete with a stack of birdseed. It ran towards the door and I think it is now under the concrete step under the door. We let mama-Smokey cat out, but she was more interested in the birds than chasing a rodent.
> I got bad news from the garage on Friday. Apparently my engine block is cracked, and, by the way, they have a car to sell me. Any mechanic that tells me my engine is blown and then says that they have a car to sell to me, I don't trust. The car is still having overheating problems so I can't take it to work. I've been looking at used cars to replace it, but I don't have enough cash and most places won't give financing for a used car, so now I'm having to look at new cars and will be tied to a loan for another 5 years, which means I have to keep working. The first 2 years will be tight, as I'm paying off another loan.
> My summer top is to the point where I have to split for front and back and shape the armholes. And I found the yarn for a project I started 3 years ago, so I did a couple of repeats. That made me feel good.


So sorry you're having to deal with all these car issues. Good news on your progress on the summer top and also finding the yarn for the other project and making progress on it. 
:sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about the music set off the tinnitus.
> 
> Those are very clever little items you made. Well done! :sm24:
> 
> Where you live is very much like where we are now living. Here's a photo.


What a wonderful outlook and such a change for you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


Yippeee, whoohooo, hallelujah, well done. Joining you in a drink .????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls I'm home safe and sound. I set off from Surrey at 11ish and I'm now home at 6pm. Margaret and John picked me up 30 miles south of where I live and we called into Asda to get a ready meal for me. I couldn't be bothered to cook. Josephine and Peter THANKYOU very much for the quiet, peaceful time that I needed to gather strength again. I love you both. 

Have we got anymore news I should know about. .? Ok I'll catch up. I'm in my bed already because I can't stop yawning. Hope you are all well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


I have been way out of the loop! Great news!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


Woo-hoo we told you your turn would come!! :sm24: ????

Wow that's fast!


----------



## grandma susan

I don't know if you saw on the itv news tonight that BRITISH STEAL is at risk of closing. Well, where I live is where that is, there really isn't any other employment round here, so it looks like we are going to be in a deeper hole than we were, due to lack of employment. Don't mean to sound negative, but it's certainly negative at this part of the country. Enough moaning. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Yippeee, whoohooo, hallelujah, well done. Joining you in a drink .????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Yes it's great and panic all at the same time. Just keep drinking. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I have been way out of the loop! Great news!


No you haven't missed anything, had so many false starts we were waiting for something definite and now it's all happening at once. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's great and panic all at the same time. Just keep drinking. xx


I bet your rental doesn't have a fire place does it?

Is Norfolk a lot closer to everybody?


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Woo-hoo we told you your turn would come!! :sm24: ????
> 
> Wow that's fast!


Yes way too fast in some ways but at least I won't have time worry about it, just get on with it. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's great and panic all at the same time. Just keep drinking. xx


Don't panic. It will all be fine. In the meantime 8 will most definitely keep drinking on your behalf.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes way too fast in some ways but at least I won't have time worry about it, just get on with it. xx :sm16:


That's true sometimes I work better under those conditions.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> No you haven't missed anything, had so many false starts we were waiting for something definite and now it's all happening at once. xx


Your strategy has worked!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I bet your rental doesn't have a fire place does it?
> 
> Is Norfolk a lot closer to everybody?


Not a log burner in sight, well I'm on the same side of the country and trains are easier to catch . xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Don't panic. It will all be fine. In the meantime 8 will most definitely keep drinking on your behalf.


Not instead of but as well as, I'm not missing out on my TM. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home safe and sound. I set off from Surrey at 11ish and I'm now home at 6pm. Margaret and John picked me up 30 miles south of where I live and we called into Asda to get a ready meal for me. I couldn't be bothered to cook. Josephine and Peter THANKYOU very much for the quiet, peaceful time that I needed to gather strength again. I love you both.
> 
> Have we got anymore news I should know about. .? Ok I'll catch up. I'm in my bed already because I can't stop yawning. Hope you are all well.


So glad you are safely home. It was a great pleasure having you to stay. Mr P is really missing someone to chat intelligently to xxxxxluv u loads xxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a log burner in sight, well I'm on the same side of the country and trains are easier to catch . xx


So I looked at a map and you are going pretty far from where you are now? Who does that put you closest too?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> So glad that you were able to take this break and just enjoy some time with our lovely Josephine and Peter.
> Bless them for keeping you so sweetly ????
> Here's to many more meet ups in the future ????


Angela...about the outbursts.....I'm going to say this. Weather I should or shouldn't. Accept zero tolerance. Babies and violence don't make a match. You keep watch my friend. You must. Xxx here if you need me. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hope the smaller brace helps and you can get it to be completely healed. xxxooo


Thanks dear, I have been a good girl and worn it all day today!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Oh dear me, nice puppy.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


Whoopeee!! About time too!! I truly hope everything goes well and you can start to think about re-settling, wish I could be there to help you!! Keep us up to date on where you are and what's happening, whenever you can, every good wish for a happy move!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I don't know if you saw on the itv news tonight that BRITISH STEAL is at risk of closing. Well, where I live is where that is, there really isn't any other employment round here, so it looks like we are going to be in a deeper hole than we were, due to lack of employment. Don't mean to sound negative, but it's certainly negative at this part of the country. Enough moaning. Xx


So sorry to hear that, very sad for your area and Sheffield, I would imagine. What is Britain coming to? PS Glad you are home safe!
:sm14: :sm13: :sm03: :sm26: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are safely home. It was a great pleasure having you to stay. Mr P is really missing someone to chat intelligently to xxxxxluv u loads xxxxxxxxx


Has he tried taking to himself?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hope you have a safe and pleasant journey home, Susan, it was lovely to see you on Saturday!! xxxx


You too my love, I know it wasn't long enough but I'm really touched you came to see me. I'm so lucky to have lovely knitting sisters. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I have been a good girl and worn it all day today!! xxxx


Glad to hear it. Have you been told to rest it? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Has he tried taking to himself?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxx


He does that most of the time xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad to hear it. Have you been told to rest it? Xxx


It wasn't mentioned but with that thing on, I can't do much so I have to rest it!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> So I looked at a map and you are going pretty far from where you are now? Who does that put you closest too?


Yep, right across the other side of the country although it's not as big as your country. I think from KP I'm closest to June but we are closer to DH's sister. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck whatever you've got in the slow cooker and see what happens? xx :sm16: :sm16:[/quote
> 
> Okay. We have sweet potato fries, shredded cheese, braunschweiger, and carrots. ???? I think I better check the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok jinx it's my turn girl ???? What in heavens name is braunschweiger? Do you think I would like it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I have been a good girl and worn it all day today!! xxxx


Good for you, hope it helps. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


Congratulations and it's about d..n time!!!!! So happy for you!!! Glad it's finally happening. I will happily and virtually hold your hand through this process! Not fun at all but you will get through it. 
:sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Whoopeee!! About time too!! I truly hope everything goes well and you can start to think about re-settling, wish I could be there to help you!! Keep us up to date on where you are and what's happening, whenever you can, every good wish for a happy move!! xxxxxxx


Yes it's really happening, not sure about a happy move, only had two fallings out so far. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> What a wonderful outlook and such a change for you. xx


Big change for us but we're getting used to it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations and it's about d..n time!!!!! So happy for you!!! Glad it's finally happening. I will happily and virtually hold your hand through this process! Not fun at all but you will get through it.
> :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks, still being on crutches won't help. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Big change for us but we're getting used to it. :sm02: xxxooo


How near are you to neighbours and shops? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, still being on crutches won't help. xx


No, not a bit. xxxooo :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It wasn't mentioned but with that thing on, I can't do much so I have to rest it!!! xxxx


Good xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> How near are you to neighbours and shops? xx


We have neighbors within a short walking distance. To do basic shopping is about 25 miles away. To do more expanded shopping it's another 30 or so miles beyond that. We have to plan those trips. There are a couple of little places that don't have much here in town but that's it nearby. As I say, we're getting used to it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> They can sleep in some of the funniest positions ????????????


She's not modest at all is she ????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> No, I think it's because you look like a nice person, which you are.


Now I know why I love you so much. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We have neighbors within a short walking distance. To do basic shopping is about 25 miles away. To do more expanded shopping it's another 30 or so miles beyond that. We have to plan those trips. There are a couple of little places that don't have much here in town but that's it nearby. As I say, we're getting used to it. :sm02: xxxooo


Sounds like we have been for the last 8 years, you do get used to it and don't forget things as often. xx :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Took Susan to Reading and saw her safely onto her train. It was so tempting to go with her. X


I wouldn't have stopped you. I was sad inside when you went. But I'm home and ok, thanks to you both. You've given me strength. And peace and calm. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not pressing my luck on a lottery ticket ATM. Everything seems to be falling apart around me.


He if you need me my saxy. Always


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> They sure can! I might post one of Mint, next time she gets in one of her favourit positions. :sm16:
> 
> I think they only get in those weird positions, because they know they are safe. ????????????????


Well how about covering their private parts up haha????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like we have been for the last 8 years, you do get used to it and don't forget things as often. xx :sm15:


That's true. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


What is it you're trying to tell us????? I'm so pleased for you Jackie. ????????????????. We will understand if you don't have much time to come on here for a while. That sort of buggers your knitting afternoon up don't it? Bet you don't care. Well done.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> What is it you're trying to tell us????? I'm so pleased for you Jackie. ????????????????. We will understand if you don't have much time to come on here for a while. That sort of buggers your knitting afternoon up don't it? Bet you don't care. Well done.


I think I'm trying to say I'M MOVING. Think I've done about two rows today but will try and get on here as much as I can. I must try and keep my sanity somehow. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm trying to say I'M MOVING. Think I've done about two rows today but will try and get on here as much as I can. I must try and keep my sanity somehow. xx


No...you don't need sanity. Not with us anyway. I really am pleased for you both.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> No...you don't need sanity. Not with us anyway. I really am pleased for you both.


You might change your mind about that when I'm a babbling wreck at the end of the week. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I wouldn't have stopped you. I was sad inside when you went. But I'm home and ok, thanks to you both. You've given me strength. And peace and calm. Xx


You're welcome anytime xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> You're welcome anytime xxxxx


Ditto from me. It can get pretty crazy. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

A quick hello, I'm without internet at the moment and using Mom's on my weekly visit to her. So if I disappear for a few days don't worry. Mr J has done some very interesting "techie" things with the router and passwords lately. :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A quick hello, I'm without internet at the moment and using Mom's on my weekly visit to her. So if I disappear for a few days don't worry. Mr J has done some very interesting "techie" things with the router and passwords lately. :sm15:


Oh no, hope you can get back to us soon. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


You are moving! I think I'm going to fall over, that's the best news ever. OMG she's MOVING!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, hope you can get back to us soon. xx


Yes I might... I figured out a way to connect directly to our modem and bypass the router with an ethernet cord... that's what I'm doing right now. It's a real short cord though!

I'm so happy for you Jacky, you can do it! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You are moving! I think I'm going to fall over, that's the best news ever. OMG she's MOVING!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Did ask if everyone was sitting down, yes we have a week to do everything. If you've got anything to drink celebrate with me tonight, I'm already on the TM but it is 10. 35. xx


----------



## Islander

I haven't got much time... so I'm keeping fingers crossed this router issue get fixed soon. 
Hugs to all. xooxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yes I might... I figured out a way to connect directly to our modem and bypass the router with an ethernet cord... that's what I'm doing right now. It's a real short cord though!
> 
> I'm so happy for you Jacky, you can do it! xoxoxo


I'm going to have to now, no slacking for the next week. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Did ask if everyone was sitting down, yes we have a week to do everything. If you've got anything to drink celebrate with me tonight, I'm already on the TM but it is 10. 35. xx


Darn right girl... I'll get something on the way home! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Darn right girl... I'll get something on the way home! xxx


Cheers and I think Josephine is joining in the celebrations, we've nearly got a cyber party. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> A quick hello, I'm without internet at the moment and using Mom's on my weekly visit to her. So if I disappear for a few days don't worry. Mr J has done some very interesting "techie" things with the router and passwords lately. :sm15:


Oh, oh! Sorry you're not voluntarily without internet. We miss you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Cheers and I think Josephine is joining in the celebrations, we've nearly got a cyber party. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I've got some Bailey's I'll be joining the celebration with a bit later. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I've got some Bailey's I'll be joining the celebration with a bit later. xxxooo


Great, this is building into something good. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, this is building into something good. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: It's a huge cause for celebration! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: It's a huge cause for celebration! xxxooo :sm02:[/quote
> 
> Isn't it just, like you I was wondering if the day would ever come, everyone else is welcome to join in the celebrations although it will be my bedtime soon. I've got some busy days ahead. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Yes, you do! And I'm so happy for you to finally have moving day close at hand, but it's going to be a crazy week ahead getting to that day and then hectic for awhile after that. Keeping you in my thoughts and evening drink! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, you do! And I'm so happy for you to finally have moving day close at hand, but it's going to be a crazy week ahead getting to that day and then hectic for awhile after that. Keeping you in my thoughts and evening drink! xxxooo


Yes it sure is. I'm glad I got some stuff packed months ago, all the kitchen is being packed by the removal people just the rest of the house for me to sort out and informing the tons of people we have to inform that we are moving. To top it all next Monday is a Bank Holiday so no-one will be in work that day plus the weekend I reckon I have about three days to to notify everyone. I'm knackered just thinking of it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it sure is. I'm glad I got some stuff packed months ago, all the kitchen is being packed by the removal people just the rest of the house for me to sort out and informing the tons of people we have to inform that we are moving. To top it all next Monday is a Bank Holiday so no-one will be in work that day plus the weekend I reckon I have about three days to to notify everyone. I'm knackered just thinking of it. xx


Lists, lists and more lists! That helps me keep my sanity, at least until I can't find the lists! We'll be with you through this. I so wish I could be there in person to help you out! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am having my red kool-aid. I want to be part of this great celebrate. Happy for you.



Barn-dweller said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: It's a huge cause for celebration! xxxooo :sm02:[/quote
> 
> Isn't it just, like you I was wondering if the day would ever come, everyone else is welcome to join in the celebrations although it will be my bedtime soon. I've got some busy days ahead. xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am having my red kool-aid. I want to be part of this great celebrate. Happy for you.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Very worrying, isn't it? There seemed to be very few actual doctors there yesterday, both times I have been seen by a nurse practitioner, yesterday's was very helpful, the first one, not so much!!


Yes it is; in your NHS, and our Medicare System; with all of the Funding cuts that Governments make, in the areas that should never reduce funding amounts! They cut funds from Health, Education and other important areas; Then blame the previous Government, for the lack of Doctors, Police Officers, Nurses and Teachers. 
with a shortage of Teachers, the children do not get the optimum learning options; especially in the Regions that are not financially as other places, which s hours up in the difference between the availability of a well equiped school, and a school absolutely struggling to get access to the equipment needed to facilitate a good education ......... and on top of that difficulty, I think there is some kind of punishment, for the Schools which do.not perform well, in the education Stakes! But do not quote me on any of this, I might just be a a little out with my information


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I hope to takes his medications properly!
> I have worked with people with that condition, and it can be really challenging, so I hope mum & baby are ok! xoxoxo


He's no longer on medication, that's part of the problem.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> He is gorgeous, is he a good boy? xoxoxo


He is but he is all puppy still. Training is not something we felt Jen could handle on top of everything else.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> You could have stayed over and come back tomorrow. That would have been fun.


She had a good excuse too! Seeing Susan home ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The angel will look great on your Christmas tree and I love the owl!! Nice shot of your Aussie garden!! xx


That was also showing the usual on infinite, cloudless blue sky! ????????????????????
I think Our Winter might be by passing us, and going straight to Spring! Although ...... our Winter might just present itself, in a very dramatic way!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I imagine where we are living now is very much like where you live. :sm01: xxxooo


Yes it is, a young man, many years ago, told one the same thing; so all three of us can't be wrong! :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> A gorgeous cat also. I have had 2 cats, since I left my parents home. The first one was a beautiful blue/grey Burmese kitten, I only had him for a few weeks, and someone stole him from me. I just hoped that he was loved, and well looked after; I would not let my thoughts go in the negative direction!????????
> 
> My second cat was a gorgeous grey, black and white (mostly white, with perches of the other colours), and had umigrated from Tasmania, with friends of mine. I met him when I visited them, and for the entire time I war at their place, he was cuddled up on my lap, purring like there was no tomorrow! My children asked if we could take him home, and both my friend and I agreed, one of the children wanted to cuddle him on the way home, but he was too little, to be in the hands of children, as young as they were, for 300kms. He was also a bit frightened, so he spent the rest of the trip, on my shoulder; and I was the driver. We had him for quite a few years, and he used to stop all of the neighbourhood dogs wandering on our front yard; but he, and my German Shepherd, got on very well, when they weren't trying to convince us that they hated each other! :sm06: :sm16: :sm19:
> Unfortunately, we lost him in an extremely horrible way. The neighbours dog escaped from their yard, and he wasn't a nice dog, and this dog managed to get hold of my cat, and loudly mauled him, and he had to be euthenased. My two girls, and I, took it extremely badly!
> D H, who is a self confessed cat hater (which he is not), also liked that cat, but would not admit to that, if his life depended on it, but he would sit on the back steps playing, and cuddling with him, ould he heard footsteps heading to the Laundry! I would like to have another cat now, but I need to teach Mint how to get in and out of the backdoor, so we can keep the door closed, and keep the cat totally inside, but possibly build a cat run around the house, and yard, so the s/he can experience the outdoors, without being able to kill any of the wildlife, that live in my yard! But having a cat is only a pipe dream, unless we can ever afford a Sphynx kitten, which is what DH would like to have!???????????????? I don't know how much these cats, but it won't be a small amount, then there is also the daily (or more often) application of oils, or moisturiser to the furless skin, so that the skin does not get dry, then crack! :sm06: :sm17: :sm19:
> I'm also thinking, that the feeding, and care, of the cat would become my responsibly, in just the way Mint did! So having said that, I think I should be able to have the breed of cat that I want! ????????????????????????


We've had so many cats, DH is allergic but we usually has them outside. There have been a few that got to stay inside. A tiny little one we named Lana (before we realized she was a he) he was so tiny because he had an enlarged heart. Losing him hurt so bad. I told a friend once that he warmed my heart and she said "HA! he melted it and played around in the puddles" . It was true, another one Nala got parvo and couldn't be treated. After that I was pretty much done with cats. They town has a new law anyway saying outside cats were forbidden. Stupid!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> And here are the photos.


Those are so cute ????


----------



## linkan

UteWhite1128 said:


> What a cute puppy - looks as if he found a comfy spot?! SMILE.


He's sweet as can be, loves to cuddle and thinks he is a lap dog.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> It is quite a submissive pose, "I trust you"!! xxxx


All of our dogs have slept that way, I guess that means we're doing something right lol.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about the music set off the tinnitus.
> 
> Those are very clever little items you made. Well done! :sm24:
> 
> Where you live is very much like where we are now living. Here's a photo.


That's quite lovely in it's way isn't it. ???? 
I actually love the color of the soil compared to the cooler climates.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about the music set off the tinnitus.
> 
> Those are very clever little items you made. Well done! :sm24:
> 
> Where you live is very much like where we are now living. Here's a photo.


Thank you xoxo
Great photo, I recognise that Climate!???????????? I hope it doesn't ever get as hot as we ever get here; but if it does, you have the air conditioning power to handle it! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


 OH MY GOSH 
❣❣❣❣❣❣❣❣❣❣❣❣
 I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU  ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


Label boxes!!! Kitchen / fragile... Etc. That will help your sanity too. Whoever said lists... Sorry I don't remember I'm still catching up, but , I digress. Lists are everything I still make them, I ignore the hell out of them but I make them????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Did ask if everyone was sitting down, yes we have a week to do everything. If you've got anything to drink celebrate with me tonight, I'm already on the TM but it is 10. 35. xx


I have some wine so I will definitely toast your good news tomorrow❣????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


Woo hoo ???????????????????????????????????????????????? :sm06: :sm09: ???????????????????????? HOORAH [/purple]


----------



## linkan

Rosebud had her follow up doctor visit today, Jen seemed super stressed. She had three days without her DH , his mom took him to Illinois to visit an uncle who isn't doing well.

Anyway, she was so relaxed, then he came home. 
But.. rosebud got a clean bill of health except they want to do an ultrasound on her hips because she may have a slight hip dysplasia ???? she's such a good baby. OH! I GOT A RARE PIC , of the elusive Mr.E with baby. It was the first time he got to hold her


----------



## linkan

I just realized how clean my kitchen looks.. 
Mr. E cleaned it for me lol.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her follow up doctor visit today, Jen seemed super stressed. She had three days without her DH , his mom took him to Illinois to visit an uncle who isn't doing well.
> 
> Anyway, she was so relaxed, then he came home.
> But.. rosebud got a clean bill of health except they want to do an ultrasound on her hips because she may have a slight hip dysplasia ???? she's such a good baby. OH! I GOT A RARE PIC , of the elusive Mr.E with baby. It was the first time he got to hold her


Lovely picture. I'm sorry for all the troubles you and your family are experiencing.


----------



## lifeline

Barney, congratulations on finally getting a moving date. All systems go now :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Susan glad you reached home safely and that you feel rejuvenated :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Label boxes!!! Kitchen / fragile... Etc. That will help your sanity too. Whoever said lists... Sorry I don't remember I'm still catching up, but , I digress. Lists are everything I still make them, I ignore the hell out of them but I make them????????????


The whole of the kitchen is being packed by the removal people so nothing to worry about out there, just need to get the food packed to take with us. Got lots of lists, made them last time we thought we had sold just got to start wading my way through them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Barney, congratulations on finally getting a moving date. All systems go now :sm24:


Tell me about it, even when I'm sat down my mind is everywhere. Will start on the boxes upstairs in a minute and work my way down I think.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, cool Wales. Just taking 5 before getting down to it. Have got dinner ready for the oven and got a load of washing in, that will have to be the last one as the washer needs disconnecting and time to dry out. Have a good day you know what I will be up to. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm trying to say I'M MOVING. Think I've done about two rows today but will try and get on here as much as I can. I must try and keep my sanity somehow. xx


I bet your concentration is shot now so well done on doing a couple of rows!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A quick hello, I'm without internet at the moment and using Mom's on my weekly visit to her. So if I disappear for a few days don't worry. Mr J has done some very interesting "techie" things with the router and passwords lately. :sm15:


Ok sweetie, take care and come back as soon as you can, we'll miss you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: It's a huge cause for celebration! xxxooo :sm02:[/quote
> 
> Isn't it just, like you I was wondering if the day would ever come, everyone else is welcome to join in the celebrations although it will be my bedtime soon. I've got some busy days ahead. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see this until this morning so couldn't join in last night and it's a bit early this morning. However, I am now toasting you with a massive Jeroboam of the finest Champagne - in my head!!! You go girl, all the way to Norfolk!!! xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it sure is. I'm glad I got some stuff packed months ago, all the kitchen is being packed by the removal people just the rest of the house for me to sort out and informing the tons of people we have to inform that we are moving. To top it all next Monday is a Bank Holiday so no-one will be in work that day plus the weekend I reckon I have about three days to to notify everyone. I'm knackered just thinking of it. xx


Thank goodness for technology, that'll speed things up a bit for you!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it, even when I'm sat down my mind is everywhere. Will start on the boxes upstairs in a minute and work my way down I think.xx


In the end I found it best to do one room at a time, I felt I knew where I was then


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes it is; in your NHS, and our Medicare System; with all of the Funding cuts that Governments make, in the areas that should never reduce funding amounts! They cut funds from Health, Education and other important areas; Then blame the previous Government, for the lack of Doctors, Police Officers, Nurses and Teachers.
> with a shortage of Teachers, the children do not get the optimum learning options; especially in the Regions that are not financially as other places, which s hours up in the difference between the availability of a well equiped school, and a school absolutely struggling to get access to the equipment needed to facilitate a good education ......... and on top of that difficulty, I think there is some kind of punishment, for the Schools which do.not perform well, in the education Stakes! But do not quote me on any of this, I might just be a a little out with my information


Sounds like the whole world is in a similar state, very sad for our kids and elders! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> He's no longer on medication, that's part of the problem.


I take it that is voluntary and the docs haven't taken him off it? :sm22: :sm14: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We've had so many cats, DH is allergic but we usually has them outside. There have been a few that got to stay inside. A tiny little one we named Lana (before we realized she was a he) he was so tiny because he had an enlarged heart. Losing him hurt so bad. I told a friend once that he warmed my heart and she said "HA! he melted it and played around in the puddles" . It was true, another one Nala got parvo and couldn't be treated. After that I was pretty much done with cats. They town has a new law anyway saying outside cats were forbidden. Stupid!


Really? That sounds a bit cruel, does it mean they can't go out or they can't just live outside? Cats were meant to be outside!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her follow up doctor visit today, Jen seemed super stressed. She had three days without her DH , his mom took him to Illinois to visit an uncle who isn't doing well.
> 
> Anyway, she was so relaxed, then he came home.
> But.. rosebud got a clean bill of health except they want to do an ultrasound on her hips because she may have a slight hip dysplasia ???? she's such a good baby. OH! I GOT A RARE PIC , of the elusive Mr.E with baby. It was the first time he got to hold her


What a gorgeous picture!! Mr E is looking as handsome as ever, just a little older than the last time we met!! And that baby......how much more beautiful could she possibly get?!!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

I would do everything and anything I could to get him back on his meds. He has an illness and needs the treatment for that illness.


linkan said:


> He's no longer on medication, that's part of the problem.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I just realized how clean my kitchen looks..
> Mr. E cleaned it for me lol.


Please can he come and clean mine?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> In the end I found it best to do one room at a time, I felt I knew where I was then


That sounds very sensible and a good way to stop ones head exploding!! :sm19: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a sunny London on this happy day!! I hope you don't all have sore heads from the celebrations last night!! I am off out to see a friend soon and tomorrow, I shall be meeting up with Mary, known as Martina on KP for a visit to the Victoria & Albert museum in central London to see a Dior exhibition, I will pass on your good wishes to Mary!!

Have a good day everyone, I wish you all only good and happy things!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). It was sunny and beautiful yesterday. We all went to the Nissan dealership to test drive cars. We had a very nice lady salesman who showed me a car that I can afford that can be ready for me by Saturday. We are seeing another car tonight in Peterborough.
I didn't get any knitting done.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London on this happy day!! I hope you don't all have sore heads from the celebrations last night!! I am off out to see a friend soon and tomorrow, I shall be meeting up with Mary, known as Martina on KP for a visit to the Victoria & Albert museum in central London to see a Dior exhibition, I will pass on your good wishes to Mary!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I wish you all only good and happy things!! xxxxxxxx


Have a nice day visiting with your friend.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Really? That sounds a bit cruel, does it mean they can't go out or they can't just live outside? Cats were meant to be outside!!


Ours are all indoor cats. Indoor cats live longer. Stuart has an enclosed run for his kitties. I'd like to attach something like that to the back of our house. 
We have foxes and coyotes around here, as well as unleashed dogs, and cars that go too fast through this subdivision. 
Ours got out one time when Trevor-kitty opened the door for them. As soon as we came home and found the open door, 3 came running inside immediately, 2 hopped over the fence, 1 hid behind a tomato pot and 1 never went out.
Bella-kitty gets to go outside, but only if she is supervised. 
Mama-Smokey does occasionally go outside by herself and has been attacked by stray kitties. She prefers that someone come outside with her.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful is sick. I took him to the doctor yesterday. I wanted him to go on Sunday, but finally said to him to let me know when he wanted to go and I would take him. Early yesterday a.m. he decided he needed to go. Luckily we got an early appointment. I dropped him off at the door and sat in the car knitting while waiting. In less than an hour he came back out with his prescriptions in hand. The clinic just added on to include the pharmacy. It is so convenient to have doctor, blood test, x-rays, and medication all available in one building. Doctor warned him not to wait so long next time. Also told him if med does not help quickly to get back to doctor.

Flo is coming tomorrow to mow the lawn and pick up grocery order. I have a surprise for her. The surprise is a honeydo list. It is wonderful to be able to count on family to pick up the slack as we get older and sometimes have a hard time keeping up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cool Wales. Just taking 5 before getting down to it. Have got dinner ready for the oven and got a load of washing in, that will have to be the last one as the washer needs disconnecting and time to dry out. Have a good day you know what I will be up to. xx :sm23:


Congratulations on moving. The next few days are going to be a blur. Best of luck, and I hope you don't run out of boxes. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The whole of the kitchen is being packed by the removal people so nothing to worry about out there, just need to get the food packed to take with us. Got lots of lists, made them last time we thought we had sold just got to start wading my way through them. xx


You sound very organized.


----------



## jinx

Good luck with your car hunt. Hope you find just what you need and that it is affordable.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). It was sunny and beautiful yesterday. We all went to the Nissan dealership to test drive cars. We had a very nice lady salesman who showed me a car that I can afford that can be ready for me by Saturday. We are seeing another car tonight in Peterborough.
> I didn't get any knitting done.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes way too fast in some ways but at least I won't have time worry about it, just get on with it. xx :sm16:


You won't have have to scratch yourself, but you are now you are moving, and that is wonderful. I am so happy for you and your DH! I hope you find your ideal house, as relatively quickly as the selling of the current house is! xoxoxo.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I just realized how clean my kitchen looks..
> Mr. E cleaned it for me lol.


That was a great help.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you are having an enjoyable time at the museum.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London on this happy day!! I hope you don't all have sore heads from the celebrations last night!! I am off out to see a friend soon and tomorrow, I shall be meeting up with Mary, known as Martina on KP for a visit to the Victoria & Albert museum in central London to see a Dior exhibition, I will pass on your good wishes to Mary!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I wish you all only good and happy things!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her follow up doctor visit today, Jen seemed super stressed. She had three days without her DH , his mom took him to Illinois to visit an uncle who isn't doing well.
> 
> Anyway, she was so relaxed, then he came home.
> But.. rosebud got a clean bill of health except they want to do an ultrasound on her hips because she may have a slight hip dysplasia ???? she's such a good baby. OH! I GOT A RARE PIC , of the elusive Mr.E with baby. It was the first time he got to hold her


Nice picture.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank goodness for technology, that'll speed things up a bit for you!! xxxx


Doesn't help speeding up DH, have packed and taped down the boxes in the small bedroom so that room is finished, will go up to my den this afternoon and sort that lot out. Meanwhile DH is reading his paper. He did come up to see if I wanted help when I was on the last box. Anyone got a virile young man I can borrow? xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can picture you dancing around with your crutches in happiness. Hoping everything goes smoothly with finding your new home.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cool Wales. Just taking 5 before getting down to it. Have got dinner ready for the oven and got a load of washing in, that will have to be the last one as the washer needs disconnecting and time to dry out. Have a good day you know what I will be up to. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We've had so many cats, DH is allergic but we usually has them outside. There have been a few that got to stay inside. A tiny little one we named Lana (before we realized she was a he) he was so tiny because he had an enlarged heart. Losing him hurt so bad. I told a friend once that he warmed my heart and she said "HA! he melted it and played around in the puddles" . It was true, another one Nala got parvo and couldn't be treated. After that I was pretty much done with cats. They town has a new law anyway saying outside cats were forbidden. Stupid!


You have to pay for an expensive license here if the cats go out unsupervised. It's supposed to compensate the neighbours if the cats do any damage, but I've never heard of anyone actually getting any money from that fund. Our old neighbour tried to put in a claim, until it was determined by the city that the damage to his lawn was from skunks and not cats. I could have told him that. Cats like to do their business in loose ground not the grass.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London on this happy day!! I hope you don't all have sore heads from the celebrations last night!! I am off out to see a friend soon and tomorrow, I shall be meeting up with Mary, known as Martina on KP for a visit to the Victoria & Albert museum in central London to see a Dior exhibition, I will pass on your good wishes to Mary!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I wish you all only good and happy things!! xxxxxxxx


Have a good trip out, no not hung over just shattered already. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That was also showing the usual on infinite, cloudless blue sky! ????????????????????
> I think Our Winter might be by passing us, and going straight to Spring! Although ...... our Winter might just present itself, in a very dramatic way!????????????


The weather all over the world is nuts!!! Totally unpredictable.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful is sick. I took him to the doctor yesterday. I wanted him to go on Sunday, but finally said to him to let me know when he wanted to go and I would take him. Early yesterday a.m. he decided he needed to go. Luckily we got an early appointment. I dropped him off at the door and sat in the car knitting while waiting. In less than an hour he came back out with his prescriptions in hand. The clinic just added on to include the pharmacy. It is so convenient to have doctor, blood test, x-rays, and medication all available in one building. Doctor warned him not to wait so long next time. Also told him if med does not help quickly to get back to doctor.
> 
> Flo is coming tomorrow to mow the lawn and pick up grocery order. I have a surprise for her. The surprise is a honeydo list. It is wonderful to be able to count on family to pick up the slack as we get older and sometimes have a hard time keeping up.


Morning, sorry Mr. Wonderful is not well, did they say what was wrong with him? Yes I'm nosy. I could do with someone who would do my honeydo list, my not so Mr. Wonderful needs to get off his backside and do something. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on moving. The next few days are going to be a blur. Best of luck, and I hope you don't run out of boxes. :sm24:


I've done that already but removal men will pack the rest. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> He's no longer on medication, that's part of the problem.


If he chooses not to be on his medication, either for money reasons, or for denial reasons, he will continue to have and cause incidents. Make sure that Jen carries her cell phone at all times, and keeps Rosebud close.
That is not a good situation at all.
Is there any professional person that Jen can talk to about ways to cope.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Angela...about the outbursts.....I'm going to say this. Weather I should or shouldn't. Accept zero tolerance. Babies and violence don't make a match. You keep watch my friend. You must. Xxx here if you need me. Xx


Ange, I am in total agreement with Susan, about zero tolerance concerning any kind of outbursts, and not taking prescribed medication! I am also available, whenever you need to talk about anything! ????????❣
Just keep Jen, and the little Rosebud, as safe as you can, in what ever way you need too! xoxoxo????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You sound very organized.


Ha ha, if you could only see me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I can picture you dancing around with your crutches in happiness. Hoping everything goes smoothly with finding your new home.


Not easy but someone has to do it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes it is; in your NHS, and our Medicare System; with all of the Funding cuts that Governments make, in the areas that should never reduce funding amounts! They cut funds from Health, Education and other important areas; Then blame the previous Government, for the lack of Doctors, Police Officers, Nurses and Teachers.
> with a shortage of Teachers, the children do not get the optimum learning options; especially in the Regions that are not financially as other places, which s hours up in the difference between the availability of a well equiped school, and a school absolutely struggling to get access to the equipment needed to facilitate a good education ......... and on top of that difficulty, I think there is some kind of punishment, for the Schools which do.not perform well, in the education Stakes! But do not quote me on any of this, I might just be a a little out with my information


Our government has a habit of making cuts at the bottom where the services are delivered, instead of the bloat at the top.
Our town raised money to build and equip a small hospital, and the government took it away from us and sold it to a developer.


----------



## nitz8catz

I dont' mean to end on a downer, so I will say CONGRATULATIONS to Barny. 
I hope everything goes well with your move.
I'm leaving now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, sorry Mr. Wonderful is not well, did they say what was wrong with him? Yes I'm nosy. I could do with someone who would do my honeydo list, my not so Mr. Wonderful needs to get off his backside and do something. xx


He has pneumonia. I am extra worried as he has COPD. He suffers mild shortness of breath on a regular day. The combination of COPD and pneumonia is serious. 
He just awoke and said he believes the meds are already helped a bit. We will see if that is the case. He might be saying that to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I hope the smaller brace helps and you can get it to be completely healed. xxxooo





London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I have been a good girl and worn it all day today!! xxxx


So you have worn new smaller wrist support, for the entire day; but has it had the expected effect of reducing the pain; or is a much longer time insitu needed, for you to feel any improvement? I hope you are d ready feeling at least some positive effects! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Oh dear me, nice puppy.


Here is Mint, in her main daytime bed , feeling very comfortable, and warm; with her pillow also in place! Her other day bed, is a small, very thick foam mattress; which she lays on when her hips aren't very sore.

She isn't spoiled, much! ???????????????????????????????????? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's great and panic all at the same time. Just keep drinking. xx


0ne drink ????????, per box packed; until the packing is finished????, or until you forget what, and possibly why,???????? you are putting all of those things in the boxes! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes way too fast in some ways but at least I won't have time worry about it, just get on with it. xx





binkbrice said:


> That's true sometimes I work better under those conditions.


I definitely work much better, when I haven't got time to think, and am just working solely with my instincts; and fortunately don't make mistakes when I can't second guess myself! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). It was sunny and beautiful yesterday. We all went to the Nissan dealership to test drive cars. We had a very nice lady salesman who showed me a car that I can afford that can be ready for me by Saturday. We are seeing another car tonight in Peterborough.
> I didn't get any knitting done.


That sounds very positive and fun!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ours are all indoor cats. Indoor cats live longer. Stuart has an enclosed run for his kitties. I'd like to attach something like that to the back of our house.
> We have foxes and coyotes around here, as well as unleashed dogs, and cars that go too fast through this subdivision.
> Ours got out one time when Trevor-kitty opened the door for them. As soon as we came home and found the open door, 3 came running inside immediately, 2 hopped over the fence, 1 hid behind a tomato pot and 1 never went out.
> Bella-kitty gets to go outside, but only if she is supervised.
> Mama-Smokey does occasionally go outside by herself and has been attacked by stray kitties. She prefers that someone come outside with her.


In that case, indoor kitties sounds sensible!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful is sick. I took him to the doctor yesterday. I wanted him to go on Sunday, but finally said to him to let me know when he wanted to go and I would take him. Early yesterday a.m. he decided he needed to go. Luckily we got an early appointment. I dropped him off at the door and sat in the car knitting while waiting. In less than an hour he came back out with his prescriptions in hand. The clinic just added on to include the pharmacy. It is so convenient to have doctor, blood test, x-rays, and medication all available in one building. Doctor warned him not to wait so long next time. Also told him if med does not help quickly to get back to doctor.
> 
> Flo is coming tomorrow to mow the lawn and pick up grocery order. I have a surprise for her. The surprise is a honeydo list. It is wonderful to be able to count on family to pick up the slack as we get older and sometimes have a hard time keeping up.


That all sounds very organised, I know there is good and bad about private and public medical care, would be nice to have a happy medium!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> He has pneumonia. I am extra worried as he has COPD. He suffers mild shortness of breath on a regular day. The combination of COPD and pneumonia is serious.
> He just awoke and said he believes the meds are already helped a bit. We will see if that is the case. He might be saying that to put my mind at ease.


Hoping they really are working. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you are having an enjoyable time at the museum.


That will be tomorrow, today is friend visiting day!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Doesn't help speeding up DH, have packed and taped down the boxes in the small bedroom so that room is finished, will go up to my den this afternoon and sort that lot out. Meanwhile DH is reading his paper. He did come up to see if I wanted help when I was on the last box. Anyone got a virile young man I can borrow? xx :sm16: :sm23:


If I had one, I'm afraid I wouldn't be loaning him out!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> 0ne drink ????????, per box packed; until the packing is finished????, or until you forget what, and possibly why,???????? you are putting all of those things in the boxes! ???? xoxoxo


I'm owed at least 5 drinks already. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a log burner in sight, well I'm on the same side of the country and trains are easier to catch . xx


Being able to go visiting the lovely ladies more often, will be so good for you, that you will be have to make appointments to do your shopping, and advanced meal preps, otherwise you might find yourself with an empty fridge, and freezer, but don't let the TM run out! I need to order a couple, or more, bottles of Mead! DD5 used to buy a couple of bottles for me, and bring them up to me, the next time she visited; but she doesn't have the time to do that now, as he has a full time job now, and the place where the Mead is available, is quite a way from where she lives; so I now need to do my orders online!????????

Have a great time sorting (if still needed) and packing, what ever is left to pack! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> He has pneumonia. I am extra worried as he has COPD. He suffers mild shortness of breath on a regular day. The combination of COPD and pneumonia is serious.
> He just awoke and said he believes the meds are already helped a bit. We will see if that is the case. He might be saying that to put my mind at ease.


Get well soon, Mr Wonderful!! x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> If I had one, I'm afraid I wouldn't be loaning him out!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


That would be very selfish. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So you have worn new smaller wrist support, for the entire day; but has it had the expected effect of reducing the pain; or is a much longer time insitu needed, for you to feel any improvement? I hope you are d ready feeling at least some positive effects! xoxoxoxo


Well, I doesn't hurt so much when I'm wearing it but feels the same as soon as I take it off. However, if I leave it on, I am very limited as to what I can do! Hey ho!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Here is Mint, in her main daytime bed , feeling very comfortable, and warm; with her pillow also in place! Her other day bed, is a small, very thick foam mattress; which she lays on when her hips aren't very sore.
> 
> She isn't spoiled, much! ???????????????????????????????????? ????????????


Awwww!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> 0ne drink ????????, per box packed; until the packing is finished????, or until you forget what, and possibly why,???????? you are putting all of those things in the boxes! ???? xoxoxo


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That would be very selfish. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yep!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are safely home. It was a great pleasure having you to stay. Mr P is really missing someone to chat intelligently to xxxxxluv u loads xxxxxxxxx





London Girl said:


> Has he tried talking to himself?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxx


 :sm06: ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It wasn't mentioned but with that thing on, I can't do much so I have to rest it!!! xxxx


And it is no accident, that the whole idea of using the splint, is at least to enforce a time of rest; and if one is knitting; more pressure is being exerted onto the injured bone/s within the wrist. So be a wonderful, good girl; and continue using the splint, unless the doc has given his permission for you to take it off for a very short time!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's really happening, not sure about a happy move, only had two fallings out so far. xxxx


I hope there is not too many more fallings outs, and the shift is smooth., and finished in the minimum time, without any problems! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I remember in the olden days. Doctors were in one building, x-rays and blood tests were done in the hospital, and drugs were only dispensed at a pharmacy. It took all day to get those things accomplished. With it all being in one building the doctor gets test results immediately and the prescription is ready for you when you are ready to leave the clinic. It was not always so convenient. The down side is it cost $10.00. For me it is worth it. For you it would be free. Pluses and minuses for both systems is the truth. 


London Girl said:


> That all sounds very organised, I know there is good and bad about private and public medical care, would be nice to have a happy medium!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Perhaps part of the reason for wearing it is to prevent you are doing those things?


London Girl said:


> Well, I doesn't hurt so much when I'm wearing it but feels the same as soon as I take it off. However, if I leave it on, I am very limited as to what I can do! Hey ho!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, still being on crutches won't help. xx


You must be psychic, because I was going to ask about your leg ( is it one, or both legs), but you have almost answered that! So is your leg any better yet, or still very much the same? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Lovely picture. I'm sorry for all the troubles you and your family are experiencing.


Ditto from me, Angela. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London on this happy day!! I hope you don't all have sore heads from the celebrations last night!! I am off out to see a friend soon and tomorrow, I shall be meeting up with Mary, known as Martina on KP for a visit to the Victoria & Albert museum in central London to see a Dior exhibition, I will pass on your good wishes to Mary!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I wish you all only good and happy things!! xxxxxxxx


Have a great day today and a great visit with Mary tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. There are a few vloudd in the sky. Been in my 'office' all morning and my vomputer didn't play nice. Anyway all soeted now and sitting in the garden having lunch.

Hope everone is ok and Jacky good luck with the packing. 

No supermarket, fish and chips or WItoday but it is Wednesday. 

Happy Wednesday everyone and hope Mr Wonderful gets better quickly Jinx. X


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. WE ARE MOVING. Contracts are near enough signed and everyone wants to get moving so this time next week we will be out of here. WE ARE MOVING Moving people are here on Tuesday, nearby hotel that night and Norfolk on Wednesday. Help, so much to do so little time to do it. :sm23: WE ARE MOVING. Have found a house to rent while we house hunt, well for the first four weeks. Did I mention WE ARE MOVING? Might hit the TM tonight. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ☀☀????????????????????????????????????????


Are you moving then? Sorry, I couldn't believe it. WOW!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's great and panic all at the same time. Just keep drinking. xx


We'll do the drinking. You haven't time!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> You too my love, I know it wasn't long enough but I'm really touched you came to see me. I'm so lucky to have lovely knitting sisters. Xx


We all love you so enjoy being with you. We missed you in Norfolk so I'm glad you got to see 3 of us.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, right across the other side of the country although it's not as big as your country. I think from KP I'm closest to June but we are closer to DH's sister. xx


Nice. OK, sarcasm may be the lowest form of wit, but it's better than being witless.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's really happening, not sure about a happy move, only had two fallings out so far. xxxx


Oh dear. Hold on tight.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, still being on crutches won't help. xx


OMG I forgot about that in the excitement of the moment. How will you cope?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep!! :sm23: xxxx


???????? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Now I know why I love you so much. Xxx


That was mutual the moment we first met.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> You must be psychic, because I was going to ask about your leg ( is it one, or both legs), but you have almost answered that! So is your leg any better yet, or still very much the same? xoxoxo


Just the one thankfully and unfortunately much the same. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Are you moving then? Sorry, I couldn't believe it. WOW!!!


Yes, in 6 days. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We'll do the drinking. You haven't time!


Don't bet on it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Darn right girl... I'll get something on the way home! xxx


I've got plenty. Come on over!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Cheers and I think Josephine is joining in the celebrations, we've nearly got a cyber party. xx :sm09: :sm09:


we have! WE HAVE!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear. Hold on tight.


Just doing my own thing, have boxed up and labeled all the boxes to go into store and put my box of spare yarn in the car already. Must get my priorities right, DH has made one phone call, after I found the number, and disconnected the washing machine, it will dawn on him soon we only have two more working days to get everything sorted. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I just realized how clean my kitchen looks..
> Mr. E cleaned it for me lol.


He did a good job.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> OMG I forgot about that in the excitement of the moment. How will you cope?


Manfully, well womanfully really like women always have to. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Didn't see this until this morning so couldn't join in last night and it's a bit early this morning. However, I am now toasting you with a massive Jeroboam of the finest Champagne - in my head!!! You go girl, all the way to Norfolk!!! xxxx


I've only just seen it. So celebrations are tonight.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London on this happy day!! I hope you don't all have sore heads from the celebrations last night!! I am off out to see a friend soon and tomorrow, I shall be meeting up with Mary, known as Martina on KP for a visit to the Victoria & Albert museum in central London to see a Dior exhibition, I will pass on your good wishes to Mary!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I wish you all only good and happy things!! xxxxxxxx


Too late to send good wishes to Martina. I hope you assumed them anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful is sick. I took him to the doctor yesterday. I wanted him to go on Sunday, but finally said to him to let me know when he wanted to go and I would take him. Early yesterday a.m. he decided he needed to go. Luckily we got an early appointment. I dropped him off at the door and sat in the car knitting while waiting. In less than an hour he came back out with his prescriptions in hand. The clinic just added on to include the pharmacy. It is so convenient to have doctor, blood test, x-rays, and medication all available in one building. Doctor warned him not to wait so long next time. Also told him if med does not help quickly to get back to doctor.
> 
> Flo is coming tomorrow to mow the lawn and pick up grocery order. I have a surprise for her. The surprise is a honeydo list. It is wonderful to be able to count on family to pick up the slack as we get older and sometimes have a hard time keeping up.


Gotta love that Flo. She'll do it all too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I've only just seen it. So celebrations are tonight.


OK I don't mind stretching the party out a few more nights. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> He has pneumonia. I am extra worried as he has COPD. He suffers mild shortness of breath on a regular day. The combination of COPD and pneumonia is serious.
> He just awoke and said he believes the meds are already helped a bit. We will see if that is the case. He might be saying that to put my mind at ease.


That sounds serious. I hope those medications are working.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Too late to send good wishes to Martina. I hope you assumed them anyway.


Not too late. Give her my best wishes tomorrow.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> OK I don't mind stretching the party out a few more nights. xx


Thank you. You are so good to me.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I remember in the olden days. Doctors were in one building, x-rays and blood tests were done in the hospital, and drugs were only dispensed at a pharmacy. It took all day to get those things accomplished. With it all being in one building the doctor gets test results immediately and the prescription is ready for you when you are ready to leave the clinic. It was not always so convenient. The down side is it cost $10.00. For me it is worth it. For you it would be free. Pluses and minuses for both systems is the truth.


Your description of the olden days sounds just like here, now! I think more people are going privately to speed things up but it doesn't always work, it can be quicker to use the NHS!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Perhaps part of the reason for wearing it is to prevent you are doing those things?


You think? Judi agrees with you!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great day today and a great visit with Mary tomorrow. xxxooo


Thanks hun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Too late to send good wishes to Martina. I hope you assumed them anyway.


No, you're ok, not meeting her until tomorrow!!! Will pass on the good wishes! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her follow up doctor visit today, Jen seemed super stressed. She had three days without her DH , his mom took him to Illinois to visit an uncle who isn't doing well.
> 
> Anyway, she was so relaxed, then he came home.
> But.. rosebud got a clean bill of health except they want to do an ultrasound on her hips because she may have a slight hip dysplasia ???? she's such a good baby. OH! I GOT A RARE PIC , of the elusive Mr.E with baby. It was the first time he got to hold her


I told you she melted his heart and he couldn't help but hold her!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you. You are so good to me.


Any time. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you sweet ladies for our New House card. We met with builder today and have move in date of next Wednesday. We went over the $’s and got the compensation for time delays and mess ups that we asked for. I won’t say the negotiations were easy, but easy enough that I think we should have asked for more?! I’m happy...now to get everything in place! It feels good to have a set date and the being in limbo is almost over. We went to a farmers’ market today and would have purchased local honey, fresh baked bread and fresh produce if I’d had a kitchen to take it to.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you sweet ladies for our New House card. We met with builder today and have move in date of next Wednesday. We went over the $'s and got the compensation for time delays and mess ups that we asked for. I won't say the negotiations were easy, but easy enough that I think we should have asked for more?! I'm happy...now to get everything in place! It feels good to have a set date and the being in limbo is almost over. We went to a farmers' market today and would have purchased local honey, fresh baked bread and fresh produce if I'd had a kitchen to take it to.


Well done, you'll be moving in the day we get to Norfolk, hope you settle in quickly and get all sorted. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, you'll be moving in the day we get to Norfolk, hope you settle in quickly and get all sorted. xx


Thank you and good luck to you!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. I was made a big fuss of then we were all back to normal. I'm not coming at the weekend. Stephen is away diving for the weekend with friends, Matthew and Richard are having friends over, so sue decided she might have some friends over too, I'm going to stay safe and stay at home. 

I didn't have Donna this morning because I wasn't going to get up too early, so I cancelled. I was up at 9.15am. Not bad for me?

I don't really have anymore news I don't think. I've got flowers for Albert and I'll call there on the way home tomorrow. Sue and me went food shopping for her and had a costa while we were out. Not much happened at all today. The weather has been delightful, cloudless and warm, not as warm as Surrey but I can't have everything.

I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Cheers and I think Josephine is joining in the celebrations, we've nearly got a cyber party. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I'll join in with my Fanta ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'll join in with my Fanta ????


OK xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cool Wales. Just taking 5 before getting down to it. Have got dinner ready for the oven and got a load of washing in, that will have to be the last one as the washer needs disconnecting and time to dry out. Have a good day you know what I will be up to. xx :sm23:


KNITTING.? ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> KNITTING.? ????????


In my dreams, but have got a few rows in this evening, too shattered to do anything else. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful is sick. I took him to the doctor yesterday. I wanted him to go on Sunday, but finally said to him to let me know when he wanted to go and I would take him. Early yesterday a.m. he decided he needed to go. Luckily we got an early appointment. I dropped him off at the door and sat in the car knitting while waiting. In less than an hour he came back out with his prescriptions in hand. The clinic just added on to include the pharmacy. It is so convenient to have doctor, blood test, x-rays, and medication all available in one building. Doctor warned him not to wait so long next time. Also told him if med does not help quickly to get back to doctor.
> 
> Flo is coming tomorrow to mow the lawn and pick up grocery order. I have a surprise for her. The surprise is a honeydo list. It is wonderful to be able to count on family to pick up the slack as we get older and sometimes have a hard time keeping up.


Sorry your honey was poorly. What is it with men, that they think it's not manly to go to the doctors. Half the flipping doctors are male. Hope he improves soon.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> You have to pay for an expensive license here if the cats go out unsupervised. It's supposed to compensate the neighbours if the cats do any damage, but I've never heard of anyone actually getting any money from that fund. Our old neighbour tried to put in a claim, until it was determined by the city that the damage to his lawn was from skunks and not cats. I could have told him that. Cats like to do their business in loose ground not the grass.


The b$$$$$$y cats next door but one like to do their business on my back garden. Albert used to shovel it up and put it outside her back gate. Why should I have cats whatsits when I haven't got one? My dog never pooped other garden.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, I doesn't hurt so much when I'm wearing it but feels the same as soon as I take it off. However, if I leave it on, I am very limited as to what I can do! Hey ho!! Xxxx


Could that be one of the reasons they tell you to wear it?????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> If I had one, I'm afraid I wouldn't be loaning him out!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


It's been so long bony lass, I don't think I'd know what to do with him ????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> We all love you so enjoy being with you. We missed you in Norfolk so I'm glad you got to see 3 of us.


I feel a lot better now saxy. Look forward to the next time maybe. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> OMG I forgot about that in the excitement of the moment. How will you cope?


I reckon she'll go out on her hands and knees if she has to. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I reckon she'll go out on her hands and knees if she has to. ????


Well hands and one knee perhaps, the other one is too painful. xx :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

This is my grandhamster daisy. Looking for chocky drops


----------



## grandma susan

Ahain


----------



## grandma susan

Ooops i think i overdid it. I didnt thimk it wss working


----------



## jinx

If you want to play a bit you can click on edit and delete a few of the pictures.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I take it that is voluntary and the docs haven't taken him off it? :sm22: :sm14: :sm26: xxxx


He lost the insurance when they moved back here.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Ahain


Lol , so cute ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Here is Mint, in her main daytime bed , feeling very comfortable, and warm; with her pillow also in place! Her other day bed, is a small, very thick foam mattress; which she lays on when her hips aren't very sore.
> 
> She isn't spoiled, much! ???????????????????????????????????? ????????????


Such a cutie ????????????


----------



## linkan

My honeysuckle fence. We call it a living fence.????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> What a gorgeous picture!! Mr E is looking as handsome as ever, just a little older than the last time we met!! And that baby......how much more beautiful could she possibly get?!!! xxxxx


I bet you he would happily come help each if you any way he can, he is just sweet like that. He said he would like to start cooking everyday to because I tend to forget to eat some days. 
As for Rosebud , she does get cutter everyday doesn't she????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> My honeysuckle fence. We call it a living fence.????


That's lovely and I bet it smell gorgeous as well. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> That's lovely and I bet it smell gorgeous as well. xx


It does, I love it. It's been here for 27 years ❣


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> I bet you he would happily come help each if you any way he can, he is just sweet like that. He said he would like to start cooking everyday to because I tend to forget to eat some days.
> As for Rosebud , she does get cutter everyday doesn't she????????????????????


Auto correct just destroyed this message ????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ooops i think i overdid it. I didnt thimk it wss working


Yes you did! Lovely photo tjough????????????????????????????????????????☺????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I bet you he would happily come help each if you any way he can, he is just sweet like that. He said he would like to start cooking everyday to because I tend to forget to eat some days.
> As for Rosebud , she does get cutter everyday doesn't she????????????????????


Gorgeous photo of your girls. Now we need one with you in as well. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, we have an absolutely gorgeous day today, I am really beginning to believe that we have mussed Autumn, and Winter, and gone straight to Spring, with a beautifully clear day, and 28°C; but now that I have checked the forward forcast, Winter is still on it's way! So you *WILL* get your Summer, just a bit late, like our Winter!

I am now going to catch up on your activities! I hope you are all having a good sleep; although you might still be packing! xoxoxox ????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We have neighbors within a short walking distance. To do basic shopping is about 25 miles away. To do more expanded shopping it's another 30 or so miles beyond that. We have to plan those trips. There are a couple of little places that don't have much here in town but that's it nearby. As I say, we're getting used to it. :sm02: xxxooo


Hi Pam, I am surprised that the shopping is not closer, but I shouldnt be surprised, because DD4 has just moved to a similar area, across the gulf and South-West, 3.5 hours from where we are!
You will be able to combine your shopping trips, with a really nice outing.???? Enjoy yourself, when you begin exploring your new home land! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Well how about covering their private parts up haha????????????


Susan, they aren't "private parts", as far as they are concerned! They are identification parts!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You might change your mind about that when I'm a babbling wreck at the end of the week. xx


We all get there, at sometime or other, so don't worry about being a hobbling wreck, we can cope with it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A quick hello, I'm without internet at the moment and using Mom's on my weekly visit to her. So if I disappear for a few days don't worry. Mr J has done some very interesting "techie" things with the router and passwords lately. :sm15:


Men just love to play, don't they?
Are you back online yet????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Did ask if everyone was sitting down, yes we have a week to do everything. If you've got anything to drink celebrate with me tonight, I'm already on the TM but it is 10. 35. xx


That time is totally acceptable, and apparently a small amount of Alcohol will stop the shakes; so if you develop any shaking from exhauston, just have another drink, and keep going! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: It's a huge cause for celebration! xxxooo :sm02:[/quote
> 
> Isn't it just, like you I was wondering if the day would ever come, everyone else is welcome to join in the celebrations although it will be my bedtime soon. I've got some busy days ahead. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this one, so I will join you, if you have a celebratory drink, in your new location! xoxoxox.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it sure is. I'm glad I got some stuff packed months ago, all the kitchen is being packed by the removal people just the rest of the house for me to sort out and informing the tons of people we have to inform that we are moving. To top it all next Monday is a Bank Holiday so no-one will be in work that day plus the weekend I reckon I have about three days to to notify everyone. I'm knackered just thinking of it. xx





Miss Pam said:


> Lists, lists and more lists! That helps me keep my sanity, at least until I can't find the lists! We'll be with you through this. I so wish I could be there in person to help you out! xxxooo


We all have faith in you, and know that you will get everything done on time, then once you are in your temporary home, I hope you find the next house very quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He's no longer on medication, that's part of the problem.


Now that is one huge problem. Far too many people, with specific Mental Health Conditions, stop taking their medications, because of an effect it has on their brain, which they don't like! I hope someone can get through to him, about how important the medication is, for the safety of mum & bub.

My heart is with you, and I hope everything is sorted, one way, or the other! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He is but he is all puppy still. Training is not something we felt Jen could handle on top of everything else.


I think you have that correct! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her follow up doctor visit today, Jen seemed super stressed. She had three days without her DH , his mom took him to Illinois to visit an uncle who isn't doing well.
> 
> Anyway, she was so relaxed, then he came home.
> But.. rosebud got a clean bill of health except they want to do an ultrasound on her hips because she may have a slight hip dysplasia ???? she's such a good baby. OH! I GOT A RARE PIC , of the elusive Mr.E with baby. It was the first time he got to hold her


Now that is a very rice photo, one for the wall, perhaps! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I just realized how clean my kitchen looks..
> Mr. E cleaned it for me lol.


And he is a good lad also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Really? That sounds a bit cruel, does it mean they can't go out or they can't just live outside? Cats were meant to be outside!!


I think that is gradually happening here. The cats are full time hunters, and far too many native animals are getting too low in numbers, and keeping cats inside is one step towards sorting the problem out. One thing that lots people are building eat runs, so that the cats can have outside time, but can't harm any of the wild life, and they don't get bored! I ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). It was sunny and beautiful yesterday. We all went to the Nissan dealership to test drive cars. We had a very nice lady salesman who showed me a car that I can afford that can be ready for me by Saturday. We are seeing another car tonight in Peterborough.
> I didn't get any knitting done.


Sounds like you will have a relatively easy time, in finding your new car! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

He must be suffering without his medication. Is there no agency that will assist him in getting his much needed medication?



linkan said:


> He lost the insurance when they moved back here.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ours are all indoor cats. Indoor cats live longer. Stuart has an enclosed run for his kitties. I'd like to attach something like that to the back of our house.
> We have foxes and coyotes around here, as well as unleashed dogs, and cars that go too fast through this subdivision.
> Ours got out one time when Trevor-kitty opened the door for them. As soon as we came home and found the open door, 3 came running inside immediately, 2 hopped over the fence, 1 hid behind a tomato pot and 1 never went out.
> Bella-kitty gets to go outside, but only if she is supervised.
> Mama-Smokey does occasionally go outside by herself and has been attacked by stray kitties. She prefers that someone come outside with her.


I don't blame Mama-Smokey at all, for wanting to have someone outside with her, those stray kitties can be quite viscous and cause a lot of harm, to a kitty who has lived with Humans, for most of her life and also loves cuddles and supervising your yarns ......... not sure of that last one though. ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful is sick. I took him to the doctor yesterday. I wanted him to go on Sunday, but finally said to him to let me know when he wanted to go and I would take him. Early yesterday a.m. he decided he needed to go. Luckily we got an early appointment. I dropped him off at the door and sat in the car knitting while waiting. In less than an hour he came back out with his prescriptions in hand. The clinic just added on to include the pharmacy. It is so convenient to have doctor, blood test, x-rays, and medication all available in one building. Doctor warned him not to wait so long next time. Also told him if med does not help quickly to get back to doctor.
> 
> Flo is coming tomorrow to mow the lawn and pick up grocery order. I have a surprise for her. The surprise is a honeydo list. It is wonderful to be able to count on family to pick up the slack as we get older and sometimes have a hard time keeping up.


It is indeed wonderful, and you have a very helpful family! I love reading about the things they come and do for you, right down to the great grands. Almost put in an extra " great"; but I th ought it might have been too many of them! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Doesn't help speeding up DH, have packed and taped down the boxes in the small bedroom so that room is finished, will go up to my den this afternoon and sort that lot out. Meanwhile DH is reading his paper. He did come up to see if I wanted help when I was on the last box. Anyone got a virile young man I can borrow? xx :sm16: :sm23:


There might be a few, who might be looking for something to do, down in the closest town ????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny Surrey, our rhodendrons are coming out but because it was so dry last year the flower buds are not very big. We are being promised another 'heatwave' in June but we will have to wait and see.

I am going to see LM1 in her school production of Joseph this evening, she doesn't have a main part but I like to go and see her perform. This will be the last one she is in at this school as she is changing schools in September and will be going to the school where her Mum teaches.

Jinx I hope Mr Wonderful is feeling better today, June - REST THAT WRIST AND WEAR YOUR BRACE!!!!!!!!!!!!! and Jacky don't exhaust yourself with the packing.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The weather all over the world is nuts!!! Totally unpredictable.


Yes it is, today we had e temperature of 28°C, and I had to Pedestal fan, because our Evaporative Cooler is switched off, to be cleaned, and have the filters cleaned. I am hoping that our weather DOES begin showing signs of our cooler weather soon! This country really needs the rest from the heat, and we need a MASSIVE amount of rain in Central, and Southern Australia; but I think Eastern Australia, because They have had more than enough, to fix the water deficite, from long drought times; and the animals also need a break from the heat, and drought. We have had a few days of rain, but nowhere near enough to help the farmers, Market farmers or the animals throughout the country.

Well I have written another book, I wish I could write these books. in a way that would make them saleable! ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our government has a habit of making cuts at the bottom where the services are delivered, instead of the bloat at the top.
> Our town raised money to build and equip a small hospital, and the government took it away from us and sold it to a developer.


Yep ......... Our local Government did that with the Nursing Home, that the Town Community raised the entire amount to cover the building! It was Council run for quite a number of years, but then they decided to sell the Nursing Home, which consists of an Assisted Living Campus, and the Full Care Campus. Since these facilities were sold, the levels of care provided, has fallen, the number of staff employed has decreased, and a lot of the better, to best, Calibre of staff have left these facilites; and gone to Work Places, that are much better run! With that ha popening, the staff being employed, are not as experienced, or commcompleting their work to a good standard, or making sure that the Clients are well looked after! It is possible that there could be some Court Cases for some matters of Malpractice, and for having false Qualifications. :sm06: :sm14: :sm15: :sm25:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> If I had one, I'm afraid I wouldn't be loaning him out!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm owed at least 5 drinks already. xx :sm23:


Go get 'em, Tiger! The hare will go much quicker for you, hmm ......... just had the thought that you might want the time to stretch a little, to have more time, not less time, so you can slow down on the drinks, if that would be better!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I doesn't hurt so much when I'm wearing it but feels the same as soon as I take it off. However, if I leave it on, I am very limited as to what I can do! Hey ho!! Xxxx


That's usually the way, but if you persevere, your wrist will eventually get better, but if you really want to, you can do one row, of whatever, then put the splint back on! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just the one thankfully and unfortunately much the same. xx


Ah no, I was hoping that it hadgot a little better for you! I suppose that means that your scan hasn't happened yet either! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You think? Judi agrees with you!!! :sm09: xxxx


????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

A quick good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a cooking morning so far. I've got too much food in the freezer so rang a neighbour to see if she wanted it. I know she hates wasting any food, it was welcomed with open arms so made some individual shepherd's pies so everything she takes will just need defrosting and heating up. She's in her 70's and just had a busy month or so lambing so I think she will appreciate it. Now having a quick sit down before I hit the boxes again and DH has finished with the phone so I can start on my 'contacting people who need to know we've moved' list. DH has just gone out for a walk so off I go again. Will have a break this afternoon to have my hair cut and vote. Back later hopefully. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Ah no, I was hoping that it hadgot a little better for you! I suppose that means that your scan hasn't happened yet either! :sm16: :sm16:


No and not likely to here now, so will have to try and arrange one when we move which will be awkward as we won't be signed on to a GP and until we find a place to live won't know where to sign on. Also the problem with my eye will need sorting out. Some things you could do without in life. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is cloudy with rain and thunder coming at lunchtime.
We went test driving more cars last night and I think I might have found my next car. Finances are going to be tight for the next 2 years. Nothing better break here. And forget about fibre festivals. I'll have to survive on my stash and really REALLY good sales.
We got home just before dark, so no knitting last night.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> OMG I forgot about that in the excitement of the moment. How will you cope?





grandma susan said:


> I reckon she'll go out on her hands and knees if she has to. ????


Nope, I reckon that would be far too painful for her injured knee, soit will be the "bum crawl" that some babies do, which doesn't hurt the knee, because the injured leg would be in a straighter positon, and the uninjured leg, would be the one doing all the work; although if anyone has a mechanics trolley, that would be much easier for Jackie to use, and much easier on both of Jackies legs! xoxoxo
????????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No and not likely to here now, so will have to try and arrange one when we move which will be awkward as we won't be signed on to a GP and until we find a place to live won't know where to sign on. Also the problem with my eye will need sorting out. Some things you could do without in life. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Can your current doctor give you a recommendation for a new doctor in Norfolk? They do that here since it's difficult to find a doctor who doesn't already have a caseload in the thousands. Or would it be possible to come back for the day to keep your appointment with the current eye doctor, until you get everything sorted at the new place.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a cooking morning so far. I've got too much food in the freezer so rang a neighbour to see if she wanted it. I know she hates wasting any food, it was welcomed with open arms so made some individual shepherd's pies so everything she takes will just need defrosting and heating up. She's in her 70's and just had a busy month or so lambing so I think she will appreciate it. Now having a quick sit down before I hit the boxes again and DH has finished with the phone so I can start on my 'contacting people who need to know we've moved' list. DH has just gone out for a walk so off I go again. Will have a break this afternoon to have my hair cut and vote. Back later hopefully. xx


That was really nice making pies.
I hope your to-do list is getting much shorter and the packing is going quickly.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ahain


You will get used to posting the photos, Susan! Daisy is a very pretty litle girl! Did she find her chocolate drop? :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yep ......... Our local Government did that with the Nursing Home, that the Town Community raised the entire amount to cover the building! It was Council run for quite a number of years, but then they decided to sell the Nursing Home, which consists of an Assisted Living Campus, and the Full Care Campus. Since these facilities were sold, the levels of care provided, has fallen, the number of staff employed has decreased, and a lot of the better, to best, Calibre of staff have left these facilites; and gone to Work Places, that are much better run! With that ha popening, the staff being employed, are not as experienced, or commcompleting their work to a good standard, or making sure that the Clients are well looked after! It is possible that there could be some Court Cases for some matters of Malpractice, and for having false Qualifications. :sm06: :sm14: :sm15: :sm25:


The doctors from our little hospital opened up a walk in clinic with a lot of the equipment from the hospital, like xray, ultrasound and dialysis machines, but the government shut that down too and opened their own walk-in clinic, but they weren't able to take the equipment because the people in town who owned the equipment wouldn't transfer it. So there is a very well equipped doctor's office building in this town.
The young doctor that I saw in the government run walk-in clinic looked straight out of school and used a workflow program on the computer to diagnose my shingles because he hadn't seen a case before!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> My honeysuckle fence. We call it a living fence.????


I love fences like that; I once had a play area for my older girls, which had a Native Wisteria Vine growing over it. The girls loved playing under it, because I also had their Swing Set under the framework, and they could reach the flowers, and pick some, which they used to bring them in for me! It is just so wonderful, when young children bring flowers to one! My girls were so sweet, when they were small, well they still are now! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes it is, today we had e temperature of 28°C, and I had to Pedestal fan, because our Evaporative Cooler is switched off, to be cleaned, and have the filters cleaned. I am hoping that our weather DOES begin showing signs of our cooler weather soon! This country really needs the rest from the heat, and we need a MASSIVE amount of rain in Central, and Southern Australia; but I think Eastern Australia, because They have had more than enough, to fix the water deficite, from long drought times; and the animals also need a break from the heat, and drought. We have had a few days of rain, but nowhere near enough to help the farmers, Market farmers or the animals throughout the country.
> 
> Well I have written another book, I wish I could write these books. in a way that would make them saleable! ????????????????????????????????


Ooo, write your thoughts in a diary and sell it as "A Diary from the Australian Desert". I'd buy it. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey, our rhodendrons are coming out but because it was so dry last year the flower buds are not very big. We are being promised another 'heatwave' in June but we will have to wait and see.
> 
> I am going to see LM1 in her school production of Joseph this evening, she doesn't have a main part but I like to go and see her perform. This will be the last one she is in at this school as she is changing schools in September and will be going to the school where her Mum teaches.
> 
> Jinx I hope Mr Wonderful is feeling better today, June - REST THAT WRIST AND WEAR YOUR BRACE!!!!!!!!!!!!! and Jacky don't exhaust yourself with the packing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Is that "Joseph and the Technicolor Dreamcoat". I loved when the local high school did that one. I'm sure LM1 will be great.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I bet you he would happily come help each if you any way he can, he is just sweet like that. He said he would like to start cooking everyday to because I tend to forget to eat some days.
> As for Rosebud , she does get cutter everyday doesn't she????????????????????


Such a beautiful pair!
You will need to get a 4 Generation photo, with both of your parents, You and your honey; and if possible, Jen & her husband, and little Rose in the arms of her mother! It could be beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't blame Mama-Smokey at all, for wanting to have someone outside with her, those stray kitties can be quite viscous and cause a lot of harm, to a kitty who has lived with Humans, for most of her life and also loves cuddles and supervising your yarns ......... not sure of that last one though. ????????


Mama-Smokey has never paid any attention to my yarn and has become more cuddly and social the older that she has become. She had been passed to a couple of different owners before we found her trying to raise kittens in a derelict vehicle in this court. The next time that she became pregnant, I trapped her in our house and she has been here ever since. (And got fixed and all her shots. She's due for more shots this year.)


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You might change your mind about that when I'm a babbling wreck at the end of the week. xx





Xiang said:


> We all get there, at sometime or other, so don't worry about being a hobbling wreck, we can cope with it! xoxoxo


Auto correct has been to the middle post, it really did say"babbling"; when I pressed "Send"! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Sounds like you will have a relatively easy time, in finding your new car! xoxoxo


Easy, not sure about that. Necessity, definitely! I'm driving a rental at the moment and the rentals need to stop.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day. I'll be the one under the umbrella.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No and not likely to here now, so will have to try and arrange one when we move which will be awkward as we won't be signed on to a GP and until we find a place to live won't know where to sign on. Also the problem with my eye will need sorting out. Some things you could do without in life. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Definitely are! I hope you can get them all sorted quickly, when you do get your new doctor! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is cloudy with rain and thunder coming at lunchtime.
> We went test driving more cars last night and I think I might have found my next car. Finances are going to be tight for the next 2 years. Nothing better break here. And forget about fibre festivals. I'll have to survive on my stash and really REALLY good sales.
> We got home just before dark, so no knitting last night.


At least you will be safer on the road! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ooo, write your thoughts in a diary and sell it as "A Diary from the Australian Desert". I'd buy it. :sm24:


I might just have to try that; but I am not very good on Diary keeping! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mama-Smokey has never paid any attention to my yarn and has become more cuddly and social the older that she has become. She had been passed to a couple of different owners before we found her trying to raise kittens in a derelict vehicle in this court. The next time that she became pregnant, I trapped her in our house and she has been here ever since. (And got fixed and all her shots. She's due for more shots this year.)


Awww .......... Poor Mama- Smokey, sounds like she had a really rough start in life; Iin glad you found her, and helped her! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am now bidding all a good morning/ afternoon; and a good night for me! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is cloudy with rain and thunder coming at lunchtime.
> We went test driving more cars last night and I think I might have found my next car. Finances are going to be tight for the next 2 years. Nothing better break here. And forget about fibre festivals. I'll have to survive on my stash and really REALLY good sales.
> We got home just before dark, so no knitting last night.


Pleased you've found a car, what is it? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Nope, I reckon that would be far too painful for her injured knee, soit will be the "bum crawl" that some babies do, which doesn't hurt the knee, because the injured leg would be in a straighter positon, and the uninjured leg, would be the one doing all the work; although if anyone has a mechanics trolley, that would be much easier for Jackie to use, and much easier on both of Jackies legs! xoxoxo
> ????????????????????


You are conjuring up some pictures here, and I am reading all this.xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Can your current doctor give you a recommendation for a new doctor in Norfolk? They do that here since it's difficult to find a doctor who doesn't already have a caseload in the thousands. Or would it be possible to come back for the day to keep your appointment with the current eye doctor, until you get everything sorted at the new place.


Wales and England run their own health boards so not a lot of help. As soon as I know where we will live I shall register with a doctor, not so difficult out in the country, with my eye I have a letter from my consultant here so might try and gatecrash the hospital and try and get round it that way. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That was really nice making pies.
> I hope your to-do list is getting much shorter and the packing is going quickly.


Not done any packing this morning but got some things crossed off my change of address list. xx


----------



## linkan

I do have this one pic it's not great but it's my parents, me, Jen, and Rosebud ???? I look just like my dad! LoL


----------



## linkan

Me and Dh with Rosebud

Good news.. convinced Jen to get baby's vaccines!!!!!!! And she did! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Me and Dh with Rosebud
> 
> Good news.. convinced Jen to get baby's vaccines!!!!!!! And she did! ????


Glad she's going down the vaccines route, too many outbreaks of children's illnesses are happening since some parents have stop having them. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you sweet ladies for our New House card. We met with builder today and have move in date of next Wednesday. We went over the $'s and got the compensation for time delays and mess ups that we asked for. I won't say the negotiations were easy, but easy enough that I think we should have asked for more?! I'm happy...now to get everything in place! It feels good to have a set date and the being in limbo is almost over. We went to a farmers' market today and would have purchased local honey, fresh baked bread and fresh produce if I'd had a kitchen to take it to.


All sounds wonderful, Jeanette! So happy for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. I was made a big fuss of then we were all back to normal. I'm not coming at the weekend. Stephen is away diving for the weekend with friends, Matthew and Richard are having friends over, so sue decided she might have some friends over too, I'm going to stay safe and stay at home.
> 
> I didn't have Donna this morning because I wasn't going to get up too early, so I cancelled. I was up at 9.15am. Not bad for me?
> 
> I don't really have anymore news I don't think. I've got flowers for Albert and I'll call there on the way home tomorrow. Sue and me went food shopping for her and had a costa while we were out. Not much happened at all today. The weather has been delightful, cloudless and warm, not as warm as Surrey but I can't have everything.
> 
> I'll catch up now.


You've been busy. Enjoy your time with the family and safe travels back home tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ooops i think i overdid it. I didnt thimk it wss working


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I bet you he would happily come help each if you any way he can, he is just sweet like that. He said he would like to start cooking everyday to because I tend to forget to eat some days.
> As for Rosebud , she does get cutter everyday doesn't she????????????????????


She is beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, I am surprised that the shopping is not closer, but I shouldnt be surprised, because DD4 has just moved to a similar area, across the gulf and South-West, 3.5 hours from where we are!
> You will be able to combine your shopping trips, with a really nice outing.???? Enjoy yourself, when you begin exploring your new home land! xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! We plan to do a good amount of exploring as there is a lot of the area around us we haven't seen yet. It's a beautiful state! Very different in it's beauty than what we had up in Washington, but lovely in its own way. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm back from Stephens. and jinx ITS THURSDAY. So, I took some cream coloured roses to Albert, then called in at ASDA and got some groceries. When I came home I had hot chocolate with Karen, then had my lunch. Minced lamb hotpot today, very tasty. Tesco's own make, they just seem to have the edge to Asda. Marg came up this afternoon and we had Choc biscuit and tea. Not a bad day really. Very pleasant.

ToMorrow I've got nothing planned, I'm wondering if lynn would fancy lunch. I may ring later. John has been up and strummed the edges of the lawn for me. I don't know where I'd be without all of my friends, my sisters included of course.

I might try and get some birdseed as I'm running very low. It's been another sunny day, I love you all. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey, our rhodendrons are coming out but because it was so dry last year the flower buds are not very big. We are being promised another 'heatwave' in June but we will have to wait and see.
> 
> I am going to see LM1 in her school production of Joseph this evening, she doesn't have a main part but I like to go and see her perform. This will be the last one she is in at this school as she is changing schools in September and will be going to the school where her Mum teaches.
> 
> Jinx I hope Mr Wonderful is feeling better today, June - REST THAT WRIST AND WEAR YOUR BRACE!!!!!!!!!!!!! and Jacky don't exhaust yourself with the packing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Enjoy the play tonight. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> If you want to play a bit you can click on edit and delete a few of the pictures.


I never thought of that. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer. I just kept thinking it was failing.????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is cloudy with rain and thunder coming at lunchtime.
> We went test driving more cars last night and I think I might have found my next car. Finances are going to be tight for the next 2 years. Nothing better break here. And forget about fibre festivals. I'll have to survive on my stash and really REALLY good sales.
> We got home just before dark, so no knitting last night.


Glad you found a car. You need a good, dependable one for your commute. Hopefully you make it to Knit Night tonight. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I bet you he would happily come help each if you any way he can, he is just sweet like that. He said he would like to start cooking everyday to because I tend to forget to eat some days.
> As for Rosebud , she does get cutter everyday doesn't she????????????????????


Yes, she's a beauty, but then her mom is too


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I do have this one pic it's not great but it's my parents, me, Jen, and Rosebud ???? I look just like my dad! LoL


Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Susan, they aren't "private parts", as far as they are concerned! They are identification parts!????????


Oh deary me ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Me and Dh with Rosebud
> 
> Good news.. convinced Jen to get baby's vaccines!!!!!!! And she did! ????


Great photos and well done on the vaccines! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I do have this one pic it's not great but it's my parents, me, Jen, and Rosebud ???? I look just like my dad! LoL


Four generations. It's a lovely photo Angela. Xx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Four generations. It's a lovely photo Angela. Xx


Thank you and thanks for the card, it's beautiful ????????????????????????????????☕????
Will have tea and cakes in your honor tomorrow ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Four generations. It's a lovely photo Angela. Xx


What she said. Beautiful family photo xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thank you and thanks for the card, it's beautiful ????????????????????????????????☕????
> Will have tea and cakes in your honor tomorrow ????????????


Yes, and a huge thank you from me, too, dear Susan, for the lovely card! Wish we all could be together to enjoy tea and a good visit! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had to reboot computer so will catch up later.

Happy FRIDAY everyone. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good exhausting morning from Wales. Just had to have a sit down before I fell down. Have knocked up a chicken curry for dinner, done the last of the ironing (in this house anyway) and now getting myself together for some more packing. DH has been shopping and is now sitting swearing at his computer, wish he would get a grip. Was going to catch up but not a lot happening here yet, so will just sit and hope I don't fall asleep. Have a good Friday, nearly weekend and for the UK a long weekend. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 11'C (52'F) 
I got news last night that I was approved for the new car. I still don't know what I will be paying per paycheque as the financial person couldn't get the same numbers that the salesman got. I'll be talking to her later today.
Last night was another late night as I drove straight up to the dealership after work. I missed Knit Night. I did get a few rows done on the back of the summer top.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good exhausting morning from Wales. Just had to have a sit down before I fell down. Have knocked up a chicken curry for dinner, done the last of the ironing (in this house anyway) and now getting myself together for some more packing. DH has been shopping and is now sitting swearing at his computer, wish he would get a grip. Was going to catch up but not a lot happening here yet, so will just sit and hope I don't fall asleep. Have a good Friday, nearly weekend and for the UK a long weekend. xx


You're moving on a long weekend!!!
I'm sorry that your DH doesn't seem to want to get in the moving mood. When is his computer getting packed?
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had to reboot computer so will catch up later.
> 
> Happy FRIDAY everyone. Xxx


Happy Friday.
I hope your computer will behave.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a cooking morning so far. I've got too much food in the freezer so rang a neighbour to see if she wanted it. I know she hates wasting any food, it was welcomed with open arms so made some individual shepherd's pies so everything she takes will just need defrosting and heating up. She's in her 70's and just had a busy month or so lambing so I think she will appreciate it. Now having a quick sit down before I hit the boxes again and DH has finished with the phone so I can start on my 'contacting people who need to know we've moved' list. DH has just gone out for a walk so off I go again. Will have a break this afternoon to have my hair cut and vote. Back later hopefully. xx


That was kind of you to give your neighbour the food, I'm sure she did appreciate it and I think shepherd's pie was very appropriate!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No and not likely to here now, so will have to try and arrange one when we move which will be awkward as we won't be signed on to a GP and until we find a place to live won't know where to sign on. Also the problem with my eye will need sorting out. Some things you could do without in life. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear, that did cross my mind yesterday about your eye. I expect you can register with a GP from your temporary address though? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

My car will be ready Tuesday or Wednesday, so I've taken next week off. That way I don't have to get another rental. I won't be doing our bi-weekly shopping until mid-week as mum is busy this weekend and I won't be able to borrow her vehicle. She asked me why I have to go shopping every two weeks. "Do you like eating supper?" She keeps asking for roast beef. I don't see a cow in the back yard so guess where that roast comes from?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is cloudy with rain and thunder coming at lunchtime.
> We went test driving more cars last night and I think I might have found my next car. Finances are going to be tight for the next 2 years. Nothing better break here. And forget about fibre festivals. I'll have to survive on my stash and really REALLY good sales.
> We got home just before dark, so no knitting last night.


Gad you have the car sorted and also glad you have that stash!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, and a huge thank you from me, too, dear Susan, for the lovely card! Wish we all could be together to enjoy tea and a good visit! xxxooo


That would be wonderful.
Someone needs to win a big lottery.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you found a car. You need a good, dependable one for your commute. Hopefully you make it to Knit Night tonight. xxxooo


No, I got back too late.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I do have this one pic it's not great but it's my parents, me, Jen, and Rosebud ???? I look just like my dad! LoL


That's a wonderful picture, one to treasure!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Me and Dh with Rosebud
> 
> Good news.. convinced Jen to get baby's vaccines!!!!!!! And she did! ????


That's great news! Loving the pictures!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I never thought of that. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer. I just kept thinking it was failing.????


You are a sharp knife. Just your knife is used for a different purpose. If all our knives did the same thing, it would be a little boring.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back from Stephens. and jinx ITS THURSDAY. So, I took some cream coloured roses to Albert, then called in at ASDA and got some groceries. When I came home I had hot chocolate with Karen, then had my lunch. Minced lamb hotpot today, very tasty. Tesco's own make, they just seem to have the edge to Asda. Marg came up this afternoon and we had Choc biscuit and tea. Not a bad day really. Very pleasant.
> 
> ToMorrow I've got nothing planned, I'm wondering if lynn would fancy lunch. I may ring later. John has been up and strummed the edges of the lawn for me. I don't know where I'd be without all of my friends, my sisters included of course.
> 
> I might try and get some birdseed as I'm running very low. It's been another sunny day, I love you all. Xx


I wish our local grocery stores had the hotpots and quick meals that your Tesco has. Our Metro store has a somewhat decent shepherd's pie, but that store is closing in a week and will be closed until the end of the summer. They were bought by another company and they will become a "no frills" type of store with no deli, no in-store food prep, no in-store bakery. Just dry goods and frozen items.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning, just, from a warm and sunny London!! Took me a while to catch up as I was AWOL yesterday, at the Dior and Mary Quant exhibitions in London. We had a great day, saw lots of lovely fashion and the Dior exhibition was so beautifully put together, it must have cost a fortune!! Mary sends her regards to you all, not Mary Quant, Martina-Mary!!! Got back quite late yesterday and was exhausted, stood most of the way on the train as it was rush hour but when a young-ish guy jumped into an empty seat I asked him, in a friendly manner, if he would mind letting an old lady sit there. He laughed, apologised and I sat! :sm02: 

Today, I am resting and catching up, it has been such a very busy couple of weeks, things have been let slip!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning, just, from a warm and sunny London!! Took me a while to catch up as I was AWOL yesterday, at the Dior and Mary Quant exhibitions in London. We had a great day, saw lots of lovely fashion and the Dior exhibition was so beautifully put together, it must have cost a fortune!! Mary sends her regards to you all, not Mary Quant, Martina-Mary!!! Got back quite late yesterday and was exhausted, stood most of the way on the train as it was rush hour but when a young-ish guy jumped into an empty seat I asked him, in a friendly manner, if he would mind letting an old lady sit there. He laughed, apologised and I sat! :sm02:
> 
> Today, I am resting and catching up, it has been such a very busy couple of weeks, things have been let slip!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Those purple potatoes are quite striking. Mine don't retain their colour when I cook them. 
I'm glad that you got to sit for part of the train ride.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Happy Friday everyone and have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Those purple potatoes are quite striking. Mine don't retain their colour when I cook them.
> I'm glad that you got to sit for part of the train ride.


The potatoes tasted exactly the same as normal potatoes but quite the novelty!!!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You are conjuring up some pictures here, and I am reading all this.xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


HaHaHa ......... I will see if I can come up with some more ideas for you to choose from! Sometimes I have some brilliant ideas! 
Keep watching, there might be something more for you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I do have this one pic it's not great but it's my parents, me, Jen, and Rosebud ???? I look just like my dad! LoL


That is a beautiful photo, but I would try to take one each year, while you can! I didn't get to do that for my younger dgd's; and I didn't take enough for my older girls, as there are none of them with my remaining (at the time) Grandparents, before they left us! ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Me and Dh with Rosebud
> 
> Good news.. convinced Jen to get baby's vaccines!!!!!!! And she did! ????


They are beautiful photos, and I am so happy that the vaccinations have been given! I think itis New York, that is getting one of the childhood diseases - Measles, I think - has made an appearance again, because parents were not having their babies vaccinated; so getting babus vaccinated, is extremely important. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Judi! We plan to do a good amount of exploring as there is a lot of the area around us we haven't seen yet. It's a beautiful state! Very different in it's beauty than what we had up in Washington, but lovely in its own way. xxxooo :sm02:


I agree with you; I love my Arid Home Land, and I get really homesick for it, when I have been in very green regions, for too long! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back from Stephens. and jinx ITS THURSDAY. So, I took some cream coloured roses to Albert, then called in at ASDA and got some groceries. When I came home I had hot chocolate with Karen, then had my lunch. Minced lamb hotpot today, very tasty. Tesco's own make, they just seem to have the edge to Asda. Marg came up this afternoon and we had Choc biscuit and tea. Not a bad day really. Very pleasant.
> 
> ToMorrow I've got nothing planned, I'm wondering if lynn would fancy lunch. I may ring later. John has been up and strummed the edges of the lawn for me. I don't know where I'd be without all of my friends, my sisters included of course.
> 
> I might try and get some birdseed as I'm running very low. It's been another sunny day, I love you all. Xx


What a wonderful time, you are having! 0f course, you deserve it all! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good exhausting morning from Wales. Just had to have a sit down before I fell down. Have knocked up a chicken curry for dinner, done the last of the ironing (in this house anyway) and now getting myself together for some more packing. DH has been shopping and is now sitting swearing at his computer, wish he would get a grip. Was going to catch up but not a lot happening here yet, so will just sit and hope I don't fall asleep. Have a good Friday, nearly weekend and for the UK a long weekend. xx


I hope you get some rest, before the ext bout of packing! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 11'C (52'F)
> I got news last night that I was approved for the new car. I still don't know what I will be paying per paycheque as the financial person couldn't get the same numbers that the salesman got. I'll be talking to her later today.
> Last night was another late night as I drove straight up to the dealership after work. I missed Knit Night. I did get a few rows done on the back of the summer top.


Perhaps a new Finance person is need in the Pay 0ffice, if the current one is having problems doing her sums! I hope she walk it out properly for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You're moving on a long weekend!!!
> I'm sorry that your DH doesn't seem to want to get in the moving mood. When is his computer getting packed?
> Happy Friday.


Oh yes, our planning is immaculate, :sm16: Unfortunately he's taking it with him. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That was kind of you to give your neighbour the food, I'm sure she did appreciate it and I think shepherd's pie was very appropriate!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


She does work hard, hope she's not fed up of lamb. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I wish our local grocery stores had the hotpots and quick meals that your Tesco has. Our Metro store has a somewhat decent shepherd's pie, but that store is closing in a week and will be closed until the end of the summer. They were bought by another company and they will become a "no frills" type of store with no deli, no in-store food prep, no in-store bakery. Just dry goods and frozen items.


That sounds dreadful, when will you get your fresh foods from? I think I would have to begin shopping, as my mother used to! She used to do a big freezer shopping, and it was packed in the size packages, that she wanted! That was when she had at least four young children, and shopping would have been difficult for her, as she didn't drive, in those days, that didn't happen, until we had all arrived!
I think mum shopped like that, for quite a few years, until we were big enough to go to school, or she got her license!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The potatoes tasted exactly the same as normal potatoes but quite the novelty!!!


The purple of the potatoes looks quite bright, I thought it would have been a bit duller than that; sort of a flat colour! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Time for me to shut this down, now! DD4 will be here soon, with SIL, and they will be cleaning their house out tomorrow, and then hoping it will be sold fairly rapidly. I am hoping that happens for them also!

Good night all, have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ahain


OK. I think you got it! She is a real sweetie.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I bet you he would happily come help each if you any way he can, he is just sweet like that. He said he would like to start cooking everyday to because I tend to forget to eat some days.
> As for Rosebud , she does get cutter everyday doesn't she????????????????????


Two adorably beautiful young ladies.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good exhausting morning from Wales. Just had to have a sit down before I fell down. Have knocked up a chicken curry for dinner, done the last of the ironing (in this house anyway) and now getting myself together for some more packing. DH has been shopping and is now sitting swearing at his computer, wish he would get a grip. Was going to catch up but not a lot happening here yet, so will just sit and hope I don't fall asleep. Have a good Friday, nearly weekend and for the UK a long weekend. xx


Good morning. I hope the rest of your day goes well. We have a long weekend here in the States, too, for Memorial Day on Monday. Not much going on here either. Have a few chores to do. Our well went south on Wednesday morning, so yesterday we were hooked up to the water system here in our little town. Thankfully all the lines necessary to do that were already in place to our house, so it was a fairly easy fix and we were only without water about a day and a half. We went into Wickenburg on Wednesday night to stay in a hotel as we all wanted to shower. Was worth the $s spent. Now we're up and running again. Not much else planned today. Will see how the day goes. I hope everyone has a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 11'C (52'F)
> I got news last night that I was approved for the new car. I still don't know what I will be paying per paycheque as the financial person couldn't get the same numbers that the salesman got. I'll be talking to her later today.
> Last night was another late night as I drove straight up to the dealership after work. I missed Knit Night. I did get a few rows done on the back of the summer top.


Glad you're getting the new car sorted out. Sorry your had to miss Knit Night last night. And good that you were able to get some knitting done on the summer top. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That would be wonderful.
> Someone needs to win a big lottery.


I agree!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> No, I got back too late.


 :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning, just, from a warm and sunny London!! Took me a while to catch up as I was AWOL yesterday, at the Dior and Mary Quant exhibitions in London. We had a great day, saw lots of lovely fashion and the Dior exhibition was so beautifully put together, it must have cost a fortune!! Mary sends her regards to you all, not Mary Quant, Martina-Mary!!! Got back quite late yesterday and was exhausted, stood most of the way on the train as it was rush hour but when a young-ish guy jumped into an empty seat I asked him, in a friendly manner, if he would mind letting an old lady sit there. He laughed, apologised and I sat! :sm02:
> 
> Today, I am resting and catching up, it has been such a very busy couple of weeks, things have been let slip!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


That sounds like a lovely time (other than the train ride back home). Glad you had a good visit with Mary. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. Well it has taken about 7 hrs to sort out my computer. I refeshed it so hopefully everything will be working a bit quicker.

LM was brilliant in Joseph last night and sang her heart out. This morning I went into town to have my eyes checked, the good news is that the left eye is ok but the right eye isn't. And I will probably need a cataract op on the right eye within the next year. Anyway I can still see to craft so that is the main thing.

Mr P had to have a blood test so we are going to have a Chinese take away this evening. That's about it from Surrey, so now I need to do a bit of catch up as well as put things back in te right place on my computer.

Hope all is ok with everyone. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, today it's been coltish but sunny. I got bird nuts, suet pellets, and rice pudding for me. Had beef and dumplings for my ready meal, finished off with rice pudding. I did some more laundry, bedding. 

The schools are on holiday for a week round here, so Rebecca will be on hers too, and our Sue. I need to check out my expirery date on my blue badge. 

My tum is a bit off today. Not too bad but just telling me that it's there. It could be because I had half an Easter egg last night. I try so hard to be careful, no wonder I have weight on, one day I'll just stop eating what I shouldn't but at the moment it's not the right time, owing to the fact I like my food.????????????????

I think I'll catch up now and see what you've been up to.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Well it has taken about 7 hrs to sort out my computer. I refeshed it so hopefully everything will be working a bit quicker.
> 
> LM was brilliant in Joseph last night and sang her heart out. This morning I went into town to have my eyes checked, the good news is that the left eye is ok but the right eye isn't. And I will probably need a cataract op on the right eye within the next year. Anyway I can still see to craft so that is the main thing.
> 
> Mr P had to have a blood test so we are going to have a Chinese take away this evening. That's about it from Surrey, so now I need to do a bit of catch up as well as put things back in te right place on my computer.
> 
> Hope all is ok with everyone. xx


Well done LM!! I think cataracts are probably creeping up on most of us - except those that have already had them 'done'! I know they will tell you that there is nothing to it but maybe not a good idea to leave it too long! I was told 'within the next 10 years' at my last test!! We'll see!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, today it's been coltish but sunny. I got bird nuts, suet pellets, and rice pudding for me. Had beef and dumplings for my ready meal, finished off with rice pudding. I did some more laundry, bedding.
> 
> The schools are on holiday for a week round here, so Rebecca will be on hers too, and our Sue. I need to check out my expirery date on my blue badge.
> 
> My tum is a bit off today. Not too bad but just telling me that it's there. It could be because I had half an Easter egg last night. I try so hard to be careful, no wonder I have weight on, one day I'll just stop eating what I shouldn't but at the moment it's not the right time, owing to the fact I like my food.????????????????
> 
> I think I'll catch up now and see what you've been up to.


I know the feeling!! Now we don't smoke, we just eat instead, not sure which is worse!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well done LM!! I think cataracts are probably creeping up on most of us - except those that have already had them 'done'! I know they will tell you that there is nothing to it but maybe not a good idea to leave it too long! I was told 'within the next 10 years' at my last test!! We'll see!! xxxx


I will need the right one doing quite soon I Was told. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well done LM!! I think cataracts are probably creeping up on most of us - except those that have already had them 'done'! I know they will tell you that there is nothing to it but maybe not a good idea to leave it too long! I was told 'within the next 10 years' at my last test!! We'll see!! xxxx


Apparently cataracts have to get to a certain stage before they will operate, usually a nice easy operation. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Okay..
Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not. 

Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God! 

Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it. 
Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.

Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away. 
Time for a shower and a nap! 

Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with alot accomplished and I got to see this...


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Okay..
> Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not.
> 
> Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God!
> 
> Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it.
> Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.
> 
> Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away.
> Time for a shower and a nap!
> 
> Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with alot accomplished and I got to see this...


What a busy day you had! Glad you're finally having a bit of quiet time. And what a sweet photo! :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Okay..
> Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not.
> 
> Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God!
> 
> Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it.
> Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.
> 
> Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away.
> Time for a shower and a nap!
> 
> Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with alot accomplished and I got to see this...


She looks bright like a 3 month old! Already advanced!


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Okay..
> Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not.
> 
> Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God!
> 
> Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it.
> Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.
> 
> Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away.
> Time for a shower and a nap!
> 
> Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with alot accomplished and I got to see this...


A busy but successful day by the sounds of it. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but clouding over Wales. Having a quick sit down and catch up before I start packing again. Got a fair bit done yesterday, just have to get a boot up DH's backside to get him moving. See you later hopefully. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## lifeline

Have a good Saturday everyone. Judi I hope your Saturday has been a good one.

I'm off to get a pair of glasses for work as I managed to lose the pair I keep there


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned for today so might just laze around and craft. Been doing some more spinning and it is definitely getting better. Find it very relaxing.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Okay..
> Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not.
> 
> Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God!
> 
> Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it.
> Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.
> 
> Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away.
> Time for a shower and a nap!
> 
> Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with alot accomplished and I got to see this...


Aw, busy day but that little bundle of joy makes it all worthwhile, eh?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but clouding over Wales. Having a quick sit down and catch up before I start packing again. Got a fair bit done yesterday, just have to get a boot up DH's backside to get him moving. See you later hopefully. Have a good weekend. xx


Good luck with that, my DH is a s stubborn as the proverbial mule, if he doesn't want to move off the sofa, he won't!! Helping you in my head!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Have a good Saturday everyone. Judi I hope your Saturday has been a good one.
> 
> I'm off to get a pair of glasses for work as I managed to lose the pair I keep there


Have you noticed any of the kids sporting new green spex?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, 22'C today!! 

I have been invited to an afternoon drinks party 60 miles away, by a former school friend, who I haven't met or spoken to since 1956!!! We became friends again on FaceBook about 20 years ago and it was her 70th birthday yesterday, hence the party!! Will post a 'then and now' picture later, if I can!!

Have a good one everybody and take care!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Have you noticed any of the kids sporting new green spex?!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm04: they did suggest I got red ones though like one of the girls in my class ????


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little wet corner of the world. Rained yesterday, raining today, will rain tomorrow and Monday. We have nothing planned for this holiday weekend. 
Take care everyone and enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Okay..
> Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not.
> 
> Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God!
> 
> Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it.
> Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.
> 
> Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away.
> Time for a shower and a nap!
> 
> Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with a lot accomplished and I got to see this...


Sounds like you're working well, despite what's thrown at you. Another gorgeous picture.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but clouding over Wales. Having a quick sit down and catch up before I start packing again. Got a fair bit done yesterday, just have to get a boot up DH's backside to get him moving. See you later hopefully. Have a good weekend. xx


I wish you luck with the boot-upping!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned for today so might just laze around and craft. Been doing some more spinning and it is definitely getting better. Find it very relaxing.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Have a lovely relaxing day. You deserve it.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little wet corner of the world. Rained yesterday, raining today, will rain tomorrow and Monday. We have nothing planned for this holiday weekend.
> Take care everyone and enjoy your Saturday.


Wring yourselves out and hope for some sun to dry you out.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I wish you luck with the boot-upping!!


Very difficult on crutches, obviously not working, I need someone with steel toe-caps. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Everybody is quiet today. I hope that that is because the sun is shining and you are all making the most of it (other than Jackie of course!)


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Very difficult on crutches, obviously not working, I need someone with steel toe-caps. xx


Not flip-flops then.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, my DH is a s stubborn as the proverbial mule, if he doesn't want to move off the sofa, he won't!! Helping you in my head!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Ditto from me on all she said. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, 22'C today!!
> 
> I have been invited to an afternoon drinks party 60 miles away, by a former school friend, who I haven't met or spoken to since 1956!!! We became friends again on FaceBook about 20 years ago and it was her 70th birthday yesterday, hence the party!! Will post a 'then and now' picture later, if I can!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and take care!! xxxxxxxxxx


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> :sm04: they did suggest I got red ones though like one of the girls in my class ????


Ive got red reading glasses x


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not flip-flops then.


Probably not. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Everybody is quiet today. I hope that that is because the sun is shining and you are all making the most of it (other than Jackie of course!)


Yes it has been quiet. I've finished packing all clothes, defrosted the freezer now I've got rid of the food in it, just need some cooperation from a certain party who thinks cutting the grass is more important than anything I ask to be done. Oh well, think I'm done for the day now, maybe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has been quiet. I've finished packing all clothes, defrosted the freezer now I've got rid of the food in it, just need some cooperation from a certain party who thinks cutting the grass is more important than anything I ask to be done. Oh well, think I'm done for the day now, maybe. xx


Put your up feet up and have a rest.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Put your up feet up and have a rest.


OK will try to. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls, it's raining and 13C. I've done some more laundry and had a pamper day. I've not heard a word from Stephen. He says he'll txt me every night. So he might text tonight. Tidied the kitchen this morning and that's about my lot. I've done a few sodukos , hard ones as well. 

Hope you are having a great day whatever you are doing. I'll catch up.

OBTW I've got the woodpecker back, the noisy bird. But it's great to see it. And the Albert bird, but I haven't seen him today. Bet you all think I'm mad....crazy....well you'd be right.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Okay..
> Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not.
> 
> Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God!
> 
> Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it.
> Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.
> 
> Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away.
> Time for a shower and a nap!
> 
> Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with alot accomplished and I got to see this...


Don't stop posting those pictures of marcelina. You'd swear she is smiling on that one.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Don't stop posting those pictures of marcelina. You'd swear she is smiling on that one.


She does smile and it's ridiculous cute ???? She will look at you and her eyes will move over your whole face just taking it all in. I did a little test yesterday.. she was looking at me like that, so I stuck out my tongue.. she copied me! I did it several more times and Everytime she copied me. She's freaking brilliant I swear ???? 2 weeks old today ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> She does smile and it's ridiculous cute ???? She will look at you and her eyes will move over your whole face just taking it all in. I did a little test yesterday.. she was looking at me like that, so I stuck out my tongue.. she copied me! I did it several more times and Everytime she copied me. She's freaking brilliant I swear ???? 2 weeks old today ????????


See you're teaching her the bad habits first. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> She does smile and it's ridiculous cute ???? She will look at you and her eyes will move over your whole face just taking it all in. I did a little test yesterday.. she was looking at me like that, so I stuck out my tongue.. she copied me! I did it several more times and Everytime she copied me. She's freaking brilliant I swear ???? 2 weeks old today ????????


That is so cute. She lives her Nonna xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's raining and 13C. I've done some more laundry and had a pamper day. I've not heard a word from Stephen. He says he'll txt me every night. So he might text tonight. Tidied the kitchen this morning and that's about my lot. I've done a few sodukos , hard ones as well.
> 
> Hope you are having a great day whatever you are doing. I'll catch up.
> 
> OBTW I've got the woodpecker back, the noisy bird. But it's great to see it. And the Albert bird, but I haven't seen him today. Bet you all think I'm mad....crazy....well you'd be right.


No madder or crazier than the rest of us love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Lovely paintings, looks just like the real thing!!! :sm23: Just kidding, your garden looks great, especially the heucheras!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Had a great afternoon with my old school friend, Barbara. Her and her husband love folk music and we had several performances in the garden from their friends, a really lovely crowd. Some pictures.....!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a great afternoon with my old school friend, Barbara. Her and her husband love folk music and we had several performances in the garden from their friends, a really lovely crowd. Some pictures.....!!!


You haven't changed a bit ????xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You haven't changed a bit ????xxxxx


I don't really think either of us have!! xxxx


----------



## wendyacz

So fabulous that you have kept in touch, I have friends since Kindergarten...65+ years. so special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Put your up feet up and have a rest.


Ditto from me, Jacki! You have earned a rest! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> She does smile and it's ridiculous cute ???? She will look at you and her eyes will move over your whole face just taking it all in. I did a little test yesterday.. she was looking at me like that, so I stuck out my tongue.. she copied me! I did it several more times and Everytime she copied me. She's freaking brilliant I swear ???? 2 weeks old today ????????


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a great afternoon with my old school friend, Barbara. Her and her husband love folk music and we had several performances in the garden from their friends, a really lovely crowd. Some pictures.....!!!


What wonderful photos and it looks like a great time! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a great afternoon with my old school friend, Barbara. Her and her husband love folk music and we had several performances in the garden from their friends, a really lovely crowd. Some pictures.....!!!


Beautiful garden party.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


Beautiful photos, Trish! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a great afternoon with my old school friend, Barbara. Her and her husband love folk music and we had several performances in the garden from their friends, a really lovely crowd. Some pictures.....!!!


You're looking good dear sister! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful photos, Trish! :sm01: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it's all growing on it's own this year mostly with no help from me! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam, it's all growing on it's own this year mostly with no help from me! xoxo


That's the best way!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Josephine do you have Koi in the pond? xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Everybody is quiet today. I hope that that is because the sun is shining and you are all making the most of it (other than Jackie of course!)


It was 95F today and we had a last minute get together at our parents house as one of my nieces will be 22 on Tuesday it was so nice seeing everyone because we were so close to the whole family being there and yes I held that little adorable bundle of joy!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> It was 95F today and we had a last minute get together at our parents house as one of my nieces will be 22 on Tuesday it was so nice seeing everyone because we were so close to the whole family being there and yes I held that little adorable bundle of joy!


What a lovely day you had, hope it wasn't too hot for you though. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It was 95F today and we had a last minute get together at our parents house as one of my nieces will be 22 on Tuesday it was so nice seeing everyone because we were so close to the whole family being there and yes I held that little adorable bundle of joy!


Wonderful day for all of you! And so glad little Marcelina was there so you could get a cuddle. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> What a lovely day you had, hope it wasn't too hot for you though. xoxox


Only when I was outside....I wasn't outside much :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


Wow, lots of things blooming, our aqualegia (sp) our doing great this year as well. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Josephine do you have Koi in the pond? xoxo


Bentley would be out there fishing every day if she did. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a breezy and wet Wales. Have got dinner all ready and having a quick sit down before a at least try and finish off upstairs. Then have to bring a the things packed that we are taking with us downstairs, that should be fun, hope I don't break my neck. Hope you all have a much more peaceful day than I'm going to have. xx


----------



## London Girl

wendyacz said:


> So fabulous that you have kept in touch, I have friends since Kindergarten...65+ years. so special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Wendy, we got in touch only 20 year ago, via Friends Reunited, which is sadly no more. We have Facebook, especially our old school group, to thank for us finally meeting up. I know technology is sometimes the bane of our lives but, it is responsible for some wonderful things in the world!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


You have found some pretty shots there Trish, love rhododendrons!! Another shot of the flowery wall, when it's ready please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a breezy and wet Wales. Have got dinner all ready and having a quick sit down before a at least try and finish off upstairs. Then have to bring a the things packed that we are taking with us downstairs, that should be fun, hope I don't break my neck. Hope you all have a much more peaceful day than I'm going to have. xx


Crack the whip Jacky, you'll be no good to anyone if you make your knee worse. Shall I ring up and have a word?!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and warm London!

Not much going on today, grocery shopping soon and then probably some household chores, I have been very lax of late!!

Have a good Sunday, everyone, be well and happy! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


Lovely photos Trish, our rhododendrons have not done too well this year due to lack of rain last year. How's things going with you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Josephine do you have Koi in the pond? xoxo


No, it is a natural pond and we have toads and newts. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. DSIL and GS2 have gone to a rally day at Silverstone race track. The girls have gone to the cinema and we are meeting them in town for lunch.

Other than that I plan to do not a lot. Being very lazy atm, but my brrain is busy planning some feltwork.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Crack the whip Jacky, you'll be no good to anyone if you make your knee worse. Shall I ring up and have a word?!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


Not a good idea, things are simmering already and definitely don't need stirring. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You're looking good dear sister! xoxox


Thank you dear, I was feeling relaxed and happy, makes all the difference!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little overcast corner of the world. Flo was over again yesterday. We decided to move my computer table into the living room as there is more light there. It is nice looking out and seeing the trees and flowers rather than looking out and seeing the neighbors blank wall. Not sure I will let it here as I know I will be bring out my knitting and paraphernalia and making a mess. I like keeping that mess out of sight to my visitors. We will see.
Wishing everyone a sunny happy Sunday.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little overcast corner of the world. Flo was over again yesterday. We decided to move my computer table into the living room as there is more light there. It is nice looking out and seeing the trees and flowers rather than looking out and seeing the neighbors blank wall. Not sure I will let it here as I know I will be bring out my knitting and paraphernalia and making a mess. I like keeping that mess out of sight to my visitors. We will see.
> Wishing everyone a sunny happy Sunday.


So glad you are not looking out at the snow now!! Enjoy the sunshine coming through your window!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am also quite glad there has been no snow for the past weeks. However, it rains almost daily. I am thankful that between the thunderstorms we often get a few hours of sunshine. So many of my friends say they are truly becoming depressed because of the weather. I refuse to let the weather get me down. I take the time to relish and enjoy the sunshine and flowers.


London Girl said:


> So glad you are not looking out at the snow now!! Enjoy the sunshine coming through your window!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am also quite glad there has been no snow for the past weeks. However, it rains almost daily. I am thankful that between the thunderstorms we often get a few hours of sunshine. So many of my friends say they are truly becoming depressed because of the weather. I refuse to let the weather get me down. I take the time to relish and enjoy the sunshine and flowers.


That's the way, think positive!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I got a Payment Protection Insurance refund (PPI), not much but enough to treat myself to this little beauty!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I got a Payment Protection Insurance refund (PPI), not much but enough to treat myself to this little beauty!!


I love it!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it!


Thanks! It was fun getting it home on my own in my little car!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I can picture you speeding down the interstate with that attached to your roof.???????? I think it is a terrific bench. 
It is great to have the center divider to accommodate your knitting project.


London Girl said:


> Thanks! It was fun getting it home on my own in my little car!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thanks! It was fun getting it home on my own in my little car!!! xxxx


Don't know how you did it!

We bought this set at the Memorial Day sale yesterday. It is going to make the rounds from front porch, all season's room and patio for awhile.


----------



## RookieRetiree

For my friends.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I got a Payment Protection Insurance refund (PPI), not much but enough to treat myself to this little beauty!!


That's great, June! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know how you did it!
> 
> We bought this set at the Memorial Day sale yesterday. It is going to make the rounds from front porch, all season's room and patio for awhile.


Great set, Jeanette! We need to get some patio pieces, too, but need a vehicle to bring them home in -- our little Jeep (which is the only vehicle we have down here atm) just isn't big enough for that sort of thing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> For my friends.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I got a Payment Protection Insurance refund (PPI), not much but enough to treat myself to this little beauty!!


Hey well done, like the look of that, is it for your new patio area? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I can picture you speeding down the interstate with that attached to your roof.???????? I think it is a terrific bench.
> It is great to have the center divider to accommodate your knitting project.


And glass of wine. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know how you did it!
> 
> We bought this set at the Memorial Day sale yesterday. It is going to make the rounds from front porch, all season's room and patio for awhile.


Very comfy looking. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I can picture you speeding down the interstate with that attached to your roof.???????? I think it is a terrific bench.
> It is great to have the center divider to accommodate your knitting project.


It will be useful for the odd cuppa or glass of vino! Best of all, the table closes down flat into the bench to seat three!! Fortunately, the supermarket is only about a quarter of a mile up the road so just drove home very v e r y slowly!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey well done, like the look of that, is it for your new patio area? xxxx


No, that's not really big enough to put anything on. This is to replace the bench my mum bought us when we moved in here, which is now falling apart! I shall be sad to let it go but scared to sit on it now!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> For my friends.


❤????????????


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know how you did it!
> 
> We bought this set at the Memorial Day sale yesterday. It is going to make the rounds from front porch, all season's room and patio for awhile.


Wow, that's very nice! My bench is self assembly so the pack is only about the size of a thick door! One of the porters from the supermarket got it in the car for me but only just!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey well done, like the look of that, is it for your new patio area? xxxx


It came from Morrisons Jacky!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It came from Morrisons Jacky!! Xxxx


Don't remember seeing those at ours, on the other hand wasn't really looking. We've got so many plants for sale outside ours it's like a jungle out there. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I haven't spoken to a soul today but that's ok. I've come to bed to message you all and to watch my TVs. I've got some serials to watch. 

Last night Stephen texted me to say he was fine, and he told me about Matthew, the youngest. Nearly 19. He got his results from his first year module for university. I'm sticking my chest out here...he got A FIRST which goes towards his degree. I'm proud. I've put my chest back in because it's not such a pretty sight. 

It's been cold and windy here today. And it poured with rain this morning. 16C. 

I hope you are all enjoying the holiday weekend. I'll catch up


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I haven't spoken to a soul today but that's ok. I've come to bed to message you all and to watch my TVs. I've got some serials to watch.
> 
> Last night Stephen texted me to say he was fine, and he told me about Matthew, the youngest. Nearly 19. He got his results from his first year module for university. I'm sticking my chest out here...he got A FIRST which goes towards his degree. I'm proud. I've put my chest back in because it's not such a pretty sight.
> 
> It's been cold and windy here today. And it poured with rain this morning. 16C.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the holiday weekend. I'll catch up


Well done, Matthew! And you've a right to be proud, Susan. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I haven't spoken to a soul today but that's ok. I've come to bed to message you all and to watch my TVs. I've got some serials to watch.
> 
> Last night Stephen texted me to say he was fine, and he told me about Matthew, the youngest. Nearly 19. He got his results from his first year module for university. I'm sticking my chest out here...he got A FIRST which goes towards his degree. I'm proud. I've put my chest back in because it's not such a pretty sight.
> 
> It's been cold and windy here today. And it poured with rain this morning. 16C.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the holiday weekend. I'll catch up


Fantastic....deservedly proud grandma.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> For my friends.


Pool I just love that rookie, it's great for Josephine, it's got Bentley on the front.....good buy on your patio furniture too.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I haven't spoken to a soul today but that's ok. I've come to bed to message you all and to watch my TVs. I've got some serials to watch.
> 
> Last night Stephen texted me to say he was fine, and he told me about Matthew, the youngest. Nearly 19. He got his results from his first year module for university. I'm sticking my chest out here...he got A FIRST which goes towards his degree. I'm proud. I've put my chest back in because it's not such a pretty sight.
> 
> It's been cold and windy here today. And it poured with rain this morning. 16C.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the holiday weekend. I'll catch up


Very well done that Matthew!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> For my friends.


That is cute. X


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Those are some gorgeous view ????❤


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Those are some gorgeous view ????❤


Thank you xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven’t been around. I have been trying to keep up but failing. I will continue later. Our internet has been really terrible lately.
Exciting day here today our local football team Charlton Athletic were playing at Wembley in a promotion play off, we won. My DD got tickets for herself & O, his first match. His friend is a massive fan & gave him a kit which he had outgrown. DD wore her shirt which she last wore 21 years ago, that was the last time we played at Wembley! I’ll catch up, love to you all.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> For my friends.


To cute ????


----------



## linkan

June I love the photo of you and your friend. That is just the sweetest ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I got a Payment Protection Insurance refund (PPI), not much but enough to treat myself to this little beauty!!


Great buy???? very nice


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know how you did it!
> 
> We bought this set at the Memorial Day sale yesterday. It is going to make the rounds from front porch, all season's room and patio for awhile.


I like this one too looks very comfy ????


----------



## linkan

Susan well done to your Matthew, tell him his auntie's are all super proud of him ????


----------



## linkan

Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


She's so adorable.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


Too cute! :sm24: :sm24: ????????????xxxoo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


Awww look how awake she is!! She is so cute!!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay..
> Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not.
> 
> Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God!
> 
> Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it.
> Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.
> 
> Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away.
> Time for a shower and a nap!
> 
> Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with alot accomplished and I got to see this...


Horrible day, but lovely end to it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but clouding over Wales. Having a quick sit down and catch up before I start packing again. Got a fair bit done yesterday, just have to get a boot up DH's backside to get him moving. See you later hopefully. Have a good weekend. xx


I hope you get here moving! I have wanted to c ome over, and do that for you, especially as you have problems with you knee!! I hope it worked. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Have a good Saturday everyone. Judi I hope your Saturday has been a good one.
> 
> I'm off to get a pair of glasses for work as I managed to lose the pair I keep there


You need to find a new place to keep them. Do you have a bag that you always take to school?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned for today so might just laze around and craft. Been doing some more spinning and it is definitely getting better. Find it very relaxing.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Once your spinning gets "better", it is very difficult to get that rustic look, back to your spinning! I don't want that look, but those that do, and have been spinning for years, apparently have difficulty getting "that" look again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little wet corner of the world. Rained yesterday, raining today, will rain tomorrow and Monday. We have nothing planned for this holiday weekend.
> Take care everyone and enjoy your Saturday.


I am hearing baby birds, in our trees, and one of my DD's has found baby gekko's in her house, or yard! It is a bit early for them, but our recent extended summer has tricked them into producing their young earlier! This little Lizard is very tiny, so I really hope it, and any others that have arrived, survives long enough to see the spring! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Very difficult on crutches, obviously not working, I need someone with steel toe-caps. xx


I could send one, or both, of my SIL's over! They are both very hard working young men, and are very good at getting things done. they might be a little tired when they get there, but they will get things done; but they might not get there in time for your moving date! Xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Everybody is quiet today. I hope that that is because the sun is shining and you are all making the most of it (other than Jackie of course!)


Are you sitting down, or even sleeping, I actually slept through the night - for 9 hours, but it ares ought time here!
I think winter has finally arrived also! The temperatures here have finally dropped, and we have had some RAIN, which we dont get very often! For those who are getting too much rain, I would gladly welcolm it down here! I think every where, except the Eastern States, need a lot more water than we usually have! Jinx, I will try and send you some of our Sunshine and warmth, but don't think it will be too successful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Very difficult on crutches, obviously not working, I need someone with steel toe-caps. xx





SaxonLady said:


> Not flip-flops then.


Janet, I think that "flip flops" will be quite enough, because you have been wearing them forever, and I think you would know how to get the best punishment, from them!???? ......... I need an emoji for a pair of thongs, preferably with sheel caps!!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, 22'C today!!
> 
> I have been invited to an afternoon drinks party 60 miles away, by a former school friend, who I haven't met or spoken to since 1956!!! We became friends again on FaceBook about 20 years ago and it was her 70th birthday yesterday, hence the party!! Will post a 'then and now' picture later, if I can!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and take care!! xxxxxxxxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Have fun! xxxooo


Yes, enjoy yourself, totally; then get home safely! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has been quiet. I've finished packing all clothes, defrosted the freezer now I've got rid of the food in it, just need some cooperation from a certain party who thinks cutting the grass is more important than anything I ask to be done. Oh well, think I'm done for the day now, maybe. xx


Perhaps it's time to trade-in for a newer model, just for a week, or three, then see how you feel when it comes time to change back to the original model, again! xoxoxo.


----------



## run4fittness

Islander said:


> Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


What beauty!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Beautiful! Thank you for the pictures. Looks like paradise.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a great afternoon with my old school friend, Barbara. Her and her husband love folk music and we had several performances in the garden from their friends, a really lovely crowd. Some pictures.....!!!


You still have those lovely smiles and twinkle in your eyes. Were the friends we made in the 50s the best! I meet two of mine and value them more than my diamond.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


Wow! Those are great. You do fine photography.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I can picture you speeding down the interstate with that attached to your roof.???????? I think it is a terrific bench.
> It is great to have the center divider to accommodate your knitting project.


Funny, I thought that too.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Once your spinning gets "better", it is very difficult to get that rustic look, back to your spinning! I don't want that look, but those that do, and have been spinning for years, apparently have difficulty getting "that" look again! xoxoxo


I'm still at the rustic stage. Did some weaving with it last night and am pleased with how it's going. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

Quick good morning for now from a cold, wet Wales. Our last full day at this house and loads to do. Will get going now and see you when I see you. Have a good holiday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick good morning for now from a cold, wet Wales. Our last full day at this house and loads to do. Will get going now and see you when I see you. Have a good holiday. xx


Thinking of you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely lunch at a local Mexican restaurant yesterday with Mr P and the girls. Then when we came home LM helped me make a piece of felt and I also felted a piece of weaving. In the evening I started another piece of weaving with yarn I have spun. 

Nothing much planned for today except a bit more felting and weaving. It is a Bank Holiday here so no KnitWIts.

Good luck Jacky on getting it all done and happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been around. I have been trying to keep up but failing. I will continue later. Our internet has been really terrible lately.
> Exciting day here today our local football team Charlton Athletic were playing at Wembley in a promotion play off, we won. My DD got tickets for herself & O, his first match. His friend is a massive fan & gave him a kit which he had outgrown. DD wore her shirt which she last wore 21 years ago, that was the last time we played at Wembley! I'll catch up, love to you all.


You may have seen that my lot were there too, right up the top of the stands, they were all so excited!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


She is gorgeous, not surprising, given her genetics!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick good morning for now from a cold, wet Wales. Our last full day at this house and loads to do. Will get going now and see you when I see you. Have a good holiday. xx


With you in spirit love!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 19'C here today, allegedly!!

I'm off to the cinema with Miriam shortly, we are going to see Rocket Man, the Elton John bio-pic. DH wasn't too keen on this film but we will still go to the cinema tomorrow to see something else! Have a good one everybody, especially our Jacky, thinking of you!! Oh, by the way, little Charlotte is 7 today!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 19'C here today, allegedly!!
> 
> I'm off to the cinema with Miriam shortly, we are going to see Rocket Man, the Elton John bio-pic. DH wasn't too keen on this film but we will still go to the cinema tomorrow to see something else! Have a good one everybody, especially our Jacky, thinking of you!! Oh, by the way, little Charlotte is 7 today!!! xxxxxxxxx


Happy Birthday Charlotte, where did those years go. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Birthday Charlotte, where did those years go. xxxx


I know!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EDT and 12’C (54’F)
I missed the biggest fibre festival in my area on Saturday. Forgot all about it. (How did that happen?)
On Sunday we did go to the Warkworth Lilac Festival. The lilacs aren’t blooming this year yet, but we wandered all over the town and stopped at all the craft booths that we could find. There were a bunch of ladies my age doing a belly dance demonstration in the main square. One lady was even in cancer treatment and had no hair. DD bought a bunch of yarn at one of the stores. It was a lovely day for a walk.
All of the leaves have popped out on the trees now. Everything looks very green.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 19'C here today, allegedly!!
> 
> I'm off to the cinema with Miriam shortly, we are going to see Rocket Man, the Elton John bio-pic. DH wasn't too keen on this film but we will still go to the cinema tomorrow to see something else! Have a good one everybody, especially our Jacky, thinking of you!! Oh, by the way, little Charlotte is 7 today!!! xxxxxxxxx


Enjoy the show.
Happy birthday to Charlotte.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick good morning for now from a cold, wet Wales. Our last full day at this house and loads to do. Will get going now and see you when I see you. Have a good holiday. xx


Wishing you all the best.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely lunch at a local Mexican restaurant yesterday with Mr P and the girls. Then when we came home LM helped me make a piece of felt and I also felted a piece of weaving. In the evening I started another piece of weaving with yarn I have spun.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a bit more felting and weaving. It is a Bank Holiday here so no KnitWIts.
> 
> Good luck Jacky on getting it all done and happy Monday everyone. xx


It sounds like you are felting everything!
I'd like to see some of your home spun.
Happy Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick good morning for now from a cold, wet Wales. Our last full day at this house and loads to do. Will get going now and see you when I see you. Have a good holiday. xx


Best of luck on getting everything ready for the move.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Are you sitting down, or even sleeping, I actually slept through the night - for 9 hours, but it ares ought time here!
> I think winter has finally arrived also! The temperatures here have finally dropped, and we have had some RAIN, which we dont get very often! For those who are getting too much rain, I would gladly welcolm it down here! I think every where, except the Eastern States, need a lot more water than we usually have! Jinx, I will try and send you some of our Sunshine and warmth, but don't think it will be too successful! xoxoxo


We actually had sun for both weekend days. I think that is a first for this year. We did have awesome thunderstorms roll through Friday and Friday night. They kept knocking out my TV.
I'm glad you are finally getting cooler temps. Maybe that is why you slept better?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am hearing baby birds, in our trees, and one of my DD's has found baby gekko's in her house, or yard! It is a bit early for them, but our recent extended summer has tricked them into producing their young earlier! This little Lizard is very tiny, so I really hope it, and any others that have arrived, survives long enough to see the spring! ????????


We have some already fledged little birds coming to the feeders. Mum must have been sitting on the eggs while she was getting snow on top of her.
My sister has a couple of frogs in her swimming pool. She is trying to scoop them out before they lay eggs but they are really fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


CUTIE!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been around. I have been trying to keep up but failing. I will continue later. Our internet has been really terrible lately.
> Exciting day here today our local football team Charlton Athletic were playing at Wembley in a promotion play off, we won. My DD got tickets for herself & O, his first match. His friend is a massive fan & gave him a kit which he had outgrown. DD wore her shirt which she last wore 21 years ago, that was the last time we played at Wembley! I'll catch up, love to you all.


I hope your team wins so little O can enjoy all the excitement.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I haven't spoken to a soul today but that's ok. I've come to bed to message you all and to watch my TVs. I've got some serials to watch.
> 
> Last night Stephen texted me to say he was fine, and he told me about Matthew, the youngest. Nearly 19. He got his results from his first year module for university. I'm sticking my chest out here...he got A FIRST which goes towards his degree. I'm proud. I've put my chest back in because it's not such a pretty sight.
> 
> It's been cold and windy here today. And it poured with rain this morning. 16C.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the holiday weekend. I'll catch up


Well done Matthew. You Deserve to be a proud grandma.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 19'C here today, allegedly!!
> 
> I'm off to the cinema with Miriam shortly, we are going to see Rocket Man, the Elton John bio-pic. DH wasn't too keen on this film but we will still go to the cinema tomorrow to see something else! Have a good one everybody, especially our Jacky, thinking of you!! Oh, by the way, little Charlotte is 7 today!!! xxxxxxxxx


Oh my goodness ❣❣ happy birthday Charlotte. I can hardly believe it ????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No, that's not really big enough to put anything on. This is to replace the bench my mum bought us when we moved in here, which is now falling apart! I shall be sad to let it go but scared to sit on it now!! Xxxx


My sister has soon stools in her kitchen that only teddy bears can sit on because they fall apart with anything heavier. She has hauled these stools from house to house as she has moved. I keep asking her when she will buy replacements.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Great set, Jeanette! We need to get some patio pieces, too, but need a vehicle to bring them home in -- our little Jeep (which is the only vehicle we have down here atm) just isn't big enough for that sort of thing. xxxooo


Will anybody deliver?


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> For my friends.


Nice kitty cup. And the kitty isn't wrestling with the yarn!!


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know how you did it!
> 
> We bought this set at the Memorial Day sale yesterday. It is going to make the rounds from front porch, all season's room and patio for awhile.


That looks comfortable. I'd get new chairs for our back patio if I could actually sit out there without being eaten by mosquitos. There usually only a couple of hours in the middle of the day that are bug free and I'm not usually sitting during those times. (Usually running to try to do all the things I need to do before the bugs come back). I'd like to attach a screen house to the back of the house. We even looked at one at the hardware store.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I got a Payment Protection Insurance refund (PPI), not much but enough to treat myself to this little beauty!!


 That pop up table in the centre is a great idea. Nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am also quite glad there has been no snow for the past weeks. However, it rains almost daily. I am thankful that between the thunderstorms we often get a few hours of sunshine. So many of my friends say they are truly becoming depressed because of the weather. I refuse to let the weather get me down. I take the time to relish and enjoy the sunshine and flowers.


Things look much better here now that the leaves have all popped open.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little overcast corner of the world. Flo was over again yesterday. We decided to move my computer table into the living room as there is more light there. It is nice looking out and seeing the trees and flowers rather than looking out and seeing the neighbors blank wall. Not sure I will let it here as I know I will be bring out my knitting and paraphernalia and making a mess. I like keeping that mess out of sight to my visitors. We will see.
> Wishing everyone a sunny happy Sunday.


Can you get a storage box to put beside the computer desk? When visitors come the knitting can be popped into the storage box. I have a nice cube with brown suede on it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a good idea, things are simmering already and definitely don't need stirring. xx :sm23: :sm16:


I hope the pot doesn't boil over. You'll be moved soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Bella-kitty wants her breakfast so Iâm going to get going.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick good morning for now from a cold, wet Wales. Our last full day at this house and loads to do. Will get going now and see you when I see you. Have a good holiday. xx


Hope it all goes well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 19'C here today, allegedly!!
> 
> I'm off to the cinema with Miriam shortly, we are going to see Rocket Man, the Elton John bio-pic. DH wasn't too keen on this film but we will still go to the cinema tomorrow to see something else! Have a good one everybody, especially our Jacky, thinking of you!! Oh, by the way, little Charlotte is 7 today!!! xxxxxxxxx


Happy Birthday to little Charlotte! Enjoy the outing with Miriam. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EDT and 12'C (54'F)
> I missed the biggest fibre festival in my area on Saturday. Forgot all about it. (How did that happen?)
> On Sunday we did go to the Warkworth Lilac Festival. The lilacs aren't blooming this year yet, but we wandered all over the town and stopped at all the craft booths that we could find. There were a bunch of ladies my age doing a belly dance demonstration in the main square. One lady was even in cancer treatment and had no hair. DD bought a bunch of yarn at one of the stores. It was a lovely day for a walk.
> All of the leaves have popped out on the trees now. Everything looks very green.


Sorry about missing the fibre festival, but Sunday sounds like a lot of fun. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Will anybody deliver?


Oh, probably, but for a lot of $s as we're so far out. Will just wait until we get our truck down here, which hopefully will be soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Bella-kitty wants her breakfast so Iâm going to get going.
> Everyone have a lovely day.


She's looking at you asking when you're going to feed her. She's a beautiful kitty! xxxooo


----------



## Roses and cats

nitz8catz said:


> Bella-kitty wants her breakfast so Iâm going to get going.
> Everyone have a lovely day.


Your Bella-kitty is just gorgeous!


----------



## Roses and cats

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Your garden so beautiful that I had say something.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> She's looking at you asking when you're going to feed her. She's a beautiful kitty! xxxooo


I agree, she's so pretty. I love her name too.


----------



## PurpleFi

Roses and cats said:


> Your garden so beautiful that I had say something.


Thank you from me and Bentley


----------



## PurpleFi

Mav. Here's some of my spinning and weaving using my homespun wool. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Stephen came home last night from his weekend away in Scotland. The weather won the battle. I sighed a sigh of relief but never said anything. You need good weather when your boating and scuba diving. I've not heard from them today.

Marg came up for a cup of Yorkshire tea, and we discussed the EU election. Neither one of us knew what we were talking about, so we went back to discussing the soaps. We got more sense out of that subject.

I'm hoping my over 60's are on tomorrow. I can't believe it's a week tomorrow since I left Josephine. I must unpack my case....????

I expect Barnie will be excited for tomorrow. Better her than me. I don't envy you all that work Jackie, good luck to you. 

I'll catch up now. I started watching VICTORIA , the last series last night. I'll watch another episode tonight. Have a great night. Luv yawl.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's raining and 13C. I've done some more laundry and had a pamper day. I've not heard a word from Stephen. He says he'll txt me every night. So he might text tonight. Tidied the kitchen this morning and that's about my lot. I've done a few sodukos , hard ones as well.
> 
> Hope you are having a great day whatever you are doing. I'll catch up.
> 
> OBTW I've got the woodpecker back, the noisy bird. But it's great to see it. And the Albert bird, but I haven't seen him today. Bet you all think I'm mad....crazy....well you'd be right.


then I am as well. I love the fact that there is a sparrow in my rose bush.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Your garden is perfect. No wonder you want to paint in it.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


She's enjoying the bath, there's that smirk again. She knows how to play the game. She's lovely


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a great afternoon with my old school friend, Barbara. Her and her husband love folk music and we had several performances in the garden from their friends, a really lovely crowd. Some pictures.....!!!


What a wonderful meet-up. I envy you the real pleasure you got from your day.


----------



## SaxonLady

wendyacz said:


> So fabulous that you have kept in touch, I have friends since Kindergarten...65+ years. so special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hello again Wendy. I don't even remember anyone from Kindergarten.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


You are such a good photographer!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 19'C here today, allegedly!!
> 
> I'm off to the cinema with Miriam shortly, we are going to see Rocket Man, the Elton John bio-pic. DH wasn't too keen on this film but we will still go to the cinema tomorrow to see something else! Have a good one everybody, especially our Jacky, thinking of you!! Oh, by the way, little Charlotte is 7 today!!! xxxxxxxxx


Happy birthday Charlotte, how those years have flown. I think of her in her hats. She was Another beautiful baby in our cyber family.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you are felting everything!
> I'd like to see some of your home spun.
> Happy Monday.


I can vouch for it nitz. Some of its beautiful. Bentley likes it too. He likes my handbag as well. But that's a different tale.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> For my friends.


Thank you. What an adorable cup.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I haven't spoken to a soul today but that's ok. I've come to bed to message you all and to watch my TVs. I've got some serials to watch.
> 
> Last night Stephen texted me to say he was fine, and he told me about Matthew, the youngest. Nearly 19. He got his results from his first year module for university. I'm sticking my chest out here...he got A FIRST which goes towards his degree. I'm proud. I've put my chest back in because it's not such a pretty sight.
> 
> It's been cold and windy here today. And it poured with rain this morning. 16C.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the holiday weekend. I'll catch up


Your chest is as lovely as the rest of you, and your grandsons are brilliant. You be just as proud as you like.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been around. I have been trying to keep up but failing. I will continue later. Our internet has been really terrible lately.
> Exciting day here today our local football team Charlton Athletic were playing at Wembley in a promotion play off, we won. My DD got tickets for herself & O, his first match. His friend is a massive fan & gave him a kit which he had outgrown. DD wore her shirt which she last wore 21 years ago, that was the last time we played at Wembley! I'll catch up, love to you all.


Little O must be over the moon!! What a first trip to a match. He'll think they're all like that.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


She looks a bit apprehensive, but sooooooo cute.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 19'C here today, allegedly!!
> 
> I'm off to the cinema with Miriam shortly, we are going to see Rocket Man, the Elton John bio-pic. DH wasn't too keen on this film but we will still go to the cinema tomorrow to see something else! Have a good one everybody, especially our Jacky, thinking of you!! Oh, by the way, little Charlotte is 7 today!!! xxxxxxxxx


I hope she had a good one. It's probably already Tuesday there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Both are beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady

Roses and cats said:


> Your garden so beautiful that I had say something.


Hello, and you are welcome to pop in any time.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you from me and Bentley


Tiger!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EDT and 12'C (54'F)
> I missed the biggest fibre festival in my area on Saturday. Forgot all about it. (How did that happen?)
> On Sunday we did go to the Warkworth Lilac Festival. The lilacs aren't blooming this year yet, but we wandered all over the town and stopped at all the craft booths that we could find. There were a bunch of ladies my age doing a belly dance demonstration in the main square. One lady was even in cancer treatment and had no hair. DD bought a bunch of yarn at one of the stores. It was a lovely day for a walk.
> All of the leaves have popped out on the trees now. Everything looks very green.


What a difference some leaves on the tree makes!! There is a weeping willow at the end of next door's garden and I love to watch it turn from winter stark to green billows!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh my goodness ❣❣ happy birthday Charlotte. I can hardly believe it ????


You will be saying that about Rosebud before you know it so make the most of the baby days!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> What a wonderful meet-up. I envy you the real pleasure you got from your day.


Thanks Saxy, it was lovely!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I hope she had a good one. It's probably already Tuesday there.


They are about 6 hours ahead, I think!!


----------



## London Girl

I may have posted this before but this is the latest pic of Theo and Charlotte!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mav. Here's some of my spinning and weaving using my homespun wool. Xxxx


That looks great! :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I may have posted this before but this is the latest pic of Theo and Charlotte!


Great photo! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Gorgeous xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adorable.


----------



## grandma susan

Thid is what stephen saw undewater. The guillimots thought they had food


----------



## grandma susan

This is strphen. I


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> This is strphen. I


Amazing photos x


----------



## grandma susan

And some more. Hope iyd not boring.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> And some more. Hope iyd not boring.


Fabulous xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thid is what stephen saw undewater. The guillimots thought they had food


How fun for him! What wonderful photos! Thank you for sharing. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Evening all I've finally managed to get here, oh boy what a day, almost done now, I think, just a few more things to pack and load into the car. Now having my TM before crawling into bed, I think tomorrow is going to come mightily quick. Won't be on in the morning but will try and catch up tomorrow when we get to our hotel. We're celebrating with our last log fire tonight. See you all soon. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh yeah! No more hauling logs and cleaning up that mess. Enjoy you last night of slumber there. I am sure you have a lot of memories in your beautiful barn. So glad everything finally came together for you. Hope you find the perfect little love nest for you and your hubby. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all I've finally managed to get here, oh boy what a day, almost done now, I think, just a few more things to pack and load into the car. Now having my TM before crawling into bed, I think tomorrow is going to come mightily quick. Won't be on in the morning but will try and catch up tomorrow when we get to our hotel. We're celebrating with our last log fire tonight. See you all soon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all I've finally managed to get here, oh boy what a day, almost done now, I think, just a few more things to pack and load into the car. Now having my TM before crawling into bed, I think tomorrow is going to come mightily quick. Won't be on in the morning but will try and catch up tomorrow when we get to our hotel. We're celebrating with our last log fire tonight. See you all soon. xx


Glad you made it through today. Enjoy your TM. Safe travels tomorrow! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Thanks everyone for sharing all the wonderful pictures. I enjoyed each and every one. We are off again to celebrate a wet and wild Memorial Day.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing all the wonderful pictures. I enjoyed each and every one. We are off again to celebrate a wet and wild Memorial Day.


Enjoy your celebration. We have sunny and a bit breezy here today and it's only supposed to be around 72F today. Heating up to upper 80s to low 90sF by the end of the week, though. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all I've finally managed to get here, oh boy what a day, almost done now, I think, just a few more things to pack and load into the car. Now having my TM before crawling into bed, I think tomorrow is going to come mightily quick. Won't be on in the morning but will try and catch up tomorrow when we get to our hotel. We're celebrating with our last log fire tonight. See you all soon. xx


Sleep well and safe travels tomorrow!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you from me and Bentley


Look at him getting all posey???? I think he may love the camera as much as it loves him


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> And some more. Hope iyd not boring.


These are all incredible ???????? definitely not boring! ???? I love seeing everyones photos ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I may have posted this before but this is the latest pic of Theo and Charlotte!


As much a princess as ever and absolutely gorgeous both of them ????????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all I've finally managed to get here, oh boy what a day, almost done now, I think, just a few more things to pack and load into the car. Now having my TM before crawling into bed, I think tomorrow is going to come mightily quick. Won't be on in the morning but will try and catch up tomorrow when we get to our hotel. We're celebrating with our last log fire tonight. See you all soon. xx


And with the dawn a new chapter begins ????. 
I hope it's full of joy and stress free.
Be safe sister ???? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Our niece and her two little girls. She's holding my Rosebud so it's hard to see that she is due in July with another girl ????
I love the smile on Lily's face the one in the middle. ???? So cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Our niece and her two little girls. She's holding my Rosebud so it's hard to see that she is due in July with another girl ????
> I love the smile on Lily's face the one in the middle. ???? So cute.


Lovely girls.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barney. Best wishes on your journey!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's raining and 13C. I've done some more laundry and had a pamper day. I've not heard a word from Stephen. He says he'll txt me every night. So he might text tonight. Tidied the kitchen this morning and that's about my lot. I've done a few sodukos , hard ones as well.
> 
> Hope you are having a great day whatever you are doing. I'll catch up.
> 
> OBTW I've got the woodpecker back, the noisy bird. But it's great to see it. And the Albert bird, but I haven't seen him today. Bet you all think I'm mad....crazy....well you'd be right.


Susan, I can fully understand why you are so happy to hear his friendly tapping on your chimney. I miss certain birds that are missing from my yard, fourty sore that the culprits are feral, or roaming domestic, cats! I am planning what plants will be in my garden, to attract the birds, and insects, into my yard!
One thing I would like to do though, is to make a " Bee Motel", for any Native Bees to access, if they want to use them! I am not knowledgable enough to set up, and mountain, Beehives for the introduced Honey Bees, and most of our Native Bees are mainly solitary dwellers. ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay..
> Too Jen to the wic office.. for any who don't know what it is , they give you vouchers for food when your pregnant. and then , you either get formula vouchers or keep food vouchers , depending on if your nursing or not.
> 
> Then off to pay her toll bridge bill. $196.00 ???? needles to say she is not to cross any more toll bridge so help me God!
> 
> Then picked up my meds, traffic was ridiculous all because one red light was flashing! Luckily in my way home they had policemen directing traffic because of it.
> Back to Jen's house to drop her off and inspect some papers from the landlord, then talked to landlord. Ugh.
> 
> Finally made it home and cooked some smokes sausage for Mr E. I told him the day before that I would, so I did. Made him hash browns to go with it. Now I'm overheated kitchens been tidied and dishes put away.
> Time for a shower and a nap!
> 
> Got my feet up and a cool drink in my hand???????? a good day with alot accomplished and I got to see this...


I asked DH to guess how old Marcelirna was, from her photo - remembering that 3 of mine were well over 9lb, but DH thought she might be about 6 months old! He was a little bemused by her age! xoxoxo.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Helped Mr P tidy the garage yesterday, and he calls me a horder!!! Then in the afternoon I made one of my pieces of weaving into a little bag. Need to do a bit of top stitching on it and add a strap.

Off to meet up with the coven this morning and then I have to go into town to do a bit of shopping.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> She does smile and it's ridiculous cute ???? She will look at you and her eyes will move over your whole face just taking it all in. I did a little test yesterday.. she was looking at me like that, so I stuck out my tongue.. she copied me! I did it several more times and Everytime she copied me. She's freaking brilliant I swear ???? 2 weeks old today ????????


Did you also know that when a baby is hungry, they will poke their tongue out, to signal their hunger? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sat in the garden and did some drawing and painting today. It was lovely and sunny and the garden is looking great.


Your garden is STUNNING, and I can only dream of having a garden like that, unless I want to spend huge amounts of $$$$, so I am making a spectacular Arid Garden, I hope! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a great afternoon with my old school friend, Barbara. Her and her husband love folk music and we had several performances in the garden from their friends, a really lovely crowd. Some pictures.....!!!





PurpleFi said:


> You haven't changed a bit ????xxxxx


She hasn't; has she! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Put your up feet up and have a rest.





Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jacki! You have earned a rest! xxxooo


You have definitely earned your rest, and you also totally deserve that rest! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Thid is what stephen saw undewater. The guillimots thought they had food


Great photo!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> This is strphen. I


Another good one! My two in Vietnam were crazy about diving, had all the gear and their PADIs but once Charlotte came along, 
they would have had to take turns in the water and you aren't supposed to go alone. They still have the gear so I expect they will get back to it when the kids are older.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> And some more. Hope iyd not boring.


Wonderful!! Never boring!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Our niece and her two little girls. She's holding my Rosebud so it's hard to see that she is due in July with another girl ????
> I love the smile on Lily's face the one in the middle. ???? So cute.


That's a lovely picture!! I think we may have met your niece at your mum and dad's when we were over there? Tell her 'Hi'!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linka said:


> She does smile and it's ridiculous cute ???? She will look at you and her eyes will move over your whole face just taking it all in. I did a little test yesterday.. she was looking at me like that, so I stuck out my tongue.. she copied me! I did it several more times and Everytime she copied me. She's freaking brilliant I swear ???? 2 weeks old today ????????


My DD4 had a bit of a rough birth, when she made an appearance, but she had no problems from that experience! I saw her, from less than a week old, give out quiet a few of those gorgeous, tiny newborn smiles. So Ange, you can imagine my surprise when, in the middle of a very cold Winter night, I heard what I thought was a tiny bell, then I looked into her crib, and her little arms were waving around, and she was also laughing; and it was also such a unique and sweet sound. I kept hoping I would hear her little laugh again. She was such a happy baby, and a happy child; once I got rid of the genetic doner, and her child laugh was exactly the same as her new born baby laugh, and although her voice is now an adult female voice, the only change in her laugh, is that the sound of it has deepened a little, but has not changed in any way at all!

I hope little Marcellina. keeps on smiling, because there is nothing sweeter, than seeing a tiny baby smiling, apparently before s/he is old enough to be able to even know how to smile! 
You and I know, that babys can smile, especially if they see everyone around them, smiling!????????????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Helped Mr P tidy the garage yesterday, and he calls me a horder!!! Then in the afternoon I made one of my pieces of weaving into a little bag. Need to do a bit of top stitching on it and add a strap.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven this morning and then I have to go into town to do a bit of shopping.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Your garden has so much charisma. Mine is just starting to get pretty. The meadow with the rock wall will soon have lots of wild flowers in it. xoxo


Beautiful flowers, I am still trying to get my garden growing; but am going for Arid lands plants only, and fortunately there are some beautiful plants within that group. xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It was 95F today and we had a last minute get together at our parents house as one of my nieces will be 22 on Tuesday it was so nice seeing everyone because we were so close to the whole family being there and yes I held that little adorable bundle of joy!





Islander said:


> What a lovely day you had, hope it wasn't too hot for you though. xoxox


Having a family gathering is great, and if part of the family lives away from every one else; it is even better! I love having a get together with my girls, especially now that DD4, and family have shifted to a different region! I am really missing those girls!
DD4 has instructed them on how to behave, when we are having a Video Call, so now I can talk to each of them, and they each have their own time, to tell me whatever they want to say, then I can have an uninterrupted chat with their mother. 
I think we will be visiting them through the week, possibly on a monthly basis, then we have the weekend for DD3 and her family! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a breezy and wet Wales. Have got dinner all ready and having a quick sit down before a at least try and finish off upstairs. Then have to bring a the things packed that we are taking with us downstairs, that should be fun, hope I don't break my neck. Hope you all have a much more peaceful day than I'm going to have. xx


I really hope that you didn't have to shift all of those packed boxes, from the upstairs, to the downstairs, but I am fairly sure that you are going to tell me that you did exactly what you said you would do! My heart really does go out to you! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Wendy, we got in touch only 20 year ago, via Friends Reunited, which is sadly no more. We have Facebook, especially our old school group, to thank for us finally meeting up. I know technology is sometimes the bane of our lives but, it is responsible for some wonderful things in the world!!


Technology definitely has many negative things attributed to it, with good reason; but there are also many positive things, that are only available, because of the different elements of this technology. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos Trish, our rhododendrons have not done too well this year due to lack of rain last year. How's things going with you? xx


Now I know that there can be a drought in any country, but it is just so difficult for me, to contemplate what a drought would be like in England! It is really something, that I would never have considered happening in your country! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> No, it is a natural pond and we have toads and newts. xx


That is much better for the creatures in your area! Also good for your local environment! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am also quite glad there has been no snow for the past weeks. However, it rains almost daily. I am thankful that between the thunderstorms we often get a few hours of sunshine. So many of my friends say they are truly becoming depressed because of the weather. I refuse to let the weather get me down. I take the time to relish and enjoy the sunshine and flowers.


That is the best way to do things, and if you are able to keep your mood up, then that is one medication, that will not be added to the ones that you may already be taking! I hate having medications to my list! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I got a Payment Protection Insurance refund (PPI), not much but enough to treat myself to this little beauty!!


That is a lovely duel seat, and the little table between the seats, looks quite sturdy! Just right for enjoying the summer days ☀????????, that will be coming your way, soonish!
I say that, because I think our Winter has arrived! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> For my friends.


Awww ...... that is a very nice picture, on the cup! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It will be useful for the odd cuppa or glass of vino! Best of all, the table closes down flat into the bench to seat three!! Fortunately, the supermarket is only about a quarter of a mile up the road so just drove home very v e r y slowly!!


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No, that's not really big enough to put anything on. This is to replace the bench my mum bought us when we moved in here, which is now falling apart! I shall be sad to let it go but scared to sit on it now!! Xxxx


Just transfer the association of your mum, from the old seat, to your new seat! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's very nice! My bench is self assembly so the pack is only about the size of a thick door! One of the porters from the supermarket got it in the car for me but only just!! Xxxx


AT least it did fit, & you didn't have to pay delivery fees! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I haven't spoken to a soul today but that's ok. I've come to bed to message you all and to watch my TVs. I've got some serials to watch.
> 
> Last night Stephen texted me to say he was fine, and he told me about Matthew, the youngest. Nearly 19. He got his results from his first year module for university. I'm sticking my chest out here...he got A FIRST which goes towards his degree. I'm proud. I've put my chest back in because it's not such a pretty sight.
> 
> It's been cold and windy here today. And it poured with rain this morning. 16C.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the holiday weekend. I'll catch up


Well done, and Congratulations to Matthew, for the results of his first Module! I hope he does as well, in his next Module! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her first official bath yesterday because the rest of her belly button fell off. She's got a bit if an outie???? after her wash her hair stood up straight for hours ???? cuuuuute. I'm maybe a little biased though lol. This was my favorite bath picture.


Gorgeous little girl! I think she might challenge a few people, if she continues with that type of look! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Well my friends, I need to go to bed now, and try to sleep; as I need to get up early tomorrow, for my Craft day; So please send some good sleep vibes, to help me sleep.
I hope everyone hasa great day! xoxono


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:04 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Its raining and windy.
I've taken a couple days off work to get my car straightened out. I have another car that I am trying to buy but getting finances and stuff sorted while not having a car is difficult. I've done a lot of it on the computer and by phone. Hopefully we will get my old 2005 Honda Civic up to the dealership tonight as a trade-in.
I got several repeats done on an old project from 2016. The yarn is discontinued but it feels like butter and is just lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well my friends, I need to go to bed now, and try to sleep; as I need to get up early tomorrow, for my Craft day; So please send some good sleep vibes, to help me sleep.
> I hope everyone hasa great day! xoxono


I hope you pace yourself at Craft day, but still have a lovely time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Your garden is STUNNING, and I can only dream of having a garden like that, unless I want to spend huge amounts of $$$$, so I am making a spectacular Arid Garden, I hope! ????????????????


And I;m sure that will also be stunning in an arid way.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Helped Mr P tidy the garage yesterday, and he calls me a horder!!! Then in the afternoon I made one of my pieces of weaving into a little bag. Need to do a bit of top stitching on it and add a strap.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven this morning and then I have to go into town to do a bit of shopping.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday. Have fun with the coven.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Susan, I can fully understand why you are so happy to hear his friendly tapping on your chimney. I miss certain birds that are missing from my yard, fourty sore that the culprits are feral, or roaming domestic, cats! I am planning what plants will be in my garden, to attract the birds, and insects, into my yard!
> One thing I would like to do though, is to make a " Bee Motel", for any Native Bees to access, if they want to use them! I am not knowledgable enough to set up, and mountain, Beehives for the introduced Honey Bees, and most of our Native Bees are mainly solitary dwellers. ð¤ð¥°


We currently have a fake wasp nest at the back of our yard to keep the native ground dwelling condo wasps (also called the Toronto wasp) out of our yard. Since mum and DD have to carry epi-pens because of them, we thought it best to discourage them making a home here. The back garden has also been grassed over so there is no loose dirt for an easy home.
We do have feeders up still, but we only fill 2 of them. We had Indigo Buntings come to the feeder. We haven't seen them since we lived at our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Our niece and her two little girls. She's holding my Rosebud so it's hard to see that she is due in July with another girl ????
> I love the smile on Lily's face the one in the middle. ???? So cute.


Lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your celebration. We have sunny and a bit breezy here today and it's only supposed to be around 72F today. Heating up to upper 80s to low 90sF by the end of the week, though. xxxooo


Find a place in the shade with the breeze and enjoy the view.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all I've finally managed to get here, oh boy what a day, almost done now, I think, just a few more things to pack and load into the car. Now having my TM before crawling into bed, I think tomorrow is going to come mightily quick. Won't be on in the morning but will try and catch up tomorrow when we get to our hotel. We're celebrating with our last log fire tonight. See you all soon. xx


I know that you are moving now. I hope all goes smoothly and you are soon safe in your hotel.
As Linky said: Time for the next chapter.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Thid is what stephen saw undewater. The guillimots thought they had food


Thank you for sharing the underwater pictures. I've never seen a guillimot underwater. They look like they are flying in the water. Amazing.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I may have posted this before but this is the latest pic of Theo and Charlotte!


Lovely. They are both getting so big.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mav. Here's some of my spinning and weaving using my homespun wool. Xxxx


Very nice. The texture is lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you from me and Bentley


Kitty caught mid-something. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Roses and cats said:


> Your Bella-kitty is just gorgeous!


Thank you. I love her blue eyes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> She's looking at you asking when you're going to feed her. She's a beautiful kitty! xxxooo


Thank you. She's sweet too. Not just a pretty face.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about missing the fibre festival, but Sunday sounds like a lot of fun. xxxooo


It was, but it was a little more walking than I expected. I guess I'm not in shape for summer yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No, that's not really big enough to put anything on. This is to replace the bench my mum bought us when we moved in here, which is now falling apart! I shall be sad to let it go but scared to sit on it now!! Xxxx


Can you cut off a piece of the old bench and attach it to the back of the new bench in a place where you know where it is. That way the new bench will carry on with part of the old.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to run to the bank now and get some finances re-arranged.
Everyone have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you pace yourself at Craft day, but still have a lovely time.


Hi Mav, I will definitely be pacing myself tomorrow, as I do not want to finish early. Unfortunately, I seem to be in an extended flare up of FM, and I think it began with my participation in the workshop. I won't stop doing the workshops that interest me, but I now know what to expect, if I allow myself to reach that level of exhaustion again, it has taken a bit too long, to bring my Energy levels back to where I can do most things reasonably easy. 
I am now investigating the more gentle, creative arts; and leaving the ones that need a higher level of physical activity, to create items! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I'm still at the rustic stage. Did some weaving with it last night and am pleased with how it's going. X


That is excellent, do you have anything in mind. for this weaving, or will that come later? xoxoxo.


----------



## jinx

Sorry you have to run to the bank. I wish you had a car to drive to the bank.???? Good luck getting all the paperwork straightened out.



nitz8catz said:


> I have to run to the bank now and get some finances re-arranged.
> Everyone have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:04 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Its raining and windy.
> I've taken a couple days off work to get my car straightened out. I have another car that I am trying to buy but getting finances and stuff sorted while not having a car is difficult. I've done a lot of it on the computer and by phone. Hopefully we will get my old 2005 Honda Civic up to the dealership tonight as a trade-in.
> I got several repeats done on an old project from 2016. The yarn is discontinued but it feels like butter and is just lovely.


I hope it all goes well and quickly, Mav, getting this new car sorted out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Find a place in the shade with the breeze and enjoy the view.


That's the plan! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick good morning for now from a cold, wet Wales. Our last full day at this house and loads to do. Will get going now and see you when I see you. Have a good holiday. xx





PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you.


As am I, Jacki! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. She's sweet too. Not just a pretty face.


Glad she's such a sweetie for you! xxxoo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Can you cut off a piece of the old bench and attach it to the back of the new bench in a place where you know where it is. That way the new bench will carry on with part of the old.


What a great idea! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I hope everyone is enjoying Taco Tuesday. My little corner of the world is experience rain today. We are lucky we are north of where all the tornadoes have caused so much loss of life and property. I started cleaning this a.m. and do not want to stop as long as I am on a roll. However, I look back at my **** and span living room and cannot see any difference. Maybe I should give up on the cleaning and just knit.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely lunch at a local Mexican restaurant yesterday with Mr P and the girls. Then when we came home LM helped me make a piece of felt and I also felted a piece of weaving. In the evening I started another piece of weaving with yarn I have spun.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a bit more felting and weaving. It is a Bank Holiday here so no KnitWIts.
> 
> Good luck Jacky on getting it all done and happy Monday everyone. xx


Josephine, How do you do your felting, manually or in your washing machine? 
I have done some felting, but don't really like the feel of the felt fabric, so haven't explored it any further.
I'm happy enough, with my knitting, quilting and crochet. All of that keeps me occupied, and I call two of those, Gentle Crafts, because I can dothese for a longer time than a few other things, that I have tried in the past! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Our niece and her two little girls. She's holding my Rosebud so it's hard to see that she is due in July with another girl ????
> I love the smile on Lily's face the one in the middle. ???? So cute.


So adorable! Ellia (the one standing) looks like her grandma there!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 19'C here today, allegedly!!
> 
> I'm off to the cinema with Miriam shortly, we are going to see Rocket Man, the Elton John bio-pic. DH wasn't too keen on this film but we will still go to the cinema tomorrow to see something else! Have a good one everybody, especially our Jacky, thinking of you!! Oh, by the way, little Charlotte is 7 today!!! xxxxxxxxx


Well, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to " Little Charlotte", I hope she had a great party, at some stage over the weekend!???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? All of this at a child's party, should be enough for any kids, to have a wonderful, sugar fueled day!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EDT and 12'C (54'F)
> I missed the biggest fibre festival in my area on Saturday. Forgot all about it. (How did that happen?)
> On Sunday we did go to the Warkworth Lilac Festival. The lilacs aren't blooming this year yet, but we wandered all over the town and stopped at all the craft booths that we could find. There were a bunch of ladies my age doing a belly dance demonstration in the main square. One lady was even in cancer treatment and had no hair. DD bought a bunch of yarn at one of the stores. It was a lovely day for a walk.
> All of the leaves have popped out on the trees now. Everything looks very green.


Sounds like you might have had a wonderful time, searching out the Craft Booths in the town! I hope you were able to buy lots of things ... Yarn! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We actually had sun for both weekend days. I think that is a first for this year. We did have awesome thunderstorms roll through Friday and Friday night. They kept knocking out my TV.
> I'm glad you are finally getting cooler temps. Maybe that is why you slept better?


And also because I have my electric blanket or at night, which it helps with pain relief! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have some already fledged little birds coming to the feeders. Mum must have been sitting on the eggs while she was getting snow on top of her.
> My sister has a couple of frogs in her swimming pool. She is trying to scoop them out before they lay eggs but they are really fast.


I hope she succeeds! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I really hope that you didn't have to shift all of those packed boxes, from the upstairs, to the downstairs, but I am fairly sure that you are going to tell me that you did exactly what you said you would do! My heart really does go out to you! xoxoxo.


I guess she did too, she's a pretty determined lady!! Had a message at 2.45 that they had just left the barn!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now I know that there can be a drought in any country, but it is just so difficult for me, to contemplate what a drought would be like in England! It is really something, that I would never have considered happening in your country! xoxoxo ????????


We've very occasionally had times when there is so little water that we've had to use stand pipes in the street but I honestly can't remember the last time that happened. A drought here just means that everything in the garden curls up and dies through lack of water!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Just transfer the association of your mum, from the old seat, to your new seat! xoxoxo


I will and I will imagine her sitting in the middle when the table is down!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> AT least it did fit, & you didn't have to pay delivery fees! xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:04 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Its raining and windy.
> I've taken a couple days off work to get my car straightened out. I have another car that I am trying to buy but getting finances and stuff sorted while not having a car is difficult. I've done a lot of it on the computer and by phone. Hopefully we will get my old 2005 Honda Civic up to the dealership tonight as a trade-in.
> I got several repeats done on an old project from 2016. The yarn is discontinued but it feels like butter and is just lovely.


I Hope you are safely mobile and independent very soon! Love the sound of that yarn, what is it? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I will and I will imagine her sitting in the middle when the table is down!! :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That looks comfortable. I'd get new chairs for our back patio if I could actually sit out there without being eaten by mosquitos. There usually only a couple of hours in the middle of the day that are bug free and I'm not usually sitting during those times. (Usually running to try to do all the things I need to do before the bugs come back). I'd like to attach a screen house to the back of the house. We even looked at one at the hardware store.


The screen house sounds like a great idea. I wanted both of our verandahs closed in with insect mesh; but they would have been a complete waste of our time, energy and money, all because of the gale force (and stronger) winds coming up the Gulf, and a total different wind that comes down from the hills; destroying anything that is used when trying to increase the protection from wind and heat, that is not made of steel or wood.
Any thing less than steel or wood, is shredded by the strength of the winds in this region; and also the level of heat, destroys things, just on Sun damage! We saw it in many places, while we were considering what to use, to form the shelter that would last the distance! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi Mav, I will definitely be pacing myself tomorrow, as I do not want to finish early. Unfortunately, I seem to be in an extended flare up of FM, and I think it began with my participation in the workshop. I won't stop doing the workshops that interest me, but I now know what to expect, if I allow myself to reach that level of exhaustion again, it has taken a bit too long, to bring my Energy levels back to where I can do most things reasonably easy.
> I am now investigating the more gentle, creative arts; and leaving the ones that need a higher level of physical activity, to create items! xoxoxo


Nice!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to " Little Charlotte", I hope she had a great party, at some stage over the weekend!???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? All of this at a child's party, should be enough for any kids, to have a wonderful, sugar fueled day!????????????????


They are actually in Bangkok on a visa run but I think they spent the day in a water park and had loads of fun! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Can you cut off a piece of the old bench and attach it to the back of the new bench in a place where you know where it is. That way the new bench will carry on with part of the old.


That's a great idea!! I am currently trying to dismantle what is left of the old bench but am now stuck! Trying to get DH interested is like trying to knit with whipped cream!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

I have not long been home from seeing Will Smith as the genie in the Aladdin film and I have to say I thought it was fantastic and you should all go and see it for an uplifting experience!! No, I am not on the payroll!! 11/10!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, the weather has been drizzly and cold. We have just gone up to 8C and I kid you not...I've had my woolly cardigan on today and long trousers. 

I've been to over 60's and won £25.70. To go in my holiday purse. And....some cherry bake well tarts. So I'm having one of those for my supper. I had lamb hotpot for lunch. 

I'm going up Stephens tomorrow. We had the lady's grandchildren (2) this afternoon and it was a bit harassing. I think what I might do is that when the children are off school then I may stay at home. Except one of them doesn't go to school yet. Nothing against kids BUT it's an over 60's afternoon. Each to its place ...I sound terrible, but that's how I feel. Moan over. I promise. I'll catch up a little now.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I may have posted this before but this is the latest pic of Theo and Charlotte!


I've not seen this photo June. They are so grown up now


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the weather has been drizzly and cold. We have just gone up to 8C and I kid you not...I've had my woolly cardigan on today and long trousers.
> 
> I've been to over 60's and won £25.70. To go in my holiday purse. And....some cherry bake well tarts. So I'm having one of those for my supper. I had lamb hotpot for lunch.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow. We had the lady's grandchildren (2) this afternoon and it was a bit harassing. I think what I might do is that when the children are off school then I may stay at home. Except one of them doesn't go to school yet. Nothing against kids BUT it's an over 60's afternoon. Each to its place ...I sound terrible, but that's how I feel. Moan over. I promise. I'll catch up a little now.


I have to wonder why the lady wants to take them to the club, I never wanted to share mine with anyone when they were little, even less so now they're interesting!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've not seen this photo June. They are so grown up now


I know, scary, huh?!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We currently have a fake wasp nest at the back of our yard to keep the native ground dwelling condo wasps (also called the Toronto wasp) out of our yard. Since mum and DD have to carry epi-pens because of them, we thought it best to discourage them making a home here. The back garden has also been grassed over so there is no loose dirt for an easy home.
> We do have feeders up still, but we only fill 2 of them. We had Indigo Buntings come to the feeder. We haven't seen them since we lived at our old house.


That is a beautiful bird. So pretty.


----------



## jinx

Your in the money now. I would hate to see you miss out because someone else does not follow the rules. Another thought is kids are little germ factories and mature ladies do not need a bunch of germs being spread around their meeting place.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the weather has been drizzly and cold. We have just gone up to 8C and I kid you not...I've had my woolly cardigan on today and long trousers.
> 
> I've been to over 60's and won £25.70. To go in my holiday purse. And....some cherry bake well tarts. So I'm having one of those for my supper. I had lamb hotpot for lunch.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow. We had the lady's grandchildren (2) this afternoon and it was a bit harassing. I think what I might do is that when the children are off school then I may stay at home. Except one of them doesn't go to school yet. Nothing against kids BUT it's an over 60's afternoon. Each to its place ...I sound terrible, but that's how I feel. Moan over. I promise. I'll catch up a little now.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have not long been home from seeing Will Smith as the genie in the Aladdin film and I have to say I thought it was fantastic and you should all go and see it for an uplifting experience!! No, I am not on the payroll!! 11/10!! xxxx


That's great to hear! Glad you enjoyed it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the weather has been drizzly and cold. We have just gone up to 8C and I kid you not...I've had my woolly cardigan on today and long trousers.
> 
> I've been to over 60's and won £25.70. To go in my holiday purse. And....some cherry bake well tarts. So I'm having one of those for my supper. I had lamb hotpot for lunch.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow. We had the lady's grandchildren (2) this afternoon and it was a bit harassing. I think what I might do is that when the children are off school then I may stay at home. Except one of them doesn't go to school yet. Nothing against kids BUT it's an over 60's afternoon. Each to its place ...I sound terrible, but that's how I feel. Moan over. I promise. I'll catch up a little now.


I don't blame you a bit for feeling that way, Susan! And well done on your winnings today! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> They are actually in Bangkok on a visa run but I think they spent the day in a water park and had loads of fun! xxxx


Our daughter was just in Bangkok and took a side trip to Phuket where she spent a day with elephants. She loved it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, do you have anything in mind. for this weaving, or will that come later? xoxoxo.


Just finished a little bag out of a piece I have woven. Will probably use my most recent piece for a picture.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished a little bag out of a piece I have woven. Will probably use my most recent piece for a picture.


Awesome! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Awesome! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


Thamks Pam xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Josephine, How do you do your felting, manually or in your washing machine?
> I have done some felting, but don't really like the feel of the felt fabric, so haven't explored it any further.
> I'm happy enough, with my knitting, quilting and crochet. All of that keeps me occupied, and I call two of those, Gentle Crafts, because I can dothese for a longer time than a few other things, that I have tried in the past! xoxoxo


I do a mix of both. I find I can really contol my hsnd felting. I used a raised table and make sure I stand correctly and use my whole forearm rather than just my hands. I also make sure I take plenty of breaks. Nino felting I like to do in tge tumble dryer. Xx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, it's my running around day today. Up at 5:30 as lab came at 6 a.m, so I figured I might as well stay up and get things done before heading to Mom's. Mowing day, I'm not on the tractor as I haven't figured out how to take the bucket off... would you believe nothing in the manual. Crickey! 
So I will have to see if there are any youtubes or even better... call John Deere. I'll be pushing my gas mower for the 1/2 acre of grass.

Yesterday Mom said it was 92F on her deck. Weather Canada forecasts lots of drought and wildfires this summer for us. Mav's province it's said is to get flooding. I hope they are wrong for both. 
Mom's greenhouse is loaded with begonia's this year and she still has the energy to go out every day and putter with them, she said some of the flowers are almost 6 inches across, and wants me to pick up flower fertilizer for them today. 

I have a lot to do in a limited time so can't catch up with everyone today. Sending love to all. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished a little bag out of a piece I have woven. Will probably use my most recent piece for a picture.


That's very pretty!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty!! Xxxx


Thank you xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good evening all, five minutes to myself for the first time today.Removal men came an hour earlier than expected so as soon as were up we were off. We or at least I didn't stop until we left at 2. Then got held up by a 4 car crash and have now got to our hotel, had food and am relaxing. Have caught up on here but afraid I'm too shattered to reply but I am with you all. Will keep in touch when I can, off to Norfolk tomorrow and see what is awaiting us there. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Bella-kitty wants her breakfast so Iâm going to get going.
> Everyone have a lovely day.


She's gorgeous, and very similar to DGD1's cat! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mav. Here's some of my spinning and weaving using my homespun wool. Xxxx


Your spinning is excellent! I have a lot of trouble spinning yarn at that thickness now, mine verges on lace weight, which is ok, huh I would like to make a yarn to about an 8 ply, so that it won't take too long to make another jacket for myself! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Hello again Wendy. I don't even remember anyone from Kindergarten.


Niether do I, but then again, We didn't have kindy when I was young enough to go; but that was fine, because my oldest sister used to pack a picnic, from the age that she was. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all, five minutes to myself for the first time today.Removal men came an hour earlier than expected so as soon as were up we were off. We or at least I didn't stop until we left at 2. Then got held up by a 4 car crash and have now got to our hotel, had food and am relaxing. Have caught up on here but afraid I'm too shattered to reply but I am with you all. Will keep in touch when I can, off to Norfolk tomorrow and see what is awaiting us there. xx


So glad you made it this far and I hope the trip wasn't to bad!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I may have posted this before but this is the latest pic of Theo and Charlotte!


They are beautiful children, and are totally enjoying themselves! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Thid is what stephen saw undewater. The guillimots thought they had food


The birds are giving a good show, shame about the clarity of the water! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Amazing photos x


I agree! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Fabulous xx


Again, in complete agreeance! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all I've finally managed to get here, oh boy what a day, almost done now, I think, just a few more things to pack and load into the car. Now having my TM before crawling into bed, I think tomorrow is going to come mightily quick. Won't be on in the morning but will try and catch up tomorrow when we get to our hotel. We're celebrating with our last log fire tonight. See you all soon. xx


You must be exhausted, but you will beable to catch up with yourself soon! xoxoxoxo.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all, five minutes to myself for the first time today.Removal men came an hour earlier than expected so as soon as were up we were off. We or at least I didn't stop until we left at 2. Then got held up by a 4 car crash and have now got to our hotel, had food and am relaxing. Have caught up on here but afraid I'm too shattered to reply but I am with you all. Will keep in touch when I can, off to Norfolk tomorrow and see what is awaiting us there. xx


Good health, good times and good memories await you there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Good health, good times and good memories await you there.


Can't wait to get there then. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all, five minutes to myself for the first time today.Removal men came an hour earlier than expected so as soon as were up we were off. We or at least I didn't stop until we left at 2. Then got held up by a 4 car crash and have now got to our hotel, had food and am relaxing. Have caught up on here but afraid I'm too shattered to reply but I am with you all. Will keep in touch when I can, off to Norfolk tomorrow and see what is awaiting us there. xx


Glad it all went ok. Have a good sleep and safe travels tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad it all went ok. Have a good sleep and safe travels tomorrow.


Thanks, doing a Susan tonight, been in bed since eight, watching TV and playing on here, just relaxing and chilling out. Wonderful. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, doing a Susan tonight, been in bed since eight, watching TV and playing on here, just relaxing and chilling out. Wonderful. xx


TM time? And breath.


----------



## linkan

I haven't caught up but here's a little of today.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but here's a little of today.


Gorgeous xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very cool photo.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all, five minutes to myself for the first time today.Removal men came an hour earlier than expected so as soon as were up we were off. We or at least I didn't stop until we left at 2. Then got held up by a 4 car crash and have now got to our hotel, had food and am relaxing. Have caught up on here but afraid I'm too shattered to reply but I am with you all. Will keep in touch when I can, off to Norfolk tomorrow and see what is awaiting us there. xx


Good you got this far in the process. I hope you get a good night's sleep. Take care and be safe tomorrow as you travel. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, doing a Susan tonight, been in bed since eight, watching TV and playing on here, just relaxing and chilling out. Wonderful. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but here's a little of today.


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from my little hotel room in Telford. Off to Norfolk today and with a bit of luck will see you all tonight. Slept for 10 hours solid last night, think I might have been tired. DH has gone off to have breakfast then we will hit the road again. Have a good day and hopefully I will catch tonight when we are safely tucked up in our rental cottage. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from my little hotel room in Telford. Off to Norfolk today and with a bit of luck will see you all tonight. Slept for 10 hours solid last night, think I might have been tired. DH has gone off to have breakfast then we will hit the road again. Have a good day and hopefully I will catch tonight when we are safely tucked up in our rental cottage. xx


Good morning Jacky and welcome to England. Safe travels.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather cool and cloudy Surrey, although the forecast for the rest of the week is getting warmer.

Had fun catching up with the coven yesterday, two imminent weddings, two more later on and two more grandbabies.

Did a bit more spinning and weaving last night. I found some lovely 100% kid mohair that I bought in Nova Scotia in 2014 so had a go at spinning that, It is beautiful but not a good idea to spin blue mohair whilst wearing dark purple!

Jinx, you will be glad to hear that it is a normalish Wednesday, shopping and then fish and chips, no WI or singing as it's the 5th Wednesday in the month.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all, five minutes to myself for the first time today.Removal men came an hour earlier than expected so as soon as were up we were off. We or at least I didn't stop until we left at 2. Then got held up by a 4 car crash and have now got to our hotel, had food and am relaxing. Have caught up on here but afraid I'm too shattered to reply but I am with you all. Will keep in touch when I can, off to Norfolk tomorrow and see what is awaiting us there. xx


You go girl!! Take care and rest when you can or you'll be no good for anything! The adventure is finally underway!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but here's a little of today.


Aw, she loves a cuddle with her Nona!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from my little hotel room in Telford. Off to Norfolk today and with a bit of luck will see you all tonight. Slept for 10 hours solid last night, think I might have been tired. DH has gone off to have breakfast then we will hit the road again. Have a good day and hopefully I will catch tonight when we are safely tucked up in our rental cottage. xx


Safe journey hun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Jacky and welcome to England. Safe travels.


Hadn't thought of that!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a somewhat grey and overcast London, 17'C here today.

I have come down with a really heavy cold so I'm just going to chill today, bit of sewing, bit of square blocking, as the final square is now finished, and maybe a bit of Netflix!! Have a good one everybody, don't catch this cold!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a somewhat grey and overcast London, 17'C here today.
> 
> I have come down with a really heavy cold so I'm just going to chill today, bit of sewing, bit of square blocking, as the final square is now finished, and maybe a bit of Netflix!! Have a good one everybody, don't catch this cold!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry you have a cold. Feel better soon. Healing hugs coming your wY. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have a cold. Feel better soon. Healing hugs coming your wY. Xx


Fank yoo, don't get too close!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from my little hotel room in Telford. Off to Norfolk today and with a bit of luck will see you all tonight. Slept for 10 hours solid last night, think I might have been tired. DH has gone off to have breakfast then we will hit the road again. Have a good day and hopefully I will catch tonight when we are safely tucked up in our rental cottage. xx


Good for you getting such a great night's sleep. I hope all goes well today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a somewhat grey and overcast London, 17'C here today.
> 
> I have come down with a really heavy cold so I'm just going to chill today, bit of sewing, bit of square blocking, as the final square is now finished, and maybe a bit of Netflix!! Have a good one everybody, don't catch this cold!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sending many warm and healing hugs your way. I hope you are over this cold soon! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many warm and healing hugs your way. I hope you are over this cold soon! xxxooo


Thanks love, not doing much today, just pottering and feeling sorry for myself!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, not doing much today, just pottering and feeling sorry for myself!!! xxxxx


I don't blame you and think just pottering around is a good plan. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy and cloudy little corner of the world. This is a recording.
June I hope you get over your cold quickly. 
Barny I am glad you had a great nights sleep. Best wishes on your hunt for the perfect new home.
Purple glad your day is almost normal.
Hoping everyone has a good day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy and cloudy little corner of the world. This is a recording.
> June I hope you get over your cold quickly.
> Barny I am glad you had a great nights sleep. Best wishes on your hunt for the perfect new home.
> Purple glad your day is almost normal.
> Hoping everyone has a good day and a better tomorrow.


????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good evening all from a dull but fairly warm Norfolk. Had a good journey over and found our rental cottage easily. Not the best of rentals but it will do for the first month at least as we will be busy house-hunting. One brilliant bit of news, we have exchanged contracts and completion is next Wednesday so it is near enough done and dusted. Off to a local pub this evening to get something to eat and probably an early night again, although not as early as last night, and shopping in the morning. Will try and catch up and keep up with everyone now. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all from a dull but fairly warm Norfolk. Had a good journey over and found our rental cottage easily. Not the best of rentals but it will do for the first month at least as we will be busy house-hunting. One brilliant bit of news, we have exchanged contracts and completion is next Wednesday so it is near enough done and dusted. Off to a local pub this evening to get something to eat and probably an early night again, although not as early as last night, and shopping in the morning. Will try and catch up and keep up with everyone now. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

One thing I forgot to mention, on the way to our cottage, for those who went to Norfolk, today we went passed Arbuckles and Crew Yard on our way here. Recognised the place straight away. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> And some more. Hope iyd not boring.


It's not boring. It's fascinating. A wonderful hobby and good photos.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Our niece and her two little girls. She's holding my Rosebud so it's hard to see that she is due in July with another girl ????
> I love the smile on Lily's face the one in the middle. ???? So cute.


They are all adorable.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished a little bag out of a piece I have woven. Will probably use my most recent piece for a picture.


That's just great. Homemade from start to finish.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but here's a little of today.


Two very huggable ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have a cold. Feel better soon. Healing hugs coming your wY. Xx


And from me.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> One thing I forgot to mention, on the way to our cottage, for those who went to Norfolk, today we went passed Arbuckles and Crew Yard on our way here. Recognised the place straight away. xx


I would have stopped!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I would have stopped!


I wasn't driving. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Beautiful flowers, I am still trying to get my garden growing; but am going for Arid lands plants only, and fortunately there are some beautiful plants within that group. xoxoxo.


Thank you, I'm sure yours will be beautiful too once settled Judi.. wish I didn't have to water mine so much! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> One thing I forgot to mention, on the way to our cottage, for those who went to Norfolk, today we went passed Arbuckles and Crew Yard on our way here. Recognised the place straight away. xx


'Tis a small world up there!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Having a family gathering is great, and if part of the family lives away from every one else; it is even better! I love having a get together with my girls, especially now that DD4, and family have shifted to a different region! I am really missing those girls!
> DD4 has instructed them on how to behave, when we are having a Video Call, so now I can talk to each of them, and they each have their own time, to tell me whatever they want to say, then I can have an uninterrupted chat with their mother.
> I think we will be visiting them through the week, possibly on a monthly basis, then we have the weekend for DD3 and her family! xoxoxo


Skype really makes a difference for keeping in touch! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We currently have a fake wasp nest at the back of our yard to keep the native ground dwelling condo wasps (also called the Toronto wasp) out of our yard. Since mum and DD have to carry epi-pens because of them, we thought it best to discourage them making a home here. The back garden has also been grassed over so there is no loose dirt for an easy home.
> We do have feeders up still, but we only fill 2 of them. We had Indigo Buntings come to the feeder. We haven't seen them since we lived at our old house.


Indigo Buntings, they are gorgeous. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I love her blue eyes.


She is a lovely cat Mav, is she the only house cat? xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hi Mav, I will definitely be pacing myself tomorrow, as I do not want to finish early. Unfortunately, I seem to be in an extended flare up of FM, and I think it began with my participation in the workshop. I won't stop doing the workshops that interest me, but I now know what to expect, if I allow myself to reach that level of exhaustion again, it has taken a bit too long, to bring my Energy levels back to where I can do most things reasonably easy.
> I am now investigating the more gentle, creative arts; and leaving the ones that need a higher level of physical activity, to create items! xoxoxo


We used to call those Lazy Daisies Judi. : )


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished a little bag out of a piece I have woven. Will probably use my most recent piece for a picture.


I am so impressed Josephine! :sm02: Did you use crochet cotton as warp? xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from my little hotel room in Telford. Off to Norfolk today and with a bit of luck will see you all tonight. Slept for 10 hours solid last night, think I might have been tired. DH has gone off to have breakfast then we will hit the road again. Have a good day and hopefully I will catch tonight when we are safely tucked up in our rental cottage. xx


hugs to you.. xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cool and cloudy Surrey, although the forecast for the rest of the week is getting warmer.
> 
> Had fun catching up with the coven yesterday, two imminent weddings, two more later on and two more grandbabies.
> 
> Did a bit more spinning and weaving last night. I found some lovely 100% kid mohair that I bought in Nova Scotia in 2014 so had a go at spinning that, It is beautiful but not a good idea to spin blue mohair whilst wearing dark purple!
> 
> Jinx, you will be glad to hear that it is a normalish Wednesday, shopping and then fish and chips, no WI or singing as it's the 5th Wednesday in the month.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Kid mohair has such a beautiful sheen doesn't it! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a somewhat grey and overcast London, 17'C here today.
> 
> I have come down with a really heavy cold so I'm just going to chill today, bit of sewing, bit of square blocking, as the final square is now finished, and maybe a bit of Netflix!! Have a good one everybody, don't catch this cold!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


A summer cold, take it easy and I hope it doesn't last long.. want you on the go again! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I am so impressed Josephine! :sm02: Did you use crochet cotton as warp? xxx


Yes I did. Thanks Trish. Been using my blending board today to make rolags for felting


----------



## binkbrice

Okay well it doesn’t stop here Michael graduated kindergarten yesterday, he has to have his two front teeth pulled tomorrow, and our refrigerator has bit the dust wow feels like old times......not good times! And Dh still has not found a job yet.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Kid mohair has such a beautiful sheen doesn't it! xxx


Oh yes xx


----------



## Islander

A lazy day today, might just spend it weeding as it is so nice outside. Mom's 1/2 acre of grass is down, my trusty mower put it all down even what was up to my knees almost. So everything is looking good there now. My arms are a little still from lugging the mower up a slope but otherwise I feel great and it's good to keep using all my muscles. 

Angela is in a beautiful spot near Friday Harbour right now. It must be lovely to smell that salty air every day.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did. Thanks Trish. Been using my blending board today to make rolags for felting


I would love to see these rolag's after they are spun up.. they are amazing!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did. Thanks Trish. Been using my blending board today to make rolags for felting


KP is acting up on me today...


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Okay well it doesn't stop here Michael graduated kindergarten yesterday, he has to have his two front teeth pulled tomorrow, and our refrigerator has bit the dust wow feels like old times......not good times! And Dh still has not found a job yet.....


Congratulations to Michael and I hope his dental goes well. He will need extra hugs. I share your :sm03: with the fridge as the one I had fixed is acting up again and we can't go without those no how. Sending you uplifting hugs for better days soon Lisa. xox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A summer cold, take it easy and I hope it doesn't last long.. want you on the go again! xoxox


Yeh, me too sweetie!! Don't feel too bad, a bit headachey but I'm still sneezing all the time........achOOOOO!.....and my nose is very sore from the constant drip but I'll get there!! Thanks for the good wishes!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did. Thanks Trish. Been using my blending board today to make rolags for felting


They look yummy enough to eat....like super-pretty candy floss!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Okay well it doesn't stop here Michael graduated kindergarten yesterday, he has to have his two front teeth pulled tomorrow, and our refrigerator has bit the dust wow feels like old times......not good times! And Dh still has not found a job yet.....


Oh dear, but hang in there, this too shall pass, you'll see!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A lazy day today, might just spend it weeding as it is so nice outside. Mom's 1/2 acre of grass is down, my trusty mower put it all down even what was up to my knees almost. So everything is looking good there now. My arms are a little still from lugging the mower up a slope but otherwise I feel great and it's good to keep using all my muscles.
> 
> Angela is in a beautiful spot near Friday Harbour right now. It must be lovely to smell that salty air every day.


Both the view and Angela are very beautiful!! Well done on all that mowing!!xxxx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Okay well it doesn't stop here Michael graduated kindergarten yesterday, he has to have his two front teeth pulled tomorrow, and our refrigerator has bit the dust wow feels like old times......not good times! And Dh still has not found a job yet.....


Awww sis, things will pick up they kind of have to unless you got a shovel?


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I would love to see these rolag's after they are spun up.. they are amazing!


These are very tightly rolled and for felting. Now doing some for spinning. I'll post a photo when they're done. X


----------



## linkan

Sweet pea had her kindergarten graduation today. It looked just like a grown up one but little tiny people lol. So glad I got here ❣


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet pea had her kindergarten graduation today. It looked just like a grown up one but little tiny people lol. So glad I got here ❣


Oh how cute!! She's growing up so quickly - they all are!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all from a dull but fairly warm Norfolk. Had a good journey over and found our rental cottage easily. Not the best of rentals but it will do for the first month at least as we will be busy house-hunting. One brilliant bit of news, we have exchanged contracts and completion is next Wednesday so it is near enough done and dusted. Off to a local pub this evening to get something to eat and probably an early night again, although not as early as last night, and shopping in the morning. Will try and catch up and keep up with everyone now. xx


Well done on getting there safely. And also well done on the contracts and completion being almost completed. Good luck with the house hunting! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Okay well it doesn't stop here Michael graduated kindergarten yesterday, he has to have his two front teeth pulled tomorrow, and our refrigerator has bit the dust wow feels like old times......not good times! And Dh still has not found a job yet.....


Oh, Lisa, I am so sorry! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> A lazy day today, might just spend it weeding as it is so nice outside. Mom's 1/2 acre of grass is down, my trusty mower put it all down even what was up to my knees almost. So everything is looking good there now. My arms are a little still from lugging the mower up a slope but otherwise I feel great and it's good to keep using all my muscles.
> 
> Angela is in a beautiful spot near Friday Harbour right now. It must be lovely to smell that salty air every day.


Beautiful Angela and lovely location! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Congratulations to all the graduates. My great grandson graduated from Three K today. They had a big party with cakes, other sweets, and drinks. A big celebration. Next year he will be in Four K and the next year is kindergarten.

I am so sorry things are so rough for you right now Lisa. Believe me when I say years from now you will look back and it will not seem so terrible. As June and I always say, "this too shall pass."


----------



## grandma susan

This is a photo (i hope) of stephen and sue at a wedding . Last year i think.


----------



## grandma susan

This is a photo of stephen and sue


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, it's a cold day again today. It was warmer in April. I'm at Stephens and everything is not as it should be, nothing wrong just not normal as normal can be in this house.

Sue has been poorly with her asthma and had to have an emergency appointment and has been on the nebuliser though she reckons she's a bit better today. We had to pick Stephen up from the garage that his cars been taken to. He's had to have the brakes mended, I know he misses dad for things like this as he always did the mechanics on vehicles. 

Richard has been looking on line to see how he might get a job in his career. They leave uni with a degree but don't know much about life do they. I've told Stephen hes sinking a little bit. Let's hope this leads to something.

On Friday, cocoa the rabbit, who had a stroke when s and s were on holiday, died, we think he was about 7. So all were upset and they had a little funeral for her. Kenny and Ollie, the rabbits sat with her on a blanket for a while, and was very gentle with her. They knew something was wrong. Probably because she was dead! Can you believe this rubbish eh? This is what I listen to. So bye bye poor cocoa. Then......a friend of sues has two little children and bought a puppy, well...I don't know if she forgot she had two gerbals but the puppy doesn't get on with them. (Seriously). So she asked sue if she would have them, this is all while Stephen was away ????


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Congratulations to Michael and I hope his dental goes well. He will need extra hugs. I share your :sm03: with the fridge as the one I had fixed is acting up again and we can't go without those no how. Sending you uplifting hugs for better days soon Lisa. xox


We can't replace ours right now though :sm13:


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry I hadn't finished..... So sue of course says yes and lands a 3ft cage in Richards bedroom with 2 gerbils in. Meet scribble and peanuts...I got to tell you, they are doing nothing for me. I'm not fussy at all. So...last count....2 rabbits, olly and kenny, 2 Guinea pigs, Wilson and Brazil 1 hamster daisy, they've bought another betta fish so she might sort out the babies that keep getting born in the other tank, the number should be about 5000000 and so it goes on.it doesn't get much better than this.

Well..that's all the news I think. Oh no, I went in to see Karen this morning and she's not too good at all. Her legs have all broken out again and she couldn't use her hands yesterday, but they were slowly coming back to normal. Well not normal, but normal for her. Poor Karen, all this comes from her back, she did look cheesed off today. She didn't want the doctor because she knows they'll take her into hospital. It's a vicious circle.

Margaret got a new carpet for the bedroom today, I threw some rubbish out today and fed the birds. That's about it. Sue and I had a Starbucks, sorry saxy, but I do enjoy it better than Costa. I'm going to catch up now, I hope you are all good. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on getting there safely. And also well done on the contracts and completion being almost completed. Good luck with the house hunting! xxxooo


Thanks, off to start that tomorrow. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, it's a cold day again today. It was warmer in April. I'm at Stephens and everything is not as it should be, nothing wrong just not normal as normal can be in this house.
> 
> Sue has been poorly with her asthma and had to have an emergency appointment and has been on the nebuliser though she reckons she's a bit better today. We had to pick Stephen up from the garage that his cars been taken to. He's had to have the brakes mended, I know he misses dad for things like this as he always did the mechanics on vehicles.
> 
> Richard has been looking on line to see how he might get a job in his career. They leave uni with a degree but don't know much about life do they. I've told Stephen hes sinking a little bit. Let's hope this leads to something.
> 
> On Friday, cocoa the rabbit, who had a stroke when s and s were on holiday, died, we think he was about 7. So all were upset and they had a little funeral for her. Kenny and Ollie, the rabbits sat with her on a blanket for a while, and was very gentle with her. They knew something was wrong. Probably because she was dead! Can you believe this rubbish eh? This is what I listen to. So bye bye poor cocoa. Then......a friend of sues has two little children and bought a puppy, well...I don't know if she forgot she had two herbals but the puppy doesn't get on with them. (Seriously). So she asked sue if she would have them, this is all while Stephen was away ????


Sorry to hear about the rabbit. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Your in the money now. I would hate to see you miss out because someone else does not follow the rules. Another thought is kids are little germ factories and mature ladies do not need a bunch of germs being spread around their meeting place.


I so agree. . You think of good reasons THANKYOU. Not like myself, I just think they get on my nerves. Yours sound kinder.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished a little bag out of a piece I have woven. Will probably use my most recent piece for a picture.


Hey Josephine, that looks pretty darn good...????????


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> These are very tightly rolled and for felting. Now doing some for spinning. I'll post a photo when they're done. X


These are the ones for spinning.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but here's a little of today.


Just when you think she can't get any better, she does. She's a star.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cool and cloudy Surrey, although the forecast for the rest of the week is getting warmer.
> 
> Had fun catching up with the coven yesterday, two imminent weddings, two more later on and two more grandbabies.
> 
> Did a bit more spinning and weaving last night. I found some lovely 100% kid mohair that I bought in Nova Scotia in 2014 so had a go at spinning that, It is beautiful but not a good idea to spin blue mohair whilst wearing dark purple!
> 
> Jinx, you will be glad to hear that it is a normalish Wednesday, shopping and then fish and chips, no WI or singing as it's the 5th Wednesday in the month.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


We had fish and chips tonight, cos grandma got her own way. Sick of foreign stuff????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a somewhat grey and overcast London, 17'C here today.
> 
> I have come down with a really heavy cold so I'm just going to chill today, bit of sewing, bit of square blocking, as the final square is now finished, and maybe a bit of Netflix!! Have a good one everybody, don't catch this cold!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


17'C ?. WEve been 10'C... Somethings not right , hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Okay well it doesn't stop here Michael graduated kindergarten yesterday, he has to have his two front teeth pulled tomorrow, and our refrigerator has bit the dust wow feels like old times......not good times! And Dh still has not found a job yet.....


Hugging you tight love. Something will happen.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> This is a photo of stephen and sue


Wonderful photo! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh how cute!! She's growing up so quickly - they all are!!


I didn't have time to post her pic so here she is.. looking all grown up, sweet pea????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> This is a photo of stephen and sue


They are such a gorgeous couple ???? and you tell them I said so ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I so agree. . You think of good reasons THANKYOU. Not like myself, I just think they get on my nerves. Yours sound kinder.


Oh heaven, ???????? , you've just got a way that makes me laugh. Jen and Rosebud are going to make an appearance to sewing circle next Friday but it will just be for a short time to let a few she knows she her. 
Plus she isn't running around with boogers on her fingers and lice in her hair.. ???? I'll never recover from that. It's terrible but that trust is GONE with that Lady, so forever more that child to me will still have lice????
Over 60's is time for people to get with people their own age, not time with kids. Are there officials that run the over 60's ? Maybe they could be nudged to mention that it's not the proper place for that. I feel for the lady who wants to just have her cake and eat it too.. but it is what it is love.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I didn't have time to post her pic so here she is.. looking all grown up, sweet pea????????


Did she actually wear the cap and gown or is this just a picture? Michael just had a picture in his!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Did she actually wear the cap and gown or is this just a picture? Michael just had a picture in his!


They all wore them ❣????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I didn't have time to post her pic so here she is.. looking all grown up, sweet pea????????


She is adorable! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> She is adorable! :sm01: xxxooo


Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


What a wonderful photo! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


They sure are cute Angela. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> These are the ones for spinning.


Still want to see that yarn.. it's going to be beautiful! :sm02:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> They sure are cute Angela. xoxo


Thanks, it was cuteness overload ????
We looked at new tattoo designs for the babies. I don't have ones for them yet. And what do you think for sweet pea? The flowers sweet peas ???? so pretty. And a rosebud for.. Rosebud lol ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Didn't sleep at all well last night, a smaller bed, we've got a street light right outside the bedroom which we haven't had for over 30 years so it was like sleeping in daylight. Anyway been awake since 4 and are now up and getting ready to go house hunting. Need to get some supplies in as well. Will report back and catch up later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Still want to see that yarn.. it's going to be beautiful! :sm02:


Hope to do some spinning today. Still learning to handle the drop spindle correctly. The yarn still comes out thick and thin on the same ball! Mind you that is ok for weaving. I haven't tried plying it yet for knitting. Not that I really want to but I'll keep practising so I get it to come out how I want. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Much warmer today. Will have a go at spinner some of my yarn today.

Lovely photos Angela, June I hope you are feeling less sneezy today and good luck Jacky with the house hunting.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Our niece and her two little girls. She's holding my Rosebud so it's hard to see that she is due in July with another girl ð
> I love the smile on Lily's face the one in the middle. ð So cute.


And of course, two more gorgeous girls! their mum is gorgeous also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> These are the ones for spinning.


Beautiful, you have to have an eye for colour to do this well and we all know you have that talent, as well as many others!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> 17'C ?. WEve been 10'C... Somethings not right , hahaha


Oh dear, sorry to hear that. I'd better not tell you we have 21'C here today, it's going to be muggy though!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I didn't have time to post her pic so here she is.. looking all grown up, sweet pea????????


Oh my goodness, she _does_ look grown up!! How many more graduations will she have in her life? We used to only have serious graduations at the end of university, as far as I know. We have now added a sort of graduation, but no gowns or hats, at the end of junior school, aged 11!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


I'm sure they fell in love with each other!! I'm also sure that is the first of many photos of the two of them that will be gracing your walls - beautiful!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Didn't sleep at all well last night, a smaller bed, we've got a street light right outside the bedroom which we haven't had for over 30 years so it was like sleeping in daylight. Anyway been awake since 4 and are now up and getting ready to go house hunting. Need to get some supplies in as well. Will report back and catch up later. xx


Have an interesting, pleasant and fruitful day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Much warmer today. Will have a go at spinner some of my yarn today.
> 
> Lovely photos Angela, June I hope you are feeling less sneezy today and good luck Jacky with the house hunting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Thanks love, still sneezing and my eyes are affected now, can't see straight, so no reading for me today. Was supposed to have my hair cut but I cancelled, I don't feel like it and it's not fair on the hairdresser to be coughing and sneezing all over the place, I am a pretty disgusting individual at the moment!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> And of course, two more gorgeous girls! their mum is gorgeous also! xoxoxo


Wonderful photo, Judi and I see you there in them!!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We currently have a fake wasp nest at the back of our yard to keep the native ground dwelling condo wasps (also called the Toronto wasp) out of our yard. Since mum and DD have to carry epi-pens because of them, we thought it best to discourage them making a home here. The back garden has also been grassed over so there is no loose dirt for an easy home.
> We do have feeders up still, but we only fill 2 of them. We had Indigo Buntings come to the feeder. We haven't seen them since we lived at our old house.


 That is a very pretty little bird. I think our Parrots are our prettiest birds, but am not sure. We do have a lot of good looking birds, but not as brightly coloured, as the parrot families! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wonderful photo, Judi and I see you there in them!!!


Thanks June. I totally believe you, as a lot of people say their mother is the image of me! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I will and I will imagine her sitting in the middle when the table is down!! :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Your in the money now. I would hate to see you miss out because someone else does not follow the rules. Another thought is kids are little germ factories and mature ladies do not need a bunch of germs being spread around their meeting place.


That is so true! I ended up with a full blown case of the flue a couple of years ago (I think), from one of the twins; I have only been that sick, about twice in 65 years, even counting the Bronchitis, every year of Primary School, but never that sick, and never that long! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished a little bag out of a piece I have woven. Will probably use my most recent piece for a picture.


That is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I do a mix of both. I find I can really contol my hsnd felting. I used a raised table and make sure I stand correctly and use my whole forearm rather than just my hands. I also make sure I take plenty of breaks. Nino felting I like to do in tge tumble dryer. Xx


I don't do any felting at all now, I have tried a few different techniques, and whatever I try, just takes too much out of me, so I am staying with what I an already doing; that is plenty for for me! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's my running around day today. Up at 5:30 as lab came at 6 a.m, so I figured I might as well stay up and get things done before heading to Mom's. Mowing day, I'm not on the tractor as I haven't figured out how to take the bucket off... would you believe nothing in the manual. Crickey!
> So I will have to see if there are any youtubes or even better... call John Deere. I'll be pushing my gas mower for the 1/2 acre of grass.
> 
> Yesterday Mom said it was 92F on her deck. Weather Canada forecasts lots of drought and wildfires this summer for us. Mav's province it's said is to get flooding. I hope they are wrong for both.
> Mom's greenhouse is loaded with begonia's this year and she still has the energy to go out every day and putter with them, she said some of the flowers are almost 6 inches across, and wants me to pick up flower fertilizer for them today.
> 
> I have a lot to do in a limited time so can't catch up with everyone today. Sending love to all. xoxox


That is one busy day! I hope you had a relaxing evening, after all of that! 
I also hope that both of those forecasts are very wrong. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all, five minutes to myself for the first time today.Removal men came an hour earlier than expected so as soon as were up we were off. We or at least I didn't stop until we left at 2. Then got held up by a 4 car crash and have now got to our hotel, had food and am relaxing. Have caught up on here but afraid I'm too shattered to reply but I am with you all. Will keep in touch when I can, off to Norfolk tomorrow and see what is awaiting us there. xx


I really feel for you Jacki, I just hope you get a chance to have a really good rest, sometime soon! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, doing a Susan tonight, been in bed since eight, watching TV and playing on here, just relaxing and chilling out. Wonderful. xx


That is good to hear, I hope you were well rested on Tuesday, and was able to have more rest over the previous two days! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's foggy like pea soup out there right now.
I as offline yesterday as I was picking up my new car. I can't believe how many papers you have to sign when you sign away your paycheque for many years! But I'll be able to get to work without breaking down. I had a nightmare last night where I picked up the new car and it broke down as I was driving it home. But that didn't happen. Mum insisted that I had to take the car over to Stuart as he is a car guy. He used to have a car full of vintage Volvos. He has a Mitsubishi SUV now and she is all into comparison. Stuart looked it over, said it was a nice vehicle. Good enough.
I was able to do two full repeats on the cable project. The yarn is so buttery. It's Aslan Trends King Baby Llama and Silk. I think I got the last of that yarn in Canada.
I also finished another section of the mosaic project. I put a lifeline in because now I have to decide to continue with the blue that I have. But I'm pretty sure that I don't have enough of that colour to finish, or add in the purple.
I just finished cleaning up after Bella-kitty. She just tossed her breakfast all over her bed. My fault. I should have let her sleep on a full tummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is a very pretty little bird. I think our Parrots are our prettiest birds, but am not sure. We do have a lot of good looking birds, but not as brightly coloured, as the parrot families! xoxoxo


Your parrots are very pretty, at least in the small numbers that I see at the zoo. I don't know if I would feel the same if a whole flock descended on my yard. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, still sneezing and my eyes are affected now, can't see straight, so no reading for me today. Was supposed to have my hair cut but I cancelled, I don't feel like it and it's not fair on the hairdresser to be coughing and sneezing all over the place, I am a pretty disgusting individual at the moment!!! xxxx


Wrap yourself up nice and warm, drink a hot toddy and rest. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that. I'd better not tell you we have 21'C here today, it's going to be muggy though!!! xxxx


We are going to get to 18'C. Warm day here. That is when the fog lifts.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> And of course, two more gorgeous girls! their mum is gorgeous also! xoxoxo


Lovely picture. Bottom right looks like she has a mischievous smile.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Much warmer today. Will have a go at spinner some of my yarn today.
> 
> Lovely photos Angela, June I hope you are feeling less sneezy today and good luck Jacky with the house hunting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
Have fun with the spinning.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hope to do some spinning today. Still learning to handle the drop spindle correctly. The yarn still comes out thick and thin on the same ball! Mind you that is ok for weaving. I haven't tried plying it yet for knitting. Not that I really want to but I'll keep practising so I get it to come out how I want. xxx


Keep practising. DD can make thread and cobweb size yarn on the drop spindle now, but it has taken lots of practice. 
I still make a mess with my espinner. I haven't practised enough. Still can't get the drafting consistent.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Didn't sleep at all well last night, a smaller bed, we've got a street light right outside the bedroom which we haven't had for over 30 years so it was like sleeping in daylight. Anyway been awake since 4 and are now up and getting ready to go house hunting. Need to get some supplies in as well. Will report back and catch up later. xx


Maybe find a thick sheet that you can pin up over the window for tonight.
I hope you find just the right house.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


That is a beautiful picture. I hope you are framing it and hanging it on a wall. Then when they are both teens and angsting, you can show them the picture of how well they started out. :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but here's a little of today.


Now that is a great photo of a very beautiful and alert, new baby girl (not 3 months old)! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I didn't have time to post her pic so here she is.. looking all grown up, sweet pea????????


She does look grown up.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> 17'C ?. WEve been 10'C... Somethings not right , hahaha


That's where I am right now. Hopefully it will warm up when the fog lifts. We do have tons of blossoms on the trees from all the rain, so that is a good thing. The orchard oriole is having the best year of his life.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from my little hotel room in Telford. Off to Norfolk today and with a bit of luck will see you all tonight. Slept for 10 hours solid last night, think I might have been tired. DH has gone off to have breakfast then we will hit the road again. Have a good day and hopefully I will catch tonight when we are safely tucked up in our rental cottage. xx


10 hours sleep is excellent, I hope that you felt refreshed after that sleep, but if you didn't, I fully understand, and hope you catch up with yourself, once you get in the rental. xoxoxo .


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We had fish and chips tonight, cos grandma got her own way. Sick of foreign stuff????


We had fish too, but with noodles instead of chips. I would have preferred the chips, but DD makes a mess of the kitchen when she makes her home fried chips. I swear that everything is covered in oil.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's foggy like pea soup out there right now.
> I as offline yesterday as I was picking up my new car. I can't believe how many papers you have to sign when you sign away your paycheque for many years! But I'll be able to get to work without breaking down. I had a nightmare last night where I picked up the new car and it broke down as I was driving it home. But that didn't happen. Mum insisted that I had to take the car over to Stuart as he is a car guy. He used to have a car full of vintage Volvos. He has a Mitsubishi SUV now and she is all into comparison. Stuart looked it over, said it was a nice vehicle. Good enough.
> I was able to do two full repeats on the cable project. The yarn is so buttery. It's Aslan Trends King Baby Llama and Silk. I think I got the last of that yarn in Canada.
> I also finished another section of the mosaic project. I put a lifeline in because now I have to decide to continue with the blue that I have. But I'm pretty sure that I don't have enough of that colour to finish, or add in the purple.
> I just finished cleaning up after Bella-kitty. She just tossed her breakfast all over her bed. My fault. I should have let her sleep on a full tummy.


Poor Bella, poor you!! Nice looking car, I hope you have many happy and safe journeys in her!! Love the mosaic, purple would look good with that!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> These are the ones for spinning.


Those rollags are very colourful. I've been sticking with white so far. And white yarn is useful to me, even if it is thick and thin and has curliques. :sm17:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Wrap yourself up nice and warm, drink a hot toddy and rest. I hope you are feeling better soon.


Thanks dear, it is a warm day and I'm melting so the wrapping up and toddy are off the menu but drinking lots of other stuff!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe find a thick sheet that you can pin up over the window for tonight.
> I hope you find just the right house.


...or eye masks? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's where I am right now. Hopefully it will warm up when the fog lifts. We do have tons of blossoms on the trees from all the rain, so that is a good thing. The orchard oriole is having the best year of his life.


That's a beautiful bird!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I hadn't finished..... So sue of course says yes and lands a 3ft cage in Richards bedroom with 2 gerbils in. Meet scribble and peanuts...I got to tell you, they are doing nothing for me. I'm not fussy at all. So...last count....2 rabbits, olly and kenny, 2 Guinea pigs, Wilson and Brazil 1 hamster daisy, they've bought another betta fish so she might sort out the babies that keep getting born in the other tank, the number should be about 5000000 and so it goes on.it doesn't get much better than this.
> 
> Well..that's all the news I think. Oh no, I went in to see Karen this morning and she's not too good at all. Her legs have all broken out again and she couldn't use her hands yesterday, but they were slowly coming back to normal. Well not normal, but normal for her. Poor Karen, all this comes from her back, she did look cheesed off today. She didn't want the doctor because she knows they'll take her into hospital. It's a vicious circle.
> 
> Margaret got a new carpet for the bedroom today, I threw some rubbish out today and fed the birds. That's about it. Sue and I had a Starbucks, sorry saxy, but I do enjoy it better than Costa. I'm going to catch up now, I hope you are all good. Xx


Sorry about the rabbit but it does sound like the ark is almost full!
I hope Karen does get to see someone, maybe a practising nurse? so she can feel better.
I like Starbucks for some things too. They make the best London Fog. The one at Timmys tastes like they poured melted ice cream on top of the tea, which isn't as nice tasting as it sounds. I also like Starbucks 1/2 lemonade, 1/2 iced tea. Which Timmys doesn't even have.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We can't replace ours right now though :sm13:


Can you check Craig's List or Kijiji? Maybe someone in your area is trying to get rid of an older fridge?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cool and cloudy Surrey, although the forecast for the rest of the week is getting warmer.
> 
> Had fun catching up with the coven yesterday, two imminent weddings, two more later on and two more grandbabies.
> 
> Did a bit more spinning and weaving last night. I found some lovely 100% kid mohair that I bought in Nova Scotia in 2014 so had a go at spinning that, It is beautiful but not a good idea to spin blue mohair whilst wearing dark purple!
> 
> Jinx, you will be glad to hear that it is a normalish Wednesday, shopping and then fish and chips, no WI or singing as it's the 5th Wednesday in the month.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


I will now confuse everyone, and wish everyone a Happy Thursday, as my Thursday is coming to an end, but I had 12 hrs sleep last night, and am not tired yet, So will be up for a little while but Blt has gone to bed with a headache.

I have begun a beanie hat, to match my lace backed Jacket, because Winter has really hit with a vengence here, and my fine hair doesn't keep my head very warm. I hope all regions with my friends, are getting nice temperatures now, and no more snow! The Australian Snow fields have opened a fortnight early, due to unseasonable snowfalls, so I hope there are no more snowfalls in the Northern Hemisphere now! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, it's a cold day again today. It was warmer in April. I'm at Stephens and everything is not as it should be, nothing wrong just not normal as normal can be in this house.
> 
> Sue has been poorly with her asthma and had to have an emergency appointment and has been on the nebuliser though she reckons she's a bit better today. We had to pick Stephen up from the garage that his cars been taken to. He's had to have the brakes mended, I know he misses dad for things like this as he always did the mechanics on vehicles.
> 
> Richard has been looking on line to see how he might get a job in his career. They leave uni with a degree but don't know much about life do they. I've told Stephen hes sinking a little bit. Let's hope this leads to something.
> 
> On Friday, cocoa the rabbit, who had a stroke when s and s were on holiday, died, we think he was about 7. So all were upset and they had a little funeral for her. Kenny and Ollie, the rabbits sat with her on a blanket for a while, and was very gentle with her. They knew something was wrong. Probably because she was dead! Can you believe this rubbish eh? This is what I listen to. So bye bye poor cocoa. Then......a friend of sues has two little children and bought a puppy, well...I don't know if she forgot she had two gerbals but the puppy doesn't get on with them. (Seriously). So she asked sue if she would have them, this is all while Stephen was away ????


Pet rabbits live to be 7 to 10 years old, so Cocoa did well. I'm glad that the other rabbits were able to sit with Cocoa. We didn't do that when Trevor died and the other cats spend months looking all over the house for him.
Can Richard volunteer somewhere? It will help in his job search (looks good on a resume) and he will learn people skills while he is doing so.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> This is a photo of stephen and sue


Nice picture. I hope Sue is breathing better soon.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a somewhat grey and overcast London, 17'C here today. I have come down with a really heavy cold so I'm just going to chill today, bit of sewing, bit of square blocking, as the final square is now finished, and maybe a bit of Netflix!! Have a good one everybody, don't catch this cold!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm sorry you have got someone- else's cold, I hope it doesn't develop into something else! 
I have put Tea tree and Eucalyptus olds, all over my phone, so that the virus won't get thru to me! I have escaped any colds, and such, til now; so I really don't want an international one!????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A lazy day today, might just spend it weeding as it is so nice outside. Mom's 1/2 acre of grass is down, my trusty mower put it all down even what was up to my knees almost. So everything is looking good there now. My arms are a little still from lugging the mower up a slope but otherwise I feel great and it's good to keep using all my muscles.
> 
> Angela is in a beautiful spot near Friday Harbour right now. It must be lovely to smell that salty air every day.


We have a Friday Harbour near us too. But it's not salty.
Lovely picture.
I hope you take a well deserved rest after all that mowing.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Okay well it doesn't stop here Michael graduated kindergarten yesterday, he has to have his two front teeth pulled tomorrow, and our refrigerator has bit the dust wow feels like old times......not good times! And Dh still has not found a job yet.....


Why would he have to have his two front teeth pulled?
I hope things start to turn around for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did. Thanks Trish. Been using my blending board today to make rolags for felting


Another very colourful set of rollags.
I showed DD this picture and she squealed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> She is a lovely cat Mav, is she the only house cat? xxx


No, but she is the one that sleeps in my bedroom. The other four sleep in the basement on their cat bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I will now confuse everyone, and wish everyone a Happy Thursday, as my Thursday is coming to an end, but I had 12 hrs sleep last night, and am not tired yet, So will be up for a little while but Blt has gone to bed with a headache.
> 
> I have begun a beanie hat, to match my lace backed Jacket, because Winter has really hit with a vengence here, and my fine hair doesn't keep my head very warm. I hope all regions with my friends, are getting nice temperatures now, and no more snow! The Australian Snow fields have opened a fortnight early, due to unseasonable snowfalls, so I hope there are no more snowfalls in the Northern Hemisphere now! xoxoxo


Stay warm Judi.
And Happy Thursday to you.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a somewhat grey and overcast London, 17'C here today.
> 
> I have come down with a really heavy cold so I'm just going to chill today, bit of sewing, bit of square blocking, as the final square is now finished, and maybe a bit of Netflix!! Have a good one everybody, don't catch this cold!! xxxxxxxxxxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Sending many warm and healing hugs your way. I hope you are over this cold soon! xxxooo


Coming from the big Southern Island, also! I think you might have about 10 days of it, at least. I hope it doesn't get too bad for you, also hope your DH doesn't get it! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's a beautiful bird!!


We have a couple of them that come through our yard to get drinks before heading back to the blossoms. We also have the orangier and bigger Baltimore Orioles, but the two groups don't fight. There are blossoms enough for all.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Poor Bella, poor you!! Nice looking car, I hope you have many happy and safe journeys in her!! Love the mosaic, purple would look good with that!! xxxx


Thanks. I'm going to try it. If it doesn't work, I have a lifeline in, and can try again.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. The family is moving about.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all from a dull but fairly warm Norfolk. Had a good journey over and found our rental cottage easily. Not the best of rentals but it will do for the first month at least as we will be busy house-hunting. One brilliant bit of news, we have exchanged contracts and completion is next Wednesday so it is near enough done and dusted. Off to a local pub this evening to get something to eat and probably an early night again, although not as early as last night, and shopping in the morning. Will try and catch up and keep up with everyone now. xx


I hope you find your perfect home quickly, so that you can get settled, and comfortable, so that you can enjoy exploring your new surrounds, and finding everything you need! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Thank you, I'm sure yours will be beautiful too once settled Judi.. wish I didn't have to water mine so much! xoxo
> Do you not get much water, in your area? I sort of shook my head, when I read your post! To me, your area is so VERDANT I haven't seen much of your region, but I just thought there would have been a lot of water there. Can you tell I am not used to places like Canada, and Uk, be short on water, it just never occurred to me! You DO have snow, during your Winter though, don't you?
> 
> ???????????? I feel like I am asking questions that a small child would ask! :sm12: :sm06: :sm12: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Skype really makes a difference for keeping in touch! xxx


I just use Messenger, the Skype programme uses too much space on my phone, and there is so many different ways to do the video calling now, so I just use the Messenger app, and it works brilliantly! 
I know that I didn't need to write all of that, but this is what my brain does to me, and I have to put my thought down, so that others will understand; even if it is only a little bit. I also have to begin something I am explaining, from the beginning, if I am interrupted, at any point.???? This annoys many people; but they do not know what it feels like within my Mind:????????????

Sorry about the above, but as I explained, because that thought had already formed, it had to be spoken, or written; so that I can keep doing what I was already doing, and so it keeps going!
??? High Functioning Autism; or Aspergers, undiagnosed!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We used to call those Lazy Daisies Judi. : )


Thanks Trish, I was wondering if that was them! Do you remember, if there are any more flowers, in the Lazy Daisy range, or only these two? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's foggy like pea soup out there right now.
> I as offline yesterday as I was picking up my new car. I can't believe how many papers you have to sign when you sign away your paycheque for many years! But I'll be able to get to work without breaking down. I had a nightmare last night where I picked up the new car and it broke down as I was driving it home. But that didn't happen. Mum insisted that I had to take the car over to Stuart as he is a car guy. He used to have a car full of vintage Volvos. He has a Mitsubishi SUV now and she is all into comparison. Stuart looked it over, said it was a nice vehicle. Good enough.
> I was able to do two full repeats on the cable project. The yarn is so buttery. It's Aslan Trends King Baby Llama and Silk. I think I got the last of that yarn in Canada.
> I also finished another section of the mosaic project. I put a lifeline in because now I have to decide to continue with the blue that I have. But I'm pretty sure that I don't have enough of that colour to finish, or add in the purple.
> I just finished cleaning up after Bella-kitty. She just tossed her breakfast all over her bed. My fault. I should have let her sleep on a full tummy.


Nice car and beaitiful knitting xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A summer cold, take it easy and I hope it doesn't last long.. want you on the go again! xoxox


Those Summer Colds can be so cruel, can't they? The ones I have seen, with other people (but not me), it has been much worse than a Winter cold, in my opinion, anyway xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did. Thanks Trish. Been using my blending board today to make rolags for felting


They are looking very artistic, and exciting, will try to wait patiently, until the results are ready! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> They are looking very artistic, and exciting, will try to wait patiently, until the results are ready! xoxoxo


Iive just received a book on little loom weaving that I ordered so I'm reading that atm. But will get spinning later x


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


Aww that is the best picture ever!!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Okay well it doesn't stop here Michael graduated kindergarten yesterday, he has to have his two front teeth pulled tomorrow, and our refrigerator has bit the dust wow feels like old times......not good times! And Dh still has not found a job yet.....


I do know how that is, and I have sent all the Cosmic Energy, in the hope that it will help him get some kind of work somewhere! 
My heart is with you, in this ordeal! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A lazy day today, might just spend it weeding as it is so nice outside. Mom's 1/2 acre of grass is down, my trusty mower put it all down even what was up to my knees almost. So everything is looking good there now. My arms are a little still from lugging the mower up a slope but otherwise I feel great and it's good to keep using all my muscles.
> 
> Angela is in a beautiful spot near Friday Harbour right now. It must be lovely to smell that salty air every day.


That is such a gorgeous view, I don't blame her, for wanting to be there! :sm06: :sm06:

The Fresh Sea air is so beautiful on the senses, I love_or wan living by the sea!

Mint has just woken, and is looking at me very accusingly; as when she went to sleep, I was sitting with her on the 3 seater lounge, but when she woke, I was across the room from her, and DH had gone to bed without her!???????????? 
*HOW DARE HE*!!! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

I am now going to watch an episode of "Lucifer", so I am now signing off! I hope everyone has a wonderful day! xoxoxo.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> And of course, two more gorgeous girls! their mum is gorgeous also! xoxoxo


They are all gorgeous! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's foggy like pea soup out there right now.
> I as offline yesterday as I was picking up my new car. I can't believe how many papers you have to sign when you sign away your paycheque for many years! But I'll be able to get to work without breaking down. I had a nightmare last night where I picked up the new car and it broke down as I was driving it home. But that didn't happen. Mum insisted that I had to take the car over to Stuart as he is a car guy. He used to have a car full of vintage Volvos. He has a Mitsubishi SUV now and she is all into comparison. Stuart looked it over, said it was a nice vehicle. Good enough.
> I was able to do two full repeats on the cable project. The yarn is so buttery. It's Aslan Trends King Baby Llama and Silk. I think I got the last of that yarn in Canada.
> I also finished another section of the mosaic project. I put a lifeline in because now I have to decide to continue with the blue that I have. But I'm pretty sure that I don't have enough of that colour to finish, or add in the purple.
> I just finished cleaning up after Bella-kitty. She just tossed her breakfast all over her bed. My fault. I should have let her sleep on a full tummy.


The car looks great and so does your mosaic shawl! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

I seem to be doing nothing but play catch up on here at the moment. Went to look at a few bungalows this morning and have booked a viewing at one for tomorrow tea-time. Did some shopping and came back to the rental and cooked a nice home-made meal for a change. This eating out isn't all it's cracked up to be all the time. Managed to set both the smoke alarms off while doing it so quickly opened the back door. Not doing anything else for the rest of the day, might even dig my knitting out and see if I remember how to do it. Must look for a few more places to go and have a look for first. Hope you're all having a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's early but I'm in my bed. I've been cold today but it's supposed to have been 17'C but it didn't feel like it, and it rained off and on, I went to put gold roses this week on Alberts garden and then did an Asda shop. Tomorrow I go out with Lynn for lunch and I must buy some bird seed. On Sunday, Stephen is getting me two new tyres fitted on the car.

Sue is still very breathless, and Karen has had the doctor, who just says keep taking the antibiotics.... She's on them for life. I've really not got anything of interest to write tonight. I thought daisy was banging her coconut shell against the cage bars last night. She knows if I check on her she just might get a chocolate drop. She was so noisy. Matthew had booked the movies with a friend for 8.45 that was the earliest he could get so it was midnight when he got home, and of course he had to check on me to see if I was ok, which I was, and felt better for the cuddle I got. I just love my lot, nothing's consistent. 

Hope you all have a great night. I'll catchup.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


They are adorable.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> And of course, two more gorgeous girls! their mum is gorgeous also! xoxoxo


Lovely photo, I can tell they are sisters.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's foggy like pea soup out there right now.
> I as offline yesterday as I was picking up my new car. I can't believe how many papers you have to sign when you sign away your paycheque for many years! But I'll be able to get to work without breaking down. I had a nightmare last night where I picked up the new car and it broke down as I was driving it home. But that didn't happen. Mum insisted that I had to take the car over to Stuart as he is a car guy. He used to have a car full of vintage Volvos. He has a Mitsubishi SUV now and she is all into comparison. Stuart looked it over, said it was a nice vehicle. Good enough.
> I was able to do two full repeats on the cable project. The yarn is so buttery. It's Aslan Trends King Baby Llama and Silk. I think I got the last of that yarn in Canada.
> I also finished another section of the mosaic project. I put a lifeline in because now I have to decide to continue with the blue that I have. But I'm pretty sure that I don't have enough of that colour to finish, or add in the purple.
> I just finished cleaning up after Bella-kitty. She just tossed her breakfast all over her bed. My fault. I should have let her sleep on a full tummy.


Love your new car, and the colour. Mines a Hyundai too, but a tiny little car hence her name little car. She's only a i10. Costs me £20 a year road tax and I can pay that in instalments if I wanted. Honestly...she runs for ever on $25 of petrol. I love her.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I seem to be doing nothing but play catch up on here at the moment. Went to look at a few bungalows this morning and have booked a viewing at one for tomorrow tea-time. Did some shopping and came back to the rental and cooked a nice home-made meal for a change. This eating out isn't all it's cracked up to be all the time. Managed to set both the smoke alarms off while doing it so quickly opened the back door. Not doing anything else for the rest of the day, might even dig my knitting out and see if I remember how to do it. Must look for a few more places to go and have a look for first. Hope you're all having a good day. xx


Glad you enjoyed your home cooked meal, it makes you appreciate your own culinary skills, doesn't it?!! Hope you find some nice places to look at tomorrow, you'll know when it's right!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That's where I am right now. Hopefully it will warm up when the fog lifts. We do have tons of blossoms on the trees from all the rain, so that is a good thing. The orchard oriole is having the best year of his life.


Thanks for sharing another beautiful bird. I do like birds, ours are a bit dull but I get a lot of pleasure from feeding them. Albert used to see to them everyday, so I try to keep it up.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> And of course, two more gorgeous girls! their mum is gorgeous also! xoxoxo


Awww they are so gorgeous all of them! ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm sure yours will be beautiful too once settled Judi.. wish I didn't have to water mine so much! xoxo
> Do you not get much water, in your area? I sort of shook my head, when I read your post! To me, your area is so VERDANT I haven't seen much of your region, but I just thought there would have been a lot of water there. Can you tell I am not used to places like Canada, and Uk, be short on water, it just never occurred to me! You DO have snow, during your Winter though, don't you?
> 
> ???????????? I feel like I am asking questions that a small child would ask! :sm12: :sm06: :sm12: :sm06:
> 
> 
> 
> With the climate change we don't always get enough snow or rain to keep things substainable Judi. Now our trees and certain wild brush like Salal are starting to dye off as well as our rivers are lowering and salmon spawning streams going completely dry. There are groups now trying to rescue the fry to relocate them but many die. Things are changing and it's sort of scary. Ask anytime as I will you to learn about your area! xoxox
Click to expand...


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Nice car and beaitiful knitting xx


That is a model of Hyundai that I haven't seen yet... hope you enjoy it. I have never had any issues with my Hyundai wishing you the same. xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That is such a gorgeous view, I don't blame her, for wanting to be there! :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> The Fresh Sea air is so beautiful on the senses, I love_or wan living by the sea!
> 
> Mint has just woken, and is looking at me very accusingly; as when she went to sleep, I was sitting with her on the 3 seater lounge, but when she woke, I was across the room from her, and DH had gone to bed without her!ððð³
> *HOW DARE HE*!!! ð¥°ð¤£ðð¤£


Does Mint stay with you like velcro... mine does. I have to be careful I don't trip over him when I get up at night! He's holding his own at 15+years...


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I seem to be doing nothing but play catch up on here at the moment. Went to look at a few bungalows this morning and have booked a viewing at one for tomorrow tea-time. Did some shopping and came back to the rental and cooked a nice home-made meal for a change. This eating out isn't all it's cracked up to be all the time. Managed to set both the smoke alarms off while doing it so quickly opened the back door. Not doing anything else for the rest of the day, might even dig my knitting out and see if I remember how to do it. Must look for a few more places to go and have a look for first. Hope you're all having a good day. xx


Are there many homes to pick from at the moment? Knitting and TM, that will get you in the "Zen" for tomorrow! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photo, I can tell they are sisters.


I see some of Judi in them! xxx


----------



## Islander

The Foxgloves are coming out in the Meadow now..


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Does Mint stay with you like velcro... mine does. I have to be careful I don't trip over him when I get up at night! He's holding his own at 15+years...


Lovely picture, but he did remind me of a bear the way he's looking at the camera. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Are there many homes to pick from at the moment? Knitting and TM, that will get you in the "Zen" for tomorrow! :sm02: xoxo


Not an awful lot of what we want but then we only need one right one. Knitting's gone to pot tonight, too late to start anything now, maybe tomorrow. xx


----------



## anaswet

beautiful pictures


----------



## anaswet

beautiful pictures


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Why would he have to have his two front teeth pulled?
> I hope things start to turn around for you.


He had an infection on his gum and they were in really bad shape and since his permanent teeth were so close they decided they should be pulled he did....okay


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet pea had her kindergarten graduation today. It looked just like a grown up one but little tiny people lol. So glad I got here ❣


Isn't it great, seeing them getting ready to begin School! Then the excitement of their first day of school! xoxoxo
Will you post her first Graduation photo? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> This is a photo of stephen and sue


Very nice looking couple! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, it's a cold day again today. It was warmer in April. I'm at Stephens and everything is not as it should be, nothing wrong just not normal as normal can be in this house.
> 
> Sue has been poorly with her asthma and had to have an emergency appointment and has been on the nebuliser though she reckons she's a bit better today. We had to pick Stephen up from the garage that his cars been taken to. He's had to have the brakes mended, I know he misses dad for things like this as he always did the mechanics on vehicles.
> 
> Richard has been looking on line to see how he might get a job in his career. They leave uni with a degree but don't know much about life do they. I've told Stephen hes sinking a little bit. Let's hope this leads to something.
> 
> On Friday, cocoa the rabbit, who had a stroke when s and s were on holiday, died, we think he was about 7. So all were upset and they had a little funeral for her. Kenny and Ollie, the rabbits sat with her on a blanket for a while, and was very gentle with her. They knew something was wrong. Probably because she was dead! Can you believe this rubbish eh? This is what I listen to. So bye bye poor cocoa. Then......a friend of sues has two little children and bought a puppy, well...I don't know if she forgot she had two gerbals but the puppy doesn't get on with them. (Seriously). So she asked sue if she would have them, this is all while Stephen was away ????


Susan, I still think you should write all of this in a book, sort of like a family Biography! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I hadn't finished..... So sue of course says yes and lands a 3ft cage in Richards bedroom with 2 gerbils in. Meet scribble and peanuts...I got to tell you, they are doing nothing for me. I'm not fussy at all. So...last count....2 rabbits, olly and kenny, 2 Guinea pigs, Wilson and Brazil 1 hamster daisy, they've bought another betta fish so she might sort out the babies that keep getting born in the other tank, the number should be about 5000000 and so it goes on.it doesn't get much better than this.
> 
> Well..that's all the news I think. Oh no, I went in to see Karen this morning and she's not too good at all. Her legs have all broken out again and she couldn't use her hands yesterday, but they were slowly coming back to normal. Well not normal, but normal for her. Poor Karen, all this comes from her back, she did look cheesed off today. She didn't want the doctor because she knows they'll take her into hospital. It's a vicious circle.
> 
> Margaret got a new carpet for the bedroom today, I threw some rubbish out today and fed the birds. That's about it. Sue and I had a Starbucks, sorry saxy, but I do enjoy it better than Costa. I'm going to catch up now, I hope you are all good. Xx


Sounds like a very full calendar for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> These are the ones for spinning.


oooh ......... they look really good! Well done, cant wait to see what they look like, all spun up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> We had fish and chips tonight, cos grandma got her own way. Sick of foreign stuff????


Well done, you wore the guest, you should get what you want, at least somtimes! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I didn't have time to post her pic so here she is.. looking all grown up, sweet pea????????


Yep. she will have a job next week! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh heaven, ???????? , you've just got a way that makes me laugh. Jen and Rosebud are going to make an appearance to sewing circle next Friday but it will just be for a short time to let a few she knows she her.
> Plus she isn't running around with boogers on her fingers and lice in her hair.. ???? I'll never recover from that. It's terrible but that trust is GONE with that Lady, so forever more that child to me will still have lice????
> Over 60's is time for people to get with people their own age, not time with kids. Are there officials that run the over 60's ? Maybe they could be nudged to mention that it's not the proper place for that. I feel for the lady who wants to just have her cake and eat it too.. but it is what it is love.


I agree, I don't mind people bringing a grandchild for a visit, but not for the entire time, and definitely if the children are sick, or have head lice! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


They are gorgeous! I can see them now, 17 & 12, one driving and the otherkeeping watch, for both sets of parents!???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's foggy like pea soup out there right now.
> I as offline yesterday as I was picking up my new car. I can't believe how many papers you have to sign when you sign away your paycheque for many years! But I'll be able to get to work without breaking down. I had a nightmare last night where I picked up the new car and it broke down as I was driving it home. But that didn't happen. Mum insisted that I had to take the car over to Stuart as he is a car guy. He used to have a car full of vintage Volvos. He has a Mitsubishi SUV now and she is all into comparison. Stuart looked it over, said it was a nice vehicle. Good enough.
> I was able to do two full repeats on the cable project. The yarn is so buttery. It's Aslan Trends King Baby Llama and Silk. I think I got the last of that yarn in Canada.
> I also finished another section of the mosaic project. I put a lifeline in because now I have to decide to continue with the blue that I have. But I'm pretty sure that I don't have enough of that colour to finish, or add in the purple.
> I just finished cleaning up after Bella-kitty. She just tossed her breakfast all over her bed. My fault. I should have let her sleep on a full tummy.


Your car. looks very nice, as does your mums car.
So sorry poor Bella-kitty was sick, she might have had a little too much hair in her belly, then a little too much food on top of that, that upset the apple cart!

Your Mosaic project is looking good also! I cast on for a Beanie last night, with the same yarn that I used for my last jacket. I think this Winter may be much colder than I am used too, we have already had our heater on, and my electric blanket is on all right, and that has been for about the last month, or perhaps a little longer!
I have seen that June is beginning to get fine, warm weather. I hope you are also getting! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Your parrots are very pretty, at least in the small numbers that I see at the zoo. I don't know if I would feel the same if a whole flock descended on my yard. :sm17:


To see an entire flock of Parrots, descending onto an oval, is phenomenal, I also love to see them flying en mass, it is just a mass of colour in motion. They don't seem to sweep, and flow across the sky, as the flocks of smaller birds do, I think it is just there are still a good number in this area, and I love watching them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely picture. Bottom right looks like she has a mischievous smile.


You are correct in your comment, that one is a little imp; But the impish ness is just "out there", with her. with the other3, they sneak up with it, and catch people unawares. I think she might have a similar personality, as one of my niece's, and if that is correct, then she will be fine! They ALL have attitude though!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Keep practising. DD can make thread and cobweb size yarn on the drop spindle now, but it has taken lots of practice.
> I still make a mess with my espinner. I haven't practised enough. Still can't get the drafting consistent.


As you said, it all comes with practice! My spinning is lace weight, I would have liked to getif a bit thicker, around 8ply, after plying, but it is very difficult to take it backwards! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's where I am right now. Hopefully it will warm up when the fog lifts. We do have tons of blossoms on the trees from all the rain, so that is a good thing. The orchard oriole is having the best year of his life.


And here is another pretty bird! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We had fish too, but with noodles instead of chips. I would have preferred the chips, but DD makes a mess of the kitchen when she makes her home fried chips. I swear that everything is covered in oil.


DH cooks our chips in the Dry Air Frier, and they are so good; even the ones he makes from scratch. Nice and crispy on the outside, and sort of fluffy, cooked potato on the inside! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the rabbit but it does sound like the ark is almost full!
> I hope Karen does get to see someone, maybe a practising nurse? so she can feel better.
> I like Starbucks for some things too. They make the best London Fog. The one at Timmys tastes like they poured melted ice cream on top of the tea, which isn't as nice tasting as it sounds. I also like Starbucks 1/2 lemonade, 1/2 iced tea. Which Timmys doesn't even have.


One of my Cold infusion teas is Rose and lemonade; that 1/2 tea & 1/2 lemonade, sounds really nice. Is it made with a specific tea, or is that their secret? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Iive just received a book on little loom weaving that I ordered so I'm reading that atm. But will get spinning later x


I am waiting for a couple of little looms, and books, so I can move onto other stuff to do. then I can teach the dgd's, if they want to learn how to use them, and perhaps make them some of their own! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> They are all gorgeous! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I agree totally with you, those 4, along with their 3 cousins, are the most beautiful girls, in the region!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I seem to be doing nothing but play catch up on here at the moment. Went to look at a few bungalows this morning and have booked a viewing at one for tomorrow tea-time. Did some shopping and came back to the rental and cooked a nice home-made meal for a change. This eating out isn't all it's cracked up to be all the time. Managed to set both the smoke alarms off while doing it so quickly opened the back door. Not doing anything else for the rest of the day, might even dig my knitting out and see if I remember how to do it. Must look for a few more places to go and have a look for first. Hope you're all having a good day. xx


Well I wrote something totally profound, but Cyberspace ate it; so now I will just leave a general note, because I have no Idea what I wrote.
I hope you find plenty of potential homes, and the perfect house is in that group of homes! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photo, I can tell they are sisters.


Thank Susan xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Awww they are so gorgeous all of them! ????????????????????????????????


My comment was for your two girls! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another beautiful sunny day in Norfolk, I'm just not used to writing about sun two days running. Not sure what is on the agenda today, probably more house hunting this morning and a viewing at tea time. Going to have to start looking for somewhere else to live after this month and this place is booked up. Have a good day, nearly the weekend 'cause it's Friday I think. See you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> With the climate change we don't always get enough snow or rain to keep things substainable Judi. Now our trees and certain wild brush like Salal are starting to dye off as well as our rivers are lowering and salmon spawning streams going completely dry. There are groups now trying to rescue the fry to relocate them but many die. Things are changing and it's sort of scary. Ask anytime as I will you to learn about your area! xoxox


I know what you mean, I don't know how the changing climate is going to affect my area, over all of the Seasons! I do realise that our temperature is rising, and the highest temperatures we had during last summer, was pretty much unbearable. I think I might begin keeping my own temperatures, and possibly rainfall, from now; and go back as far as I can, just to see how much this country has changed, and see what needs to be done; or if it is even possible, to reverse things; or have I missed the boat on that one!
My dad was a fledgling, untrained Environmentalist, and we had Native to the Region plants, in all of the houses we lived in; and I have been trying to do the same thing. I have been successful with some plants, and failed dismally with others, but I will just keep on trying!????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey - Jacky send some sun SW!!! 

Have been experiment with making some little looms with old picture frames. Judi perhaps you could do this for the girls. It's very easy. Only did a bit of spinning yesterday as I was reading my new book on weaving. Found some interesting ideas.

Nothing much planned for today so will carry on with spinning and weaving.

Happy Friday everyone and good luck house hunting Jacky. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Does Mint stay with you like velcro... mine does. I have to be careful I don't trip over him when I get up at night! He's holding his own at 15+years...


Yes she does! I even joked about renaming her "Velcro", she sits as close to me, as she can, she will climb over DH, to get next to me; and if I am not in bed at the same time as her, she will come out looking for me! It gets very wearing, sometimes! This all got worse after my second breast op, last year! She stayed very close to me, for a- very long time! I'm also not too sure if she is one of those dogs that can smell changes in certain body cells.
I suppose it is good in some way, but I really would like to have some "ME" time, before the next 8 or 9 years. She is 9 at the end of the year, so we still have quite a bit of time left with her.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I see some of Judi in them! xxx


Thanks Trish. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The Foxgloves are coming out in the Meadow now..


They are gorgeous, I love the color! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> He had an infection on his gum and they were in really bad shape and since his permanent teeth were so close they decided they should be pulled he did....okay


He's looking very pleased with himself! Did the Tooth Fairy visit? ????‍♂???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another beautiful sunny day in Norfolk, I'm just not used to writing about sun two days running. Not sure what is on the agenda today, probably more house hunting this morning and a viewing at tea time. Going to have to start looking for somewhere else to live after this month and this place is booked up. Have a good day, nearly the weekend 'cause it's Friday I think. See you later. xx


Welcolm to Friday, I hope it has a pleasant Surprise for you! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Judi this is the book I ordered and the picture frame loom I made


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey - Jacky send some sun SW!!!
> 
> Have been experiment with making some little looms with old picture frames. Judi perhaps you could do this for the girls. It's very easy. Only did a bit of spinning yesterday as I was reading my new book on weaving. Found some interesting ideas.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today so will carry on with spinning and weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and good luck house hunting Jacky. xx


I'm already onto that, if they are interested in using them. I will find out, next time we see them. We have the family of 3 girls tomorrow, and I can see how they feel about them, the family of 4 will have to wait, until they get into the house allocated to them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Judi this is the book I ordered and the picture frame loom I made


That is very good, but I am using a Pin loom, and the pins are on all four sides, but I can still make them myself. I have seen information about them, and I am also going to see about making a triangle, and a pentagram pin Looms. also. I am very inquisitive about what I con do with them. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good morning, here is your giggle for the day! I ordered some empty Bobbins for my sewing machine, a pack of 25, this is what I got this morning, from China, of course!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Does Mint stay with you like velcro... mine does. I have to be careful I don't trip over him when I get up at night! He's holding his own at 15+years...


...and still a very handsome fella!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> He had an infection on his gum and they were in really bad shape and since his permanent teeth were so close they decided they should be pulled he did....okay


Still gorgeous, teeth or no teeth, just cuter!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They are gorgeous! I can see them now, 17 & 12, one driving and the otherkeeping watch, for both sets of parents!???????????? xoxoxo.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a dull, grey and muggy London and that's just about how I feel too! This cold has really got a hold and although I am sleeping well at night, the sneezing and streaming starts as soon as I wake up, oh, and my ribs hurt from coughing. On the plus side, my hand seems to be much better!! :sm09: :sm16: 

I think we are going to put the new bench together this morning, it says on the instructions that it is only meant to seat two, in which case, I can't see the point of folding the table down? We shall see! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning, here is your giggle for the day! I ordered some empty Bobbins for my sewing machine, a pack of 25, this is what I got this morning, from China, of course!


Well ....... you won't need any new bobbins for quite a while, if of course, the bobbins fit your machine properly!????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well ....... you won't need any new bobbins for quite a while, if of course, the bobbins fit your machine properly!????????????


Haven't tried any of them yet but apart from it not liking metal bobbins, it's pretty forgiving!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull, grey and muggy London and that's just about how I feel too! This cold has really got a hold and although I am sleeping well at night, the sneezing and streaming starts as soon as I wake up, oh, and my ribs hurt from coughing. On the plus side, my hand seems to be much better!! :sm09: :sm16:
> 
> I think we are going to put the new bench together this morning, it says on the instructions that it is only meant to seat two, in which case, I can't see the point of folding the table down? We shall see! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


June, if you are sneezing a lot, are you using an antihistamine? You might find it beneficial for you, and also try using Vicks Rub, for your cough. If there is a "tickle" in your throat, Causing you to cough, I know Eucalyptus oil definitely stops the cough, and it is also anh bacterial and antiviral; as is Tea Tree oil and lavendar oil; and all of these oils can also prevent one from contracting any viral infections, whenever they are prevalent! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Haven't tried any of them yet but apart from it not liking metal bobbins, it's pretty forgiving!! xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up with everyone now, so I am going to do some knitting, then some weaving, then I might even do some crochet; unless I am having trouble staying awake! So have a wonderful day everyone! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That is very good, but I am using a Pin loom, and the pins are on all four sides, but I can still make them myself. I have seen information about them, and I am also going to see about making a triangle, and a pentagram pin Looms. also. I am very inquisitive about what I con do with them. xoxoxo


Pin loom weaving is nice and quick. Mt P has made me a couple.

Here's 3 of my spun rolags.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning, here is your giggle for the day! I ordered some empty Bobbins for my sewing machine, a pack of 25, this is what I got this morning, from China, of course!


Perhaps counting in Chinese is different. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, if you are sneezing a lot, are you using an antihistamine? You might find it beneficial for you, and also try using Vicks Rub, for your cough. If there is a "tickle" in your throat, Causing you to cough, I know Eucalyptus oil definitely stops the cough, and it is also anh bacterial and antiviral; as is Tea Tree oil and lavendar oil; and all of these oils can also prevent one from contracting any viral infections, whenever they are prevalent! xoxoxo


Thanks for the suggestions, Judi, I appreciate your thoughtfulness! I think I have some antihistamine, I will go and check. The cough is in my chest, not a tickle but it's not terrible. Hopefully, the antihistamine might stop my nose running too!! xxxx

PS Found some Actifed for colds and flu in the bathroom cabinet, it has an antihistamine in it and is supposed to help with the sneezing and runny nose. Watch this space!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Pin loom weaving is nice and quick. Mt P has made me a couple.
> 
> Here's 3 of my spun rolags.


They've turned out pretty, although I have to say that for eye-appeal, I prefer them as rolags!! I know, it makes no sense!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps counting in Chinese is different. Xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: They only cost me 83p, including postage!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> They've turned out pretty, although I have to say that for eye-appeal, I prefer them as rolags!! I know, it makes no sense!! xxxx


I agree I think the rolags look nicer. I have done some rolags to felt with. I'll see how they look when finished.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: They only cost me 83p, including postage!!!


Then Chinese counting is good????????????????????xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, here is your giggle for the day! I ordered some empty Bobbins for my sewing machine, a pack of 25, this is what I got this morning, from China, of course!


That should keep you going for a good while then. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just come back to the rental for dinner, went to see three more places this morning but no luck. Two were up by Sandringham (very posh neighbours there) but there are so many houses crammed together around there they were all on top of each other, we want a bit of space around us. Might have the rest of the afternoon off until viewing time tea-time. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I agree I think the rolags look nicer. I have done some rolags to felt with. I'll see how they look when finished.


It must be fun to play with!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That should keep you going for a good while then. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I bought some mega sized cones of overlocker thread a few weeks ago for a bargain price so I shall just sit and wind at least a good few of these, it will be handy not having to keep stopping to re-wind spools when I am embroidering a big project!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just come back to the rental for dinner, went to see three more places this morning but no luck. Two were up by Sandringham (very posh neighbours there) but there are so many houses crammed together around there they were all on top of each other, we want a bit of space around us. Might have the rest of the afternoon off until viewing time tea-time. xx


Good idea, you don't want to get sensory overload!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Had our lunch out on our new bench, very comfortable and not too difficult to put together. Mind you, sitting out there, I saw all the weeding I need to do, might give it five minutes!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had our lunch out on our new bench, very comfortable and not too difficult to put together. Mind you, sitting out there, I saw all the weeding I need to do, might give it five minutes!! xxxx


Never thought about having dinner outside, glad you got it together quite easily. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Never thought about having dinner outside, glad you got it together quite easily. xxxx


It was only a sandwich, we have our main meal about 6.30 and I expect that will be indoors!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning, here is your giggle for the day! I ordered some empty Bobbins for my sewing machine, a pack of 25, this is what I got this morning, from China, of course!


Oh, my!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> He's looking very pleased with himself! Did the Tooth Fairy visit? ????‍♂???????????????????? xoxoxo


Yes she remembered to visit :sm17:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Pin loom weaving is nice and quick. Mt P has made me a couple.
> 
> Here's 3 of my spun rolags.


They look wonderful, if you knitted something with these yarns, are they plied, I think you would get an interesting fabric well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Judi, I appreciate your thoughtfulness! I think I have some antihistamine, I will go and check. The cough is in my chest, not a tickle but it's not terrible. Hopefully, the antihistamine might stop my nose running too!! xxxx
> 
> PS Found some Actifed for colds and flu in the bathroom cabinet, it has an antihistamine in it and is supposed to help with the sneezing and runny nose. Watch this space!!


Excellent, I hope it is of some benefit for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They've turned out pretty, although I have to say that for eye-appeal, I prefer them as rolags!! I know, it makes no sense!! xxxx


It makes perfect sense! When you look at a rolag, you we able to see all of the colours really well, but once the rolag is spun, the colours have a big chance of being mere blended, due to the spinning. So depending on what look is required for the resulting yarn, one decides on how to spin. the fibre, to achieve the desired look; and that also gets easier, as one gets more accomplished, with ones spinning skills, and as ones skills develop, the action of spinning, using a wheel; not sure if it is the same when using a spindle, becomes very soothing, almost like one is meditating. I have found that I become extremely relaxed, after spinning for about an hour, I am so relaxed, that I have to do a different activity for awhile, so I don't go to sleep, while I am still spinning the yarn. I am also 100% calmer, since I began actually spinning, and not wrestling with my wheel, and I no longer have the episodes of "absolute fury", that I had for so many years! I have finally become the gentle person, that I should have. always been! ???????? 
It is now almost 2:00 am, So I am off to bed. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's been another cold day. I went out to lunch with Lynn. Well...Lynn was in a bit of a grumpy mood, as we all can get, it wasn't aimed at me (cos she'd be lamped) but a little bit with the world, and where we went. She's so funny, even when she's grumpy, we have some laughs. The lady who took our order at the counter wanted to know where our table was, so I said round the corner! She wasn't too happy but she wanted a number. Which is fair enough but it didn't have a bloody number, so are Lynn and I telepathic?. Lynn couldn't stay quiet she says "and the number is where? On this table. " well that makes me giggle and then I'm hopeless. Any ways.....I had a ham cheese and tomato melt with salad and crisps (potato chips) and coleslaw. It was beautiful, and a nice cup of Yorkshire tea. Lynn had tuna and cheese melt with the salad etc. Etc. It was lovely.

This cafe also has an antique shop which sells (I suppose antiques) and some vintage clothes. Well I can't remember when or if I've ever seen as much rubbish in one room in all of my life. It was sheer tripe!

Karen txt to say she was a bit better, and marg came up this afternoon for a cuppa. I got my birdseed and sunflower seeds and the birds are enjoying them. 

I really haven't anything of interest to add. I'm going to Stephens tomorrow, cocos he's taking my car to get two new tyres on for me on Sunday. That's the plan anyway. But you know how it is. I won't hold my breath. I'm glad he checks things for me because I never thought about tyres. Love yawl...


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Does Mint stay with you like velcro... mine does. I have to be careful I don't trip over him when I get up at night! He's holding his own at 15+years...


He's absolutely gorgeous. I just want to get hold of him and feel and hug him.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Two sunny days in a row is something I vaguely remember from years past. Hoping you had good fortune on your house hunt this afternoon.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another beautiful sunny day in Norfolk, I'm just not used to writing about sun two days running. Not sure what is on the agenda today, probably more house hunting this morning and a viewing at tea time. Going to have to start looking for somewhere else to live after this month and this place is booked up. Have a good day, nearly the weekend 'cause it's Friday I think. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. I am enjoying seeing the pictures you share. Seems like you are having a lot of fun making beautiful creations.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey - Jacky send some sun SW!!!
> 
> Have been experiment with making some little looms with old picture frames. Judi perhaps you could do this for the girls. It's very easy. Only did a bit of spinning yesterday as I was reading my new book on weaving. Found some interesting ideas.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today so will carry on with spinning and weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and good luck house hunting Jacky. xx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> He had an infection on his gum and they were in really bad shape and since his permanent teeth were so close they decided they should be pulled he did....okay


Isn't he just a cheeky chappy? He's lovely. When you think of all your worries when you thought you'd lost him. It doesn't bear thinking about. Well done you Lisa. ????


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Isn't he just a cheeky chappy? He's lovely. When you think of all your worries when you thought you'd lost him. It doesn't bear thinking about. Well done you Lisa. ????


Aw thank you so much, we love him to the moon and back!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It must be fun to play with!! xxxx


Oh it is xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Judi this is the book I ordered and the picture frame loom I made


I've been meaning to tell you Josephine, that Lynn has started felting, she says it's brilliant. I told you she went to see a lady about it, well the outcome is she loves doing it. So.. I just had to tell her about you not only felting, but spinning and making those ragells? (Sp)?????? And weaving and spinning and making felt pictures. I think Lynn could be quite good at it when she gets into it, she usually likes a good standard.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey - Jacky send some sun SW!!!
> 
> Have been experiment with making some little looms with old picture frames. Judi perhaps you could do this for the girls. It's very easy. Only did a bit of spinning yesterday as I was reading my new book on weaving. Found some interesting ideas.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today so will carry on with spinning and weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and good luck house hunting Jacky. xx


I wonder why you never ask me to send u some sun? ????????⛈????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning, here is your giggle for the day! I ordered some empty Bobbins for my sewing machine, a pack of 25, this is what I got this morning, from China, of course!


There's not a lot to say to that is there? Hope you only got charged for 25 ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> They look wonderful, if you knitted something with these yarns, are they plied, I think you would get an interesting fabric well done! xoxoxo


No. Not plied as I intend to weave them.


----------



## jinx

Interesting, but not surprising. The Chinese inch is different than the U.S. inch and causes a lot of problems for people that ordered their measurers online. U.S inch = 0.762 Chinese inch or 2.54 cm compared to 3.33 cm????


London Girl said:


> Good morning, here is your giggle for the day! I ordered some empty Bobbins for my sewing machine, a pack of 25, this is what I got this morning, from China, of course!


----------



## jinx

Sorry your cold is so severe. Amazing what our body does to cure us, like coughing and streaming and increase temperature.
Hold those ribs and cough that junk out of your body. It doesn't pay rent so out it goes????????????????
.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull, grey and muggy London and that's just about how I feel too! This cold has reall got a hold and although I am sleeping well at night, the sneezing and streaming starts as soon as I wake up, oh, and my ribs hurt from coughing. On the plus side, my hand seems to be much better!! :sm09: :sm16:
> 
> I think we are going to put the new bench together this morning, it says on the instructions that it is only meant to seat two, in which case, I can't see the point of folding the table down? We shall see! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: They only cost me 83p, including postage!!!


Converting pounds to dollars I get $129.76. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jinx

Be careful if you are weeding. Remember your wrist is just healing from your last weeding adventure.


London Girl said:


> Had our lunch out on our new bench, very comfortable and not too difficult to put together. Mind you, sitting out there, I saw all the weeding I need to do, might give it five minutes!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Converting pounds to dollars I get $129.76. What am I doing wrong?


I think she means 83 pence, which would be $1.04. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Well, that makes sense. Mr. Google though p meant pound, silly old man.
Pence and cents makes sense. 


Miss Pam said:


> I think she means 83 pence, which would be $1.04. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Back from our viewing and loved the house, now to convince DH that it is just what we want. Definitely going to get my knitting out tonight it's been too long. Will catch up again now. xx


----------



## jinx

????????????Is it too soon to celebrate? I hope not. Best wishes on this working out for you.



Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our viewing and loved the house, now to convince DH that it is just what we want. Definitely going to get my knitting out tonight it's been too long. Will catch up again now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> ????????????Is it too soon to celebrate? I hope now. Best wishes on this working out for you.


A bit early yet, have to get DH on side. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Excellent, I hope it is of some benefit for you! xoxoxo


Definitely thanks Judi, have felt a little drowsy but no sneezing or nose running for hours now, just as well, my little nose was getting very sore!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It makes perfect sense! When you look at a rolag, you we able to see all of the colours really well, but once the rolag is spun, the colours have a big chance of being mere blended, due to the spinning. So depending on what look is required for the resulting yarn, one decides on how to spin. the fibre, to achieve the desired look; and that also gets easier, as one gets more accomplished, with ones spinning skills, and as ones skills develop, the action of spinning, using a wheel; not sure if it is the same when using a spindle, becomes very soothing, almost like one is meditating. I have found that I become extremely relaxed, after spinning for about an hour, I am so relaxed, that I have to do a different activity for awhile, so I don't go to sleep, while I am still spinning the yarn. I am also 100% calmer, since I began actually spinning, and not wrestling with my wheel, and I no longer have the episodes of "absolute fury", that I had for so many years! I have finally become the gentle person, that I should have. always been! ????????
> It is now almost 2:00 am, So I am off to bed. xoxoxo


Sounds like you need to keep twirling that spindle!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> There's not a lot to say to that is there? Hope you only got charged for 25 ????????????????


Well I only paid 83p including postage!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry your cold is so severe. Amazing what our body does to cure us, like coughing and streaming and increase temperature.
> Hold those ribs and cough that junk out of your body. It doesn't pay rent so out it goes????????????????
> .


Thanks Judy, I'm doing my best!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Converting pounds to dollars I get $129.76. What am I doing wrong?


That's 83 pence, not pounds love! I made it $1, 4 cents!!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Be careful if you are weeding. Remember your wrist is just healing from your last weeding adventure.


 :sm24: :sm19: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think she means 83 pence, which would be $1.04. :sm01: xxxooo


We agree Pam!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our viewing and loved the house, now to convince DH that it is just what we want. Definitely going to get my knitting out tonight it's been too long. Will catch up again now. xx


Glad you like the house.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our viewing and loved the house, now to convince DH that it is just what we want. Definitely going to get my knitting out tonight it's been too long. Will catch up again now. xx


I wish you profound Success, in convincing DH that the house you saw, is perfect for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Definitely thanks Judi, have felt a little drowsy but no sneezing or nose running for hours now, just as well, my little nose was getting very sore!! xxxx


Now your poor little nose can take a break, and have a good rest! Whenever I restock my antihistamine, I get the non-drowsy variety, that way one can continue doing the things that one usually does throughout the days! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you need to keep twirling that spindle!!!


No, I prefere working with my wheels. I have3 that I use, my favourite has a double tredal, the next one is supposed to have a double drive, but I can't get it setup like that, so I am using it in single drive mode; and my third one is an electric spinner, which I use when I am too exhausted to actually pedal away on either of the previous two! 
I haven't been able to get the achon correct, k make the Spindle work; my brain, and hands (or feet, if dancing) have difficulty getting the correct instructions to each other, so it is much less stre ss full for me to continue with the Spinning wheels! ????????????


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Pin loom weaving is nice and quick. Mt P has made me a couple.
> 
> Here's 3 of my spun rolags.


Wonderful! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just come back to the rental for dinner, went to see three more places this morning but no luck. Two were up by Sandringham (very posh neighbours there) but there are so many houses crammed together around there they were all on top of each other, we want a bit of space around us. Might have the rest of the afternoon off until viewing time tea-time. xx


Are you going to have some property with the new house, 1/4, 1/2 - 1 acre? Or going low maintenance? xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> He's absolutely gorgeous. I just want to get hold of him and feel and hug him.


He's a very standoffish boy since he's become an only child... you will have to bring lots of biscuits with you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our viewing and loved the house, now to convince DH that it is just what we want. Definitely going to get my knitting out tonight it's been too long. Will catch up again now. xx


Put some TM in his tea.. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Are you going to have some property with the new house, 1/4, 1/2 - 1 acre? Or going low maintenance? xoxo


Just enough to give us some space around us but nothing like we had at The Barn.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just enough to give us some space around us but nothing like we had at The Barn.


Yes, you want some privacy too! Would be lovely if this is the one and you can get settled. xoxoox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yes, you want some privacy too! Would be lovely if this is the one and you can get settled. xoxoox


DH hasn't mentioned it since we came home, hope he is mulling it all over in his mind. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH hasn't mentioned it since we came home, hope he is mulling it all over in his mind. xx


... and coming to the right conclusion!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ... and coming to the right conclusion!! Xxxx


Yes, putting an offer in tomorrow. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, putting an offer in tomorrow. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Fingers crossed.


----------



## linkan

June...
I've gotten a package today.. ????
????????????❤???????????????????????????????????????????????????? Okay see I couldn't really just speak it. But it's beautiful. I love it so much and I know Jen will too ????
I don't know how you couldn't be happy with it, it's marvelous ????❤????❣❣❣


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, putting an offer in tomorrow. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


That's wonderful ❣ you've waited so long, I hope it's everything you want and more. And if they don't accept your offer... Susan has lamps ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> It makes perfect sense! When you look at a rolag, you we able to see all of the colours really well, but once the rolag is spun, the colours have a big chance of being mere blended, due to the spinning. So depending on what look is required for the resulting yarn, one decides on how to spin. the fibre, to achieve the desired look; and that also gets easier, as one gets more accomplished, with ones spinning skills, and as ones skills develop, the action of spinning, using a wheel; not sure if it is the same when using a spindle, becomes very soothing, almost like one is meditating. I have found that I become extremely relaxed, after spinning for about an hour, I am so relaxed, that I have to do a different activity for awhile, so I don't go to sleep, while I am still spinning the yarn. I am also 100% calmer, since I began actually spinning, and not wrestling with my wheel, and I no longer have the episodes of "absolute fury", that I had for so many years! I have finally become the gentle person, that I should have. always been! ????????
> It is now almost 2:00 am, So I am off to bed. xoxoxo


My hormones used to have me fired up alot when I was younger. PMS was a nightmare of emotions, usually anger at the front. Since my hysterectomy and all my surgeries I'm a much calmer person. The person I always was as a child really. 15yrs ago it was easy to think me hot headed. But I'm really not. It takes alot to get me Angry and it may burn hot but fizzles out quickly lol.


----------



## linkan

I truly think it helps that I started knitting and crochet and all the etc.. lol
Around that time too.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our viewing and loved the house, now to convince DH that it is just what we want. Definitely going to get my knitting out tonight it's been too long. Will catch up again now. xx


Fingers crossed!!! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> June...
> I've gotten a package today.. ð¥°
> ðððâ¤ï¸ðððððððððð¥°ð­ð­ð¥° Okay see I couldn't really just speak it. But it's beautiful. I love it so much and I know Jen will too ð
> I don't know how you couldn't be happy with it, it's marvelous ðâ¤ï¸ðâ£ï¸â£ï¸â£ï¸


I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We agree Pam!! xxxx


Of course! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, putting an offer in tomorrow. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Yes!!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
> I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


It's wonderful!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
> I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


It's beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
> I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


Very thoughtful and sweet.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Very thoughtful and sweet.


She did an absolutely amazing job. Both Jen and her DH got all teary when they saw it. They both love it so much. My DH thought it was brilliant as well. 
We really do love it June ???? so touched and grateful.


----------



## linkan

I love your Avatar Rookie❣


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful!!! :sm24: xxxooo


I'd love to run over and give her a giant hug.. but she'll have to settle for a cyber hug for now as I didn't win either lottery this week lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I love your Avatar Rookie❣


Thank you. We now have the certificate of ownership and keys from the builder so can start moving in. They have three major fixes to still complete: re-stain the stairs; fix chipped tub, and stain (not paint) the fireplace mantle. I don't want to be there while they're doing those.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning, here is your giggle for the day! I ordered some empty Bobbins for my sewing machine, a pack of 25, this is what I got this morning, from China, of course!


Oh my lol, you won't be running out any time soon. I just ordered some a few weeks ago too. From China! ???? But I got what I ordered lol. They came in a nifty case too.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull, grey and muggy London and that's just about how I feel too! This cold has really got a hold and although I am sleeping well at night, the sneezing and streaming starts as soon as I wake up, oh, and my ribs hurt from coughing. On the plus side, my hand seems to be much better!! :sm09: :sm16:
> 
> I think we are going to put the new bench together this morning, it says on the instructions that it is only meant to seat two, in which case, I can't see the point of folding the table down? We shall see! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck with your bench, I showed DH the one from Facebook today and told him I'll be needing that for our back yard. "The shed swing"????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Haven't tried any of them yet but apart from it not liking metal bobbins, it's pretty forgiving!! xxx


Check for rough edges on those plastic ones. I've found a few that had to be sanded just a tiny bit because they catch the thread. They were perfectly fine after that though.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Pin loom weaving is nice and quick. Mt P has made me a couple.
> 
> Here's 3 of my spun rolags.


I love the colors ???? so pretty ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull, grey and muggy London and that's just about how I feel too! This cold has really got a hold and although I am sleeping well at night, the sneezing and streaming starts as soon as I wake up, oh, and my ribs hurt from coughing. On the plus side, my hand seems to be much better!! :sm09: :sm16:
> 
> I think we are going to put the new bench together this morning, it says on the instructions that it is only meant to seat two, in which case, I can't see the point of folding the table down? We shall see! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So glad your hand is better. Sorry to hear that your still sick, summer colds are the worst ???? 
Especially the nose leaking, isn't that the most frustrating!?
Anything sinus for me now is horrible with the Bi-pap machine.
It's good your getting good sleep. Stay hydrated and pamper yourself. Do you have Flonase over there? It's a medicine in a nasal inhaler. It works really well for sinus stuff and it's over the counter.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Growing up quickly!


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> So glad your hand is better. Sorry to hear that your still sick, summer colds are the worst ????
> Especially the nose leaking, isn't that the most frustrating!?
> Anything sinus for me now is horrible with the Bi-pap machine.
> It's good your getting good sleep. Stay hydrated and pamper yourself. Do you have Flonase over there? It's a medicine in a nasal inhaler. It works really well for sinus stuff and it's over the counter.


Wish I'd read this sooner I've just gotten over the same symptoms. It was awful.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Isn't it great, seeing them getting ready to begin School! Then the excitement of their first day of school! xoxoxo
> Will you post her first Graduation photo? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up quickly!


Look at that beautiful smile ????????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Wish I'd read this sooner I've just gotten over the same symptoms. It was awful.


I'm sorry, you feeling better now though?


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up quickly!


Yes, we have to slow down and treasure every moment we can don't we. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Yes, we have to slow down and treasure every moment we can don't we. ????


We sure do.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. DD and the gks arrived here at 9 am, they are off to see a film which lasts over 3 hrs. Rather them than me.

I have respun a lot of my previously spun tops as I was not happy with it. Now have a basket full of reasonably spun yarn. Might have a play with some felt today and use the other rolags I made.

This week is the start of the Surrey Open Studios where various artist in the county open their studios to the public. There are a few I want to go and visit and might even do a workshop or two.

The graduation photos are all very cute. Our schools don't do anything like that. Just a graduation once you get your degree at uni.

Jacky hope your DH is coming round about the house, June I hope you are feeling better and Jeanette well done on getting the keys. Hope the fixes are quickly done.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. DD and the gks arrived here at 9 am, they are off to see a film which lasts over 3 hrs. Rather them than me.
> 
> I have respun a lot of my previously spun tops as I was not happy with it. Now have a basket full of reasonably spun yarn. Might have a play with some felt today and use the other rolags I made.
> 
> This week is the start of the Surrey Open Studios where various artist in the county open their studios to the public. There are a few I want to go and visit and might even do a workshop or two.
> 
> The graduation photos are all very cute. Our schools don't do anything like that. Just a graduation once you get your degree at uni.
> 
> Jacky hope your DH is coming round about the house, June I hope you are feeling better and Jeanette well done on getting the keys. Hope the fixes are quickly done.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone.


Oh that sounds like fun ❣ getting to visit the different studios and get to do a workshop or two ???? wish I were with you ???? Have fun, hope to see some interesting pics ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, putting an offer in tomorrow. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Wooooo-hooooooo!! I hope that is accepted and it all goes through smoothly, so happy for you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June...
> I've gotten a package today.. ????
> ????????????❤???????????????????????????????????????????????????? Okay see I couldn't really just speak it. But it's beautiful. I love it so much and I know Jen will too ????
> I don't know how you couldn't be happy with it, it's marvelous ????❤????❣❣❣


Well, I'm so happy you like it and that it got to you safely! I hope Marcelina enjoys it too, for a very long time!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I truly think it helps that I started knitting and crochet and all the etc.. lol
> Around that time too.


You are quite right, it has a very soothing effect and keep us out of mischief. Well, mostly!! xxxxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
> I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


I didn't realise when I put the border on the it was actually grapes on the vine!! :sm12: :sm06: Hope it doesn't give her a taste for wine too young!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up quickly!


She's going to break the boys hearts. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She did an absolutely amazing job. Both Jen and her DH got all teary when they saw it. They both love it so much. My DH thought it was brilliant as well.
> We really do love it June ???? so touched and grateful.


You are all sooooooo welcome!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'd love to run over and give her a giant hug.. but she'll have to settle for a cyber hug for now as I didn't win either lottery this week lol.


Cyber hug very gratefully received!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. We now have the certificate of ownership and keys from the builder so can start moving in. They have three major fixes to still complete: re-stain the stairs; fix chipped tub, and stain (not paint) the fireplace mantle. I don't want to be there while they're doing those.


No, that's not going to be a good place to be and you need to walk in to find it all finished - to your complete satisfaction!! Almost there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Check for rough edges on those plastic ones. I've found a few that had to be sanded just a tiny bit because they catch the thread. They were perfectly fine after that though.


Will do but there are so many, I guess I can afford to throw the rough ones away - or sell them om Ebay!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very warm, sunny Norfolk. Some things just don't change though and have been busy out in the kitchen until now. It takes a lot longer when you don't have the right tools and can't find anything but we got there in the end. DH has put an offer in for the bungalow we saw yesterday so we are waiting to see if it's been accepted. Now need to catch up, oh I did manage to do a bit of knitting last night, I did remember how to do it and I think we will have a lazy day today so might get some more done. Have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So glad your hand is better. Sorry to hear that your still sick, summer colds are the worst ????
> Especially the nose leaking, isn't that the most frustrating!?
> Anything sinus for me now is horrible with the Bi-pap machine.
> It's good your getting good sleep. Stay hydrated and pamper yourself. Do you have Flonase over there? It's a medicine in a nasal inhaler. It works really well for sinus stuff and it's over the counter.


We have Flixonase, which is probably very similar. I've been using a menthol stick inhaler but it stings my sore nose something awful!! I'm getting there, it's definitely on the wane!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up quickly!


Awwww, that's just beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Wonderful, Julie is also looking gorgeous, what a pair of beauties!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning, going to be hot and sunny here today, maybe 26'C!! We are off to DD's for brunch shortly as it is Olivia's birthday today, then her and some friends are going trampolining, followed by pizza!! Catch you all later, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I didn't realise when I put the border on the it was actually grapes on the vine!! :sm12: :sm06: Hope it doesn't give her a taste for wine too young!! xxxx


Hahahaha as much as her momma auntie's, great auntie's and Granny's like wine... I'm sure she'll develop a taste eventually ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> No, that's not going to be a good place to be and you need to walk in to find it all finished - to your complete satisfaction!! Almost there!!! xxxx


They have a horrible tepeack record of one step forward and three steps backward..fingers crossed.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> My hormones used to have me fired up alot when I was younger. PMS was a nightmare of emotions, usually anger at the front. Since my hysterectomy and all my surgeries I'm a much calmer person. The person I always was as a child really. 15yrs ago it was easy to think me hot headed. But I'm really not. It takes alot to get me Angry and it may burn hot but fizzles out quickly lol.


My anger wasn't hormonal, it was more to do with things I had locked out of my memory, and it all began affecting me, in really odd ways; until I ended up needing help. No anger problems now. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
> I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


That is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very warm, sunny Norfolk. Some things just don't change though and have been busy out in the kitchen until now. It takes a lot longer when you don't have the right tools and can't find anything but we got there in the end. DH has put an offer in for the bungalow we saw yesterday so we are waiting to see if it's been accepted. Now need to catch up, oh I did manage to do a bit of knitting last night, I did remember how to do it and I think we will have a lazy day today so might get some more done. Have a lovely weekend. xx


Hope things go smoothly from now on.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, putting an offer in tomorrow. xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Yes!!!! :sm24: xxxooo


That is absolately excellent :sm24: :sm24: xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

That sounds perfect. Hope everything goes well today when presenting the offer.


Barn-dweller said:


> Just enough to give us some space around us but nothing like we had at The Barn.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. We now have the certificate of ownership and keys from the builder so can start moving in. They have three major fixes to still complete: re-stain the stairs; fix chipped tub, and stain (not paint) the fireplace mantle. I don't want to be there while they're doing those.


that is excellent for you also. I hope the fixes are all finished, before you have moved in. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

So beautiful. June really is talented, isn't she?


linkan said:


> I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
> I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


----------



## jinx

Lovely young lady. Congratulations to her.


RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up quickly!


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up quickly!


Wonderful photo, beautiful girl! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

They are both beautiful. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope things go smoothly from now on.


One can live in hope. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Saturday from my little corner of the world. Sunny is just wishful thinking. Thunderstorms are predicted. 
This weekend our village is having their firemen's picnic. Amusement rides, live music, games of chance, food and beer will be on deck Friday, Saturday and Sunday. On Sunday there will be a parade down main street. The proceeds go to fund our fire department. We watched the fireworks from our deck last night and can will listen to the bands from the same spot. It is much more enjoyable to see and hear from 1 mile away.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I didn't realise when I put the border on the it was actually grapes on the vine!! :sm12: :sm06: Hope it doesn't give her a taste for wine too young!! xxxx


she won't know what they are, for a long time yet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning, going to be hot and sunny here today, maybe 26'C!! We are off to DD's for brunch shortly as it is Olivia's birthday today, then her and some friends are going trampolining, followed by pizza!! Catch you all later, xxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like they will have a lot of fun! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, it's a cold day again today. It was warmer in April. I'm at Stephens and everything is not as it should be, nothing wrong just not normal as normal can be in this house.
> 
> Sue has been poorly with her asthma and had to have an emergency appointment and has been on the nebuliser though she reckons she's a bit better today. We had to pick Stephen up from the garage that his cars been taken to. He's had to have the brakes mended, I know he misses dad for things like this as he always did the mechanics on vehicles.
> 
> Richard has been looking on line to see how he might get a job in his career. They leave uni with a degree but don't know much about life do they. I've told Stephen hes sinking a little bit. Let's hope this leads to something.
> 
> On Friday, cocoa the rabbit, who had a stroke when s and s were on holiday, died, we think he was about 7. So all were upset and they had a little funeral for her. Kenny and Ollie, the rabbits sat with her on a blanket for a while, and was very gentle with her. They knew something was wrong. Probably because she was dead! Can you believe this rubbish eh? This is what I listen to. So bye bye poor cocoa. Then......a friend of sues has two little children and bought a puppy, well...I don't know if she forgot she had two gerbals but the puppy doesn't get on with them. (Seriously). So she asked sue if she would have them, this is all while Stephen was away ????


Families!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I hadn't finished..... So sue of course says yes and lands a 3ft cage in Richards bedroom with 2 gerbils in. Meet scribble and peanuts...I got to tell you, they are doing nothing for me. I'm not fussy at all. So...last count....2 rabbits, olly and kenny, 2 Guinea pigs, Wilson and Brazil 1 hamster daisy, they've bought another betta fish so she might sort out the babies that keep getting born in the other tank, the number should be about 5000000 and so it goes on.it doesn't get much better than this.
> 
> Well..that's all the news I think. Oh no, I went in to see Karen this morning and she's not too good at all. Her legs have all broken out again and she couldn't use her hands yesterday, but they were slowly coming back to normal. Well not normal, but normal for her. Poor Karen, all this comes from her back, she did look cheesed off today. She didn't want the doctor because she knows they'll take her into hospital. It's a vicious circle.
> 
> Margaret got a new carpet for the bedroom today, I threw some rubbish out today and fed the birds. That's about it. Sue and I had a Starbucks, sorry saxy, but I do enjoy it better than Costa. I'm going to catch up now, I hope you are all good. Xx


I love that you feel you have to apologise to me for going to Starbucks. It's your choice, go for it. You're the star and they're your bucks!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I so agree. . You think of good reasons THANKYOU. Not like myself, I just think they get on my nerves. Yours sound kinder.


When you manage to bring up reasonably behaved children having to contend with others who aren't is unfair.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I didn't have time to post her pic so here she is.. looking all grown up, sweet pea????????


Good grief! A teenager!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thanks we had such a good day, it was her first time meeting Rosebud too. She fell in love with her. ????


Of course she did. Who wouldn't?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Didn't sleep at all well last night, a smaller bed, we've got a street light right outside the bedroom which we haven't had for over 30 years so it was like sleeping in daylight. Anyway been awake since 4 and are now up and getting ready to go house hunting. Need to get some supplies in as well. Will report back and catch up later. xx


Streetlights are a pain. Ours go off at 1 am, but one in the road stays on all night. They alternate. I hate when it's the turn for ours.


----------



## SaxonLady

Such bonny smiley young ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it is a warm day and I'm melting so the wrapping up and toddy are off the menu but drinking lots of other stuff!! xxxx


Well done; keep going. You'll soon be our bright and breezy June.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Does Mint stay with you like velcro... mine does. I have to be careful I don't trip over him when I get up at night! He's holding his own at 15+years...


He's so huggable.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> He had an infection on his gum and they were in really bad shape and since his permanent teeth were so close they decided they should be pulled he did....okay


He's growing up too fast as well!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull, grey and muggy London and that's just about how I feel too! This cold has really got a hold and although I am sleeping well at night, the sneezing and streaming starts as soon as I wake up, oh, and my ribs hurt from coughing. On the plus side, my hand seems to be much better!! :sm09: :sm16:
> 
> I think we are going to put the new bench together this morning, it says on the instructions that it is only meant to seat two, in which case, I can't see the point of folding the table down? We shall see! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


In case big old Saxy comes to visit?


----------



## jinx

I was thinking about street lights the other day. I was glad we had one in front of our home. Our bedroom is in the back so it does not bother us even though they are on all night long. I was thinking we were lucky to have one because if there is evil afoot it would avoid the area where there is light. At least that is my theory and I feel comforted by that. Guessing I am thinking that way this weekend as there are so many many many strangers in the village.????



SaxonLady said:


> Streetlights are a pain. Ours go off at 1 am, but one in the road stays on all night. They alternate. I hate when it's the turn for ours.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been another cold day. I went out to lunch with Lynn. Well...Lynn was in a bit of a grumpy mood, as we all can get, it wasn't aimed at me (cos she'd be lamped) but a little bit with the world, and where we went. She's so funny, even when she's grumpy, we have some laughs. The lady who took our order at the counter wanted to know where our table was, so I said round the corner! She wasn't too happy but she wanted a number. Which is fair enough but it didn't have a bloody number, so are Lynn and I telepathic?. Lynn couldn't stay quiet she says "and the number is where? On this table. " well that makes me giggle and then I'm hopeless. Any ways.....I had a ham cheese and tomato melt with salad and crisps (potato chips) and coleslaw. It was beautiful, and a nice cup of Yorkshire tea. Lynn had tuna and cheese melt with the salad etc. Etc. It was lovely.
> 
> This cafe also has an antique shop which sells (I suppose antiques) and some vintage clothes. Well I can't remember when or if I've ever seen as much rubbish in one room in all of my life. It was sheer tripe!
> 
> Karen txt to say she was a bit better, and marg came up this afternoon for a cuppa. I got my birdseed and sunflower seeds and the birds are enjoying them.
> 
> I really haven't anything of interest to add. I'm going to Stephens tomorrow, cocos he's taking my car to get two new tyres on for me on Sunday. That's the plan anyway. But you know how it is. I won't hold my breath. I'm glad he checks things for me because I never thought about tyres. Love yawl...


I suddenly thought that on Thursday. Because DH drives my car I expect him to check everything like tyres.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Converting pounds to dollars I get $129.76. What am I doing wrong?


the decimal point.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A bit early yet, have to get DH on side. xx


Does he not like it? Or is he not ready to commit?


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Put some TM in his tea.. xoxox


What!! Waste her TM?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, putting an offer in tomorrow. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


YES! Fingers are crossed.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
> I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


Tears of joy. It's gorgeous.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up quickly!


Another darling with a bright smile.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning, going to be hot and sunny here today, maybe 26'C!! We are off to DD's for brunch shortly as it is Olivia's birthday today, then her and some friends are going trampolining, followed by pizza!! Catch you all later, xxxxxxxxxx


Happy birthday Olivia. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Sunshine here again. Summer has come to Worthing.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up quickly!


So pretty! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. We now have the certificate of ownership and keys from the builder so can start moving in. They have three major fixes to still complete: re-stain the stairs; fix chipped tub, and stain (not paint) the fireplace mantle. I don't want to be there while they're doing those.


Great you got the certificate and the keys, but definitely get those fixes done when you're not there. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Does he not like it? Or is he not ready to commit?


Yes he likes it and yes he is ready to commit now, put an offer in this morning and came to an agreement a tad higher and it has been accepted, now all the legal stuff to get around. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> What!! Waste her TM?


Exactly, just put a bit extra in me. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sunshine here again. Summer has come to Worthing.


And Norfolk. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very warm, sunny Norfolk. Some things just don't change though and have been busy out in the kitchen until now. It takes a lot longer when you don't have the right tools and can't find anything but we got there in the end. DH has put an offer in for the bungalow we saw yesterday so we are waiting to see if it's been accepted. Now need to catch up, oh I did manage to do a bit of knitting last night, I did remember how to do it and I think we will have a lazy day today so might get some more done. Have a lovely weekend. xx


Fingers crossed! Not a lot going on here for me today. Just some laundry and tidying up. We are flying back up to Seattle tomorrow afternoon. Not sure how long we'll be up there this time. We've got at least this trip and 2 more to make. I'm going to go visit my folks and sister on Monday into Tuesday early afternoon. Hopefully will catch up with some friends while we're up there. We got our new bedroom furniture yesterday. It looks great! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We have Flixonase, which is probably very similar. I've been using a menthol stick inhaler but it stings my sore nose something awful!! I'm getting there, it's definitely on the wane!!! xxxx


Thank goodness for that! Glad you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning, going to be hot and sunny here today, maybe 26'C!! We are off to DD's for brunch shortly as it is Olivia's birthday today, then her and some friends are going trampolining, followed by pizza!! Catch you all later, xxxxxxxxxx


Happy Birthday to Olivia! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes he likes it and yes he is ready to commit now, put an offer in this morning and came to an agreement a tad higher and it has been accepted, now all the legal stuff to get around. xx


Wonderful news! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed! Not a lot going on here for me today. Just some laundry and tidying up. We are flying back up to Seattle tomorrow afternoon. Not sure how long we'll be up there this time. We've got at least this trip and 2 more to make. I'm going to go visit my folks and sister on Monday into Tuesday early afternoon. Hopefully will catch up with some friends while we're up there. We got our new bedroom furniture yesterday. It looks great! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


You're getting there slowly, is it only Mr. Ric's stuff that hasn't been moved down? Isn't it nice having some new stuff when you move, we had all new bedroom furniture when we moved into the barn, actually we had quite a lot of new stuff as a lot of our furniture was on it's last legs. Having a lazy day in the rental today, makes a nice change from dashing round the countryside. Have fun up in Seattle as well as working. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You're getting there slowly, is it only Mr. Ric's stuff that hasn't been moved down? Isn't it nice having some new stuff when you move, we had all new bedroom furniture when we moved into the barn, actually we had quite a lot of new stuff as a lot of our furniture was on it's last legs. Having a lazy day in the rental today, makes a nice change from dashing round the countryside. Have fun up in Seattle as well as working. xx


Yes, it's slowly coming together. There are still a few house things that need to come down but the most of it is Mr. Ric's. We may not bring down much house stuff this trip and just tow one of his truck projects down on the trailer (where it currently is residing). We loaded up the truck bed with a lot of metal that Mr. Ric had collected over the years, so that will have to be emptied (either taken to the metal recycler or stored at the other house for another trip -- probably a combination of both). We haven't had new bedroom furniture ever in our 42 years together, so it's quite nice. And, yes, it's nice getting some new things. We still need to get a new dining room set and some living room side tables, etc. Glad you are able to have a quieter day today. Very stressful to be out there running around looking at places and trying to find the right one. Enjoy the day. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So beautiful. June really is talented, isn't she?


You're very sweet but it's just my sewing machine that is talented, honestly!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Sunny Saturday from my little corner of the world. Sunny is just wishful thinking. Thunderstorms are predicted.
> This weekend our village is having their firemen's picnic. Amusement rides, live music, games of chance, food and beer will be on deck Friday, Saturday and Sunday. On Sunday there will be a parade down main street. The proceeds go to fund our fire department. We watched the fireworks from our deck last night and can will listen to the bands from the same spot. It is much more enjoyable to see and hear from 1 mile away.


I know just what you mean!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I love that you feel you have to apologise to me for going to Starbucks. It's your choice, go for it. You're the star and they're your bucks!!


Oh, very good, Saxy!!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> In case big old Saxy comes to visit?


If I was lucky enough to have you visit, you would be very welcome to sit wherever you like!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was thinking about street lights the other day. I was glad we had one in front of our home. Our bedroom is in the back so it does not bother us even though they are on all night long. I was thinking we were lucky to have one because if there is evil afoot it would avoid the area where there is light. At least that is my theory and I feel comforted by that. Guessing I am thinking that way this weekend as there are so many many many strangers in the village.????


I'm the same, we have the public footpath running down the side of our house and so there are bright lamps at both ends and our garden is never in darkness. We invested in blackout blinds, worth it to feel safer!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed! Not a lot going on here for me today. Just some laundry and tidying up. We are flying back up to Seattle tomorrow afternoon. Not sure how long we'll be up there this time. We've got at least this trip and 2 more to make. I'm going to go visit my folks and sister on Monday into Tuesday early afternoon. Hopefully will catch up with some friends while we're up there. We got our new bedroom furniture yesterday. It looks great! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Thinking of you Pam, you must be desperate to settle in your new home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to Olivia! xxxooo


Thank you Pam! She looked gorgeous, so grown up and just the hint of a figure emerging! Then her three lovely friends turned up and they are all about 6 inches taller than her and even more grown up!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to Olivia! xxxooo


And from me too xx


----------



## jinx

You have to be talented to operate one of those new-fangled machines. One also needs to have a good eye to know what pattern and colors to use.


----------



## jinx

We have a large motion detector light on the garage. Works great if someone pulls in the drive or walks about in the yard. 
It really would not have to go off for a rabbit, but it does.


London Girl said:


> I'm the same, we have the public footpath running down the side of our house and so there are bright lamps at both ends and our garden is never in darkness. We invested in blackout blinds, worth it to feel safer!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes he likes it and yes he is ready to commit now, put an offer in this morning and came to an agreement a tad higher and it has been accepted, now all the legal stuff to get around. xx


Yay!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You're very sweet but it's just my sewing machine that is talented, honestly!!


But it's you who's guiding it. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yay!


Yay indeed, light at the end of the tunnel hopefully. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You have to be talented to operate one of those new-fangled machines. One also needs to have a good eye to know what pattern and colors to use.


Well, ok, if you say so, I would never argue with you!! :sm11: :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> But it's you who's guiding it. xxxx :sm24:


Hmmm, yeah, I spose so......!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you Pam, you must be desperate to settle in your new home!! xxxx


I'm getting more settled each time we're here, but it will be great when we are finally through with moving things down here and can focus on replacing all the window coverings, etc. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you Pam! She looked gorgeous, so grown up and just the hint of a figure emerging! Then her three lovely friends turned up and they are all about 6 inches taller than her and even more grown up!! xxxx


It's so amazing when they begin to look so grown up. Hard to believe they can be that age already! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I'm getting more settled each time we're here, but it will be great when we are finally through with moving things down here and can focus on replacing all the window coverings, etc. xxxooo


It is easier just moving away and starting again, you're sort of between two places at the moment. At least we have severed all ties at once. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thank you Pam! She looked gorgeous, so grown up and just the hint of a figure emerging! Then her three lovely friends turned up and they are all about 6 inches taller than her and even more grown up!! xxxx


Isn't it amazing how large the differences can be at the pre and early teen years? I didn't like it at the time, but am glad I was a very late bloomer.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It is easier just moving away and starting again, you're sort of between two places at the moment. At least we have severed all ties at once. xx


Yes, that would have been so much easier! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. We have just had a lovely meal all cooked by Sue. We had, hunters chicken, fries and then to follow, sticky toffee pudding with ice cream. Flipping lovely. I'm full in my tum. 

I haven't got the tyres booked in for tomorrow, but we have got booked in for next Friday afternoon. So that's another bill.????
Once again I haven't much news, sue and I went for Costa, but that's the lot. Hope you are all having a good weekend. OBTW, it's been cold and cloudy with rain off and on today. Now, since 7pm the sun has come out. ,!


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> That's wonderful ❣ you've waited so long, I hope it's everything you want and more. And if they don't accept your offer... Susan has lamps ????


Susan's staying out of this one. Barnys on her own....never go between man and wife.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I can't get a good shot of it all together, Jen loves it, she cried a little ????.
> I'll get a pic when she hangs it.


That's beautiful June.... As always.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Sunshine here again. Summer has come to Worthing.


I wish it would flaming come up here???? I'm still pleased you get it though. I seem to spend the summer waiting for summer. Does that make sense?


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I wish it would flaming come up here???? I'm still pleased you get it though. I seem to spend the summer waiting for summer. Does that make sense?


Wish I could send you some of our sunshine and warm weather. We're going to feel quite chilled up in Washington. Supposed to be 70F and sunny early in the week. Then cooling down to mid-60s and possible rain the rest of the week. We're getting very used to the weather down here. It's been in the upper 80s to low 90sF and sunny. A bit breezy but that helps cool us down. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Streetlights are a pain. Ours go off at 1 am, but one in the road stays on all night. They alternate. I hate when it's the turn for ours.


I know9 this would strange but I fold a kitchen towel and drape it over my forehead and eyes to block the light. Probably a shade would do better


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Wish I could send you some of our sunshine and warm weather. We're going to feel quite chilled up in Washington. Supposed to be 70F and sunny early in the week. Then cooling down to mid-60s and possible rain the rest of the week. We're getting very used to the weather down here. It's been in the upper 80s to low 90sF and sunny. A bit breezy but that helps cool us down. :sm01: xxxooo


Wonderful weather.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, muggy Norfolk. I'm getting to really like this weather. Having another nothing day as all the people we need now don't work on a Sunday, very inconsiderate when we need them :sm23: DH has picked up a cold from somewhere so I suspect I will be next, he's very generous with his germs :sm16: Have a lovely Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't it amazing how large the differences can be at the pre and early teen years? I didn't like it at the time, but am glad I was a very late bloomer.


It doesn't seem to bother Liv that her friends are more mature and they are lovely girls. Liv is a big Harry Potter fan and they all bought or made her presents with that theme, she was thrilled!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, muggy Norfolk. I'm getting to really like this weather. Having another nothing day as all the people we need now don't work on a Sunday, very inconsiderate when we need them :sm23: DH has picked up a cold from somewhere so I suspect I will be next, he's very generous with his germs :sm16: Have a lovely Sunday. xx


At least I know he didn't get it from me!! You don't want mine, its nasty, pretty sure I picked it up from the crowded rush hour train last Thursday week after being out with Mary, everyone crushed in together, coughing and sneezing, yuk! Hope you don't get it love! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very warm day in London! Going shopping in a minute and then I need to do some sewing that I have been putting off as I haven't got A/C in my sewing room!!
This is Liv's cake, made by her mummy!!
Catch you later!! Xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy day today but I might make some felt. I'm building up a nice stock of yarn, weaving and felt for a project. Not quite sure what and how I am going to do it but there is a seed of an idea there.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy day today but I might make some felt. I'm building up a nice stock of yarn, weaving and felt for a project. Not quite sure what and how I am going to do it but there is a seed of an idea there.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Good morning!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

What ever works for you is the thing to use. Experts say how important it is to sleep in a dark room. Blackout shades or/and drapes also work well.


jollypolly said:


> I know9 this would strange but I fold a kitchen towel and drape it over my forehead and eyes to block the light. Probably a shade would do better


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping you get good help and move forward tomorrow on getting your new home. I am happy things finally are working out for you.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, muggy Norfolk. I'm getting to really like this weather. Having another nothing day as all the people we need now don't work on a Sunday, very inconsiderate when we need them :sm23: DH has picked up a cold from somewhere so I suspect I will be next, he's very generous with his germs :sm16: Have a lovely Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I love the cake, very talented baker. 
How are you feeling? Hope the cold and cough have almost disappeared.
Happy shopping Sunday.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm day in London! Going shopping in a minute and then I need to do some sewing that I have been putting off as I haven't got A/C in my sewing room!!
> This is Liv's cake, made by her mummy!!
> Catch you later!! Xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunday to you. Waiting to see that seed burst forth into another of your lovely projects.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy day today but I might make some felt. I'm building up a nice stock of yarn, weaving and felt for a project. Not quite sure what and how I am going to do it but there is a seed of an idea there.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I love the cake, very talented baker.
> How are you feeling? Hope the cold and cough have almost disappeared.
> Happy shopping Sunday.


Thanks jinx, it is definitely on it's way out now, no sneezing or nose running, just at the gungy stage now but that will soon pass!! Certainly feeling more lively now. For the first time ever, I considered staying in bed for the day last week but I didn't actually do it!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, it is definitely on it's way out now, no sneezing or nose running, just at the gungy stage now but that will soon pass!! Certainly feeling more lively now. For the first time ever, I considered staying in bed for the day last week but I didn't actually do it!! xxx


Chance would have been a fine thing. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Chance would have been a fine thing. xxxx


Strange that, isn't it, we just don't do it when we probably should!! Life would still go on and the men in our lives would just have to get on with it!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Strange that, isn't it, we just don't do it when we probably should!! Life would still go on and the men in our lives would just have to get on with it!!! xxxx


Yes but by the time you've answered all the where is, what do I do, how do I questions you might as well have done it yourself. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm day in London! Going shopping in a minute and then I need to do some sewing that I have been putting off as I haven't got A/C in my sewing room!!
> This is Liv's cake, made by her mummy!!
> Catch you later!! Xxxooo


Wonderful cake! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm day in London! Going shopping in a minute and then I need to do some sewing that I have been putting off as I haven't got A/C in my sewing room!!
> This is Liv's cake, made by her mummy!!
> Catch you later!! Xxxooo


Fantastic cake x


----------



## Latte with Yarn

Lucky Liv - looks yummy and quite clever!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> When you manage to bring up reasonably behaved children having to contend with others who aren't is unfair.


I totally agree with you on that Janet. Even though non of my girls misbehaved if we went out, regardless of where we were going. they knew that if there was ever any bad behaviour while we were out, we would be going home; and it was very rare that they showed any bad behaviour. Although, on the rare occasions that it did happen, I think that sometimes they didn't want to stay at where ever we were, because on those occasions, they would beat me to the car, so on those occasions, when we got home, we had our own fun, as long as they were in bed, and supposedly sleeping, when the one who shall remain nameless; got home from the function ...... and they always were! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Streetlights are a pain. Ours go off at 1 am, but one in the road stays on all night. They alternate. I hate when it's the turn for ours.


We didn't always have a streetlight by our windows, but one was put up recently, but even then, it wasn't really c nuisance, as a tree in the neighbours house, used to block the light, until her house burnt down, and the tree was also removed. Now we get the uninterrupted light on our windows; but it doesn't really bother us much, as I haven't replaced the blackout curtains that we put up, when I was working Night shift all of the time; they work really well. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but by the time you've answered all the where is, what do I do, how do I questions you might as well have done it yourself. xxxx


Too true!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Latte with Yarn said:


> Lucky Liv - looks yummy and quite clever!


I had a slice and it was very yummy indeed!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I was thinking about street lights the other day. I was glad we had one in front of our home. Our bedroom is in the back so it does not bother us even though they are on all night long. I was thinking we were lucky to have one because if there is evil afoot it would avoid the area where there is light. At least that is my theory and I feel comforted by that. Guessing I am thinking that way this weekend as there are so many many many strangers in the village.????


Judith, I think you would be correct in your theory of well lit places! The "ne'er do wells" do not like being seen, when they are on the prowl, so usually stay away! 
We have a light across the road, and one on the same side as us, but not directly in front of our house, but we are well lit in the front of the house, especially now that the neighbour's tree has gone.

There is another, very good reason that anyone would think very carefully before coming into my home, without an invitation, and that is my beautiful girl Mint; who would be either hanging of whichever part of their body, that she could get hold of, or she would have them bailed up in a corner, until the Police arrived That is of course, they weren't off their faces, with whatever was their their choice of poison; because then they don't care what else is happening, but the homes that have dogs, are usually left well alone! That is how it happens in this area, for now anyway! :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I suddenly thought that on Thursday. Because DH drives my car I expect him to check everything like tyres.


DH drives my car all of the time now, as I no longer drive, but he has always been the one to wash the car, check the tyres and anything else that he is able to do, without killing the car! He has always done this, even when I was still driving, but I used to do all of that, before I met him, because I didn't want my ex, even before he was that, touching my car! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, putting an offer in tomorrow. xxxx





SaxonLady said:


> YES! Fingers are crossed.


Mine are also!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Mine are also!????????????


You can uncross them now, price has been negotiated and wheels will start turning on Monday for all the paper workl. xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Sunshine here again. Summer has come to Worthing.


And Winter has arrived have, with a vengence! I don't think we have had very many sunny days in almost a week, and we have had rain, mainly overnight, for about 3 of those days! I know we need as much rain as we can get, in this very dry state, but surely we can have a sunny day (or two) between the rain, cloudy ones! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes he likes it and yes he is ready to commit now, put an offer in this morning and came to an agreement a tad higher and it has been accepted, now all the legal stuff to get around. xx


That is excellent, I hope it all goes through, without any hitches! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

[quote:SaxonLady wrote:

What!! Waste her TM?[/quote]



Barn-dweller said:


> Exactly, just put a bit extra in me. xx :sm23:


Now that is a much more sensible idea! xoxoxo .


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, muggy Norfolk. I'm getting to really like this weather. Having another nothing day as all the people we need now don't work on a Sunday, very inconsiderate when we need them :sm23: DH has picked up a cold from somewhere so I suspect I will be next, he's very generous with his germs :sm16: Have a lovely Sunday. xx


Get the room services to Lysol while your out lol


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> It doesn't seem to bother Liv that her friends are more mature and they are lovely girls. Liv is a big Harry Potter fan and they all bought or made her presents with that theme, she was thrilled!


Girl after me own ❤ heart. I know I'm late but give her a happy birthday from me. I love Harry Potter too. When I'm sick I like to watch them all in a row. 
Jen and I use to watch Sandra Bullock movies when she was sick.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm day in London! Going shopping in a minute and then I need to do some sewing that I have been putting off as I haven't got A/C in my sewing room!!
> This is Liv's cake, made by her mummy!!
> Catch you later!! Xxxooo


I've seen some made with kit Kat bars but I like this one better. Thumbs up to her mum! ????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> What ever works for you is the thing to use. Experts say how important it is to sleep in a dark room. Blackout shades or/and drapes also work well.


One of the reasons we didn't put a window in our room. Plus I get migraines frequently.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Strange that, isn't it, we just don't do it when we probably should!! Life would still go on and the men in our lives would just have to get on with it!!! xxxx


Honestly, I struggle with that daily. Many many times the need wine

Bahahahaha❣❣❣ 
Auto correct wins again ????????????

That was suppose to say the BED WINS. But my phone changed it to NEED WINE .
Well at least my phone is admitting it has a problem.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> And Winter has arrived have, with a vengence! I don't think we have had very many sunny days in almost a week, and we have had rain, mainly overnight, for about 3 of those days! I know we need as much rain as we can get, in this very dry state, but surely we can have a sunny day (or two) between the rain, cloudy ones! ????????


We had 13 days straight of tornados a week ago. You needed rain though.
We've still got flooding very bad in some states. It's very sad tornados, one man was in complete shock, his entire house was gone but somehow where the family was taking cover in the basement the boards over their heads remained. Miraculous! He said he watched his bedroom just leave... ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Judith, I think you would be correct in your theory of well lit places! The "ne'er do wells" do not like being seen, when they are on the prowl, so usually stay away!
> We have a light across the road, and one on the same side as us, but not directly in front of our house, but we are well lit in the front of the house, especially now that the neighbour's tree has gone.
> 
> There is another, very good reason that anyone would think very carefully before coming into my home, without an invitation, and that is my beautiful girl Mint; who would be either hanging of whichever part of their body, that she could get hold of, or she would have them bailed up in a corner, until the Police arrived That is of course, they weren't off their faces, with whatever was their their choice of poison; because then they don't care what else is happening, but the homes that have dogs, are usually left well alone! That is how it happens in this area, for now anyway! :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


DH use to chat with the police when he worked at the oil change. They told him the best way you could possibly protect yourself and your home is a dog. They also told him shoot first and shoot to kill because then the only side of the story is yours.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed! Not a lot going on here for me today. Just some laundry and tidying up. We are flying back up to Seattle tomorrow afternoon. Not sure how long we'll be up there this time. We've got at least this trip and 2 more to make. I'm going to go visit my folks and sister on Monday into Tuesday early afternoon. Hopefully will catch up with some friends while we're up there. We got our new bedroom furniture yesterday. It looks great! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I had a lovely day, we had our older dgd's (17, 13 & 1O) overnight, and the two younger ones were very well behaved, forthe first time ever! Those two usually fight and argue, but this time, the were quite pleasant to each other. The 17yo had already arranged to go to the cinema, to see Aladdin, and really liked it! Her grandad took her back into town, and brought her back out to us, when it was finished! Then before we took them back home today, We took them out for icecream, and a drink of their choice.
This was the first time we have had then stay, for what seems to be forever, as we were doing a lot of childminding, for DD4, because she thad needed to get a job, to help out with their finances. So now, We will load up the caravan, and visit DD4 & family, for a couple of days, then have the weekend to spend with DD3 & her family, if we want, or to have DD3's girls more often. 
I think we might even do a trip with DD3's girls, so they can see their cousins again!
We will see how that plan goes, as Miss 17 has a job, So we wouldn't be able take them through the week, just realised, as I wrote the previous sentence, I hadn't thought about school for Miss13, or Miss10 Oh well, looks like that might just be a trip for the school holidays; only a short trip though! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:
 

> DH drives my car all of the time now, as I no longer drive, but he has always been the one to wash the car, check the tyres and anything else that he is able to do, without killing the car! He has always done this, even when I was still driving, but I used to do all of that, before I met him, because I didn't want my ex, even before he was that, touching my car! ????????????????


Rick has always done the car maintenance for me too. Dad taught us to do things like change tires and oil when we were just girls. But I've never had to do it myself ???? heck he will even go fill up the gas tank for me sometimes ❤


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> You can uncross them now, price has been negotiated and wheels will start turning on Monday for all the paper workl. xx :sm24:


That's such good news! I can't wait to see pictures ???? wish I were there to share your joy ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I had a lovely day, we had our older dgd's (17, 13 & 1O) overnight, and the two younger ones were very well behaved, forthe first time ever! Those two usually fight and argue, but this time, the were quite pleasant to each other. The 17yo had already arranged to go to the cinema, to see Aladdin, and really liked it! Her grandad took her back into town, and brought her back out to us, when it was finished! Then before we took them back home today, We took them out for icecream, and a drink of their choice.
> This was the first time we have had then stay, for what seems to be forever, as we were doing a lot of childminding, for DD4, because she thad needed to get a job, to help out with their finances. So now, We will load up the caravan, and visit DD4 & family, for a couple of days, then have the weekend to spend with DD3 & her family, if we want, or to have DD3's girls more often.
> I think we might even do a trip with DD3's girls, so they can see their cousins again!
> We will see how that plan goes, as Miss 17 has a job, So we wouldn't be able take them through the week, just realised, as I wrote the previous sentence, I hadn't thought about school for Miss13, or Miss10 Oh well, looks like that might just be a trip for the school holidays; only a short trip though! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Sounds wonderful ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> That's such good news! I can't wait to see pictures ???? wish I were there to share your joy ????


We'll have a cyber house-warming party when we move in. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linkan

DH is still sleeping. Having three dogs in the bed (two larger ones) is wreaking havoc on my body. I find myself sleeping sideways and all weird positions because they all want to snuggle up. I think I'll take the little one home tomorrow, we are meeting with the new land lords in the afternoon tomorrow to sign the new lease. Maybe this one will get things done! Thank goodness they want Jen & family to stay. Fingers crossed they don't raise the rent.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have a cyber house-warming party when we move in. xx :sm24: :sm24:


You've got my RSVP ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Happy Sunny Saturday from my little corner of the world. Sunny is just wishful thinking. Thunderstorms are predicted.
> This weekend our village is having their firemen's picnic. Amusement rides, live music, games of chance, food and beer will be on deck Friday, Saturday and Sunday. On Sunday there will be a parade down main street. The proceeds go to fund our fire department. We watched the fireworks from our deck last night and can will listen to the bands from the same spot. It is much more enjoyable to see and hear from 1 mile away.





London Girl said:


> I know just what you mean!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Oh yes, I also know what you mean. One of my daughters lives a few streets away from the facility that has shows, and they don't pay the money to go to listen to them, as everything is much easier, & clearer, to hear at her house, with no risk of damaged hearing! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

I've got to clean out the spare room today. Mom & Dad gave me their futon for sweet pea, she's outgrown the toddler bed for sure! We've been looking for a cheap daybed but this futon is perfect ????


----------



## linkan

Have a beautiful day everyone. And evening to you MJudy???? 
Love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't it amazing how large the differences can be at the pre and early teen years? I didn't like it at the time, but am glad I was a very late bloomer.


I don't think I ever worried about any of the changes that were happening to me. I was one of those people, who had no concept of my own, or anybody else's, body; I was totally unaware of myself, or of the impact I had on others. I also have no memory of my body actually changing, or the age I was, when the changes began, or finished! If I was a hippy, I would say that I was " in tune with the Universe"! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I wish it would flaming come up here???? I'm still pleased you get it though. I seem to spend the summer waiting for summer. Does that make sense?


It makes perfect sense, Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wish I could send you some of our sunshine and warm weather. We're going to feel quite chilled up in Washington. Supposed to be 70F and sunny early in the week. Then cooling down to mid-60s and possible rain the rest of the week. We're getting very used to the weather down here. It's been in the upper 80s to low 90sF and sunny. A bit breezy but that helps cool us down. :sm01: xxxooo


Yes, I will admit that even though I have complained about the heat, on the odd occasion, but I would never swap my weather, for the cold climates of UK, Northern USA, or Canada; during the Winter! I think if I lived in an area with Winters that cold, I would have to have a Winter home in the South, where the winter is more like mine, perhaps in California, but nowhere near the forested regions, that are likely to have bushfires; and almost forgot, I would have to be near the ocean, or perhaps a river, or lake! Am I being too fussy about where I would live? :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm day in London! Going shopping in a minute and then I need to do some sewing that I have been putting off as I haven't got A/C in my sewing room!!
> This is Liv's cake, made by her mummy!!
> Catch you later!! Xxxooo


That is very clever, and looks very tasty!
A belated Happy Birthday to Olivia! xoxoxo .


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> That's such good news! I can't wait to see pictures ð¥° wish I were there to share your joy ð


Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy day today but I might make some felt. I'm building up a nice stock of yarn, weaving and felt for a project. Not quite sure what and how I am going to do it but there is a seed of an idea there.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Now that sounds very intriguing! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Yes, I will admit that even though I have complained about the heat, on the odd occasion, but I would never swap my weather, for the cold climates of UK, Northern USA, or Canada; during the Winter! I think if I lived in an area with Winters that cold, I would have to have a Winter home in the South, where the winter is more like mine, perhaps in California, but nowhere near the forested regions, that are likely to have bushfires; and almost forgot, I would have to be near the ocean, or perhaps a river, or lake! Am I being too fussy about where I would live? :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


It might be easier to stay where you are. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but by the time you've answered all the where is, what do I do, how do I questions you might as well have done it yourself. xxxx





London Girl said:


> Too true!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


In this household, I am the one asking all of the questions!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

My great granddaughter just finished reading all the Harry Potter Books. She is in second grade. The other day she called a radio personality to try to stump him on a charter from any book. She did not stump him but he was so impressed she had read all the books at her young age that he continued to quiz her online about the books. He was so impressed that he traveled 50 miles to her home to present her with a t-shirt from the radio station and interview her in person. She was a shocked little girl when her mom called her outdoors and she found him waiting for her. She just stood there with her mouth open and could not say a thing.



linkan said:


> Girl after me own ❤ heart. I know I'm late but give her a happy birthday from me. I love Harry Potter too. When I'm sick I like to watch them all in a row.
> Jen and I use to watch Sandra Bullock movies when she was sick.


----------



## jinx

That looks fantastic. A perfect place for you two. Looks like a great choice.


Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


----------



## jinx

Another big plus is not having to deal with those that get inebriated.???? 


Xiang said:


> Oh yes, I also know what you mean. One of my daughters lives a few streets away from the facility that has shows, and they don't pay the money to go to listen to them, as everything is much easier, & clearer, to hear at her house, with no risk of damaged hearing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You can uncross them now, price has been negotiated and wheels will start turning on Monday for all the paper workl. xx :sm24:


Excellent, those fingers l were beginning to get uncomfortable.
By the way, how is your knee coping, isit beginning to feel better, to which I am guess it isn't; because you really haven't had much of a chance to rest it! Soon you will be able to rest your leg more! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Girl after me own ❤ heart. I know I'm late but give her a happy birthday from me. I love Harry Potter too. When I'm sick I like to watch them all in a row.
> Jen and I use to watch Sandra Bullock movies when she was sick.


I will do Angela!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I don't know where the heat is in this country but it's certainly nort on the east coast.

I came home from Stephens today and they had decided they were going on the beach to collect plastic to do there bit for conservation...I just nod my head and think, here we go again. Then they were going to go and sort out their fish. They have more darn guppies and mollies than to know what to do with. I. Say to pop them down the loo but sue won't have it I'm staying right out of this one. Then they looked at some houses on line, well I had to giggle. They live in a dream world. I come home exhausted keeping up with their ideas. ????

Today, by the time I got home I wasn't very hungry so I skipped lunch today, but I'm just about to start some tea. 

I hope you've all had better temperatures than me and had a good Sunday. I'll catchup now.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


Your home is lovely Jacky, you chose well and hope you will be very happy there. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that would have been so much easier! xxxooo


Pam, you have to do what is right for you, there isn't a right and wrong way. You'll be fine, you know you will. Luv u xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm day in London! Going shopping in a minute and then I need to do some sewing that I have been putting off as I haven't got A/C in my sewing room!!
> This is Liv's cake, made by her mummy!!
> Catch you later!! Xxxooo


It's great June. Is the bag a real bag or icing? She's really good


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I don't know where the heat is in this country but it's certainly nort on the east coast.
> 
> I came home from Stephens today and they had decided they were going on the beach to collect plastic to do there bit for conservation...I just nod my head and think, here we go again. Then they were going to go and sort out their fish. They have more darn guppies and mollies than to know what to do with. I. Say to pop them down the loo but sue won't have it I'm staying right out of this one. Then they looked at some houses on line, well I had to giggle. They live in a dream world. I come home exhausted keeping up with their ideas. ????
> 
> Today, by the time I got home I wasn't very hungry so I skipped lunch today, but I'm just about to start some tea.
> 
> I hope you've all had better temperatures than me and had a good Sunday. I'll catchup now.


Wish I could come and help sort those fish out! I spied a new little Cory Catfish in one of my tanks the other day, only 1/4 in long right now. Luckily my procreation is kept to a minimum thank goodness. I dream about a new house... that's what keeps me alive! :sm17: Sending hugs to you. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've seen some made with kit Kat bars but I like this one better. Thumbs up to her mum! ????


She makes some awesome cupcakes too but isn't interested in cooking anything else!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Honestly, I struggle with that daily. Many many times the need wine
> 
> Bahahahaha❣❣❣
> Auto correct wins again ????????????
> 
> That was suppose to say the BED WINS. But my phone changed it to NEED WINE .
> Well at least my phone is admitting it has a problem.


It knows you so well!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Hey June, how's it going! Any travel plans for the week ahead? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It knows you so well!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes, there's nothing worse than a drunk phone haha!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We had 13 days straight of tornados a week ago. You needed rain though.
> We've still got flooding very bad in some states. It's very sad tornados, one man was in complete shock, his entire house was gone but somehow where the family was taking cover in the basement the boards over their heads remained. Miraculous! He said he watched his bedroom just leave... ????


How awful! We may not get as much sunshine as some places and we get quite a lot of dull days and rain but (touching wood) we don't get the extremes of weather like that either!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> DH is still sleeping. Having three dogs in the bed (two larger ones) is wreaking havoc on my body. I find myself sleeping sideways and all weird positions because they all want to snuggle up. I think I'll take the little one home tomorrow, we are meeting with the new land lords in the afternoon tomorrow to sign the new lease. Maybe this one will get things done! Thank goodness they want Jen & family to stay. Fingers crossed they don't raise the rent.


That's great news, so glad for them, they don't need any more upheaval at the moment!!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> DH use to chat with the police when he worked at the oil change. They told him the best way you could possibly protect yourself and your home is a dog. They also told him shoot first and shoot to kill because then the only side of the story is yours.


It is well known here that our police spend most of their time at the garage instead of patrolling the area, they are brought up on it all the time... the coffee must be good there! :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is very clever, and looks very tasty!
> A belated Happy Birthday to Olivia! xoxoxo .


Thanks Judi, it was delicious!!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I had a lovely day, we had our older dgd's (17, 13 & 1O) overnight, and the two younger ones were very well behaved, forthe first time ever! Those two usually fight and argue, but this time, the were quite pleasant to each other. The 17yo had already arranged to go to the cinema, to see Aladdin, and really liked it! Her grandad took her back into town, and brought her back out to us, when it was finished! Then before we took them back home today, We took them out for icecream, and a drink of their choice.
> This was the first time we have had then stay, for what seems to be forever, as we were doing a lot of childminding, for DD4, because she thad needed to get a job, to help out with their finances. So now, We will load up the caravan, and visit DD4 & family, for a couple of days, then have the weekend to spend with DD3 & her family, if we want, or to have DD3's girls more often.
> I think we might even do a trip with DD3's girls, so they can see their cousins again!
> We will see how that plan goes, as Miss 17 has a job, So we wouldn't be able take them through the week, just realised, as I wrote the previous sentence, I hadn't thought about school for Miss13, or Miss10 Oh well, looks like that might just be a trip for the school holidays; only a short trip though! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Sweet the way you call then all "Miss" xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


That's just gorgeous, you've done very well for yourselves and I wish you many happy years there! Looking forward to a visit if DH will let me go anywhere!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Wish I could come and help sort those fish out! I spied a new little Cory Catfish in one of my tanks the other day, only 1/4 in long right now. Luckily my procreation is kept to a minimum thank goodness. I dream about a new house... that's what keeps me alive! :sm17: Sending hugs to you. xoxox


Sending hugs right back to you my sister.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Rick has always done the car maintenance for me too. Dad taught us to do things like change tires and oil when we were just girls. But I've never had to do it myself ???? heck he will even go fill up the gas tank for me sometimes ❤


My Dad insisted I do my own general maintenance when I had my first car, and now I am back to doing it again. Not tires though as it's so much faster to take it in now and they put the lug nuts on far to tight for me to undo! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My great granddaughter just finished reading all the Harry Potter Books. She is in second grade. The other day she called a radio personality to try to stump him on a charter from any book. She did not stump him but he was so impressed she had read all the books at her young age that he continued to quiz her online about the books. He was so impressed that he traveled 50 miles to her home to present her with a t-shirt from the radio station and interview her in person. She was a shocked little girl when her mom called her outdoors and she found him waiting for her. She just stood there with her mouth open and could not say a thing.


How wonderful and fully deserved! Those books have done so much to encourage children to read, which is a marvellous contribution!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> My great granddaughter just finished reading all the Harry Potter Books. She is in second grade. The other day she called a radio personality to try to stump him on a charter from any book. She did not stump him but he was so impressed she had read all the books at her young age that he continued to quiz her online about the books. He was so impressed that he traveled 50 miles to her home to present her with a t-shirt from the radio station and interview her in person. She was a shocked little girl when her mom called her outdoors and she found him waiting for her. She just stood there with her mouth open and could not say a thing.


Good for her, hope she found her tongue in the end. xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> DH is still sleeping. Having three dogs in the bed (two larger ones) is wreaking havoc on my body. I find myself sleeping sideways and all weird positions because they all want to snuggle up. I think I'll take the little one home tomorrow, we are meeting with the new land lords in the afternoon tomorrow to sign the new lease. Maybe this one will get things done! Thank goodness they want Jen & family to stay. Fingers crossed they don't raise the rent.


I can't imagine you getting a good sleep with all the furbies.. I have one cat that insists getting under my covers all night long and after a while I have to say enough is enough, buzz off! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It's great June. Is the bag a real bag or icing? She's really good


The bag is real Susan but all the rest is edible!! I expect it's all gone by now but it tasted lovely!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That looks fantastic. A perfect place for you two. Looks like a great choice.


We loved it, plenty of room for guests but all on one level. xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I've got to clean out the spare room today. Mom & Dad gave me their futon for sweet pea, she's outgrown the toddler bed for sure! We've been looking for a cheap daybed but this futon is perfect ????


She's going to love having a big bed. Do you dress it with a theme spread that are so popular for youngster's these days? xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That is very clever, and looks very tasty!
> A belated Happy Birthday to Olivia! xoxoxo .


Happy Birthday to your Olivia. What a fantastic cake, I bet she squealed! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hey June, how's it going! Any travel plans for the week ahead? xoxoxo


Not going too far this week, here is my itinerary so far: Monday a.m. dental check up, p.m. Charity Shop. Tuesday a.m. Hair cut, p.m. Cinema with DH, Wednesday, visit to a friend, Thursday, meeting a friend up in London for lunch, in the evening the charity shop is having a Pizza night and I'm taking Friday off!!! How about you, you up to anything? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Excellent, those fingers l were beginning to get uncomfortable.
> By the way, how is your knee coping, isit beginning to feel better, to which I am guess it isn't; because you really haven't had much of a chance to rest it! Soon you will be able to rest your leg more! xoxoxo


Still hobbling around on crutches but will be able to sign up at a doctors soon so can get it sorted and my eye. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It is well known here that our police spend most of their time at the garage instead of patrolling the area, they are brought up on it all the time... the coffee must be good there! :sm04:


It makes a change from the doughnut shop!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Your home is lovely Jacky, you chose well and hope you will be very happy there. xoxox


Thanks Trish, now I just want thing to get finished so we can move in. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My Dad insisted I do my own general maintenance when I had my first car, and now I am back to doing it again. Not tires though as it's so much faster to take it in now and they put the lug nuts on far to tight for me to undo! xxx


I used to help my dad with his car all the time as a kid and could do pretty much most things but they are too complicated for me now and the garage is only round the corner........!!!


----------



## Islander

What!! Waste her TM?[/quote]

Barn-dweller wrote:
Exactly, just put a bit extra in me. xx

Now that is a much more sensible idea! xoxoxo .

Don't be so stingy... if you can make him agreeable it's worth it! :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday to your Olivia. What a fantastic cake, I bet she squealed! xoxox


Yes, she did, she thought the sweets really were pouring from the bag for a second!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It makes a change from the doughnut shop!! :sm23: xxxx


That's too funny, I see Tim Horton boxes there all the time... they must travel with donuts! And here I thought it was a Canadian thing... :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's just gorgeous, you've done very well for yourselves and I wish you many happy years there! Looking forward to a visit if DH will let me go anywhere!!! xxxx


You're bed will me made up as soon as we move in, you're used to living among boxes when you come to us. Tell DH it's a mission of mercy, helping a crippled, half blind friend to move house. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks Trish, now I just want thing to get finished so we can move in. xx


Is there a garage or and outbuilding that you can store your boxes in so you can unpack slowly?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not going too far this week, here is my itinerary so far: Monday a.m. dental check up, p.m. Charity Shop. Tuesday a.m. Hair cut, p.m. Cinema with DH, Wednesday, visit to a friend, Thursday, meeting a friend up in London for lunch, in the evening the charity shop is having a Pizza night and I'm taking Friday off!!! How about you, you up to anything? xxxxxxxx


Not bad for a 'not going far' week. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Islander

June, your sewing is beautiful as always, you gift things to treasure. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Is there a garage or and outbuilding that you can store your boxes in so you can unpack slowly?


No so we will just live with them until they get emptied, we're quite used to it having been half packed for months at the Barn. xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Not going too far this week, here is my itinerary so far: Monday a.m. dental check up, p.m. Charity Shop. Tuesday a.m. Hair cut, p.m. Cinema with DH, Wednesday, visit to a friend, Thursday, meeting a friend up in London for lunch, in the evening the charity shop is having a Pizza night and I'm taking Friday off!!! How about you, you up to anything? xxxxxxxx


No love, I'm here 24 hrs a day except one day a week to look after Mom. I am happy to be able to give family my time and care! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No so we will just live with them until they get emptied, we're quite used to it having been half packed for months at the Barn. xx


I think I must have ad block turned off as garages are popping up all over on this site! Time for me to get going and do some work.. enjoy your Sunday sister, the week ahead will be busy if only planning. xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh, very good, Saxy!!!! :sm09: xxxx


good and Saxy in one sentence?


----------



## SaxonLady

give me 4 weeks and I'm all yours!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, it is definitely on it's way out now, no sneezing or nose running, just at the gungy stage now but that will soon pass!! Certainly feeling more lively now. For the first time ever, I considered staying in bed for the day last week but I didn't actually do it!! xxx


My cough/cold was weeks ago but I still have an annoying 'frog in the throat'.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> My great granddaughter just finished reading all the Harry Potter Books. She is in second grade. The other day she called a radio personality to try to stump him on a charter from any book. She did not stump him but he was so impressed she had read all the books at her young age that he continued to quiz her online about the books. He was so impressed that he traveled 50 miles to her home to present her with a t-shirt from the radio station and interview her in person. She was a shocked little girl when her mom called her outdoors and she found him waiting for her. She just stood there with her mouth open and could not say a thing.


That's something she will never forget.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We loved it, plenty of room for guests but all on one level. xx


How did you find such a gem in so little time? Karma making up for the long wait to sell.


----------



## SaxonLady

Took a day off today. Went to Shoreham Fort Military history day. Young GS wants to be a soldier 'cos Granma was. He joined in all the fun. The man in charge said 'soldier, pick up your (wooden) rifle and run". So he did.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> How did you find such a gem in so little time? Karma making up for the long wait to sell.


It has been on the market for a while and I've had my eye on it but didn't dare hope it would still be on the market when we could actually buy it, hopefully things will be straightforward from now on, there's no chain involved. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Took a day off today. Went to Shoreham Fort Military history day. Young GS wants to be a soldier 'cos Granma was. He joined in all the fun. The man in charge said 'soldier, pick up your (wooden) rifle and run". So he did.


So cute. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Yes, she found her tongue. She hasn't stopped talking about it ever since. This a.m. I ask her what the highlights of her week were. She went on and on about her radio guest star appearance. She never once mentioned her ballet performance which was yesterday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good for her, hope she found her tongue in the end. xx


----------



## jinx

She loves to read. Last Christmas I bought her a complete set of Nancy Drew books. She read them all in a short time and is saving them to read again. This recent experience made her eager to read more and more. Hard to get her to put a book down and run around outside and play.


London Girl said:


> How wonderful and fully deserved! Those books have done so much to encourage children to read, which is a marvellous contribution!!!


----------



## jinx

Fantastic that it is all on one level. When we bought this place I sort of wished it was two stories. Now I am so happy it is all on one level as I cannot do stairs safely anymore. Use to have the washer and dryer in the basement. Then Harold had to do the laundry for a few weeks. Lo and behold he found space on the main level for a stacked washer and dryer. All the years before when I was running the stairs there just was not enough space for the appliance on the main level. Funny how that works????.


Barn-dweller said:


> We loved it, plenty of room for guests but all on one level. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It has been on the market for a while and I've had my eye on it but didn't dare hope it would still be on the market when we could actually buy it, hopefully things will be straightforward from now on, there's no chain involved. xx


That sounds good. Hope it all goes through really quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Yes, she found her tongue. She hasn't stopped talking about it ever since. This a.m. I ask her what the highlights of her week were. She went on and on about her radio guest star appearance. She never once mentioned her ballet performance which was yesterday.


Clevrr girl. Well done xxx


----------



## jinx

Is it vacant or do the owners have to move out first?


Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks Trish, now I just want thing to get finished so we can move in. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Fantastic that it is all on one level. When we bought this place I sort of wished it was two stories. Now I am so happy it is all on one level as I cannot do stairs safely anymore. Use to have the washer and dryer in the basement. Then Harold had to do the laundry for a few weeks. Lo and behold he found space on the main level for a stacked washer and dryer. All the years before when I was running the stairs there just was not enough space for the appliance on the main level. Funny how that works????.


Typical man, you were just making a fuss about going up and down the stairs, let them do it and suddenly it's a chore. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Is it vacant or do the owners have to move out first?


The owner will move as soon as all paper work is done, she's willing to go into rented accommodation so should be no hold up there. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> The owner will move as soon as all paper work is done, she's willing to go into rented accommodation so should be no hold up there. xx


Fantastic news! That didn't take long at all.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's too funny, I see Tim Horton boxes there all the time... they must travel with donuts! And here I thought it was a Canadian thing... :sm09:


I don't think it's a UK thing, our guys prefer a bacon sandwich but I've seen it in many USA cop dramas!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're bed will me made up as soon as we move in, you're used to living among boxes when you come to us. Tell DH it's a mission of mercy, helping a crippled, half blind friend to move house. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June, your sewing is beautiful as always, you gift things to treasure. xoxo


Thank you dear! :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> No love, I'm here 24 hrs a day except one day a week to look after Mom. I am happy to be able to give family my time and care! xoxo


...and they are so lucky to have someone as caring and dependable and just generally lovely as you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> good and Saxy in one sentence?


Sorry dear, am I damaging your reputation?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My cough/cold was weeks ago but I still have an annoying 'frog in the throat'.


Tends to linger, doesn't it? I'm at that stage now!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Took a day off today. Went to Shoreham Fort Military history day. Young GS wants to be a soldier 'cos Granma was. He joined in all the fun. The man in charge said 'soldier, pick up your (wooden) rifle and run". So he did.


Oh bless him, that's adorable!!!


----------



## jinx

It is funny as police officers in the U.S. often get teased about eating donuts every day. I think that started when businesses would give the officer a free doughnut with their coffee. I do not know anyone that eats bacon sandwiches or have never seen police eat them. Never seen them on a menu either. However, I am hungry for one right now and may try one for breakfast tomorrow.
quote=London Girl]I don't think it's a UK thing, our guys prefer a bacon sandwich but I've seen it in many USA cop dramas!! xxxx[/quote]


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is funny as police officers in the U.S. often get teased about eating donuts every day. I think that started when businesses would give the officer a free doughnut with their coffee. I do not know anyone that eats bacon sandwiches or have never seen police eat them. Never seen them on a menu either. However, I am hungry for one right now and may try one for breakfast tomorrow.
> quote=London Girl]I don't think it's a UK thing, our guys prefer a bacon sandwich but I've seen it in many USA cop dramas!! xxxx


[/quote]

Ooh you don't know what you're missing, a lovely bacon butty, made my tummy rumble now. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


Oh that is lovely!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Oh that is lovely!!


Thanks, we love it, just what we wanted. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, we love it, just what we wanted. xx


I'm so happy for you that it was still available after your long wait!


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


Fantastic.❣ How do you feel about having neighbors closer to you?


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> It is funny as police officers in the U.S. often get teased about eating donuts every day. I think that started when businesses would give the officer a free doughnut with their coffee. I do not know anyone that eats bacon sandwiches or have never seen police eat them. Never seen them on a menu either. However, I am hungry for one right now and may try one for breakfast tomorrow.
> quote=London Girl]I don't think it's a UK thing, our guys prefer a bacon sandwich but I've seen it in many USA cop dramas!! xxxx


[/quote]

We just don't call them bacon sandwiches we call em BLT'S lol even if you don't use the lettuce and tomato. I think we've talked about this before, because Judi didn't like the lettuce it tomato paste lol. Me: extra lettuce, extra bacon, lots of tomato and mayo. ????????????????????????????????YUM????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Took a day off today. Went to Shoreham Fort Military history day. Young GS wants to be a soldier 'cos Granma was. He joined in all the fun. The man in charge said 'soldier, pick up your (wooden) rifle and run". So he did.


Oh how sweet is he ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Fantastic.❣ How do you feel about having neighbors closer to you?


I don't mind really and we are detached so there is a bit of space between us. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Off to start all the legal stuff today and do some shopping, I'll be happier when I've got my freezer back and I can do one big shop. Then just enjoy the glorious weather. Have a good day even though it's Monday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny and warm Surrey. Jacky glad you are having the same weather. Hope the legal stuff is all ok.

Experimented with some lumpy bumpy felt yesterday and then cut into it. I'll take photos when it is dry. KnitWIts here this morning.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and warm Surrey. Jacky glad you are having the same weather. Hope the legal stuff is all ok.
> 
> Experimented with some lumpy bumpy felt yesterday and then cut into it. I'll take photos when it is dry. KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Yes it makes a lovely change, have to learn new words like sunny and warm and sunshine. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I will have to learn those words also. It has been some time since sun was in our forecast. I intend to enjoy every ray when the sun makes it appearance later this a.m. 
Hoping everything goes smoothly for you with all the legalize. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it makes a lovely change, have to learn new words like sunny and warm and sunshine. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday Morning. Lumpy bumpy felt sounds interesting. Makes me wonder if it was suppose to be lumpy bumpy. Looking forward to see it.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and warm Surrey. Jacky glad you are having the same weather. Hope the legal stuff is all ok.
> 
> Experimented with some lumpy bumpy felt yesterday and then cut into it. I'll take photos when it is dry. KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## linkan

Good morning Monday ????
I should not be awake right now lol. It is 5:22am and I am not really fond of this time of day. I use to get up this early for work. ..


----------



## linkan

It's quite likely that I'll go back to bed if I can get a dog to get outta my spot lol. I know some people don't get letting your dog sleep with you. We always had a little dog and he slept at our feet. Buttons was the best.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is funny as police officers in the U.S. often get teased about eating donuts every day. I think that started when businesses would give the officer a free doughnut with their coffee. I do not know anyone that eats bacon sandwiches or have never seen police eat them. Never seen them on a menu either. However, I am hungry for one right now and may try one for breakfast tomorrow.
> quote=London Girl]I don't think it's a UK thing, our guys prefer a bacon sandwich but I've seen it in many USA cop dramas!! xxxx


[/quote]

A bacon or sausage 'sarni' is a popular light bite over here, mostly for breakfast!!


----------



## linkan

I lost the send button again. 

Anyway, we've always felt that the dog protects the home and deserves his spot. But I think, the dog gives so much love they earn a spot.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> A bacon or sausage 'sarni' is a popular light bite over here, mostly for breakfast!!


What is a 'sarni'?


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We just don't call them bacon sandwiches we call em BLT'S lol even if you don't use the lettuce and tomato. I think we've talked about this before, because Judi didn't like the lettuce it tomato paste lol. Me: extra lettuce, extra bacon, lots of tomato and mayo. ????????????????????????????????YUM????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I just like some mushrooms with my bacon sandwich, has to be in white, sliced bread, messy but delicious, haven't had one for years!!


----------



## linkan

Okay love's , back to bed ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it makes a lovely change, have to learn new words like sunny and warm and sunshine. xx :sm23:


I bet just the weather is making it all worthwhile!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I just like some mushrooms with my bacon sandwich, has to be in white, sliced bread, messy but delicious, haven't had one for years!!


That's a first for me. Mushrooms and bacon.. usually over here you only see that on a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> A bacon or sausage 'sarni' is a popular light bite over here, mostly for breakfast!!


If we have bacon sandwich for breakfast it often has a fried egg on it. Often served on a croissant or a biscuit. 
It is almost time for breakfast here. I woke up at 2 a.m. and got up at three. Now it is 4:30 and time for my second cup of decaf.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 4'C (39'F) with sun and wind. There was a tornado near Ottawa yesterday afternoon as thunderstorms rolled through, and snow falling in the sky overnight. But the rest of the weekend was nice. When it wasn't raining. 
We got the awning up without hurting ourselves or damaging the awning.
I had to go back up to the dealership because one paper from the car wasn't right. 
And I took the car to see my sister, who liked the car. We stood in the driveway getting eaten by mosquitos as they checked it out. I'm surprised the car wasn't filled with the bugs by the time we got back inside. We didn't stay as they were busy planting trees. We were able to get into the really BUSY bakery in Campbellford. I know why it's busy now. We got bagels and donuts and they were all awesome.
I got some work done on a lot of WIPs.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> If we have bacon sandwich for breakfast it often has a fried egg on it. Often served on a croissant or a biscuit.
> It is almost time for breakfast here. I woke up at 2 a.m. and got up at three. Now it is 4:30 and time for my second cup of decaf.


I had a lovely peameal bacon and fried egg on a bun when I was at the farmer's market on Saturday. That was my lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> That's a first for me. Mushrooms and bacon.. usually over here you only see that on a bacon cheeseburger.


I like mushrooms and bacon together, just not on my cheeseburger. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I lost the send button again.
> 
> Anyway, we've always felt that the dog protects the home and deserves his spot. But I think, the dog gives so much love they earn a spot.


My mum can never hear the door bell, but she was always able to hear the dog. It also helped that the dog would come running up to her to "guide" her to the door.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's quite likely that I'll go back to bed if I can get a dog to get outta my spot lol. I know some people don't get letting your dog sleep with you. We always had a little dog and he slept at our feet. Buttons was the best.


When I was a kid, I had a huge husky/collie mix sleep on my bed. There's nothing quite like snuggling with a dog that it almost bigger than you. Although I don't miss the dog farts. I don't know what that dog ate, but it was smelly.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Good morning Monday ????
> I should not be awake right now lol. It is 5:22am and I am not really fond of this time of day. I use to get up this early for work. ..


I'm up every day at this time getting Bella-kitty her breakfast. She goes back to sleep after she has her breakfast.
Can you have a catchup nap later?


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> When I was a kid, I had a huge husky/collie mix sleep on my bed. There's nothing quite like snuggling with a dog that it almost bigger than you. Although I don't miss the dog farts. I don't know what that dog ate, but it was smelly.


????????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it makes a lovely change, have to learn new words like sunny and warm and sunshine. xx :sm23:


Those are good words to learn. I hope the hunt is going well.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm up every day at this time getting Bella-kitty her breakfast. She goes back to sleep after she has her breakfast.
> Can you have a catchup nap later?


Apparently it's not just me. DH is awake too... It's just weird... 
Maybe it was those beef and cheddar from Arby's.. 
I'm gonna try again, I gotta move this puppy though, he's all over me and he ain't a small puppy lol.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Fantastic.❣ How do you feel about having neighbors closer to you?





Barn-dweller said:


> I don't mind really and we are detached so there is a bit of space between us. xx


Does this mean that you found something? I need to do a quick read back

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> My mum can never hear the door bell, but she was always able to hear the dog. It also helped that the dog would come running up to her to "guide" her to the door.


Me too, I can't hear a knock or the doorbell, but these dogs let me know sometimes here before they get to the door usually.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Does this mean that you found something? I need to do a quick read back
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


Yes they are doing the legal stuff today. That's their new house ????


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is funny as police officers in the U.S. often get teased about eating donuts every day. I think that started when businesses would give the officer a free doughnut with their coffee. I do not know anyone that eats bacon sandwiches or have never seen police eat them. Never seen them on a menu either. However, I am hungry for one right now and may try one for breakfast tomorrow.





London Girl said:


> I don't think it's a UK thing, our guys prefer a bacon sandwich but I've seen it in many USA cop dramas!! xxxx


And you can find police cars here parked in a Timmy's coffee and donut shop because they are open 24 hours a day.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 4'C (39'F) with sun and wind. There was a tornado near Ottawa yesterday afternoon as thunderstorms rolled through, and snow falling in the sky overnight. But the rest of the weekend was nice. When it wasn't raining.
> We got the awning up without hurting ourselves or damaging the awning.
> I had to go back up to the dealership because one paper from the car wasn't right.
> And I took the car to see my sister, who liked the car. We stood in the driveway getting eaten by mosquitos as they checked it out. I'm surprised the car wasn't filled with the bugs by the time we got back inside. We didn't stay as they were busy planting trees. We were able to get into the really BUSY bakery in Campbellford. I know why it's busy now. We got bagels and donuts and they were all awesome.
> I got some work done on a lot of WIPs.


Those are looking great ???? I love the colors


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The owner will move as soon as all paper work is done, she's willing to go into rented accommodation so should be no hold up there. xx


That's wonderful that the owner is able to help you move in quickly.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> And you can find police cars here parked in a Timmy's coffee and donut shop because they are open 24 hours a day.


Dh's store had a fleet contract with the police, so they did all their oil changes at a discount. Plus one of the policemen worked with my dad a short while at Pillsbury. And he was the school officer and knew our kids so it was a good hangout right in the center of town. They didn't have coffee just a water station and vending machine.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> That's wonderful that the owner is able to help you move in quickly.


Isn't it! I'm so happy for her.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> She loves to read. Last Christmas I bought her a complete set of Nancy Drew books. She read them all in a short time and is saving them to read again. This recent experience made her eager to read more and more. Hard to get her to put a book down and run around outside and play.


That was me when I was younger. Then I got a little bag and was able to carry my book in the bag until I found a good spot under a tree (or in one) where I could read without being disturbed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It has been on the market for a while and I've had my eye on it but didn't dare hope it would still be on the market when we could actually buy it, hopefully things will be straightforward from now on, there's no chain involved. xx


It was waiting for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Took a day off today. Went to Shoreham Fort Military history day. Young GS wants to be a soldier 'cos Granma was. He joined in all the fun. The man in charge said 'soldier, pick up your (wooden) rifle and run". So he did.


Cute.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> That was me when I was younger. Then I got a little bag and was able to carry my book in the bag until I found a good spot under a tree (or in one) where I could read without being disturbed.


Me as well. Our dad is a big reader, I loved reading all his books. That way I knew I had someone to talk about it with.


----------



## linkan

He is wrapped around my back, I'm sitting criss cross facing my pillows lol.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I think I must have ad block turned off as garages are popping up all over on this site! Time for me to get going and do some work.. enjoy your Sunday sister, the week ahead will be busy if only planning. xoxox


It must be some new style of ad because I'm getting ads that shouldn't be coming through as well. If this continues, I'll be looking for a better ad-block.


----------



## linkan

He's too cute to move ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My Dad insisted I do my own general maintenance when I had my first car, and now I am back to doing it again. Not tires though as it's so much faster to take it in now and they put the lug nuts on far to tight for me to undo! xxx





London Girl said:


> I used to help my dad with his car all the time as a kid and could do pretty much most things but they are too complicated for me now and the garage is only round the corner........!!!


I even replaced the leaky gas lines on my bug, in a parking lot, when I was in college. I agree that cars are too complicated now, mostly they have to talk to other computers to get fixed right.
My next six oil changes are free from the dealership. That helps a lot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


Your new house looks wonderful. Just right.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to leave now. My car needs gas.
everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I even replaced the leaky gas lines on my bug, in a parking lot, when I was in college. I agree that cars are too complicated now, mostly they have to talk to other computers to get fixed right.
> My next six oil changes are free from the dealership. That helps a lot.


That's awesome. Your new car is really pretty, I think I forgot to tell you that lol.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I need to leave now. My car needs gas.
> everyone have a great day.


Be safe, talk to you again soon ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Your new house looks wonderful. Just right.


Very nice! Wishing you much happiness!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That's a first for me. Mushrooms and bacon.. usually over here you only see that on a bacon cheeseburger.


You should try it - if you like bacon and mushrooms, that is!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 4'C (39'F) with sun and wind. There was a tornado near Ottawa yesterday afternoon as thunderstorms rolled through, and snow falling in the sky overnight. But the rest of the weekend was nice. When it wasn't raining.
> We got the awning up without hurting ourselves or damaging the awning.
> I had to go back up to the dealership because one paper from the car wasn't right.
> And I took the car to see my sister, who liked the car. We stood in the driveway getting eaten by mosquitos as they checked it out. I'm surprised the car wasn't filled with the bugs by the time we got back inside. We didn't stay as they were busy planting trees. We were able to get into the really BUSY bakery in Campbellford. I know why it's busy now. We got bagels and donuts and they were all awesome.
> I got some work done on a lot of WIPs.


Love the dark green shawl and the summer top is coming on well but like you, not sure about the purple addition on the middle one, maybe another shade of blue would be better? Good work on all 3 though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I even replaced the leaky gas lines on my bug, in a parking lot, when I was in college. I agree that cars are too complicated now, mostly they have to talk to other computers to get fixed right.
> My next six oil changes are free from the dealership. That helps a lot.


Wow, yes, that's a great saving!!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> You should try it - if you like bacon and mushrooms, that is!!!xxxx


I do, I shall have to try that. Do you cook the mushrooms too, or just add them fresh?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


It looks great, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Pam, you have to do what is right for you, there isn't a right and wrong way. You'll be fine, you know you will. Luv u xx


Thank you, Susan. Yes, it all works out one way or another. I just try to continue on and be flexible. Thank goodness I have Flo to go with! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We loved it, plenty of room for guests but all on one level. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it makes a lovely change, have to learn new words like sunny and warm and sunshine. xx :sm23:


Good for you????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Not going too far this week, here is my itinerary so far: Monday a.m. dental check up, p.m. Charity Shop. Tuesday a.m. Hair cut, p.m. Cinema with DH, Wednesday, visit to a friend, Thursday, meeting a friend up in London for lunch, in the evening the charity shop is having a Pizza night and I'm taking Friday off!!! How about you, you up to anything? xxxxxxxx


Busy week! We made it to Seattle last night. I'm heading out early this a.m. to go to Olympia to visit my parents and sister. Will be back here tomorrow afternoon. Have friends to visit with this week. Hopefully these two guys won't kill each other while I'm gone. I so wish they would get along, which they do most of the time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You're bed will me made up as soon as we move in, you're used to living among boxes when you come to us. Tell DH it's a mission of mercy, helping a crippled, half blind friend to move house. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Took a day off today. Went to Shoreham Fort Military history day. Young GS wants to be a soldier 'cos Granma was. He joined in all the fun. The man in charge said 'soldier, pick up your (wooden) rifle and run". So he did.


What great memories and a wonderful photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It has been on the market for a while and I've had my eye on it but didn't dare hope it would still be on the market when we could actually buy it, hopefully things will be straightforward from now on, there's no chain involved. xx


Fingers crossed it's all finished quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 4'C (39'F) with sun and wind. There was a tornado near Ottawa yesterday afternoon as thunderstorms rolled through, and snow falling in the sky overnight. But the rest of the weekend was nice. When it wasn't raining.
> We got the awning up without hurting ourselves or damaging the awning.
> I had to go back up to the dealership because one paper from the car wasn't right.
> And I took the car to see my sister, who liked the car. We stood in the driveway getting eaten by mosquitos as they checked it out. I'm surprised the car wasn't filled with the bugs by the time we got back inside. We didn't stay as they were busy planting trees. We were able to get into the really BUSY bakery in Campbellford. I know why it's busy now. We got bagels and donuts and they were all awesome.
> I got some work done on a lot of WIPs.


Busy weekend. Your projects look great! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> What is a 'sarni'?


Sandwich. Although I expect someone else has answered this by now. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Those are good words to learn. I hope the hunt is going well.


The hunt is over, now have to wait for all the paperwork. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Your new house looks wonderful. Just right.


We're pleased with it, can't wait to move in now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jacky! xxxooo


Hopefully the solicitors will get a move on now. Well I can dream. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Another big plus is not having to deal with those that get inebriated.????


That one is a very big plus! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry dear, am I damaging your reputation?!!! xxxx


shot to pieces!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Had a busy morning in King's Lynn, retraced some of places we were in last April and I can tell you it is just as windy there in June but luckily a bit warmer. Anyway seen the estate agents, got a solicitor who has already e-mailed us a quote for the work and now waiting for DH to get back to them to answer a few questions. I think he is going to be the stumbling block in this, whatever I say he does something different, will just keep my mouth shut in future. Got some shopping in and managed to get dinner out. Now having a rest and a catch up, you've all been very chatty this morning. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him, that's adorable!!!


He was the star of the day. He even did an interview on the mic. He never faltered, just ruled it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh you don't know what you're missing, a lovely bacon butty, made my tummy rumble now. xx


oooh yes please, crispy streaky for me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> oooh yes please, crispy streaky for me.


Of course. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Oh how sweet is he ❤❤❤❤❤


Bossy though.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it makes a lovely change, have to learn new words like sunny and warm and sunshine. xx :sm23:


I am so pleased for you. Now Susan needs some as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 4'C (39'F) with sun and wind. There was a tornado near Ottawa yesterday afternoon as thunderstorms rolled through, and snow falling in the sky overnight. But the rest of the weekend was nice. When it wasn't raining.
> We got the awning up without hurting ourselves or damaging the awning.
> I had to go back up to the dealership because one paper from the car wasn't right.
> And I took the car to see my sister, who liked the car. We stood in the driveway getting eaten by mosquitos as they checked it out. I'm surprised the car wasn't filled with the bugs by the time we got back inside. We didn't stay as they were busy planting trees. We were able to get into the really BUSY bakery in Campbellford. I know why it's busy now. We got bagels and donuts and they were all awesome.
> I got some work done on a lot of WIPs.


I love the dark green cables.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> DH use to chat with the police when he worked at the oil change. They told him the best way you could possibly protect yourself and your home is a dog. They also told him shoot first and shoot to kill because then the only side of the story is yours.


My SIL was also told something verysimilar, about intruders. DD3& SIL, were broken into very early in the morning, DD heard him moving around in the house but though it was SIL getting ready for work, until she found that he was still asleep The intruder had actually gone into their bedroom, and rummaged around in their belongings, for a while! Then SIL woke, and went after the bloke He actually asked the Attending Officer, what would happen tohim, of he had caughtthe person, and given him a bit of a hiding! The Office advised that if he did get hold of an intruder, and fought with him, to make sure that he put him on the edge of the footpath, and tell them, that he (SIL) had been woken by some loud noises, and had gone out to investigate, and that was when he saw the man on the ground! I was a little shocked when sIL told us that! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


Now that looks like my kind of house! Well done for finding it so quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It might be easier to stay where you are. xx :sm23:


That is any thinking also, besides, I do like the area we are in! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My great granddaughter just finished reading all the Harry Potter Books. She is in second grade. The other day she called a radio personality to try to stump him on a charter from any book. She did not stump him but he was so impressed she had read all the books at her young age that he continued to quiz her online about the books. He was so impressed that he traveled 50 miles to her home to present her with a t-shirt from the radio station and interview her in person. She was a shocked little girl when her mom called her outdoors and she found him waiting for her. She just stood there with her mouth open and could not say a thing.


Well done to her, She will cherish that memory forever! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sweet the way you call then all "Miss" xoxoxo


I got sick of writing dgd1 to 3, all the time, and Miss + their ages, is much easier! xoxoxo????????????


----------



## Xiang

I am going to signoff, and head off to bed now, so have a great day, what ever you may be doing! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully the solicitors will get a move on now. Well I can dream. xx


I sure hope so! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a busy morning in King's Lynn, retraced some of places we were in last April and I can tell you it is just as windy there in June but luckily a bit warmer. Anyway seen the estate agents, got a solicitor who has already e-mailed us a quote for the work and now waiting for DH to get back to them to answer a few questions. I think he is going to be the stumbling block in this, whatever I say he does something different, will just keep my mouth shut in future. Got some shopping in and managed to get dinner out. Now having a rest and a catch up, you've all been very chatty this morning. xx


I can totally relate to what you're saying about your DH. Mine is very much the same. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> My SIL was also told something verysimilar, about intruders. DD3& SIL, were broken into very early in the morning, DD heard him moving around in the house but though it was SIL getting ready for work, until she found that he was still asleep The intruder had actually gone into their bedroom, and rummaged around in their belongings, for a while! Then SIL woke, and went after the bloke He actually asked the Attending Officer, what would happen tohim, of he had caughtthe person, and given him a bit of a hiding! The Office advised that if he did get hold of an intruder, and fought with him, to make sure that he put him on the edge of the footpath, and tell them, that he (SIL) had been woken by some loud noises, and had gone out to investigate, and that was when he saw the man on the ground! I was a little shocked when sIL told us that! ????????????????[/
> 
> I think it is ridiculous that the homeowner has to worry about getting in trouble for protecting their family and home from somebody who was not invited into their home still makes no sense to me!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I do, I shall have to try that. Do you cook the mushrooms too, or just add them fresh?


I chop them to about the size of a thimble and just saute them in the pan with the bacon!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters, I woke this morning early for me. And I didn't feel too good at all. I took a few painkillers because my bones were playing a tune on each other. I didn't know weather to go to s and b but I did, and I feel a lot better for it. It's been a sunny day but we do have quite a windy breeze, BUT it's sunny. Yay.

I've had chocolate with Karen because Andrew went grocery shopping, so she lets me know straight away then we have a good chin wag. Not that it's any different when Andrews there. I think she just likes the company. 

I went to s and b with marg and she came back home with me for a cup of tea. Then I had (are you bored yet) beef stew and dumplings, and finished off with raspberry fresh cream trifle. There was a list made to go to the same place we always go to for a carvers in July. I've only gone the last few times, because I've been able to take Kathleen and iris, well of course I can't now can i? I'm not a lover of the meal and it's half an hour away by bus and it's really not that good. So I've said no THANKYOU. Very politely....I'm just not doing anymore, that which I don't want to do anymore!???????????????????? do you understand that?

I thought about Josephine today with her WI craft ladies, they are a wonderful bunch of girls, and their "town" is coming along so good. They made me feel so comfortable. I can't believe it's a fortnight since I was there.

I'll catch up now. All of you have a great day. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> When I was a kid, I had a huge husky/collie mix sleep on my bed. There's nothing quite like snuggling with a dog that it almost bigger than you. Although I don't miss the dog farts. I don't know what that dog ate, but it was smelly.


Hahaha. You fed him ... ???????? ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> It must be some new style of ad because I'm getting ads that shouldn't be coming through as well. If this continues, I'll be looking for a better ad-block.


I lost all my ads about three months ago. I don't know what happened to them, so I get none. Just blank spaces. I don't remember touching anything.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Busy week! We made it to Seattle last night. I'm heading out early this a.m. to go to Olympia to visit my parents and sister. Will be back here tomorrow afternoon. Have friends to visit with this week. Hopefully these two guys won't kill each other while I'm gone. I so wish they would get along, which they do most of the time! xxxooo


Tell me about it......????


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> My SIL was also told something verysimilar, about intruders. DD3& SIL, were broken into very early in the morning, DD heard him moving around in the house but though it was SIL getting ready for work, until she found that he was still asleep The intruder had actually gone into their bedroom, and rummaged around in their belongings, for a while! Then SIL woke, and went after the bloke He actually asked the Attending Officer, what would happen tohim, of he had caughtthe person, and given him a bit of a hiding! The Office advised that if he did get hold of an intruder, and fought with him, to make sure that he put him on the edge of the footpath, and tell them, that he (SIL) had been woken by some loud noises, and had gone out to investigate, and that was when he saw the man on the ground! I was a little shocked when sIL told us that! ????????????????


I will always have a dog as they have always been part of our "family".


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I woke this morning early for me. And I didn't feel too good at all. I took a few painkillers because my bones were playing a tune on each other. I didn't know weather to go to s and b but I did, and I feel a lot better for it. It's been a sunny day but we do have quite a windy breeze, BUT it's sunny. Yay.
> 
> I've had chocolate with Karen because Andrew went grocery shopping, so she lets me know straight away then we have a good chin wag. Not that it's any different when Andrews there. I think she just likes the company.
> 
> I went to s and b with marg and she came back home with me for a cup of tea. Then I had (are you bored yet) beef stew and dumplings, and finished off with raspberry fresh cream trifle. There was a list made to go to the same place we always go to for a carvers in July. I've only gone the last few times, because I've been able to take Kathleen and iris, well of course I can't now can i? I'm not a lover of the meal and it's half an hour away by bus and it's really not that good. So I've said no THANKYOU. Very politely....I'm just not doing anymore, that which I don't want to do anymore!???????????????????? do you understand that?
> 
> I thought about Josephine today with her WI craft ladies, they are a wonderful bunch of girls, and their "town" is coming along so good. They made me feel so comfortable. I can't believe it's a fortnight since I was there.
> 
> I'll catch up now. All of you have a great day. Love yawl.


They missed you today. Xx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> My SIL was also told something verysimilar, about intruders. DD3& SIL, were broken into very early in the morning, DD heard him moving around in the house but though it was SIL getting ready for work, until she found that he was still asleep The intruder had actually gone into their bedroom, and rummaged around in their belongings, for a while! Then SIL woke, and went after the bloke He actually asked the Attending Officer, what would happen tohim, of he had caughtthe person, and given him a bit of a hiding! The Office advised that if he did get hold of an intruder, and fought with him, to make sure that he put him on the edge of the footpath, and tell them, that he (SIL) had been woken by some loud noises, and had gone out to investigate, and that was when he saw the man on the ground! I was a little shocked when sIL told us that! ????????????????[/
> 
> I think it is ridiculous that the homeowner has to worry about getting in trouble for protecting their family and home from somebody who was not invited into their home still makes no sense to me!
> 
> 
> 
> The police told my mother to never turn her lights off, so she doesn't. I also put a huge pair of mans work boots and a shovel by the back door for ambience. Strange enough her cats pick up on any strange noise outside. xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Islander

A lovely sunny Monday with balmy breezes, a good day to get my windows done before the rain comes this week. No complaints, it' can rain all it likes and lower the wildfire risk for awhile. 
xoxox


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> He was the star of the day. He even did an interview on the mic. He never faltered, just ruled it.


It's in the genes!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Bossy though.


It's in the genes!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> The police told my mother to never turn her lights off, so she doesn't. I also put a huge pair of mans work boots and a shovel by the back door for ambience. Strange enough her cats pick up on any strange noise outside. xxx


I understand the boots, but I wouldn't leave them a shovel to bury me with?!! 
See I went straight to morbid ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> It's in the genes!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Wish I could come and help sort those fish out! I spied a new little Cory Catfish in one of my tanks the other day, only 1/4 in long right now. Luckily my procreation is kept to a minimum thank goodness. I dream about a new house... that's what keeps me alive! :sm17: Sending hugs to you. xoxox


Trish I know how you feel! I have been in this house for 28 years, and have hailed the last 10 years, basically since we were invaded by RATS????????????????????! I have been trying to get a new house ever since then! 
Unfortunately we wouldn't get what we would need, to purchase another house, but I don't want to move; I would like to demolish our current house, and put a new one (with all the features that I need, included) on our block! And of course I have a snowflakes chance in Hell, of that happening, within my lifetime! ???????????????????????????????? 
? overkill ......... Oh well, it fully expresses my feelings for this house, and I know exactly what would replace the current one! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, if it wasn't so lovely it would be boring but the weather forecast looks a bit damp after today so are going out for a ride to the east coast today and book my very ofd teddy into hospital for some major surgery, after all the office work is completed. Tomorrow is D-day on the Barn and after mid-day it will no longer be ours. Just have to wait for the money to land in the bank, then for a few weeks we will be very well off, homeless but well off. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, if it wasn't so lovely it would be boring but the weather forecast looks a bit damp after today so are going out for a ride to the east coast today and book my very ofd teddy into hospital for some major surgery, after all the office work is completed. Tomorrow is D-day on the Barn and after mid-day it will no longer be ours. Just have to wait for the money to land in the bank, then for a few weeks we will be very well off, homeless but well off. Have a good day, back later. xx


The "well off" part doesn't last long. After the landscaping and shades on all the windows, it will be far less. I'm so pleased the three moves are working out well.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We are promised some much needed rain later. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday. I was spinning some more rolags and I am definitely improving, still lumpy and bumpy but now more or less where I want it.

In the afternoon I picked up my new glasses, just single vision ones as sometimes I am having trouble with the varifocals.

This afternoon our Creative Chaos group is going on a visit to a silk mill, it is the last working one in the UK I believe. Followed by a cream tea.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> She makes some awesome cupcakes too but isn't interested in cooking anything else!!


June, I am almost the same as your dd, when it comes to cooking, I am not interested in mundane cookery, but love making more exotic things; usually Asian foods, which don't usually have ingredients that I can't eat, and they are usually really tasty. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> DH is still sleeping. Having three dogs in the bed (two larger ones) is wreaking havoc on my body. I find myself sleeping sideways and all weird positions because they all want to snuggle up. I think I'll take the little one home tomorrow, we are meeting with the new land lords in the afternoon tomorrow to sign the new lease. Maybe this one will get things done! Thank goodness they want Jen & family to stay. Fingers crossed they don't raise the rent.





London Girl said:


> That's great news, so glad for them, they don't need any more upheaval at the moment!!


I agree also Ange, the best thing for them, is for some time to settle into their little family. I'm glad the new owners want them to stay xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Another cool morning. There was snow falling in Algonquin Park yesterday morning, but that is northeast of my brother's cottage, 2 hours away. We had a COLD wind but no precipitation. Today we are getting rain this afternoon.
A change was made a work and I won't be getting the overtime that I got last year. With the payments for the new car, this will be a very tight year. I'm going to have to use some of my "retirement" stash.
I did another repeat of the green cable project last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We are promised some much needed rain later. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday. I was spinning some more rolags and I am definitely improving, still lumpy and bumpy but now more or less where I want it.
> 
> In the afternoon I picked up my new glasses, just single vision ones as sometimes I am having trouble with the varifocals.
> 
> This afternoon our Creative Chaos group is going on a visit to a silk mill, it is the last working one in the UK I believe. Followed by a cream tea.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


I hope your new glasses work better. 
A silk mill would be very interesting. I didn't think there were any outside of the Orient. We used to have one of the last working flour mills just north of us, but the new owner didn't want the upkeep of the mill pond and mill. He's shut the whole thing down, and taken the mechanism for the mill pond out. He'll regret that next spring when the pond overflows through his mill building.
Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Still hobbling around on crutches but will be able to sign up at a doctors soon so can get it sorted and my eye. xx


That's good, I hope a new doctor gets things going more quickly, so that you know more about the problems with your eye, and your knee! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, if it wasn't so lovely it would be boring but the weather forecast looks a bit damp after today so are going out for a ride to the east coast today and book my very ofd teddy into hospital for some major surgery, after all the office work is completed. Tomorrow is D-day on the Barn and after mid-day it will no longer be ours. Just have to wait for the money to land in the bank, then for a few weeks we will be very well off, homeless but well off. Have a good day, back later. xx


Have a lovely day at the coast.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It makes a change from the doughnut shop!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm16: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Trish I know how you feel! I have been in this house for 28 years, and have hailed the last 10 years, basically since we were invaded by RATS????????????????????! I have been trying to get a new house ever since then!
> Unfortunately we wouldn't get what we would need, to purchase another house, but I don't want to move; I would like to demolish our current house, and put a new one (with all the features that I need, included) on our block! And of course I have a snowflakes chance in Hell, of that happening, within my lifetime! ????????????????????????????????
> ? overkill ......... Oh well, it fully expresses my feelings for this house, and I know exactly what would replace the current one! ????????????????


I'd just like to put a screen house/3 season room at the back of the house. That is probably do-able, but won't happen.
Would it be possible to do a little at a time?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I understand the boots, but I wouldn't leave them a shovel to bury me with?!!
> See I went straight to morbid ????


I wouldn't leave a shovel outside either. It would be too easy to throw through a window, but an old coat and boots make sense.


----------



## nitz8catz

Nissan NOW has a 0% financing option that would have made their vehicle affordable. Doesn't that always happen.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Took a day off today. Went to Shoreham Fort Military history day. Young GS wants to be a soldier 'cos Granma was. He joined in all the fun. The man in charge said 'soldier, pick up your (wooden) rifle and run". So he did.


He is so tiny; how old is he? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A lovely sunny Monday with balmy breezes, a good day to get my windows done before the rain comes this week. No complaints, it' can rain all it likes and lower the wildfire risk for awhile.
> xoxox


If it stops the wildfires, then I hope you get a full day of rain. I hear that the wildfires in northern Alberta are mostly under control now.
I'd send you some of our rain if I could. The Toronto Islands are flooded again after the high waves yesterday,.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The police told my mother to never turn her lights off, so she doesn't. I also put a huge pair of mans work boots and a shovel by the back door for ambience. Strange enough her cats pick up on any strange noise outside. xxx


Our cats go running for the basement whenever anyone comes to the front door. They don't react at all when people are in the back yard.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I will always have a dog as they have always been part of our "family".


Mum keeps looking at puppies, but Smokey-mama cat would never forgive us.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, if it wasn't so lovely it would be boring but the weather forecast looks a bit damp after today so are going out for a ride to the east coast today and book my very ofd teddy into hospital for some major surgery, after all the office work is completed. Tomorrow is D-day on the Barn and after mid-day it will no longer be ours. Just have to wait for the money to land in the bank, then for a few weeks we will be very well off, homeless but well off. Have a good day, back later. xx


Good morning, where on the East coast is teddy hospital? Hope you have a pleasant journey and a good day!! When we sold our house, put the money in Income Bonds and rented in Cornwall while we found our perfect house, the interest rates were so high, it paid our rent every month with money left over. Doubt the interest would pay rent on a doll's house these days!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I lost all my ads about three months ago. I don't know what happened to them, so I get none. Just blank spaces. I don't remember touching anything.


Hopefully it stays that way. The ads are really annoying sometimes, especially if they have sound.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> The "well off" part doesn't last long. After the landscaping and shades on all the windows, it will be far less. I'm so pleased the three moves are working out well.


Yes, it's strange how they have all come together at almost the same time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We are promised some much needed rain later. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday. I was spinning some more rolags and I am definitely improving, still lumpy and bumpy but now more or less where I want it.
> 
> In the afternoon I picked up my new glasses, just single vision ones as sometimes I am having trouble with the varifocals.
> 
> This afternoon our Creative Chaos group is going on a visit to a silk mill, it is the last working one in the UK I believe. Followed by a cream tea.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Sounds like a fun day you have planned, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> When I was a kid, I had a huge husky/collie mix sleep on my bed. There's nothing quite like snuggling with a dog that it almost bigger than you. Although I don't miss the dog farts. I don't know what that dog ate, but it was smelly.





grandma susan said:


> Hahaha. You fed him ... ???????? ????????????


My parents did, so he probably was getting mostly table scraps. Some things dogs should not eat.

:sm17:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It has been on the market for a while and I've had my eye on it but didn't dare hope it would still be on the market when we could actually buy it, hopefully things will be straightforward from now on, there's no chain involved. xx


Thank goodness that something finally went your way, just for a change! xoxoxo.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Another cool morning. There was snow falling in Algonquin Park yesterday morning, but that is northeast of my brother's cottage, 2 hours away. We had a COLD wind but no precipitation. Today we are getting rain this afternoon.
> A change was made a work and I won't be getting the overtime that I got last year. With the payments for the new car, this will be a very tight year. I'm going to have to use some of my "retirement" stash.
> I did another repeat of the green cable project last night.


That's a shame about the overtime, can you get a few shifts at Timmy's? Just kidding, but I know that made you smile!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I wouldn't leave a shovel outside either. It would be too easy to throw through a window, but an old coat and boots make sense.


........Or an old bone that looks like it's been chewed by a very large dog with very large teeth!!! :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I woke this morning early for me. And I didn't feel too good at all. I took a few painkillers because my bones were playing a tune on each other. I didn't know weather to go to s and b but I did, and I feel a lot better for it. It's been a sunny day but we do have quite a windy breeze, BUT it's sunny. Yay.
> 
> I've had chocolate with Karen because Andrew went grocery shopping, so she lets me know straight away then we have a good chin wag. Not that it's any different when Andrews there. I think she just likes the company.
> 
> I went to s and b with marg and she came back home with me for a cup of tea. Then I had (are you bored yet) beef stew and dumplings, and finished off with raspberry fresh cream trifle. There was a list made to go to the same place we always go to for a carvers in July. I've only gone the last few times, because I've been able to take Kathleen and iris, well of course I can't now can i? I'm not a lover of the meal and it's half an hour away by bus and it's really not that good. So I've said no THANKYOU. Very politely....I'm just not doing anymore, that which I don't want to do anymore!???????????????????? do you understand that?
> 
> I thought about Josephine today with her WI craft ladies, they are a wonderful bunch of girls, and their "town" is coming along so good. They made me feel so comfortable. I can't believe it's a fortnight since I was there.
> 
> I'll catch up now. All of you have a great day. Love yawl.


I hope you are feeling better today.
I'd like beef stew and dumplings. We had butter chicken last night. It looks Indian but was actually invented here in Canada.
If the carvery isn't very good, then I'd pass too.
Love you too.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Nissan NOW has a 0% financing option that would have made their vehicle affordable. Doesn't that always happen.


Yep, darned annoying though! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My SIL was also told something verysimilar, about intruders. DD3& SIL, were broken into very early in the morning, DD heard him moving around in the house but though it was SIL getting ready for work, until she found that he was still asleep The intruder had actually gone into their bedroom, and rummaged around in their belongings, for a while! Then SIL woke, and went after the bloke He actually asked the Attending Officer, what would happen tohim, of he had caughtthe person, and given him a bit of a hiding! The Office advised that if he did get hold of an intruder, and fought with him, to make sure that he put him on the edge of the footpath, and tell them, that he (SIL) had been woken by some loud noises, and had gone out to investigate, and that was when he saw the man on the ground! I was a little shocked when sIL told us that! ????????????????





binkbrice said:


> I think it is ridiculous that the homeowner has to worry about getting in trouble for protecting their family and home from somebody who was not invited into their home still makes no sense to me!


One store owner in the town 2 over, was robbed at gun point. When the robber left, he pulled out his hunting rifle and shot out one of the robber's taillights as he left. The police were going to charge the store owner for discharging his rifle in town, but there was an uproar here. He still was charged, but got a small fine instead of jail time. The robber was never caught.


----------



## London Girl

A quick good morning from a grey and rainy London! I have been to have my hair cut, am about to jump in the shower then we are off to see All is True, about how Shakespeare abandoned his wife and family for many years while he was in London. It's a few months old now and is being shown as a Silver Screen film, which means we get in for half price and get tea and biscuits if we want it!! Laters!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

As soon as I can save up a few dollars I want to get my hair cut and permed. 
Without one my hair won't hold a curl at all. . I'm still awake from yesterday. Had hoped for some sleep tonight but it doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe now that mr.e is home, hell take the two big dogs do I can get some rest. The new landlord changed the signing date to today. He mentioned trying to sell the house to Jen... We shall see. If he's willing to sell on contract that would be great! He and his wife seen like a very nice couple. Very glad to get away from the old landlord. . 
Oh! FANTASTIC NEWS ❣
The hip dysplasia test was negative for sweet Rosebud ???????????? no hip issues thank goodness.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> One store owner in the town 2 over, was robbed at gun point. When the robber left, he pulled out his hunting rifle and shot out one of the robber's taillights as he left. The police were going to charge the store owner for discharging his rifle in town, but there was an uproar here. He still was charged, but got a small fine instead of jail time. The robber was never caught.


A few nights ago, three doors down from us.. apparently two people got into a fight because the owner woke up to find blood all over his back fence his car the ground . We told him he should report it but he had already cleaned it up.. stupid, someone could have died there... The other neighbors said she heard someone fighting that night. People are crazy. I remember when we didn't even lock out doors, our children will have to have steel doors and windows... Sad ????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> As soon as I can save up a few dollars I want to get my hair cut and permed.
> Without one my hair won't hold a curl at all. . I'm still awake from yesterday. Had hoped for some sleep tonight but it doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe now that mr.e is home, hell take the two big dogs do I can get some rest. The new landlord changed the signing date to today. He mentioned trying to sell the house to Jen... We shall see. If he's willing to sell on contract that would be great! He and his wife seen like a very nice couple. Very glad to get away from the old landlord. .
> Oh! FANTASTIC NEWS ❣
> The hip dysplasia test was negative for sweet Rosebud ???????????? no hip issues thank goodness.


That is really good about the little one's hips, time enough for bad hips when she's my age! :sm09: What does 'selling on contract' mean, that's a new one to me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> A few nights ago, three doors down from us.. apparently two people got into a fight because the owner woke up to find blood all over his back fence his car the ground . We told him he should report it but he had already cleaned it up.. stupid, someone could have died there... The other neighbors said she heard someone fighting that night. People are crazy. I remember when we didn't even lock out doors, our children will have to have steel doors and windows... Sad ????


That is worrying, he should certainly have reported that, the police would not be amused if anything serious comes of this and all the evidence is gone! A lot of the houses in our development are rented out by the local council and we have had all sorts in the houses and occasionally, what starts out as a party for family and friends, has turned into a big fight with knives sometimes. Have never seen the police or an ambulance out there but it's scary to know what's going on out there, be safe!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, if it wasn't so lovely it would be boring but the weather forecast looks a bit damp after today so are going out for a ride to the east coast today and book my very ofd teddy into hospital for some major surgery, after all the office work is completed. Tomorrow is D-day on the Barn and after mid-day it will no longer be ours. Just have to wait for the money to land in the bank, then for a few weeks we will be very well off, homeless but well off. Have a good day, back later. xx


Morning. It is so nice to read that you are out and about in nice weather. I hope you are enjoying every second of your day.


----------



## jinx

Greetings to you on this fine Taco Tuesday. Good to hear your lumps and bumps are where you want them.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We are promised some much needed rain later. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday. I was spinning some more rolags and I am definitely improving, still lumpy and bumpy but now more or less where I want it.
> 
> In the afternoon I picked up my new glasses, just single vision ones as sometimes I am having trouble with the varifocals.
> 
> This afternoon our Creative Chaos group is going on a visit to a silk mill, it is the last working one in the UK I believe. Followed by a cream tea.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I keep wondering if it is really June because the weather is so cold and nasty. Do you have the same thoughts? 
How awful, just when you need the overtime it is snatched away from you. Hoping an opportunity to make extra cash presents itself as a wonderful surprise.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Another cool morning. There was snow falling in Algonquin Park yesterday morning, but that is northeast of my brother's cottage, 2 hours away. We had a COLD wind but no precipitation. Today we are getting rain this afternoon.
> A change was made a work and I won't be getting the overtime that I got last year. With the payments for the new car, this will be a very tight year. I'm going to have to use some of my "retirement" stash.
> I did another repeat of the green cable project last night.


----------



## jinx

Morning. That sounds like an interesting film. Interested to see your rating. Hope it was a good watch.


London Girl said:


> A quick good morning from a grey and rainy London! I have been to have my hair cut, am about to jump in the shower then we are off to see All is True, about how Shakespeare abandoned his wife and family for many years while he was in London. It's a few months old now and is being shown as a Silver Screen film, which means we get in for half price and get tea and biscuits if we want it!! Laters!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Wonderful they did the hip test. Even better that it was negative. Now you do not have to worry or wonder.



linkan said:


> As soon as I can save up a few dollars I want to get my hair cut and permed.
> Without one my hair won't hold a curl at all. . I'm still awake from yesterday. Had hoped for some sleep tonight but it doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe now that mr.e is home, hell take the two big dogs do I can get some rest. The new landlord changed the signing date to today. He mentioned trying to sell the house to Jen... We shall see. If he's willing to sell on contract that would be great! He and his wife seen like a very nice couple. Very glad to get away from the old landlord. .
> Oh! FANTASTIC NEWS ❣
> The hip dysplasia test was negative for sweet Rosebud ???????????? no hip issues thank goodness.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> The "well off" part doesn't last long. After the landscaping and shades on all the windows, it will be far less. I'm so pleased the three moves are working out well.


Ditto from me! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I believe you would have paid more for the car if you got 0% financing. They get their money one way or another. The offers around here for 0% financing also state $xxxx.xx off price of car if you do not need financing.


nitz8catz said:


> Nissan NOW has a 0% financing option that would have made their vehicle affordable. Doesn't that always happen.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunny cool little corner of the world. My two little greatgrands were here yesterday. It was wonderful they could play baseball and Frisbee out in the yard. 
Lilly stayed with us while Flo and Jason went shopping. Lilly loves playing with her assortment of crafting supplies. Yesterday she was painting and gluing masterpieces. As usual she painted her face. Jason loves match box cars. Yesterday he decided he would take his entire collection home to his house and return them tomorrow. Of course he will forget to return them and will miss them when he comes here. He usually takes one home as it makes it easier for him to leave here without a fuss.
I love that Flo is picking up our grocery order and delivering them into our home. She also made a quick stop at Hobby Lobby and picked up a skein of yarn for me. Why is it that I have 100's of skeins, but never the right color?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have a lovely day at the coast.


Did manage to get a glimpse of the sea now and again but most of the towns have pedestrianised the sea front and at this time of the year are getting busy with holiday makers. Even managed to get back across country using me as a sat-nav. BUT it's raining, not used to that at all. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, where on the East coast is teddy hospital? Hope you have a pleasant journey and a good day!! When we sold our house, put the money in Income Bonds and rented in Cornwall while we found our perfect house, the interest rates were so high, it paid our rent every month with money left over. Doubt the interest would pay rent on a doll's house these days!! xxxx


The hospital is right over on the east coast just south of Mundesley. Open Mon, Wed, Fri and Sunday, so guess which day we rock up there? Hopefully we won't have the money for too long. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> As soon as I can save up a few dollars I want to get my hair cut and permed.
> Without one my hair won't hold a curl at all. . I'm still awake from yesterday. Had hoped for some sleep tonight but it doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe now that mr.e is home, hell take the two big dogs do I can get some rest. The new landlord changed the signing date to today. He mentioned trying to sell the house to Jen... We shall see. If he's willing to sell on contract that would be great! He and his wife seen like a very nice couple. Very glad to get away from the old landlord. .
> Oh! FANTASTIC NEWS ❣
> The hip dysplasia test was negative for sweet Rosebud ???????????? no hip issues thank goodness.


It looks like things are eventually looking up for them at last. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It is so nice to read that you are out and about in nice weather. I hope you are enjoying every second of your day.


Except it starting raining this afternoon. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The owner will move as soon as all paper work is done, she's willing to go into rented accommodation so should be no hold up there. xx


That is excellent, she has possibly been ready to shift for a long time, with as much of her belongings packed, and ready to move! It is almost as if this house was just waiting for you to come and buy it! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It is funny as police officers in the U.S. often get teased about eating donuts every day. I think that started when businesses would give the officer a free doughnut with their coffee. I do not know anyone that eats bacon sandwiches or have never seen police eat them. Never seen them on a menu either. However, I am hungry for one right now and may try one for breakfast tomorrow.
> quote=London Girl]I don't think it's a UK thing, our guys prefer a bacon sandwich but I've seen it in many USA cop dramas!! xxxx


[/quote]

Bacon Sandwiches are very popular in Australia also, but egg and bacon sandwiches, or rolls, are equally as popular, or even more so! We will often have the beacon and egg sandwich as our evening meal. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> We just don't call them bacon sandwiches we call em BLT'S lol even if you don't use the lettuce and tomato. I think we've talked about this before, because Judi didn't like the lettuce it tomato paste lol. Me: extra lettuce, extra bacon, lots of tomato and mayo. ????????????????????????????????YUM????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Nope, that is sacriledge in this house; although as DH makes the meals, he can add anything he wants, to his, but mine only has bacon & egg, or just the bacon! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I lost the send button again.
> 
> Anyway, we've always felt that the dog protects the home and deserves his spot. But I think, the dog gives so much love they earn a spot.


I agree with you Ange! They also get arthritis, as we do, and this also requi res soft bedding, and as I can't afford to ho a bed that will mean that she has less pain, she sleeps under the top quilt, otherwise she gets to hot! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> What is a 'sarni'?


sarni; - English for sandwich! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My mum can never hear the door bell, but she was always able to hear the dog. It also helped that the dog would come running up to her to "guide" her to the door.


Dogs are very good at that kind of thing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> When I was a kid, I had a huge husky/collie mix sleep on my bed. There's nothing quite like snuggling with a dog that it almost bigger than you. Although I don't miss the dog farts. I don't know what that dog ate, but it was smelly.


We have that problem with Mint, especially if she has eaten something that didn't agree with her! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm up every day at this time getting Bella-kitty her breakfast. She goes back to sleep after she has her breakfast.
> Can you have a catchup nap later?


People do have them, but I am not sure If the benefits of regular sleep, at the optimum time, will ever be reimburced by a catchup sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Apparently it's not just me. DH is awake too... It's just weird...
> Maybe it was those beef and cheddar from Arby's..
> I'm gonna try again, I gotta move this puppy though, he's all over me and he ain't a small puppy lol.


I just love watching these clumsy, long limbed puppies trying very hard, to play with the more coordinated pups. Of course it will get easier for him, then he will need to learn how to not bowl over his friends, when he charges over to play with a group of puppies, or children, and knocks them all over the place; but fortunately, *MOST* of the "gangly" pups will grow into their size, and also seem to be much gentler, once they have become used to their size! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've got some work to do on my iPad, but I thought I'd come and talk with you before I attemp to start it. My experience with iPads are that as far as I'm concerned a 5min job usually lasts 2hrs. Not saying I'm thick! But I am thick....

Went to over 60's today and I did enjoy it. No kids at all. The grandma was telling all that the little 3yr old doesn't get among people much so she loves to come. I never said a word....not a word....but I thought isn't that a mams or grandmas job to get them out? And what good is it doing her with all us old biddies.

I won £7.50 today and a Cadbury cream egg. Bit late for Easter. But I'll manage to eat it, no problems. I'll catch up for a while, then I'll come back online later.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I keep wondering if it is really June because the weather is so cold and nasty. Do you have the same thoughts?
> How awful, just when you need the overtime it is snatched away from you. Hoping an opportunity to make extra cash presents itself as a wonderful surprise.


Yes, it's really me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

My kindle makes me think I am as thick as a 4x4. The solution to my problems have been so simple and quick that it is embarrassing. The first solution was to tap the screen. DUH!. The next solution was to scroll up instead of down. DUH! DUH!
You are back on your winning streak at over 60"s. Keep it up.


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've got some work to do on my iPad, but I thought I'd come and talk with you before I attemp to start it. My experience with iPads are that as far as I'm concerned a 5min job usually lasts 2hrs. Not saying I'm thick! But I am thick....
> 
> Went to over 60's today and I did enjoy it. No kids at all. The grandma was telling all that the little 3yr old doesn't get among people much so she loves to come. I never said a word....not a word....but I thought isn't that a mams or grandmas job to get them out? And what good is it doing her with all us old biddies.
> 
> I won £7.50 today and a Cadbury cream egg. Bit late for Easter. But I'll manage to eat it, no problems. I'll catch up for a while, then I'll come back online later.


----------



## jinx

I could not believe you could be so cold and nasty as I always see you as warm, caring, and loving. ????????????


London Girl said:


> Yes, it's really me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. That sounds like an interesting film. Interested to see your rating. Hope it was a good watch.


Sadly, it was a teeny tiny story, everything that is known about Shakespeare's last years in Stratford, after his theatre, the Globe in London burned down, stretched out into a 101 minute film! It was very slow and very dark, as it would have been indoors back then and I have to confess I lost 10 minutes again! DH said he thought it felt like he was in there for four hours! So, I'm afraid I can only give it 3/10 and that was for Judi Dench's superb acting, as Anne Hathaway, Shakespeare's wife. :sm19: :sm13: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I believe you would have paid more for the car if you got 0% financing. They get their money one way or another. The offers around here for 0% financing also state $xxxx.xx off price of car if you do not need financing.


I believe you are right there Judith, they give nothing away - ever!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny cool little corner of the world. My two little greatgrands were here yesterday. It was wonderful they could play baseball and Frisbee out in the yard.
> Lilly stayed with us while Flo and Jason went shopping. Lilly loves playing with her assortment of crafting supplies. Yesterday she was painting and gluing masterpieces. As usual she painted her face. Jason loves match box cars. Yesterday he decided he would take his entire collection home to his house and return them tomorrow. Of course he will forget to return them and will miss them when he comes here. He usually takes one home as it makes it easier for him to leave here without a fuss.
> I love that Flo is picking up our grocery order and delivering them into our home. She also made a quick stop at Hobby Lobby and picked up a skein of yarn for me. Why is it that I have 100's of skeins, but never the right color?


That's the cardinal rule of knitting but it means we never have to stop buying yarn! I think our young man is playing you in the hope that if he takes the cars home, great grandma will go and buy some more to keep at her house for him!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Did manage to get a glimpse of the sea now and again but most of the towns have pedestrianised the sea front and at this time of the year are getting busy with holiday makers. Even managed to get back across country using me as a sat-nav. BUT it's raining, not used to that at all. xx


Oh no!! I have to say that after the high temperatures and sunshine we have had here recently, it has rained all day today! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The hospital is right over on the east coast just south of Mundesley. Open Mon, Wed, Fri and Sunday, so guess which day we rock up there? Hopefully we won't have the money for too long. xxxx


I hope you have enough to buy your bungalow after paying for your bear repair!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Well, I've tried to post information on the site I need and I give up as a bad job. I shall phone them tomorrow and ask them to send me some forms out. Half an hour I've been on and it's just one thing after another. I haven't got the patience.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I believe you are right there Judith, they give nothing away - ever!!


We found it to be true for us. The price we were quoted was good for that week only. The next week they offered 0% financing but the price of the truck went up. Amazingly figuring the 0% financing to last weeks price came out almost exactly the same price. We paid cash and got the cash back which also was about exactly the same price. Tricks of their trade.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Bacon Sandwiches are very popular in Australia also, but egg and bacon sandwiches, or rolls, are equally as popular, or even more so! We will often have the beacon and egg sandwich as our evening meal. xoxoxo


There is still an awful lot of Old England out there is Oz!!! I always feel right at home when I'm there!!


----------



## grandma susan

I thought id show u a couple of roses in my garden


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I could not believe you could be so cold and nasty as I always see you as warm, caring, and loving. ????????????


Not sure how I even got that name, my birthday is in August!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I thought id show u a couple of roses in my garden


...and then you thought better of it?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That's the cardinal rule of knitting but it means we never have to stop buying yarn! I think our young man is playing you in the hope that if he takes the cars home, great grandma will go and buy some more to keep at her house for him!! xxx


You are correct. I think he will be surprised when he gets here to find there are no replacements. The worse thing is he explained how he needed to take the case along with the car. The case would protect them from scratches and prevent them from getting lost. They are moving father away from us and he will not be visiting as much so I am a bit glad to have some of the toys move along with him. We still have a ton of lego's and play-doh that keep them busy for hours. Even Greatma like to play with those things. Greatma is not so thrilled with matchbox cars.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello


----------



## grandma susan

Hello


----------



## grandma susan

Yep


----------



## grandma susan

Its me


----------



## grandma susan

Im getting sick of ghis


----------



## grandma susan

Im no good at this


----------



## grandma susan

Roses


----------



## grandma susan

Nooe ive had enuff im sik of this day. Ill play quietly


----------



## grandma susan

Hi :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

Me


----------



## grandma susan

:sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

:sm04:


----------



## grandma susan

:sm22:


----------



## grandma susan

:sm11:


----------



## grandma susan

Bugger :sm10: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## grandma susan

Last yime


----------



## grandma susan

I give up trying to post a photo. Today is not a good day. I'm doing something stupid


----------



## grandma susan

Just a little try


----------



## grandma susan

Bugger again


----------



## grandma susan

Josephine im not doing well. Im doing it on reply and following but its not happening. Take pity on me


----------



## grandma susan

Help


----------



## grandma susan

Bugger


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope you have enough to buy your bungalow after paying for your bear repair!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


So do I, but I will pay for my bear, DH can pay for the bungalow, I might even win in the price war there. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are correct. I think he will be surprised when he gets here to find there are no replacements. The worse thing is he explained how he needed to take the case along with the car. The case would protect them from scratches and prevent them from getting lost. They are moving father away from us and he will not be visiting as much so I am a bit glad to have some of the toys move along with him. We still have a ton of lego's and play-doh that keep them busy for hours. Even Greatma like to play with those things. Greatma is not so thrilled with matchbox cars.


Greatma, love it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Josephine im not doing well. Im doing it on reply and following but its not happening. Take pity on me


Click on 'choose file' and then find the pic you want to post. Click 'Add attachment' and the picture should appear, thenclick on send. You can do it!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Nooe ive had enuff im sik of this day. Ill play quietly


If at first you don't succeed give up and try again tomorrow. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

The problem I had with adding pictures was not waiting long enough after I hit send. It seems sometimes it can take forever after hitting send for the picture to load and finally send.


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## grandma susan

:sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

Ivevjust had a thort. I updated my phone the other night. Do you thonl that might be why it wont post a foto


----------



## grandma susan

:sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## grandma susan

Im bored and fedup


----------



## grandma susan

:sm08:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> A few nights ago, three doors down from us.. apparently two people got into a fight because the owner woke up to find blood all over his back fence his car the ground . We told him he should report it but he had already cleaned it up.. stupid, someone could have died there... The other neighbors said she heard someone fighting that night. People are crazy. I remember when we didn't even lock out doors, our children will have to have steel doors and windows... Sad ????


Yep that was stupid he could be accused of covering up a crime....hope that's not the case though!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I am making tacos for dinner so I guess I better get to it!


----------



## jinx

It must be Tuesday. ???? I made taco casserole in the instant pot. Having it for lunch at 4p.m. Had breakfast at noon.


binkbrice said:


> Well I am making tacos for dinner so I guess I better get to it!


----------



## binkbrice

,


jinx said:


> It must be Tuesday. ???? I made taco casserole in the instant pot. Having it for lunch at 4p.m. Had breakfast at noon.


Taco casserole sounds good!


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful does not like messy food. He might like the taste of it, but not the messiness. So he doe not eat it. Spaghetti, corn on the cob and taco's are food he avoids. Recently I found soft taco boats and those he will eat. However he prefers I replace the taco shell with pasta and make a taco casserole. ????????


binkbrice said:


> ,
> 
> Taco casserole sounds good!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful does not like messy food. He might like the taste of it, but not the messiness. So he doe not eat it. Spaghetti, corn on the cob and taco's are food he avoids. Recently I found soft taco boats and those he will eat. However he prefers I replace the taco shell with pasta and make a taco casserole. ????????


What is his favourite food? xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful does not like messy food. He might like the taste of it, but not the messiness. So he doe not eat it. Spaghetti, corn on the cob and taco's are food he avoids. Recently I found soft taco boats and those he will eat. However he prefers I replace the taco shell with pasta and make a taco casserole. ????????


The have had those soft taco boats they are okay as I love the crunchy shells, don't think I would like pasta in the taco casserole....hhhmmmm!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I could not believe you could be so cold and nasty as I always see you as warm, caring, and loving. ????????????


And that is absolutely exactly as she is -- warm, caring and loving! xxxooo :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Well, I've tried to post information on the site I need and I give up as a bad job. I shall phone them tomorrow and ask them to send me some forms out. Half an hour I've been on and it's just one thing after another. I haven't got the patience.


That is so frustrating! Sorry you're having to deal with all that. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Hello ladies. Made it back from my visit to Olympia. All seems to be good there and it was good to visit with my parents and my sister. My sister's DH is just like Mr. Ric so it's like we're talking about the same person! We can so relate to each other! :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Hello ladies. Made it back from my visit to Olympia. All seems to be good there and it was good to visit with my parents and my sister. My sister's DH is just like Mr. Ric so it's like we're talking about the same person! We can so relate to each other! :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


Glad you had a good visit, is the weather playing fair with you now you're back up north? xx


----------



## jinx

We eat entirely different food than you do. I find your menu fascinating, but do not make most of them. I believe his favorite meal would be a t-bone steak with baked potatoes and schaum torte for dessert. 


Barn-dweller said:


> What is his favourite food? xx


----------



## jinx

I also like the crunchy taco's much better than the soft ones. The casserole is a lot like chili with different spices and beans. Sour cream and shredded cheese tops it off. I do see some restaurant put sour cream and shredded cheese on top of their chili.????????



binkbrice said:


> The have had those soft taco boats they are okay as I love the crunchy shells, don't think I would like pasta in the taco casserole....hhhmmmm!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you had a good visit, is the weather playing fair with you now you're back up north? xx


It is right now. May get a little rain tomorrow and/or Thursday and then back to sunshine and warm temps. Apparently we may go down as having the 3rd driest spring on record here in Western Washington. Strange! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I also like the crunchy taco's much better than the soft ones. The casserole is a lot like chili with different spices and beans. Sour cream and shredded cheese tops it off. I do see some restaurant put sour cream and shredded cheese on top of their chili.????????


I always put sour cream and cheese on top of my chili!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> We eat entirely different food than you do. I find your menu fascinating, but do not make most of them. I believe his favorite meal would be a t-bone steak with baked potatoes and schaum torte for dessert.


That looks so good!! Do you make the meringues yourself? I have been craving strawberries today Dh bought some really good ones!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I always put sour cream and cheese on top of my chili!


I put cheese but not sour cream on mine. And I usually serve cornbread. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That looks so good!! Do you make the meringues yourself? I have been craving strawberries today Dh bought some really good ones!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That is really good about the little one's hips, time enough for bad hips when she's my age! :sm09: What does 'selling on contract' mean, that's a new one to me!! xxxx


It's where the owner sells to you as if you were renting instead of getting a loan from a bank. 
But we aren't that lucky.
It was all a lie.
The new owner isn't a renter, he's a house flipper. The only reason he's letting them stay is that they have a newborn baby. We have 90 days to get them a new place. Jen and her DH are crushed. I told her it was not meant to be. We just have to keep hunting for the right place. We've had worse days but it was sad seeing her hopes thrashed.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> I put cheese but not sour cream on mine. And I usually serve cornbread. :sm01: xxxooo


Cheese yes, and I like a tad bit of mustard in mine. And saltines. But I like it with grilled cheese or peanut butter Sammie's too.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Cheese yes, and I like a tad bit of mustard in mine. And saltines. But I like it with grilled cheese or peanut butter Sammie's too.


It's so interesting and fun to hear how we all like these various dishes! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I also like the crunchy taco's much better than the soft ones. The casserole is a lot like chili with different spices and beans. Sour cream and shredded cheese tops it off. I do see some restaurant put sour cream and shredded cheese on top of their chili.????????


We don't like dealing with messy tacos either so we make taco salad. 
*Doritos crunched up instead of taco shells.
Then blend in the meat, olives , cheese, lettuce, and tomato. Tada taco in a bowl. You eat with a fork ????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> It's so interesting and fun to hear how we all like these various dishes! :sm24: xxxooo


I know, I love hearing about all the different dishes. Not to mention the difference in the dishes geographically.
Did that make sense?
LoL.
Well this day has been sad so I'm going to try to sleep, the dogs are tired so I must take advantage. 
Love and hugs all xoxo ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I know, I love hearing about all the different dishes. Not to mention the difference in the dishes geographically.
> Did that make sense?
> LoL.
> Well this day has been sad so I'm going to try to sleep, the dogs are tired so I must take advantage.
> Love and hugs all xoxo ????


Yes, it makes complete sense. Sleep well, sweetie! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Yes I make the meringues. Mr. Wonderful was surprised the first time I made schaum torte. I made individual ones and he was use to a large one made in a spring form pan. I had never seen a large one. I still prefer individual ones.
I am hoping Flo will be able to bring me some strawberries from a farm. I find every berry sold is a grocery store is tasteless, hard, and hollow. 


binkbrice said:


> That looks so good!! Do you make the meringues yourself? I have been craving strawberries today Dh bought some really good ones!


----------



## jinx

I like that also. Nacho salad is a favorite of mine. I do not mind getting my fingers dirty if I have plenty of napkins. Here it is 3 a.m. and I have sooo hungry for taco chili.


linkan said:


> We don't like dealing with messy tacos either so we make taco salad.
> *Doritos crunched up instead of taco shells.
> Then blend in the meat, olives , cheese, lettuce, and tomato. Tada taco in a bowl. You eat with a fork ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We eat entirely different food than you do. I find your menu fascinating, but do not make most of them. I believe his favorite meal would be a t-bone steak with baked potatoes and schaum torte for dessert.


Pretty good choice, the dessert looks lovely if you've got a sweet tooth. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> It's where the owner sells to you as if you were renting instead of getting a loan from a bank.
> But we aren't that lucky.
> It was all a lie.
> The new owner isn't a renter, he's a house flipper. The only reason he's letting them stay is that they have a newborn baby. We have 90 days to get them a new place. Jen and her DH are crushed. I told her it was not meant to be. We just have to keep hunting for the right place. We've had worse days but it was sad seeing her hopes thrashed.


Oh no, why do people lie about these things, being straight with them from the start would have at least given them a warning. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but the sun is trying and it's quite muggy. At mid-day today we will be officially homeless so are having an 'office' day today tying up all the loose ends, things that DH should have done weeks ago.He's also got some forms to fill in and take back to the solicitors about the new house, so what is he doing? Reading his paper. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning


----------



## jinx

Morning. I know you will be glad when those ends are tied up. Tomorrow you might feel a weight lifted from your shoulders as all that business is taken care of. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but the sun is trying and it's quite muggy. At mid-day today we will be officially homeless so are having an 'office' day today tying up all the loose ends, things that DH should have done weeks ago.He's also got some forms to fill in and take back to the solicitors about the new house, so what is he doing? Reading his paper. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Still here


----------



## jinx

Morning Susan. Rather surprised to see you this early in my day. Hope you have a fantastic day whatever you are doing.


grandma susan said:


> Still here


----------



## grandma susan

Very last time


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He is wrapped around my back, I'm sitting criss cross facing my pillows lol.


He loves you, and wants to be as near as possible!!! ????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I always put sour cream and cheese on top of my chili!


Plus fresh green onions.

I have made chili-mac and liked it.


----------



## grandma susan

Honest


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I think I must have ad block turned off as garages are popping up all over on this site! Time for me to get going and do some work.. enjoy your Sunday sister, the week ahead will be busy if only planning. xoxox





nitz8catz said:


> It must be some new style of ad because I'm getting ads that shouldn't be coming through as well. If this continues, I'll be looking for a better ad-block.


I have been using an ad blocker for quite a while now, and haven't had any ads get past it, yet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He's too cute to move ????????


And keeping your bach ,all safe! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I even replaced the leaky gas lines on my bug, in a parking lot, when I was in college. I agree that cars are too complicated now, mostly they have to talk to other computers to get fixed right.
> My next six oil changes are free from the dealership. That helps a lot.


That sounds like an excellent deal! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning


Morning. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I know you will be glad when those ends are tied up. Tomorrow you might feel a weight lifted from your shoulders as all that business is taken care of.


Would be a lot happier if DH would stop procrastinating and get on with things. xx :sm14:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Busy week! We made it to Seattle last night. I'm heading out early this a.m. to go to Olympia to visit my parents and sister. Will be back here tomorrow afternoon. Have friends to visit with this week. Hopefully these two guys won't kill each other while I'm gone. I so wish they would get along, which they do most of the time! xxxooo


It is a bit sad, when there is friction between parent and child! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sandwich. Although I expect someone else has answered this by now. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I think you beat my answer, though! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> He was the star of the day. He even did an interview on the mic. He never faltered, just ruled it.


Sounds like he will be a go getter, when he is grown up! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Theres obviously something different with my fone since i updated it.


----------



## jinx

I know. I feel your pain. Hoping he finishes reading his paper and gets down to business right now!


Barn-dweller said:


> Would be a lot happier if DH would stop procrastinating and get on with things. xx :sm14:


----------



## grandma susan

Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I know. I feel your pain. Hoping he finishes reading his paper and gets down to business right now!


No chance, he's just made himself a coffee. xx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> My SIL was also told something verysimilar, about intruders. DD3& SIL, were broken into very early in the morning, DD heard him moving around in the house but though it was SIL getting ready for work, until she found that he was still asleep The intruder had actually gone into their bedroom, and rummaged around in their belongings, for a while! Then SIL woke, and went after the bloke He actually asked the Attending Officer, what would happen tohim, of he had caughtthe person, and given him a bit of a hiding! The Office advised that if he did get hold of an intruder, and fought with him, to make sure that he put him on the edge of the footpath, and tell them, that he (SIL) had been woken by some loud noises, and had gone out to investigate, and that was when he saw the man on the ground! I was a little shocked when sIL told us that! ????????????????[/
> 
> I think it is ridiculous that the homeowner has to worry about getting in trouble for protecting their family and home from somebody who was not invited into their home still makes no sense to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is totally ridiculous, the intruder should have no comback, when they are in someone else's home illegally! there should be a goal term, for an intruder; and a really long one! ???????? xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And that is absolutely exactly as she is -- warm, caring and loving! xxxooo :sm24: :sm02:


Takes one to know one, sweetie!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

A quick good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time yesterday, will post pictures later. I am off to the library now to talk about yarn bombing, then supermarket, fish and chips and singing as it is WEDNESDAY.

Happy Wednesday everyone and catch you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Hello ladies. Made it back from my visit to Olympia. All seems to be good there and it was good to visit with my parents and my sister. My sister's DH is just like Mr. Ric so it's like we're talking about the same person! We can so relate to each other! :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


Glad you enjoyed your visit with your family, will you be able to get back to see them very often once you have finished moving? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I chop them to about the size of a thimble and just saute them in the pan with the bacon!


I think that would taste good, with the mushrooms either way. Next time we have bacon, I think I will have to have mushrooms, as well! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We eat entirely different food than you do. I find your menu fascinating, but do not make most of them. I believe his favorite meal would be a t-bone steak with baked potatoes and schaum torte for dessert.


That meal would go down very well in this house too! That dessert looks like an Eton Mess waiting to happen - yummy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's where the owner sells to you as if you were renting instead of getting a loan from a bank.
> But we aren't that lucky.
> It was all a lie.
> The new owner isn't a renter, he's a house flipper. The only reason he's letting them stay is that they have a newborn baby. We have 90 days to get them a new place. Jen and her DH are crushed. I told her it was not meant to be. We just have to keep hunting for the right place. We've had worse days but it was sad seeing her hopes thrashed.


Oh no, I'm so very sorry, how can people do that? However it's good that they are taking the baby into account and letting them stay for a while. Tell Jen to believe there is something better for them out there - and I certainly hope that is true! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but the sun is trying and it's quite muggy. At mid-day today we will be officially homeless so are having an 'office' day today tying up all the loose ends, things that DH should have done weeks ago.He's also got some forms to fill in and take back to the solicitors about the new house, so what is he doing? Reading his paper. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Sounds like par for the course! Also sounds like mine, I would be filling in the forms while he was reading the paper!!! Congratulations on finally being homeless! Have you found another rental yet? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think that would taste good, with the mushrooms either way. Next time we have bacon, I think I will have to have mushrooms, as well! xoxoxo


Don't forget to report back!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I lost all my ads about three months ago. I don't know what happened to them, so I get none. Just blank spaces. I don't remember touching anything.


That's what I have too, just blank spaces, Have had for ages! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No chance, he's just made himself a coffee. xx


Just b r e a t h e !!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The police told my mother to never turn her lights off, so she doesn't. I also put a huge pair of mans work boots and a shovel by the back door for ambience. Strange enough her cats pick up on any strange noise outside. xxx


That's good, because they know who should be there, and who shouldn't! Now your mum just needs to get a tiger, or perhaps a lion, to provide back up, for the smaller domestic cats!????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> As soon as I can save up a few dollars I want to get my hair cut and permed.
> Without one my hair won't hold a curl at all. . I'm still awake from yesterday. Had hoped for some sleep tonight but it doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe now that mr.e is home, hell take the two big dogs do I can get some rest. The new landlord changed the signing date to today. He mentioned trying to sell the house to Jen... We shall see. If he's willing to sell on contract that would be great! He and his wife seen like a very nice couple. Very glad to get away from the old landlord. .
> Oh! FANTASTIC NEWS ❣
> The hip dysplasia test was negative for sweet Rosebud ???????????? no hip issues thank goodness.


That is great news! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds like par for the course! Also sounds like mine, I would be filling in the forms while he was reading the paper!!! Congratulations on finally being homeless! Have you found another rental yet? xxxx


No, once again he wants to see the solicitor first and go back to see the owner and then find somewhere, meantime everywhere is rapidly being booked up. xxxx :sm14:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 9'C (48'F), And it's raining.
I had to take the ECO mode off on the car last night. The other drivers are nuts. I would have been sitting at the end of the runway to the highway forever. I do like heated seats. 
Changes continue at work. One fellow has cleared all his personal belongings from his cubicle, so he will either be moving or leaving soon.
I ripped out the purple colour on my mosaic and took out the last two rows of blue. I've reknit those last two rows in gray and I'm starting the mosaic again with the purple and gray reversed. I don't have enough of the blue to do the next section in blue, which is why I was using the purple. I think it looks a little better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No, once again he wants to see the solicitor first and go back to see the owner and then find somewhere, meantime everywhere is rapidly being booked up. xxxx :sm14:


Why does he want to see the solicitor and owner? Does he intend to change the deal on your new house?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A quick good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time yesterday, will post pictures later. I am off to the library now to talk about yarn bombing, then supermarket, fish and chips and singing as it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone and catch you later. xx


Happy Wednesday.
Remember to take time to breathe today.

:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No chance, he's just made himself a coffee. xx


Breathe, and hide the coffee so he doesn't make another one.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Why does he want to see the solicitor and owner? Does he intend to change the deal on your new house?


No, to see if he can get a better idea of when we can complete I think, I've given up trying to follow his logic. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Xx


Love you Susan. I've been reading your posts as you try to post your picture and I want to give you a hug. Can you get one of your grandsons to look at it when you see them next. Maybe it's just a setting.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. KP is acting up on me, whenever I go to post it's just spinning and spinning and I have to open a new tab on my browser. argggg
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Help


Susan, when you are tryingto post a photo on here, there are a couple of steps to follow. The first is finding the photo by pressing the button "*Choose file*"; then once you have your file, the next button to push, is the " *Add Attachment*" button! Once that is pressed, you can check that it is ready to be posted, by pressing the "*Preview*" button, next to the send button. Once you have checked that the photo is in the preview of your post, then if you press "* Send *; your photo should be posted! Good luck with your next try! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> So do I, but I will pay for my bear, DH can pay for the bungalow, I might even win in the price war there. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I hope you have your best battle clothes on, and that you won the price battle! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> You are correct. I think he will be surprised when he gets here to find there are no replacements. The worse thing is he explained how he needed to take the case along with the car. The case would protect them from scratches and prevent them from getting lost. They are moving father away from us and he will not be visiting as much so I am a bit glad to have some of the toys move along with him. We still have a ton of lego's and play-doh that keep them busy for hours. Even Greatma like to play with those things. Greatma is not so thrilled with matchbox cars.





London Girl said:


> Greatma, love it!! xxxx


I agree, that is a great name, and it is probably a lot easier for a little one to learn to say! I think I will adapt that name, if I am still around, for any great gands! xoxoxo ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Click on 'choose file' and then find the pic you want to post. Click 'Add attachment' and the picture should appear, thenclick on send. You can do it!!!!


HaHaHa ......... I should have read forward, a bit, I just posted the same thing! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> If at first you don't succeed give up and try again tomorrow. xx :sm23:


????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We eat entirely different food than you do. I find your menu fascinating, but do not make most of them. I believe his favorite meal would be a t-bone steak with baked potatoes and schaum torte for dessert.


Now that looks delicious, is that strawberries in there? What else is it made of? I'm not sure if that is a type of cake, or a pavlova type of dessert! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It's where the owner sells to you as if you were renting instead of getting a loan from a bank.
> But we aren't that lucky.
> It was all a lie.
> The new owner isn't a renter, he's a house flipper. The only reason he's letting them stay is that they have a newborn baby. We have 90 days to get them a new place. Jen and her DH are crushed. I told her it was not meant to be. We just have to keep hunting for the right place. We've had worse days but it was sad seeing her hopes thrashed.


That is just plain bad luck for them! I hope there is a nice, affordable house for them, not too far from you! 
There will be something out there for them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Yes I make the meringues. Mr. Wonderful was surprised the first time I made schaum torte. I made individual ones and he was use to a large one made in a spring form pan. I had never seen a large one. I still prefer individual ones.
> I am hoping Flo will be able to bring me some strawberries from a farm. I find every berry sold is a grocery store is tasteless, hard, and hollow.


It is pretty much the same with the strawberries here, also! They also go mouldy, very quickly!????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I like that also. Nacho salad is a favorite of mine. I do not mind getting my fingers dirty if I have plenty of napkins. Here it is 3 a.m. and I have sooo hungry for taco chili.


I don't tolerate Nachos, all I can smell is mice, whenever a packet of them is opened!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but the sun is trying and it's quite muggy. At mid-day today we will be officially homeless so are having an 'office' day today tying up all the loose ends, things that DH should have done weeks ago.He's also got some forms to fill in and take back to the solicitors about the new house, so what is he doing? Reading his paper. xx :sm16: :sm16:


He sounds like he is very good at Procastination! I hope he gets around to getting those papers done! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy Wednesday to you. I hope you enjoy your fish singing.


PurpleFi said:


> A quick good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time yesterday, will post pictures later. I am off to the library now to talk about yarn bombing, then supermarket, fish and chips and singing as it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone and catch you later. xx


----------



## jinx

I knew you called it something quite different than what I call it. I would never have remembered Eton Mess.


London Girl said:


> That meal would go down very well in this house too! That dessert looks like an Eton Mess waiting to happen - yummy!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Don't forget to report back!! xxxx


Will do!! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

The children has several grandparents and great grandparents. Sometime confusing to know which grandparents they are talking about. However, everyone knows when they are referring to me or Greatpa. For the others they attach a first name after grandma to lessen the confusion.


Xiang said:


> I agree, that is a great name, and it is probably a lot easier for a little one to learn to say! I think I will adapt that name, if I am still around, for any great gands! xoxoxo ????????????????


----------



## jinx

You have included to check preview which is a good pointer.


Xiang said:


> HaHaHa ......... I should have read forward, a bit, I just posted the same thing! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

The time for bed is rapidly approaching, so I hope everyone has a great day!
Jacky, I really hope that your DH gets his act together, and gets the papers done, and you find another Rental, to cover until your new house is ready! xoxoxo

Goodnight all! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> He sounds like he is very good at Procastination! I hope he gets around to getting those papers done! xoxoxo


Still waiting. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I woke this morning early for me. And I didn't feel too good at all. I took a few painkillers because my bones were playing a tune on each other. I didn't know weather to go to s and b but I did, and I feel a lot better for it. It's been a sunny day but we do have quite a windy breeze, BUT it's sunny. Yay.
> 
> I've had chocolate with Karen because Andrew went grocery shopping, so she lets me know straight away then we have a good chin wag. Not that it's any different when Andrews there. I think she just likes the company.
> 
> I went to s and b with marg and she came back home with me for a cup of tea. Then I had (are you bored yet) beef stew and dumplings, and finished off with raspberry fresh cream trifle. There was a list made to go to the same place we always go to for a carvers in July. I've only gone the last few times, because I've been able to take Kathleen and iris, well of course I can't now can i? I'm not a lover of the meal and it's half an hour away by bus and it's really not that good. So I've said no THANKYOU. Very politely....I'm just not doing anymore, that which I don't want to do anymore!???????????????????? do you understand that?
> 
> I thought about Josephine today with her WI craft ladies, they are a wonderful bunch of girls, and their "town" is coming along so good. They made me feel so comfortable. I can't believe it's a fortnight since I was there.
> 
> I'll catch up now. All of you have a great day. Love yawl.


I never get bored while reading your missives. You put everything in so I feel very close to you.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's in the genes!!! xxxx


Strangely I never thought of that.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's in the genes!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Bossy? Me? When?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but the sun is trying and it's quite muggy. At mid-day today we will be officially homeless so are having an 'office' day today tying up all the loose ends, things that DH should have done weeks ago.He's also got some forms to fill in and take back to the solicitors about the new house, so what is he doing? Reading his paper. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I totally get what you are saying. It can be much the same here with priorities. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Takes one to know one, sweetie!! xxxx


 :sm12: :sm12: Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> He is so tiny; how old is he? xoxoxo


He is three. He will be four at the end of August.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> As soon as I can save up a few dollars I want to get my hair cut and permed.
> Without one my hair won't hold a curl at all. . I'm still awake from yesterday. Had hoped for some sleep tonight but it doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe now that mr.e is home, hell take the two big dogs do I can get some rest. The new landlord changed the signing date to today. He mentioned trying to sell the house to Jen... We shall see. If he's willing to sell on contract that would be great! He and his wife seen like a very nice couple. Very glad to get away from the old landlord. .
> Oh! FANTASTIC NEWS ❣
> The hip dysplasia test was negative for sweet Rosebud ???????????? no hip issues thank goodness.


That is fantastic news.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's the cardinal rule of knitting but it means we never have to stop buying yarn! I think our young man is playing you in the hope that if he takes the cars home, great grandma will go and buy some more to keep at her house for him!! xxx


Oh yes, we've been there, done that!


----------



## SaxonLady

I didn't go to lunch with the Vetlettes yesterday. The ex sergeant major had a go at me last week and I don't need that ATM. I did go to the Airport today and have a meeting tonight, for which I must now do the minutes. Tomorrow I have an invitation to attend the Founders Day service at Chelsea Pensioners'. But I won't be going as it is our D-Day parade here and I have a wreath to lay, then collect the twins as usual at 3 o'clock. That's why SgtMaj was cross with me. Chelsea Pensioners are more important according to her. Funny that she didn't ask to go. NOTHING is more important than my family. She doesn't have one.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello


----------



## grandma susan

Foto


----------



## grandma susan

Nother fori


----------



## grandma susan

Photo smaller now


----------



## grandma susan

Matthew solved it 4me. He made the foto smaller. See i wasnt as daft as i thort i was. Going for costa with sue c u tonight


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Matthew solved it 4me. He made the foto smaller. See i wasnt as daft as i thort i was. Going for costa with sue c u tonight


Hurrah, result. xx :sm24:


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Susan, when you are tryingto post a photo on here, there are a couple of steps to follow. The first is finding the photo by pressing the button "*Choose file*"; then once you have your file, the next button to push, is the " *Add Attachment*" button! Once that is pressed, you can check that it is ready to be posted, by pressing the "*Preview*" button, next to the send button. Once you have checked that the photo is in the preview of your post, then if you press "* Send *; your photo should be posted! Good luck with your next try! xoxoxo ????????


Mine says update not send. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Nother fori


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Photo smaller now


Well done. It's a lovely photo! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Photo smaller now


Triumph ❣❣❣ and such beautiful flowers. And the one of Stephen and Sue is frame worthy ????

Love ya. Sometimes my phone won't post photos too. I felt your frustration, but we all knew you would persevere


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> It's so interesting and fun to hear how we all like these various dishes! :sm24: xxxooo


I like peanut butter sandwiches with it too but I don't always have it because......????.......I'm allergic to peanuts.....????


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, why do people lie about these things, being straight with them from the start would have at least given them a warning. xx


That's what I thought being honest up front would have been so much better for Jen and her DH!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No, once again he wants to see the solicitor first and go back to see the owner and then find somewhere, meantime everywhere is rapidly being booked up. xxxx :sm14:


Makes you want to tear your hair out, dunnit??!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, sorry I’ve not been on. I’m going to try & catch up with all the news.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 9'C (48'F), And it's raining.
> I had to take the ECO mode off on the car last night. The other drivers are nuts. I would have been sitting at the end of the runway to the highway forever. I do like heated seats.
> Changes continue at work. One fellow has cleared all his personal belongings from his cubicle, so he will either be moving or leaving soon.
> I ripped out the purple colour on my mosaic and took out the last two rows of blue. I've reknit those last two rows in gray and I'm starting the mosaic again with the purple and gray reversed. I don't have enough of the blue to do the next section in blue, which is why I was using the purple. I think it looks a little better.


That looks like it's going to work!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I like peanut butter sandwiches with it too but I don't always have it because......????.......I'm allergic to peanuts.....????


Definitely you shouldn't have it with it - ever! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> HaHaHa ......... I should have read forward, a bit, I just posted the same thing! ????????????????


No worries love, at least we both said the same thing!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I knew you called it something quite different than what I call it. I would never have remembered Eton Mess.


If you go to Josephine's house, you get Camberley Mess!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Bossy? Me? When?


Love you Saxy!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't go to lunch with the Vetlettes yesterday. The ex sergeant major had a go at me last week and I don't need that ATM. I did go to the Airport today and have a meeting tonight, for which I must now do the minutes. Tomorrow I have an invitation to attend the Founders Day service at Chelsea Pensioners'. But I won't be going as it is our D-Day parade here and I have a wreath to lay, then collect the twins as usual at 3 o'clock. That's why SgtMaj was cross with me. Chelsea Pensioners are more important according to her. Funny that she didn't ask to go. NOTHING is more important than my family. She doesn't have one.


Cheeky madam, how dare she have a go at you!!! Obviously, once a sergeant major, always a sergeant major!
:sm16: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Nother fori


You did it!! It was worth waiting for!!!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try a post one, this is about 12 years old so now has a bungalow either side of it but still plenty of room and a field and orchard behind.


Love he bungalow, great find! Xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Photo smaller now


So was that one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Matthew solved it 4me. He made the foto smaller. See i wasnt as daft as i thort i was. Going for costa with sue c u tonight


I should have thought of that, my phone takes enormous pictures that won't come up on the computer quite often. Hope Matthew showed you how to make your pictures smaller?!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Makes you want to tear your hair out, dunnit??!!! xxxx


Was scalped before we left so there isn't too much to tear out anyway. I've just got on with what I'm doing this afternoon. Panda is coming home tomorrow, got the printer and ISP talking to each other so that works now and managed to get a few rows of knitting in. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, sorry I've not been on. I'm going to try & catch up with all the news.


Hello love, good to see you back here, I've been wondering about you, are you ok?!! Rebecca has also been AWOL!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, sorry I've not been on. I'm going to try & catch up with all the news.


Hi Chris, long time no see, hope all is well or as well as can be expected. Missed you. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Was scalped before we left so there isn't too much to tear out anyway. I've just got on with what I'm doing this afternoon. Panda is coming home tomorrow, got the printer and ISP talking to each other so that works now and managed to get a few rows of knitting in. xxxx


At least when you get Panda back, you can run away for a while!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Love he bungalow, great find! Xx


Thanks going to have another look on Sunday but we are having it and wheels have been set in motion. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> At least when you get Panda back, you can run away for a while!! xxxx


Apart from my eye and my knee, perhaps I'll hire myself a nice young chauffeur. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It is pretty much the same with the strawberries here, also! They also go mouldy, very quickly!????????


Yep Dh bought some yesterday and this morning one had mold on it so it and the one touching it got thrown out!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Apart from my eye and my knee, perhaps I'll hire myself a nice young chauffeur. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Oops, sorry, that slipped my addled mind for a minute! Just sit and dream of running away then!!
:sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Make sure the one you hire does not read the paper or drink coffee. You want him available whenever you need him and for whatever you need him for.????


Barn-dweller said:


> Apart from my eye and my knee, perhaps I'll hire myself a nice young chauffeur. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Make sure the one you hire does not read the paper or drink coffee. You want him available whenever you need him and for whatever you need him for.????


Exactly. xx :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Make sure the one you hire does not read the paper or drink coffee. You want him available whenever you need him and for whatever you need him for.????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Well I have read through, congratulations about all the new homes, wish I was celebrating too. I was so pleased you finally put up your photos Susan, they were waiting for! 
I have been having so much trouble with our internet lately l. Not sure if I need a new iPad, this one is so well used by me and the GSs. 
Last week we took the family to Margate, it was great fun. The boys loved the beach, it was the first time the little one had seen the sea, his face was a picture. He soon became an expert sand castle builder. We all went to the Tate museum, there was an exhibition of photographs of beach holidays, some were so funny, brought back memories of knitted swimsuits! I will try to keep up more. Love to you all xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well I have read through, congratulations about all the new homes, wish I was celebrating too. I was so pleased you finally put up your photos Susan, they were waiting for!
> I have been having so much trouble with our internet lately l. Not sure if I need a new iPad, this one is so well used by me and the GSs.
> Last week we took the family to Margate, it was great fun. The boys loved the beach, it was the first time the little one had seen the sea, his face was a picture. He soon became an expert sand castle builder. We all went to the Tate museum, there was an exhibition of photographs of beach holidays, some were so funny, brought back memories of knitted swimsuits! I will try to keep up more. Love to you all xx


I saw some of the holiday pics on FB, they did look like they were having a whale of a time, it must have done you all good!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I put cheese but not sour cream on mine. And I usually serve cornbread. :sm01: xxxooo


Cornbread.. that's what I can have for lunch with tomato soup, thanks for the idea Pam. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> It's where the owner sells to you as if you were renting instead of getting a loan from a bank.
> But we aren't that lucky.
> It was all a lie.
> The new owner isn't a renter, he's a house flipper. The only reason he's letting them stay is that they have a newborn baby. We have 90 days to get them a new place. Jen and her DH are crushed. I told her it was not meant to be. We just have to keep hunting for the right place. We've had worse days but it was sad seeing her hopes thrashed.


It sure is tough these days, even harder if you have pets though here. Have you considered a bigger 5th wheel on a piece of property, some of them are very nice and have full size bathrooms and bedroom suite. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Well I have read through, congratulations about all the new homes, wish I was celebrating too. I was so pleased you finally put up your photos Susan, they were waiting for!
> I have been having so much trouble with our internet lately l. Not sure if I need a new iPad, this one is so well used by me and the GSs.
> Last week we took the family to Margate, it was great fun. The boys loved the beach, it was the first time the little one had seen the sea, his face was a picture. He soon became an expert sand castle builder. We all went to the Tate museum, there was an exhibition of photographs of beach holidays, some were so funny, brought back memories of knitted swimsuits! I will try to keep up more. Love to you all xx


Did you take photo's Chris, I would have loved to have seen his little face. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Yep Dh bought some yesterday and this morning one had mold on it so it and the one touching it got thrown out!


I just bought a 2 lb clamshell, they looked great on the outside but were starting to go on the inside... weird. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Apart from my eye and my knee, perhaps I'll hire myself a nice young chauffeur. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


You need to get those fixed so you can chase "young chauffeur" and see what you're chasing lol! :sm15: xox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't go to lunch with the Vetlettes yesterday. The ex sergeant major had a go at me last week and I don't need that ATM. I did go to the Airport today and have a meeting tonight, for which I must now do the minutes. Tomorrow I have an invitation to attend the Founders Day service at Chelsea Pensioners'. But I won't be going as it is our D-Day parade here and I have a wreath to lay, then collect the twins as usual at 3 o'clock. That's why SgtMaj was cross with me. Chelsea Pensioners are more important according to her. Funny that she didn't ask to go. NOTHING is more important than my family. She doesn't have one.


Like you don't do enough for everyone! :sm16: Hugs... xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Photo smaller now


Your peonies are beautiful Susan, don't you find them nicer than roses? I do except they are short lived.xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Cornbread.. that's what I can have for lunch with tomato soup, thanks for the idea Pam. xoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No, to see if he can get a better idea of when we can complete I think, I've given up trying to follow his logic. xx


Smart girl! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm at Stephens and feeling in a better mood I think. I could fight with a feather this week. It's just silly little things, like not being able to do something on line. I called to see how Alberts flowers were and they were finished already. So I've got some more and I'll take them on the way home tomorrow. Everything I've tried to do this week has gone wrong, so I think I've been in a mood, and it's flipping cold here. Forgotten what the sun looks like. Mind you...not as bad as you've done JINX, I think you have more patience than me.

The reason my photo didn't work was because it was too big and I wasn't waiting long enough for the attachment to attach!????. Matthew sorted me out. I don't think I've got anymore news. I think I'm at a crossroad again. A little bit bored with things but don't know what to do about it. This too will pass, quoted by our lovely Londy.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That's good, because they know who should be there, and who shouldn't! Now your mum just needs to get a tiger, or perhaps a lion, to provide back up, for the smaller domestic cats!????????????


No.. she phones me and expects me to back her up from miles away... sigh. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> The problem I had with adding pictures was not waiting long enough after I hit send. It seems sometimes it can take forever after hitting send for the picture to load and finally send.


You were right as usual jinx. You are clever....


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens and feeling in a better mood I think. I could fight with a feather this week. It's just silly little things, like not being able to do something on line. I called to see how Alberts flowers were and they were finished already. So I've got some more and I'll take them on the way home tomorrow. Everything I've tried to do this week has gone wrong, so I think I've been in a mood, and it's flipping cold here. Forgotten what the sun looks like. Mind you...not as bad as you've done JINX, I think you have more patience than me.
> 
> The reason my photo didn't work was because it was too big and I wasn't waiting long enough for the attachment to attach!????. Matthew sorted me out. I don't think I've got anymore news. I think I'm at a crossroad again. A little bit bored with things but don't know what to do about it. This too will pass, quoted by our lovely Londy.


I think it's the weather Susan... I could chew the legs off the next person that looks at me cross eyed. :sm22: I will take my hostility out on weeds instead! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 9'C (48'F), And it's raining.
> I had to take the ECO mode off on the car last night. The other drivers are nuts. I would have been sitting at the end of the runway to the highway forever. I do like heated seats.
> Changes continue at work. One fellow has cleared all his personal belongings from his cubicle, so he will either be moving or leaving soon.
> I ripped out the purple colour on my mosaic and took out the last two rows of blue. I've reknit those last two rows in gray and I'm starting the mosaic again with the purple and gray reversed. I don't have enough of the blue to do the next section in blue, which is why I was using the purple. I think it looks a little better.


I like your colour change Mav. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> It's where the owner sells to you as if you were renting instead of getting a loan from a bank.
> But we aren't that lucky.
> It was all a lie.
> The new owner isn't a renter, he's a house flipper. The only reason he's letting them stay is that they have a newborn baby. We have 90 days to get them a new place. Jen and her DH are crushed. I told her it was not meant to be. We just have to keep hunting for the right place. We've had worse days but it was sad seeing her hopes thrashed.


It's just one thing after another with you all. I admire how you keep your spirits up. And I get annoyed because I can't get the web page to work, or can't send photos. It's time I took a grip and grow up. I'm keeping fingers crossed for you. I wish I could help.


----------



## jinx

Lol. It is nice we can share our experiences and help each other out. I had never heard that having larger pictures can be a problem. Now I hope I remember that in case it ever become an issue for me. So we both learned something new.????



grandma susan said:


> You were right as usual jinx. You are clever....


----------



## jinx

Your trip to the beach sounds like a great family time. Love it when you find time to drop in and say HI.



LondonChris said:


> Well I have read through, congratulations about all the new homes, wish I was celebrating too. I was so pleased you finally put up your photos Susan, they were waiting for!
> I have been having so much trouble with our internet lately l. Not sure if I need a new iPad, this one is so well used by me and the GSs.
> Last week we took the family to Margate, it was great fun. The boys loved the beach, it was the first time the little one had seen the sea, his face was a picture. He soon became an expert sand castle builder. We all went to the Tate museum, there was an exhibition of photographs of beach holidays, some were so funny, brought back memories of knitted swimsuits! I will try to keep up more. Love to you all xx


----------



## jinx

I think you made a wise choice to change colors. The other colors just did not seem to flow. But you never know how it will look when it is finished and everybody likes different colors.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 9'C (48'F), And it's raining.
> I had to take the ECO mode off on the car last night. The other drivers are nuts. I would have been sitting at the end of the runway to the highway forever. I do like heated seats.
> Changes continue at work. One fellow has cleared all his personal belongings from his cubicle, so he will either be moving or leaving soon.
> I ripped out the purple colour on my mosaic and took out the last two rows of blue. I've reknit those last two rows in gray and I'm starting the mosaic again with the purple and gray reversed. I don't have enough of the blue to do the next section in blue, which is why I was using the purple. I think it looks a little better.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Susan, when you are tryingto post a photo on here, there are a couple of steps to follow. The first is finding the photo by pressing the button "*Choose file*"; then once you have your file, the next button to push, is the " *Add Attachment*" button! Once that is pressed, you can check that it is ready to be posted, by pressing the "*Preview*" button, next to the send button. Once you have checked that the photo is in the preview of your post, then if you press "* Send *; your photo should be posted! Good luck with your next try! xoxoxo ????????


Thanks judi. I feel a bit better now I know I wasn't doing it wrong. I just wasn't giving it time.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't go to lunch with the Vetlettes yesterday. The ex sergeant major had a go at me last week and I don't need that ATM. I did go to the Airport today and have a meeting tonight, for which I must now do the minutes. Tomorrow I have an invitation to attend the Founders Day service at Chelsea Pensioners'. But I won't be going as it is our D-Day parade here and I have a wreath to lay, then collect the twins as usual at 3 o'clock. That's why SgtMaj was cross with me. Chelsea Pensioners are more important according to her. Funny that she didn't ask to go. NOTHING is more important than my family. She doesn't have one.


Do you want me to poke that ex sm in the eyes? For you. I really could do it the mood I've been in this week. I'm like a petulant child, whose not getting her own way. I'm arguing with myself, and as for poor Alberts picture on the wall it's been told off more times than enough. ???????? sending you hugs. Who does she think she is? Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> If you go to Josephine's house, you get Camberley Mess!!! xxxx


If you come to Susan's house you just get a total mess......????????


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Well I have read through, congratulations about all the new homes, wish I was celebrating too. I was so pleased you finally put up your photos Susan, they were waiting for!
> I have been having so much trouble with our internet lately l. Not sure if I need a new iPad, this one is so well used by me and the GSs.
> Last week we took the family to Margate, it was great fun. The boys loved the beach, it was the first time the little one had seen the sea, his face was a picture. He soon became an expert sand castle builder. We all went to the Tate museum, there was an exhibition of photographs of beach holidays, some were so funny, brought back memories of knitted swimsuits! I will try to keep up more. Love to you all xx


Lovely to hear from you chrissy. There's only so long you can be missing, then you have to have a note from your doctor. Luv xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

You'll never believe this, but guess what's moved into a field opposite our rental, yep, a flock of sheep, they took their time but they've caught us up. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll never believe this, but guess what's moved into a field opposite our rental, yep, a flock of sheep, they took their time but they've caught us up. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Unbelievable!!! There is no escaping them! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Unbelievable!!! There is no escaping them! :sm09: xxxooo


Heeeeeeeelllpp. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Heeeeeeeelllpp. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> If you come to Susan's house you just get a total mess......????????


If like to thank you dear Susan. You cleaned my sinuses right up with this one. I shot Sprite all over myself, but at least I was laughing ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> It's just one thing after another with you all. I admire how you keep your spirits up. And I get annoyed because I can't get the web page to work, or can't send photos. It's time I took a grip and grow up. I'm keeping fingers crossed for you. I wish I could help.


We are all entitled to our moods ! They are what they are. You feel how you feel. You deserve that ???? I have my brilliant moments where the good Lord covers his ears and the devil runs for cover ????????????
I use to think the phrase "strangers beware" was because of me.????????


----------



## linkan

Welcome back Chris, give your doctor's note to Susan when you can ????


----------



## linkan

And as for you Miss Saxy ❣ don't take any guff from anyone. You've got your priorities exactly where they should be. 
You make us all proud, so she can just go on with her miserable self. 
We love you ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> You have included to check preview which is a good pointer.


Yes, when I have had problems posting things, occasionally, I began checking the preview, and that shows what will be posted. Not so many problems after I began doing that! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Still waiting. xx :sm16:


????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> He is three. He will be four at the end of August.


And he is obviously a go getter, and knows what he wants to do!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't go to lunch with the Vetlettes yesterday. The ex sergeant major had a go at me last week and I don't need that ATM. I did go to the Airport today and have a meeting tonight, for which I must now do the minutes. Tomorrow I have an invitation to attend the Founders Day service at Chelsea Pensioners'. But I won't be going as it is our D-Day parade here and I have a wreath to lay, then collect the twins as usual at 3 o'clock. That's why SgtMaj was cross with me. Chelsea Pensioners are more important according to her. Funny that she didn't ask to go. NOTHING is more important than my family. She doesn't have one.


Well done, family are the MOST important people, in the world. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Matthew solved it 4me. He made the foto smaller. See i wasnt as daft as i thort i was. Going for costa with sue c u tonight


There is always someone, who can fix things for you! xoxox


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Cheeky madam, how dare she have a go at you!!! Obviously, once a sergeant major, always a sergeant major!
> :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


That is absolutely correct! when I first began Nursing, The person in charge of the Nurses accommodation, used to be a sergeant Major, and she still thought she was one! I have forgotten her name, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was Bligh! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Apart from my eye and my knee, perhaps I'll hire myself a nice young chauffeur. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Now that is the best suggestion, you have had for a day, or 3!
Go ahead and hire yourself a nice Hunky Chauffeur, We have some really good looking Life Savers, in different places around on coast! You could try a few of those places! 
There might be one, or more, of them might be looking to do a working holiday, during our Winter Season! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yep Dh bought some yesterday and this morning one had mold on it so it and the one touching it got thrown out!


I have actually taken an entire punnet of Strawberries back to the store, the next day!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Laundry day today and getting sorted for things to take on holiday. Our cat sitter is organised so I have to sort some things out for her as well.

Had a busy but good day yesterday. Went to the library in the morning to finalise arrangements for the Arts Fest workshops and yarn bombing. Then went to the supermarket and then to get fish and chips. As it was a nice day there were a huge amount of bikers there, some of the bikes are really old and Mr P enjoyed having a look at them. In the evening we had our singing group and our teacher spent sometime explaining how to read music for those who couldn't and then got us practicing some new songs. She said for a bunch of ladies who say they can't sing and need backing tracks we are really improving and a lot more confident. It was great fun and good therapy.

The visit to the silk mill was a great success and I will post some photos later. Now I am arranging a visit to a mohair goat farm in the New Forest for July.

Jacky, I think those sheep have only come to welcome you to Norfolk and make you feel'at home'.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## LondonChris

No I wish I had, it was full of firsts for him. He had never been to a hotel & loved knocking on our door. Our room was huge so plenty of space. We were so pleased we could do this for them all.


Islander said:


> Did you take photo's Chris, I would have loved to have seen his little face. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I have actually taken an entire punnet of Strawberries back to the store, the next day!


I bought a punnet of 'wonky' strawberries yesterday and they were much cheaper than the perfectly shaped ones, but the taste is just the same. x


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I just bought a 2 lb clamshell, they looked great on the outside but were starting to go on the inside... weird. xxx


It's a sign of what has been done to our planet, and proof that Homans can not control everything! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> No I wish I had, it was full of firsts for him. He had never been to a hotel & loved knocking on our door. Our room was huge so plenty of space. We were so pleased we could do this for them all.


Hi CHris, it sounds as if you had a fantastic time and full of lovely memories. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

If I could get an appointment ????????????????????


grandma susan said:


> Lovely to hear from you chrissy. There's only so long you can be missing, then you have to have a note from your doctor. Luv xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Laundry day today and getting sorted for things to take on holiday. Our cat sitter is organised so I have to sort some things out for her as well.
> 
> Had a busy but good day yesterday. Went to the library in the morning to finalise arrangements for the Arts Fest workshops and yarn bombing. Then went to the supermarket and then to get fish and chips. As it was a nice day there were a huge amount of bikers there, some of the bikes are really old and Mr P enjoyed having a look at them. In the evening we had our singing group and our teacher spent sometime explaining how to read music for those who couldn't and then got us practicing some new songs. She said for a bunch of ladies who say they can't sing and need backing tracks we are really improving and a lot more confident. It was great fun and good therapy.
> 
> The visit to the silk mill was a great success and I will post some photos later. Now I am arranging a visit to a mohair goat farm in the New Forest for July.
> 
> Jacky, I think those sheep have only come to welcome you to Norfolk and make you feel'at home'.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Good morning, do I presume you are off to France soon? As for the sheep they needn't have bothered, I'm just getting used to seeing fields of pigs everywhere, makes a change and at least they seem happy staying in their fields. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Make sure they don't get your next address. Xx


Barn-dweller said:


> You'll never believe this, but guess what's moved into a field opposite our rental, yep, a flock of sheep, they took their time but they've caught us up. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I bought a punnet of 'wonky' strawberries yesterday and they were much cheaper than the perfectly shaped ones, but the taste is just the same. x


In Morrisons I nearly always go for the wonky veg. they are exactly the same once peeled and usually 30p-40p cheaper. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Thanks judi. I feel a bit better now I know I wasn't doing it wrong. I just wasn't giving it time.


It is good that Matthew helps, when he can! None of mine are interested in computers, So I just have totry to figure out whatI have to do, or pay someoneto do it for me! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll never believe this, but guess what's moved into a field opposite our rental, yep, a flock of sheep, they took their time but they've caught us up. xx :sm15: :sm15:


or the Welsh Sheep contacted the New folk sheep, and told them to keep an eye out, for you xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, really do like the weather over here. Nothing much planned for today, my Panda arrived at 7.40 this morning, don't think I've ever got dressed so quickly. Anyway now trying to wake up and catch up with every thing. Have a good day, enjoy the weather if you are having it. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a sunny but cool London! I am on my way to town to meet up with my friend Barbara, she recently came back from Sri Lanka, where she went for a wedding after being told in no uncertain terms by everybody not to go due to the recent terrorist attack. The mad brave 78 year old went anyway! I expect I shall see a lot of photos today!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> It is good that Matthew helps, when he can! None of mine are interested in computers, So I just have totry to figure out whatI have to do, or pay someoneto do it for me! ????????????


I haven't got anyone to help either but can usually dig around on line and find out what I need, it took me most of yesterday afternoon but did eventually get my printer and router to talk to each other so DH can now print all the various documents we are accumulating. Think he was quite impressed. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, really do like the weather over here. Nothing much planned for today, my Panda arrived at 7.40 this morning, don't think I've ever got dressed so quickly. Anyway now trying to wake up and catch up with every thing. Have a good day, enjoy the weather if you are having it. xx


So glad you got Panda back, even if it will be a while before you can drive, just sit in and pretend and don't forget the vrooming noises!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> It is good that Matthew helps, when he can! None of mine are interested in computers, So I just have totry to figure out whatI have to do, or pay someoneto do it for me! ????????????


I'm lucky Mr E is superbly fluent in computer. I don't like to admit it to him, but I know more than I let on. He just does it easier lol. Here did throw it back and me once and told me "Mom! You ran an electronic department for almost ten years" yeah but I didn't use them !! LoL ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So glad you got Panda back, even if it will be a while before you can drive, just sit in and pretend and don't forget the vrooming noises!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London! I am on my way to town to meet up with my friend Barbara, she recently came back from Sri Lanka, where she went for a wedding after being told in no uncertain terms by everybody not to go due to the recent terrorist attack. The mad brave 78 year old went anyway! I expect I shall see a lot of photos today!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! Xxxx


Have fun, I don't I would let that stop me too. Especially at 78 ! That's pretty much do whatever you want time.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. I’m supposed to be at my job this morning, not been for a few weeks. I’m in terrible pain but think I’ll go, it will cheer me up, I hope! Still waiting for my Hospital appointment. I did get called for a MRI, had to go to the hospital right near June. Hopefully this will be looked at & I might hear something. Well I’ve decided I’m going, got some knitting to do hopefully there will be some interesting people to talk to. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I'm supposed to be at my job this morning, not been for a few weeks. I'm in terrible pain but think I'll go, it will cheer me up, I hope! Still waiting for my Hospital appointment. I did get called for a MRI, had to go to the hospital right near June. Hopefully this will be looked at & I might hear something. Well I've decided I'm going, got some knitting to do hopefully there will be some interesting people to talk to. Love to you all. Xx


Good luck love, hope you are pain free soon ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I bought a punnet of 'wonky' strawberries yesterday and they were much cheaper than the perfectly shaped ones, but the taste is just the same. x


I would much prefer to buy from a farmer, than from the store, because often the front is he pl in a fridge, for an in determined time, and it is not good for them None of the foust or vegetables are as fresh as they are made and to be, and often are grown in hot houses, and have no taste! I am just so sick of tasteless fruit and vegetables I might just try and grow my own fruit! xoxoxo.


----------



## linkan

Okay it's been a few days so I feel completely justified in posting more pics of little Rosebud ???????? ????
Her shirt says..
I ???? sassy pants and tutu's


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I haven't got anyone to help either but can usually dig around on line and find out what I need, it took me most of yesterday afternoon but did eventually get my printer and router to talk to each other so DH can now print all the various documents we are accumulating. Think he was quite impressed. xx


I hope he was impressed; you saved lots of cash, being able to do it yourself! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I would much prefer to buy from a farmer, than from the store, because often the front is he pl in a fridge, for an in determined time, and it is not good for them None of the foust or vegetables are as fresh as they are made and to be, and often are grown in hot houses, and have no taste! I am just so sick of tasteless fruit and vegetables I might just try and grow my own fruit! xoxoxo.


We are fortunate to live very close to an orchard. They have just about every fruit you can expect for our area/climate. Huber's orchard, they even have wine and wine tasting. Next time we have visitors we'll have to go there it's very nice. You can even pick your own strawberries ????


----------



## linkan

Not sure if I posted her first bath pic... I added some trimmings to it lol..


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay it's been a few days so I feel completely justified in posting more pics of little Rosebud ???????? ????
> Her shirt says..
> I ???? sassy pants and tutu's


She is begining to look like the new born, that she is! xoxoxo.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, do I presume you are off to France soon? As for the sheep they needn't have bothered, I'm just getting used to seeing fields of pigs everywhere, makes a change and at least they seem happy staying in their fields. xx


Not France this time. We are having a week in Shropshire visiting some places we haven't been to for ages. We are staying in a little barn on a small holding.

We do need to go to France soon as LM2 has run out of alphabetti spaghetti!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> We are fortunate to live very close to an orchard. They have just about every fruit you can expect for our area/climate. Huber's orchard, they even have wine and wine tasting. Next time we have visitors we'll have to go there it's very nice. You can even pick your own strawberries ????


I would love that, but our climate is so wrong for that kind of set up! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> She is begining to look like the new born, that she is! xoxoxo.


Sometimes she looks so tiny, everyone is like" oh my she's huge" but she's tiny to me really. And one minute she acts newborn, the next she looks at you and you see her looking at you and taking it all in. I was laughing at Jen over something and I was holding her, she was asleep, and she chuckled and grinned in her sleep. It was her first laugh Jen said. It was so cute. ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I'm supposed to be at my job this morning, not been for a few weeks. I'm in terrible pain but think I'll go, it will cheer me up, I hope! Still waiting for my Hospital appointment. I did get called for a MRI, had to go to the hospital right near June. Hopefully this will be looked at & I might hear something. Well I've decided I'm going, got some knitting to do hopefully there will be some interesting people to talk to. Love to you all. Xx


Good for you, keep doing as much as you can and hope the results come through soon and they can give you an appointment. xx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I would love that, but our click is so wrong for that kind of set up! xoxoxo


They have a restaurant too, where they serve all the freshness from the land. It's pretty awesome. It's also where we go to get pumpkins for Halloween.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Not France this time. We are having a week in Shropshire visiting some places we haven't been to for ages. We are staying in a little barn on a small holding.
> 
> We do need to go to France soon as LM2 has run out of alphabetti spaghetti!


You can't let her run out of those ❣ sounds like a wonderful time. Looking forward to pictures ????


----------



## linkan

I actually had a strangely productive day yesterday. I nearly finished the first panel on the heart quilt. Which reminds me.. I completely forgot about sending that pattern out.. I seriously just remembered it. I am so sorry! Lisa said she could scan it and send it in an email. That would likely be the fastest way. Maybe I can hook up with her this weekend and make that happen. With all the house stuff and baby stuff, it just completely fell out of my head. ????


----------



## linkan

Oh! June I forgot to say. 
Jen and Marcus went completely Gaga over that banner. They both agreed with me that it is absolutely gorgeous.
???????????????????? Xoxo . They asked me to give you their love ????


----------



## linkan

Well it's morning here so I guess I'll go to bed lol.

Love and hugs all ???? XOXOXO


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Not France this time. We are having a week in Shropshire visiting some places we haven't been to for ages. We are staying in a little barn on a small holding.
> 
> We do need to go to France soon as LM2 has run out of alphabetti spaghetti!


Just up the road from where we were then. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning. 

All of our stuff is in the house despite a couple of rain showers throughout the day. 

We had a delightful visit from the neighbor and her 4 year old granddaughter. She made cookies for us!

Off to de-box some coffee and coffee cups.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> All of our stuff is in the house despite a couple of rain showers throughout the day.
> 
> We had a delightful visit from the neighbor and her 4 year old granddaughter. She made cookies for us!
> 
> Off to de-box some coffee and coffee cups.


Does that mean all the work is now done and you are actually moving in? xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Does that mean all the work is now done and you are actually moving in? xx


We're in, but will be dealing with workmen for awhile. Twice yesterday, breakers blew when too many lights were on so that was added to the list of issues. I really can't recommend the builder.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> We're in, but will be dealing with workmen for awhile. Twice yesterday, breakers blew when too many lights were on so that was added to the list of issues. I really can't recommend the builder.


Oh well at least you are in. OK will give them a miss if we need any work done on our place. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). It's cloudy at the moment but the sun is trying to break though the clouds. The next 3 days will actually seem like spring. I don't know if I can handle it. :sm01:
Our Premier Doug Ford is chopping pay hikes for the front line workers. They are not touching the politician's pay or their gold-plated pension that starts after they have been in office for only 6 months. We've already seen the trickle down effect, as all our overtime has been cancelled. If something breaks overnight, we are supposed to talk to the user on the phone to "calm them down" but we are not to fix anything until the next morning when we are back at work and no overtime is involved. We've already had one really upset worker, but it hasn't affected any management types yet.
I ended up frogging out the purple section in the mosaic. I used the wrong needle. Probably just as well. I made a bunch of mistakes and the mosaic didn't look right. I did it again with the RIGHT size needle this time.


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up with every one, to this point; my stupid dhow is playing up and very painful, and I feel like I have been working non- shop for the pas 3 weeks. I am just so exhausted, I think it is the cold weather that is making me feel like this. I will probably be going to bed soon, and hopefully go to sleep, move easily than I usually do! xoxoxo.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We're in, but will be dealing with workmen for awhile. Twice yesterday, breakers blew when too many lights were on so that was added to the list of issues. I really can't recommend the builder.


Lights are on 15 amp circuits and there should be a separate one for each room, so it's almost impossible to blow breakers with lights. There must be a couple electrical sockets that are on the light circuit, which is against code up here and the workers probably have their tools plugged into those sockets. Might be an idea to have an independent electrician do an inspection before you sign off.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> All of our stuff is in the house despite a couple of rain showers throughout the day.
> 
> We had a delightful visit from the neighbor and her 4 year old granddaughter. She made cookies for us!
> 
> Off to de-box some coffee and coffee cups.


That sounds like a good neighbourhood to move into.
Don't overdo the unboxing.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Sometimes she looks so tiny, everyone is like" oh my she's huge" but she's tiny to me really. And one minute she acts newborn, the next she looks at you and you see her looking at you and taking it all in. I was laughing at Jen over something and I was holding her, she was asleep, and she chuckled and grinned in her sleep. It was her first laugh Jen said. It was so cute. ????????????


Enjoy every smile and chuckle.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sometimes she looks so tiny, everyone is like" oh my she's huge" but she's tiny to me really. And one minute she acts newborn, the next she looks at you and you see her looking at you and taking it all in. I was laughing at Jen over something and I was holding her, she was asleep, and she chuckled and grinned in her sleep. It was her first laugh Jen said. It was so cute. ????????????


Tell Jen, that I know exactly what that tiny little new born laugh is like, and that she is the only other person who I know of, who has heard their baby laugh, at such a young age, and I think that we are very priveleged to have heard this wonderful sound. Her little Angel is going to be a happy little girl; my laughing baby was mostly, a very happy child, and she is mostly a happy adult - her eyes are almost always laughing! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Not France this time. We are having a week in Shropshire visiting some places we haven't been to for ages. We are staying in a little barn on a small holding.
> 
> We do need to go to France soon as LM2 has run out of alphabetti spaghetti!


Oh, no, no alphabet spaghetti. DD still eats that stuff.
Enjoy Shropshire.
I have a feeling I will be driving to different conservation areas this summer. I can't really afford anything else.


----------



## RookieRetiree

After the mover’s question of whether I used to own a yarn store after bringing in 3 boxes of yarn, I’d agree that yarn won this match up!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We are fortunate to live very close to an orchard. They have just about every fruit you can expect for our area/climate. Huber's orchard, they even have wine and wine tasting. Next time we have visitors we'll have to go there it's very nice. You can even pick your own strawberries ????


We have a strawberry farm just outside our subdivision. I remember taking DD to a strawberry farm when she was still in diapers and plunking her into a row while we picked. She ended up with strawberry all over her face and clothing and looked very happy with herself, but I don't think she actually ate that much.
About 1/2 hour from here is The Big Apple. It's an orchard outlet and bakery in the middle of orchard country with a petting zoo, miniature golf, a wonderful restaurant with smoked meats and a Big Apple lookout. In the summer it gets a lot of buses because it is halfway to everywhere.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Okay it's been a few days so I feel completely justified in posting more pics of little Rosebud ???????? ????
> Her shirt says..
> I ???? sassy pants and tutu's


Little girls are so fun to dress up.


----------



## jinx

I like your new avatar. I was thinking you would be changing it from the barn to your new abode.



Barn-dweller said:


> You'll never believe this, but guess what's moved into a field opposite our rental, yep, a flock of sheep, they took their time but they've caught us u


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I would much prefer to buy from a farmer, than from the store, because often the front is he pl in a fridge, for an in determined time, and it is not good for them None of the foust or vegetables are as fresh as they are made and to be, and often are grown in hot houses, and have no taste! I am just so sick of tasteless fruit and vegetables I might just try and grow my own fruit! xoxoxo.


You'd like it here then, we have a farmer's market behind city hall every Saturday morning and a farmer's market in the hardware store parking lot every Wednesday afternoon. Every town and village to the east of us also have farmer's markets and highway 2 heading east has farmer's stands all summer long.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I'm supposed to be at my job this morning, not been for a few weeks. I'm in terrible pain but think I'll go, it will cheer me up, I hope! Still waiting for my Hospital appointment. I did get called for a MRI, had to go to the hospital right near June. Hopefully this will be looked at & I might hear something. Well I've decided I'm going, got some knitting to do hopefully there will be some interesting people to talk to. Love to you all. Xx


I hope something can be found for you that gets you pain free.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So glad you got Panda back, even if it will be a while before you can drive, just sit in and pretend and don't forget the vrooming noises!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
Panda will be Jacky's non-mobile retreat.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I haven't got anyone to help either but can usually dig around on line and find out what I need, it took me most of yesterday afternoon but did eventually get my printer and router to talk to each other so DH can now print all the various documents we are accumulating. Think he was quite impressed. xx


Good for you. Was he impressed enough to fill out whatever forms he needed to fill out?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London! I am on my way to town to meet up with my friend Barbara, she recently came back from Sri Lanka, where she went for a wedding after being told in no uncertain terms by everybody not to go due to the recent terrorist attack. The mad brave 78 year old went anyway! I expect I shall see a lot of photos today!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! Xxxx


I look forward to the day when I can be a bossy older lady and get away with it. :sm01: 
I'm slowly getting to the "I don't care what any one thinks" stage.
Good for Barbara. I've been to some places that everyone said I shouldn't go. Just keep your head about you and watch your surroundings. Also look like you know what you are doing, that one is important.


----------



## jinx

It drives me nuts when I try to do something after reading directions and doing everything exactly as written.Then the grands or greatgrands walk in and within 10 seconds fix my problem. Last week I was trying to delete something. It said to right click on picture and chose delete and click on it. No matter how often I right clicked the drop down did not include delete. Flo showed me a tiny arrow at the bottom of the drop down list that lengthen the list to include delete. 


Barn-dweller said:


> I haven't got anyone to help either but can usually dig around on line and find out what I need, it took me most of yesterday afternoon but did eventually get my printer and router to talk to each other so DH can now print all the various documents we are accumulating. Think he was quite impressed. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Just up the road from where we were then. xx


Yes. I was going to pop in, but soo glad I can't (you know what I mean!)
Love the new avatar


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, really do like the weather over here. Nothing much planned for today, my Panda arrived at 7.40 this morning, don't think I've ever got dressed so quickly. Anyway now trying to wake up and catch up with every thing. Have a good day, enjoy the weather if you are having it. xx


Take a chair outside at some point and have a cup of tea out there. Enjoy your sunshine.


----------



## jinx

I totally agree with you. Buying from the farmer will give you better produce. The strawberries in the store are huge, hollow, woody, and tasteless. They are grown in hot houses and all the flavor is taken out of them so they look beautiful, but taste awful.



Xiang said:


> I would much prefer to buy from a farmer, than from the store, because often the front is he pl in a fridge, for an in determined time, and it is not good for them None of the foust or vegetables are as fresh as they are made and to be, and often are grown in hot houses, and have no taste! I am just so sick of tasteless fruit and vegetables I might just try and grow my own fruit! xoxoxo.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Oh, no, no alphabet spaghetti. DD still eats that stuff.
> Enjoy Shropshire.
> I have a feeling I will be driving to different conservation areas this summer. I can't really afford anything else.


Well if there is a sudden deal on flights across the Pond you are more than welcome anytime.xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Sweet.


linkan said:


> Okay it's been a few days so I feel completely justified in posting more pics of little Rosebud ???????? ????
> Her shirt says..
> I ???? sassy pants and tutu's


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It drives me nuts when I try to do something after reading directions and doing everything exactly as written.Then the grands or greatgrands walk in and within 10 seconds fix my problem. Last week I was trying to delete something. It said to right click on picture and chose delete and click on it. No matter how often I right clicked the drop down did not include delete. Flo showed me a tiny arrow at the bottom of the drop down list that lengthen the list to include delete.


It helps that they have better vision to see all the little arrows and dots and other symbols that we miss.


----------



## nitz8catz

KP is still acting up for me just not as bad as yesterday. My laptop is probably trying to update something.
It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## jinx

Wow. If just lights can throw a breaker there is something seriously amiss with the wiring. I was thinking new homes would not have that problem. I only remember blowing a breaker once in the last ten years. That was when I plugged my new air fryer in the outlet next to the microwave and started both appliances at the same time. I plugged the air fryer in a different outlet on the other end of the counter and cured the problem. Good luck getting them to straighten that out.



RookieRetiree said:


> We're in, but will be dealing with workmen for awhile. Twice yesterday, breakers blew when too many lights were on so that was added to the list of issues. I really can't recommend the builder.


----------



## jinx

I admire your ability to take things out and start over if they are not right. I use to have a terrible problem doing that. Now I do redo things after I give myself a stern talking to.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). It's cloudy at the moment but the sun is trying to break though the clouds. The next 3 days will actually seem like spring. I don't know if I can handle it. :sm01:
> Our Premier Doug Ford is chopping pay hikes for the front line workers. They are not touching the politician's pay or their gold-plated pension that starts after they have been in office for only 6 months. We've already seen the trickle down effect, as all our overtime has been cancelled. If something breaks overnight, we are supposed to talk to the user on the phone to "calm them down" but we are not to fix anything until the next morning when we are back at work and no overtime is involved. We've already had one really upset worker, but it hasn't affected any management types yet.
> I ended up frogging out the purple section in the mosaic. I used the wrong needle. Probably just as well. I made a bunch of mistakes and the mosaic didn't look right. I did it again with the RIGHT size needle this time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I like your new avatar. I was thinking you would be changing it from the barn to your new abode.
> 
> 
> 
> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never believe this, but guess what's moved into a field opposite our rental, yep, a flock of sheep, they took their time but they've caught us u
> 
> 
> 
> Well I thought it might be appropriate now we no longer own the barn, will try and get a better one once we've moved in. I didn't realise they changed all the posts when it was done. xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You'd like it here then, we have a farmer's market behind city hall every Saturday morning and a farmer's market in the hardware store parking lot every Wednesday afternoon. Every town and village to the east of us also have farmer's markets and highway 2 heading east has farmer's stands all summer long.


Once we've moved will be looking into all the farmers markets and farm shops around here, there should be lots, especially for veg and pork. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> Panda will be Jacky's non-mobile retreat.


Brilliant idea, the cottage we are in is so small it would be a good place to hide. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good for you. Was he impressed enough to fill out whatever forms he needed to fill out?


Actually and miraculously yes and they are ready for the solicitors tomorrow. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I'm supposed to be at my job this morning, not been for a few weeks. I'm in terrible pain but think I'll go, it will cheer me up, I hope! Still waiting for my Hospital appointment. I did get called for a MRI, had to go to the hospital right near June. Hopefully this will be looked at & I might hear something. Well I've decided I'm going, got some knitting to do hopefully there will be some interesting people to talk to. Love to you all. Xx


Enjoy yourself at your job. Sending you many gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Okay it's been a few days so I feel completely justified in posting more pics of little Rosebud ???????? ????
> Her shirt says..
> I ???? sassy pants and tutu's


She is so sweet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> All of our stuff is in the house despite a couple of rain showers throughout the day.
> 
> We had a delightful visit from the neighbor and her 4 year old granddaughter. She made cookies for us!
> 
> Off to de-box some coffee and coffee cups.


Glad you're in. Now for the adventure of de-boxing! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're in. Now for the adventure of de-boxing! xxxooo


Thanks. Although, I'm feeling like crap today.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually and miraculously yes and they are ready for the solicitors tomorrow. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. Although, I'm feeling like crap today.


Oh, no! Give yourself a light day. Those boxes aren't going anywhere! Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We're supposed to get a bit of rain here today, but so far none to be seen. I'm off in about an hour to meet up with a friend for breakfast and a visit. Will be getting together with a couple of other friends late this afternoon. So good to be here and catching up with my friends! I do miss my house, though! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're supposed to get a bit of rain here today, but so far none to be seen. I'm off in about an hour to meet up with a friend for breakfast and a visit. Will be getting together with a couple of other friends late this afternoon. So good to be here and catching up with my friends! I do miss my house, though! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Have fun with your friends, you're only missing your house because you haven't had time to really settle into your new one what with having to keep travelling back up north, once you're there for good you will soon settle in better. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have fun with your friends, you're only missing your house because you haven't had time to really settle into your new one what with having to keep travelling back up north, once you're there for good you will soon settle in better. xx


I agree. This going back and forth is not a lot of fun. Great to see my friends and family, but that's about it. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Once we've moved will be looking into all the farmers markets and farm shops around here, there should be lots, especially for veg and pork. xx


Sounds wonderful. And congratulations on the sale of the Barn.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. Although, I'm feeling like crap today.


Sorry you're not feeling good. Can you rest up and leave the boxes for another day. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Washing done, bed changed. Mr P has a new sat nav for the car and I've made him a case for it. He is now going to 'play' with it. So I am ready for a load of questions. 

In the meantime I will do some embroidery.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Loving the new avatar!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Not sure if I posted her first bath pic... I added some trimmings to it lol..


????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh! June I forgot to say.
> Jen and Marcus went completely Gaga over that banner. They both agreed with me that it is absolutely gorgeous.
> ???????????????????? Xoxo . They asked me to give you their love ????


Gratefully accepted, please send my love back to them and take some for yourself!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> All of our stuff is in the house despite a couple of rain showers throughout the day.
> 
> We had a delightful visit from the neighbor and her 4 year old granddaughter. She made cookies for us!
> 
> Off to de-box some coffee and coffee cups.


Many many good wishes for you and your Mr D in your new home!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It drives me nuts when I try to do something after reading directions and doing everything exactly as written.Then the grands or greatgrands walk in and within 10 seconds fix my problem. Last week I was trying to delete something. It said to right click on picture and chose delete and click on it. No matter how often I right clicked the drop down did not include delete. Flo showed me a tiny arrow at the bottom of the drop down list that lengthen the list to include delete.


 :sm16: Couldn't you just spit!!! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually and miraculously yes and they are ready for the solicitors tomorrow. xx


Hurrah!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Lovely day out in London with my friend, quick turn around when I get home to go to this pizza party at the charity shop :sm16: Laters!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a few photos from the silk mill


----------



## PurpleFi

And here's some photos of my latest pieces of felt.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm home again. I called to give Albert some flowers but I didn't do my weekly shop JINX. There's enough stuff in for a few days and I'm back up Stephens tomorrow to get my tyres changed. I've no more news today so I'm off for a catchup.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from the silk mill


Lovely pictures, I bet that was a fun place to visit!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Okay it's been a few days so I feel completely justified in posting more pics of little Rosebud ???????? ????
> Her shirt says..
> I ???? sassy pants and tutu's


She is changing by the day. She looks grown up there. At least three to four months. She's lovely.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Loving the new avatar!! Xxxx


Time for a change until I can get a better photo.xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> It drives me nuts when I try to do something after reading directions and doing everything exactly as written.Then the grands or greatgrands walk in and within 10 seconds fix my problem. Last week I was trying to delete something. It said to right click on picture and chose delete and click on it. No matter how often I right clicked the drop down did not include delete. Flo showed me a tiny arrow at the bottom of the drop down list that lengthen the list to include delete.


We can't be good at everything jinx haha. I'm sure I'll find out what it is for me one of these days.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from the silk mill


Very interesting Josephine. I love all the bobbins too. That could be a good job for mr p if he ever has the time. I luv you both say hello to him.


----------



## jinx

How very interesting.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from the silk mill


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Lovely pictures, I bet that was a fun place to visit!!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Josephine. :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## amysunder

Looks like a nice place to visit! If only I lived closer...????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from the silk mill


Oh my that's awesome ❣ great photos ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some photos of my latest pieces of felt.


Gorgeous as usual ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> She is changing by the day. She looks grown up there. At least three to four months. She's lovely.


Thanks ???? I can't get enough of her. She's so sweet.


----------



## linkan

I ordered her dress today for her christening. It's June 15th.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> We had 13 days straight of tornados a week ago. You needed rain though.
> We've still got flooding very bad in some states. It's very sad tornados, one man was in complete shock, his entire house was gone but somehow where the family was taking cover in the basement the boards over their heads remained. Miraculous! He said he watched his bedroom just leave... ????


We saw some of that Devastating Weather, are the houses, and other buildings, built to specifications suitable for Tornados; or is there no such thing. In my area, any new buildings have to be built to a specific Code, which includes windspeed, and buildings built to the Codes for Adelaide, cannot be placed in Regional Areas, because of the difference in Wind Speed conditions!
I am so glad that you, and your family, got through it! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I ordered her dress today for her christening. It's June 15th.


That's our wedding anniversary. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That's our wedding anniversary. xx


Good morning. It was ours yesterday not that you would have noticed. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Off to see the solicitor this afternoon to see if we can work out some definite moving dates, it will only be them that are holding things up as we are ready to move and the vendor is willing to move out whenever. Watch this space. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It is pouring with rain, which is very much needed for the gardens and it smells wonderful outside. Needless to say a certain pussy cat refuses to go out!

I am going to another open studio today, this time it is my felt tutor and a tapestry weaver. Then I have to get myself organized as tomorrow I am attending a workshop on designing for textiles. Not sure what that entails except that I have to take drawing implements and I shall be well and truly out of my comfort zone.

Happy Friday everyone. x


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I ordered her dress today for her christening. It's June 15th.


Love it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:43 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). Sunny again. I don't know if I can handle it. :sm01: I went for a walk on the walking path behind Whitby City Hall at lunchtime. I've been put on another team at work as my team has been disbanded. So I'm back to mandatory overtime next week. Oh well, I need the money fro the new car. The faster I can pay it off, the happier I'll be.
Knit Night was lovely last night. A lot of laughs and silly talk, and planning for the fibre festival this weekend. I probably won't be going. It would be nice to see yarn from different suppliers but I don't really need any at the moment. This fibre festival also includes a yarn crawl for the rest of the summer. THAT I enjoy, so I may purchase one of their passports. I'll probably go back to the yarn store and sit on the "porch" with the owner.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It is pouring with rain, which is very much needed for the gardens and it smells wonderful outside. Needless to say a certain pussy cat refuses to go out!
> 
> I am going to another open studio today, this time it is my felt tutor and a tapestry weaver. Then I have to get myself organized as tomorrow I am attending a workshop on designing for textiles. Not sure what that entails except that I have to take drawing implements and I shall be well and truly out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. x


Happy Friday. 
You're staying busy. Have fun at the open studio time.
Being out of your comfort zone can be enjoyable.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Off to see the solicitor this afternoon to see if we can work out some definite moving dates, it will only be them that are holding things up as we are ready to move and the vendor is willing to move out whenever. Watch this space. xx


Make sure you tell the solicitor that. And how eager you are to get into your new home.
I'll keep watching. I hope you get a good date.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning. It was ours yesterday not that you would have noticed. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I'm sorry that you didn't even get a meal out.????
Happy belated anniversary.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Time for a change until I can get a better photo.xxxx


It won't be long!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I ordered her dress today for her christening. It's June 15th.


Aww, that looks beautiful, can't wait to see it on her!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I ordered her dress today for her christening. It's June 15th.


I'll have to see the picture of it on her because my browser doesn't want to show me this picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home again. I called to give Albert some flowers but I didn't do my weekly shop JINX. There's enough stuff in for a few days and I'm back up Stephens tomorrow to get my tyres changed. I've no more news today so I'm off for a catchup.


Why buy a bunch of groceries that are just going to sit in the fridge while you are away for the weekend.
Have a lovely weekend with the family.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some photos of my latest pieces of felt.


Very creative and colourful.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Off to see the solicitor this afternoon to see if we can work out some definite moving dates, it will only be them that are holding things up as we are ready to move and the vendor is willing to move out whenever. Watch this space. xx


Good luck, be firm but smiley!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from the silk mill


Wonderful pictures. I'm sure that place gets noisy when the machines all get going. I can't believe that the spools are so small. I've seen the wool cones at Romney in Toronto and they are huge.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It is pouring with rain, which is very much needed for the gardens and it smells wonderful outside. Needless to say a certain pussy cat refuses to go out!
> 
> I am going to another open studio today, this time it is my felt tutor and a tapestry weaver. Then I have to get myself organized as tomorrow I am attending a workshop on designing for textiles. Not sure what that entails except that I have to take drawing implements and I shall be well and truly out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. x


You'll be fine, good to be challenged sometimes!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Lovely day out in London with my friend, quick turn around when I get home to go to this pizza party at the charity shop :sm16: Laters!! Xxxx


I'm sure the pizza party was enjoyable.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:43 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). Sunny again. I don't know if I can handle it. :sm01: I went for a walk on the walking path behind Whitby City Hall at lunchtime. I've been put on another team at work as my team has been disbanded. So I'm back to mandatory overtime next week. Oh well, I need the money fro the new car. The faster I can pay it off, the happier I'll be.
> Knit Night was lovely last night. A lot of laughs and silly talk, and planning for the fibre festival this weekend. I probably won't be going. It would be nice to see yarn from different suppliers but I don't really need any at the moment. This fibre festival also includes a yarn crawl for the rest of the summer. THAT I enjoy, so I may purchase one of their passports. I'll probably go back to the yarn store and sit on the "porch" with the owner.


Glad you got your overtime back, not nice to spend so long at work but it will be a means to an end. Would lave to do the yarn crawl with you!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Washing done, bed changed. Mr P has a new sat nav for the car and I've made him a case for it. He is now going to 'play' with it. So I am ready for a load of questions.
> 
> In the meantime I will do some embroidery.


My car apparently will bond with my satellite GPS. I haven't tried it yet. I wonder how it will display on the big screen on my dash which is twice the size of my GPS unit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. This going back and forth is not a lot of fun. Great to see my friends and family, but that's about it. xxxooo


How many more trips until all the stuff is moved south?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It won't be long!! xxxx


????????????xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. Although, I'm feeling like crap today.


I hope you are feeling better today. Maybe open up all the windows if the weather allows.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure the pizza party was enjoyable.


Not so much sadly! Although the pizza was straight out of the oven when I collected it, they are such a disorganised bunch, it was cold by the time we got to eat it and it wasn't all that nice anyway!! Hey ho, it was an exercise in getting to know each other even though we already know each other!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My car apparently will bond with my satellite GPS. I haven't tried it yet. I wonder how it will display on the big screen on my dash which is twice the size of my GPS unit.


Oooh, interesting!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Our provincial legislation has paid $10Billion to ensure people can buy alcohol at corner stores, breaking a contract with the current provider. And they have cut education, daycare, and health spending to do it. And now they have given themselves an extended vacation. It makes me want to drink heavily. Now I can do it easily.


----------



## nitz8catz

The International Joint Commission on water levels in Lake Ontario has visited the Toronto Islands to see the flooding. Lake Ontario and the St Lawrence river that empties from it are at the highest levels in their history and we haven't reached the peak yet. Everyone is trying to convince the Commission to open the floodgate at Cornwall, which they don't want to do because it will flood Montreal further down. Montreal needs to build a bypass like Winnipeg and some sea walls along the river to protect their lower areas. All the areas around Lake Ontario already have sandbag walls in place and have pumps moving water out of sensitive areas. We still have a couple of feet to go before Port Hope's piers start to flood, but we don't have much beach at the moment and the walkway along the lake is flooded again.

http://toronto.citynews.ca/video/2019/06/05/lake-ontario-water-levels-reach-all-time-high/


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Not so much sadly! Although the pizza was straight out of the oven when I collected it, they are such a disorganised bunch, it was cold by the time we got to eat it and it wasn't all that nice anyway!! Hey ho, it was an exercise in getting to know each other even though we already know each other!!!


Sorry about the pizza. I hope the conversation was nice at least.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Glad you got your overtime back, not nice to spend so long at work but it will be a means to an end. Would lave to do the yarn crawl with you!! xxxx


That would be nice to yak with you while we are driving from store to store.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself, so I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not so much sadly! Although the pizza was straight out of the oven when I collected it, they are such a disorganised bunch, it was cold by the time we got to eat it and it wasn't all that nice anyway!! Hey ho, it was an exercise in getting to know each other even though we already know each other!!!


Sorry about that but then again you did say you weren't very hungry anyway. Are you having a relaxing at home day today? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Well then when your cupboard is bare at the end of the week you cannot blame me. My grocery list is never ending. It is so nice to call in the order and have Flo or Mr. Wonderful drive through the pick up zone and bring what I need home. I believe I have saved hundreds of dollars this year by not being tempted by impulse purchases. 


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home again. I called to give Albert some flowers but I didn't do my weekly shop JINX. There's enough stuff in for a few days and I'm back up Stephens tomorrow to get my tyres changed. I've no more news today so I'm off for a catchup.


----------



## jinx

I use to get irritated with the kids because they would fix things for me, but not show me how to do it. Now I realize the way to make fixes keeps changing and even the experts have to try a few things before they figure it out. I do know many things are much easier to do nowadays than they were even 2 or 3 years ago.


grandma susan said:


> We can't be good at everything jinx haha. I'm sure I'll find out what it is for me one of these days.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you got good news at the solicitor. Wish you would have had done something a little extra special for your anniversary. Well, working on getting a new home is special.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Off to see the solicitor this afternoon to see if we can work out some definite moving dates, it will only be them that are holding things up as we are ready to move and the vendor is willing to move out whenever. Watch this space. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Enjoy your outings and share you results with us.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It is pouring with rain, which is very much needed for the gardens and it smells wonderful outside. Needless to say a certain pussy cat refuses to go out!
> 
> I am going to another open studio today, this time it is my felt tutor and a tapestry weaver. Then I have to get myself organized as tomorrow I am attending a workshop on designing for textiles. Not sure what that entails except that I have to take drawing implements and I shall be well and truly out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. x


----------



## jinx

Morning. It sounds like your work is in upheaval recently. Guess they have to change things to accommodate the changes made by the government?


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:43 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). Sunny again. I don't know if I can handle it. :sm01: I went for a walk on the walking path behind Whitby City Hall at lunchtime. I've been put on another team at work as my team has been disbanded. So I'm back to mandatory overtime next week. Oh well, I need the money fro the new car. The faster I can pay it off, the happier I'll be.
> Knit Night was lovely last night. A lot of laughs and silly talk, and planning for the fibre festival this weekend. I probably won't be going. It would be nice to see yarn from different suppliers but I don't really need any at the moment. This fibre festival also includes a yarn crawl for the rest of the summer. THAT I enjoy, so I may purchase one of their passports. I'll probably go back to the yarn store and sit on the "porch" with the owner.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you got good news at the solicitor. Wish you would have had done something a little extra special for your anniversary. Well, working on getting a new home is special.


Perhaps next year, our 50th, but won't hold my breath. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Cheeky madam, how dare she have a go at you!!! Obviously, once a sergeant major, always a sergeant major!
> :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


and once a buckshee private, always a rebel!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Do you want me to poke that ex sm in the eyes? For you. I really could do it the mood I've been in this week. I'm like a petulant child, whose not getting her own way. I'm arguing with myself, and as for poor Alberts picture on the wall it's been told off more times than enough. ???????? sending you hugs. Who does she think she is? Xxx


She thinks she's still in charge. Which is sad really because she does nothing much. She is very good with money though.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll never believe this, but guess what's moved into a field opposite our rental, yep, a flock of sheep, they took their time but they've caught us up. xx :sm15: :sm15:


That's wonderful! They were missing you. Clever how they scented you out.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> And as for you Miss Saxy ❣ don't take any guff from anyone. You've got your priorities exactly where they should be.
> You make us all proud, so she can just go on with her miserable self.
> We love you ????


Thank you Angela, and all of you. I knew you'd all agree with me.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London! I am on my way to town to meet up with my friend Barbara, she recently came back from Sri Lanka, where she went for a wedding after being told in no uncertain terms by everybody not to go due to the recent terrorist attack. The mad brave 78 year old went anyway! I expect I shall see a lot of photos today!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! Xxxx


Good for her. I hope she had a wonderful time.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Have fun, I don't I would let that stop me too. Especially at 78 ! That's pretty much do whatever you want time.


So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our provincial legislation has paid $10Billion to ensure people can buy alcohol at corner stores, breaking a contract with the current provider. And they have cut education, daycare, and health spending to do it. And now they have given themselves an extended vacation. It makes me want to drink heavily. Now I can do it easily.


I'd say leg it over here but I think we're all in the same boat now, with these ridiculous cut backs and corresponding pay outs! It' is quite depressing. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The International Joint Commission on water levels in Lake Ontario has visited the Toronto Islands to see the flooding. Lake Ontario and the St Lawrence river that empties from it are at the highest levels in their history and we haven't reached the peak yet. Everyone is trying to convince the Commission to open the floodgate at Cornwall, which they don't want to do because it will flood Montreal further down. Montreal needs to build a bypass like Winnipeg and some sea walls along the river to protect their lower areas. All the areas around Lake Ontario already have sandbag walls in place and have pumps moving water out of sensitive areas. We still have a couple of feet to go before Port Hope's piers start to flood, but we don't have much beach at the moment and the walkway along the lake is flooded again.
> 
> http://toronto.citynews.ca/video/2019/06/05/lake-ontario-water-levels-reach-all-time-high/


Oh dear, that IS depressing, a huge problem and they are still talking about it instead of doing something!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the pizza. I hope the conversation was nice at least.


We did find out some things about each other that we didn't previously know, after playing a game where you had to write down something unusual that you did in the past and we had to guess who said what! Some of them didn't quite get it. The only male there put down that he used to go to cubs and scouts so we kind of guessed that it was him.....!!! Nobody got that I did a bungee jump in NZ while out there for my son's wedding!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about that but then again you did say you weren't very hungry anyway. Are you having a relaxing at home day today? xxxx


Not really too relaxing, catching up on some of the jobs I have been too busy to do, just did some ironing!! All stuff that doesn't generally need ironing but DH seems to have lost the plot about hanging things up to dry properly......!!! Have also blocked a couple more squares and ripped half of one after discovering a boo-boo while blocking it!! Also, some drew my attention to a Paint by Numbers App and now I'm hooked on it!! Just did this one for fun but there are hundreds more!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> So what am I doing wrong?


Well, she doesn't have a husband.....just sayin'!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Good for her. I hope she had a wonderful time.


She did indeed, saw loads of photos and the outfits were spectacular, absolutely everything hired, even the flowers, not real as they would wilt in the heat. Even quite minor guests hired their ensembles, it is a very poor country! I have asked Barbara to send me a couple of photos to show you how lovely it was! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps next year, our 50th, but won't hold my breath. xx :sm16:


Hope it's better than mine, which passed without comment!!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and once a buckshee private, always a rebel!


That's my girl!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It is pouring with rain, which is very much needed for the gardens and it smells wonderful outside. Needless to say a certain pussy cat refuses to go out!
> 
> I am going to another open studio today, this time it is my felt tutor and a tapestry weaver. Then I have to get myself organized as tomorrow I am attending a workshop on designing for textiles. Not sure what that entails except that I have to take drawing implements and I shall be well and truly out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. x


Sounds like fun even if a bit intimidating for you.

It was very wet here last evening and early this morning, but appears to be dry for now. Not sure what my plans are for today, but I'm sure I'll get up to something. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I ordered her dress today for her christening. It's June 15th.


That is lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:43 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). Sunny again. I don't know if I can handle it. :sm01: I went for a walk on the walking path behind Whitby City Hall at lunchtime. I've been put on another team at work as my team has been disbanded. So I'm back to mandatory overtime next week. Oh well, I need the money fro the new car. The faster I can pay it off, the happier I'll be.
> Knit Night was lovely last night. A lot of laughs and silly talk, and planning for the fibre festival this weekend. I probably won't be going. It would be nice to see yarn from different suppliers but I don't really need any at the moment. This fibre festival also includes a yarn crawl for the rest of the summer. THAT I enjoy, so I may purchase one of their passports. I'll probably go back to the yarn store and sit on the "porch" with the owner.


I guess it's not a bad thing, then, that you are on another team if you can still get overtime to help you out with your car payments. Enjoy your weekend. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry that you didn't even get a meal out.????
> Happy belated anniversary.


From me, too, Jacky. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> How many more trips until all the stuff is moved south?


I think at least a couple more but probably at least three as he also needs to get the airplane down there -- which he plans to fly down at some point. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think at least a couple more but probably at least three as he also needs to get the airplane down there -- which he plans to fly down at some point. xxxooo


Glad to hear you won't be towing it!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad to hear you won't be towing it!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That's wonderful! They were missing you. Clever how they scented you out.


Huh. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> So what am I doing wrong?


Saying yes to the wrong things? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We did find out some things about each other that we didn't previously know, after playing a game where you had to write down something unusual that you did in the past and we had to guess who said what! Some of them didn't quite get it. The only male there put down that he used to go to cubs and scouts so we kind of guessed that it was him.....!!! Nobody got that I did a bungee jump in NZ while out there for my son's wedding!!!


Ha ha not the quiet, white haired little lady they thought. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not really too relaxing, catching up on some of the jobs I have been too busy to do, just did some ironing!! All stuff that doesn't generally need ironing but DH seems to have lost the plot about hanging things up to dry properly......!!! Have also blocked a couple more squares and ripped half of one after discovering a boo-boo while blocking it!! Also, some drew my attention to a Paint by Numbers App and now I'm hooked on it!! Just did this one for fun but there are hundreds more!!!xxxx


2nd childhood starting obviously. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope it's better than mine, which passed without comment!!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Sort of what I'm expecting. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Jacky. xxxooo


Thanks Pam.xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> Panda will be Jacky's non-mobile retreat.


As long as it's private that could be a great idea.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Back from the solicitors, aren't they young these days, apparently she's good friends with our sellers solicitor who used to be her boss. Have stressed that we will be homeless by the 26th and she said it depends on how long the other solicitors take but would have a word with her and see what she can do. Now to work on the seller on Sunday, see how quickly she really would move. So that's all we can do for now, roll on Sunday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I thought it might be appropriate now we no longer own the barn, will try and get a better one once we've moved in. I didn't realise they changed all the posts when it was done. xx


It still says you live in mid-Wales. That'll fool any stalker you might have, looking for your new home in mid-Wales!


----------



## London Girl

Just some pictures from Sri Lanka!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from the silk mill


That looks like a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some photos of my latest pieces of felt.


The colour mixes are magic. You really are a genius.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> We can't be good at everything jinx haha. I'm sure I'll find out what it is for me one of these days.


First and foremost you are a great friend, and I'm glad you're mine.


----------



## SaxonLady

amysunder said:


> Looks like a nice place to visit! If only I lived closer...????


Nowhere here is far from an airport!!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I ordered her dress today for her christening. It's June 15th.


She will look the greatest. I can't wait to see her in it.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> That's our wedding anniversary. xx


That's a good portent.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning. It was ours yesterday not that you would have noticed. xx :sm16: :sm16:


You're right. I didn't. Sorry.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It is pouring with rain, which is very much needed for the gardens and it smells wonderful outside. Needless to say a certain pussy cat refuses to go out!
> 
> I am going to another open studio today, this time it is my felt tutor and a tapestry weaver. Then I have to get myself organized as tomorrow I am attending a workshop on designing for textiles. Not sure what that entails except that I have to take drawing implements and I shall be well and truly out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. x


If you really are out of your comfort zone it will be worth it. You'll come out of it even better.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, she doesn't have a husband.....just sayin'!!! xxxx


You are so right. The answer to all my 'why? s'


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Saying yes to the wrong things? xx


I don't get as far as saying yes. It is assumed.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just some pictures from Sri Lanka!


Their weddings are pretty.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> 2nd childhood starting obviously. xxxx :sm23:


I must be on my 4th or 5th by now!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from the solicitors, aren't they young these days, apparently she's good friends with our sellers solicitor who used to be her boss. Have stressed that we will be homeless by the 26th and she said it depends on how long the other solicitors take but would have a word with her and see what she can do. Now to work on the seller on Sunday, see how quickly she really would move. So that's all we can do for now, roll on Sunday. xx


Yep, you really have done all you can, you can lead a horse to water........! Hope what you have accomplished today means you can hop from rental to home in one go!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It still says you live in mid-Wales. That'll fool any stalker you might have, looking for your new home in mid-Wales!


Forgot about that bit, will go and see if I can change it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just some pictures from Sri Lanka!


It's amazing how much even the poorest families will spend on weddings out there isn't it? Very smart though. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, you really have done all you can, you can lead a horse to water........! Hope what you have accomplished today means you can hop from rental to home in one go!!! xxxx


Could we really be that lucky after all the troubles we've had? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello My International Sisters, just thought it was about time I updated my avatar, and as I am making a Winter hat, to match my jacket, I thought I would use the photo I just luck, to make sure it fits. Fortunately, it fits, but I might need to begin again, with larger needle tips. Anyway, let me know what you think about it, and I will go from there! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Could we really be that lucky after all the troubles we've had? xxxx


I think we are all hoping that it does happen like that for you, because of all the speed bumps that were strewn throughout your rehoming journey! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Honestly, I struggle with that daily. Many many times the need wine
> 
> Bahahahaha❣❣❣
> Auto correct wins again ????????????
> 
> That was suppose to say the BED WINS. But my phone changed it to NEED WINE .
> Well at least my phone is admitting it has a problem.





London Girl said:


> It knows you so well!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


We all throughly believe you; these smart phones work so hard at keeping us informed, and busy, that they don'thave time to rest, so they use the wine, as a relaxant! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Forgot about that bit, will go and see if I can change it. xx


Yay, you did it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's amazing how much even the poorest families will spend on weddings out there isn't it? Very smart though. xxxx


It is and it's a shame but I think they save up for it from when their daughters are babies! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Could we really be that lucky after all the troubles we've had? xxxx


I have complete confidence in your legal team!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello My International Sisters, just thought it was about time I updated my avatar, and as I am making a Winter hat, to match my jacket, I thought I would use the photo I just luck, to make sure it fits. Fortunately, it fits, but I might need to begin again, with larger needle tips. Anyway, let me know what you think about it, and I will go from there! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


The hat, your jacket and your lovely self look perfect!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello My International Sisters, just thought it was about time I updated my avatar, and as I am making a Winter hat, to match my jacket, I thought I would use the photo I just luck, to make sure it fits. Fortunately, it fits, but I might need to begin again, with larger needle tips. Anyway, let me know what you think about it, and I will go from there! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


The hat and jacket both look great and so do you! :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay, you did it!! xxxx


And added UK after. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And added UK after. xxxx :sm23:


Well, done! I got mine changed to our Arizona location last week. Only took me 2+ months! :sm16: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well, done! I got mine changed to our Arizona location last week. Only took me 2+ months! :sm16: :sm01: xxxooo


I only did it because Saxy pointed it out. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I only did it because Saxy pointed it out. xx :sm16:


Aren't we the pair?!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hello My International Sisters, just thought it was about time I updated my avatar, and as I am making a Winter hat, to match my jacket, I thought I would use the photo I just luck, to make sure it fits. Fortunately, it fits, but I might need to begin again, with larger needle tips. Anyway, let me know what you think about it, and I will go from there! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Lovely photo Judi xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens and glad to come to bed because, bless them. ,,,,,they've got music videos on to and they all sound the same to me. All the women seem to be shaking their bits and I'd rather come on kp then read my book. 

After buying my tyres, I got a reminder from the firm I took my car to last year to tell me that my MOT was due, so there's some more money. It just seems to be one thing after another. Then I have Richards 21st this month. I want to get him something sentimental but he says he prefers money. 

It's been pouring with rain today and oh so cold.....I don't know where the summer is. I think my mood is lighter today. The tunnels not black it's getting to be a light grey. 

I shall catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Well then when your cupboard is bare at the end of the week you cannot blame me. My grocery list is never ending. It is so nice to call in the order and have Flo or Mr. Wonderful drive through the pick up zone and bring what I need home. I believe I have saved hundreds of dollars this year by not being tempted by impulse purchases.


I've thought about ordering my food but it's part of my week. I go round the supermarket, pay for it, then (this is where I miss my Albert) put it in the cupboards, fridge and freezer. Then I sit in a chair for a few minutes because I'm whacked having carried them into the house....it is what it is. ????


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Hello My International Sisters, just thought it was about time I updated my avatar, and as I am making a Winter hat, to match my jacket, I thought I would use the photo I just luck, to make sure it fits. Fortunately, it fits, but I might need to begin again, with larger needle tips. Anyway, let me know what you think about it, and I will go from there! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Looking good Judi, I think it will be great as your new avatar


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens and glad to come to bed because, bless them. ,,,,,they've got music videos on to and they all sound the same to me. All the women seem to be shaking their bits and I'd rather come on kp then read my book.
> 
> After buying my tyres, I got a reminder from the firm I took my car to last year to tell me that my MOT was due, so there's some more money. It just seems to be one thing after another. Then I have Richards 21st this month. I want to get him something sentimental but he says he prefers money.
> 
> It's been pouring with rain today and oh so cold.....I don't know where the summer is. I think my mood is lighter today. The tunnels not black it's getting to be a light grey.
> 
> I shall catch up now.


It's DD 21st in August, I don't know what we are getting for her, I expect she might like money too


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Aren't we the pair?!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


Yes but we have had a lot going on in our lives. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Looking good Judi, I think it will be great as your new avatar


Hi Rebecca, long time no see but then I suppose you're back in work now looking forward to the next holiday. xx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:
 

> We saw some of that Devastating Weather, are the houses, and other buildings, built to specifications suitable for Tornados; or is there no such thing. In my area, any new buildings have to be built to a specific Code, which includes windspeed, and buildings built to the Codes for Adelaide, cannot be placed in Regional Areas, because of the difference in Wind Speed conditions!
> I am so glad that you, and your family, got through it! xoxoxo


I don't think there is such a code that could withstand a tornado. Not when they can rip entire buildings off their foundation.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> That's our wedding anniversary. xx


Awwww????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning. It was ours yesterday not that you would have noticed. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Happy day after your anniversary ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It is pouring with rain, which is very much needed for the gardens and it smells wonderful outside. Needless to say a certain pussy cat refuses to go out!
> 
> I am going to another open studio today, this time it is my felt tutor and a tapestry weaver. Then I have to get myself organized as tomorrow I am attending a workshop on designing for textiles. Not sure what that entails except that I have to take drawing implements and I shall be well and truly out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. x


You'll be fantastic because your a genius crafter ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Happy day after your anniversary ????


Thank you. xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> The International Joint Commission on water levels in Lake Ontario has visited the Toronto Islands to see the flooding. Lake Ontario and the St Lawrence river that empties from it are at the highest levels in their history and we haven't reached the peak yet. Everyone is trying to convince the Commission to open the floodgate at Cornwall, which they don't want to do because it will flood Montreal further down. Montreal needs to build a bypass like Winnipeg and some sea walls along the river to protect their lower areas. All the areas around Lake Ontario already have sandbag walls in place and have pumps moving water out of sensitive areas. We still have a couple of feet to go before Port Hope's piers start to flood, but we don't have much beach at the moment and the walkway along the lake is flooded again.
> 
> http://toronto.citynews.ca/video/2019/06/05/lake-ontario-water-levels-reach-all-time-high/


We've alot of flooding like that here to. It's scary.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> So what am I doing wrong?


Your........ Not doing whatever you want lol..... ❣


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Not really too relaxing, catching up on some of the jobs I have been too busy to do, just did some ironing!! All stuff that doesn't generally need ironing but DH seems to have lost the plot about hanging things up to dry properly......!!! Have also blocked a couple more squares and ripped half of one after discovering a boo-boo while blocking it!! Also, some drew my attention to a Paint by Numbers App and now I'm hooked on it!! Just did this one for fun but there are hundreds more!!!xxxx


Some of those make great embroidery projects. And quilt squares too ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Just some pictures from Sri Lanka!


So beautiful ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but we have had a lot going on in our lives. xx


Exactly! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I don't get as far as saying yes. It is assumed.


Then say "no" you've a right to be happy. If your not happy doing something..... Stop worrying about others feelings and worry about your own.
If any friend gets upset at that, well then they don't belong in your life.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello My International Sisters, just thought it was about time I updated my avatar, and as I am making a Winter hat, to match my jacket, I thought I would use the photo I just luck, to make sure it fits. Fortunately, it fits, but I might need to begin again, with larger needle tips. Anyway, let me know what you think about it, and I will go from there! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


I LOVE IT ????????????????????????????????????????????
You look downright gorgeous ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've thought about ordering my food but it's part of my week. I go round the supermarket, pay for it, then (this is where I miss my Albert) put it in the cupboards, fridge and freezer. Then I sit in a chair for a few minutes because I'm whacked having carried them into the house....it is what it is. ????


My heart aches for you my dearest friend. Because I know you put on that strong brave face, and all the while walking around with your heart in pieces.
Love you ????


----------



## linkan

That's me caught up y'all.
Time to eat a bite and get ready for sewing circle


----------



## Xiang

We have Whales in Spencer Gulf today, I haven't heard of, or seen them up here, for a couple of years; but I am guessing that they would have had a look around the places and headed back out to the on their way to the Bight! We are quite fortunate here sometimes, in that we have had Seals, Penguins, Sun Fish, Dolphins and Whales, come and visit this beautiful region; although I will admit that some of those animals might have been a little lost, but some of them continue to come to visit every few years! The Whales have their Nursery along a section of " The Great Austradian Bight, and Spencers Gulf (I live at the top of this Gulf) is just before the Eastern Edge of the Bight!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> ,
> 
> Taco casserole sounds good!


Only if it is made the way I like it!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful does not like messy food. He might like the taste of it, but not the messiness. So he doe not eat it. Spaghetti, corn on the cob and taco's are food he avoids. Recently I found soft taco boats and those he will eat. However he prefers I replace the taco shell with pasta and make a taco casserole. ????????


I love these little Taco Boats, They are just the right size for me, hos DH will often have 2, or 3, of them for his meal - when I first met him, he actually had no concept of having had enough to eat, and he was constantly feeling overful, and very uncomfortable; and I had to teach him how to know when to stop eating, so that he was much more comfortable, after the meal! 
It was really strange doing that, but he doesn't seem to have the indication of fullness; which most of us are born with! I did ask him about it, and he told me that he never feels full, until quite awhile after he begins to feel uncomfortable! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Hello ladies. Made it back from my visit to Olympia. All seems to be good there and it was good to visit with my parents and my sister. My sister's DH is just like Mr. Ric so it's like we're talking about the same person! We can so relate to each other! :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


I'm happy that you had a great visit with your family, I bet they were pleased to see you also!
I think the majority of men are the same; or so similar, that it isn't worth looking for their differences!
I also think that all of those men, would say the same thing about women, except it might be more derogatory; no matter how much they profess their love for us.
I think I might borrow the book " Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus; just to see what the author had to say about men and women in the time it was written!
Have any of you, read this book? If so, what were your thoughts on it? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I'm happy that you had a great visit with your family, I bet they were pleased to see you also!
> I think the majority of men are the same; or so similar, that it isn't worth looking for their differences!
> I also think that all of those men, would say the same thing about women, except it might be more derogatory; no matter how much they profess their love for us.
> I think I might borrow the book " Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus; just to see what the author had to say about men and women in the time it was written!
> Have any of you, read this book? If so, what were your thoughts on it? xoxoxo


I agree. I read that book at least 20 years ago. Found it very informative. I think it was worth reading. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We eat entirely different food than you do. I find your menu fascinating, but do not make most of them. I believe his favorite meal would be a t-bone steak with baked potatoes and schaum torte for dessert.


That would be mine also, with occasional changes to Rump Steak, or a beautiful Pork chop! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Pretty good choice, the dessert looks lovely if you've got a sweet tooth. xx


I have a sweet tooth, and would love the dessert, but it would be called a pavlova here! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I think that would taste good, with the mushrooms either way. Next time we have bacon, I think I will have to have mushrooms, as well! xoxoxo





London Girl said:


> Don't forget to report back!! xxxx


You might have to wait til at least Tuesday, our shopping day is Monday, then we might have bacon sandwiches for tea; but I think we will more probable that they will be for lunch, or tea on Tuesday! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 9'C (48'F), And it's raining.
> I had to take the ECO mode off on the car last night. The other drivers are nuts. I would have been sitting at the end of the runway to the highway forever. I do like heated seats.
> Changes continue at work. One fellow has cleared all his personal belongings from his cubicle, so he will either be moving or leaving soon.
> I ripped out the purple colour on my mosaic and took out the last two rows of blue. I've reknit those last two rows in gray and I'm starting the mosaic again with the purple and gray reversed. I don't have enough of the blue to do the next section in blue, which is why I was using the purple. I think it looks a little better.


I think so as well! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> He sounds like he is very good at Procastination! I hope he gets around to getting those papers done! xoxoxo





Barn-dweller said:


> Still waiting. xx :sm16:


SMH .... ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I never get bored while reading your missives. You put everything in so I feel very close to you.


Neither do I, Susan! You write very well! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's in the genes!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





SaxonLady said:


> Bossy? Me? When?


Saxy, could she have been speaking of someone else, perhaps! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I like peanut butter sandwiches with it too but I don't always have it because......????.......I'm allergic to peanuts.....????


So you like playing Russian Roulette sometimes, only with Peanuts, instead of guns! SMH xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> That's what I thought being honest up front would have been so much better for Jen and her DH!


That kind of thing, is what some people think in being thoughtful, but it is only being deceitful! When one has a new baby, and Mum is breastfeeding, then anytime within the next 6 months, if mum has to do too much, then she won't have any energy left, for her body to produce the babies milk! That happened to me with DD2; If that happens tho, all is not lost, because the supply can be re- established! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That kind of thing, is what some people think in being thoughtful, but it is only being deceitful! When one has a new baby, and Mum is breastfeeding, then anytime within the next 6 months, if mum has to do too much, then she won't have any energy left, for her body to produce the babies milk! That happened to me with DD2; If that happens tho, all is not lost, because the supply can be re- established! xoxoxo


She had been worried about that. She isn't getting as much when she tries to pump. I think she is feeding her too often. Pretty much Rosebud is using her as a pacifier or binky is what we've always called them. 
Her lactation specialist agrees with me.

BUT ..
She also told me she is forcing herself to eat because she has no appetite. But knows she had to eat for the baby to get proper nutrition from her. Stress isn't helping anything either. I try to get her and the baby and take her out of the house about every other day... And sometimes I'm there days in a row to try to help her out. I go home at night though.


----------



## linkan

I don't know if you ladies remember Lisa and I have talked about our friend Marla ? She taught me how to quilt and embroider. She's the head of our sewing circle. So tonight she brought a gift for Marcelina... It's so precious y'all.

DH took the pic, I look like a floating head lol ????????


----------



## linkan

She did it by hand. You have to zoom in to see the butterfly's she stitched on. It. Now she has two precious things. June's banner and this quilt ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Thanks judi. I feel a bit better now I know I wasn't doing it wrong. I just wasn't giving it time.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I bought a punnet of 'wonky' strawberries yesterday and they were much cheaper than the perfectly shaped ones, but the taste is just the same. x


I would really prefer the "Wonky" strawberries, because they are grown properly, and are usually much better quality, than those massive, tasteless Strawberries! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I haven't got anyone to help either but can usually dig around on line and find out what I need, it took me most of yesterday afternoon but did eventually get my printer and router to talk to each other so DH can now print all the various documents we are accumulating. Think he was quite impressed. xx


And so he should have been! As the Barn, you were doing many things, that would not have been accepted by many other women! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You'd like it here then, we have a farmer's market behind city hall every Saturday morning and a farmer's market in the hardware store parking lot every Wednesday afternoon. Every town and village to the east of us also have farmer's markets and highway 2 heading east has farmer's stands all summer long.


That would be amazing, farm fresh food. My parents lived ona farm, the dad retired, until they could no longer do the work, and they used to supply me with meat, eggs and milk; and sometimes even mulberries! All nice fresh food, and very tasty! They also raised meat birds, so whenever we had chicken, I had been raised free range, and it was the size of a small turkey, and had plenty of meat for a couple of meals! xoxoxo.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I don't know if you ladies remember Lisa and I have talked about our friend Marla ? She taught me how to quilt and embroider. She's the head of our sewing circle. So tonight she brought a gift for Marcelina... It's so precious y'all.
> 
> DH took the pic, I look like a floating head lol ????????


That is really beautiful


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cool, damp and breezy Surrey. Off to do workshop. Catch you later.

Happy Saturday xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from, I'm sad to report, a damp, black skied Norfolk. Not used to this at all. Change the damp to wet. It's raining. Nothing planned for today so will try and have a knitting day. Off to see the bungalow tomorrow, hope I still like it :sm23: Of course I will can't wait to get in there. Our little cottage we've rented is way too small I'm getting quite claustrophobic, it's literally a 2 up 2 down with the bathroom squashed between to 2 bedrooms upstairs with no outside window. The kitchen has barely any working surface and I am having great difficulty producing my culinary delights but we are surviving. Not sure how we existed before freezers but I'm sure missing mine. Right off to get my knitting out have a good weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens and glad to come to bed because, bless them. ,,,,,they've got music videos on to and they all sound the same to me. All the women seem to be shaking their bits and I'd rather come on kp then read my book.
> 
> After buying my tyres, I got a reminder from the firm I took my car to last year to tell me that my MOT was due, so there's some more money. It just seems to be one thing after another. Then I have Richards 21st this month. I want to get him something sentimental but he says he prefers money.
> 
> It's been pouring with rain today and oh so cold.....I don't know where the summer is. I think my mood is lighter today. The tunnels not black it's getting to be a light grey.
> 
> I shall catch up now.


Glad there is light at the end of your tunnel!! We're in the same boat, you and I, firstly, my car is also due an MOT and service, I really must book that on Monday!! Secondly, my DD is 50 this year and I have no idea what to get her, I don't think money would do it but maybe. We are going on a spa break in October together as I am 70 this year also but other than treating her to that, I have no idea what to get her. Maybe I'll get her to give me a list?

We've had a miserable couple of days here too, cold, windy and wet here today, although tomorrow is supposed to be much better, hope it is for you too!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, I'm sad to report, a damp, black skied Norfolk. Not used to this at all. Change the damp to wet. It's raining. Nothing planned for today so will try and have a knitting day. Off to see the bungalow tomorrow, hope I still like it :sm23: Of course I will can't wait to get in there. Our little cottage we've rented is way too small I'm getting quite claustrophobic, it's literally a 2 up 2 down with the bathroom squashed between to 2 bedrooms upstairs with no outside window. The kitchen has barely any working surface and I am having great difficulty producing my culinary delights but we are surviving. Not sure how we existed before freezers but I'm sure missing mine. Right off to get my knitting out have a good weekend. xx


I'm so excited for you, I love the Avatar change. Does this mean you have to change your name to bungalow dweller? ???? 
You'll be in there before you know it. ????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's DD 21st in August, I don't know what we are getting for her, I expect she might like money too


Hello dear, good to see you here!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> That is really beautiful


There she is! I've not seen you lately, is it me? Did I just not see you? 
Thank you, she did a beautiful job. It was very sweet of her.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm so excited for you, I love the Avatar change. Does this mean you have to change your name to bungalow dweller? ????
> You'll be in there before you know it. ????


I did wonder about that, our e-mail address also refers to the barn but just can't be bothered to go through all the hassle of telling everyone we've changed it, so will probably leave barn-dweller as well. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Some of those make great embroidery projects. And quilt squares too ????


Yes, they would, I've just finished and extremely colourful peacock and I can see you putting that on a project bag, very much like your owl!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Glad there is light at the end of your tunnel!! We're in the same boat, you and I, firstly, my car is also due an MOT and service, I really must book that on Monday!! Secondly, my DD is 50 this year and I have no idea what to get her, I don't think money would do it but maybe. We are going on a spa break in October together as I am 70 this year also but other than treating her to that, I have no idea what to get her. Maybe I'll get her to give me a list?
> 
> We've had a miserable couple of days here too, cold, windy and wet here today, although tomorrow is supposed to be much better, hope it is for you too!! xxxx


My parents got smart, there are so many of us that for birthdays you get a card with your age in dollars inside.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Then say "no" you've a right to be happy. If your not happy doing something..... Stop worrying about others feelings and worry about your own.
> If any friend gets upset at that, well then they don't belong in your life.


Well said Angela!! xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool, damp and breezy Surrey. Off to do workshop. Catch you later.
> 
> Happy Saturday xx


Have fun ❣


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad there is light at the end of your tunnel!! We're in the same boat, you and I, firstly, my car is also due an MOT and service, I really must book that on Monday!! Secondly, my DD is 50 this year and I have no idea what to get her, I don't think money would do it but maybe. We are going on a spa break in October together as I am 70 this year also but other than treating her to that, I have no idea what to get her. Maybe I'll get her to give me a list?
> 
> We've had a miserable couple of days here too, cold, windy and wet here today, although tomorrow is supposed to be much better, hope it is for you too!! xxxx


Must be something with the time of the year Panda needs his first MOT at the end of the month. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I did wonder about that, our e-mail address also refers to the barn but just can't be bothered to go through all the hassle of telling everyone we've changed it, so will probably leave barn-dweller as well. xx


Well it's still true.. You were a barn dweller lol.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Yes, they would, I've just finished and extremely colourful peacock and I can see you putting that on a project bag, very much like your owl!! xxxx


That's the one you pictured on here right? That was very pretty.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well said Angela!! xx


????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I love these little Taco Boats, They are just the right size for me, hos DH will often have 2, or 3, of them for his meal - when I first met him, he actually had no concept of having had enough to eat, and he was constantly feeling overful, and very uncomfortable; and I had to teach him how to know when to stop eating, so that he was much more comfortable, after the meal!
> It was really strange doing that, but he doesn't seem to have the indication of fullness; which most of us are born with! I did ask him about it, and he told me that he never feels full, until quite awhile after he begins to feel uncomfortable! ????????????


I've heard it said that your brain takes 20 minutes to catch up with your stomach and you can put away an awful lot more food in that time!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

Okay ladies have a cuppa on me it's 6am so I'm off to try to sleep. ????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You might have to wait til at least Tuesday, our shopping day is Monday, then we might have bacon sandwiches for tea; but I think we will more probable that they will be for lunch, or tea on Tuesday! xoxoxo


Happy to wait!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She had been worried about that. She isn't getting as much when she tries to pump. I think she is feeding her too often. Pretty much Rosebud is using her as a pacifier or binky is what we've always called them.
> Her lactation specialist agrees with me.
> 
> BUT ..
> She also told me she is forcing herself to eat because she has no appetite. But knows she had to eat for the baby to get proper nutrition from her. Stress isn't helping anything either. I try to get her and the baby and take her out of the house about every other day... And sometimes I'm there days in a row to try to help her out. I go home at night though.


Drinking plenty of water is also important for producing the milk but I'm sure you know that!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I don't know if you ladies remember Lisa and I have talked about our friend Marla ? She taught me how to quilt and embroider. She's the head of our sewing circle. So tonight she brought a gift for Marcelina... It's so precious y'all.
> 
> DH took the pic, I look like a floating head lol ????????


That gorgeous, what a wonderful gift!! It's lovely to see your head, floating or otherwise!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, I'm sad to report, a damp, black skied Norfolk. Not used to this at all. Change the damp to wet. It's raining. Nothing planned for today so will try and have a knitting day. Off to see the bungalow tomorrow, hope I still like it :sm23: Of course I will can't wait to get in there. Our little cottage we've rented is way too small I'm getting quite claustrophobic, it's literally a 2 up 2 down with the bathroom squashed between to 2 bedrooms upstairs with no outside window. The kitchen has barely any working surface and I am having great difficulty producing my culinary delights but we are surviving. Not sure how we existed before freezers but I'm sure missing mine. Right off to get my knitting out have a good weekend. xx


Bide your time honey, you are almost there!! Enjoy your knitting, once this move gets underway, you may not have much time for it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm so excited for you, I love the Avatar change. Does this mean you have to change your name to bungalow dweller? ????
> You'll be in there before you know it. ????


Good point, she can't be a Barn Dweller any more!!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My parents got smart, there are so many of us that for birthdays you get a card with your age in dollars inside.


That's a very good idea!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That's the one you pictured on here right? That was very pretty.


No, it's this one!!! I'm well and truly addicted now, it's a great stress buster and keeps your mind off other stuff, I recommend it! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I need to get out of here, been sitting around for too long! Going to the shops, catch you later, have a good one, whatever you're doing!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I don't know if you ladies remember Lisa and I have talked about our friend Marla ? She taught me how to quilt and embroider. She's the head of our sewing circle. So tonight she brought a gift for Marcelina... It's so precious y'all.
> 
> DH took the pic, I look like a floating head lol ????????


That is absolutely beautiful! I haven't done any quilting for a very long time. So I really need to get my act together, and start doing something creative, or even finish a quilt, or 2! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Your........ Not doing whatever you want lol..... ❣


I am right now, I'm here! (but then I must run off some risk assessments).


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Then say "no" you've a right to be happy. If your not happy doing something..... Stop worrying about others feelings and worry about your own.
> If any friend gets upset at that, well then they don't belong in your life.


All my friends are lovely. It's the rest of the world. No is the magic button to make them go away.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I LOVE IT ????????????????????????????????????????????
> You look downright gorgeous ????


Certainly has a lovely welcoming smile.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, I'm sad to report, a damp, black skied Norfolk. Not used to this at all. Change the damp to wet. It's raining. Nothing planned for today so will try and have a knitting day. Off to see the bungalow tomorrow, hope I still like it :sm23: Of course I will can't wait to get in there. Our little cottage we've rented is way too small I'm getting quite claustrophobic, it's literally a 2 up 2 down with the bathroom squashed between to 2 bedrooms upstairs with no outside window. The kitchen has barely any working surface and I am having great difficulty producing my culinary delights but we are surviving. Not sure how we existed before freezers but I'm sure missing mine. Right off to get my knitting out have a good weekend. xx


Now that is totally unfair, for the Black Cloud to find you in Norfolk I hope it's only a minor hitch, in the Weather forecast, for the forseeable future! Enjoy your knitting day xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Saxy, could she have been speaking of someone else, perhaps! ????????????


Must be!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I don't know if you ladies remember Lisa and I have talked about our friend Marla ? She taught me how to quilt and embroider. She's the head of our sewing circle. So tonight she brought a gift for Marcelina... It's so precious y'all.
> 
> DH took the pic, I look like a floating head lol ????????


That is exquisite, and she will have it all her life.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Glad there is light at the end of your tunnel!! We're in the same boat, you and I, firstly, my car is also due an MOT and service, I really must book that on Monday!! Secondly, my DD is 50 this year and I have no idea what to get her, I don't think money would do it but maybe. We are going on a spa break in October together as I am 70 this year also but other than treating her to that, I have no idea what to get her. Maybe I'll get her to give me a list?
> 
> We've had a miserable couple of days here too, cold, windy and wet here today, although tomorrow is supposed to be much better, hope it is for you too!! xxxx


And here are two more Milestone birthdays, for this year; and they are DD 3 is 40 next month, DD 4 is 30 in December. I now only have one more DD to reach the age, that so many people don't like! :sm06: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> My parents got smart, there are so many of us that for birthdays you get a card with your age in dollars inside.


That is actually a very good idea, so thank you for sharing that idea! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> There she is! I've not seen you lately, is it me? Did I just not see you?
> Thank you, she did a beautiful job. It was very sweet of her.


I've been lurking in the background, so no, you haven't missed my posts because there haven't been any

The quilt is something that will be treasured for a looooonnnng time


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I've heard it said that your brain takes 20 minutes to catch up with your stomach and you can put away an awful lot more food in that time!! xxxx


That is very true, but I don't even think he has that indication. Until I took him in hand, so to speak, he would be extremely uncomfortable, for the remainder of the day, and often halfway through the night! ????????
Thankfully I was able to help him to recognise any sensation, that he hasn't had, or doesn't recognise, and to stop eating whenever he feels that sensation; and it has been working for the previous 26 years! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Happy to wait!! xxx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Mevbb

I do it every once and a while. You can print it out and use it for wrapping paper or writing paper.


----------



## London Girl

Mevbb said:


> I do it every once and a while. You can print it out and use it for wrapping paper or writing paper.


Another great idea, thanks!!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I don't know if you ladies remember Lisa and I have talked about our friend Marla ? She taught me how to quilt and embroider. She's the head of our sewing circle. So tonight she brought a gift for Marcelina... It's so precious y'all.
> 
> DH took the pic, I look like a floating head lol ????????


It's lovely and so are you. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## motherdawg

you look WONDERFUL.....


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. I read that book at least 20 years ago. Found it very informative. I think it was worth reading. xxxooo


Thanks for that, now to see if the local library has a copy in stock, and available! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Saying yes to the wrong things? xx





SaxonLady said:


> I don't get as far as saying yes. It is assumed.


If people are assuming that you are going to accept being nominated, even if you haven't put your name forward, Let them know that it is no longer acceptable, and another person needs to step up to the platform!

You need time for yourself, and for your family, and don't forget the outings with our lovely Sisters. xoxoxo ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's freezing cold and hasn't stopped raining all day, I've got my winciette pjs on. I'm glad to come to bed to keep warm, I hope you've gathered by now that it's cold. I'm all sixes and sevens today, I usually come home on a Sunday morning but I'm a day early this week. So it's only Saturday. Tomorrow the weather will be fine. 

I've had a cup of tea with marg and she brought some Tunnux chocolate tea cakes up for us to have. Ooooothey were fattening and beautifully gorgeous. I have received the form soft me to fill in for the disability badge and I also got a text to remind me to book my MOT. then I'm going to hibernate for a while and save myself a little cash. All I seem to have done lately is spend and don't sort of see anything for it. Just bills, bills, bills. And more bills. I called at Asda today and got a few things, so I'm fine for a few days. 

Josephine, I hope you have enjoyed your workshop, and jinx I'm sorry if I've got you mixed up with the days again. I'll do some catching up. I can feel the warmth of my duvet cover now. Mmmm flaming June........


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Neither do I, Susan! You write very well! xoxoxo


THANKYOU judi. Sometimes it's hard to find something to write.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I don't know if you ladies remember Lisa and I have talked about our friend Marla ? She taught me how to quilt and embroider. She's the head of our sewing circle. So tonight she brought a gift for Marcelina... It's so precious y'all.
> 
> DH took the pic, I look like a floating head lol ????????


Oh that is so beautiful.mi hope marcelina will cherish it as sh gets older.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's freezing cold and hasn't stopped raining all day, I've got my winciette pjs on. I'm glad to come to bed to keep warm, I hope you've gathered by now that it's cold. I'm all sixes and sevens today, I usually come home on a Sunday morning but I'm a day early this week. So it's only Saturday. Tomorrow the weather will be fine.
> 
> I've had a cup of tea with marg and she brought some Tunnux chocolate tea cakes up for us to have. Ooooothey were fattening and beautifully gorgeous. I have received the form soft me to fill in for the disability badge and I also got a text to remind me to book my MOT. then I'm going to hibernate for a while and save myself a little cash. All I seem to have done lately is spend and don't sort of see anything for it. Just bills, bills, bills. And more bills. I called at Asda today and got a few things, so I'm fine for a few days.
> 
> Josephine, I hope you have enjoyed your workshop, and jinx I'm sorry if I've got you mixed up with the days again. I'll do some catching up. I can feel the warmth of my duvet cover now. Mmmm flaming June........


I think it's tunnux teacakes birthday today, good choice of snack :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I think it's tunnux teacakes birthday today, good choice of snack :sm24:


I can't remember what it was but he was honoured in the Queen's birthday list today as well. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't remember what it was but he was honoured in the Queen's birthday list today as well. xx


Ah that's what I heard, I think they invented them in '54


----------



## binkbrice

So I had a really bad experience last night, it normally takes me 20 minutes to get home but last night it took me an hour and a half to get home and I was so scared I went to sewing circle last night and I asked DH if it was going to rain anymore he said no sooo I drove my Equinox and at 9:30 I left because people said it was starting to sprinkle so I go to leave and it starts pouring down rain my car still doesn’t have windshield wipers so I pulled right off in the next building and waited it still was raining but not as hard so I thought okay I will try again nope still could not see so pulled over again and waited again, then I took off again got a little further and had to pull over in this new construction area and there I waited for an hour and let me tell you that was the creepiest situation ever and traffic was terrible for that time of night the road had no street lights so it was pitch black and there was no white lines painted on the right side so I could not tell where the edge was unless I had my brights on so I finally just said forget it and turned my brights on and drove to the pharmacy in our town and it was pouring so I called Dh and told him to come and get me guess what by the time he got to me it had stopped raining go figure! I was so glad to be home.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> So I had a really bad experience last night, it normally takes me 20 minutes to get home but last night it took me an hour and a half to get home and I was so scared I went to sewing circle last night and I asked DH if it was going to rain anymore he said no sooo I drove my Equinox and at 9:30 I left because people said it was starting to sprinkle so I go to leave and it starts pouring down rain my car still doesn't have windshield wipers so I pulled right off in the next building and waited it still was raining but not as hard so I thought okay I will try again nope still could not see so pulled over again and waited again, then I took off again got a little further and had to pull over in this new construction area and there I waited for an hour and let me tell you that was the creepiest situation ever and traffic was terrible for that time of night the road had no street lights so it was pitch black and there was no white lines painted on the right side so I could not tell where the edge was unless I had my brights on so I finally just said forget it and turned my brights on and drove to the pharmacy in our town and it was pouring so I called Dh and told him to come and get me guess what by the time he got to me it had stopped raining go figure! I was so glad to be home.


Oh not good at all, hope you get those wipers fixed quickly. At least you got home safely in the end. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh not good at all, hope you get those wipers fixed quickly. At least you got home safely in the end. xx


Ditto from me, Lisa. That is such a frightening situation to be in. Glad you finally made it home safely. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh not good at all, hope you get those wipers fixed quickly. At least you got home safely in the end. xx


They have been broken for 9 months now.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> They have been broken for 9 months now.


That is not good. :sm13: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Drinking plenty of water is also important for producing the milk but I'm sure you know that!! xxx


I bought her one of these.. she had water everywhere she goes and drinks alot. She doesn't drink soda ever.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> No, it's this one!!! I'm well and truly addicted now, it's a great stress buster and keeps your mind off other stuff, I recommend it! xxxx


I do a digital cross stitching one . I thought ... how can this be anything like the real thing.... I'm addicted.


----------



## linkan

Today. Rick's father held her for the first time. 4 generations there.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Today. Rick's father held her for the first time. 4 generations there.


What a wonderful photo! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just some pictures from Sri Lanka!


I love the clothes they wear, and that Pink looks gorgeous on the two little girls in the first photo! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not really too relaxing, catching up on some of the jobs I have been too busy to do, just did some ironing!! All stuff that doesn't generally need ironing but DH seems to have lost the plot about hanging things up to dry properly......!!! Have also blocked a couple more squares and ripped half of one after discovering a boo-boo while blocking it!! Also, some drew my attention to a Paint by Numbers App and now I'm hooked on it!! Just did this one for fun but there are hundreds more!!!xxxx


They are fun to do, I had one on my phone, for a while, but I can't find it now, so might have to look again for it, a bit later! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Glad you got your overtime back, not nice to spend so long at work but it will be a means to an end. Would lave to do the yarn crawl with you!! xxxx





nitz8catz said:


> That would be nice to yak with you while we are driving from store to store.


I would gladly join you both on a Yarn Crawl, it would be a real treat for me to be able to get to one Yarn store, let alone a number of them! I think the nearest one to me, would be more than 300 km away! ????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I would gladly join you both on a Yarn Crawl, it would be a real treat for me to be able to get to one Yarn store, let alone a number of them! I think the nearest one to me, would be more than 300 km away! ????????????


Oh my gosh! That's just not fair to you. Wait......... I have no idea how far 300 km is. 
I just assumed it was far. It is far, right?
I love ya MJ????
With Lisa they are usually right there in the living room, thank you online yarn store ???? 
Okay I buy online some too.????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely and so are you. :sm02: xxxooo


☺ thanks


----------



## linkan

I LOVE THE NEED AVATAR MJ???????????? sorry, didn't mean to yell.

Well Marcelina is one month old today. 

It's already happening to fast ????????


----------



## linkan

And you can't resist this face, with her pawpaw holding her she's so content and cuddly still. It was hot out today, but we were right by a fan so it wasn't too bad. Miss Marla's son is like dh's brother, his youngest daughter graduated from high school , and we went to her grad party yesterday now lol. As it is 3am here.


----------



## linkan

I can't remember if I told you, Rosebud had the same strawberry patch birthmark on the back of her neck that Jen has. I find it odd , but also sweet.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh! That's just not fair to you. Wait......... I have no idea how far 300 km is.
> I just assumed it was far. It is far, right?
> I love ya MJ????
> With Lisa they are usually right there in the living room, thank you online yarn store ????
> Okay I buy online some too.????


About 180 miles I think. Way too far. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Norfolk, the rain has gone and it's blue skies and sunshine all the way. Off to see the new house today and try and work out a definite moving day. Nothing else planned, might try out the local chippy for dinner today although it will be a bit late as it doesn't open until 4 on a Sunday. At least we've got one here which is quite a novelty for us. Enjoy your Sunday. xx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> So I had a really bad experience last night, it normally takes me 20 minutes to get home but last night it took me an hour and a half to get home and I was so scared I went to sewing circle last night and I asked DH if it was going to rain anymore he said no sooo I drove my Equinox and at 9:30 I left because people said it was starting to sprinkle so I go to leave and it starts pouring down rain my car still doesn't have windshield wipers so I pulled right off in the next building and waited it still was raining but not as hard so I thought okay I will try again nope still could not see so pulled over again and waited again, then I took off again got a little further and had to pull over in this new construction area and there I waited for an hour and let me tell you that was the creepiest situation ever and traffic was terrible for that time of night the road had no street lights so it was pitch black and there was no white lines painted on the right side so I could not tell where the edge was unless I had my brights on so I finally just said forget it and turned my brights on and drove to the pharmacy in our town and it was pouring so I called Dh and told him to come and get me guess what by the time he got to me it had stopped raining go figure! I was so glad to be home.


Sorry you had such a scary experience


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Today. Rick's father held her for the first time. 4 generations there.


Sweet picture


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> And you can't resist this face, with her pawpaw holding her she's so content and cuddly still. It was hot out today, but we were right by a fan so it wasn't too bad. Miss Marla's son is like dh's brother, his youngest daughter graduated from high school , and we went to her grad party yesterday now lol. As it is 3am here.


Oh so cute


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our provincial legislation has paid $10Billion to ensure people can buy alcohol at corner stores, breaking a contract with the current provider. And they have cut education, daycare, and health spending to do it. And now they have given themselves an extended vacation. It makes me want to drink heavily. Now I can do it easily.


Our Polititions have just given themselves a huge pay rise, on the same day that the lowest paid workers are having their penalty rates reduced, which will make their lives even harder to make ends meet! 
I think your Pollies are as out of touch with reality, as ours are!!! ???? ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I ordered her dress today for her christening. It's June 15th.


It is beautiful! xoxoxo.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Our Polititions have just given themselves a huge pay rise, on the same day that the lowest paid workers are having their penalty rates reduced, which will make their lives even harder to make ends meet!
> I think your Pollies are as out of touch with reality, as ours are!!! ???? ????????


Aren't they all? xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Today. Rick's father held her for the first time. 4 generations there.





Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful photo! :sm24: xxxooo


Now that is one very important photo! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh! That's just not fair to you. Wait......... I have no idea how far 300 km is.
> I just assumed it was far. It is far, right?
> I love ya MJ????
> With Lisa they are usually right there in the living room, thank you online yarn store ????
> Okay I buy online some too.????


300 km is 186.5 miles; which is a 6 hour round trip, which can be quite tiring for me; but I have some good on-line Wool Stores, that I buy from, in Australia, UK and there was alsoone in Canada, for yarns for myself, but the majority of shops in USA don't seem to like having International Customers; and for the grand children, I buy the more robust yarns, from a BigW store, in the town close toiu nal me, these are much easier for my DDs to wash.
I also still have a bit of a Stash, in my Chest freezer, in my laundry; some of which still needs to be spun up, so that I can find out what it needs to be! I think the yarns, and the fibres in myfreezer could bejust about old enough to start school, next term!!???????????? 
I am now going to watch some tv, and do some knitting on my hat! Have a good day, everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> 300 km is 186.5 miles; which is a 6 hour round trip, which can be quite tiring for me; but I have some good on-line Wool Stores, that I buy from, in Australia, UK and there was alsoone in Canada, for yarns for myself, but the majority of shops in USA don't seem to like having International Customers; and for the grand children, I buy the more robust yarns, from a BigW store, in the town close toiu nal me, these are much easier for my DDs to wash.
> I also still have a bit of a Stash, in my Chest freezer, in my laundry; some of which still needs to be spun up, so that I can find out what it needs to be! I think the yarns, and the fibres in myfreezer could bejust about old enough to start school, next term!!????????????
> I am now going to watch some tv, and do some knitting on my hat! Have a good day, everyone! xoxoxo


Do the twins play with dolls?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a long lie in to compensate for getting up at the crack of dawn yesterday.!

The creative drawing workshop was most interesting yesterday, we were looking at pictures and taking the colours used in different proportions tocreate ideas for textiles. I found it a great course and the tutor was also a weaver so lots of common interest. The out come of the workshop for me was that I wasn't very good at drawing but found it easy to create directly with the fibre so that is what I shall carry on doing, although I would still like to improve my drawing skills.

I had a quick look around the exhibition after the workshop, as it was a textiles show there was a lot of material for dressmaking and patchwork, but I did find some lovely natural flax, talked to a couple who make nettle fibre and bought a few bit of wool scraps from a tweed weaver.

I did [t stay too long as my knees were not happy and Mr P had text me to say that my new new loom had arrived so I went home and sat and played for the rest of the day.

Nothing much planned for today except that I need to get the cases out of the loft and make the bed up for the sat sitter.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's freezing cold and hasn't stopped raining all day, I've got my winciette pjs on. I'm glad to come to bed to keep warm, I hope you've gathered by now that it's cold. I'm all sixes and sevens today, I usually come home on a Sunday morning but I'm a day early this week. So it's only Saturday. Tomorrow the weather will be fine.
> 
> I've had a cup of tea with marg and she brought some Tunnux chocolate tea cakes up for us to have. Ooooothey were fattening and beautifully gorgeous. I have received the form soft me to fill in for the disability badge and I also got a text to remind me to book my MOT. then I'm going to hibernate for a while and save myself a little cash. All I seem to have done lately is spend and don't sort of see anything for it. Just bills, bills, bills. And more bills. I called at Asda today and got a few things, so I'm fine for a few days.
> 
> Josephine, I hope you have enjoyed your workshop, and jinx I'm sorry if I've got you mixed up with the days again. I'll do some catching up. I can feel the warmth of my duvet cover now. Mmmm flaming June........


So sorry you're cold Susan but why does everybody blame me?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I can't remember if I told you, Rosebud had the same strawberry patch birthmark on the back of her neck that Jen has. I find it odd , but also sweet.


That _is_ sweet and yet another bond that will bind them forever!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> They have been broken for 9 months now.


Be careful darling, that would be illegal over here!! Sorry you had such a trauma, sending you hugs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I bought her one of these.. she had water everywhere she goes and drinks alot. She doesn't drink soda ever.


Excellent, those are everywhere over here now too!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I do a digital cross stitching one . I thought ... how can this be anything like the real thing.... I'm addicted.


It doesn't take long to get addicted, does it?!! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today. Rick's father held her for the first time. 4 generations there.


Absolutely gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I would gladly join you both on a Yarn Crawl, it would be a real treat for me to be able to get to one Yarn store, let alone a number of them! I think the nearest one to me, would be more than 300 km away! ????????????


We're not much better off here, there's a couple in central London but nothing at all locally any more :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Norfolk, the rain has gone and it's blue skies and sunshine all the way. Off to see the new house today and try and work out a definite moving day. Nothing else planned, might try out the local chippy for dinner today although it will be a bit late as it doesn't open until 4 on a Sunday. At least we've got one here which is quite a novelty for us. Enjoy your Sunday. xx


Good luck with your negotiations!! You're lucky your chippy opens at all on a Sunday, none of ours do!! Mind you, Wetherspoons does a very nice cod and chips!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Our Polititions have just given themselves a huge pay rise, on the same day that the lowest paid workers are having their penalty rates reduced, which will make their lives even harder to make ends meet!
> I think your Pollies are as out of touch with reality, as ours are!!! ???? ????????


That seems to be a world wide thing these days - unless you live in Switzerland or Germany, I think!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> If people are assuming that you are going to accept being nominated, even if you haven't put your name forward, Let them know that it is no longer acceptable, and another person needs to step up to the platform!
> 
> You need time for yourself, and for your family, and don't forget the outings with our lovely Sisters. xoxoxo ????????????


My grand-daughters need me ATM. After losing both maternal grandparents they are frightened of losing me.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Do the twins play with dolls?


Yes they do, they have a few different types of dolls.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> So I had a really bad experience last night, it normally takes me 20 minutes to get home but last night it took me an hour and a half to get home and I was so scared I went to sewing circle last night and I asked DH if it was going to rain anymore he said no sooo I drove my Equinox and at 9:30 I left because people said it was starting to sprinkle so I go to leave and it starts pouring down rain my car still doesn't have windshield wipers so I pulled right off in the next building and waited it still was raining but not as hard so I thought okay I will try again nope still could not see so pulled over again and waited again, then I took off again got a little further and had to pull over in this new construction area and there I waited for an hour and let me tell you that was the creepiest situation ever and traffic was terrible for that time of night the road had no street lights so it was pitch black and there was no white lines painted on the right side so I could not tell where the edge was unless I had my brights on so I finally just said forget it and turned my brights on and drove to the pharmacy in our town and it was pouring so I called Dh and told him to come and get me guess what by the time he got to me it had stopped raining go figure! I was so glad to be home.


What a terrifying experience. I wish I was there to accompany you. The only time I had to drive in heavy rain and had no wipers I was in our Singer Le Mans with no roof. Fortunately the windscreen folds down so no need for wipers. I drove home at 70 mph. Coming into town two people huddled under an umbrella turned to stare at me. I shouted 'chickens' as I drove past!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> So sorry you're cold Susan but why does everybody blame me?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Ummmm, let me think...


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It doesn't take long to get addicted, does it?!! :sm16:


No. Online jigsaws are deathly time-consuming. I'll just start one...


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Aren't they all? xx


Definitely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a long lie in to compensate for getting up at the crack of dawn yesterday.!
> 
> The creative drawing workshop was most interesting yesterday, we were looking at pictures and taking the colours used in different proportions tocreate ideas for textiles. I found it a great course and the tutor was also a weaver so lots of common interest. The out come of the workshop for me was that I wasn't very good at drawing but found it easy to create directly with the fibre so that is what I shall carry on doing, although I would still like to improve my drawing skills.
> 
> I had a quick look around the exhibition after the workshop, as it was a textiles show there was a lot of material for dressmaking and patchwork, but I did find some lovely natural flax, talked to a couple who make nettle fibre and bought a few bit of wool scraps from a tweed weaver.
> 
> I did [t stay too long as my knees were not happy and Mr P had text me to say that my new new loom had arrived so I went home and sat and played for the rest of the day.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except that I need to get the cases out of the loft and make the bed up for the sat sitter.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Sounds like a great day yesterday and very informative. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Whatever you write I find enjoyable to read. You go out and about much more than I do. I would have to write that I stayed home today and did nothing other than the same thing I did yesterday and the day before that.
Now that is boring.


grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU judi. Sometimes it's hard to find something to write.


----------



## jinx

Do I remember right that it would take big bucks to fix the wiper issue? Sorry you got surprised by the rain storm.


binkbrice said:


> So I had a really bad experience last night, it normally takes me 20 minutes to get home but last night it took me an hour and a half to get home and I was so scared I went to sewing circle last night and I asked DH if it was going to rain anymore he said no sooo I drove my Equinox and at 9:30 I left because people said it was starting to sprinkle so I go to leave and it starts pouring down rain my car still doesn't have windshield wipers so I pulled right off in the next building and waited it still was raining but not as hard so I thought okay I will try again nope still could not see so pulled over again and waited again, then I took off again got a little further and had to pull over in this new construction area and there I waited for an hour and let me tell you that was the creepiest situation ever and traffic was terrible for that time of night the road had no street lights so it was pitch black and there was no white lines painted on the right side so I could not tell where the edge was unless I had my brights on so I finally just said forget it and turned my brights on and drove to the pharmacy in our town and it was pouring so I called Dh and told him to come and get me guess what by the time he got to me it had stopped raining go figure! I was so glad to be home.


----------



## jinx

That is an Angel's Kiss. It will probably disappear before she is two.


linkan said:


> I can't remember if I told you, Rosebud had the same strawberry patch birthmark on the back of her neck that Jen has. I find it odd , but also sweet.


----------



## jinx

I hope you were able to work out a quick move in date with the present owner. 
All our businesses are open on Sundays. A few may close a bit earlier than week days but as a rule it is business as usual. I hope you got to enjoy the chippy.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Norfolk, the rain has gone and it's blue skies and sunshine all the way. Off to see the new house today and try and work out a definite moving day. Nothing else planned, might try out the local chippy for dinner today although it will be a bit late as it doesn't open until 4 on a Sunday. At least we've got one here which is quite a novelty for us. Enjoy your Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little rainy corner of the world. I am celebrating as I got great news at the surgeon on Friday. I was so happy I decided to go for a second doctors opinion. The second opinion surgeon was able to take care of my problem the first time I saw him by doing a minor procedure in his office. The first surgeon said I needed to have an operation and be hospitalized. Interesting thing is the second surgeon was much younger than the first one. In this case new and improved is very true.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little rainy corner of the world. I am celebrating as I got great news at the surgeon on Friday. I was so happy I decided to go for a second doctors opinion. The second opinion surgeon was able to take care of my problem the first time I saw him by doing a minor procedure in his office. The first surgeon said I needed to have an operation and be hospitalized. Interesting thing is the second surgeon was much younger than the first one. In this case new and improved is very true.


That's great! Glad it all is working out for you. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little rainy corner of the world. I am celebrating as I got great news at the surgeon on Friday. I was so happy I decided to go for a second doctors opinion. The second opinion surgeon was able to take care of my problem the first time I saw him by doing a minor procedure in his office. The first surgeon said I needed to have an operation and be hospitalized. Interesting thing is the second surgeon was much younger than the first one. In this case new and improved is very true.


So glad you got away with that one, I guess the younger guys are learning more technical stuff these days, very happy that was in your favour!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good luck with your negotiations!! You're lucky your chippy opens at all on a Sunday, none of ours do!! Mind you, Wetherspoons does a very nice cod and chips!!! :sm09: xxxx


Well not quite as good as I hoped so looks as though we will have to find another rental for a couple of weeks, that should be fun. Not sure Mr. Wetherspoon is around here, he might be in King's Lynn. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little rainy corner of the world. I am celebrating as I got great news at the surgeon on Friday. I was so happy I decided to go for a second doctors opinion. The second opinion surgeon was able to take care of my problem the first time I saw him by doing a minor procedure in his office. The first surgeon said I needed to have an operation and be hospitalized. Interesting thing is the second surgeon was much younger than the first one. In this case new and improved is very true.


Great news, sometimes these 'new fangled' ideas are the best. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well not quite as good as I hoped so looks as though we will have to find another rental for a couple of weeks, that should be fun. Not sure Mr. Wetherspoon is around here, he might be in King's Lynn. xxxx


Well, you have the Whalebone in Downham Market or The Globe in KL. Sorry you've got to find a new billet for a couple of weeks, is there no family you can bed down with just for that short time, DH's sister? The Romany Rye, Wetherspoons in Dereham is also an hotel, just sayin'! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I've just been looking at he weather for tomorrow. We are (in my area) issued a yellow warning about the rain. It's been a nice day today but still a bit breezy, but the temps been ok at 16C. I have not done a lot and mainly sudoku. I decided this morning when I got up, that, for all there are jobs to be done, I wasn't going to do them. So I've had a Sunday completely off.

Marg has gone out to some hotel for an afternoon tea, with her son and DIL. And DIL mam and dad as its DILs birthday. I've not heard from anyone at the family farm so things hopefully are fine. I'll do a bit catchup now. Love yawl


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My grand-daughters need me ATM. After losing both maternal grandparents they are frightened of losing me.


yes, I can see how that would work in their heads, especially when one set, went so closely together, it would be enough to frighten them! Now they would need to be able to see that you are still quite well! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Today. Rick's father held her for the first time. 4 generations there.


Look at the love in her grandads eyes. She has really captured everyone.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little rainy corner of the world. I am celebrating as I got great news at the surgeon on Friday. I was so happy I decided to go for a second doctors opinion. The second opinion surgeon was able to take care of my problem the first time I saw him by doing a minor procedure in his office. The first surgeon said I needed to have an operation and be hospitalized. Interesting thing is the second surgeon was much younger than the first one. In this case new and improved is very true.


Yes the material that the younger doctors study, is a lot more current, compared to the information, and techniques, that some of the older doctors, and Surgeons, continue to work with; I am convinced that some of them don't update their skills, or their knowledge! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> So sorry you're cold Susan but why does everybody blame me?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


My love, I don't blame you at all, in fact I'm glad someone is getting it ! I just wouldn't mind a little bit of it up here. I hate this cold for the temp but the sandy beaches are great. You enjoy the sun xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It doesn't take long to get addicted, does it?!! :sm16:


Sudoku is like that with me. The dishes and housework mounts up and I don't seem to care. I'd rather die sudokining than washing dishes????


----------



## Xiang

Ooops, I forgot to thank everyone, forthe lovely comments, about me, and my hat, so thank you to everyone of you; and this is one of the few photos of me, that I really like! ????❤???? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> My grand-daughters need me ATM. After losing both maternal grandparents they are frightened of losing me.


That's the same way as Richard is with me. He darent have me missing for long. I just go along with it and pretend we are grown up. But I know he worries about me. I tel, him I fine. And I am????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Whatever you write I find enjoyable to read. You go out and about much more than I do. I would have to write that I stayed home today and did nothing other than the same thing I did yesterday and the day before that.
> Now that is boring.


I don't believe you could ever be boring, and I'm usually a good judge of character.

I need to tell you all this, yesterday I received an email from purleys husband kenny. Can you remember him? He did well to write to me because he doesn't see so well and is currently I'll with his problems. I'm surprised he's still doing things. He gets out to physio a couple of times a week and he says he misses purley. I've written back to him so I will keep you all informed. I'm not sure how to put an email on this forum. Jean still keeps an eye on him. He brought a lot of memories back for me with Albert when we went. I have a photo somewhere of all of us, but lord knows where it is. Life's strange isn't it?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little rainy corner of the world. I am celebrating as I got great news at the surgeon on Friday. I was so happy I decided to go for a second doctors opinion. The second opinion surgeon was able to take care of my problem the first time I saw him by doing a minor procedure in his office. The first surgeon said I needed to have an operation and be hospitalized. Interesting thing is the second surgeon was much younger than the first one. In this case new and improved is very true.


I'm pleased you went for another opinion. Sometimes the younger generation DO know more than the older ones.


----------



## grandma susan

This is the sin im going to commit


----------



## jinx

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72419-1.html
Is she on these pictures? She was sick when I joined Connections. I never got to enjoy exchanging messages with her. I know she was well loved by everyone on the group. It is a good thing her husband keeps busy as it will keep him healthier.



grandma susan said:


> I don't believe you could ever be boring, and I'm usually a good judge of character.
> 
> I need to tell you all this, yesterday I received an email from purleys husband kenny. Can you remember him? He did well to write to me because he doesn't see so well and is currently I'll with his problems. I'm surprised he's still doing things. He gets out to physio a couple of times a week and he says he misses purley. I've written back to him so I will keep you all informed. I'm not sure how to put an email on this forum. Jean still keeps an eye on him. He brought a lot of memories back for me with Albert when we went. I have a photo somewhere of all of us, but lord knows where it is. Life's strange isn't it?


----------



## jinx

Only one? I would have the whole pack of 6 or 10 of them. Then again I do not know what their ingredients are.



grandma susan said:


> This is the sin im going to commit


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> My love, I don't blame you at all, in fact I'm glad someone is getting it ! I just wouldn't mind a little bit of it up here. I hate this cold for the temp but the sandy beaches are great. You enjoy the sun xx


Sadly, not too much sun here this afternoon, just a bit this morning! I'm a bit cold to, might be time to put me socks on!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Sudoku is like that with me. The dishes and housework mounts up and I don't seem to care. I'd rather die sudokining than washing dishes????


I can't do Sudoku, even have trouble saying it and spelling it so I think you are very clever to be able to do it. I'm better at word puzzles like crosswords or code words but I agree with you, I'd rather do Sudoku than housework!!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I don't believe you could ever be boring, and I'm usually a good judge of character.
> 
> I need to tell you all this, yesterday I received an email from purleys husband kenny. Can you remember him? He did well to write to me because he doesn't see so well and is currently I'll with his problems. I'm surprised he's still doing things. He gets out to physio a couple of times a week and he says he misses purley. I've written back to him so I will keep you all informed. I'm not sure how to put an email on this forum. Jean still keeps an eye on him. He brought a lot of memories back for me with Albert when we went. I have a photo somewhere of all of us, but lord knows where it is. Life's strange isn't it?


Susan, I hope you don't mind my posting this on your behalf!

Hi Susan Just quick note to let ypu know that I jave not forgot uou. O am still alone here.. Cant drive...no wheere to go any way. I only gat out for dialysis and doctor appointtmrnts. I guess I have to put mysrlf out thrtr. I am feeling good so I can do pretty much wat I want (with in reason) You doing OK?. Still miss Cheri. but doing tj\he best I can, I am sure you are missing Albert..Drop me a note when you get a chance.

Kenny F.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> This is the sin im going to commit


Eat it slowly and savour every bite cos you'll be sad when it's gone!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> This is the sin im going to commit


Yay you posted a picture without all the shinanigans :sm24:

You deserve to eat it and more :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Be careful darling, that would be illegal over here!! Sorry you had such a trauma, sending you hugs!! xxxx


Normally I haven't been driving it if it's raining, so when I left it wasn't but I got surprised!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72419-1.html
> Is she on these pictures? She was sick when I joined Connections. I never got to enjoy exchanging messages with her. I know she was well loved by everyone on the group. It is a good thing her husband keeps busy as it will keep him healthier.


No jinx, she was a Snowbird living in Florida and PA, these ladies are all from the UK. Hang on, I'll find you a picture! ........


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Only one? I would have the whole pack of 6 or 10 of them. Then again I do not know what their ingredients are.


Chocolate, just chocolate! :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Do I remember right that it would take big bucks to fix the wiper issue? Sorry you got surprised by the rain storm.


Yes it's going to cost 382!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No jinx, she was a Snowbird living in Florida and PA, these ladies are all from the UK. Hang on, I'll find you a picture! ........


And what a wonderful photo it is! Thanks for sharing Kenny's note. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> No jinx, she was a Snowbird living in Florida and PA, these ladies are all from the UK. Hang on, I'll find you a picture! ........


All dressed in Purple! Beautiful memories.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> No jinx, she was a Snowbird living in Florida and PA, these ladies are all from the UK. Hang on, I'll find you a picture! ........


Bring back happy memories. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, you have the Whalebone in Downham Market or The Globe in KL. Sorry you've got to find a new billet for a couple of weeks, is there no family you can bed down with just for that short time, DH's sister? The Romany Rye, Wetherspoons in Dereham is also an hotel, just sayin'! xxxxx


Ha ha, trust you to home into a Weatherspoons. No actually have found a nice little log cabin in Watlington a few miles down the road from our new place, so will be there for 2 weeks. Have to have 2 nights in the Premier Inn as change over days are different. Anyway that's all booked up now so can relax for a while. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, trust you to home into a Weatherspoons. No actually have found a nice little log cabin in Watlington a few miles down the road from our new place, so will be there for 2 weeks. Have to have 2 nights in the Premier Inn as change over days are different. Anyway that's all booked up now so can relax for a while. xxxx


When can you move into your new place?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> This is the sin im going to commit


Ooh on a Sunday as well, oh go on then why not? :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sadly, not too much sun here this afternoon, just a bit this morning! I'm a bit cold to, might be time to put me socks on!! xxxx


We've had a lovely day here today until teatime and then we had a sudden hailstorm. Think it put next doors BBQ out. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I can't do Sudoku, even have trouble saying it and spelling it so I think you are very clever to be able to do it. I'm better at word puzzles like crosswords or code words but I agree with you, I'd rather do Sudoku than housework!!! :sm23: :sm23:


I'd rather do anything than housework. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> When can you move into your new place?


Well we're hoping early in July, it's up to how quick the solicitors move now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Had our fish and chips a couple of hours ago, the first takeaway we've had in about 8 years and very good it was too. Might do that again before we move out of here. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, trust you to home into a Weatherspoons. No actually have found a nice little log cabin in Watlington a few miles down the road from our new place, so will be there for 2 weeks. Have to have 2 nights in the Premier Inn as change over days are different. Anyway that's all booked up now so can relax for a while. xxxx


A relief to now have a move-in date and plans for the interim. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

We're going to be heading back to Arizona on Wednesday. The roofers will be there to do their work on the house and shop and hangar next Monday through Friday. Then we'll head back up here for another load to take down. There's some discussion about me staying up here instead of making this trip with them. We'll see. That plan didn't work out so well last time. I could go either way with the idea so will see how it goes in the next couple of days. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, trust you to home into a Weatherspoons. No actually have found a nice little log cabin in Watlington a few miles down the road from our new place, so will be there for 2 weeks. Have to have 2 nights in the Premier Inn as change over days are different. Anyway that's all booked up now so can relax for a while. xxxx


Glad you've got that sorted.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> No. Online jigsaws are deathly time-consuming. I'll just start one...


????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> That is an Angel's Kiss. It will probably disappear before she is two.


 Jen has the same one, it looks much smaller now lol , but still there. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Susan, I hope you don't mind my posting this on your behalf!
> 
> Hi Susan Just quick note to let ypu know that I jave not forgot uou. O am still alone here.. Cant drive...no wheere to go any way. I only gat out for dialysis and doctor appointtmrnts. I guess I have to put mysrlf out thrtr. I am feeling good so I can do pretty much wat I want (with in reason) You doing OK?. Still miss Cheri. but doing tj\he best I can, I am sure you are missing Albert..Drop me a note when you get a chance.
> 
> Kenny F.


Oh bless him, I miss her too. I use to love reading her catch up posts. I was lucky to get to spend some time with her in Florida. Thanks for sharing this Susan and June.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey, it is pouring with rain. Apparently we are expecting a month's worth of rain in the next few days. Never mind the gardens need it.

Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch you all later.

Happy Monday xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey, it is pouring with rain. Apparently we are expecting a month's worth of rain in the next few days. Never mind the gardens need it.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch you all later.
> 
> Happy Monday xxx


Good morning from a wet Norfolk too. I suppose even every other day sunny is an improvement for me. Nothing planned for today, did some shopping while we were out yesterday so will try and make a start on another shawl today. It's the first time I've started with loads of stitches and decreased, managed to get 224 stitches cast on yesterday, now have a bit of time to plod across them and learn the pattern. Have a good day even if it is wet and Monday. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes it's going to cost 382!


Ouch, that's shocking price for wipers!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And what a wonderful photo it is! Thanks for sharing Kenny's note. xxxooo


I love that photo too, it was taken at the Knitapalooza organised by the KP Tea Party gang and what fun it was!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> All dressed in Purple! Beautiful memories.


Yes indeed, you should have been in that picture too!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, trust you to home into a Weatherspoons. No actually have found a nice little log cabin in Watlington a few miles down the road from our new place, so will be there for 2 weeks. Have to have 2 nights in the Premier Inn as change over days are different. Anyway that's all booked up now so can relax for a while. xxxx


That's good, it would have been lovely to hop from your current dwelling to your new home but two weeks is not bad, it could have been a lot longer! You'll just have to pretend you are on holiday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had a lovely day here today until teatime and then we had a sudden hailstorm. Think it put next doors BBQ out. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Shame!!! Is anything worse than other people's barbecue smell?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We're going to be heading back to Arizona on Wednesday. The roofers will be there to do their work on the house and shop and hangar next Monday through Friday. Then we'll head back up here for another load to take down. There's some discussion about me staying up here instead of making this trip with them. We'll see. That plan didn't work out so well last time. I could go either way with the idea so will see how it goes in the next couple of days. xxxooo


I didn't realise you were having work done in Aguilla, nothing too expensive or disruptive, I hope? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey, it is pouring with rain. Apparently we are expecting a month's worth of rain in the next few days. Never mind the gardens need it.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch you all later.
> 
> Happy Monday xxx


We're having our month's worth today, I think, raining like the end of the world here, just been out for DH's paper and got soaked!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk too. I suppose even every other day sunny is an improvement for me. Nothing planned for today, did some shopping while we were out yesterday so will try and make a start on another shawl today. It's the first time I've started with loads of stitches and decreased, managed to get 224 stitches cast on yesterday, now have a bit of time to plod across them and learn the pattern. Have a good day even if it is wet and Monday. xx


I've finally finished my Afghan squares, the last one is blocking now. Then the dreaded sewing it all together, any volunteers?!! No idea what I shall knit next, will have a rummage in the stash and see if that inspires me!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from the aforesaid soggy old London!

Had a disturbing email from my sister over the weekend, it seems her son, who has been unwell for a few years without any doctors being able to pinpoint the reason, has a genetic condition which will almost certainly shorten his life considerably. It's to do with his gene chain being incomplete and almost fraying at the ends, Google is not much help, very technical there. He's a nice lad, you may remember DD and I going to his wedding a couple of years ago. It's all very sad but she is going to try and help him do some of the things he hoped to do in the future, like take his daughter to Disneyland.

On that gloomy note, I wish you all a jolly Monday!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've finally finished my Afghan squares, the last one is blocking now. Then the dreaded sewing it all together, any volunteers?!! No idea what I shall knit next, will have a rummage in the stash and see if that inspires me!!! xxxx


I've just started the Stitch Sampler Shawl, done all of one row so far, still it looks as though it will be a knitting day. Have ventured out as far as the car and then retreated, wet. My new potato peeler bit me so had to go and find some plasters. I don't mind sewing things up. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It smells like rain outside but hasn't started raining yet. This is the high temperature for the day. Yesterday, we were in Peterborough for our bi-weekly shopping and it was 28'C (82'F). Thunderstorms are expected this afternoon, which will interfere with the fans and giant TV screens that are set up on the roads around the stadium where the Toronto Raptors are playing for the NBA basketball finals. Port Hope has a giant TV screen set up in the park at the centre of town. The fans are crazy enough to stand in the rain to watch this. I don't like the squeaking of their shoes on the wooden floor. 
I'm on call tonight for my new team. I really hope there are no issues this week.
I missed the fibre festival 2 hours to the north. I really didn't need anything. So I went to my LYS and sat and knitted with the owner and one other lady who had brought a friend who was just learning crochet. It was a lovely afternoon, and no cat interference with my knitting. I was able to work on 3 projects, my green cabled shawl, my mosaic shawl and my summer shirt.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from the aforesaid soggy old London!
> 
> Had a disturbing email from my sister over the weekend, it seems her son, who has been unwell for a few years without any doctors being able to pinpoint the reason, has a genetic condition which will almost certainly shorten his life considerably. It's to do with his gene chain being incomplete and almost fraying at the ends, Google is not much help, very technical there. He's a nice lad, you may remember DD and I going to his wedding a couple of years ago. It's all very sad but she is going to try and help him do some of the things he hoped to do in the future, like take his daughter to Disneyland.
> 
> On that gloomy note, I wish you all a jolly Monday!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh that is sad, at least they have found the cause of his being unwell but definitely not what they wanted to hear. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It smells like rain outside but hasn't started raining yet. This is the high temperature for the day. Yesterday, we were in Peterborough for our bi-weekly shopping and it was 28'C (82'F). Thunderstorms are expected this afternoon, which will interfere with the fans and giant TV screens that are set up on the roads around the stadium where the Toronto Raptors are playing for the NBA basketball finals. Port Hope has a giant TV screen set up in the park at the centre of town. The fans are crazy enough to stand in the rain to watch this. I don't like the squeaking of their shoes on the wooden floor.
> I'm on call tonight for my new team. I really hope there are no issues this week.
> I missed the fibre festival 2 hours to the north. I really didn't need anything. So I went to my LYS and sat and knitted with the owner and one other lady who had brought a friend who was just learning crochet. It was a lovely afternoon, and no cat interference with my knitting. I was able to work on 3 projects, my green cabled shawl, my mosaic shawl and my summer shirt.


Sounds like a nice relaxed weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've just started the Stitch Sampler Shawl, done all of one row so far, still it looks as though it will be a knitting day. Have ventured out as far as the car and then retreated, wet. My new potato peeler bit me so had to go and find some plasters. I don't mind sewing things up. xxxx


Shall I send my squares up to you?!! Trouble is, wherever I send them, they'll finish up chasing you all round Norfolk!!! I like the Stitch Sampler Shawl, I've made a few, including that last one that I over blocked!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've just started the Stitch Sampler Shawl, done all of one row so far, still it looks as though it will be a knitting day. Have ventured out as far as the car and then retreated, wet. My new potato peeler bit me so had to go and find some plasters. I don't mind sewing things up. xxxx


This one?
At least you didn't have to drive too far to find plasters. Hope it doesn't interfere with your knitting.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It smells like rain outside but hasn't started raining yet. This is the high temperature for the day. Yesterday, we were in Peterborough for our bi-weekly shopping and it was 28'C (82'F). Thunderstorms are expected this afternoon, which will interfere with the fans and giant TV screens that are set up on the roads around the stadium where the Toronto Raptors are playing for the NBA basketball finals. Port Hope has a giant TV screen set up in the park at the centre of town. The fans are crazy enough to stand in the rain to watch this. I don't like the squeaking of their shoes on the wooden floor.
> I'm on call tonight for my new team. I really hope there are no issues this week.
> I missed the fibre festival 2 hours to the north. I really didn't need anything. So I went to my LYS and sat and knitted with the owner and one other lady who had brought a friend who was just learning crochet. It was a lovely afternoon, and no cat interference with my knitting. I was able to work on 3 projects, my green cabled shawl, my mosaic shawl and my summer shirt.


That sounds like just the kind of afternoon you needed after a busy week at work, good for you!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from the aforesaid soggy old London!
> 
> Had a disturbing email from my sister over the weekend, it seems her son, who has been unwell for a few years without any doctors being able to pinpoint the reason, has a genetic condition which will almost certainly shorten his life considerably. It's to do with his gene chain being incomplete and almost fraying at the ends, Google is not much help, very technical there. He's a nice lad, you may remember DD and I going to his wedding a couple of years ago. It's all very sad but she is going to try and help him do some of the things he hoped to do in the future, like take his daughter to Disneyland.
> 
> On that gloomy note, I wish you all a jolly Monday!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


But they know now, which might help with treating symptoms. Health technology keeps getting better.


----------



## London Girl

As Rookie wasn't in the picture of us girls in Defiance, here is one of her lovely self with a few other faces you might recognise from Johnson, Indiana!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> But they know now, which might help with treating symptoms. Health technology keeps getting better.


That's what I keep telling my sister, I really hope they can help him! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've finally finished my Afghan squares, the last one is blocking now. Then the dreaded sewing it all together, any volunteers?!! No idea what I shall knit next, will have a rummage in the stash and see if that inspires me!!! xxxx


Crochet them together instead of sewing?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Crochet them together instead of sewing?


I'm not very good at crochet but I might give that a try!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We're having our month's worth today, I think, raining like the end of the world here, just been out for DH's paper and got soaked!!! xxxx


We're supposed to get 35mm, or more if there is a thunderstorm.
We'd have to get 72mm to get our monthly rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Shame!!! Is anything worse than other people's barbecue smell?!! xxxx


Yes, the next door's cigarette and cigar smell coming in when you have your windows open. I had to shut all the windows when they were having a party on their back deck.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, the next door's cigarette and cigar smell coming in when you have your windows open. I had to shut all the windows when they were having a party on their back deck.


Yeah, ok, I agree with you there!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk too. I suppose even every other day sunny is an improvement for me. Nothing planned for today, did some shopping while we were out yesterday so will try and make a start on another shawl today. It's the first time I've started with loads of stitches and decreased, managed to get 224 stitches cast on yesterday, now have a bit of time to plod across them and learn the pattern. Have a good day even if it is wet and Monday. xx


There's a KAL at my LYS with a horizontal scarf in linen stitch. I'll pass. At least your's in decreasing in stitches with every row.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey, it is pouring with rain. Apparently we are expecting a month's worth of rain in the next few days. Never mind the gardens need it.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch you all later.
> 
> Happy Monday xxx


Happy Monday. 
I hope you don't get too soggy. Your little pond will be overflowing.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> That is an Angel's Kiss. It will probably disappear before she is two.





linkan said:


> Jen has the same one, it looks much smaller now lol , but still there. We'll have to wait and see.


My DD had one on her arm that disappeared just before her teens.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We're going to be heading back to Arizona on Wednesday. The roofers will be there to do their work on the house and shop and hangar next Monday through Friday. Then we'll head back up here for another load to take down. There's some discussion about me staying up here instead of making this trip with them. We'll see. That plan didn't work out so well last time. I could go either way with the idea so will see how it goes in the next couple of days. xxxooo


I remember you saying that the roof needed to be done. It might be a good time to avoid the construction.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Had our fish and chips a couple of hours ago, the first takeaway we've had in about 8 years and very good it was too. Might do that again before we move out of here. xx


Are you enjoying civilization? :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, trust you to home into a Weatherspoons. No actually have found a nice little log cabin in Watlington a few miles down the road from our new place, so will be there for 2 weeks. Have to have 2 nights in the Premier Inn as change over days are different. Anyway that's all booked up now so can relax for a while. xxxx


Well done. 
I hope everything goes smoothly with the solicitors. It would be nice if they could do the paperwork quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No jinx, she was a Snowbird living in Florida and PA, these ladies are all from the UK. Hang on, I'll find you a picture! ........


Lovely picture. Was that really 5 years ago.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Susan, I hope you don't mind my posting this on your behalf!
> 
> Hi Susan Just quick note to let ypu know that I jave not forgot uou. O am still alone here.. Cant drive...no wheere to go any way. I only gat out for dialysis and doctor appointtmrnts. I guess I have to put mysrlf out thrtr. I am feeling good so I can do pretty much wat I want (with in reason) You doing OK?. Still miss Cheri. but doing tj\he best I can, I am sure you are missing Albert..Drop me a note when you get a chance.
> 
> Kenny F.


Thanks for the note.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I can't do Sudoku, even have trouble saying it and spelling it so I think you are very clever to be able to do it. I'm better at word puzzles like crosswords or code words but I agree with you, I'd rather do Sudoku than housework!!! :sm23: :sm23:


I can't Sudoku either. But someone pointed out online puzzles to me and I'm hooked now. And they don't block the site at work!!! I have something to do on rainy days when I don't want to go stand in the rain on breaks.


----------



## nitz8catz

DD is drop spindling at this time in the morning. ??? I just heard her drop the spindle.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sadly, not too much sun here this afternoon, just a bit this morning! I'm a bit cold to, might be time to put me socks on!! xxxx


I'm back in heavy pants. But it's just for one day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72419-1.html
> Is she on these pictures? She was sick when I joined Connections. I never got to enjoy exchanging messages with her. I know she was well loved by everyone on the group. It is a good thing her husband keeps busy as it will keep him healthier.


I remember that get together. I was a lot of fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> This is the sin im going to commit


Good looking picture. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That sounds like just the kind of afternoon you needed after a busy week at work, good for you!!


It was lovely.
One of the ladies who had gone to the fibre festival came in later and reported on her day. Apparently the vendors didn't bring enough and were mostly cleared out by lunchtime. And the parking was an issue again as it was last year.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. People will be driving slowly on the highway because of the rain.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely picture. Was that really 5 years ago.


Yes, hard to believe, isn't it?!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I can't Sudoku either. But someone pointed out online puzzles to me and I'm hooked now. And they don't block the site at work!!! I have something to do on rainy days when I don't want to go stand in the rain on breaks.


What puzzles are you doing? I'm always looking for some other ways to waste time!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It was lovely.
> One of the ladies who had gone to the fibre festival came in later and reported on her day. Apparently the vendors didn't bring enough and were mostly cleared out by lunchtime. And the parking was an issue again as it was last year.


You were well out of that one then!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> This one?
> At least you didn't have to drive too far to find plasters. Hope it doesn't interfere with your knitting.


I presume so, have never seen a good picture of it. Injury is left thumb so not too much of a nuisance unless I need to write anything. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Are you enjoying civilization? :sm01:


It's certainly different, will enjoy it more when we're all tucked up in our own place and unpacked. Living out of suitcases and the back of cars isn't all it's cracked up to be. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Well done.
> I hope everything goes smoothly with the solicitors. It would be nice if they could do the paperwork quickly.


One snag is our buyer's ex-husband is now abroad, don't know where, so anything needing his signature has to be sent to him to sign. Hope he's on the near Continent and not in Outer Mongolia. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry that sharp new peeler took a bite out of you. Hope it was just a nip and will heal quickly.
Is this your new shawl pattern? https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stitch-sampler-shawl


Barn-dweller said:


> I've just started the Stitch Sampler Shawl, done all of one row so far, still it looks as though it will be a knitting day. Have ventured out as far as the car and then retreated, wet. My new potato peeler bit me so had to go and find some plasters. I don't mind sewing things up. xxxx


----------



## jinx

I also dislike sewing things together also. I have the strips for Flo's afghan all rolled up and ready to be sewed. If I make a sweater I sew it on the sewing machine. That works so well that I am surprise more people do not do it that way.


London Girl said:


> I've finally finished my Afghan squares, the last one is blocking now. Then the dreaded sewing it all together, any volunteers?!! No idea what I shall knit next, will have a rummage in the stash and see if that inspires me!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Good luck to the Raptors. They beat our team in the play offs. So I know they are a great team if they can be victors when playing the Bucks.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It smells like rain outside but hasn't started raining yet. This is the high temperature for the day. Yesterday, we were in Peterborough for our bi-weekly shopping and it was 28'C (82'F). Thunderstorms are expected this afternoon, which will interfere with the fans and giant TV screens that are set up on the roads around the stadium where the Toronto Raptors are playing for the NBA basketball finals. Port Hope has a giant TV screen set up in the park at the centre of town. The fans are crazy enough to stand in the rain to watch this. I don't like the squeaking of their shoes on the wooden floor.
> I'm on call tonight for my new team. I really hope there are no issues this week.
> I missed the fibre festival 2 hours to the north. I really didn't need anything. So I went to my LYS and sat and knitted with the owner and one other lady who had brought a friend who was just learning crochet. It was a lovely afternoon, and no cat interference with my knitting. I was able to work on 3 projects, my green cabled shawl, my mosaic shawl and my summer shirt.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's what I keep telling my sister, I really hope they can help him! xxx


CHEESECAKE!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry that sharp new peeler took a bite out of you. Hope it was just a nip and will heal quickly.
> Is this your new shawl pattern? https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stitch-sampler-shawl


Morning, it was quite a bloody nip right on the fleshy bit so have stuck a plaster on it and it's not hindering my knitting. Yes that's the one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> CHEESECAKE!


?????? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> ?????? xx


We had just visited the Cheescake Factory restaurant and stuffed our faces.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I didn't realise you were having work done in Aguilla, nothing too expensive or disruptive, I hope? xxxx


Not too disruptive, but the cost of the roofing project was part of our negotiated price for the purchase of the house, so all is good there. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from the aforesaid soggy old London!
> 
> Had a disturbing email from my sister over the weekend, it seems her son, who has been unwell for a few years without any doctors being able to pinpoint the reason, has a genetic condition which will almost certainly shorten his life considerably. It's to do with his gene chain being incomplete and almost fraying at the ends, Google is not much help, very technical there. He's a nice lad, you may remember DD and I going to his wedding a couple of years ago. It's all very sad but she is going to try and help him do some of the things he hoped to do in the future, like take his daughter to Disneyland.
> 
> On that gloomy note, I wish you all a jolly Monday!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs to everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> As Rookie wasn't in the picture of us girls in Defiance, here is one of her lovely self with a few other faces you might recognise from Johnson, Indiana!


Another wonderful photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I remember you saying that the roof needed to be done. It might be a good time to avoid the construction.


I agree and have a little break from my guys! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We had just visited the Cheescake Factory restaurant and stuffed our faces.


Ah now I understand, the picture not June's nephew. xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Ouch, that's shocking price for wipers!!!


Rick found everything you need for less than 100. Lisa and him and Ethan are free labor. He actually thinks it may not be the transmission but the bushing whish is only 8. Dollars


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I don't believe you could ever be boring, and I'm usually a good judge of character.
> 
> I need to tell you all this, yesterday I received an email from purleys husband kenny. Can you remember him? He did well to write to me because he doesn't see so well and is currently I'll with his problems. I'm surprised he's still doing things. He gets out to physio a couple of times a week and he says he misses purley. I've written back to him so I will keep you all informed. I'm not sure how to put an email on this forum. Jean still keeps an eye on him. He brought a lot of memories back for me with Albert when we went. I have a photo somewhere of all of us, but lord knows where it is. Life's strange isn't it?


How lovely to hear from him.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> This is the sin im going to commit


ssshhh


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I can't do Sudoku, even have trouble saying it and spelling it so I think you are very clever to be able to do it. I'm better at word puzzles like crosswords or code words but I agree with you, I'd rather do Sudoku than housework!!! :sm23: :sm23:


I enjoy all of those, but I'm confused. What's Housework?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk too. I suppose even every other day sunny is an improvement for me. Nothing planned for today, did some shopping while we were out yesterday so will try and make a start on another shawl today. It's the first time I've started with loads of stitches and decreased, managed to get 224 stitches cast on yesterday, now have a bit of time to plod across them and learn the pattern. Have a good day even if it is wet and Monday. xx


I started on 611 stitches, now down to 583.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from the aforesaid soggy old London!
> 
> Had a disturbing email from my sister over the weekend, it seems her son, who has been unwell for a few years without any doctors being able to pinpoint the reason, has a genetic condition which will almost certainly shorten his life considerably. It's to do with his gene chain being incomplete and almost fraying at the ends, Google is not much help, very technical there. He's a nice lad, you may remember DD and I going to his wedding a couple of years ago. It's all very sad but she is going to try and help him do some of the things he hoped to do in the future, like take his daughter to Disneyland.
> 
> On that gloomy note, I wish you all a jolly Monday!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh that is sad, and very worrying. Can his daughter inherit it?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It smells like rain outside but hasn't started raining yet. This is the high temperature for the day. Yesterday, we were in Peterborough for our bi-weekly shopping and it was 28'C (82'F). Thunderstorms are expected this afternoon, which will interfere with the fans and giant TV screens that are set up on the roads around the stadium where the Toronto Raptors are playing for the NBA basketball finals. Port Hope has a giant TV screen set up in the park at the centre of town. The fans are crazy enough to stand in the rain to watch this. I don't like the squeaking of their shoes on the wooden floor.
> I'm on call tonight for my new team. I really hope there are no issues this week.
> I missed the fibre festival 2 hours to the north. I really didn't need anything. So I went to my LYS and sat and knitted with the owner and one other lady who had brought a friend who was just learning crochet. It was a lovely afternoon, and no cat interference with my knitting. I was able to work on 3 projects, my green cabled shawl, my mosaic shawl and my summer shirt.


All at once? You're amazing.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> As Rookie wasn't in the picture of us girls in Defiance, here is one of her lovely self with a few other faces you might recognise from Johnson, Indiana!


such beautiful happy people.


----------



## SaxonLady

Veterans are different. One of ours, who had given up standard bearing two years ago in his eighties, was on parade on the D-Day Memorial service in Worthing. He fainted and fell flat on his face, still at attention only horizontal. When he was finally taken to hospital it was said that his only bad damage was that his right hand was badly damaged, with the palm shredded. When he knew he was going to faint he put his hand up to his left breast to protect his medals!
It's all OK. His pacemaker is fine, he's just a bit stiff and his hand is a mess, but good news - his medals are unscratched. Gotta love them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I started on 611 stitches, now down to 583.


Can't count that high, just re-looked at the pattern although it's called a shawl which to me is triangular in shape this one is more like a wrap or stole so I'm stuck with this number every row. What on earth are you knitting starting off with that many stitches? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody, I hope I find you all well as reasonably as you can be. I'm ok to..seem to be shifting the black hole I'm coming out of and tum just a little bit off with its old problem. I'm getting there.

I went to s and b today with marg. There wasn't so many there today. Our subjects today unrehearsed were benefits frauds, someone said we had to call the fraud at dhss or wherever. Someone else asked if one of our girls was engaged and we had to tell her that the information was wrong. I said that to be blunt if folk don't know anything to say about us then they make it up , live and let live, it's got nothing to do with us. They leave me alone and I leave them. We did seem to have a really good group discussion and oh so many laughs. That's what I like about it.

It's raining here now and we are supposed to have it for a few days, but it's so so cold. 

I've got my photocopies of the documents I need for my badge and I've only got to fill the form in now.ONLY, John did the photocopying for me. I had a cup of tea with Karen then her grandson Grayson came, he is a year (just) old and smiles all the time. Marg came in with me when I cam home from s and b while John tried putting my clock back up on the wall and he managed. Nothing's easy in this house. 

I think that's as exciting as today is going to be. I hope you've all had a good one. I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72419-1.html
> Is she on these pictures? She was sick when I joined Connections. I never got to enjoy exchanging messages with her. I know she was well loved by everyone on the group. It is a good thing her husband keeps busy as it will keep him healthier.


No jinx. Those fotos were of us in uk. Cheri (purley) was in USA Florida and Albert and myself went to see them a couple of times.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Susan, I hope you don't mind my posting this on your behalf!
> 
> Hi Susan Just quick note to let ypu know that I jave not forgot uou. O am still alone here.. Cant drive...no wheere to go any way. I only gat out for dialysis and doctor appointtmrnts. I guess I have to put mysrlf out thrtr. I am feeling good so I can do pretty much wat I want (with in reason) You doing OK?. Still miss Cheri. but doing tj\he best I can, I am sure you are missing Albert..Drop me a note when you get a chance.
> 
> Kenny F.


THANKYOU for doing this for me June. I'm not good at this. I feel sorry for him but pleased he feels he can email


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Yes it's going to cost 382!


$382 dollars? Never in a month of Sunday's. That's criminal


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I also dislike sewing things together also. I have the strips for Flo's afghan all rolled up and ready to be sewed. If I make a sweater I sew it on the sewing machine. That works so well that I am surprise more people do not do it that way.


I confess I am scared to try it, if it goes wrong, I'd never get it undone. Can you not machine Flo's afghan together?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> CHEESECAKE!


Sorry? Are you referring to the Cheesecake Factory where we didn't eat a thing? :sm12: :sm15: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, it was quite a bloody nip right on the fleshy bit so have stuck a plaster on it and it's not hindering my knitting. Yes that's the one. xx


Language!!! :sm22: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs to everyone! xxxooo


Thanks Pam!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah now I understand, the picture not June's nephew. xx


Yes, that confused me, I have to say, I think maybe the rely went against the wrong post? :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Rick found everything you need for less than 100. Lisa and him and Ethan are free labor. He actually thinks it may not be the transmission but the bushing whish is only 8. Dollars


Are you sure you don't mean the whushing bish?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I enjoy all of those, but I'm confused. What's Housework?


If you don't know love, you won't want to!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Oh that is sad, and very worrying. Can his daughter inherit it?


I think she will have to be tested, as will the rest of the family I think. Thanks Saxy xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey, it is pouring with rain. Apparently we are expecting a month's worth of rain in the next few days. Never mind the gardens need it.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch you all later.
> 
> Happy Monday xxx


I think we're having a month's worth of rain today, it's not stopped, the children got cabin fever, hoping they can get out tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> As Rookie wasn't in the picture of us girls in Defiance, here is one of her lovely self with a few other faces you might recognise from Johnson, Indiana!


Such good memories!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Veterans are different. One of ours, who had given up standard bearing two years ago in his eighties, was on parade on the D-Day Memorial service in Worthing. He fainted and fell flat on his face, still at attention only horizontal. When he was finally taken to hospital it was said that his only bad damage was that his right hand was badly damaged, with the palm shredded. When he knew he was going to faint he put his hand up to his left breast to protect his medals!
> It's all OK. His pacemaker is fine, he's just a bit stiff and his hand is a mess, but good news - his medals are unscratched. Gotta love them.


Oh bless him!! I hope his hand heals quicker than mine!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU for doing this for me June. I'm not good at this. I feel sorry for him but pleased he feels he can email


No worries, you're welcome!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sorry? Are you referring to the Cheesecake Factory where we didn't eat a thing? :sm12: :sm15: :sm16: xxxx


Yepx


----------



## jinx

No, I do not think that would be a good idea. I have only sewed stocking stitch seams on the machine. Flo and I messaged this a.m. She said she would sew it together. I better get it done before she gets here as I do not think I want to see it after she tries to sew it. 


London Girl said:


> I confess I am scared to try it, if it goes wrong, I'd never get it undone. Can you not machine Flo's afghan together?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> No, I do not think that would be a good idea. I have only sewed stocking stitch seams on the machine. Flo and I messaged this a.m. She said she would sew it together. I better get it done before she gets here as I do not think I want to see it after she tries to sew it.


 :sm17: I understand completely, maybe she just wanted to give you the impetus to get on with it by threatening to do it herself!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> As Rookie wasn't in the picture of us girls in Defiance, here is one of her lovely self with a few other faces you might recognise from Johnson, Indiana!


This is the message I should have said cheesecake to.

Sorry to hear about your nephew. Hope the doctors can help now they know what's wrong.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is the message I should have said cheesecake to.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your nephew. Hope the doctors can help now they know what's wrong.


Thank you dear but I don't think your gene chain can be mended, sadly xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Language!!! :sm22: :sm15: xxxx


Red runner beans. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Sorry? Are you referring to the Cheesecake Factory where we didn't eat a thing? :sm12: :sm15: :sm16: xxxx


Yes that's right we didn't eat anything at all!! :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Yes that's right we didn't eat anything at all!! :sm17:


Really? Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good afternoon, ladies. I've had a busy day today. Met up with a couple of friends this morning for coffee and a chat. Then I went to visit my young friend and got to see her children, too, as their school has let out for the summer. Great to see her and all of them. Now back here and going to do a bit of knitting. Tomorrow morning I'm going to Fiber Social at the LYS and that will be about it for my activities.

I hope you've all had or are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Yes that's right we didn't eat anything at all!! :sm17:


I started making zuchinni fries after that experience. I had ever had them before. I love them and the air fryer makes them so easy!


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> I started making zuchinni fries after that experience. I had ever had them before. I love them and the air fryer makes them so easy!


I might have to get one just for that reason!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> This is the sin im going to commit


Go for it, you Wicked Sinner; Every one deserves to cut loose, now and then! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Our Polititions have just given themselves a huge pay rise, on the same day that the lowest paid workers are having their penalty rates reduced, which will make their lives even harder to make ends meet!
> I think your Pollies are as out of touch with reality, as ours are!!! ???? ????????





Barn-dweller said:


> Aren't they all? xx


Yes they are, there are some Political groups trying to get an increase to the Unemployment Benefit, to make it a bit easier for anyone on this payment, to do the things necessary, to be able to get work.
Unfortunately the Powers that control these changes, only see one half of the equation, the wrong half, so of course they are blocking any increase, apart from the increases attached to CPI, but the increase in real the cost of living, is never taken into account, andthe people on that payment, keep getting further behind the eight ball!????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> They have been broken for 9 months now.





London Girl said:


> Be careful darling, that would be illegal over here!! Sorry you had such a trauma, sending you hugs!! xxxx


That is illegal here also, I think the car would also have a "Yellow Canary", which means that the car has been defeated. If the car has had 3, or more defects, then it has to have a thorough check, over a pit, by an Authorised Company, to get Certified as Roadworthy, before it would be legally allowed back on the road. so if anything else is found to be defective, during the Inspection, all of them would have to be fixed also, before being cleared of the defect.
I hope you are able to get if fixed soon, if it isn't already fixed! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> What a terrifying experience. I wish I was there to accompany you. The only time I had to drive in heavy rain and had no wipers I was in our Singer Le Mans with no roof. Fortunately the windscreen folds down so no need for wipers. I drove home at 70 mph. Coming into town two people huddled under an umbrella turned to stare at me. I shouted 'chickens' as I drove past!


And I can see you doing that too! I would have loved he have been in it, if I had lived any where in your vicinity! ????????⛈


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I can't remember if I told you, Rosebud had the same strawberry patch birthmark on the back of her neck that Jen has. I find it odd , but also sweet.





jinx said:


> That is an Angel's Kiss. It will probably disappear before she is two.


In my area, if a baby has a birthmark on the nape of the neck, it is the mark the Stork left, when they delivered the baby to the new mother! I hadn't heard it called an Angel's Kiss.????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I don't believe you could ever be boring, and I'm usually a good judge of character.
> 
> I need to tell you all this, yesterday I received an email from purleys husband kenny. Can you remember him? He did well to write to me because he doesn't see so well and is currently I'll with his problems. I'm surprised he's still doing things. He gets out to physio a couple of times a week and he says he misses purley. I've written back to him so I will keep you all informed. I'm not sure how to put an email on this forum. Jean still keeps an eye on him. He brought a lot of memories back for me with Albert when we went. I have a photo somewhere of all of us, but lord knows where it is. Life's strange isn't it?


thanks for letting we know how Kenny is getting on now; and it is good that Jean keeps her finger on the pulse, so to speak!
Susan, Kenny has possibly had his computer set up so that he only has to speak to the computer, and the words will be put down for him. I think Jinx uses a program like that, as well; so they must have been greatly improved, since I tried one out, many years ago! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No jinx, she was a Snowbird living in Florida and PA, these ladies are all from the UK. Hang on, I'll find you a picture! ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what a wonderful photo it is! Thanks for sharing Kenny's note. xxxooo
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Pam, I totally agree with both of your comments! It is good that Kenny got in touch, and know that he is doing ok!
> xoxoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good afternoon, ladies. I've had a busy day today. Met up with a couple of friends this morning for coffee and a chat. Then I went to visit my young friend and got to see her children, too, as their school has let out for the summer. Great to see her and all of them. Now back here and going to do a bit of knitting. Tomorrow morning I'm going to Fiber Social at the LYS and that will be about it for my activities.
> 
> I hope you've all had or are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Sounds like a great way to avoid all the packing to be done. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, yes it's still raining, this wasn't in the plans when we moved over here. Looks as though it'll be another knitting day. Once again we are in limbo waiting for solicitors to do their bit. Have started making lists again, this time of what we will need in the new house. Not sure if I'll get a new kitchen or just a new oven and hob, will have to work on DH. OK knitting here I come, have a good day. xx


----------



## linkan

Pic of the day.. gotta sleep so will post more in the morning ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey and it has stopped raining!!!!! We had over a month's rain yesterday an at one point our road looked more like a river.

Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, we are doing some upcycling. Some of the girls were making bags out of jeans and other scraps, another two doing rag rugs and lots of other things besides.

The coven are coming this morning for coffee and then I shall work on a design for some weaving.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is drizzling but supposed to be sunny this afternoon. Lots of people stood in the rain in the core of Toronto to watch the basketball team lose by one point when our guy's last shot did NOT go in the basket. But we still had characters let off fireworks on Yonge street as the crowd dispersed. No damage.
My first standby night on the new team and no call. I'd like it to stay that way.
I worked on my mosaic last night. Still not sure about this wine colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and it has stopped raining!!!!! We had over a month's rain yesterday an at one point our road looked more like a river.
> 
> Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, we are doing some upcycling. Some of the girls were making bags out of jeans and other scraps, another two doing rag rugs and lots of other things besides.
> 
> The coven are coming this morning for coffee and then I shall work on a design for some weaving.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday. I'm still waiting for our rain to stop.
We used to have a rag rug that had been in the family for years until a puppy ate it.
How's your new loom?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Pic of the day.. gotta sleep so will post more in the morning ????????


Lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, yes it's still raining, this wasn't in the plans when we moved over here. Looks as though it'll be another knitting day. Once again we are in limbo waiting for solicitors to do their bit. Have started making lists again, this time of what we will need in the new house. Not sure if I'll get a new kitchen or just a new oven and hob, will have to work on DH. OK knitting here I come, have a good day. xx


I'm beginning to think it's raining everywhere, except at Judi's house and maybe Pam's new house, but there is no one there to see it.
A new oven and cooker would be good. I need one of those too. Although this one is working better now that we have replaced all the burners on top and in the oven.
You know knitting is good for relieving stress and great for something to do while you are waiting. Enjoy your knitting day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> thanks for letting we know how Kenny is getting on now; and it is good that Jean keeps her finger on the pulse, so to speak!
> Susan, Kenny has possibly had his computer set up so that he only has to speak to the computer, and the words will be put down for him. I think Jinx uses a program like that, as well; so they must have been greatly improved, since I tried one out, many years ago! xoxoxo


We have a few people use those programs at work too. They have improved a lot. My car will even do the media centre by voice commands, if I take the time to "teach" it my voice. I'm ok with pushing buttons.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is drizzling but supposed to be sunny this afternoon. Lots of people stood in the rain in the core of Toronto to watch the basketball team lose by one point when our guy's last shot did NOT go in the basket. But we still had characters let off fireworks on Yonge street as the crowd dispersed. No damage.
> My first standby night on the new team and no call. I'd like it to stay that way.
> I worked on my mosaic last night. Still not sure about this wine colour.


I like the wine colour, looking good. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is illegal here also, I think the car would also have a "Yellow Canary", which means that the car has been defeated. If the car has had 3, or more defects, then it has to have a thorough check, over a pit, by an Authorised Company, to get Certified as Roadworthy, before it would be legally allowed back on the road. so if anything else is found to be defective, during the Inspection, all of them would have to be fixed also, before being cleared of the defect.
> I hope you are able to get if fixed soon, if it isn't already fixed! xoxoxo


We get broken wipers over here all the time because of the ice. I've seen characters with their driver's window rolled down clearing the window with a scraper.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes they are, there are some Political groups trying to get an increase to the Unemployment Benefit, to make it a bit easier for anyone on this payment, to do the things necessary, to be able to get work.
> Unfortunately the Powers that control these changes, only see one half of the equation, the wrong half, so of course they are blocking any increase, apart from the increases attached to CPI, but the increase in real the cost of living, is never taken into account, andthe people on that payment, keep getting further behind the eight ball!????????


The cost of living over here is calculated on the price of cars and homes, not food or heating or other utilities. How often does one buy a new car or house? So our "cost of living" can get quite unrealistic, especially if they use the price of homes in Toronto, which has had a runaway price surge over the last year.
I'm beginning to think that politicians never talk to real people.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I started making zuchinni fries after that experience. I had ever had them before. I love them and the air fryer makes them so easy!


I have a spiralizer. One of the best things that it makes is zucchini "noodle" spirals which can be fried up. And are wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good afternoon, ladies. I've had a busy day today. Met up with a couple of friends this morning for coffee and a chat. Then I went to visit my young friend and got to see her children, too, as their school has let out for the summer. Great to see her and all of them. Now back here and going to do a bit of knitting. Tomorrow morning I'm going to Fiber Social at the LYS and that will be about it for my activities.
> 
> I hope you've all had or are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


It sounds like an enjoyable day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> No, I do not think that would be a good idea. I have only sewed stocking stitch seams on the machine. Flo and I messaged this a.m. She said she would sew it together. I better get it done before she gets here as I do not think I want to see it after she tries to sew it.


And then you would have to fix it, which ends up being more work than just sewing it in the first place.
I sympathize. I hate seaming too. I've taken a few classes on how to do it and my seams still look like garbage.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Oh that is sad, and very worrying. Can his daughter inherit it?





London Girl said:


> I think she will have to be tested, as will the rest of the family I think. Thanks Saxy xxxxx


I hope his daughter didn't inherit that gene.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good afternoon, ladies. I've had a busy day today. Met up with a couple of friends this morning for coffee and a chat. Then I went to visit my young friend and got to see her children, too, as their school has let out for the summer. Great to see her and all of them. Now back here and going to do a bit of knitting. Tomorrow morning I'm going to Fiber Social at the LYS and that will be about it for my activities.
> 
> I hope you've all had or are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I can quite understand why you are packing so much in before you go home! Have you found any knitting groups near your new home or even an LYS? I do hope you soon make a s many friends in Aguila as you have in Olympia!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, I hope I find you all well as reasonably as you can be. I'm ok to..seem to be shifting the black hole I'm coming out of and tum just a little bit off with its old problem. I'm getting there.
> 
> I went to s and b today with marg. There wasn't so many there today. Our subjects today unrehearsed were benefits frauds, someone said we had to call the fraud at dhss or wherever. Someone else asked if one of our girls was engaged and we had to tell her that the information was wrong. I said that to be blunt if folk don't know anything to say about us then they make it up , live and let live, it's got nothing to do with us. They leave me alone and I leave them. We did seem to have a really good group discussion and oh so many laughs. That's what I like about it.
> 
> It's raining here now and we are supposed to have it for a few days, but it's so so cold.
> 
> I've got my photocopies of the documents I need for my badge and I've only got to fill the form in now.ONLY, John did the photocopying for me. I had a cup of tea with Karen then her grandson Grayson came, he is a year (just) old and smiles all the time. Marg came in with me when I cam home from s and b while John tried putting my clock back up on the wall and he managed. Nothing's easy in this house.
> 
> I think that's as exciting as today is going to be. I hope you've all had a good one. I'll catch up now.


I hope the sun comes out for you today.
I also hope the forms are easy to fill out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't count that high, just re-looked at the pattern although it's called a shawl which to me is triangular in shape this one is more like a wrap or stole so I'm stuck with this number every row. What on earth are you knitting starting off with that many stitches? xx


I want to make a rectangular shawl. I find that shape or a crescent works best with my work chair.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Pic of the day.. gotta sleep so will post more in the morning ????????


She is so beautiful, has anyone thought about child modelling, I'm sure she's be snapped up and it could make her M & D a few bucks!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Veterans are different. One of ours, who had given up standard bearing two years ago in his eighties, was on parade on the D-Day Memorial service in Worthing. He fainted and fell flat on his face, still at attention only horizontal. When he was finally taken to hospital it was said that his only bad damage was that his right hand was badly damaged, with the palm shredded. When he knew he was going to faint he put his hand up to his left breast to protect his medals!
> It's all OK. His pacemaker is fine, he's just a bit stiff and his hand is a mess, but good news - his medals are unscratched. Gotta love them.


Our veterans march on Remembrance Day is followed by a couple of ambulances. There are often a couple of people that they have to attend.
I hope your veteran heals quickly and is able to march again.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is drizzling but supposed to be sunny this afternoon. Lots of people stood in the rain in the core of Toronto to watch the basketball team lose by one point when our guy's last shot did NOT go in the basket. But we still had characters let off fireworks on Yonge street as the crowd dispersed. No damage.
> My first standby night on the new team and no call. I'd like it to stay that way.
> I worked on my mosaic last night. Still not sure about this wine colour.


I like it!! So glad you didn't get a call out, long may it last!!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day. Hopefully the sun comes out.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I want to make a rectangular shawl. I find that shape or a crescent works best with my work chair.


Then the Stitch Sampler could be for you! Just don't over-block it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a not-sure-what-it-wants-to-do-London!! It's not very warm at all, about 11°C (Hurray, I found the degrees symbol!!)

I bought an Amazon H8 tablet in the Cash Converter shop next to the charity shop yesterday, I got a 20% discount, probably because I work in the charity shop! Not sure about it, it doesn't seem very easy to use although it does have an Alexa I can talk to, which is fun!! It also hurts my hand to hold it and I can't work out how the stand works. Never mind, the kids are here at the weekend, they'll sort it out for me!! Talking of kids, Jake has gone to France with the school today until Saturday, staying in someone's home. He was not looking forward to it as, being on the scientific/maths side, he is not at all confident about his languages, especially French! He is also a very picky eater and is worried he might get served up something he can't eat, poor lamb!!! :sm23: 

We are off to the cinema to see X Men his afternoon, only because DH has a bit of a thing about Jennifer Lawrence. I may have a little doze unless it's too noisy, zzzzzzzzzz!!

Have a good one everybody, be good to yourselves!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't count that high, just re-looked at the pattern although it's called a shawl which to me is triangular in shape this one is more like a wrap or stole so I'm stuck with this number every row. What on earth are you knitting starting off with that many stitches? xx


A sweater with a peplum.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> If you don't know love, you won't want to!!! xxxx


OK. I'll stay ignorant.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, yes it's still raining, this wasn't in the plans when we moved over here. Looks as though it'll be another knitting day. Once again we are in limbo waiting for solicitors to do their bit. Have started making lists again, this time of what we will need in the new house. Not sure if I'll get a new kitchen or just a new oven and hob, will have to work on DH. OK knitting here I come, have a good day. xx


Sounds like here. Yesterday was the fifth day of rain in a row. Today is dawning brighter and sunnier. We finally have the closing with the bank today.

We've had the electricians here every day since the switches don't always work properly and breakers keep blowing. They haven't figured it out yet..but last night, the dryer turned on for about 5 seconds and then shut off. Gremlins?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him!! I hope his hand heals quicker than mine!


In his eighties, it won't be quick.


----------



## jinx

Nope not me. All the typos are my own fault. I do use it on my phone when texting close friends/family as there are errors quite often. Some errors are quite cute. I remember back when Lily was in kidney garden. (kindergarten) I usually use it for just short messages. Yes, no, see you soon, not today etc.


Xiang said:


> thanks for letting we know how Kenny is getting on now; and it is good that Jean keeps her finger on the pulse, so to speak!
> Susan, Kenny has possibly had his computer set up so that he only has to speak to the computer, and the words will be put down for him. I think Jinx uses a program like that, as well; so they must have been greatly improved, since I tried one out, many years ago! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Red runner beans. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


nice!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Yes that's right we didn't eat anything at all!! :sm17:


I believe you because I wouldn't have either.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> And I can see you doing that too! I would have loved he have been in it, if I had lived any where in your vicinity! ????????⛈


You would have loved it. Throw back your head and laughed. I can just see you.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I had to look up what a hob was. I knew Harold spoke of a hob when he talked about tools. His hob is different than your hob. I still am not positive what it is. I will look for a picture.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, yes it's still raining, this wasn't in the plans when we moved over here. Looks as though it'll be another knitting day. Once again we are in limbo waiting for solicitors to do their bit. Have started making lists again, this time of what we will need in the new house. Not sure if I'll get a new kitchen or just a new oven and hob, will have to work on DH. OK knitting here I come, have a good day. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Pic of the day.. gotta sleep so will post more in the morning ????????


She really is a beautiful little angel.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and it has stopped raining!!!!! We had over a month's rain yesterday an at one point our road looked more like a river.
> 
> Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, we are doing some upcycling. Some of the girls were making bags out of jeans and other scraps, another two doing rag rugs and lots of other things besides.
> 
> The coven are coming this morning for coffee and then I shall work on a design for some weaving.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


After yesterday's rain, there is hardly a cloud today. Much more like it.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Upcycling sounds like a great idea. Flo cleaned out Mr. Wonderful's closet. She took many of his old Harley shirts. She is going to cut out the part of the shirt that has the picture on and make a memory quilt. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and it has stopped raining!!!!! We had over a month's rain yesterday an at one point our road looked more like a river.
> 
> Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, we are doing some upcycling. Some of the girls were making bags out of jeans and other scraps, another two doing rag rugs and lots of other things besides.
> 
> The coven are coming this morning for coffee and then I shall work on a design for some weaving.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Pic of the day.. gotta sleep so will post more in the morning ????????


So sweet.


----------



## jinx

Morning. That game was a heart-breaker for sure. So close, but yet so far.
I like the color, I think. I see red, white, and blue. Colors of our flag. A little hard to appreciate the shawl as the yellow and green are a bit distracting.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is drizzling but supposed to be sunny this afternoon. Lots of people stood in the rain in the core of Toronto to watch the basketball team lose by one point when our guy's last shot did NOT go in the basket. But we still had characters let off fireworks on Yonge street as the crowd dispersed. No damage.
> My first standby night on the new team and no call. I'd like it to stay that way.
> I worked on my mosaic last night. Still not sure about this wine colour.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Our veterans march on Remembrance Day is followed by a couple of ambulances. There are often a couple of people that they have to attend.
> I hope your veteran heals quickly and is able to march again.


They attend our Remembrance day as well, but this was a fairly small service. Maybe 200 people.


----------



## jinx

I do not think it is the wiper itself. Problem is with the mechanism that moves the wipers.


nitz8catz said:


> We get broken wipers over here all the time because of the ice. I've seen characters with their driver's window rolled down clearing the window with a scraper.


----------



## jinx

If you over block it does it become a cowl for a sofa?


London Girl said:


> Then the Stitch Sampler could be for you! Just don't over-block it!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday. I hope Jake finds France much nicer than he anticipates.
New tablets are always fun. Just when you learn their idiosyncrasies they update and you have to relearn how to operate them.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a not-sure-what-it-wants-to-do-London!! It's not very warm at all, about 11°C (Hurray, I found the degrees symbol!!)
> 
> I bought an Amazon H8 tablet in the Cash Converter shop next to the charity shop yesterday, I got a 20% discount, probably because I work in the charity shop! Not sure about it, it doesn't seem very easy to use although it does have an Alexa I can talk to, which is fun!! It also hurts my hand to hold it and I can't work out how the stand works. Never mind, the kids are here at the weekend, they'll sort it out for me!! Talking of kids, Jake has gone to France with the school today until Saturday, staying in someone's home. He was not looking forward to it as, being on the scientific/maths side, he is not at all confident about his languages, especially French! He is also a very picky eater and is worried he might get served up something he can't eat, poor lamb!!! :sm23:
> 
> We are off to the cinema to see X Men his afternoon, only because DH has a bit of a thing about Jennifer Lawrence. I may have a little doze unless it's too noisy, zzzzzzzzzz!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, be good to yourselves!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl wrote:
I can't do Sudoku said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather do anything than housework. xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> So would I! When I was very young, I told my mum that I was never going to be a Housewife; and I never have been! I have a Househusband!????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're hoping early in July, it's up to how quick the solicitors move now. xx


I hope they have their racing Skates on, and get things done, in really good time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Had our fish and chips a couple of hours ago, the first takeaway we've had in about 8 years and very good it was too. Might do that again before we move out of here. xx


Take aways are good, every now and then, especially if the shop is an excellent one! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a not-sure-what-it-wants-to-do-London!! It's not very warm at all, about 11°C (Hurray, I found the degrees symbol!!)
> 
> I bought an Amazon H8 tablet in the Cash Converter shop next to the charity shop yesterday, I got a 20% discount, probably because I work in the charity shop! Not sure about it, it doesn't seem very easy to use although it does have an Alexa I can talk to, which is fun!! It also hurts my hand to hold it and I can't work out how the stand works. Never mind, the kids are here at the weekend, they'll sort it out for me!! Talking of kids, Jake has gone to France with the school today until Saturday, staying in someone's home. He was not looking forward to it as, being on the scientific/maths side, he is not at all confident about his languages, especially French! He is also a very picky eater and is worried he might get served up something he can't eat, poor lamb!!! :sm23:
> 
> We are off to the cinema to see X Men his afternoon, only because DH has a bit of a thing about Jennifer Lawrence. I may have a little doze unless it's too noisy, zzzzzzzzzz!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, be good to yourselves!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


It's decided what it's going to do here, rain. Jake will probably end up having MacDonalds and all the things kids everywhere have these days. I'm sure he'll make himself understood even with a limited supply of French words. Hope the film isn't too noisy. See ya later. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> A sweater with a peplum.


Ah hence the hundreds of stitches, presumably you get back to normal amount for most of the sweater? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like here. Yesterday was the fifth day of rain in a row. Today is dawning brighter and sunnier. We finally have the closing with the bank today.
> 
> We've had the electricians here every day since the switches don't always work properly and breakers keep blowing. They haven't figured it out yet..but last night, the dryer turned on for about 5 seconds and then shut off. Gremlins?


Does that mean it's all yours, Gremlins and all? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I had to look up what a hob was. I knew Harold spoke of a hob when he talked about tools. His hob is different than your hob. I still am not positive what it is. I will look for a picture.


It's the top of the cooker with electric or gas rings. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> If you over block it does it become a cowl for a sofa?


You're not going to let her forget are you? xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Oh, a stove top. Mr. Google said a shelf used to warm foods next to the fireplace. I now googled cooking hob and see it is a stove top.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's the top of the cooker with electric or gas rings. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh, a stove top. Mr. Google said a shelf used to warm foods next to the fireplace. I now googled cooking hob and see it is a stove top.


The diversities of our so called common language. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

I was not going to mention it, but she mentioned it twice. So I figured she was good with me mentioning it. I have that picture seared onto my brain.????????


Barn-dweller said:


> You're not going to let her forget are you? xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a great way to avoid all the packing to be done. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Pic of the day.. gotta sleep so will post more in the morning ????????


Such a pretty little girl! :sm02: xxxoo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is drizzling but supposed to be sunny this afternoon. Lots of people stood in the rain in the core of Toronto to watch the basketball team lose by one point when our guy's last shot did NOT go in the basket. But we still had characters let off fireworks on Yonge street as the crowd dispersed. No damage.
> My first standby night on the new team and no call. I'd like it to stay that way.
> I worked on my mosaic last night. Still not sure about this wine colour.


I like the color. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Beautiful baby. Did you see this? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-610519-1.html


linkan said:


> Pic of the day.. gotta sleep so will post more in the morning ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm beginning to think it's raining everywhere, except at Judi's house and maybe Pam's new house, but there is no one there to see it.
> A new oven and cooker would be good. I need one of those too. Although this one is working better now that we have replaced all the burners on top and in the oven.
> You know knitting is good for relieving stress and great for something to do while you are waiting. Enjoy your knitting day.


It's not raining here in Seattle. I don't think it's rainy at our new house either. Next month the monsoons start down there, so we'll get lots of rain there then. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk too. I suppose even every other day sunny is an improvement for me. Nothing planned for today, did some shopping while we were out yesterday so will try and make a start on another shawl today. It's the first time I've started with loads of stitches and decreased, managed to get 224 stitches cast on yesterday, now have a bit of time to plod across them and learn the pattern. Have a good day even if it is wet and Monday. xx


I hope you enjoy your knitting, and don't make too many to ups to the frog pond! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I can quite understand why you are packing so much in before you go home! Have you found any knitting groups near your new home or even an LYS? I do hope you soon make a s many friends in Aguila as you have in Olympia!! xxxx


The closest yarn shop to me in Arizona is in Wickenburg - about 25 miles away. Haven't been there yet, though, but will one of these days. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I love that photo too, it was taken at the Knitapalooza organised by the KP Tea Party gang and what fun it was!!! xxxx


It looks like you were all enjoying yourselves! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> DD is drop spindling at this time in the morning. ??? I just heard her drop the spindle.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Does that mean it's all yours, Gremlins and all? xx


Yep, it is(with some help from the bank). With good budgeting and bargain hunting, it will be all furnished and ALL ours in less than 10 years.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Yep, it is(with some help from the bank). With good budgeting and bargain hunting, it will be all furnished and ALL ours in less than 10 years.


Congratulations! I hope they get that electrical sorted out soon! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls and sisters . I've been to the over 60's today and won $1. I'm not sure what I'm spending it on but it's better in my purse than someone else's. The weather is cold dull and rainy with a 10C temp. I think we are heading for winter. At over 60's today there were two men putting new light fixtures in the ceiling while we were playing, we all had to get close together to give them room. They were surprisingly not noisy at all. Lovely young men. I ended up with a lady called Pam sitting with me, and we kept giggling I had an enjoyable time. It's our leaders birthday tomorrow so she brought 2 sponge cakes in for us to share. One of the men who were fixing the lights, was a great big teddy bear about so I asked home if he wanted a fairy cake but he didn't. ????

I've filled in my form for a blue badge so I'm in the hands of the gods. Well The local council anyway. I don't get help from anyone money wise so I'll probably loose this as well. If I don't expect then I'm not disappointed. 

I don't think I've got anymore,news. Donna comes tomorrow morning and I'm going to Stephens in the afternoon. I've booked my car in for an MOT service and valet next Wednesday, not tomorrow! I feel like I'm getting some jobs done at last. I'm going to catchup luv yawl.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> If you over block it does it become a cowl for a sofa?


...or a very large lady!! I am a large, short lady but it's too big for me, do I rip it and start again on a smaller needle?!!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. I had to look up what a hob was. I knew Harold spoke of a hob when he talked about tools. His hob is different than your hob. I still am not positive what it is. I will look for a picture.


I'm glad Harold's hob isn't the same as mine???? It doesn't do to have the same. A job is the top of the stove jinx. And I'm only joking about Harold's hob. ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I had to look up what a hob was. I knew Harold spoke of a hob when he talked about tools. His hob is different than your hob. I still am not positive what it is. I will look for a picture.


Someone may have already answered this but it's the top of your cooker where you heat your pots and pans!!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I was not going to mention it, but she mentioned it twice. So I figured she was good with me mentioning it. I have that picture seared onto my brain.????????


You should have seen it in real life. ???? It was definitely an experience. ????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So would I! When I was very young, I told my mum that I was never going to be a Housewife; and I never have been! I have a Househusband!????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy taco Tuesday. I hope Jake finds France much nicer than he anticipates.
> New tablets are always fun. Just when you learn their idiosyncrasies they update and you have to relearn how to operate them.


Thanks jinx, it's almost been across the room at high speed a few times, I'm easily frustrated!!! The worse thing is I can't make it download my Painting by Numbers App, which is primarily what I wanted it for!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's decided what it's going to do here, rain. Jake will probably end up having MacDonalds and all the things kids everywhere have these days. I'm sure he'll make himself understood even with a limited supply of French words. Hope the film isn't too noisy. See ya later. xxxx


I'm sure you're right, can't wait to hear the tales at the weekend!!! The film was ok but they killed off Jennifer Lawrence's character halfway through the film, that didn't go down well with DH, 5/10!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not going to let her forget are you? xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23:


I can take it!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Beautiful baby. Did you see this? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-610519-1.html


Oh that's cute but a lot of work to do it well!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> The closest yarn shop to me in Arizona is in Wickenburg - about 25 miles away. Haven't been there yet, though, but will one of these days. xxxooo


Oh that's not too bad, I'd drive 25 miles for a decent yarn shop!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and sisters . I've been to the over 60's today and won $1. I'm not sure what I'm spending it on but it's better in my purse than someone else's. The weather is cold dull and rainy with a 10C temp. I think we are heading for winter. At over 60's today there were two men putting new light fixtures in the ceiling while we were playing, we all had to get close together to give them room. They were surprisingly not noisy at all. Lovely young men. I ended up with a lady called Pam sitting with me, and we kept giggling I had an enjoyable time. It's our leaders birthday tomorrow so she brought 2 sponge cakes in for us to share. One of the men who were fixing the lights, was a great big teddy bear about so I asked home if he wanted a fairy cake but he didn't. ????
> 
> I've filled in my form for a blue badge so I'm in the hands of the gods. Well The local council anyway. I don't get help from anyone money wise so I'll probably loose this as well. If I don't expect then I'm not disappointed.
> 
> I don't think I've got anymore,news. Donna comes tomorrow morning and I'm going to Stephens in the afternoon. I've booked my car in for an MOT service and valet next Wednesday, not tomorrow! I feel like I'm getting some jobs done at last. I'm going to catchup luv yawl.


Thanks for reminding me - again to book my car in!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I get frustrated with electronics also. I was looking to buy a new 32 inch t.v. because I thought the remote did not work and it was not a smart t.v. With the remote no matter what channel I pushed it always went to 4. I do not have time to push the up button to get channel 68. So last night I was playing with the remote and pushed 68-1. That works. Another simple solution to a problem with electronics that was an easy fix. We have had that t.v. at least 5 years but never use it much, but it is always is a pain in the ear when we did try to use it. 


London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, it's almost been across the room at high speed a few times, I'm easily frustrated!!! The worse thing is I can't make it download my Painting by Numbers App, which is primarily what I wanted it for!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh that's not too bad, I'd drive 25 miles for a decent yarn shop!! xxxx


It's less than what we had in Wales, but the one in King's Lynn will be closer now. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I get frustrated with electronics also. I was looking to buy a new 32 inch t.v. because I thought the remote did not work and it was not a smart t.v. With the remote no matter what channel I pushed it always went to 4. I do not have time to push the up button to get channel 68. So last night I was playing with the remote and pushed 68-1. That works. Another simple solution to a problem with electronics that was an easy fix. We have had that t.v. at least 5 years but never use it much, but it is always is a pain in the ear when we did try to use it.


They're a blessing and a curse at the same time!! I have discovered that I don't like this tablet, it only wants to download Amazon apps, not the ones I want so it will be going back tomorrow!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's less than what we had in Wales, but the one in King's Lynn will be closer now. xxxx :sm24:


Oh yes indeedy!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's less than what we had in Wales, but the one in King's Lynn will be closer now. xxxx :sm24:


Don't forget the even better one in Downham Market ????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> They're a blessing and a curse at the same time!! I have discovered that I don't like this tablet, it only wants to download Amazon apps, not the ones I want so it will be going back tomorrow!!!xxxx


That's s a shame x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget the even better one in Downham Market ????


I didn't see that one and it will be further away I think, on the other hand looking at the map there might not be a lot of difference. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't see that one and it will be further away I think, on the other hand looking at the map there might not be a lot of difference. xx


????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Beautiful baby. Did you see this? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-610519-1.html


I saw something like this year's ago on Pinterest. I was going to make one for sweet pea. I'm slow as Christmas!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> She really is a beautiful little angel.


???????? Thanks I'm smitten ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I have a spiralizer. One of the best things that it makes is zucchini "noodle" spirals which can be fried up. And are wonderful.


My mom was telling us that dad got her one of those. Or something similar.
Anyway she said it cut her finger twice so she chu,cked it in the trash and told him it didn't work ????????????????

I was slicing a watermelon for her and she kept putting her hand in the way... Pointing and saying cut more here.. All the while Jen is in the other room laughing because I'm telling her to move her hand, and get her finger out of the way.. and saying I know why that thing cut you!


----------



## linkan

Yesterday Jen and I made fathers day gifts. Some were a busy but the shadow boxes with onesies are adorable. I didn't take pics yet.
The only drawback is that the second her little foot touched the paint, she acted like we set her on fire. 
I mean she HATED it. So it was done very quickly and then she would feed her and make her feel better till she got the next thing ready. It was a very hard thing to do once we realized how bad she hated it... Even just a tiny bit of paint. She was not having it.


----------



## linkan

Rosebud had her one month check-up and she is 11lbs 1oz. And the doc said she is perfect. Jen's milk finally came in all the way, so things are running more smoothly there, no pun intended.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh that's not too bad, I'd drive 25 miles for a decent yarn shop!! xxxx


I hear it's a pretty nice one so will check it out in the fall when she opens again. Apparently she closes from June through mid-September. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and it has stopped raining!!!!! We had over a month's rain yesterday an at one point our road looked more like a river.
> 
> Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, we are doing some upcycling. Some of the girls were making bags out of jeans and other scraps, another two doing rag rugs and lots of other things besides.
> 
> The coven are coming this morning for coffee and then I shall work on a design for some weaving.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Popping by to say hi. Creative Chaos sounds like much fun. Tv advertised a 4x6 cloth padded to use for dish cleaning better than sponges and easy to clean and reuse. Since we are stopping plastic bags for groceries they are selling fabric ones the same shape. Good ideas. As are your group ideas.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I have a spiralizer. One of the best things that it makes is zucchini "noodle" spirals which can be fried up. And are wonderful.


We bought an air frier at Christmas but lost the book so just dust it. How dumb of us. If life eases I'll get another book and try the varmit


----------



## jinx

Hi Polly. Nice to see you. You can easily find instructions for an air fryer and recipes online. I do not use mine a lot,but the longer I have it the more uses I find for it. What kind do you have?


jollypolly said:


> We bought an air frier at Christmas but lost the book so just dust it. How dumb of us. If life eases I'll get another book and try the varmit


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good for you. Was he impressed enough to fill out whatever forms he needed to fill out?





Barn-dweller said:


> Actually and miraculously yes and they are ready for the solicitors tomorrow. xx


That is amazing, I'm so glad it takes you one step closer to your new house! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a still dry, but not very warm Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday, one of the ladies daughter came,, she is a very highly qualified florist and was telling us about some of the floral arrangements that she had made. I would like to get her to come and talk to our WI.

I am beginning to get myself sorted for my holiday. Going to take layers of clothes as not sure what the weather will be. The main thing is I've got plenty of weaving and spinning to take.

Not going to the supermarket today (will do that tomorrow) or have fish and chips as at WI this evening we are having an Ascot afternoon tea (in the evening)
Ascot is not far from here and the Ascot races start next week, lots of girls in too tight dresses, too high heels and silly hats. 

Sorry for any confusion Jinx, but happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from the silk mill


I just love the brightness of the Colours in silk! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some photos of my latest pieces of felt.


Wow, they are gorgeous! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hear it's a pretty nice one so will check it out in the fall when she opens again. Apparently she closes from June through mid-September. xxxooo


A great excuse to get lots of stash in to cover the summer months. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull, cold but at the moment dry Norfolk, feels like I've been somewhere like this before. Been round to the local shop as I forgot to take anything out for dinner today, nice little village store so have stocked up for a few days, bought some very local (this village) sausages so will see what they are like one day, it's piggy country so hopefully they will be nice and tasty. Nothing else planned for the day so will catch up on here and then get the knitting out. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her one month check-up and she is 11lbs 1oz. And the doc said she is perfect. Jen's milk finally came in all the way, so things are running more smoothly there, no pun intended.


That's good news, the first month is always the worst, it'll all be easy from now on....and then we laughed and laughed......! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hear it's a pretty nice one so will check it out in the fall when she opens again. Apparently she closes from June through mid-September. xxxooo


Oh! That would be peak time here!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> We bought an air frier at Christmas but lost the book so just dust it. How dumb of us. If life eases I'll get another book and try the varmit


You can quite often download appliance instructions online Jolly, it might be worth a look!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hi Polly. Nice to see you. You can easily find instructions for an air fryer and recipes online. I do not use mine a lot,but the longer I have it the more uses I find for it. What kind do you have?


Oops, I should have read on but at least we agreed again!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

I have a box of bits ready to make one of these quilts, when I get round to it.


London Girl said:


> Oh that's cute but a lot of work to do it well!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

QUOTING MRS P:Good morning from a still dry, but not very warm Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday, one of the ladies daughter came,, she is a very highly qualified florist and was telling us about some of the floral arrangements that she had made. I would like to get her to come and talk to our WI.

I am beginning to get myself sorted for my holiday. Going to take layers of clothes as not sure what the weather will be. The main thing is I've got plenty of weaving and spinning to take.

Not going to the supermarket today (will do that tomorrow) or have fish and chips as at WI this evening we are having an Ascot afternoon tea (in the evening)
Ascot is not far from here and the Ascot races start next week, lots of girls in too tight dresses, too high heels and silly hats. and usually extremely drunk by the middle of the afternoon!!

Sorry for any confusion Jinx, but happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I have a box of bits ready to make one of these quilts, when I get round to it.


Hi Chris, nice to see you, how are you? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a London that is, weather wise, very similar to Camberley. Apparently, this is set to be the wettest June on record!!

I shall be off to visit my friend shortly after I have returned my tablet. Have a great one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I was a bit confused this a.m. Now I am totally at sea because I cannot figure out what day it is. I have to ask Mr. Google to see what is racing at Ascot. 
ETA Oh horse. I was not sure if it was cars or horses. Now I know.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a still dry, but not very warm Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday, one of the ladies daughter came,, she is a very highly qualified florist and was telling us about some of the floral arrangements that she had made. I would like to get her to come and talk to our WI.
> 
> I am beginning to get myself sorted for my holiday. Going to take layers of clothes as not sure what the weather will be. The main thing is I've got plenty of weaving and spinning to take.
> 
> Not going to the supermarket today (will do that tomorrow) or have fish and chips as at WI this evening we are having an Ascot afternoon tea (in the evening)
> Ascot is not far from here and the Ascot races start next week, lots of girls in too tight dresses, too high heels and silly hats.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion Jinx, but happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a not-sure-what-it-wants-to-do-London!! It's not very warm at all, about 11°C (Hurray, I found the degrees symbol!!)
> 
> I bought an Amazon H8 tablet in the Cash Converter shop next to the charity shop yesterday, I got a 20% discount, probably because I work in the charity shop! Not sure about it, it doesn't seem very easy to use although it does have an Alexa I can talk to, which is fun!! It also hurts my hand to hold it and I can't work out how the stand works. Never mind, the kids are here at the weekend, they'll sort it out for me!! Talking of kids, Jake has gone to France with the school today until Saturday, staying in someone's home. He was not looking forward to it as, being on the scientific/maths side, he is not at all confident about his languages, especially French! He is also a very picky eater and is worried he might get served up something he can't eat, poor lamb!!! :sm23:
> 
> We are off to the cinema to see X Men his afternoon, only because DH has a bit of a thing about Jennifer Lawrence. I may have a little doze unless it's too noisy, zzzzzzzzzz!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, be good to yourselves!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


I fully understand the anxiety around food, when with people I don't know, not many people understand the difficulties, that some of us face! ????????


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like you are in a nice village. I hope visiting the stores was enjoyable. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cold but at the moment dry Norfolk, feels like I've been somewhere like this before. Been round to the local shop as I forgot to take anything out for dinner today, nice little village store so have stocked up for a few days, bought some very local (this village) sausages so will see what they are like one day, it's piggy country so hopefully they will be nice and tasty. Nothing else planned for the day so will catch up on here and then get the knitting out. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Nope not me. All the typos are my own fault. I do use it on my phone when texting close friends/family as there are errors quite often. Some errors are quite cute. I remember back when Lily was in kidney garden. (kindergarten) I usually use it for just short messages. Yes, no, see you soon, not today etc.


Possibly Jynx, then! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I fully understand the anxiety around food, when with people I don't know, not many people understand the difficulties, that some of us face! ????????


I don't think he will starve but he will be very embarrassed if he really can't eat what is offered. I can see trouser pockets full of unwanted food being smuggled out of the house!! Bless him!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> You would have loved it. Throw back your head and laughed. I can just see you.


I would have! We had a glorious Thunder Storm last night, then we had some wonderful soaking rain, all night and most of the day! The streams in the Hills are flowing, some places in Adelaide were flooded, and I think some other areas around S.A. might have also got some slight flooding, but we still need more!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). The temperature dropped all night long under clear skies and now I can see my breath outside.
The officials from the last basketball games admit that they missed a foul call seconds before the end of the game that would have given the Raptors the win. The NBA did say they wanted the final game played in California. Guess they got their wish.
I brought my rainbow socks back from the office. I won't be doing late shift anymore so I thought I would get more work done on them at home now. I looked at my knitting and I'm hoping I can even out the stitches with blocking, my tension is all over the place.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I would have! We had a glorious Thunder Storm last night, then we had some wonderful soaking rain, all night and most of the day! The streams in the Hills are flowing, some places in Adelaide were flooded, and I think some other areas around S.A. might have also got some slight flooding, but we still need more!


Hopefully a lot of that water will soak into the ground and not just stream somewhere else.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I was a bit confused this a.m. Now I am totally at sea because I cannot figure out what day it is. I have to ask Mr. Google to see what is racing at Ascot.
> ETA Oh horse. I was not sure if it was cars or horses. Now I know.


It's Wednesday. The garbage bins are outside at the curb.
We have a horse track north of us, half way to Peterborough, but it is horse cart racing with the little bicycle wheeled carts and the standard-bred horses that only canter not gallop. It's still exciting. We used to have a standard-bred horse breeder behind our old house in Newtonville. I used to like to go out in to the field and pet the horses. They seemed to be amused by a little kid coming up to pet them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I have a box of bits ready to make one of these quilts, when I get round to it.


Morning Chris how's it going? Any news from the hospital yet? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London that is, weather wise, very similar to Camberley. Apparently, this is set to be the wettest June on record!!
> 
> I shall be off to visit my friend shortly after I have returned my tablet. Have a great one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


We have record levels of water in Lake Ontario so I could say we are having our wettest spring too.
Sorry that the tablet didn't work out. Have a fun visit with your friends.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh that's not too bad, I'd drive 25 miles for a decent yarn shop!! xxxx


Yes, so would I, or DH would! I have fabric shops about 75km away, so that's good also! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I was a bit confused this a.m. Now I am totally at sea because I cannot figure out what day it is. I have to ask Mr. Google to see what is racing at Ascot.
> ETA Oh horse. I was not sure if it was cars or horses. Now I know.


It is Wednesday, honestly. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like you are in a nice village. I hope visiting the stores was enjoyable.


Well I got a chance to look round but did buy some more food which means more cooking for me. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> QUOTING MRS P:Good morning from a still dry, but not very warm Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday, one of the ladies daughter came,, she is a very highly qualified florist and was telling us about some of the floral arrangements that she had made. I would like to get her to come and talk to our WI.
> 
> I am beginning to get myself sorted for my holiday. Going to take layers of clothes as not sure what the weather will be. The main thing is I've got plenty of weaving and spinning to take.
> 
> Not going to the supermarket today (will do that tomorrow) or have fish and chips as at WI this evening we are having an Ascot afternoon tea (in the evening)
> Ascot is not far from here and the Ascot races start next week, lots of girls in too tight dresses, too high heels and silly hats. and usually extremely drunk by the middle of the afternoon!!
> 
> Sorry for any confusion Jinx, but happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Thanks for passing on the message.
I love all the hats at Ascot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cold but at the moment dry Norfolk, feels like I've been somewhere like this before. Been round to the local shop as I forgot to take anything out for dinner today, nice little village store so have stocked up for a few days, bought some very local (this village) sausages so will see what they are like one day, it's piggy country so hopefully they will be nice and tasty. Nothing else planned for the day so will catch up on here and then get the knitting out. Have a good day. xx


Great that you found a nice shop. We eat a lot of sausages here. We're in a "chicken" area, but there is a "pig" area just to the west. I can tell when the pig farmers clear out the barns.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a still dry, but not very warm Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday, one of the ladies daughter came,, she is a very highly qualified florist and was telling us about some of the floral arrangements that she had made. I would like to get her to come and talk to our WI.
> 
> I am beginning to get myself sorted for my holiday. Going to take layers of clothes as not sure what the weather will be. The main thing is I've got plenty of weaving and spinning to take.
> 
> Not going to the supermarket today (will do that tomorrow) or have fish and chips as at WI this evening we are having an Ascot afternoon tea (in the evening)
> Ascot is not far from here and the Ascot races start next week, lots of girls in too tight dresses, too high heels and silly hats.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion Jinx, but happy Wednesday everyone. xx


True crafter, the weaving and spinning got packed before the clothes. :sm01:
You could use my newest treat. Nano spinning wheel.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We bought an air frier at Christmas but lost the book so just dust it. How dumb of us. If life eases I'll get another book and try the varmit


Definitely see if Google can find the manual for you.
We have an older air fryer but we don't use it much.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yesterday Jen and I made fathers day gifts. Some were a busy but the shadow boxes with onesies are adorable. I didn't take pics yet.
> The only drawback is that the second her little foot touched the paint, she acted like we set her on fire.
> I mean she HATED it. So it was done very quickly and then she would feed her and make her feel better till she got the next thing ready. It was a very hard thing to do once we realized how bad she hated it... Even just a tiny bit of paint. She was not having it.


Poor little darling that Paint is cold, and feels totally horrible, and is not nice and warm, and soft; like everything else she has touched! Mean Mamma & Nonna!!! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Rosebud had her one month check-up and she is 11lbs 1oz. And the doc said she is perfect. Jen's milk finally came in all the way, so things are running more smoothly there, no pun intended.


That is excellent, but Jen still needs to be careful about doing too much, and not eating properly! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Popping by to say hi. Creative Chaos sounds like much fun. Tv advertised a 4x6 cloth padded to use for dish cleaning better than sponges and easy to clean and reuse. Since we are stopping plastic bags for groceries they are selling fabric ones the same shape. Good ideas. As are your group ideas.


I have a lot of PIGS. Projects in (reusable) grocery sacks. Some of the grocery sacks are really pretty and I've got comments from the other people at Knit Night about them. I don't mind that we don't use the plastic grocery bags anymore, but I do have a bag of bags in my trunk/boot so I can grab one if I need it.
Our government is going to be banning plastic wraps and ziplock bags soon. I will need to do some creative thinking about replacements. We already re-use food containers, but some things just don't fit well in those re-used containers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I hear it's a pretty nice one so will check it out in the fall when she opens again. Apparently she closes from June through mid-September. xxxooo


Are you talking about Isabelle's Boutique. I've heard nice things about that one. One of the ladies at Knit Night just returned from her winter in Arizona. 
I just checked and there are 14! places in Prescott. Hope that isn't too far away.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going before the garbage trucks come around.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I don't think he will starve but he will be very embarrassed if he really can't eat what is offered. I can see trouser pockets full of unwanted food being smuggled out of the house!! Bless him!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It does get easier, as one gets older; now I just let people know what food I am unable to eat, and I will often say that I am allergic to the foods. I cannot really allergic i bet people understan allergies much better, than being unable to process the sensation that some foods set off, for me, and others like me! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully a lot of that water will soak into the ground and not just stream somewhere else.


The water that is not in the stream, will soak into the land, some of the water in the steams, will soak in, but the rest will probably end up in the Gulf, which is fine, because watto gets evaporated from there, and the properties of the Sea, we affected to some point! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> True crafter, the weaving and spinning got packed before the clothes. :sm01:
> You could use my newest treat. Nano spinning wheel.


That little wheel, is quite cute, and in my favourite colour? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Years ago we had horses. Harold and our son used their horses in small small rodeos in our area. Scott had a small horse/large pony as he was only 7,8, or 9 years old. Scott started winning in the pole bending competition. He was racing against all adults. Harold never placed in the money. It was a great way to spend family time. 


nitz8catz said:


> It's Wednesday. The garbage bins are outside at the curb.
> We have a hlargeorse track north of us, half way to Peterborough, but it is horse cart racing with the little bicycle wheeled carts and the standard-bred horses that only canter not gallop. It's still exciting. We used to have a standard-bred horse breeder behind our old house in Newtonville. I used to like to go out in to the field and pet the horses. They seemed to be amused by a little kid coming up to pet them.


----------



## jinx

I know you wouldn't josh me, would you? Hard to tell day from night or one day from another as it keeps raining most days. We did have two nice days recently.


Barn-dweller said:


> It is Wednesday, honestly. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> True crafter, the weaving and spinning got packed before the clothes. :sm01:
> You could use my newest treat. Nano spinning wheel.


So cute. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I know you wouldn't josh me, would you? Hard to tell day from night or one day from another as it keeps raining most days. We did have two nice days recently.


Who me? No just trying to ease your confusion to make life easier for you. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah hence the hundreds of stitches, presumably you get back to normal amount for most of the sweater? xx


eventually. I am currently at 455.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not going to let her forget are you? xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23:


Absolutely not, otherwise she would be perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh that's not too bad, I'd drive 25 miles for a decent yarn shop!! xxxx


I catch a bus for a mile. Hard work but worth it!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London that is, weather wise, very similar to Camberley. Apparently, this is set to be the wettest June on record!!
> 
> I shall be off to visit my friend shortly after I have returned my tablet. Have a great one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


It was dry here, but the clouds came and cried over us. It's cold as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> It's Wednesday. The garbage bins are outside at the curb.
> We have a horse track north of us, half way to Peterborough, but it is horse cart racing with the little bicycle wheeled carts and the standard-bred horses that only canter not gallop. It's still exciting. We used to have a standard-bred horse breeder behind our old house in Newtonville. I used to like to go out in to the field and pet the horses. They seemed to be amused by a little kid coming up to pet them.


Our bins are now emptied on Friday. They move on a day every bank holiday.


----------



## SaxonLady

The veteran who fell on parade with his hand clutching his medals had to have 19 stitches in the hand (including fingers) and was allowed home the same night.


----------



## SaxonLady

I actually went out today to the airport. Now back in the study.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> A great excuse to get lots of stash in to cover the summer months. xx :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh! That would be peak time here!!! xxxx


Yes, it would, but there most of the snowbirds have headed back north or somewhere else by now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> We have record levels of water in Lake Ontario so I could say we are having our wettest spring too.
> Sorry that the tablet didn't work out. Have a fun visit with your friends.


Ditto from me, June! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Yes, so would I, or DH would! I have fabric shops about 75km away, so that's good also! xoxoxo


No, it's not to far. Here, I have a couple of shops within just a couple of miles or so. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Are you talking about Isabelle's Boutique. I've heard nice things about that one. One of the ladies at Knit Night just returned from her winter in Arizona.
> I just checked and there are 14! places in Prescott. Hope that isn't too far away.


Yes, it's Isabelle's that I was talking about. Distance wise, Prescott is not too far away, but we drove up there one day a couple of months or so ago and it's up a very curvy mountain road and the trip back was in the dark and it was a bit scary. That said, I would love to go visit the town again as it looks like a fun place to explore. Will have to find a different route. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I know you wouldn't josh me, would you? Hard to tell day from night or one day from another as it keeps raining most days. We did have two nice days recently.


It's been sunny here the past several days and supposed to be up near 90F today. We'll be on the road (hopefully) before it gets that warm, but I'm sure it will be quite warm along the route we're traveling. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

That shop was so nice, also the people working


Barn-dweller said:


> It's less than what we had in Wales, but the one in King's Lynn will be closer now. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

She must be such a joy to you all.


linkan said:


> Rosebud had her one month check-up and she is 11lbs 1oz. And the doc said she is perfect. Jen's milk finally came in all the way, so things are running more smoothly there, no pun intended.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> That shop was so nice, also the people working


So nice we went there twice. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

I'm not bad, this cold wet weather is not helping my joints! We must meet up soon!


London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, nice to see you, how are you? xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all from a cold miserable London, where’s the summer? I’m having terrible trouble getting onto KP at the moment, that’s why you are not much from me. Not been doing much, been to Dr this morning for my diabetes check. Got a call early from my DD, there had been a break in during the night. She lives in a house but the main room is a hairdressers. Whoever it was tried to kick in her door, leaving huge footprints all over the door. All they took as a box of cash destined for a charity. All I know is it’s terrified her & the boys, she’s only just got comfortable there, spending more time. If one more thing gets thrown at her I shall go even madder than I am. Enough moaning. I’m off to catch up properly. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> QUOTING MRS P:Good morning from a still dry, but not very warm Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday, one of the ladies daughter came,, she is a very highly qualified florist and was telling us about some of the floral arrangements that she had made. I would like to get her to come and talk to our WI.
> 
> I am beginning to get myself sorted for my holiday. Going to take layers of clothes as not sure what the weather will be. The main thing is I've got plenty of weaving and spinning to take.
> 
> Not going to the supermarket today (will do that tomorrow) or have fish and chips as at WI this evening we are having an Ascot afternoon tea (in the evening)
> Ascot is not far from here and the Ascot races start next week, lots of girls in too tight dresses, too high heels and silly hats. and usually extremely drunk by the middle of the afternoon!!
> 
> Sorry for any confusion Jinx, but happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Oops I forgot that bit xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> True crafter, the weaving and spinning got packed before the clothes. :sm01:
> You could use my newest treat. Nano spinning wheel.


That is so cute and PURPLE!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The veteran who fell on parade with his hand clutching his medals had to have 19 stitches in the hand (including fingers) and was allowed home the same night.


Those medals are * PRECIOUS*; he paid very dearly for them! ????‍✈????‍✈ xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I would have! We had a glorious Thunder Storm last night, then we had some wonderful soaking rain, all night and most of the day! The streams in the Hills are flowing, some places in Adelaide were flooded, and I think some other areas around S.A. might have also got some slight flooding, but we still need more!


Talking of rain, just look at the state of my garden! This was taken about 10 minutes ago!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> True crafter, the weaving and spinning got packed before the clothes. :sm01:
> You could use my newest treat. Nano spinning wheel.


Wow, that's cute AND it's purple!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It does get easier, as one gets older; now I just let people know what food I am unable to eat, and I will often say that I am allergic to the foods. I cannot really allergic i bet people understan allergies much better, than being unable to process the sensation that some foods set off, for me, and others like me! ????????????????


Yes but can you say all that in French??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Talking of rain, just look at the state of my garden! This was taken about 10 minutes ago!!


Wow! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Talking of rain, just look at the state of my garden! This was taken about 10 minutes ago!!


Was it you who bought The Barn? That's how our lawn quite often looked. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Absolutely not, otherwise she would be perfect.


Never as perfect as you, Saxy!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The veteran who fell on parade with his hand clutching his medals had to have 19 stitches in the hand (including fingers) and was allowed home the same night.


Ooh dear, that must have been painful and you don't realise how useful your hands are until they are out of action!! Sending him gentle, healing hugs!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it would, but there most of the snowbirds have headed back north or somewhere else by now. xxxooo


Right! Is it going to feel weirdly empty to you now? xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I'm not bad, this cold wet weather is not helping my joints! We must meet up soon!


Just name the day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all from a cold miserable London, where's the summer? I'm having terrible trouble getting onto KP at the moment, that's why you are not much from me. Not been doing much, been to Dr this morning for my diabetes check. Got a call early from my DD, there had been a break in during the night. She lives in a house but the main room is a hairdressers. Whoever it was tried to kick in her door, leaving huge footprints all over the door. All they took as a box of cash destined for a charity. All I know is it's terrified her & the boys, she's only just got comfortable there, spending more time. If one more thing gets thrown at her I shall go even madder than I am. Enough moaning. I'm off to catch up properly. Xxx


That's awful Chris, I'm so sorry, poor girl xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That is so cute and PURPLE!


That's exactly what I said, haven't got a single original thought in my head!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Was it you who bought The Barn? That's how our lawn quite often looked. xxxx


Um, mine is a _little_ bit smaller than the Barn garden!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Right! Is it going to feel weirdly empty to you now? xxxxxx


Probably a bit but we're going to be going back and forth between here and Arizona over the next couple of months, so probably won't notice it too much. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes but can you say all that in French??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Mais oui!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mais oui!


 :sm03: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> True crafter, the weaving and spinning got packed before the clothes. :sm01:
> You could use my newest treat. Nano spinning wheel.


That is a cute spinning wheel have you tried it out yet?


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> :sm03: xxxx


Oops, that should have been a smiley face!! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I'm not even going to mention the weather, not the fact that we have pea soup visibility, or the fact we are only 10C or even the persistent rain. And the forecast no better. So as I say. I'm not mentioning it.

Evening girls, daisy the hamster has been moved from just outside my room and the two flipping gerbils have been put there in her place. I don't feel happy about it al all, honestly. I've double checked the cage is locked and if they make a lot of noise I mit not come back. Haha. 

I don't have news tonight. Donna came this morning, in all the rain, she looked like a soggy garden gnome when she came this morning. Sue and me went to tesco and I bought a pair of light trousers again, but I haven't tried them on yet. I will tomorrow. Now it's bound to rain for months. 

I'm going to catch up now. Going home tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Um, mine is a _little_ bit smaller than the Barn garden!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


But just as wet at the moment. Is it pinned down strongly or will it float away? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Great that you found a nice shop. We eat a lot of sausages here. We're in a "chicken" area, but there is a "pig" area just to the west. I can tell when the pig farmers clear out the barns.


I can tell when the farmers around here are fertilising their fields, gosh does it stink. Pigs whatsits is the worst.


----------



## linkan

I've had my little darling sweet pea since about 8:30 am . 
We played board games and she played with the dogs, taught them some tricks lol. Then we picked up Jen and Rosebud so we could get their cat back from the vet.. She got fixed. We ate Mc Donald's and played board games with Jen.
Then to Walmart to exchange some things and get baby wipes and hand soap.
I bought sweet pea some new purple glitter flip flops and a unicorn shirt she wanted. Both items were only $7. together so not a bad price.

We then went to the park and let sweet pea show is how good she could do the monkey bars and walk the balance beam. She was great ????
And then back to the house and I'm exhausted lol. But what a fun day ❣

Sweet pea is asleep in my lap. Before she dosed off she asked me to please have her pawpaw carry her to bed ???? he always does. 
I'm taking the dogs home tomorrow , and all I can say is my daughter is a glutton for punishment. And I hope the puppy calms down more once he's home.

I think I'll miss them.... Just a little though lol.
Jen keeps looking for any reason for me to come over... LIKE I need one ????
She told me that it breaks her heart when I leave. ????


----------



## linkan

Sorry didn't mean to write a book there lol


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Talking of rain, just look at the state of my garden! This was taken about 10 minutes ago!!


At Least your garden is green, and beautiful! Next time we get a deluge here, I will post a photo of our seasonal pool. The houses in my little suburb, are built on built on a flood plain. Lucky for us, they are also built on little stilts, just high enough, so that the houses aren't affected, when we did actually have floods, because flooding here, is very rare, in my very Arid land!
Pam; you will be able to appreciate what it is like, once you get used to the Dover Region, you have moved to! I hope you love it (or learn too), as I do! I am Neteve to this area, and get a long for the subdued colours, when I have been away for too long! The bright Greens of the wetter areas of the country, ge too overwhelming, after a while, especially if my line of sight is inherupled by too many tall trees! I am used to uninterupted views, of many kilometres, so in heavily treed areas, I feel very crowded! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes but can you say all that in French??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


No, cos I only know a few words of French, and I don't even know how I came to know them, because I have known them forever! One example is:" Derrieère la porte", which my older sisters used to yell at the occasional car that drove past Grandads farm, when we lived there! Our Grandmother might have been teaching us a bit of it! It's a bit of a shame that she died so young, I could have fluent in french, at quite a young age! :sm06: ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm not even going to mention the weather, not the fact that we have pea soup visibility, or the fact we are only 10C or even the persistent rain. And the forecast no better. So as I say. I'm not mentioning it.
> 
> Evening girls, daisy the hamster has been moved from just outside my room and the two flipping gerbils have been put there in her place. I don't feel happy about it al all, honestly. I've double checked the cage is locked and if they make a lot of noise I mit not come back. Haha.
> 
> I don't have news tonight. Donna came this morning, in all the rain, she looked like a soggy garden gnome when she came this morning. Sue and me went to tesco and I bought a pair of light trousers again, but I haven't tried them on yet. I will tomorrow. Now it's bound to rain for months.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Going home tomorrow.


I hope you get the Gerbil situation settled, to your liking! xoxoxo :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've had my little darling sweet pea since about 8:30 am .
> We played board games and she played with the dogs, taught them some tricks lol. Then we picked up Jen and Rosebud so we could get their cat back from the vet.. She got fixed. We ate Mc Donald's and played board games with Jen.
> Then to Walmart to exchange some things and get baby wipes and hand soap.
> I bought sweet pea some new purple glitter flip flops and a unicorn shirt she wanted. Both items were only $7. together so not a bad price.
> 
> We then went to the park and let sweet pea show is how good she could do the monkey bars and walk the balance beam. She was great ????
> And then back to the house and I'm exhausted lol. But what a fun day ❣
> 
> Sweet pea is asleep in my lap. Before she dosed off she asked me to please have her pawpaw carry her to bed ???? he always does.
> I'm taking the dogs home tomorrow , and all I can say is my daughter is a glutton for punishment. And I hope the puppy calms down more once he's home.
> 
> I think I'll miss them.... Just a little though lol.
> Jen keeps looking for any reason for me to come over... LIKE I need one ????
> She told me that it breaks her heart when I leave. ????


Yes, I can definitely see why she would feel that way! She probably wants you to move in, for a while! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sorry didn't mean to write a book there lol


Don't worry about it, I seem to be doing that a lot, lately! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I'm not even going to mention the weather, not the fact that we have pea soup visibility, or the fact we are only 10C or even the persistent rain. And the forecast no better. So as I say. I'm not mentioning it.
> 
> Evening girls, daisy the hamster has been moved from just outside my room and the two flipping gerbils have been put there in her place. I don't feel happy about it al all, honestly. I've double checked the cage is locked and if they make a lot of noise I mit not come back. Haha.
> 
> I don't have news tonight. Donna came this morning, in all the rain, she looked like a soggy garden gnome when she came this morning. Sue and me went to tesco and I bought a pair of light trousers again, but I haven't tried them on yet. I will tomorrow. Now it's bound to rain for months.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Going home tomorrow.


When we had the hamster I bought a 1 inch lock just to feel safe. He got out when it was unlocked once but found him in the closet.


----------



## jollypolly

I'm pushed to make a decision and I don't decide well I'm paying to store my camper and paid $400 storage today with $700 owed because I've gotten behind. He has a buyer for it. it's a 2007 but hardly used. the buyer would get it off my hands but I'd still owe $3000 so I'd have no camper,and pay $3000. Doesn't seem like a good idea but keeping it and paying storage and paying off $7800 isn't fun. I'm very confused.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> That's awful Chris, I'm so sorry, poor girl xxxx


It's a scary thing. Had kids break in once and felt unsafe for a long time. I now have a dog with a loud mean bark and attitude. I keep a hammer under the couch. Chances are they won't come back knowing they won't get much.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Pic of the day.. gotta sleep so will post more in the morning ????????


Most beautiful baby I've ever seen.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Beautiful baby. Did you see this? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-610519-1.html


That's such a great idea.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Most beautiful baby I've ever seen.


Thanks Polly. I like that hammer idea but I'd never be able to get to it. I sleep with a cane and a machete next to me. DH is a little better armed.. no pun intended there either lol ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very soggy Camberley. We have had stair rod rain since yesterday afternoon and I think Camberley is about to float down the road.

Had fun at the WI last night, lots of sandwiches, scones and clotted cream and cakes. Everyone was dressed up and lot of hats. We had an Ascot related quiz and my table did not win! It was a really good evening.

It is still raining now and not sure when it will stop. Doing my packing today and then shopping and fish and chips even though it is THURSDAY!!! Sorry Jinx.

The cat sitter is all organized to come and Bentley knows that something is up.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very wet Norfolk, yes it's raining AGAIN. Norfolk is reputed to be one of the driest counties in Britain, beginning to wonder who made that one up. Managed to knock up a drover's pie this morning under great difficulties. It's a strange kitchen and not really equipped for a long term rent so lots of improvisations going on. Oh well we are surviving. Nothing else planned for the day so back to knitting, have a good day hope you weather is better. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Camberley. We have had stair rod rain since yesterday afternoon and I think Camberley is about to float down the road.
> 
> Had fun at the WI last night, lots of sandwiches, scones and clotted cream and cakes. Everyone was dressed up and lot of hats. We had an Ascot related quiz and my table did not win! It was a really good evening.
> 
> It is still raining now and not sure when it will stop. Doing my packing today and then shopping and fish and chips even though it is THURSDAY!!! Sorry Jinx.
> 
> The cat sitter is all organized to come and Bentley knows that something is up.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Ha ha, you're worried about Camberley floating away, I'm getting worried about Norfolk floating off. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> But just as wet at the moment. Is it pinned down strongly or will it float away? xxxx :sm23:


It is very securely pinned down and well drained, it's all dry again now, marvellous stuff!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm pushed to make a decision and I don't decide well I'm paying to store my camper and paid $400 storage today with $700 owed because I've gotten behind. He has a buyer for it. it's a 2007 but hardly used. the buyer would get it off my hands but I'd still owe $3000 so I'd have no camper,and pay $3000. Doesn't seem like a good idea but keeping it and paying storage and paying off $7800 isn't fun. I'm very confused.


Just purely my opinion but it sounds like you don't plan to use it, in which case, might be better to bite the bullet and get rid, one thing less to worry about? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It is very securely pinned down and well drained, it's all dry again now, marvellous stuff!! xxxx


Does that mean it's stopped raining with you? Apparently a bit of North Norfolk fell into the sea yesterday due to all the rain. Glad we will be inland. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Camberley. We have had stair rod rain since yesterday afternoon and I think Camberley is about to float down the road.
> 
> Had fun at the WI last night, lots of sandwiches, scones and clotted cream and cakes. Everyone was dressed up and lot of hats. We had an Ascot related quiz and my table did not win! It was a really good evening.
> 
> It is still raining now and not sure when it will stop. Doing my packing today and then shopping and fish and chips even though it is THURSDAY!!! Sorry Jinx.
> 
> The cat sitter is all organized to come and Bentley knows that something is up.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Glad your mini-Ascot went well, it sounds like fun! Hang on tight if Camberley floats away, if not, I'll see you at the other end of the M3!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Does that mean it's stopped raining with you? Apparently a bit of North Norfolk fell into the sea yesterday due to all the rain. Glad we will be inland. xxxx


Not at the moment but I don't think it's finished with us! Bits of Norfolk are prone to dropping off into the sea, I once saw a horrifying documentary about people's houses going 'over the edge', glad you are going to be well inland!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jollypolly said:


> I'm pushed to make a decision and I don't decide well I'm paying to store my camper and paid $400 storage today with $700 owed because I've gotten behind. He has a buyer for it. it's a 2007 but hardly used. the buyer would get it off my hands but I'd still owe $3000 so I'd have no camper,and pay $3000. Doesn't seem like a good idea but keeping it and paying storage and paying off $7800 isn't fun. I'm very confused.


Make a counter offer that lessens that $3000. Recreational vehicles depreciate very quickly. Sometimes you have to cut your losses. The storage person should help you because it means more money for him if the new owner stores there too. Doesn't hurt to try it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Make a counter offer that lessens that $3000. Recreational vehicles depreciate very quickly. Sometimes you have to cut your losses. The storage person should help you because it means more money for him if the new owner stores there too. Doesn't hurt to try it.


Hi, how are you settling in, have all you electric problems been solved yet? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). This is the high temperature for the day again. And it's raining and will keep raining for the next 5 days. At least I have a really good raincoat.
Another basketball game tonight. Expect sleepy people tomorrow. I won't be staying up. I watch the highlights in the morning, especially when the game doesn't start until 9.
I did more mosaic last night.
I have a headache this morning and the sniffles. Probably from all the humidity.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Not at the moment but I don't think it's finished with us! Bits of Norfolk are prone to dropping off into the sea, I once saw a horrifying documentary about people's houses going 'over the edge', glad you are going to be well inland!! xxxx


When we lived on the cliff over Lake Ontario, bits used to slide into the lake when the water was high and the waves were big, taking trees and bushes with it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It is very securely pinned down and well drained, it's all dry again now, marvellous stuff!! xxxx


I want some of that artificial turf for my side yard where nothing but bird seed will grow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet Norfolk, yes it's raining AGAIN. Norfolk is reputed to be one of the driest counties in Britain, beginning to wonder who made that one up. Managed to knock up a drover's pie this morning under great difficulties. It's a strange kitchen and not really equipped for a long term rent so lots of improvisations going on. Oh well we are surviving. Nothing else planned for the day so back to knitting, have a good day hope you weather is better. xx


I've had enough of this soggy season. DD is fed up with mowing the lawn whenever it is dry because all the rain is keeping the lawn growing at an incredible rate.
I wouldn't even have tried a pie at a rental place.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Camberley. We have had stair rod rain since yesterday afternoon and I think Camberley is about to float down the road.
> 
> Had fun at the WI last night, lots of sandwiches, scones and clotted cream and cakes. Everyone was dressed up and lot of hats. We had an Ascot related quiz and my table did not win! It was a really good evening.
> 
> It is still raining now and not sure when it will stop. Doing my packing today and then shopping and fish and chips even though it is THURSDAY!!! Sorry Jinx.
> 
> The cat sitter is all organized to come and Bentley knows that something is up.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
Give Bentley a cuddle from me. Poor kitty. Kitty's like it when everyone follows the same routine.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks Polly. I like that hammer idea but I'd never be able to get to it. I sleep with a cane and a machete next to me. DH is a little better armed.. no pun intended there either lol ????


Machete beside, or in, the bed! :sm06: 
Our machete from our Florida house is hanging in the basement over the freezer. I feel quite safe with it down there.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It's a scary thing. Had kids break in once and felt unsafe for a long time. I now have a dog with a loud mean bark and attitude. I keep a hammer under the couch. Chances are they won't come back knowing they won't get much.


I've been told NOT to replace things right away when you are robbed because they quite often come back to steal the new things too. When my brother's tool shed got broken into at one of this cottage properties, he didn't replace anything except the door and lock. He saw his chainsaw and canoe being used by someone across the lake from him and called the police. By the time the police came, the guy had taken off with both his things.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm pushed to make a decision and I don't decide well I'm paying to store my camper and paid $400 storage today with $700 owed because I've gotten behind. He has a buyer for it. it's a 2007 but hardly used. the buyer would get it off my hands but I'd still owe $3000 so I'd have no camper,and pay $3000. Doesn't seem like a good idea but keeping it and paying storage and paying off $7800 isn't fun. I'm very confused.


It sounds like he offered you 1/2. Counteroffer for more.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I've had enough of this soggy season. DD is fed up with mowing the lawn whenever it is dry because all the rain is keeping the lawn growing at an incredible rate.
> I wouldn't even have tried a pie at a rental place.


As we're here for a month I'm trying to keep things normal and don't want to keep going out for meals so am trying to make do, not easy in a strange kitchen. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I can tell when the farmers around here are fertilising their fields, gosh does it stink. Pigs whatsits is the worst.


Chicken whatsits is a pretty much second worst smell. But the pigs are the worst. 
My secondary school was in the middle of pig country. The smell was outside, and inside, the school. After a while, your nose just gives up and you can't smell anything.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, how are you settling in, have all you electric problems been solved yet? xx


Settling in nicely.

No, they need to get in here soon. We'll be gone to my family reunion and then up north for birthday celebrations, so we told the builder he has open access to the house and to get it done.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm not even going to mention the weather, not the fact that we have pea soup visibility, or the fact we are only 10C or even the persistent rain. And the forecast no better. So as I say. I'm not mentioning it.
> 
> Evening girls, daisy the hamster has been moved from just outside my room and the two flipping gerbils have been put there in her place. I don't feel happy about it al all, honestly. I've double checked the cage is locked and if they make a lot of noise I mit not come back. Haha.
> 
> I don't have news tonight. Donna came this morning, in all the rain, she looked like a soggy garden gnome when she came this morning. Sue and me went to tesco and I bought a pair of light trousers again, but I haven't tried them on yet. I will tomorrow. Now it's bound to rain for months.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Going home tomorrow.


My brother had gerbils. I hate to tell you but they are nocturnal animals. And they like digging.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Settling in nicely.
> 
> No, they need to get in here soon. We'll be gone to my family reunion and then up north for birthday celebrations, so we told the builder he has open access to the house and to get it done.


That's the best way to do it, leave them to it and escape all the hassle. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> That is a cute spinning wheel have you tried it out yet?


Not yet, but I've used it's brother and "mama". Yes, I now own 3 espinners.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Probably a bit but we're going to be going back and forth between here and Arizona over the next couple of months, so probably won't notice it too much. xxxooo


By the end of that, I'm thinking you won't want to drive anywhere for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

There are a bunch of squirrels being chased all over the back yard by our two resident squirrels. There is no birdseed out at the moment so I don't know why the strange squirrels decided to come for a visit. Just leave our yard and our squirrels won't chase you any more.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. It looks like there is a break in the rain and I can get my stuff out to the car without getting completely soaked.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I want some of that artificial turf for my side yard where nothing but bird seed will grow.


I can heartily recommend it, the only trouble is that if the bird seed drops into the fake lawn, it will grow there!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Talking of rain, just look at the state of my garden! This was taken about 10 minutes ago!!


Bath time!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Never as perfect as you, Saxy!!! xxxxxx


My imperfections are multitudinous and well hidden.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ooh dear, that must have been painful and you don't realise how useful your hands are until they are out of action!! Sending him gentle, healing hugs!!


Lots of them. It's going to take time.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My imperfections are multitudinous and well hidden.


That's funny, so are mine!! ???????? Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's funny, so are mine!! ???????? Xx


Well I won't tell if you don't.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Well I won't tell if you don't.


 :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


????????
Sorry ladies. The cat is out of the bag.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> By the end of that, I'm thinking you won't want to drive anywhere for a while.


That about right. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That about right. :sm24: xxxooo


I understand. We're headed from here to Arkansas back to here and then up to IL and WI and back. My butt is sore thinking about all that sitting!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand. We're headed from here to Arkansas back to here and then up to IL and WI and back. My butt is sore thinking about all that sitting!


I know!!! :sm16: Safe travels and enjoy yourselves. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I know!!! :sm16: Safe travels and enjoy yourselves. xxxooo


And from me!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> And from me!! Xxxx


We always do when we get together.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've reached an all time low for temperature here. 8C it's down to now. I, so cold, the heating is on so I'm in pjs in my bed all cosy. The rain isn't on the plain in Spain. It's here in NE UK as I believe it's everywhere else in the country. Hope you are all coping with it.

I came back from Stephens this lunchtime but didn't call at Asda, sorry jinx, I may cal at the weekend. Driving home was treacherous with all the puddles and spray from the other vehicles, I was glad to be home and next to the radiator.

The gerbils behaved themselves last night, and destroyed down and slept. Could be because I told them to shut up.???? I finished a book last bit so I've got another one to take back for myself on Saturday, that's if I'm going. They were talking about holidays and they are fancying Florida next year, I'm sort of staying quiet. Matthew did say to me, save you money and come with us. There was a lull....I said nothing, I don't know weather the grown ups were saying nothing because they didn't want me, which is fine, I wouldn't want mine on holiday, or they were waiting for a reaction. I said NOTHING and I WILL stay at. Nothing. ????

That's all the news for today so I'll catch up. Hope everything's all right with you all. Luv yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Machete beside, or in, the bed! :sm06:
> Our machete from our Florida house is hanging in the basement over the freezer. I feel quite safe with it down there.


We'd all get arrested over here if we had machetes next to our bed. We aren't allowed to defend ourself if people are burgurling us. And if we shot anyone, we'd be done for life....stupid here.


----------



## binkbrice

Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


Awesome and congratulations! What a huge relief. ????????xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Machete beside, or in, the bed! :sm06:
> Our machete from our Florida house is hanging in the basement over the freezer. I feel quite safe with it down there.


There is a nice little spot between my mattress side and bed rail. It's in a case. So I'm not worried about accidents. It use to be a little baseball bat, but dh upgraded it after I got hurt.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> We'd all get arrested over here if we had machetes next to our bed. We aren't allowed to defend ourself if people are burgurling us. And if we shot anyone, we'd be done for life....stupid here.


That's horrible. Anyone can do what they will and you can't defend yourself. 
I hope your police are on the spot then.

Over here the police will tell you that 9 times out of ten they are only there to report what happened. Because most crimes happen so fast they don't get there in time. So you have to defend yourself. But there have been people who actually sue the person there burgled because they got hurt!! Can you imagine the audacity.????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've reached an all time low for temperature here. 8C it's down to now. I, so cold, the heating is on so I'm in pjs in my bed all cosy. The rain isn't on the plain in Spain. It's here in NE UK as I believe it's everywhere else in the country. Hope you are all coping with it.
> 
> I came back from Stephens this lunchtime but didn't call at Asda, sorry jinx, I may cal at the weekend. Driving home was treacherous with all the puddles and spray from the other vehicles, I was glad to be home and next to the radiator.
> 
> The gerbils behaved themselves last night, and destroyed down and slept. Could be because I told them to shut up.???? I finished a book last bit so I've got another one to take back for myself on Saturday, that's if I'm going. They were talking about holidays and they are fancying Florida next year, I'm sort of staying quiet. Matthew did say to me, save you money and come with us. There was a lull....I said nothing, I don't know weather the grown ups were saying nothing because they didn't want me, which is fine, I wouldn't want mine on holiday, or they were waiting for a reaction. I said NOTHING and I WILL stay at. Nothing. ????
> 
> That's all the news for today so I'll catch up. Hope everything's all right with you all. Luv yawl.


https://www.greatwolf.com/mason

I suggest here lol. It's lots of fun and close to me and Lisa ????????????????


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


That is good news, congratulations

My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


That's great news Lisa, tell him well done from me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


Ouch, hope he gets better soon, sending healing vibes. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


Great news and head-hunted as well. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


Hope he recovers soon, knowing your DH, was his bike OK? xx :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


Double Yea!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> https://www.greatwolf.com/mason
> 
> I suggest here lol. It's lots of fun and close to me and Lisa ????????????????


We went to a Great Wolf Lodge in Lake Geneva, WI when the youngest granddaughter was about 2. It was great fun for all.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope he recovers soon, knowing your DH, was his bike OK? xx :sm16:


Me, too, Rebecca. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Sorry to hear that. Glad it was not worse than it was. Hope the aches and pains will decreases in severity very quickly.



lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


----------



## jinx

What a great relief for you. I hope he enjoys his new job and is appreciated by the boss.


binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


----------



## binkbrice

Thank you all he is so relieved to have a job now he will probably receive his first check from them before we get his unemployment money or his severance!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My brother had gerbils. I hate to tell you but they are nocturnal animals. And they like digging.


You are so right, I used them to compost all my cardboard. Every week I'd empty out 6 or so inches of cardboard shavings to put in the big compost.. the good thing is they insulated their digging and scratching noise with chewing which is a lot quieter. Susan maybe your Gerbils are bored :sm06: ... give them a cereal box and any cardboard tubes! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all he is so relieved to have a job now he will probably receive his first check from them before we get his unemployment money or his severance!!


That's happy news! xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


That was a close call, I hope he is not too sore. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). This is the high temperature for the day again. And it's raining and will keep raining for the next 5 days. At least I have a really good raincoat.
> Another basketball game tonight. Expect sleepy people tomorrow. I won't be staying up. I watch the highlights in the morning, especially when the game doesn't start until 9.
> I did more mosaic last night.
> I have a headache this morning and the sniffles. Probably from all the humidity.


How about I trade you a little sun for some of your rain, our rivers are getting too low. High 90's F here yesterday it was bearable though. xxox


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Does that mean it's stopped raining with you? Apparently a bit of North Norfolk fell into the sea yesterday due to all the rain. Glad we will be inland. xxxx





London Girl said:


> Not at the moment but I don't think it's finished with us! Bits of Norfolk are prone to dropping off into the sea, I once saw a horrifying documentary about people's houses going 'over the edge', glad you are going to be well inland!! xxxx


Unfortunately there are a lot of places, where people have built their houses on the coasts around the world, in every country, even Australia; the coasts are being eroded, and million-dollar plus Houses are falling into the oceans! so it is definitely better, If one buys inland, instead of close to the coast! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Great news. Hope he enjoys his new job. Xx


binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


----------



## LondonChris

He was lucky, hope he soon feels better.


lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


----------



## LondonChris

It’s 5am & I’m wide awake! DD stayed last night as she does every Thursday. She went off to choir leaving her boys here, they were so tired, so an early night for all. Got nothing planned for today. Did I say that 2 of my GSs are being christened next Sunday? It’s going to be part of the church service so there will be quite a few people there. DD & I are planning on a simple buffet afterwards. The plan is to go to the local park for the afternoon, with friends, as long as it stops raining. Well I’m going to try to get to sleep for a little while, until the boys wake up. Hope you all have a great day. Hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> He was lucky, hope he soon feels better.


Thanks,yes he was. I think Chris Froome's accident has given it a bit of perspective


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope he recovers soon, knowing your DH, was his bike OK? xx :sm16:


Thanks, the handlebars need replacing. When he's up to it he will take it to his lbs and get them to look at it


----------



## lifeline

Thanks everyone for your well wishes for my DH.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> How about I trade you a little sun for some of your rain, our rivers are getting too low. High 90's F here yesterday it was bearable though. xxox


Can I have some too please? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:
 

> It's 5am & I'm wide awake! DD stayed last night as she does every Thursday. She went off to choir leaving her boys here, they were so tired, so an early night for all. Got nothing planned for today. Did I say that 2 of my GSs are being christened next Sunday? It's going to be part of the church service so there will be quite a few people there. DD & I are planning on a simple buffet afterwards. The plan is to go to the local park for the afternoon, with friends, as long as it stops raining. Well I'm going to try to get to sleep for a little while, until the boys wake up. Hope you all have a great day. Hugs to you all. Xx


Didn't realise two of them were getting christened, should be a lovely day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Norfolk. The sun is shining now and again and it's still raining, it just won't give up. Not a lot planned for the day, still waiting for things to happen, although DH wants to go and get a new suit for a wedding we're going to at the end of July. He tried the one he's got and would be just about OK if he didn't eat and didn't have to sit down. I suggested a crash diet but that didn't go down too well so might have to go and do that, perhaps do some shopping while we are out. I don't like this shopping every few days and can't wait to have my freezer back. I suppose I would have to get used to it, our parents seem to manage alright but then I think there were more local shops around then than now. Have a good day, hope it's not raining with you, unless you need it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good moning from Surrey, atm the sun is shining and the sky is clearing but that is all I am going to say. We had a lot more rain yesterday. We are off to Ludlow in Shropshire today, we plan to visit some NT paces and Ironbridge.

Just got last minute things to leave for the cat sitter and load the car.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


Can't tell you how pleased I am to hear that Lisa, he's a good guy and that's been proved by the fact he's been head hunted!! I wish him a contented career for as long as he wants it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That's horrible. Anyone can do what they will and you can't defend yourself.
> I hope your police are on the spot then.
> 
> Over here the police will tell you that 9 times out of ten they are only there to report what happened. Because most crimes happen so fast they don't get there in time. So you have to defend yourself. But there have been people who actually sue the person there burgled because they got hurt!! Can you imagine the audacity.????


Nothing surprises me these days love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> https://www.greatwolf.com/mason
> 
> I suggest here lol. It's lots of fun and close to me and Lisa ????????????????


That looks a bit like Butlin's, where we've been taking the grandkids for the last 11 years!! Great fun and the kids are safe!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


That is excellent, and being sought out, is a great compliment, for him!
Tell him "Congratulations", for me, and I really hope he likes this job. xoxoxo.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


Oh Rebecca, I'm so sorry to hear that, I know it could have been much worse but it obviously did enough damage as it was. Sending Mr N gentle healing vibes! How did the bike fare, by the way? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> ????????
> Sorry ladies. The cat is out of the bag.


Yes, but the cat doesn't have a name and you cannot catch it.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks,yes he was. I think Chris Froome's accident has given it a bit of perspective


Who would have though blowing one's nose could be so devastating?! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). We had a break from the rain, woohoo!, but it is windy.
Toronto police are trying to herd the crowds of people out of the core of the city so crews can clean up the streamers, confetti and fireworks after the Raptors won the NBA Basketball championship. There wasn't too much damage, a couple of police cars, and unfortunately a couple people sent to hospital after falling off light standards.
I didnt' watch. I saw the highlights this morning, and sleepy people at work will be discussing the game all day.
Knit Night was quiet last night. There were only a few of us there. The owner was out for her mother's birthday, so the two ladies who tend the store while she is away kept us company.
I was working on some socks.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good moning from Surrey, atm the sun is shining and the sky is clearing but that is all I am going to say. We had a lot more rain yesterday. We are off to Ludlow in Shropshire today, we plan to visit some NT paces and Ironbridge.
> 
> Just got last minute things to leave for the cat sitter and load the car.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Have a safe and happy trip, hope the weather is kind to you!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


Yay! He must be good. He was head-hunted. Congratulations.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


That's not very good for him, I hope he feels better soon, and glad he has no broken bones xoxoxo ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!





London Girl said:


> Can't tell you how pleased I am to hear that Lisa, he's a good guy and that's been proved by the fact he's been head hunted!! I wish him a contented career for as long as he wants it!! xxxx


What June said. Congratulations to Lisa's DH. It's great that they sought him out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good moning from Surrey, atm the sun is shining and the sky is clearing but that is all I am going to say. We had a lot more rain yesterday. We are off to Ludlow in Shropshire today, we plan to visit some NT paces and Ironbridge.
> 
> Just got last minute things to leave for the cat sitter and load the car.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday. Have a lovely trip.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


Please offer him a gentle hug from me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Norfolk. The sun is shining now and again and it's still raining, it just won't give up. Not a lot planned for the day, still waiting for things to happen, although DH wants to go and get a new suit for a wedding we're going to at the end of July. He tried the one he's got and would be just about OK if he didn't eat and didn't have to sit down. I suggested a crash diet but that didn't go down too well so might have to go and do that, perhaps do some shopping while we are out. I don't like this shopping every few days and can't wait to have my freezer back. I suppose I would have to get used to it, our parents seem to manage alright but then I think there were more local shops around then than now. Have a good day, hope it's not raining with you, unless you need it. xx


Sun and rain, you'll have a rainbow somewhere.
I don't mind shopping every couple of days in the summer when everything is fresh and the farmer's markets are all going on. I don't like it in the winter when there is snow and slush everywhere and I have to drive in it to get frozen food.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Not yet, but I've used it's brother and "mama". Yes, I now own 3 espinners.


I have 4 Spinning Wheels, one is only for looking at, and the others are for spinning but I will be using each one for specific fibres, once I match fibres with the specific wheel!


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> It's 5am & I'm wide awake! DD stayed last night as she does every Thursday. She went off to choir leaving her boys here, they were so tired, so an early night for all. Got nothing planned for today. Did I say that 2 of my GSs are being christened next Sunday? It's going to be part of the church service so there will be quite a few people there. DD & I are planning on a simple buffet afterwards. The plan is to go to the local park for the afternoon, with friends, as long as it stops raining. Well I'm going to try to get to sleep for a little while, until the boys wake up. Hope you all have a great day. Hugs to you all. Xx


I hope the rain holds off for you.
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> How about I trade you a little sun for some of your rain, our rivers are getting too low. High 90's F here yesterday it was bearable though. xxox


You can have as much rain as you want. Our puddles have puddles now.
I don't think I'm ready for that heat yet. We haven't passed 25'C yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You are so right, I used them to compost all my cardboard. Every week I'd empty out 6 or so inches of cardboard shavings to put in the big compost.. the good thing is they insulated their digging and scratching noise with chewing which is a lot quieter. Susan maybe your Gerbils are bored :sm06: ... give them a cereal box and any cardboard tubes! :sm04:


Great idea. We never thought of that.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all he is so relieved to have a job now he will probably receive his first check from them before we get his unemployment money or his severance!!


And you will be getting your windshield wipers fixed when some of that money comes in???? :sm24: hmmmm
I can feel the relief in your typing too.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


He is so lucky that he only has grazes and bruising. i hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. It looks like there is a break in the rain and I can get my stuff out to the car without getting completely soaked.
> Everyone have a great day.


I hope the rain gives you time to get to the car, and stay dry! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a currently dry but cloudy London, 18Â°C here today!

I'm happy to report that DGS is having a great time in France and has been well fed, pizza, spaghetti then chicken last night so he's doing all right!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My imperfections are multitudinous and well hidden.


That's the best place for imperfections!


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand. We're headed from here to Arkansas back to here and then up to IL and WI and back. My butt is sore thinking about all that sitting!


What State does WI stand for?


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm off to sew some more squares together, it's tedious stuff but I need to get it done and off the spare bed as the DGS are here tomorrow for a couple of nights as mum and dad are doing the London to Brighton bike run on Sunday, hope neither of them need to blow their noses!! Catch you all later, have a good one every body!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What State does WI stand for?


Wisconsin, I believe!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We'd all get arrested over here if we had machetes next to our bed. We aren't allowed to defend ourself if people are burgurling us. And if we shot anyone, we'd be done for life....stupid here.


We'd get in trouble for shooting anyone especially with a hand gun which are illegal over here. You can shoot in their general direction with a hunting gun, so long as the bullet doesn't leave your property!!!
The burgler can also sue us if they trip over anything or fall into anything on our property, that they weren't inviting onto. So we can't rig up a burgler trap like the kid on "Home Alone".
I've been told that you can't use any greater force than the burgler is using, so if he had a knife, I can't have a bigger knife. But I have been told that my extra heavy cast iron pan is ok, as most burglers won't be bringing their own pans. :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've reached an all time low for temperature here. 8C it's down to now. I, so cold, the heating is on so I'm in pjs in my bed all cosy. The rain isn't on the plain in Spain. It's here in NE UK as I believe it's everywhere else in the country. Hope you are all coping with it.
> 
> I came back from Stephens this lunchtime but didn't call at Asda, sorry jinx, I may cal at the weekend. Driving home was treacherous with all the puddles and spray from the other vehicles, I was glad to be home and next to the radiator.
> 
> The gerbils behaved themselves last night, and destroyed down and slept. Could be because I told them to shut up.???? I finished a book last bit so I've got another one to take back for myself on Saturday, that's if I'm going. They were talking about holidays and they are fancying Florida next year, I'm sort of staying quiet. Matthew did say to me, save you money and come with us. There was a lull....I said nothing, I don't know weather the grown ups were saying nothing because they didn't want me, which is fine, I wouldn't want mine on holiday, or they were waiting for a reaction. I said NOTHING and I WILL stay at. Nothing. ????
> 
> That's all the news for today so I'll catch up. Hope everything's all right with you all. Luv yawl.


Susan, stick to your Guns on saying Nothing; and if you don't want to visit Florida, then don't go! xoxoxo.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've reached an all time low for temperature here. 8C it's down to now. I, so cold, the heating is on so I'm in pjs in my bed all cosy. The rain isn't on the plain in Spain. It's here in NE UK as I believe it's everywhere else in the country. Hope you are all coping with it.
> 
> I came back from Stephens this lunchtime but didn't call at Asda, sorry jinx, I may cal at the weekend. Driving home was treacherous with all the puddles and spray from the other vehicles, I was glad to be home and next to the radiator.
> 
> The gerbils behaved themselves last night, and destroyed down and slept. Could be because I told them to shut up.???? I finished a book last bit so I've got another one to take back for myself on Saturday, that's if I'm going. They were talking about holidays and they are fancying Florida next year, I'm sort of staying quiet. Matthew did say to me, save you money and come with us. There was a lull....I said nothing, I don't know weather the grown ups were saying nothing because they didn't want me, which is fine, I wouldn't want mine on holiday, or they were waiting for a reaction. I said NOTHING and I WILL stay at. Nothing. ????
> 
> That's all the news for today so I'll catch up. Hope everything's all right with you all. Luv yawl.


I need you to tell Bella-kitty to shut up. I'm getting tired of getting woke at 3 am.
Florida would be nice, but only if you had your own space. I don't think you would want to spend as much time at the theme parks as the boys would. But the warmth and sun would be nice.
I hope you have a better Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off to sew some more squares together, it's tedious stuff but I need to get it done and off the spare bed as the DGS are here tomorrow for a couple of nights as mum and dad are doing the London to Brighton bike run on Sunday, hope neither of them need to blow their noses!! Catch you all later, have a good one every body!! xxxxxx


I need to sew some crocheted things together too. I'm still thinking I will crochet them together. They might actually get stuck together that way.
Have fun with the DGS.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Machete beside, or in, the bed!
> Our machete from our Florida house is hanging in the basement over the freezer. I feel quite safe with it down there.





grandma susan said:


> We'd all get arrested over here if we had machetes next to our bed. We aren't allowed to defend ourself if people are burgurling us. And if we shot anyone, we'd be done for life....stupid here.


I think it is also the same here, Susan! I do remember a few years ago, that a man, in one of the Eastern States, got arrested and iwent to trial, when he defended his family, and home, from an armed intruder! 
It is totally ridiculous, when the intruder seems to walk free, and the residents of the home are arrested, and charged! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a currently dry but cloudy London, 18Â°C here today!
> 
> I'm happy to report that DGS is having a great time in France and has been well fed, pizza, spaghetti then chicken last night so he's doing all right!! Going to post this picture of their trip to the zoo for a very brief time as DD doesn't want the kids' pictures online. DGS is the one on the left!! :sm23: xxxx


:sm01: I was hoping he wasn't the hairy one.
It's great that he is able to get exposed to another culture. It took me a long time to realize that people didn't all do the same things as my family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope the rain gives you time to get to the car, and stay dry! xoxoxo


Only wet part was my shoes.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely Friday.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That's horrible. Anyone can do what they will and you can't defend yourself.
> I hope your police are on the spot then.
> 
> Over here the police will tell you that 9 times out of ten they are only there to report what happened. Because most crimes happen so fast they don't get there in time. So you have to defend yourself. But there have been people who actually sue the person there burgled because they got hurt!! Can you imagine the audacity.????


One would think that the intruder is admitting Guilt, when they sue the victim, for causing injury! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wisconsin, I believe!!


Thanks June! I'm off to bed now! Have a great day! xoxoxo 
Goodnight.????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good moning from Surrey, atm the sun is shining and the sky is clearing but that is all I am going to say. We had a lot more rain yesterday. We are off to Ludlow in Shropshire today, we plan to visit some NT paces and Ironbridge.
> 
> Just got last minute things to leave for the cat sitter and load the car.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Have a lovely time, wave to my old house as you go by. Ludlow the foodie capital of Shropshire, don't eat too much. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh Rebecca, I'm so sorry to hear that, I know it could have been much worse but it obviously did enough damage as it was. Sending Mr N gentle healing vibes! How did the bike fare, by the way? xxxx


Great minds again. xxxx :sm23: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a currently dry but cloudy London, 18Â°C here today!
> 
> I'm happy to report that DGS is having a great time in France and has been well fed, pizza, spaghetti then chicken last night so he's doing all right!! xxxx


I thought he might be, kids diets around the world seem very similar these days. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Right shopping done for a few more days and DH has got his new suit, just needs the legs shortening as usual. Wow aren't men''s suits expensive these days or is it that he hasn't bought one for over 20 years. I suppose he was due a new one but at the prices they are he's going to have to live for at least another 20 years to get his money's worth. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Great minds again. xxxx :sm23: :sm13:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Right shopping done for a few more days and DH has got his new suit, just needs the legs shortening as usual. Wow aren't men''s suits expensive these days or is it that he hasn't bought one for over 20 years. I suppose he was due a new one but at the prices they are he's going to have to live for at least another 20 years to get his money's worth. xx


Did you try Primark? :sm23: What are you planning to wear dear? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Did you try Primark? :sm23: What are you planning to wear dear? xxxx


No we did look in Matalan but not to up to standard for him so a Gents Outfitters was what it had to be. Not sure what I will wear yet doubt it will be anything new or exciting. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No we did look in Matalan but not to up to standard for him so a Gents Outfitters was what it had to be. Not sure what I will wear yet doubt it will be anything new or exciting. xxxx


Go on, treat yourself to something girly and glam!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good moning from Surrey, atm the sun is shining and the sky is clearing but that is all I am going to say. We had a lot more rain yesterday. We are off to Ludlow in Shropshire today, we plan to visit some NT paces and Ironbridge.
> 
> Just got last minute things to leave for the cat sitter and load the car.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Safe travels and have a great time! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Go on, treat yourself to something girly and glam!!! xxxx


Sorry just don't do girly and glam, wouldn't know where to start. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I think it is also the same here, Susan! I do remember a few years ago, that a man, in one of the Eastern States, got arrested and iwent to trial, when he defended his family, and home, from an armed intruder!
> It is totally ridiculous, when the intruder seems to walk free, and the residents of the home are arrested, and charged! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: ????????


I really would like to know who thought it was a good idea to make these laws to protect the criminal it is beyond ridiculous!!


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> That is good news, congratulations
> 
> My DH is off work as someone drove their car into him on his bike on his way home from work the other day. Fortunately no broken bones, just grazes and bruising. But he's finding it difficult to move and do his own personal care, so I help him to get dressed and get food and drink ready for him while I'm out at work.


Sounds like he got very lucky! Thank goodness.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oh Rebecca, I'm so sorry to hear that, I know it could have been much worse but it obviously did enough damage as it was. Sending Mr N gentle healing vibes! How did the bike fare, by the way? xxxx


Initially we thought it would just need new handlebars, but the frame is cracked and so it's a write-off :sm13:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a currently dry but cloudy London, 18Â°C here today!
> 
> I'm happy to report that DGS is having a great time in France and has been well fed, pizza, spaghetti then chicken last night so he's doing all right!! xxxx


Phew, that's a relief. It's horrible going away and worrying about food


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a lovely time, wave to my old house as you go by. Ludlow the foodie capital of Shropshire, don't eat too much. xx :sm23: :sm23:


If you like gin there's an amazing gin shop/café in Ludlow


----------



## grandma susan

Well girls, I've got my washing hung and dried in the yard. It's been 14C today. I started hanging out the washing then it started to rain but I thought that I wasn't in the mood to bring the wet clothes back in the house, anyway it stopped and they are all dry now.

I've only seen Karen and Andrew today and had a cup of chocolate together. Nothing much changed there today. 

This afternoon the sun was shining through the bathroom window so I popped into the bath in the sun. 

Josephine, I hope the weather stays nice for you and mr p. Lincoln is in a terrible state, with lots of flooding. I tried to pull a few weeds today but it was to hard. I'll try again tomorrow maybe. I'm going to catch up. Love yawl.


----------



## PurpleFi

Arrived here safely. Drove through heavy rain. But this is the view from our bedroom just now


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Hello I just wanted to let you all know that my DH has found a JOB he starts Monday which is a month on the day since he was fired and he never technically applied for this job they sought him out so yay!!


Well done Lisa. Bet that's a great big weight off both your shoulders. I think it's fantastc


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived here safely. Drove through heavy rain. But this is the view from our bedroom just now


That looks delightful, enjoy your visit


----------



## grandma susan

Stephen just rang me to say he's bought a human box at PCworld for me. I know I at least need one. I might as well be skint altogether hahah. He's a good lad to me.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Who would have though blowing one's nose could be so devastating?! xxxx


Whose Chris froomes and what's wrong with his nose?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry just don't do girly and glam, wouldn't know where to start. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I'll go shopping with you next time I see you!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Initially we thought it would just need new handlebars, but the frame is cracked and so it's a write-off :sm13:


Oh no! Can he claim from the driver? I know that wasn't a basic bike!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> You can have as much rain as you want. Our puddles have puddles now.
> I don't think I'm ready for that heat yet. We haven't passed 25'C yet.


We never do, where I live....


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived here safely. Drove through heavy rain. But this is the view from our bedroom just now


Oooh, lovely and peaceful!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Stephen just rang me to say he's bought a human box at PCworld for me. I know I at least need one. I might as well be skint altogether hahah. He's a good lad to me.


What's one of those then?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Whose Chris froomes and what's wrong with his nose?


He's a world class racing cyclist, blew his nose at 40 MPH and crashed into a wall, broke lots of bones! :sm26: :sm03: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived here safely. Drove through heavy rain. But this is the view from our bedroom just now


It's a lovely view and nice to see you have lambs. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Stephen just rang me to say he's bought a humax box at PCworld for me. I know I at least need one. I might as well be skint altogether hahah. He's a good lad to me.[/quuote]


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> What's one of those then?


Sorry love, it's this stupid predictive whatsitsname. Humax.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> He's a world class racing cyclist, blew his nose at 40 MPH and crashed into a wall, broke lots of bones! :sm26: :sm03: :sm16:


There's not a lot I can say to that. He must have taken his hands off the wheel. Poor soul.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Sorry love, it's this stupid predictive whatsitsname. Humax.


Oh is this your TV box again? I haven't heard of one of those since the last time you mentioned it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> There's not a lot I can say to that. He must have taken his hands off the wheel. Poor soul.


He probably broke his bike as well. I think he'll be out of bike racing for a while........ :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived here safely. Drove through heavy rain. But this is the view from our bedroom just now


Beautiful but no hills or mountains? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Beautiful but no hills or mountains? xx


We are near the river Teme and it is very full up. Lots of hills as well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'll go shopping with you next time I see you!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


That's one battle you won't win, once the tomboy always the tomboy. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What's one of those then?


Think Susan means humax, for the TV, we had one in Wales so we could get Freesat I think. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Initially we thought it would just need new handlebars, but the frame is cracked and so it's a write-off :sm13:


So just curious will the person that hit him replace it? I am so glad your DH is okay!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That's one battle you won't win, once the tomboy always the tomboy. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I know, just teasing, as long as you're happy!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Well done Lisa. Bet that's a great big weight off both your shoulders. I think it's fantastc


Yes it is!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have had a really hard decision we needed a new refrigerator and freezer and the only place that had what we needed was Lowe’s so reluctantly we have a set coming tomorrow yay!

Totally off subject


----------



## linkan

I've had an uneventful boring day today, and I'm loving it. Peace and quiet and sleeeeeeeeeeep. LoL ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've had an uneventful boring day today, and I'm loving it. Peace and quiet and sleeeeeeeeeeep. LoL ????


They can sometimes be the best sort of days. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived here safely. Drove through heavy rain. But this is the view from our bedroom just now


That is so beautiful!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Stephen just rang me to say he's bought a human box at PCworld for me. I know I at least need one. I might as well be skint altogether hahah. He's a good lad to me.


Hello Susan, I am thinking that the "human box" is somthing different to what my brain is imagining, so please enlighten me! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Who would have though blowing one's nose could be so devastating?! xxxx





grandma susan said:


> Whose Chris froomes and what's wrong with his nose?


Susan, I have been wondering the same thing, I don't recall seeing anything like that in the News! ????????


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> So just curious will the person that hit him replace it? I am so glad your DH is okay!


Thanks Lisa, yes the guy at the local bike shop (lbs ) is helping him to make the claim. He knows a company that has a lot of dealings with bike claims. 
DH had a better night last night, but still difficult to move and very painful still


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a really hard decision we needed a new refrigerator and freezer and the only place that had what we needed was Lowe's so reluctantly we have a set coming tomorrow yay!
> 
> Totally off subject


He's a very handsome cat.

You needed the fridge and freezer now that the higher temperatures are on the way


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, lots of black clouds around too but some blue sky and sunshine at the moment, that will do me. Walked a fair bit yesterday so giving leg a rest today, don't think DH has anything planned, he'll probably go for a longish walk this afternoon. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a really hard decision we needed a new refrigerator and freezer and the only place that had what we needed was Lowe's so reluctantly we have a set coming tomorrow yay!
> 
> Totally off subject


No discount then?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks Lisa, yes the guy at the local bike shop (lbs ) is helping him to make the claim. He knows a company that has a lot of dealings with bike claims.
> DH had a better night last night, but still difficult to move and very painful still


So glad Mr N will be able to claim for his poor bike and hopefully for his injuries too. Wishing him pain free and back on the saddle very soon xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a dull but warm London. Going food shopping shortly as the kids will be here tomorrow, looking forward to hearing the tales of Jake's French trip. Apparently, his mum asked him by text if he had spoken any French, his answer was that he'd said 'oui' a few times!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That is so beautiful!


We are surrounded by shorn sheep, so I need to find out where their fleeces are. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Glad he had a better night and I hope he gets recompence for his bike and his injuries. More healing vibes coming his way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but dry Shropshire. Lots of lovely sheep grazing in the adjoining field. It is really peaceful here and our cottage is very cosy and comfortable. Not sure what we are doing today, but may visit a NT place later. Or might just sit watching the sheep and do some spinning.

Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> That's one battle you won't win, once the tomboy always the tomboy. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


And Tomboys don't wear dresses! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> We are surrounded by shorn sheep, so I need to find out where their fleeces are. xx


They are probably already sold, before the sheep are even shorn, by some wool company, then it will all be processed, and eventually be in the yarn shops, though out the country! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> And Tomboys don't wear dresses! ????????????


Correct xx :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> They are probably already sold, before the sheep are even shorn, by some wool company, then it will all be processed, and eventually be in the yarn shops, though out the country! xoxoxo


Unfortunately it doesn't work like that in this country, the farmers get very little for their fleece, some years it barely covers the cost of the shearer. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't work like that in this country, the farmers get very little for their fleece, some years it barely covers the cost of the shearer. xx


Morning Jacky, it's like that here too unless you have a specialty breed marketed to spinner's... 25 cents a pound to the wool co-op. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Shropshire. Lots of lovely sheep grazing in the adjoining field. It is really peaceful here and our cottage is very cosy and comfortable. Not sure what we are doing today, but may visit a NT place later. Or might just sit watching the sheep and do some spinning.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


Sounds like paradise. I'd pair it with some nice classical music, piano or violin. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, lots of black clouds around too but some blue sky and sunshine at the moment, that will do me. Walked a fair bit yesterday so giving leg a rest today, don't think DH has anything planned, he'll probably go for a longish walk this afternoon. Have a great weekend. xx


Glad your leg is doing better but don't over do it. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a really hard decision we needed a new refrigerator and freezer and the only place that had what we needed was Lowe's so reluctantly we have a set coming tomorrow yay!
> 
> Totally off subject


Lisa that's a fine looking cat with a cute moustache! :{ xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Morning Jacky, it's like that here too unless you have a specialty breed marketed to spinner's... 25 cents a pound to the wool co-op. xxx


Morning Trish, how's the weather today, we've actually had mostly sunshine today which has bee a lovely change. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Trish, how's the weather today, we've actually had mostly sunshine today which has bee a lovely change. xx


Cloudy, with bits of sunshine. The project today between watering is a apple pie for Mr. J. Gotta keep my man happy. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Cloudy, with bits of sunshine. The project today between watering is a apple pie for Mr. J. Gotta keep my man happy. xoxox


Mine would be pretty happy with one of those as well, come to think of it apple anything would make him happy. xx


----------



## grandma susan

I haven't gone to Stephens tonight. Him and sue came down and sorted me round with a to and a humax box, I'm all ready to go now. Plus I've got a really good picture now. I'm quite satisfied THANKYOU but they didn't have an easy time. You had to see all the wires Albert had behind the draws to believe it. Never mind, son and heir did it. I've facetimed the boys to say I'm not coming up there because it's a bit late for me and it's raining, also got a bit of my diverticulitis so I'm best off staying home. 

I hope the weather satay a good for Josephine's and indeed you all. I'm hoping tomorrow is nicer. I'm catching up now.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> No discount then?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


No which Dh never took the discount anyway but they were on sale for a really good price and when they delivered the freezer because it was the floor model with a scratch they decided to give us 20% off!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Sounds like paradise. I'd pair it with some nice classical music, piano or violin. xoxo


No music, but you should have heard the bird song. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I haven't gone to Stephens tonight. Him and sue came down and sorted me round with a to and a humax box, I'm all ready to go now. Plus I've got a really good picture now. I'm quite satisfied THANKYOU but they didn't have an easy time. You had to see all the wires Albert had behind the draws to believe it. Never mind, son and heir did it. I've facetimed the boys to say I'm not coming up there because it's a bit late for me and it's raining, also got a bit of my diverticulitis so I'm best off staying home.
> 
> I hope the weather satay a good for Josephine's and indeed you all. I'm hoping tomorrow is nicer. I'm catching up now.


Sorry your diverticulitis is playing up, hope it clears up soon. Had a bit of rain here today but mostly sunny and warmer. Visited a lovely NT house today. Nice way to spend our wedding anniversary. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your diverticulitis is playing up, hope it clears up soon. Had a bit of rain here today but mostly sunny and warmer. Visited a lovely NT house today. Nice way to spend our wedding anniversary. xx


Hope you had a nice meal out to celebrate. Congrats. xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your diverticulitis is playing up, hope it clears up soon. Had a bit of rain here today but mostly sunny and warmer. Visited a lovely NT house today. Nice way to spend our wedding anniversary. xx


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you had a nice meal out to celebrate. Congrats. xx


Thanks. Bought some fish and cooked dinner back at our cottage. Very nice.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thanks


----------



## linkan

Today was Rosebud's christening. She was adorable and didn't make a peep.
That's my sweet girl ????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I haven't gone to Stephens tonight. Him and sue came down and sorted me round with a to and a humax box, I'm all ready to go now. Plus I've got a really good picture now. I'm quite satisfied THANKYOU but they didn't have an easy time. You had to see all the wires Albert had behind the draws to believe it. Never mind, son and heir did it. I've facetimed the boys to say I'm not coming up there because it's a bit late for me and it's raining, also got a bit of my diverticulitis so I'm best off staying home.
> 
> I hope the weather satay a good for Josephine's and indeed you all. I'm hoping tomorrow is nicer. I'm catching up now.


Glad that got worked out for you! Sounds like a good day in spite of your diverticulitis. Hope that goes away soon.

We made it back to Arizona this afternoon. It's 100F here right now. Hot!!! But it's a dry heat, so not terribly uncomfortable (or I at least keep telling myself that). :sm02: Made it down here with only one major problem. The alternator started to give out shortly after we went over Hoover Dam and into Arizona last night. Luckily Mr. Ric was able to keep going all the way to Kingman, AZ (on our route and 87 miles from where the alternator began to have issues). Tense drive. We made it to the auto parts store about 2 minutes before closing (10 p.m.) Got a hotel and, with Chris's help, they got the new alternator on and the truck did fine the rest of the drive here today (about a 3 hour drive as we had to go very slowly up the long hills because our poor tired old truck keep wanting to overheat with the load we were asking it to pull and the hot weather). But, we made it just fine! Hope you all are doing well. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> No which Dh never took the discount anyway but they were on sale for a really good price and when they delivered the freezer because it was the floor model with a scratch they decided to give us 20% off!


Well done! Glad that worked out, but too bad you couldn't get them at the competition, just because! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your diverticulitis is playing up, hope it clears up soon. Had a bit of rain here today but mostly sunny and warmer. Visited a lovely NT house today. Nice way to spend our wedding anniversary. xx


Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. P! Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Today was Rosebud's christening. She was adorable and didn't make a peep.
> That's my sweet girl ????


Beautiful! xxxooo :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful! xxxooo :sm01: xxxooo


Thanks ????


----------



## linkan

Susan I hope your feeling better.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your diverticulitis is playing up, hope it clears up soon. Had a bit of rain here today but mostly sunny and warmer. Visited a lovely NT house today. Nice way to spend our wedding anniversary. xx


Happy wedding anniversary. 
Which nt place did you visit?


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Glad that got worked out for you! Sounds like a good day in spite of your diverticulitis. Hope that goes away soon.
> 
> We made it back to Arizona this afternoon. It's 100F here right now. Hot!!! But it's a dry heat, so not terribly uncomfortable (or I at least keep telling myself that). :sm02: Made it down here with only one major problem. The alternator started to give out shortly after we went over Hoover Dam and into Arizona last night. Luckily Mr. Ric was able to keep going all the way to Kingman, AZ (on our route and 87 miles from where the alternator began to have issues). Tense drive. We made it to the auto parts store about 2 minutes before closing (10 p.m.) Got a hotel and, with Chris's help, they got the new alternator on and the truck did fine the rest of the drive here today (about a 3 hour drive as we had to go very slowly up the long hills because our poor tired old truck keep wanting to overheat with the load we were asking it to pull and the hot weather). But, we made it just fine! Hope you all are doing well. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Glad you made it, what a drive!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Glad you made it, what a drive!


Yes, it is! We may try a different route next time. We'll see. Just glad we can put that one behind us. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Nice you are having a lovely time celebrating your anniversary. We also had fish tonight. What day is it?


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks. Bought some fish and cooked dinner back at our cottage. Very nice.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad that got worked out for you! Sounds like a good day in spite of your diverticulitis. Hope that goes away soon.
> 
> We made it back to Arizona this afternoon. It's 100F here right now. Hot!!! But it's a dry heat, so not terribly uncomfortable (or I at least keep telling myself that). :sm02: Made it down here with only one major problem. The alternator started to give out shortly after we went over Hoover Dam and into Arizona last night. Luckily Mr. Ric was able to keep going all the way to Kingman, AZ (on our route and 87 miles from where the alternator began to have issues). Tense drive. We made it to the auto parts store about 2 minutes before closing (10 p.m.) Got a hotel and, with Chris's help, they got the new alternator on and the truck did fine the rest of the drive here today (about a 3 hour drive as we had to go very slowly up the long hills because our poor tired old truck keep wanting to overheat with the load we were asking it to pull and the hot weather). But, we made it just fine! Hope you all are doing well. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Glad you home safely albeit with an unwanted adventure on the way. My Dad had a car like that, it would plod up any hill at its own rate but then needed a rest at the top to get its temperature down. All good fun if you don't weaken. The weather sounds lovely OK maybe a bit hot but as you say dry heat is much more manageable than humid. xx


----------



## jinx

Lovely.


linkan said:


> Today was Rosebud's christening. She was adorable and didn't make a peep.
> That's my sweet girl ????


----------



## jinx

Glad you were able to finish your journey. Hoping you do not have to ask your old truck to pull that much again. 
I am thinking 100 degrees is hot no matter if it is humid or not.



Miss Pam said:


> Glad that got worked out for you! Sounds like a good day in spite of your diverticulitis. Hope that goes away soon.
> 
> We made it back to Arizona this afternoon. It's 100F here right now. Hot!!! But it's a dry heat, so not terribly uncomfortable (or I at least keep telling myself that). :sm02: Made it down here with only one major problem. The alternator started to give out shortly after we went over Hoover Dam and into Arizona last night. Luckily Mr. Ric was able to keep going all the way to Kingman, AZ (on our route and 87 miles from where the alternator began to have issues). Tense drive. We made it to the auto parts store about 2 minutes before closing (10 p.m.) Got a hotel and, with Chris's help, they got the new alternator on and the truck did fine the rest of the drive here today (about a 3 hour drive as we had to go very slowly up the long hills because our poor tired old truck keep wanting to overheat with the load we were asking it to pull and the hot weather). But, we made it just fine! Hope you all are doing well. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a lovely sunny Norfolk. Doing a lamb roast today so that should be interesting to see how it comes out. Nothing else planned but may wander up and see if they are playing cricket on the green today. Love the villages around here, they all seem to have their village greens and lots of them have duck ponds as well. When I get my camera out of storage, not sure how it got in a box but it disappeared, will have to get some photos. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Happy wedding anniversary.
> Which nt place did you visit?


Berrinton Hall. X


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Nice you are having a lovely time celebrating your anniversary. We also had fish tonight. What day is it?


It is now Sunday.....I think. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a lovely sunny Norfolk. Doing a lamb roast today so that should be interesting to see how it comes out. Nothing else planned but may wander up and see if they are playing cricket on the green today. Love the villages around here, they all seem to have their village greens and lots of them have duck ponds as well. When I get my camera out of storage, not sure how it got in a box but it disappeared, will have to get some photos. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Sounds like you are settling into Norfolk village life. Is your new home far from where you are now? X


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Shropshire. Might visit another NT place today. Being very lazy and it's lovely
Lovely christening photos Angela.

Happy Father's day to all the dads.

Happy Sunday everyone. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like you are settling into Norfolk village life. Is your new home far from where you are now? X


It's about half an hour away and entirely different surroundings. For Norfolk it's quite hilly here but much flatter at the new place. It's a strange county in some ways. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Shropshire. Might visit another NT place today. Being very lazy and it's lovely
> Lovely christening photos Angela.
> 
> Happy Father's day to all the dads.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. Xx


Don't forget to visit Ironbridge, tons of things to see there, a Victorian village, antique and craft place, or even a raft river trip, not forgetting the bridge itself. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget to visit Ironbridge, tons of things to see there, a Victorian village, antique and craft place, or even a raft river trip, not forgetting the bridge itself. xx


Yes that is on our to do list. Not sure about a raft trip as the rivers are bursting their banks and flowing very fast.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your diverticulitis is playing up, hope it clears up soon. Had a bit of rain here today but mostly sunny and warmer. Visited a lovely NT house today. Nice way to spend our wedding anniversary. xx


Happy 'Versary for yesterday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today was Rosebud's christening. She was adorable and didn't make a peep.
> That's my sweet girl ????


Oh she looks so beautiful and the dress is just gorgeous, did I mention child modelling?!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad that got worked out for you! Sounds like a good day in spite of your diverticulitis. Hope that goes away soon.
> 
> We made it back to Arizona this afternoon. It's 100F here right now. Hot!!! But it's a dry heat, so not terribly uncomfortable (or I at least keep telling myself that). :sm02: Made it down here with only one major problem. The alternator started to give out shortly after we went over Hoover Dam and into Arizona last night. Luckily Mr. Ric was able to keep going all the way to Kingman, AZ (on our route and 87 miles from where the alternator began to have issues). Tense drive. We made it to the auto parts store about 2 minutes before closing (10 p.m.) Got a hotel and, with Chris's help, they got the new alternator on and the truck did fine the rest of the drive here today (about a 3 hour drive as we had to go very slowly up the long hills because our poor tired old truck keep wanting to overheat with the load we were asking it to pull and the hot weather). But, we made it just fine! Hope you all are doing well. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Oh dear, that must have been a bit worrying but so glad you made it and that Chris was a help, worth their weight in gold when they are being good!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a few photos from yesterday. They had a super display of 17th and 18th century clothes.

Hope you find it interesting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Happy 'Versary for yesterday!! xxxx


Fank u xx


----------



## jinx

Now that was extremely interesting. My day is complete I learned something new today.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday. They had a super display of 17th and 18th century clothes.
> 
> Hope you find it interesting. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> No. Online jigsaws are deathly time-consuming. I'll just start one...


I use Magic Puzzles, each month there are free Puzzles todown load, so there are Free daily puzzles. There are also a Reward of a number of coins, and stars; the coins can be used to pay for other available puzzles; and as yet I haven't had to pay any money, for any thing!
What app are you using?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday. They had a super display of 17th and 18th century clothes.
> 
> Hope you find it interesting. xx


Ooh, I love old costumes, there is one the same as the second one in the V&A, do you remember?? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you home safely albeit with an unwanted adventure on the way. My Dad had a car like that, it would plod up any hill at its own rate but then needed a rest at the top to get its temperature down. All good fun if you don't weaken. The weather sounds lovely OK maybe a bit hot but as you say dry heat is much more manageable than humid. xx


 :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Glad you were able to finish your journey. Hoping you do not have to ask your old truck to pull that much again.
> I am thinking 100 degrees is hot no matter if it is humid or not.


Hopefully that should be the last load anywhere near as heavy.

The dryness only makes it slightly more bearable. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Whose Chris froomes and what's wrong with his nose?


Nothing, but it's the only bit of his body that missed the brick wall.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I use Magic Puzzles, each month there are free Puzzles todown load, so there are Free daily puzzles. There are also a Reward of a number of coins, and stars; the coins can be used to pay for other available puzzles; and as yet I haven't had to pay any money, for any thing!
> What app are you using?


None. Go into www.Jigsawplanet.com. It's free and no adverts, but only 300 pieces per puzzle.


----------



## SaxonLady

Spent yesterday in a rather wet Chichester . Went to see 'Plenty' with my two bros who live in London. Then a wonderful evening meal. Very 'cheffy' so cannot remember everything on the plate.


----------



## jinx

I like that site. I sometimes have problems with their background colors. My favorite is https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ Both sites have yarn pictures and I enjoy them a lot. I chose to only make 100 or 150 pieces. 


SaxonLady said:


> None. Go into www.Jigsawplanet.com. It's free and no adverts, but only 300 pieces per puzzle.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday. They had a super display of 17th and 18th century clothes.
> 
> Hope you find it interesting. xx


Thank you for posting I do find this sort of things very interesting!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Today was Rosebud's christening. She was adorable and didn't make a peep.
> That's my sweet girl ????


Awwww she is so adorable I can't believe I missed it!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Gla d you liked the info on the costumes. Today we went to Crift Castle. Been there since 1068. Lots of history. Beautiful walled garden. Will post some photos when I've downloaded them from my camera. Now having a glass of wine and spinning on the patio. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Sunday evening everyone, I've seen no one at all today but that's been fine, I'm not complaining. I've done a lot of sodukos and had a tidy round. Talked (omg I forgot) I did talk to two squirrels who were waiting near my back door for their nuts. They can't get into the squirrel proof containers (not yet anyway). So I pop a few nuts for them on the wall and the little birds and doves go for the containers. 

Karen texted me to make sure I was ok, which I was. I watched judge Judy while I had my lunch and I was able to PAUSE the tv while I brought my dinner in. It's months since I've been able to do that. I'm really happy about my TVs now. 

Tomorrow will be s and b. Up to now I'm going but my tum is still only so so but not that bad, it should be fine in a couple of days. I hope you are all well as I am, and I'll catch up now. If I think of anything else I'll interrupt . Luv yawl..x


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry your diverticulitis is playing up, hope it clears up soon. Had a bit of rain here today but mostly sunny and warmer. Visited a lovely NT house today. Nice way to spend our wedding anniversary. xx


Omg Josephine, I didn't realise it was your and mr ps anniversary. Hope you had a good one.are you going out for a special meal?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Today was Rosebud's christening. She was adorable and didn't make a peep.
> That's my sweet girl ????


She's a princess.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday. They had a super display of 17th and 18th century clothes.
> 
> Hope you find it interesting. xx


Very interesting, beats using a tuppawear container. Seriously, very interesting. Bet sh e was very constricted. She'd need three chairs to sit on. Thanks for the info. X


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Omg Josephine, I didn't realise it was your and mr ps anniversary. Hope you had a good one.are you going out for a special meal?


We had a lazy day and it was lovely xxx


----------



## linkan

Sorry I missed it too Josephine. Happy late anniversary ????

And happy fathers day to all the dad's may it be a beautiful day for you all ❤


----------



## linkan

I love the old vintage dresses, aren't they gorgeous. They had such flair and style back when. There is no real style and fashion for these days. Seems like they try to get away with less and less clothing, and the boys dropping their pants lower and lower ????

Very interesting thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh she looks so beautiful and the dress is just gorgeous, did I mention child modelling?!! :sm09: xxxx


Thanks, Jen wants to put her in some beauty pageants for babies. Jen was in one as a baby and won, but it was at the fair and the only one we entered her in.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a lovely sunny Norfolk. Doing a lamb roast today so that should be interesting to see how it comes out. Nothing else planned but may wander up and see if they are playing cricket on the green today. Love the villages around here, they all seem to have their village greens and lots of them have duck ponds as well. When I get my camera out of storage, not sure how it got in a box but it disappeared, will have to get some photos. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


We had roast lamb yesterday, really tasty


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Berrinton Hall. X


We've been there too. All the NT places around there we found are worth a visit


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> We had roast lamb yesterday, really tasty


Actually quite pleased with how it turned out, our was beautiful and tender but not as tasty as the Welsh lamb but I am biased. xx :sm15:


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I use Magic Puzzles, each month there are free Puzzles todown load, so there are Free daily puzzles. There are also a Reward of a number of coins, and stars; the coins can be used to pay for other available puzzles; and as yet I haven't had to pay any money, for any thing!
> What app are you using?


I do the same puzzles, have done for a few years and like you have never had to pay for puzzles


----------



## jinx

Okay, it bugged me enough to look up NT meant. National Trust?


lifeline said:


> We've been there too. All the NT places around there we found are worth a visit


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually quite pleased with how it turned out, our was beautiful and tender but not as tasty as the Welsh lamb but I am biased. xx :sm15:


Ours was lovely and tender too. I did roast new potatoes with it, yummy


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Okay, it bugged me enough to look up NT meant. National Trust?


Yes, correct. DH and I became members so you get to visit places for 'free'


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing, but it's the only bit of his body that missed the brick wall.


He's got two fractured vertebrae. Glad that DH doesn't get up to the speed Chris Froome was going at...30+ miles per hour. I think he may well have come away with a lot more than bruising and grazing....


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Ours was lovely and tender too. I did roast new potatoes with it, yummy


I put celery, mushrooms, carrots, onions, potatoes and leeks in the bottom, lamb on top and put the lot in the oven. Come to think of it quite a risky thing to do in a strange oven. xx :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I put celery, mushrooms, carrots, onions, potatoes and leeks in the bottom, lamb on top and put the lot in the oven. Come to think of it quite a risky thing to do in a strange oven. xx :sm16:


Glad it turned out just fine!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Glad it turned out just fine!


Thanks and there's enough for tomorrow and perhaps a curry the next day. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks and there's enough for tomorrow and perhaps a curry the next day. xx :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> We've been there too. All the NT places around there we found are worth a visit


Went to Croft Castle today. Lovely walled garden xx


----------



## LondonChris

Hope you have blue skies all week.


PurpleFi said:


> Arrived here safely. Drove through heavy rain. But this is the view from our bedroom just now


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have blue skies all week.


Hi Chris, nice to see you back at your usual time. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Beautiful girl, love to her . X


----------



## LondonChris

That sounds a very tense journey. Glad you are home safe now, are you going to stay for a while now?


Miss Pam said:


> Glad that got worked out for you! Sounds like a good day in spite of your diverticulitis. Hope that goes away soon.
> 
> We made it back to Arizona this afternoon. It's 100F here right now. Hot!!! But it's a dry heat, so not terribly uncomfortable (or I at least keep telling myself that). :sm02: Made it down here with only one major problem. The alternator started to give out shortly after we went over Hoover Dam and into Arizona last night. Luckily Mr. Ric was able to keep going all the way to Kingman, AZ (on our route and 87 miles from where the alternator began to have issues). Tense drive. We made it to the auto parts store about 2 minutes before closing (10 p.m.) Got a hotel and, with Chris's help, they got the new alternator on and the truck did fine the rest of the drive here today (about a 3 hour drive as we had to go very slowly up the long hills because our poor tired old truck keep wanting to overheat with the load we were asking it to pull and the hot weather). But, we made it just fine! Hope you all are doing well. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I think that's why we like Norfolk, lots of different countryside.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's about half an hour away and entirely different surroundings. For Norfolk it's quite hilly here but much flatter at the new place. It's a strange county in some ways. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful girl, love to her . X


How did your christenings go, did you manage your outside buffet? xx


----------



## LondonChris

Great photos, the dresses are amazing. Now we know about a their toileting habits too.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday. They had a super display of 17th and 18th century clothes.
> 
> Hope you find it interesting. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi Jackie, my iPad gets used so much by the boys it's always out of battery when I want it. Your dinner sounded scrummy, I had salad & pizza for mine.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, nice to see you back at your usual time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi Jackie, my iPad gets used so much by the boys it's always out of battery when I want it. Your dinner sounded scrummy, I had salad & pizza for mine.


My lap top seems to need charging every other day but I do spend a lot of time on it. Yes dinner was pretty good even if I say so myself. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> That sounds a very tense journey. Glad you are home safe now, are you going to stay for a while now?


Thank you, Chris. Great to see you here! :sm02:

No, not going to be here long this time either -- probably a week or two and then back up for another load. It feels like it's never ending. But, at some point we'll be here most of the time. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Finally made it. Had a very busy weekend, we spent the whole time at Claire’s flat. Bill was trying to help GS with his train set buildings. They did that & C & I chatted, something we haven’t done in a while. We went back today with Kaz & her boys. We had lunch together which was hilarious. The boys are so good together, watching the 11 year old & the 3 year old were playing together, very sweet. Bill seemed to enjoy his Father’s Day, although he slept for ages, how he did with all the noise I’ll never know. 
I had my Shingles vaccination Friday, I now have a huge red sore lump, they never warned me about that. Now got all. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

I'm hoping to have a nice roast tomorrow as we are going out.


Barn-dweller said:


> My lap top seems to need charging every other day but I do spend a lot of time on it. Yes dinner was pretty good even if I say so myself. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I'm hoping to have a nice roast tomorrow as we are going out.


Tomorrow will be left-overs but might to some roast potatoes and make it a sort of roast dinner. xx :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

Bet you will be glad to get sorted out. I have never moved in my life, I hate the thought of all our junk! When I moved in with Bill I used to take down a bag from home every day. He only lived at 43 & I lived at 59!,


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Chris. Great to see you here! :sm02:
> 
> No, not going to be here long this time either -- probably a week or two and then back up for another load. It feels like it's never ending. But, at some point we'll be here most of the time. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I really like cold lamb. Mmmmmmm. I need to order some lamb. I'm off to bed now, supposed to be having an early night, got lots on this week.


Barn-dweller said:


> Tomorrow will be left-overs but might to some roast potatoes and make it a sort of roast dinner. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I really like cold lamb. Mmmmmmm. I need to order some lamb. I'm off to bed now, supposed to be having an early night, got lots on this week.


Night night then, won't be long going myself, the air here is knocking me out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have blue skies all week.


We are plus a few clouds and raindrops xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I really like cold lamb. Mmmmmmm. I need to order some lamb. I'm off to bed now, supposed to be having an early night, got lots on this week.


Night night Chris. Sleep well xx


----------



## binkbrice

we are having some thunderstorms here they started around four o’clock with heavy rain and hail!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is drizzling but supposed to be sunny this afternoon. Lots of people stood in the rain in the core of Toronto to watch the basketball team lose by one point when our guy's last shot did NOT go in the basket. But we still had characters let off fireworks on Yonge street as the crowd dispersed. No damage.
> My first standby night on the new team and no call. I'd like it to stay that way.
> I worked on my mosaic last night. Still not sure about this wine colour.


Mav, is it possible to lay to lay your Mosaic flat? I like what I can see of your work, but am not able to see it enough to see what you mean, about the wine colour perhaps not being right! As it is, in your photo, the colours look good, because the light colour is the connecting colour, holding it all together; but it might have worked better for you, if the connecting colour had been the lighter colour, instead of the dark blue, between the two mosaics! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

We didn't get any hail here , and the rain waited till around 5:30. But did it ever pour ! The streets were flooded so fast and we were on our way to Jen's for dinner. But we arrived safe and sound, had a wonderful pork chops meal with loaded potatoes and shells n cheese. And a dessert of ice cream and brownies ????????The drive home was light rain and a few flooded paths but we managed those too. Hope you all had a beautiful and safe Sunday.
Love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## linkan

Pawpaw got some baby snuggles ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> We didn't get any hail here , and the rain waited till around 5:30. But did it ever pour ! The streets were flooded so fast and we were on our way to Jen's for dinner. But we arrived safe and sound, had a wonderful pork chops meal with loaded potatoes and shells n cheese. And a dessert of ice cream and brownies ????????The drive home was light rain and a few flooded paths but we managed those too. Hope you all had a beautiful and safe Sunday.
> Love and hugs all xoxo


Hi Ange, when I first saw your photo, I wandered how a photo of my BIL & his new dgd, got on here; then I saw the moustache & beard, and I realised it was Rosebud and Poppa!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, yes it's still raining, this wasn't in the plans when we moved over here. Looks as though it'll be another knitting day. Once again we are in limbo waiting for solicitors to do their bit. Have started making lists again, this time of what we will need in the new house. Not sure if I'll get a new kitchen or just a new oven and hob, will have to work on DH. OK knitting here I come, have a good day. xx


The Welsh weather must have followed you across the country, and now Wales ( or where you used to live, is having beautiful weather! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a few people use those programs at work too. They have improved a lot. My car will even do the media centre by voice commands, if I take the time to "teach" it my voice. I'm ok with pushing buttons.


Yes they have improved a lot! I was very surprised when the Samsung voice program didn't put me through the hoops, when I gave a request, and it happened immediately! so, if I want to use this technology, I won't have to "Train" the program, to understand my speech, every other program attached to any mobile phone, that I had, never understood my voice, so I gave up trying to use them! I might begin using the one on this phone more often! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The cost of living over here is calculated on the price of cars and homes, not food or heating or other utilities. How often does one buy a new car or house? So our "cost of living" can get quite unrealistic, especially if they use the price of homes in Toronto, which has had a runaway price surge over the last year.
> I'm beginning to think that politicians never talk to real people.


The never talk to the real people, here; but one politician DID speak with the General Public, in Whyalla, and told a member of that Public, to "get a job", and the Press ran with it! the man this politician harrassed, was actually a disabled person receiving the Disability Support Payment! So they DO speak with the general public, but not very well! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope his daughter didn't inherit that gene.[⁰
> 
> I agree, it would be a terrible thing for the family, and I hope there is something the Medical people will be able to help your nephew, June! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the sun comes out for you today.
> I also hope the forms are easy to fill out.


I have forms, and I am always the one who does the filling in? ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I want to make a rectangular shawl. I find that shape or a crescent works best with my work chair.


I have one Shawl on needles, and it has been there for a long time. When this shawl is finished, it will have a beaded edging, and this is why I am taking my time with it, I want itto be perfect! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like here. Yesterday was the fifth day of rain in a row. Today is dawning brighter and sunnier. We finally have the closing with the bank today.
> 
> We've had the electricians here every day since the switches don't always work properly and breakers keep blowing. They haven't figured it out yet..but last night, the dryer turned on for about 5 seconds and then shut off. Gremlins?


Hopefully the electricians will sort them all out for you! Will the company keep paying the repair bill, if they can't work it out, and get them all fixed? I don't think they would agree to do that! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> In his eighties, it won't be quick.


The poor old fella! I hope he had someone to help him, while he healed! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> You would have loved it. Throw back your head and laughed. I can just see you.


I would have, I love being in the ran, but we don't get it here, very often! There is one shopping Centre, that I like going to in Adelaide; There are so many different shops there, and they makeup the walls of the Mall, and the central part of the mall is open to the weather, hot, cold, rain or shine; and when it rains, one can tell who lives in a region of very low rainfall; they are walking in the open (with me :sm23: ???? ????????????⛈ ), relishing the feel of the fresh water falling on them, sans umbrella!????????????☔


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ...or a very large lady!! I am a large, short lady but it's too big for me, do I rip it and start again on a smaller needle?!!


If you have ove rblocked it, you might find that you have yarn left over, because of the stretched yarn. Perhaps leave it, and use it as a doubled over blanket! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh that's not too bad, I'd drive 25 miles for a decent yarn shop!! xxxx


So would I! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> So would I! xoxoxo


Funny I'm reading this because today I drove a distance to a small yarn shop and tho they stood me they would be open they weren't. Given an appoligy but missed out on the joy of shopping there


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> We didn't get any hail here , and the rain waited till around 5:30. But did it ever pour ! The streets were flooded so fast and we were on our way to Jen's for dinner. But we arrived safe and sound, had a wonderful pork chops meal with loaded potatoes and shells n cheese. And a dessert of ice cream and brownies ????????The drive home was light rain and a few flooded paths but we managed those too. Hope you all had a beautiful and safe Sunday.
> Love and hugs all xoxo


Such a lovely picture. Put a rear in the corner of my eyes


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Hi Jackie, my iPad gets used so much by the boys it's always out of battery when I want it. Your dinner sounded scrummy, I had salad & pizza for mine.


I keep a canvas brief case by my sofa put the iPad in and plug my iPad into the Power strip overnight. When I remember that is so it's charged in the morning


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a breezy but sunny Norfolk. Keep wondering if we will hear anything positive today, I live in hope if not expectation. Finished my wrap last night, it is rather large will try and get a photo of it later. Anyone big want a wrap, I'm not frogging it I'm sure I'll find someone. Nothing planned again today so will get on with my sparkly, lacy scarf, hopefully ideal for evening wear or something like that and purple. Off to do potatoes now DH is back from the shop with them, have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Chris, have a lovely day, enjoy your meal out. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Jackie. I'm sitting here waiting to hear from DD, she's having trouble with her boy this morning. We are all going for brunch. Then home this afternoon for a chill. Have a good day. Xx


Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Chris, have a lovely day, enjoy your meal out. xx


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Such a lovely picture. Put a rear in the corner of my eyes


Oh thank you Polly ???? it was a special day. It was the first time she made us dinner out in her own. And we got to hold, spoil, and snuggle that little angel.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright but cloudy Shropshire. We are off to Ludlow today. I see they have a Wool Shop there!!!!! Also castle, lots of old buildings and a farmers food centre.

Happy birthday Chris.

Happy Monday everyone. x


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Chris ❣???? xoxo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a breezy but sunny Norfolk. Keep wondering if we will hear anything positive today, I live in hope if not expectation. Finished my wrap last night, it is rather large will try and get a photo of it later. Anyone big want a wrap, I'm not frogging it I'm sure I'll find someone. Nothing planned again today so will get on with my sparkly, lacy scarf, hopefully ideal for evening wear or something like that and purple. Off to do potatoes now DH is back from the shop with them, have a good day. xx


Fingers crossed ????


----------



## linkan

I've got to try again for some sleep y'all. Jen keeps me running these days with all her appointment's. I'll be glad when she gets her license squared away. Maybe then I can go see her just to visit instead of as the chuaffer..?I feel like I didn't spell that right.. Oh we'll


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a breezy but sunny Norfolk. Keep wondering if we will hear anything positive today, I live in hope if not expectation. Finished my wrap last night, it is rather large will try and get a photo of it later. Anyone big want a wrap, I'm not frogging it I'm sure I'll find someone. Nothing planned again today so will get on with my sparkly, lacy scarf, hopefully ideal for evening wear or something like that and purple. Off to do potatoes now DH is back from the shop with them, have a good day. xx


Kindly place yourself in the queue for the disposal of large Sampler Shawls!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Kindly place yourself in the queue for the disposal of large Sampler Shawls!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oops sorry forgot you had one as well. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a sunny and mild London! 

Happy birthday, Chris!! Enjoy your brunch!!

Lovely pic of Rosebud with her pawpaw, glad you all had a good day, the meal sounds lovely!!

Fingers crossed for you Jacky that you get some good news today!! xxxx

Purple, glad your holiday is going well, it sounds very relaxing, just as it should be!!

I have had enough Monday morning already! I was up at 6.30 to make sure Liv got off to school ok, she has to be there by 7.50!:sm06: Then had to take Jake back to his house because he couldn't find his student bus pass :sm16: Then drove him to another town for an orthodontist appointment, then back home for breakfast!! I'm at the shop this afternoon, it's going to feel like a long day!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 13'C (55'F) and sunny!
I got an email from the boss's boss saying to wear something with Raptors logo to work. I don't have anything. I'm not into basketball. I was the short chubby kid in school so I never played basketball. And that blue puffy shorted jumpsuit that the female basketball players had to wear was the most unattractive thing in the world. I congratulate the Raptors winning the NBA championship, but that's all.
I was busy all weekend and didn't accomplish a thing. We did have a nice lamb leg dinner last night. I had enough leftover to send Stuart home with a leftover bag. We had expected my sister and BIL to come, but they had to cancel
I've almost got the shawl with the cable knit on edge done. I have less than 1 repeat to do.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny and mild London!
> 
> Happy birthday, Chris!! Enjoy your brunch!!
> 
> Lovely pic of Rosebud with her pawpaw, glad you all had a good day, the meal sounds lovely!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Jacky that you get some good news today!! xxxx
> 
> Purple, glad your holiday is going well, it sounds very relaxing, just as it should be!!
> 
> I have had enough Monday morning already! I was up at 6.30 to make sure Liv got off to school ok, she has to be there by 7.50!:sm06: Then had to take Jake back to his house because he couldn't find his student bus pass :sm16: Then drove him to another town for an orthodontist appointment, then back home for breakfast!! I'm at the shop this afternoon, it's going to feel like a long day!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Happy Monday. I hope you don't have to work too hard at the shop.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've got to try again for some sleep y'all. Jen keeps me running these days with all her appointment's. I'll be glad when she gets her license squared away. Maybe then I can go see her just to visit instead of as the chuaffer..?I feel like I didn't spell that right.. Oh we'll


I hear ya, I was a little tired of being mom's taxi this weekend. It's different with Jen's appointments, she doesn't have control of those, but I wish my DD could organize herself so I can make ONE trip everywhere instead of multiple little trips because "Oh, I forgot..."
Once Jen gets her license squared, she can go, and you can stay and visit/babysit little Rosebud. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright but cloudy Shropshire. We are off to Ludlow today. I see they have a Wool Shop there!!!!! Also castle, lots of old buildings and a farmers food centre.
> 
> Happy birthday Chris.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. x


Happy woolly Monday.
It sounds like you will have a lovely day.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Jackie. I'm sitting here waiting to hear from DD, she's having trouble with her boy this morning. We are all going for brunch. Then home this afternoon for a chill. Have a good day. Xx


Happy birthday. I hope you have a wonderful day with the family, and the chillin'.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny and mild London!
> 
> Happy birthday, Chris!! Enjoy your brunch!!
> 
> Lovely pic of Rosebud with her pawpaw, glad you all had a good day, the meal sounds lovely!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Jacky that you get some good news today!! xxxx
> 
> Purple, glad your holiday is going well, it sounds very relaxing, just as it should be!!
> 
> I have had enough Monday morning already! I was up at 6.30 to make sure Liv got off to school ok, she has to be there by 7.50!:sm06: Then had to take Jake back to his house because he couldn't find his student bus pass :sm16: Then drove him to another town for an orthodontist appointment, then back home for breakfast!! I'm at the shop this afternoon, it's going to feel like a long day!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Wow I'm shattered just reading that. Here's a photo of my rather large wrap. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow I'm shattered just reading that. Here's a photo of my rather large wrap. xxxx


I like the colours. I need a rectangular wrap more than the hedge does. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 13'C (55'F) and sunny!
> I got an email from the boss's boss saying to wear something with Raptors logo to work. I don't have anything. I'm not into basketball. I was the short chubby kid in school so I never played basketball. And that blue puffy shorted jumpsuit that the female basketball players had to wear was the most unattractive thing in the world. I congratulate the Raptors winning the NBA championship, but that's all.
> I was busy all weekend and didn't accomplish a thing. We did have a nice lamb leg dinner last night. I had enough leftover to send Stuart home with a leftover bag. We had expected my sister and BIL to come, but they had to cancel
> I've almost got the shawl with the cable knit on edge done. I have less than 1 repeat to do.


It looks as thought it was a lamb weekend all over. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I keep a canvas brief case by my sofa put the iPad in and plug my iPad into the Power strip overnight. When I remember that is so it's charged in the morning


I think the battery in my iPad is getting tired. I have to plug it in every night too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Funny I'm reading this because today I drove a distance to a small yarn shop and tho they stood me they would be open they weren't. Given an appoligy but missed out on the joy of shopping there


Not good customer service there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes they have improved a lot! I was very surprised when the Samsung voice program didn't put me through the hoops, when I gave a request, and it happened immediately! so, if I want to use this technology, I won't have to "Train" the program, to understand my speech, every other program attached to any mobile phone, that I had, never understood my voice, so I gave up trying to use them! I might begin using the one on this phone more often! xoxoxo


My last cell phone had an accent. I had to say " 'ome" to get it to call home. I haven't tried voice commands with this phone.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We didn't get any hail here , and the rain waited till around 5:30. But did it ever pour ! The streets were flooded so fast and we were on our way to Jen's for dinner. But we arrived safe and sound, had a wonderful pork chops meal with loaded potatoes and shells n cheese. And a dessert of ice cream and brownies ????????The drive home was light rain and a few flooded paths but we managed those too. Hope you all had a beautiful and safe Sunday.
> Love and hugs all xoxo


Lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, is it possible to lay to lay your Mosaic flat? I like what I can see of your work, but am not able to see it enough to see what you mean, about the wine colour perhaps not being right! As it is, in your photo, the colours look good, because the light colour is the connecting colour, holding it all together; but it might have worked better for you, if the connecting colour had been the lighter colour, instead of the dark blue, between the two mosaics! xoxoxo


I know what you mean. I did take two rows out of the blue solid section and replace them with the gray colour because the wine mosaic did not look good 'bleeding' into the blue. I'll see if I can get a bigger picture on the patio table. Sorry, patio table needs cleaning, and that sunshine that I had earlier is gone. I can't flatten any further, my cable is too short. There will be a wine solid section at the end of the current wine and gray mosaic section.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 13'C (55'F) and sunny!
> I got an email from the boss's boss saying to wear something with Raptors logo to work. I don't have anything. I'm not into basketball. I was the short chubby kid in school so I never played basketball. And that blue puffy shorted jumpsuit that the female basketball players had to wear was the most unattractive thing in the world. I congratulate the Raptors winning the NBA championship, but that's all.
> I was busy all weekend and didn't accomplish a thing. We did have a nice lamb leg dinner last night. I had enough leftover to send Stuart home with a leftover bag. We had expected my sister and BIL to come, but they had to cancel
> I've almost got the shawl with the cable knit on edge done. I have less than 1 repeat to do.


Your boss's boss has got a bloomin' cheek!!If he wants you to wear something specific, he should supply it. Hope you don't get dirty looks for shunning his demands!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday. I hope you don't have to work too hard at the shop.


Thanks Nitzi!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Your boss's boss has got a bloomin' cheek!!If he wants you to wear something specific, he should supply it. Hope you don't get dirty looks for shunning his demands!!!


I might print out the logo and tape it to my tee shirt. :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow I'm shattered just reading that. Here's a photo of my rather large wrap. xxxx


It _is_ large but it is beautiful, love the colours!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to pack and go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It looks as thought it was a lamb weekend all over. xx


Not here, sausages yesterday!!! xxxx


----------



## raewyn123

Fantastic photos and comments. Thank you for sharing


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a lovely evening except for the rain. A lovely meal and a cuddle is a good way to spend an evening.



linkan said:


> We didn't get any hail here , and the rain waited till around 5:30. But did it ever pour ! The streets were flooded so fast and we were on our way to Jen's for dinner. But we arrived safe and sound, had a wonderful pork chops meal with loaded potatoes and shells n cheese. And a dessert of ice cream and brownies ????????The drive home was light rain and a few flooded paths but we managed those too. Hope you all had a beautiful and safe Sunday.
> Love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## jinx

My son and the grandkids use their voice commands all the time without problems. Years ago they would check to make sure it was indeed calling the right person. I wish Harold had it on his computer as he cannot type and is terrible at hunt and peck. Of course, he usually has nothing better to do than spend an hour trying to find something online. If he gets frustrated he asks his very helpful wife to find the site for him.



Xiang said:


> Yes they have improved a lot! I was very surprised when the Samsung voice program didn't put me through the hoops, when I gave a request, and it happened immediately! so, if I want to use this technology, I won't have to "Train" the program, to understand my speech, every other program attached to any mobile phone, that I had, never understood my voice, so I gave up trying to use them! I might begin using the one on this phone more often! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Not a good business practice to not be open when they should be. I would probably not be tempted to revisit their shop.


jollypolly said:


> Funny I'm reading this because today I drove a distance to a small yarn shop and tho they stood me they would be open they weren't. Given an appoligy but missed out on the joy of shopping there


----------



## jinx

I just leave my laptop plugged in all the time. Seldom do I move it to a different room and then the battery lasts only several hours. My tablet only keeps a charge for one day and I will find it dead in the a.m. if it has not been plugged in overnight.



jollypolly said:


> I keep a canvas brief case by my sofa put the iPad in and plug my iPad into the Power strip overnight. When I remember that is so it's charged in the morning


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you get an update today. Hard to go day after day without knowing your case is moving forward. 
Your wrap is very nice. I like the colors and all the sampler stitches. Does look a tad bit big even for a robust lady like myself. However, larger is much much better than skimpy.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a breezy but sunny Norfolk. Keep wondering if we will hear anything positive today, I live in hope if not expectation. Finished my wrap last night, it is rather large will try and get a photo of it later. Anyone big want a wrap, I'm not frogging it I'm sure I'll find someone. Nothing planned again today so will get on with my sparkly, lacy scarf, hopefully ideal for evening wear or something like that and purple. Off to do potatoes now DH is back from the shop with them, have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Chris. Hope you have a lovely lunch to celebrate your special day.


LondonChris said:


> Thanks Jackie. I'm sitting here waiting to hear from DD, she's having trouble with her boy this morning. We are all going for brunch. Then home this afternoon for a chill. Have a good day. Xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday. Sounds like Ludlow has a lot to offer to see and enjoy.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright but cloudy Shropshire. We are off to Ludlow today. I see they have a Wool Shop there!!!!! Also castle, lots of old buildings and a farmers food centre.
> 
> Happy birthday Chris.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. x


----------



## jinx

I hope you are having a more relaxing afternoon than your morning. Hope the shop is not too busy so you can recoup
from your busy morning.

'


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny and mild London!
> 
> Happy birthday, Chris!! Enjoy your brunch!!
> 
> Lovely pic of Rosebud with her pawpaw, glad you all had a good day, the meal sounds lovely!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Jacky that you get some good news today!! xxxx
> 
> Purple, glad your holiday is going well, it sounds very relaxing, just as it should be!!
> 
> I have had enough Monday morning already! I was up at 6.30 to make sure Liv got off to school ok, she has to be there by 7.50!:sm06: Then had to take Jake back to his house because he couldn't find his student bus pass :sm16: Then drove him to another town for an orthodontist appointment, then back home for breakfast!! I'm at the shop this afternoon, it's going to feel like a long day!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I would think anything red or black should show support of the team. The clothing with logo are usually very expensive and useless for someone that is not a big fan. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 13'C (55'F) and sunny!
> I got an email from the boss's boss saying to wear something with Raptors logo to work. I don't have anything. I'm not into basketball. I was the short chubby kid in school so I never played basketball. And that blue puffy shorted jumpsuit that the female basketball players had to wear was the most unattractive thing in the world. I congratulate the Raptors winning the NBA championship, but that's all.
> I was busy all weekend and didn't accomplish a thing. We did have a nice lamb leg dinner last night. I had enough leftover to send Stuart home with a leftover bag. We had expected my sister and BIL to come, but they had to cancel
> I've almost got the shawl with the cable knit on edge done. I have less than 1 repeat to do.


----------



## jinx

I do not think anyone on this side of the pond had lamb this year. I can remember seeing flocks of lambs years ago. Not seen any in recent years. I do not believe I have ever eaten lamb.


Barn-dweller said:


> It looks as thought it was a lamb weekend all over. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you get an update today. Hard to go day after day without knowing your case is moving forward.
> Your wrap is very nice. I like the colors and all the sampler stitches. Does look a tad bit big even for a robust lady like myself. However, larger is much much better than skimpy.


As you can probably imagine being little it swamps me. Nothing in the post today, don't know if DH is going to do some chasing today. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I do not think anyone on this side of the pond had lamb this year. I can remember seeing flocks of lambs years ago. Not seen any in recent years. I do not believe I have ever eaten lamb.


Ooh you haven't lived, it's hard to beat a nice tender leg of lamb. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Bet you will be glad to get sorted out. I have never moved in my life, I hate the thought of all our junk! When I moved in with Bill I used to take down a bag from home every day. He only lived at 43 & I lived at 59!,


Yes, I will be! :sm02: That was an easy move for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Chris ❣???? xoxo


Happy Birthday from me, too, Chris! I hope you're having a wonderful day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny and mild London!
> 
> Happy birthday, Chris!! Enjoy your brunch!!
> 
> Lovely pic of Rosebud with her pawpaw, glad you all had a good day, the meal sounds lovely!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Jacky that you get some good news today!! xxxx
> 
> Purple, glad your holiday is going well, it sounds very relaxing, just as it should be!!
> 
> I have had enough Monday morning already! I was up at 6.30 to make sure Liv got off to school ok, she has to be there by 7.50!:sm06: Then had to take Jake back to his house because he couldn't find his student bus pass :sm16: Then drove him to another town for an orthodontist appointment, then back home for breakfast!! I'm at the shop this afternoon, it's going to feel like a long day!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a whole day, just in the morning! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow I'm shattered just reading that. Here's a photo of my rather large wrap. xxxx


It looks lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I know what you mean. I did take two rows out of the blue solid section and replace them with the gray colour because the wine mosaic did not look good 'bleeding' into the blue. I'll see if I can get a bigger picture on the patio table. Sorry, patio table needs cleaning, and that sunshine that I had earlier is gone. I can't flatten any further, my cable is too short. There will be a wine solid section at the end of the current wine and gray mosaic section.


I think it looks good with the addition of the gray after the blue section. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Your boss's boss has got a bloomin' cheek!!If he wants you to wear something specific, he should supply it. Hope you don't get dirty looks for shunning his demands!!!


I agree with June on this, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I might print out the logo and tape it to my tee shirt. :sm15:


That would be one way to do and I think it's a great way! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

That's pretty, I'm a large lady!


Barn-dweller said:


> Wow I'm shattered just reading that. Here's a photo of my rather large wrap. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Sounds south London accent!


nitz8catz said:


> My last cell phone had an accent. I had to say " 'ome" to get it to call home. I haven't tried voice commands with this phone.


----------



## LondonChris

It is my favourite meat, I would rather have that than anything. I just try not to think of lambs in the fields.


jinx said:


> I do not think anyone on this side of the pond had lamb this year. I can remember seeing flocks of lambs years ago. Not seen any in recent years. I do not believe I have ever eaten lamb.


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon, thank you all for my birthday wishes. Been out for brunch with the girls, DH & youngest GS. We also went to Marks & Spencer’s near me, DD wanted to buy me a necklace but wanted me to choose. I also has some money as a gift from my friend so I bought some colourful earrings. Now waiting for some of the family, having a cream tea, thank goodness I didn’t eat too much at brunch.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I like that site. I sometimes have problems with their background colors. My favorite is https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ Both sites have yarn pictures and I enjoy them a lot. I chose to only make 100 or 150 pieces.


Now you are naughty. You just lost me for an hour in that new site. It goes to many more pieces than the other site.

Thank you vey much (but you are still naughty)


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday evening everyone, I've seen no one at all today but that's been fine, I'm not complaining. I've done a lot of sodukos and had a tidy round. Talked (omg I forgot) I did talk to two squirrels who were waiting near my back door for their nuts. They can't get into the squirrel proof containers (not yet anyway). So I pop a few nuts for them on the wall and the little birds and doves go for the containers.
> 
> Karen texted me to make sure I was ok, which I was. I watched judge Judy while I had my lunch and I was able to PAUSE the tv while I brought my dinner in. It's months since I've been able to do that. I'm really happy about my TVs now.
> 
> Tomorrow will be s and b. Up to now I'm going but my tum is still only so so but not that bad, it should be fine in a couple of days. I hope you are all well as I am, and I'll catch up now. If I think of anything else I'll interrupt . Luv yawl..x


That sounds like a perfect day to me.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I do not think anyone on this side of the pond had lamb this year. I can remember seeing flocks of lambs years ago. Not seen any in recent years. I do not believe I have ever eaten lamb.


Just for you.x


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> It is my favourite meat, I would rather have that than anything. I just try not to think of lambs in the fields.


Sorry about the photo xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Shropshire. Went to Ludlow this morning. Some nice shops and street market. Found the wool shop, just basic stuff and a lot of quilting fabrics.
Then went to Farm Food centre, rather overpriced. Then found a nice riverside pub for fish and chips.
Back at cottage and all the sheep came rushing over to say hello.
Jacky, there is a very substantial metal fence between the sheep and our cottage.
Now hoing to have a cup of coffee abd a sit down x


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> The poor old fella! I hope he had someone to help him, while he healed! xoxoxo


Present tense. it only happened on 6th.


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm afraid I would avoid it.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Funny I'm reading this because today I drove a distance to a small yarn shop and tho they stood me they would be open they weren't. Given an appoligy but missed out on the joy of shopping there


A ball of yarn with the apology would have helped!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops sorry forgot you had one as well. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


swap! You might find you like the other one and find a use for it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow I'm shattered just reading that. Here's a photo of my rather large wrap. xxxx


Looks large, but unable to tell because I don't know how high the hedge is.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I do not think anyone on this side of the pond had lamb this year. I can remember seeing flocks of lambs years ago. Not seen any in recent years. I do not believe I have ever eaten lamb.


I actually feel sorry for you. It is, in my mind, by far the best meat.


----------



## jinx

Oh, that is not what our sheep look like. Yours look kinda pinkie and their faces are different. Imagine that things are different on the other side of the pond. 


PurpleFi said:


> Just for you.x


----------



## jinx

Only an hour? I do the daily one every day. Then in the evening I usually go back and look for a few more to do. Puzzles are good for the aging mind that is why I do them. Well, that is my story and I am going to stick to it. Also do crosswords, but cannot figure out sudoku. I only tried it for 15 or 20 minute and then decided I did not like it. 


SaxonLady said:


> Now you are naughty. You just lost me for an hour in that new site. It goes to many more pieces than the other site.
> 
> Thank you vey much (but you are still naughty)


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, thank you all for my birthday wishes. Been out for brunch with the girls, DH & youngest GS. We also went to Marks & Spencer's near me, DD wanted to buy me a necklace but wanted me to choose. I also has some money as a gift from my friend so I bought some colourful earrings. Now waiting for some of the family, having a cream tea, thank goodness I didn't eat too much at brunch.


Sounds like a lovely day so far, with more to come.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Shropshire. Went to Ludlow this morning. Some nice shops and street market. Found the wool shop, just basic stuff and a lot of quilting fabrics.
> Then went to Farm Food centre, rather overpriced. Then found a nice riverside pub for fish and chips.
> Back at cottage and all the sheep came rushing over to say hello.
> Jacky, there is a very substantial metal fence between the sheep and our cottage.
> Now hoing to have a cup of coffee abd a sit down x


Oh that's no fun if they can't escape, for them or you. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Looks large, but unable to tell because I don't know how high the hedge is.


The hedge is no more than 2 ft. high. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh, that is not what our sheep look like. Yours look kinda pinkie and their faces are different. Imagine that things are different on the other side of the pond.


Those have been scalped lately, they usually have a lot more fleece on them and there are different breeds. We had a lot like this in the Lake District.


----------



## grandma susan

Girls, it's been warm today it reached 17C with no rain.this could be summer. My washing dried and I fed those squirrels again who were sitting waiting along with the birds this morning. They are not scared at all. 

I went to s and b today, I got talking to my friend who has a granddaughtermage11. When she was born she was born with a disease, I can't remember the name, that made her skin peel off. When she was born as she was being delivered her skin was pealing off. She's not to go in the sun, she'd had the bully's onto her at school, but they are all sorry now she told them in class what her life is like. Anyway, I deviate. Last week she got bitten in the arm by a horse and was in hospital for 4 days bless her. They've sent her home but they might be doing a skin plant on her. She's crazy about horses and was "mucking out" when the horse got agitated and bit her. Her grandma is so upset this afternoon. We gave her lots of consolations and love. She apologised to us, can you believe it?) for burdening us. We were so pleased she shared it with us and we told her so.. 

Josephine, I hope the weathers good and jinx it's Monday. Hence I've been to s and b. When I came home with marg I didn't ask her to come for a cup of tea, I just didn't feel like it, she'd rubbed me up the wrong way this afternoon, so I never asked. I felt a little bit awkward but I wanted my dinner and I couldn't be bothered with silliness this afternoon. She gets a bit that way, but she's a fabulous friend to me and I'd be lost without her. Just sometimes it's good to change. 

Tomorrow is over 60s so I'll see if I can do any better than last week. I'm onto stitching up my baby coat so that should be done soon. I'll take it next week when I go. Well. I'm going to catch up now. Tum is not quite there yet but it doing better. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh, that is not what our sheep look like. Yours look kinda pinkie and their faces are different. Imagine that things are different on the other side of the pond.


Not sure what breed these are. But there are very many different ones found in the UK including several rare breeds. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh that's no fun if they can't escape, for them or you. xx :sm23: :sm23:


They do come up to the fence for a chat.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My son and the grandkids use their voice commands all the time without problems. Years ago they would check to make sure it was indeed calling the right person. I wish Harold had it on his computer as he cannot type and is terrible at hunt and peck. Of course, he usually has nothing better to do than spend an hour trying to find something online. If he gets frustrated he asks his very helpful wife to find the site for him.


Lucky he has a very helpful wife!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hope you are having a more relaxing afternoon than your morning. Hope the shop is not too busy so you can recoup
> from your busy morning.
> 
> '


I was kept pretty busy this afternoon but it made the time go quicker and we do have some laughs!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not think anyone on this side of the pond had lamb this year. I can remember seeing flocks of lambs years ago. Not seen any in recent years. I do not believe I have ever eaten lamb.


As a child, it was served every Sunday because it was the cheapest option, now I cannot really afford it and find it rather greasy but it has a very mild flavour and can be quite delicious if it is nice and lean.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> As you can probably imagine being little it swamps me. Nothing in the post today, don't know if DH is going to do some chasing today. xx


 :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a whole day, just in the morning! xxxooo


I have to say I'm pretty bushed now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Shropshire. Went to Ludlow this morning. Some nice shops and street market. Found the wool shop, just basic stuff and a lot of quilting fabrics.
> Then went to Farm Food centre, rather overpriced. Then found a nice riverside pub for fish and chips.
> Back at cottage and all the sheep came rushing over to say hello.
> Jacky, there is a very substantial metal fence between the sheep and our cottage.
> Now hoing to have a cup of coffee abd a sit down x


What a pretty town!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have to say I'm pretty bushed now!! xxxx


I would think you would be after that day! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Josephine, I found the same with the wool shop in Ludlow, and I kind a got the feeling that for the woman in the shop 'the job would be great if it wasn't for the customers'! Did you go and look around the castle? That's the castle Catherine of Aragon lived in when she married Edward before he died and she married Henry VIII.

Happy birthday Chris.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> What a pretty town!! xxxx


It is. I think there are very few buildings with straight walls. Everything seems to lean xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Josephine, I found the same with the wool shop in Ludlow, and I kind a got the feeling that for the woman in the shop 'the job would be great if it wasn't for the customers'! Did you go and look around the castle? That's the castle Catherine of Aragon lived in when she married Edward before he died and she married Henry VIII.
> 
> Happy birthday Chris.


I agree about rhe woman in the shop. Didn't go round castle as my legs are not too good atm. But I am getting a lot of spinning and weaving done. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Jackie. I'm sitting here waiting to hear from DD, she's having trouble with her boy this morning. We are all going for brunch. Then home this afternoon for a chill. Have a good day. Xx


Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow I'm shattered just reading that. Here's a photo of my rather large wrap. xxxx


How on earth did you finish that already? It is lovely!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> How on earth did you finish that already? It is lovely!


Thank you, quite easy to finish when you haven't got anything else to do except wait for solicitors to pull their fingers out. xx :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I know what you mean. I did take two rows out of the blue solid section and replace them with the gray colour because the wine mosaic did not look good 'bleeding' into the blue. I'll see if I can get a bigger picture on the patio table. Sorry, patio table needs cleaning, and that sunshine that I had earlier is gone. I can't flatten any further, my cable is too short. There will be a wine solid section at the end of the current wine and gray mosaic section.


I think it is lovely!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It is. I think there are very few buildings with straight walls. Everything seems to lean xx


Oo-er!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oo-er!! Xxxx


Off to bed? Night night, sleep tight. xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Kindly place yourself in the queue for the disposal of large Sampler Shawls!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Hahahaha.. I'm large, send away ????????❣????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> It is. I think there are very few buildings with straight walls. Everything seems to lean xx


Beautiful though.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Shropshire. Went to Ludlow this morning. Some nice shops and street market. Found the wool shop, just basic stuff and a lot of quilting fabrics.
> Then went to Farm Food centre, rather overpriced. Then found a nice riverside pub for fish and chips.
> Back at cottage and all the sheep came rushing over to say hello.
> Jacky, there is a very substantial metal fence between the sheep and our cottage.
> Now hoing to have a cup of coffee abd a sit down x


What a beautiful place! ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow I'm shattered just reading that. Here's a photo of my rather large wrap. xxxx


Look at those gorgeous Autumn colors


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I know what you mean. I did take two rows out of the blue solid section and replace them with the gray colour because the wine mosaic did not look good 'bleeding' into the blue. I'll see if I can get a bigger picture on the patio table. Sorry, patio table needs cleaning, and that sunshine that I had earlier is gone. I can't flatten any further, my cable is too short. There will be a wine solid section at the end of the current wine and gray mosaic section.


I think it will be fine once it's blocked and stretched out a bit. I love it, ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Your boss's boss has got a bloomin' cheek!!If he wants you to wear something specific, he should supply it. Hope you don't get dirty looks for shunning his demands!!!


Yeah we are anti sports in my house. It's not that we don't agree with playing for fun, it's the professional side of it. We don't watch sports other than. Ninja warrior's and the Olympics lol. 
I refuse to buy into sports brands and that kind of thing. It's all money money money and I think it's ridiculous. Some people take it way too far.


----------



## linkan

Here's a shot of DH wearing his shirt we made. This is the one made with her foot prints.. that she got real upset with us over. ???? She tried to make the petals with baby hand prints and yeah... That didn't go well lol. That's the smudgy orange above the flower. I told her to just tell DH it's pollen! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Here's a shot of DH wearing his shirt we made. This is the one made with her foot prints.. that she got real upset with us over. ???? She tried to make the petals with baby hand prints and yeah... That didn't go well lol. That's the smudgy orange above the flower. I told her to just tell DH it's pollen! ????


Love it!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Here's a shot of DH wearing his shirt we made. This is the one made with her foot prints.. that she got real upset with us over. ???? She tried to make the petals with baby hand prints and yeah... That didn't go well lol. That's the smudgy orange above the flower. I told her to just tell DH it's pollen! ????


What a treasure your DH's Father's Day tee is, well done girls! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Those have been scalped lately, they usually have a lot more fleece on them and there are different breeds. We had a lot like this in the Lake District.


Beautiful sheep. Someone told me today lamb is gamey tasting. Is this true as I haven't had it yet? xox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Chris!


Sending you Happy Birthday Greetings Chris! xoxo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Love it!!! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks he's a handsome little devil ain't he ????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Here's a shot of DH wearing his shirt we made. This is the one made with her foot prints.. that she got real upset with us over. ???? She tried to make the petals with baby hand prints and yeah... That didn't go well lol. That's the smudgy orange above the flower. I told her to just tell DH it's pollen! ????


That is sooooo cute remember when we did this for mom with all the grand kids!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Beautiful sheep. Someone told me today lamb is gamey tasting. Is this true as I haven't had it yet? xox


I wouldn't call it gamey, it has it's own distinct, subtle taste. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a hazy Norfolk. Should be a nice day today and then they are threatening torrential rain and thunderstorms. Off into King's Lynn this morning to pick up DH's suit and do a bit of shopping, will make sure I get dinner out today. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> That is sooooo cute remember when we did this for mom with all the grand kids!


Yup, that's where she got the idea. ????
I wish I had done the butterfly foot prints back then.. they are so cute ????❤


----------



## Islander

The weather has been perfect for my Peonies this year, some are bigger than my hand spread, if I could grow only one plant it would be Peonies! They are highly scented too.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't work like that in this country, the farmers get very little for their fleece, some years it barely covers the cost of the shearer. xx


Oh, perhaps it isn't like that here either, I do only know of one place that process wool from fleece to yarn, but I also don't know much about the wool maket here! Although I have bought unprocessed fleece from people who have sheep for that purpose and also know of others who have sheep, where the fleece does not have to be shorn, it will just pulls off, if the animal gets caught on a fence, or bush! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Today was Rosebud's christening. She was adorable and didn't make a peep.
> That's my sweet girl ????


Very gorgeous! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Very gorgeous! ???? xoxoxo


????❤????❤???? I'm just popping in to say hi and then going to try to sleep... Again.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy bright Shropshire. Going to have a look at Ironbridge Gorge today, it's about an hour North of where we are staying.

Did some more weaving last night and am getting the hang of this little loom.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you enjoy your outing today. Having dinner out is usually a good thing. Maybe it is a good thing you do not have access to a freezer as having to shop gets you out and about now that you are nearer to civilization. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a hazy Norfolk. Should be a nice day today and then they are threatening torrential rain and thunderstorms. Off into King's Lynn this morning to pick up DH's suit and do a bit of shopping, will make sure I get dinner out today. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Mr. Google has a lot of great pictures of Ironbridge Gorge. I am sure you will enjoy it more seeing it up-close and personal. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Shropshire. Going to have a look at Ironbridge Gorge today, it's about an hour North of where we are staying.
> 
> Did some more weaving last night and am getting the hang of this little loom.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Mr. Google has a lot of great pictures of Ironbridge Gorge. I am sure you will enjoy it more seeing it up-close and personal.


Glad you are able to see it too with the aid of Mr Google. Happy Taco Tuesday to you too. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It is. I think there are very few buildings with straight walls. Everything seems to lean xx


I wonder if I'd be leaner if I went there? :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Here's a shot of DH wearing his shirt we made. This is the one made with her foot prints.. that she got real upset with us over. ???? She tried to make the petals with baby hand prints and yeah... That didn't go well lol. That's the smudgy orange above the flower. I told her to just tell DH it's pollen! ????


Aw, what a great idea, I love it!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I wonder if I'd be leaner if I went there? :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


No. Too many coffee shops xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful sheep. Someone told me today lamb is gamey tasting. Is this true as I haven't had it yet? xox


Not really sure what that means but it tastes good!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The weather has been perfect for my Peonies this year, some are bigger than my hand spread, if I could grow only one plant it would be Peonies! They are highly scented too.


That is one fabulous flower, beautifully photographed!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Shropshire. Going to have a look at Ironbridge Gorge today, it's about an hour North of where we are staying.
> 
> Did some more weaving last night and am getting the hang of this little loom.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> No. Too many coffee shops xxxx


Oh. Yes, that could be a problem!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright but slightly overcast London! Had another busy morning already!! Had to take the car in for inspection and service, take some Ebay parcels to the post office then deliver a parcel to our neighbours two doors down from us. We are no.70 but so are they - in a differently named road but we get their stuff here all the time, not surprising as they are so close. Funny thing is they've only ever got anything of ours once!! It's a good way to make friends with your neighbours though!!

Off to the cinema later, seeing Late Night starring Emma Thompson, a comedy, I think!! Catch you all later, have a great one, whatever you are up to!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cloudy little corner of the world. I had a lovely day yesterday. I got to spend some time outdoors knitting on the deck. Neighbor saw me and came over to visit and chew the fat a bit. Last night our youngest grandson popped in. He is a real treasure. He has a job interview today. I love how he explained everything he took into consideration before accepting this interview. He seems to have all the facts he needs to make the decide if he should accept the position or not. I told him if the job is not what it seems he can look for a new job as he is so young and does not have family obligations. Anything he learns from the job will be a learning experience and will eventually help him out later in life. You cannot ever take education or experience away from you. He agreed as he know Grandma is always right.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It's cloudy but not supposed to rain.
Yesterday 2 million people crowded into a 5 block area in downtown Toronto for the Raptor's NBA championship parade. 3 idiots brought illegal handguns and shot at each other. 4 other people were injured because these idiots had lousy aim. A bit of a stampede happened, but there were enough police in the area that the 3 idiots were quickly apprehended and the crowds parted to let the ambulances in. After a brief delay to allow the crowd to calm down, the ceremony to give the Raptor's team the key to the city, went ahead. It took until nighttime for all the people to disperse. Toronto has a population of just over 3 million.
I am almost done my shawl with the cable knit on edge. Only 12 more rows to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my cloudy little corner of the world. I had a lovely day yesterday. I got to spend some time outdoors knitting on the deck. Neighbor saw me and came over to visit and chew the fat a bit. Last night our youngest grandson popped in. He is a real treasure. He has a job interview today. I love how he explained everything he took into consideration before accepting this interview. He seems to have all the facts he needs to make the decide if he should accept the position or not. I told him if the job is not what it seems he can look for a new job as he is so young and does not have family obligations. Anything he learns from the job will be a learning experience and will eventually help him out later in life. You cannot ever take education or experience away from you. He agreed as he know Grandma is always right.


It sounds like your grandson has a good head on his shoulders. I wish him luck with his interview.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but slightly overcast London! Had another busy morning already!! Had to take the car in for inspection and service, take some Ebay parcels to the post office then deliver a parcel to our neighbours two doors down from us. We are no.70 but so are they - in a differently named road but we get their stuff here all the time, not surprising as they are so close. Funny thing is they've only ever got anything of ours once!! It's a good way to make friends with your neighbours though!!
> 
> Off to the cinema later, seeing Late Night starring Emma Thompson, a comedy, I think!! Catch you all later, have a great one, whatever you are up to!! xxxxxxx


We often get mail for 14 Chalk Court, which is in the same subdivision as us at 14 Curtis Court. I guess that is too close for our postie.
Enjoy the cinema.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can relate to getting neighbors mail. We have the same number but different street name as a family several street away. No reason for mail carrier to make the mistake over and over again. I took to writing on the envelope delivered to the wrong address AGAIN. People receiving my notes were not pleased. Complaining to the post office did no good. We were glad to get a new mail carrier. Your situation makes more sense as your homes are close together.
A movie with Emma Thompson sounds like a good watch. Will be looking for your rating later today.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but slightly overcast London! Had another busy morning already!! Had to take the car in for inspection and service, take some Ebay parcels to the post office then deliver a parcel to our neighbours two doors down from us. We are no.70 but so are they - in a differently named road but we get their stuff here all the time, not surprising as they are so close. Funny thing is they've only ever got anything of ours once!! It's a good way to make friends with your neighbours though!!
> 
> Off to the cinema later, seeing Late Night starring Emma Thompson, a comedy, I think!! Catch you all later, have a great one, whatever you are up to!! xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Mr. Google has a lot of great pictures of Ironbridge Gorge. I am sure you will enjoy it more seeing it up-close and personal.


Happy Taco Tuesday to you.
That is one pretty bridge.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Shropshire. Going to have a look at Ironbridge Gorge today, it's about an hour North of where we are staying.
> 
> Did some more weaving last night and am getting the hang of this little loom.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Post a pic of your weaving soon, please.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> ????❤????❤???? I'm just popping in to say hi and then going to try to sleep... Again.


Hi
Sleep well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh, perhaps it isn't like that here either, I do only know of one place that process wool from fleece to yarn, but I also don't know much about the wool maket here! Although I have bought unprocessed fleece from people who have sheep for that purpose and also know of others who have sheep, where the fleece does not have to be shorn, it will just pulls off, if the animal gets caught on a fence, or bush! xoxoxo


We have a farmer on a road just north of our subdivision with a small herd of sheep. Most of his sheep shed naturally, but he has 3 sheep that need to be shorn. The man who does his shearing retired and he couldn't find anyone who was willing to come out for just 3 sheep and those ones ended up with fleece so long that they were walking on it. Eventually he found someone who normally cuts dog hair to shear the sheep. Those fleeces were just thrown away.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The weather has been perfect for my Peonies this year, some are bigger than my hand spread, if I could grow only one plant it would be Peonies! They are highly scented too.


Your peony is lovely. We used to have 2 bushes at our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a hazy Norfolk. Should be a nice day today and then they are threatening torrential rain and thunderstorms. Off into King's Lynn this morning to pick up DH's suit and do a bit of shopping, will make sure I get dinner out today. Have a lovely day. xx


I hope you are back inside before the torrential rain and thunderstorms.
Enjoy your shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Beautiful sheep. Someone told me today lamb is gamey tasting. Is this true as I haven't had it yet? xox





Barn-dweller said:


> I wouldn't call it gamey, it has it's own distinct, subtle taste. xx


Yes, I'd call it distinct. I was told that lamb is best with garlic and/or rosemary, so I usually marinate mine overnight with a garlic or rosemary dressing, then slow cook it with more of the dressing. I've also had it barbequed in chunks. We also have a restaurant that loads boneless lamb pieces on a vertical rotisserie and shaves pieces off when it is cooked. 
We had leftover lamb last night. It's just as good 2nd time round.
Mum and Stuart cover their lamb in mint sauce.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I wonder if I'd be leaner if I went there? :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> We often get mail for 14 Chalk Court, which is in the same subdivision as us at 14 Curtis Court. I guess that is too close for our postie.
> Enjoy the cinema.


We are 332 Popp Avenue , we get mail for 323 Popp Avenue all the time.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday to you.
> That is one pretty bridge.


Sooooooooo pretty ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Your peony is lovely. We used to have 2 bushes at our old house.


What she said ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks he's a handsome little devil ain't he ????


Yes, he is. :sm24: xxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've witnessed something today that I think is clever. I have a bird station that holds, nuts, seed and fat balls, the containers are all squirrel proof. Believe me. This morning I watched a squirrel rive at the squirrel proof lid off the seeds, open it, and stick his body, face down in it. I went out and shouted at him and he ran away, I always put a few nuts on the wall for squirrel so he's no need to destroy. When I came in from over 60's the lid was off the nut container now and he's been in there. They are so clever. I txted Stephen to tell him and he said he deserves them if he goes to that trouble. He still can't get in my metal bins where I keep all the food. 

When I went to over 60's today I did nothing win wise, except a bar of chocolate which I will enjoy. My luck seems to be running dry. My holiday purse is I know. It's looking poorly.

I came home and went into Karen's and had hot chocolate with her, I know it was later than normal but we do look forward to our little chats. She is so limited bless her. She's good for me and vice versa. Marg and John went to Whitby.

Tomorrow my car goes for its MOT so there's more money, that should be going in my holiday purse. 

The weather has been good today, 17C and I got bedding dry, tomorrow we are having rain. Josephine I hope the weather is kind to you and mr p and that you are both chillaxing. I think I'll catch up now. Maybe see yawl later. Luv yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Here's a shot of DH wearing his shirt we made. This is the one made with her foot prints.. that she got real upset with us over. ???? She tried to make the petals with baby hand prints and yeah... That didn't go well lol. That's the smudgy orange above the flower. I told her to just tell DH it's pollen! ????


Love the shirt. You dh just gets more handsome every time we see him.....like him better without his cap. But he's ok with it on too.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Love the shirt. You dh just gets more handsome every time we see him.....like him better without his cap. But he's ok with it on too.


I agree ???? someone told him his arms were looking to skinny. So he's back to lifting weights again . I like the muscles so I'm good with that lol.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my cloudy little corner of the world. I had a lovely day yesterday. I got to spend some time outdoors knitting on the deck. Neighbor saw me and came over to visit and chew the fat a bit. Last night our youngest grandson popped in. He is a real treasure. He has a job interview today. I love how he explained everything he took into consideration before accepting this interview. He seems to have all the facts he needs to make the decide if he should accept the position or not. I told him if the job is not what it seems he can look for a new job as he is so young and does not have family obligations. Anything he learns from the job will be a learning experience and will eventually help him out later in life. You cannot ever take education or experience away from you. He agreed as he know Grandma is always right.


That sounds like very wise and sensible advice!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It's cloudy but not supposed to rain.
> Yesterday 2 million people crowded into a 5 block area in downtown Toronto for the Raptor's NBA championship parade. 3 idiots brought illegal handguns and shot at each other. 4 other people were injured because these idiots had lousy aim. A bit of a stampede happened, but there were enough police in the area that the 3 idiots were quickly apprehended and the crowds parted to let the ambulances in. After a brief delay to allow the crowd to calm down, the ceremony to give the Raptor's team the key to the city, went ahead. It took until nighttime for all the people to disperse. Toronto has a population of just over 3 million.
> I am almost done my shawl with the cable knit on edge. Only 12 more rows to go.


Scary stuff, why are people so stupid??! So glad you weren't anywhere near it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I can relate to getting neighbors mail. We have the same number but different street name as a family several street away. No reason for mail carrier to make the mistake over and over again. I took to writing on the envelope delivered to the wrong address AGAIN. People receiving my notes were not pleased. Complaining to the post office did no good. We were glad to get a new mail carrier. Your situation makes more sense as your homes are close together.
> A movie with Emma Thompson sounds like a good watch. Will be looking for your rating later today.


I wouldn't bother with this film and it has confirmed something I have suspected for a long time;I don't like Emma Thompson!!
I feel she was pretty much playing herself and I would only give the film 4/10 :sm25:

As regards my postal problem, it applies to fast food deliveries, Amazon deliveries (almost every day), a workman at 8 a.m this morning, grocery deliveries etc., etc. The picture will probably make it clearer, the red arrow points to my house, the blue one is the other no.70!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have a farmer on a road just north of our subdivision with a small herd of sheep. Most of his sheep shed naturally, but he has 3 sheep that need to be shorn. The man who does his shearing retired and he couldn't find anyone who was willing to come out for just 3 sheep and those ones ended up with fleece so long that they were walking on it. Eventually he found someone who normally cuts dog hair to shear the sheep. Those fleeces were just thrown away.


*NOOOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We are 332 Popp Avenue , we get mail for 323 Popp Avenue all the time.


So annoying, huh?!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've witnessed something today that I think is clever. I have a bird station that holds, nuts, seed and fat balls, the containers are all squirrel proof. Believe me. This morning I watched a squirrel rive at the squirrel proof lid off the seeds, open it, and stick his body, face down in it. I went out and shouted at him and he ran away, I always put a few nuts on the wall for squirrel so he's no need to destroy. When I came in from over 60's the lid was off the nut container now and he's been in there. They are so clever. I txted Stephen to tell him and he said he deserves them if he goes to that trouble. He still can't get in my metal bins where I keep all the food.
> 
> When I went to over 60's today I did nothing win wise, except a bar of chocolate which I will enjoy. My luck seems to be running dry. My holiday purse is I know. It's looking poorly.
> 
> I came home and went into Karen's and had hot chocolate with her, I know it was later than normal but we do look forward to our little chats. She is so limited bless her. She's good for me and vice versa. Marg and John went to Whitby.
> 
> Tomorrow my car goes for its MOT so there's more money, that should be going in my holiday purse.
> 
> The weather has been good today, 17C and I got bedding dry, tomorrow we are having rain. Josephine I hope the weather is kind to you and mr p and that you are both chillaxing. I think I'll catch up now. Maybe see yawl later. Luv yawl.


Service and MOT for my car today, all good, £206, hope your's is no more!!xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So annoying, huh?!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm25:


A dyslexic postman? Not the best choice of career. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A dyslexic postman? Not the best choice of career. xxxx :sm15:


Blooming dyslexic everybody! I had a sign made that is on the wall next to my front door, giving my correct address, doesn't make any difference! Not sure if you can see it in the picture put there is a street sign at the edge of the grass in front of the house next door too!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Blooming dyslexic everybody! I had a sign made that is on the wall next to my front door, giving my correct address, doesn't make any difference! Not sure if you can see it in the picture put there is a street sign at the edge of the grass in front of the house next door too!! xxxx


Probably just can't be bothered to read it. By the way it's now pouring with rain. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably just can't be bothered to read it. By the way it's now pouring with rain. xxxx


Dry and bright here


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Dry and bright here


Of course, the bad weather follows us wherever we go. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> Post a pic of your weaving soon, please.


This is some I have spun and woven.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lunch time photo.more tomorrow


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is some I have spun and woven.


It's wonderful, Josephine! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> This is some I have spun and woven.


Beautiful ????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course, the bad weather follows us wherever we go. xx :sm16: :sm16:


It's rained here pretty much all afternoon. And they are calling for rain everyday but Friday the rest of this week. ????


----------



## linkan

There were 9 tornados in my state last week.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't bother with this film and it has confirmed something I have suspected for a long time;I don't like Emma Thompson!!
> I feel she was pretty much playing herself and I would only give the film 4/10 :sm25:
> 
> As regards my postal problem, it applies to fast food deliveries, Amazon deliveries (almost every day), a workman at 8 a.m this morning, grocery deliveries etc., etc. The picture will probably make it clearer, the red arrow points to my house, the blue one is the other no.70!!


Somebody didn't think that through when they number them that is way to close!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course, the bad weather follows us wherever we go. xx :sm16: :sm16:


If it makes you feel any better we have had rain for nearly ten days straight, on that note we have a sump pump under the house well we noticed water rising in our heat vents so we checked the pump and it wasn't working so I told DH he should check the extension cord.....because BIL has ran over it before with the lawn mower, well he was to tired because yesterday was his first day at his new job, so I went and bought a $148 new pump and it still didn't work so bil checked the extension cord and sure enough he had ran over it....AGAIN...so he fixed it and what did he do...he plugged in the new one so now I can't return it...phoooey!


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> There were 9 tornados in my state last week.


None too close to you hopefully. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> If it makes you feel any better we have had rain for nearly ten days straight, on that note we have a sump pump under the house well we noticed water rising in our heat vents so we checked the pump and it wasn't working so I told DH he should check the extension cord.....because BIL has ran over it before with the lawn mower, well he was to tired because yesterday was his first day at his new job, so I went and bought a $148 new pump and it still didn't work so bil checked the extension cord and sure enough he had ran over it....AGAIN...so he fixed it and what did he do...he plugged in the new one so now I can't return it...phoooey!


How did DH get on in his new job? xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is some I have spun and woven.


Wow, fabulous, the colours are gorgeous!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk, very close and muggy so expect we will have more rain before the day is out. Having a rest day today having had to walk too far yesterday, thanks DH. Just made up a curry from the leftover lamb so dinner's sorted. Last week in this rental, I can't believe we've been here 3 weeks already although in some ways it feels like 3 months with all the waiting around but I think we are slowly progressing. Have a good day, halfway through the week :sm24 xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow, fabulous, the colours are gorgeous!! Xxxx


Morning, you here early, have you got plans for the day? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Somebody didn't think that through when they number them that is way to close!


Yes indeed but that was a long time ago, our house is 50 years old!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, you here early, have you got plans for the day? xxxx


Am in the doctor's waiting room, to see about my hand, not sure what the rest of the day will hold!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Am in the doctor's waiting room, to see about my hand, not sure what the rest of the day will hold!! Xxxx


Hope he can get it sorted, it's gone on too long now. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.

Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.

Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!

Here are a few photos.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Am in the doctor's waiting room, to see about my hand, not sure what the rest of the day will hold!! Xxxx


Sorry it is still paining you. Hope the doctor has a solution. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Now for some photos of Much Wenlock, it's near Ironbridge and a very pretty little town with a ruined Abbey. I went a bit snap happy in the Abbey as there is some fantastic architecture there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is still and cloudy at the moment. No rain is forecast until Thursday.
Yesterday was a quiet day. I guess everyone was recovering from the parade.
I finished my shawl with the cable knit on edge. I'll have to get a picture tonight.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.
> 
> Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.
> 
> Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!
> 
> Here are a few photos.


Oh dear, no sense of adventure some people. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope he can get it sorted, it's gone on too long now. xxxx


Back from the doc's now, he is positive there is nothing broken or displaced but thinks falling on my hand has exacerbated the osteo arthritis already present. He is sending me for physio and to possibly have an injection in the joint, makes my eyes water to think abut it!! As far as the palpitations go, he is referring me back to the cardiac consultant to discuss possible ablation. Sadly, I think the last few times I have had them have been after a couple of drinks! :sm25: :sm22: :sm14: I didn't tell him that! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.
> 
> Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.
> 
> Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!
> 
> Here are a few photos.


Lovely pictures as always!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Now for some photos of Much Wenlock, it's near Ironbridge and a very pretty little town with a ruined Abbey. I went a bit snap happy in the Abbey as there is some fantastic architecture there.


That is indeed a lovely part of the world, I used to know Oswestry quite well as I had a friend living there but haven't been anywhere else up there, time to give it a go!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is still and cloudy at the moment. No rain is forecast until Thursday.
> Yesterday was a quiet day. I guess everyone was recovering from the parade.
> I finished my shawl with the cable knit on edge. I'll have to get a picture tonight.


OMG, I would not have ventured into that for a truck full of yarn!!! It's a wonder people weren't killed in the stampede once those guns came out!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Now for some photos of Much Wenlock, it's near Ironbridge and a very pretty little town with a ruined Abbey. I went a bit snap happy in the Abbey as there is some fantastic architecture there.


Beautiful pictures. We don't have any old architecture here. Anything older is torn down to put up a square, mostly metal and concrete BORING building.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.
> 
> Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.
> 
> Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!
> 
> Here are a few photos.


That's a pretty picture of the bridge.
It looks like a lovely vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Am in the doctor's waiting room, to see about my hand, not sure what the rest of the day will hold!! Xxxx


I hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk, very close and muggy so expect we will have more rain before the day is out. Having a rest day today having had to walk too far yesterday, thanks DH. Just made up a curry from the leftover lamb so dinner's sorted. Last week in this rental, I can't believe we've been here 3 weeks already although in some ways it feels like 3 months with all the waiting around but I think we are slowly progressing. Have a good day, halfway through the week :sm24 xx


Sorry about your tender tootsies. I'm surprised that 3 weeks have passed already.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> If it makes you feel any better we have had rain for nearly ten days straight, on that note we have a sump pump under the house well we noticed water rising in our heat vents so we checked the pump and it wasn't working so I told DH he should check the extension cord.....because BIL has ran over it before with the lawn mower, well he was to tired because yesterday was his first day at his new job, so I went and bought a $148 new pump and it still didn't work so bil checked the extension cord and sure enough he had ran over it....AGAIN...so he fixed it and what did he do...he plugged in the new one so now I can't return it...phoooey!


With the amount of rain that you are getting, 2 sump pumps might not be a bad idea. 
We used to have a pool pump in the basement for those times that water became a problem. We had one section of the basement that was 2 feet below the level of the outside door, so we had an indoor pool a couple of times.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> There were 9 tornados in my state last week.


Wild weather. That is 9 too many.


----------



## jinx

The color and texture makes that a beautiful work of art. 


PurpleFi said:


> This is some I have spun and woven.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's rained here pretty much all afternoon. And they are calling for rain everyday but Friday the rest of this week. ????


We're getting the northern edge. We have rain Thursday then sun for 2 days, then rain again.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Lunch time photo.more tomorrow


I noticed the dumpster but missed the bridge.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> This is some I have spun and woven.


That is lovely fabric. That gives me ideas.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Blooming dyslexic everybody! I had a sign made that is on the wall next to my front door, giving my correct address, doesn't make any difference! Not sure if you can see it in the picture put there is a street sign at the edge of the grass in front of the house next door too!! xxxx


Maybe attach your sign to the stone wall at the end of your yard.


----------



## jinx

I bet you are thinking more than phoooey. How terribly frustrating that must be. ????

=binkbrice]If it makes you feel any better we have had rain for nearly ten days straight, on that note we have a sump pump under the house well we noticed water rising in our heat vents so we checked the pump and it wasn't working so I told DH he should check the extension cord.....because BIL has ran over it before with the lawn mower, well he was to tired because yesterday was his first day at his new job, so I went and bought a $148 new pump and it still didn't work so bil checked the extension cord and sure enough he had ran over it....AGAIN...so he fixed it and what did he do...he plugged in the new one so now I can't return it...phoooey![/quote]


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> We have a farmer on a road just north of our subdivision with a small herd of sheep. Most of his sheep shed naturally, but he has 3 sheep that need to be shorn. The man who does his shearing retired and he couldn't find anyone who was willing to come out for just 3 sheep and those ones ended up with fleece so long that they were walking on it. Eventually he found someone who normally cuts dog hair to shear the sheep. Those fleeces were just thrown away.





London Girl said:


> *NOOOOOOOO!!!*


After being walked on and dragged through their pasture for that long, and being sheared by a dog groomer, not much of the fleece could have been redeemed.
The sheep looked happy after they were shorn.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't bother with this film and it has confirmed something I have suspected for a long time;I don't like Emma Thompson!!
> I feel she was pretty much playing herself and I would only give the film 4/10 :sm25:
> 
> As regards my postal problem, it applies to fast food deliveries, Amazon deliveries (almost every day), a workman at 8 a.m this morning, grocery deliveries etc., etc. The picture will probably make it clearer, the red arrow points to my house, the blue one is the other no.70!!


Over here, one house would have received a letter to add to their address, like 70A or 70B.
With that big bush in front of the other house, I'd make all my deliveries to yours.


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear there is progress in your case. Hoping before another 3 weeks are up you are in your new home.
Have you been able to give up the crutches? Hoping the injury is healed and the soreness is just a sign of getting it back up to normal.????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk, very close and muggy so expect we will have more rain before the day is out. Having a rest day today having had to walk too far yesterday, thanks DH. Just made up a curry from the leftover lamb so dinner's sorted. Last week in this rental, I can't believe we've been here 3 weeks already although in some ways it feels like 3 months with all the waiting around but I think we are slowly progressing. Have a good day, halfway through the week :sm24 xx


----------



## jinx

Lovely bridge, lovely lady. Thanks for sharing all the lovely pictures.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.
> 
> Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.
> 
> Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!
> 
> Here are a few photos.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Scary stuff, why are people so stupid??! So glad you weren't anywhere near it!! xxxx


I don't like elbow to elbow crowds, so I was happy to watch on TV. 
People seem to get angry over the tiniest things these days, and don't have the ability to smooth things out.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've witnessed something today that I think is clever. I have a bird station that holds, nuts, seed and fat balls, the containers are all squirrel proof. Believe me. This morning I watched a squirrel rive at the squirrel proof lid off the seeds, open it, and stick his body, face down in it. I went out and shouted at him and he ran away, I always put a few nuts on the wall for squirrel so he's no need to destroy. When I came in from over 60's the lid was off the nut container now and he's been in there. They are so clever. I txted Stephen to tell him and he said he deserves them if he goes to that trouble. He still can't get in my metal bins where I keep all the food.
> 
> When I went to over 60's today I did nothing win wise, except a bar of chocolate which I will enjoy. My luck seems to be running dry. My holiday purse is I know. It's looking poorly.
> 
> I came home and went into Karen's and had hot chocolate with her, I know it was later than normal but we do look forward to our little chats. She is so limited bless her. She's good for me and vice versa. Marg and John went to Whitby.
> 
> Tomorrow my car goes for its MOT so there's more money, that should be going in my holiday purse.
> 
> The weather has been good today, 17C and I got bedding dry, tomorrow we are having rain. Josephine I hope the weather is kind to you and mr p and that you are both chillaxing. I think I'll catch up now. Maybe see yawl later. Luv yawl.


We've started live trapping our juvenile squirrels. We have about 6 "teenage" squirrels that even the adult squirrels are chasing. We have had to rescue squirrels from our barn feeder. (The roof lifts up to fill the feeder). The squirrels hang by their toes from the clothes dryer to get to the hummingbird feeders to drink the syrup. And we have had the squirrels open the lids on our other feeder after shimmying up the pipe that they hang from.


----------



## jinx

I was noticing how clean and neat every thing is. Then I noticed there were no cars parked and no place to park a car. Where does one park when visiting the shops? Buses?????????????????


PurpleFi said:


> Now for some photos of Much Wenlock, it's near Ironbridge and a very pretty little town with a ruined Abbey. I went a bit snap happy in the Abbey as there is some fantastic architecture there.


----------



## jinx

Impressive.????????????


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is still and cloudy at the moment. No rain is forecast until Thursday.
> Yesterday was a quiet day. I guess everyone was recovering from the parade.
> I finished my shawl with the cable knit on edge. I'll have to get a picture tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> OMG, I would not have ventured into that for a truck full of yarn!!! It's a wonder people weren't killed in the stampede once those guns came out!! xxxx


Surprising enough, no one was hurt in the stampede, although some children were separated from their parents for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Back from the doc's now, he is positive there is nothing broken or displaced but thinks falling on my hand has exacerbated the osteo arthritis already present. He is sending me for physio and to possibly have an injection in the joint, makes my eyes water to think abut it!! As far as the palpitations go, he is referring me back to the cardiac consultant to discuss possible ablation. Sadly, I think the last few times I have had them have been after a couple of drinks! :sm25: :sm22: :sm14: I didn't tell him that! xxxxx


Shark cartilage additives. Works for arthritis over here.
I hope your cardiac consultant can find a solution for the palpitations.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going. Apparently the police are herding a flock of turkeys on the highway near where I work. Turkeys can do a lot of damage to cars when they collide. And turkeys are not good flyers. They spend most of their time running.
Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## jinx

Some times it is better to have a broken bone. A simple fracture can be healed in a few weeks. When the exact injury cannot be seen on x-ray it is harder to fix. The injections are not that painful at all. Just a second of discomfort to get relief from the pain.
Ablation sounds like a major undertaking to possibly stop the palpation when not drinking would be a quick easy and safer solution. Perhaps changing what you drink will allow you to enjoy and not suffer the palpation. Wine is particularly nasty at causing them.????????????????????



London Girl said:


> Back from the doc's now, he is positive there is nothing broken or displaced but thinks falling on my hand has exacerbated the osteo arthritis already present. He is sending me for physio and to possibly have an injection in the joint, makes my eyes water to think abut it!! As far as the palpitations go, he is referring me back to the cardiac consultant to discuss possible ablation. Sadly, I think the last few times I have had them have been after a couple of drinks! :sm25: :sm22: :sm14: I didn't tell him that! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We've started live trapping our juvenile squirrels. We have about 6 "teenage" squirrels that even the adult squirrels are chasing. We have had to rescue squirrels from our barn feeder. (The roof lifts up to fill the feeder). The squirrels hang by their toes from the clothes dryer to get to the hummingbird feeders to drink the syrup. And we have had the squirrels open the lids on our other feeder after shimmying up the pipe that they hang from.


That looks like a pretty and restful yard!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Shark cartilage additives. Works for arthritis over here.
> I hope your cardiac consultant can find a solution for the palpitations.


Thanks dear, I shall see if I can find some shark cartilage, just off to round up some sharks!! Just kidding, I shall check out the supplements store!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Some times it is better to have a broken bone. A simple fracture can be healed in a few weeks. When the exact injury cannot be seen on x-ray it is harder to fix. The injections are not that painful at all. Just a second of discomfort to get relief from the pain.
> Ablation sounds like a major undertaking to possibly stop the palpation when not drinking would be a quick easy and safer solution. Perhaps changing what you drink will allow you to enjoy and not suffer the palpation. Wine is particularly nasty at causing them.????????????????????


Ah, and of course, wine is my drink of choice!! I will try G & T in future!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

We are 1,000 miles apart but the rain pattern seems be the same for both our areas.



nitz8catz said:


> We're getting the northern edge. We have rain Thursday then sun for 2 days, then rain again.


----------



## jinx

I assumed it was your drink of choice. I had to give up coffee. Not drinking coffee gave me fierce headaches. Caffeine withdrawal can be brutal. Maybe I should have switched to G&T for my morning drink.☕ ????


London Girl said:


> Ah, and of course, wine is my drink of choice!! I will try G & T in future!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad to hear there is progress in your case. Hoping before another 3 weeks are up you are in your new home.
> Have you been able to give up the crutches? Hoping the injury is healed and the soreness is just a sign of getting it back up to normal.????????


No still on crutches, as soon as we get into our new rental, a week Friday, I will be able to register with a doctor as we are renting fairly close to our new house. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I assumed it was your drink of choice. I had to give up coffee. Not drinking coffee gave me fierce headaches. Caffeine withdrawal can be brutal. Maybe I should have switched to G&T for my morning drink.☕ ????


Cheers!! ????????


----------



## jinx

I hope your wait for an appointment will not be long after you register.


Barn-dweller said:


> No still on crutches, as soon as we get into our new rental, a week Friday, I will be able to register with a doctor as we are renting fairly close to our new house. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hope your wait for an appointment will not be long after you register.


Sadly, as this is the UK and the National Health Service, I am expecting to wait for a while, we shall see!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Glad that got worked out for you! Sounds like a good day in spite of your diverticulitis. Hope that goes away soon.
> 
> We made it back to Arizona this afternoon. It's 100F here right now. Hot!!! But it's a dry heat, so not terribly uncomfortable (or I at least keep telling myself that). :sm02: Made it down here with only one major problem. The alternator started to give out shortly after we went over Hoover Dam and into Arizona last night. Luckily Mr. Ric was able to keep going all the way to Kingman, AZ (on our route and 87 miles from where the alternator began to have issues). Tense drive. We made it to the auto parts store about 2 minutes before closing (10 p.m.) Got a hotel and, with Chris's help, they got the new alternator on and the truck did fine the rest of the drive here today (about a 3 hour drive as we had to go very slowly up the long hills because our poor tired old truck keep wanting to overheat with the load we were asking it to pull and the hot weather). But, we made it just fine! Hope you all are doing well. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hi Pam, I'm afew days late, with this, but it is good be. good to see that your poor old truck made the remainder of the trip with less trouble. 
I had to check what 100° F was for me, and it is quite close to a slightly feverish body temp, 37.8°; so just getting slightly warm. I hope you get acclimatised to the Climactic differences fairly quickly; then the new temperature range, won't feel so bad! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I was noticing how clean and neat every thing is. Then I noticed there were no cars parked and no place to park a car. Where does one park when visiting the shops? Buses?????????????????


There is a car pack at the back of the town and a short walk to the High Street. It is a very small town x


----------



## PurpleFi

Oops.....been shopping!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> How did DH get on in his new job? xx


He is having some culture shock but he is doing okay today is just his third day, he did get an interview with CVS pharmacy for Friday I told him if he wasn't completely sure about this place to go and hear them out!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.
> 
> Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.
> 
> Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!
> 
> Here are a few photos.


Nice to see the iron bridge without all the scaffolding that surrounded it last October when I went


----------



## jinx

Oh wow, what fun.


PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


Wow, that's some shopping you've been doing


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


Oh wow! Well, it was only a matter of time, wasnt it?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


Did it jump on you and pin you down? xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh wow! Well, it was only a matter of time, wasnt it?!! :sm23: xxxx


How well you know me. Just can't resist a bargain xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, it is now oo45 hrs, on a very cold Thursday morning. I went to bed at 2030hrs on Wednesday evening, and managed to sleep for 3.5 hours, and am very happy with that, as I don't usually get any sleep, until @ least 03.30 or later, so have done quite well, so far! 
I am off to Adelaide, tomorrow, to hopefully visit 3 of my girls, but I will probably only see 2 of them. On Saturday, DD5 is taking me to the Body, Mind and Spirit Fair; we were supposed to go last year, but we both forgot; so we made sure we remembered this time! :sm16: :sm16: 
There was a little bit of excitement in my little town yesterday! five teens ( aged 18, 17, 2×16 and one 15) driving a car stolen from Adelaide, to my town, at high speed, then though the town centre, which is a one way street, driving in the opposite direction of the traffic oflow. Thankfully the Police had been fore-warned, and all traffic had been cleared, so no towns people were injured by these 5 young, criminals. They had been on a crime spree, before leaving Adelaide!
I never got to witness any of the action!????????

And now I will do some catch-up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


So when do you start getting busy? :sm06: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> How did DH get on in his new job? xx





binkbrice said:


> He is having some culture shock but he is doing okay today is just his third day, he did get an interview with CVS pharmacy for Friday I told him if he wasn't completely sure about this place to go and hear them out!


That is very good advice, and it is always good to have options. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> After being walked on and dragged through their pasture for that long, and being sheared by a dog groomer, not much of the fleece could have been redeemed.
> The sheep looked happy after they were shorn.


I bet they did, they would have felt like they were floating, once all of that weight had gone! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Now for some photos of Much Wenlock, it's near Ironbridge and a very pretty little town with a ruined Abbey. I went a bit snap happy in the Abbey as there is some fantastic architecture there.


Wow that is an adorable little town!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't bother with this film and it has confirmed something I have suspected for a long time;I don't like Emma Thompson!!
> I feel she was pretty much playing herself and I would only give the film 4/10
> 
> As regards my postal problem, it applies to fast food deliveries, Amazon deliveries (almost every day), a workman at 8 a.m this morning, grocery deliveries etc., etc. The picture will probably make it clearer, the red arrow points to my house, the blue one is the other no.70!!





nitz8catz said:


> Over here, one house would have received a letter to add to their address, like 70A or 70B.
> With that big bush in front of the other house, I'd make all my deliveries to yours.


If a property was divided, and a second residence added, Letters would have been added to the number here, also! My MIL used to live in 2 Burgoyne Street, and the second house in that block, was 2a Burgoyne St! Makes things much easier for others, who are used to only one house per residential block. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.
> 
> Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.
> 
> Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!
> 
> Here are a few photos.


What a gorgeous place ❤


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is still and cloudy at the moment. No rain is forecast until Thursday.
> Yesterday was a quiet day. I guess everyone was recovering from the parade.
> I finished my shawl with the cable knit on edge. I'll have to get a picture tonight.


WOW! I don't think even time square in New York has that big a crowd on new year's.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> We're getting the northern edge. We have rain Thursday then sun for 2 days, then rain again.


That's how big these storm systems have been.. We got the southern tip of it.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> If a property was divided, and a second residence added, Letters would have been added to the number here, also! My MIL used to live in 2 Burgoyne Street, and the second house in that block, was 2a Burgoyne St! Makes things much easier for others, who are used to only one house per residential block. :sm23: :sm23:


 Here it would be 2a and 2b


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> How well you know me. Just can't resist a bargain xx


And why would you try to ????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, it is now oo45 hrs, on a very cold Thursday morning. I went to bed at 2030hrs on Wednesday evening, and managed to sleep for 3.5 hours, and am very happy with that, as I don't usually get any sleep, until @ least 03.30 or later, so have done quite well, so far!
> I am off to Adelaide, tomorrow, to hopefully visit 3 of my girls, but I will probably only see 2 of them. On Saturday, DD5 is taking me to the Body, Mind and Spirit Fair; we were supposed to go last year, but we both forgot; so we made sure we remembered this time! :sm16: :sm16:
> There was a little bit of excitement in my little town yesterday! five teens ( aged 18, 17, 2×16 and one 15) driving a car stolen from Adelaide, to my town, at high speed, then though the town centre, which is a one way street, driving in the opposite direction of the traffic oflow. Thankfully the Police had been fore-warned, and all traffic had been cleared, so no towns people were injured by these 5 young, criminals. They had been on a crime spree, before leaving Adelaide!
> I never got to witness any of the action!????????
> 
> And now I will do some catch-up! xoxoxo


Stupid, stupid kids, they could have wiped themselves out or killed an innocent bystander and have to deal with that for the rest of their lives! There are too many roadside memorials near here where overloaded cars full of kids have taken a corner too fast with fatal consequences, so sad. :sm03:


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


I like how you said "oops" like you fell down, and when you got up you realized you had been shopping ❣????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I like how you said "oops" like you fell down, and when you got up you realized you had been shopping ❣????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Who's she trying to kid?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Who's she trying to kid?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I know right?!?!?!???????????????????????????? made my day laughing .


----------



## linkan

So it was 29 years ago today that I was introduced to DH. I called my mother, sisters and my cousin Becky and told them I had just met the man I was going to marry. I saw my children and my future in his eyes. I'd never felt so safe and warm and just... Loved, as I did in his arms. And I still do. 
He's my best friend, my HonHon , my guardian angel and the love of my life. Next month we will be married for 28 years and I pray that we have another 80 together! 
????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤


----------



## PurpleFi

Oops I just had a second glass of wine.????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oops I just had a second glass of wine.????????


You seem very accident prone today. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You seem very accident prone today. xx :sm23: :sm23:


In the nicest possible way.????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So it was 29 years ago today that I was introduced to DH. I called my mother, sisters and my cousin Becky and told them I had just met the man I was going to marry. I saw my children and my future in his eyes. I'd never felt so safe and warm and just... Loved, as I did in his arms. And I still do.
> He's my best friend, my HonHon , my guardian angel and the love of my life. Next month we will be married for 28 years and I pray that we have another 80 together!
> ????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤


Oh me too Angela, you are both lovely people and make a wonderful couple, one of the most kind and generous I have ever met! Good luck and longevity to you both!! xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and it's been a very interesting day. As you know I had to take my little car into the garage to get a service and an MOT, well it turned out to be quite harassing but I live to tell the tale. When I booked for the MOT it said that the interim MOT, service and free valet would take 90mins, so I booked it for 2pm. When I got there I was asked if I wanted some kind of oil change that made the engine clean because people usually have it done ever 2 yrs .so I said yes. He said my car would be ready by 4.30. I queried this because the letter said 90mins. Of course I didn't have the letter and they said its two and a half. 

I set off to walk to dunelm mills, which is a home furnishing shop and I thought I would have a cup of tea and a sandwich.well, when I got halfway there I realised I wasn't as good at walking too far like I thought I was. I was right in the middle of the garage and the shop. I made it to the shop where I had a sand which and a cup of tea. I txted Stephen to tell him I'd taken the car in and that I was going to have these oils put in it and he was cross, he said I was getting taken for a ride again, so he was going to phone them, well he couldn't get through on the phone so we just left it. I told him I certainly wasn't rail roadbed into it, I'd not had my hands tied behind my back , and that he should think of himself in a yarn store trying to get the right yarn, it's hard when you know nothing about it. 

I sat in dunelm for about an hour and decided to walk to a supermarket which was near the garage and I'd have another cup of tea! So I walked to the supermarket and passed my car on the way she was on the ramps, looking good. I ordered some fruity toast and a Seattle coffee and it was on offer for $3.THEN..... I noticed a small red sticker on the till that said ON A WEDNESDAY IF YOU ARE OVER 60 YOU CAN HAVE 10% OFF ANY MEAL. so I asked if that meant me, after all 30p is better in my pocket than the supermarket. I was assured that I was entitled to it so they put it through the till. The till didn't like it and immediately be amen out of order.... So I had to go and sit down and they would mend the till then come and find me! The people behind me wanted discount as well, bear in mind it's 30p we are talking about. After that anyone who came in were written down and not charged until the till was mended. 

Stephen texted me to say that sue was on her way to get me. Well, I felt awful, I felt a hindrance, ????. The waitress kept coming over and saying thanks for breaking the machine it made their lives easier! Then sue turned up and I felt a lot better and I'd stopped shaking. They got the till working and I paid up. Then the garage rang me. It was 4.15ish my car was ready.

So sue drove me over to the garage and the attendant said I'd passed the test but there was a couple of advisory things but nothing to worry about. AND I really need my oil filters etc doing because it should be done every two yrs. (are you bored yet!)???? So I said it was done by them last year. Oh no says the man.. In fact he would check it up on the computer and if I had, had it done, he'd do it for me free of charge.....so....he checked up and sure enough I'd had it done. So he put on computer I need it doing FOC. it'll only take another 20 mins. I said not today, Josephine! I've been at the flipping garage for 2and a half hours , I just wanted to go home. So I shall return another day.

I must admit I found it hard this afternoon, and I didn't realise how unfit I was. In my mind I'm young, but boy o boy the body doesn't follow. We came home and we had a KFC because sue and I were worn out. 

THANKYOU all for listening to me, but I assure you I live to fight another day. Tomorrow I intend to call at tesco a on my way home for some meals for one, then on to Asda, then home. THEN.....sit in my chair and sudokuate...???? And not move. I'll catch up now then open my emails then txt a friend then settle with a book. I've got these silly gerbil things again. Sues just cleaned their cage out and they've decided to throw most of their sawdust out of the cage....

Hope you've all had a great day. Love yawl xx


----------



## grandma susan

Ps forgot to say, my MOT and service and change of fluids and free valet outside and in cost $158 not too bad I don't think.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> This is some I have spun and woven.


Love the colours


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and it's been a very interesting day. As you know I had to take my little car into the garage to get a service and an MOT, well it turned out to be quite harassing but I live to tell the tale. When I booked for the MOT it said that the interim MOT, service and free valet would take 90mins, so I booked it for 2pm. When I got there I was asked if I wanted some kind of oil change that made the engine clean because people usually have it done ever 2 yrs .so I said yes. He said my car would be ready by 4.30. I queried this because the letter said 90mins. Of course I didn't have the letter and they said its two and a half.
> 
> I set off to walk to dunelm mills, which is a home furnishing shop and I thought I would have a cup of tea and a sandwich.well, when I got halfway there I realised I wasn't as good at walking too far like I thought I was. I was right in the middle of the garage and the shop. I made it to the shop where I had a sand which and a cup of tea. I txted Stephen to tell him I'd taken the car in and that I was going to have these oils put in it and he was cross, he said I was getting taken for a ride again, so he was going to phone them, well he couldn't get through on the phone so we just left it. I told him I certainly wasn't rail roadbed into it, I'd not had my hands tied behind my back , and that he should think of himself in a yarn store trying to get the right yarn, it's hard when you know nothing about it.
> 
> I sat in dunelm for about an hour and decided to walk to a supermarket which was near the garage and I'd have another cup of tea! So I walked to the supermarket and passed my car on the way she was on the ramps, looking good. I ordered some fruity toast and a Seattle coffee and it was on offer for $3.THEN..... I noticed a small red sticker on the till that said ON A WEDNESDAY IF YOU ARE OVER 60 YOU CAN HAVE 10% OFF ANY MEAL. so I asked if that meant me, after all 30p is better in my pocket than the supermarket. I was assured that I was entitled to it so they put it through the till. The till didn't like it and immediately be amen out of order.... So I had to go and sit down and they would mend the till then come and find me! The people behind me wanted discount as well, bear in mind it's 30p we are talking about. After that anyone who came in were written down and not charged until the till was mended.
> 
> Stephen texted me to say that sue was on her way to get me. Well, I felt awful, I felt a hindrance, ????. The waitress kept coming over and saying thanks for breaking the machine it made their lives easier! Then sue turned up and I felt a lot better and I'd stopped shaking. They got the till working and I paid up. Then the garage rang me. It was 4.15ish my car was ready.
> 
> So sue drove me over to the garage and the attendant said I'd passed the test but there was a couple of advisory things but nothing to worry about. AND I really need my oil filters etc doing because it should be done every two yrs. (are you bored yet!)???? So I said it was done by them last year. Oh no says the man.. In fact he would check it up on the computer and if I had, had it done, he'd do it for me free of charge.....so....he checked up and sure enough I'd had it done. So he put on computer I need it doing FOC. it'll only take another 20 mins. I said not today, Josephine! I've been at the flipping garage for 2and a half hours , I just wanted to go home. So I shall return another day.
> 
> I must admit I found it hard this afternoon, and I didn't realise how unfit I was. In my mind I'm young, but boy o boy the body doesn't follow. We came home and we had a KFC because sue and I were worn out.
> 
> THANKYOU all for listening to me, but I assure you I live to fight another day. Tomorrow I intend to call at tesco a on my way home for some meals for one, then on to Asda, then home. THEN.....sit in my chair and sudokuate...???? And not move. I'll catch up now then open my emails then txt a friend then settle with a book. I've got these silly gerbil things again. Sues just cleaned their cage out and they've decided to throw most of their sawdust out of the cage....
> 
> Hope you've all had a great day. Love yawl xx


Obviously not such a great day as you've had :sm15: Don't blame you for having a sit-in-the-chair day tomorrow, I've had one today after walking too far yesterday. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Now for some photos of Much Wenlock, it's near Ironbridge and a very pretty little town with a ruined Abbey. I went a bit snap happy in the Abbey as there is some fantastic architecture there.


Lovely interesting photos, thanks for showing us.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is still and cloudy at the moment. No rain is forecast until Thursday.
> Yesterday was a quiet day. I guess everyone was recovering from the parade.
> I finished my shawl with the cable knit on edge. I'll have to get a picture tonight.


Nitz, there is now any on this earth I would have joined that crowd, I couldn't have stood that, I can't see what possible delight anyone would find in that. But...each to their own


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Back from the doc's now, he is positive there is nothing broken or displaced but thinks falling on my hand has exacerbated the osteo arthritis already present. He is sending me for physio and to possibly have an injection in the joint, makes my eyes water to think abut it!! As far as the palpitations go, he is referring me back to the cardiac consultant to discuss possible ablation. Sadly, I think the last few times I have had them have been after a couple of drinks! :sm25: :sm22: :sm14: I didn't tell him that! xxxxx


You know it makes sense if that's the case love. I don't want to be a spoil sport, but it's worth checking it out. It's not a pleasant sight to see, someone you love having a cardiac arrest. Sorry if I'm glum, but I don't want you to have heart problems. Luv you x


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


Oooooooo you took your time giving in didn't you????? Thank goodness you got it.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> So it was 29 years ago today that I was introduced to DH. I called my mother, sisters and my cousin Becky and told them I had just met the man I was going to marry. I saw my children and my future in his eyes. I'd never felt so safe and warm and just... Loved, as I did in his arms. And I still do.
> He's my best friend, my HonHon , my guardian angel and the love of my life. Next month we will be married for 28 years and I pray that we have another 80 together!
> ????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤


So do I honey, so do I. You enjoy every moment you share together, they are very precious moments. Love each other forever. It's a wonderful feeling, when they go it's like part of your hearts been ripped out. Please enjoy, I know Albert and me did. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Obviously not such a great day as you've had :sm15: Don't blame you for having a sit-in-the-chair day tomorrow, I've had one today after walking too far yesterday. xx


I find I'm getting frustrated because my body isn't doing what it used to. Can't even get down to weed these days. Never mind. Some folks are a lot worse. Just have to see Karen and it stops me feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I find I'm getting frustrated because my body isn't doing what it used to. Can't even get down to weed these days. Never mind. Some folks are a lot worse. Just have to see Karen and it stops me feeling sorry for myself.


Yes I have that problem, my mind maps out all the things I'm going to do, I get started and suddenly body won't co-operate any more. At least logging is now behind me and if I ever get my knee sorted out everywhere is so much flatter here I should be able to cope better. xx


----------



## binkbrice

This was supposed to be for dinner yesterday


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh me too Angela, you are both lovely people and make a wonderful couple, one of the most kind and generous I have ever met! Good luck and longevity to you both!! xxxxxxx


Awww thanks ????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I have that problem, my mind maps out all the things I'm going to do, I get started and suddenly body won't co-operate any more. At least logging is now behind me and if I ever get my knee sorted out everywhere is so much flatter here I should be able to cope better. xx


You still don't know what's happened to that knee have you... I share your pain today. I'd show ya but I've not shaved my legs in a week lol!????
I'm glad we're you've got to is going to be so much easier, you deserve it ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> You still don't know what's happened to that knee have you... I share your pain today. I'd show ya but I've not shaved my legs in a week lol!????
> I'm glad we're you've got to is going to be so much easier, you deserve it ????


Join the club. Hopefully by the end of next week we will be in a new rental and can then sign up with a doctor and get things moving again. xx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I find I'm getting frustrated because my body isn't doing what it used to. Can't even get down to weed these days. Never mind. Some folks are a lot worse. Just have to see Karen and it stops me feeling sorry for myself.


I'm so utterly proud of all that you all get up to ...

Did that make sense? I feel like my meds are making me fuzzy today.

Anyway...
You all inspire me to be healthier, to eat healthier, I've been.... Get this... Drinking water! ....I know, I know... Weird and kind of yucky, but true lol.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I'm so utterly proud of all that you all get up to ...
> 
> Did that make sense? I feel like my meds are making me fuzzy today.
> 
> Anyway...
> You all inspire me to be healthier, to eat healthier, I've been.... Get this... Drinking water! ....I know, I know... Weird and kind of yucky, but true lol.


OMG I knew something was off with the universe you drinking water explains it!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Oooooooo you took your time giving in didn't you????? Thank goodness you got it.


Yes and I am so happy. Now got to learn how to use it.

Hope you have a calmer day tomorrow and a rekaxing one too. Xxxx


----------



## linkan

Don't know if it's worth noticing but I've passed 10000 posts ????


----------



## linkan

My left calf woke me all night last night. At least 4 times. I kept getting Charley horses in it. My knee is completely swollen and I can't even see the lower half of my kneecap. 
I take maximum strength muscle relaxers three times a day.. This should not be happening. So I'm off of it today, just doing some stretches here and there on the way to the bathroom. LoL

I'm sure it's all the rain wreaking havoc on my joints and that it will clear up soon enough. ????


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, sounds like everything that could go wrong, did go wrong. In the end everything got straightened out, and I am glad for that. Glad your car is in good health and ready to take you on more adventures.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and it's been a very interesting day. As you know I had to take my little car into the garage to get a service and an MOT, well it turned out to be quite harassing but I live to tell the tale. When I booked for the MOT it said that the interim MOT, service and free valet would take 90mins, so I booked it for 2pm. When I got there I was asked if I wanted some kind of oil change that made the engine clean because people usually have it done ever 2 yrs .so I said yes. He said my car would be ready by 4.30. I queried this because the letter said 90mins. Of course I didn't have the letter and they said its two and a half.
> 
> I set off to walk to dunelm mills, which is a home furnishing shop and I thought I would have a cup of tea and a sandwich.well, when I got halfway there I realised I wasn't as good at walking too far like I thought I was. I was right in the middle of the garage and the shop. I made it to the shop where I had a sand which and a cup of tea. I txted Stephen to tell him I'd taken the car in and that I was going to have these oils put in it and he was cross, he said I was getting taken for a ride again, so he was going to phone them, well he couldn't get through on the phone so we just left it. I told him I certainly wasn't rail roadbed into it, I'd not had my hands tied behind my back , and that he should think of himself in a yarn store trying to get the right yarn, it's hard when you know nothing about it.
> 
> I sat in dunelm for about an hour and decided to walk to a supermarket which was near the garage and I'd have another cup of tea! So I walked to the supermarket and passed my car on the way she was on the ramps, looking good. I ordered some fruity toast and a Seattle coffee and it was on offer for $3.THEN..... I noticed a small red sticker on the till that said ON A WEDNESDAY IF YOU ARE OVER 60 YOU CAN HAVE 10% OFF ANY MEAL. so I asked if that meant me, after all 30p is better in my pocket than the supermarket. I was assured that I was entitled to it so they put it through the till. The till didn't like it and immediately be amen out of order.... So I had to go and sit down and they would mend the till then come and find me! The people behind me wanted discount as well, bear in mind it's 30p we are talking about. After that anyone who came in were written down and not charged until the till was mended.
> 
> Stephen texted me to say that sue was on her way to get me. Well, I felt awful, I felt a hindrance, ????. The waitress kept coming over and saying thanks for breaking the machine it made their lives easier! Then sue turned up and I felt a lot better and I'd stopped shaking. They got the till working and I paid up. Then the garage rang me. It was 4.15ish my car was ready.
> 
> So sue drove me over to the garage and the attendant said I'd passed the test but there was a couple of advisory things but nothing to worry about. AND I really need my oil filters etc doing because it should be done every two yrs. (are you bored yet!)???? So I said it was done by them last year. Oh no says the man.. In fact he would check it up on the computer and if I had, had it done, he'd do it for me free of charge.....so....he checked up and sure enough I'd had it done. So he put on computer I need it doing FOC. it'll only take another 20 mins. I said not today, Josephine! I've been at the flipping garage for 2and a half hours , I just wanted to go home. So I shall return another day.
> 
> I must admit I found it hard this afternoon, and I didn't realise how unfit I was. In my mind I'm young, but boy o boy the body doesn't follow. We came home and we had a KFC because sue and I were worn out.
> 
> THANKYOU all for listening to me, but I assure you I live to fight another day. Tomorrow I intend to call at tesco a on my way home for some meals for one, then on to Asda, then home. THEN.....sit in my chair and sudokuate...???? And not move. I'll catch up now then open my emails then txt a friend then settle with a book. I've got these silly gerbil things again. Sues just cleaned their cage out and they've decided to throw most of their sawdust out of the cage....
> 
> Hope you've all had a great day. Love yawl xx


----------



## jinx

I can get down to weed without any problem. It is the getting up that is nigh unto impossible.


grandma susan said:


> I find I'm getting frustrated because my body isn't doing what it used to. Can't even get down to weed these days. Never mind. Some folks are a lot worse. Just have to see Karen and it stops me feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## jinx

I was suppose to have taco casserole yesterday, but we had it today. It was delicious. I used a can of hot chili fixin tomatoes. 
That really gave a lift to casserole.


binkbrice said:


> This was supposed to be for dinner yesterday


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Am in the doctor's waiting room, to see about my hand, not sure what the rest of the day will hold!! Xxxx


I hope you finally get some relief on that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.
> 
> Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.
> 
> Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!
> 
> Here are a few photos.


Wonderful photos and lovely to see you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is still and cloudy at the moment. No rain is forecast until Thursday.
> Yesterday was a quiet day. I guess everyone was recovering from the parade.
> I finished my shawl with the cable knit on edge. I'll have to get a picture tonight.


Wow!!! Great you got the shawl finished. Looking forward to seeing it. 
:sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Back from the doc's now, he is positive there is nothing broken or displaced but thinks falling on my hand has exacerbated the osteo arthritis already present. He is sending me for physio and to possibly have an injection in the joint, makes my eyes water to think abut it!! As far as the palpitations go, he is referring me back to the cardiac consultant to discuss possible ablation. Sadly, I think the last few times I have had them have been after a couple of drinks! :sm25: :sm22: :sm14: I didn't tell him that! xxxxx


Well, good that nothing is broken or displaced but doesn't sound like any fun at all to get it treated. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


So you bought an Ashford Trad I see! xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> This was supposed to be for dinner yesterday


Ingredients please Lisa. Looks delicious. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> My left calf woke me all night last night. At least 4 times. I kept getting Charley horses in it. My knee is completely swollen and I can't even see the lower half of my kneecap.
> I take maximum strength muscle relaxers three times a day.. This should not be happening. So I'm off of it today, just doing some stretches here and there on the way to the bathroom. LoL
> 
> I'm sure it's all the rain wreaking havoc on my joints and that it will clear up soon enough. ????


Muscle spasms are the worst. Time to see why they aren't working? Sending hugs. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No still on crutches, as soon as we get into our new rental, a week Friday, I will be able to register with a doctor as we are renting fairly close to our new house. xx


That will be great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, I'm afew days late, with this, but it is good be. good to see that your poor old truck made the remainder of the trip with less trouble.
> I had to check what 100° F was for me, and it is quite close to a slightly feverish body temp, 37.8°; so just getting slightly warm. I hope you get acclimatised to the Climactic differences fairly quickly; then the new temperature range, won't feel so bad! ???????????? xoxoxo


I'm hoping for that, too. We are getting our air duct system cleaned on Saturday and then we'll be able to turn on the air conditioning once in awhile. :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> There is a car pack at the back of the town and a short walk to the High Street. It is a very small town x


We found that to be very typical when we were traveling around in England, Scotland and Ireland when we visited there in 2013. Good way to get some walking in and see the sites. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> He is having some culture shock but he is doing okay today is just his third day, he did get an interview with CVS pharmacy for Friday I told him if he wasn't completely sure about this place to go and hear them out!


I agree. I think that would be good for him to do. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> In the nicest possible way.????


I was just going to say that! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> So you bought an Ashford Trad I see! xoxox


Yes it was second hand and such a bargain. Now I need lessons on how to use it. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and it's been a very interesting day. As you know I had to take my little car into the garage to get a service and an MOT, well it turned out to be quite harassing but I live to tell the tale. When I booked for the MOT it said that the interim MOT, service and free valet would take 90mins, so I booked it for 2pm. When I got there I was asked if I wanted some kind of oil change that made the engine clean because people usually have it done ever 2 yrs .so I said yes. He said my car would be ready by 4.30. I queried this because the letter said 90mins. Of course I didn't have the letter and they said its two and a half.
> 
> I set off to walk to dunelm mills, which is a home furnishing shop and I thought I would have a cup of tea and a sandwich.well, when I got halfway there I realised I wasn't as good at walking too far like I thought I was. I was right in the middle of the garage and the shop. I made it to the shop where I had a sand which and a cup of tea. I txted Stephen to tell him I'd taken the car in and that I was going to have these oils put in it and he was cross, he said I was getting taken for a ride again, so he was going to phone them, well he couldn't get through on the phone so we just left it. I told him I certainly wasn't rail roadbed into it, I'd not had my hands tied behind my back , and that he should think of himself in a yarn store trying to get the right yarn, it's hard when you know nothing about it.
> 
> I sat in dunelm for about an hour and decided to walk to a supermarket which was near the garage and I'd have another cup of tea! So I walked to the supermarket and passed my car on the way she was on the ramps, looking good. I ordered some fruity toast and a Seattle coffee and it was on offer for $3.THEN..... I noticed a small red sticker on the till that said ON A WEDNESDAY IF YOU ARE OVER 60 YOU CAN HAVE 10% OFF ANY MEAL. so I asked if that meant me, after all 30p is better in my pocket than the supermarket. I was assured that I was entitled to it so they put it through the till. The till didn't like it and immediately be amen out of order.... So I had to go and sit down and they would mend the till then come and find me! The people behind me wanted discount as well, bear in mind it's 30p we are talking about. After that anyone who came in were written down and not charged until the till was mended.
> 
> Stephen texted me to say that sue was on her way to get me. Well, I felt awful, I felt a hindrance, ????. The waitress kept coming over and saying thanks for breaking the machine it made their lives easier! Then sue turned up and I felt a lot better and I'd stopped shaking. They got the till working and I paid up. Then the garage rang me. It was 4.15ish my car was ready.
> 
> So sue drove me over to the garage and the attendant said I'd passed the test but there was a couple of advisory things but nothing to worry about. AND I really need my oil filters etc doing because it should be done every two yrs. (are you bored yet!)???? So I said it was done by them last year. Oh no says the man.. In fact he would check it up on the computer and if I had, had it done, he'd do it for me free of charge.....so....he checked up and sure enough I'd had it done. So he put on computer I need it doing FOC. it'll only take another 20 mins. I said not today, Josephine! I've been at the flipping garage for 2and a half hours , I just wanted to go home. So I shall return another day.
> 
> I must admit I found it hard this afternoon, and I didn't realise how unfit I was. In my mind I'm young, but boy o boy the body doesn't follow. We came home and we had a KFC because sue and I were worn out.
> 
> THANKYOU all for listening to me, but I assure you I live to fight another day. Tomorrow I intend to call at tesco a on my way home for some meals for one, then on to Asda, then home. THEN.....sit in my chair and sudokuate...???? And not move. I'll catch up now then open my emails then txt a friend then settle with a book. I've got these silly gerbil things again. Sues just cleaned their cage out and they've decided to throw most of their sawdust out of the cage....
> 
> Hope you've all had a great day. Love yawl xx


What a day! So glad you survived it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ps forgot to say, my MOT and service and change of fluids and free valet outside and in cost $158 not too bad I don't think.


That doesn't sound bad at all. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Nitz, there is now any on this earth I would have joined that crowd, I couldn't have stood that, I can't see what possible delight anyone would find in that. But...each to their own


I feel exactly the same! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I can get down to weed without any problem. It is the getting up that is nigh unto impossible.


????????????I hear that sister!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it was second hand and such a bargain. Now I need lessons on how to use it. Xx


It looks like fun ????❣


----------



## Miss Pam

Here are some photos a friend of ours took today of our former home (or rather what was left of it and the shop at the time he took the photos mid-day today) :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I know I've had baby brain lately, but I didn't know they were tearing down your old place....


----------



## linkan

I had to look up MOT - Ministry of Transportation.
We use to have a similar thing here. It was called VET testing - Vehicle Emission Testing.
Thank goodness we don't have to do that anymore! It was a horrible pain in the butt ????.
They did away with it.
DH does all the upkeep on our cars. Sooooooooo glad he's "that" guy ????.

I took Jen's dogs back yesterday ????I miss them, but only a little lol. Raven is still here with Mr.E so we get to watch her all night while he's at work. She had gotten close to the new puppy Cletus... I think she was really sad he left. She moped around all day, she kept looking around for them outside... Broke my heart a bit.????


----------



## linkan

They were snuggling ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I know I've had baby brain lately, but I didn't know they were tearing down your old place....


Yes, the entire street of 12 houses is being torn down (4 were torn down back last August/September and the remaining 8 are being torn down as we speak). Will probably all be gone by the end of the week. Most of the houses on that street were built in 1952, 1 a little earlier and a couple of them in the early 60s, I think. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I had to look up MOT - Ministry of Transportation.
> We use to have a similar thing here. It was called VET testing - Vehicle Emission Testing.
> Thank goodness we don't have to do that anymore! It was a horrible pain in the butt ????.
> They did away with it.
> DH does all the upkeep on our cars. Sooooooooo glad he's "that" guy ????.
> 
> I took Jen's dogs back yesterday ????I miss them, but only a little lol. Raven is still here with Mr.E so we get to watch her all night while he's at work. She had gotten close to the new puppy Cletus... I think she was really sad he left. She moped around all day, she kept looking around for them outside... Broke my heart a bit.????


Sad they've had to go away. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, the entire street of 12 houses is being torn down (4 were torn down back last August/September and the remaining 8 are being torn down as we speak). Will probably all be gone by the end of the week. Most of the houses on that street were built in 1952, 1 a little earlier and a couple of them in the early 60s, I think. xxxooo


You know I probably knew that because it sounds familiar, I just can't remember anything lately..


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Sad they've had to go away. xxxooo


Yeah, I'm sure there will be future play dates. If Cletus doesn't work out we will likely get him back. The cat has already been beating him up ???? 
She just got fixed and she doesn't even tolerate him being in the same room as her.


----------



## jinx

We still have VET testing. It is no longer done at one special places. Almost every car dealership can do the tests and it is free. It is now much more convenient as there is no long lines and there are several places around town that can do it.



linkan said:


> I had to look up MOT - Ministry of Transportation.
> We use to have a similar thing here. It was called VET testing - Vehicle Emission Testing.
> Thank goodness we don't have to do that anymore! It was a horrible pain in the butt ????.
> They did away with it.
> DH does all the upkeep on our cars. Sooooooooo glad he's "that" guy ????.
> 
> I took Jen's dogs back yesterday ????I miss them, but only a little lol. Raven is still here with Mr.E so we get to watch her all night while he's at work. She had gotten close to the new puppy Cletus... I think she was really sad he left. She moped around all day, she kept looking around for them outside... Broke my heart a bit.????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> We still have VET testing. It is no longer done at one special places. Almost every car dealership can do the tests and it is free. It is now much more convenient as there is no long lines and there are several places around town that can do it.


Our state still requires it in some counties, but our county doesn't require it. 
I don't miss it. LoL


----------



## jinx

Same here. We are one of the 7 counties that require it.



linkan said:


> Our state still requires it in some counties, but our county doesn't require it.
> I don't miss it. LoL


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Ingredients please Lisa. Looks delicious. xoxo


1 can black beans
Tomatoes
Black olives
Green onions
Jalapeño 
Avocado 
Sour cream with taco seasoning to taste mixed in combine the put on top of lettuce and put some lime juice on and cheese if you like it and salsa! Serve with tortilla chips and then enjoy!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Here are some photos a friend of ours took today of our former home (or rather what was left of it and the shop at the time he took the photos mid-day today) :sm16: xxxooo


Sort of sad in a way but at least they waited for you to get out, just. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I had to look up MOT - Ministry of Transportation.
> We use to have a similar thing here. It was called VET testing - Vehicle Emission Testing.
> Thank goodness we don't have to do that anymore! It was a horrible pain in the butt ????.
> They did away with it.
> DH does all the upkeep on our cars. Sooooooooo glad he's "that" guy ????.
> 
> I took Jen's dogs back yesterday ????I miss them, but only a little lol. Raven is still here with Mr.E so we get to watch her all night while he's at work. She had gotten close to the new puppy Cletus... I think she was really sad he left. She moped around all day, she kept looking around for them outside... Broke my heart a bit.????


A MOT is more than just an emissions test, it's like a complete medical for a car to make sure it's roadworthy. It has to be done on all cars when they are three years old and every year after that. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although some clouds are gathering, the weather seems to start of glorious and go downhill during the day with rain by teatime but the weekend is supposed to be hot and sunny, we shall see. No cooking today as we are making use of the local chip shop while we can. They do very nice plaice and mountains of chips. We get one medium portion between the two of us and there are still way too many. Anyway a nice relaxing day today, think I'll do a risotto tomorrow with salmon and prawns. Have a good day, hope you have the weather you wish for. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Shropshire, we seem to have a good deal on the weather this week. Today is our last day here and I'm not sure what we are doing. Going with Flo probably.

HappyThursday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Shropshire, we seem to have a good deal on the weather this week. Today is our last day here and I'm not sure what we are doing. Going with Flo probably.
> 
> HappyThursday everyone xx


Don't know how near you are to Shrewsbury but some of their indoor market stalls are open on a Thursday, two that might interest you, a fresh fish stall and one called Ewe and Ply, not all the stalls are open and these only between 9-2. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know how near you are to Shrewsbury but some of their indoor market stalls are open on a Thursday, two that might interest you, a fresh fish stall and one called Ewe and Ply, not all the stalls are open and these only between 9-2. xx


Thanks Jacky, not sure what Mr P has planned for today. After yesterdays little shopping expedition I don't think I'll be needing to buy wool anytime soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's dark and broody out there but hasn't started raining yet. One of our stray kitties is sitting on the front porch. He's picked out his spot to stay dry when the rain starts.
We had a barbeque last night after cleaning all the birdseed out of the bottom.
I did nothing last night except fall asleep on the couch.
Knit Night tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Shropshire, we seem to have a good deal on the weather this week. Today is our last day here and I'm not sure what we are doing. Going with Flo probably.
> 
> HappyThursday everyone xx


Happy Thursday. Enjoy the last day of your trip, whatever you end up doing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although some clouds are gathering, the weather seems to start of glorious and go downhill during the day with rain by teatime but the weekend is supposed to be hot and sunny, we shall see. No cooking today as we are making use of the local chip shop while we can. They do very nice plaice and mountains of chips. We get one medium portion between the two of us and there are still way too many. Anyway a nice relaxing day today, think I'll do a risotto tomorrow with salmon and prawns. Have a good day, hope you have the weather you wish for. xx


That sounds like a great deal at the chip shop.
I hope your rain holds off until night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A MOT is more than just an emissions test, it's like a complete medical for a car to make sure it's roadworthy. It has to be done on all cars when they are three years old and every year after that. xx


Our MOT inspections just got cancelled by Doug Ford's provincial government, and today we heard about a dumptruck that lost it's wheels on the highway.
The ministers forget why the inspections were put in place in the first place.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sort of sad in a way but at least they waited for you to get out, just. xx :sm15:


My sister went to visit our old house on the cliff over Lake Ontario. The sunroom and deck have collapsed and the roof is broken in the middle. The stairs down the beach have been washed away. It was almost 200 years old. It's so sad that the last owner didn't maintain it. I don't want to see it. I want to remember it the way that it was.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> 1 can black beans
> Tomatoes
> Black olives
> Green onions
> Jalapeño
> Avocado
> Sour cream with taco seasoning to taste mixed in combine the put on top of lettuce and put some lime juice on and cheese if you like it and salsa! Serve with tortilla chips and then enjoy!


Thanks Lisa.
I'll have to try this on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yeah, I'm sure there will be future play dates. If Cletus doesn't work out we will likely get him back. The cat has already been beating him up ????
> She just got fixed and she doesn't even tolerate him being in the same room as her.


Kitty was just setting boundaries for the puppy.
All of our dogs learned to respect the cats. No goosing the cats and the cats get to eat first or you got a paw across the nose.
I have a picture somewhere of all the cats and the dog piled together on the couch in the family room.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I had to look up MOT - Ministry of Transportation.
> We use to have a similar thing here. It was called VET testing - Vehicle Emission Testing.
> Thank goodness we don't have to do that anymore! It was a horrible pain in the butt ????.
> They did away with it.
> DH does all the upkeep on our cars. Sooooooooo glad he's "that" guy ????.
> 
> I took Jen's dogs back yesterday ????I miss them, but only a little lol. Raven is still here with Mr.E so we get to watch her all night while he's at work. She had gotten close to the new puppy Cletus... I think she was really sad he left. She moped around all day, she kept looking around for them outside... Broke my heart a bit.????


Cute picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Here are some photos a friend of ours took today of our former home (or rather what was left of it and the shop at the time he took the photos mid-day today) :sm16: xxxooo


I prefer your pictures of your old house. Especially that lovely conifer that held your shawls.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'm hoping for that, too. We are getting our air duct system cleaned on Saturday and then we'll be able to turn on the air conditioning once in awhile. :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


Our air conditioning has been on last night and the night before. We don't need it during the day, but the breeze has been dying at night and the house gets too warm then. I know, my warm is no where near your warm. Warmth is not too bad if the air is moving.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> My left calf woke me all night last night. At least 4 times. I kept getting Charley horses in it. My knee is completely swollen and I can't even see the lower half of my kneecap.
> I take maximum strength muscle relaxers three times a day.. This should not be happening. So I'm off of it today, just doing some stretches here and there on the way to the bathroom. LoL
> 
> I'm sure it's all the rain wreaking havoc on my joints and that it will clear up soon enough. ????


I get charley horses when I forget to take my vitamin pill. Charley horses can by caused by lack of sodium, potassium or calcium. So grab a banana, cover it with salt and eat it with a cup of milk!!!! :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Don't know if it's worth noticing but I've passed 10000 posts ????


Congratulations. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm so utterly proud of all that you all get up to ...
> 
> Did that make sense? I feel like my meds are making me fuzzy today.
> 
> Anyway...
> You all inspire me to be healthier, to eat healthier, I've been.... Get this... Drinking water! ....I know, I know... Weird and kind of yucky, but true lol.


Just keep a bottle of concentrated lemon juice and put a couple drops in the glass before the water. It goes down quite nicely then.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> This was supposed to be for dinner yesterday


You said "supposed to be" . What did you have instead?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I get charley horses when I forget to take my vitamin pill. Charley horses can by caused by lack of sodium, potassium or calcium. So grab a banana, cover it with salt and eat it with a cup of milk!!!! :sm09:


Oh yuck, I think I would prefer to remember my pills. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I find I'm getting frustrated because my body isn't doing what it used to. Can't even get down to weed these days. Never mind. Some folks are a lot worse. Just have to see Karen and it stops me feeling sorry for myself.


We just need a longer warm up time before we try to do anything. Once I get going I'm ok, it's just getting started takes some time.
Mum has a weed popper on a stick. She just puts it over the weed and steps on a pedal and it pops the weed (or most of the weed) out of the ground.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ps forgot to say, my MOT and service and change of fluids and free valet outside and in cost $158 not too bad I don't think.


Not bad at all. My garage charges $80 just for the cleaning inside and out. Their vacuum(hoover) is better than mine and can actually get the carpets inside the car clean, so it is worth it, once or twice a year.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and it's been a very interesting day. As you know I had to take my little car into the garage to get a service and an MOT, well it turned out to be quite harassing but I live to tell the tale. When I booked for the MOT it said that the interim MOT, service and free valet would take 90mins, so I booked it for 2pm. When I got there I was asked if I wanted some kind of oil change that made the engine clean because people usually have it done ever 2 yrs .so I said yes. He said my car would be ready by 4.30. I queried this because the letter said 90mins. Of course I didn't have the letter and they said its two and a half.
> 
> I set off to walk to dunelm mills, which is a home furnishing shop and I thought I would have a cup of tea and a sandwich.well, when I got halfway there I realised I wasn't as good at walking too far like I thought I was. I was right in the middle of the garage and the shop. I made it to the shop where I had a sand which and a cup of tea. I txted Stephen to tell him I'd taken the car in and that I was going to have these oils put in it and he was cross, he said I was getting taken for a ride again, so he was going to phone them, well he couldn't get through on the phone so we just left it. I told him I certainly wasn't rail roadbed into it, I'd not had my hands tied behind my back , and that he should think of himself in a yarn store trying to get the right yarn, it's hard when you know nothing about it.
> 
> I sat in dunelm for about an hour and decided to walk to a supermarket which was near the garage and I'd have another cup of tea! So I walked to the supermarket and passed my car on the way she was on the ramps, looking good. I ordered some fruity toast and a Seattle coffee and it was on offer for $3.THEN..... I noticed a small red sticker on the till that said ON A WEDNESDAY IF YOU ARE OVER 60 YOU CAN HAVE 10% OFF ANY MEAL. so I asked if that meant me, after all 30p is better in my pocket than the supermarket. I was assured that I was entitled to it so they put it through the till. The till didn't like it and immediately be amen out of order.... So I had to go and sit down and they would mend the till then come and find me! The people behind me wanted discount as well, bear in mind it's 30p we are talking about. After that anyone who came in were written down and not charged until the till was mended.
> 
> Stephen texted me to say that sue was on her way to get me. Well, I felt awful, I felt a hindrance, ????. The waitress kept coming over and saying thanks for breaking the machine it made their lives easier! Then sue turned up and I felt a lot better and I'd stopped shaking. They got the till working and I paid up. Then the garage rang me. It was 4.15ish my car was ready.
> 
> So sue drove me over to the garage and the attendant said I'd passed the test but there was a couple of advisory things but nothing to worry about. AND I really need my oil filters etc doing because it should be done every two yrs. (are you bored yet!)???? So I said it was done by them last year. Oh no says the man.. In fact he would check it up on the computer and if I had, had it done, he'd do it for me free of charge.....so....he checked up and sure enough I'd had it done. So he put on computer I need it doing FOC. it'll only take another 20 mins. I said not today, Josephine! I've been at the flipping garage for 2and a half hours , I just wanted to go home. So I shall return another day.
> 
> I must admit I found it hard this afternoon, and I didn't realise how unfit I was. In my mind I'm young, but boy o boy the body doesn't follow. We came home and we had a KFC because sue and I were worn out.
> 
> THANKYOU all for listening to me, but I assure you I live to fight another day. Tomorrow I intend to call at tesco a on my way home for some meals for one, then on to Asda, then home. THEN.....sit in my chair and sudokuate...???? And not move. I'll catch up now then open my emails then txt a friend then settle with a book. I've got these silly gerbil things again. Sues just cleaned their cage out and they've decided to throw most of their sawdust out of the cage....
> 
> Hope you've all had a great day. Love yawl xx


That was mean of the waitress. You didnt' break the till, their program was at fault.
I don't walk as fast as I used to, but I get there eventually. Hopefully before dark.
Just keep moving. :sm24: 
My brother used to keep his gerbil cage inside a big plastic pan. They still managed to throw their sawdust out of the pan. It's those jumpy feet of theirs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yuck, I think I would prefer to remember my pills. xx :sm23:


 :sm01: :sm01: Might taste better :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to sign off.
The rain hasn't started yet, so I can get to the car without getting wet.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> The hedge is no more than 2 ft. high. xx


then it's not too big.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It is. I think there are very few buildings with straight walls. Everything seems to lean xx


Sorry to be mundane but they are built 'top-heavy' so that they could empty the pisspots out of the window.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry to be mundane but they are built 'top-heavy' so that they could empty the pisspots out of the window.


Oh those were the days. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> This is some I have spun and woven.


I stared at that and still don't know what to say. It is simply perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Lunch time photo.more tomorrow


I remember that place though we didn't eat there.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Now for some photos of Much Wenlock, it's near Ironbridge and a very pretty little town with a ruined Abbey. I went a bit snap happy in the Abbey as there is some fantastic architecture there.


A very pretty town. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is still and cloudy at the moment. No rain is forecast until Thursday.
> Yesterday was a quiet day. I guess everyone was recovering from the parade.
> I finished my shawl with the cable knit on edge. I'll have to get a picture tonight.


what a difference between these and Josephine's photos!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Oops.....been shopping!


Oops indeed. How did that happen?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Did it jump on you and pin you down? xx :sm23:


Of course it did.It must have. Subconsciously anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> So it was 29 years ago today that I was introduced to DH. I called my mother, sisters and my cousin Becky and told them I had just met the man I was going to marry. I saw my children and my future in his eyes. I'd never felt so safe and warm and just... Loved, as I did in his arms. And I still do.
> He's my best friend, my HonHon , my guardian angel and the love of my life. Next month we will be married for 28 years and I pray that we have another 80 together!
> ????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤????❤


That is so sweet and I am so happy for you. He is a treasure.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Here are some photos a friend of ours took today of our former home (or rather what was left of it and the shop at the time he took the photos mid-day today) :sm16: xxxooo


I wouldn't have wanted to see that. So many memories....


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh those were the days. xx :sm23: :sm23:


That gave me a real body shaking laugh. Thanks.


----------



## SaxonLady

Right. Back to work. Off to get the twins in less than an hour. The weather cannot make it's mind up. Blue sky one minute, grey the next. I'm hoping we can go to the park.

I had wonderful day on Tuesday. Went on a long coach trip with the vetlettes, to the Fleet - the large lagoon behind Chesil beach in Dorset, to the Abbotsbury Swannery. Only nearly 600 swans! I walked quite a bit, but in stages, and just relaxed. They are so tame (normally!) and well cared for. And lots of babies.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sort of sad in a way but at least they waited for you to get out, just. xx :sm15:


We were the last ones out. Was very strange being the onl occupied house for about 3 months. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I prefer your pictures of your old house. Especially that lovely conifer that held your shawls.


I miss my trees there, too. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Our air conditioning has been on last night and the night before. We don't need it during the day, but the breeze has been dying at night and the house gets too warm then. I know, my warm is no where near your warm. Warmth is not too bad if the air is moving.


I agree. We have the fans going in any room we're in. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I wouldn't have wanted to see that. So many memories....


It definitely put a finish to our move. :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I love the old vintage dresses, aren't they gorgeous. They had such flair and style back when. There is no real style and fashion for these days. Seems like they try to get away with less and less clothing, and the boys dropping their pants lower and lower ????
> 
> Very interesting thanks for sharing with us.


Flair and style is fine, as long as one likes what society deemed what one was to wear, according to one's Gender! whereas, if I had lived in those days, I would have been in trouble for wearing boys/ mens clothing! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Don't know if it's worth noticing but I've passed 10000 posts ????


YAY!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That doesn't sound bad at all. xxxooo


Cheaper than mine but I suppose I am paying London prices :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Here are some photos a friend of ours took today of our former home (or rather what was left of it and the shop at the time he took the photos mid-day today) :sm16: xxxooo


Oh wow, that must have been a bit sad for you to see but it was tie to move on - or live in the rubble!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A MOT is more than just an emissions test, it's like a complete medical for a car to make sure it's roadworthy. It has to be done on all cars when they are three years old and every year after that. xx


Very well explained!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very well explained!! xxxx


Ta. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Since our emissions tests are now done at car dealerships the cars get more of a complete checkup. A chance for the garage to make some money off of doing the check up. Years ago it started as just emission check and when they changed to a complete check up they did not change the name. You have to be careful which dealership you go to as some try to sell you unneeded repairs or services.



Barn-dweller said:


> A MOT is more than just an emissions test, it's like a complete medical for a car to make sure it's roadworthy. It has to be done on all cars when they are three years old and every year after that. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although some clouds are gathering, the weather seems to start of glorious and go downhill during the day with rain by teatime but the weekend is supposed to be hot and sunny, we shall see. No cooking today as we are making use of the local chip shop while we can. They do very nice plaice and mountains of chips. We get one medium portion between the two of us and there are still way too many. Anyway a nice relaxing day today, think I'll do a risotto tomorrow with salmon and prawns. Have a good day, hope you have the weather you wish for. xx


I hope that weather forecast is right as Liv is playing steel pans on the bandstand in Greenwich park on Saturday afternoon, it will be a disaster if the weather isn't good!!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Our weather is just the opposite of yours. The rain/drizzle continues from yesterday with clearing predicted as the day goes on. I hope you enjoyed your trip to the chip shop.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although some clouds are gathering, the weather seems to start of glorious and go downhill during the day with rain by teatime but the weekend is supposed to be hot and sunny, we shall see. No cooking today as we are making use of the local chip shop while we can. They do very nice plaice and mountains of chips. We get one medium portion between the two of us and there are still way too many. Anyway a nice relaxing day today, think I'll do a risotto tomorrow with salmon and prawns. Have a good day, hope you have the weather you wish for. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Shropshire, we seem to have a good deal on the weather this week. Today is our last day here and I'm not sure what we are doing. Going with Flo probably.
> 
> HappyThursday everyone xx


Glad the weather is nice, you need that when you are on holiday!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for taking us along on your holiday. I have enjoyed it.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Shropshire, we seem to have a good deal on the weather this week. Today is our last day here and I'm not sure what we are doing. Going with Flo probably.
> 
> HappyThursday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My sister went to visit our old house on the cliff over Lake Ontario. The sunroom and deck have collapsed and the roof is broken in the middle. The stairs down the beach have been washed away. It was almost 200 years old. It's so sad that the last owner didn't maintain it. I don't want to see it. I want to remember it the way that it was.


That's probably best :sm03: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you are bright eyed and bushy tailed this a.m. after a good amount of sleep. What do you like to make for a barbeque? 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's dark and broody out there but hasn't started raining yet. One of our stray kitties is sitting on the front porch. He's picked out his spot to stay dry when the rain starts.
> We had a barbeque last night after cleaning all the birdseed out of the bottom.
> I did nothing last night except fall asleep on the couch.
> Knit Night tonight.


----------



## jinx

I got to visit the home I lived in when I was very young. When I was 40 the lady that lived there invited me to revisit it as she was selling it. OMGoodness. It was exactly the same except for the flooring. There was a huge bedroom that still had not been insulated and the furniture we left behind in the loft was still there with years and years of dust on it. Very
deja vu. 


nitz8catz said:


> My sister went to visit our old house on the cliff over Lake Ontario. The sunroom and deck have collapsed and the roof is broken in the middle. The stairs down the beach have been washed away. It was almost 200 years old. It's so sad that the last owner didn't maintain it. I don't want to see it. I want to remember it the way that it was.


----------



## jinx

We have only had the air conditioner running one day this year. It was humid but not hot that day and Harold needed the air to help his breathing. The furnace is running a lot more days. Hoping to see a drastic change in our utility bill as the air conditioner is usually running 24/7 at this time of years.



nitz8catz said:


> Our air conditioning has been on last night and the night before. We don't need it during the day, but the breeze has been dying at night and the house gets too warm then. I know, my warm is no where near your warm. Warmth is not too bad if the air is moving.


----------



## jinx

That sounds like a lovely day. Baby swan/cygnet look very different than the adults, right? 


SaxonLady said:


> Right. Back to work. Off to get the twins in less than an hour. The weather cannot make it's mind up. Blue sky one minute, grey the next. I'm hoping we can go to the park.
> 
> I had wonderful day on Tuesday. Went on a long coach trip with the vetlettes, to the Fleet - the large lagoon behind Chesil beach in Dorset, to the Abbotsbury Swannery. Only nearly 600 swans! I walked quite a bit, but in stages, and just relaxed. They are so tame (normally!) and well cared for. And lots of babies.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry to be mundane but they are built 'top-heavy' so that they could empty the pisspots out of the window.


You are not being mundane you are quite right. Same reason as men walked nearest the road so ladies could be protected from mivht be coming from above. X


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I stared at that and still don't know what to say. It is simply perfect.


Thank you. I am having fun xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Oops indeed. How did that happen?


All Mr Ps fault. Although I did text my friend to say either I had been very foolish or got a bargain. X


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Cheaper than mine but I suppose I am paying London prices :sm14: xxxx


Undoubtedly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that must have been a bit sad for you to see but it was tie to move on - or live in the rubble!! xxxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm back home in my bed with a much calmer day behind me than yesterday???????? I called to see Albert on the way home and the flowers that Stephen had put there were beautiful. Then I called at my local Asda and did some grocery shopping. When I got home marg and John were doing my gardens for me. They'd mowed all the lawns, bless them, they are truly good friends. 

Then we had a cup of tea and I went to feed the birds. I'm going to send you some photos when I've caught up and you will see how clever these squirrels are. The seed container is difficult to open because it has a sort of lock on it, well,, squirrel managed. And..I keep there food in a galvanised dustbin with string across the top stretching from handle to Handel. Well.. He's managed to rip through the string. I'll show you a little later, when I fathom out what to do again hahah. 

Tomorrow is going to be just a laundry day. I shall sit and watch the laundry go round in the automatic washer, and maybe a few sudokus. I'm going to catch up now, OBTW it reached 18C today.....


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Here are some photos a friend of ours took today of our former home (or rather what was left of it and the shop at the time he took the photos mid-day today) :sm16: xxxooo


Have you got mixed emotions about your photos? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope that weather forecast is right as Liv is playing steel pans on the bandstand in Greenwich park on Saturday afternoon, it will be a disaster if the weather isn't good!!!! xxxx


Good for her, do they fill up with water when it rains? The bandstand should have a roof, tell her to stand in the middle. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Our weather is just the opposite of yours. The rain/drizzle continues from yesterday with clearing predicted as the day goes on. I hope you enjoyed your trip to the chip shop.


No trip out, DH goes and gets them. Had a medium plaice, old greedy guts had a large plaice, it filled his dinner plate literally, had problems getting his chips and mushy peas on as well. Plenty of chips left over for another person. xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I get charley horses when I forget to take my vitamin pill. Charley horses can by caused by lack of sodium, potassium or calcium. So grab a banana, cover it with salt and eat it with a cup of milk!!!! :sm09:


What in the world are Charley horses


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh those were the days. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Have we stopped and no one told me?


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Have you got mixed emotions about your photos? Thanks for sharing.


Yes, a few mixed emotions, but it definitely has put an end to the era of us living there. After the first 4 houses were demolished last August/September, it became easier to get used to the idea they were all coming down. Will be interesting to see what it all looks like when we are next up there. What they had done with tree removal in the former park and ride lot that was just around the corner was pretty amazing and made everything look so different. This will only add to that. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> What in the world are Charley horses


Leg cramps. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> What in the world are Charley horses


Had to look that up myself, they are leg cramps, apparently a US/Canadian thing. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Had to look that up myself, they are leg cramps, apparently a US/Canadian thing. xx


And very painful. Who knows why they are called Charley horses here. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Have we stopped and no one told me?


Ah must remember to walk on the other side of your road if I'm ever up your way. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Heres the damage


----------



## grandma susan

Damage


----------



## grandma susan

Damages


----------



## grandma susan

Buggerbi give up.


----------



## grandma susan

Photo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That sounds like a lovely day. Baby swan/cygnet look very different than the adults, right?


Yes, remember the Ugly Duckling song? They are all shades of brown, with shorter necks than their parents!


----------



## grandma susan

Last chance


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good for her, do they fill up with water when it rains? The bandstand should have a roof, tell her to stand in the middle. xx :sm15:


Fortunately, the bandstand does have a roof but if it rains, it won't be much fun for the spectators!!! :sm19: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What in the world are Charley horses


I think it's cramp!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, remember the Ugly Duckling song? They are all shades of brown, with shorter necks than their parents!


Yes but very fluffy. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, the bandstand does have a roof but if it rains, it won't be much fun for the spectators!!! :sm19: xxxx


Do you mean you? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> I think it's cramp!


Oops, bringing up the rear, as usual!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you mean you? xxxx :sm23:


Er...yes but I'm hoping I won't be there on my own, whatever the weather is like!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

That was nice of your guy to bring the fish home so you did not have to walk so much. Very thoughtful of him.


Barn-dweller said:


> No trip out, DH goes and gets them. Had a medium plaice, old greedy guts had a large plaice, it filled his dinner plate literally, had problems getting his chips and mushy peas on as well. Plenty of chips left over for another person. xx


----------



## jinx

Yup, ugly duckling parable. The ugly youngster grows up to be a beautiful princess.



London Girl said:


> Yes, remember the Ugly Duckling song? They are all shades of brown, with shorter necks than their parents!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yup, ugly duckling parable. The ugly youngster grows up to be a beautiful princess.


Sadly, it doesn't always apply!! :sm13: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That was nice of your guy to bring the fish home so you did not have to walk so much. Very thoughtful of him.


Didn't have much choice, a lot of our chip shops are takeaway only. xx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks Lisa.
> I'll have to try this on the weekend.


I just ate what I had left it was soooo good the recipe called for corn to but I don't like corn in this kind of dish.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> You said "supposed to be" . What did you have instead?


I didn't have anything because while at the store I had another one of my spells that hit me out of nowhere and when I got home I had to lay down for three hours :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> What in the world are Charley horses


Muscle spasms or a muscle cramp!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oops, bringing up the rear, as usual!!! :sm23:


No I jumped in too so I'm last and I have to agree with Pam they are torture!!


----------



## jinx

I cannot believe how dumb I am some days. My computer screen went black. I forced it to close down hoping when it reloaded it would work. Nope. I remembered when my honeydoer fixed it all he did was push two keys. Ha, I felt so smart as I pushed those keys. So sad, nothing happened, tried again, and again. Text honeydoer and he said I was doing it right, but he would come over after work. So I went to turn off computer when it hit me. The reason the screen stayed black is because I forgot to turn it back on. Now it works just fine. ????????☹????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I cannot believe how dumb I am some days. My computer screen went black. I forced it to close down hoping when it reloaded it would work. Nope. I remembered when my honeydoer fixed it all he did was push two keys. Ha, I felt so smart as I pushed those keys. So sad, nothing happened, tried again, and again. Text honeydoer and he said I was doing it right, but he would come over after work. So I went to turn off computer when it hit me. The reason the screen stayed black is because I forgot to turn it back on. Now it works just fine. ????????☹????????????????????


Oh dear, sounds like a very senior moment, we all have them. xx :sm23: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yuck, I think I would prefer to remember my pills. xx :sm23:


I'm gonna go with yuck there too. I took my pills I guess I need to wean off and then re start them again.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I cannot believe how dumb I am some days. My computer screen went black. I forced it to close down hoping when it reloaded it would work. Nope. I remembered when my honeydoer fixed it all he did was push two keys. Ha, I felt so smart as I pushed those keys. So sad, nothing happened, tried again, and again. Text honeydoer and he said I was doing it right, but he would come over after work. So I went to turn off computer when it hit me. The reason the screen stayed black is because I forgot to turn it back on. Now it works just fine. ????????☹????????????????????


????????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I didn't have anything because while at the store I had another one of my spells that hit me out of nowhere and when I got home I had to lay down for three hours :sm06:


Check your blood sugar


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I just ate what I had left it was soooo good the recipe called for corn to but I don't like corn in this kind of dish.


Plus......... Your allergic to corn!!!


----------



## linkan

I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it. 
I feel utterly useless today.


----------



## linkan

I know everyone had answered this but... 
Charley horses is so much more than a cramp. It's the ones where your muscle locks up tight and you have to stretch it out to relieve it... They are awful.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I cannot believe how dumb I am some days. My computer screen went black. I forced it to close down hoping when it reloaded it would work. Nope. I remembered when my honeydoer fixed it all he did was push two keys. Ha, I felt so smart as I pushed those keys. So sad, nothing happened, tried again, and again. Text honeydoer and he said I was doing it right, but he would come over after work. So I went to turn off computer when it hit me. The reason the screen stayed black is because I forgot to turn it back on. Now it works just fine. ????????☹????????????????????


Sometimes it's the simple things that escape us! :sm16: :sm17: Glad you were able to figure it out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


I'm sorry! Sending you many comforting hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Plus......... Your allergic to corn!!!


And there's that :sm16: :sm07: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


I'm sorry you feel that way! I love ya sis!


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


Sending you lots of love and hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Sshroshire, up early, for me, as we are off home today. Had a lovely relaxing break, but looking forward to getting home and seeingBentley. Hope he has been behaving.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


We all have days like that, I had a restless day the other day, couldn't settle to anything so got precisely nothing done, as we are prone to say on here Go with the Flo. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Norfolk, not a cloud in the sky at the moment. Had a busy morning so far, got all the stuff ready for the risotto and as DH has taken my car over to the new house to park it up there I had a nice luxurious soak in the bath. Now sat here all squeaky clean catching up. Have a good day hope the weather is doing what you want it to do. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sshroshire, up early, for me, as we are off home today. Had a lovely relaxing break, but looking forward to getting home and seeingBentley. Hope he has been behaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Of course he isn't, you left him, hope he's talking to you when you get home. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I didn't have anything because while at the store I had another one of my spells that hit me out of nowhere and when I got home I had to lay down for three hours :sm06:


Have you had these checked out Lisa? That doesn't sound good at all! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I cannot believe how dumb I am some days. My computer screen went black. I forced it to close down hoping when it reloaded it would work. Nope. I remembered when my honeydoer fixed it all he did was push two keys. Ha, I felt so smart as I pushed those keys. So sad, nothing happened, tried again, and again. Text honeydoer and he said I was doing it right, but he would come over after work. So I went to turn off computer when it hit me. The reason the screen stayed black is because I forgot to turn it back on. Now it works just fine. ????????☹????????????????????


That's the sort of thing I do all the time!! Do you think our computers are slowly frying our brains?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


Then just BE useless, start again tomorrow, it's ok, you have plenty of time!! Love ya!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sshroshire, up early, for me, as we are off home today. Had a lovely relaxing break, but looking forward to getting home and seeingBentley. Hope he has been behaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


You'll be well on your way by now so have a safe journey and have lots of cuddles with your furry friend when you get home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Norfolk, not a cloud in the sky at the moment. Had a busy morning so far, got all the stuff ready for the risotto and as DH has taken my car over to the new house to park it up there I had a nice luxurious soak in the bath. Now sat here all squeaky clean catching up. Have a good day hope the weather is doing what you want it to do. xx


I know you probably aren't bothered but how is DH getting home again?!! And Good morning, BTW!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I know you probably aren't bothered but how is DH getting home again?!! And Good morning, BTW!! xxxx


Taxi. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

A very good morning to you all from a warm and sunny London. I'm afraid it's the dreaded H word today, I have neglected the cleaning long enough. I shall pace myself and have lots of rests in between jobs - if I ever get started!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It's cloudy at the moment but supposed to be sunny later.
Toronto had flooding in several parts of the city yesterday. 26mm of rain fell as the rain stalled over the city. We only got a little bit in the morning and we are only a hour's drive away from Toronto.
I got a notice from an account that I don't use that I had a $500 credit dated from the time that I bought my car. I must have put that money in the wrong account. Then I found out that my access card for that account expired 2 years ago. If I had received a replacement card I would have replaced it then. So now I have to go into the bank and see if I can convince a teller to give me back that money so I can put it in the right account. I have a feeling they aren't going to do anything until I get a replacement card in the mail which will take a few weeks.
Knit Night was kind of quiet last night. There weren't a lot of people there. I worked on some rainbow socks.
Summer arrives at noon today. I can't tell here.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A very good morning to you all from a warm and sunny London. I'm afraid it's the dreaded H word today, I have neglected the cleaning long enough. I shall pace myself and have lots of rests in between jobs - if I ever get started!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


If it gets too warm, you'll have to take a break until it cools. And find some less strenuous thing to do during that time. :sm08: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's the sort of thing I do all the time!! Do you think our computers are slowly frying our brains?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I swear that the internet is sucking the brains out of all the young people who can no longer do any arithmetic without a computer/calculator, and don't have to remember anything because Mr. Google will tell them. Mind you I can remember my parents blaming the TV whenever my brother, sister and I misbehaved.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sshroshire, up early, for me, as we are off home today. Had a lovely relaxing break, but looking forward to getting home and seeingBentley. Hope he has been behaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx





Barn-dweller said:


> Of course he isn't, you left him, hope he's talking to you when you get home. xx


Of course, he will be telling them all about his week. And probably complaining that the cat-sitter wouldn't let him do things.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Norfolk, not a cloud in the sky at the moment. Had a busy morning so far, got all the stuff ready for the risotto and as DH has taken my car over to the new house to park it up there I had a nice luxurious soak in the bath. Now sat here all squeaky clean catching up. Have a good day hope the weather is doing what you want it to do. xx


I'm glad you have sun again. I hope you get a chance to sit out in the sun and soak up some rays.
I hope the car parked at the new house is not going to interfere with moving in or out? Or has the old owner moved out already?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sshroshire, up early, for me, as we are off home today. Had a lovely relaxing break, but looking forward to getting home and seeingBentley. Hope he has been behaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday. Have a safe journey home.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I know everyone had answered this but...
> Charley horses is so much more than a cramp. It's the ones where your muscle locks up tight and you have to stretch it out to relieve it... They are awful.


I was told to massage until I could walk on it, then walk until the muscle gets the idea that it should release. It's just difficult to walk around in the dark without hurting something else.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


<Hugs> to you. 
We're all supporting you here.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I just ate what I had left it was soooo good the recipe called for corn to but I don't like corn in this kind of dish.





linkan said:


> Plus......... Your allergic to corn!!!


That would be an excellent reason not to put corn in the dish.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I cannot believe how dumb I am some days. My computer screen went black. I forced it to close down hoping when it reloaded it would work. Nope. I remembered when my honeydoer fixed it all he did was push two keys. Ha, I felt so smart as I pushed those keys. So sad, nothing happened, tried again, and again. Text honeydoer and he said I was doing it right, but he would come over after work. So I went to turn off computer when it hit me. The reason the screen stayed black is because I forgot to turn it back on. Now it works just fine. ????????☹????????????????????


Maybe it's time to get a little notebook to put beside the computer to put in all these wonderful fixes. Mum has one of those notebooks. Unfortunately, it's not well organized so she usually has to go through several pages before she finds the right note.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I didn't have anything because while at the store I had another one of my spells that hit me out of nowhere and when I got home I had to lay down for three hours :sm06:


Sorry about that Lisa. Look after yourself so you don't get another one of those spells.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, remember the Ugly Duckling song? They are all shades of brown, with shorter necks than their parents!


Baby Canada geese look like that too. We have some wandering through the parks near the river in Port Hope. Everyone gives them right of way when they try to cross the road.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Buggerbi give up.


I hope you get the picture upload figured out. You were able to do it before so I know you can do it again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> And very painful. Who knows why they are called Charley horses here. :sm16: xxxooo


Google told me:
The term first arose in the 1880s, from the American sport of baseball. One story states that the term was first used to describe a lame horse named Charley that pulled the roller at the White Sox ballpark in Chicago. A second origin theory gives the credit to a baseball pitcher of the 1880s named Charley Radbourne, also known as Old Hoss, who suffered a muscle cramp during a baseball game. Neither story is provable, and the origin of the term charley horse is lost in the mists of time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you have sun again. I hope you get a chance to sit out in the sun and soak up some rays.
> I hope the car parked at the new house is not going to interfere with moving in or out? Or has the old owner moved out already?


No they're still there, no moving date yet but the car will be tucked out the way and by then we will be in a rental just a few miles down the road so with in easy reach. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back home in my bed with a much calmer day behind me than yesterday???????? I called to see Albert on the way home and the flowers that Stephen had put there were beautiful. Then I called at my local Asda and did some grocery shopping. When I got home marg and John were doing my gardens for me. They'd mowed all the lawns, bless them, they are truly good friends.
> 
> Then we had a cup of tea and I went to feed the birds. I'm going to send you some photos when I've caught up and you will see how clever these squirrels are. The seed container is difficult to open because it has a sort of lock on it, well,, squirrel managed. And..I keep there food in a galvanised dustbin with string across the top stretching from handle to Handel. Well.. He's managed to rip through the string. I'll show you a little later, when I fathom out what to do again hahah.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be just a laundry day. I shall sit and watch the laundry go round in the automatic washer, and maybe a few sudokus. I'm going to catch up now, OBTW it reached 18C today.....


We've started live trapping the juvenile squirrels. There are 6 of them and even the adult squirrels are chasing them around the backyard. We've caught two so far in the live traps and released them in the park by the river where they will have plenty of trees to climb in. One of the adults has been caught are released twice now. That one really likes the peanut butter, and the chipmunk has been in an out of the live trap but is too light to set off the door.
I use laundry time to knit more. It's nice and cool in the basement in front of the machines.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> All Mr Ps fault. Although I did text my friend to say either I had been very foolish or got a bargain. X


If you have room for a spinning wheel, then you got a bargain.
I don't have room which is why I got the little e-spinners. And I had difficulty keeping the wheel turning the right direction. The e-spinner has a right and left button so it will only go the direction that I set the button. :sm17:
A lot of the wheels that I find outside of Port Hope are decorative, no drive belt and treadle. I don't know why anyone would want a purely decorative spinning wheel.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going. I need to find a sweater with pockets for my car keys.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I do the same puzzles, have done for a few years and like you have never had to pay for puzzles


I have also, I really like th erange of different puzzles available! Some take me a day, or 2, to finish; but I do the M are difficult level, just because! ????????????


----------



## jinx

My excuse is that my laptop has a stupid on/off. There is a very small indentation on the surface of the keyboard. You push it with your fingernail and cannot tell if it activated or not. So apparently I pushed it and when it did not respond I pushed it again thereby turning it on and then off. My honeydoer is coming to install 4 remotes to some of our overhead fan/lights. I will add fix the computer to his honeydo list.



Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, sounds like a very senior moment, we all have them. xx :sm23: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Today is a new day. Hope you are realizing you are useful in a million different ways.


linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I put celery, mushrooms, carrots, onions, potatoes and leeks in the bottom, lamb on top and put the lot in the oven. Come to think of it quite a risky thing to do in a strange oven. xx :sm16:


The oven obviously enjoyed cooking a decent meal, So was happy todo the cooking properly for you! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy Fishfry Friday. I bet Bentley is looking forward to see you also. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sshroshire, up early, for me, as we are off home today. Had a lovely relaxing break, but looking forward to getting home and seeingBentley. Hope he has been behaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It sounds like you had a lovely start to your day. I hope the good feeling lasts a long time.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Norfolk, not a cloud in the sky at the moment. Had a busy morning so far, got all the stuff ready for the risotto and as DH has taken my car over to the new house to park it up there I had a nice luxurious soak in the bath. Now sat here all squeaky clean catching up. Have a good day hope the weather is doing what you want it to do. xx


----------



## jinx

I think computers fry our brains and at the same time I get so much knowledge from them. Mr. Google gets a lot of business from me.


London Girl said:


> That's the sort of thing I do all the time!! Do you think our computers are slowly frying our brains?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful is such a nut. I have mentioned how useless doing housework is because no one knows whether I have cleaned/dusted/washed/scrubbed etc. Yesterday he knew I was cleaning toilets and the bathrooms. Later when I said good night he smiled and said he noticed how clean and sparkly the toilet was. Yeah sure he did. One does not notice if they are clean, one only notices if they are dirty. 


London Girl said:


> A very good morning to you all from a warm and sunny London. I'm afraid it's the dreaded H word today, I have neglected the cleaning long enough. I shall pace myself and have lots of rests in between jobs - if I ever get started!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh yeah. My parents said the same thing. I think calculators should not be given to children until they has learned and memorized the basics.


nitz8catz said:


> I swear that the internet is sucking the brains out of all the young people who can no longer do any arithmetic without a computer/calculator, and don't have to remember anything because Mr. Google will tell them. Mind you I can remember my parents blaming the TV whenever my brother, sister and I misbehaved.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> That sounds like a lovely day. Baby swan/cygnet look very different than the adults, right?


https://abbotsbury-tourism.co.uk/swannery/

lots of lovely piccies here.


----------



## jinx

Your message reminded me of the time I ask Lilly to get my notebook which was next to my laptop. She thought I meant a notebook computer and I meant a paper notebook. At first I thought you meant a computer notebook and your meant paper. I remembered the fix. However it did not work until I turned the computer on.


nitz8catz said:


> Maybe it's time to get a little notebook to put beside the computer to put in all these wonderful fixes. Mum has one of those notebooks. Unfortunately, it's not well organized so she usually has to go through several pages before she finds the right note.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I am having fun xxx


It shows!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> What in the world are Charley horses


cramp?


----------



## jinx

I never see the picture of the puzzle after I start it. It makes it more challenging. I could do more pieces like you do, but this works for me.


Xiang said:


> I have also, I really like th erange of different puzzles available! Some take me a day, or 2, to finish; but I do the M are difficult level, just because! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Have we stopped and no one told me?


did you need telling?


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


In this instance what you feel and what you are are miles apart.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Funny I'm reading this because today I drove a distance to a small yarn shop and tho they stood me they would be open they weren't. Given an appoligy but missed out on the joy of shopping there


that would have been very disappointing. The closest yarn shop to me, that I know of, is 300km (186.5 miles), so most of my yarn (natural fibres), is purchased over the internet! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I swear that the internet is sucking the brains out of all the young people who can no longer do any arithmetic without a computer/calculator, and don't have to remember anything because Mr. Google will tell them. Mind you I can remember my parents blaming the TV whenever my brother, sister and I misbehaved.


in the 1800s books were blamed!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I never see the picture of the puzzle after I start it. It makes it more challenging. I could do more pieces like you do, but this works for me.


Nor do I, and the original is too small to remember.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I know what you mean. I did take two rows out of the blue solid section and replace them with the gray colour because the wine mosaic did not look good 'bleeding' into the blue. I'll see if I can get a bigger picture on the patio table. Sorry, patio table needs cleaning, and that sunshine that I had earlier is gone. I can't flatten any further, my cable is too short. There will be a wine solid section at the end of the current wine and gray mosaic section.


I think that looks much better, can't want to see it finished! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not here, sausages yesterday!!! xxxx


And I think we had bacon and eggs. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Here's a shot of DH wearing his shirt we made. This is the one made with her foot prints.. that she got real upset with us over. ???? She tried to make the petals with baby hand prints and yeah... That didn't go well lol. That's the smudgy orange above the flower. I told her to just tell DH it's pollen! ????


He looks slightly bemused! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Beautiful sheep. Someone told me today lamb is gamey tasting. Is this true as I haven't had it yet? xox


Trish it all depends on what they have for food! 
Different plants give the meat different flavours. when dad had sheep, he fed them clover hay, and he also used to have clover growing in their grazing paddocks, and the meat from those animals was really nice, but other farmers use different feeds, and some of the feeds, result in strongly flavoured meat!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like you had a lovely start to your day. I hope the good feeling lasts a long time.


Once again it's clouding over again so it could go either way for the rest of the day. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Google told me:
> The term first arose in the 1880s, from the American sport of baseball. One story states that the term was first used to describe a lame horse named Charley that pulled the roller at the White Sox ballpark in Chicago. A second origin theory gives the credit to a baseball pitcher of the 1880s named Charley Radbourne, also known as Old Hoss, who suffered a muscle cramp during a baseball game. Neither story is provable, and the origin of the term charley horse is lost in the mists of time.


Fascinating, thanks for the info!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Google told me:
> The term first arose in the 1880s, from the American sport of baseball. One story states that the term was first used to describe a lame horse named Charley that pulled the roller at the White Sox ballpark in Chicago. A second origin theory gives the credit to a baseball pitcher of the 1880s named Charley Radbourne, also known as Old Hoss, who suffered a muscle cramp during a baseball game. Neither story is provable, and the origin of the term charley horse is lost in the mists of time.


Interesting! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is such a nut. I have mentioned how useless doing housework is because no one knows whether I have cleaned/dusted/washed/scrubbed etc. Yesterday he knew I was cleaning toilets and the bathrooms. Later when I said good night he smiled and said he noticed how clean and sparkly the toilet was. Yeah sure he did. One does not notice if they are clean, one only notices if they are dirty.


How true,but he tried to be nice!


----------



## London Girl

Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


That looks amazing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We arrived home just before lunch time after an uneventful journey. Bentley was fast asleep in the conservatory and full of purrs and meows when he saw us. We have just had some lunch washed down with a glass of rose and I have given my new spinning wheel an clean and some oil and downloaded the manual which I will print off when the computer is charged up. Everything in the garden has grown as there has been quite a bit of rain here. It's nice to be home although we really enjoyed our week away. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


It looks great, June! Lots of time and work went into that one. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We arrived home just before lunch time after an uneventful journey. Bentley was fast asleep in the conservatory and full of purrs and meows when he saw us. We have just had some lunch washed down with a glass of rose and I have given my new spinning wheel an clean and some oil and downloaded the manual which I will print off when the computer is charged up. Everything in the garden has grown as there has been quite a bit of rain here. It's nice to be home although we really enjoyed our week away. xx


Glad you made it home safely and that Bentley was so happy to see you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Yes, he was trying to be nice. Just like when I tell him the car looks nice after he changed the oil. ???? We always try to acknowledge each others efforts. However, I often forget and take it for granted. 


London Girl said:


> How true,but he tried to be nice!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


Lovely, well done finished at last (nearly). xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That looks amazing. xx


Thank you,hopefully it will look even better with the border on and it's been blocked!xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, June! Lots of time and work went into that one. xxxooo


....and yarn! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ....and yarn! Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Fantastic work of art. It looks great now, but I agree it will look better with a border.


London Girl said:


> Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I started the day at my normal time. I put the laundry in the machine and had my fruit juice then 3 cups of Starbucks, when I came to empty the washing machine, I had washed and spun a Kleenex tissue, it was over everything. I'd done some darker clothes and they all had white tissue bit on them. Never mind. I even pottered about in the kitchen , I must have been feeling good. 

I had choc with Karen with a good laugh and this afternoon marg asked me down for tea. All in all its been another normal day, just the way I like it. I've had enough adventures this week. I think I'm going up Stephens tomorrow tea time. That's about it. 

I can't think of anything to say except....marg and John have smothered their bird feeder pole in cooking oil to stop the squirrel climbing up it. I'm thinking about it ????????

Hope you all have a good night, and Josephine, I'm glad you're home safely and I would think you are spinning now, if I know you...xx see yawl


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I cannot believe how dumb I am some days. My computer screen went black. I forced it to close down hoping when it reloaded it would work. Nope. I remembered when my honeydoer fixed it all he did was push two keys. Ha, I felt so smart as I pushed those keys. So sad, nothing happened, tried again, and again. Text honeydoer and he said I was doing it right, but he would come over after work. So I went to turn off computer when it hit me. The reason the screen stayed black is because I forgot to turn it back on. Now it works just fine. ????????☹????????????????????


Yayyyyy. That's my jinx. A lady who takes after myself. Happy computoring love. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.


Well you're not so don't be daft,,,,,,you may be having an off day but that doesn't make you useless. I'd say normal xx


----------



## grandma susan

I've just eaten a chocolate ice cream lolly in my bed , I have a white duvet cover on, only now, it's got smudges of chocolate all over it. ????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe it's time to get a little notebook to put beside the computer to put in all these wonderful fixes. Mum has one of those notebooks. Unfortunately, it's not well organized so she usually has to go through several pages before she finds the right note.


Your mum sounds like me too....I have a note book that is so torn that many a person would throw it away. But there's plenty life in it yet. It's got all my passwords in. As if, someone wants to have my password to get on kp. It's hardy espionage is it?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


That's gorgeous June, what a lot of work for you. It's wonderful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I started the day at my normal time. I put the laundry in the machine and had my fruit juice then 3 cups of Starbucks, when I came to empty the washing machine, I had washed and spun a Kleenex tissue, it was over everything. I'd done some darker clothes and they all had white tissue bit on them. Never mind. I even pottered about in the kitchen , I must have been feeling good.
> 
> I had choc with Karen with a good laugh and this afternoon marg asked me down for tea. All in all its been another normal day, just the way I like it. I've had enough adventures this week. I think I'm going up Stephens tomorrow tea time. That's about it.
> 
> I can't think of anything to say except....marg and John have smothered their bird feeder pole in cooking oil to stop the squirrel climbing up it. I'm thinking about it ????????
> 
> Hope you all have a good night, and Josephine, I'm glad you're home safely and I would think you are spinning now, if I know you...xx see yawl


The oil on the pole works for a while but soon rubs off but it's hilarious watching them try and get up it. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I started the day at my normal time. I put the laundry in the machine and had my fruit juice then 3 cups of Starbucks, when I came to empty the washing machine, I had washed and spun a Kleenex tissue, it was over everything. I'd done some darker clothes and they all had white tissue bit on them. Never mind. I even pottered about in the kitchen , I must have been feeling good.
> 
> I had choc with Karen with a good laugh and this afternoon marg asked me down for tea. All in all its been another normal day, just the way I like it. I've had enough adventures this week. I think I'm going up Stephens tomorrow tea time. That's about it.
> 
> I can't think of anything to say except....marg and John have smothered their bird feeder pole in cooking oil to stop the squirrel climbing up it. I'm thinking about it ????????
> 
> Hope you all have a good night, and Josephine, I'm glad you're home safely and I would think you are spinning now, if I know you...xx see yawl


I've done that tissue thing so many times, it drives DH up the wall and you find bits of it weeks after!! I bet the squirrel licks that oil off first then shins up the pole!!!xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> That's gorgeous June, what a lot of work for you. It's wonderful.


Thanks Susan, I suspect it might finish up in a raffle at the charity shop, I've no use for it!!! xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Have you had these checked out Lisa? That doesn't sound good at all! xxxx


I have tried but any doctor I go to can't get past my weight to have a serious discussion because in their mind all my problems are because I'm overweight......


----------



## jinx

Sorry about that happening to you. I have had the same issue with doctors. I finally went to urgent care when I was having the problem. They were forced to deal with the issue and not worry about my weight. 


binkbrice said:


> I have tried but any doctor I go to can't get past my weight to have a serious discussion because in their mind all my problems are because I'm overweight......


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have tried but any doctor I go to can't get past my weight to have a serious discussion because in their mind all my problems are because I'm overweight......


I sympathise and have had the same problem. However, they couldn't blame my hand on that - except I landed on it when I fell!! If this happens often, I feel you should persist! Lotsa love honey xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


That is lovely, I have not been able to do much because it has been way to warm to work on a baby blanket and sweater I guess I could work on my fingerless mitts and socks!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I was told to massage until I could walk on it, then walk until the muscle gets the idea that it should release. It's just difficult to walk around in the dark without hurting something else.


I've always found forcing my foot backwards releases quickly even though your brain and muscle is screaming to go the other way. It takes the knot right out of it.. doesn't necessarily stop it from coming back so then I massage it.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


 love it ????


----------



## linkan

The quiet today is ringing in my ears.

.. oh wait, nope... Just tinitis lol.

Today has been a peaceful and relaxing day , DH is at work, ds is off doing his own thing. Dd1 has a broken phone, dd2 is at work. The dogs went home. So it's been Raven and me all day to ourselves. .. I might sew on the quilt. Or I may knit a bit. Oooooor can you say nap? 
Of course vegetating in my comfy spot in front of the TV with some light knitting sounds blissful. Yeah let's go with that ❣


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> The quiet today is ringing in my ears.
> 
> .. oh wait, nope... Just tinitis lol.
> 
> Today has been a peaceful and relaxing day , DH is at work, ds is off doing his own thing. Dd1 has a broken phone, dd2 is at work. The dogs went home. So it's been Raven and me all day to ourselves. .. I might sew on the quilt. Or I may knit a bit. Oooooor can you say nap?
> Of course vegetating in my comfy spot in front of the TV with some light knitting sounds blissful. Yeah let's go with that ❣


Sounds wonderful. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> The quiet today is ringing in my ears.
> 
> .. oh wait, nope... Just tinitis lol.
> 
> Today has been a peaceful and relaxing day , DH is at work, ds is off doing his own thing. Dd1 has a broken phone, dd2 is at work. The dogs went home. So it's been Raven and me all day to ourselves. .. I might sew on the quilt. Or I may knit a bit. Oooooor can you say nap?
> Of course vegetating in my comfy spot in front of the TV with some light knitting sounds blissful. Yeah let's go with that ❣


Whatcha knitting sis?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I sympathise and have had the same problem. However, they couldn't blame my hand on that - except I landed on it when I fell!! If this happens often, I feel you should persist! Lotsa love honey xxxxxxx


I think I know what it is if I have to go shopping with everybody in tow I think I am having panic attacks because it happens pretty much every time!


----------



## binkbrice

Gonna go and make some lasagna for Dh and spaghetti for Michael then I am going to knit on some small projects!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Whatcha knitting sis?


Baby hat


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Gonna go and make some lasagna for Dh and spaghetti for Michael then I am going to knit on some small projects!


Oh my lasagna sounds awesome ❣❣❣❣❣❣????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I think I know what it is if I have to go shopping with everybody in tow I think I am having panic attacks because it happens pretty much every time!


Had you just eaten?

It happened at the library too.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Had you just eaten?
> 
> It happened at the library too.


Yes I had actually but that is not always the case!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and cloudy Norfolk, not what was forecast at all, where's the sunshine they promised? Another weekend so won't expect any news today. Must start gathering our stuff together this weekend as we are off on our nomadic life again on Wednesday. It's amazing how you can spread out so much in just a month. Apart from that just knitting and getting dinner on the agenda. Have a good weekend, enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks like we have come back to a bit of a heatwave, the temperatures are set to rise over the next week. Had z really good holiday and came back with lots of goods to play with. But that ill have to wait a week as next week end is our Arts Festival and we have to yarn bomb the library garden on Thursday and run workshops in the Library all day Saturday and I have quite a bit of preparation to do this coming week.

Today is our town Carnival and there is a parade in town at noon so I might try and pop down to see that, but firstly I have to get some laundry done.

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well I finally got the darned afghan stitched together and this is what it looks like. It's quite heavy and still has a border to go on but I think I will leave that until the weather is cooler!


Lovely intricate work. I hope it's not too heavy to use. It deserves use.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've just eaten a chocolate ice cream lolly in my bed , I have a white duvet cover on, only now, it's got smudges of chocolate all over it. ????????


I'm sure it's very fetching.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I have tried but any doctor I go to can't get past my weight to have a serious discussion because in their mind all my problems are because I'm overweight......


Some probably are, but he should check anyway. Some might be much more serious and this sounds like one of them.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> The quiet today is ringing in my ears.
> 
> .. oh wait, nope... Just tinitis lol.
> 
> Today has been a peaceful and relaxing day , DH is at work, ds is off doing his own thing. Dd1 has a broken phone, dd2 is at work. The dogs went home. So it's been Raven and me all day to ourselves. .. I might sew on the quilt. Or I may knit a bit. Oooooor can you say nap?
> Of course vegetating in my comfy spot in front of the TV with some light knitting sounds blissful. Yeah let's go with that ❣


I hope that's what you did. It's by far my favourite pastime.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I think I know what it is if I have to go shopping with everybody in tow I think I am having panic attacks because it happens pretty much every time!


Panic attacks are certainly NOTHING to do with weight. You must discuss it with your doctor.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Oh my lasagna sounds awesome ❣❣❣❣❣❣????????????????????????


It always is!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> The quiet today is ringing in my ears.
> 
> .. oh wait, nope... Just tinitis lol.
> 
> Today has been a peaceful and relaxing day , DH is at work, ds is off doing his own thing. Dd1 has a broken phone, dd2 is at work. The dogs went home. So it's been Raven and me all day to ourselves. .. I might sew on the quilt. Or I may knit a bit. Oooooor can you say nap?
> Of course vegetating in my comfy spot in front of the TV with some light knitting sounds blissful. Yeah let's go with that ❣


Why not? You buzz around enough when you need to so chill while you can!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I think I know what it is if I have to go shopping with everybody in tow I think I am having panic attacks because it happens pretty much every time!


Never had one fortunately but I have heard they can take many forms and can even convince you you're having a heart attack!! You maybe need to do some breathing exercises to calm yourself, bet Mr Google has loads of tips!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh my lasagna sounds awesome ❣❣❣❣❣❣????????????????????????


Doesn't it just?!! I may have to make one for dinner tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

It was DH's birthday yesterday so we went out to a roast buffet dinner. Then he went to the pub with friends and came back sozzled at quarter to one this morning. I went to bed. He woke me at 2.15 am. He is well out of favour today so he's gone to the workshop and left me in peace.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's a perfect day today. Unfortunately I have to send out lots of letters.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks like we have come back to a bit of a heatwave, the temperatures are set to rise over the next week. Had z really good holiday and came back with lots of goods to play with. But that ill have to wait a week as next week end is our Arts Festival and we have to yarn bomb the library garden on Thursday and run workshops in the Library all day Saturday and I have quite a bit of preparation to do this coming week.
> 
> Today is our town Carnival and there is a parade in town at noon so I might try and pop down to see that, but firstly I have to get some laundry done.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


You must be itching to get spinning! have you got someone in mind to show you the ropes? Enjoy the carnival!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cloudy Norfolk, not what was forecast at all, where's the sunshine they promised? Another weekend so won't expect any news today. Must start gathering our stuff together this weekend as we are off on our nomadic life again on Wednesday. It's amazing how you can spread out so much in just a month. Apart from that just knitting and getting dinner on the agenda. Have a good weekend, enjoy. xx


You must feel a bit like tortoises, carrying your house on your backs but I'm sure it must be almost over now! Weather is good here today, just as well as we are off to Greenwich Park for the Greenwich Schools band concert, including Liv and friends on the steel pans!! Folding chairs and picnic at the ready!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely intricate work. I hope it's not too heavy to use. It deserves use.


Thanks Saxy, I hope so too! I used 16 x 50g skeins, so 800g but it feels heavier than that. Might leave the summer duvet on all year and use the afghan as a topper when it's cold!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You must feel a bit like tortoises, carrying your house on your backs but I'm sure it must be almost over now! Weather is good here today, just as well as we are off to Greenwich Park for the Greenwich Schools band concert, including Liv and friends on the steel pans!! Folding chairs and picnic at the ready!! xxxx


Hope the weather stays good and Liv's 'turn' goes down well. Sounds a lovely background for a picnic. Yes getting ready to pack the car again, everything seems to be going tortoise pace as well. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It was DH's birthday yesterday so we went out to a roast buffet dinner. Then he went to the pub with friends and came back sozzled at quarter to one this morning. I went to bed. He woke me at 2.15 am. He is well out of favour today so he's gone to the workshop and left me in peace.


So he should be. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You must be itching to get spinning! have you got someone in mind to show you the ropes? Enjoy the carnival!! xxxx


Yes Lin is primed and ready to sort me out. She is as excited as I am. We also have quite a few fleeces to wash and treat. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You must feel a bit like tortoises, carrying your house on your backs but I'm sure it must be almost over now! Weather is good here today, just as well as we are off to Greenwich Park for the Greenwich Schools band concert, including Liv and friends on the steel pans!! Folding chairs and picnic at the ready!! xxxx


Have a great time and say hi to Liv xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks Saxy, I hope so too! I used 16 x 50g skeins, so 800g but it feels heavier than that. Might leave the summer duvet on all year and use the afghan as a topper when it's cold!! xx


Thats what we do and it works a treat x


----------



## lifeline

Good morning, it's looking like a nice day in my neck of the woods, so I'll be off to put some washing on the line in a minute. I've taken my summer clothes out this morning and packed away the winter stuff, some that I didn't wear has hit the charity bag. I've even ironed some of my summer clothes, but the rest I will do as I go along.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good morning, it's looking like a nice day in my neck of the woods, so I'll be off to put some washing on the line in a minute. I've taken my summer clothes out this morning and packed away the winter stuff, some that I didn't wear has hit the charity bag. I've even ironed some of my summer clothes, but the rest I will do as I go along.


Sounds like a productive morning. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Sitting in the garden. Mr P is cleaning up my spinning wheel andwashing is on the line.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Lin is primed and ready to sort me out. She is as excited as I am. We also have quite a few fleeces to wash and treat. Xx


I'm sure that will be fabulous fun!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Have a great time and say hi to Liv xx


Will do!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in the garden. Mr P is cleaning up my spinning wheel andwashing is on the line.


Still looking lovely!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks like we have come back to a bit of a heatwave, the temperatures are set to rise over the next week. Had z really good holiday and came back with lots of goods to play with. But that ill have to wait a week as next week end is our Arts Festival and we have to yarn bomb the library garden on Thursday and run workshops in the Library all day Saturday and I have quite a bit of preparation to do this coming week.
> 
> Today is our town Carnival and there is a parade in town at noon so I might try and pop down to see that, but firstly I have to get some laundry done.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


Busy week ahead for you. Hope it all goes smoothl. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Stupid, stupid kids, they could have wiped themselves out or killed an innocent bystander and have to deal with that for the rest of their lives! There are too many roadside memorials near here where overloaded cars full of kids have taken a corner too fast with fatal consequences, so sad. :sm03:


They didn't care about anyone else, or any damage they caused, they just wantedtohave their for, regardless of anything else that happened. They were all apprehended, and I suppose they will be held for a while, then slapped on the wrist, because of their ages, except the 18yo! The punishments do not fit the crimes, the courts are too lenient these days! Previously they were probably too severe, for some of the crimes.???? The courts need to devise a new Punishment system, to deal with the new level that the young criminals are rising too! ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Been sorting through my holiday shopping with a little help from Bentley. He loves the fleece.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Been sorting through my holiday shopping with a little help from Bentley. He loves the fleece.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I use a medium weight quilt all year round. In winter I have a full sized hand knit heavy log cabin spread on top of that. The heavy covering is still on my bed this year. We have not had any warm weather that requires it's removal. Normally it gets taken off in May. Climate change?


London Girl said:


> Thanks Saxy, I hope so too! I used 16 x 50g skeins, so 800g but it feels heavier than that. Might leave the summer duvet on all year and use the afghan as a topper when it's cold!! xx


----------



## jinx

Each move brings your closer to your dream house????

.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hope the weather stays good and Liv's 'turn' goes down well. Sounds a lovely background for a picnic. Yes getting ready to pack the car again, everything seems to be going tortoise pace as well. xxxx


----------



## jinx

I have not been able to remove the winter clothes from my closet. This is the first week I have been comfortable wearing short sleeve tops. My sweatshirts have gotten a lot of wear the past few months.


lifeline said:


> Good morning, it's looking like a nice day in my neck of the woods, so I'll be off to put some washing on the line in a minute. I've taken my summer clothes out this morning and packed away the winter stuff, some that I didn't wear has hit the charity bag. I've even ironed some of my summer clothes, but the rest I will do as I go along.


----------



## jinx

Oh what fun!


PurpleFi said:


> Been sorting through my holiday shopping with a little help from Bentley. He loves the fleece.


----------



## jinx

I am chuffed this a.m. Is chuffed used correctly? I got my computer working the other day, but it was so slow and I often had to restart it or use the task master. I figured I could use it until Honeydoer came over. Yesterday the screen flipped and I only had half a picture. The symbols to enlarge or shrink were not visible. I finally decided to use HP live chat. After the chatter finally figured out what I was trying to say. He told me to hover over where the enlarge symbol belongs in the upper right hand corner. Ha, the symbols then appeared and when clicked the full screen appeared. Everything else also is fixed. Yeah, ME! Honeydoer told me to go ahead and try to fix it. He would be able to fix anything I screwed up.
Wondering when your SEND button is not showing if you hovered over where it belongs to be if it would show up. I thought it was a stupid idea, but it worked a treat for me. Did I use treat correctly? I am learning to speak proper English. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Each move brings your closer to your dream house????
> 
> .


Mileage-wise that is very true, only a few miles away on the next but one move. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am chuffed this a.m. Is chuffed used correctly? I got my computer working the other day, but it was so slow and I often had to restart it or use the task master. I figured I could use it until Honeydoer came over. Yesterday the screen flipped and I only had half a picture. The symbols to enlarge or shrink were not visible. I finally decided to use HP live chat. After the chatter finally figured out what I was trying to say. He told me to hover over where the enlarge symbol belongs in the upper right hand corner. Ha, the symbols then appeared and when clicked the full screen appeared. Everything else also is fixed. Yeah, ME! Honeydoer told me to go ahead and try to fix it. He would be able to fix anything I screwed up.
> Wondering when your SEND button is not showing if you hovered over where it belongs to be if it would show up. I thought it was a stupid idea, but it worked a treat for me. Did I use treat correctly? I am learning to speak proper English. ????


Well done and yes treat is fine there and chuffed, we'll get you fluent in English in no time. xx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## linkan

I did have my lazy day yesterday, it was so nice. 
Then DH came home and once again started complaining that he wants to move to Tennessee. 
Then he flipped it around on me. 
GET THIS ... He said he would make me a deal, he would sell everything he owns and we could move to London!
That way I could be with all my friends.
...
I love you all very much, but I told him I could not possibly leave my parents, grand babies, sisters and kids. 
Me thinks he is very unhappy with Jen's DH and wants to get away. I wish I could take him somewhere nice for a weekend or something.


----------



## linkan

Not much on the agenda today. I've gone through a few things in the sewing room, it's become a storage room and you can barely set foot in there. I've told myself no rush one bit at a time and I'm happy with that. Dusted the furniture in the living room, cleaned the kitchen counter tops and now I'm going to pick out a movie and chill and finish up some projects that have been sitting in idle to long lol. 
Love and hugs y'all ???????? xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I did have my lazy day yesterday, it was so nice.
> Then DH came home and once again started complaining that he wants to move to Tennessee.
> Then he flipped it around on me.
> GET THIS ... He said he would make me a deal, he would sell everything he owns and we could move to London!
> That way I could be with all my friends.
> ...
> I love you all very much, but I told him I could not possibly leave my parents, grand babies, sisters and kids.
> Me thinks he is very unhappy with Jen's DH and wants to get away. I wish I could take him somewhere nice for a weekend or something.


Oh dear, he doesn't sound very happy at the moment, perhaps everything is getting on top of him at the moment. I find it helps just to let them get it out of their system and settle down again. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been sorting through my holiday shopping with a little help from Bentley. He loves the fleece.


I think Bentley thought he'd found a new friendll :sm23: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am chuffed this a.m. Is chuffed used correctly? I got my computer working the other day, but it was so slow and I often had to restart it or use the task master. I figured I could use it until Honeydoer came over. Yesterday the screen flipped and I only had half a picture. The symbols to enlarge or shrink were not visible. I finally decided to use HP live chat. After the chatter finally figured out what I was trying to say. He told me to hover over where the enlarge symbol belongs in the upper right hand corner. Ha, the symbols then appeared and when clicked the full screen appeared. Everything else also is fixed. Yeah, ME! Honeydoer told me to go ahead and try to fix it. He would be able to fix anything I screwed up.
> Wondering when your SEND button is not showing if you hovered over where it belongs to be if it would show up. I thought it was a stupid idea, but it worked a treat for me. Did I use treat correctly? I am learning to speak proper English. ????


Perfect English xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I think Bentley thought he'd found a new friendll :sm23: xx


Heehee.. how was the concert xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I did have my lazy day yesterday, it was so nice.
> Then DH came home and once again started complaining that he wants to move to Tennessee.
> Then he flipped it around on me.
> GET THIS ... He said he would make me a deal, he would sell everything he owns and we could move to London!
> That way I could be with all my friends.
> ...
> I love you all very much, but I told him I could not possibly leave my parents, grand babies, sisters and kids.
> Me thinks he is very unhappy with Jen's DH and wants to get away. I wish I could take him somewhere nice for a weekend or something.


Sending hugs and much love xxxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Sending hugs and much love xxxx


????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am chuffed this a.m. Is chuffed used correctly? I got my computer working the other day, but it was so slow and I often had to restart it or use the task master. I figured I could use it until Honeydoer came over. Yesterday the screen flipped and I only had half a picture. The symbols to enlarge or shrink were not visible. I finally decided to use HP live chat. After the chatter finally figured out what I was trying to say. He told me to hover over where the enlarge symbol belongs in the upper right hand corner. Ha, the symbols then appeared and when clicked the full screen appeared. Everything else also is fixed. Yeah, ME! Honeydoer told me to go ahead and try to fix it. He would be able to fix anything I screwed up.
> Wondering when your SEND button is not showing if you hovered over where it belongs to be if it would show up. I thought it was a stupid idea, but it worked a treat for me. Did I use treat correctly? I am learning to speak proper English. ????


You certainly did! As you say, Yeah, you!!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Heehee.. how was the concert xx


Wonderful thank you, had a lovely afternoon in the sun with some of my favourite people! All the bands were really good but, of course, Liv's was the best! :sm16: She did really well and looked good too! She is the girl in red! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Doesn't it just?!! I may have to make one for dinner tomorrow!! xxxx


It was good and we even had salad with it!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening everyone, I'm at Stephens and just been fed. They look after me well. ????????. I don't have much news at all tonight. Sue and me went to Costa for coffee. Stephen is getting his gear ready for diving in the morning. He's diving at Saltburn. 5miles from where I live. I've no news today so I'll go and catch up. Hope you are all well, and happy.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wonderful thank you, had a lovely afternoon in the sun with some of my favourite people! All the bands were really good but, of course, Liv's was the best! :sm16: She did really well and looked good too! She is the girl in red! Xxxx


Glad you had a really enjoyable afternoon in the sunshine. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I am not having the best day at all so I am going to clean something and get a suitcase out for DH he has to go to Owensboro to train, then I am going to knit on my socks because last night I go to within a row or two of the heel so almost done, I am still on the fence about sock knitting I like how they fit and boy are they warm but I just don’t knit them fast enough and it is expensive if you actually use sock yarn, well indie dyed sock yarn I am using Knit Picks Felici which is so much more reasonable....we shall see I have some dk that I am going to knit a pair of dk socks and see how I like that okay I’m rambling going to go do something.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I am not having the best day at all so I am going to clean something and get a suitcase out for DH he has to go to Owensboro to train, then I am going to knit on my socks because last night I go to within a row or two of the heel so almost done, I am still on the fence about sock knitting I like how they fit and boy are they warm but I just don't knit them fast enough and it is expensive if you actually use sock yarn, well indie dyed sock yarn I am using Knit Picks Felici which is so much more reasonable....we shall see I have some dk that I am going to knit a pair of dk socks and see how I like that okay I'm rambling going to go do something.


Can't wait till Tuesday!! We are going to have sister time! ????????????????????
Dinner and knitting and going through needles to see what duplicates she wants to pass on to her little sister ???? aka ... ME❣❣❣


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Can't wait till Tuesday!! We are going to have sister time! ????????????????????
> Dinner and knitting and going through needles to see what duplicates she wants to pass on to her little sister ???? aka ... ME❣❣❣


Sounds like a very good plan. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wonderful thank you, had a lovely afternoon in the sun with some of my favourite people! All the bands were really good but, of course, Liv's was the best! :sm16: She did really well and looked good too! She is the girl in red! Xxxx


Brilliant xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a very good plan. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Yep can't wait :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, hot and muggy Norfolk. It's been very quiet on here overnight, what you all been up to? or shouldn't I ask. Another quiet Sunday, did stroll up and watch some village cricket yesterday, it would be perfect if I could say on the village green but they do have their own ground. All I can say is very enthusiastic amateurs. Only a few more days here and I've run out of meals so might be going out tomorrow and Tuesday for meals and then two more days off while we are in the hotel, I wonder if I will forget how to cook? If only. Have a restful Sunday and enjoy. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I was wondering the same thing. Where is everybody. I got up at midnight, four hours ago and there were no messages from anyone. I knew I could depend on you for a morning check in. Going out for meals sounds like a good idea for a few days. I bet you will miss cooking by the time you get set up in your new rental.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, hot and muggy Norfolk. It's been very quiet on here overnight, what you all been up to? or shouldn't I ask. Another quiet Sunday, did stroll up and watch some village cricket yesterday, it would be perfect if I could say on the village green but they do have their own ground. All I can say is very enthusiastic amateurs. Only a few more days here and I've run out of meals so might be going out tomorrow and Tuesday for meals and then two more days off while we are in the hotel, I wonder if I will forget how to cook? If only. Have a restful Sunday and enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm and bright Surrey. All the washing was done yesterday and I wound a great big basket of wool into small balls ready for the craft workshops sorted out some needles and crochet hooks.

Mr P has cleaned up my spinning wheel and will go and get some wax to give it a polish.

Nothing much planned today except sorting out fabric for the workshops.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I am not having the best day at all so I am going to clean something and get a suitcase out for DH he has to go to Owensboro to train, then I am going to knit on my socks because last night I go to within a row or two of the heel so almost done, I am still on the fence about sock knitting I like how they fit and boy are they warm but I just don't knit them fast enough and it is expensive if you actually use sock yarn, well indie dyed sock yarn I am using Knit Picks Felici which is so much more reasonable....we shall see I have some dk that I am going to knit a pair of dk socks and see how I like that okay I'm rambling going to go do something.


I know what you mean but you do get a sense of satisfaction when they are done and they look so beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, hot and muggy Norfolk. It's been very quiet on here overnight, what you all been up to? or shouldn't I ask. Another quiet Sunday, did stroll up and watch some village cricket yesterday, it would be perfect if I could say on the village green but they do have their own ground. All I can say is very enthusiastic amateurs. Only a few more days here and I've run out of meals so might be going out tomorrow and Tuesday for meals and then two more days off while we are in the hotel, I wonder if I will forget how to cook? If only. Have a restful Sunday and enjoy. xx


I think you'll find it's like riding a bike! Good job on getting out to see the cricket, village life is so going to suit you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, it's going to be warm again today!! The kids are here and the Monopoly is out, just waiting for DGD to get dressed and we will start playing!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I was wondering the same thing. Where is everybody. I got up at midnight, four hours ago and there were no messages from anyone. I knew I could depend on you for a morning check in. Going out for meals sounds like a good idea for a few days. I bet you will miss cooking by the time you get set up in your new rental.


Morning, hopefully you will still be able to rely on me when we move into the new rental but not sure what the wi-fo status is there. Don't think I could last 2 weeks with no contact with anyone. Strange as it may seem considering the amount of time I spend in the kitchen cooking is not my favourite pastime but apparently, according to DH we have to eat so I might as well cook something decent. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think you'll find it's like riding a bike! Good job on getting out to see the cricket, village life is so going to suit you!! xxxx


Oh dear what a shame I was hoping it would be a permanent memory loss. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, it's going to be warm again today!! The kids are here and the Monopoly is out, just waiting for DGD to get dressed and we will start playing!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


I hope you are winning some of these Monopoly marathons. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I did have my lazy day yesterday, it was so nice.
> Then DH came home and once again started complaining that he wants to move to Tennessee.
> Then he flipped it around on me.
> GET THIS ... He said he would make me a deal, he would sell everything he owns and we could move to London!
> That way I could be with all my friends.
> ...
> I love you all very much, but I told him I could not possibly leave my parents, grand babies, sisters and kids.
> Me thinks he is very unhappy with Jen's DH and wants to get away. I wish I could take him somewhere nice for a weekend or something.


Of course you cannot leave your offspring. You are probably right about the trouble with Jen's DH, but that's life!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Perfect English xxxx


Chuffed is such an evocative word. I think it comes from the way birds fluff themselves up to show off or sing. The dictionary says: British informal, 'delighted'. Origin from dialect chuff 'plump or pleased'. Stick your chest out and feel proud.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wonderful thank you, had a lovely afternoon in the sun with some of my favourite people! All the bands were really good but, of course, Liv's was the best! :sm16: She did really well and looked good too! She is the girl in red! Xxxx


The only one who looks as if she's enjoying playing.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Can't wait till Tuesday!! We are going to have sister time! ????????????????????
> Dinner and knitting and going through needles to see what duplicates she wants to pass on to her little sister ???? aka ... ME❣❣❣


Sounds like a good plan xx


----------



## SaxonLady

OOps! Sorry Barny, you beat me to it.


----------



## jinx

Good job on getting things sorted. I find when I get everything sort and neat that I need something at the bottom of the stack or the back of the closet and soon everything is topsy turvy again. 
Sunny Sunday morning everyone.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and bright Surrey. All the washing was done yesterday and I wound a great big basket of wool into small balls ready for the craft workshops sorted out some needles and crochet hooks.
> 
> Mr P has cleaned up my spinning wheel and will go and get some wax to give it a polish.
> 
> Nothing much planned today except sorting out fabric for the workshops.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you have fun with the grand children. Although I cannot imagine that playing monopoly would be fun. That is me and I am in the minority.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, it's going to be warm again today!! The kids are here and the Monopoly is out, just waiting for DGD to get dressed and we will start playing!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Maybe you will be be able to use your phone as that is more dependable in areas with low wi-fi. Duh, maybe you do not have a smart phone and what is true on this side of the pond is not necessarily true for you. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, hopefully you will still be able to rely on me when we move into the new rental but not sure what the wi-fo status is there. Don't think I could last 2 weeks with no contact with anyone. Strange as it may seem considering the amount of time I spend in the kitchen cooking is not my favourite pastime but apparently, according to DH we have to eat so I might as well cook something decent. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Maybe you will be be able to use your phone as that is more dependable in areas with low wi-fi. Duh, maybe you do not have a smart phone and what is true on this side of the pond is not necessarily true for you.


I don't have a smart phone at the moment as we didn't have a signal at The Barn so only took the mobile when we were out. xx


----------



## jinx

I remembered that when I was writing. It would not have made sense for you to have a smart phone then. Harold still has a dumb phone. It does all he want it to do. His makes and receives phone calls and he can text and receive texts. That is all he says he needs. He is not interested in learning how to operate all the features. Truthfully I use very few features on my phone.



Barn-dweller said:


> I don't have a smart phone at the moment as we didn't have a signal at The Barn so only took the mobile when we were out. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Shropshire, there's a bit of rain in the air, but it is clearing. Looks like Camberley is having to swim for it again.
> 
> Had a lovely day at Ironbridge and Much Wenlock yesterday. Much Wenlock is where the modern Olympic Games started in 1900.
> 
> Jacky the rafting place was firmly closed up!
> 
> Here are a few photos.


The photos are beautiful. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I remembered that when I was writing. It would not have made sense for you to have a smart phone then. Harold still has a dumb phone. It does all he want it to do. His makes and receives phone calls and he can text and receive texts. That is all he says he needs. He is not interested in learning how to operate all the features. Truthfully I use very few features on my phone.


I have a smart phone, but sometimes it is very dumb! I use my phone for everything possible, even though that was what my tablet was meant to be for!???????? My phone has for more memory and storage space, than the tablet has, so I use the tablet for my games! Any thing else is done on my phone! I would definitely miss it, if I decided not to have one again! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Maybe you will be be able to use your phone as that is more dependable in areas with low wi-fi. Duh, maybe you do not have a smart phone and what is true on this side of the pond is not necessarily true for you.


As he was the one to remind you, that ealing was a necessity; I would have suggested that he does the cooking, from now on! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you have fun with the grand children. Although I cannot imagine that playing monopoly would be fun. That is me and I am in the minority.


I agree totally with you Jinx, that is one of a few games that I refuse to play! I really prefere to play card games!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Not much on the agenda today. I've gone through a few things in the sewing room, it's become a storage room and you can barely set foot in there. I've told myself no rush one bit at a time and I'm happy with that. Dusted the furniture in the living room, cleaned the kitchen counter tops and now I'm going to pick out a movie and chill and finish up some projects that have been sitting in idle to long lol.
> Love and hugs y'all ???????? xoxo


Ange, I am in the same predicament, with my sewing room, but I am getting my knitting projects under control. Now I just have to mountain a tough stance with myself, and not allow myself to slack of too much! It will all get done, eventually; and before I leave this planet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Been sorting through my holiday shopping with a little help from Bentley. He loves the fleece.


He seems to be getting along very well, with the fleece that looks so close to his colour, that it took me a few seconds to locate him! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you are winning some of these Monopoly marathons. xxxx


I won and Jake was first out, much to his disgust! Have just seen them off on the bus home, it's very quiet here now but I miss them already!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Of course you cannot leave your offspring. You are probably right about the trouble with Jen's DH, but that's life!


...and DH will get over it, Jen's a grown up now and has to make her own decisions, although she'll always be his baby girl! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The only one who looks as if she's enjoying playing.


Some of the older girls in the other steel bands were really confident and were dancing in sync while they were playing but she does enjoy it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good job on getting things sorted. I find when I get everything sort and neat that I need something at the bottom of the stack or the back of the closet and soon everything is topsy turvy again.
> Sunny Sunday morning everyone.


That sounds like a metaphor for life!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> As he was the one to remind you, that ealing was a necessity; I would have suggested that he does the cooking, from now on! ????????????????????????


Pigs will fly before that happens. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you have fun with the grand children. Although I cannot imagine that playing monopoly would be fun. That is me and I am in the minority.


I used to hate it when I was a kid because it went on and on and on but playing with the gks is fun because we all get a bit silly. If I have a row of houses, some smart-Alec will roll the dice into them and knock 'em down like 9-pins!! I also put a time limit on the game!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Doesn't it just?!! I may have to make one for dinner tomorrow!! xxxx


Mmmm ...... I had some very delicious, creamy lasagne for tea tonight, made by darling DD5; with whom I have been staying, this weekend. She also took me to the Mind, Body and Spirit fair, yesterday, and it was really good. DD & I each had our Palms read, and the reader did a very good job of it. 
While DD had her Palm read, I decided to have some Henna tattoo on my hand, and I got the animal that I am affiliated with, a reptile!

I seem to be having some minor problems with my phone, so I will need to try again later! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in the garden. Mr P is cleaning up my spinning wheel andwashing is on the line.


Your new looks more like you are living in the country area, rather than a town, it is beautiful. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean but you do get a sense of satisfaction when they are done and they look so beautiful!! xxxx


Yeah if only the needles were not so small they hurt my hands to grip them yeah they are pretty I might stick to knitting for Michael because they are quick to knit!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, here I am back from Stephens. I called into the crem and checked to see if the flowers were still good and I reckon they should be until Thursday when I go again.

I bought some geranium plants for a pot I have in the front garden. I've never touched anything since Albert left me, so I just felt, the other day that it was maybe time to plant a pot. I know I can't do gardening as I used to, but pots should be ok.

Stephen went diving at six am. And they decided to swim under Saltburn pier. It used to be double the size and has a really good history to it if anyone wants to read up on it. Anyway they saw the old part of it that's not been seen for a couple of hundred years, I think I've got this right, but then again I might not! So shoot me!

I had braised steak for lunch and I had a great lie in the bath this afternoon. This week will be a busy one. Marg isn't going to s and b tomorrow, but I'm going to wait till tomorrow to see if I am. On Saturday Richard is 21 and wants the family and half a dozen mates to have a BBQ in the garden, I hope the weathers ok. It's also grandad Keith's birthday, he is 79. The next day is sues birthday , if you can believe it I haven't even got a birthday card for anyone else. I've tried alsorts to get Richard to have a watch, or a gold bracelet, but he only would like the money. When he was 18 he got his extra money, so I can't do it for 21 as well. And he's fine about it, I don't think they are boys who really care very much, as long as they are fed, watered and put out to air... A bit like my geraniums really.

I'm sure that's all my news for today. Not been too good with sudokus today, I get days like that when my mind refuses to be logical. Hahaha. Love yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

Ps.. Just had an email from a girl that goes to s and b. Seemingly, a woman that used to sit with us has died this morning. She was in a home and she's been poorly for a few years. We are dropping off like flies over here. It will be a release for her to be honest.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and bright Surrey. All the washing was done yesterday and I wound a great big basket of wool into small balls ready for the craft workshops sorted out some needles and crochet hooks.
> 
> Mr P has cleaned up my spinning wheel and will go and get some wax to give it a polish.
> 
> Nothing much planned today except sorting out fabric for the workshops.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


The Ashford Trads are very lovely to spin on, it was my first wheel and I wish sometimes I still had one. Some of my wheels have nylon bearings that don't require oil at all. I like Graphite lubricant better as it doesn't gum up the bobbins or leave stains on the wood. I know you are going to be really happy with your wheel! Hugs xoxoox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I think you'll find it's like riding a bike! Good job on getting out to see the cricket, village life is so going to suit you!! xxxx


Speaking of bikes I would love to ride one here, but being a one road town and all other roads are short, uphill and dead end. Then logging trucks every 15-20 minutes makes it sort of risky.. I do miss riding though. xxx


----------



## Islander

We have a week of light rain coming, so refreshing as watering is becoming a grind. The ravens are watching the woodpecker hole pretty closely now and Mr J seems to think the fate of the little ones is in jeopardy. Lazy Sunday, think I'll make a rhubarb custard pie. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Speaking of bikes I would love to ride one here, but being a one road town and all other roads are short, uphill and dead end. Then logging trucks every 15-20 minutes makes it sort of risky.. I do miss riding though. xxx


Have never been able to ride a bike, we lived on a very busy road when I was young and my M & D were afraid I get mashed. DH tried to teach me on his niece's bike and then later, on DD's bike but it's not for me, give me 4 wheels any day!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We have a week of light rain coming, so refreshing as watering is becoming a grind. The ravens are watching the woodpecker hole pretty closely now and Mr J seems to think the fate of the little ones is in jeopardy. Lazy Sunday, think I'll make a rhubarb custard pie. xoxox


Ooh, that sounds nice, have you a recipe, Trish? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> The Ashford Trads are very lovely to spin on, it was my first wheel and I wish sometimes I still had one. Some of my wheels have nylon bearings that don't require oil at all. I like Graphite lubricant better as it doesn't gum up the bobbins or leave stains on the wood. I know you are going to be really happy with your wheel! Hugs xoxoox


Thanks Trish. Mr P has been giving it a bit of a ckean and polish. Jyst sitting here playing with it atm.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish. Mr P has been giving it a bit of a ckean and polish. Jyst sitting here playing with it atm.


A handsome pair!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A handsome pair!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have never been able to ride a bike, we lived on a very busy road when I was young and my M & D were afraid I get mashed. DH tried to teach me on his niece's bike and then later, on DD's bike but it's not for me, give me 4 wheels any day!! xxxxx


Spent hours on my bike shooting around Cardiff when I was young, loved getting away from everyone and could even make it out into the country in those days. All built on now. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Well my day has freed up. Was going to take Jen to see someone about a strange little rash on her arm, but she has decided not to go.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish. Mr P has been giving it a bit of a ckean and polish. Jyst sitting here playing with it atm.


Isn't that just a sweet pic ????


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Have never been able to ride a bike, we lived on a very busy road when I was young and my M & D were afraid I get mashed. DH tried to teach me on his niece's bike and then later, on DD's bike but it's not for me, give me 4 wheels any day!! xxxxx


Oh I love to ride a bike but haven't for 29 years at least not the kind with 2 wheels, stationary bikes not the same, we went to the river Thursday and they have bikes you can rent I would love to if I was in better shape!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Oh I love to ride a bike but haven't for 29 years at least not the kind with 2 wheels, stationary bikes not the same, we went to the river Thursday and they have bikes you can rent I would love to if I was in better shape!


I never did like to ride bikes... Even when we were little.


----------



## Xiang

I'm now on my way home, after a weeekend in Adelaide, with my youmgest daughter! We had a really great time, but she had to go back to work today, so we waited til she arrived home again, before we headed off. We will be back down there next month, with the caravan. We will pick her up, to go to Murray Bridge, to celebrate a nneice buying her first home, and her birthday! We are beginning to get out & about, a bit more. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I'm now on my way home, after a weeekend in Adelaide, with my youmgest daughter! We had a really great time, but she had to go back to work today, so we waited til she arrived home again, before we headed off. We will be back down there next month, with the caravan. We will pick her up, to go to Murray Bridge, to celebrate a nneice buying her first home, and her birthday! We are beginning to get out & about, a bit more. xoxoxo


Well done on getting out and about Judi and enjoy your caravan. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy but warm Surrey. My spinning wheels looks lovely now Mr P has cleaned it up. Itching to get going but must get everything done for next Saturday first. My felting tutor has emailed me to say that she has 2 more fleeces for me to pick up. I can see there's going to be a lot of fleece washing this summer.

Creative Chaos here this morning. One of the things we will be doing is sorting out the yarn bombing and getting stuff ready for the workshops for the Arts and Craft Fest.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I'm now on my way home, after a weeekend in Adelaide, with my youmgest daughter! We had a really great time, but she had to go back to work today, so we waited til she arrived home again, before we headed off. We will be back down there next month, with the caravan. We will pick her up, to go to Murray Bridge, to celebrate a nneice buying her first home, and her birthday! We are beginning to get out & about, a bit more. xoxoxo


Great you're getting out and about, I like it when you go off on trips as you sometimes mention places we visited while we there there like Murray Bridge. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny, very hot and muggy Norfolk, just not used to this weather, got the front door and back door open to try and create a draught. Today our sellers should be signing their bit of the contract so things are slowly moving ahead. Nothing planned today except try and acclimatise. Enjoy your Monday :sm16: xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I'm now on my way home, after a weeekend in Adelaide, with my youmgest daughter! We had a really great time, but she had to go back to work today, so we waited til she arrived home again, before we headed off. We will be back down there next month, with the caravan. We will pick her up, to go to Murray Bridge, to celebrate a nneice buying her first home, and her birthday! We are beginning to get out & about, a bit more. xoxoxo


Happy to hear you are making good use of your home on wheels!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny, very hot and muggy Norfolk, just not used to this weather, got the front door and back door open to try and create a draught. Today our sellers should be signing their bit of the contract so things are slowly moving ahead. Nothing planned today except try and acclimatise. Enjoy your Monday :sm16: xx


Hot and muggy here too Jacky, we also have front and back doors open but there is no breeze. Going shopping in a minute, aat least Morrison's is always nice and cool!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hot and muggy here too Jacky, we also have front and back doors open but there is no breeze. Going shopping in a minute, aat least Morrison's is always nice and cool!! xxxx


Yes, wrap up warm for the freezer department. Morrisons here is even colder than the one in Newtown I think. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Have never been able to ride a bike, we lived on a very busy road when I was young and my M & D were afraid I get mashed. DH tried to teach me on his niece's bike and then later, on DD's bike but it's not for me, give me 4 wheels any day!! xxxxx


I rode a friend's bike when I was 12. I went for about 5 yards, got off and said I would never ride one again as they were far too unladylike. I never have. I don't know what that says about me as I have never been a lady!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish. Mr P has been giving it a bit of a ckean and polish. Jyst sitting here playing with it atm.


Looking good! Both of them!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I never did like to ride bikes... Even when we were little.


Too much of a lady?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Too much of a lady?


I obviously wasn't, I lived on my bike. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I obviously wasn't, I lived on my bike. xx


You don't dress like a flimsy lady so why would you behave like one? You're just a gloriously lively person who goes her own sweet way.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You don't dress like a flimsy lady so why would you behave like one? You're just a gloriously lively person who goes her own sweet way.


Aw thanks, I think, true about going my own sweet way, ask the rest of my family. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I obviously wasn't, I lived on my bike. xx


So did I. Used to do very long rides in my teens and I can still manage it up the lane with the gks in France.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley has a new friend. Made himself completely at home on the sofa.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on getting out and about Judi and enjoy your caravan. xx


Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I rode a friend's bike when I was 12. I went for about 5 yards, got off and said I would never ride one again as they were far too unladylike. I never have. I don't know what that says about me as I have never been a lady!


Hmmm wonder what that says about me I was always on mine and in a skirt no less :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has a new friend. Made himself completely at home on the sofa.


Aww so cute does he have a name yet?


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Aww so cute does he have a name yet?


His nsme is Squish and he is the newest of our neighbours 3 cats. He asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> His nsme is Squish and he is the newest of our neighbours 3 cats. He asleep on the sofa.


Funny guy! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has a new friend. Made himself completely at home on the sofa.


Tell us more. Is he a new addition or just visiting? xx

Just read down and found the answer. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all.. When I got up this morning I was really tired and I thought I mite just stay off from going to s and b. Anyway, by the time came round I decided I would. I'm very fickle! Isn't there a song about being fickle? It's a lovely word. Fickle, when any ways that what I was. When I got there, there was only Marilyn with my sudokus that's sits with our little group. She'd brought me my sudokus and another girl brought me a good book to read. It was our leaders birthday and she looked quite peed off because we never gave it a thought. ????

Can you remember Kathleen who died a few months ago? Well her daughter caught Marilyn in the street and gave her a trinket dish for me of Kathleen's, she says she knows Kathleen would want me to have something of hers, and she's so right. I've put it on my little table, and when I walk in the room and see it, I shall think of her. I still haven't come to grips with her not coming any more. We loved her to bits. 

Margaret went out with John shopping I think,but I must say, I enjoyed it today. It wasn't at all noisy, nobody was mixing up all the money like what they do every week. I forgot to take my purse so owe for two weeks next week.

That's about it for today. The weather is rubbish with mist and rain, I think it's been 15C today. Not too cold. I'm catching up now, love yawl. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Funny guy! :sm09: xxxooo


Poor little thing had to be shaved as he had ringworm but he's better now and fur is growing back.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has a new friend. Made himself completely at home on the sofa.


Where's he got this one from Josephine, it's not the one next door. Your house is becoming a house for waifs and strays....well, you had me didn't you? I think mr p is looking well and relaxed in the photo. And your spinning wheel looks bigger than I first thought. I've got a busy day Saturday too. Richards 21st.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Poor little thing had to be shaved as he had ringworm but he's better now and fur is growing back.


Oh, that's too bad for him. Glad the fur is growing back. He looks like a very fluffy little guy. Nice he enjoys your company - but why wouldn't he?! . :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> So did I. Used to do very long rides in my teens and I can still manage it up the lane with the gks in France.


This is Sam & Matt at the end of the London to Brighton cycle ride last weekend, about 58 miles, so proud of them!! Cycling obviously doesn't run in the family, although DH used to cycle 10 miles to work every day so she must get it from him!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has a new friend. Made himself completely at home on the sofa.


I'm sure that's one of your fleecy bits!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is Sam & Matt at the end of the London to Brighton cycle ride last weekend, about 58 miles, so proud of them!! Cycling obviously doesn't run in the family, although DH used to cycle 10 miles to work every day so she must get it from him!!


Well done them!!! That's a great achievement. :sm24: :sm24: xxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> His nsme is Squish and he is the newest of our neighbours 3 cats. He asleep on the sofa.


He's a cheeky monkey!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Poor little thing had to be shaved as he had ringworm but he's better now and fur is growing back.


Awwwwww!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done them!!! That's a great achievement. :sm24: :sm24: xxooo


Thanks Pam, I think so too! I think this is the third time they've done it, I envy them their fitness but they work hard at it!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I think so too! I think this is the third time they've done it, I envy them their fitness but they work hard at it!! xxxx


Good for them and a great example for their children. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good for them and a great example for their children. xxxooo


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> This is Sam & Matt at the end of the London to Brighton cycle ride last weekend, about 58 miles, so proud of them!! Cycling obviously doesn't run in the family, although DH used to cycle 10 miles to work every day so she must get it from him!!


Well done Sam and Matt. Xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> This is Sam & Matt at the end of the London to Brighton cycle ride last weekend, about 58 miles, so proud of them!! Cycling obviously doesn't run in the family, although DH used to cycle 10 miles to work every day so she must get it from him!!


That is a perfect photo finish! ????????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Too much of a lady?


LoL, maybe. We wore only skirts growing up and I always found it uncomfortable to ride in a skirt. I just didn't like it.


----------



## linkan

I got to have my Rosebud for a few hours yesterday ????❤
She's so sweet y'all, just fun and Cuddly at this age.


----------



## linkan

Don't you just love baby feet ????????????


----------



## linkan

How sweet that Kathleen's daughter did that for you. What a treasure ????. 
XOXO


----------



## linkan

Josephine looks like he wants to stay ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I got to have my Rosebud for a few hours yesterday ????❤
> She's so sweet y'all, just fun and Cuddly at this age.


With cuddly little baby feet! ????????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> With cuddly little baby feet! ðð


Ikr ..I love em.. I have a shot of sweet peas feet when she was tiny too.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Ikr ..I love em.. I have a shot of sweet peas feet when she was tiny too.


So sweet! :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all, well everything's back to normal, it's raining. :sm16: hopefully it will clear the air a bit and I shall be able to breathe. Last day here so will have to pack everything up again and load the car, but might leave that to see if it stops raining. Won't be sad to leave this place, way too noisy especially now we have neighbours on both sides (who get up way too early for my liking). I know, I heard every movement this morning. Hope you all have a sunny Tuesday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey, damp and warm Surrey. Lots of rain overnight, but none of the thunder and lightening that was promised. The garden smellss gorgeous.

Chaos yesterday was just that with bags or yarn bombing and boxes for workshops all over the lounge, but everything is more or less sorted and everyone knows what they are doing.

Off to meet up with the coven this morning. Then this afternoon I am going to wash some of my new fleece that I bought, it has been soaking overnight.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That is a perfect photo finish! ????????


Probably a little contrived, I would think!! xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I got to have my Rosebud for a few hours yesterday ????❤
> She's so sweet y'all, just fun and Cuddly at this age.


Ooh, I want to kiss those little tootsies!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ikr ..I love em.. I have a shot of sweet peas feet when she was tiny too.


Just as cute but quite different!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, well everything's back to normal, it's raining. :sm16: hopefully it will clear the air a bit and I shall be able to breathe. Last day here so will have to pack everything up again and load the car, but might leave that to see if it stops raining. Won't be sad to leave this place, way too noisy especially now we have neighbours on both sides (who get up way too early for my liking). I know, I heard every movement this morning. Hope you all have a sunny Tuesday. xx


I hope your next abode is a bit quieter but it's the way these holiday places are built I suppose. Earplugs? Have a good day and don't overdo the carrying with that knee!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and warm Surrey. Lots of rain overnight, but none of the thunder and lightening that was promised. The garden smellss gorgeous.
> 
> Chaos yesterday was just that with bags or yarn bombing and boxes for workshops all over the lounge, but everything is more or less sorted and everyone knows what they are doing.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven this morning. Then this afternoon I am going to wash some of my new fleece that I bought, it has been soaking overnight.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


The weather here is exactly the same although the sun is trying to come out!! Have a nice time with the coven!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Where's he got this one from Josephine, it's not the one next door. Your house is becoming a house for waifs and strays....well, you had me didn't you? I think mr p is looking well and relaxed in the photo. And your spinning wheel looks bigger than I first thought. I've got a busy day Saturday too. Richards 21st.


Hope the weather stays nice for his special day! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope your next abode is a bit quieter but it's the way these holiday places are built I suppose. Earplugs? Have a good day and don't overdo the carrying with that knee!!! xxxx


Where we are at the moment are old workers cottages so don't expect they were built with comfort and privacy in mind. Premier Inn won't be too quiet but then hopefully 2 weeks in a detached wooden lodge should be better. Someone will have to do the packing and carrying. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> The weather here is exactly the same although the sun is trying to come out!! Have a nice time with the coven!! xxxx


It's pouring with rain here. xxxx :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Hmmm wonder what that says about me I was always on mine and in a skirt no less :sm06: :sm06:


I was never allowed to wear trousers. The first thing I bought with my first Army pay!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> His nsme is Squish and he is the newest of our neighbours 3 cats. He asleep on the sofa.


He so looks like a Squish.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello all.. When I got up this morning I was really tired and I thought I mite just stay off from going to s and b. Anyway, by the time came round I decided I would. I'm very fickle! Isn't there a song about being fickle? It's a lovely word. Fickle, when any ways that what I was. When I got there, there was only Marilyn with my sudokus that's sits with our little group. She'd brought me my sudokus and another girl brought me a good book to read. It was our leaders birthday and she looked quite peed off because we never gave it a thought. ????
> 
> Can you remember Kathleen who died a few months ago? Well her daughter caught Marilyn in the street and gave her a trinket dish for me of Kathleen's, she says she knows Kathleen would want me to have something of hers, and she's so right. I've put it on my little table, and when I walk in the room and see it, I shall think of her. I still haven't come to grips with her not coming any more. We loved her to bits.
> 
> Margaret went out with John shopping I think,but I must say, I enjoyed it today. It wasn't at all noisy, nobody was mixing up all the money like what they do every week. I forgot to take my purse so owe for two weeks next week.
> 
> That's about it for today. The weather is rubbish with mist and rain, I think it's been 15C today. Not too cold. I'm catching up now, love yawl. Xx


That was a nice thought from Kathleen's daughter.

I cannot believe that France has 40 degrees. They are only just over the channel. It's nice here, but not June warmth.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Where's he got this one from Josephine, it's not the one next door. Your house is becoming a house for waifs and strays....well, you had me didn't you? I think mr p is looking well and relaxed in the photo. And your spinning wheel looks bigger than I first thought. I've got a busy day Saturday too. Richards 21st.


Mine's busy as well. Armed Forces Day though I'm not ready for it totally!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> This is Sam & Matt at the end of the London to Brighton cycle ride last weekend, about 58 miles, so proud of them!! Cycling obviously doesn't run in the family, although DH used to cycle 10 miles to work every day so she must get it from him!!


DH's father was a racing cyclist. He also collected old bikes and left DH his collection of 22. DH never cycles anywhere. All our grandchildren do.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I think so too! I think this is the third time they've done it, I envy them their fitness but they work hard at it!! xxxx


They knew what they were in for then. Good for them.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> LoL, maybe. We wore only skirts growing up and I always found it uncomfortable to ride in a skirt. I just didn't like it.


That was part of my problem I suspect. Riding a bike side saddle is somewhat hard as well! But skirts are not clever even riding normally.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I got to have my Rosebud for a few hours yesterday ????❤
> She's so sweet y'all, just fun and Cuddly at this age.


What a lovely picture.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and warm Surrey. Lots of rain overnight, but none of the thunder and lightening that was promised. The garden smellss gorgeous.
> 
> Chaos yesterday was just that with bags or yarn bombing and boxes for workshops all over the lounge, but everything is more or less sorted and everyone knows what they are doing.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven this morning. Then this afternoon I am going to wash some of my new fleece that I bought, it has been soaking overnight.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


We were looking forward to being woken by thunder and lightning, but they never came.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We were looking forward to being woken by thunder and lightning, but they never came.


Had a bit of thunder this morning but now the sun is coming out, whether it will stay is another matter. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's foggy. Yesterday had misty showers all day which was quite refreshing after our HOT HOT weekend. Then we had awesome thunderstorms last night with enough rain that parts of Toronto are flooded.
I'm on vacation this week. So yesterday I was under a tree at Peterborough's Little Lake knitting. Then in the afternoon I had to go to the bank to argue with a teller who convinced me again that the bank that I used to use is incompetent. By mistake I made a payment to my old account and I'm trying to get the money back to my current bank. Apparently I have to call head office because I don't have a current account (It was current enough to accept my money) So I will be calling them tonight, after I come back from the beach.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a bit of thunder this morning but now the sun is coming out, whether it will stay is another matter. xx


Still waiting for my sun. The fog is getting lighter.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> That was part of my problem I suspect. Riding a bike side saddle is somewhat hard as well! But skirts are not clever even riding normally.


I was only ever given boy's bikes with the bar across the top. It was difficult with dress or pants.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I was never allowed to wear trousers. The first thing I bought with my first Army pay!


I was allowed polyester pants, but wanted blue jeans so much. I bugged my parents until they finally relented when I was 13. Although I wasn't allowed to have tight jeans so I got jeans that were about 2 sizes too large, but they were blue jeans. So much easier for climbing trees and they were pretty indestructible.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and warm Surrey. Lots of rain overnight, but none of the thunder and lightening that was promised. The garden smellss gorgeous.
> 
> Chaos yesterday was just that with bags or yarn bombing and boxes for workshops all over the lounge, but everything is more or less sorted and everyone knows what they are doing.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven this morning. Then this afternoon I am going to wash some of my new fleece that I bought, it has been soaking overnight.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday. That does sound like enjoyable chaos.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, well everything's back to normal, it's raining. :sm16: hopefully it will clear the air a bit and I shall be able to breathe. Last day here so will have to pack everything up again and load the car, but might leave that to see if it stops raining. Won't be sad to leave this place, way too noisy especially now we have neighbours on both sides (who get up way too early for my liking). I know, I heard every movement this morning. Hope you all have a sunny Tuesday. xx


You're getting closer to your new home with each move.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I got to have my Rosebud for a few hours yesterday ????❤
> She's so sweet y'all, just fun and Cuddly at this age.


I never thought of getting a shot of DD's feet when she was little.
Baby feet are cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is Sam & Matt at the end of the London to Brighton cycle ride last weekend, about 58 miles, so proud of them!! Cycling obviously doesn't run in the family, although DH used to cycle 10 miles to work every day so she must get it from him!!


Nice way to cross the finish line.
My bicycle hasn't come out of the garage for two years now. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello all.. When I got up this morning I was really tired and I thought I mite just stay off from going to s and b. Anyway, by the time came round I decided I would. I'm very fickle! Isn't there a song about being fickle? It's a lovely word. Fickle, when any ways that what I was. When I got there, there was only Marilyn with my sudokus that's sits with our little group. She'd brought me my sudokus and another girl brought me a good book to read. It was our leaders birthday and she looked quite peed off because we never gave it a thought. ????
> 
> Can you remember Kathleen who died a few months ago? Well her daughter caught Marilyn in the street and gave her a trinket dish for me of Kathleen's, she says she knows Kathleen would want me to have something of hers, and she's so right. I've put it on my little table, and when I walk in the room and see it, I shall think of her. I still haven't come to grips with her not coming any more. We loved her to bits.
> 
> Margaret went out with John shopping I think,but I must say, I enjoyed it today. It wasn't at all noisy, nobody was mixing up all the money like what they do every week. I forgot to take my purse so owe for two weeks next week.
> 
> That's about it for today. The weather is rubbish with mist and rain, I think it's been 15C today. Not too cold. I'm catching up now, love yawl. Xx


That's nice that Kathleen's daughter gave you the trinket dish.
it would be nice if S & B would be quieter every other meeting.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has a new friend. Made himself completely at home on the sofa.


 :sm08: Keep him :sm08: 
Obviously Bentley needs his new friend.


----------



## nitz8catz

I forgot to post where I was knitting yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. The breeze is starting to pick up so the fog is going.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's foggy. Yesterday had misty showers all day which was quite refreshing after our HOT HOT weekend. Then we had awesome thunderstorms last night with enough rain that parts of Toronto are flooded.
> I'm on vacation this week. So yesterday I was under a tree at Peterborough's Little Lake knitting. Then in the afternoon I had to go to the bank to argue with a teller who convinced me again that the bank that I used to use is incompetent. By mistake I made a payment to my old account and I'm trying to get the money back to my current bank. Apparently I have to call head office because I don't have a current account (It was current enough to accept my money) So I will be calling them tonight, after I come back from the beach.


A mixed sort of a day then, hope it all turns out successful. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to post where I was knitting yesterday.


Very relaxing. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Today the sun is shining after several days of rain, gray, and gloom. YEAH! 
Happy Taco Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh my lasagna sounds awesome ❣❣❣❣❣❣????????????????????????





London Girl said:


> Doesn't it just?!! I may have to make one for dinner tomorrow!! xxxx


Not sure if I have already posted this, If so, here it is again! ????????
DD5 cooked two of the meals while I was visiting her, and one of them was Lasagna, wilt grated carrot and zucchini cooked in the meat sauce, Riccoto in the layers between the meat and the lasagne sheets, them a 3 mix of grated cheese; and it was absolutely delicious.
DH is making it for us, for tomorrow night! I hope it is as good as DD's version! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Pigs will fly before that happens. xx :sm16: :sm16:


So sorry for that. DH had to take over the cooking, when I went to work, and he stayed at home, to raise the kids, and do all of the house stuff. ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today the sun is shining after several days of rain, gray, and gloom. YEAH!
> Happy Taco Tuesday everyone.


Good morning, wondered where you had got to, did you have a good night? So that's where the sun has got to, had a lovely but hot, muggy day yesterday and woke up this morning to pouring rain, has stopped now for the moment and the sun tried to come out, but not very hard and now it's clouding over again. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to post where I was knitting yesterday.


Looks like a lovely place to spend a day knitting.
:sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, here I am back from Stephens. I called into the crem and checked to see if the flowers were still good and I reckon they should be until Thursday when I go again.
> 
> I bought some geranium plants for a pot I have in the front garden. I've never touched anything since Albert left me, so I just felt, the other day that it was maybe time to plant a pot. I know I can't do gardening as I used to, but pots should be ok.
> 
> Stephen went diving at six am. And they decided to swim under Saltburn pier. It used to be double the size and has a really good history to it if anyone wants to read up on it. Anyway they saw the old part of it that's not been seen for a couple of hundred years, I think I've got this right, but then again I might not! So shoot me!
> 
> I had braised steak for lunch and I had a great lie in the bath this afternoon. This week will be a busy one. Marg isn't going to s and b tomorrow, but I'm going to wait till tomorrow to see if I am. On Saturday Richard is 21 and wants the family and half a dozen mates to have a BBQ in the garden, I hope the weathers ok. It's also grandad Keith's birthday, he is 79. The next day is sues birthday , if you can believe it I haven't even got a birthday card for anyone else. I've tried alsorts to get Richard to have a watch, or a gold bracelet, but he only would like the money. When he was 18 he got his extra money, so I can't do it for 21 as well. And he's fine about it, I don't think they are boys who really care very much, as long as they are fed, watered and put out to air... A bit like my geraniums really.
> 
> I'm sure that's all my news for today. Not been too good with sudokus today, I get days like that when my mind refuses to be logical. Hahaha. Love yawl....


Happy belated Birthday to Richard.????????????????
Susan I hope you had a good Saturday, and the remainder of the weekend, and I hope Richard enjoyed his birthday!
But of course he would have, his most favorite person was there! xxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ps.. Just had an email from a girl that goes to s and b. Seemingly, a woman that used to sit with us has died this morning. She was in a home and she's been poorly for a few years. We are dropping off like flies over here. It will be a release for her to be honest.


That's so sad, that is now 3 lost from S & B, I hope the remainder of the members are feeling fit and Sprightly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and bright Surrey. All the washing was done yesterday and I wound a great big basket of wool into small balls ready for the craft workshops sorted out some needles and crochet hooks.
> 
> Mr P has cleaned up my spinning wheel and will go and get some wax to give it a polish.
> 
> Nothing much planned today except sorting out fabric for the workshops.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx





Islander said:


> The Ashford Trads are very lovely to spin on, it was my first wheel and I wish sometimes I still had one. Some of my wheels have nylon bearings that don't require oil at all. I like Graphite lubricant better as it doesn't gum up the bobbins or leave stains on the wood. I know you are going to be really happy with your wheel! Hugs xoxoox


My first wheel was also the Ashford Trad, but it wasn't the right wheel for me, and I had terrible trouble spinning anything decent, ouhv I bought a double treadle, and my spinning abiliby improved exponentially, from the day that wheel was delivered to me. Now I have 3 working spinning wheels, I haven't begun to use the
latest aquiston yet, but when I decide what I want to spin on it, then I will begin to use that one! oxoxoxo :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to post where I was knitting yesterday.


That is lovely!


----------



## binkbrice

I need to get moving as my sis is coming over today YAY!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We have a week of light rain coming, so refreshing as watering is becoming a grind. The ravens are watching the woodpecker hole pretty closely now and Mr J seems to think the fate of the little ones is in jeopardy. Lazy Sunday, think I'll make a rhubarb custard pie. xoxox


Did the Raven get the baby Woodpeckers, or did someone save them? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have never been able to ride a bike, we lived on a very busy road when I was young and my M & D were afraid I get mashed. DH tried to teach me on his niece's bike and then later, on DD's bike but it's not for me, give me 4 wheels any day!! xxxxx


Once I learned to balance adequately, and got the bike to stay upright, I loved to ride, and a group of us would ride around the country, and head to a friends` home, then head back to our respective homes, totally energised.
I don't ride any more, I did actually try to ride a few years ago, but my balance is severely flawed, and I didn't feel at all comfortable on the bike, so we donated them to the local high school, because there was a program there, teaching the students how to maintain, biuld or repair; their own bikes, or possibly begin a small business for Bicycles and the Repair of Bicycles.
We never did hear what happened with those bikes, which of course, I think it was very rude of the Co-ordinator! ???? ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Isn't that just a sweet pic ð


I agree, it is a wonderful photo!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on getting out and about Judi and enjoy your caravan. xx


Thanks Josephine, unfortunately it wasn't a caravan trip, I was visiting my youngest DD for 4 days, and she shouted me into the Mind, Body & Spirit Fair.
While we were here, I had my Palm read, a Deep Tissue Massage, and I also got a Henna Tattoo, which worked out much better than I thought it would.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Great you're getting out and about, I like it when you go off on trips as you sometimes mention places we visited while we there there like Murray Bridge. xx


Wow, I didn't think any one from Connections would have been there. I don't know if this will be possible, but I will try to get a couple of photos of the town, and surrounds! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny, very hot and muggy Norfolk, just not used to this weather, got the front door and back door open to try and create a draught. Today our sellers should be signing their bit of the contract so things are slowly moving ahead. Nothing planned today except try and acclimatise. Enjoy your Monday :sm16: xx


I hope you are having an enjoyable Tuesday, and I hope the shift to your new home is very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Happy to hear you are making good use of your home on wheels!!! xx


Yes, we are planning on doing something on a Monthly basis. We will definitely be seeing much more of the country, while we remain fot and healthy enough. 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was never allowed to wear trousers. The first thing I bought with my first Army pay!


I thought it was just me! My dad absolutely refused to allow me to have any and I've many a time been up a ladder helping him point a brick wall or sitting on the curb cleaning car engine parts in a pretty dress! He finally relented when I was going to school camp when I was 13!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We were looking forward to being woken by thunder and lightning, but they never came.


Nor here!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I need to get moving as my sis is coming over today YAY!


Have a great day. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's foggy. Yesterday had misty showers all day which was quite refreshing after our HOT HOT weekend. Then we had awesome thunderstorms last night with enough rain that parts of Toronto are flooded.
> I'm on vacation this week. So yesterday I was under a tree at Peterborough's Little Lake knitting. Then in the afternoon I had to go to the bank to argue with a teller who convinced me again that the bank that I used to use is incompetent. By mistake I made a payment to my old account and I'm trying to get the money back to my current bank. Apparently I have to call head office because I don't have a current account (It was current enough to accept my money) So I will be calling them tonight, after I come back from the beach.


Good luck with the bank and enjoy your well earned break!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Girls, good evening, our weather is disgusting. Thick mist and ng with rain, and 12C. It's not like flaming June at all. I hope it's better for the weekend parties. 

I went to over 60s today, I was feeling a bit like staying off but I went. I won, $2, and...pkt of new raspberry and white chocolate mcvitie biscuits. Some crispie cakes and some tunnocks chocolate tea cakes. Wonderful. I was well satisfied.
Apart from that I've not seen a anyone, marg has a couple of friends staying over and Karen is babysitting with Andrew their grandson Grayson. He is stopping overnight for the very first time. 

I've not got any more news. I must go and get some money and some birthday cards tomorrow. It's my very last time in a town to get three tomorrow. I hope you are all coping and are having better weather than me. Louvre yawl xxx I'm catching up.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I never thought of getting a shot of DD's feet when she was little.
> Baby feet are cute.


When Jake was born, Matt took a photo of his feet, blew it up to about 24" x 36", tinted it purplish, put it on canvas and it still hangs over their fireplace. It is so blown up it's hard to see it baby feet, it looks like sand dunes!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to post where I was knitting yesterday.


That looks very peaceful and relaxing, just what you need!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Wow, I didn't think any one from Connections would have been there. I don't know if this will be possible, but I will try to get a couple of photos of the town, and surrounds! xoxoxo


 A nice picnic area on the Murray and found this just up-river. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Not sure if I have already posted this, If so, here it is again! ????????
> DD5 cooked two of the meals while I was visiting her, and one of them was Lasagna, wilt grated carrot and zucchini cooked in the meat sauce, Riccoto in the layers between the meat and the lasagne sheets, them a 3 mix of grated cheese; and it was absolutely delicious.
> DH is making it for us, for tomorrow night! I hope it is as good as DD's version! ????????????????


I made one on Sunday which I thought was lovely. I asked DH what he thought - 8/10. He's not the most diplomatic of men!! Serves him right that he had leftovers of it on Monday!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Josephine, unfortunately it wasn't a caravan trip, I was visiting my youngest DD for 4 days, and she shouted me into the Mind, Body & Spirit Fair.
> While we were here, I had my Palm read, a Deep Tissue Massage, and I also got a Henna Tattoo, which worked out much better than I thought it would.


Very pretty, how long will it last?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Girls, good evening, our weather is disgusting. Thick mist and ng with rain, and 12C. It's not like flaming June at all. I hope it's better for the weekend parties.
> 
> I went to over 60s today, I was feeling a bit like staying off but I went. I won, $2, and...pkt of new raspberry and white chocolate mcvitie biscuits. Some crispie cakes and some tunnocks chocolate tea cakes. Wonderful. I was well satisfied.
> Apart from that I've not seen a anyone, marg has a couple of friends staying over and Karen is babysitting with Andrew their grandson Grayson. He is stopping overnight for the very first time.
> 
> I've not got any more news. I must go and get some money and some birthday cards tomorrow. It's my very last time in a town to get three tomorrow. I hope you are all coping and are having better weather than me. Louvre yawl xxx I'm catching up.


Nice winnings! That's you stocked up with goodies for a while!! xx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Happy belated Birthday to Richard.????????????????
> Susan I hope you had a good Saturday, and the remainder of the weekend, and I hope Richard enjoyed his birthday!
> But of course he would have, his most favorite person was there! xxoxoxo


It's not until this Saturday judi, thanx. Sues is on Sunday. His other grandads is the same day as is so it's going to be hectic. I'm going to try and work it that I only stay one night. If I stay most of Sunday I could come home in the afternoon. I shall play it by ear. Some of his friends are coming but I said he didn't need me there when they all there. It was a silly thing to say. He said he did. Those boys just love their grandma Susan. I feel very privileged.


----------



## grandma susan

This is my new biscuit


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## grandma susan

I hive up


----------



## grandma susan

Now


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Now


Yeh. Looks scrummy xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Now


That looks delicious, enjoy


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> That looks delicious, enjoy


Hi Rebecca how you doing, when do you break up for the Summer? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> A nice picnic area on the Murray and found this just up-river. xx


Wonderful!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Now


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca how you doing, when do you break up for the Summer? xx


I'm ok, struggling a bit with the end of year stuff. We break up on the 4th of July and have an inset day on the Friday.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I'm ok, struggling a bit with the end of year stuff. We break up on the 4th of July and have an inset day on the Friday.


And what a relief it will be to get through the next several days! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to post where I was knitting yesterday.


HOW gorgeous is that!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Thanks Josephine, unfortunately it wasn't a caravan trip, I was visiting my youngest DD for 4 days, and she shouted me into the Mind, Body & Spirit Fair.
> While we were here, I had my Palm read, a Deep Tissue Massage, and I also got a Henna Tattoo, which worked out much better than I thought it would.


Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## linkan

Today was so nice with my sister! She made me spaghetti and razzleberry pie????


----------



## linkan

Annnnd happy birthday hon hon is 46 today. Jen and her DH gave him a great surprise. Cletus the puppy ????
He was surprised and so happy ????

I got home from picking him up right at midnight, so it was perfect timing.


----------



## linkan

Funny my front porch looks pretty in this light lol.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I'm ok, struggling a bit with the end of year stuff. We break up on the 4th of July and have an inset day on the Friday.


Oh yes the manic end of term, still not long to go now then weeks of R & R. xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has a new friend. Made himself completely at home on the sofa.


How old is that cat, it looks like quite a young kitten! Will you keep him? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hmmm wonder what that says about me I was always on mine and in a skirt no less :sm06: :sm06:


I never wore anything that remotely resembled a dress, unless it couldn't be avoided, so riding was no problem for me! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, busy packing up, it's amazing how much you spread out in a month, speak to you later, have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is Sam & Matt at the end of the London to Brighton cycle ride last weekend, about 58 miles, so proud of them!! Cycling obviously doesn't run in the family, although DH used to cycle 10 miles to work every day so she must get it from him!!


Well done to both of them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm sure that's one of your fleecy bits!!! xxxx


 :sm06: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I got to have my Rosebud for a few hours yesterday ????❤
> She's so sweet y'all, just fun and Cuddly at this age.


Such cute little feet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Ikr ..I love em.. I have a shot of sweet peas feet when she was tiny too.


So you have a "baby foot fetish"? :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Girls, good evening, our weather is disgusting. Thick mist and ng with rain, and 12C. It's not like flaming June at all. I hope it's better for the weekend parties.
> 
> I went to over 60s today, I was feeling a bit like staying off but I went. I won, $2, and...pkt of new raspberry and white chocolate mcvitie biscuits. Some crispie cakes and some tunnocks chocolate tea cakes. Wonderful. I was well satisfied.
> Apart from that I've not seen a anyone, marg has a couple of friends staying over and Karen is babysitting with Andrew their grandson Grayson. He is stopping overnight for the very first time.
> 
> I've not got any more news. I must go and get some money and some birthday cards tomorrow. It's my very last time in a town to get three tomorrow. I hope you are all coping and are having better weather than me. Louvre yawl xxx I'm catching up.


Wow ❣ you really won the lot this time. Now you've some tasty sweets to nibble while you do your suduko???? .

I don't know if you remember, I was telling someone on here that my parents have instituted a wonderful tradition in our family for birthdays. You get a card with your age in cash. 
DH is 46 today so he will likely receive a card in the mail today with $46. enclosed ???? 
It's a sweet gesture from them and you get a dollar raise each year lol ????

I don't envy your choices trying to buy a young man gifts these days, it's so difficult! This year for Mr.E I intend to get creative with the cash and fold bills into flowers and give him the boquet????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, well everything's back to normal, it's raining. :sm16: hopefully it will clear the air a bit and I shall be able to breathe. Last day here so will have to pack everything up again and load the car, but might leave that to see if it stops raining. Won't be sad to leave this place, way too noisy especially now we have neighbours on both sides (who get up way too early for my liking). I know, I heard every movement this morning. Hope you all have a sunny Tuesday. xx


Is your new home very close to any other houses? I know you will have neighbours, but I hope the houses aren't too close to each other! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Such cute little feet! xoxoxo


????????????????????????
Of course lol ❣❣ who doesn't love those little toes. 
Nah, seriously they grow up so fast and those tiny feet disappear. And hands! 
I love getting close up shots of their fat cheeks and tiny toes , and the way they hold their hands. 
I always try to capture those things. I made Julz a photo book for her first Christmas with sweet pea and it told a story about a princess.. the cover was those little feet, it was so cute. I got it through Shutterfly.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I was never allowed to wear trousers. The first thing I bought with my first Army pay!


I always had some sort of trousers on, from a very young age, but they were those brinylon things, that were just plain ugly! I got my first pair of jeans when I was 15, and when I got home with them, I thought mum was going to make me take them back to the shop; because they where boys jeans! Girls jeans were available then, but they were shaped the same as those jodpurs, the horse riding pants, which were totally the wrong shape and they were also for too short in the legs! Thankfully, mum let me keep them! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We were looking forward to being woken by thunder and lightning, but they never came.


We had a really good Thunder storm, and a huge Rainfall, a few weeks back! I'm hoping that we will get another thunder storm soon, and that will give us more rain!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to post where I was knitting yesterday.


A beautiful spot for knitting! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> How old is that cat, it looks like quite a young kitten! Will you keep him? xoxoxo


He is about 3 months old. He is next doors cat, but now all the doors are open the cats wander in an out of each others houses. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> A nice picnic area on the Murray and found this just up-river. xx


I have been on one of those, when I was 18, it was a good trip too!
I don't know how close my niece lives to the river, but I will see if we can have a look, on the day we head home, or even before her party! 
I think I have only passed through there, about 25 years ago, when DD4 was 6, and DD5 was 4! Time to visit the region again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Very pretty, how long will it last?


I think the woman said it would last 2-3 weeks. All of the glitter and Henna is gone now, and the stained image remains, and it has turned out much better than I thought it would. 
This one was a trial one for me. Now that I know it last longer than a day, I will get a larger one, next time I go to the BMS Fair, and think about what design I want next time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> It's not until this Saturday judi, thanx. Sues is on Sunday. His other grandads is the same day as is so it's going to be hectic. I'm going to try and work it that I only stay one night. If I stay most of Sunday I could come home in the afternoon. I shall play it by ear. Some of his friends are coming but I said he didn't need me there when they all there. It was a silly thing to say. He said he did. Those boys just love their grandma Susan. I feel very privileged.


You are more important to them, then anyone else! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Now


was it as tasty, as it looks? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Today was so nice with my sister! She made me spaghetti and razzleberry pie????


It is great to spend time with one's sisters! I will be seeing my younger sister next month, at her daughter's home; but my older sister is about 2 days away, so Iwon't see her for awhile yet, but I try to keep in touch with her, by phone! Talking is almost as good as seeing her! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Annnnd happy birthday hon hon is 46 today. Jen and her DH gave him a great surprise. Cletus the puppy ????
> He was surprised and so happy ????
> 
> I got home from picking him up right at midnight, so it was perfect timing.


He looks very happy! Tell him Happy Birthday from Australia! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> He is about 3 months old. He is next doors cat, but now all the doors are open the cats wander in an out of each others houses. xx


He is beautiful. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Now


Well done! It looks yummy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Annnnd happy birthday hon hon is 46 today. Jen and her DH gave him a great surprise. Cletus the puppy ????
> He was surprised and so happy ????
> 
> I got home from picking him up right at midnight, so it was perfect timing.


Awww! Do you mean you have Cletus now? Hope you're ok with that but better than Jen & her DH struggling to look after him! xxx


----------



## Xiang

I think have now caught up with everyone now, and it is time forme to sign off! 
So I hope everyone has a great day, and wonderful weather!

Good Night all! xoxoxo ☀????????


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and cooler London! At 6 am this morning when I woke up, I thought I might take myself off to the coast on the train but it really isn't nice enough so I am off out to get some errands done instead! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). We just had thunderstorms roll through and the air is muggy. Today will be all sun and humidity. I'm going to the beach again.
Yesterday has some misty rain but nothing that the trees couldn't protect me from.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cooler London! At 6 am this morning when I woke up, I thought I might take myself off to the coast on the train but it really isn't nice enough so I am off out to get some errands done instead! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxx


I could take a train to the coast as well but it costs $3000 and takes 2 days. It also only leaves on Thursday and comes back on Tuesday arriving in Cobourg on Wednesday and I have to be back to work on Tuesday morning. I think I'll just stick to the local beaches. I have a few to choose from.
And those errands really need to get done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think have now caught up with everyone now, and it is time forme to sign off!
> So I hope everyone has a great day, and wonderful weather!
> 
> Good Night all! xoxoxo ☀????????


Good night Judi, sleep well.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). We just had thunderstorms roll through and the air is muggy. Today will be all sun and humidity. I'm going to the beach again.
> Yesterday has some misty rain but nothing that the trees couldn't protect me from.


Very nice and even nicer!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I could take a train to the coast as well but it costs $3000 and takes 2 days. It also only leaves on Thursday and comes back on Tuesday arriving in Cobourg on Wednesday and I have to be back to work on Tuesday morning. I think I'll just stick to the local beaches. I have a few to choose from.
> And those errands really need to get done.


Wow, that's one big country you live in!! It would have taken about 90 minutes and cost about £20!! I shall be near the Thames shortly so I'll make do with that!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> He is about 3 months old. He is next doors cat, but now all the doors are open the cats wander in an out of each others houses. xx


If we left the doors open, our house would be full of squirrels and chipmunks and the cats would probably be chasing birds in the back yard.


----------



## jinx

Not to mention flies, mosquitoes, wasps, bees etc. Thank goodness for storm and screen doors.


nitz8catz said:


> If we left the doors open, our house would be full of squirrels and chipmunks and the cats would probably be chasing birds in the back yard.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Annnnd happy birthday hon hon is 46 today. Jen and her DH gave him a great surprise. Cletus the puppy ????
> He was surprised and so happy ????
> 
> I got home from picking him up right at midnight, so it was perfect timing.


That tail is a blur. Happy puppy and happy DH. Happy birthday to him from Canada.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Today was so nice with my sister! She made me spaghetti and razzleberry pie????


What's a razzleberry?


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I'm ok, struggling a bit with the end of year stuff. We break up on the 4th of July and have an inset day on the Friday.


Usually I have to share the beach with the summer school kids, but the primary schools are still in until the end of this week. This is the latest that they have held classes.
Hopefully you will get everything done before the break.


----------



## nitz8catz

Lake Ontario temperature 14'C . Georgian bay temperature 7'C . This is why the breeze off the lakes are so cool even on hot muggy days.
Flooding is still a problem. A lot of low lying campgrounds run by the province are flooded, and some trails are closed. The lakeshore trail in Port Hope is "waved" out again. High waves have thrown gravel and debris all over the trail. The beach that I was at yesterday also had high water. The lifeguard stand is not normally in the water.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Now


I hope you enjoyed that yummy morsel.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It's not until this Saturday judi, thanx. Sues is on Sunday. His other grandads is the same day as is so it's going to be hectic. I'm going to try and work it that I only stay one night. If I stay most of Sunday I could come home in the afternoon. I shall play it by ear. Some of his friends are coming but I said he didn't need me there when they all there. It was a silly thing to say. He said he did. Those boys just love their grandma Susan. I feel very privileged.


Of course they want their Grandma Susan there to help them celebrate.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A nice picnic area on the Murray and found this just up-river. xx


There is a cruise ship in Peterborough that goes up and down the river and rides up and down on the lift lock. I've never been on. I'll have to see if I can get tickets.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> When Jake was born, Matt took a photo of his feet, blew it up to about 24" x 36", tinted it purplish, put it on canvas and it still hangs over their fireplace. It is so blown up it's hard to see it baby feet, it looks like sand dunes!!


So, very artistic. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Girls, good evening, our weather is disgusting. Thick mist and ng with rain, and 12C. It's not like flaming June at all. I hope it's better for the weekend parties.
> 
> I went to over 60s today, I was feeling a bit like staying off but I went. I won, $2, and...pkt of new raspberry and white chocolate mcvitie biscuits. Some crispie cakes and some tunnocks chocolate tea cakes. Wonderful. I was well satisfied.
> Apart from that I've not seen a anyone, marg has a couple of friends staying over and Karen is babysitting with Andrew their grandson Grayson. He is stopping overnight for the very first time.
> 
> I've not got any more news. I must go and get some money and some birthday cards tomorrow. It's my very last time in a town to get three tomorrow. I hope you are all coping and are having better weather than me. Louvre yawl xxx I'm catching up.


We went from cool spring to blazing hot and muggy summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good luck with the bank and enjoy your well earned break!! xxx


No luck with the bank and I haven't been able to call head office yet. There's some info that I have to get from my old basement computer before I call.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Josephine, unfortunately it wasn't a caravan trip, I was visiting my youngest DD for 4 days, and she shouted me into the Mind, Body & Spirit Fair.
> While we were here, I had my Palm read, a Deep Tissue Massage, and I also got a Henna Tattoo, which worked out much better than I thought it would.


Very nice and sparkly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Very nice and even nicer!!


Thanks, I'll probably go to the same place today. There is a picnic shelter that I can duck under if the thunderstorms show up.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get packed.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> There is a cruise ship in Peterborough that goes up and down the river and rides up and down on the lift lock. I've never been on. I'll have to see if I can get tickets.


That would be a very cool thing to do, I'd love it!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). We just had thunderstorms roll through and the air is muggy. Today will be all sun and humidity. I'm going to the beach again.
> Yesterday has some misty rain but nothing that the trees couldn't protect me from.


Love the colours, who needs the coast when you've got places like that. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the colours, who needs the coast when you've got places like that. xx


Hello!! Where are you? Hope the leaving went ok and nothing has been left behind! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello!! Where are you? Hope the leaving went ok and nothing has been left behind! xxxx


Premier Inn, King's Lynn, don't think we left anything behind apart from a bad impression no doubt.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). We just had thunderstorms roll through and the air is muggy. Today will be all sun and humidity. I'm going to the beach again.
> Yesterday has some misty rain but nothing that the trees couldn't protect me from.


love the knitting and the view. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> There is a cruise ship in Peterborough that goes up and down the river and rides up and down on the lift lock. I've never been on. I'll have to see if I can get tickets.


Nice boat and that is some lock. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Premier Inn, King's Lynn, don't think we left anything behind apart from a bad impression no doubt.xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's stopped raining, being misty, and the temp has gone up and the sun is shining. It's 19.40 so I'm in bed at Stephens. I had to go shopping today to get some cards for the birthday people. It costs a fortune for cards, I'm thinking of stopping to buy them. I'd rather give them the money????Baa humbug.

Richard has got his degree results today. He's got a 2.1 and that's good so I'm told and I'm so proud of him, and grandad Albert would be too. Who knows? Maybe Albert does know. 

I've got to call at Asda tomorrow as I need a couple of bottles of alcohol for the birthday people . Then I'm done. 
A few months ago Stephen fitted a safe in my cupboard and it's refused to open a couple of times. It did that this morning. I'll be in Queer Street if it refuses to open when my purse is in. 

I went in to see Karen this morning and her leg is all swollen up again, and cracked skin that looks so sore. I know she can't feel it but it is so swollen. They just keep changing her anti biotics. Andrew was cross with the doctor so they've decided they'll try and get to the bottom of it. They are sending her to a hospice for some tests.they are going to see if she has lymphoma , I think that's the word. She just sits and takes it. She is so strong.

That's about my lot tonight. I'm going to try and show you the trinket plate I got from Kathleen. Soon anyway! Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

This is the plate from kathleen


----------



## grandma susan

Plate


----------



## grandma susan

Plate


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Annnnd happy birthday hon hon is 46 today. Jen and her DH gave him a great surprise. Cletus the puppy ????
> He was surprised and so happy ????
> 
> I got home from picking him up right at midnight, so it was perfect timing.


Happy birthday cletus's daddy.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> was it as tasty, as it looks? xoxoxo


Oooooooo yes it was. I've got three left. Mmmmmmmm I don't feel guilty not sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Plate


That's a lovely little dish. And, congratulations to Richard! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). We just had thunderstorms roll through and the air is muggy. Today will be all sun and humidity. I'm going to the beach again.
> Yesterday has some misty rain but nothing that the trees couldn't protect me from.


It looks lovely there. You and June amaze me the way you take yourselves off on your own and enjoy the things you do. I still find it a bit daunting and I guess lack a little independence. I'm going to work on it though. I'm sure it will change.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> That's a lovely little dish. And, congratulations to Richard! xxxooo


THANKYOU Pam. Xxx. I had to chase him for a hug but grandma won, as always.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:



> THANKYOU Pam. Xxx. I had to chase him for a hug but grandma won, as always.


Good thing! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Awww! Do you mean you have Cletus now? Hope you're ok with that but better than Jen & her DH struggling to look after him! xxx


Yes he is ours now. I'm happy, I love him. He's a sweet boy. He's a baby though. Energetic and playful so freaking playful lol


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> He looks very happy! Tell him Happy Birthday from Australia! xoxoxo


Thanks ???? he said thank you as well.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). We just had thunderstorms roll through and the air is muggy. Today will be all sun and humidity. I'm going to the beach again.
> Yesterday has some misty rain but nothing that the trees couldn't protect me from.


Just beautiful ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Plate


Isn't that lovely ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> It looks lovely there. You and June amaze me the way you take yourselves off on your own and enjoy the things you do. I still find it a bit daunting and I guess lack a little independence. I'm going to work on it though. I'm sure it will change.


Of course it will change and you'll be champion of it. 
Happy birthday Richard, I'm early aren't I? It's this weekend right...
I've started buying cards at the Dollar tree store, everything in there is a dollar..I love that place. Leaves more money for the gift ????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> There is a cruise ship in Peterborough that goes up and down the river and rides up and down on the lift lock. I've never been on. I'll have to see if I can get tickets.


Beautiful. Glad you share the photos


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> We went from cool spring to blazing hot and muggy summer.


I was hoping your weather was good. We are having about 8 more days of rain, it was 86 degrees between the rain portions.


----------



## jollypolly

Funny...I told the lady selling tickets to benefit a scholarship fund to sell me the winning ticket and by gosh I won $25. Bought yarn of course. They were on sale really cheap so I got a bunch. Then had to stop to get a coffee on a new route and thought I'd get a lottery ticket so told her to sell me the winning one and she said when people say that they always lose. But I won $10. Very unusual because I never...Im saying 'really never' win.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Plate


That is lovely. I like the shape and designs on it.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Of course it will change and you'll be champion of it.
> Happy birthday Richard, I'm early aren't I? It's this weekend right...
> I've started buying cards at the Dollar tree store, everything in there is a dollar..I love that place. Leaves more money for the gift ????


I'm smiling because I was thinking the same about the Dollar Tree. The cards are really nice. I'd rather put a lottery ticket in the card with the gift.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Plate


It's lovely Susan


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I'm smiling because I was thinking the same about the Dollar Tree. The cards are really nice. I'd rather put a lottery ticket in the card with the gift.


I never win lottery tickets but I should give them as gifts! They would probably win big lol!!!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Funny my front porch looks pretty in this light lol.


Yours is pretty mine however needs loads of work done to it!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> What's a razzleberry?


It's raspberry and blackberry together!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> It's raspberry and blackberry together!


It's delicious. ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk, we're nearer the sea at the moment so expect it is a sea breeze. Not sure what is planned for the day but might go and spend some money, I intend to get all new bedding for our new house so might as well start now, if I can find room in the back of the car for anything else. Apart from that just waiting for tomorrow so we can move into our next rental and of course waiting for solicitors. Have a good day and the weather is doing what you want it to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, and I think we must have Jacky's sea breeze as it is quite windy here. Washed some of the fleece yesterday, it is looking much better. I can still feel some lanolin but I've been told that it is better for spinning if there is some lanolin in it. It still needs carding before I can spin with it.

Got some laundry to do today and then this evening I have to take my bike and stuff down to the Library and then this evening we are yarn bombing the Library garden. Luckily the forecast is dry and sunny over the next week so the Arts Fest should be good as there are quite a few outdoor events planned.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's stopped raining, being misty, and the temp has gone up and the sun is shining. It's 19.40 so I'm in bed at Stephens. I had to go shopping today to get some cards for the birthday people. It costs a fortune for cards, I'm thinking of stopping to buy them. I'd rather give them the money????Baa humbug.
> 
> Richard has got his degree results today. He's got a 2.1 and that's good so I'm told and I'm so proud of him, and grandad Albert would be too. Who knows? Maybe Albert does know.
> 
> I've got to call at Asda tomorrow as I need a couple of bottles of alcohol for the birthday people . Then I'm done.
> A few months ago Stephen fitted a safe in my cupboard and it's refused to open a couple of times. It did that this morning. I'll be in Queer Street if it refuses to open when my purse is in.
> 
> I went in to see Karen this morning and her leg is all swollen up again, and cracked skin that looks so sore. I know she can't feel it but it is so swollen. They just keep changing her anti biotics. Andrew was cross with the doctor so they've decided they'll try and get to the bottom of it. They are sending her to a hospice for some tests.they are going to see if she has lymphoma , I think that's the word. She just sits and takes it. She is so strong.
> 
> That's about my lot tonight. I'm going to try and show you the trinket plate I got from Kathleen. Soon anyway! Hope you all had a good day.


Well done to Richard, that's a very good result, good for him!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Plate


Very sweet and a lovely memento!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It looks lovely there. You and June amaze me the way you take yourselves off on your own and enjoy the things you do. I still find it a bit daunting and I guess lack a little independence. I'm going to work on it though. I'm sure it will change.


After we came back from Cornwall, I took my mum out every Saturday until she died and I still find it a struggle to go out on my own but I am determined to do it or I'll just sit at home and get even fatter!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yes he is ours now. I'm happy, I love him. He's a sweet boy. He's a baby though. Energetic and playful so freaking playful lol


I'm sure you'll get him trained in time, he's a lucky boy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Funny...I told the lady selling tickets to benefit a scholarship fund to sell me the winning ticket and by gosh I won $25. Bought yarn of course. They were on sale really cheap so I got a bunch. Then had to stop to get a coffee on a new route and thought I'd get a lottery ticket so told her to sell me the winning one and she said when people say that they always lose. But I won $10. Very unusual because I never...Im saying 'really never' win.


So happy for you with your winnings, you deserve it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk, we're nearer the sea at the moment so expect it is a sea breeze. Not sure what is planned for the day but might go and spend some money, I intend to get all new bedding for our new house so might as well start now, if I can find room in the back of the car for anything else. Apart from that just waiting for tomorrow so we can move into our next rental and of course waiting for solicitors. Have a good day and the weather is doing what you want it to. xx


Hoping your patience holds out, not long now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, and I think we must have Jacky's sea breeze as it is quite windy here. Washed some of the fleece yesterday, it is looking much better. I can still feel some lanolin but I've been told that it is better for spinning if there is some lanolin in it. It still needs carding before I can spin with it.
> 
> Got some laundry to do today and then this evening I have to take my bike and stuff down to the Library and then this evening we are yarn bombing the Library garden. Luckily the forecast is dry and sunny over the next week so the Arts Fest should be good as there are quite a few outdoor events planned.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


30°C on Saturday, I hope any acrylic yarn doesn't melt in the sun!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good bright, sunny and warm morning from London! The gas man has just been to service our boiler and pronounced it in good working order! I plan to finish stripping the wallpaper in the kitchen, then I shall have some fun with the pressure washer and the patio and path in the back garden!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Nice and sunny. It's going up to 31'C (88'F). It was hot and muggy yesterday until a very quick moving storm came through. Not much rain but lots of wind that took leaves off the tree. I went up to the lookout hill in Peterborough to watch, but most of the storm went to the north. Lookout hill is a man made hill created when the Trent canal was dug out.
I was sitting at Roger's Cove while the new lifeguards were being trained. Lifeguard training has changed. They now have to do a check of their beaches for hypodermic needles before their shift. They found 1/2 a dozen at their training beach. As the trainer said, stuff floats down the river from town. They also were taught the symptoms of beaver fever and e-coli infections from dirty water. We never had to deal with those things years ago.
I'm really liking this cotton cardi. The cotton is soft as suede.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good bright, sunny and warm morning from London! The gas man has just been to service our boiler and pronounced it in good working order! I plan to finish stripping the wallpaper in the kitchen, then I shall have some fun with the pressure washer and the patio and path in the back garden!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


That's good that your boiler is working up to expectations.
Just be careful in the back garden. No injuries with cleaning up this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, and I think we must have Jacky's sea breeze as it is quite windy here. Washed some of the fleece yesterday, it is looking much better. I can still feel some lanolin but I've been told that it is better for spinning if there is some lanolin in it. It still needs carding before I can spin with it.
> 
> Got some laundry to do today and then this evening I have to take my bike and stuff down to the Library and then this evening we are yarn bombing the Library garden. Luckily the forecast is dry and sunny over the next week so the Arts Fest should be good as there are quite a few outdoor events planned.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
Have fun with the yarn bombing. I hope the weather continues to be dry.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk, we're nearer the sea at the moment so expect it is a sea breeze. Not sure what is planned for the day but might go and spend some money, I intend to get all new bedding for our new house so might as well start now, if I can find room in the back of the car for anything else. Apart from that just waiting for tomorrow so we can move into our next rental and of course waiting for solicitors. Have a good day and the weather is doing what you want it to. xx


I love sea breezes. I hope your solicitors get a move on so you can get into your new house sooner.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> What's a razzleberry?





binkbrice said:


> It's raspberry and blackberry together!


That sounds yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Funny...I told the lady selling tickets to benefit a scholarship fund to sell me the winning ticket and by gosh I won $25. Bought yarn of course. They were on sale really cheap so I got a bunch. Then had to stop to get a coffee on a new route and thought I'd get a lottery ticket so told her to sell me the winning one and she said when people say that they always lose. But I won $10. Very unusual because I never...Im saying 'really never' win.


Well done. I hope your winning streak continues.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yes he is ours now. I'm happy, I love him. He's a sweet boy. He's a baby though. Energetic and playful so freaking playful lol


Do you have a dog park nearby where he can run with other dogs. Might tire some of that energy out of him.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It looks lovely there. You and June amaze me the way you take yourselves off on your own and enjoy the things you do. I still find it a bit daunting and I guess lack a little independence. I'm going to work on it though. I'm sure it will change.


If I didn't go on my own, I'd be at home with a long list of chores. I do enough chores on the weekends, I don't want to do chores on vacation. (Is that bad of me?) I mean, how many times does the patio furniture need to be moved before it is in the correct location? 
I still feel self conscious eating in a restaurant by myself. 
Knitting helps. Almost every time I'm somewhere knitting, a fellow knitter comes up to me and starts talking. Yarn brings the world together.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Plate


That's pretty.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's stopped raining, being misty, and the temp has gone up and the sun is shining. It's 19.40 so I'm in bed at Stephens. I had to go shopping today to get some cards for the birthday people. It costs a fortune for cards, I'm thinking of stopping to buy them. I'd rather give them the money????Baa humbug.
> 
> Richard has got his degree results today. He's got a 2.1 and that's good so I'm told and I'm so proud of him, and grandad Albert would be too. Who knows? Maybe Albert does know.
> 
> I've got to call at Asda tomorrow as I need a couple of bottles of alcohol for the birthday people . Then I'm done.
> A few months ago Stephen fitted a safe in my cupboard and it's refused to open a couple of times. It did that this morning. I'll be in Queer Street if it refuses to open when my purse is in.
> 
> I went in to see Karen this morning and her leg is all swollen up again, and cracked skin that looks so sore. I know she can't feel it but it is so swollen. They just keep changing her anti biotics. Andrew was cross with the doctor so they've decided they'll try and get to the bottom of it. They are sending her to a hospice for some tests.they are going to see if she has lymphoma , I think that's the word. She just sits and takes it. She is so strong.
> 
> That's about my lot tonight. I'm going to try and show you the trinket plate I got from Kathleen. Soon anyway! Hope you all had a good day.


I get my cards from the Dollar store. I don't know too many people who save the cards they've received, so why spend a lot of money on something that will be thrown out.
I hope Stephen or someone can look at that safe. Maybe something is catching the door.
I hope the tests can find out what is wrong with Karen.
Congratulations to Richard.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Nice boat and that is some lock. xx


The hydraulic lock lifts boats 65 feet. It used to be the highest hydraulic lift lock. 
I can't get Google to tell me where the highest lift lock is now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> love the knitting and the view. xxx


Thanks. I wish I could knit as fast as I think I knit. This cardi would be done in no time at all. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the colours, who needs the coast when you've got places like that. xx


I think the province of Ontario is mostly water, so I can find beaches everywhere. I'm cheap though, I don't like paying for parking, and there must be flush toilets, not the stinky dump toilets.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> There is a cruise ship in Peterborough that goes up and down the river and rides up and down on the lift lock. I've never been on. I'll have to see if I can get tickets.





London Girl said:


> That would be a very cool thing to do, I'd love it!! xxxx


Unfortunately, all the tickets are booked for this week. I'll have to try next vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

I was going to go to the Bracebridge Fibre festival on Saturday but i need to get up at 6:30 am to get there and the Waterfront festival is on in Cobourg at the same time, so I think I might pass and go to the Waterfront Festival instead.
Knit Night tonight.
I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## jinx

Just make sure to be home before dark. ???????? You are very wise to keep active.



London Girl said:


> After we came back from Cornwall, I took my mum out every Saturday until she died and I still find it a struggle to go out on my own but I am determined to do it or I'll just sit at home and get even fatter!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Using a pressure washer might be very hard on your injured wrist. Do be careful. 


London Girl said:


> Good bright, sunny and warm morning from London! The gas man has just been to service our boiler and pronounced it in good working order! I plan to finish stripping the wallpaper in the kitchen, then I shall have some fun with the pressure washer and the patio and path in the back garden!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Nice and sunny. It's going up to 31'C (88'F). It was hot and muggy yesterday until a very quick moving storm came through. Not much rain but lots of wind that took leaves off the tree. I went up to the lookout hill in Peterborough to watch, but most of the storm went to the north. Lookout hill is a man made hill created when the Trent canal was dug out.
> I was sitting at Roger's Cove while the new lifeguards were being trained. Lifeguard training has changed. They now have to do a check of their beaches for hypodermic needles before their shift. They found 1/2 a dozen at their training beach. As the trainer said, stuff floats down the river from town. They also were taught the symptoms of beaver fever and e-coli infections from dirty water. We never had to deal with those things years ago.
> I'm really liking this cotton cardi. The cotton is soft as suede.


That's very sad about what the lifesavers have to do now but good that they are actually doing it!
Glad you like that yarn, what is it?xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's good that your boiler is working up to expectations.
> Just be careful in the back garden. No injuries with cleaning up this time.


 :sm16: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> If I didn't go on my own, I'd be at home with a long list of chores. I do enough chores on the weekends, I don't want to do chores on vacation. (Is that bad of me?) I mean, how many times does the patio furniture need to be moved before it is in the correct location?
> I still feel self conscious eating in a restaurant by myself.
> Knitting helps. Almost every time I'm somewhere knitting, a fellow knitter comes up to me and starts talking. Yarn brings the world together.


It does indeed, it brought us together after all!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I was going to go to the Bracebridge Fibre festival on Saturday but i need to get up at 6:30 am to get there and the Waterfront festival is on in Cobourg at the same time, so I think I might pass and go to the Waterfront Festival instead.
> Knit Night tonight.
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyzone have a lovely day.


Its all happening up your way! Enjoy yourself, whatever you do! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Just make sure to be home before dark. ???????? You are very wise to keep active.


Good morning my dear, how are you and Mr Wonderful today?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Using a pressure washer might be very hard on your injured wrist. Do be careful.


Thank you for caring! I shall start off using my right, good hand and see how we go! The scraping didn't go so well, I dropped the scraper down the back of the freezer! :sm16: :sm14: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> 30°C on Saturday, I hope any acrylic yarn doesn't melt in the sun!!! xxxx


Hadn't thought of that. It should be ok as it's in the trees and out if the sun xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hadn't thought of that. It should be ok as it's in the trees and out if the sun xxxx


I was only joking, I'd imagine you'd need a lot more than 30 degrees!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I was only joking, I'd imagine you'd need a lot more than 30 degrees!!xxxx


I know. But I bet it could melt xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Susan. Well done Richard on his degree and enjoy the party week end and happy birthday to Richard too. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I know. But I bet it could melt xx


You're going to try it now, aren't you?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Funny...I told the lady selling tickets to benefit a scholarship fund to sell me the winning ticket and by gosh I won $25. Bought yarn of course. They were on sale really cheap so I got a bunch. Then had to stop to get a coffee on a new route and thought I'd get a lottery ticket so told her to sell me the winning one and she said when people say that they always lose. But I won $10. Very unusual because I never...Im saying 'really never' win.


Well done on the winnings! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, and I think we must have Jacky's sea breeze as it is quite windy here. Washed some of the fleece yesterday, it is looking much better. I can still feel some lanolin but I've been told that it is better for spinning if there is some lanolin in it. It still needs carding before I can spin with it.
> 
> Got some laundry to do today and then this evening I have to take my bike and stuff down to the Library and then this evening we are yarn bombing the Library garden. Luckily the forecast is dry and sunny over the next week so the Arts Fest should be good as there are quite a few outdoor events planned.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Have fun tonight with the yarn bombing! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cooler London! At 6 am this morning when I woke up, I thought I might take myself off to the coast on the train but it really isn't nice enough so I am off out to get some errands done instead! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxx


I hope you have a successful errand completing day, and feel
better for ct, once you have had enough of the errands! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). We just had thunderstorms roll through and the air is muggy. Today will be all sun and humidity. I'm going to the beach again.
> Yesterday has some misty rain but nothing that the trees couldn't protect me from.


I like your project, what is it destined to be?
Your location looks very relaxing also!
I have begun knitting a top down, multi-striped, hooded cardigan, for DGD3. I did her measurements a few weeks ago, but they are now eluding me, for a few days now, but I an confident that I will find them eventually! :sm16: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks Josephine, unfortunately it wasn't a caravan trip, I was visiting my youngest DD for 4 days, and she shouted me into the Mind, Body & Spirit Fair.
> While we were here, I had my Palm read, a Deep Tissue Massage, and I also got a Henna Tattoo, which worked out much better than I thought it would.


Very nice. How long does it last?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I thought it was just me! My dad absolutely refused to allow me to have any and I've many a time been up a ladder helping him point a brick wall or sitting on the curb cleaning car engine parts in a pretty dress! He finally relented when I was going to school camp when I was 13!!


I was always climbing trees etc. My brothers rarely did! I tore all my skirts but she would not relent.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A nice picnic area on the Murray and found this just up-river. xx


Ooh lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Very pretty, how long will it last?


I should have known someone would get in before me.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was always climbing trees etc. My brothers rarely did! I tore all my skirts but she would not relent.


I would have thought that with boys in the house, trousers would have been shared around, especially if you were ruining your clothes. Mums were tough back then!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I should have known someone would get in before me.


Hehehe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, the scraper was retrieved from the back of the freezer, with the use of what is affectionately known as the 'granny-grabber', my late mum's stick for picking things up from the floor! It also meant getting the tall ladder from the back of my tiny bit of garage, by having to move just about everything that was in there first! However, all the tops of the cupboard are now spotless, from being completely disgusting, and 99% of the paper is off. All that is left, I cannot reach and enough is enough!! Have also made one of these for my boss's birthday in pink fake suede, it looks quite nice!! https://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=X14563

Time to think about making some dinner now, laters!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, the scraper was retrieved from the back of the freezer, with the use of what is affectionately known as the 'granny-grabber', my late mum's stick for picking things up from the floor! It also meant getting the tall ladder from the back of my tiny bit of garage, by having to move just about everything that was in there first! However, all the tops of the cupboard are now spotless, from being completely disgusting, and 99% of the paper is off. All that is left, I cannot reach and enough is enough!! Have also made one of these for my boss's birthday in pink fake suede, it looks quite nice!! https://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=X14563
> 
> Time to think about making some dinner now, laters!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


A productive day all around. Well done! :sm24: Lovely gift for your boss! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

We have sun girls and the temp has been 17C. In other words we are getting out summer today in the NE UK. 

I was supposed to go and get a gas cylinder today for Stephen but there was a change of plan so I just did my usual Thursday routine. As I was coming home I called to talk with Albert and his flowers will be ok until Saturday. So I bought some more to take when I pass on Saturday. I know it's daft but I just feel with all the celebrations going on this weekend then if he's got new flowers I feel he's part of them. 

I bought some compost and I planted half a dozen geraniums, mixed colours, my back was so painful, but I did it. It doesn't sound much but that's 6plants more than I planted in the last two years. Another little bit of progress, in getting back to reality and being normal.

I intend to have a lazy day tomorrow. Just wash some bedding, because it's going to be busy for us. I can just see chaos....all these people are coming and I don't know where we will sit them in the garden haha. No thoughts at all, just let it happen.,they are so laid back, my family, I despair. I'll go off to bed with my book and they can get on with it hahah

Going to catch up now see you all later.


----------



## grandma susan

I've just face timed the family and they have got the gas, and the boys are just about to pressure wash the paving stones. What glorious happy faces they have ???????? not...it'll do them no harm at all to do the work, they are both off. 

Will catch up now.


----------



## SaxonLady

It looks very welcoming


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Wow ❣ you really won the lot this time. Now you've some tasty sweets to nibble while you do your suduko???? .
> 
> I don't know if you remember, I was telling someone on here that my parents have instituted a wonderful tradition in our family for birthdays. You get a card with your age in cash.
> DH is 46 today so he will likely receive a card in the mail today with $46. enclosed ????
> It's a sweet gesture from them and you get a dollar raise each year lol ????
> 
> I don't envy your choices trying to buy a young man gifts these days, it's so difficult! This year for Mr.E I intend to get creative with the cash and fold bills into flowers and give him the boquet????


Tell you parents I'll be 79 at Christmas!


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Funny...I told the lady selling tickets to benefit a scholarship fund to sell me the winning ticket and by gosh I won $25. Bought yarn of course. They were on sale really cheap so I got a bunch. Then had to stop to get a coffee on a new route and thought I'd get a lottery ticket so told her to sell me the winning one and she said when people say that they always lose. But I won $10. Very unusual because I never...Im saying 'really never' win.


Well done jolly. It's time you had a bit of luck. And you spent it wisely. Yay xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). We just had thunderstorms roll through and the air is muggy. Today will be all sun and humidity. I'm going to the beach again.
> Yesterday has some misty rain but nothing that the trees couldn't protect me from.


Both very pretty.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> After we came back from Cornwall, I took my mum out every Saturday until she died and I still find it a struggle to go out on my own but I am determined to do it or I'll just sit at home and get even fatter!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I know you speak the truth girl. I am trying and it will happen. I'm tending to stick to the same routine. Luv ya june


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Plate


that is so sweet. I know it will be used.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> If I didn't go on my own, I'd be at home with a long list of chores. I do enough chores on the weekends, I don't want to do chores on vacation. (Is that bad of me?) I mean, how many times does the patio furniture need to be moved before it is in the correct location?
> I still feel self conscious eating in a restaurant by myself.
> Knitting helps. Almost every time I'm somewhere knitting, a fellow knitter comes up to me and starts talking. Yarn brings the world together.


I really do admire you Mav, you certainly don't come over as self conscious and I don't think it's wrong to go off and leave them to the chores. You work all days God sends surely that's enough.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> 30°C on Saturday, I hope any acrylic yarn doesn't melt in the sun!!! xxxx


We've just been told it may hit 34 degrees in the south east. Too hot for me and I hope not too hot for Armed Forces Day.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, the scraper was retrieved from the back of the freezer, with the use of what is affectionately known as the 'granny-grabber', my late mum's stick for picking things up from the floor! It also meant getting the tall ladder from the back of my tiny bit of garage, by having to move just about everything that was in there first! However, all the tops of the cupboard are now spotless, from being completely disgusting, and 99% of the paper is off. All that is left, I cannot reach and enough is enough!! Have also made one of these for my boss's birthday in pink fake suede, it looks quite nice!! https://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=X14563
> 
> Time to think about making some dinner now, laters!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


That's beautiful. Is the embroidery tatting?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I would have thought that with boys in the house, trousers would have been shared around, especially if you were ruining your clothes. Mums were tough back then!! xxxx


I hate to sound like a joke but we really were poor and my brothers had trousers for school and two for play when they were lucky. Mum made my clothes.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I hate to sound like a joke but we really were poor and my brothers had trousers for school and two for play when they were lucky. Mum made my clothes.


I used to get quite a few things from an older cousin who'd outgrown them. I got some pretty dresses, I can remember a yellow one, I loved it. I remember wishing I had a coronation dress but would my mam let me have one? No way, she didn't like them at all. I've been so deprived ???? I'm sure it has had an effect on me in later life. ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good night Judi, sleep well.


Thanks Mav, I think I had an extremely deep sleep, and now my brain thinks I should be awake! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If we left the doors open, our house would be full of squirrels and chipmunks and the cats would probably be chasing birds in the back yard.


We have our back door open from the time I wake, until the time that DH goes to bed, and in that time frame, on the odd occasion, we have been visited by about 4 different cats, a Wood Pidgeon (even tho there are no Wooded regions anywhere near us), a little Spoggy and a variety of lizards, visiting of their own accord, and others were encouraged, rather heavily, to come inside; so that Mint could look after them! She has a very strong Mothering Instinct! I firmly believe that when she goes outside to pick up a lizard, that she wants something, or someone, to look after. She gets upset, when I return the lizard, to its` own environment. :sm06: :sm17: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's one big country you live in!! It would have taken about 90 minutes and cost about £20!! I shall be near the Thames shortly so I'll make do with that!!


I have a drive, of about 20 minutes to a number of very nice beaches, on the coast of Spencer Gulf. It's like a smorgasbord of beaches, we can drive along some sections of the coast until we choose the beach we want to stay at! Some sections of the coast are very difficult to get to an actual beach, but there are plenty of other sections of Coast, to camp on xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Not to mention flies, mosquitoes, wasps, bees etc. Thank goodness for storm and screen doors.


Our house was so well made, :sm06: that any of those insects, would be able to enter my home, regardless of whether the doors, & windows, were closed or wide open! So we don't bother about trying to keep them out with barriers, we use I Repellents, to keep them at bay! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Nice and sunny. It's going up to 31'C (88'F). It was hot and muggy yesterday until a very quick moving storm came through. Not much rain but lots of wind that took leaves off the tree. I went up to the lookout hill in Peterborough to watch, but most of the storm went to the north. Lookout hill is a man made hill created when the Trent canal was dug out.
> I was sitting at Roger's Cove while the new lifeguards were being trained. Lifeguard training has changed. They now have to do a check of their beaches for hypodermic needles before their shift. They found 1/2 a dozen at their training beach. As the trainer said, stuff floats down the river from town. They also were taught the symptoms of beaver fever and e-coli infections from dirty water. We never had to deal with those things years ago.
> I'm really liking this cotton cardi. The cotton is soft as suede.


What a lovely place I would feel right at home there!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds yummy.


It's a Marie Callender's pie!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice and sparkly.


The sparkly has all gone now, and the Henna stain is showing very nicely now! I just wish my skin was a bit nicer, like I used to be!????????

Wouldn't it be wonderful, if our skin didn't develop those ugly spots, as we get older? Oh well, I just have to learn to accept my shkin, for what it is, blemishes and all; after all, it has done a lot of work, over the years! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Plate


Awww, that is gorgeous. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Oooooooo yes it was. I've got three left. Mmmmmmmm I don't feel guilty not sharing.


And you shouldn't have to share xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have a dog park nearby where he can run with other dogs. Might tire some of that energy out of him.


Yes Mr E takes him and Raven there. They love the water. Today we went to the park and walked the mile around it


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> The sparkly has all gone now, and the Henna stain is showing very nicely now! I just wish my skin was a bit nicer, like I used to be!????????
> 
> Wouldn't it be wonderful, if our skin didn't develop those ugly spots, as we get older? Oh well, I just have to learn to accept my shkin, for what it is, blemishes and all; after all, it has done a lot of work, over the years! xoxoxo


Looks really good. I love the henna tattoos


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Tell you parents I'll be 79 at Christmas!


LoL ????❤ will do!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> The sparkly has all gone now, and the Henna stain is showing very nicely now! I just wish my skin was a bit nicer, like I used to be!????????
> 
> Wouldn't it be wonderful, if our skin didn't develop those ugly spots, as we get older? Oh well, I just have to learn to accept my shkin, for what it is, blemishes and all; after all, it has done a lot of work, over the years! xoxoxo


tsk Judi, you have beautiful hands. I haven't had a chance to woodpecker watch this week but I haven't heard any of the yak,yak,yaking lately. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Hi Angela!.. have you had your Rosebud ????snuggles today? xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I get my cards from the Dollar store. I don't know too many people who save the cards they've received, so why spend a lot of money on something that will be thrown out.
> I hope Stephen or someone can look at that safe. Maybe something is catching the door.
> I hope the tests can find out what is wrong with Karen.
> Congratulations to Richard.


I have card stock for my photo's, just haven't used it yet. Ink for the printer is $100 so I have been avoiding doing it.. xox


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Yes Mr E takes him and Raven there. They love the water. Today we went to the park and walked the mile around it


There is a new dog run here in Charlestown now!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Yes Mr E takes him and Raven there. They love the water. Today we went to the park and walked the mile around it


That's really good, but how on earth did you make it up that steep hill!!


----------



## binkbrice

Didn’t sleep good last night so am really tired.....????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, not sure where the heatwave we are supposed to be having has gone, but it isn't here yet. On the move again today to our next rental, there for a fortnight, just hoping they've got internet there or I might go AWOL. DH has gone for breakfast but not rushing to pack the car as we don't have to be out of here until 12 and can't get in our new place until 3, as it's Friday might go and do some shopping. Hopefully back later, have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very sunny and hot Surrey. Yarnbombing was done in record time last night but boy was I tired when I got home. In fact I've not been up long. Going to do a bit of shopping, wash another fleece and generally have a restful day and get ready for the workshops tomorrow.

Here are a few photos from the yarnbombing.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and hot Surrey. Yarnbombing was done in record time last night but boy was I tired when I got home. In fact I've not been up long. Going to do a bit of shopping, wash another fleece and generally have a restful day and get ready for the workshops tomorrow.
> 
> Here are a few photos from the yarnbombing.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Looking good, so nice to see someone else on here, don't know where everyone is today. I was beginning to think it was something I said. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). Sunny but expecting thunderstorms mid afternoon so I probably will be coming home early. 
Last day at the beach. The lifeguard training moved to the swimming area. Their training surprised a few of the swimmers.
I ended up going further along the river when someone sat near me and turned their music up full. Never have understood why some people feel the need to push their noise on others. Wear earbuds!
Knit Night was a bit quiet last night as not that many people were there. We had show and tell of the knitting conference that the owner went to and all the samples that she brought back. She had some lovely Tencel yarn made from wood that I was ooo'ing over. She also asked me if I would teach a brioche class. I said I'd teach her, so she is going to schedule something.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Looking good, so nice to see someone else on here, don't know where everyone is today. I was beginning to think it was something I said. xx :sm16:


Never. Just plotting their weekend activities is all.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and hot Surrey. Yarnbombing was done in record time last night but boy was I tired when I got home. In fact I've not been up long. Going to do a bit of shopping, wash another fleece and generally have a restful day and get ready for the workshops tomorrow.
> 
> Here are a few photos from the yarnbombing.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday. 
Yarnbombing looks good. I like your furry helper. He doesn't look too sure what he is supposed to do.
What workshops do you have tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, not sure where the heatwave we are supposed to be having has gone, but it isn't here yet. On the move again today to our next rental, there for a fortnight, just hoping they've got internet there or I might go AWOL. DH has gone for breakfast but not rushing to pack the car as we don't have to be out of here until 12 and can't get in our new place until 3, as it's Friday might go and do some shopping. Hopefully back later, have a good one. xx


You wouldn't want heat if you are moving.
All our fast food restaurants have free wi-fi. Do yours have the same?
I hope your move goes smoothly. You must be getting good at it. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Didn't sleep good last night so am really tired.....????????


Will you be able to take a catnap sometime today?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have card stock for my photo's, just haven't used it yet. Ink for the printer is $100 so I have been avoiding doing it.. xox


I have an older model of printer, so I'm finding it hard to find the ink cartridges for it. And I don't want to pay for a new printer as there is nothing wrong with this one. It uses tiny cartridges no wider than my thumbnail, but they cost $50, and they don't last long. The black cartridge is 3 times the size and costs less so I try to print in black and white unless I really need to see the colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The sparkly has all gone now, and the Henna stain is showing very nicely now! I just wish my skin was a bit nicer, like I used to be!????????
> 
> Wouldn't it be wonderful, if our skin didn't develop those ugly spots, as we get older? Oh well, I just have to learn to accept my shkin, for what it is, blemishes and all; after all, it has done a lot of work, over the years! xoxoxo


That looks more like the henna tattoos that I'm used to.
My skin has become like leather according to the nurse who tried to put a needle through it. Hopefully it won't damage as easily as mum's skin does.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Our house was so well made, :sm06: that any of those insects, would be able to enter my home, regardless of whether the doors, & windows, were closed or wide open! So we don't bother about trying to keep them out with barriers, we use I Repellents, to keep them at bay! xoxoxo


My skin starts begging for mercy if I keep the insect repellant on too long. It's a problem if we go camping. I usually have to spend a good deal of time inside the screen house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have our back door open from the time I wake, until the time that DH goes to bed, and in that time frame, on the odd occasion, we have been visited by about 4 different cats, a Wood Pidgeon (even tho there are no Wooded regions anywhere near us), a little Spoggy and a variety of lizards, visiting of their own accord, and others were encouraged, rather heavily, to come inside; so that Mint could look after them! She has a very strong Mothering Instinct! I firmly believe that when she goes outside to pick up a lizard, that she wants something, or someone, to look after. She gets upset, when I return the lizard, to its` own environment. :sm06: :sm17: :sm23:


Poor Mint. I wonder if she would bring home the neighbour's puppy, if they had one?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I hate to sound like a joke but we really were poor and my brothers had trousers for school and two for play when they were lucky. Mum made my clothes.


Mum made our clothes too. I have a picture of my sister and myself in identical dresses that look like they were made from sheet material. Very odd pattern for daytime dresses.
I was the oldest, so my sister got my hand-me-downs. We used to always get new clothes at Christmas. It was the only time that my father would allow my mum to purchase clothing for us instead of making it herself.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> We've just been told it may hit 34 degrees in the south east. Too hot for me and I hope not too hot for Armed Forces Day.


That would be too hot to be marching in heavy uniforms.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've just face timed the family and they have got the gas, and the boys are just about to pressure wash the paving stones. What glorious happy faces they have ???????? not...it'll do them no harm at all to do the work, they are both off.
> 
> Will catch up now.


And I'll bet that once they start with spraying the water all around, they'll enjoy themselves and probably find a few other things to powerwash that shouldn't be powerwashed.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We have sun girls and the temp has been 17C. In other words we are getting out summer today in the NE UK.
> 
> I was supposed to go and get a gas cylinder today for Stephen but there was a change of plan so I just did my usual Thursday routine. As I was coming home I called to talk with Albert and his flowers will be ok until Saturday. So I bought some more to take when I pass on Saturday. I know it's daft but I just feel with all the celebrations going on this weekend then if he's got new flowers I feel he's part of them.
> 
> I bought some compost and I planted half a dozen geraniums, mixed colours, my back was so painful, but I did it. It doesn't sound much but that's 6plants more than I planted in the last two years. Another little bit of progress, in getting back to reality and being normal.
> 
> I intend to have a lazy day tomorrow. Just wash some bedding, because it's going to be busy for us. I can just see chaos....all these people are coming and I don't know where we will sit them in the garden haha. No thoughts at all, just let it happen.,they are so laid back, my family, I despair. I'll go off to bed with my book and they can get on with it hahah
> 
> Going to catch up now see you all later.


If your back was painful, then you should rest up today.
The younger ones can always sit crosslegged on a blanket in the grass. Less chairs needed that way.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, the scraper was retrieved from the back of the freezer, with the use of what is affectionately known as the 'granny-grabber', my late mum's stick for picking things up from the floor! It also meant getting the tall ladder from the back of my tiny bit of garage, by having to move just about everything that was in there first! However, all the tops of the cupboard are now spotless, from being completely disgusting, and 99% of the paper is off. All that is left, I cannot reach and enough is enough!! Have also made one of these for my boss's birthday in pink fake suede, it looks quite nice!! https://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=X14563
> 
> Time to think about making some dinner now, laters!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


That's beautiful.
Maybe keep the tall ladder on hooks on the wall, so you don't have as much to move?
We have one of those granny grabbers too, but it won't pick up heavy stuff.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and get going.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

I knew there would be an upside to working in the charity shop eventually!! £5 for the lot!!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). Sunny but expecting thunderstorms mid afternoon so I probably will be coming home early.
> Last day at the beach. The lifeguard training moved to the swimming area. Their training surprised a few of the swimmers.
> I ended up going further along the river when someone sat near me and turned their music up full. Never have understood why some people feel the need to push their noise on others. Wear earbuds!
> Knit Night was a bit quiet last night as not that many people were there. We had show and tell of the knitting conference that the owner went to and all the samples that she brought back. She had some lovely Tencel yarn made from wood that I was ooo'ing over. She also asked me if I would teach a brioche class. I said I'd teach her, so she is going to schedule something.


Sorry your beach time is coming to an end. Knit night last night sounds enjoyable. Enjoy today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and hot Surrey. Yarnbombing was done in record time last night but boy was I tired when I got home. In fact I've not been up long. Going to do a bit of shopping, wash another fleece and generally have a restful day and get ready for the workshops tomorrow.
> 
> Here are a few photos from the yarnbombing.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Looks great. Enjoy a quiet day today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, not sure where the heatwave we are supposed to be having has gone, but it isn't here yet. On the move again today to our next rental, there for a fortnight, just hoping they've got internet there or I might go AWOL. DH has gone for breakfast but not rushing to pack the car as we don't have to be out of here until 12 and can't get in our new place until 3, as it's Friday might go and do some shopping. Hopefully back later, have a good one. xx


Fingers crossed you'll be in your new home in two weeks. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I knew there would be an upside to working in the charity shop eventually!! £5 for the lot!!


Well done! :sm24: xxxoo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Tell you parents I'll be 79 at Christmas!


Nice try, Saxy!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and warm Arizona. We're heading out this morning sometime on a quick road trip to New Mexico. Plan to be back Sunday night. Will show DS some sights he hasn't seen yet. Mid to late next week we'll be heading north again for a week or two or so. I hope you all have a great day and a great weekend. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> That's beautiful. Is the embroidery tatting?


It's done on my embroidery machine, you set it to embroider on some water soluble backing then wash it and the backing disappears, let it dry and that's what you get, clever machine, innit?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I hate to sound like a joke but we really were poor and my brothers had trousers for school and two for play when they were lucky. Mum made my clothes.


Hmmm, mine too and I guess skirts were easier to make than trousers? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have a drive, of about 20 minutes to a number of very nice beaches, on the coast of Spencer Gulf. It's like a smorgasbord of beaches, we can drive along some sections of the coast until we choose the beach we want to stay at! Some sections of the coast are very difficult to get to an actual beach, but there are plenty of other sections of Coast, to camp on xoxoxo


It sounds wonderful, gonna turn up on your doorstep one day, in fact, I'm gonna do the rounds and turn up on _everyone's_ doorsteps!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> The sparkly has all gone now, and the Henna stain is showing very nicely now! I just wish my skin was a bit nicer, like I used to be!????????
> 
> Wouldn't it be wonderful, if our skin didn't develop those ugly spots, as we get older? Oh well, I just have to learn to accept my shkin, for what it is, blemishes and all; after all, it has done a lot of work, over the years! xoxoxo


I wouldn't mind them on my hands so much but I could easily live without the ones on my face!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have card stock for my photo's, just haven't used it yet. Ink for the printer is $100 so I have been avoiding doing it.. xox


Wow, that's really expensive Trish! I make and print all my cards, I think the ink for mine is about £25 but lasts for ages!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). Sunny but expecting thunderstorms mid afternoon so I probably will be coming home early.
> Last day at the beach. The lifeguard training moved to the swimming area. Their training surprised a few of the swimmers.
> I ended up going further along the river when someone sat near me and turned their music up full. Never have understood why some people feel the need to push their noise on others. Wear earbuds!
> Knit Night was a bit quiet last night as not that many people were there. We had show and tell of the knitting conference that the owner went to and all the samples that she brought back. She had some lovely Tencel yarn made from wood that I was ooo'ing over. She also asked me if I would teach a brioche class. I said I'd teach her, so she is going to schedule something.


That's so beautiful!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's beautiful.
> Maybe keep the tall ladder on hooks on the wall, so you don't have as much to move?
> We have one of those granny grabbers too, but it won't pick up heavy stuff.


Unfortunately, I only have 1/3 of a garage as the rest of it was converted into my sewing room and there isn't room in the small bit to hang the ladders but as they were last out about 11 years ago, I don't think that will be a problem!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and warm Arizona. We're heading out this morning sometime on a quick road trip to New Mexico. Plan to be back Sunday night. Will show DS some sights he hasn't seen yet. Mid to late next week we'll be heading north again for a week or two or so. I hope you all have a great day and a great weekend. xxxooo


Nice to see you dear, please enjoy the trip and I'm so happy you are spending time with your DS!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). Sunny but expecting thunderstorms mid afternoon so I probably will be coming home early.
> Last day at the beach. The lifeguard training moved to the swimming area. Their training surprised a few of the swimmers.
> I ended up going further along the river when someone sat near me and turned their music up full. Never have understood why some people feel the need to push their noise on others. Wear earbuds!
> Knit Night was a bit quiet last night as not that many people were there. We had show and tell of the knitting conference that the owner went to and all the samples that she brought back. She had some lovely Tencel yarn made from wood that I was ooo'ing over. She also asked me if I would teach a brioche class. I said I'd teach her, so she is going to schedule something.


I always wonder why people come out into nature and then drown it all out with loud music. When we lived in the Lake District we had neighbours like that. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You wouldn't want heat if you are moving.
> All our fast food restaurants have free wi-fi. Do yours have the same?
> I hope your move goes smoothly. You must be getting good at it. :sm17:


Fed up of it for sure, the sun has come out and it's a beautiful day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I knew there would be an upside to working in the charity shop eventually!! £5 for the lot!!


Great haul.xxxx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Great haul.xxxx :sm24:


What she said. Well done xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and warm Arizona. We're heading out this morning sometime on a quick road trip to New Mexico. Plan to be back Sunday night. Will show DS some sights he hasn't seen yet. Mid to late next week we'll be heading north again for a week or two or so. I hope you all have a great day and a great weekend. xxxooo


Have fun. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Now safely tucked up in our new abode, very bijou (small) but in a lovely location, will try and get some photos tomorrow and yes we've got broadband, although we have to pay for it, but £5 a week is OK to be able to keep in contact with everyone I don't think I could go 2 weeks without you all. Off to get tea now, have a good evening. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a hot day for us here, it got to 16C. Tomorrow its forecast 20. And that will do for me. There's been a strong breeze so got all manner of things washed today. Even my little old paddlers slippers. I've had them 3 yrs and they are so comfy. I didn't know how'd they would wash but I wasn't going to lose anything if they dropped to bits. They are stirring on a towel in the hot porch which is baking and I hope they are dry for tomorrow.

I've just wrapped up the presents and written the cards for tomorrow. I haven't seen anyone who today but that's fine. I think marg was going to pick her brother up at the bus station coming back from western supermare. (Sp)

I've done some sudokus and tidied the kitchen, you'd think it wouldn't need it on my own but I know that I'm so untidy, you'd never believe there was only me. 

Hope you've all had a good day. Luv yawl


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Nice to see you dear, please enjoy the trip and I'm so happy you are spending time with your DS!! xxxxxx


Thank you, and me, too. It gets a bit tense at times but he's been a huge help and we're so thankful to have here with us right now! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I knew there would be an upside to working in the charity shop eventually!! £5 for the lot!!


Wow that is a good deal!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> It's done on my embroidery machine, you set it to embroider on some water soluble backing then wash it and the backing disappears, let it dry and that's what you get, clever machine, innit?!! xxxx


That is very clever!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a hot day for us here, it got to 16C. Tomorrow its forecast 20. And that will do for me. There's been a strong breeze so got all manner of things washed today. Even my little old paddlers slippers. I've had them 3 yrs and they are so comfy. I didn't know how'd they would wash but I wasn't going to lose anything if they dropped to bits. They are stirring on a towel in the hot porch which is baking and I hope they are dry for tomorrow.
> 
> I've just wrapped up the presents and written the cards for tomorrow. I haven't seen anyone who today but that's fine. I think marg was going to pick her brother up at the bus station coming back from western supermare. (Sp)
> 
> I've done some sudokus and tidied the kitchen, you'd think it wouldn't need it on my own but I know that I'm so untidy, you'd never believe there was only me.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day. Luv yawl


We've had a strong breeze here today too, it got a bit annoying really and every time we opened the shop door to let the cool air in, we also got leaves, *** ends, McDonald's wrappers and general litter - so we shut it again!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, and me, too. It gets a bit tense at times but he's been a huge help and we're so thankful to have here with us right now! :sm01: xxxooo


And you're making some memories, hope you're also having the occasional laugh too!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> That's really good, but how on earth did you make it up that steep hill!!


My back is my issue.. I can walk fine till my back protests. And it protests hard and almost immediately


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I knew there would be an upside to working in the charity shop eventually!! £5 for the lot!!


That's a yarn bombtastic❣


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> It sounds wonderful, gonna turn up on your doorstep one day, in fact, I'm gonna do the rounds and turn up on _everyone's_ doorsteps!!! xxxx


I'll be waiting ????


----------



## linkan

I got baby time and cuddles today ???? 
I'm missing my sweet pea though.


----------



## linkan

Jen's sunflowers are beginning to bloom


----------



## linkan

Josephine I love the pics of the yarn bombing. Y'all look so happy ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yes he is ours now. I'm happy, I love him. He's a sweet boy. He's a baby though. Energetic and playful so freaking playful lol


Mint is almost 9, and she is shell playful as all heck, but she is also super cuddly! So you might have many years of super playfulness.????????☺


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Nice and sunny. It's going up to 31'C (88'F). It was hot and muggy yesterday until a very quick moving storm came through. Not much rain but lots of wind that took leaves off the tree. I went up to the lookout hill in Peterborough to watch, but most of the storm went to the north. Lookout hill is a man made hill created when the Trent canal was dug out.
> I was sitting at Roger's Cove while the new lifeguards were being trained. Lifeguard training has changed. They now have to do a check of their beaches for hypodermic needles before their shift. They found 1/2 a dozen at their training beach. As the trainer said, stuff floats down the river from town. They also were taught the symptoms of beaver fever and e-coli infections from dirty water. We never had to deal with those things years ago.
> I'm really liking this cotton cardi. The cotton is soft as suede.


What a lovely view, I have never seen anything like that over here, but then I haven't seen everything here, yet! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have a dog park nearby where he can run with other dogs. Might tire some of that energy out of him.


I really wish there was a dog play park, near me! When Mint was a pup, I took her to a Training Park, and she Loved the park andshe loved the training also; until she was attacked by a much larger, and older dog, which had a history of previous attacks. Fortunately for Mint, the attacking dog was captured before he could do any physical damage to Mint; *BUT* I was quite worried that the attack would affect her personality; and make her frighted, of other dogs, and either be very cowed, or very aggressive to the point of her attacking other dogs, or people!
Thankfully the incident didn't affect her nature; and she is as gentle as she was, when she was a pup; except of course, when she is playing - then she just goes flat out, as long as I am able to continue! Her natural personality continued to shine through. I really wish that everyone would treat any annals that they come in contact with kindly, and not as if they have no feelings of any kind!
It would also make me much happier, if *ANY* peron found abusing any living creature, should be given very severe punishments!
Ok, I have jumped off my Soap Box, and get on with my catch up! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If I didn't go on my own, I'd be at home with a long list of chores. I do enough chores on the weekends, I don't want to do chores on vacation. (Is that bad of me?) I mean, how many times does the patio furniture need to be moved before it is in the correct location?
> I still feel self conscious eating in a restaurant by myself.
> Knitting helps. Almost every time I'm somewhere knitting, a fellow knitter comes up to me and starts talking. Yarn brings the world together.


It definitely does! . Our gallery often has school children come through on an excursion, accompanied by 1 or 2 teachers. These groups often come through on the Friday that my Fibre and Textile group meets, So the children get to see some activities, that they might never have seen before! We have actually had a few children mention that they would liketo be able to knit, but do not have any adults in their family, who have any level of still in that craft; we have let them know that we are quite happy to teach the skills, and techniques, so that eventually be able to make their own unique, or Fashion pieces, that no body will be able to duplicate, unless they also learn these skills.
The two of us, who would be teaching interested people, have also shown the children, some of our creations, and some of the girls immediately asked if we sold our work (I think they were thinking of asking if we would make items, for them! My fellow knitter and spinner, told the girls, that we would be happy to teach those interested, so that they would be able to make their own items; and make their friends a little jealous, because of their unique items. So now we will wait, and see how many take up our offer! :sm10: ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> 30°C on Saturday, I hope any acrylic yarn doesn't melt in the sun!!! xxxx


.


PurpleFi said:


> Hadn't thought of that. It should be ok as it's in the trees and out if the sun xxxx


I haven't had any acrylic yarns melt in the Sun, yet; and the temps here get far higher than 30°C; so I don't think there is much chance of it melting, yet!????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I know. But I bet it could melt xx


Perhaps in an Ultrahigh temp furnace! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Very nice. How long does it last?


Hi Janet, it lasts anything between 1 week, and 3 weeks. Parts of onine is fading already, but that is my fault, because I am guite clumsy, and I kept accidently knocking parts of the henna off, and I also forgot to put the sugar water on it, to help it set!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I would have thought that with boys in the house, trousers would have been shared around, especially if you were ruining your clothes. Mums were tough back then!! xxxx


Dad's and Grandma's we're too, at least if they were Scots! I think my Maternal grandma was quite abit more gentle, than my Paternal grandma! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, the scraper was retrieved from the back of the freezer, with the use of what is affectionately known as the 'granny-grabber', my late mum's stick for picking things up from the floor! It also meant getting the tall ladder from the back of my tiny bit of garage, by having to move just about everything that was in there first! However, all the tops of the cupboard are now spotless, from being completely disgusting, and 99% of the paper is off. All that is left, I cannot reach and enough is enough!! Have also made one of these for my boss's birthday in pink fake suede, it looks quite nice!! https://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=X14563
> 
> Time to think about making some dinner now, laters!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Looks really good. I love the henna tattoos


Thanks Ange, I wasn't really sure if you would look at it, but I an glad you did! 
If I get another one, I am going to make sure that I have something to protect the design; and some sugar water, to help the staining to darken, so that it will become darker, and then possibly stay on longer! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to do workshops.

Happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious sunny Norfolk. Off to do a main shop today and start getting back into the habit of cooking. After that might just enjoy our peaceful surroundings and relax and knit. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My back is my issue.. I can walk fine till my back protests. And it protests hard and almost immediately


Me too, I found it helps if I use a backpack instead of a cross body bag! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'll be waiting ????


Don't forget I do actually know where you live.....!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Thanks Ange, I wasn't really sure if you would look at it, but I an glad you did!
> If I get another one, I am going to make sure that I have something to protect the design; and some sugar water, to help the staining to darken, so that it will become darker, and then possibly stay on longer! xoxoxo


Well of course I did. I think henna tattoos are beautiful. ????????
Just a few that I would even consider making permanent...????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen's sunflowers are beginning to bloom


Just *WOW*!!!!!! Great bloom and fabulous picture!!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Just *WOW*!!!!!! Great bloom and fabulous picture!!


Thanks, this phone Ethan gave me takes great photos ❣


----------



## linkan

Some more


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Some more


That must take such patience, stunning!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> And you're making some memories, hope you're also having the occasional laugh too!! xxxx


Yes, that's true. I need to keep reminding myself of that. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Our temporary bijou home. xx :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well of course I did. I think henna tattoos are beautiful. ????????
> Just a few that I would even consider making permanent...????????


I wasn't concerned about the actual Henna tattoo, more about the actual design! :sm06: :sm16: ????☺


----------



## jinx

Gosh, that must seem quite cozy for you after the barn. I really like it. Seems the perfect size for two people.


Barn-dweller said:


> Our temporary bijou home. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Gosh, that must seem quite cozy for you after the barn. I really like it. Seems the perfect size for two people.


OK for a short stay but would like to live here forever. There's not enough storage in the kitchen, our food is in a box on the table and not storage in the bedroom. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Some more





London Girl said:


> That must take such patience, stunning!!


Wow ...... They are all beautiful! I am hoping to go back to the BMS Fair next year, and have enough saved money, to sample a lot more things, and I would also like to get a much larger design next time!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Our temporary bijou home. xx :sm09:


Jacki have all of the rentals been like this one? ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Jen's sunflowers are beginning to bloom


That is one beautiful sunflower, in its size, and colour! I don't think I have ever seen an orange sunflower before! The ones that I have seen have all been a very vibrant yellow! Does Jen have anymore of them? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

After I wrote that I looked for the refrigerator. Storage would be a problem for sure. Where would you put your yarn stash????? 


Barn-dweller said:


> OK for a short stay but would like to live here forever. There's not enough storage in the kitchen, our food is in a box on the table and not storage in the bedroom. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It sounds wonderful, gonna turn up on your doorstep one day, in fact, I'm gonna do the rounds and turn up on _everyone's_ doorsteps!!! xxxx


I will put the flag up, so you can find me! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Our temporary bijou home. xx :sm09:


It looks comfy, but maybe a little too cozy. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Jacki have all of the rentals been like this one? ????????


No the last one was in the middle of a village in a terrace and actually felt smaller than this one, just 2 up 2 down with a bathroom squashed between the two bedrooms. This one has more windows and a lovely outlook. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> After I wrote that I looked for the refrigerator. Storage would be a problem for sure. Where would you put your yarn stash?????


One bag by the side of the sofa and some out in the car. The rest had to go into store. The fridge is in the second photo behind the sofa. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It looks comfy, but maybe a little too cozy. :sm24: xxxooo


Oh yes, very cozy. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, very cozy. xx :sm23:


 :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

The fridge in our boat or camper was larger than that. Hoping you will be in your new home very shortly.


Barn-dweller said:


> One bag by the side of the sofa and some out in the car. The rest had to go into store. The fridge is in the second photo behind the sofa. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Now safely tucked up in our new abode, very bijou (small) but in a lovely location, will try and get some photos tomorrow and yes we've got broadband, although we have to pay for it, but £5 a week is OK to be able to keep in contact with everyone I don't think I could go 2 weeks without you all. Off to get tea now, have a good evening. xx


We would miss you also????, and I think one of our English Sisters would put out a rescue mission! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Poor Mint. I wonder if she would bring home the neighbour's puppy, if they had one?


I think she would, if she was able to get to it! One of my neighbours has a cute little Maltese/ Shitzu cross, but she is a very yappy little girl; and her bark is very highly pitched; I am not really sure what Mint would do, if she actually met up with her. I would hope that she would think the smaller dog was a puppy, because she wouldn't have the smell of an Adult dog, but I am not sure!
On the positive side of this, I have only known Mint to harm creature deliberately, and they were both snakes. 
One snake was killed outright, and the other snake died of its injuries! The first snake was a juvenile thing Brown, so its' venom is more potent than the adult snakes venom. The second snake was tiny, and quite pretty; so I don't know if it was Venomous, or not!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mum made our clothes too. I have a picture of my sister and myself in identical dresses that look like they were made from sheet material. Very odd pattern for daytime dresses.
> I was the oldest, so my sister got my hand-me-downs. We used to always get new clothes at Christmas. It was the only time that my father would allow my mum to purchase clothing for us instead of making it herself.


I wasn't the oddest, or youngest of my sisters, but my build was so different to theirs, that I didn't get the hand downs, I always had new clothes (esther made by mum, or purchased) some of the clothingthat no longer fitted my older sisters, would sometimes be taken apart, and remade into something different for me. Even my school uniforms had tobe remade, to fit me; and that is how I got uniforms made to the length that I wanted. I was the only girl at school, who had uniforms Taylor (deliberate error, Mum's maiden name was Taylor) made, and fitted me perfectly! Mum was brilliant, when it came to the style of clothes for my sisters and I! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I knew there would be an upside to working in the charity shop eventually!! £5 for the lot!!


Well done on the great haul! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Our temporary bijou home. xx :sm09:


That looks very nice and has all you need for a couple of weeks.xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, not sure where the heatwave we are supposed to be having has gone, but it isn't here yet. On the move again today to our next rental, there for a fortnight, just hoping they've got internet there or I might go AWOL. DH has gone for breakfast but not rushing to pack the car as we don't have to be out of here until 12 and can't get in our new place until 3, as it's Friday might go and do some shopping. Hopefully back later, have a good one. xx





Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed you'll be in your new home in two weeks. xxxooo


The same from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and warm Arizona. We're heading out this morning sometime on a quick road trip to New Mexico. Plan to be back Sunday night. Will show DS some sights he hasn't seen yet. Mid to late next week we'll be heading north again for a week or two or so. I hope you all have a great day and a great weekend. xxxooo


I hope you all enjoyed your short trip! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> The fridge in our boat or camper was larger than that. Hoping you will be in your new home very shortly.


The freezer compartment is actually a bit bigger than in the last rental but still have to buy fairly flat things like sausages, mince or chops so I can get them all in. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> We would miss you also????, and I think one of our English Sisters would put out a rescue mission! ????????????


It all worked out OK in the end even though we have to pay for it, it isn't a lot and worth every penny so I can keep in touch.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That looks very nice and has all you need for a couple of weeks.xxxx


We'll cope for a couple of weeks, going to play with a different oven tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Don't forget I do actually know where you live.....!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


Just another good reason NOT to move away ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Our temporary bijou home. xx :sm09:


Looks cozy till I thought, wait... Where is the bed and facilities... ? 
Did I miss it,? I'm great at missing things... You are closer to grocery stores and stuff right..


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> OK for a short stay but would like to live here forever. There's not enough storage in the kitchen, our food is in a box on the table and not storage in the bedroom. xx


Yup I knew I missed it. There's a while back part of the place I see that now n pic 1. What a lovely place for a second honeymoon ???????? cozy, easy to clean and not permanent ????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is one beautiful sunflower, in its size, and colour! I don't think I have ever seen an orange sunflower before! The ones that I have seen have all been a very vibrant yellow! Does Jen have anymore of them? xoxoxo


Yes she has several planted together. 2 plants have not made it because the storms best them up. They are considered red sunflowers but have a beautiful orange ish color too. They are quite lovely. This one is still a baby, there will be larger ones when it gets a bit taller.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Looks cozy till I thought, wait... Where is the bed and facilities... ?
> Did I miss it,? I'm great at missing things... You are closer to grocery stores and stuff right..


In the second picture there's a door between the two tables on the left which leads into a small hallway with two bedrooms and a bathroom off. One with double bed and two bedside tables and the other with bunk beds and a very small wardrobe oh and a second TV. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Yup I knew I missed it. There's a while back part of the place I see that now n pic 1. What a lovely place for a second honeymoon ???????? cozy, easy to clean and not permanent ????????


Might have to explain the word honeymoon to DH. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's 10pm and I've had to come to bed to rest. It's been a marvellous day and it's still going on. I think one or two of them will be a bit worse for wear in the morning, but I was young once. I've actually had a tropical drink 4% alcohol . The boys were all well behaved in fact they are a wonderful bunch. And the party still goes on. Sues brother and wife and daughter came with grandma Ann and grandad Keith. To be honest they are drunk as skunks, are they going to be sore in the morning. Well.....I remember when I was younger too. Hahah. The grow ups are much worse in behaviour than the half a dozen friends that came round.

I called to see Albert with some fresh flowers because he couldn't be with us. He'd have liked that. Richard has only been allowed 2 tickets for his graduation so Matthew and me can't go, but grandma Ann has decided we will all go and see him in his gown, and I have to shut up and just go where I'm told???? I guess I'll be going with Flo. You might not believe this but Ann's middle name is Florence and our Stephen calls her flo.....

My two boys have just come and landed on my bed for a bit of peace. Hahaha. Marvelous???? I'm surprised the neighbours aren't complaining, but it's very unusual for this lot to be loud like this. It's so nice seeing them all enjoying themselves I miss Albert at these gatherings. 

Ann was telling me tonight that she thinks her cancer on her face has come back, so I've told her I'd go with her if she needs me. I got my disabled blue badge through the post today, congratulating me that I'd been successful ! I thought it was strange congratulating someone on being disabled...you couldn't make it up could you.

Josephine I hope you had some good workshops and that you will rest up as soon as you can. And everyone have a great night. It looks like I'm stopping here tomorrow as well, because it's sues birthday and we are having another BBQ. The weather has been lovely , a bit hazy but it's been up to 22C someone said, just so comfortable. I don't envy you all with these hot temps. This has just been nice for me. I'll catch up now. It's gone quiet outside now.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I knew there would be an upside to working in the charity shop eventually!! £5 for the lot!!


Wow June what a haul. Flipping good on you. Well done girl.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a good time was had by all. I believe her name is Florence. I find it hard to believe my grand daughter got stuck with Flo for a name.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 10pm and I've had to come to bed to rest. It's been a marvellous day and it's still going on. I think one or two of them will be a bit worse for wear in the morning, but I was young once. I've actually had a tropical drink 4% alcohol . The boys were all well behaved in fact they are a wonderful bunch. And the party still goes on. Sues brother and wife and daughter came with grandma Ann and grandad Keith. To be honest they are drunk as skunks, are they going to be sore in the morning. Well.....I remember when I was younger too. Hahah. The grow ups are much worse in behaviour than the half a dozen friends that came round.
> 
> I called to see Albert with some fresh flowers because he couldn't be with us. He'd have liked that. Richard has only been allowed 2 tickets for his graduation so Matthew and me can't go, but grandma Ann has decided we will all go and see him in his gown, and I have to shut up and just go where I'm told???? I guess I'll be going with Flo. You might not believe this but Ann's middle name is Florence and our Stephen calls her flo.....
> 
> My two boys have just come and landed on my bed for a bit of peace. Hahaha. Marvelous???? I'm surprised the neighbours aren't complaining, but it's very unusual for this lot to be loud like this. It's so nice seeing them all enjoying themselves I miss Albert at these gatherings.
> 
> Ann was telling me tonight that she thinks her cancer on her face has come back, so I've told her I'd go with her if she needs me. I got my disabled blue badge through the post today, congratulating me that I'd been successful ! I thought it was strange congratulating someone on being disabled...you couldn't make it up could you.
> 
> Josephine I hope you had some good workshops and that you will rest up as soon as you can. And everyone have a great night. It looks like I'm stopping here tomorrow as well, because it's sues birthday and we are having another BBQ. The weather has been lovely , a bit hazy but it's been up to 22C someone said, just so comfortable. I don't envy you all with these hot temps. This has just been nice for me. I'll catch up now. It's gone quiet outside now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 10pm and I've had to come to bed to rest. It's been a marvellous day and it's still going on. I think one or two of them will be a bit worse for wear in the morning, but I was young once. I've actually had a tropical drink 4% alcohol . The boys were all well behaved in fact they are a wonderful bunch. And the party still goes on. Sues brother and wife and daughter came with grandma Ann and grandad Keith. To be honest they are drunk as skunks, are they going to be sore in the morning. Well.....I remember when I was younger too. Hahah. The grow ups are much worse in behaviour than the half a dozen friends that came round.
> 
> I called to see Albert with some fresh flowers because he couldn't be with us. He'd have liked that. Richard has only been allowed 2 tickets for his graduation so Matthew and me can't go, but grandma Ann has decided we will all go and see him in his gown, and I have to shut up and just go where I'm told???? I guess I'll be going with Flo. You might not believe this but Ann's middle name is Florence and our Stephen calls her flo.....
> 
> My two boys have just come and landed on my bed for a bit of peace. Hahaha. Marvelous???? I'm surprised the neighbours aren't complaining, but it's very unusual for this lot to be loud like this. It's so nice seeing them all enjoying themselves I miss Albert at these gatherings.
> 
> Ann was telling me tonight that she thinks her cancer on her face has come back, so I've told her I'd go with her if she needs me. I got my disabled blue badge through the post today, congratulating me that I'd been successful ! I thought it was strange congratulating someone on being disabled...you couldn't make it up could you.
> 
> Josephine I hope you had some good workshops and that you will rest up as soon as you can. And everyone have a great night. It looks like I'm stopping here tomorrow as well, because it's sues birthday and we are having another BBQ. The weather has been lovely , a bit hazy but it's been up to 22C someone said, just so comfortable. I don't envy you all with these hot temps. This has just been nice for me. I'll catch up now. It's gone quiet outside now.


Sounds like a good night is being had by all. Your temperature sounds a lot more manageable, when we came out the shop this morning it was 35C in the sun. xx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 10pm and I've had to come to bed to rest. It's been a marvellous day and it's still going on. I think one or two of them will be a bit worse for wear in the morning, but I was young once. I've actually had a tropical drink 4% alcohol . The boys were all well behaved in fact they are a wonderful bunch. And the party still goes on. Sues brother and wife and daughter came with grandma Ann and grandad Keith. To be honest they are drunk as skunks, are they going to be sore in the morning. Well.....I remember when I was younger too. Hahah. The grow ups are much worse in behaviour than the half a dozen friends that came round.
> 
> I called to see Albert with some fresh flowers because he couldn't be with us. He'd have liked that. Richard has only been allowed 2 tickets for his graduation so Matthew and me can't go, but grandma Ann has decided we will all go and see him in his gown, and I have to shut up and just go where I'm told???? I guess I'll be going with Flo. You might not believe this but Ann's middle name is Florence and our Stephen calls her flo.....
> 
> My two boys have just come and landed on my bed for a bit of peace. Hahaha. Marvelous???? I'm surprised the neighbours aren't complaining, but it's very unusual for this lot to be loud like this. It's so nice seeing them all enjoying themselves I miss Albert at these gatherings.
> 
> Ann was telling me tonight that she thinks her cancer on her face has come back, so I've told her I'd go with her if she needs me. I got my disabled blue badge through the post today, congratulating me that I'd been successful ! I thought it was strange congratulating someone on being disabled...you couldn't make it up could you.
> 
> Josephine I hope you had some good workshops and that you will rest up as soon as you can. And everyone have a great night. It looks like I'm stopping here tomorrow as well, because it's sues birthday and we are having another BBQ. The weather has been lovely , a bit hazy but it's been up to 22C someone said, just so comfortable. I don't envy you all with these hot temps. This has just been nice for me. I'll catch up now. It's gone quiet outside now.


Sounds like quite the party to be at! ????
Congrats on your blue badge. I know it's strange to congratulate someone on getting their disability, but its more congrats that you got your benefits from it I guess.
My youngest sister has been trying for years and keeps being denied.
They have officially lost their house ???? I feel terrible for her and her kids, but everyone told her that's what happens when you don't pay your mortgage for ten years.

I believe Albert was there for this party, you carry him around with you love ❤
He's a part of you forever. Where you go, he goes too. Even if it's just going with Flo????
Love you bunches lady.


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I have had a good day maybe a couple of cocktails okay 3 two Long Island teas and a homemade Mojito that was better than any I have had from a restaurant!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have had a good day maybe a couple of cocktails okay 3 two Long Island teas and a homemade Mojito that was better than any I have had from a restaurant!


You did have a good day lol ????


----------



## linkan

MJ , I found this on wish...


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a good night is being had by all. Your temperature sounds a lot more manageable, when we came out the shop this morning it was 35C in the sun. xx


We've had some of that here. Between 33 and 34° or 92 and 93°f


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I hope you all enjoyed your short trip! xoxoxo


We're still on it and mostly so far so good. :sm24: xxxoo


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 10pm and I've had to come to bed to rest. It's been a marvellous day and it's still going on. I think one or two of them will be a bit worse for wear in the morning, but I was young once. I've actually had a tropical drink 4% alcohol . The boys were all well behaved in fact they are a wonderful bunch. And the party still goes on. Sues brother and wife and daughter came with grandma Ann and grandad Keith. To be honest they are drunk as skunks, are they going to be sore in the morning. Well.....I remember when I was younger too. Hahah. The grow ups are much worse in behaviour than the half a dozen friends that came round.
> 
> I called to see Albert with some fresh flowers because he couldn't be with us. He'd have liked that. Richard has only been allowed 2 tickets for his graduation so Matthew and me can't go, but grandma Ann has decided we will all go and see him in his gown, and I have to shut up and just go where I'm told???? I guess I'll be going with Flo. You might not believe this but Ann's middle name is Florence and our Stephen calls her flo.....
> 
> My two boys have just come and landed on my bed for a bit of peace. Hahaha. Marvelous???? I'm surprised the neighbours aren't complaining, but it's very unusual for this lot to be loud like this. It's so nice seeing them all enjoying themselves I miss Albert at these gatherings.
> 
> Ann was telling me tonight that she thinks her cancer on her face has come back, so I've told her I'd go with her if she needs me. I got my disabled blue badge through the post today, congratulating me that I'd been successful ! I thought it was strange congratulating someone on being disabled...you couldn't make it up could you.
> 
> Josephine I hope you had some good workshops and that you will rest up as soon as you can. And everyone have a great night. It looks like I'm stopping here tomorrow as well, because it's sues birthday and we are having another BBQ. The weather has been lovely , a bit hazy but it's been up to 22C someone said, just so comfortable. I don't envy you all with these hot temps. This has just been nice for me. I'll catch up now. It's gone quiet outside now.


----------



## jollypolly

Glad you are having a good time. Hope you take a photo with him in his gown. I came across a photo of my aunt in her graduation gown and me probably the mid 1950s. it was nice to have it.
This was to follow Grandma Susan's telling her fun day but it wooshed and dropped here. I have no skills on this machine.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Jen's sunflowers are beginning to bloom


WOW!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have had a good day maybe a couple of cocktails okay 3 two Long Island teas and a homemade Mojito that was better than any I have had from a restaurant!


Sounds like a brilliant day, my sort of day. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Norfolk. Think it will be a bit cooler today as there seems to be a breeze around. Yesterday was a bit too hot and as I am doing a roast today it will be better. Nothing planned for today, was going to do some washing but can't make head nor tail of the washing machine so that will have to wait, still got enough clothes so won't be going round buck naked, yet. Off to the solicitors tomorrow so fingers crossed for some definite news. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> In the second picture there's a door between the two tables on the left which leads into a small hallway with two bedrooms and a bathroom off. One with double bed and two bedside tables and the other with bunk beds and a very small wardrobe oh and a second TV. xx


Sounds perfect! Do you have any outside access, patio or little garden maybe? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sounds like quite the party to be at! ????
> Congrats on your blue badge. I know it's strange to congratulate someone on getting their disability, but its more congrats that you got your benefits from it I guess.
> My youngest sister has been trying for years and keeps being denied.
> They have officially lost their house ???? I feel terrible for her and her kids, but everyone told her that's what happens when you don't pay your mortgage for ten years.
> 
> I believe Albert was there for this party, you carry him around with you love ❤
> He's a part of you forever. Where you go, he goes too. Even if it's just going with Flo????
> Love you bunches lady.


My DH also got denied, partly his fault because he lost his temper with the lady doing the assessment because she was asking questions that we'd already answered on the form and then, when he was asked to walk across the floor to show how well he could walk, he strode out like there was nothing wrong with him!! I wouldn't mind but it's me who has to drive him to the door wherever we go, then park the car miles away and walk back and do the whole thing in reverse when we go home!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have had a good day maybe a couple of cocktails okay 3 two Long Island teas and a homemade Mojito that was better than any I have had from a restaurant!


Good for you!!xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Norfolk. Think it will be a bit cooler today as there seems to be a breeze around. Yesterday was a bit too hot and as I am doing a roast today it will be better. Nothing planned for today, was going to do some washing but can't make head nor tail of the washing machine so that will have to wait, still got enough clothes so won't be going round buck naked, yet. Off to the solicitors tomorrow so fingers crossed for some definite news. Have a restful Sunday. xx


Fancy putting a complicated washing machine in a holiday let!! Have they not left the instruction book? Honestly!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds perfect! Do you have any outside access, patio or little garden maybe? xxxx


There's a balcony around the front of the lodge and a large grassy area and then up an overgrown bank to the river. Behind across the track is another overgrown bank and another river. More outside space than inside. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My DH also got denied, partly his fault because he lost his temper with the lady doing the assessment because she was asking questions that we'd already answered on the form and then, when he was asked to walk across the floor to show how well he could walk, he strode out like there was nothing wrong with him!! I wouldn't mind but it's me who has to drive him to the door wherever we go, then park the car miles away and walk back and do the whole thing in reverse when we go home!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


I think some areas give out Blue Badges a lot easier than others, didn't even consider it after DH had his stroke knowing what hoops you have to jump through to get one. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> In the second picture there's a door between the two tables on the left which leads into a small hallway with two bedrooms and a bathroom off. One with double bed and two bedside tables and the other with bunk beds and a very small wardrobe oh and a second TV. xx


Looks good and not unlike the place we stayed in in Shropshire. x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 10pm and I've had to come to bed to rest. It's been a marvellous day and it's still going on. I think one or two of them will be a bit worse for wear in the morning, but I was young once. I've actually had a tropical drink 4% alcohol . The boys were all well behaved in fact they are a wonderful bunch. And the party still goes on. Sues brother and wife and daughter came with grandma Ann and grandad Keith. To be honest they are drunk as skunks, are they going to be sore in the morning. Well.....I remember when I was younger too. Hahah. The grow ups are much worse in behaviour than the half a dozen friends that came round.
> 
> I called to see Albert with some fresh flowers because he couldn't be with us. He'd have liked that. Richard has only been allowed 2 tickets for his graduation so Matthew and me can't go, but grandma Ann has decided we will all go and see him in his gown, and I have to shut up and just go where I'm told???? I guess I'll be going with Flo. You might not believe this but Ann's middle name is Florence and our Stephen calls her flo.....
> 
> My two boys have just come and landed on my bed for a bit of peace. Hahaha. Marvelous???? I'm surprised the neighbours aren't complaining, but it's very unusual for this lot to be loud like this. It's so nice seeing them all enjoying themselves I miss Albert at these gatherings.
> 
> Ann was telling me tonight that she thinks her cancer on her face has come back, so I've told her I'd go with her if she needs me. I got my disabled blue badge through the post today, congratulating me that I'd been successful ! I thought it was strange congratulating someone on being disabled...you couldn't make it up could you.
> 
> Josephine I hope you had some good workshops and that you will rest up as soon as you can. And everyone have a great night. It looks like I'm stopping here tomorrow as well, because it's sues birthday and we are having another BBQ. The weather has been lovely , a bit hazy but it's been up to 22C someone said, just so comfortable. I don't envy you all with these hot temps. This has just been nice for me. I'll catch up now. It's gone quiet outside now.


Sounds like you had a great dayand the weather was kind to you.

I spent the whole day in the Library which was great as the temperature outside was 33 degrees!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good mornig from, at the moment, cloudy Surrey although the sun is coming out and it is much cooler than yesterday. I was lucky being in the Library all day as out side the temperatures were so hot and people were coming in just to get out of the heat.

We had a good workshop session with a steady trickle of people coming in. Also met some very interesting people. Firstly there was the ex president of the old WI who came in to tell us about some items that belonged to the WI in the Museum vaults that were made from items used at the coronations of our Queen and George VI. We will now go and see if we can find them. Also a president of a neighbouring WI came in and asked me to run a workshop for her branch on Dorset Buttons. Then we had a visit from the Mayor and I have asked him to unveil our knitted town in March and he is happy to do this. Then just as we were packing up we had a family of about 6 ladies coming wanting to try everything, so we gave them a quick go but explained we had to finish at 4 pm.

I managed to stay sitting don most of the day so my I am not feeling too bad this morning and in the quiet times I did manage to crochet a dish cloth. So all i all a good days work.

We are off to DDs for a bbq today so a nice lazy day ahead.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Looks good and not unlike the place we stayed in in Shropshire. x


Seems to be a typical design for holiday lodges. Just wish the kitchen was better equipped, have you ever tried scraping potatoes with a carving knife? A blunt one at that. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from, at the moment, cloudy Surrey although the sun is coming out and it is much cooler than yesterday. I was lucky being in the Library all day as out side the temperatures were so hot and people were coming in just to get out of the heat.
> 
> We had a good workshop session with a steady trickle of people coming in. Also met some very interesting people. Firstly there was the ex president of the old WI who came in to tell us about some items that belonged to the WI in the Museum vaults that were made from items used at the coronations of our Queen and George VI. We will now go and see if we can find them. Also a president of a neighbouring WI came in and asked me to run a workshop for her branch on Dorset Buttons. Then we had a visit from the Mayor and I have asked him to unveil our knitted town in March and he is happy to do this. Then just as we were packing up we had a family of about 6 ladies coming wanting to try everything, so we gave them a quick go but explained we had to finish at 4 pm.
> 
> I managed to stay sitting don most of the day so my I am not feeling too bad this morning and in the quiet times I did manage to crochet a dish cloth. So all i all a good days work.
> 
> We are off to DDs for a bbq today so a nice lazy day ahead.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


Sounds like a very busy but interesting day. It was gorgeous here earlier on but has now clouded over and is quite cool, sweat shirts on, hope it clears up again later, enjoy your BBQ. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a gloriously sunny London. Like Jacky, our temperatures are going to be a little lower today. When I came home from the boss's party, it was still 33°C at 9.30 last night! Didn't stay late, it was very nice and the food and drink were good and plentiful but the rest of the shop staff turned up much later so it was all a bit fragmented and it was held in a long bar in a seniors block so it was lots of little groups not mingling. It was on the 7th floor and a beautiful place with fabulous views across the River Thames though! Got home safely and easily. 

For those that don't know, Woolwich is a strange place, it used to be a wonderful shopping town with several department stores and a huge outdoor market with dozens of stalls selling just about everything but it is divided in two now, the shabby, multicultural and sometimes dangerous area on one side of a dual carriageway road and the brand new and beautifully expensive apartment blocks on the other side. 

Shopping is done so time to chill in the cool now, hope everyone is having a good day, lots of love! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> There's a balcony around the front of the lodge and a large grassy area and then up an overgrown bank to the river. Behind across the track is another overgrown bank and another river. More outside space than inside. xxxx :sm23:


Oh that sounds nice, somewhere to sit in the sun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from, at the moment, cloudy Surrey although the sun is coming out and it is much cooler than yesterday. I was lucky being in the Library all day as out side the temperatures were so hot and people were coming in just to get out of the heat.
> 
> We had a good workshop session with a steady trickle of people coming in. Also met some very interesting people. Firstly there was the ex president of the old WI who came in to tell us about some items that belonged to the WI in the Museum vaults that were made from items used at the coronations of our Queen and George VI. We will now go and see if we can find them. Also a president of a neighbouring WI came in and asked me to run a workshop for her branch on Dorset Buttons. Then we had a visit from the Mayor and I have asked him to unveil our knitted town in March and he is happy to do this. Then just as we were packing up we had a family of about 6 ladies coming wanting to try everything, so we gave them a quick go but explained we had to finish at 4 pm.
> 
> I managed to stay sitting don most of the day so my I am not feeling too bad this morning and in the quiet times I did manage to crochet a dish cloth. So all i all a good days work.
> 
> We are off to DDs for a bbq today so a nice lazy day ahead.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


Glad you had a successful day, it sounds exhausting though!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny London. Like Jacky, our temperatures are going to be a little lower today. When I came home from the boss's party, it was still 33°C at 9.30 last night! Didn't stay late, it was very nice and the food and drink were good and plentiful but the rest of the shop staff turned up much later so it was all a bit fragmented and it was held in a long bar in a seniors block so it was lots of little groups not mingling. It was on the 7th floor and a beautiful place with fabulous views across the River Thames though! Got home safely and easily.
> 
> For those that don't know, Woolwich is a strange place, it used to be a wonderful shopping town with several department stores and a huge outdoor market with dozens of stalls selling just about everything but it is divided in two now, the shabby, multicultural and sometimes dangerous area on one side of a dual carriageway road and the brand new and beautifully expensive apartment blocks on the other side.
> 
> Shopping is done so time to chill in the cool now, hope everyone is having a good day, lots of love! xxxxxxxxx


Sounds like it was not thought out properly when they arranged it.

We use to have two really nice shopping mall's in town here, y'all went to one of them. The really dumb thing about it was the other one was built nearly right next door to the other one. Didn't make much sense. I was sad to see the one close, and then turn into a store I never really shop at because it's expensive. Bass Pro Shop.
It's also sad because it had a movie theater, a huge carousal, a food court, miniature golf, and an arcade section. 
I feel like it would have succeeded somewhere else.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from, at the moment, cloudy Surrey although the sun is coming out and it is much cooler than yesterday. I was lucky being in the Library all day as out side the temperatures were so hot and people were coming in just to get out of the heat.
> 
> We had a good workshop session with a steady trickle of people coming in. Also met some very interesting people. Firstly there was the ex president of the old WI who came in to tell us about some items that belonged to the WI in the Museum vaults that were made from items used at the coronations of our Queen and George VI. We will now go and see if we can find them. Also a president of a neighbouring WI came in and asked me to run a workshop for her branch on Dorset Buttons. Then we had a visit from the Mayor and I have asked him to unveil our knitted town in March and he is happy to do this. Then just as we were packing up we had a family of about 6 ladies coming wanting to try everything, so we gave them a quick go but explained we had to finish at 4 pm.
> 
> I managed to stay sitting don most of the day so my I am not feeling too bad this morning and in the quiet times I did manage to crochet a dish cloth. So all i all a good days work.
> 
> We are off to DDs for a bbq today so a nice lazy day ahead.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


Sounds like a lovely day indeed. And busy too! ???? Glad you didn't overdo things and took good care of yourself. Congrats about the Dorset class! You will be a great teacher for sure ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I think some areas give out Blue Badges a lot easier than others, didn't even consider it after DH had his stroke knowing what hoops you have to jump through to get one. xxxx


I had to have an attorney, and a billion doctors notes. It took 2 years to get a court date, the system is so backed up here. Plus they figure the ones faking it won't want to stick it out. The general rule is they deny three times before giving it to you. I think it's ridiculous to waste people's time, and to put someone through what they have to do just to get the help they need and are entitled to.


----------



## linkan

Sweet peas softball season is over ????ª I feel terrible I didn't make it to any of her games. Things have just been to hectic here lately.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sounds like it was not thought out properly when they arranged it.
> 
> We use to have two really nice shopping mall's in town here, y'all went to one of them. The really dumb thing about it was the other one was built nearly right next door to the other one. Didn't make much sense. I was sad to see the one close, and then turn into a store I never really shop at because it's expensive. Bass Pro Shop.
> It's also sad because it had a movie theater, a huge carousal, a food court, miniature golf, and an arcade section.
> I feel like it would have succeeded somewhere else.


I agree, there are a few instances around here where two similar shops are placed very near each other, you just know one of them is in for a short life!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I had to have an attorney, and a billion doctors notes. It took 2 years to get a court date, the system is so backed up here. Plus they figure the ones faking it won't want to stick it out. The general rule is they deny three times before giving it to you. I think it's ridiculous to waste people's time, and to put someone through what they have to do just to get the help they need and are entitled to.


Over here, if you are turned down, you cannot apply again. Quite what happens if your condition deteriorates, I do not know!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet peas softball season is over ????ª I feel terrible I didn't make it to any of her games. Things have just been to hectic here lately.


Oh bless her! Don't you dare feel bad, you can only do one thing at a time and you've been busy supporting Jen as much as you can, SP will understand and love you just as much!! xxxx


----------



## Roses and cats

linkan said:


> Well of course I did. I think henna tattoos are beautiful. ????????
> Just a few that I would even consider making permanent...????????


Wow! Gorgeous.


----------



## jinx

We are talking about handicap parking permits, right? It must really vary by states. Here if a doctor signs the request a permit is issued without question. Or so it seems to me. Mr. Wonderful's doctor sent in the request and within a month we received his permit.
I can understand why they would question some requests they get. I saw a car pull into a handicap space and the person that walked into the store was a waitress at our favorite restaurant. She could walk, run several miles at work but could not walk from the parking lot into the store?


linkan said:


> I had to have an attorney, and a billion doctors notes. It took 2 years to get a court date, the system is so backed up here. Plus they figure the ones faking it won't want to stick it out. The general rule is they deny three times before giving it to you. I think it's ridiculous to waste people's time, and to put someone through what they have to do just to get the help they need and are entitled to.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Seems to be a typical design for holiday lodges. Just wish the kitchen was better equipped, have you ever tried scraping potatoes with a carving knife? A blunt one at that. xx :sm16:


No. We just did them in their skins. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Bacl from a lovely bbq at DDs.DSIL and I managex to polush off a bottle of rioja and now I am home gaving a strong black coffee o get ready to take the yarn bombing down later.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We are talking about handicap parking permits, right? It must really vary by states. Here if a doctor signs the request a permit is issued without question. Or so it seems to me. Mr. Wonderful's doctor sent in the request and within a month we received his permit.
> I can understand why they would question some requests they get. I saw a car pull into a handicap space and the person that walked into the store was a waitress at our favorite restaurant. She could walk, run several miles at work but could not walk from the parking lot into the store?


From my experience with my DH, our requests don't go via the doctor,which is just ridiculous!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> From my experience with my DH, our requests don't go via the doctor,which is just ridiculous!


It absolutely is. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all. I'm back home in my own little bed, I've had a great weekend but coming homes good too. All we seem to have done is eat, and I suppose some of them enjoyed their drinks, they were all well behaved but I imagine a few tired heads today. 

Ann brought me some flowers out of her garden so I've put them in water and will show you the photo when I get caught up etc. It's been very dull here today with temp of 17C and very breezy, but it's warm enough to. It was raining a bit as I drove home. Definitely not had a blue sky today. It doesn't matter...as long as yesterday was fine for the BBQ.

Hope you all had a great weekend. I'm going to read all your news now.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sounds like quite the party to be at! ????
> Congrats on your blue badge. I know it's strange to congratulate someone on getting their disability, but its more congrats that you got your benefits from it I guess.
> My youngest sister has been trying for years and keeps being denied.
> They have officially lost their house ???? I feel terrible for her and her kids, but everyone told her that's what happens when you don't pay your mortgage for ten years.
> 
> I believe Albert was there for this party, you carry him around with you love ❤
> He's a part of you forever. Where you go, he goes too. Even if it's just going with Flo????
> Love you bunches lady.


Love u bunches toooooooo nona.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Glad you are having a good time. Hope you take a photo with him in his gown. I came across a photo of my aunt in her graduation gown and me probably the mid 1950s. it was nice to have it.
> This was to follow Grandma Susan's telling her fun day but it wooshed and dropped here. I have no skills on this machine.


You do real well jolly....don't put yourself down, xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Seems to be a typical design for holiday lodges. Just wish the kitchen was better equipped, have you ever tried scraping potatoes with a carving knife? A blunt one at that. xx :sm16:


Looks like you may have to buy one and make it the first present for your new house. Or, don't scrape potatoes, good ruffage....


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sweet peas softball season is over ????ª I feel terrible I didn't make it to any of her games. Things have just been to hectic here lately.


She's a pretty little treasure. Don't worry, you'll find time soon enough.


----------



## grandma susan

I feel as if I've open a can of worms about my blue badge. You don't get them easily up here. I have difficulties and have a few things that people don't necessarily know about. I filled out a form. Sent my money and it was assessed as it has been since 2013. I only answer truthfully, as I'd never claim anything. I get no benefits from anywhere, no help from anyone in the world, life gets a bit hard sometimes. I'd never fiddle the council. I have it because I need it. I don't need tell all why it's so.....


----------



## grandma susan

Flowers from anns garden


----------



## grandma susan

Flowers


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Looks like you may have to buy one and make it the first present for your new house. Or, don't scrape potatoes, good ruffage....


Don't usually scrape them unless the skin is ready to fall off but do like to dig their eyes out, very difficult with a carving knife. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Sik of this


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Sik of this


Lovely. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Sik of this


Beautiful flowers xxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> We are talking about handicap parking permits, right? It must really vary by states. Here if a doctor signs the request a permit is issued without question. Or so it seems to me. Mr. Wonderful's doctor sent in the request and within a month we received his permit.
> I can understand why they would question some requests they get. I saw a car pull into a handicap space and the person that walked into the store was a waitress at our favorite restaurant. She could walk, run several miles at work but could not walk from the parking lot into the store?


Oops that's my bad, I thought she meant disability benefits. Getting my parking card was very simple.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Sik of this


What a beautiful arrangement ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I feel as if I've open a can of worms about my blue badge. You don't get them easily up here. I have difficulties and have a few things that people don't necessarily know about. I filled out a form. Sent my money and it was assessed as it has been since 2013. I only answer truthfully, as I'd never claim anything. I get no benefits from anywhere, no help from anyone in the world, life gets a bit hard sometimes. I'd never fiddle the council. I have it because I need it. I don't need tell all why it's so.....


I was confused about the blue badge. I thought it meant you got approved for disability benefits. But I'm just happy that you got what you need, I hope you get all the help you need. You deserve to be well taken care of ????


----------



## jinx

Ah, that makes sense.


linkan said:


> Oops that's my bad, I thought she meant disability benefits. Getting my parking card was very simple.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I feel as if I've open a can of worms about my blue badge. You don't get them easily up here. I have difficulties and have a few things that people don't necessarily know about. I filled out a form. Sent my money and it was assessed as it has been since 2013. I only answer truthfully, as I'd never claim anything. I get no benefits from anywhere, no help from anyone in the world, life gets a bit hard sometimes. I'd never fiddle the council. I have it because I need it. I don't need tell all why it's so.....


No, you don't need to tell all, Susan. I'm glad you are able to get the blue badge. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Sik of this


So lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk, there's a lot more cloud around today so not sure what sort of day it will be. Off to the bank and solicitors this morning so hoping for some definite news today. Probably knitting this afternoon. Have a good day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sending good wishes with you to the solicitor. Hope everything is worked out that you can quit living in limbo.
It is 3 a.m. here now and I have been awake since 1a.m. Perfect time of the day to knit and relax.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk, there's a lot more cloud around today so not sure what sort of day it will be. Off to the bank and solicitors this morning so hoping for some definite news today. Probably knitting this afternoon. Have a good day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sending good wishes with you to the solicitor. Hope everything is worked out that you can quit living in limbo.
> It is 3 a.m. here now and I have been awake since 1a.m. Perfect time of the day to knit and relax.


Morning, not sure how you function on so little sleep, I'm a miserable sod if I don't get my 8 hours. Yes can't wait to get all my own stuff back and start living our new life. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk, there's a lot more cloud around today so not sure what sort of day it will be. Off to the bank and solicitors this morning so hoping for some definite news today. Probably knitting this afternoon. Have a good day whatever you're up to. xx


Hope you get some good answers. Thinking of you. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely bbq with DD and family yesterday. Then in the evening we took the yarn bombing down. Now we have to get back to our knitted town. And sometime I've got to learn how to use my spinning wheel.

KnitWIts here this morning and then nothing much planned for the rest of the day.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful flowers xxxx


They certainly are!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> No, you don't need to tell all, Susan. I'm glad you are able to get the blue badge. xxxooo


Quite right!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a beautiful day in London! It's 22°C here, which is perfect for me. DH has gone to the library in another town and so I have been in charge of the washing, which hasn't happened for a long time. I've really enjoyed it and have a lovely line of clean stuff on the line, wafting in the breeze, very satisfying!!!

Off to the shop this afternoon, as usual, hope it's nice and busy!!

Catch you all later, lots of love, as always! xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk, there's a lot more cloud around today so not sure what sort of day it will be. Off to the bank and solicitors this morning so hoping for some definite news today. Probably knitting this afternoon. Have a good day whatever you're up to. xx


Hopefully the meeting has a positive outcome for you. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's supposed to be 104F here today. Glad we now have our air conditioning system up and running. ????xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's supposed to be 104F here today. Glad we now have our air conditioning system up and running. ????xxxooo


I sbould think you need it with those sort of temperatures. How are you adjusting to the heat?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I sbould think you need it with those sort of temperatures. How are you adjusting to the heat?


Definitely need it and I do ok with the heat most of the time. There are times, though, when it gets uncomfortable. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a breezy day, but I've had the porch windows open and the inside door open too and let the air circulate. I'm trying to find the window keys, I don't know what I've done with them. I'll have a proper look tomorrow.

I've had a leisurely day today , marg went off with the s and b bunch for a carvery at the park hotel but I didn't feel like going so I said no when I was asked a few weeks ago. I used to take Kathleen and Iris and it doesn't seem the same anymore. The meals not fantastic but there's not anything you can really criticize. I just felt better at home, and had my salad while I watched the 1pm news on tv. I've done some sudokus. On Wednesday when Donna comes I think I'll get her to climb up in the bedroom cupboards and see if we can't find some place for my clothes. 

I don't know how Matthews arms are, but I'll face time him soon. I don't seem to have much news tonight. Marg came up for a cup of tea this afternoon and we put the world to rights. I'm going to catch up now. Hope you all had a good day. It's over 60's tomorrow. Luv yawl xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I was confused about the blue badge. I thought it meant you got approved for disability benefits. But I'm just happy that you got what you need, I hope you get all the help you need. You deserve to be well taken care of ????


Don't you worry your little head Angela, I'm fine. It was nothing you said. I just want to forget it now. Luv ya. Give marcelina a hug from grandma s


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> No, you don't need to tell all, Susan. I'm glad you are able to get the blue badge. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I don't want to upset anyone, but it's done now, let's get back to normal, haha whatever that is. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's supposed to be 104F here today. Glad we now have our air conditioning system up and running. ????xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a breezy day, but I've had the porch windows open and the inside door open too and let the air circulate. I'm trying to find the window keys, I don't know what I've done with them. I'll have a proper look tomorrow.
> 
> I've had a leisurely day today , marg went off with the s and b bunch for a carvery at the park hotel but I didn't feel like going so I said no when I was asked a few weeks ago. I used to take Kathleen and Iris and it doesn't seem the same anymore. The meals not fantastic but there's not anything you can really criticize. I just felt better at home, and had my salad while I watched the 1pm news on tv. I've done some sudokus. On Wednesday when Donna comes I think I'll get her to climb up in the bedroom cupboards and see if we can't find some place for my clothes.
> 
> I don't know how Matthews arms are, but I'll face time him soon. I don't seem to have much news tonight. Marg came up for a cup of tea this afternoon and we put the world to rights. I'm going to catch up now. Hope you all had a good day. It's over 60's tomorrow. Luv yawl xxxxx


It sounds like a nice, relaxing day. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thanks Pam, I don't want to upset anyone, but it's done now, let's get back to normal, haha whatever that is. Xx


Indeed. Whatever that is! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

I think we might be a week away from actually getting our house. Have signed the contracts and completion should be a week today (8th) just waiting for final confirmation from the seller's solicitor but almost certain now. The long saga may nearly be at its end, I'll have to find something else to bore you all with. :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we might be a week away from actually getting our house. Have signed the contracts and completion should be a week today (8th) just waiting for final confirmation from the seller's solicitor but almost certain now. The long saga may nearly be at its end, I'll have to find something else to bore you all with. :sm23: :sm23: xx


I'm so very happy for you dear, it's been quite the saga and I bet you could write a book about it but it's almost over now and the good times will begin!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we might be a week away from actually getting our house. Have signed the contracts and completion should be a week today (8th) just waiting for final confirmation from the seller's solicitor but almost certain now. The long saga may nearly be at its end, I'll have to find something else to bore you all with. :sm23: :sm23: xx


That is great, Jacky! Not boring at all! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

A lovely day here sunny and all the woods campers are leaving. SnoopDog was here for a weekend concert and it brought people in droves. 
Jacky I like your cabin and I could live in that quite happily full time as outside has always appealed to me more. Happy that you are almost in your new home.
Last years potted hydrangea is gorgeous this year and the Lychnis in my back meadow are flowering, they are so pretty. Hope everyone's week starts off with a bang with lots of positives. 
xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A lovely day here sunny and all the woods campers are leaving. SnoopDog was here for a weekend concert and it brought people in droves.
> Jacky I like your cabin and I could live in that quite happily full time as outside has always appealed to me more. Happy that you are almost in your new home.
> Last years potted hydrangea is gorgeous this year and the Lychnis in my back meadow are flowering, they are so pretty. Hope everyone's week starts off with a bang with lots of positives.
> xoxo


I think you would go stir crazy after a while, it's really not big enough for full time living and no room for fish or spinning wheels. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we might be a week away from actually getting our house. Have signed the contracts and completion should be a week today (8th) just waiting for final confirmation from the seller's solicitor but almost certain now. The long saga may nearly be at its end, I'll have to find something else to bore you all with. :sm23: :sm23: xx


Well done. Double TMs tonight. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Well done. Double TMs tonight. X


Yep, I think we are actually there. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, I think we are actually there. xx


Now breathe


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Now breathe


Oh must I? xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we might be a week away from actually getting our house. Have signed the contracts and completion should be a week today (8th) just waiting for final confirmation from the seller's solicitor but almost certain now. The long saga may nearly be at its end, I'll have to find something else to bore you all with. :sm23: :sm23: xx


That is great news!!


----------



## binkbrice

I have had a nice day today took the kids to see Toy Story 4 and I really liked it, then we got lunch and went to the park and then to my mom and dads house then the store and home now I am beat my feet are protesting!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I have had a nice day today took the kids to see Toy Story 4 and I really liked it, then we got lunch and went to the park and then to my mom and dads house then the store and home now I am beat my feet are protesting!!!


That sounds like a fun day and you've definitely earned time for a rest! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh must I? xx :sm23:


????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, Had our town map out and started putting things in place. We nearly have everything done to sew on it now, but it is going to take quite a lot of sewing together. Lucikly I have a good team of embroiderers willing to help.

My friend is coming over this afternoon, so I may get a spinning lesson.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I have had a nice day today took the kids to see Toy Story 4 and I really liked it, then we got lunch and went to the park and then to my mom and dads house then the store and home now I am beat my feet are protesting!!!


Lovely day but perhaps you should have gone to see Happy Feet. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk. Just heard from the solicitor, contracts have been exchanged and completion date is definitely next Monday (8th). DH is now booking the removal men so next week could be all go, and the week after and the week after that. So might sit back and relax for the rest of the week while I can. But at long last it has happened. xx


----------



## jinx

I am so happy for you. It must be a relief to have all the paperwork done. The moving in and arranging may be a lot of work, but it will be so worth it in the end. I will celebrate with you today with a glass of my favorite drink while you have your favorite TM. ???????????????????????????????? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk. Just heard from the solicitor, contracts have been exchanged and completion date is definitely next Monday (8th). DH is now booking the removal men so next week could be all go, and the week after and the week after that. So might sit back and relax for the rest of the week while I can. But at long last it has happened. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am so happy for you. It must be a relief to have all the paperwork done. The moving in and arranging may be a lot of work, but it will be so worth it in the end. I will celebrate with you today with a glass of my favorite drink while you have your favorite TM. ????????????????????????????????


What she said!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday. It has taken a lot of time and work to make your town map. I an anxiously waiting for pictures.
I hope you get your spinning lesson today. I am sure you will be very successful with your spinning endeavors.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, Had our town map out and started putting things in place. We nearly have everything done to sew on it now, but it is going to take quite a lot of sewing together. Lucikly I have a good team of embroiderers willing to help.
> 
> My friend is coming over this afternoon, so I may get a spinning lesson.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a sunny Winchester services on the M3, having a comfort stop on the way to my sister's for a few days. Josephine, I waved as we went past the Camberley turn off!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Remember no wine for you to celebrate. Have a gin and tonic.????????


London Girl said:


> What she said!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's cloudy but was sprinkling earlier this morning. 
We just finished a lovely Canada Day long weekend. It was sunny all 3 days and in the upper 20's and low 30's, but there was a nice breeze off the lake. Port Hope had a multicultural festival and food truck competition in Memorial Park downtown, Cobourg had it's Lakeshore Festival with hundreds of vendors selling from tents in Victoria Park, a midway, art displays and sales, and buskers. Both had free entertainment at the bandshells in the park and both had parades. There were lots of free samples. I had kangaroo sausages, duck sausages, all kinds of flavours of turkish delight, cookies, and every kind of sauce on crackers. I've heard and watched fireworks for all 3 nights. Our neighbours have set them off in the park behind us, Trinity College has set them off from the hill and the seniors residences at the edge of the subdivision set some off because the seniors couldn't make it down to the beach for the town fireworks. I walked miles and my blisters have blisters.
The body of my stripey cardigan is finished. I decided to add some length to the sleeves. I have one sleeve almost finished.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk. Just heard from the solicitor, contracts have been exchanged and completion date is definitely next Monday (8th). DH is now booking the removal men so next week could be all go, and the week after and the week after that. So might sit back and relax for the rest of the week while I can. But at long last it has happened. xx


Glad to hear that. Now rest as much as you can to conserve your energy x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny Winchester services on the M3, having a comfort stop on the way to my sister's for a few days. Josephine, I waved as we went past the Camberley turn off!! Xxxx


Sorry I missed you. Am now waving furiously xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> What she said!! Xxxx


And me too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's cloudy but was sprinkling earlier this morning.
> We just finished a lovely Canada Day long weekend. It was sunny all 3 days and in the upper 20's and low 30's, but there was a nice breeze off the lake. Port Hope had a multicultural festival and food truck competition in Memorial Park downtown, Cobourg had it's Lakeshore Festival with hundreds of vendors selling from tents in Victoria Park, a midway, art displays and sales, and buskers. Both had free entertainment at the bandshells in the park and both had parades. There were lots of free samples. I had kangaroo sausages, duck sausages, all kinds of flavours of turkish delight, cookies, and every kind of sauce on crackers. I've heard and watched fireworks for all 3 nights. Our neighbours have set them off in the park behind us, Trinity College has set them off from the hill and the seniors residences at the edge of the subdivision set some off because the seniors couldn't make it down to the beach for the town fireworks. I walked miles and my blisters have blisters.
> The body of my stripey cardigan is finished. I decided to add some length to the sleeves. I have one sleeve almost finished.


Sounds like a fun time, apart from the blisters. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny Winchester services on the M3, having a comfort stop on the way to my sister's for a few days. Josephine, I waved as we went past the Camberley turn off!! Xxxx


Have a lovely time at your sister's.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk. Just heard from the solicitor, contracts have been exchanged and completion date is definitely next Monday (8th). DH is now booking the removal men so next week could be all go, and the week after and the week after that. So might sit back and relax for the rest of the week while I can. But at long last it has happened. xx


Woo hoo. Enjoy your little rental place before the moving starts again.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, Had our town map out and started putting things in place. We nearly have everything done to sew on it now, but it is going to take quite a lot of sewing together. Lucikly I have a good team of embroiderers willing to help.
> 
> My friend is coming over this afternoon, so I may get a spinning lesson.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Is it Tuesday already?
That town map is quite the project. Will it be finished soon?
I hope you get that spinning lesson.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have had a nice day today took the kids to see Toy Story 4 and I really liked it, then we got lunch and went to the park and then to my mom and dads house then the store and home now I am beat my feet are protesting!!!


Well put those feet up and crochet or knit then.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What she said!! Xxxx


Just had a set-back. Removal firm can't bring our stuff until the 15th so another week to wait. Unfortunately we have to be out of here on the 12th so we're homeless for 3 days. Will try and stay here if he hasn't got any bookings, if not back to the Premier Inn if they have space. xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny Winchester services on the M3, having a comfort stop on the way to my sister's for a few days. Josephine, I waved as we went past the Camberley turn off!! Xxxx


Safe journey. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A lovely day here sunny and all the woods campers are leaving. SnoopDog was here for a weekend concert and it brought people in droves.
> Jacky I like your cabin and I could live in that quite happily full time as outside has always appealed to me more. Happy that you are almost in your new home.
> Last years potted hydrangea is gorgeous this year and the Lychnis in my back meadow are flowering, they are so pretty. Hope everyone's week starts off with a bang with lots of positives.
> xoxo


We've had hundreds of people in from Toronto for the Lakeshore Festival in Cobourg. Most of the time they are camped out in their tents on the beach. They would have left or mostly left yesterday after the fireworks. You have a lovely area for spending time outside.
We don't have anything like the Lychnis around this area. Our honey locust trees have just finished flowering, but there wasn't much scent from them this year.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Is it Tuesday already?
> That town map is quite the project. Will it be finished soon?
> I hope you get that spinning lesson.


We have set a deadline of Christmas to have it finished, but the Mayor has agreed to unveil it in March next year so we do have some panic time after Christmas. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Thanks Pam, I don't want to upset anyone, but it's done now, let's get back to normal, haha whatever that is. Xx


What's so fun about normal.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's cloudy but was sprinkling earlier this morning.
> We just finished a lovely Canada Day long weekend. It was sunny all 3 days and in the upper 20's and low 30's, but there was a nice breeze off the lake. Port Hope had a multicultural festival and food truck competition in Memorial Park downtown, Cobourg had it's Lakeshore Festival with hundreds of vendors selling from tents in Victoria Park, a midway, art displays and sales, and buskers. Both had free entertainment at the bandshells in the park and both had parades. There were lots of free samples. I had kangaroo sausages, duck sausages, all kinds of flavours of turkish delight, cookies, and every kind of sauce on crackers. I've heard and watched fireworks for all 3 nights. Our neighbours have set them off in the park behind us, Trinity College has set them off from the hill and the seniors residences at the edge of the subdivision set some off because the seniors couldn't make it down to the beach for the town fireworks. I walked miles and my blisters have blisters.
> The body of my stripey cardigan is finished. I decided to add some length to the sleeves. I have one sleeve almost finished.


Wow that sounds like a great weekend and by the looks of all the free samples not much cooking needed. Now back down to earth with a bump I presume and back to work. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a breezy day, but I've had the porch windows open and the inside door open too and let the air circulate. I'm trying to find the window keys, I don't know what I've done with them. I'll have a proper look tomorrow.
> 
> I've had a leisurely day today , marg went off with the s and b bunch for a carvery at the park hotel but I didn't feel like going so I said no when I was asked a few weeks ago. I used to take Kathleen and Iris and it doesn't seem the same anymore. The meals not fantastic but there's not anything you can really criticize. I just felt better at home, and had my salad while I watched the 1pm news on tv. I've done some sudokus. On Wednesday when Donna comes I think I'll get her to climb up in the bedroom cupboards and see if we can't find some place for my clothes.
> 
> I don't know how Matthews arms are, but I'll face time him soon. I don't seem to have much news tonight. Marg came up for a cup of tea this afternoon and we put the world to rights. I'm going to catch up now. Hope you all had a good day. It's over 60's tomorrow. Luv yawl xxxxx


It sounds like you need to get more window keys so you can get those open in the nice weather.
What happened to Matthew's arms?
Love you back.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a set-back. Removal firm can't bring our stuff until the 15th so another week to wait. Unfortunately we have to be out of here on the 12th so we're homeless for 3 days. Will try and stay here if he hasn't got any bookings, if not back to the Premier Inn if they have space. xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


But you will still own the house from the 8th so you can get in and do some bits and pieces before your stuff arrives? Might prove useful. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's supposed to be 104F here today. Glad we now have our air conditioning system up and running. ????xxxooo


I'd be parked in a comfy chair in the air conditioning and not moving. Too hot for me. I don't care how "dry" the air is. :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> But you will still own the house from the 8th so you can get in and do some bits and pieces before your stuff arrives? Might prove useful. xx


Yes don't mind having a day or two spare but would like a bed to sleep in for the last three. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful day in London! It's 22°C here, which is perfect for me. DH has gone to the library in another town and so I have been in charge of the washing, which hasn't happened for a long time. I've really enjoyed it and have a lovely line of clean stuff on the line, wafting in the breeze, very satisfying!!!
> 
> Off to the shop this afternoon, as usual, hope it's nice and busy!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love, as always! xxxxxxx


Laundry outside has such a nice smell. Our laundry pole is covered in bird feeders so we haven't been using it for the purpose it was intended.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, not sure how you function on so little sleep, I'm a miserable sod if I don't get my 8 hours. Yes can't wait to get all my own stuff back and start living our new life. xx


I got some CBD drops for my Bella-kitty and have found that she sleeps so much better when I give her the drops (and I sleep better when she sleeps). Several people online said that the full dropper that it says on the bottle is too strong a dose, so I've started her with 4 drops on her food and that seems to be working well. Usually she fusses when she wakes up and wakes me up in the process, but she has been able to get comfortable even laying on the hard floor. So it's working.
I've been "functional" on 6 hours or less of sleep, but I have a routine and don't usually need to think too much.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sik of this


Those flowers were growing in a garden? They look like something that would have come from a florist here. Beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We are talking about handicap parking permits, right? It must really vary by states. Here if a doctor signs the request a permit is issued without question. Or so it seems to me. Mr. Wonderful's doctor sent in the request and within a month we received his permit.
> I can understand why they would question some requests they get. I saw a car pull into a handicap space and the person that walked into the store was a waitress at our favorite restaurant. She could walk, run several miles at work but could not walk from the parking lot into the store?


We used to have special plates for the cars, but once you had that plate you had it for life whether you still needed it or not. Now we have blue paper prints that you put on the dash and need to be renewed every two years. You need a doctors recommendation for ours, but it doesn't really take very long for the paperwork to go through. Tax returns take longer.
Service dogs have increased quite a bit. It seems you can get a service dog for every ailment now and they are allowed to go anywhere with you. At work, I've seen a lady trying to get her big service dog into a little bathroom stall with her. She wasn't able to get the door closed, so we politely looked the other way. The dog didn't look too happy.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We have set a deadline of Christmas to have it finished, but the Mayor has agreed to unveil it in March next year so we do have some panic time after Christmas. xx


Wow, that's a long timeline. Do you think you'll have it ready in time? :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow that sounds like a great weekend and by the looks of all the free samples not much cooking needed. Now back down to earth with a bump I presume and back to work. xx


Yup. I put on some weight. It's hard to get going this morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Speaking of going, it's time for me to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes don't mind having a day or two spare but would like a bed to sleep in for the last three. xx


Blow up lilo? ⛺X


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, that's a long timeline. Do you think you'll have it ready in time? :sm17:


There will probably be some last minute tweeking however long the timeline is xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Blow up lilo? ⛺X


Could use sleeping bags but they are in storage, anyway problem sorted owner has said we can stay here for 3 more days at a cost but it is close to the new house and saves having to try and book elsewhere. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Could use sleeping bags but they are in storage, anyway problem sorted owner has said we can stay here for 3 more days at a cost but it is close to the new house and saves having to try and book elsewhere. xx


That's good. Well done. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr Ps pots


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, Had our town map out and started putting things in place. We nearly have everything done to sew on it now, but it is going to take quite a lot of sewing together. Lucikly I have a good team of embroiderers willing to help.
> 
> My friend is coming over this afternoon, so I may get a spinning lesson.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Great progress on the town. Enjoy your time with your friend. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk. Just heard from the solicitor, contracts have been exchanged and completion date is definitely next Monday (8th). DH is now booking the removal men so next week could be all go, and the week after and the week after that. So might sit back and relax for the rest of the week while I can. But at long last it has happened. xx


That is great! Yes, rest while you can. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny Winchester services on the M3, having a comfort stop on the way to my sister's for a few days. Josephine, I waved as we went past the Camberley turn off!! Xxxx


Enjoy your visit with your sister! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's cloudy but was sprinkling earlier this morning.
> We just finished a lovely Canada Day long weekend. It was sunny all 3 days and in the upper 20's and low 30's, but there was a nice breeze off the lake. Port Hope had a multicultural festival and food truck competition in Memorial Park downtown, Cobourg had it's Lakeshore Festival with hundreds of vendors selling from tents in Victoria Park, a midway, art displays and sales, and buskers. Both had free entertainment at the bandshells in the park and both had parades. There were lots of free samples. I had kangaroo sausages, duck sausages, all kinds of flavours of turkish delight, cookies, and every kind of sauce on crackers. I've heard and watched fireworks for all 3 nights. Our neighbours have set them off in the park behind us, Trinity College has set them off from the hill and the seniors residences at the edge of the subdivision set some off because the seniors couldn't make it down to the beach for the town fireworks. I walked miles and my blisters have blisters.
> The body of my stripey cardigan is finished. I decided to add some length to the sleeves. I have one sleeve almost finished.


Sounds like a fun weekend and great progress on your cardigan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a set-back. Removal firm can't bring our stuff until the 15th so another week to wait. Unfortunately we have to be out of here on the 12th so we're homeless for 3 days. Will try and stay here if he hasn't got any bookings, if not back to the Premier Inn if they have space. xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


Darn! Hopefully your temporary living arrangements get sorted out quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'd be parked in a comfy chair in the air conditioning and not moving. Too hot for me. I don't care how "dry" the air is. :sm17:


Yes, it's definitely much hotter than I'm used to! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Could use sleeping bags but they are in storage, anyway problem sorted owner has said we can stay here for 3 more days at a cost but it is close to the new house and saves having to try and book elsewhere. xx


Great. That's a relief. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps pots


They're lovely! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Woo hoo. Enjoy your little rental place before the moving starts again.


Oh but this time it will be a joyous move ???? 
She gets to start from scratch and decorate the way she want, she can get creative with paint colors, and make it everything she wants. ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Those flowers were growing in a garden? They look like something that would have come from a florist here. Beautiful.


Ditto ❣ what she said, beautiful. ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps pots


Beautiful ????


----------



## linkan

Started the day with a bang.. apparently the town has a broken water valve somewhere so everyone's water is shut off. They say it will only be a few hours, but then we will be on a boil water advisory for 24 hours.

We found a trailer for Jen and the young lady only wants $5000. For it. So far we have both been turned down by 2 different finance companies.. ????

We will prevail ! ????
We will rise up and find a way y'all because that's just what we gotta do.

Everyday is a new opportunity to succeed. 
Love y'all. XOXO ❤????❤


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's been a breezy day but very heavy and muggy. Beats the cold. I've had a profitable day. I went to the over 60's and won $12...2 boxes of cakes. I'm well proud and very satisfied I've seen marg who got me some rice pudding, and Karen. Andrew says he's going to get rid of the weeds that's coming through the paving stones. I had to tel marg because they usually do things in the garden and I don't want to upset anyone. They are all so kind. Marg wasn't bothered at all. She's not like that. I'm blessed with good neighbors. 

Donna comes in the morning so I've decided we might clear some rubbish out of my wardrobe or cupboards. Something has to go....I haven't got elastic walls. I'm a disgrace I must find room for everything . I'm going to catch up now so I hope you all have a great evening. Luv yawl.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps pots


Beautiful, well done Mr. P. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That is great! Yes, rest while you can. xxxooo


There speaks a voice of experience. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Oh but this time it will be a joyous move ????
> She gets to start from scratch and decorate the way she want, she can get creative with paint colors, and make it everything she wants. ????


Thankfully it's all in good decorative order, DH is not into decorating so it would all fall to me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Started the day with a bang.. apparently the town has a broken water valve somewhere so everyone's water is shut off. They say it will only be a few hours, but then we will be on a boil water advisory for 24 hours.
> 
> We found a trailer for Jen and the young lady only wants $5000. For it. So far we have both been turned down by 2 different finance companies.. ????
> 
> We will prevail ! ????
> We will rise up and find a way y'all because that's just what we gotta do.
> 
> Everyday is a new opportunity to succeed.
> Love y'all. XOXO ❤????❤


Your optimism will surely win the day. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

The weekend was great, the packing up isn't, but I'm back into semi-humanity. Just popping in to say Hi before I catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

Im going to try and send a photo of richards 21st party with his grandad keirh whos birthday it is pn the same day. He is 80 nxt year


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lesson and I have been playing with my new toy.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lesson and I have been playing with my new toy.


Great, you look so relaxed


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a breezy day but very heavy and muggy. Beats the cold. I've had a profitable day. I went to the over 60's and won $12...2 boxes of cakes. I'm well proud and very satisfied I've seen marg who got me some rice pudding, and Karen. Andrew says he's going to get rid of the weeds that's coming through the paving stones. I had to tel marg because they usually do things in the garden and I don't want to upset anyone. They are all so kind. Marg wasn't bothered at all. She's not like that. I'm blessed with good neighbors.
> 
> Donna comes in the morning so I've decided we might clear some rubbish out of my wardrobe or cupboards. Something has to go....I haven't got elastic walls. I'm a disgrace I must find room for everything . I'm going to catch up now so I hope you all have a great evening. Luv yawl.


Well done on your winnings. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> There speaks a voice of experience. xx :sm23:


You've got that right! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thankfully it's all in good decorative order, DH is not into decorating so it would all fall to me. xx


That's one of my things to do, too. Still working on it. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Im going to try and send a photo of richards 21st party with his grandad keirh whos birthday it is pn the same day. He is 80 nxt year


Great photo and well done on getting it posted. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lesson and I have been playing with my new toy.


Wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The weekend was great, the packing up isn't, but I'm back into semi-humanity. Just popping in to say Hi before I catch up.


Pleased the weekend went OK but glad you're back. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lesson and I have been playing with my new toy.


Look at the concentration on the face. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Look at the concentration on the face. xx :sm09:


Bit like learning to drive . Too many things to do at the same time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bit like learning to drive . Too many things to do at the same time.


Not an automatic then? xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not an automatic then? xx :sm23:


Definitely not. Think I need another pair of arms. But honestly I am getting the hang of it.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely not. Think I need another pair of arms. But honestly I am getting the hang of it.


Good to hear! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Remember no wine for you to celebrate. Have a gin and tonic.????????


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have a lovely time at your sister's.


Thanks Nitzi, so far so good!xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a set-back. Removal firm can't bring our stuff until the 15th so another week to wait. Unfortunately we have to be out of here on the 12th so we're homeless for 3 days. Will try and stay here if he hasn't got any bookings, if not back to the Premier Inn if they have space. xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


Dang! And you're so nearly there! Just grit your teeth for a little longer! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Dang! And you're so nearly there! Just grit your teeth for a little longer! Xxxx


Glad you've arrived safely, wonder if DH has noticed you've gone yet with all the tennis on. Have a good time. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> But you will still own the house from the 8th so you can get in and do some bits and pieces before your stuff arrives? Might prove useful. xx


That's a very good and positive thought! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Could use sleeping bags but they are in storage, anyway problem sorted owner has said we can stay here for 3 more days at a cost but it is close to the new house and saves having to try and book elsewhere. xx


That's good news and better than back to the hotel! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps pots


Wow! :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's good news and better than back to the hotel! Xxxx


Except I've got no excuse not to cook. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Started the day with a bang.. apparently the town has a broken water valve somewhere so everyone's water is shut off. They say it will only be a few hours, but then we will be on a boil water advisory for 24 hours.
> 
> We found a trailer for Jen and the young lady only wants $5000. For it. So far we have both been turned down by 2 different finance companies.. ????
> 
> We will prevail ! ????
> We will rise up and find a way y'all because that's just what we gotta do.
> 
> Everyday is a new opportunity to succeed.
> Love y'all. XOXO ❤????❤


If anyone can do it, you can! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you've arrived safely, wonder if DH has noticed you've gone yet with all the tennis on. Have a good time. xx


He was torn between not being on his own and missing Wimbledon. He could have come if he'd wanted to but declined in the end. Just to be annoying, I'm phoning home frequently to check on him! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> If anyone can do it, you can! Xxxx


Enjoy yoyr stay with your sister xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> He was torn between not being on his own and missing Wimbledon. He could have come if he'd wanted to but declined in the end. Just to be annoying, I'm phoning home frequently to check on him! :sm14: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Im going to try and send a photo of richards 21st party with his grandad keirh whos birthday it is pn the same day. He is 80 nxt year


What a handsome young man. ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lesson and I have been playing with my new toy.


Looks as though you've got it figured out, but was there any doubt????????


----------



## linkan

Thanks y'all, we are exploring all options! 
Okay maybe not all.... 
Anybody want a cute handy man for a day? LoL.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a breezy day but very heavy and muggy. Beats the cold. I've had a profitable day. I went to the over 60's and won $12...2 boxes of cakes. I'm well proud and very satisfied I've seen marg who got me some rice pudding, and Karen. Andrew says he's going to get rid of the weeds that's coming through the paving stones. I had to tel marg because they usually do things in the garden and I don't want to upset anyone. They are all so kind. Marg wasn't bothered at all. She's not like that. I'm blessed with good neighbors.
> 
> Donna comes in the morning so I've decided we might clear some rubbish out of my wardrobe or cupboards. Something has to go....I haven't got elastic walls. I'm a disgrace I must find room for everything . I'm going to catch up now so I hope you all have a great evening. Luv yawl.


Good winnings ❣???? I kissed Rosebud for ya. ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Thankfully it's all in good decorative order, DH is not into decorating so it would all fall to me. xx


I've got faith that it will be beautiful. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> He was torn between not being on his own and missing Wimbledon. He could have come if he'd wanted to but declined in the end. Just to be annoying, I'm phoning home frequently to check on him! :sm14: xxxx


Good! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk. Just heard from the solicitor, contracts have been exchanged and completion date is definitely next Monday (8th). DH is now booking the removal men so next week could be all go, and the week after and the week after that. So might sit back and relax for the rest of the week while I can. But at long last it has happened. xx


Woohoo ???? way to go!! We told you your turn would come didn't we!!


----------



## binkbrice

Okay today was another fun outing this time bowling, laser tag, laser frenzy and bumper cars they all had a blast!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Okay today was another fun outing this time bowling, laser tag, laser frenzy and bumper cars they all had a blast!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Okay today was another fun outing this time bowling, laser tag, laser frenzy and bumper cars they all had a blast!!


I'm definitely going to come to your house, sounds like a lot of fun!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've got faith that it will be beautiful. ????


Thank you but I hope I won't have too much to do, just want to settle in. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Norfolk, no breeze today so hopefully we will have a better day. No cooking today as we are trying the local chippy, apparently their portions are enormous so might end up having one meal between us. Nothing else planned just waiting for Monday so we can collect the keys. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you but I hope I won't have too much to do, just want to settle in. xx


I'm excited for you to get comfy and cozy and settled ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Okay today was another fun outing this time bowling, laser tag, laser frenzy and bumper cars they all had a blast!!


Sounds like a blast I'll have to take sweet pea there soon ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm excited for you to get comfy and cozy and settled ????


Nowhere near as excited as I am, I can hardly believe it is happening after all this time. Am looking forward to Monday afternoon when we can wander round the house and it will be ours. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey.. Did a bit more spinning last night and it is getting easier. I am going to do a little bit more today just to get my hand in.

Back to the usual routing supermarket, fish and chips and singing so it must be WEDNESDAY.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Nowhere near as excited as I am, I can hardly believe it is happening after all this time. Am looking forward to Monday afternoon when we can wander round the house and it will be ours. xx :sm24: :sm24:


I can feel the excitement from here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I can feel the excitement from here. xx


You probably can, we are actually letting it all happen now, can't wait to get in. Already planning an open house if anyone want to come later on in the year. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You probably can, we are actually letting it all happen now, can't wait to get in. Already planning an open house if anyone want to come later on in the year. xx


Good for you x


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> You probably can, we are actually letting it all happen now, can't wait to get in. Already planning an open house if anyone want to come later on in the year. xx


I'll just get one of those water bikes and be right there ????????

Nah, I can tell how much your ready for this. You've waited so long ????.
Excited to see the inside!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It's sunny going up to 33'C (91'F). No precipitation is forecast until Friday, but pop up thunderstorms are possible this afternoon.
Last night was a frogging night. I had to frog back almost an inch from my rainbow socks after my calculations on my gauge and the size that I needed meant that I had knit too many rows last Knit Night.
I couldn't do much else as Fluffy-kitty jumped up on my lap and wanted cuddles. This is a BIG cat that covers my entire lap and hangs over. He had been pestering his sister and mother looking for some companionship and both of them were having none of it. He tends to roll over his companion when he is laying beside them. I ended up with his head on one arm and the rest of him all over my lap and on the couch. He kept gently kicking one leg as I was petting him with my free hand. (He really is quite a dog :sm01


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You probably can, we are actually letting it all happen now, can't wait to get in. Already planning an open house if anyone want to come later on in the year. xx


I'd have to be there virtually as my car doesn't have it's water wings yet. :sm17:
I can't wait for you to be in the front door of your new house.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.. Did a bit more spinning last night and it is getting easier. I am going to do a little bit more today just to get my hand in.
> 
> Back to the usual routing supermarket, fish and chips and singing so it must be WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
I'm glad that the spinning is getting easier,.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Okay today was another fun outing this time bowling, laser tag, laser frenzy and bumper cars they all had a blast!!


That sounds like a wonderful family place. So much to do in one place.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all, we are exploring all options!
> Okay maybe not all....
> Anybody want a cute handy man for a day? LoL.


I can always have use of a decent handy man, cute or not. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He was torn between not being on his own and missing Wimbledon. He could have come if he'd wanted to but declined in the end. Just to be annoying, I'm phoning home frequently to check on him! :sm14: xxxx


Some of my family members would have come on the ride and had their nose glued to their device, streaming everything live, and at FULL volume. At those time I wish that the family members would go to another room at least.
I'm sure your DH will be ok for a few days.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely not. Think I need another pair of arms. But honestly I am getting the hang of it.


At least you're going the right direction. I found out I have 2 left feet and no right at all.
Enjoy your first homespun.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lesson and I have been playing with my new toy.


That spindle is filling nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Im going to try and send a photo of richards 21st party with his grandad keirh whos birthday it is pn the same day. He is 80 nxt year


Nice picture of the birthday guys.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The weekend was great, the packing up isn't, but I'm back into semi-humanity. Just popping in to say Hi before I catch up.


Pop back in soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thankfully it's all in good decorative order, DH is not into decorating so it would all fall to me. xx


Then it's good that you don't have to remodel everything right away.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a breezy day but very heavy and muggy. Beats the cold. I've had a profitable day. I went to the over 60's and won $12...2 boxes of cakes. I'm well proud and very satisfied I've seen marg who got me some rice pudding, and Karen. Andrew says he's going to get rid of the weeds that's coming through the paving stones. I had to tel marg because they usually do things in the garden and I don't want to upset anyone. They are all so kind. Marg wasn't bothered at all. She's not like that. I'm blessed with good neighbors.
> 
> Donna comes in the morning so I've decided we might clear some rubbish out of my wardrobe or cupboards. Something has to go....I haven't got elastic walls. I'm a disgrace I must find room for everything . I'm going to catch up now so I hope you all have a great evening. Luv yawl.


Congratulations on the winnings.
Can you send Andrew here afterwards. Our back patio keeps popping up weeds between the stones.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Started the day with a bang.. apparently the town has a broken water valve somewhere so everyone's water is shut off. They say it will only be a few hours, but then we will be on a boil water advisory for 24 hours.
> 
> We found a trailer for Jen and the young lady only wants $5000. For it. So far we have both been turned down by 2 different finance companies.. ????
> 
> We will prevail ! ????
> We will rise up and find a way y'all because that's just what we gotta do.
> 
> Everyday is a new opportunity to succeed.
> Love y'all. XOXO ❤????❤


That's great that you found a trailer.
Can you try GoFundMe or something like that, if you are getting no where with the finance companies.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps pots


Very nice. Those purple flowers are hard to get the camera to focus. Mr P has a very green thumb.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'll need to set up a new thread soon. Although KP is behaving itself even with the high page count. I guess the new Admin is doing something in the background that is keeping the server happy.
I've caught up to myself. So I'm signing off.
Everyone have a great WednesDAY.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm going to say this here because it's the only place I can say it.
> I feel utterly useless today.





binkbrice said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way! I love ya sis!


Hi Ange, I know this is a bit late, but I really hope that you are feeling much better within yourself, by now! Also remember, that we all have your back! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Taxi. xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I swear that the internet is sucking the brains out of all the young people who can no longer do any arithmetic without a computer/calculator, and don't have to remember anything because Mr. Google will tell them. Mind you I can remember my parents blaming the TV whenever my brother, sister and I misbehaved.


Yes, any new technology, music or films, are blamed for the bad behaviour, of the current generation of children; and so it will continue, until the end of time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I was going to catchup with all the postings, but my eyes aren't cooperating with me, so I need to stop now, and I will be catching up tomorrow! have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'd have to be there virtually as my car doesn't have it's water wings yet. :sm17:
> I can't wait for you to be in the front door of your new house.


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I'm definitely going to come to your house, sounds like a lot of fun!! Xxxx


Come on over today we are at the splash pad and mini golf apparently in the rain


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


And me too. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Hello from my little corner of the world. The sun is out today. Hip hip hooray! I have never in my life seen week after week with rain every day. It was the same this winter. Week after week with snow every day. So today is a great day to be out and about. I will enjoy the rays as I go about my chores and errands. When I return home I will knitting slippers on the deck. Now that Flo has 4 children I learned that if I make one a pair of slippers the other 3 will also want slippers.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Nowhere near as excited as I am, I can hardly believe it is happening after all this time. Am looking forward to Monday afternoon when we can wander round the house and it will be ours. xx
> 
> That will be a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. The sun is out today. Hip hip hooray! I have never in my life seen week after week with rain every day. It was the same this winter. Week after week with snow every day. So today is a great day to be out and about. I will enjoy the rays as I go about my chores and errands. When I return home I will knitting slippers on the deck. Now that Flo has 4 children I learned that if I make one a pair of slippers the other 3 will also want slippers.


Do the errands, forget the chores and get out in the sunshine, chores can wait for rainy days. xx


----------



## jinx

Good advice. My chores for today are all done by machines. Washer, dryer, dishwasher, roomba, and scooba. They will work while I play.???????? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Do the errands, forget the chores and get out in the sunshine, chores can wait for rainy days. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Good advice. My chores for today are all done by machines. Washer, dryer, dishwasher, roomba, and scooba. They will work while I play.????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


How fun and wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


Looks like a lovely day and lovely weather to go with it, keep enjoying yourself. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm at Stephens that's why I'm on later as apposed to being at home. Today I started SPRING cleaning, with my wardrobe, as good a place to start. I've got 4bags of clothes ready for the charity, and I still have the bottom to do yet. There were woolies in my other cupboard and I honestly can't remember knitting them. They've gone aswell. My plan is that I reduce all my drawers and cupboards down then the only thing that is too much mess will be the two garages and those I'll leave to Stephen, if ever he gets 3 months spare???? To tidy them up. I would just order a couple of skips and send everything to the scrapyard, jaguar and all. Bless him, he bought an old XJS jag about 30yrs ago and his plan for retirement was that he stripped it down and then built it up again. Well tha darn thing got stripped down but never saw the light of day again. He didn't do it when he retired. So I think it's all in boxes. Bless him ...we've had someone after it but Stephen isn't ready to let it go. Seeing as the garages are now his, then there's no problems for me. 

Sue and myself went for coffee this afternoon, and I was looking at a lovely cardigan in the shop, but I was good....I thought of the bag of woolies I'm getting rid of, it would be just the thing that I apace myself up again. ????

I really don't have anymore news for yawl, so I hope you've had a good day. Luv yawl xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lesson and I have been playing with my new toy.


I think you look so happy and relaxed. Lynn certainly knows what she's doing, say hi to her from me. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks like a lovely day and lovely weather to go with it, keep enjoying yourself. xxxx


Will do!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all, we are exploring all options!
> Okay maybe not all....
> Anybody want a cute handy man for a day? LoL.


I do......lord , have I got tasks for him. .


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> How fun and wonderful photos! xxxooo


Thanks dear!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


Lovely photos June, Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


Lovely photos xxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


Love that car!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens that's why I'm on later as apposed to being at home. Today I started SPRING cleaning, with my wardrobe, as good a place to start. I've got 4bags of clothes ready for the charity, and I still have the bottom to do yet. There were woolies in my other cupboard and I honestly can't remember knitting them. They've gone aswell. My plan is that I reduce all my drawers and cupboards down then the only thing that is too much mess will be the two garages and those I'll leave to Stephen, if ever he gets 3 months spare???? To tidy them up. I would just order a couple of skips and send everything to the scrapyard, jaguar and all. Bless him, he bought an old XJS jag about 30yrs ago and his plan for retirement was that he stripped it down and then built it up again. Well tha darn thing got stripped down but never saw the light of day again. He didn't do it when he retired. So I think it's all in boxes. Bless him ...we've had someone after it but Stephen isn't ready to let it go. Seeing as the garages are now his, then there's no problems for me.
> 
> Sue and myself went for coffee this afternoon, and I was looking at a lovely cardigan in the shop, but I was good....I thought of the bag of woolies I'm getting rid of, it would be just the thing that I apace myself up again. ????
> 
> I really don't have anymore news for yawl, so I hope you've had a good day. Luv yawl xxxx


Enjoy your time with the family. Well done on going through the cupboards and clearing things out. 
:sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hi Ange, I know this is a bit late, but I really hope that you are feeling much better within yourself, by now! Also remember, that we all have your back! xoxoxo


Thanks MJ, it really does mean the world to me. I value each and every one of you ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near as excited as I am, I can hardly believe it is happening after all this time. Am looking forward to Monday afternoon when we can wander round the house and it will be ours. xx
> 
> That will be a wonderful feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> I think y'all should take a selfie at the door before you go in ????
Click to expand...


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens that's why I'm on later as apposed to being at home. Today I started SPRING cleaning, with my wardrobe, as good a place to start. I've got 4bags of clothes ready for the charity, and I still have the bottom to do yet. There were woolies in my other cupboard and I honestly can't remember knitting them. They've gone aswell. My plan is that I reduce all my drawers and cupboards down then the only thing that is too much mess will be the two garages and those I'll leave to Stephen, if ever he gets 3 months spare???? To tidy them up. I would just order a couple of skips and send everything to the scrapyard, jaguar and all. Bless him, he bought an old XJS jag about 30yrs ago and his plan for retirement was that he stripped it down and then built it up again. Well tha darn thing got stripped down but never saw the light of day again. He didn't do it when he retired. So I think it's all in boxes. Bless him ...we've had someone after it but Stephen isn't ready to let it go. Seeing as the garages are now his, then there's no problems for me.
> 
> Sue and myself went for coffee this afternoon, and I was looking at a lovely cardigan in the shop, but I was good....I thought of the bag of woolies I'm getting rid of, it would be just the thing that I apace myself up again. ????
> 
> I really don't have anymore news for yawl, so I hope you've had a good day. Luv yawl xxxx


That's wonderful that you got so much done. I'll let hon hon know that he's going to have to get over his fear of flying! Handsome handyman to the rescue ????????


----------



## linkan

I didn't accomplish anything except being a taxi today.
I did get baby nuggles for a little bit so of course... It was worth it lol.
I've not slept in two days though y'all.
The kids came up with part of their rent this month though, and the priest at the church where Rosebud was christened paid some of the rent. Isn't that awesome. ???? So this month is a little better than last ???? a little better a little at a time is better than nothing! I'll take it ????????????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I can always have use of a decent handy man, cute or not. :sm24:


If only we could beam people places right! ????????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> That's great that you found a trailer.
> Can you try GoFundMe or something like that, if you are getting no where with the finance companies.


I don't know how to do that. Plus I know what a struggle it is in the world. It's different getting help from a bank or finance company. I'm gonna keep being positive though that it will work out one way or another. If we don't get it, it wasn't meant to be ????????


----------



## linkan

In the mean time ... Super sweet puppy pic...????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> In the mean time ... Super sweet puppy pic...????


He is gorgeous! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens that's why I'm on later as apposed to being at home. Today I started SPRING cleaning, with my wardrobe, as good a place to start. I've got 4bags of clothes ready for the charity, and I still have the bottom to do yet. There were woolies in my other cupboard and I honestly can't remember knitting them. They've gone aswell. My plan is that I reduce all my drawers and cupboards down then the only thing that is too much mess will be the two garages and those I'll leave to Stephen, if ever he gets 3 months spare???? To tidy them up. I would just order a couple of skips and send everything to the scrapyard, jaguar and all. Bless him, he bought an old XJS jag about 30yrs ago and his plan for retirement was that he stripped it down and then built it up again. Well tha darn thing got stripped down but never saw the light of day again. He didn't do it when he retired. So I think it's all in boxes. Bless him ...we've had someone after it but Stephen isn't ready to let it go. Seeing as the garages are now his, then there's no problems for me.
> 
> Sue and myself went for coffee this afternoon, and I was looking at a lovely cardigan in the shop, but I was good....I thought of the bag of woolies I'm getting rid of, it would be just the thing that I apace myself up again. ????
> 
> I really don't have anymore news for yawl, so I hope you've had a good day. Luv yawl xxxx


Well you have put me to shame! DH has got the shed almost spotless, except for a couple of motor bikes, one is DH's and the other belongs to one of the SIL's; So we can't get rid of those! so my area is the part that needs to be worked on.????????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> He is gorgeous! ð¾ð¾ð¶


Ain't he just? ???????? And he and Raven get along so well ????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> In the mean time ... Super sweet puppy pic...????


He's handsome and he knows it!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> He's handsome and he knows it!! Xxxx


Yes he does! ???? ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful day here. All my phlox are coming out and Mr P has the garden looking gorgeous. Singing last night was great as we went through our repertoire. We only have one more session til we break for August and start again in September.

I am off out with Lin this morning as we have found someone locally that is selling a spinning wheel (same as mine) and she is tempted to get it for herself! At present she has a little electric one but she so enjoyed using mine. Mr P is now making me a Lazy Kate (box to hold bobbins for plying) out of my old sewing machine box. I have ordered some more bobbins and am really enjoying playing with my wheel. Have absolutely no idea what I am going to do with the yarn I have made, but I might use it for weaving. Who new that sheep could produce such fun.

The gks break up today and DSIL is bringing them over this evening to stay as both he and DD have to work tomorrow.

Angela, lovely doggie pictures.

Happy Thursday everyone and Happy 4th July to you lot in the USA. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I think y'all should take a selfie at the door before you go in ????


I can't do selfies at the moment, must get a decent phone sometime (and learn how to use it :sm23: ) xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> That's wonderful that you got so much done. I'll let hon hon know that he's going to have to get over his fear of flying! Handsome handyman to the rescue ????????


While he's over here I'm sure we'll have some jobs for him as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> In the mean time ... Super sweet puppy pic...????


Awwww. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Ain't he just? ???????? And he and Raven get along so well ????


Awww again. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, have been battling the kitchen again and hopefully won, well it's in the oven anyway. DH has gone of exploring some of the villages while I'm slaving away, oh well I get some peace and quiet. Have sorted out the phones and electricity for the new place, it looks as though I might go AWOL for a couple of days as the phone and internet won't be connected until the 17th but we'll see. Apart from that going to enjoy the lovely weather and not do much. Didn't get my meal from the chippy yesterday as it only opens in the evenings except Fri. and Sat. so maybe tomorrow, ended up in the local pub for an expensive cod and prawns and mixed veg all done in a paper parcel, can't remember the posh name for it. It was very nice but as I said expensive. Enjoy your celebrations in the US everyone have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). Today will be a repeat of yesterday.
I went for a walk at lunchtime and had to cut it short because it was just too hot. This afternoon will be 35'C (95'F).
I was feeling nostalgic and found the first Connections post by our dear Purple from March 2011.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53701-1.html
It's Thursday and tonight is Knit Night. I just finished fixing the projects that I worked on last Knit Night. I'm not sure if I'll even attempt to take them tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Happy 4th of July to all my American buddies. Let the picnics and fireworks begin!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, have been battling the kitchen again and hopefully won, well it's in the oven anyway. DH has gone of exploring some of the villages while I'm slaving away, oh well I get some peace and quiet. Have sorted out the phones and electricity for the new place, it looks as though I might go AWOL for a couple of days as the phone and internet won't be connected until the 17th but we'll see. Apart from that going to enjoy the lovely weather and not do much. Didn't get my meal from the chippy yesterday as it only opens in the evenings except Fri. and Sat. so maybe tomorrow, ended up in the local pub for an expensive cod and prawns and mixed veg all done in a paper parcel, can't remember the posh name for it. It was very nice but as I said expensive. Enjoy your celebrations in the US everyone have a good day. xx


Maybe you need to pack some knitting in a bag and explore the village to find a good place for knitting and a better place for eating.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful day here. All my phlox are coming out and Mr P has the garden looking gorgeous. Singing last night was great as we went through our repertoire. We only have one more session til we break for August and start again in September.
> 
> I am off out with Lin this morning as we have found someone locally that is selling a spinning wheel (same as mine) and she is tempted to get it for herself! At present she has a little electric one but she so enjoyed using mine. Mr P is now making me a Lazy Kate (box to hold bobbins for plying) out of my old sewing machine box. I have ordered some more bobbins and am really enjoying playing with my wheel. Have absolutely no idea what I am going to do with the yarn I have made, but I might use it for weaving. Who new that sheep could produce such fun.
> 
> The gks break up today and DSIL is bringing them over this evening to stay as both he and DD have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Angela, lovely doggie pictures.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and Happy 4th July to you lot in the USA. xxx


It's great that Mr P is getting involved too.
I'm still kicking myself for not getting the little wheel at the Port Hope Fibrefest, but I really don't know where I could have put it unless I hung it from a wall.
If you don't know what to do with your yarn, I'm still building my retirement yarn stash

:sm17: :sm17: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Ain't he just? ???????? And he and Raven get along so well ????


Awwww


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I didn't accomplish anything except being a taxi today.
> I did get baby nuggles for a little bit so of course... It was worth it lol.
> I've not slept in two days though y'all.
> The kids came up with part of their rent this month though, and the priest at the church where Rosebud was christened paid some of the rent. Isn't that awesome. ???? So this month is a little better than last ???? a little better a little at a time is better than nothing! I'll take it ????????????


A little better is better. So long as the direction is positive, all is good.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens that's why I'm on later as apposed to being at home. Today I started SPRING cleaning, with my wardrobe, as good a place to start. I've got 4bags of clothes ready for the charity, and I still have the bottom to do yet. There were woolies in my other cupboard and I honestly can't remember knitting them. They've gone aswell. My plan is that I reduce all my drawers and cupboards down then the only thing that is too much mess will be the two garages and those I'll leave to Stephen, if ever he gets 3 months spare???? To tidy them up. I would just order a couple of skips and send everything to the scrapyard, jaguar and all. Bless him, he bought an old XJS jag about 30yrs ago and his plan for retirement was that he stripped it down and then built it up again. Well tha darn thing got stripped down but never saw the light of day again. He didn't do it when he retired. So I think it's all in boxes. Bless him ...we've had someone after it but Stephen isn't ready to let it go. Seeing as the garages are now his, then there's no problems for me.
> 
> Sue and myself went for coffee this afternoon, and I was looking at a lovely cardigan in the shop, but I was good....I thought of the bag of woolies I'm getting rid of, it would be just the thing that I apace myself up again. ????
> 
> I really don't have anymore news for yawl, so I hope you've had a good day. Luv yawl xxxx


You're doing better than I am. I have a cupboard with old clothes in it, that probably don't fit anymore, but I can't get into it to clean it because of the pile of boxes in front of it. I'd have to shift all the boxes just to open the doors. Sorry, life's too short. It'll get done eventually.
My brother had a motorcycle in pieces in his garage for several years. He finally got rid of all the parts when he found another motorcycle with all the work already done.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


We have the GM Mclaughin Car museum in Oshawa, but it doesn't have a lovely double decker bus. I didn't get to ride one in London. Maybe next time. Maybe next time there won't be the Queen's jubilee. :sm02: 
That mouse on the handle is cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Good advice. My chores for today are all done by machines. Washer, dryer, dishwasher, roomba, and scooba. They will work while I play.????????


Well that's better. I hope you "played" well.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. The sun is out today. Hip hip hooray! I have never in my life seen week after week with rain every day. It was the same this winter. Week after week with snow every day. So today is a great day to be out and about. I will enjoy the rays as I go about my chores and errands. When I return home I will knitting slippers on the deck. Now that Flo has 4 children I learned that if I make one a pair of slippers the other 3 will also want slippers.


Enjoy the sun while you can. I really enjoy knitting under a tree with a breeze from a lake.
You are lucky that you have family members that enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Come on over today we are at the splash pad and mini golf apparently in the rain


That would be fun, and NO CROWDS. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I was going to catchup with all the postings, but my eyes aren't cooperating with me, so I need to stop now, and I will be catching up tomorrow! have a great day! xoxoxo


I hope your eyes are cooperating today.


----------



## nitz8catz

We have been watching over a friend of my mother's. He has had heart issues in the past and is diabetic. He had all his teeth taken out and was told to drink liquid meal replacers until his gums healed. Well that was months ago, and he is still eating meal replacers. This is a man who DOES NOT know how to cook, not even scrambled eggs. He used to always eat in the local fast food restaurants, so he was overweight which is not good for a diabetic. After months of only liquid meal replacers, he is a fraction of his former self and can't even lift himself out of bed. My mum and I had to help him to the bathroom. 
He is also STUBBORN!!!! My mum finally was able to convince him to let a nurse friend of hers come and see him. The nurse called the ambulance immediately and wouldn't listen to his objections. She immediately signed him up for Home Care, and told him since he was a Home Care client, that the ambulance was free. He stopped objecting after that, and went to the hospital. He kept minimalizing his symptoms but he is covered in bruises from falling all the time. I don't know what the blood tests showed but the doctor insisted that he stay overnight. 
When he gets home, the Home Care people will be coming to his house twice a day to make meals for him and make sure that he is taking his medication including his insulin.
My mum finally doesn't have to keep running to his house to check on him. She was afraid that one of the times she would find him unconscious on the floor.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm all caught up so I'm going to sign off and get some projects ready for Knit Night tonight so I can go as soon as I get home.
Everyone have a great 4th of July.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We have been watching over a friend of my mother's. He has had heart issues in the past and is diabetic. He had all his teeth taken out and was told to drink liquid meal replacers until his gums healed. Well that was months ago, and he is still eating meal replacers. This is a man who DOES NOT know how to cook, not even scrambled eggs. He used to always eat in the local fast food restaurants, so he was overweight which is not good for a diabetic. After months of only liquid meal replacers, he is a fraction of his former self and can't even lift himself out of bed. My mum and I had to help him to the bathroom.
> He is also STUBBORN!!!! My mum finally was able to convince him to let a nurse friend of hers come and see him. The nurse called the ambulance immediately and wouldn't listen to his objections. She immediately signed him up for Home Care, and told him since he was a Home Care client, that the ambulance was free. He stopped objecting after that, and went to the hospital. He kept minimalizing his symptoms but he is covered in bruises from falling all the time. I don't know what the blood tests showed but the doctor insisted that he stay overnight.
> When he gets home, the Home Care people will be coming to his house twice a day to make meals for him and make sure that he is taking his medication including his insulin.
> My mum finally doesn't have to keep running to his house to check on him. She was afraid that one of the times she would find him unconscious on the floor.


It sounds as though he was slowly starving to death, good job you were keeping an eye on him, why are men so stubborn when it comes to illness. The paramedics got on to me for not phoning earlier when DH had his stroke. He hadn't told me he was feeling unwell the day before and didn't wake me when he got out of bed next day and could barely keep his balance, how can we help when they won't say something is wrong? xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> We have been watching over a friend of my mother's. He has had heart issues in the past and is diabetic. He had all his teeth taken out and was told to drink liquid meal replacers until his gums healed. Well that was months ago, and he is still eating meal replacers. This is a man who DOES NOT know how to cook, not even scrambled eggs. He used to always eat in the local fast food restaurants, so he was overweight which is not good for a diabetic. After months of only liquid meal replacers, he is a fraction of his former self and can't even lift himself out of bed. My mum and I had to help him to the bathroom.
> He is also STUBBORN!!!! My mum finally was able to convince him to let a nurse friend of hers come and see him. The nurse called the ambulance immediately and wouldn't listen to his objections. She immediately signed him up for Home Care, and told him since he was a Home Care client, that the ambulance was free. He stopped objecting after that, and went to the hospital. He kept minimalizing his symptoms but he is covered in bruises from falling all the time. I don't know what the blood tests showed but the doctor insisted that he stay overnight.
> When he gets home, the Home Care people will be coming to his house twice a day to make meals for him and make sure that he is taking his medication including his insulin.
> My mum finally doesn't have to keep running to his house to check on him. She was afraid that one of the times she would find him unconscious on the floor.


Diabetes can sometimes cause bruises if the person isn't eating properly like you said. I believe it's also called hyperglycemic.. sp?
If he was only eating eating meal replacement this could cause bruising after so long. ???? Poor guy. I hope he recovers quickly now that he is accepting care.


----------



## PurpleFi

Been shopping with Lin


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> It sounds as though he was slowly starving to death, good job you were keeping an eye on him, why are men so stubborn when it comes to illness. The paramedics got on to me for not phoning earlier when DH had his stroke. He hadn't told me he was feeling unwell the day before and didn't wake me when he got out of bed next day and could barely keep his balance, how can we help when they won't say something is wrong? xx


I don't have that problem lol. My boys will come running to me for a splinter, ANY booboo really. And usually the first thing they say is.. " is this okay" ?
Usually the answer is yes your okay, it's a scratch, or a splinter, or a wasp sting.
DH pulled a tile from behind him day before yesterday, Over his head and one of those big box cutters was on it. It hit him in the head and the blade was stuck in his head! Thank goodness it wasn't open very far. He is such a quick healer it barely left a mark. That one scared me though.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Been shopping with Lin


Oh how sweet, she got it ❣❣❣


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Well that's better. I hope you "played" well.


That's how I do my chores now jinx! 
DH got a roomba from Jen a few years back that mops. This year Mr.Ethan got him a vacuum roomba for fathers day and his birthday. It works great and docks itself when the battery is low . Now they just need to invent the self cleaning toilet....

Just saying..


----------



## linkan

Okay I'm gonna try for zzzzzzzz's

Love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. The sun is out today. Hip hip hooray! I have never in my life seen week after week with rain every day. It was the same this winter. Week after week with snow every day. So today is a great day to be out and about. I will enjoy the rays as I go about my chores and errands. When I return home I will knitting slippers on the deck. Now that Flo has 4 children I learned that if I make one a pair of slippers the other 3 will also want slippers.





nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy the sun while you can. I really enjoy knitting under a tree with a breeze from a lake.
> You are lucky that you have family members that enjoy your knitting.


Jinx ...... I wish you many more days filled with sunshine ????????☀; and very little ????☔????, or ❄☃⛄, before next Winter! Enjoy your knitting, in the Sunshine, and make lots of shippers, for those children, and don't forget to post some photos for us, please! xoxoxo

I, on the other hand, have had very minimal rain, but that is the price I pay, for living here (which I don't really mind ????☺????), although we did have a couple of days, with total Torrential Downpours, which wiped out about 4 days, but gave the ground a really good soaking, but it wasn't anywhere near enough, for this region! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I don't have that problem lol. My boys will come running to me for a splinter, ANY booboo really. And usually the first thing they say is.. " is this okay" ?
> Usually the answer is yes your okay, it's a scratch, or a splinter, or a wasp sting.
> DH pulled a tile from behind him day before yesterday, Over his head and one of those big box cutters was on it. It hit him in the head and the blade was stuck in his head! Thank goodness it wasn't open very far. He is such a quick healer it barely left a mark. That one scared me though.


Yep that would be very scary. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Been shopping with Lin


Snap. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> That would be too hot to be marching in heavy uniforms.


blazers or suits, and they did march, but it wasn't over 30 degrees.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> That's beautiful.
> Maybe keep the tall ladder on hooks on the wall, so you don't have as much to move?
> We have one of those granny grabbers too, but it won't pick up heavy stuff.


It couldn't grab this granny then!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I knew there would be an upside to working in the charity shop eventually!! £5 for the lot!!


I see baby girls clothes.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's done on my embroidery machine, you set it to embroider on some water soluble backing then wash it and the backing disappears, let it dry and that's what you get, clever machine, innit?!! xxxx


It certainly is, and a clever lady manning it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't mind them on my hands so much but I could easily live without the ones on my face!!


My face is still just red from the weekend, and is peeling.


----------



## SaxonLady

Just popped in again. I'm up to page 353 but have to collect the twins shortly. I'm still here, surviving, and love you all.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Been shopping with Lin


Fun! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I don't have that problem lol. My boys will come running to me for a splinter, ANY booboo really. And usually the first thing they say is.. " is this okay" ?
> Usually the answer is yes your okay, it's a scratch, or a splinter, or a wasp sting.
> DH pulled a tile from behind him day before yesterday, Over his head and one of those big box cutters was on it. It hit him in the head and the blade was stuck in his head! Thank goodness it wasn't open very far. He is such a quick healer it barely left a mark. That one scared me though.


That would have scared me, too. Glad he's OK. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Oh how sweet, she got it ❣❣❣


And she paid less than I did. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Snap. xx :sm23:


We've been playing spot the difference. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Just popped in again. I'm up to page 353 but have to collect the twins shortly. I'm still here, surviving, and love you all.


Hope you are able to relax a bit now xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been shopping with Lin


OMG, they're multiplying!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I see baby girls clothes.


Do you know of any impending baby girls? Happy to knit for them! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It certainly is, and a clever lady manning it.


 :sm12: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a gloriously hot and sunny Dorset! Today, we have been out on an open top double decker bus for an hour long drive to the other side of Poole to sit by the beach and watch the boats, ferries and jet skis pass by. Back home now and picking fruit from the garden, cherries and loganberries. Out for dinner with some friends this evening, this sure feels like the good life! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> OMG, they're multiplying!!xxxx


Have you seen what my son has posted on FB? X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously hot and sunny Dorset! Today, we have been out on an open top double decker bus for an hour long drive to the other side of Poole to sit by the beach and watch the boats, ferries and jet skis pass by. Back home now and picking fruit from the garden, cherries and loganberries. Out for dinner with some friends this evening, this sure feels like the good life! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Looks lovely. We've just picked gooseberries x


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously hot and sunny Dorset! Today, we have been out on an open top double decker bus for an hour long drive to the other side of Poole to sit by the beach and watch the boats, ferries and jet skis pass by. Back home now and picking fruit from the garden, cherries and loganberries. Out for dinner with some friends this evening, this sure feels like the good life! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Great you're having such a fun time and enjoying your little getaway! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Have you seen what my son has posted on FB? X


Love it!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls I'm home from Stephens. It was quite a different journey today. I was them miles from home when a big digger and Lorre collided and the digger rolled over, that's what it looked like anyway. There were so many police cars and men directing the traffic. It too me 2hrs including 20mins in Asda, than the normal 35min journey from Stephens. Everyone was all ok and that's the main thing. It was getting very warm in my car as it's been 20C. And I watts appt Stephen when I got home safe and sound, and told him my AC wasn't that great. He said "mam you haven't got air conditioning". I said but it says AC on my dashboard, he says I I definitely haven't got it. I've been driving it for nearly 4 years and thought I had it. Oh well. I still love little car. 

I've sorted my electri and gas payments out with John and I'm signed up for another two years at a fixed rate. It doesn't seem a year since I got a deal. The trouble is if you don't swop around you are charged extra money.

Tomorrow Andrew is coming in the yard to kill the thistles. This is the plan, everyone wants to help. I'm so blessed. Lynn and myself are going to a garden center for fish and chips, near Whitby, and it's my turn to drive tomorrow. I'm looking forward to that. This week has flown over. I might get some more plants, I shall see. 

I'm going to catch up now, hope all of you on holiday have a great time. And a very very happy July 4th to my American sisters. Have a ball..... Love yawl


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> In the mean time ... Super sweet puppy pic...????


He's fantastic. I just love his little face


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Just popped in again. I'm up to page 353 but have to collect the twins shortly. I'm still here, surviving, and love you all.


Good to see you again hopefully you can catch up and join us again soon. xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Ain't he just? ???????? And he and Raven get along so well ????


But I still love Raven aswell. I'm a doggy grandma.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And she paid less than I did. X


Oops. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Love it!!! :sm23: xxxx


It's great! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously hot and sunny Dorset! Today, we have been out on an open top double decker bus for an hour long drive to the other side of Poole to sit by the beach and watch the boats, ferries and jet skis pass by. Back home now and picking fruit from the garden, cherries and loganberries. Out for dinner with some friends this evening, this sure feels like the good life! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Wow love her garden, you won't want to come home at this rate. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful day here. All my phlox are coming out and Mr P has the garden looking gorgeous. Singing last night was great as we went through our repertoire. We only have one more session til we break for August and start again in September.
> 
> I am off out with Lin this morning as we have found someone locally that is selling a spinning wheel (same as mine) and she is tempted to get it for herself! At present she has a little electric one but she so enjoyed using mine. Mr P is now making me a Lazy Kate (box to hold bobbins for plying) out of my old sewing machine box. I have ordered some more bobbins and am really enjoying playing with my wheel. Have absolutely no idea what I am going to do with the yarn I have made, but I might use it for weaving. Who new that sheep could produce such fun.
> 
> The gks break up today and DSIL is bringing them over this evening to stay as both he and DD have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Angela, lovely doggie pictures.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and Happy 4th July to you lot in the USA. xxx


I hope Lin gets sorted out with a spinning wheel. You can have hours of fun together.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Been shopping with Lin


YAY YAY YAY TWINNIES. Oooo you ARE going to have a great time. Tell Lin I'm pleased for her. And I'm sure Bentley is going to enjoy being with you bothe and the yarn. Give love to mr p.....will he make some bobbins for her?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously hot and sunny Dorset! Today, we have been out on an open top double decker bus for an hour long drive to the other side of Poole to sit by the beach and watch the boats, ferries and jet skis pass by. Back home now and picking fruit from the garden, cherries and loganberries. Out for dinner with some friends this evening, this sure feels like the good life! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


The garden looks gorgeous, I'm glad you're enjoying your holiday.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> The garden looks gorgeous, I'm glad you're enjoying your holiday.


Thank you, we have been so lucky with the weather!! Xx


----------



## jinx

Wouldn't it be funny if you have air and Stephen is wrong. Air conditioning does not work well when the car is just idling as there is no air moving. 
Nice you take turns driving. A friend and I took turns driving when we went out. Low and behold he was keeping track of the miles. I got to drive two times in a row as she had driven 6 more miles than I had. 
You and I are indeed blessed. My honeydoer just left. He was doing electrical work for us. I am glad he is so talented. 
Thanks for the nice wishes for the 4th of July.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home from Stephens. It was quite a different journey today. I was them miles from home when a big digger and Lorre collided and the digger rolled over, that's what it looked like anyway. There were so many police cars and men directing the traffic. It too me 2hrs including 20mins in Asda, than the normal 35min journey from Stephens. Everyone was all ok and that's the main thing. It was getting very warm in my car as it's been 20C. And I watts appt Stephen when I got home safe and sound, and told him my AC wasn't that great. He said "mam you haven't got air conditioning". I said but it says AC on my dashboard, he says I I definitely haven't got it. I've been driving it for nearly 4 years and thought I had it. Oh well. I still love little car.
> 
> I've sorted my electri and gas payments out with John and I'm signed up for another two years at a fixed rate. It doesn't seem a year since I got a deal. The trouble is if you don't swop around you are charged extra money.
> 
> Tomorrow Andrew is coming in the yard to kill the thistles. This is the plan, everyone wants to help. I'm so blessed. Lynn and myself are going to a garden center for fish and chips, near Whitby, and it's my turn to drive tomorrow. I'm looking forward to that. This week has flown over. I might get some more plants, I shall see.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, hope all of you on holiday have a great time. And a very very happy July 4th to my American sisters. Have a ball..... Love yawl


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops. xx


Not really bothered as theywere borh great bargains x


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Been shopping with Lin


Twins ????


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously hot and sunny Dorset! Today, we have been out on an open top double decker bus for an hour long drive to the other side of Poole to sit by the beach and watch the boats, ferries and jet skis pass by. Back home now and picking fruit from the garden, cherries and loganberries. Out for dinner with some friends this evening, this sure feels like the good life! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Lovely garden. Enjoy living it up


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That would be fun, and NO CROWDS. :sm24:


It was crowded when we got there but the first thunder claps cleared all but us and two other family's it cleared out in 20 minutes and they had a blast!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> It couldn't grab this granny then!


????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Just popped in again. I'm up to page 353 but have to collect the twins shortly. I'm still here, surviving, and love you all.


Love right back at ya ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> OMG, they're multiplying!!xxxx


If they keep em close and give them some room, maybe there will be little baby ones ????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Do you know of any impending baby girls? Happy to knit for them! xxxx


We can't keep Rosebud in clothes she skipped newborn and 3-6 months is on its way out lol.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously hot and sunny Dorset! Today, we have been out on an open top double decker bus for an hour long drive to the other side of Poole to sit by the beach and watch the boats, ferries and jet skis pass by. Back home now and picking fruit from the garden, cherries and loganberries. Out for dinner with some friends this evening, this sure feels like the good life! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Tell your sister her garden looks so relaxing and beautiful ????????????????

Isn't sister time wonderful. I'm overdue for sister time again, it's been days lol.


----------



## linkan

Happy 4th everyone. We bbq'd some chicken and I made some brown rice with corn , green beans and red and yellow tomatoes all mixed together ❣???????? it was yummy


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Tell your sister her garden looks so relaxing and beautiful ????????????????
> 
> Isn't sister time wonderful. I'm overdue for sister time again, it's been days lol.


Yeah it has and I'm more than ready............


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> He's fantastic. I just love his little face


He's so sweet it's crazy! He likes to hug, he will put his paws on each shoulder and snuggle your neck. I just love him. ????
We found out he was born
Dec 5th 2018 so he is 7 months old Saturday????
Raven is sick ????Mr.E and the vet thinks she caught a flu virus at the lake. She's on medicine bless her heart.
Cletus keeps snuggling up to her almost like she's his mother ????
I've always loved dogs and cats. DH is allergic to cats though ????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Happy 4th everyone. We bbq'd some chicken and I made some brown rice with corn , green beans and red and yellow tomatoes all mixed together ❣???????? it was yummy


That sounds good I had an onion sandwich.... :sm26:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Yeah it has and I'm more than ready............


Yes I know you are lol. I guess we are sewing Friday, you gonna be able to come? Maybe Donna can start coming once they move in with Mom n Dad.
Love ya sis, ????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> That sounds good I had an onion sandwich.... :sm26:


Uhm just onions?


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Uhm just onions?


tomatoes and cheese and mayo and Valdalla onions, there not as strong, and chips


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> tomatoes and cheese and mayo and Valdalla onions, there not as strong, and chips


On purpose, or do you need lunch meat?


----------



## linkan

Okay I'm gonna hit y'all with some more cuteness. Baby's first Independence Day ????
She looks like a doll ❣


----------



## linkan

If you zoom in you can see her eyes have become the prettiest blue????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Okay I'm gonna hit y'all with some more cuteness. Baby's first Independence Day ????
> She looks like a doll ❣


Adorable! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He's so sweet it's crazy! He likes to hug, he will put his paws on each shoulder and snuggle your neck. I just love him. ????
> We found out he was born
> Dec 5th 2018 so he is 7 months old Saturday????
> Raven is sick ????Mr.E and the vet thinks she caught a flu virus at the lake. She's on medicine bless her heart.
> Cletus keeps snuggling up to her almost like she's his mother ????
> I've always loved dogs and cats. DH is allergic to cats though ????


Awww ...... that is so cute, he is such a loving boy! He was born on the birthday of 2 of my DD's, 29 years after DD4, and 42 years after DD2; a wonderful date to be born. People born on that date, are fun loving, friendly and full of energy; so it is probably the same with other animals! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Uhm just onions?


Don't you like onions? :sm06: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, thought I would try catching up again, my glasses seem to have developed a problem with my eyes, so I will have to book a session with Specsavers, again! ????
Now I will begin a mammoth catchup! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay I'm gonna hit y'all with some more cuteness. Baby's first Independence Day ????
> She looks like a doll ❣


Such a cute photo! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> If you zoom in you can see her eyes have become the prettiest blue????


I thought I noticed that pretty colour! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your eyes are cooperating today.


They are cooperating a little bit today, don't know for how long though! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have been watching over a friend of my mother's. He has had heart issues in the past and is diabetic. He had all his teeth taken out and was told to drink liquid meal replacers until his gums healed. Well that was months ago, and he is still eating meal replacers. This is a man who DOES NOT know how to cook, not even scrambled eggs. He used to always eat in the local fast food restaurants, so he was overweight which is not good for a diabetic. After months of only liquid meal replacers, he is a fraction of his former self and can't even lift himself out of bed. My mum and I had to help him to the bathroom.
> He is also STUBBORN!!!! My mum finally was able to convince him to let a nurse friend of hers come and see him. The nurse called the ambulance immediately and wouldn't listen to his objections. She immediately signed him up for Home Care, and told him since he was a Home Care client, that the ambulance was free. He stopped objecting after that, and went to the hospital. He kept minimalizing his symptoms but he is covered in bruises from falling all the time. I don't know what the blood tests showed but the doctor insisted that he stay overnight.
> When he gets home, the Home Care people will be coming to his house twice a day to make meals for him and make sure that he is taking his medication including his insulin.
> My mum finally doesn't have to keep running to his house to check on him. She was afraid that one of the times she would find him unconscious on the floor.


That kind of person is quite often found dead, in their homes! He is extremely fortunate to have had you two looking out for him! Does he realise that?
I hope he gets better, with the care givers attending twice a day; he should get better, hopefully enough to be independent, again!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't do selfies at the moment, must get a decent phone sometime (and learn how to use it :sm23: ) xx


Learning how to use the phones, is the fun part, once one gets used to them, we seem to forget what it was like to be without one! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe you need to pack some knitting in a bag and explore the village to find a good place for knitting and a better place for eating.


Now that sounds like a great idea. Let us know what you find. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


Lovely photos, I love the little mouse on the spade handle! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It's sunny going up to 33'C (91'F). No precipitation is forecast until Friday, but pop up thunderstorms are possible this afternoon.
> Last night was a frogging night. I had to frog back almost an inch from my rainbow socks after my calculations on my gauge and the size that I needed meant that I had knit too many rows last Knit Night.
> I couldn't do much else as Fluffy-kitty jumped up on my lap and wanted cuddles. This is a BIG cat that covers my entire lap and hangs over. He had been pestering his sister and mother looking for some companionship and both of them were having none of it. He tends to roll over his companion when he is laying beside them. I ended up with his head on one arm and the rest of him all over my lap and on the couch. He kept gently kicking one leg as I was petting him with my free hand. (He really is quite a dog :sm01


That is a good kind of cat to have, but the other cats are good also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'd have to be there virtually as my car doesn't have it's water wings yet. :sm17:
> I can't wait for you to be in the front door of your new house.


That goes for me also, it would be fantastic if we could teleport! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.. Did a bit more spinning last night and it is getting easier. I am going to do a little bit more today just to get my hand in.
> 
> Back to the usual routing supermarket, fish and chips and singing so it must be WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx





nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I'm glad that the spinning is getting easier,.


I should get one of my wheels out again, and get some more spinning stated. I have just begun a stripey hooded cardigan for the elder Miss 10, so once the other girls hear about that, they will be asking for one also, but I use pre-spun yarn for them, so that they will be easy care for their mothers!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'll need to set up a new thread soon. Although KP is behaving itself even with the high page count. I guess the new Admin is doing something in the background that is keeping the server happy.
> I've caught up to myself. So I'm signing off.
> Everyone have a great WednesDAY.


Hi Mav, I will *TRY* to keep track of the new beginning. Thanks for the heads up! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> If they keep em close and give them some room, maybe there will be little baby ones ????????????????????????????


???????????? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Im going to try and send a photo of richards 21st party with his grandad keirh whos birthday it is pn the same day. He is 80 nxt year


A wonderful photo, of both! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Tell your sister her garden looks so relaxing and beautiful ????????????????
> 
> Isn't sister time wonderful. I'm overdue for sister time again, it's been days lol.


We only meet once a year for a few days so it's precious time! Her DH ran the parks and and gardens in a local town so he knows his stuff and my sister is a willing labourer!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> He's so sweet it's crazy! He likes to hug, he will put his paws on each shoulder and snuggle your neck. I just love him. ????
> We found out he was born
> Dec 5th 2018 so he is 7 months old Saturday????
> Raven is sick ????Mr.E and the vet thinks she caught a flu virus at the lake. She's on medicine bless her heart.
> Cletus keeps snuggling up to her almost like she's his mother ????
> I've always loved dogs and cats. DH is allergic to cats though ????


Get well soon Raven!! ????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:



> Okay I'm gonna hit y'all with some more cuteness. Baby's first Independence Day ????
> She looks like a doll ❣


Adorable and yes, she does look like a doll!! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I got some CBD drops for my Bella-kitty and have found that she sleeps so much better when I give her the drops (and I sleep better when she sleeps). Several people online said that the full dropper that it says on the bottle is too strong a dose, so I've started her with 4 drops on her food and that seems to be working well. Usually she fusses when she wakes up and wakes me up in the process, but she has been able to get comfortable even laying on the hard floor. So it's working.
> I've been "functional" on 6 hours or less of sleep, but I have a routine and don't usually need to think too much.


I was speaking with a woman who supplies CBD oil, and she said the starting dose for me, would be 4 drops, so perhaps fewer drops might be better for her, possibly 2 or3, because of her size! Just a thought! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a slightly less sunny Dorset but its early yet! Going home this afternoon but this morning, we are going to take a short walk along the coast near here, have coffee at the beach cafe then come back here for lunch before I zoom off back to London!

Have a good one everybody!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a slightly less sunny Dorset but its early yet! Going home this afternoon but this morning, we are going to take a short walk along the coast near here, have coffee at the beach cafe then come back here for lunch before I zoom off back to London!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! Xxxxxxxxxx


Sounds as though the sun knows you're going home, it will probably be there waiting for you. You seem to have had a great time but all too short. Enjoy your walk. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hey I still like writing that it's quite a novelty for me, hope it lasts a long time but knowing the British weather I have my doubts. Think I will be dragged off shopping today even though I wanted to leave it until Monday, DH is running out of stuff so he says we need to shop today. Going to try for the chippy today, must see what it's like before we move on. Can't wait until Monday when we pick up the keys, it's been an awfully long week. Have a lovely Friday the weekend is upon us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hey I still like writing that it's quite a novelty for me, hope it lasts a long time but knowing the British weather I have my doubts. Think I will be dragged off shopping today even though I wanted to leave it until Monday, DH is running out of stuff so he says we need to shop today. Going to try for the chippy today, must see what it's like before we move on. Can't wait until Monday when we pick up the keys, it's been an awfully long week. Have a lovely Friday the weekend is upon us. xx


I can feel your excitement growing. Hope the chippy is good. Have a good weekend and enjoy the sun. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hey I still like writing that it's quite a novelty for me, hope it lasts a long time but knowing the British weather I have my doubts. Think I will be dragged off shopping today even though I wanted to leave it until Monday, DH is running out of stuff so he says we need to shop today. Going to try for the chippy today, must see what it's like before we move on. Can't wait until Monday when we pick up the keys, it's been an awfully long week. Have a lovely Friday the weekend is
> 
> Oops double post


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks arrived to stay last night as they have broken up but Mum and Dad are working today. Everyone had a go at spinning including Mr P and then of course I showed them how to do it properly!!! Not exactly, but I am getting better.

We are off down the shops this morning and them later we have to take LM to the theatre for a final dress rehearsal for her big dance show on Saturday.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's sunny becoming cloudy and thunderstorms this afternoon with temperatures up to 38'C (100'F). I remember those temperatures from when I was a kid, but haven't seen them since. I had a massive headache from going in and out of air-conditioned malls into the heat.
I cut my lunchtime walk short yesterday because it was just too hot, and I probably won't even try it today. Maybe I'll take my socks in instead and try to find a cool spot to knit.
Knit Night was nice but a little quiet as there were empty chairs. Everyone is busy with summer events. Like the Scottish Festival in Cobourg with highland dancing and caber tossing.
I started the heel turn on my rainbow socks after I fixed 5 errors on one of the socks. I'm knitting them 2 at a time on Magic Loop but managed to make ALL my mistakes on only one sock!
Happy Friday


----------



## nitz8catz

I will try to create a new thread tonight. I'm thinking we might hit 400 mark if I don't.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks arrived to stay last night as they have broken up but Mum and Dad are working today. Everyone had a go at spinning including Mr P and then of course I showed them how to do it properly!!! Not exactly, but I am getting better.
> 
> We are off down the shops this morning and them later we have to take LM to the theatre for a final dress rehearsal for her big dance show on Saturday.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday.
I'm sure the gks had fun spinning. Did you give them a little ball of the yarn that they created?
Tell LM to "break a leg". :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hey I still like writing that it's quite a novelty for me, hope it lasts a long time but knowing the British weather I have my doubts. Think I will be dragged off shopping today even though I wanted to leave it until Monday, DH is running out of stuff so he says we need to shop today. Going to try for the chippy today, must see what it's like before we move on. Can't wait until Monday when we pick up the keys, it's been an awfully long week. Have a lovely Friday the weekend is upon us. xx


Time always goes slow when you're waiting for something. Especially something this big.
Even if the chippy isn't up to par, someone else is making it and cleaning up after, so that's good.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a slightly less sunny Dorset but its early yet! Going home this afternoon but this morning, we are going to take a short walk along the coast near here, have coffee at the beach cafe then come back here for lunch before I zoom off back to London!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! Xxxxxxxxxx


Having a coffee at a beach cafe sounds so good.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I was speaking with a woman who supplies CBD oil, and she said the starting dose for me, would be 4 drops, so perhaps fewer drops might be better for her, possibly 2 or3, because of her size! Just a thought! xoxoxo


This is 1/2 strength in hemp oil.
I caught her on the BACK of the couch yesterday, so not only was she able to jump to the couch seat, she managed to get to the top of the back of the couch too. This is from a cat who broke her hip as a kitten, walks stiff legged, and has never really jumped since. I have stairs for her so she can reach the windows, her bed and my bed.
I hope it works as well for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Get well soon Raven!! ????


What June says.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We only meet once a year for a few days so it's precious time! Her DH ran the parks and and gardens in a local town so he knows his stuff and my sister is a willing labourer!! Xxxx


They've done a lovely job with their back garden.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk. Just heard from the solicitor, contracts have been exchanged and completion date is definitely next Monday (8th). DH is now booking the removal men so next week could be all go, and the week after and the week after that. So might sit back and relax for the rest of the week while I can. But at long last it has happened. xx


Finally! It has taken far too long but you'll soon be in your new home with time to settle in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That goes for me also, it would be fantastic if we could teleport! xoxoxo


I'd be happy with any transport that I could afford.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a set-back. Removal firm can't bring our stuff until the 15th so another week to wait. Unfortunately we have to be out of here on the 12th so we're homeless for 3 days. Will try and stay here if he hasn't got any bookings, if not back to the Premier Inn if they have space. xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


That really is a set back. Could you just 'camp out' in your new empty house?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That kind of person is quite often found dead, in their homes! He is extremely fortunate to have had you two looking out for him! Does he realise that?
> I hope he gets better, with the care givers attending twice a day; he should get better, hopefully enough to be independent, again!


He hasn't made it home yet. He's been transferred to the regional hospital. His kidneys have shut down and he has bleeding in his head because of all the falls.
He called his lawyer from the hospital and apparently made no sense, much like the call that he made to my mum that alerted her that something was wrong. His lawyer activated the power of attorney that our friend had set up and the executor came to see mum to get the key to his house. It sounds like he will be in the hospital for a longer stay and going to a senior's residence for rehabilitation when he gets out. Mum's just happy that someone is finally getting him the care that he needs.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Okay I'm gonna hit y'all with some more cuteness. Baby's first Independence Day ????
> She looks like a doll ❣


That is a seriously cute picture. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> tomatoes and cheese and mayo and Valdalla onions, there not as strong, and chips


I love Vidalia (sp?) onions. We have Honey Bear onions here too, I can eat them like apples. They are so juicy and sweet.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Nowhere near as excited as I am, I can hardly believe it is happening after all this time. Am looking forward to Monday afternoon when we can wander round the house and it will be ours. xx :sm24: :sm24:


What a wonderful feeling that will be. Not long now!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> That sounds good I had an onion sandwich.... :sm26:


My mum likes onion sandwiches too.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You probably can, we are actually letting it all happen now, can't wait to get in. Already planning an open house if anyone want to come later on in the year. xx


Thanks for the invite. I'll brave the M25 again for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We can't keep Rosebud in clothes she skipped newborn and 3-6 months is on its way out lol.


They really should label those little clothes with weights instead of months.
I had the opposite problem with DD when she was little. I'd get her all dressed in her little outfit, and when I picked her up, she'd slide right out of her too big clothes. I found the only thing that she could keep on when she was little was doll clothes. Thank heavens it was the beginning of that Cabbage patch dolls craze and all the clothes fit her just right. (She hates when I tell that story)


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> If they keep em close and give them some room, maybe there will be little baby ones ????????????????????????????


If only it was that easy to get a good wooden spinning wheel. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for the invite. I'll brave the M25 again for you.


I am hoping to have a get-together later in the year if anyone will come and I can get rid of DH to his sister's for a while. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if you have air and Stephen is wrong. Air conditioning does not work well when the car is just idling as there is no air moving.
> Nice you take turns driving. A friend and I took turns driving when we went out. Low and behold he was keeping track of the miles. I got to drive two times in a row as she had driven 6 more miles than I had.
> You and I are indeed blessed. My honeydoer just left. He was doing electrical work for us. I am glad he is so talented.
> Thanks for the nice wishes for the 4th of July.


ooo 6 more miles!!! That wouldn't even be a trip to Walmart up here. :sm01: 
I'm glad that your honeydoer is able to keep your lights on.


----------



## nitz8catz

Has anyone heard from Trish? There was an earthquake in British Columbia north of her and that big one in California too. Something shifted on the Pacific coast.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello all, hope you are all OK. Had a lovely visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum today, it was glorious, a really good day out. Here are some pictures! Xxxx


Good photos. There is so much at Beaulieu.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home from Stephens. It was quite a different journey today. I was them miles from home when a big digger and Lorre collided and the digger rolled over, that's what it looked like anyway. There were so many police cars and men directing the traffic. It too me 2hrs including 20mins in Asda, than the normal 35min journey from Stephens. Everyone was all ok and that's the main thing. It was getting very warm in my car as it's been 20C. And I watts appt Stephen when I got home safe and sound, and told him my AC wasn't that great. He said "mam you haven't got air conditioning". I said but it says AC on my dashboard, he says I I definitely haven't got it. I've been driving it for nearly 4 years and thought I had it. Oh well. I still love little car.
> 
> I've sorted my electri and gas payments out with John and I'm signed up for another two years at a fixed rate. It doesn't seem a year since I got a deal. The trouble is if you don't swop around you are charged extra money.
> 
> Tomorrow Andrew is coming in the yard to kill the thistles. This is the plan, everyone wants to help. I'm so blessed. Lynn and myself are going to a garden center for fish and chips, near Whitby, and it's my turn to drive tomorrow. I'm looking forward to that. This week has flown over. I might get some more plants, I shall see.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, hope all of you on holiday have a great time. And a very very happy July 4th to my American sisters. Have a ball..... Love yawl


If you have the label on your dash then you probably do have it.
Next time little car goes to the mechanic, ask them. Maybe you just need your air conditioning fluid topped up.
Love you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Looks lovely. We've just picked gooseberries x


Strawberries are just out here. The patches are full of people.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> That's wonderful that you got so much done. I'll let hon hon know that he's going to have to get over his fear of flying! Handsome handyman to the rescue ????????


You'd never get him back!


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go to work now. 
Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> If only we could beam people places right! ????????


I'd be with you right now!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I don't know how to do that. Plus I know what a struggle it is in the world. It's different getting help from a bank or finance company. I'm gonna keep being positive though that it will work out one way or another. If we don't get it, it wasn't meant to be ????????


That's what GoFundMe is for. At least you would get some of the money.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's sunny becoming cloudy and thunderstorms this afternoon with temperatures up to 38'C (100'F). I remember those temperatures from when I was a kid, but haven't seen them since. I had a massive headache from going in and out of air-conditioned malls into the heat.
> I cut my lunchtime walk short yesterday because it was just too hot, and I probably won't even try it today. Maybe I'll take my socks in instead and try to find a cool spot to knit.
> Knit Night was nice but a little quiet as there were empty chairs. Everyone is busy with summer events. Like the Scottish Festival in Cobourg with highland dancing and caber tossing.
> I started the heel turn on my rainbow socks after I fixed 5 errors on one of the socks. I'm knitting them 2 at a time on Magic Loop but managed to make ALL my mistakes on only one sock!
> Happy Friday


Isn't it strange that we long for warmer weather and then find it's not always so perfect!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Been shopping with Lin


Oh joy! They're breeding. Can I have the first baby?


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I don't have that problem lol. My boys will come running to me for a splinter, ANY booboo really. And usually the first thing they say is.. " is this okay" ?
> Usually the answer is yes your okay, it's a scratch, or a splinter, or a wasp sting.
> DH pulled a tile from behind him day before yesterday, Over his head and one of those big box cutters was on it. It hit him in the head and the blade was stuck in his head! Thank goodness it wasn't open very far. He is such a quick healer it barely left a mark. That one scared me though.


That would have terrified me, except that our A & E is almost next door.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Oh joy! They're breeding. Can I have the first baby?


I don't think there'll be any more......atm! X


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are able to relax a bit now xx


Not yet, and it's been a week of great highs and really deep lows. I WILL win.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Do you know of any impending baby girls? Happy to knit for them! xxxx


Not in this neck of the woods.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously hot and sunny Dorset! Today, we have been out on an open top double decker bus for an hour long drive to the other side of Poole to sit by the beach and watch the boats, ferries and jet skis pass by. Back home now and picking fruit from the garden, cherries and loganberries. Out for dinner with some friends this evening, this sure feels like the good life! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


It certainly seems like the good life.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Having a coffee at a beach cafe sounds so good.


We decided the beach we were heading for was too far if I was going to get home today! Instead we had a walk through a country park and dipped down to another little beach, then home. A bite of lunch and I'll be on my way!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Not yet, and it's been a week of great highs and really deep lows. I WILL win.


Loving hugs coming at you girl!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone heard from Trish? There was an earthquake in British Columbia north of her and that big one in California too. Something shifted on the Pacific coast.


It's been quite a while. I hope she is OK.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Loving hugs coming at you girl!! Xxxx


Appreciated. Another high!


----------



## SaxonLady

Yeah. I've caught up. It's only taken two and a half hours!


----------



## jinx

It is wonderful for me to have a wee one around to aid in my learning of electronics. Eight year old Lilly was here yesterday and I had her show me two things on my tablet. However, when she was on my laptop I had to show her how to turn on the sounds. It would be easier if all electronics worked the same way. Just when I learn how to do something they update and then I need to relearn it.


Xiang said:


> Learning how to use the phones, is the fun part, once one gets used to them, we seem to forget what it was like to be without one! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you have a sunny day for shopping. I hope you enjoy the chippy.
Roll on Monday, roll on. It cannot be here soon enough.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hey I still like writing that it's quite a novelty for me, hope it lasts a long time but knowing the British weather I have my doubts. Think I will be dragged off shopping today even though I wanted to leave it until Monday, DH is running out of stuff so he says we need to shop today. Going to try for the chippy today, must see what it's like before we move on. Can't wait until Monday when we pick up the keys, it's been an awfully long week. Have a lovely Friday the weekend is upon us. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. What wonderful memories you are spinning with the grandchildren.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks arrived to stay last night as they have broken up but Mum and Dad are working today. Everyone had a go at spinning including Mr P and then of course I showed them how to do it properly!!! Not exactly, but I am getting better.
> 
> We are off down the shops this morning and them later we have to take LM to the theatre for a final dress rehearsal for her big dance show on Saturday.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can relate to getting a headache from air condition to extreme outdoor temperatures. Years ago it was worse as the stores use to have the air conditioning set very low so the contrast to outdoors was a real shock to the body.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's sunny becoming cloudy and thunderstorms this afternoon with temperatures up to 38'C (100'F). I remember those temperatures from when I was a kid, but haven't seen them since. I had a massive headache from going in and out of air-conditioned malls into the heat.
> I cut my lunchtime walk short yesterday because it was just too hot, and I probably won't even try it today. Maybe I'll take my socks in instead and try to find a cool spot to knit.
> Knit Night was nice but a little quiet as there were empty chairs. Everyone is busy with summer events. Like the Scottish Festival in Cobourg with highland dancing and caber tossing.
> I started the heel turn on my rainbow socks after I fixed 5 errors on one of the socks. I'm knitting them 2 at a time on Magic Loop but managed to make ALL my mistakes on only one sock!
> Happy Friday


----------



## jinx

Wishing him the best. He is so lucky he had your mom as a friend. So many elderly have no one they can depend on.


nitz8catz said:


> He hasn't made it home yet. He's been transferred to the regional hospital. His kidneys have shut down and he has bleeding in his head because of all the falls.
> He called his lawyer from the hospital and apparently made no sense, much like the call that he made to my mum that alerted her that something was wrong. His lawyer activated the power of attorney that our friend had set up and the executor came to see mum to get the key to his house. It sounds like he will be in the hospital for a longer stay and going to a senior's residence for rehabilitation when he gets out. Mum's just happy that someone is finally getting him the care that he needs.


----------



## jinx

It never occurred to me to keep track of the mileage as all were short trips around town. It was even worse if we had to share a check in a restaurant. It was figured out to the penny and the tip could only be exactly 10%. We no longer go places together.????????



nitz8catz said:


> ooo 6 more miles!!! That wouldn't even be a trip to Walmart up here. :sm01:
> I'm glad that your honeydoer is able to keep your lights on.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for taking us along through pictures. Have a safe travel home.


London Girl said:


> We decided the beach we were heading for was too far if I was going to get home today! Instead we had a walk through a country park and dipped down to another little beach, then home. A bite of lunch and I'll be on my way!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not yet, and it's been a week of great highs and really deep lows. I WILL win.


Of course you will, especially with all of us behind you. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's supposed to be 104F here today. Glad we now have our air conditioning system up and running. ????xxxooo


Well Pam, I am hoping you survived the desert heat very easily, with the assistance of the our conditioner, and plenty of cool, to tepid, drinks! Too cold, or too hot, aren't the best way to have your drinks, until you are more used to the higher temperatures. I usually have most of my drinks at room temperature. which still feels quite cool, during the higher temperatures. 
You probably know all of this, anyway!☺???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's been quite a while. I hope she is OK.


She was fine a day or so ago, probably still in bed atm. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you have a sunny day for shopping. I hope you enjoy the chippy.
> Roll on Monday, roll on. It cannot be here soon enough.


Chippy was a bit disappointing after all the good write ups and recommendations I'd heard. Perhaps I get spoilt at home :sm23: . In 72 hours we should have the key. (Not that I am counting you understand). xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It never occurred to me to keep track of the mileage as all were short trips around town. It was even worse if we had to share a check in a restaurant. It was figured out to the penny and the tip could only be exactly 10%. We no longer go places together.????????


There's a big difference in being careful with one's money and being downright tight. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Sik of this


Perhaps you should just say that you are "sick of trying to post any photos", the first time you try to post; and your computer might just post the photo on your first attempt.????????
Therefore ...... No frustration caused! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Not yet, and it's been a week of great highs and really deep lows. I WILL win.


Just remember to breathe and relax when you can xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We are talking about handicap parking permits, right? It must really vary by states. Here if a doctor signs the request a permit is issued without question. Or so it seems to me. Mr. Wonderful's doctor sent in the request and within a month we received his permit.
> I can understand why they would question some requests they get. I saw a car pull into a handicap space and the person that walked into the store was a waitress at our favorite restaurant. She could walk, run several miles at work but could not walk from the parking lot into the store?





linkan said:


> Oops that's my bad, I thought she meant disability benefits. Getting my parking card was very simple.


Jinx, could she have a pian related Disability, ? In Australia, it doesn't matter what kind of Disability a person has, it depends on how that disability affects the persons mobility.
I don't have a visible disability, but I do have a Disability Parking Permit, and it was also very simple, and quick, to get one of those here, also. 
Susan adid you get your Parking Permit? I hope so, as it sometimes makes parking a whole lot simpler. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I had to have an attorney, and a billion doctors notes. It took 2 years to get a court date, the system is so backed up here. Plus they figure the ones faking it won't want to stick it out. The general rule is they deny three times before giving it to you. I think it's ridiculous to waste people's time, and to put someone through what they have to do just to get the help they need and are entitled to.


That is happening to anyone applying for the Disability Support Paymant now! When I applied for that, my doctor gave me a huge amount of support, and made sure that all of the information required, was included with the paperwork. When I had my assessment meeting, I honestly thoughtI would get refused, because of the lack of physical difficulties; but fortunately for me, the Assessor, was also assessing my Psychological state, and when I was passed, with a Total, and permanent Disability, I could have been knocked over by a feather!
It is now far more difficult, to get approved for the DSP here, and I have been told, by those who are currently applying, that it is not unusual to be refused d least 3, sometimes more, times before one is finally approved! I really don't see the point of doing that, to people who, are already feeling bad, for their own reasons, it just makes the leaves that much more difficult! It's almost like the money comes out of the Assessors', or some other beurocrats personal pocket!

Sorry about that, Rant over! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet peas softball season is over ????ª I feel terrible I didn't make it to any of her games. Things have just been to hectic here lately.


She is such a little beauty!
Has anyone else noticed, that All of the children in our families, have stunning looks, or am I just totally biased, about this subject? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I had to have an attorney, and a billion doctors notes. It took 2 years to get a court date, the system is so backed up here. Plus they figure the ones faking it won't want to stick it out. The general rule is they deny three times before giving it to you. I think it's ridiculous to waste people's time, and to put someone through what they have to do just to get the help they need and are entitled to.





London Girl said:


> Over here, if you are turned down, you cannot apply again. Quite what happens if your condition deteriorates, I do not know!


Ange, I really do not understand, why applying for a Disability Support Payment, would require accessing the service of an attorney, here, we have to be assessed by a Medicare Assessor, and this person interviews the person applying, and at the end of the Assessment the person is told if they have been approved for temporary disability, or for permanent, total disability ...... but no lawyer is required. xoxoxo

June, that is just totally unfair, to those people who genuinely require the assistance, especially if they are unable to work, for any length of time, be it a couple of hours, or one day, for the length of a shift! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a slightly less sunny Dorset but its early yet! Going home this afternoon but this morning, we are going to take a short walk along the coast near here, have coffee at the beach cafe then come back here for lunch before I zoom off back to London!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! Xxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your day and safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I can feel your excitement growing. Hope the chippy is good. Have a good weekend and enjoy the sun. X


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks arrived to stay last night as they have broken up but Mum and Dad are working today. Everyone had a go at spinning including Mr P and then of course I showed them how to do it properly!!! Not exactly, but I am getting better.
> 
> We are off down the shops this morning and them later we have to take LM to the theatre for a final dress rehearsal for her big dance show on Saturday.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Enjoy your day and the time with the GKs. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

No, as I said she walked miles as a waitress. Surely she was not disable to walk into a store. I understand not all disabilities show. For example heart disease and COPD.


Xiang said:


> Jinx, could she have a pian related Disability, ? In Australia, it doesn't matter what kind of Disability a person has, it depends on how that disability affects the persons mobility.
> I don't have a visible disability, but I do have a Disability Parking Permit, and it was also very simple, and quick, to get one of those here, also.
> Susan adid you get your Parking Permit? I hope so, as it sometimes makes parking a whole lot simpler. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone heard from Trish? There was an earthquake in British Columbia north of her and that big one in California too. Something shifted on the Pacific coast.


And apparently there were a couple off the coast of Oregon, too, on Wednesday. All of these quakes seem to be fairly shallow ones. Definitely something shifting. Not sure I want to head back up to Seattle next week. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We decided the beach we were heading for was too far if I was going to get home today! Instead we had a walk through a country park and dipped down to another little beach, then home. A bite of lunch and I'll be on my way!! Xxxx


It looks lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Loving hugs coming at you girl!! Xxxx


And from me, too, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It never occurred to me to keep track of the mileage as all were short trips around town. It was even worse if we had to share a check in a restaurant. It was figured out to the penny and the tip could only be exactly 10%. We no longer go places together.????????


Yes, that would drive me nuts! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Well Pam, I am hoping you survived the desert heat very easily, with the assistance of the our conditioner, and plenty of cool, to tepid, drinks! Too cold, or too hot, aren't the best way to have your drinks, until you are more used to the higher temperatures. I usually have most of my drinks at room temperature. which still feels quite cool, during the higher temperatures.
> You probably know all of this, anyway!☺???????? xoxoxo


Yes, I'm learning all of that very quickly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Chippy was a bit disappointing after all the good write ups and recommendations I'd heard. Perhaps I get spoilt at home :sm23: . In 72 hours we should have the key. (Not that I am counting you understand). xx


Sorry it was disappointing, but you didn't have to cook or clean up, so that's a good thing! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> MJ , I found this on wish...


Thanks Ange! I have just suggested to DD4, that she should try doing the Henna tattoos, as she has designed most of her own tattoos. she thinks it is a brilliant idea! So I will be looking that up. I have also checked if the Henna plant can be grown in her area, but it might be a bit too cold, and wet to plant in the ground, but she might be able to grow it in pots, then make her own Henna paste. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Loving hugs coming at you girl!! Xxxx





SaxonLady said:


> Appreciated. Another high!


Some coming from down my way, also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Chippy was a bit disappointing after all the good write ups and recommendations I'd heard. Perhaps I get spoilt at home :sm23: . In 72 hours we should have the key. (Not that I am counting you understand). xx


I can see clearly, that you are not counting anything, that has to do with moving into your new home! Well done, and stay completely calm! You won't know yourself, once you move in. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> He hasn't made it home yet. He's been transferred to the regional hospital. His kidneys have shut down and he has bleeding in his head because of all the falls.
> He called his lawyer from the hospital and apparently made no sense, much like the call that he made to my mum that alerted her that something was wrong. His lawyer activated the power of attorney that our friend had set up and the executor came to see mum to get the key to his house. It sounds like he will be in the hospital for a longer stay and going to a senior's residence for rehabilitation when he gets out. Mum's just happy that someone is finally getting him the care that he needs.


It is excellent, that things are happening for him, I just hope it isn't all too late for him! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> They really should label those little clothes with weights instead of months.
> I had the opposite problem with DD when she was little. I'd get her all dressed in her little outfit, and when I picked her up, she'd slide right out of her too big clothes. I found the only thing that she could keep on when she was little was doll clothes. Thank heavens it was the beginning of that Cabbage patch dolls craze and all the clothes fit her just right. (She hates when I tell that story)


I know of quite a few tiny babes, who had Cabbage Patch Doll clothes, for the first few months, until they reached the average weight of most new borns!
We almost had to resort to alternate clothing, for the Dynamic Duo; they are gradually catching up with their peers! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up with everything now, so after I have posted a photo of the cardigan I am making for Miss 10A, I will either try to get to sleep, again, or do something on my phone, or tablet! So for now, I shall wish for you all to have a great day, and for me, a good sleep. Xxoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry it was disappointing, but you didn't have to cook or clean up, so that's a good thing! xxxooo


Yes it wasn't inedible just didn't live up to all the hype. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> She is such a little beauty!
> Has anyone else noticed, that All of the children in our families, have stunning looks, or am I just totally biased, about this subject? ????????????


Obviously, beautiful aunties have beautiful babies!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ange, I really do not understand, why applying for a Disability Support Payment, would require accessing the service of an attorney, here, we have to be assessed by a Medicare Assessor, and this person interviews the person applying, and at the end of the Assessment the person is told if they have been approved for temporary disability, or for permanent, total disability ...... but no lawyer is required. xoxoxo
> 
> June, that is just totally unfair, to those people who genuinely require the assistance, especially if they are unable to work, for any length of time, be it a couple of hours, or one day, for the length of a shift! xoxoxo


You're leaning on an open door there Judi!! Or to put it another way, I quite agree!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have caught up with everything now, so after I have posted a photo of the cardigan I am making for Miss 10A, I will either try to get to sleep, again, or do something on my phone, or tablet! So for now, I shall wish for you all to have a great day, and for me, a good sleep. Xxoxoxo


Mint and the cardi, both cute!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, you will have gathered that I am home now! Not too bad a journey, considering it is a summer Friday afternoon and the private school kids have just broken up from school!! However, there was an _awful_ lot of RVs, caravans and general traffic heading the other way.....!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, you will have gathered that I am home now! Not too bad a journey, considering it is a summer Friday afternoon and the private school kids have just broken up from school!! However, there was an _awful_ lot of RVs, caravans and general traffic heading the other way.....!!!


Glad you're home safely and sounds like you had a lovely time. Now back down to earth with a bump. Looks like the West Country will be girding up for it's annual invasion. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I've had quite a hectic day today, seems like I've been busy all day but not achieved anything much. Not a problem. 

Lin and myself didn't go for fish and chips because she has had a bad tummy, so we just went down to kaskane and she had a toasted sandwich. You girls who have been here know where I mean. I had a standard breakfast. I didn't eat it all but this is what's on. ..2 sausages, 2 bacon, 1 egg, tomatoes, black pudding (yak) fried bread, mushrooms (yak) and beans. (A little yak) it only cost $4.50. It was lovely. 

I'd had Andrew in earlier and he's pulled some weeds out of my back yard for me, so I thought I'd go and get Karen some pink suet pellets because she was after some yesterday, so Lynn and I went to the local pet store and there weren't any, so she got some mars bar cookies instead. I just thought it would have been nice if I could have gotten them.

I came home and a letter was here for my road tax. It's going to cost me a whole $20 which I can pay monthly if I was at $1.75 a month!. I spend more on coffee than that. I'm not complaining. There was also a letter from insurance people saying that an insurance policy finished. So I fined them up and there was one on me too. When I lost Albert I did all the fining round and I was told there was no insurances left. I have to smile. We took these tiny insurances out in the early 70s for just enough to bury us , we were only kids really, I think we paid 10p a month or something, anyway I'm entitled to it so the Cheque is coming in 8 days.....i bet it just pays for some dish and chips, or some yarn.... Anyway it's better than a kick in the mouth. 

Then Chrissy rang me, and I had a few minutes on the done with her, and it was nice to hear her. Bill hadn't been so good and has had a fall and had to go to hospital, but he's ok now. She's having trouble with her iPad so that's why she's not been on very much. I've told her to get sorted cos we miss her. 

So as you can see I've not sort of stopped today. But I'm in my bed now, and intend to wind down. I bout some petunia plants today. I'm catching up now, love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Okay I'm gonna hit y'all with some more cuteness. Baby's first Independence Day ????
> She looks like a doll ❣


Look at her beautifuleyes. Did you put mascara on those a lashes?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're home safely and sounds like you had a lovely time. Now back down to earth with a bump. Looks like the West Country will be girding up for it's annual invasion. xxxx


It certainly does! My sister just stays indoors or enjoys her garden until they all go home again!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

You are such an excellent cook that it would be hard to find a place that could do it as well as you do.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it wasn't inedible just didn't live up to all the hype. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You are such an excellent cook that it would be hard to find a place that could do it as well as you do.


Aw shucks, thanks, but you haven't tasted my food you might change your mind if you did. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw shucks, thanks, but you haven't tasted my food you might change your mind if you did. xx :sm23:


I can vouch for Barny's cooking skills and I _have_ tasted and enjoyed her food!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I'd be with you right now!


I welcome you with open arms ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Look at her beautifuleyes. Did you put mascara on those a lashes?


It's the app she uses Snapchat and it gives you mascara and eyeshadow lol


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I have caught up with everything now, so after I have posted a photo of the cardigan I am making for Miss 10A, I will either try to get to sleep, again, or do something on my phone, or tablet! So for now, I shall wish for you all to have a great day, and for me, a good sleep. Xxoxoxo


Awww mint is precious and the cardigan is looking awesome


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> We decided the beach we were heading for was too far if I was going to get home today! Instead we had a walk through a country park and dipped down to another little beach, then home. A bite of lunch and I'll be on my way!! Xxxx


That's beautiful. I gotta get out this summer and get to the river or Deams lake or something. I miss the beaches of Florida ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah. I've caught up. It's only taken two and a half hours!


I know that for now I can only be beside you in spirit. But with all my might I am sending as much love and warmth as I can with it.

If my spirit seems a little damp.. I might have over-mighted myself ????


----------



## linkan

Judi I am probably super biased also but I think your right..
All the babies of our group are so freaking cute, just beautiful ❣


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I can vouch for Barny's cooking skills and I _have_ tasted and enjoyed her food!!! xxxx


Aw thanks for the compliments, perhaps I can do it again one day. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks for the compliments, perhaps I can do it again one day. xxxx


Hmmmm.. sounds like your a great cook, perhaps you should send me some brownies and I'll be the judge of that ????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Hmmmm.. sounds like your a great cook, perhaps you should send me some brownies and I'll be the judge of that ????????????????????????


Not my strong point, more into main meals than cakes and sweet things. Sorry. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not my strong point, more into main meals than cakes and sweet things. Sorry. xx


Dang!
I really just want brownies hahahaha ????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone heard from Trish? There was an earthquake in British Columbia north of her and that big one in California too. Something shifted on the Pacific coast.


I'm ok Mav, usually the quakes start out in the ocean so not always noticeable. Thanks for your thoughts. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> We decided the beach we were heading for was too far if I was going to get home today! Instead we had a walk through a country park and dipped down to another little beach, then home. A bite of lunch and I'll be on my way!! Xxxx


The sail boats are lovely June, bet the ocean air smells great! xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> It's been quite a while. I hope she is OK.


sa right! xox


----------



## Islander

Sorry I haven't checked in, both my girls have been doing visits Sarah this week, Angela this coming Tuesday for a few days. Didn't feel any quake here thank goodness. 
I'm watering today but just checked the weather and guess what.... I need to turn the sprinklers off.
I did get new fish this week, Gourami's, more Bolivian Cichlids and more shrimp. Susan I even got 2 guppies... why I don't know as they eat shrimp and the tetra's in the other tanks will go after them. Oh dear another tank coming up.. just a wee one though. 
Angela is in Anacortes right now and was able to sit on the boat and watch beautiful fireworks for the 4th of July... lucky girl.


----------



## Islander

Love ❤ both those wheels Josephine... nice that you have a buddy to spin with! 
Here's something for Mr. P. 
https://www.wheelsandwhorls.co.nz/shop/images/pdfs/Traditional-Wheel-SD.pdf


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Love ❤ both those wheels Josephine... nice that you have a buddy to spin with!
> Here's something for Mr. P.
> https://www.wheelsandwhorls.co.nz/shop/images/pdfs/Traditional-Wheel-SD.pdf


Nice to see you Trish and lovely to hear the girls are visiting. Mr P sayx thsnk jou for the downliads. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Sorry I haven't checked in, both my girls have been doing visits Sarah this week, Angela this coming Tuesday for a few days. Didn't feel any quake here thank goodness.
> I'm watering today but just checked the weather and guess what.... I need to turn the sprinklers off.
> I did get new fish this week, Gourami's, more Bolivian Cichlids and more shrimp. Susan I even got 2 guppies... why I don't know as they eat shrimp and the tetra's in the other tanks will go after them. Oh dear another tank coming up.. just a wee one though.
> Angela is in Anacortes right now and was able to sit on the boat and watch beautiful fireworks for the 4th of July... lucky girl.


Glad the quake there was a non-event for you. Good to see you and also good to see Angela! Sorry your weather is going downhill a bit, but hopefully it won't rain too much each day. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> On purpose, or do you need lunch meat?


On purpose with the bread lightly toasted it's yummmy!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mint and the cardi, both cute!! xxxx


Thanks June. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> On purpose with the bread lightly toasted it's yummmy!!


It sounds yummy! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, you will have gathered that I am home now! Not too bad a journey, considering it is a summer Friday afternoon and the private school kids have just broken up from school!! However, there was an _awful_ lot of RVs, caravans and general traffic heading the other way.....!!!


The schools in S.A. (no not South Africa, in case anyone new is visiting us) broke up yesterday, so the roads will be crazy for a while, have also! hopefully everyone will be where they want to be, by Monday. We are heading down to DD 4's for a week. I think they are needing some family time, and this will be our second Caravan trip.???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Awww mint is precious and the cardigan is looking awesome


Thank you, this is the third beginning, thank goodness it worked properly, this time! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Judi I am probably super biased also but I think your right..
> All the babies of our group are so freaking cute, just beautiful ❣


I knew everyone would agree, and those babies are growing into beautiful children; and they will be beautiful adults, also! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks for the compliments, perhaps I can do it again one day. xxxx


Just take your time, then when you are ready, take that big step!
DH cooked us a beautiful roast pork yesterday, and also did roast potatoes, for the first time ever, and they were good also! I only do a small amount of cooking, that doesn't have anything to do with the top of the stove, or oil/fat and frying pans. My allowed range includes Tuna Mournay(sp), Chocolate Self saucing pudding, rich fruit cake and chocolate cake (mum's recipe)! DH does the rest of the cooking!
when my girls are here for a meal, they always ask for the chocolate pudding, so they all have the recipe!
I realise I am very fortunate to have him, as a lot of the women I worked with, even if their DH's didn't work, had to go home, after their shift, and then do the housework, and do all of the cooking! :sm06: :sm16: I had that sorted offer my first day back at work, coming home to no meal prepared; that's when he found out that he had to do the cooking, as well as the rest of the stuff! :sm24: :sm24: ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dang!
> I really just want brownies hahahaha ????


Now then, exactly what kind of brownies are you after? I have the fixings for some special brownies, but I don't think they would get through Customs! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sorry I haven't checked in, both my girls have been doing visits Sarah this week, Angela this coming Tuesday for a few days. Didn't feel any quake here thank goodness.
> I'm watering today but just checked the weather and guess what.... I need to turn the sprinklers off.
> I did get new fish this week, Gourami's, more Bolivian Cichlids and more shrimp. Susan I even got 2 guppies... why I don't know as they eat shrimp and the tetra's in the other tanks will go after them. Oh dear another tank coming up.. just a wee one though.
> Angela is in Anacortes right now and was able to sit on the boat and watch beautiful fireworks for the 4th of July... lucky girl.


She is a very lucky girl! looks like the ideal life! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

All caught up again, so I nmight be awake when some of you come on line! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Now then, exactly what kind of brownies are you after? I have the fixings for some special brownies, but I don't think they would get through Customs! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


Bahahahaha! ???????? I'm betting they wouldn't either lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morrning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time with the gks yesterday and when we dropped LM off at the theatre stage door there were lots of the little ones all dressed in their costumes and make up, they looked so cute.

Nothing much planned for today, so might just have to have a play with my wheel.

Happy Saturday everyone.. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk and yes it's raining, not used to this at all. Very noisy on our lodge roof as well. Hopefully it will clear up later. Done a sausage casserole this morning so that will be OK for the next couple of days. Finished a baby blanket and have started on a small 1898 hat. Right going to catch up now, have a great weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a very soggy Suffolk! I am on a day coach trip with Miriam to Oulton Broad and Southwold but was only prepared for sunshine! :sm16: :sm14: Hey ho, its a day out, I guess! Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I was watching "Househunters International" last night on Hulu. It featured a couple looking for a place to rent in Milton U.K. One of the places they looked at was a converted barn. They passed on the barn as the rooms were too small. The place they chose rented for $3, 700.00 a month. I thought it was interesting and I of course thought of you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk and yes it's raining, not used to this at all. Very noisy on our lodge roof as well. Hopefully it will clear up later. Done a sausage casserole this morning so that will be OK for the next couple of days. Finished a baby blanket and have started on a small 1898 hat. Right going to catch up now, have a great weekend. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Stephens diving in scotland today


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Stephens diving in scotland today


Great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just remember to breathe and relax when you can xx


Care for Veterans Home Fayre today in brilliant sunshine. Organised by someone else. Wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> She is such a little beauty!
> Has anyone else noticed, that All of the children in our families, have stunning looks, or am I just totally biased, about this subject? ????????????


I have mentioned it before. Everyone of them!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Care for Veterans Home Fayre today in brilliant sunshine. Organised by someone else. Wonderful.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I didn't start the day too good, I felt a bit rough but as the day got on I got on too. Stephen has gone to Scotland to dive and should be home about 9pma ish. John put the wheelchair in my car for me and it's still there, tomorrow they will take it out. It's for one of sues little girls in class, she broke her leg on a trampoline. They are going on the school trip on Monday so they'll be able to take her with them. 

Sue and myself went to costa and they greeted us with the fact that the coffee machine was broken and they couldn't make any. ????. So.... Sue had a tea and I bought a tin of ice cold latte and it was wonderful. I'll definitely be having that again. I really don't have any news today. So I'll begin catching up then read my book. Luv yawl.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Care for Veterans Home Fayre today in brilliant sunshine. Organised by someone else. Wonderful.


Hope you sat back and enjoyed it, it's been raining on and off all day here and now the sun has come out. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Some coming from down my way, also! xoxoxo


and back. Bless you all my friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw shucks, thanks, but you haven't tasted my food you might change your mind if you did. xx :sm23:


I have, and she's quite correct.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I welcome you with open arms ????


I know you would. We'd shake for hours!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I know that for now I can only be beside you in spirit. But with all my might I am sending as much love and warmth as I can with it.
> 
> If my spirit seems a little damp.. I might have over-mighted myself ????


Bright and dry and warm and welcome/


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'm ok Mav, usually the quakes start out in the ocean so not always noticeable. Thanks for your thoughts. xoxo


Islander! We missed you.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Sorry I haven't checked in, both my girls have been doing visits Sarah this week, Angela this coming Tuesday for a few days. Didn't feel any quake here thank goodness.
> I'm watering today but just checked the weather and guess what.... I need to turn the sprinklers off.
> I did get new fish this week, Gourami's, more Bolivian Cichlids and more shrimp. Susan I even got 2 guppies... why I don't know as they eat shrimp and the tetra's in the other tanks will go after them. Oh dear another tank coming up.. just a wee one though.
> Angela is in Anacortes right now and was able to sit on the boat and watch beautiful fireworks for the 4th of July... lucky girl.


A true Canadian and another example of our beautiful offspring.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I have, and she's quite correct.


Thank you. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you sat back and enjoyed it, it's been raining on and off all day here and now the sun has come out. xx :sm16:


I did a lot of sitting. Even found a chair like mine, which put my feet up for me!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I did a lot of sitting. Even found a chair like mine, which put my feet up for me!


A right lady of leisure then. xx :sm09:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very soggy Suffolk! I am on a day coach trip with Miriam to Oulton Broad and Southwold but was only prepared for sunshine! :sm16: :sm14: Hey ho, its a day out, I guess! Lots of love to you all xxxx


What a pretty scene.. I wonder if I could paint that waterline.... Hmm.
I gotta stop, I have too many unfinished projects. LoL


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Care for Veterans Home Fayre today in brilliant sunshine. Organised by someone else. Wonderful.


That is excellent, one less thing for you to worry about! X0X0X0


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Stephens diving in scotland today





Miss Pam said:


> Great! :sm24: xxxooo


They are all looking good! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> and back. Bless you all my friends.


????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I did a lot of sitting. Even found a chair like mine, which put my feet up for me!


Now that is always a good thing! Total relaxation! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Jeanette, have a great day. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, the weather is back to normal after its hiccup yesterday. Only 28 hours to go until we can pick up the key, Yes I'm on a major countdown now. Nothing planned for today and have finished my 1898 hat so I expect I will start yet another shawl, it's been very quiet on here so far this weekend, you must all be out enjoying yourselves. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jeanette xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from rainy Surrey, just what the garden needs and it smells lovely Had a long lie in and a lazy breakfast. Today I have to finish a patchwork bag I am making and then I will do some spinning.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Stephens diving in scotland today


All three are great pictures!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A right lady of leisure then. xx :sm09:


It's bliss when it happens.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> What a pretty scene.. I wonder if I could paint that waterline.... Hmm.
> I gotta stop, I have too many unfinished projects. LoL


I bet it's even prettier when it's not pouring with rain but you can't see that in the picture!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, just what the garden needs and it smells lovely Had a long lie in and a lazy breakfast. Today I have to finish a patchwork bag I am making and then I will do some spinning.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Yes indeed, the garden has slurped up all the overnight rain and the weeds are loving it!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, one less thing for you to worry about! X0X0X0


I have just done my last Armed Forces Weekend, but the handover is proving painful. Why can't everyone be nice?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jeanette xx


and from me. Have a good one with sunshine and good food and drink.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, just what the garden needs and it smells lovely Had a long lie in and a lazy breakfast. Today I have to finish a patchwork bag I am making and then I will do some spinning.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


We haven't had rain for some time. We have been putting out clean water for the seagulls.


----------



## London Girl

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR JEANETTE! XXXX*


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's bliss when it happens.


Good, make sure you arrange more of them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I have just done my last Armed Forces Weekend, but the handover is proving painful. Why can't everyone be nice?


'cause people aren't like that and don't want the responsibilities, good for you, now what else can you get out of? xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette, have a great day. xx :sm24:


oops ...... I must have missed something ...... and now I have seen, so Jeanette I hope you have a Wonderful Birthday! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, the weather is back to normal after its hiccup yesterday. Only 28 hours to go until we can pick up the key, Yes I'm on a major countdown now. Nothing planned for today and have finished my 1898 hat so I expect I will start yet another shawl, it's been very quiet on here so far this weekend, you must all be out enjoying yourselves. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday. xx


I am so happy that you will finally have the keysto your new home. I hopethat you will be able to move in to your home tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's bliss when it happens.


Just let it happen much more often, and you will have bliss much more often! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I am so happy that you will finally have the keysto your new home. I hopethat you will be able to move in to your home tomorrow! xoxoxo


The furniture removal people can't deliver our stuff until the 15th so still have a week to wait until we can actually move in properly. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have just done my last Armed Forces Weekend, but the handover is proving painful. Why can't everyone be nice?


Unfortunately not everybody are as nice as the ladies we have met, in our group! We can also be fortunate enough, to meet similar ladies in our own regions. have the nasty people be, and continue meeting people of the same quality as yourself! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette, have a great day. xx :sm24:


A very Happy Birthday from me too, Jeanette! ???? :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, just what the garden needs and it smells lovely Had a long lie in and a lazy breakfast. Today I have to finish a patchwork bag I am making and then I will do some spinning.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx





SaxonLady said:


> We haven't had rain for some time. We have been putting out clean water for the seagulls.


We had a beautiful day on Friday, it was like a beautiful Spring Day, but yesterday while I was hanging up some washing, I watched some heavy rain clouds rolling across the sky. It was beautiful. The rain waited until I had hung all of my washing, then gave a few small drops at first, then after afew minutes, itwas like we were in the Tropics. We had a deluge for most of the night, it was wonderful! When I Woke today, we had a beach full day again, and my washing was dry, and smelled beautiful, after being rained on!
I think the birds in my yard have been confused, by our strange weather conditions, and I am almost certain that some of them have chicks, already! If there are some chicks in my trees, I hope the parent
birds can keep them alive, until the real Spring arrives!
I also hope everyone has good weather, where ever you are! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have just done my last Armed Forces Weekend, but the handover is proving painful. Why can't everyone be nice?





Barn-dweller said:


> 'cause people aren't like that and don't want the responsibilities, good for you, now what else can you get out of? xx


I agree with Jacki, is there another activity/task that can be passed to others? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The furniture removal people can't deliver our stuff until the 15th so still have a week to wait until we can actually move in properly. xx


Oh, so sorry about that, I hope the week goes very quickly for you! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm back home where I belong. It's been very cool today, about 12C so someone's a lot warmer than me. Haha. I'm glad to hear that Rebecca is enjoying her holiday. Talking about holidays. Marg and John are going away to Kings Lynn for five days on Tuesday. It's their friends 70th birthday. 

Stephen came in from diving last night and he was buzzing...it's the first time I've seen it since he lost his dad. It was lovely to see. He'd been on a shipwreck in Scotland, and was telling me all about dead mans fingers....some kind of plant. I'd not heard of it. He's loving the beauty under the sea.

Well it's Monday tomorrow and as far as I know I'm going to s and b. We shall see what the morning brings....marg isn't going.she says the weather for their holiday isn't looking good. It'll still be warmer there anyway. 

I'm going to catch up now, see you all later. Luv yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> All three are great pictures!!! :sm09: xxxx


Hehe oooos ????


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I’ve not been around, our internet always seems to be acting strange when I go on KP, I have had a busy week or so. Not been feeling great but making myself do things. Last Sunday my Oscar & Felix were christened. I was dreading it as we were providing lunch for the church congregation plus our invited guests. Anyway by the time I got to the church with the boys it was all set up. My DD certainly has some great friends. The service was lovely, it was very child friendly. The boys were very good, F was very worried as he hates his hair washed, but he coped with coaxing from his godmother Claire. My brother came with his daughters, it’s a long time since I saw them all. I have just got back from a ‘Bubble run’ the kids all did it. Starting out in white t shirts they walked about 5k arriving at certain points there were loads of bubble to go through. The kids all I’ve it. When they got back they all look like the Shreck family. Oscar was totally green, all over his body, F had the greenest legs & face but said it was ok as green is his favourite colour. We went out for lunch having changed all the clothes, the people in the restaurant thought it was funny when the green family arrived. We are just hoping that they might change colour by tomorrow, I left them to go home for a bath. June you will have to have a go, the girls said it was much more fun than the colour run. Well I think that’s enough from me, love to you all. Xx. Ps AND I’ve been knitting!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Great to see you, Chris. I'm glad all went so well with the christenings and the bubble run. Hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I've not been around, our internet always seems to be acting strange when I go on KP, I have had a busy week or so. Not been feeling great but making myself do things. Last Sunday my Oscar & Felix were christened. I was dreading it as we were providing lunch for the church congregation plus our invited guests. Anyway by the time I got to the church with the boys it was all set up. My DD certainly has some great friends. The service was lovely, it was very child friendly. The boys were very good, F was very worried as he hates his hair washed, but he coped with coaxing from his godmother Claire. My brother came with his daughters, it's a long time since I saw them all. I have just got back from a 'Bubble run' the kids all did it. Starting out in white t shirts they walked about 5k arriving at certain points there were loads of bubble to go through. The kids all I've it. When they got back they all look like the Shreck family. Oscar was totally green, all over his body, F had the greenest legs & face but said it was ok as green is his favourite colour. We went out for lunch having changed all the clothes, the people in the restaurant thought it was funny when the green family arrived. We are just hoping that they might change colour by tomorrow, I left them to go home for a bath. June you will have to have a go, the girls said it was much more fun than the colour run. Well I think that's enough from me, love to you all. Xx. Ps AND I've been knitting!!


Great to hear from you Chris and life doesn't sound too bad at the moment with lots of things going on, glad you are making yourself join in. Any pictures of the green monsters? Did they get all the green off? Try and join us when you can we miss you. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I've not been around, our internet always seems to be acting strange when I go on KP, I have had a busy week or so. Not been feeling great but making myself do things. Last Sunday my Oscar & Felix were christened. I was dreading it as we were providing lunch for the church congregation plus our invited guests. Anyway by the time I got to the church with the boys it was all set up. My DD certainly has some great friends. The service was lovely, it was very child friendly. The boys were very good, F was very worried as he hates his hair washed, but he coped with coaxing from his godmother Claire. My brother came with his daughters, it's a long time since I saw them all. I have just got back from a 'Bubble run' the kids all did it. Starting out in white t shirts they walked about 5k arriving at certain points there were loads of bubble to go through. The kids all I've it. When they got back they all look like the Shreck family. Oscar was totally green, all over his body, F had the greenest legs & face but said it was ok as green is his favourite colour. We went out for lunch having changed all the clothes, the people in the restaurant thought it was funny when the green family arrived. We are just hoping that they might change colour by tomorrow, I left them to go home for a bath. June you will have to have a go, the girls said it was much more fun than the colour run. Well I think that's enough from me, love to you all. Xx. Ps AND I've been knitting!!


Good to see you Chris, glad the Christenings went well! Was the bible run at Avery Hill cos my lot were doing the same thing up there, they were all blue!! Hope to see you soon xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Great to hear from you Chris and life doesn't sound too bad at the moment with lots of things going on, glad you are making yourself join in. Any pictures of the green monsters? Did they get all the green off? Try and join us when you can we miss you. xx


Think I saw some on Facebook! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Think I saw some on Facebook! Xxxx


Thanks will try and find them. xxxx


----------



## linkan

I got a baby today ❣❣????
Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I got a baby today ❣❣????
> Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


Gorgeous xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I got a baby today ❣❣????
> Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


I thought she was born on the ninth of May.......


----------



## binkbrice

First Happy Birthday Jeanette!

I have had a busy weekend cooked most of the day after going to the post office and sending off those two wraps I made for my Aunts one has a birthday on the 10th the other on the 19th so I figured it was time to send them out then I went to the store and came home and cooked a big meal, today it was leftovers and knitting I finished the heel on my sock so it is almost done woohoo!!


----------



## jinx

So did I? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-49.html#13797672


binkbrice said:


> I thought she was born on the ninth of May.......


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I thought she was born on the ninth of May.......


She was, I had the day wrong. That's what I get for looking at the calendar from across the room lol. 
Jen pointed out it's only the 7th. 
I forgot to post the mistake or edit the post till now ????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> First Happy Birthday Jeanette!
> 
> I have had a busy weekend cooked most of the day after going to the post office and sending off those two wraps I made for my Aunts one has a birthday on the 10th the other on the 19th so I figured it was time to send them out then I went to the store and came home and cooked a big meal, today it was leftovers and knitting I finished the heel on my sock so it is almost done woohoo!!


Why didn't you get the wrap clasps from me?


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Jeanette ????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Why didn't you get the wrap clasps from me?


Because my brain totally forgot I will get them and send them since I forgot :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. In about 4 hours we shall have THE KEY, this is going to be one long morning. Need to do a bit of shopping this morning so will be in King's Lynn ready to pick it up, have some dinner and then go and explore. Have a great day, we will. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. In about 4 hours we shall have THE KEY, this is going to be one long morning. Need to do a bit of shopping this morning so will be in King's Lynn ready to pick it up, have some dinner and then go and explore. Have a great day, we will. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Have a truly wonderful day. You have waited a long time for this . ENJOY xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Finished my patchwork bag last night and now waiting for Mr P to fit it in it's stand. It's to take my wool waiting to be spun.

Creative Chaos here this morning and then not sure what else I plan to do today.

Happy Monday everyone xx

ps Susan, so glad Stephen enjoyed his dive.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Have a truly wonderful day. You have waited a long time for this . ENJOY xx


Still got a few hours, not surprisingly can't settle this morning. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I got a baby today ❣❣????
> Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


Wow, how fast has that 2 months gone?? She is more gorgeous than ever and will be toddling before we know it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. In about 4 hours we shall have THE KEY, this is going to be one long morning. Need to do a bit of shopping this morning so will be in King's Lynn ready to pick it up, have some dinner and then go and explore. Have a great day, we will. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Hope that sun shines on you today - and even more so on 17th while your stuff is being delivered!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a warm and Sunny London!! Woke up with big ideas of everything I was going to accomplish this morning before I go to work this afternoon but seem to have used up all my energy getting up!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). Going up to the 30's C this afternoon but the humidity is gone.
I went to my LYS on Saturday. It was very busy, and I did a lot of knitting and frogging. I spent the entire afternoon there and have nothing to show for it. I really think the yarn did not want to be that pattern, so I've found another pattern for it.
Yesterday we went to my sister's house and floated in her pool for the afternoon. There were lots of sweat bees and crickets that ended up in the pool so we spent a lot of time with the filter nets getting the bugs out of the water. If we didn't, the bugs crawl up on anything, including us, to get out of the water.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and Sunny London!! Woke up with big ideas of everything I was going to accomplish this morning before I go to work this afternoon but seem to have used up all my energy getting up!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxx


That's annoying, isn't it.
When enjoy chilling before work.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Finished my patchwork bag last night and now waiting for Mr P to fit it in it's stand. It's to take my wool waiting to be spun.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and then not sure what else I plan to do today.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx
> 
> ps Susan, so glad Stephen enjoyed his dive.


Happy Monday.
It sounds like your crafting area will be all set up soon.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). Going up to the 30's C this afternoon but the humidity is gone.
> I went to my LYS on Saturday. It was very busy, and I did a lot of knitting and frogging. I spent the entire afternoon there and have nothing to show for it. I really think the yarn did not want to be that pattern, so I've found another pattern for it.
> Yesterday we went to my sister's house and floated in her pool for the afternoon. There were lots of sweat bees and crickets that ended up in the pool so we spent a lot of time with the filter nets getting the bugs out of the water. If we didn't, the bugs crawl up on anything, including us, to get out of the water.


How lovely to have a pool available to you when it's hot - bugs or not!! There has been a spate of people swimming where they shouldn't in this hot weather with very sad consequences :sm13: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. In about 4 hours we shall have THE KEY, this is going to be one long morning. Need to do a bit of shopping this morning so will be in King's Lynn ready to pick it up, have some dinner and then go and explore. Have a great day, we will. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Enjoy your day. 
You'll have to make a copy of that key and hang it like a necklace for today. It'll be a happy piece of jewellery.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> First Happy Birthday Jeanette!
> 
> I have had a busy weekend cooked most of the day after going to the post office and sending off those two wraps I made for my Aunts one has a birthday on the 10th the other on the 19th so I figured it was time to send them out then I went to the store and came home and cooked a big meal, today it was leftovers and knitting I finished the heel on my sock so it is almost done woohoo!!


Congratulations on the heel turn. Is this the first or second sock, or do you do them out of order, like Purple? :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I got a baby today ❣❣????
> Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


Beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I've not been around, our internet always seems to be acting strange when I go on KP, I have had a busy week or so. Not been feeling great but making myself do things. Last Sunday my Oscar & Felix were christened. I was dreading it as we were providing lunch for the church congregation plus our invited guests. Anyway by the time I got to the church with the boys it was all set up. My DD certainly has some great friends. The service was lovely, it was very child friendly. The boys were very good, F was very worried as he hates his hair washed, but he coped with coaxing from his godmother Claire. My brother came with his daughters, it's a long time since I saw them all. I have just got back from a 'Bubble run' the kids all did it. Starting out in white t shirts they walked about 5k arriving at certain points there were loads of bubble to go through. The kids all I've it. When they got back they all look like the Shreck family. Oscar was totally green, all over his body, F had the greenest legs & face but said it was ok as green is his favourite colour. We went out for lunch having changed all the clothes, the people in the restaurant thought it was funny when the green family arrived. We are just hoping that they might change colour by tomorrow, I left them to go home for a bath. June you will have to have a go, the girls said it was much more fun than the colour run. Well I think that's enough from me, love to you all. Xx. Ps AND I've been knitting!!


I'm glad that the christenings went well.
I've never heard of a bubble run. I hope everyone got all the colour out. It sounds like everyone had fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home where I belong. It's been very cool today, about 12C so someone's a lot warmer than me. Haha. I'm glad to hear that Rebecca is enjoying her holiday. Talking about holidays. Marg and John are going away to Kings Lynn for five days on Tuesday. It's their friends 70th birthday.
> 
> Stephen came in from diving last night and he was buzzing...it's the first time I've seen it since he lost his dad. It was lovely to see. He'd been on a shipwreck in Scotland, and was telling me all about dead mans fingers....some kind of plant. I'd not heard of it. He's loving the beauty under the sea.
> 
> Well it's Monday tomorrow and as far as I know I'm going to s and b. We shall see what the morning brings....marg isn't going.she says the weather for their holiday isn't looking good. It'll still be warmer there anyway.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, see you all later. Luv yawl.


We're only 1'C different.
I always liked watching the Jacque Cousteau videos of all the things under the sea.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We had a beautiful day on Friday, it was like a beautiful Spring Day, but yesterday while I was hanging up some washing, I watched some heavy rain clouds rolling across the sky. It was beautiful. The rain waited until I had hung all of my washing, then gave a few small drops at first, then after afew minutes, itwas like we were in the Tropics. We had a deluge for most of the night, it was wonderful! When I Woke today, we had a beach full day again, and my washing was dry, and smelled beautiful, after being rained on!
> I think the birds in my yard have been confused, by our strange weather conditions, and I am almost certain that some of them have chicks, already! If there are some chicks in my trees, I hope the parent
> birds can keep them alive, until the real Spring arrives!
> I also hope everyone has good weather, where ever you are! xoxoxo


We had some silly morning doves who built their nest in our eavestrough. Their nest was swept away in a big rainstorm. We've also had doves who lost their eggs in high winds because they like building their nests at the end of branches that bounce the most in the wind. Most birds huddle down in the nest when it's storming and protect their chicks that way.
I just noticed our ground between the houses is cracked due to lack of rain. We went from flooding to nothing too quickly. No precipitation is expected for another 3 or 4 days.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The furniture removal people can't deliver our stuff until the 15th so still have a week to wait until we can actually move in properly. xx


Well that gives you a window of time to get in and check if anything needs to be changed before your furniture arrives.


----------



## LondonChris

It was the Bubble run at Avery hill . Our lot were green. Kaz says that O is still green in places after 2 baths. He has swimming tonight so hopefully he will clean up. Yes we must meet up, so many medical appts around here but il be in touch, I must get myself out!


London Girl said:


> Good to see you Chris, glad the Christenings went well! Was the bible run at Avery Hill cos my lot were doing the same thing up there, they were all blue!! Hope to see you soon xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> oops ...... I must have missed something ...... and now I have seen, so Jeanette I hope you have a Wonderful Birthday! xoxoxo


I'll add my "Happy Birthday" to Judi's. I'm really bad at keeping track of birthdays.
Happy Birthday Jeanette.


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Pam, I'm feeling not so bad but I am being sorted out . Hope you are all settled in your new home by now. xxx


Miss Pam said:


> Great to see you, Chris. I'm glad all went so well with the christenings and the bubble run. Hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I have just done my last Armed Forces Weekend, but the handover is proving painful. Why can't everyone be nice?


I'm sorry that it is not going well. Hopefully the handover is completed soon.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi Jackie, so pleased you have finally got your new home, where is it? I'll try & get some pictures to show our Shrek amply!! They are less green this morning, thank goodness. I am feeling better & trying to get myself out which has been difficult.


Barn-dweller said:


> Great to hear from you Chris and life doesn't sound too bad at the moment with lots of things going on, glad you are making yourself join in. Any pictures of the green monsters? Did they get all the green off? Try and join us when you can we miss you. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm ok Mav, usually the quakes start out in the ocean so not always noticeable. Thanks for your thoughts. xoxo


It's good to hear that you weren't affected.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> It was the Bubble run at Avery hill . Our lot were green. Kaz says that O is still green in places after 2 baths. He has swimming tonight so hopefully he will clean up. Yes we must meet up, so many medical appts around here but il be in touch, I must get myself out!


Sam did it with her friends and the 4 kids, I wonder if they saw each other? Small world!! See you soon, just let me know where and when, I'll come and get you!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I didn't start the day too good, I felt a bit rough but as the day got on I got on too. Stephen has gone to Scotland to dive and should be home about 9pma ish. John put the wheelchair in my car for me and it's still there, tomorrow they will take it out. It's for one of sues little girls in class, she broke her leg on a trampoline. They are going on the school trip on Monday so they'll be able to take her with them.
> 
> Sue and myself went to costa and they greeted us with the fact that the coffee machine was broken and they couldn't make any. ????. So.... Sue had a tea and I bought a tin of ice cold latte and it was wonderful. I'll definitely be having that again. I really don't have any news today. So I'll begin catching up then read my book. Luv yawl.


DD buys bottles of Tim Horton's iced latte's from the grocery stores. She likes them better than the ones from Tim Horton's because the bottle is a better container than the cup that Timmy's gives. It's much easier to carry with you.
Enjoy your lattes.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Stephens diving in scotland today


Nice looking group.


----------



## nitz8catz

I;m going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.
(And I'll set up a new thread soon.)


----------



## LondonChris

Here are some Picts of our lot & friends yesterday
My Gs usually hates being dirty


----------



## LondonChris

And another, getting bored yet?


----------



## jinx

How exciting. I am happy for you.???? Doing the happy dance. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. In about 4 hours we shall have THE KEY, this is going to be one long morning. Need to do a bit of shopping this morning so will be in King's Lynn ready to pick it up, have some dinner and then go and explore. Have a great day, we will. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> And another, getting bored yet?


Oh great fun! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I got a baby today ❣❣????
> Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


Adorable! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Have a truly wonderful day. You have waited a long time for this . ENJOY xx


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Pam, I'm feeling not so bad but I am being sorted out . Hope you are all settled in your new home by now. xxx


Good you're getting sorted out and really good you're feeling not so bad. Slowly getting settled here. We are off mid-morning to take DS to the airport. He's going back to Medford for a few weeks and then plans to join us in Seattle when we get back up there. We're really going to miss him - have gotten very used to having him around. I think Mr. Ric and I will be heading out from here later this week in the truck towing the trailer back up north for another load. Should be fun. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh great fun! Xxxx


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Jacky hope you now have the keys and ard doing a hapoy dance in your new home. X


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> And another, getting bored yet?


Hi Chris. Nice to see you and great photos of your boys xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr P has now fixed my patchwork bag into it's stand and I've had a spinning afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has now fixed my patchwork bag into it's stand and I've had a spinning afternoon.


Great! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope that sun shines on you today - and even more so on 17th while your stuff is being delivered!! xxxx


Better if it was sunny on the 15th, that's the day we move in. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> And another, getting bored yet?


Not sure about the running but think I would enjoy the bubbles. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Jacky hope you now have the keys and ard doing a hapoy dance in your new home. X


Yep have done the happy dance, well hobble, and got lost a few times, even lost a bedroom for a while, it'll take some getting used to after The Barn where one room led to another. Get ready to be bored with photos in a minute. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Some house pictures, if you're bored hearing about them just skip my next two posts. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

And some outside ones.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I've been to s and b today and there wasn't many there. We had strawberries and cream on mirangues and they were gorgeous. Marg went off on the start of her holidays. I also went into see Karen, because I'd got her some berry suet for the birds. We are all crazy on feeding the birds round here. She said she couldn't get any but I found some in pound land. 

One of the ladies that goes to s and b is always falling out with everyone, we all take her with a pinch of salt and never believe a word she says. If you know she's like that then it doesn't bother us. Anyway she had a row with her daughter, so her daughter got up and walked out. It's such a shame. She was trying to get us to agree with her but none of us would get involved. They are so infantile.

It's been 14C today but tomorrow we are forecast rain. It's over 60's tomorrow. I still haven't planted my petunias, maybe after the rain has come and gone. That's about all my news. I hope the weather is staying nice for Rebecca on her holidays. And that you all have a great week. Luv yawl x


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I've not been around, our internet always seems to be acting strange when I go on KP, I have had a busy week or so. Not been feeling great but making myself do things. Last Sunday my Oscar & Felix were christened. I was dreading it as we were providing lunch for the church congregation plus our invited guests. Anyway by the time I got to the church with the boys it was all set up. My DD certainly has some great friends. The service was lovely, it was very child friendly. The boys were very good, F was very worried as he hates his hair washed, but he coped with coaxing from his godmother Claire. My brother came with his daughters, it's a long time since I saw them all. I have just got back from a 'Bubble run' the kids all did it. Starting out in white t shirts they walked about 5k arriving at certain points there were loads of bubble to go through. The kids all I've it. When they got back they all look like the Shreck family. Oscar was totally green, all over his body, F had the greenest legs & face but said it was ok as green is his favourite colour. We went out for lunch having changed all the clothes, the people in the restaurant thought it was funny when the green family arrived. We are just hoping that they might change colour by tomorrow, I left them to go home for a bath. June you will have to have a go, the girls said it was much more fun than the colour run. Well I think that's enough from me, love to you all. Xx. Ps AND I've been knitting!!


Nice to see you here Chrissy. Stay as long as you can.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I got a baby today ❣❣????
> Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


Beautiful little girl baby, she is for sharing.


----------



## grandma susan

I have mornings like that. I'm so tired when I get up. I'm sure I'd sleep forever, take it easy June.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


It looks absolutely wonderful, Jacky, inside and out! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has now fixed my patchwork bag into it's stand and I've had a spinning afternoon.


Lovely photo. You are looking well. Spinning must agree with you. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It looks absolutely wonderful, Jacky, inside and out! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you, we like it. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Well done Jackie, hope you'll be happy there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Well done Jackie, hope you'll be happy there.


I'm sure we will and there's still a lot of countryside around us. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good you're getting sorted out and really good you're feeling not so bad. Slowly getting settled here. We are off mid-morning to take DS to the airport. He's going back to Medford for a few weeks and then plans to join us in Seattle when we get back up there. We're really going to miss him - have gotten very used to having him around. I think Mr. Ric and I will be heading out from here later this week in the truck towing the trailer back up north for another load. Should be fun. :sm16: xxxooo


Have a safe and uneventful trip!! Shame you've lost your wingman!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Jacky hope you now have the keys and ard doing a hapoy dance in your new home. X


What she said with bells on!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has now fixed my patchwork bag into it's stand and I've had a spinning afternoon.


Lovely!! What was the stand on its previous life and what does young Bentley make of it all? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep have done the happy dance, well hobble, and got lost a few times, even lost a bedroom for a while, it'll take some getting used to after The Barn where one room led to another. Get ready to be bored with photos in a minute. xx :sm23:


Can't wait, again, congratulations!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


Looks fab, can't wait to see it for real!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I have mornings like that. I'm so tired when I get up. I'm sure I'd sleep forever, take it easy June.


Thanks dear, got through the afternoon at the shop, spent most of it tearing out and folding up raffle tickets!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


Oh it's lovely and your bath tiles are very similar to the ones in our bath!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, got through the afternoon at the shop, spent most of it tearing out and folding up raffle tickets!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


Wow some people know how to have an exciting time at work. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Oh it's lovely and your bath tiles are very similar to the ones in our bath!


Grey seems to be the 'in' colour at the moment. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


It looks lovely. If you get lost tie a ball of wool to the kitchen tap. Then at least you'll find you way back there. Have fun exploring. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It looks lovely. If you get lost tie a ball of wool to the kitchen tap. Then at least you'll find you way back there. Have fun exploring. X


Good idea but I think I'll tie the wool to my craft room and just head back there. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good idea but I think I'll tie the wool to my craft room and just head back there. xx :sm23:


Even better. X


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Because my brain totally forgot I will get them and send them since I forgot :sm12:


I will find them so you can get them so you can send them..????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. In about 4 hours we shall have THE KEY, this is going to be one long morning. Need to do a bit of shopping this morning so will be in King's Lynn ready to pick it up, have some dinner and then go and explore. Have a great day, we will. xx :sm09: :sm09:


So excited for you ????❣❣❣❣


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> And another, getting bored yet?


That looks like a blast ❣ I bet sweet pea would be ecstatic ????????


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on the heel turn. Is this the first or second sock, or do you do them out of order, like Purple? :sm09:


It's the second second can't wrap my mind around two at a time as I like toe up and have not found a pattern yet! :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Some house pictures, if you're bored hearing about them just skip my next two posts. xx


Absolutely wonderful!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you, and it's so nice ????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


What I said about the first lot of photos ????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I've been to s and b today and there wasn't many there. We had strawberries and cream on mirangues and they were gorgeous. Marg went off on the start of her holidays. I also went into see Karen, because I'd got her some berry suet for the birds. We are all crazy on feeding the birds round here. She said she couldn't get any but I found some in pound land.
> 
> One of the ladies that goes to s and b is always falling out with everyone, we all take her with a pinch of salt and never believe a word she says. If you know she's like that then it doesn't bother us. Anyway she had a row with her daughter, so her daughter got up and walked out. It's such a shame. She was trying to get us to agree with her but none of us would get involved. They are so infantile.
> 
> It's been 14C today but tomorrow we are forecast rain. It's over 60's tomorrow. I still haven't planted my petunias, maybe after the rain has come and gone. That's about all my news. I hope the weather is staying nice for Rebecca on her holidays. And that you all have a great week. Luv yawl x


Sweet that you found the bird seed for her ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Grey seems to be the 'in' colour at the moment. xx


That's what DH said. I made him paint the front room a soft grey over a year ago and he said since then every job they do wants grey. LoL. Who knew? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> What I said about the first lot of photos ????????


Thank you, can't wait to properly move in now. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> That's what DH said. I made him paint the front room a soft grey over a year ago and he said since then every job they do wants grey. LoL. Who knew? ????


Actually I've found it a great colour as so many other colours go with it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have a safe and uneventful trip!! Shame you've lost your wingman!! Xxxx


It is a shame. We're going to miss him. We stopped in Scottsdale after we dropped him off to have lunch at a Mexican restaurant to celebrate our anniversary. Now out doing a bit of browsing and shopping. ???? It's 106F here. ????☀ xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> It is a shame. We're going to miss him. We stopped in Scottsdale after we dropped him off to have lunch at a Mexican restaurant to celebrate our anniversary. Now out doing a bit of browsing and shopping. ???? It's 106F here. ????☀ xxxooo


It's 87F here and there was a wonderful breeze blowing!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It's 87F here and there was a wonderful breeze blowing!!


Those breezes definitely help! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I've found it a great colour as so many other colours go with it. xx


That was my reasoning too lol


----------



## linkan

I started a "go fund me" as Mav suggested. Everyone cross their fingers for us please ❣


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, just letting you know, that DD 4 lives in a very deep blackspot, for Wifi signal, so I can only get on if my phone signal works, so this might get get through when I have finished writing it (13O1 Tues 9th), or when I have access to a signal again! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, so many different crafts going on. In the afternoon I did some more spinning and then I made some rolags of all the leftover bits and tried to spin them. Not so easy but with some success. I have decided that I am going to weave most of what I have spun into cushion covers.

I am off to meet the coven at a lovely gardens, Saville Gardens, near Windsor this morning. They have a rather nice cafe.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That's what DH said. I made him paint the front room a soft grey over a year ago and he said since then every job they do wants grey. LoL. Who knew? ????


Having my kitchen/diner done grey next week!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 15'C (59'F) going up to 31'C (88'F). Sunny all day.
I ended up knitting about an inch and a half of the sleeve on my cotton sweater twice because the ball I was using had a slightly more tan brown than the balls that I used for the body. Unfortunately I used this same ball for the other sleeve. This sleeve had the body brown beside the sleeve brown and the difference was more pronounced. I'll check tonight under full light. I hope I don't have to re-knit the other sleeve. There are no dye lot numbers on these balls and the colours are supposed to match every time. It's only this one ball that is different, I checked the rest.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It is a shame. We're going to miss him. We stopped in Scottsdale after we dropped him off to have lunch at a Mexican restaurant to celebrate our anniversary. Now out doing a bit of browsing and shopping. ???? It's 106F here. ????☀ xxxooo


Belated Happy Anniversary to you and Mr Ric! If you're still together after all this upheaval, then I think you're gonna make it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I started a "go fund me" as Mav suggested. Everyone cross their fingers for us please ❣


Well done, you've nothing to lose and everything to gain, good luck!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, just letting you know, that DD 4 lives in a very deep blackspot, for Wifi signal, so I can only get on if my phone signal works, so this might get get through when I have finished writing it (13O1 Tues 9th), or when I have access to a signal again! xoxoxo


Ok, take care and we'll see you when you can get through!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Having my kitchen/diner done grey next week!!! xxxx


Our upstairs bathroom is mushroom grey. Most of the rest of the house is various version of "sand". This room is "Mission Sand". The front room and mum's bedroom are sage.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, so many different crafts going on. In the afternoon I did some more spinning and then I made some rolags of all the leftover bits and tried to spin them. Not so easy but with some success. I have decided that I am going to weave most of what I have spun into cushion covers.
> 
> I am off to meet the coven at a lovely gardens, Saville Gardens, near Windsor this morning. They have a rather nice cafe.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Have fun with your buddies and I hope the weather keeps fine for you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 15'C (59'F) going up to 31'C (88'F). Sunny all day.
> I ended up knitting about an inch and a half of the sleeve on my cotton sweater twice because the ball I was using had a slightly more tan brown than the balls that I used for the body. Unfortunately I used this same ball for the other sleeve. This sleeve had the body brown beside the sleeve brown and the difference was more pronounced. I'll check tonight under full light. I hope I don't have to re-knit the other sleeve. There are no dye lot numbers on these balls and the colours are supposed to match every time. It's only this one ball that is different, I checked the rest.


Good morning dear, why is life never easy?!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, so many different crafts going on. In the afternoon I did some more spinning and then I made some rolags of all the leftover bits and tried to spin them. Not so easy but with some success. I have decided that I am going to weave most of what I have spun into cushion covers.
> 
> I am off to meet the coven at a lovely gardens, Saville Gardens, near Windsor this morning. They have a rather nice cafe.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


That sounds like a lovely place for a meetup.
There's comes a point where the "bits" need to be used for stuffing and can't be handled anymore. At least that's what I've found with my fluff bits.
Happy Tuesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, just letting you know, that DD 4 lives in a very deep blackspot, for Wifi signal, so I can only get on if my phone signal works, so this might get get through when I have finished writing it (13O1 Tues 9th), or when I have access to a signal again! xoxoxo


We'll "see" you when we "see" you.
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I started a "go fund me" as Mav suggested. Everyone cross their fingers for us please ❣


Yay. I hope it helps. Fingers and toes crossed. (I walk funny anyways, no one will notice.)


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Belated Happy Anniversary to you and Mr Ric! If you're still together after all this upheaval, then I think you're gonna make it!! xxxx


And from me, hope we survive to our next one as well. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It's 87F here and there was a wonderful breeze blowing!!


That's the problem with this house. Most of the breezes come from the west and we only have 1 single window on the west side of the house so not much breeze happening in here.
Most of our rooms have ceiling fans. I need to replace the skylight with a roof window. If I could open that it would suck all the heat up the stairway and out the roof.
Enjoy your breeze.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our upstairs bathroom is mushroom grey. Most of the rest of the house is various version of "sand". This room is "Mission Sand". The front room and mum's bedroom are sage.


Most of our last house was sort of beige so everything sort of went with that, now nothing goes with grey so have to change some things, the sofas and chairs will just have to not fit in as we can't afford new ones. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It is a shame. We're going to miss him. We stopped in Scottsdale after we dropped him off to have lunch at a Mexican restaurant to celebrate our anniversary. Now out doing a bit of browsing and shopping. ???? It's 106F here. ????☀ xxxooo


That's melty temperature to me.
Happy anniversary.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, why is life never easy?!!! xxxx


Might be dull if it was easy but would like to find out. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It's the second second can't wrap my mind around two at a time as I like toe up and have not found a pattern yet! :sm16:


Try making some heel-less tube socks for the little guy, two at a time and toe up on magic loop. Just find a couple of balls of sock yarn that is really bright. Kids don't mind if there is no heel. Once you've done a set of tube socks, I think you'll be ok to make a pair with heels.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, got through the afternoon at the shop, spent most of it tearing out and folding up raffle tickets!! xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Wow some people know how to have an exciting time at work. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Better than what I was doing at work. So many people are on vacation that we were jumping all over each other to grab the beeps.
I thank jinx for http://www.jigsawplanet.com It only has one ad on it that is easily blocked and security hasn't objected to it yet.
I'll be on vacation next week so I just have to get through this slow week.
I'd tear out raffle tickets!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure we will and there's still a lot of countryside around us. xx


So you have lots to explore.
I hope you can get your knee fixed soon so you can easily explore that countryside.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I've been to s and b today and there wasn't many there. We had strawberries and cream on mirangues and they were gorgeous. Marg went off on the start of her holidays. I also went into see Karen, because I'd got her some berry suet for the birds. We are all crazy on feeding the birds round here. She said she couldn't get any but I found some in pound land.
> 
> One of the ladies that goes to s and b is always falling out with everyone, we all take her with a pinch of salt and never believe a word she says. If you know she's like that then it doesn't bother us. Anyway she had a row with her daughter, so her daughter got up and walked out. It's such a shame. She was trying to get us to agree with her but none of us would get involved. They are so infantile.
> 
> It's been 14C today but tomorrow we are forecast rain. It's over 60's tomorrow. I still haven't planted my petunias, maybe after the rain has come and gone. That's about all my news. I hope the weather is staying nice for Rebecca on her holidays. And that you all have a great week. Luv yawl x


Our dollar store always has the bird suet blocks. Our squirrels love them.
I hope your temperature rises a bit after the rain.
It's too bad that you can't get the petunias in before the rain, then you won't have to water them as much.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


Such a lovely yard, so much back garden. And no tall trees to fill your lawn with leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Some house pictures, if you're bored hearing about them just skip my next two posts. xx


Lovely. Your kitchen tiles look like ours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep have done the happy dance, well hobble, and got lost a few times, even lost a bedroom for a while, it'll take some getting used to after The Barn where one room led to another. Get ready to be bored with photos in a minute. xx :sm23:


That's wonderful. (Not the getting lost part :sm17


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Better if it was sunny on the 15th, that's the day we move in. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm trying hard to send you sun. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has now fixed my patchwork bag into it's stand and I've had a spinning afternoon.


Looks great. So do you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Most of our last house was sort of beige so everything sort of went with that, now nothing goes with grey so have to change some things, the sofas and chairs will just have to not fit in as we can't afford new ones. xx


Throw some of your colourful shawls over them and no one will notice.


----------



## nitz8catz

We're almost up to 400 pages. New thread coming soon.
I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely TuesDAY.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning, just, from a dull and cloudy Norfolk, been battling the kitchen again and have made four individual swineherders pies. Will have two today and then freeze the other two so I can heat them up when the furniture removers have gone next Monday. Had a bit of unwanted excitement here today with nurses and ambulance. The owner's mother had a fall and they think she has septic shock so has been whipped off into hospital. Nothing planned for today unless I can persuade DH to go and spend more money. Have a good day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm trying hard to send you sun. xx


Thank, fingers crossed it will get here in time. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Better than what I was doing at work. So many people are on vacation that we were jumping all over each other to grab the beeps.
> I thank jinx for http://www.jigsawplanet.com It only has one ad on it that is easily blocked and security hasn't objected to it yet.
> I'll be on vacation next week so I just have to get through this slow week.
> I'd tear out raffle tickets!


I do not block the ads on there. I also never notice the ads as they are not intrusive. I figure they deserve a bit of income as they maintain a site that I enjoy almost every day. Most over sites I block ads as the there are so many ads that it is hard to see the real reason for the site. On Paradise I block ads. 
You are getting another week of vacation? Good for you.


----------



## jinx

She wants to play in the mud.???? ????????


nitz8catz said:


> Our dollar store always has the bird suet blocks. Our squirrels love them.
> I hope your temperature rises a bit after the rain.
> It's too bad that you can't get the petunias in before the rain, then you won't have to water them as much.


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Sounds like a fun time to have a bunch of friends doing different crafts. Perhaps there was a bit of chatter going on as everyone crafted?????????????


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, so many different crafts going on. In the afternoon I did some more spinning and then I made some rolags of all the leftover bits and tried to spin them. Not so easy but with some success. I have decided that I am going to weave most of what I have spun into cushion covers.
> 
> I am off to meet the coven at a lovely gardens, Saville Gardens, near Windsor this morning. They have a rather nice cafe.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

I just ordered new quilt and sheet in garnet and gray. The drapes are gray and the carpet is garnet. Hoping it looks as nice in person as in the picture. I also order an extra flat sheet to make pillow cases large enough to put the pillows in. The smallish cases that come with the set make good bags for storing many different things. 


London Girl said:


> Having my kitchen/diner done grey next week!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I agree with Jacki, is there another activity/task that can be passed to others? xoxoxo


It will take some time to clear this year's Armed Forces Day and then pass the paperwork etc on. I then have three posts left. I could give the easiest up in September but am being begged not to. Of the other two one will probably fold soon. The Royal British Legion will stay until I can find a suitable replacement as Chairman.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home where I belong. It's been very cool today, about 12C so someone's a lot warmer than me. Haha. I'm glad to hear that Rebecca is enjoying her holiday. Talking about holidays. Marg and John are going away to Kings Lynn for five days on Tuesday. It's their friends 70th birthday.
> 
> Stephen came in from diving last night and he was buzzing...it's the first time I've seen it since he lost his dad. It was lovely to see. He'd been on a shipwreck in Scotland, and was telling me all about dead mans fingers....some kind of plant. I'd not heard of it. He's loving the beauty under the sea.
> 
> Well it's Monday tomorrow and as far as I know I'm going to s and b. We shall see what the morning brings....marg isn't going.she says the weather for their holiday isn't looking good. It'll still be warmer there anyway.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, see you all later. Luv yawl.


I am so pleased that Stephen has a magic way of forgetting the bad things in life. I can imagine just how mystically magic deep sea diving can be.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I've not been around, our internet always seems to be acting strange when I go on KP, I have had a busy week or so. Not been feeling great but making myself do things. Last Sunday my Oscar & Felix were christened. I was dreading it as we were providing lunch for the church congregation plus our invited guests. Anyway by the time I got to the church with the boys it was all set up. My DD certainly has some great friends. The service was lovely, it was very child friendly. The boys were very good, F was very worried as he hates his hair washed, but he coped with coaxing from his godmother Claire. My brother came with his daughters, it's a long time since I saw them all. I have just got back from a 'Bubble run' the kids all did it. Starting out in white t shirts they walked about 5k arriving at certain points there were loads of bubble to go through. The kids all I've it. When they got back they all look like the Shreck family. Oscar was totally green, all over his body, F had the greenest legs & face but said it was ok as green is his favourite colour. We went out for lunch having changed all the clothes, the people in the restaurant thought it was funny when the green family arrived. We are just hoping that they might change colour by tomorrow, I left them to go home for a bath. June you will have to have a go, the girls said it was much more fun than the colour run. Well I think that's enough from me, love to you all. Xx. Ps AND I've been knitting!!


Yeah! Knitting AND fun with the kids. You've aced it.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I got a baby today ❣❣????
> Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


Happy two month birthday my beautiful astral great niece.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> She was, I had the day wrong. That's what I get for looking at the calendar from across the room lol.
> Jen pointed out it's only the 7th.
> I forgot to post the mistake or edit the post till now ????????


Well I got it right then!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Have a truly wonderful day. You have waited a long time for this . ENJOY xx


.... and, breathe. Your own fresh Norfolk air.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Here are some Picts of our lot & friends yesterday
> My Gs usually hates being dirty


Gosh, he's growing up! Happy, handsome lad.Like June I would call that blue.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> And another, getting bored yet?


Oh wow! That looks such fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


It's perfect. Except the curtains! How could they leave them up?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, got through the afternoon at the shop, spent most of it tearing out and folding up raffle tickets!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


A great mindless day-dream while you're doing it task.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I started a "go fund me" as Mav suggested. Everyone cross their fingers for us please ❣


Good for you. It can only help.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Better than what I was doing at work. So many people are on vacation that we were jumping all over each other to grab the beeps.
> I thank jinx for http://www.jigsawplanet.com It only has one ad on it that is easily blocked and security hasn't objected to it yet.
> I'll be on vacation next week so I just have to get through this slow week.
> I'd tear out raffle tickets!


Jigsaw Planet is keeping me sane by allowing me to totally lose myself for hours on end.Takes me out of the big black hole I've dropped back into.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Most of our last house was sort of beige so everything sort of went with that, now nothing goes with grey so have to change some things, the sofas and chairs will just have to not fit in as we can't afford new ones. xx


Knit some throws that will go with the grey or drape them in some of your many, many shawls!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

My lovely Merlin was away at the weekend, and was not pleased to have two phone calls from someone asking what was wrong with his mother. He said he didn't know (it's OK to lie for your mother!). Yesterday he phoned to make sure I was OK, then he, Sarah and little H came round and took me with them for a walk round Brooklands lake. Did me the world of good. The way that child gets so excited about everything he sees is food for the soul. We then went back to theirs where the other grands were, and I sat in the front with lots of coffee and relaxed until DH came to collect me. Nothing done all day. What a shame.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's perfect. Except the curtains! How could they leave them up?


At least we won't have to buy any until we decide what we want. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> My lovely Merlin was away at the weekend, and was not pleased to have two phone calls from someone asking what was wrong with his mother. He said he didn't know (it's OK to lie for your mother!). Yesterday he phoned to make sure I was OK, then he, Sarah and little H came round and took me with them for a walk round Brooklands lake. Did me the world of good. The way that child gets so excited about everything he sees is food for the soul. We then went back to theirs where the other grands were, and I sat in the front with lots of coffee and relaxed until DH came to collect me. Nothing done all day. What a shame.


Sounds like a lot was done of the right kind, nothing and gks . xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, so many different crafts going on. In the afternoon I did some more spinning and then I made some rolags of all the leftover bits and tried to spin them. Not so easy but with some success. I have decided that I am going to weave most of what I have spun into cushion covers.
> 
> I am off to meet the coven at a lovely gardens, Saville Gardens, near Windsor this morning. They have a rather nice cafe.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Sounds like a fun day yesterday and another one today. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Having my kitchen/diner done grey next week!!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Belated Happy Anniversary to you and Mr Ric! If you're still together after all this upheaval, then I think you're gonna make it!! xxxx


I think that's absolutely true! It's been a huge stress on both of us. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> We'll "see" you when we "see" you.
> Enjoy your visit.


Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And from me, hope we survive to our next one as well. xx :sm23:


I hear you! It definitely has not been one of the more fun times in our life together! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's melty temperature to me.
> Happy anniversary.


Yes, it's quite warm! Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Might be dull if it was easy but would like to find out. xxxx :sm23:


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Better than what I was doing at work. So many people are on vacation that we were jumping all over each other to grab the beeps.
> I thank jinx for http://www.jigsawplanet.com It only has one ad on it that is easily blocked and security hasn't objected to it yet.
> I'll be on vacation next week so I just have to get through this slow week.
> I'd tear out raffle tickets!


Glad you're having a vacation week next week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> My lovely Merlin was away at the weekend, and was not pleased to have two phone calls from someone asking what was wrong with his mother. He said he didn't know (it's OK to lie for your mother!). Yesterday he phoned to make sure I was OK, then he, Sarah and little H came round and took me with them for a walk round Brooklands lake. Did me the world of good. The way that child gets so excited about everything he sees is food for the soul. We then went back to theirs where the other grands were, and I sat in the front with lots of coffee and relaxed until DH came to collect me. Nothing done all day. What a shame.


That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day and glad Merlin took you away from home to spend time with him and the family. Sending many comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I got a baby today ❣❣????
> Aaaaaaaall day lol. She is a little eating machine. If her eyes are open it doesn't take long for her to realize she's hungry lol. She is 2 months old today ????


I just love that little half smile that she has in the latest photo, those eyes just scen to sparkle with happiness! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Have a truly wonderful day. You have waited a long time for this . ENJOY xx


Same from me also Jacki! Just a day, or so later! xoxoxo
ps ... Not much longer to go now!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How lovely to have a pool available to you when it's hot - bugs or not!! There has been a spate of people swimming where they shouldn't in this hot weather with very sad consequences :sm13: xxxx


That's not very good, people should always consider the dangers,before swimming in any water area, it would have beenvery hard for the families of those who had the sand consequenses! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We had some silly morning doves who built their nest in our eavestrough. Their nest was swept away in a big rainstorm. We've also had doves who lost their eggs in high winds because they like building their nests at the end of branches that bounce the most in the wind. Most birds huddle down in the nest when it's storming and protect their chicks that way.
> I just noticed our ground between the houses is cracked due to lack of rain. We went from flooding to nothing too quickly. No precipitation is expected for another 3 or 4 days.


There is rain forcaste in DD4's area, but I don't think there is in my area, for a few more days, I hope we don't have too long, before each session of rainy weather, then there will be a bit more moisture in the ground, that just MIGHT help make the conditions a little harder, for any bushfires, to become too serious, and too difficult to put them out!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all my sisters. Today I went to the over 60's, and I won......a pkt of Maryland choc chip cookies, some chocolate digestives (m & s).. Some mars bars, and some brevita breakfast biscuits. AND $19... How's that for an afternoons work and enjoyment. The weathers not too good, but it's not cold.

I did hear that the lady that walked out of s and b yesterday was somewhere else this afternoon and she walked out of that too....o deary me...I'm going to Stephens tomorrow. And that's all the news I've got I think. I'll catch up now. Hope yawl ok. Luv yawl.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has now fixed my patchwork bag into it's stand and I've had a spinning afternoon.


What a wonderful setup, enjoy your spinning! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


That looks like a really great house, with plenty of space, to do lots of stuff in! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> My lovely Merlin was away at the weekend, and was not pleased to have two phone calls from someone asking what was wrong with his mother. He said he didn't know (it's OK to lie for your mother!). Yesterday he phoned to make sure I was OK, then he, Sarah and little H came round and took me with them for a walk round Brooklands lake. Did me the world of good. The way that child gets so excited about everything he sees is food for the soul. We then went back to theirs where the other grands were, and I sat in the front with lots of coffee and relaxed until DH came to collect me. Nothing done all day. What a shame.


I'm here for you my Saxy if you are in that rotten black hole again. I've just come out of my tunnel, but I wish I could get some umph to make me tidy up a bit. Too many sodukos!


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, just letting you know, that DD 4 lives in a very deep blackspot, for Wifi signal, so I can only get on if my phone signal works, so this might get get through when I have finished writing it (13O1 Tues 9th), or when I have access to a signal again! xoxoxo


I got a little sick of having no signal, so I downloaded a Signal Booster App, it doesn't givefull signal, but it has given enough so that I can catch up, and not have a huge amount to catchup with! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had a quick catch up, been spending more money this afternoon, got some more stuff for the house and then took it all back there just to have another look round and found a lovely card on the mat. Thank you June it's lovely and hand made special. Met our next door neighbour on one side, he seems very nice and is going to mow our grass outside by the pavement until we can get a mower, has also said we could borrow his mower to do the rest of the grass. Had a quick look round at some kitchens in Wicks and am now having a well earned sit down. Hope you are having/had a good day, Susan seems to have. Off to have tea now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Sounds like a fun time to have a bunch of friends doing different crafts. Perhaps there was a bit of chatter going on as everyone crafted?ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂ¤ÃÂ¡ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂ¤ÃÂ ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂ¤ÃÂ


Definitely lots of chatter.

Here's some pictures from the gardens today


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We'll "see" you when we "see" you.
> Enjoy your visit.


Thanks June and Mav, so far it has been great! The children love it here, and have a massive amount of room to play in, and explore. They have 4 chickens, which Miss7 loves feeding, and collecting the eggs, each day. They are averaging 1 egg per day; apparently, they are old hens, so they will probably live out their lives happily in their quite large chicken pen! D Da wants to get a mobile pen for them,so they can have fresh pasture every day, to scratch to scratch around in, &they will be very happy chickens. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Having my kitchen/diner done grey next week!!! xxxx


I love it, it turned out really pretty here. He's going to do the kitchen the same color.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 15'C (59'F) going up to 31'C (88'F). Sunny all day.
> I ended up knitting about an inch and a half of the sleeve on my cotton sweater twice because the ball I was using had a slightly more tan brown than the balls that I used for the body. Unfortunately I used this same ball for the other sleeve. This sleeve had the body brown beside the sleeve brown and the difference was more pronounced. I'll check tonight under full light. I hope I don't have to re-knit the other sleeve. There are no dye lot numbers on these balls and the colours are supposed to match every time. It's only this one ball that is different, I checked the rest.


Ugh don't you hate it when that happens.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Belated Happy Anniversary to you and Mr Ric! If you're still together after all this upheaval, then I think you're gonna make it!! xxxx


What she said lol ????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well done, you've nothing to lose and everything to gain, good luck!! xxxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I started a "go fund me" as Mav suggested. Everyone cross their fingers for us please ❣[lquote]
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I hope it helps. Fingers and toes crossed. (I walk funny anyways, no one will notice.
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent some "Success Vibrations" winging their way to . I hope your goal is reached, or even greatly surpassed! xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Yay. I hope it helps. Fingers and toes crossed. (I walk funny anyways, no one will notice.)


???????????????????? I needed that laugh


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely lots of chatter.
> 
> Here's some pictures from the gardens today


Very colourful. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello all my sisters. Today I went to the over 60's, and I won......a pkt of Maryland choc chip cookies, some chocolate digestives (m & s).. Some mars bars, and some brevita breakfast biscuits. AND $19... How's that for an afternoons work and enjoyment. The weathers not too good, but it's not cold.
> 
> I did hear that the lady that walked out of s and b yesterday was somewhere else this afternoon and she walked out of that too....o deary me...I'm going to Stephens tomorrow. And that's all the news I've got I think. I'll catch up now. Hope yawl ok. Luv yawl.


Well done on your winnings. That lady isn't having a very good time these days, is she? Enjoy your time at Stephen's. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a quick catch up, been spending more money this afternoon, got some more stuff for the house and then took it all back there just to have another look round and found a lovely card on the mat. Thank you June it's lovely and hand made special. Met our next door neighbour on one side, he seems very nice and is going to mow our grass outside by the pavement until we can get a mower, has also said we could borrow his mower to do the rest of the grass. Had a quick look round at some kitchens in Wicks and am now having a well earned sit down. Hope you are having/had a good day, Susan seems to have. Off to have tea now. xx


Sounds like an interesting and busy day! Glad you like the neighbor and very nice of him to do the bit of mowing and offer for you to use his mower to do the rest. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely lots of chatter.
> 
> Here's some pictures from the gardens today


Very lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> What she said lol ????????


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> It will take some time to clear this year's Armed Forces Day and then pass the paperwork etc on. I then have three posts left. I could give the easiest up in September but am being begged not to. Of the other two one will probably fold soon. The Royal British Legion will stay until I can find a suitable replacement as Chairman.


Don't let them beg you into doing something if your heart is no longer in it. 
Just say thank you and respectfully decline. If you really want to. Not trying to be pushy lol.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Better than what I was doing at work. So many people are on vacation that we were jumping all over each other to grab the beeps.
> I thank jinx for http://www.jigsawplanet.com It only has one ad on it that is easily blocked and security hasn't objected to it yet.
> I'll be on vacation next week so I just have to get through this slow week.
> I'd tear out raffle tickets!


Telstra

I just checked that site out, haven't even signed up to it yet, and I have already received a message telling me to switch off my Adblocker!????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day and glad Merlin took you away from home to spend time with him and the family. Sending many comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


It was ultimate mindfulness.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm here for you my Saxy if you are in that rotten black hole again. I've just come out of my tunnel, but I wish I could get some umph to make me tidy up a bit. Too many sodukos!


I've moved from sodukos to online jigsaws. I get totally lost in them, and then regret the wasted time!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely lots of chatter.
> 
> Here's some pictures from the gardens today


All that purple! The bees must be happy. I hope there are some.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Don't let them beg you into doing something if your heart is no longer in it.
> Just say thank you and respectfully decline. If you really want to. Not trying to be pushy lol.


I agree, Janet. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> A great mindless day-dream while you're doing it task.


Sadly, I was serving customers at the same time but I got there in the end!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Knit some throws that will go with the grey or drape them in some of your many, many shawls!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oops, Someone got there before me!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My lovely Merlin was away at the weekend, and was not pleased to have two phone calls from someone asking what was wrong with his mother. He said he didn't know (it's OK to lie for your mother!). Yesterday he phoned to make sure I was OK, then he, Sarah and little H came round and took me with them for a walk round Brooklands lake. Did me the world of good. The way that child gets so excited about everything he sees is food for the soul. We then went back to theirs where the other grands were, and I sat in the front with lots of coffee and relaxed until DH came to collect me. Nothing done all day. What a shame.


Sounds like just what you needed, try and fit some more of that stuff in somewhere, gks are better than anti-depressants!!! Sending you hugs, Janet!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I managed to get a tiny bit of signal, Thanks to a signal Boosting App, that I downloaded. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day and glad Merlin took you away from home to spend time with him and the family. Sending many comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


From me also Janet. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a quick catch up, been spending more money this afternoon, got some more stuff for the house and then took it all back there just to have another look round and found a lovely card on the mat. Thank you June it's lovely and hand made special. Met our next door neighbour on one side, he seems very nice and is going to mow our grass outside by the pavement until we can get a mower, has also said we could borrow his mower to do the rest of the grass. Had a quick look round at some kitchens in Wicks and am now having a well earned sit down. Hope you are having/had a good day, Susan seems to have. Off to have tea now. xx


You are most welcome love, glad you liked it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely lots of chatter.
> 
> Here's some pictures from the gardens today


Wow, looks just like my garden - not!! Beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely lots of chatter.
> 
> Here's some pictures from the gardens today


They are Stunning, thanks for sharing. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, I managed to get a tiny bit of signal, Thanks to a signal Boosting App, that I downloaded. xoxoxo


That's great, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Don't let them beg you into doing something if your heart is no longer in it.
> Just say thank you and respectfully decline. If you really want to. Not trying to be pushy lol.





Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Janet. xxxooo


So do I, Janet! Time to take time for yourself! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sounds like just what you needed, try and fit some more of that stuff in somewhere, gks are better than anti-depressants!!! Sending you hugs, Janet!! xxxxxxx


from me also!! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You are most welcome love, glad you liked it!! xxxx


It was lovely and great finding post for us at our new home. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> All that purple! The bees must be happy. I hope there are some.


There were lots if bees and quite a few areas of wildflowers x


----------



## LondonChris

Sounds like a good way to spend your day, hope all went well. X


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with Creative Chaos yesterday, so many different crafts going on. In the afternoon I did some more spinning and then I made some rolags of all the leftover bits and tried to spin them. Not so easy but with some success. I have decided that I am going to weave most of what I have spun into cushion covers.
> 
> I am off to meet the coven at a lovely gardens, Saville Gardens, near Windsor this morning. They have a rather nice cafe.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like a good way to spend your day, hope all went well. X


Hi Chris, now I know things are back to normal with you on at this time of night, just like the good old days. xx :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

Looking good


PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has now fixed my patchwork bag into it's stand and I've had a spinning afternoon.


----------



## LondonChris

That looks great Jackie, I hope you will both be very happy there. Did you pack your ride on mower, looks as though you have a lot of grass, perhaps get some sheep??


Barn-dweller said:


> And some outside ones.


----------



## LondonChris

Have a great time.


Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, just letting you know, that DD 4 lives in a very deep blackspot, for Wifi signal, so I can only get on if my phone signal works, so this might get get through when I have finished writing it (13O1 Tues 9th), or when I have access to a signal again! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> That looks great Jackie, I hope you will both be very happy there. Did you pack your ride on mower, looks as though you have a lot of grass, perhaps get some sheep??


No we left that at The Barn, there isn't too much grass here to cut really the photos are a bit deceiving. There's not a lot of sheep around here, mostly cereals and other food crops. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Sorry you are not feelingg so great. Have you spoken to anyone, ie councillor? I have been getting a lot of help recently & not spending so much time in my hole.


SaxonLady said:


> Jigsaw Planet is keeping me sane by allowing me to totally lose myself for hours on end.Takes me out of the big black hole I've dropped back into.


----------



## LondonChris

Sounds as though it was just what you needed.


SaxonLady said:


> My lovely Merlin was away at the weekend, and was not pleased to have two phone calls from someone asking what was wrong with his mother. He said he didn't know (it's OK to lie for your mother!). Yesterday he phoned to make sure I was OK, then he, Sarah and little H came round and took me with them for a walk round Brooklands lake. Did me the world of good. The way that child gets so excited about everything he sees is food for the soul. We then went back to theirs where the other grands were, and I sat in the front with lots of coffee and relaxed until DH came to collect me. Nothing done all day. What a shame.


----------



## LondonChris

I had asleep this afternoon as I had such a headache, now I'm going to be up TIL silly o'c.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, now I know things are back to normal with you on at this time of night, just like the good old days. xx :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

Well I caught up. We went to our Tuesday group today, I finished knitting my grey cardi then did some more knitting which I now have to undo. We had a game of bingo today, the man who runs the group found a bingo game so decided we needed to have a go. It was hilarious because we have some right characters there. At the end we were exhausted, have you ever p,aged Bingo with a load of people with poor hearing, including me! We had one lady who has dementia who never talks but she was crying out whenever she didn’t have the number. I ended up laughing so much, it did me good, long time since I laughed like that.
Well I must get to bed, we are going down to Kent in the morning. My GS went on a horse riding holiday with Riding for the Disabled recently, had a great time, but he left a bag of ‘stuff’ behind so we are going to pick it up. We shall have a smelly car on the trip home.


----------



## Islander

Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> I had asleep this afternoon as I had such a headache, now I'm going to be up TIL silly o'c.


Hope you are feeling better after your nap Chris. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


Beautiful!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> That looks great Jackie, I hope you will both be very happy there. Did you pack your ride on mower, looks as though you have a lot of grass, perhaps get some sheep??


???????????????????? Perhaps something different to sheep, they might be a little sick of them after all the visits in Wales. :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


Wow, you look great! I bet your head felt like it was floating, until you got used to the feeling! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


I like it! I like bangs too. Curly and cooler...two pluses.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> There were lots if bees and quite a few areas of wildflowers x


Your photo reminded me of my friend told me he had a friend who liked wild flowers but her hub wanted to mow them down. I have a patch of fine light green weeds that are sooo pretty. Son says cut them because they are weeds but I want them because they are so pretty.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> I've moved from sodukos to online jigsaws. I get totally lost in them, and then regret the wasted time!


I do adult color pages and use to love doing online jigsaws but can't find them now. Just as well because I'm trying to finish a baby sweater. Anything you enjoy is not a waste of time. I've given myself a soar spot on my index finger I think from knitting too much. Not sure if it's a callus or the bone. But it hurts. 
I've been bitten by a tick and on medicine. They are prevalent this year. Not sure which side effects I'll have from the meds but can't be in sun so missing a concer on the lawn tomorrow. Boo. Hoo. Hoping not to get Lyme. I've caught up slightly and happy to read the good news. Going to knit again because the gift must be done in 2 weeks.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


Look at that beautiful face ???? your hair looks absolutely lovely ????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> ???????????????????? Perhaps something different to sheep, they might be a little sick of them after all the visits in Wales. :sm23: :sm04:


Llama's ❣❣❣❣


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I have sent some "Success Vibrations" winging their way to . I hope your goal is reached, or even greatly surpassed! xoxoxo


Thanks y'all. Your emotional support is what keeps me going. I mean that sincerely ????????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Jigsaw Planet is keeping me sane by allowing me to totally lose myself for hours on end.Takes me out of the big black hole I've dropped back into.


I'm so sorry you've fallen in again. 
I love you to bits ???? 
If there is ever any thing I can do for you.. ask and I'll always be here for ya ????


----------



## linkan

Polly so sorry about the tick! 
Those things scare me as much as spiders, to me they technically are spiders. 8 legs, horrific spidery appearance, and worse they are like little ninjas, you can't even feel them on you most of the time! ! 
Okay it's making me itch all over now...????.


----------



## linkan

We are up to $100. Someone donated anonymously, I hope that person knows how grateful we are. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


It's looking so pretty and so are you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


Looks very nice too, how much did you have off? xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> ???????????????????? Perhaps something different to sheep, they might be a little sick of them after all the visits in Wales. :sm23: :sm04:


They are more into pigs this side of the country but haven't seen any around where we will be living. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but very muggy Norfolk. Not a lot planned for today, giving credit card a rest, but Panda has to go in for an MOT tomorrow so will be taking to the garage later this afternoon. Apart from that just knitting today and hanging around waiting until Monday. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


Oh wow Trish, that looks so pretty and really suits you, gives you a 'lift'!! How much did you have cut off? It must have been a wrench but I think it is a great look!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Your photo reminded me of my friend told me he had a friend who liked wild flowers but her hub wanted to mow them down. I have a patch of fine light green weeds that are sooo pretty. Son says cut them because they are weeds but I want them because they are so pretty.


I have the same problem with my DH, he does't realise that pretty, flowery little weedy plants very quickly turn into BIG weedy plants - not so pretty!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I do adult color pages and use to love doing online jigsaws but can't find them now. Just as well because I'm trying to finish a baby sweater. Anything you enjoy is not a waste of time. I've given myself a soar spot on my index finger I think from knitting too much. Not sure if it's a callus or the bone. But it hurts.
> I've been bitten by a tick and on medicine. They are prevalent this year. Not sure which side effects I'll have from the meds but can't be in sun so missing a concer on the lawn tomorrow. Boo. Hoo. Hoping not to get Lyme. I've caught up slightly and happy to read the good news. Going to knit again because the gift must be done in 2 weeks.


Very nice to see you Polly, so sorry about the tick bite, hope the meds work as they should!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). There are no clouds in the sky but it is blue-grey instead of pure blue because of all the humidity.
I went walking on the trails in Whitby with a co-worker. She is very overweight and wanted to see where the trails went. I won't be taking her again. She kept wanting to sit and talk. I'm ok with walking and talking. We were going at a slow enough pace. I've seen her move faster on her way to her car. I don't walk fast, but I want to keep walking.
The CBD is working so well on Bella-kitty that she is now RUNNING down the stairs.
DD and I checked the browns on my cotton sweater and she pronounced them ok. So if the artist says they are ok, I'm ok with it. The second sleeve is now underway. I'm hoping to get this done in the next week or two, so I can wear it in the mornings.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm so sorry you've fallen in again.
> I love you to bits ????
> If there is ever any thing I can do for you.. ask and I'll always be here for ya ????


Maybe you could sing Soft Kitty? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Maybe you could sing Soft Kitty? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Soft kitty, warm kitty
Little ball of fur
Happy kitty, sleepy kitty
Purr, purr, purr


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They are more into pigs this side of the country but haven't seen any around where we will be living. xx


Saw lot of pigs on Saturday up your way!! We saw the film Yesterday yesterday, it was brilliant, I loved it. A lot of it was set near Lowestoft and I saw lots of piggies in fields in that, probably the same pigs I saw on Saturday, now I come to think of it!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but very muggy Norfolk. Not a lot planned for today, giving credit card a rest, but Panda has to go in for an MOT tomorrow so will be taking to the garage later this afternoon. Apart from that just knitting today and hanging around waiting until Monday. Have a lovely day. xx


Knitting is a nice way to spend the time while you are waiting until Monday.
I hope Panda passes its tests without issues.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). There are no clouds in the sky but it is blue-grey instead of pure blue because of all the humidity.
> I went walking on the trails in Whitby with a co-worker. She is very overweight and wanted to see where the trails went. I won't be taking her again. She kept wanting to sit and talk. I'm ok with walking and talking. We were going at a slow enough pace. I've seen her move faster on her way to her car. I don't walk fast, but I want to keep walking.
> The CBD is working so well on Bella-kitty that she is now RUNNING down the stairs.
> DD and I checked the browns on my cotton sweater and she pronounced them ok. So if the artist says they are ok, I'm ok with it. The second sleeve is now underway. I'm hoping to get this done in the next week or two, so I can wear it in the mornings.


Glad CBD is working for Bella, I wonder if I could run down the stairs after a few drops of that?!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> They are more into pigs this side of the country but haven't seen any around where we will be living. xx


You'll probably smell them before you see them. That's how it works over here.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Soft kitty, warm kitty
> Little ball of fur
> Happy kitty, sleepy kitty
> Purr, purr, purr


Haha, another Big Bang Theory enthusiast!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Saw lot of pigs on Saturday up your way!! We saw the film Yesterday yesterday, it was brilliant, I loved it. A lot of it was set near Lowestoft and I saw lots of piggies in fields in that, probably the same pigs I saw on Saturday, now I come to think of it!! xxxx


Yes can't wait to find some local farmers markets or farm shops to try some of it. Thought the film might be good. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We are up to $100. Someone donated anonymously, I hope that person knows how grateful we are. ????????


I hope you reach your goal. Every bit helps.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Polly so sorry about the tick!
> Those things scare me as much as spiders, to me they technically are spiders. 8 legs, horrific spidery appearance, and worse they are like little ninjas, you can't even feel them on you most of the time! !
> Okay it's making me itch all over now...????.


Especially the tiny ones in the spring. They are smaller than sesame seeds, so hard to see.
Stay on paved or gravel paths and on mowed lawn. Ticks don't like any of those. They also can't jump, they crawl, but will crawl to the top of weeds so they can hitch a ride, and lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> ???????????????????? Perhaps something different to sheep, they might be a little sick of them after all the visits in Wales.





linkan said:


> Llama's ❣❣❣❣


We have alpaca farms around here. They are so cute. And they are used to being handled and don't mind pets.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I do adult color pages and use to love doing online jigsaws but can't find them now. Just as well because I'm trying to finish a baby sweater. Anything you enjoy is not a waste of time. I've given myself a soar spot on my index finger I think from knitting too much. Not sure if it's a callus or the bone. But it hurts.
> I've been bitten by a tick and on medicine. They are prevalent this year. Not sure which side effects I'll have from the meds but can't be in sun so missing a concer on the lawn tomorrow. Boo. Hoo. Hoping not to get Lyme. I've caught up slightly and happy to read the good news. Going to knit again because the gift must be done in 2 weeks.


If they started you on anti-biotics quickly, you shouldn't have problems. Where did you pick up the tick?
Slap a bandaid over that sore spot and keep knitting, that's what I do. I have a callus on my index finger from knitting. I put holes in the callus all the time from pushing the needle.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Your photo reminded me of my friend told me he had a friend who liked wild flowers but her hub wanted to mow them down. I have a patch of fine light green weeds that are sooo pretty. Son says cut them because they are weeds but I want them because they are so pretty.


We have a wildflower garden. We control what weeds grow in there because we want pretty flowers and some weeds don't have really pretty flowers. This garden never has to be watered or fertilized. We just pile all the leaves on it in the fall. We have a new addition to the garden. DD found a wild rose and it is currently trying to climb up the tree at the edge of the garden. It hasn't flowered yet. It will probably be pink. Most of our wild roses are pink.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


Pretty. Isn't it nice to not sit on your hair? And curly too, bonus.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Well I caught up. We went to our Tuesday group today, I finished knitting my grey cardi then did some more knitting which I now have to undo. We had a game of bingo today, the man who runs the group found a bingo game so decided we needed to have a go. It was hilarious because we have some right characters there. At the end we were exhausted, have you ever p,aged Bingo with a load of people with poor hearing, including me! We had one lady who has dementia who never talks but she was crying out whenever she didn't have the number. I ended up laughing so much, it did me good, long time since I laughed like that.
> Well I must get to bed, we are going down to Kent in the morning. My GS went on a horse riding holiday with Riding for the Disabled recently, had a great time, but he left a bag of 'stuff' behind so we are going to pick it up. We shall have a smelly car on the trip home.


That Bingo game sounds like a lot of fun.
Have a nice trip to Kent. Even if the return trip will be smelly.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I had asleep this afternoon as I had such a headache, now I'm going to be up TIL silly o'c.


I find it very nice to knit while everyone is sleeping. And I can count stitches without interuption.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> There were lots if bees and quite a few areas of wildflowers x


That looks pretty. We have to keep mowing our grass or it is higher than the wildflowers. I guess we have the wrong kind of grass.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, I managed to get a tiny bit of signal, Thanks to a signal Boosting App, that I downloaded. xoxoxo


I'm trying to figure out how a signal boosting app would get a better signal. I can't figure it out, but I'm glad it's working for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I've moved from sodukos to online jigsaws. I get totally lost in them, and then regret the wasted time!


Set an alarm then you will only be online for the length of time that you deem acceptable.
Just don't forget to set the alarm, like I do. And remember AM from PM. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Telstra
> 
> I just checked that site out, haven't even signed up to it yet, and I have already received a message telling me to switch off my Adblocker!????????????


You don't need to sign up unless you want to keep and register your time scores. I haven't.
There's only one ad and it's not intrusive as jinx said. I only have to block it because of my extra paranoid security team at work who believe that all ads are malware trying to attack your computer.
You could whitelist the jigsawplanet site with your adblocker so it knows that the ads there are ok.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Glad CBD is working for Bella, I wonder if I could run down the stairs after a few drops of that?!! xxx


Only one way to find out.


----------



## nitz8catz

We've hit the 400 mark and KP hasn't imploded, yet. I'm still going to set up a new thread. I'll send out the word when I do it.
I'm going to sign off now. I have to drag the bins to the curb.
Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


Looking good!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm so sorry you've fallen in again.
> I love you to bits ????
> If there is ever any thing I can do for you.. ask and I'll always be here for ya ????


Just pop over and give me a hug.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Just pop over and give me a hug.


Airport for coffee this morning. Lots of friends and family., and cream scones. I was good and had a banana!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


That's lovely!


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorry I was on and off this morning. But DSIL arrived with the gks. He took LM into town to get haircuts and gs2 jet washed our patio. Never realu,ed how dirty it was.
After they went we were off yo the garden centre, supermarket and bought fish and chips on the way home.
Now completely stuffed.
WI this evening so......it is definitely WEDNESDAY. 

Happy Wednesday everyone xxxx

Ps Mav just spun a scrapy rolag and it's not turned out to bad.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I was on and off this morning. But DSIL arrived with the gks. He took LM into town to get haircuts and gs2 jet washed our patio. Never realu,ed how dirty it was.
> After they went we were off yo the garden centre, supermarket and bought fish and chips on the way home.
> Now completely stuffed.
> WI this evening so......it is definitely WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxxx
> 
> Ps Mav just spun a scrapy rolag and it's not turned out to bad.


What a difference in the patio, amazing. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I was on and off this morning. But DSIL arrived with the gks. He took LM into town to get haircuts and gs2 jet washed our patio. Never realu,ed how dirty it was.
> After they went we were off yo the garden centre, supermarket and bought fish and chips on the way home.
> Now completely stuffed.
> WI this evening so......it is definitely WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxxx
> 
> Ps Mav just spun a scrapy rolag and it's not turned out to bad.


Both the patio and the spinning look great! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What a difference in the patio, amazing. xx


There is, I never realized it was so dirty. x


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Airport for coffee this morning. Lots of friends and family., and cream scones. I was good and had a banana!


Well done, it's hard to resist (ask me how I know!) but better for you and at east you can feel virtuous now!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Both the patio and the spinning look great! xxxooo


Thanks Pam xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just heard that our Mayor and Mayoress are going to inveil our knitted town next April.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I was on and off this morning. But DSIL arrived with the gks. He took LM into town to get haircuts and gs2 jet washed our patio. Never realu,ed how dirty it was.
> After they went we were off yo the garden centre, supermarket and bought fish and chips on the way home.
> Now completely stuffed.
> WI this evening so......it is definitely WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxxx
> 
> Ps Mav just spun a scrapy rolag and it's not turned out to bad.


Wow, both look great! My power washer stopped wanting to play last Sunday so my patio still looks like yours, half and half! Maybe I can get Jake to finish it for me on Friday when they're here!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that our Mayor and Mayoress are going to inveil our knitted town next April.


Oooh, very exciting!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that our Mayor and Mayoress are going to inveil our knitted town next April.


Great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

You look lovely, your hair suits you.


Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


----------



## LondonChris

So true!


nitz8catz said:


> I find it very nice to knit while everyone is sleeping. And I can count stitches without interuption.


----------



## LondonChris

You will have to post lots of pictures. Is it nearly finished yet?


PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that our Mayor and Mayoress are going to inveil our knitted town next April.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Well I’ve had a boring day. We were supposed to go to Kent but MrB woke up & said he had a lump on his leg. When I looked he had the biggest blister, it was huge. I so wanted to pop it, but I resisted & phoned the GP instead. So off he went, came home with a really impressive plaster & anti Bs. He’s now got both legs with plasters. So I spent the afternoon doing boring things at home. Hopefully we shall go out tomorrow, I am going crazy not going anywhere. Have a good evening everyone love ya!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Well I've had a boring day. We were supposed to go to Kent but MrB woke up & said he had a lump on his leg. When I looked he had the biggest blister, it was huge. I so wanted to pop it, but I resisted & phoned the GP instead. So off he went, came home with a really impressive plaster & anti Bs. He's now got both legs with plasters. So I spent the afternoon doing boring things at home. Hopefully we shall go out tomorrow, I am going crazy not going anywhere. Have a good evening everyone love ya!!


Poor old Mr. B but at least you realise how boring it is at home and however you feel it's better to be out and about. Hope you get out tomorrow. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. I've been to see what I can find for Matthews birthday, next week. He's asked me to pay for a channel of baseball etc on the tv, so I said I would. I'd rather get him what he wants. 

Jinx...I know it's Wednesday but we have had fish and chips today, except I had a sausage. I've got to be in the mood for fish. I've been thinking its Richards graduation on Tuesday but it's Monday, so I'm sleeping up here on Sunday instead of Saturday. Then hope to go home Monday night ready for over 60's on Tuesday. 

Stephen was in later tonight because he was interviewing so it was 7pm when he got in, and that's from 7am. They are long days sometimes.ive nothing else to say so I'll catch up. Luv yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I've moved from sodukos to online jigsaws. I get totally lost in them, and then regret the wasted time!


No time is wasted if you are enjoying what you are doing , we are all entitled to "me time".....you very rarely have it.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now. :sm02:


I love your hair like that, you are a pretty sister.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:
 

> You will have to post lots of pictures. Is it nearly finished yet?


Most pieces are done, but it's going to take an awful lot of sewing up. xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Maybe you could sing Soft Kitty? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I don't know that one lol ???? but I'll sing anything you want... Problem is you'd have to hear it ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you reach your goal. Every bit helps.


Thanks ????❣


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Just pop over and give me a hug.


Done ????❣❣❣
Just close your eyes I'll be there ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Well I'm not sitting on my hair anymore... and it's gone curly since I had it cut! It's going to be a much cooler summer now.





jollypolly said:


> I like it! I like bangs too. Curly and cooler...two pluses.


 Polly I see 3 pluses, and the 3rd is the decreased weight of the remaining hair! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely lots of chatter.
> 
> Here's some pictures from the gardens today


Honestly I've never seen such a beautiful place. How fortunate to be there.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


Congratulations lovely name for a lovely baby.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Polly I see 3 pluses, and the 3rd is the decreased weight of the remaining hair! xoxoxo


Yes!!! Bet it takes less time to dry too.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. I've been to see what I can find for Matthews birthday, next week. He's asked me to pay for a channel of baseball etc on the tv, so I said I would. I'd rather get him what he wants.
> 
> Jinx...I know it's Wednesday but we have had fish and chips today, except I had a sausage. I've got to be in the mood for fish. I've been thinking its Richards graduation on Tuesday but it's Monday, so I'm sleeping up here on Sunday instead of Saturday. Then hope to go home Monday night ready for over 60's on Tuesday.
> 
> Stephen was in later tonight because he was interviewing so it was 7pm when he got in, and that's from 7am. They are long days sometimes.ive nothing else to say so I'll catch up. Luv yawl....


That's a really good gift. He will enjoy it.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> If they started you on anti-biotics quickly, you shouldn't have problems. Where did you pick up the tick?
> Slap a bandaid over that sore spot and keep knitting, that's what I do. I have a callus on my index finger from knitting. I put holes in the callus all the time from pushing the needle.


I bought bandaids but every time I wash my hands they come off. Just when I hit the right spot. I may have gotten the tick from my yard because there's a deer path next to the lawn and deer carry ticks or dog brought one in in her fur or at the field when we emptied the rv or at mom's lawn when the guy mowed or on things brought from rv and put on my deck.

I've confused my baby sweater texture ...there are 3 top mid and lower but did my best to figure it out. 
I'm so overwhelmed I'm batty. I drove off with my library book on my car hood and it fell off a long way from home. Son had to go into traffic to fetch it funny was it landed right next to the double yellow line on a 4 lane road (2 in each direction) and only the corner where it probably landed was a bit wrinkled. If it landed any where in the lane it would have been crushed. And I went so far before it fell and I noticed it. 
Too much on my mind. I have 17 things on my list to do, some minor like wash the microwave some important like pay the property taxes. I took a few off and added a few. Can't get much done. Today I did laundry and dishes. Finished paying bills on the phone went with son for dinner and got a new toilet handle. Only fun was talking to a friend and chatting with you all. I did some knitting but still a lot to do before my friend comes to get it in about 2 weeks. Sooo here I go to take care of the cats and knit it's 1:40 am so no t much time before I conk out.


----------



## jollypolly

I hope I don't lose you when you start a new thread.


----------



## linkan

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1094758374050083&id=995013514024570

If it will let you follow this link... I just.. I can't get over this cats expression. It's crazy ????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I hope I don't lose you when you start a new thread.


Don't worry well find you ????????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I bought bandaids but every time I wash my hands they come off. Just when I hit the right spot. I may have gotten the tick from my yard because there's a deer path next to the lawn and deer carry ticks or dog brought one in in her fur or at the field when we emptied the rv or at mom's lawn when the guy mowed or on things brought from rv and put on my deck.
> 
> I've confused my baby sweater texture ...there are 3 top mid and lower but did my best to figure it out.
> I'm so overwhelmed I'm batty. I drove off with my library book on my car hood and it fell off a long way from home. Son had to go into traffic to fetch it funny was it landed right next to the double yellow line on a 4 lane road (2 in each direction) and only the corner where it probably landed was a bit wrinkled. If it landed any where in the lane it would have been crushed. And I went so far before it fell and I noticed it.
> Too much on my mind. I have 17 things on my list to do, some minor like wash the microwave some important like pay the property taxes. I took a few off and added a few. Can't get much done. Today I did laundry and dishes. Finished paying bills on the phone went with son for dinner and got a new toilet handle. Only fun was talking to a friend and chatting with you all. I did some knitting but still a lot to do before my friend comes to get it in about 2 weeks. Sooo here I go to take care of the cats and knit it's 1:40 am so no t much time before I conk out.


Try liquid Band-Aids.. you put it on like nail polish and when it dries nothing can get to the cut or bite..


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


Yeah she didn't keep us waiting at all lol. She was born at like 6:30pm according to her daddy ????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> That's a really good gift. He will enjoy it.


Ditto from me Susan ???? you know what your doing. He knows what he wants so I would've done the same ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


Sounds like a wonderful day all round. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk. Off to the house this morning to meet up with a boiler man, we need to move and perhaps get a new boiler and then going to look at kitchens before a bit of shopping, then have to pick up Panda from the garage. Busy day ahead. You all have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off with some of the Creative Chaos group to visit an angora goat farm. Wonder how many I can get in the car? (Goats that is as well as 3 passengers)

Had fun at WI last night did a bit more glass fusing.

Happy Thursday everyone, xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I don't know that one lol ???? but I'll sing anything you want... Problem is you'd have to hear it ????


So you didn't watch The Big Bang Theory on TV then? You missed a treat, so funny!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


Oh wow, what a wonderful day!! Congrats on becoming a great aunt to little Lorena Star!! Sooooo glad you got those wipers fixed!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I bought bandaids but every time I wash my hands they come off. Just when I hit the right spot. I may have gotten the tick from my yard because there's a deer path next to the lawn and deer carry ticks or dog brought one in in her fur or at the field when we emptied the rv or at mom's lawn when the guy mowed or on things brought from rv and put on my deck.
> 
> I've confused my baby sweater texture ...there are 3 top mid and lower but did my best to figure it out.
> I'm so overwhelmed I'm batty. I drove off with my library book on my car hood and it fell off a long way from home. Son had to go into traffic to fetch it funny was it landed right next to the double yellow line on a 4 lane road (2 in each direction) and only the corner where it probably landed was a bit wrinkled. If it landed any where in the lane it would have been crushed. And I went so far before it fell and I noticed it.
> Too much on my mind. I have 17 things on my list to do, some minor like wash the microwave some important like pay the property taxes. I took a few off and added a few. Can't get much done. Today I did laundry and dishes. Finished paying bills on the phone went with son for dinner and got a new toilet handle. Only fun was talking to a friend and chatting with you all. I did some knitting but still a lot to do before my friend comes to get it in about 2 weeks. Sooo here I go to take care of the cats and knit it's 1:40 am so no t much time before I conk out.


Don't forget to stop and smell the roses sometime Polly, don't get yourself all frazzled!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yeah she didn't keep us waiting at all lol. She was born at like 6:30pm according to her daddy ????


Many congratulations to you too on becoming a great aunt! Lucky baby to have two super GAs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off with some of the Creative Chaos group to visit an angora goat farm. Wonder how many I can get in the car? (Goats that is as well as 3 passengers)
> 
> Had fun at WI last night did a bit more glass fusing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


Great mental picture of you, the ladies and the goats all squashing into your car!!! Have a lovely day, it sounds like fun!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

A busy day! Congratulations on the arrival of Lorena Star, cute name. X


binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a brightish but humid London! Not much on for today, off to the high st. in a minute for a few bits and bobs then I shall come home and find something meaningful to do!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Your day sounds fun to me, hope you can get everything sorted, you have waited long enough! Xxx


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk. Off to the house this morning to meet up with a boiler man, we need to move and perhaps get a new boiler and then going to look at kitchens before a bit of shopping, then have to pick up Panda from the garage. Busy day ahead. You all have a good one. xx


----------



## LondonChris

I had a long spell of not wanting to go out of the house, it's passing now. I just need to get meeting up with people I haven't seen in ages. A


Barn-dweller said:


> Poor old Mr. B but at least you realise how boring it is at home and however you feel it's better to be out and about. Hope you get out tomorrow. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Well as June just said it’s very humid here. We are just going down to Sevenoaks to get my GSs bag from the riding school. I hope I I shall get to see some horses while I’m there. Taking my knitting, hopefully we can spend some quiet time with a nice with view. Have a good day everyone. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It is very still and very muggy outside. Thunderstorms are supposed to be coming at lunchtime.
I arrived at work yesterday morning and everyone was already there! Apparently an emergency was called after 9pm the night before. I was already in bed so no one could contact me. Everyone was to be at work at 7 am to deal with the emergency. It took until after lunchtime to get everything sorted, and I looked after the regular beeps until everyone was available. Over 300 of our employees were affected. And we never fixed the cause, so it could happen again.
My cotton cardi has the 2nd sleeve half done. Then I get to pick up a million stitches around the fronts and neck.
Knit Night tonight, so I won't be making a new thread tonight. I have no idea what I will be taking to Knit Night. Most of my projects are now up to the "I must concentrate" stage. The last time I took something that I ended up ripping out on Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Well as June just said it's very humid here. We are just going down to Sevenoaks to get my GSs bag from the riding school. I hope I I shall get to see some horses while I'm there. Taking my knitting, hopefully we can spend some quiet time with a nice with view. Have a good day everyone. Xx


Have a nice drive with the windows all open. Hot air isn't as bad when it's moving.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a brightish but humid London! Not much on for today, off to the high st. in a minute for a few bits and bobs then I shall come home and find something meaningful to do!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Why something meaningful? Find something enjoyable. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off with some of the Creative Chaos group to visit an angora goat farm. Wonder how many I can get in the car? (Goats that is as well as 3 passengers)
> 
> Had fun at WI last night did a bit more glass fusing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


Happy Thursday.
The goats would be willing to climb on top of everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk. Off to the house this morning to meet up with a boiler man, we need to move and perhaps get a new boiler and then going to look at kitchens before a bit of shopping, then have to pick up Panda from the garage. Busy day ahead. You all have a good one. xx


Oh, sorry that you might need a new boiler right away.

"Boiler on prescription"?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Try liquid Band-Aids.. you put it on like nail polish and when it dries nothing can get to the cut or bite..


But liquid Band-aids won't stop a knitting needle, would it?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1094758374050083&id=995013514024570
> 
> If it will let you follow this link... I just.. I can't get over this cats expression. It's crazy ????


I don't have Facebook and it let me see the video.

Make the hair shorter and grey and you have my Princess. She has bug eyes when she wants something. It's a bit unnerving when she does it while standing on my tummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I bought bandaids but every time I wash my hands they come off. Just when I hit the right spot. I may have gotten the tick from my yard because there's a deer path next to the lawn and deer carry ticks or dog brought one in in her fur or at the field when we emptied the rv or at mom's lawn when the guy mowed or on things brought from rv and put on my deck.
> 
> I've confused my baby sweater texture ...there are 3 top mid and lower but did my best to figure it out.
> I'm so overwhelmed I'm batty. I drove off with my library book on my car hood and it fell off a long way from home. Son had to go into traffic to fetch it funny was it landed right next to the double yellow line on a 4 lane road (2 in each direction) and only the corner where it probably landed was a bit wrinkled. If it landed any where in the lane it would have been crushed. And I went so far before it fell and I noticed it.
> Too much on my mind. I have 17 things on my list to do, some minor like wash the microwave some important like pay the property taxes. I took a few off and added a few. Can't get much done. Today I did laundry and dishes. Finished paying bills on the phone went with son for dinner and got a new toilet handle. Only fun was talking to a friend and chatting with you all. I did some knitting but still a lot to do before my friend comes to get it in about 2 weeks. Sooo here I go to take care of the cats and knit it's 1:40 am so no t much time before I conk out.


Yes, you have to keep putting on new band-aids. Even the "waterproof" ones don't seem to handle handwashing. But I still find them the best things for keeping the needle from hitting the puncture spot.
I can't tell you how many times I've driven off with my travel mug on top my car. I have a metal one with lots of dings in it. 
You made a list. That's a great start.
Laundry is an all day event for me. I usually do knitting while waiting for the machines to finish their cycles. Not much point in starting any other task or the laundry will be sitting in the machines for hours.
We need a new toilet handle. We have a toilet handle with a round plastic end going into a square ceramic hole in the tank. The handle spins in the hole a lot but I haven't been able to find a handle with a square end.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


Yaaay. Working wipers!!! Thank your awesome nephew from all of us. We really didn't want to see you having an accident because you couldn't see in the rain.
Is that the same nephew that fixed your wipers or another? 
Congratulations on Lorena Star. (Lovely name)


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. I've been to see what I can find for Matthews birthday, next week. He's asked me to pay for a channel of baseball etc on the tv, so I said I would. I'd rather get him what he wants.
> 
> Jinx...I know it's Wednesday but we have had fish and chips today, except I had a sausage. I've got to be in the mood for fish. I've been thinking its Richards graduation on Tuesday but it's Monday, so I'm sleeping up here on Sunday instead of Saturday. Then hope to go home Monday night ready for over 60's on Tuesday.
> 
> Stephen was in later tonight because he was interviewing so it was 7pm when he got in, and that's from 7am. They are long days sometimes.ive nothing else to say so I'll catch up. Luv yawl....


That is a long day.
The family will make sure you get to the graduation on time, whatever day it is.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Well I've had a boring day. We were supposed to go to Kent but MrB woke up & said he had a lump on his leg. When I looked he had the biggest blister, it was huge. I so wanted to pop it, but I resisted & phoned the GP instead. So off he went, came home with a really impressive plaster & anti Bs. He's now got both legs with plasters. So I spent the afternoon doing boring things at home. Hopefully we shall go out tomorrow, I am going crazy not going anywhere. Have a good evening everyone love ya!!


I hope MrB is better now. How is he getting blisters on his leg? Is something applying pressure?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wow, both look great! My power washer stopped wanting to play last Sunday so my patio still looks like yours, half and half! Maybe I can get Jake to finish it for me on Friday when they're here!! xxxx


I can't see where the power washer stopped. Truthfully your patio looks like the one at the back of my house. But mine also has patches of green on the bricks. It's time to trim the lilacs to let some light onto the patio.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going. The highway is closed between two of the towns that I have to travel through. Hopefully I won't be backed up for too long and there really isn't a good path around that section.
Everyone have a happy Thursday.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


Congratulations to the two great aunts! Close enough to get a cuddle?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Don't forget to stop and smell the roses sometime Polly, don't get yourself all frazzled!! xxxx


You can't miss my roses. They grew so tall and heavy that they pulled the wood off the wall and fell across my doorway. I kept meaning to get a photo but never did. Sorry. They're on their way out now and need cutting back carefully as more are coming out.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I had a long spell of not wanting to go out of the house, it's passing now. I just need to get meeting up with people I haven't seen in ages. A


I'd love to meet up. I just don't fancy going into central London by train etc.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I hope MrB is better now. How is he getting blisters on his leg? Is something applying pressure?


Diabetes cause my mother's blisters.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's another gorgeous day here. I have the twins in an hour, so the park is likely to be favourite.


----------



## SaxonLady

Looks like dinosaurs rule in Merlin's house.


----------



## SaxonLady

They have their Dad's, and granddad's and great grandad's hair!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I had a long spell of not wanting to go out of the house, it's passing now. I just need to get meeting up with people I haven't seen in ages. A


Me, me, me!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It is very still and very muggy outside. Thunderstorms are supposed to be coming at lunchtime.
> I arrived at work yesterday morning and everyone was already there! Apparently an emergency was called after 9pm the night before. I was already in bed so no one could contact me. Everyone was to be at work at 7 am to deal with the emergency. It took until after lunchtime to get everything sorted, and I looked after the regular beeps until everyone was available. Over 300 of our employees were affected. And we never fixed the cause, so it could happen again.
> My cotton cardi has the 2nd sleeve half done. Then I get to pick up a million stitches around the fronts and neck.
> Knit Night tonight, so I won't be making a new thread tonight. I have no idea what I will be taking to Knit Night. Most of my projects are now up to the "I must concentrate" stage. The last time I took something that I ended up ripping out on Friday.


Hope you didn't get a slap on the wrist for not being there at 7 am!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Why something meaningful? Find something enjoyable. :sm09:


But so much 'meaningful' stuff that needs doing. I get a bit overwhelmed if I leave things for too long!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> But liquid Band-aids won't stop a knitting needle, would it?


I've never used it - or even seen it for that matter but I would think if you painted on a couple of layers it might be ok?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I can't see where the power washer stopped. Truthfully your patio looks like the one at the back of my house. But mine also has patches of green on the bricks. It's time to trim the lilacs to let some light onto the patio.


The slabs got power wash, the red patio didn't!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going. The highway is closed between two of the towns that I have to travel through. Hopefully I won't be backed up for too long and there really isn't a good path around that section.
> Everyone have a happy Thursday.


Hope you got there safely dear!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Looks like dinosaurs rule in Merlin's house.


What gorgeous boys!! Who is who?


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> I bought bandaids but every time I wash my hands they come off. Just when I hit the right spot. I may have gotten the tick from my yard because there's a deer path next to the lawn and deer carry ticks or dog brought one in in her fur or at the field when we emptied the rv or at mom's lawn when the guy mowed or on things brought from rv and put on my deck.
> 
> I've confused my baby sweater texture ...there are 3 top mid and lower but did my best to figure it out.
> I'm so overwhelmed I'm batty. I drove off with my library book on my car hood and it fell off a long way from home. Son had to go into traffic to fetch it funny was it landed right next to the double yellow line on a 4 lane road (2 in each direction) and only the corner where it probably landed was a bit wrinkled. If it landed any where in the lane it would have been crushed. And I went so far before it fell and I noticed it.
> Too much on my mind. I have 17 things on my list to do, some minor like wash the microwave some important like pay the property taxes. I took a few off and added a few. Can't get much done. Today I did laundry and dishes. Finished paying bills on the phone went with son for dinner and got a new toilet handle. Only fun was talking to a friend and chatting with you all. I did some knitting but still a lot to do before my friend comes to get it in about 2 weeks. Sooo here I go to take care of the cats and knit it's 1:40 am so no t much time before I conk out.


Oh, Polly, my heart goes out to you with all you've got going on. Sending many warm and healing and comforting hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Not sure what it was, looked up Dr Google & it said maybe because his leg is swelling or his Diabetes. He has to go back Monday. He is still getting over his fall, got so many bruises. We are both safer at home


nitz8catz said:


> I hope MrB is better now. How is he getting blisters on his leg? Is something applying pressure?


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1094758374050083&id=995013514024570
> 
> If it will let you follow this link... I just.. I can't get over this cats expression. It's crazy ????


Too funny! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I'm thinking that's what's wrong, it was only one blister but about 4cm across.


SaxonLady said:


> Diabetes cause my mother's blisters.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk. Off to the house this morning to meet up with a boiler man, we need to move and perhaps get a new boiler and then going to look at kitchens before a bit of shopping, then have to pick up Panda from the garage. Busy day ahead. You all have a good one. xx


I hope all goes smoothly with all your tasks and errands today. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I'll be in touch! Just drove by your house coming back from Sevenoaks. Had a lovely drive but could not find anywhere to stop for coffee which didn't involve lots of walking for me! We came home instead.


London Girl said:


> Me, me, me!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, what a wonderful day!! Congrats on becoming a great aunt to little Lorena Star!! Sooooo glad you got those wipers fixed!!! xxxxx


Ditto from me. Congratulations! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

They all ok gorgeous! What is it with dinosaurs my GSs all to have so many tops with them on. I recently bought my DD a duvet set, it had pink dinosaurs on it, the boys love it.


SaxonLady said:


> Looks like dinosaurs rule in Merlin's house.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Great mental picture of you, the ladies and the goats all squashing into your car!!! Have a lovely day, it sounds like fun!! xxxx


Yes, it does sound like lots of fun. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I’ve not been around, our internet always seems to be acting strange when I go on KP, I have had a busy week or so. Not been feeling great but making myself do things. Last Sunday my Oscar & Felix were christened. I was dreading it as we were providing lunch for the church congregation plus our invited guests. Anyway by the time I got to the church with the boys it was all set up. My DD certainly has some great friends. The service was lovely, it was very child friendly. The boys were very good, F was very worried as he hates his hair washed, but he coped with coaxing from his godmother Claire. My brother came with his daughters, it’s a long time since I saw them all. I have just got back from a ‘Bubble run’ the kids all did it. Starting out in white t shirts they walked about 5k arriving at certain points there were loads of bubble to go through. The kids all I’ve it. When they got back they all look like the Shreck family. Oscar was totally green, all over his body, F had the greenest legs & face but said it was ok as green is his favourite colour. We went out for lunch having changed all the clothes, the people in the restaurant thought it was funny when the green family arrived. We are just hoping that they might change colour by tomorrow, I left them to go home for a bath. June you will have to have a go, the girls said it was much more fun than the colour run. Well I think that’s enough from me, love to you all. Xx. Ps AND I’ve been knitting!!


----------



## LondonChris

I just found this huge message that I don’t seem to have sent. It’s mainly about the bubble run.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Looks like dinosaurs rule in Merlin's house.


Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I've never used it - or even seen it for that matter but I would think if you painted on a couple of layers it might be ok?


I use super glue. It works great on finger splits, etc. Had a lot of finger splits going on when we were packing and unpacking. All that paper for wrapping things and the cardboard boxes. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off with some of the Creative Chaos group to visit an angora goat farm. Wonder how many I can get in the car? (Goats that is as well as 3 passengers)
> 
> Had fun at WI last night did a bit more glass fusing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


Give your passengers some bus fare and you'll get more goats in. :sm23: You might have to sell the car after as you won't get rid of the smell. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Oh, sorry that you might need a new boiler right away.
> 
> "Boiler on prescription"?


Well it was getting on a bit and noisy. As it was sited in the kitchen would have been in the way when we renewed the kitchen so but the bullet and will be getting a new one sited outside. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Back at last from our busy morning. Have arranged to have a new boiler installed, had a look around at some more kitchens, done some shopping, had dinner out and picked Panda up from the garage, he passed his MOT with flying colours and measured up for some curtains. Now back in the lodge having a well earned sit down. Might get some knitting done tonight. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've been thinking today is sunday! Why I should think that I don't know. I've come home, been to take yellow roses to Albert and done an Asda shop. Made my dinner and fell asleep in the chair. It's a beautiful day, and rain was forecast all day. But we only got a sprinkle. I'm not going back to Stephens until Sunday because it's Richards graduation on Monday and Matthew and I are going to see if we can see him in his cap and gown.

I couldn't get Matthew exactly what he wanted for one of his birthday prezzies but I think it will be ok, with what I got. That's a week come Friday. When I left this morning, Richard was doing something to his CV I wish wish wish, he'd find a job. I know when Stephen graduated at 21 it was 9mths before he got a job. I think times are much harder now. I remember leaving school on the Friday and had an interview on the Saturday and started work in a department store (COOP) on the Monday, life was so simple then. I remember I got $3.25 a week and had to give it to my step mother and she gave me 50p to get through the week and I had to pay my bus fares out of it. She was a bit tight. I never forgot.

Anyway, that's all for now. I love yawl. Josephine hope you enjoyed your goat and Rebecca I hope you are still enjoying you hold. And any body else, doing anything else. ????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I don't know that one lol ???? but I'll sing anything you want... Problem is you'd have to hear it ????


You could sing to us in our KP WATTSAPP using the recorder


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!


Well done Lorena star....photos soon please


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Looks like dinosaurs rule in Merlin's house.


Lovely boys, are they dinosaur crazy?


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I just found this huge message that I don't seem to have sent. It's mainly about the bubble run.


You did you did you did ????Join the loony club.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Not sure what it was, looked up Dr Google & it said maybe because his leg is swelling or his Diabetes. He has to go back Monday. He is still getting over his fall, got so many bruises. We are both safer at home


I completely understand how it is tempting to think like that in the circs but maybe not so good for your mental health in the long run? Hope to see you soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I use super glue. It works great on finger splits, etc. Had a lot of finger splits going on when we were packing and unpacking. All that paper for wrapping things and the cardboard boxes. xxxooo


That's a good idea Pam, nothing gets that off!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Give your passengers some bus fare and you'll get more goats in. :sm23: You might have to sell the car after as you won't get rid of the smell. xx


....and it might be a bit hairy!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it was getting on a bit and noisy. As it was sited in the kitchen would have been in the way when we renewed the kitchen so but the bullet and will be getting a new one sited outside. xx


You can have a boiler outside??!!! Sounds like a great idea for saving space and no danger of fumes inside!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Back at last from our busy morning. Have arranged to have a new boiler installed, had a look around at some more kitchens, done some shopping, had dinner out and picked Panda up from the garage, he passed his MOT with flying colours and measured up for some curtains. Now back in the lodge having a well earned sit down. Might get some knitting done tonight. xx


How on earth did you get Panda to measure up for curtains? Brilliant idea!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've been thinking today is sunday! Why I should think that I don't know. I've come home, been to take yellow roses to Albert and done an Asda shop. Made my dinner and fell asleep in the chair. It's a beautiful day, and rain was forecast all day. But we only got a sprinkle. I'm not going back to Stephens until Sunday because it's Richards graduation on Monday and Matthew and I are going to see if we can see him in his cap and gown.
> 
> I couldn't get Matthew exactly what he wanted for one of his birthday prezzies but I think it will be ok, with what I got. That's a week come Friday. When I left this morning, Richard was doing something to his CV I wish wish wish, he'd find a job. I know when Stephen graduated at 21 it was 9mths before he got a job. I think times are much harder now. I remember leaving school on the Friday and had an interview on the Saturday and started work in a department store (COOP) on the Monday, life was so simple then. I remember I got $3.25 a week and had to give it to my step mother and she gave me 50p to get through the week and I had to pay my bus fares out of it. She was a bit tight. I never forgot.
> 
> Anyway, that's all for now. I love yawl. Josephine hope you enjoyed your goat and Rebecca I hope you are still enjoying you hold. And any body else, doing anything else. ????


No, I'm doing nothing!!!

Sam was temping for ages before she got a job worthy of her degree, a job will come along for him, just a case of fitting him into a Richard shaped hole!! I also remember the days of easy jobs, if you got through the interview, you then only had to prove you could do the job and behave yourself! On the other hand, I had to sit 3 exams in one day for my Post Office job, now all you have to do is be breathing!!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You can have a boiler outside??!!! Sounds like a great idea for saving space and no danger of fumes inside!! xxxx


Yes apparently it's the in thing these days, it's in a plastic box all insulated and waterproof. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How on earth did you get Panda to measure up for curtains? Brilliant idea!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


My Panda is very clever. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes apparently it's the in thing these days, it's in a plastic box all insulated and waterproof. xxxx


Clever stuff!! Round here someone would probably disconnect it and pinch it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My Panda is very clever. xxxx :sm23:


So it would seem!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Yaaay. Working wipers!!! Thank your awesome nephew from all of us. We really didn't want to see you having an accident because you couldn't see in the rain.
> Is that the same nephew that fixed your wipers or another?
> Congratulations on Lorena Star. (Lovely name)


Different nephew he has 3 girls now!! And I will it rained when I went to check on my mom so they work just fine!!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Congratulations to the two great aunts! Close enough to get a cuddle?


Yes they are within 5 minutes of my house!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You can have a boiler outside??!!! Sounds like a great idea for saving space and no danger of fumes inside!! xxxx


Ours here are all outside. We have two heat pumps and two swamp coolers (one each on both side of the house). The shop has two swamp coolers and the hangar has one. They work great. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Different nephew he has 3 girls now!! And I will it rained when I went to check on my mom so they work just fine!!


Great they are working now. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Soft kitty, warm kitty
> Little ball of fur
> Happy kitty, sleepy kitty
> Purr, purr, purr


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> I use super glue. It works great on finger splits, etc. Had a lot of finger splits going on when we were packing and unpacking. All that paper for wrapping things and the cardboard boxes. xxxooo


I usually do too, I can usually find that in the house easier than band aids lol. But then everyone looks at me like I'm nuts! ... Ikr! Me?!? Nuts... LoL ????????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Looks like dinosaurs rule in Merlin's house.


Awwwwwww????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I was on and off this morning. But DSIL arrived with the gks. He took LM into town to get haircuts and gs2 jet washed our patio. Never realu,ed how dirty it was.
> After they went we were off yo the garden centre, supermarket and bought fish and chips on the way home.
> Now completely stuffed.
> WI this evening so......it is definitely WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxxx
> 
> Ps Mav just spun a scrapy rolag and it's not turned out to bad.


That's so lovely ????


----------



## Miss Pam

Love it! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I usually do too, I can usually find that in the house easier than band aids lol. But then everyone looks at me like I'm nuts! ... Ikr! Me?!? Nuts... LoL ????????


No, not nuts! It works great! :sm01: xxxoo


----------



## London Girl

Hahaha, I love it!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello everyone. I am enjoying a beautiful day weatherwise. Did you ever have a day where all your appointments and errands ran smoothly. I had a terrific day today and accomplished everything I set out to do in a timely manner. I had left over time and stopped at the thrift store. I looked for June, but they said she was slacking off in the back room. ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I am enjoying a beautiful day weatherwise. Did you ever have a day where all your appointments and errands ran smoothly. I had a terrific day today and accomplished everything I set out to do in a timely manner. I had left over time and stopped at the thrift store. I looked for June, but they said she was slacking off in the back room. ????????????????


So pleased you've had a wonderful day where everything has gone right, they don't happen very often. xx


----------



## linkan

A moment of cuteness.. her 2 month pics. She got her shots today ????
She is 13lbs. now????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased you've had a wonderful day where everything has gone right, they don't happen very often. xx


Ditto from me, jinx. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> A moment of cuteness.. her 2 month pics. She got her shots today ????
> She is 13lbs. now????


And adorable! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> A moment of cuteness.. her 2 month pics. She got her shots today ????
> She is 13lbs. now????


I need to hold herrrrrr!!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I need to hold herrrrrr!!


Yes you do!!!!!???? She is so snuggly and sweet. And I can already tell she recognizes me ???? makes me happy.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> And adorable! xxxooo


Thanks, I'm in love ❣????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks, I'm in love ❣????


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dampish Norfolk. Had a lot of rain in the last 12 hours and not sure which way it's going to go today. Off to do some more house shopping this afternoon and try and set up a meeting with a kitchen designer. Other odds and ends to do as well. I think DH will be happier when all our stuff is delivered as I will be too busy unpacking to spend money. (In his dreams). Knitting is getting very neglected at the moment, only managing a few rows a day. Have a great day it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Your photo reminded me of my friend told me he had a friend who liked wild flowers but her hub wanted to mow them down. I have a patch of fine light green weeds that are sooo pretty. Son says cut them because they are weeds but I want them because they are so pretty.


Plants are only weeds, if they aren't wanted. Just tell your son that you want those plants, therefore they aren't weeds, and they are pretty!


----------



## London Girl

Hahaha, love that Ange!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I am enjoying a beautiful day weatherwise. Did you ever have a day where all your appointments and errands ran smoothly. I had a terrific day today and accomplished everything I set out to do in a timely manner. I had left over time and stopped at the thrift store. I looked for June, but they said she was slacking off in the back room. ????????????????


Yep, feet up, tea in one hand, magazine in the other!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Did you get any bargains? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> A moment of cuteness.. her 2 month pics. She got her shots today ????
> She is 13lbs. now????


Awww, so lovely, she does seem to be a very happy, smiley baby, although I expect she has her moments!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dampish Norfolk. Had a lot of rain in the last 12 hours and not sure which way it's going to go today. Off to do some more house shopping this afternoon and try and set up a meeting with a kitchen designer. Other odds and ends to do as well. I think DH will be happier when all our stuff is delivered as I will be too busy unpacking to spend money. (In his dreams). Knitting is getting very neglected at the moment, only managing a few rows a day. Have a great day it's nearly weekend. xx


You're getting there, although I expect progress feels very slow. Give it a couple of weeks and it'll be like you never lived anywhere else!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You're getting there, although I expect progress feels very slow. Give it a couple of weeks and it'll be like you never lived anywhere else!! xxxx


You reckon? Think it will take a lot longer than that, boiler being done in about a fortnight but don't know how long the kitchen will take. Not even considered the garden yet although DH must buy a lawn mower soon. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You reckon? Think it will take a lot longer than that, boiler being done in about a fortnight but don't know how long the kitchen will take. Not even considered the garden yet although DH must buy a lawn mower soon. xxxx


I expect the lawn feels like it's low on the priority list but at this time of the year, you'll have a meadow in no time if it doesn't get cut!! There must be so much going round and round in your head so you must take time out to knit and relax, Londy's orders!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). The sky is still grey-blue. We had thunder yesterday, but not much rain fell.
I got caught in a phishing attack at work. So I had to have an interview to explain why I clicked on a link sent from someone that I receive emails from on a regular basis. Apparently the lady's email was infected and she sent emails to everyone on her contact list. No one from security stopped it, so I have to wonder if this was yet another security test. Well I failed. After about half hour grilling, my sentence is to take the security course again. I am so glad I'm on vacation for 2 weeks now. I also had a headache yesterday from all the heat and humidity which I'm sure didn't help anything.
I couldn't concentrate on the tiny stitches of my socks at Knit Night, so I grabbed a couple balls of acrylic and started a brioche cowl. No pattern, I was just playing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You reckon? Think it will take a lot longer than that, boiler being done in about a fortnight but don't know how long the kitchen will take. Not even considered the garden yet although DH must buy a lawn mower soon. xxxx





London Girl said:


> I expect the lawn feels like it's low on the priority list but at this time of the year, you'll have a meadow in no time if it doesn't get cut!! There must be so much going round and round in your head so you must take time out to knit and relax, Londy's orders!! xxxx


Definitely what Londy said. Knit and relax.
You can always eat out while you are working on the kitchen, yes?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dampish Norfolk. Had a lot of rain in the last 12 hours and not sure which way it's going to go today. Off to do some more house shopping this afternoon and try and set up a meeting with a kitchen designer. Other odds and ends to do as well. I think DH will be happier when all our stuff is delivered as I will be too busy unpacking to spend money. (In his dreams). Knitting is getting very neglected at the moment, only managing a few rows a day. Have a great day it's nearly weekend. xx


That's the lovely thing about knitting, it will still be sitting there when you want to pick it up again. (Unless you've packed it to move again)
I'm doing the countdown to the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> A moment of cuteness.. her 2 month pics. She got her shots today ????
> She is 13lbs. now????


What a cute smile.
I love that background. It's a great idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I am enjoying a beautiful day weatherwise. Did you ever have a day where all your appointments and errands ran smoothly. I had a terrific day today and accomplished everything I set out to do in a timely manner. I had left over time and stopped at the thrift store. I looked for June, but they said she was slacking off in the back room. ????????????????


Usually my best days are when NOTHING happens. :sm17: 
I'm glad you had a good day and the weather cooperated.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I expect the lawn feels like it's low on the priority list but at this time of the year, you'll have a meadow in no time if it doesn't get cut!! There must be so much going round and round in your head so you must take time out to knit and relax, Londy's orders!! xxxx


Yes ma'am will do, but not at the moment, dinner to get then we are off out. Furniture is coming between 11 and 1 on Monday. Grass is not my problem. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I use super glue. It works great on finger splits, etc. Had a lot of finger splits going on when we were packing and unpacking. All that paper for wrapping things and the cardboard boxes. xxxooo





linkan said:


> I usually do too, I can usually find that in the house easier than band aids lol. But then everyone looks at me like I'm nuts! ... Ikr! Me?!? Nuts... LoL ????????


Just be careful using super glue on cuts unless they are completely clean. I used it on a cut on the back of my hand that I had injured while trying to retrieve my oil cap from my engine. Apparently super glue will seal any contaminants into the wound as well so it will get infected. That's what happened to mine.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely what Londy said. Knit and relax.
> You can always eat out while you are working on the kitchen, yes?


Must admit I'm getting a bit fed up of eating out, apart from the not having to cook it bit. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Love it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's the lovely thing about knitting, it will still be sitting there when you want to pick it up again. (Unless you've packed it to move again)
> I'm doing the countdown to the weekend.


Knitting will be close to hand and by Monday night we will have some chairs to sit in. Enjoy your two weeks off. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Ours here are all outside. We have two heat pumps and two swamp coolers (one each on both side of the house). The shop has two swamp coolers and the hangar has one. They work great. :sm24: xxxooo


I have never heard an evaporative cooler called a swamp cooler. 
The building at work uses "swamp coolers" with water drawn from Lake Ontario.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm trying to figure out how a signal boosting app would get a better signal. I can't figure it out, but I'm glad it's working for you.


I don't knowhowit works either, but I got through the other night. Then a physical Booster arrived yesterday, that SIL ordered, and that also worked, So DD& SIL have better connectivity. I only really need it, when we go and visit them, in the Black Hole! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No, I'm doing nothing!!!
> 
> Sam was temping for ages before she got a job worthy of her degree, a job will come along for him, just a case of fitting him into a Richard shaped hole!! I also remember the days of easy jobs, if you got through the interview, you then only had to prove you could do the job and behave yourself! On the other hand, I had to sit 3 exams in one day for my Post Office job, now all you have to do is be breathing!!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


We had a lady in the file room for years before she got a job that fit her university degree. As she said, you have to get money to pay the rent somehow. So you take what you can get to get in the door then work up from there as soon as there is an opening.
It went to university first, did not complete my degree (ran out of money), then went to college to get a diploma. When I was in college, we had employers come to a job fair in our college to hire us before we had finished our education. I had a job before my final exams after just an oral exam.
The employment environment has change entirely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Back at last from our busy morning. Have arranged to have a new boiler installed, had a look around at some more kitchens, done some shopping, had dinner out and picked Panda up from the garage, he passed his MOT with flying colours and measured up for some curtains. Now back in the lodge having a well earned sit down. Might get some knitting done tonight. xx





London Girl said:


> How on earth did you get Panda to measure up for curtains? Brilliant idea!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


And I thought that Panda was getting measured for curtains.
(I've actually thought of measuring my Kona for curtains. It's big enough for taking a nap in when the back seats are down) :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't knowhowit works either, but I got through the other night. Then a physical Booster arrived yesterday, that SIL ordered, and that also worked, So DD& SIL have better connectivity. I only really need it, when we go and visit them, in the Black Hole! ????


I'm glad it worked so you can keep in touch.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Glad CBD is working for Bella, I wonder if I could run down the stairs after a few drops of that?!! xxx





nitz8catz said:


> Only one way to find out.


I am going to be ordering some very soon, so I will let you know how much it helps me! I hope it stopsome getting so exhausted, whenever I try to get anything done!????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Must admit I'm getting a bit fed up of eating out, apart from the not having to cook it bit. xx


When we renovated our kitchen, we had to eat out for two months or cook outside on the barbeque. I was sooo happy when we could finally cook in our own kitchen again. So I understand.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I was on and off this morning. But DSIL arrived with the gks. He took LM into town to get haircuts and gs2 jet washed our patio. Never realu,ed how dirty it was.
> After they went we were off yo the garden centre, supermarket and bought fish and chips on the way home.
> Now completely stuffed.
> WI this evening so......it is definitely WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxxx
> 
> Ps Mav just spun a scrapy rolag and it's not turned out to bad.


Looking good! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

My place of work is continuing their push to make all their employees take public transit to work. Several of the parking places are now dedicated to electric vehicles. That is in addition to 1/4 of all parking spots now being dedicated to visitors and not available to employees. Already some employees have been in trouble from having to circle for a long time to find a parking spot.
I could fix this easily. Give all your employees a free public transit pass. The ones that can use it, will.
I need to go now. The highway will be light today as I don't think anyone works in Toronto on Friday.
Have a great day.
I'll try to set up the new thread TONIGHT.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). The sky is still grey-blue. We had thunder yesterday, but not much rain fell.
> I got caught in a phishing attack at work. So I had to have an interview to explain why I clicked on a link sent from someone that I receive emails from on a regular basis. Apparently the lady's email was infected and she sent emails to everyone on her contact list. No one from security stopped it, so I have to wonder if this was yet another security test. Well I failed. After about half hour grilling, my sentence is to take the security course again. I am so glad I'm on vacation for 2 weeks now. I also had a headache yesterday from all the heat and humidity which I'm sure didn't help anything.
> I couldn't concentrate on the tiny stitches of my socks at Knit Night, so I grabbed a couple balls of acrylic and started a brioche cowl. No pattern, I was just playing.


Oh that was mean to punish you when it wasn't your fault, shame on them! Still, I assume that while you're doing the security course again, you won't be working, please don't tell me you have to do it in your own time?!!! Couldn't see your pictures, they didn't open!! xxxx Edit, OK they have appeared now!!!


----------



## Xiang

[SaxonLady]I've moved from sodukos to online jigsaws. I get totally lost in them, and then regret the wasted time![/quote]



grandma susan said:


> No time is wasted if you are enjoying what you are doing , we are all entitled to "me time".....you very rarely have it.


Well said Susan, and it is very true! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). The sky is still grey-blue. We had thunder yesterday, but not much rain fell.
> I got caught in a phishing attack at work. So I had to have an interview to explain why I clicked on a link sent from someone that I receive emails from on a regular basis. Apparently the lady's email was infected and she sent emails to everyone on her contact list. No one from security stopped it, so I have to wonder if this was yet another security test. Well I failed. After about half hour grilling, my sentence is to take the security course again. I am so glad I'm on vacation for 2 weeks now. I also had a headache yesterday from all the heat and humidity which I'm sure didn't help anything.
> I couldn't concentrate on the tiny stitches of my socks at Knit Night, so I grabbed a couple balls of acrylic and started a brioche cowl. No pattern, I was just playing.


Love that brioche! I'll say it yet again.....I really must give that a try!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes ma'am will do, but not at the moment, dinner to get then we are off out. Furniture is coming between 11 and 1 on Monday. Grass is not my problem. xxxx


It might be when you can't see out the window cos the grass is so high and there are hyenas roaming about in it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Bet you can't wait to see your furniture again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And I thought that Panda was getting measured for curtains.
> (I've actually thought of measuring my Kona for curtains. It's big enough for taking a nap in when the back seats are down) :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


You've just brought back memories of cars we had that we took to Cornwall and slept in the back of in the 80s, good job we are short folks!! So funny, DH would sleep fully dressed in case of being disturbed! We had some fun doing that and it was quite exciting sometimes when we were parked where we shouldn't be!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am going to be ordering some very soon, so I will let you know how much it helps me! I hope it stopsome getting so exhausted, whenever I try to get anything done!????????


I would be hoping it would help the pain I get in my foot. It doesn't affect walking but by the end of the day it can be agony. Probably arthritis from breaking my ankle 13 years ago!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Okay it has been a busy day, got up took my Equinox over to my sisters house and guess what my awesome nephew fixed my windshield wipers yaaaaaaaay, and we bought new living room furniture and Michael even found a bed that he promised he would sleep in if we got it for him and decorated it just like theirs, then I got a call from our nephew and he said they were in the hospital 2 hours later baby Lorena Star arrive weighing 5lbs 15oz and 17 inches long awesome!!!





jollypolly said:


> Congratulations lovely name for a lovely baby.


That is excellent, congratulations to the new parents and to you on the arrival of another great niece! I also agree with Polly, on the beautiful name for the little girl. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Yes!!! Bet it takes less time to dry too.


That is 4 positives! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I bought bandaids but every time I wash my hands they come off. Just when I hit the right spot. I may have gotten the tick from my yard because there's a deer path next to the lawn and deer carry ticks or dog brought one in in her fur or at the field when we emptied the rv or at mom's lawn when the guy mowed or on things brought from rv and put on my deck.
> 
> I've confused my baby sweater texture ...there are 3 top mid and lower but did my best to figure it out.
> I'm so overwhelmed I'm batty. I drove off with my library book on my car hood and it fell off a long way from home. Son had to go into traffic to fetch it funny was it landed right next to the double yellow line on a 4 lane road (2 in each direction) and only the corner where it probably landed was a bit wrinkled. If it landed any where in the lane it would have been crushed. And I went so far before it fell and I noticed it.
> Too much on my mind. I have 17 things on my list to do, some minor like wash the microwave some important like pay the property taxes. I took a few off and added a few. Can't get much done. Today I did laundry and dishes. Finished paying bills on the phone went with son for dinner and got a new toilet handle. Only fun was talking to a friend and chatting with you all. I did some knitting but still a lot to do before my friend comes to get it in about 2 weeks. Sooo here I go to take care of the cats and knit it's 1:40 am so no t much time before I conk out.


Polly, it. really sounds to me, like you expect far too much of yourself! One really should allow some relaxation time, about every 4 hours, during daylight hours; or if you run into the night hours, continue with the 15 minute breaks, every 4 hours! In those breaks, do whatever you want too, as long as it doesn't feel like work! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I hope I don't lose you when you start a new thread.


Look in your private messages, as I think Mav will let you know that way! I think I asked her to let me know that way also, because I don't often check my emails, because the overwhelm me! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1094758374050083&id=995013514024570
> 
> If it will let you follow this link... I just.. I can't get over this cats expression. It's crazy ????


That cat really does not like having that sock, and whatever might be under it, on that foot! 
I have never seen a cat deliberately make an expression like that! Perhaps it is learning from the family it lives with!
Mav, you are a cat person, have any of your cats ever deliberately done that kind of disapproving expression?


----------



## London Girl

Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off some of the Creative Chaos group to visit an angora goat farm. Wonder how many I can get in the car? (Goats that is as well as 3 passengers)
> 
> Had fun at WI last night did a bit more glass fusing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


If the goats want to go with you, they will fit in any space you have, or perhaps do multiple visits, and get one at a time! Gooks can be such fun, but watchout for yourgarden. Goats are. renowned for eating anything! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So you didn't watch The Big Bang Theory on TV then? You missed a treat, so funny!! xxxx


I loved it, but didn't get to watch it often. Now I have the same problem with "Young Sheldon"!
Sometimes I would like DH to work an evening shift, somewhere not to dangerous! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:

I have just found this series on Netflix, so guess what I am watching now!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Don't forget to stop and smell the roses sometime Polly, don't get yourself all frazzled!! xxxx


Great suggestion Polly, Whatever isn't done this week, will wait for you! Have a day off and go for a picnic somewhere, with a friend, r with your son; it will be nice and relaxing! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It might be when you can't see out the window cos the grass is so high and there are hyenas roaming about in it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Bet you can't wait to see your furniture again!! xxxx


It'll be nice to have a chair to sit in when we are at the house, mind you we will be all the time from Monday. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


One happy little boy. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk. Off to the house this morning to meet up with a boiler man, we need to move and perhaps get a new boiler and then going to look at kitchens before a bit of shopping, then have to pick up Panda from the garage. Busy day ahead. You all have a good one. xx


I'm hoping you had a great day, and don't need to replace too much, unless you are wanting to replace these things! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


He is gorgeous! I'm guessing that is the good genes, that you passed down the live! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday. What a great looking happy young man.


London Girl said:


> Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> He is gorgeous! I'm guessing that is the good genes, that you passed down the live! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Thank you, I like to think so! Happy to say that although I may be a _little_ biased, I think that all my children are extremely beautiful/handsome!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday. What a great looking happy young man.


Isn't he just? Haven't seen him or his sister - or their dad for 2 and a half years!!! :sm03: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I had a long spell of not wanting to go out of the house, it's passing now. I just need to get meeting up with people I haven't seen in ages. A


I often feel like that also, but I know that if I allow myself to stay home once, from my 2 activities, it will be much easier for me to stay home, the next time I don't want to leave the house. Something else that helps me to go out. when I want to stay home; is that DH actually points out why I joined the two groups, to begin with, and unless I am sick, he is really encouraging, in getting me to go out!
I am so happy for you, now that you are not isolating yourself, and am beginning to get out again! I have sent some encouraging energy, to help you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> The goats would be willing to climb on top of everyone.


They would, and they do ...... with great agility too! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, you have to keep putting on new band-aids. Even the "waterproof" ones don't seem to handle handwashing. But I still find them the best things for keeping the needle from hitting the puncture spot.
> I can't tell you how many times I've driven off with my travel mug on top my car. I have a metal one with lots of dings in it.
> You made a list. That's a great start.
> Laundry is an all day event for me. I usually do knitting while waiting for the machines to finish their cycles. Not much point in starting any other task or the laundry will be sitting in the machines for hours.
> We need a new toilet handle. We have a toilet handle with a round plastic end going into a square ceramic hole in the tank. The handle spins in the hole a lot but I haven't been able to find a handle with a square end.


What about if you get a Square of wood, to fit into the square hole of tank, then drill a hole, to fit the handle, then the problem would be fixed, possibly! xoxoxo :sm23: :sm23:
ps:- a rubber seal, to go on the square block, might make it stay in also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope MrB is better now. How is he getting blisters on his leg? Is something applying pressure?


That is exactly what I was wondering, and did the doctor ask about the possible cause? Could it have been a bite from something? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going. The highway is closed between two of the towns that I have to travel through. Hopefully I won't be backed up for too long and there really isn't a good path around that section.
> Everyone have a happy Thursday.


I hope you didn't have too much trouble getting to work earlier, and the same for the trip home. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> You can't miss my roses. They grew so tall and heavy that they pulled the wood off the wall and fell across my doorway. I kept meaning to get a photo but never did. Sorry. They're on their way out now and need cutting back carefully as more are coming out.


They will be back. DD 4 has some beautiful roses, at the house It was great being with them for the last few days! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Diabetes cause my mother's blisters.


Ah ......... I forgot about that connection! :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's another gorgeous day here. I have the twins in an hour, so the park is likely to be favourite.


Have a wonderful time with them, and I hope the sunshine lasts for you!
While we were at DD4's, We had beautiful sunshine, forthe first day, then the remainder of the time, we had a lot of rain. SIL was actually contacted, and given Tuesday off, due to the amount of rain, on that day; and the next two days were intermittent rain! It is just good that their house is really big, and the children had plenty of room to play, without being in their mother's pocket! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Looks like dinosaurs rule in Merlin's house.


Great photo, of great boys! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> They have their Dad's, and granddad's and great grandad's hair!


They are very fortunate bogs, and others will be jealous of them, as they get older! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I've never used it - or even seen it for that matter but I would think if you painted on a couple of layers it might be ok?


Like nail polish? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Not sure what it was, looked up Dr Google & it said maybe because his leg is swelling or his Diabetes. He has to go back Monday. He is still getting over his fall, got so many bruises. We are both safer at home


Does he have a problem with Oedeama in his legs?


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I'll be in touch! Just drove by your house coming back from Sevenoaks. Had a lovely drive but could not find anywhere to stop for coffee which didn't involve lots of walking for me! We came home instead.


You could have had coffee with June, if she was home! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> They all ok gorgeous! What is it with dinosaurs my GSs all to have so many tops with them on. I recently bought my DD a duvet set, it had pink dinosaurs on it, the boys love it.


some of my DGD'S had a craze on dinosaurs a few years ago, now they have a craze on Harry Potter! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). The sky is still grey-blue. We had thunder yesterday, but not much rain fell.
> I got caught in a phishing attack at work. So I had to have an interview to explain why I clicked on a link sent from someone that I receive emails from on a regular basis. Apparently the lady's email was infected and she sent emails to everyone on her contact list. No one from security stopped it, so I have to wonder if this was yet another security test. Well I failed. After about half hour grilling, my sentence is to take the security course again. I am so glad I'm on vacation for 2 weeks now. I also had a headache yesterday from all the heat and humidity which I'm sure didn't help anything.
> I couldn't concentrate on the tiny stitches of my socks at Knit Night, so I grabbed a couple balls of acrylic and started a brioche cowl. No pattern, I was just playing.


Good morning. Sorry you had such a crazy day at work yesterday. I hope today is better and so glad you've got the next two weeks off. Enjoy that time. I like the looks of your new cowl. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Just be careful using super glue on cuts unless they are completely clean. I used it on a cut on the back of my hand that I had injured while trying to retrieve my oil cap from my engine. Apparently super glue will seal any contaminants into the wound as well so it will get infected. That's what happened to mine.


Good thought. Will keep that in mind in the future. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I just found this huge message that I don't seem to have sent. It's mainly about the bubble run.


Don't worry about it Chris, I have found posts that I have written, but then forgotten to post, usually the next day, and usually forgotten because I had allowed myself to become exhausted, because I was trying to do too much, in one day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have never heard an evaporative cooler called a swamp cooler.
> The building at work uses "swamp coolers" with water drawn from Lake Ontario.


I had never heard of them either until we moved here. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Give your passengers some bus fare and you'll get more goats in. :sm23: You might have to sell the car after as you won't get rid of the smell. xx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it was getting on a bit and noisy. As it was sited in the kitchen would have been in the way when we renewed the kitchen so but the bullet and will be getting a new one sited outside. xx


Now are all perfect reasons for getting a new boiler. Is your boiler the same as the hot water system, that we have here, or does the boiler havesomething to do with heating the entire house?


----------



## runflyski

nitz8catz said:


> Love it.


Ha! Am I the only one who read YAM instead of YARN?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


Happy Birthday to little Theo! Can't believe he's 3 already. Yes, he's very gorgeous! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

I'm going to have the go to bed, my brain is slowly stopping, and not making it easy for me to write anything, so I will go to bed, so my brain can recuperate, and catch up with itself! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> What gorgeous boys!! Who is who?


Going down in age, right to left, Harley, Aiden and Hunter.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Like nail polish? :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You could have had coffee with June, if she was home! xoxoxo


Yes, we could have sat in the garden with our coffee!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> some of my DGD'S had a craze on dinosaurs a few years ago, now they have a craze on Harry Potter! xoxoxo


My dgd, who is due here any minute, is similarly afflicted!! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now are all perfect reasons for getting a new boiler. Is your boiler the same as the hot water system, that we have here, or does the boiler havesomething to do with heating the entire house?


They usually do over here!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Lovely boys, are they dinosaur crazy?


aren't all boys? They just happened to all be wearing dinosaur clothes that day.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You've just brought back memories of cars we had that we took to Cornwall and slept in the back of in the 80s, good job we are short folks!! So funny, DH would sleep fully dressed in case of being disturbed! We had some fun doing that and it was quite exciting sometimes when we were parked where we shouldn't be!!


Been there, done that!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


Yes he is. Time and I are not really friends any more.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). The sky is still grey-blue. We had thunder yesterday, but not much rain fell.
> I got caught in a phishing attack at work. So I had to have an interview to explain why I clicked on a link sent from someone that I receive emails from on a regular basis. Apparently the lady's email was infected and she sent emails to everyone on her contact list. No one from security stopped it, so I have to wonder if this was yet another security test. Well I failed. After about half hour grilling, my sentence is to take the security course again. I am so glad I'm on vacation for 2 weeks now. I also had a headache yesterday from all the heat and humidity which I'm sure didn't help anything.
> I couldn't concentrate on the tiny stitches of my socks at Knit Night, so I grabbed a couple balls of acrylic and started a brioche cowl. No pattern, I was just playing.


Save me a piece I'll be right there LoL ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


Oh my gosh he's so adorable ???????? look at that cute little face ❣
Happy birthday Theo????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've had a quiet lazy day, apart from washing my clothes, fighting with the squirrel, and ttdying out my pj drawer, and of course a long lounge in the bath. You may wonder about the squirrels...well I've told you I've got squirrel proof bird feeders. For...fat balls, seed and nuts. Well, all he does is open the top of the nuts and seed container and dives into them. Only the fat balls are safe. These feeders are nigh on $16 each, so what good are they. When I chase him he just looks at me like I'm stupid, well I suppose I am, if the contests between him and me. I say him...but there are three of them. I took a photo of when I got out of the bath and the containers were open again. They are very tough to open. I'll post you a picture, it's not very good but see if you can see what I'm talking about.

Marg is due back tonight so I may just see her tomorrow. I haven't seen Karen. I keep thinking its Saturday today, yesterday was Sunday so I'm working backwards. 

I'll see if I can post this picture


----------



## grandma susan

Here it is


----------



## grandma susan

I'm blowed if it's doing it again...


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Clever stuff!! Round here someone would probably disconnect it and pinch it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Ditto...if it's not theirs then they'll have it, round here.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I am enjoying a beautiful day weatherwise. Did you ever have a day where all your appointments and errands ran smoothly. I had a terrific day today and accomplished everything I set out to do in a timely manner. I had left over time and stopped at the thrift store. I looked for June, but they said she was slacking off in the back room. ????????????????


Glad you had a very good day today...did you see anything in the thrift stores hat you fancied?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> A moment of cuteness.. her 2 month pics. She got her shots today ????
> She is 13lbs. now????


She's got a Bonny pair of legs on her. She is just getting more cuter, Jen must be doing something right, she's beautiful


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). The sky is still grey-blue. We had thunder yesterday, but not much rain fell.
> I got caught in a phishing attack at work. So I had to have an interview to explain why I clicked on a link sent from someone that I receive emails from on a regular basis. Apparently the lady's email was infected and she sent emails to everyone on her contact list. No one from security stopped it, so I have to wonder if this was yet another security test. Well I failed. After about half hour grilling, my sentence is to take the security course again. I am so glad I'm on vacation for 2 weeks now. I also had a headache yesterday from all the heat and humidity which I'm sure didn't help anything.
> I couldn't concentrate on the tiny stitches of my socks at Knit Night, so I grabbed a couple balls of acrylic and started a brioche cowl. No pattern, I was just playing.


I quite fancy the chocolate... Mav be very careful please, you haven't got too long a time to wait until you retire and I don't want you to lose your pension over a silly thing like emails from friends. It's not worth it. Nothing to do with me, but....just saying...dos I luv ya


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> When we renovated our kitchen, we had to eat out for two months or cook outside on the barbeque. I was sooo happy when we could finally cook in our own kitchen again. So I understand.


Can you remember the three months it took for my kitchen, all you girls went through it all with me. I got really poorly in numerous black holes while this was going on. Dad and son did a good job but boy did I go through it.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


He's so much like Charlotte . What language does he speak? I would imagine both.


----------



## grandma susan

runflyski said:


> Ha! Am I the only one who read YAM instead of YARN?


Nope...I read it too, but I still thought it was good.


----------



## grandma susan

Xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Our Little Theo is 3 today, Isn't he gorgeous?! Where did that time go?!!


He is so cute!! Time has flown by!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> He's so much like Charlotte . What language does he speak? I would imagine both.


Just English, probably with an NZ twang from mum. They aren't learning Vietnamese, as far as I know. If I ever talk to DS again, I'll ask him!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Nope...I read it too, but I still thought it was good.


Soft Yam, warm Yam!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Testing


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Testing


Ooooh, yeah!! That looks yummy, well done you!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

This photo is not of squirrels as you probably have noticed. ???? It's what we had at s and b on Monday. Better than the squirrel hahaha


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Now are all perfect reasons for getting a new boiler. Is your boiler the same as the hot water system, that we have here, or does the boiler havesomething to do with heating the entire house?


Both actually.xx


----------



## jinx

yarn often looks like yam because the r n tend to make an m. However I do not know what you are talking about.
Then again I often do not know what I am talking about.


London Girl said:


> Soft Yam, warm Yam!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yum. Schaum torte.


grandma susan said:


> Testing


----------



## binkbrice

runflyski said:


> Ha! Am I the only one who read YAM instead of YARN?


No your not I thought that too even though I knew better!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have never heard an evaporative cooler called a swamp cooler.
> The building at work uses "swamp coolers" with water drawn from Lake Ontario.





Miss Pam said:


> I had never heard of them either until we moved here. xxxooo


The Evaporative Coolers (or Swampy, as we often refer to them) are brilliant in regions that have very dry heat; but for the humid weather, so very good in the And lands around the world. They are very cheap to run also, and the house does not need every door and window shut, in fact it works much better, if the doors and windows, away from the wind, are open.

We have only had a Split System for about 9 years, but have been in this house for 28 years, and our house was always nice and cool during the summers, but as our summer temperatures increased; we found that our swampydid not work very well, when we had those increasingly extreme heat days. On the Humid days, we only used the fan part of the system (until we invested in the Split Systems), which kept the air moving.

Remember Pam, only have the windows on the opposite side of your home, to the direction the wind is coming from; otherwise you won't get the full benefit from your "Swampy"!

During any very hot humid days, if your refrigerated Aircon has a "Dehumidifier" (rain drop icon), which is the best setting to use, as the moisture is removed from the air ( within the house), you will find that your house will become nice and cool!

Sorry about the length of this, and if the info has doubled up on info already given, but I wanted to ensure that you got the best out of both kinds of aircons. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> The Evaporative Coolers (or Swampy, as we often refer to them) are brilliant in regions, that have very dry heat; but for the humid weather, so very good in the And lands around the world. They are very cheap to run also, and the house does not need to be shut up, in fact it works much better, of the doors and windows are open, but not the ones in the direction of any wind.
> We have only had a Split System for about 9 years, but have been in this house for 28 years, and our house was always nice and cool during the summers. On the Humid days, we only used the fan part of the system, which kept the air moving.
> 
> Remember Pam, only have the windows on the opposite side of your home, to the direction the wind is coming from; otherwise you won't get the full benefit from your "Swampy"!
> 
> During any very hot humid days, if your refrigerated Aircon has a "Dehumidifier" (rain drop icon), which is the best setting to use, as the moisture is removed from the air ( within the house), you will find that your house will become nice and cool!
> 
> sorry about the length of this, and if the info has doubled up on info already given, but I wanted to ensure that you got the best out of both kinds of air cons. xoxoxo


Thanks, Judi. Very helpful information. Ric knew that info but hadn't shared it with me. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I didn't have to go anywhere today! Yay! 
And Lisa brought me some sweet, soft squishy, pretty yarn, for a cell phone case for our Aunt.
That's a winning day to me????

And Jen sent this..


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Love it.





runflyski said:


> Ha! Am I the only one who read YAM instead of YARN?


I'm not sure what post you mean!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I like to think so! Happy to say that although I may be a _little_ biased, I think that all my children are extremely beautiful/handsome!!!


Of course, what grandmother wouldn't! :sm04: ???? :sm04: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Isn't he just? Haven't seen him or his sister - or their dad for 2 and a half years!!! :sm03: xxxx


*OMG*; that is such a long time! I suppose that Skype (or something similar) would be getting a little hammering! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My dgd, who is due here any minute, is similarly afflicted!! ????????


Oh well, at least they aren't out and about, getting hooked on dangerous things! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They usually do over here!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You've just brought back memories of cars we had that we took to Cornwall and slept in the back of in the 80s, good job we are short folks!! So funny, DH would sleep fully dressed in case of being disturbed! We had some fun doing that and it was quite exciting sometimes when we were parked where we shouldn't be!!





SaxonLady said:


> Been there, done that!


The last time I slept in a car was when I was about 8 years old; I think my brothers and I were beginning to get too tall, so dad invested in a huge tent ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Testing


Susan, you are such a teaser!

I am about to cut my beautiful apricot turn over in half, then I will have one half for my lunch time dessert! I - usually have Steak & mushroom pie, and the apricot turnover, but today I had a hot chicken & gravy roll, which was made with chilli chicken tenders, instead of the usual roast chicken, and it was quite nice. I am having the remainder of the roll, and the turnover, for my tea tonight; so no cooking for DH tonight!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Both actually.xx


For heating the houses, are there pipes going through all of the walls, or is the heating done differently? It intrigues me, as I have never seen that kind of heating. :sm17: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Judi. Very helpful information. Ric knew that info but hadn't shared it with me. :sm01: xxxooo


So now you have all the info needed to have a cool house, on any day during your summer.
When we moved here, Eddy had no idea how the Evaporatives worked, and he had the house so pressurised one day, that it was very hard to open our front, or back, doors. If I hadn't been home, he would have had some windows blown out! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: :sm25: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I didn't have to go anywhere today! Yay!
> And Lisa brought me some sweet, soft squishy, pretty yarn, for a cell phone case for our Aunt.
> That's a winning day to me????
> 
> And Jen sent this..


Now in that photo, little Rose looks the right size, for her age. Such a beautiful baby! xoxoxo
The yarn is beautiful also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> yarn often looks like yam because the r n tend to make an m. However I do not know what you are talking about.
> Then again I often do not know what I am talking about.


It's from the Big Bang Theory but I get it that if you haven't watched it, it wouldn't mean a darned thing!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I didn't have to go anywhere today! Yay!
> And Lisa brought me some sweet, soft squishy, pretty yarn, for a cell phone case for our Aunt.
> That's a winning day to me????
> 
> And Jen sent this..


All in all a good day then. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> For heating the houses, are there pipes going through all of the walls, or is the heating done differently? It intrigues me, as I have never seen that kind of heating. :sm17: :sm23:


Not sure how it works, one pipe through the wall which I think connects to hot water cylinder and and the radiators somehow. I leave it to the experts.xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> *OMG*; that is such a long time! I suppose that Skype (or something similar) would be getting a little hammering! xoxoxo


Sadly not Skyped since Easter!! There's no ill feeling, they are just busy getting on with their lives, I think! Sad but true! :sm19:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Oh well, at least they aren't out and about, getting hooked on dangerous things! xoxoxo


That's true!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Susan, you are such a teaser!
> 
> I am about to cut my beautiful apricot turn over in half, then I will have one half for my lunch time dessert! I - usually have Steak & mushroom pie, and the apricot turnover, but today I had a hot chicken & gravy roll, which was made with chilli chicken tenders, instead of the usual roast chicken, and it was quite nice. I am having the remainder of the roll, and the turnover, for my tea tonight; so no cooking for DH tonight!????????????


Looks very good!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, hoping the sun will break through later as it did yesterday. Having a lazy day today, might just knit. Did some more shopping yesterday, bought a bit more bedding and two pairs of curtains, our guest bedrooms are now just about finished, all I need are some beds to go in them. Kitchen designer is coming on the 26th and the design will be ready on the 28th but not sure how long until it is installed. Have chosen the cupboard colour and worktops. Enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Precious baby.


linkan said:


> I didn't have to go anywhere today! Yay!
> And Lisa brought me some sweet, soft squishy, pretty yarn, for a cell phone case for our Aunt.
> That's a winning day to me????
> 
> And Jen sent this..


----------



## SaxonLady

It's another blindingly hot day here. Yesterday evening we went to a buffet at the airport. It's a wonderful place to be while the sun goes slowly down over the downs. The colour lasts for a long time and goes all the way around. Magic! The food was good as well. 

Off to Chichester today to the Theatre, to see 'The Deep Blue Sea', then another meal out. I'm getting spoiled.


----------



## jinx

I hope you are enjoying this exciting part of your journey. I always find it fun to redecorate a room and you are getting to decorate an entire home.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, hoping the sun will break through later as it did yesterday. Having a lazy day today, might just knit. Did some more shopping yesterday, bought a bit more bedding and two pairs of curtains, our guest bedrooms are now just about finished, all I need are some beds to go in them. Kitchen designer is coming on the 26th and the design will be ready on the 28th but not sure how long until it is installed. Have chosen the cupboard colour and worktops. Enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Eating out on blindingly hot days sounds like a good plan.


SaxonLady said:


> It's another blindingly hot day here. Yesterday evening we went to a buffet at the airport. It's a wonderful place to be while the sun goes slowly down over the downs. The colour lasts for a long time and goes all the way around. Magic! The food was good as well.
> 
> Off to Chichester today to the Theatre, to see 'The Deep Blue Sea', then another meal out. I'm getting spoiled.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's another blindingly hot day here. Yesterday evening we went to a buffet at the airport. It's a wonderful place to be while the sun goes slowly down over the downs. The colour lasts for a long time and goes all the way around. Magic! The food was good as well.
> 
> Off to Chichester today to the Theatre, to see 'The Deep Blue Sea', then another meal out. I'm getting spoiled.


Sounds like a lovely evening. Cloudy and quite cool here today so far, not nice at all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I was MIA yesterday but had a lot of errands to run including picking up two more fleeces.

The visit to the angora goat farm was great and I have already spun some yarn, it is so soft and shiny.

Nothing mych planned over the week end as the family are now off on holiday. Have a bit of laundry to do, fleeces to wash and rolags to spin. So enough to keep me busy,

Jackie it sounds as if you are really getting ready for Monday, have a relaxing week end.

Susan if you bashed your meringue it would be an Eaton Mess!!

Judi, like the look of your cake too. I shall be having an apple for my lunch.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I was MIA yesterday but had a lot of errands to run including picking up two more fleeces.
> 
> The visit to the angora goat farm was great and I have already spun some yarn, it is so soft and shiny.
> 
> Nothing mych planned over the week end as the family are now off on holiday. Have a bit of laundry to do, fleeces to wash and rolags to spin. So enough to keep me busy,
> 
> Jackie it sounds as if you are really getting ready for Monday, have a relaxing week end.
> 
> Susan if you bashed your meringue it would be an Eaton Mess!!
> 
> Judi, like the look of your cake too. I shall be having an apple for my lunch.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Yes just waiting for Monday to hurry up and come now, just hope they can get everything done in one day but they might have to finish up on Tuesday as they are driving up from S. Wales Monday morning. Then the hard work begins. Have fun playing this afternoon, just an apple for lunch? xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You sound like you have enough to do to keep you out of trouble. Is your errand list never-ending? Mine is.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I was MIA yesterday but had a lot of errands to run including picking up two more fleeces.
> 
> The visit to the angora goat farm was great and I have already spun some yarn, it is so soft and shiny.
> 
> Nothing mych planned over the week end as the family are now off on holiday. Have a bit of laundry to do, fleeces to wash and rolags to spin. So enough to keep me busy,
> 
> Jackie it sounds as if you are really getting ready for Monday, have a relaxing week end.
> 
> Susan if you bashed your meringue it would be an Eaton Mess!!
> 
> Judi, like the look of your cake too. I shall be having an apple for my lunch.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope. Sorry I didnkt get the new thread set up last name Igor. Stuart came over and I missed the window of opportunity. I’ll try for tonight.
I’m getting called already so hafts run.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is 7 a.m. and I just finished knitting a hat that I started this a.m. My neighbor stopped over yesterday and picked up all the hats I have knitted for her to share with her charity. Some days I make 2 or 3 hats so she gets lots of hats to donate. I am sure glad I know how to knit as the hours from 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. would be long and boring if I did not have anything on my needles. 
My sister and brother-in-law stopped in yesterday. They were on their way to dinner in celebration of their 65th wedding anniversary. Unbelievable that someone could be married that long.
Wishing everyone a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes just waiting for Monday to hurry up and come now, just hope they can get everything done in one day but they might have to finish up on Tuesday as they are driving up from S. Wales Monday morning. Then the hard work begins. Have fun playing this afternoon, just an apple for lunch? xx


Apple and a bit os sheeps cheese. That's all. Not even a glass of wine????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is 7 a.m. and I just finished knitting a hat that I started this a.m. My neighbor stopped over yesterday and picked up all the hats I have knitted for her to share with her charity. Some days I make 2 or 3 hats so she gets lots of hats to donate. I am sure glad I know how to knit as the hours from 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. would be long and boring if I did not have anything on my needles.
> My sister and brother-in-law stopped in yesterday. They were on their way to dinner in celebration of their 65th wedding anniversary. Unbelievable that someone could be married that long.
> Wishing everyone a wonderful Saturday.


Well done on all that knitting x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. You sound like you have enough to do to keep you out of trouble. Is your errand list never-ending? Mine is.


Sort of at the end for the moment but there'll be more pn Monday.


----------



## PurpleFi

With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Apple and a bit os sheeps cheese. That's all. Not even a glass of wine????


No wine, have you come down with something? xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No wine, have you come down with something? xx :sm23:


No need to keep a clear head as doing some fleece washing snd have to keep notes. Eill make up for it this evening. X


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, hoping the sun will break through later as it did yesterday. Having a lazy day today, might just knit. Did some more shopping yesterday, bought a bit more bedding and two pairs of curtains, our guest bedrooms are now just about finished, all I need are some beds to go in them. Kitchen designer is coming on the 26th and the design will be ready on the 28th but not sure how long until it is installed. Have chosen the cupboard colour and worktops. Enjoy your weekend. xx


Tell us what you are having in your kitchen, what colour etc!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's another blindingly hot day here. Yesterday evening we went to a buffet at the airport. It's a wonderful place to be while the sun goes slowly down over the downs. The colour lasts for a long time and goes all the way around. Magic! The food was good as well.
> 
> Off to Chichester today to the Theatre, to see 'The Deep Blue Sea', then another meal out. I'm getting spoiled.


Make the most of it love!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


Very chic! Almost had mine done yesterday but then I found that I couldn't really be bothered!!! Maybe next week! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon! Just on my way home from London after spending a few lovely hours with my friend. Had a nice lunch and a rummage round Primark but soooo many people up there today! There seemed to be a lot going on wherever we went. Hope you are all OK! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Tell us what you are having in your kitchen, what colour etc!! Xxxx


Put Wicks up kitchen cupboards in Sofia cream, working surface is Winter Carnival and am having a cranberry coloured Rangemaster cooker. That's about all we've decided yet, will wait for the designer to suggest what goes where. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> So now you have all the info needed to have a cool house, on any day during your summer.
> When we moved here, Eddy had no idea how the Evaporatives worked, and he had the house so pressurised one day, that it was very hard to open our front, or back, doors. If I hadn't been home, he would have had some windows blown out! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: :sm25: xoxoxo


Good to know! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure how it works, one pipe through the wall which I think connects to hot water cylinder and and the radiators somehow. I leave it to the experts.xx


We have a separate water heater which is in the laundry room. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, hoping the sun will break through later as it did yesterday. Having a lazy day today, might just knit. Did some more shopping yesterday, bought a bit more bedding and two pairs of curtains, our guest bedrooms are now just about finished, all I need are some beds to go in them. Kitchen designer is coming on the 26th and the design will be ready on the 28th but not sure how long until it is installed. Have chosen the cupboard colour and worktops. Enjoy your weekend. xx


Well done. You deserve a lazy day today. Enjoy your knitting! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


You look great! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've been doing a little bit of potting today. I've potted 20 petunias in 2 pots and they have two chances
They either take or they don't. So it's up to them. My geranium leaves are looking very healthy. Lord did my back hurt while I was planting. I only did 20 mins but that was more than enough to. I just can't seem to hack things lately.

Rebecca I hope you are home from your holiday nicely safe and sound and that you had a great time. Hoping you feel better for it

Margaret is home and came up for a cup of tea today. It was nice to see her. That, believe it or not, seems to be all my news today. Hope you are all having a good weekend. Luv yawl


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


Love the hair do.... It's suits you. Xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


Thats a lovely cut on you Josephine, perky and pretty. Hugs xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been doing a little bit of potting today. I've potted 20 petunias in 2 pots and they have two chances
> They either take or they don't. So it's up to them. My geranium leaves are looking very healthy. Lord did my back hurt while I was planting. I only did 20 mins but that was more than enough to. I just can't seem to hack things lately.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are home from your holiday nicely safe and sound and that you had a great time. Hoping you feel better for it
> 
> Margaret is home and came up for a cup of tea today. It was nice to see her. That, believe it or not, seems to be all my news today. Hope you are all having a good weekend. Luv yawl


Your gardening sounds like mine, plant something then it's up to them to survive or not, they don't get mollycoddled. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Thats a lovely cut on you Josephine, perky and pretty. Hugs xox


Hi Trish, how you doing, I've had a lazy day today, got dinner and that's been it just watching tennis and knitting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Put Wicks up kitchen cupboards in Sofia cream, working surface is Winter Carnival and am having a cranberry coloured Rangemaster cooker. That's about all we've decided yet, will wait for the designer to suggest what goes where. xxxx


Sounds lovely x


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for the nice comments on my hair. At least it's off my neck for the summer. Have washed a loads of fleece today.


----------



## linkan

Lovely hairdo Josephine ????


----------



## linkan

28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


Congratulations, have a lovely day with your best friend. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, how you doing, I've had a lazy day today, got dinner and that's been it just watching tennis and knitting. xx


Just listening to Good Morning music, smooth guitar and sipping on coffee. Not sure what I'm doing today but if I make an effort I could find 100's of things to do. It's warming up, a nice 73F today. Angela is here staying an extended visit with no deadline, quite enjoying her company. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


Have a lovely anniversary day Angela with many more to come .. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on my hair. At least it's off my neck for the summer. Have washed a loads of fleece today.


Those are beautiful curly locks Josephine, how are you preparing it for spinning... hand cards, carder, comb or fingers! What fleece breed? Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Angela spending some quality time with Dad.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


A very Happy Anniversary to the two of you! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Angela spending some quality time with Dad.


Lovely photo xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Those are beautiful curly locks Josephine, how are you preparing it for spinning... hand cards, carder, comb or fingers! What fleece breed? Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! :sm02:


Teeswater and Grey Wensleydale. Both good for spinning and weaving. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Just listening to Good Morning music, smooth guitar and sipping on coffee. Not sure what I'm doing today but if I make an effort I could find 100's of things to do. It's warming up, a nice 73F today. Angela is here staying an extended visit with no deadline, quite enjoying her company. :sm02:


Sounds like the start to a nice day not doing a lot more than necessary, good that Angela is there for a while. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615769-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


Looks very nice I keep sitting on mine so I think I should maybe get a trim too!!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615769-2.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Put Wicks up kitchen cupboards in Sofia cream, working surface is Winter Carnival and am having a cranberry coloured Rangemaster cooker. That's about all we've decided yet, will wait for the designer to suggest what goes where. xxxx


Wow, they are going to look stunning together, love the colours! Seriously thinking of asking my decorating man if he will paint a my kitchen units. He did Jill's cupboard doors and they looked lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been doing a little bit of potting today. I've potted 20 petunias in 2 pots and they have two chances
> They either take or they don't. So it's up to them. My geranium leaves are looking very healthy. Lord did my back hurt while I was planting. I only did 20 mins but that was more than enough to. I just can't seem to hack things lately.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are home from your holiday nicely safe and sound and that you had a great time. Hoping you feel better for it
> 
> Margaret is home and came up for a cup of tea today. It was nice to see her. That, believe it or not, seems to be all my news today. Hope you are all having a good weekend. Luv yawl


I find the same with gardening now so I usually do about 15 minutes then stop and do something else and keep going back or do a little bit each day. I really don't like gardening, it is a lot of hard work, expense and often disappointing but if you've got a garden, it has to be done, I guess!! I am currently fighting blackfly, ants, clover and a hose that won't stay on the tap, grrrr!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


Many many congratulations on achieving 28 wonderful years and still being in love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Just listening to Good Morning music, smooth guitar and sipping on coffee. Not sure what I'm doing today but if I make an effort I could find 100's of things to do. It's warming up, a nice 73F today. Angela is here staying an extended visit with no deadline, quite enjoying her company. :sm02:


Have a relaxing day with your DD, it sounds lovely, How is your DH getting along dear? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Angela spending some quality time with Dad.


Lovely, precious time together!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615769-2.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


Beautiful lady. She's a friend of mine you know. I need shearing next.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Make the most of it love!! Xxxx


The clouds rolled in last night after another very hot day. They're still here today. Warm but dull.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


Two lovely people, and still so much in love. Congratulations.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello I'm at Stephens, and it's graduation day tomorrow. I'm only going to see home in his cap and gown, Matthew and myself aren't allowed at the ceremony. I'm still looking forward to it. I don't know if I'll be going home tomorrow or not, there's one thing definite and that's I won't be going to s and b. O deary me....

I think Richards a bit apprehensive about tomorrow, I know I would be. Sues hurt her back. She says somethings clicked. If it's not one thing then it's the other. I hope you've all had a nice Sunday doing exactly what you wanted to do. I'm going to catch up then I've a big thick book to start tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on my hair. At least it's off my neck for the summer. Have washed a loads of fleece today.


Whatever floats your boat honey, as long as you are enjoying it. ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


Congratulations to the both of you. Love can last, and it does. Hope you can celebrate it


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Angela spending some quality time with Dad.


Angela looks very much like you do. It's nice to have photos like this.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Teeswater and Grey Wensleydale. Both good for spinning and weaving. X


That tees water must be from round here, I live on the river tees.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615769-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure how it works, one pipe through the wall which I think connects to hot water cylinder and and the radiators somehow. I leave it to the experts.xx


Thanks for trying anyway, I really appreciate it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sadly not Skyped since Easter!! There's no ill feeling, they are just busy getting on with their lives, I think! Sad but true! :sm19:


Awww. I know how that feels, but at least mine aren't half a world away! I hope that you get to talk with them soon! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


You look beautiful!!! And he's verrry handsome. Glad you found each other.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615769-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## LondonChris

Beautiful! X


PurpleFi said:


> With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


----------



## LondonChris

Beautiful photo, long may your love last. X


linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤


----------



## LondonChris

Sounds a wonderful start to the day!


Islander said:


> Just listening to Good Morning music, smooth guitar and sipping on coffee. Not sure what I'm doing today but if I make an effort I could find 100's of things to do. It's warming up, a nice 73F today. Angela is here staying an extended visit with no deadline, quite enjoying her company. :sm02:


----------



## LondonChris

You deserve to be spoilt!


SaxonLady said:


> It's another blindingly hot day here. Yesterday evening we went to a buffet at the airport. It's a wonderful place to be while the sun goes slowly down over the downs. The colour lasts for a long time and goes all the way around. Magic! The food was good as well.
> 
> Off to Chichester today to the Theatre, to see 'The Deep Blue Sea', then another meal out. I'm getting spoiled.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, I’m trying to catch up. I do t know why I have trouble with this site, hope they aren’t trying to tell me something. We are having a very quiet time my DD & her boys are camping with a crowd of friends. It seem strange not getting phone calls every hour or having them around. I love them but you can have too much of a good thing. We managed to have a little clear out, mostly their mess so that’s in the bin, hope the bin men come before they get home. My friend phoned yesterday & offered us their caravan for this week, I got really excited but DH said no. We do have lots to try to do but a week by the sea sounded heaven. 
Sorry I haven’t caught up but just know I am often thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## potolchol

Nowadays having back of knee pain is common. So, we need proper treatment: https://www.gooditembox.com/back-of-knee-pain-treatment-methods/ The joint particularly prone to trauma, arthritis and age-related wear. It's not that sedentary population suffers the most. Physically active peoples are suffer the pain.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-122.html
and continue the conversation.


----------

